#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-18
<ivoks> siretart: ping
<siretart> ah hi ivoks!
<siretart> finally :)
<dholbach> hi ivoks
<ajmitch> hi ivoks
<ivoks> hi all
<ivoks> siretart: i have seen typo
<ivoks> but i don't understand why should it be 0ubuntu1
<ivoks> this package is used by quite of people...
<siretart> ivoks: you mean IWCONFIG instead of ICONFIG? ;)
<ivoks> yeah...
<ivoks> IFCONFIG
<siretart> ivoks: I put this comment in revu
<ajmitch> ivoks: it has to be lower than anything that might go into debian
<ivoks> ajmitch: it is
<ivoks> 0ubuntu1
<ivoks> 0ubuntu7
<ivoks> same thing when debian is -1
<siretart> ivoks: the thing is, that if wifi-radar -1 gets into breezy, we can sync it from debian. we cannot if its 1ubuntu1 or higher
<ajmitch> ivoks: but you said you didn't understand why it should be -0ubuntu1 :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: yes, cause now it's 0ubuntu4
<ajmitch> ivoks: right, I don't see a problem with that
<ivoks> siretart: it's 0ubuntu4 :)
<dholbach> automagical removal of packages is AWESOME
<siretart> ivoks: we agreed on this procedure some time ago. it is to make live for the archive scripts easier,
<siretart> ivoks: ah, hm. ic
<ajmitch> imho, as along as it is 0ubuntuX, it is fine
<ivoks> doh... soo too much fuss for nothing :)
<siretart> dholbach: how do you think about this? can we have a 0ubunut4 as initial revision in the archive?
<ivoks> why not?
<dholbach> not nice
<dholbach> but ok
<ajmitch> dholbach: fine by me - it happens at times in debian
<comadreja> could you help me a bit ? I'm taking a look at alexandria, because of these unmetdep
<comadreja> and it depends on lib<somthing>-ruby > 0.12
<comadreja> available only is...0.11.0-1ubuntu1
<comadreja> so, I have to change that 0.12.0 for 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 ?
<ivoks> lol
<comadreja> or 0.11.0-1 ?
<ivoks> W: wifi-radar; Maintainer script prerm uses debhelper, but does not use #DEBHELPER#.
<ivoks> rm is debhelper? :)
<siretart> ivoks: see debhelper(7)
<comadreja> siretart : ?
<ivoks> comadreja: i'm sure there is a reason why it depends on .12
<comadreja> then how is that fixed ?
<comadreja> upgrading lib*-ruby ?
<ivoks> right
<comadreja> but that has to be done by the maintainer, right ?
<ivoks_debugger> right
<ivoks_debugger> and breezy is frozen
<comadreja> so, what should I do regarding that ?
<ivoks_debugger> if that lib is from main, then you are out of luck :(
<comadreja> universe, one, but there are four
<siretart> comadreja: sorry, I will have a closer look later (maybe even tomorrow) at alexandria. I noted it on my list
<ivoks_debugger> ok, i found few very nasty bugs in hoary installer
<ivoks_debugger> i gaved hoary to a frined of mine to install it
<dholbach> good night
<ivoks_debugger> 'night
<comadreja> siretart,ivoks : thanks
<comadreja> dholbach : nite
* ajmitch ought to do some work today :)
<ogra> could some java guru please make freemind compile with gcj ? kthnxbye
<jbailey> ogra: Call me in a week.
<ogra> jbailey, you think you can ?? o_O
<jbailey> ogra: Wrestling with eclipse first. =)
<siretart> jbailey: was my subversion patch to sourcepackage helpful?
<ogra> AWESOME !! i didnt think it was possible
<jbailey> ogra: I haven't asserted that anything's possible or impossible.
<ajmitch> hi jeff :)
<jbailey> G'm Andrew
<jbailey> siretart: Lemme look at that now.  A nice easy patch to something sounds lovely to look at.
<ogra> jbailey, but demoting your time to it makes it a bit more possible for me to include it in the edubuntu default install ;)
<jbailey> ogra: Dude, you're being evil. =)
<ogra> s/possible/likely
<ajmitch> looks like planet ubuntu became planet riddell today
* \sh is correcting the list of dholbach
<siretart> \sh: which list?
<jbailey> ogra: You know that if you need it for edubuntu that I'll give it more time. =)
<ogra> jbailey, i dont *need* it, but its obviously the best tool for the job
<\sh> UniverseUnmetDeps
<siretart> ah
<jbailey> siretart: This is bug 6096, right?
<jbailey> I don't see a patch on it.
<jbailey> Or do you means the one Wolfgang?
<siretart> jbailey: I hoped that debzilla will import my comment from the debian bts
<jbailey> Was it bug 271125 ?
<siretart> jbailey: I sent the patch to debian bts with CC: to you, wait I'll look up the bug#
<jbailey> subject "patch for sourcepackage"
<jbailey> I have it in my email.
<siretart> exactly
<jbailey> Err. includes patches to g++-4.0?
* jbailey phears.
<siretart> for compiling with g++-4.0
<ogra> lol
<siretart> no patching of it. sorry for my bad english :(
<jbailey> No worries.  =)
<\sh> english? patch is not english ,-)
<siretart> :)
<\sh> and ok..one more build then gf ,-)
<jbailey> siretart: Tell you what.  I have to work on the Java Packaging Policy tomorrow anyway.  I'll make sure this is all setup tocomply and get this done.  Will you poke me if I don't mention it? =)
<ajmitch> yay, finally new gnue prereleases :)
<\sh> damn
<siretart> jbailey: Perfect! will do :)
<\sh> gfccore
<\sh> cxx trans
<ajmitch> \sh: hmm?
<jbailey> gnue?  Wow.  Haven't thought about that in ages. =)
<ajmitch> \sh: yeah, sorry about that one :)
<\sh> ajmitch: depends on libsigcc++2.0
<\sh> ajmitch: depends on libsigcc++2.0c2 ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: and the problem is?
<\sh> shout i upload it as build1 or rename it.
<ajmitch> jbailey: yeah, I thought they'd stopped working on it for awhile :)
<ajmitch> \sh: rename it
<\sh> looks like
<ajmitch> jbailey: well I might have to do some debian work for a change then ;)
<jbailey> ajmitch: Just upload the Ubuntu version to Debian. =)
<ajmitch> jbailey: but I'd have to get a UVF exception for breezy :)
<ajmitch> easier to build them on the sid chroot, commit the changes to the bazaar archive I setup for them
<siretart> ok, I'm for for bed then.
<siretart> cu tomorrow, gn8 folks!
<ajmitch> night siretart
<sistpoty> gn8 siretart
<jbailey> ajmitch: You've caught the bazaar bug? =)
<\sh> yeah...gn8 to you all :)
<sistpoty> gn8 \sh
<\sh> ogra: thx 4 upload  :) cu tomorrow :)
<\sh> sistpoty: sleep well
<jbailey> ajmitch: Nightly bzr snapshots now at deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr ./
<jbailey> =)
<ogra> \sh_away, night
<ajmitch> jbailey: yay!
<sistpoty> gn8 all
<ajmitch> this place is always so quiet once the europeans depart :)
<pagefault> yep
<comadreja> ajmitch : some of us are still here :)
<comadreja> btw, I need some help maybe one of you could do it
<comadreja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<comadreja> do you know if those packages are hoary ? or breezy ?
<ajmitch> breezy
<ajmitch> we don't work on hoary anymore for things like that
<comadreja> does amsynth fail for you ?
<comadreja> it works here
<ajmitch> comadreja: as the note at the top says, it was done an an adm64
<ajmitch> amd64
<ajmitch> and some packages need fixed for that platform
<comadreja> I see
<comadreja> I'll try another, everyone I've tried failed for some other reason or worked
<pagefault> yep
<pagefault> oops
<Riddell> ajmitch: that'll be the return of kdedevelopers.org then, tsk
<ajmitch> Riddell: it disappeared?
<Riddell> ajmitch: malitiously cracked while all the developers were at the KDevelop conference
<Riddell> planet.kde.org is very broken, ach weel
<ajmitch> nasty
<diamond> nite folks
<Mez> mysql-query-browser needs an update from debian
<ajmitch> Mez: needs in what way?
<ajmitch> Mez: it needs merged, by the look of things
<ajmitch> last debian upload was 3 weeks ago
<Mez> yeah ajmitch, I was looking through what we backported :D
<Mez> and it needs merging down
<Mez> as we backported from debian not breezy
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> fluxbox needs a manual merge too
<ajmitch> we'll get round to it asap :)
<Mez> yeah, I mean I'll prob rebuild them once I've finished this list :D
* ajmitch needs to fix his merge script to use unstable's sources as of UVF
<Mez> seeing as they work perfectly well in backports
<Mez> ltsp too
<ajmitch> right
* ajmitch will bbl, time for lunch :)
<Mez> where did unrar go in breezy?
<schweeb> chris@schweeb-x41:~$ apt-cache search unrar
<schweeb> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<schweeb> unrar-nonfree - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<Mez> firefox needs to provide dummy's for mozilla-firefox if backporting
<pagefault> wow mountain dew with caffeine is so much better
<schweeb> pagefault: caffeine is the only reason you drink mt dew
<pagefault> here you couldn't get caffeine in mountain dew until this year
<schweeb> blech
<pagefault> we have a silly law that says drinks can't contain caffeine unless it's cola coloured otherwise it has to be a 'health energy drink'
<schweeb> yea, canoodia?
<pagefault> so they released some new mountain dew 'health' drink but it's just moutain dew with caffeine
<pagefault> yeah
<schweeb> no reason to be there, unless you want to drink at 19 :P
<schweeb> (legally that is)
<comadreja> awake ? anybody ?
<jc_c> hello
<HostingGeek> http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=3766
<siretart> morning
<Burgundavia> morning
<ivoks> 'morning
<crimsun> moin
<Burgundavia> evening
<siretart> hi ivoks
<ivoks> hi
<siretart> ivoks: are there any question left about wifi-radar? it went rather quick, yesterday..
<siretart> did I scare him?
<pef> hi
<\sh> morning guys
<siretart> hi \sh
<\sh> morning siretart
<comadreja> morning
<zanaga> who should i bug to get beagle as a package to malone and to get a bug re-assigned to that package?
<Amaranth> zanaga: file a bug against malone to get beagle added
<zanaga> filing..
<zanaga> oh neat, there are layout changes in launchpad ;)
<comadreja> I need a motu to review clanlib
<SloMo_> Mez: pong ;)
<Mez> slomo: you need to make it to next CC meeting :D
<Mez> backports on the agenda
<SloMo_> Mez: hehe ok, when is it?
<Mez> Tue 19 July 14:00 UTC Community Council
<Mez> they're diuscussing the backports team
<SloMo_> hmm,  i'll try... i have a lecture until 14:00 UTC but i'll leave it a bit earlier ;)
<Amaranth> SloMo_: I'll hopefully have a string freeze coming up soon on Smeg, btw.
<SloMo_> Amaranth: fine :) can you notify me then? btw, where can i get your latest sources?
<Amaranth> you can't get them anywhere right now
<pef> If the orig tarball of a program is named weirdly (like foo-222-b) or isn't correct (no directory inside or only a foo, no foo-xx) what should I do ?
<SloMo_> ok... well, i have to leave now... will be back in ~3 hours :) bye bye
<Amaranth> pef: Fix it, I guess.
<pef> Amaranth: yes, but how ?
<Amaranth> Um, retar it.
<pef> Amaranth: and just mention I have done this to debian.readme ?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Amaranth> I dunno how you're supposed to do it, I'm just telling you what I'd do.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING | hey, its bugday join #ubuntu-bugs !
* Lathiat ponders petting openssi packages in ubuntu
<Mez> whats the difference between using libgtkhtml3.8-dev and libgtkhtml-dev for a build-Depends ?
<Treenaks> Lathiat: openssi? a free clone of irssi?
<Lathiat> Treenaks: clustering stuff
<Treenaks> Lathiat: (which is already free)
<Lathiat> Treenaks: like mosix except
<Lathiat> Treenaks: it all comes up as one virtual machine
<Lathiat> rather than individual machiens running tasks
<Treenaks> Lathiat: ooh, cool
<Lathiat> require magic is in sarge
* Lathiat looks at libgtkhtml-dev
<Lathiat> it seems a little old
<comadreja> I need a motu to review clanlib
<comadreja> it's the library that breaks race
<comadreja> that is in the unmetdeps page
<ivoks> oh, my, my...
<ivoks> again changes in ligl-dev :(
<Lathiat> libgl ?
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> yeah..
<Lathiat> im waiting a bit
<Lathiat> before i fix bzflag
<Lathiat> daniels thinks after this upload it should be good
<Lathiat> we had a discussion yesterday in -devel
<ivoks> let's see
<ivoks> i was too busy these days to check lists.. :(
<Lathiat> as in irc
<ivoks> ah, irc...
<ivoks> too busy too :(
<ivoks> Removing capplets... doesn't sound good :(
<ivoks> nope :(
<ivoks>  bzflag: Depends: xlibmesa-glu but it is not going to be installed
<Lathiat> well, i've got the new 2.0 packages
<Lathiat> but it ftbfs due to dep issues
<Mez> hmm, jsut as an FYI: mysql-query-browser needs merging from debian (and some wub)
<siretart> Lathiat: you discussed the libgl situation with daniels yesterday?
<Lathiat> siretart: well, someone else did while i was there
<siretart> Lathiat: if you have an overview, would you mind to set up a summary page about what dependencies for gl apps are recommended?
<havoc> morning
<siretart> Lathiat: if you don't have time, I will do my best this evening..
<havoc> jbailey: morning
<jbailey> Heya havoc
<havoc> I have to convince some debian people to possibly use ubuntu
<havoc> not quite sure how yet
<havoc> not sure that I know enough about ubuntu to offer a compelling objective argument yet
<ogra> ubuntu _is_ debian, just more userfriendly and ahead of time in some places.... you have a guaranteed release schedule and 18months of guaranteed support...
<havoc> support from coninical?
<havoc> (did I spell that right?)
<\sh> paid support from canonical
<\sh> community support from users
<havoc> "user friendly" in what way(s)?
<havoc> (vs. debian)
<pef> siretart: ping
<ogra> better commandline disintegration
<siretart> pef: pong
<\sh> put cd in, install, be happy that way of "user friendly"
<\sh> most of the things are working out of the box...especially on laptops :)
<pef> siretart: first, hello :) and can you explain me where I can be informated of the libaa transition you mentionned here http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=118 ?
<havoc> so better installer, better "out-of-the-box" hardware support, better UI (Gnome/KDE) packaging?
<ogra> havoc, also we ship stuff debian will never be able to ship... firmware in the restricted modules etc
<havoc> ogra: ah, ok, so definitely better hardware support
<siretart> pef: we decided yesterday that we will do the libaa -> aalib transition, will give an update (in form of an wikipage) this evening when I get home
<ogra> i wouldnt say better to any software, since all components are the original debian ones... but configured more userfriendly
<siretart> there aren't that many packages affected (39 packaged I heared yesterday)
<AndyFitz> ogra, may I email you a cleaner icon tarball?
<\sh> havoc: and...Ubuntu has the MOTUs. We're the funny guys, with the funny name, and funny faces, doing funny things like helping people to package new soft...and we have our Ubuntu NUN
<ogra> AndyFitz, YES !
<ogra> :-D
<pef> siretart: ok, I hope I can help you :)
<ogra> havoc, our installer is nearly identical with the debian installer... they just use different defaults
<siretart> :)
<\sh> ogra: sturmkind has a nice idea to help us recruiting MOTUs :)
<havoc> ogra: ok
<ogra> havoc, thats goes for most of the software...
<ogra> \sh, great
<havoc> ogra: *I* am already using it, I just need to be able to convince some others :)
<havoc> I think the release schedule and the non-free hardware support will be the most compelling points
<\sh> ogra: u remember this US poster with the guy how said: "We Need You" for the US Army? I think we can release for breezy a poster with a badger on it, and point towards the people and write on it: "MOTU wants YOU"
<Mez> lol
<ogra> havoc, setting up a clean (with only one DE and good configured) debian desktop system takes me 4h at least, setting up a ubuntu box with the same target takes me less ten 30mins
<\sh> -how/+who
* Mez wants to be a MOTU
* Mez dances
<ogra> \sh, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTURecruitment (my first MOTU wikipage ever) ;)
<havoc> ogra: yeah, only took *me* (my first time) ~20min to get the base of my server installed
<\sh> ogra: put a badger on it ,-)
<ogra> \sh, and whats for breezy+1 ?
<ogra> note that breezy gets uninteresting for us once its released
<ogra> (except MOTUSecurity indeed)
<havoc> I wonder just how well ubuntu would work on my sony vaio laptop
<ogra> how old ?
<ogra> it works fine on my PCG-F707
<ogra> but thats 5 years old
<havoc> it's a 505 series
<havoc> never been able to get *all* the hardware working properly under linux
<comadreja> I need a motu to review clanlib
<comadreja> it's the library that breaks race
<comadreja> that is in the unmetdeps page
<\sh> ogra: codename for breezy +1? then we replace the badger with animal of breezy +1 ,-)
<\sh> clanlib?
<ogra> \sh, no codename yet
* havoc will be setting up 2 1.2TB netatalk ubuntu machines later this week
<\sh> is my name in?
<Treenaks> \sh: Super Stephan ?
<ogra> shiny \sh ?
<comadreja>  \sh yes, name is libclanlib2c2
<\sh> no..in clanlib
<\sh> comadreja: what's breaking?
<AndyFitz> ogra,  all sent
<ogra> AndyFitz, already here :)
<\sh> and I have to fix ajmitchs mistakes ,-)
<siretart> \sh: I read somewhere it could be Perky Penguin
<comadreja> \sh it didn't install the libraries actualy
<siretart> but I also like 'Angry Aakward' ;)
<AndyFitz> second email sent just for fun. ;)
<ogra> heh
<comadreja> \sh just the docs, for libclan2-*
<\sh> comadreja: hmmm...give me 10 minutes...
<comadreja> \sh sure
<ogra> siretart, it wont be perky and it wont be angry :)
<\sh> Lovely Backslash
<ogra> heh
<ogra> breezy+1 will be the first with long term support, i think the name will reflect that...
<\sh> Howling Wolf ?
<\sh> wow...pbuilder on my xfs fs is quite fast
<ogra> \sh, dont run out of diskspace ;) xfs gets a mess then
<\sh> ogra: hmmm..right
<\sh> but I hope someone sponsors me a 160GB internal 2.5" hd for the laptop here *eg*
<ogra> \sh, rather take a HW RAID ;) with 2x 160GB ad striping
<ogra> and
<ogra> but i guess your case is to small for two HDs
<comadreja> \sh btw, the package race, was broken because of the libclanlib stuff
<comadreja> now it recompiles and installs perfectly
<comadreja> should I upload race too ?
<\sh> comadreja: libclanlib was transitioned
<comadreja> notice, that I haven't changed a line
<\sh> comadreja: what was the problem with "race" then...errormsg?
<comadreja> broken depends
<\sh> hu?
<comadreja> unmet depends
<comadreja> I mean, it wouldn't install
<ogra> so you just need to trigger a rebuild
<comadreja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps I found out it here
<\sh> comadreja: u mean apt-get install race is not installable, cause it has old dependencies
<\sh> thats why those apps are on this page ,-)
<comadreja> but with the updated libclanlib package
<comadreja> sure :D
<comadreja> I was working on that :)
<comadreja> that's why I checked the package
<comadreja> how do I trigger a rebuild ?
<\sh> so libclanlib wasn't breaking...only the binary deps were wrong of race..
<\sh> comadreja: upload rights?
<ogra> you just upload the unchanged package with a new version that containd -buildX
<ogra> contains
<comadreja> yes, libclanlib was broken
<ogra> (if it has no -ubuntuX revision)
<\sh> comadreja: ok...now why was libclanlib broken?
<\sh> wasn't it compiling?
<comadreja> yes, it compiled, but the packages it generated wouldn't include the libraries
<comadreja> so afterwards race wouldn't compile
<comadreja> do you have libclanlib installed ?
<\sh> comadreja: no...i'm using pbuilder :)
<comadreja> if so, do a dpkg L libclan2-sound
<comadreja> then try to build race
<comadreja> I'll show you, I was working yesterday like 3 hours until I figured out the problem
<comadreja> hey ogra: what's up
<ogra> hmm, i dont see a issue with clanlib here... seems fine
<\sh> it's ok for me as well
<\sh> pbuilder doesn't complain about deps or broken stuff here
<ogra> comadreja, IZ BOOG DAY !
<comadreja> look at the packages libclan2-sound libclan2-*
<ogra> yes, whats wrong with them ?
<comadreja> the contents, look at them
<comadreja> they don't cointain the .so
<comadreja> they just create the dangling links
<comadreja> build process for race will fail at the end, at linking time
<comadreja> build-deps are ok
<\sh> yes
<\sh> debian/rules is completly fcked
<\sh> it's wrong from the beginning to the end
<comadreja> ok, I didn't touch debian rules
<\sh> AJ!!! ;-)
<comadreja> I just made it include the libraries
<comadreja> there was a naming proble
<comadreja> the .install files were called like libclan2c2-sound.install
<\sh> this is correct
<comadreja> and they had to be libclan2.install
<\sh> but in has to be in the rules as well...
<\sh> pkg_base is wrong
<\sh> no
<\sh> clanlib is renamed...cause of cxx trans
<\sh> so libclan2c2-sound is correct..
<comadreja> oh, I see
<\sh> but in the rules file there is libclan2-sound
<comadreja> then remove my package :D
<\sh> pkg_base is libclan2 and not libclan2c2
<ogra> shlib depends are broken
<comadreja> I'll fix it and upload again
<\sh> where do u upload?
<comadreja> revu
<\sh> of forget revu for this stuff
<\sh> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11093
<\sh> provide debdiff patches :)
<\sh> pls
<comadreja> ok
<\sh> don't do this with revu
<\sh> put the corrected debdiff to this entry, reopen it
<\sh> so I will recompile the stuff with your changes :) thx man :)
<siretart> \sh: we should really try to define some sort of revu usage policy, which defines what upload should go to revu and what fixes should better be provided as debdiffs
<comadreja> ok, no prob... :)
<ogra> siretart, everything thats not transition related can go to revu
<ogra> else you will spam revu with useless stuff...
<\sh> siretart: this is the problem...revu should really a review tool...
<\sh> the transition stuff should go to bugzilla, cause there r already entries for it (good for debian as well)...and we can work with the debdiffs much faster...
<siretart> this brings me more ideas for revu2. some kind of 'categorizing' or 'labeling' feature..
<comadreja> sorry about that
<\sh> comadreja: there is no sorry...you were right :) nobody told you :) so we have to be sorry :)
<SloMoSnail> what about a package which just needed a gcc 4.0 compile patch? should this go to revu?
<siretart> SloMoSnail: this is transition related. g++ transition is handled via bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<siretart> plus wiki
<\sh> SloMoSnail: acutally it would be nice to have a bugzilla entry with debdiff patches..(where your gcc4 patch is included)
<\sh> summary: CXX Transition: <sourcepackagename>
<\sh> (renaming is not nescessary anymore, it was only for libs)
<SloMoSnail> ok
<comadreja> where are the docs on the renamed libraries ?
<\sh> wiki.ubuntu.com/CxxLibraryList
<\sh> comadreja: build-depends should point always to the lib<foo>-dev package
<comadreja> there, in that page, it says that both packages are called libclan2-
<comadreja> libclan2-*
<\sh> comadreja: now we have chaos
<comadreja> :D
<comadreja> so I call them libclan2c2-*
<\sh> nope
<\sh> don't do it..
<\sh> moment
<\sh> ples
<\sh> ok...here's the plan
<\sh> rename the libclan2c2-*.install files to libclan2-*.install
<\sh> but not the libclanlib2c2.install, cause this is correct.
<comadreja> that's already done in the revu package
<comadreja> that's correct
<SloMoSnail> siretart: it's an universe package... really to bugzilla.ubuntu.com or to launchpad?
<\sh> comadreja: ok...nice...do u know how to work with debdiff?
<comadreja> nopes
<\sh> comadreja: ok...
<\sh> the last version in the ubuntu archives is clanlib_0.6.5-1-2.2ubuntu2.dsc
<\sh> the next version of yours will be clanlib_0.6.5-1-2.2ubuntu3.dsc
<\sh> k?
<\sh> now do this:
<comadreja> yes
<\sh> debdiff clanlib_0.6.5-1-2.2ubuntu2.dsc clanlib_0.6.5-1-2.2ubuntu3.dsc > clanlib.diff
<comadreja> perfect
<\sh> and send it to the bugentry i gave u earlier
<\sh> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11093 <- clanlib cxx trans bugentry :) at your service...
<\sh> brb smoking
<ogra> \sh, no need to redress for us :)
<bddebian> Guten Tag
<ogra> bddebian, german class today ? :)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Class?  I have no class. ;-)
<ogra> unclassified bddebian :)
<Treenaks> classless object?
<Treenaks> mhmm
<siretart> SloMoSnail: we opened for every cxx transition a bug in bugzilla, even for universe packages
<bddebian> Treenaks: That is probably closer. :-)
<SloMoSnail> siretart: here it is: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=2989
<SloMoSnail> siretart: everything correct?
<siretart> SloMoSnail: looks ok
<SloMoSnail> it was on UniverseUnmetDeps... shall i remove it from there and add it somewhere else?
<comadreja> ok, done
<comadreja> \sh : I can't reopen the bug
<comadreja> \sh : but I've sent the diff
<\sh> comadreja: I reopened it :)
<\sh> comadreja: r u member already?
<comadreja> \sh: nopes, I applied
<comadreja> latest xserver-xorg is broken :/
<ogra> comadreja, dont miss next tuesday then :)
<comadreja> thanks ogra :D
<Amaranth> comadreja: sort of
<Lathiat> comadreja: install xserver-xorg-input-kbd xerver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-input-<your display driver> and edit xorg.conf and change Driver "keyboard" to Driver "kbd"
<Amaranth> Lathiat: xserver-xorg-driver-<your display driver>
<Lathiat> er
<Lathiat> yeh
<Amaranth> the monitor isn't input :P
<\sh> hmmm...fglrx is working ?? ,-)
<Amaranth> \sh: with -36?
<\sh> Amaranth: with 2.6.12-3 ,-)
<ivoks> hello
<Amaranth> oh, i was talking about X
<Lathiat> Amaranth: sure it is
<ivoks> it's great when you boot your system, and see nv - module not found :)
<Lathiat> its input when i smack it off the desk out the window
<\sh> Amaranth: yeah me too ;) fglrx kernel module is not working with 2.6.12-3
<comadreja> there was a missing link, will that solve it ?
<Lathiat> comadreja: its not a link, its misssing package
<comadreja> oh, cool, thanks
<Lathiat> just install what i said :)
<Amaranth> -37 was building to fix the lack of basic drivers and it got all screwed up
<Lathiat> and amaranths correction to my stupidity
<Amaranth> unaccepted
<ivoks> Amaranth: X are totally broken :)
<Amaranth> -38 should fix all that and fix the Driver 'kbd' thing too i hope
<Amaranth> nah, X is working fine here
<Amaranth> it's just gone fully modular
<ivoks> i don't know
<ivoks> i don't have nv module anymore :)
<Amaranth> xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<\sh> comadreja: I included one statement more in the changelog...(under your name) and will upload it with your data
<ivoks> you are kidding me, right?
<\sh>   * debian/*.install: renamed to correct packagenames
<Amaranth> no
<ivoks> heh
<comadreja> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<comadreja>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<comadreja> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<comadreja>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<comadreja> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<comadreja>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<comadreja> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<comadreja>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> ok, stop
<comadreja> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<comadreja>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<\sh> uploaded
<comadreja> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<comadreja>   ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xorg-driver-synaptics xserver-xorg
<comadreja> sorry !!!!
<comadreja> my mouse
<\sh> comadreja: now u r famous :)
<comadreja> :DDD
<comadreja> sorry
<comadreja> really
<ivoks> comadreja: use ctrl c, ctrl v
<\sh> comadreja: no...
<Amaranth> xorg-driver-synaptics is xserver-xorg-driver-synaptics now, isn't it?
<comadreja> ok, it will remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Amaranth> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Amaranth> so is xserver-xorg and x-window-system-core
<comadreja> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-driver-synaptics
<ogra> Amaranth, dunno, (synaptics) i think daniels shuffles the words daily .... probably he's waiting for bets on the next change
<ivoks> :))
<comadreja> I'll pin 6.8.2-33 until he decides :D
<Amaranth> ok, i guess you don't get a mouse then :D
<ogra> heh
<Amaranth> -35 is the first with a modular xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> and you shouldn't even have seen that
<\sh> ogra: my tip is: he is playing the "Gaensebluemchenspiel" ,-) It Works, It Works Not, It Works, ...
<Amaranth> it was replaced with -36 before it finished
<ogra> heh
<ivoks> lol xserver-org-input-kbd :)
<Amaranth> yes, that is needed
<Amaranth> -38 is coming, will fix all this
<Amaranth> it'll depend on that, i guess
<ivoks> X are totally modular now :)
<ivoks> and it's kbd now, not keyboard anymore...
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> Driver\t'kbd'
<siretart> is it possible to use tomboy in kde? (a collegue in my room asks me)
<Amaranth> hrm
<tseng> it works with anything that uses the notification standard
<Amaranth> no, since it's a panel applet
<Amaranth> unless there is some other way to start it
<tseng> it can run as a tray icon
<Amaranth> it can?
<tseng> tomboy --tray-icon, suprisingly
<Amaranth> oh, hehe
<siretart> tseng: thanks, works great, he's happy now :)
<tseng> ok.
<pef> I have to copy to /usr/share/foo a multiples directories with multiples sub-directories (tcl/tk program) must I copy each one with install in the install target ? (which is very long, and like I see in amsn source package) or there is a clever way ?
<\sh> ok...preparing to go home...cu later guys
<comadreja> bye
<comadreja> /ws 3
<pef> xlibmesa-glu transition breaks a lot of packages :/
<Lathiat> indeed
<Lathiat> im going to work on that when daniels tells me its stable
<pef> Lathiat: I have seen several games broken, should I file a bug report for each one ?
<Lathiat> because its a mass thing
<Lathiat> probably best just to deal with them
<Lathiat> rather than file lot sof bug reports
<pef> Lathiat: have you a wiki page or something like this where I can report the broken packages I've already seen ?
<Lathiat> pef: nope but an apt-cache rdepends should tell us them all
<Lathiat> pef: feel free to just tell me tho and i'll make sure they show up
<Lathiat> pef: what packages have you found
<pef> siretart: can you please notice me when you have created the wiki page about libaa transition ?
<\sh> re
<Lathiat> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition
<siretart> pef: will do
<Lathiat> siretart: im interested in joining the motugames team
<Lathiat> siretart: how do i apply? :)
<pef> siretart: thanks :)
<siretart> Lathiat: woah. Thanks a lot for MOTUGLUTransition! :)
<Lathiat> siretart: now it stime to start working on it ;p
<Lathiat> clanlib needs love too
<Lathiat>  i saw someone mention it earlier
<siretart> Lathiat: hehe. Be welcomed to MOTUGames! :)
<Lathiat> has someone handled that?
<Lathiat> cool ;p
<Lathiat> that said
<Lathiat> im not a member or anything yet
<siretart> I read earlier comadreja and \sh talking about clanlib
<pef> Lathiat: you speak about the 0.7 version of clanlib ?
<Lathiat> pef: i dunno just a bunch of thigns are uninstallable
<siretart> mit sure about the results
<\sh> siretart: yepp...should be fixed
<Lathiat> nfi what the problem is
<Lathiat> i suspect cxx transition related stuff
<siretart> \sh: woah. thats fast! :)
<Lathiat> so hopefully i can do some work on this glu stuff and get to be a member, etc and become a motu, thats my plan anyway :)
<Lathiat> i'll hack through those packages over the next few days, anyone else who wants to help is welcome
<Lathiat> siretart: should i upload them to revu?
<\sh> siretart: said my ex-wife all the time ,-)
<siretart> lol
<siretart> Lathiat: hm. We agreed earlier that transition stuff should not go to revu but be provided as debdiff patches
<Lathiat> siretart: right
<Lathiat> oops i messed that page up
<siretart> Lathiat: so it's same work. place your debdiff patches to some webspace, and I'll happily review them (and upload them in your name)
<Lathiat> siretart: righto
<Lathiat> now the only issue is
<Lathiat> libglu1-xorg-dev is th enew canonical package
<Lathiat> but xlibmesa-glu-dev still works
<Lathiat> so for most packages, a rebuild would suffice
<Lathiat> but updating to libglu1-xorg-dev wouldnt hurt
<Lathiat> what would be preferred
<siretart> Lathiat: If I understood #ubuntu-devel correctly, build depending on a virtual package cause work for the buildd admins
<Lathiat> come again?
<Lathiat> so i should make it libglu1-xorg-dev?
<siretart> Lathiat: and just image if a debian user (or a user from a debian derived distribution) wants to build the sourcepackage. he will thank you :)
<Lathiat> siretart: thank me if i do what? ;p
* Lathiat is confused
<siretart> argl
<siretart> sorry. me is at work, and multitasking is hard :p
<Lathiat> haha
<siretart> Lathiat: he will thank you for not to tight build dependencies
<siretart> not too tight, even
* Lathiat blah
<Lathiat> im stupid
<Lathiat> it all makes no sense ;p
<siretart> Lathiat: has the libgl renamed, too? (in addition to the libglu transition?) how about glut?
<Lathiat> siretart: no libgl is fine
<Lathiat> no idea ablut glut
<siretart> will be fine, too, i think..
<Lathiat> yeh its ifine
<siretart> I heard that glut isn't that used in these days of sdl anymore
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> its used by a few things
<Lathiat> not alot
<Lathiat> siretart: so
<Lathiat> to qual my confusion
<Lathiat> what should i do
<Lathiat> b-d on xlibmesa-glu-dev or libglu1-xorg-dev
<siretart> Lathiat: do you have some webspace where you can put the debdiffs?
<Lathiat> siretart: yep
<siretart> great. I'd suggest linking from the wiki page, so I can pick them up
<siretart> hm. for the dependencies
<Lathiat> daniels said "sure"
<Lathiat> but i dunno if that means anything
<siretart> I'm not really 100% sure about the build dependencies
<siretart> Lathiat: I'd like to look at my breezy chroot and reinvistigate the packages and the provides of them
<siretart> but only in a few hours when I get home
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> whoah
<Lathiat> i just tried battle of wesnoth
<Lathiat> that is totally cool
<Lathiat> siretart: because i wont be around
<siretart> Lathiat: I think that the alternatives in the build dependencies are required, and the first one must not be a virtual package
<Lathiat> basically xlibmesa-glu-dev will work
<siretart> same for package dependencies
<Lathiat> libxorg1-glu-dev is what it really is
<Lathiat> so say
<Lathiat> libxorg1-glu-dev | xlibmesa-glu-dev ?
<siretart> Lathiat: you tried in pbuilder right? sbuild has another dependency resolution algorithm :/
<Lathiat> nah not yet
<Lathiat> im just going on what daniels said so far
<siretart> I'd like to investigate the situation at home myself and will ask then an xorg guru for confirmation
<Lathiat> ok
<\sh> ah mez..missing link to backports :)
<Mez> ...?
<Mez> sup \sh?
* siretart is off home. cu later!
<jinty> hoi, anyone around to port python-sqlobject to python2.4? right now it is uninstallable. Should be trivial.
<jinty> I could do a patch if necessary
<ogra> jinty, do it :)
<jinty> cool, thanks:)
<\sh> jinty: no u should do it :)
<comadreja> hey, why could this happen ?
<comadreja> jorge@patrogli:~/prog/ubuntu/drqueue$ debdiff drqueue_0.60.0-1build1.dsc drqueue_0.61.4-1.dsc
<comadreja> diff: /tmp/BzMO741oRS//home/jorge/prog/ubuntu/drqueue/drqueue_0.60.0-1build1.diff.gz: No such file or directory
<comadreja> diff: /tmp/GMoTPIqQL7//home/jorge/prog/ubuntu/drqueue/drqueue_0.61.4-1.diff.gz: No such file or directory
<\sh> new upstream
<\sh> for that u do a source upload :)
<comadreja> well, I was just fixing something for the debian maintainer
<comadreja> also included new upstream
<comadreja> but I'll send him the debdiff
<comadreja> if I make it work :D
<\sh> no...send him the .orig.tar.gz and dsc
<\sh> and only the resulting diff.gz
<\sh> not the debdiff
<comadreja> ok, cool
<comadreja> I'll do
<comadreja> thanks :)
<siretart> hi
<siretart> Lathiat: ping
<Lathiat> siretart: pong
<siretart> Lathiat: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition - please review
<Lathiat> siretart: looks good
<siretart> Lathiat: Now I see that you already contacted daniels.
<siretart> the builddepends seem to look fine. so I'd say. Let's start :)
<siretart> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<Lathiat> bah
<siretart> Lathiat: btw, I added MOTUGLUTransition and your name to MOTUGames ;)
<Lathiat> my pbuilder wont create for hoary or breezy
<Lathiat> siretart: cool :)
<comadreja> Lathiat : my pbuilder neither, I filed a bug
<Lathiat> damnit
<Lathiat> that makes things annoying
<Lathiat> cant test this crap
<comadreja> indeed
* Lathiat grumbles
<Lathiat> who wants to upload their base.tgz? :)
<Lathiat> i.e. who is on a phat pipe ;p
* siretart only has a rather small upstream pipe..
<siretart> can you create a sarge pbuilder even?
<Lathiat> didnt try
<Lathiat> hrm
<siretart> perhaps you can upgrade from sarge to breezy. for a pbuilder chroot, it should be fine
<Lathiat> how can i like
<Lathiat> apt-get build-dep for a package not in my package lists
<Lathiat> or cant i?
<comadreja> I think you can install a package not in yoru package list with aptitude
<comadreja> then you could build-dep, right ?
<Lathiat> yeh but the problem is
<Lathiat> i need to build it first :P
* Lathiat just attempts to manually resolve it
<seth_k> I'll upload my base.tgz if you like, should only take about 45 minutes
<Lathiat> seth_k: thatd be nice
<jamessan|work> Lathiat: you can use dpkg-checkbuilddeps to what build dependencies you're missing
<seth_k> okay, here it goes :)
<siretart> Lathiat: run /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends when you are inside your sourcepackage
<Lathiat> yeh but that gives me | thingies
<Lathiat> and apt-get install wont take that :)
<Lathiat> siretart: ahah
<siretart> as root, works only if the pbuilder package is installed
<Lathiat> yep, thanks
<Lathiat> bah
<seth_k> still want that base Lathiat?
<Lathiat> seth_k: yes please
<seth_k> ok :) 34:48 remaining
<Lathiat> my custom totem packages are hurting things
* Lathiat fixes
<Lathiat> 1.1.3 is sexy
<Lathiat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Lathiat>   libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: aalib1-dev but it is not installable
* Lathiat sighs
<Lathiat> cant build bzflag now because of that
* Lathiat hurts things
* siretart looks into aalib
<seth_k> is http://packages.debian.org/screem a good candidate for MOTUToSync? 12.1-1ubuntu3 in Breezy
<siretart> Lathiat: aalib was renamed to libaa
<Lathiat> siretart: right
<Lathiat> siretart: and sdl needs love
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> i dont see a libaa tho
* Lathiat apt-get updates
<Lathiat> bah
<Lathiat> this is goign to break half of these games
* Lathiat wonders how to identify non-dsl but glu using games
<siretart> about 39 packages I heard
<Lathiat> *non-sdl
<Lathiat> apt-cache rdepends libsdl1.2debian|wc -l = 227 :)
<Lathiat> so indirectly, alot more :)
<siretart> :/
* Lathiat generates a list
<siretart> Lathiat: have you already read this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/07/msg00295.html
<Lathiat> right
* Lathiat updates the page
<siretart> damn. debian still hasn't updated libsdl1.2 :/
<siretart> Lathiat: comadreja could it be that you both suffer because of this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=315561
<Lathiat> updated MOTUGLUTransition, marked packages that wont build until libsdl is fixed
<Lathiat> so people can not bother with them for the minute
<siretart> thanks
<siretart> hm. libsdl needs merging anyway.. lets see
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> xmakemol doesnt seem to actually depend on xlibmesa-glu
<siretart> and after all. libsdl is in main. hooray :)
<Lathiat> oh, xmakemol-gl does
<jinty> interesting a python 2.4 sqlobject source package is in the archive, but no binary packages...
<siretart> jinty: perhaps they FTBFS?
<herve> hello
<bddebian> Heya herve
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> ive tried to fill out what packages need other help as much as possible
<herve> those of you who got their X broken, raise your hand ;-)
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> do you need to know the fix?
<Lathiat> -39 is in the buildds atm
<herve> found, hence I'm here :-)
<Lathiat> :)
<herve> the good of xorg being modularized
<herve> is that daniels spends less time testing and buildds compiling the fixes!
<Lathiat> well, its still in one big source package
<Lathiat> i don't envy his job 1 bit
<siretart> Lathiat: this aalib/sdllib is going to be harder than I thought. I'm filing an bugzille report atm
<Lathiat> siretart: ok
<Lathiat> well, im not goign to work on this stuff till tomorrow
<Lathiat> when i do, i'll do the one that dont require other love first
<Lathiat> then i'll try fix the ones that do
<Lathiat> alot of its leftover cxx transition stuff
<seth_k> blah, the Xorg stuff is breaking all my builds
* seth_k goes hunting after libXrender.la
<Lathiat> heh
<herve> seth_k, libxrender-dev ;-)
<seth_k> oh, I know it's SUPPOSED to be there
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> methinks this package just looks for it in the wrong path
<seth_k> Lathiat: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/breezy/ :)
<Lathiat> thanks seth_k :)
<siretart> Lathiat: bug filed, it is #12673
<Lathiat> seth_k: 8 minutes to go :P
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> Lathiat, make sure and run a sudo pbuilder update on that, not sure if I uploaded before I updated or vice-versa
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> cool
<Lathiat> thanks
<\sh> sorry...i'm not able to work today anything...:( i just had a bad experience just now...my mood is blue
<siretart> \sh_away: :(
<ivoks> naive package :)
<siretart> ivoks: your current wifi-radar is native. if you don't have time right now, I can prepare an upload for you
<siretart> not naive, native!
<siretart> :)
<ivoks> i know, it was a joke :)
<siretart> ah. ok
<siretart> :)
<ivoks> ok, i don't understand this..
<ivoks> native means that it isn't in debian?
<siretart> native means, there is no .diff.gz. everything is in tar.gz
<siretart> it is introduced for packages with no real upstream and are written exclusivly for debian
<herve> it means debian work and upstream work are the same
<herve> because the package/software is designed for debian
<ivoks> khm...
<Lathiat> seth_k: remind me where that file goes?
<Lathiat>  is it just /var/cache/pbuilder ?
<ivoks> man, siretart... it would be best if we never meet :)
<Lathiat> ah, got it
<ivoks> i know it would be a problem, but, quoting:
<seth_k>  /var/cache/pbuilder, yep
<ivoks>  and, please do sourceful only uploads with orig tar.gz (dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa)
<ivoks> end qoute :)
<ivoks> siretart: it isn't a problem, i'll upload new one
<ivoks> siretart: with same revision
<siretart> sorry for the trouble. my english sucks :(
<siretart> ivoks: :)
<Lathiat> seth_k: thanks, working a treat
<seth_k> Lathiat: yay, glad I could help you
<seth_k> back to libXrender
<seth_k> which sucks
<seth_k> :D
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> ok, i need some help
<ivoks> how should i upload with dput?
<bddebian> Don't we all :-)
<Lathiat> ivoks: with great difficulty
<ivoks> if i try to upload .changes
<ivoks> it tries to upload .deb
<ivoks> and we don't want that, right?
<ivoks> or we do?
<Lathiat> man dput
<Lathiat> see if theres a source option
<ogra> ivoks, you need to upload _source.changes
<Lathiat> ah
<ivoks> khm..
<ogra> :)
<ivoks> and i create that with dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<ivoks> ?
<ogra> yes
<siretart> right!
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> so that's bad either, siretart says :)
<ogra> -sa only if you want to include orig.tar.gz
<ogra> i.e. for a new upstream version
<ogra> else -S is enough
<siretart> for revu, its better to include orig.tar.gz for having the complete sourcepackage available
<ogra> yep
<ivoks> ok, i did that
<ivoks> but siretart said " native package :("
<ivoks> so, i'm lost now..
<siretart> ivoks: does your *_source.changes refer to a .diff.gz file?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> only .dsc and .tar.gz
<siretart> ivoks: place the orig.tar.gz in that directory
<ivoks> ah... that's the problem...
<siretart> make sure there is a "_" instead of a '-' in front of the version number
<siretart> and retry
<ivoks> ok..
<ivoks> now it's ok..
<ivoks> i downloaded new upstream, forgot to prepare .orig.tar.gz
<ivoks> sorry guys
<siretart> new upstream version?
<ivoks> yes
<siretart> ivoks: while you are at it..
<ivoks> ah..
<siretart> ivoks: just a though, I think it would be reasonable for upstream consumption to split the madwifi patch into 2 patches
<ivoks> i wanted to ask you, what problems does dhcp fun creates?
<ivoks> siretart: upstream allready has patches
<siretart> one for the madwifi fix, and one for the locale fix
<siretart> ivoks: ah, even better! :)
<ivoks> Checksum doesn't match for /home/ivoks/dcc/wifi-radar_1.9.4-0ubuntu3.dsc
<ivoks> oh, my god...
<siretart> ivoks: the dhcp fun prohibits that the user can set his wifi device to anything else than eth1
<ivoks> siretart: it doesn't
<ivoks> siretart: program reads wifi-radar.conf
<ivoks> and replaces INTERFACE with what's in that file
<siretart> ivoks: the program yes, but not the part labeled with 'dhcp fun'
<ivoks> siretart: it's irrelevant
<ivoks> siretart: i have eth2
<ivoks> and it works without problems
<siretart> ivoks: sorry, the latest version I got from you got iwlist from ath0 (from config file), but started dhclient with -q eth1
<siretart> I had to fix it in /usr/sbin/wifi-radar
<ivoks> ok, this is funny
<ivoks> i8600 dhclient: eth1: unknown hardware address type 24
<ivoks> i8600 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth2 to 255.255.255.255
<ivoks> you have a point here..
<ivoks> let's take a look
<siretart> ivoks: look at line 49
<ivoks> ok
<siretart> ivoks: it unconditionally runs at startup before the configfile is read
<siretart> the for loop that is
<ivoks> ok, that could be fixed
<ivoks> greping interface from wifi-radar.conf
<siretart> ivoks: what if wifi-radar.conf does not exist yet? I think that look should 'just' be run later, after reading the config file
<ivoks> .conf is created with postinst
<siretart> and perhaps be put in an method of its own
<siretart> ivoks: but could be deleted be the user
<ivoks> siretart: then wifi-radar wouldn't even start
<siretart> ivoks: if no config file exists, wifi-radar will create one for me
<ivoks> he likes you :)
<siretart> :)
<ivoks> if he only knew how you are bugging me... :))
<ivoks> but you got a point here..
* siretart is sorry for bugging you
<ivoks> i should drop that patch
<ivoks> and use dhclient
<ivoks> cause it comes with ubuntu
<ivoks> could this wait for september?
<ivoks> i'm going in dubrovnik this weekend and i'm planin not to work there :)
<siretart> hehe..
<siretart> I'll try to improve that patch
<siretart> I'd suggest upload it to revu without the patch, and I'll see if I can improve it
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> accutally, i was thinking of learning python while on sea side
<ivoks> even writing my own pygtk program
<siretart> :)
<ivoks> don't laugh...
<ivoks> i allredy have buttons "backup" and "cancel" :)
<dredg> python is shockingly easy to pick up
<ivoks> i even have file chooser to choose file for backup :)
<ivoks> dredg: yes, it is
<ivoks> ok, siretart i'll upload ubuntu4
<ivoks> and we will see about ubuntu5
<ivoks> hell, i wont upload anything now :)
<ivoks> tomorrow
<siretart> ivoks: if you upload a new upstream revision, you could restart at -0ubuntu1
<ivoks> siretart: i did :)
<siretart> oh
<seth_k> okay, so I get a /usr/lib/libXrender.a but no libXrender.la. Any ideas?
<ivoks> bye all
<ivoks> see you tomorrow
<ivoks> thanks for help about package
<ivoks> s/about/with/
<pef> I'm writing a manpage for a program I'm packaging, but english is not my native language, someone can check it for language correction ? http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/coccinella.1.html thanks !
<dredg> pef: it reads ok. there are a couple of sentences that i don't like, but i can't think of a better way of wording them
<pef> dredg: that's hard to tell a lot of things in a small manuel :)
<dredg> :)
<seth_k> dredg: want me to diff out my suggested grammar changes?
<dredg> seth_k: hmm?
<seth_k> er sorry, it's pef that is doing it. My bad
<dredg> ah :)
<seth_k> you responded to him and I keyed off that
<pef> seth_k: I've received corrections from Riddell, I think it's ok, but I will upload the new version to get your advices :)
<seth_k> oh okay, no worries :)
<pef> seth_k: http://dl.erodia.net/ubuntu/coccinella.1.html
<antoranz> Hi everyboy!
<antoranz> Is there anybody awake here? I want to get some help with squid+multipath routing
<seth_k> Its system of extensions allows coccinella to be easily extended, for now you have => coccinella's system of extensions allows it to be easily extended. Currently it supports
<seth_k> This manual page documents briefly the coccinella command. => This manual page briefly documents the coccinella program.
<seth_k> The peer-to-peer mode allows client to connect => The peer-to-peer mode allows clients to connect
<seth_k> Other than that it looks good, your english is very good :)
<pef> seth_k: thanks ;)
<siretart> antoranz: this channel is rather abount maintaining the universe component of ubuntu. I wouldn't expect user help here. better try #ubuntu or the ubuntu-users mailing list
<antoranz> oh oh.... I see
<antoranz> ok, man... thanks!
<siretart> and for me, honestly, I used squid, but never heard about multipath routing
<antoranz> really? It's when you are using a single route.... but made of more than one path
<dredg> ugh
<antoranz> it's a iproute2 feature
<dredg> use a proper routing protocol :)
<antoranz> I'm all ears. ;)
<siretart> antoranz: I so your problem has probably nothing to do with squid itself.. i see.
<siretart> antoranz: I'd suggest setting up routes with ip route add ... (look up documentation) or setting up something like routed or zebra or anythink like that
<antoranz> oh... I have already set the multipath route.. that's not the problem. ;)
<antoranz> the problem is that after I set the multipath route, squid doesn't want to work anymore
<siretart> hm. perhaps try #squid?
<siretart> if that channel exist
<dredg> antoranz: ask diamond when he's around next
<antoranz> :D let me take a look. ;)
<dredg> he does insane things with 2 internet links
<dredg> squid is involved i think
<dredg> though he might have replaced it with apache's mod_proxy
<antoranz> There's n squid channel!
<siretart> hey, you're lucky :)
<dredg> personally i'd just use ospf
<dredg> but that's just me :)
<antoranz> ok.... let me write it down so I can check documentation
<antoranz> ospf
<antoranz> zebra routed, right?
<dredg> it's in quagga, yes
<siretart> quagga was the successor, thanks!
<dredg> though i usually use a bunch of ciscos
<dredg> zebra is still being maintained
<antoranz> well... The problem is that the linux box is directly connected to three internet connections
<dredg> quagga is better i'm told :) i have to say that or i'll get beaten up by paul :)
<siretart> paul? sladen?
<dredg> paul jakma
<dredg> quagga developer
<siretart> ah. i see
<dredg> i think he forked it originally actually.
<dredg> but he's fairly insane
<siretart> I heard so
<antoranz> my god.. they're all asleep at the squid forum
<antoranz> and so are you
<antoranz> well.. thanks for your help anyway! :)
<antoranz> take care!
<dredg> bye
<siretart> bye antoranz
<antoranz> Buy! :)
<antoranz> ;)
<siretart> what? ;)
<siretart> hehe
<bddebian> Am I missing what a backport is?  It was my understanding that a backport was a package that was built on say Breezy, then "backported" back to say Hoary??
<siretart> bddebian: in principle yes, although there are many special cases involved there
<bddebian> Hmm, OK
<siretart> does anyone know about wxwidgets2.4 breackage in breezy?
<jinty> siretart: re sqlobject - thanks, I'll figure it out when I have some time
<jinty> cheers!
<siretart> :)
<herve> night!
<pef> does dh_make handle bzip2 ? I have bzip2 installed and he tells me "Source file is a bz2 but bzip2 or gzip not available at /usr/bin/dh_make line 409, <STDIN> line 2."
<pef> oh, I've found a bug :D
<pef> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=314875
<JanC> <siretart> does anyone know about wxwidgets2.4 breackage in breezy?
<JanC> not that I know of
<JanC> audacity & poEdit seem to run fine ?
<siretart> JanC: amule does not built anymore
<JanC> & wxPython2.4 example apps seem to run okay too
<siretart> JanC: http://paste.debian.net/1170
<siretart> I'm not sure if thats related to wxwidgets anyway, was rather a random guess
<JanC> ah build problems  :)
<siretart> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<JanC> to me it looks like the problem is in amule but I have no experience with C++ or g++ output...
<JanC> it seems to use gtk2 ?
<siretart> forget it, CValueMap is indeed some internal class of amule
<siretart> so most probably not wxwidgets related
<JanC> wxgtk2.4 uses gtk1, and it also references some gtk2 stuff ?
<siretart> I maintain a wxpython game using wxgtk2.4 and having a gtk2 look
<JanC> wxgtk2.4 can be built against gtk2 I guess, but the libraries in ubuntu are gtk1
<sistpoty> what r u talking about?
<sistpoty> trying to fix amule?
<siretart> sistpoty: yes, I'm on it
<sistpoty> k
<siretart> sistpoty: but it comes to an really ugly linker error: http://paste.debian.net/1170
<Lathiat> nice error
<sistpoty> hm... this is the copy-c'tor of CValueMap?
<sistpoty> looks nasty!
<siretart> sistpoty: yes. CValuemal is declared in src/ETSpecialTags.h
<sistpoty> hm... i'll take a look ;)
<siretart> without copy c'tor, but c++ should provide a default one
<sistpoty> siretart: yes, it should... let's hope this is no gcc bug ;)
<siretart> I don't think so
<sistpoty> phew... i need a faster machine... it compiles and compiles :/
<ajmitch> morning
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<siretart> sistpoty: yeah, It took a fair amount of time here as well
<pef> siretart: why don't you have submit your pong2 packages to revu ? (http://tauware.de/content/view/20/52/)
<siretart> pef: they are already in debian and ubuntu ;)
<pef> siretart: mmm I need sleeping :] 
<pef> sorry
<siretart> sorry, need sleep
<siretart> gn8 folks!
<ajmitch> night siretart
<sistpoty> gn8 siretart
<SloMoSnail> gn8 siretart
<pef> gn8 siretart
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-19
<SloMoSnail> when i updated a universe package to compile with gcc 4.0 (no c++ problem, it's a plain c program) shall I create a bugreport at bugzilla or launchpad with the debdiff?
<comadreja> SloMoSnail : afaik, if it's universe, and no cxxtransition... should go to revu
<comadreja> but don't trust me :)
<sistpoty> i agree -> revu, but don't trust me either ;)
<SloMoSnail> well, ogra said this morning that transitions don't go to revu and cxxtransition goes to bugzilla ;) but what about this?
<comadreja> yes, transitions go to bugzilla
<comadreja> but afaiu that is not a transition
<comadreja> I mean, the wiki only talks about cxxtransition, and motuglutransition
<Lathiat> SloMoSnail: what changes were needed?
<comadreja> Lathiat : did you solve the pbuilder problem ?
<Lathiat> comadreja: yeh i got someone elses base.tgz :)
<comadreja> damn
<comadreja> they've gotta solve that asap
<SloMoSnail> Lathiat: just a one-liner... a missing semicolon ;) siretat said i should make a bugreport for that but he didn't say where...
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> SloMoSnail: malone
<Lathiat> i assume
<seth_k> Lathiat: feel free to point other people at that base.tgz if they need it; i have bandwidth to burn
<SloMoSnail> ogra: ping?
<comadreja> seth_k: I need it
<Lathiat> seth_k: ok
<seth_k> comadreja: http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/breezy/
<comadreja> thanks :)
<seth_k> not a problem :D
<pef> good night !
<comadreja> nite :)
<havoc> where would I find (online) a list of all ubuntu packages?
<havoc> (that may be a stupid question)
<havoc> nm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<havoc> nope, that's not it
<ajmitch> packages.ubuntu.com
<havoc> thanx
<ajmitch> not a list, but you can look them up there
<havoc> hey, another familiar person
<havoc> ajmitch: hi :)
<ajmitch> or you could just grab the Packages.bz2 off the mirror
<ajmitch> hi :)
<havoc> a lot of gnue ppl here it seems
<dredg> apt-cache pkgnames
<havoc> ok, LTSP *is* included in ubutu
<havoc> ubuntu
<havoc> dredg: I needed an online/web listing
<schweeb> havoc: yes, it's actually being developed on ubuntu now, iirc
<havoc> schweeb: ah, cool
<ajmitch> havoc: sure, I maintain the gnue packages for debian/ubuntu :)
<havoc> I'm putting together a report for a client for a 'linux office' in which I'm going to recommend LTSP on ubuntu
<schweeb> I haven't heard much from the local LTSP guy lately... but I'm pretty sure that was the plan... Jim was his name I believe
<havoc> or standalone ubuntu
<schweeb> ajmitch probably met him
<ajmitch> yeah
<havoc> but there's still much I'm trying to learn about both
<ajmitch> I don't think I talked to him much
<schweeb> whiprush usually does
<schweeb> but whip was probably busy humping some GNOME guys' legs
<ajmitch> haha
<havoc> posibbly OT, but can LTSP thin-clients handle local USB/serial/parallel/firewire and audio connections?
<schweeb> audio yes... parallel, I believe so
<schweeb> USB/serial/firewire not so sure
<havoc> I'd assume it would have to somehow
<schweeb> if it's not supported, it's in the works
<schweeb> well...
<schweeb> problem is
<havoc> I asked in #ltsp and am waiting
<havoc> ...patiently
<schweeb> USB devices would have to be shared back to the LTSP server via SAMBA
<schweeb> or NFS
<havoc> ah
<schweeb> afaik
<havoc> basically I was contracted to write this report/proposal, and if it's accepted I will also be charged with designing/building everything
<havoc> cuz apparently I'm the only person my client knows who's capable of doing research and RTFM :)
<ajmitch> what sort of usb/firewire/etc things did you need?
<havoc> which is a good thing since it pays my mortgage
<havoc> ajmitch: nothing specific, I just need to know what all the capabilities of LTSP are
<ajmitch> right
<havoc> e.g. can an office worker hook up their USB key/drive or MP3 player to their thin-client workstation?
<havoc> *I* will get asked questions like that by my client's clients, and I'd like to have an answer one way or the other
<havoc> I need to offer 2 possible configurations, standalone workstations, and thin-clients
<SloMoSnail> gn8
<havoc> (or a combination)
<havoc> I fgure ubuntu is a good choice in all cases
<havoc> figure
* ajmitch wonders how broken his X will be after upgrading
<ajmitch> looks like some people have done work on supporting local usb sticks, etc
<havoc> just need to beef up my "objective" arguments for ubuntu vs. FC, and more specifically Debian
<havoc> so far I have "Consistent, reliable release schedule" and "Available commercial support"
<ajmitch> the ubuntu vs debian controversy :)
<havoc> ajmitch: I personally could care less about "Holy wars", but I do need to provide some arguments
<havoc> since these people are mostly debian users
<ajmitch> it's not a holy war by any means
<havoc> also, they are not likely to go for RHEL due to cost, their clients may ask about it
<havoc> ajmitch: ah
<ajmitch> but the support & reliable release schedule is defeinitely important for businesses
<havoc> to me distros/editors/languages are nothing more than "tools"
<ajmitch> especially with the 5-year support by the ubuntu foundation recently announced for 6.04
<havoc> as long as they do what I need them to do I'm happy
<schweeb> havoc: even with full out clients, users could still connect to the LTSP server using XDMCP and such
<havoc> ajmitch: specifics?
<havoc> schweeb: yeah
<ajmitch> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuFoundation
<ajmitch> mainly directed at servers
<ajmitch> which is where you're possibly looking
<havoc> ajmitch: ah, you mean maintenance on the distro, not 'user support'
<ajmitch> havoc: yes, I'm guessing that user support would still be 18-months for main
<havoc> ajmitch: and paid, right?
* ajmitch shrugs
<havoc> that's a detail for later in the report anyway
<ajmitch> I'm not entirely clear on the support structure
* ajmitch will ask jeff at some point
<havoc> I'd much rather be building a house than doing this :(
<havoc> heh, jbailey?
<havoc> that jeff?
<ajmitch> havoc: remember that packages in universe get security & critical bugfixes on a best-effort basis at the moment
<ajmitch> yep
<havoc> ok
<havoc> I was talking with him earlier
<havoc> I've been picking everyones' brains quite a bit in the past 48hrs. or so
<ajmitch> heh
<tseng> anyone have enemy territory mirror?
<ajmitch> I think jeff knows the most about support
<havoc> it's 'research' :)
<tseng> i am capped at 50k
<havoc> I've got like 50 web browsers open right now and am on a ton of channels
<ajmitch> and what attracted you to the motu channel of all places?
<havoc> and have been trying to help chillywilly with some routing issues
<havoc> ajmitch: I hate 'user' channels; I don't need to know *how* to do things, I need to know how things *work*
<ajmitch> :)
<havoc> i.e. how is the distro produced/maintained
<tseng> read as much as you can on the wiki
<havoc> I can RTFM to figure out how to do things (most of the time)
<havoc> :)
<tseng> developers are an expensive resources
<ajmitch> well we get work dumped on us (eg moving to g++ 4.0), and go out & do it
<havoc> well you may end up with some more help if I get this contract
<ajmitch> and sometimes we get to do our own thing
<ajmitch> great
<tseng> contract/
<havoc> I've got a ton of disparate machines I maintain right now that I'll be slowly migrating to ubuntu over the next year (thanx to chillywilly)
<tseng> i see.
<havoc> running various distros
<havoc> at which point I will have a vested interest in ubuntu
<havoc> I'm actually setting up 2 1.2TB RAID5 machines this week that I'm planning on doing with ubuntu
<havoc> got the drives today
<havoc> 3.2TB of disk space currently in my possession :)
<havoc> 8 400GB Seagate Baracudas
<ajmitch> nice
* sistpoty is in need of some sleep
<sistpoty> gn8 all
<havoc> $2144 from newegg
<havoc> night
<havoc> they are actually going to be fileservers for a mac network running netatalk
<havoc> the current machine is runnging a very old version of mandrake
<jbailey> ajmitch: Oy?
<havoc> jbailey: hi
<jbailey> havoc: Heya
<havoc> so what kind of help does ubuntu typically need?
<ajmitch> hi jbailey
* Gazer is back (gone 65:44:17)
<ajmitch> havoc: the MOTUs in particular need packaging help to maintain universe
<ajmitch> we have a constant stream of work
<havoc> ajmitch: so taking releases from app developers and ubuntu/apt-ifying them?
<ajmitch> eg wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo
<ajmitch> havoc: that, and fixing up the existing packages
<havoc> right
<ajmitch> eg when we moved to gcc/g++ 4.0, all the c++ libraries had to be renamed, many patched
<comadreja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<comadreja> regarding that, race compiles with pbuilder
<comadreja> should it be rebuilt ?
<ajmitch> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition
<comadreja> and how do I request a rebuild ?
<ajmitch> we upload a package with a build1 suffix
<ajmitch> eg race 1.2-3 becomes 1.2-3buil1
<comadreja> to revu ?
<ajmitch> if it's only a changelog entry, then it's not needed
<ajmitch> since there's nothing to review :)
<ajmitch> I think just put it on a list of packages to be rebuilt
<comadreja> but I have no upload privileges , I can only upload to revu
<comadreja> where's that list ?
<ajmitch> make a note on MOTUGLUTransition - if it really doesn't need the build-deps changed
<comadreja> ok
<comadreja> it has clanlib-dev in the build-deps, that should be libclanlib-dev , right ?
<ajmitch> libclanlib-dev provides clanlib-dev
<comadreja> oops
<ajmitch> but since it's virtual, I think it can be changed
<comadreja> where do you see all that ?
<comadreja> race_0.7.0-10build1 this version is then... 0.7.0-10ubuntu1 ?
* ajmitch cannot recall if that is in policy that you must have 'virtual | real'
<ajmitch> yes, since you're making changes
<comadreja> one funny question (for me): if it were 0.7.0-10ubuntu1 and needed a rebuild, how would it be called ?
<ajmitch> clean way would be -10ubuntu2, not sure if they'd go for that though :)
<comadreja> :)
<comadreja> the debian policy manual doesn't say anything about virtual packages on build-depends
<comadreja> oh, yes
<comadreja> seems that the virtualpackage is prefered, but I don't know if in this case it is because a transition
<comadreja> Lathiat : ping
<whiprush> tseng: around?
<tseng> no
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> the muine scrobbler plugin still stuck in new?
<tseng> it was never in new
<whiprush> oh
<whiprush> thought you packaged it.
<tseng> i did
<tseng> but, muine is still randomly crashing
<tseng> and my motivation is vanished
<whiprush> oh oh
<tseng> yay for gtk-sharp2 api instability
<StoneTable> elmo is in charge of syncs with debian, right?
<whiprush> heh
<tseng> StoneTable: yes
<StoneTable> thanks
* schweeb sets tseng on fire again
* tseng sets schweeb on dead
<whiprush> burn mono boy! burn!
<schweeb> detroit what
<schweeb> :p
<schweeb> whiprush: heh, I haven't used that Hula at all yet
<whiprush> I can make you an account. Not from home yet though
<tseng> whiprush: make me one
<tseng> whiprush: kthx
<whiprush> tseng: right.
<tseng> is it with the new interface crack?
<whiprush> it's kind of ironic, using imap4 in evolution doesn't work with hula's imap at all.
<tseng> blargh
<whiprush> it's the original interface, the new uber stuff gasman was talking about on lugradio isn't checked in yet.
* tseng configures his "borrowed" cisco router and switch
<tseng> and pix
* schweeb owns a 2500
<schweeb> a PIX would be nice
<whiprush> tseng: I haven't been keeping up on the mono list, 1.2 for breezy doable?
<tseng> no
<tseng> they are fucking me
<whiprush> dang.
<schweeb> take your fucking like a woman, and pkg 1.2 for breezy, bitch
<tseng> yeah, right
<tseng> after release
<schweeb> otherwise someone will make a *gasp* backport
<tseng> that someone will be in violation of very clear rules regarding official backport and quickly correct it
<schweeb> heh
<tseng> or alternatively be flamed on a daily basis
<whiprush> so you'll ship a 1.1.x? No 1.0.x I hope?
<tseng> 1.1.x
<tseng> things might start being demoted soon
<whiprush> fspot, tomboy, and beagle. that's all we need.
<tseng> not in main you dont
<tseng> it makes no difference to me at this point
<tseng> I cant "support" monodevelop as is
<whiprush> will any of it be in main?
<tseng> so the whole thing might as well be demoted
<tseng> nothing
<StoneTable> :(
<whiprush> has MD even released lately?
<tseng> yes
<schweeb> why would monodevelop make any difference? it's not part of the base mono distribution, is it?
<tseng> eh
<tseng> ok, the key rationale for mono in main is MD and beagle
<Jogariga> hi guys. I have read a good deal of info on packaging
<tseng> beagle isnt ready
<tseng> and md depends on gtk-sharp2, which is basically unsupportable
<Jogariga> and i would like to see if you guys could help me with some guidance
<schweeb> bleh
<tseng> Jogariga: yes?
<whiprush> beagle tops out at about 48 hours for me, then it gets all "I want all your memory."
<schweeb> one would think the point of having mono in main is so mono apps would be supported
<tseng> yeah, what apps
<schweeb> even if all apps are in universe
<ajmitch> whiprush: takes about 10 minutes to do that to me
<tseng> i cant put any of them in main
<ajmitch> whiprush: although last time I tried was 0.0.10 or so
<tseng> meh, what difference does it make at that point
<schweeb> at least people would have mono oob
<whiprush> ajmitch: .11 was an improvement, haven't tried .12 yet
<tseng> just puts a burden on me to support bugs after release
<schweeb> and be able to download/apt-get their own shit
<whiprush> either way ... we're out of time.
<Jogariga> tseng: what should i do next to start maintaining a package
<tseng> universe is fine
<tseng> Jogariga: erm
<tseng> Jogariga: pick a package.
<schweeb> you are weak, tseng
<tseng> fix a bug, upload your source to revu ( see topic )
<tseng> schweeb: YOU ARE A GIRL
<tseng> <3
<Jogariga> tseng: where can i check to see if it is already on ubuntu?
<tseng> Jogariga: packages.ubuntu.com
<whiprush> tseng: I suppose breezy+1 will be your sweet spot then. :-/
<Jogariga> tseng: ok
<tseng> whiprush: damn right, ill be busting heads
<Jogariga> tseng: do you know if there's a list of packages that need to be maintained on ubuntu and nobody is doing it
<tseng> Jogariga: there are thousands
<whiprush> It's unfortunate, I wanted to see fspot replace gthumb for breezy.
<tseng> Jogariga: take a wild guess and ill tell you
<whiprush> would have been nice
<tseng> whiprush: meh.
<tseng> you can apt-get it
<tseng> no big loss
<Jogariga> tseng: ok i'll start looking
<whiprush> tseng: just ship it before NLD10. :p Or I kill you.
<Jogariga> tseng: thanks for your help
<tseng> Jogariga: nps. ignore these other nutjobs
<tseng> whiprush: NLD, that doesnt count as a distro
<Jogariga> tseng: what nutjobs?
<tseng> Jogariga: schweeb.
<Jogariga> tseng: ok lol
<schweeb> Jogariga: ignore tseng, he's a slut
<schweeb> too weak willed to put mono in main...
<whiprush> tseng: don't worry dude, I still fanboi you dude.
<tseng> whiprush: rock on.
* whiprush lies.
* schweeb humps tseng's leg
<whiprush> well, at least inotify is upstream now, one less thing.
* tseng mummbles something about gmime
<whiprush> tseng: are you familiar with this libbeagle thing?
<whiprush> and how it relates to "nautilus integration"?
<tseng> uh
<tseng> not so much
<tseng> but the idea for nautilus is vfolders based on searches
<whiprush> also, you're due to blog. :)
<tseng> i am
<tseng> but ive got nothing.
<tseng> sorry
<whiprush> how about a mono update?
<tseng> it would be too angry
<whiprush> lol
<tseng> I could blog a recent CD
<tseng> but that doesnt interest many people
<crimsun> that's pretty much why I don't bother blogging
<crimsun> no one wants to read my drivel about practising or music
<tseng> eh
<ajmitch> anything I'd blog wouldn't be of interest to people reading planet ubuntu
<ajmitch> so I'm not on there
<tseng> 419 unique vistors to my site this month
<tseng> and i havent made a single new post
<tseng> i guess they are all hoping for something
<crimsun> plus I'm supar-emo and that's the new pink!@
<tseng> crimsun: ...
<tseng> i just died inside
<tseng> (sorry)
<whiprush> yeah dude, really.
<tseng> hxc4life
<tseng> whiprush brings the metal
* whiprush puts on some linkin park for crimsun.
<tseng> whiprush: did you dig the Beloved?
<whiprush> yeah, I dug it
<whiprush> that Bachman Turner stuff is cool though
<tseng> indeed
<crimsun> I have no idea what "emo" is. People are polemic about it, though. It's either the greatest thing or it blows chunks.
<tseng> did you get The Black Dahlia Murder?
<whiprush> tseng: usually on thursdays I cast a metal show for ars, but it's down at the moment. :-/
<whiprush> nope
<tseng> crimsun: ok, take a decent modern "punk" band
<tseng> crimsun: slow it down and subtract talent and rawness
<tseng> crimsun: and add a singer who whines like a girl
<tseng> recipe for emo
<crimsun> pretty grim
<whiprush> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Emo
<tseng> if you are really massochistic
<tseng> you can let the whiney frontman try to do hardcore vocals
<tseng> w/o any form of transition
<crimsun> ok now I feel really old
<tseng> but the fashion stuff they have on there applies to hardcore kids too
<tseng> so i cant make too much fun
<Jogariga> what's the most comprehensive guide to packaging programs?
<schweeb> Jogariga: Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<schweeb> tseng: masochistic, you barbarian
<Jogariga> schweeb: ok thanks
<Jogariga> can someone help me with figuring out the libs i need for a package?
<jsgotangco> hi
<niran> does anyone know any details about how the official backports are going to work?
* Gazer is away: zZzzzZzZ
<niran> i.e., is it going to be a separate repo like it is now, or another section of the normal repositories like universe
<sivang> morning folks
* sivang is in for some work on the xlib-mesa transition
<sivang> Where can I find a list of packages already fixed so I won't redo work?
<ajmitch> MOTUGLUTransition?
<Lathiat> sivang: yeh, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition
<Lathiat> sivang: if your working on something, just put the appropriate comment on the right package
<sivang> Lathiat: ok, thanks
<sivang> Lathiat: you also helping on that?
<Lathiat> sivang: yep
<Lathiat> ive tried to mark off all other things affecting those packages as i could find
<Lathiat> probably missed some tho
<sivang> Lathiat: sooner or later, somebody would hit them and we'll know it :-)
<Lathiat> just thought i'd save people some time :)
<Lathiat> like the sdl ones are useless until its fixed cus you cant build them
<Lathiat> this is a great chance to try the games out ;)
<Lathiat> haha, i can find me some good games
<sivang> Lathiat: hehe
<sivang> Lathiat: anyway, that's a very nice list there, nice to see it's all arranged
<sivang> Lathiat: will make working easier
<Lathiat> yep :)
<sivang> btw, sirestart suggested to use dctrl something to find the need fixing packages (I have the line on my logs)
<sivang> the snippet on that wiki page is better?
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> thats just my own hackery
<Lathiat> dont know hwo to use dctrl :P)
<Lathiat> s/P//
<sivang> Lathiat: neither do i :-)
<Lathiat> yhm
<Lathiat> if a package just needs a rebuild
<Lathiat> what do i do
<Lathiat> put 'build1' on the end
<sivang> what's build1 ?
<Lathiat> and put a changelog entry of * Rebuild for new glu packages ?
<Lathiat> sivang: well, thats what err,... doko? did for some cxx stuff ro whatever that needed rebuilding
<sivang> Lathiat: is that a special way to tell the buildd to rebuild it?
<sivang> (where do you specify it anyways)
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> in the changelog
<sivang> phee, the stuff you learn here
<sivang> :-)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh but what version do i do, increment the ubuntu version or add build1?
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: ahh... I'd go with increment ubuntu version to avoid -XubuntuYbuildZ, but that's just my opinion
<Lathiat> well thats what i'd do too
<Lathiat> what if it has no ubuntu version yet
<ajmitch> then put XbuildY
<Lathiat> so 1.42-2 -> 1.4.2-build1
<sivang> ajmitch: why do you need to avoid -XubuntuYbuildZ ?
<Lathiat> err, 1.42-2build1
<ajmitch> sivang: mainly because it's rather ugly
<ajmitch> sivang: apart from that, no reason
<ajmitch> and XubuntuY revisions should be kept for packaging changes only
<ajmitch> so I can't say what is acceptable :)
<Lathiat> assumedly
<ajmitch> Lathiat: yeah, just add build1
<Lathiat> 1.42-2build1 < 1.42-2ubuntu1
<Lathiat> if changes are made later
<Lathiat> ugh
<Lathiat> my debdiff just picked up changes to config.guess and config.sub
<Lathiat> what do i do abou ttha
<Lathiat> not that they seem recent, theyre timestamped 2005-04-22
<sivang> Lathiat: you can either use vim to remove them,
<sivang> Lathiat: but when it happened to me - I just unpacked a new source pkg,
<Lathiat> sivang: im just wondering where they came from
<Lathiat> since i didnt actually run a build or anything
<Lathiat> and the timestamp isnt today
<sivang> Lathiat: copied a presaved copy of the hacked files in
<sivang> Lathiat: and it solved it
<sivang> Lathiat: I know, there is some nonsense going on with those files when you test build
<Lathiat> all i did was modify control and run debuild -S <-- is that wrong?
<sivang> Lathiat: debuild -S might have triggered autotools invokation
<Lathiat> then ran it through pbuild after
<Lathiat> sivang: ah, possible i guess
<Lathiat> maybe this packages make clean target sucks
<sivang> Lathiat: pitti just uses some vim command to take off all the autocrap, I myself just make my hacked files, put therem somewhere safe, get a new fresh source pkg which was never test built,
<sivang> Lathiat: make clean not always work, that is most of the times it don't :-)
<Lathiat> sivang: s/make clean/debian clean
<Treenaks> sivang: scary, that
<sivang> Lathiat: and with the fresh package copy in my files, and then my patches went down from ~500lines to the actual amount
<Lathiat> sivang: what are you using to generate the debdiff
<Lathiat> like im using the .dscs after a debuild
<sivang> Kaloz: debdiff
<sivang> oops
<sivang> Lathiat: debiff follwoing the dsc files
<sivang> Lathiat: that is, the two dsc files, the original, and my created onw
<sivang> Lathiat: let me recall
<Lathiat> and what are you using to generate the dsc ?
* sivang is checking notes
<Lathiat> and for my next trick, it doesnt actually build
<Lathiat> ./libz.a(gzio.o): In function `gz_open':
<Lathiat> gzio.c:(.text+0x282): undefined reference to `errno'
<Lathiat> yay :)
<Lathiat> heh
<sivang> Lathiat: you should also have interdiff , which debdiff uses
<sivang> Lathiat: so just install it
* Lathiat wonders hwo errno could possibly not be referenced
<sivang> 16:25 <pitti> debdiff works between two *.dsc files
<sivang> 16:25 <pitti> (or *.deb files, but that's an entirely different feature)
<sivang> 16:25 <sivang> can we talk about it in 30 minutes?
<sivang> 16:25 <pitti> debdiff g-s-t_latest_hoary.dsc g-s-t_sivans-crack.dsc
<sivang> Lathiat: sivans_crack being the new produced .dsc after building the source pkg
<sivang> or , rebuilding it for that matter
<Lathiat> right, thats what i was doing
<Lathiat> im just wondering how to get a .dsc without debuild -S
<sivang> Lathiat: don't think you can
<Treenaks> Lathiat: dpkg-buildpackage -S :P
<Lathiat> Treenaks: ha ha
<Treenaks> maybe dpkg-source ?
<Lathiat> right, doesnt matter
<Lathiat> i'll just hand craft them
<sivang> Treenaks: that's the same, but won't run lintian afterwards and debuild does
<Treenaks> sivang: I do so manually anyway
<sivang> Lathiat: you don't need to hand craft them
<Lathiat> sivang: seems about as much effort
<sivang> Lathiat: try with a fresh source, put in your hacked files, and debuild -S -uc -us
<sivang> Lathiat: well, deos the package use dpatch, or cdbs-simple-patchsys ?
<Lathiat> no
<sivang> Lathiat: erm, then try the fresh soource pkg approach, always worked for me :-)
<HostingGeek> Hi
<HostingGeek> I would like to make a deb for gajim.org/
<HostingGeek> Who can put in debian for me?
* Lathiat takes his rocket launcher and aims at HostingGeek 
<HostingGeek> I hear its already in debian
<HostingGeek> someone bring it to ubuntu
<HostingGeek> Its the best app ever
<Lathiat> sivang: so, you mean by replacing the sourcedir with anew one
<Lathiat> sivang: e.g. rm-rf xt-0.9.1; apt-get source xt again
<sivang> Lathiat: yes, and just replace the files you hacked on
<sivang> Lathiat: if you did any source changes anyway
<Lathiat> sivang: right, i didnt
<Lathiat> apart from changelo
<Lathiat> gand if i do that
<Lathiat> the diff still has crap in it
<sivang> Lathiat: how did you add the changlog entries?
<Lathiat> sivang: dch
<sivang> Lathiat: interesting, what is the paackage name?
<Lathiat> sivang: xt
* sivang pokes
<sivang> Lathiat: ok, now this package does not exsit for hoary in binary form yet?
<sivang> Lathiat: (I can't seem to install it on my breezy)
<sivang> Lathiat: oppps, s/hoary/breez/
<sivang> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sivang>   xt: Depends: xlibmesa-glu but it is not going to be installed or
<sivang>                libglu1
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> sivang: yes...
<Lathiat> sivang: thats why we are fixing it...
<sivang> so we need to change this to?
<Lathiat> sivang: its changed by building with the new b-ds
<Lathiat> sivang: shlibs:dep style
<sivang> Lathiat: sorrt, what's b-ds ?
<Lathiat> build-deps
<sivang> by changing the shared libs it depedsn on. ok, let me look some more
<sivang> Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 3.0.0), gtkglarea5-dev, xlibmesa-dev, libgtk1.2-dev, xlibs-dev, debhelper, gettext, autotools-dev, perl, traceroute, host, libgdk-pixbuf-dev
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> in this case
<Lathiat> no change is necessary
<Lathiat> just a rebuild
<Lathiat> because it deps on xlibmesa-dev
<Lathiat> which now deps on the right thing
<sivang> but the right thing is to depend on libglu1-xorg-dev
<sivang> and I don't see it on the depends list..
<Treenaks> sivang: build-depend
<sivang> eh
<sivang> :-)
<sivang> woops
<sivang> Treenaks: thanks for the waking up
<Treenaks> but anyway
<Treenaks> I think daniels posted a recipe for "GLU build deps" to u-devel a while ago
<sivang> Treenaks: yes, most of it is on the wiki on the MOTUGlu plage
<sivang> page
<sivang> I think
<sivang> Lathiat: right?
<sivang> (I just happend to read that thread, and the wiki page seems the same)
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> xlibmesa-dev
<Lathiat> is fine
<Lathiat> its only if it deps on xlibmesa-glu-dev it needs changing
<Lathiat> or well
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> actually, no
<Lathiat> yoru right
<sivang> Lathiat: I am right?
* sivang is confused now :-)
<Lathiat> sivang: aptcacche show xlibmesa-dev
<Lathiat> while xlibmesa-dev would work, it would be better to change them
<Lathiat> tooo...
<Lathiat> libglu1-xorg-dev | libglu-dev, xlibmesa-gl-dev | libgl-dev
<sivang> Lathiat: checking (sorry for the dealy)
<sivang> Lathiat: it's xlibmesa-gl-dev, not xlibmesa-dev, or are they the same?
<\sh> mornin
<Lathiat> sivang: xlibmesa-dev deps on libglu1-xorg-dev *AND* xlibmesa-gl-dev
<sivang> Lathiat: so we need to remove xlibmesa-dl-dev from the deps list?
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> bleh
<Lathiat> sivang: xlibmesa-glu-dev -> libglu1-xorg-dev | libglu-dev
<Lathiat> xlibmesa-gl-dev = fine
<Lathiat> xlibmesa-dev = transitional package for both glu and gl
<Lathiat> xlibmesa-dev will work, preferred change it to libglu1-xorg-dev | libglu1-dev, xlibmesa-gl-dev | libgl-dev
<siretart> morning
<sivang> Lathiat: ah ok, thanks , and sorry for being dumb
<comadreja> Lathiat : ?
<comadreja> morning all
<\sh> comadreja: please whitelist your email address for breezy-changes...(write an email to elmo)
<comadreja> ok \sh
<comadreja> I wrote a little script yesterday for rdepends
<comadreja> it's in http://www.drqueue.org/package_rdepends.pl
<comadreja> hmmm executes
<comadreja> it's in http://www.drqueue.org/package_rdepends (?)
<comadreja> there it is
<Lathiat> sivang: 'sok, its all a bit confusing
<comadreja> Lathiat : ping
<Lathiat> comadreja: pong
<comadreja> Lathiat : could you check : http://www.drqueue.org/package_rdepends ?
<comadreja> I wrote it as a substitute for your script to find the source rdepends
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> nice
<Lathiat> mine was hacked up ++
<comadreja> for the transition, but it could help in any onther transition I guess
<comadreja> it mentions the section, and the source package
<Lathiat> comadreja: whoah, thats cool
<Lathiat> comadreja: one slight bug, i get "Section: universe : glob2"
<Lathiat> :0
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> comadreja: your next task.. make it print out a list of failed deps ;)
<comadreja> what is that ?
<comadreja> cool I'll do
<Lathiat> comadreja: apt-cache unmet <package>
<Lathiat> comadreja: (only on packages which that script turned up tho, thats asll i care about :)
<Lathiat> just to show up packages which need other love
<comadreja> I'll work that out...
<comadreja> btw, who is elmo ?
<Lathiat> ftp msater
<Lathiat> master
<Lathiat> and sysadmin sortof guy
<comadreja> yep, email ?
<Lathiat> erm
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> search the lists
<Lathiat> ;p
<comadreja> :)
<comadreja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads Is this the procedure for breezy-changes too ?
<comadreja> \sh : ?
<\sh> comadreja: yepp
<comadreja> thanks :) are they bots ? do they need any special format ?
<comadreja> I mean keyring@ and upload@
<\sh> no...
<\sh> it's elmo
<siretart> comadreja: do you know grep-dctrl?
<comadreja> siretart : nopes
<siretart> for packages build depending on xlibmesa-dev I used this one: grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends xlibmesa-gl-dev Sources-breezy -sPackage,Version,Build-Depends
<siretart> s/xlibmesa-dev/xlibmesa-gl-dev/
<comadreja> siretart : oh, cool, would that be the same as apt-cache rdepends ?
<siretart> comadreja: no. apt-cache only examines binary packages. this one examines source packages
<comadreja> I'll substitute that, then
<siretart> comadreja: please note that you would need a up to date "Sources-breezy" from the an archive mirror
<comadreja> yep
<comadreja> ok, gotta go to work
<comadreja> bbl
<siretart> http://paste.debian.net/1173 this is the script I use for updating Source-breezy
<siretart> cu comadreja
<sivang> siretart: you should add this to Lathiat's wiki page :-)
<sivang> siretart: I already saw you say this to 3 different people including me :-)
<sivang> siretart: (talkinga bout the dctrl thingy)
<siretart> sivang: could you do that please? I'm not sure what page you mean, and I have do work here :(
<sivang> siretart: ok, I need to find a spare moment and I will
<sivang> Lathiat: have you finished up wtih xt ?(sorry for vanishing)
<siretart> thank you, I will review the page then..
<sivang> siretart: k
<Lathiat> sivang: nope
<Lathiat> sivang: been doing other things, sorry
<sivang> Lathiat: no , I'm also busy it's ok. Talk later
<pef> hi
<HostingGeek> Everyone look I am famous! I am in this screeny http://david.navi.cx/images/sexy-xchat-gnome.png
<herve> morning!
<pef> herve: morning
<herve> it seems there's fresh blood on #u-m
<\sh> hey herve
<herve> hi \sh, feel better?
<herve> the cxx binary embargo is over?
<\sh> herve: some missing links :)
<\sh> herve: well...actually I came to terms with everything...
<herve> er, wait... does dia have c++ dependency...
<herve> silly me, it doesn't
<dave_> hi! shot question: i am creating a custom-ubuntu-cd! i do it all in my shell-scripts - what i wonder: can you download the build-shell-scripts/tools of ubuntu anywhere? i _can_ create my own build system - but do i have to ?
<herve> see you later
<comadreja> \sh : ping
<\sh> comadreja: pong
<comadreja> \sh : how long does it take usually to get a key included for breezy-changes ?
<\sh> comadreja: the key is not important...your email address must be whitelisted.
<\sh> comadreja: the key comes first when u r approved by TB
<comadreja> \sh : oh, I see
<comadreja> \sh : I'll write the mail to upload then
* Treenaks loves \sh 
<Treenaks> new wine!
<\sh> Treenaks: give your love to scott ritchie...i took only his work, renewed the snapshot and uploaded .)
<\sh> and actually i made a mistake
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> I forgot the ubuntu1
<Treenaks> \sh: OH NOES
<ogra> \sh, next upload :)
<sivang> Lathiat: still here?
<ogra> \sh, doesnt really matter, since we dont autosync from winehq yet
<Lathiat> sivang: ya
<Lathiat> sivang: im always here
<Lathiat> sivang: just doing various thigns at any one time :)
<sivang> Lathiat: cool, have you managed with munging the control file?
<sivang> Lathiat: (per xt)
<Lathiat> nah havent done anything yet
<Lathiat> tomorrow :)
<\sh> ogra: yeah....
<\sh> ogra: I want to have the new utils for wine as well...winesetuptk is obsolete...so I want to replace it
<ogra> \sh, morgue !!
<\sh> ogra: yeah..but first i have to do some testing with it...actually, when my tax app is running with wine ,-)
<ogra> hehe
<Lathiat> \sh: are you australian?
<Lathiat> hm, no
<\sh> Lathiat: why? no..I'm not :)
<JRe> ps666lo
<JRe> ow wrong window ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ogra] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING
<pef> siretart: ping
<siretart> pef: pong
<pef> siretart: hello, what about the libaa transition ?
<siretart> pef: I filed yesterday https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12673, and now I wait that an uploader for main uploads fixed aalib and sdllib packages
<comadreja> siretart... what do I have to do to get my email white listed by elmo ?
<siretart> i don't think we can do anything about this before this happens
<siretart> comadreja: write him an email and wait
<comadreja> I sent a mail to upload@ubuntulinux.com
<pef> siretart: then after we have to make the transition for all packages using libaa ?
<siretart> when I requested it it took few days. currently he is in .fi at debconf, so it can take some time
<comadreja> .org
<comadreja> oh, I see, that's the reason
<comadreja> thanks !
<siretart> sivang: ah, now I understand what you meant earlier today. thanks for putting it to MOTUGLUTransition
<ivoks> hi :)
<siretart> huhu ivoks :)
<ivoks> uh, bug in evoltution
<ivoks> crashes on forward
<sivang> siretart: no prob :-)
<sivang> siretart: I was glad too
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> any workaround for xlibs*41.deb?
<\sh> configure returned --1 stop ,-)
<bddebian> Heya
* ivoks buyed him self a brand new CD - old placebo album
<ivoks> doh.. cdplayer has fetch cover, but doesn't have fetch data over CDDB
<pef> is malone down ?
<ogra> launchpad is
<pef> ok :[
<mitsuhiko> ;(
<mitsuhiko> wanted to translate something but rosetta's down
<pef> someone can help me with scripts packaging ?
<pef> siretart: ping
<lamont> mpg123 is ftbfs (dpkg-love needed)
<\sh> ???
<bddebian> beauty
<\sh> i can't even rebuild kde stuff now...
<Lathiat> \sh: sup?
<\sh> it's the heat, the sun, everything is melting ,-)
<\sh> lamont: more package breaks or sourcecode stuff?
<\sh> and my kbd is again f'uped
<pef> Lathiat: you are member of MOTUgames isn't it ?
<lamont>  debian/rules build
<lamont> dpkg: unknown option --print-gnu-build-architecture
<lamont>        36 Log for failed build of hsc_0.934-1 (dist=breezy)
<lamont>        30 Log for failed build of wap-wml-tools_0.0.4-1 (dist=breezy)
<lamont> and those are both just plain missing a build-depends: debhelper
<lamont> (at least)
<\sh> Setting up xlibs (6.8.2-41) ...
<\sh> dpkg: error processing xlibs (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lamont> \sh: anything _before_ that?
<\sh> nope
<\sh> only xlibs
<lamont> like the error message that traditionally goes with the exit?
<bddebian> Shouldn't that just be dpkg --print-architecture?
<\sh> lamont: yeah..but nothing :)
<\sh> lamont: and i had to reconfigure my xserver-xorg...and now even my kbd stuff is not working...german layout .. but no altgr+q is working e.g.
<\sh> Errors were encountered while processing: xlibs
<\sh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lamont> add a -x to /var/lib/dpkg/info/xlibs.postinst
<lamont> it's probably missing an || true somewhere
* ivoks needs help :(
<\sh> checks for /etc/X11/xkb
<\sh> but xkb was deleted before *argl*
<\sh> lets try a reinstall
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
* bddebian loves talking to himself
<ivoks> bddebian: :)
<ivoks> bddebian: could you help me, maybe?
<bddebian> ivoks: I doubt it but I'll sure try
<bddebian> whassup?
<ivoks> packaging :(
<bddebian> Whats the problem?
<ivoks> we shouldn't change source, right?
<ivoks> so i have in rules a rule wich patches source
<ivoks> of course, i have to have rule in clean that will unpatch source, right?
<ivoks> so.. now, when i try to buildpackage
<bddebian> ivoks: I suppose "have to" is a little strong, but I think it is the "right" thing to do :-)
<ivoks> it runs clean first
<ivoks> and tries to unpatch file that isn't patched
<ivoks> but i have to run clean before build
<bddebian> Isn't clean, wiping the build tree?
<ivoks> Unreversed patch detected!
<ivoks> what's that? :(
<bddebian> Found a patch that it didn't back out?
<GazerWork> ivoks, are you using cdbs or writing your own rules ?
<ivoks> own rules
<ogra> ivoks, hae you looked at tsengs dpatch howto ?
<ivoks> nope...
<ivoks> where?
<ivoks> (i can't use cddb on this package)
<ivoks> cddb :))
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> ok...I just broke my whole system...
<bddebian> Nice
<ogra> ivoks, http://tseng.ath.cx/log/?p=7
<\sh> removing xlibs breaks system...and ubuntu-desktop / kubuntu-desktop can't be reinstalled, cause of broken packages *argl*
<ivoks> ok, this is easy :)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Then even my dumb ass should try it? :-)
<ogra> ivoks, the missing bit is, you must additionally build-depend on dpatch ;)
<ed1t> hello i would like to help out with ubuntu projects to get more experience with linux
<bddebian> ed1t: Stand in line :-)
<ivoks> ogra: i know that ;) thanks
* ed1t stands in line
<Lathiat> pef: yes
<bddebian> ed1t: :-)
<ed1t> lol
<ed1t> do i get a ticket number? :P
<pef> Lathiat: I had a comment about globulation2, then I found your wiki page and had put comment there :)
<ogra> ed1t, oh, you didnt pull one ?
<ed1t> no lol
<Lathiat> pef: ok :) what was the comment?
* ed1t pulls one outta the hat
<ed1t> ahhh its #1!!!
<pef> Lathiat: globulation2 = glob2 :)
<pef> already present in ubuntu
<ed1t> guess im next :P
<bddebian> hehe
<Lathiat> ah right
* bddebian checks his ticket.  #999999.  Damn! :-(
<ogra> ed1t, have you already seen wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU and the related pages ?
<ed1t> yea
<ivoks> bddebian: man, what's up?
<ivoks> bddebian: how's wife? kids?
<bddebian> Can anyone tell me what this lintian problem is: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/571 ?
<ivoks> siretart: ping
<bddebian> ivoks: Good, except for my lame-ass job and lack of hacking skillz, thanks.  How about you?
<ivoks> bddebian: well, same thing... but i'm working on my hacking skillz
<ivoks> bddebian: maybe you should too? :)
<ivoks> bddebian: well, i consider my job perfect
<bddebian> ivoks: I try but no one loves me :-)
<bddebian> ogra just laughs at me ;-)
<ivoks> bddebian: bddebian that's cause he likes you
<ivoks> you have to be optimistic and have a better view of live
<ivoks> not only "nobody likes me" "me talks to me" etc
<bddebian>  Bah, I'm a realist ;-)
<ogra> bddebian, you built a native package ?
<bddebian> ogra: Upgrade from upstream
<ogra> have the orig.tar.gz around ?
* ivoks is going to try building first n(t)ive ubuntu package
<bddebian> ogra: I "made" one :-)
<bddebian> ivoks: Congrats :-)
<tritium> bddebian, did you take my python-pyrtf and fix it up?
<bddebian> tritium: Yes, that is where that lintian error is from
<ogra> with <name_vers.orig.tar.gz> (note the _)?
<tritium> checking it
<bddebian> python-pyrtf_0.45.orig.tar.gz
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> looks ok
<ogra> how did you build the new source pkg ?
<bddebian> dpkg-buildpackage
<ogra> no options ?
<bddebian>  -tc -us
<ogra> new upstream version ?
<bddebian> Yes
<ogra> so how about -sa ;)
<bddebian> hmm
<ivoks> ok, revu isn't quite automatic :(
<ivoks> \sh: ping
<bddebian> Doh, I suck.. :'-(
<bddebian> W: python-pyrtf source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<bddebian> W: python-pyrtf source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 0.45-0ubuntu1
<ogra> thats fine
<ogra> we dont have NMUs in ubuntu so this error is pointless ;)
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<ogra> no other errors ?
<ivoks> no, only 4 E :)
<bddebian> ogra: Nope
<ogra> bddebian, congrats :)
<bddebian> ogra: On what?
<\sh> ivoks: Prngadasdf system failure
<ogra> bddebian, to a fine package
<ivoks> \sh: oh... i see you are busy :)
<bddebian> Oh, heh, thanks
<ivoks> \sh: have fun ;)
<ogra> bddebian, now build it clean in pbuilder :)
<bddebian> Now, if I could get this damn free-pascal to build
<bddebian> What is the fascination with pbuilder? :-)
<ivoks> bddebian: it's clean breezy
<ivoks> clean, pure gold :)
<bddebian> ivoks: But I built this on breezy :-)
<pef> a new package should be named foo-x.y-0ubuntu1 right ?
<ogra> bddebian, you see if it builds on the buildd...
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> pef: I think so
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> joke of the year
<ivoks> anyone interested?
<pef> _o/
<ogra> bddebian, which is dependent of the right choice of build deps you made...
<ivoks> I was wondering if perhaps some work could be done to some script to run AutoCAD Native in Unbuntu. The Wine Emulation does not function well.
<bddebian> AutoCAD? barf :-)
<ogra> ivoks, hehe, yes this one's funny...
<siretart> ivoks: pong
<siretart> pef: pong
<ivoks> siretart: i uploaded new wifi-radar
<seth_k> bddebian: pbuilder pwns, you should use it so that you're sure your builds work on more than just your computer
<siretart> ivoks: I'm online via wifi-radar and wpa, just a few wpasupplicant related patches were needed ;)
<pef> siretart: idea for revu : is it possible to be notified by email on changes ?
<ivoks> siretart: well, you have brand new source now on REVU, patch it
<bddebian> I AM BUILDING IT IN pbuilder SHEESH.. ;-P
<siretart> ivoks: yes I will. Need to do some investigation why wpasupplicant does not support creation of pid file
<siretart> ivoks: wifi-radar expects wpasupplicant supporting option -P. wpasupplicant in hoary does not support that. Need to check breezy version
<bddebian> Hmm, I'm getting 404 errors to uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Lathiat> wifi-radar is boring
<Lathiat> gtk-wifi is cool
<Lathiat> but the python sudo bit is a tad on the insecure side
<seth_k> good boy bddebian, cookie for you
<Lathiat> apart from taht its nice
<bddebian> seth_k: :-)
<Lathiat> kicks the pants off network manager which eats all your network interfaces
<siretart> pef: In principle yes. could you define some email sending policy?
<bddebian> WTF?
<bddebian> Authentication warning overridden.
<bddebian> Err http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main debconf-i18n 1.4.51ubuntu2
<bddebian>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<siretart> pef: I would need exactly when an email should be sent and when not
<ivoks> Lathiat: gtk-wifi?
<ogra> bddebian, try gb :)
<pef> siretart: new comment of a MOTU, package accepted
<bddebian> When did that change?
<seth_k> it's always been that way
<ogra> dunno, i use archive directly....
<ogra> just a good guess
<bddebian> I have uk.xxx in my normal sources.list
<seth_k> ua = ukraine, gb = united kingdom, and there is no uk
<siretart> pef: for revu2 I will definitly think about this. for current revu implementation, consider writing a patch ;)
<bddebian> ogra: Well I was having problems with US for a little bit there :-)
<ivoks> ogra: did you see how many bugs I worked on yestrday?
<ogra> bddebian, for development its better to have archive.ubuntu.com ... at least if you wait for a lib you just built to build your package on.... no mirror latency
<pef> siretart: why don't make a wiki page for suggestions ?
<ogra> ivoks, i didnt check it yet
<ivoks> ogra: 20 i think... even closed few of them :)
<bddebian> ogra: OK, thanks
<ivoks> siretart: ping
<ivoks> siretart: why aren't new packages on the list?
<siretart> pef_aw: there are actually 2 pages: REVU and REVUDevelopment
<siretart> ivoks: they are not?
<ivoks> siretart: nope..
<siretart> ivoks: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=132 is linked from the main page
<siretart> your latest upload to revu
<ivoks> siretart: ah, i see... i tought this is automatic
<bddebian> ed1t: I hate to say this but to some degree you are on your own to start out.  Check around the wiki site and see what you can do.
<bddebian> ed1t: If you know Ubuntu fairly well, come join us on the New User Network team
<ed1t> hmmm
<ed1t> well im not that good at ubuntu, i just start using like 2/3 weeks ago
<bddebian> ed1t: Do you know GNU/Linux fairly well?  Or better yet, Debian GNU/Linux?
<ed1t> yea
<bddebian> You could still be a big help to new users in #ubuntu then
<bddebian> OK, damnit, I have updated my /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/pbuilder/apt.conf/sources.list and it is still using uk.ubuntu...??
<ed1t> bddebian, where is the join us form or place for New User network team?
<bddebian> ed1t: I have to find the link quick, hang on
<ed1t> k
<seth_k> ed1t: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/unp/+join
<bddebian> Thanks seth_k
<ed1t> thx
<bddebian> Looks like it builds in pbuilder
* bddebian dances around seth_k, ogra, and tritium
<ed1t> time to leave work and go home...cya all later
<bddebian> Later ed1t
<ivoks> beagle works for you?
<\sh> is breezy working again? *lol*
<bddebian> beagle?
<bddebian> See, ivoks, ogra is ignoring me again.. :'-(
<bddebian> ;-P
<ogra> yay bddebian !
<tritium> bddebian, congratulations :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> \sh: breezy works for me :)
<\sh> ivoks: don't update ;-)
<\sh> and don't remove xlibs ;-)
<ivoks> i updated allready
<comadreja> hello :) ... regarding the package I prepared for kismet, should I forget about it ?
<Nafallo> comadreja: package for kismet? what upstream version is it? :-)
<comadreja> 2005.06.R1
<comadreja> I needed ipw2200, I guess a lot of people will find it useful
<Lathiat> ooh that version has ipw2200 support?
<Lathiat> thatl rock :)
<comadreja> yep
<comadreja> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=101
<comadreja> there it is waiting for a good review :)
<Lathiat> well, siretart has made some comments
<Lathiat> have you addressed them?
<comadreja> I thought it had to be reviewed by more people
<Lathiat> Yeh but if osmeone makes a review with some comment sof things tofix
<Lathiat> you should fix them :)
<Lathiat> and reupload
<Lathiat> and more will review
<comadreja> oh, but what is to be fixed ?
<Lathiat> if ou need help with the changes
<Lathiat> feel free to ask around
<Lathiat> comadreja: it says on that page
<comadreja> the lintian warnings are because of the orig sources
<Lathiat> nothing major by the sounds of things
<Lathiat> comadreja: he says theres some more, shrug
<comadreja> that have CVS directories
<Lathiat> comadreja: if you think its fine, then have a chat with siretart or someone else
<comadreja> more than the previous
<Lathiat> make sure they are ok
<comadreja> One question
<comadreja> the nmu thing...
<comadreja> should I number it the debian way because of that ?
<Nafallo> packages.debian.org down?
<bddebian> So now can I be an MOTU??
* bddebian hides
<Lathiat> comadreja: just append ubuntu1 to the debian version, i think
<Lathiat> comadreja: migh twant to double check with someone else
<comadreja> Lathiat : that's what I did
<Lathiat> but that would make sense to me
<Lathiat> ok, soudns good to me
<comadreja> then I have to convince siretart :D
<Lathiat> im just building it now
<Lathiat> give it a testout
<Lathiat> just waitin gfor pbuilder to do its thing
<comadreja> cool :)
<Nafallo> has debian even packaged 2005.06.R1 yet?
<comadreja> nopes
<comadreja> in unstable you have 2005.04.R1
<Nafallo> yea, which didn't build because of the kernel-headers crap.
<Nafallo> that is fixed in 2005.06.R1 ;-)
<comadreja> I built it with no problems with pbuilder
* Lathiat twiddles his fingers
<comadreja> Lathiat : ;)
<Lathiat> i need mroe cpu
<Lathiat> a 2.0ghz pentium-m just isnt fast enough
* comadreja has a 1.6 pentium-m :)
<Lathiat> hehe
<Lathiat> need more ram
<Lathiat> nother 512 or 1G woudl be nice
<Lathiat> another 512 woudl be cheaper
<comadreja> :D you bad
<Lathiat> thats only $62 vs $190
<siretart> comadreja: have you addressed the additional lintian warnings in your updated kismet package?
<Nafallo> comadreja: you will probably want to change a bit in debian/control
<comadreja> wich additional ?
<comadreja> I just seen the warnings about CVS dirs
<comadreja> Nafallo : sure
<comadreja> letme check
<Nafallo> comadreja: gpsd instead of gpsdrive :-)
<Lathiat> comadreja: be nic eto include some sample source lines like the old debian packages
<siretart> comadreja: run lintian on the version in breezy and compare with the lintian report of your package
<Nafallo> comadreja: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/kismet/
<Lathiat> nice
<Lathiat> it works
<Lathiat> thats so rad
<siretart> comadreja: i'm not at home right now, will look at it tomorrow
<comadreja> siretart : thanks a lot
<comadreja> I will try to make it better
<comadreja> I'll use dpatch btw
<Lathiat> siretart: well uh, it works, so tahts a plus :)
<Lathiat> this is rad
<Lathiat> comadreja: you rock :)
<Lathiat> now just get it fixed up so it can go into universe :)
<comadreja> Lathiat : thanks ;)
<siretart> comadreja: did you manage to get in touch with francois? (debian maintainer)
<Nafallo> I was hoping that debian maintainer would fix kismet so we could bring it in and drop the ubuntu1 ;-)
<comadreja> siretart : nopes, I'll write him personally
<siretart> that would be great
<comadreja> siretart : no answers to the bug reports
<siretart> comadreja: perhaps he is at debconf
<comadreja> siretart : let's try
<Lathiat> wow kismet has got support for lots more cards
<Nafallo> siretart: I asked Mithrandir before. seems he was not :-/.
<Lathiat> madwifi support too
<Nafallo> Lathiat: rt2x00 ;-)
<Lathiat> and rt2[45] 00
<Lathiat> and rt8180
<Lathiat> damn
<Lathiat> ooh, wrt54g too
<Lathiat> dam
<Lathiat> n
<Lathiat> thats impresive :)
<siretart> Lathiat: well, madwifi support is encouraging me to update kismet *g*
* Lathiat grins
<Nafallo> kismet 2005.04.R1 that we have (but doesn't build) doesn't differ from debian from what I've seen :-). The best solution in my opinion is to either wait for debian or ask debian to take an update from us :-).
<Nafallo> for 2005.06.R1 that is...
<comadreja> ok, I wrote Francois
<Nafallo> comadreja: rock! :-)
<comadreja> offering him the package I have
<comadreja> :)
<Nafallo> siretart: I want to comment on kismet, where can I get the login? :-)
<Nafallo> if I need one for comments only that is ;-)
<comadreja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//REVU
* bddebian wonders if he should try to package xpde just for S&Gs :-)
<siretart> Nafallo: commenting as non reviewer only for own comments atm. sorry
<Nafallo> siretart: ahh, oki
<bddebian> Bah, where are the NewPackages or SuggestedPackages or whatever the fsck it is called?
<bddebian> Ack, how the fsck do you people know what to work on?  I'm looking at unmet deps list...
* bddebian is back to talking to himself it seems
<tritium> see you later on
<bddebian> ogra: You still around?
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-20
<tseng> schweeb: holy crap
<tseng> schweeb: this gmime package is ANCIENT
<tseng> schweeb: it makes me cry
<pef> good night !
<comadreja> help, I updated and my spanish keyboard stopped working... I get an error "Error activating XKB configuration"
<comadreja> I mean, I did a apt-get upgrade
<Burgundavia> welcome to the club
* tseng picks up little pieces of beagle off the walls
<\sh> comadreja: don't reboot ,-)
<\sh> my system is completely screwed...I removed xlibs..and with it, even ubuntu-desktop...and now try to install it...have to sleep and dreaming about daniels *lol*
<tseng> dud
<tseng> just empty /etc/X11/kbd/* and you wouldve been fine
<\sh> tseng: /etc/X11/kbd doesn't exist anymore
<tseng> good going
<\sh> and I didn't see which package removed it :(
<tseng> xlibs
<bddebian> Wow, so some people are alive.  So anyone care to explain UniverseUnmetDeps to me?  I pulled zorp and it FTBFS's much less the unmet deps for the binary
<\sh> bddebian: ftbfs with b-d? adjust debian/control, ftbfs with really serious sourcecode problem, adjust the fscking parts and provide patches in debian/patches...and adjust debian/rules for patching the source..after that: bugzilla.ubuntu.com and add the debdiff between version_in_repos with version_you_created and then provide the patch to upstream (debian upstream and source upstream)
<\sh> woot...that was too much :) cu tomorrow...finally from console :)
<\sh> and tseng, do me a favour, translate it into real english ,-)
<bddebian> Whoa..  I know what (well sort of knowA) what to do with FTBFS problems, but what are we supposed to do about the unmet dependencies on the binaries listed on UniverseUnmetDeps ?
<\sh> bddebian: unmetdeps are unmetdeps cause of the cxx trans
<\sh> so...dch -v x.y.z-nbuildN
<\sh> so...dch -v x.y.z-nbuildN -D breezy
<\sh> or dch -i (for ubuntu version)
<\sh> and don't forget to patch the source ,-)
<\sh> and use bugzilla for those things..so I can get a message, and can upload all the stuff with your name and email addr....so whitelist your mail addr with elmo (w.u.c/Upload) so you can be famous ;) now off to bed..6:00pm is my time....that's 4:00 utc
<\sh> 6:00am ;)
<bddebian> Gnight, thanks \sh
<comadreja> it's fucked up
<comadreja> now, my X have a resolution like 300x200 :D
<\sh> breezy is serious fcked .. yeah..really :)
<\sh> dpkg-configure xserver-xorg is helping :)
<bddebian> Makes those icons REALLY easy to see ;-P
<\sh> but not for the apt-get remove xlibs ,-)
<\sh> off to bed
<bddebian> OK, now who wants to explain to me what dch -v x.y.z... etc means?  I know dch changes the ChangeLog but wtf??
<jbailey> Sets the version of the changelog
<jbailey> So in that case, the next upload becomes x.y.
<jbailey> z
* Mithrandir tickles Jeff
* jbailey giggles and rolls on the ground
* tseng waves at Mithrandir 
<bddebian> Got that too.  So I don't have to do anything else, just change the ChangeLog and I'm famous?? ;-P
<Mithrandir> hi tseng.
<tseng> bddebian: you would normally do dch -i
<tseng> bddebian: to increment the changelog by 1
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Not doing another midnight skinnydip?
<tseng> 0ubuntu1 becomes 0ubuntu2
<tseng> -1 becomes -2
<Mithrandir> jbailey: Mako tried to grab me into the sauna on my way to bed, but I'm tired and Keybuk's giving a talk at 0900 tomorrow, so.
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Pity.  Midnight parties with mako are often worth talking about for months after.
<bddebian> But if I'm not an MOTU yet, what do I do with any of this?
<tseng> revu
<tseng> see topic.
<jbailey> WTH is xfs.ko 945k?
<tseng> jbailey: dude xfs has *always* been massive
<Mithrandir> jbailey: I know, but at the same time I would prefer to stay alive. :-)
<Mithrandir> and not fall asleep in the sauna or something
<bddebian> Is REVU where I should put python-pyrtf that I built for tritium, also?
<Mithrandir> but, I'm off for sleep.  It's 03:31 here now
<tseng> yes
<Mithrandir> so see you all around later
<tseng> bye Mithrandir
<jbailey> g'n Tollef!
<bddebian> Later Mithrandir
<bddebian> tseng: Was that yes to me?
<tseng> yes
<comadreja> is there any way to fix temporarily the keyboard ?
<comadreja> I have no ... this symbol you use in the emails, in between of the name and the domain :)
<bddebian> Shit, I gotta move my gpg key..
<tseng> hm, klammeraffe
<comadreja> now, I will be able to only reply mails ! :D
<schweeb> tseng: dude, I didn't do gmime, slut
<schweeb> gsf-sharp
<tseng> i know
<schweeb> I'll make you cry.
<bddebian> Hmm, I thought this was the "friendly" distro?? ;-)
<tseng> not friendly to schweeb, thats for sure
<tseng> he broke gmime
<schweeb> i sure did
* schweeb sets tseng on fire
<tseng> he also moves tapes for a living
<schweeb> h4n
<schweeb> if only that were all I did
<schweeb> and dude...
<schweeb> 2 weeks
<schweeb> I won't have to deal with tapes at all
<schweeb> we're going completely to clariion disk libraries
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I DON'T wanna be an MOTU :-)
<schweeb> yea, it's not a good idea... they're horrible people
<schweeb> tseng likes touching little boys in bad places
<bddebian> Sheesh :-)
<bddebian> tseng == Michael Jackson?
* bddebian hides
<schweeb> wouldn't surprise me if Brandon Hale was one of Michael Jackson's aliases
<tseng> wow what the hell
<jbailey> tseng: I beleive the word you're looking for is "acquitted"
<jbailey> ;)
<tseng> i take the dog out for 2 minutes and schweeb is slandering me
<tseng> he cant be trusted
<schweeb> lol
<ajmitch> of course not
<schweeb> maybe you shouldn't live on the third floor
<jamessan|laptop> schweeb: yay, you're helping to pay my salary
<tseng> schweeb: its cheap
<schweeb> jamessan|laptop: hrm?
<jamessan|laptop> clariion
* jamessan|laptop works at EMC
<schweeb> oh
<jsgotangco> lol
<schweeb> I work for a large EMC customer :)
<jamessan|laptop> cool
<schweeb> what do you do at EMC?
<jamessan|laptop> I work in Clariion's QA group, for now
<schweeb> oh, nice
<schweeb> we just bought like $16M worth of CDLs
<jamessan|laptop> wow
<schweeb> well, that probably included the support contract and installation
<tseng> whiprush: so im having a hard time exploding muine + ruffle on my current builds
<schweeb> jamessan|laptop: but, I work on the chrysler account for eds
<jamessan|laptop> eds?
<schweeb> a very very large IT corporation
<schweeb> http://www.eds.com
<schweeb> jamessan|laptop: you guys have purchased my lunch for the last month ;)
<jamessan|laptop> neat
<jamessan|laptop> man, I wish I got benefits like that  :p
<tseng> schweeb: vendor lunches are the best
<jamessan|laptop> I just eat crappy cafeteria food
<schweeb> that's why you need to work in the field
<tseng> we made a challenge at work
<jamessan|laptop> they should take me out to lunch after all the work I've put into this last project
<schweeb> most of our EMC guys have the corporate cards
<tseng> to get different vendors to buy lunch as many consecutive days as possible
<schweeb> and get to expense at least one customer lunch a week
<schweeb> tseng: we probably ran about 12 days
<jamessan|laptop> schweeb: yeah, my roommate has one of those
<schweeb> plus a few dinners
<tseng> only 5 here :/
<jsgotangco> wow
<tseng> but we dont do it to customers
<tseng> just vendors
<schweeb> we also have a good amount of Symmetrix equipment
<tseng> anyone trying to sell us something better be ready to buy lunch
<schweeb> but CDLs.... frigging cool
<jamessan|laptop> I haven't dealt with any Symm stuff
<jamessan|laptop> just spent about 4 months coming up with a new testing strategy, so we're about to start implementing that
<tseng> good night schweeb and co
<schweeb> what kind of testing? like against different patchlevels of client systems... or just of the clariion internal software itself
<schweeb> night tseng
<jsgotangco> CDL = CLARiiON?
<schweeb> yea
<jsgotangco> jeezz
<schweeb> clariion disk library
<schweeb> a little different than a regular clariion
<schweeb> it emulates a tape library
<jamessan|laptop> this testing was specific to the rebuild/equalize stuff on the array.  decided to try a more 'white box' approach, so we got to study design specs and all that to help come up with test cases
<schweeb> they're built on the same frames as clariions... just a little different software
<jamessan|laptop> kind of a feeler project to see if this approach is viable and how much it helps our current testing
<schweeb> we have a bunch of CDLs w/ CX700 frames
<schweeb> wonderful technology
<jsgotangco> wonderful price
<schweeb> yea, we bought the SATA models
<jsgotangco> it pays off anyway im sure
<schweeb> maxed out the frames... 55TB I believe
<jamessan|laptop> too bad the SATAII stuff isn't out yet
<whiprush> tseng: that sounds promising.
<schweeb> jamessan|laptop: if I weren't making the money doing what I'm doing... I'd probably want to be working for EMC
<jsgotangco> whiprush, hey
<jamessan|laptop> schweeb: they're a nice company.  I've been working for them for about 3 years (co-op and full time).  gonna try to move into development in the next year or so
<jamessan|laptop> I'm waiting to see what happens with the Cisco.  They were thinking about trying to buy us
<jamessan|laptop> s/the //
<schweeb> yea
<schweeb> we're migrating to cisco directors currently
<bddebian> I send a signed CoC to Mako right?
<schweeb> yes
<whiprush> hi jsgotangco!
<ajmitch> bddebian: planning to join us?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Of course
<bddebian> ajmitch: Are you afraid? ;-)
<ajmitch> about time..
<jsgotangco> whiprush, i've read you've been dabbling with hula lately
<schweeb> that reminds me, I should probably start packaging some stuff again
<schweeb> been a while
<ajmitch> hi jsgotangco, whiprush
<schweeb> I'm such a slacker.
<whiprush> jsgotangco: yup.
<whiprush> hi aj!
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, hi how have you been?
<bddebian> What is mako's e-mail to send?  I can't remember what wiki page that is on??
<schweeb> ajmitch: fine, just ignore me
<ajmitch> good, how about you?
* jamessan|laptop should get eventually execute his plan to join MOTU
<whiprush> mako@ubuntu.com
<whiprush> ajmitch: good good.
<jamessan|laptop> bah, I can't compose coherent thoughts tonight
<bddebian> whiprush: Thanks
<jsgotangco> whiprush, what's the live hula server have? nightly builds? I don't see that much difference
<whiprush> just found out the guy coordinating the new artwork team is also from my area.
<schweeb> jamessan|laptop: alcohol tends to do that
<whiprush> Our Loco grows!
<ajmitch> schweeb: would I do that?
<jamessan|laptop> schweeb: I wish that was the problem
* bddebian needs to look at Locos
<whiprush> jsgotangco: yeah, nightly builds. I mostly set it up so that when they check in the new web stuff I'll be ready.
<schweeb> whiprush: we have the bestest loco ever
<schweeb> too bad I'm lazy
* ajmitch doesn't know of other ubuntu users in his area
<schweeb> cause I could actually accomplish useful stuff
<ajmitch> there are some at the local LUG, I think
<schweeb> tseng: are you fully gone yet?
<schweeb> tseng: what's a good sample mono -cil package to use, so I can repackage gsf-sharp
<bddebian> messages sent to siretart and mako... Here I go.. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: got packages ready then?
<bddebian> ajmitch: 1.  Gonna work on more in a bit
<ajmitch> what 1 have you done?
<schweeb> haha
<schweeb> nice
<schweeb> gsf-sharp cvs hasn't even been modified since my last package
<ajmitch> schweeb: perhaps it has been moved
<schweeb> doubtful
<ajmitch> looks like you may be right - last change 4 months ago
<schweeb> yep
<schweeb> wonder if I should bother updating the package
<schweeb> hell, if tseng doesn't end up using it for beagle... there's not much point on even including it
<schweeb> yea, that's the exact same version that I packaged 3.5 months aog
<schweeb> *ago
<bddebian> ajmitch: I upgraded python-pyrtf for tritium
<bddebian> WHAT, there's no Pennsylvania LoCo?? WTF :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: stop complaining & start one :)
<comadreja> how can I change my gnome keyboard to US ? the gnome-keyboard-thingy crashes...
<whiprush> bddebian: I believe tseng is from PA.
<bddebian> How the hell can we already have a zorp binary when it FTBFSs?
<bddebian> Listen to me use "we"... heh
<bddebian> tseng: Is that true?
<schweeb> whiprush: think he's in mass or maine right now though
<schweeb> mass I think
<ajmitch> bddebian: it was built before other changes made it FTBFS?
<bddebian> Seems strange
<bddebian> I get "too few arguments passed to z_stream_new".  But I can't find where z_stream_new is defined
<bddebian> Ohh, there it is
<bddebian> Heh, it FTBFSs on Debian too
* bddebian points at libzorp11 ?
<seth_k> bddebian, you got your key signed? lucky :P
<bddebian> seth_k: I did?
<ajmitch> you'd better have it signed by now..
<seth_k> oh, you didn't
<ajmitch> you've met enough DDs
<seth_k> am waiting to hear back from mako on what I am supposed to do, probably will have to get a physically signed copy notarized :/
<bddebian> ajmitch: I wasn't sure what he meant. I got several signatures at FOSDEM :-)
<seth_k> but he hasnt' returned my mail yet
<ajmitch> bddebian: great
<bddebian> seth_k: You anywhere near Philly? ;-)
<seth_k> -_-
<seth_k> I'm in the middle of nowhereeeee
<ajmitch> seth_k: so am I - way down in NZ :)
<bddebian> Fuck, stream.h does come from libzorp11
<ajmitch> except that I know there's about 4 or 5 DDs in this town
<bddebian> Grr
* bddebian hates being clueless
<jbailey> ajmitch: Umm.,  and you went to UDU.
<jbailey> ajmitch: Didn't you get enough sigs there? =)
<ajmitch> jbailey: sure :)
<ajmitch> jbailey: but in case my key gets lost/compromised, I can get it re-signed without too many troubles :)
<jbailey> True
<bddebian> Egads.  zorp in Ubuntu is 2.0.8.  Debian has 2.0.9 but upstream is 3.0.4.3  wtf..
<jbailey> What's zorp?
<bddebian> A proxy firewall apparently
<ajmitch> bddebian: so the debian maintainer is a little behind..
<bddebian> I was just working backwards from the UniverseUnmetDeps list
<ajmitch> considering that the bugs there are > 3 months old for some of them
<bddebian> And considering that 3.0.4.3 was release on 4/26/2005 :-)
<bddebian> s/release/released
<Amaranth> anyone running xorg -41?
<jbailey> PRobably just ignored it for the sarg freeze.
<comadreja> Amaranth > me
<Amaranth> it works?
<ajmitch> jbailey: all the bugs were ignored, including the FTBFS :)
<comadreja> except the keyboard... yes
<comadreja> I had to remap it with xmodmap
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I've upgraded, haven't restarted the X server
<Amaranth> ah yes, daniels said that would happen
<jbailey> -41?  Wow.
<jbailey> I'm on -34 here.
<Amaranth> you have to recreate a symlink
<Amaranth> i'm on -36
<ajmitch> jbailey: you're about 2-3 days behind then :)
<Amaranth> -34 was the first to split xserver
<jbailey> ajmitch: Sounds about right.
<jbailey> I usually update and reboot monday morning, and update occasionally when things I notice things I care about getting updated.
<comadreja> Amaranth : did daniels say when would that be fixed _
<jbailey> (ephy, gaim, evo, etc...)
<Amaranth> comadreja: You need to create an xkb symlink or something
<comadreja> Amaranth : is that documented somewhere ?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> i don't think i have logs either
<comadreja> Amaranth : I need it badly
<bddebian> OK, now what :-(
<bddebian> Should I update the UniverseUnmetDeps wiki page?
<comadreja> is there any tool that prints the keycode of the key I'm typing ?
<Amaranth> xev
<comadreja> thanks
<bddebian> where'd everybody go?? :-)
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> I'm still at work :)
<bddebian> Sorry for you :-)
<seth_k> i just ate
<ajmitch> it pays the bills :)
<ajmitch> might even pay for me to get some computer upgrades
<seth_k> or, you might consider the possibility that everyone hates you and is hiding from you, bddebian
<bddebian> seth_k: Well that much is probably true
<bddebian> ajmitch: I feel really bad.  I keep meaning to send the damn laptop.. :-(
<bddebian> Anyone have any idea what TeX capacity exceeded means ?
<seth_k> tweak texmf.cnf (usually located in /etc/texmf)
<seth_k> give the whiner more main_memory
<seth_k> or maybe it's pool_size
<seth_k> increase one of those
<seth_k> or both
<bddebian> texmf.cnf?
<ajmitch> bddebian: ah, you haven't sent it yet? :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: No. :'-(
* ajmitch might have time to get that new amd64 laptop then :)
<seth_k> you can send me another laptop while you're at it, bddebian :D
* seth_k busted out the old 400 MHz laptop today and is setting up an Ubuntu server for Apache / SVN on it
<bddebian> seth_k: Sure, I'll add you to the list :-)
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> is there a story behind you having laptops lying around?
<bddebian> I used to get a bunch where I used to work.  My "stash" is dwindling though now that I work for a po-dunk company.. :-(
<ajmitch> seth_k: companies tend to cycle through hardware every few years :)
<ajmitch> at one point I could have picked up some p3 laptops fairly cheaply from a client
<bddebian> It kicked ass when I was getting a bunch of PowerBooks
<schweeb> ajmitch: p3 laptops are worthless though
<schweeb> slow and powerhungry
<ajmitch> schweeb: dude, I've got a 400MHz p2
<schweeb> hahaha
<bddebian> Hey
<schweeb> you suck :p
<ajmitch> it was good enough to use at UDU ;)
<schweeb> I have a 1.7Ghz P4-M and a 1.5Ghz P-M
<schweeb> Dell and IBM, respectively
<bddebian> Damn, sounds like schweeb should be the new hardware whore.. ;-P
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> my Desktop is a Duron 700
<schweeb> so I don't go too overboard
<seth_k> understood ajmitch, just wasn't sure if there was more of a story than that
* bddebian has too damn many computers
<schweeb> that 1.7Ghz P4-M is 3+ years old
<schweeb> the 1.5Ghz P-M is 1 month old
* seth_k has an Athlon XP 2000+ (desktop), Pentium M 1.6 GHz (laptop), Pentium II 400 MHz (laptop)
<seth_k> the PII is trash though, screen is shot. Hence headless server time for it
<bddebian> pfft
<ajmitch> my desktop is similar, but 1800+
<ajmitch> the screen on my laptop looked like it was heading south at one point
<ajmitch> but hasn't yet
<schweeb> both of my screen hinges are broke
<seth_k> I should take a picture of mine, it has this cool wavy strip down the middle
<schweeb> I'm not buying another Dell laptop, ever
<bddebian> 2 - 3Ghz desktops, 2 - 1Ghz laptops, 2 - p2 800mhz, 1 - 1Ghz desktop, 1 - 550Mhz desktop, and 1 lowly p2 - 450
<seth_k> schweeb: my hinges busted once, had to order new ones.
<seth_k> bddebian: you suck
<ajmitch> bddebian: not bad
<schweeb> IBM all the way
<seth_k> :)
<seth_k> does IBM put Windows (excuse me, Meta) keys on their notebooks yet?
<schweeb> next purchase is going to be either a rackmount or a dual opteron setup
<seth_k> I remember that drove me mad when I had to use one awhile back
<schweeb> seth_k: no
<bddebian> Oh yeah and a power hungry Compaq Proliant Dual p2-450 that I am not runnig atm
<seth_k> I wonder if Lenovo will kill IBM's personal computer stuff by being crappy
<bddebian> OK, all of thse LaTeX warnings are pissing me off
<schweeb> seth_k: absolutely not
<schweeb> it's the same equipment
<schweeb> just new name
<schweeb> this X41 is a Lenovo built system
<schweeb> plus they're still pretty tightly associated with IBM
<Burgundavia> they can use the name for 5 years
<bddebian> I dunno, like Lexmark?  They let those printers go to shit.. :-)
<schweeb> everyone's low end printers are shit now
<schweeb> lexmark makes fine higher end printers
<Burgundavia> HP has a policy that if 3 parts break on their low end printers, they just replace the whole thing
<Burgundavia> that is how little they are wroth
<seth_k> I love my Canon printers. I've never had one go out on me
<seth_k> they just keep on going and going and going
<seth_k> their linux driver support is pretty shoddy though
<bddebian> save size=5000
<schweeb> I need to get around to purchasing a laser printer one of these days
<bddebian> POS
<schweeb> I will print on nothing less
* bddebian looks in his basement
<bddebian> Yep, got a laser printer laying around too :-)
<schweeb> by laser printer, I don't mean an old hplj4 or 5 :p
<seth_k> lol. bddebian: Offical Ubuntu Dev Supplier
<schweeb> I mean a reasonably new one, of a decent series
<bddebian> It's a 6P sheesh ;-P
<schweeb> blech
<ajmitch> seth_k: nah, official Hurd Dev Supplier ;)
<schweeb> 4000 series at the least
<schweeb> anything else is just aching for trouble
<bddebian> You want the big ass ugly Lexmark from work instead since you think they work? :-)
<schweeb> you know what are wonderful printers?
<schweeb> Tektronix
<bddebian> ajmitch: Amen to that :-)
<bddebian> Yes
<schweeb> their color wax printers rule
<seth_k> Tektronix, they made those pwnage solid-ink printers, right?
<schweeb> yes
<seth_k> yeah
<schweeb> now owned by Xerox
<bddebian> OK, I'm sick of building FreePascal already
<seth_k> i loved their free black ink for the life of the printer promo
<schweeb> yea
<schweeb> they did the free printer deal at my last job
<schweeb> that's like an $800+ printer... free
<schweeb> only had to print out a report on usage at the end of every month
<schweeb> I need to get my dad to try CYCAS and see if his old autocad files will open in CYCAS in Linux.
<schweeb> Compatibility with DXF (and DWG?) has been a hold up for converting his desktop to Linux for years. He is still running a version of Windows 98 that was actually installed in 1998. Its the must cluttered and unstable windows desktop Ive ever known.
<bddebian> Heh
<seth_k> heh. Anything with Windows 98 can't be the most unstable Windows ever, since Windows ME is the definition of unstable
<bddebian> Tell him to upgrade to ME ;-P
<bddebian> seth_k: Doh, you beat me to it.. :-)
<seth_k> :D
<schweeb> uuurrrgh
<schweeb> sorry... middle click paste
<schweeb> from blog
<ajmitch> heh
<schweeb> been a while since I did that
* seth_k checks mail obsessively, waiting for mako to reply
<schweeb> the last laptop that always happened cause the trackpad was fucked
<seth_k> click, click, click
<schweeb> this time, I actually have a middle button on the laptop
<schweeb> just accidentally hit it w/ my thumb while reaching for the space bar
<bddebian> Oh look a reply from mako already
<bddebian> j/k seth_k  ;-P
<seth_k> lol
<seth_k> I sent him an e-mail on the 5th actually. But I suspect it was probably filtered because I forgot to clearsign, so sent him a binary attachment
<seth_k> so resent it Tuesday, with an ascii attachment
<ajmitch> bddebian: now that you've signed it, you're bound to spend all your spare time on ubuntu, of course
* seth_k passes the time by waiting for codeslaves to rebuild everything that depends on the now-defunct libXrender.la
<bddebian> ajmitch: Like I don't already? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: not nearly enough :)
<ajmitch> you probably still spend far too much time with your family :)
<bddebian> Heh
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> I signed, and I only chat on IRC as of late :p
<comadreja> howdy
<comadreja> I finally got keyboard...
<schweeb> which reminds me, I need to poke mako again, to check if he was able to import my key properly yet
<schweeb> finalize the membership status
<comadreja> what are the privileges of being member ?
<Burgundavia> you get an ubuntu.com email addy, if you want
<comadreja> that's cool :)
<schweeb> I don't think they've set that up as of yet
<bddebian> You can feel special? :-)
<Burgundavia> ogra has one
<schweeb> there are other bennies... you get to vote on certain stuff, etc..
<comadreja> I'll try to get my membership this tuesday
<schweeb> yea, but ogra has main upload access
<comadreja> let's see if they're good to me :)
<schweeb> I've also heard stirrings of business cards and the like
<comadreja> that would be really cool
<comadreja> are you all members ?
<robitaille> Burgundavia:  @ubuntu.com address are tough to get... has any member got one beside ogra?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<seth_k> do all members present at a meeting vote to confirm new members? or just the cc...
<schweeb> just the cc
<schweeb> but members can vouch for people
<robitaille> but we'll vote on the CC members when their term are up
<crimsun> right.
<bddebian> I tried to become a CC member but ogra laughed at me. ;-P
<seth_k> anyone know what mako will have me do since it's unlikely I'll be able to get my key signed? Notary public + CoC?
<schweeb> CC member or ubuntu member?  CC is pretty tough
<schweeb> seth_k: he'll figure out something
<crimsun> where are you located, seth_k?
<ajmitch> bddebian: why would you go for CC member?
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe Ubuntu member, sorry
<comadreja> Amaranth : if you talk to daniels... ask him if his ears beep.
<seth_k> we talked about this once crimsun, you were maybe going to stop by on your way to Texas :P
<bddebian> Eventually wanna MOTU if I can get a brain :-)
<schweeb> bddebian: ubuntu member requires a decent amount of visibility and contribution
<ajmitch> bddebian: ok, membership requires some existing contributions :)
<bddebian> seth_k: Where are you?
<seth_k> depending on the time of year (university or not), Joplin, MO or Norman, OK
<ajmitch> so get working
<ajmitch> :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm trying but everything seems to be kicking my arse.. :'-(
<crimsun> seth_k: I'm in MN for 4 more weeks, then I'll be in NC for a while
<ajmitch> kick back then
* seth_k got confirmed last meeting for backports work, IRC, and forums :)
<seth_k> bddebian: kick harder
<schweeb> crimsun: you should come through MI on your way back from MN :p
<seth_k> now just to get the crazy CoC signed <_<
<crimsun> schweeb: I may take a weekend and just drive
<crimsun> perhaps next weekend
<crimsun> can't do it this weekend
<schweeb> if you're anywhere between Detroit and Flint, gimme a ring
<comadreja> what's the Karma in Launchpad ?
<bddebian> For example, FreePascal build is now trying to run "make -C install/demo sourceinstall" but install/demo dir doesn't exist.. :-(
<seth_k> comadreja: when you do things like comment on bugs, you get karma
<seth_k> afaict
<crimsun> seth_k: / schweeb: we can try for next weekend
<comadreja> seth_k : haven't you signed the CoC through launchpad ?
<seth_k> comadreja: I have indeed
<comadreja> seth_k : is that not valid for membership ?
<schweeb> comadreja: he needs his key signed by more people though, I believe
<seth_k> comadreja: I need my key signed to be pulled into the strong set before that signature is worth anything
<crimsun> he needs to be in the strong set
<crimsun> right
<comadreja> and how do you get your key signed ?
<schweeb> which reminds me
<ajmitch> by meeting people in the strong set & getting them to sign it :)
<schweeb> I hope I remember my key's password
<schweeb> it's still on the other laptop
<schweeb> heh
<comadreja> cool :) but I mean, how can they trust you if not personally ?
<ajmitch> bddebian: you could do a world keysigning tour
<seth_k> well, you use `gpg --sign-key keyid` :P
<ajmitch> comadreja: you have to have photo id - it's trusting that you are who you say you are
<comadreja> I know, but that's not secure
<ajmitch> eg using passport, drivers license
<comadreja> ajmitch : that's more secure
<bddebian> ajmitch: I like that idea.  I could definetly hit NZ and AU :-)
<ajmitch> comadreja: it's pretty much required to maintain integrity of the strong set
<ajmitch> bddebian: cool, when are you visiting?
<bddebian> After I win the lottery and get divorced ;-P
<comadreja> bddebian : you married ?
<bddebian> comadreja: Yep, wife and 3 daughters
<schweeb> hopefully the next Ubuntu conf is someplace sweet
<schweeb> I plan on going
<ajmitch> I hope to go, but I doubt I will
<comadreja> when is it ?
<ajmitch> not likely that they'd sponsor me
<schweeb> right after release is it?
<schweeb> ajmitch: yea, they'll probably sponsor a different set of people this time
<schweeb> far diff
<schweeb> hopefully I'm in a position to do something interesting and get sponsored
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, what leads you to suspect that they will sponsor different people?
<schweeb> Burgundavia: what's the point of sponsoring the same set of people every time
<Burgundavia> schweeb, they are actually doing the work?
<schweeb> of course all the core people will be there... and probably ogra and dholbach
<schweeb> there will be different initiatives for the next conference, hence, different people
<Burgundavia> true
<Burgundavia> but some things will remain the same
<Burgundavia> and they will sponsor the key people to the conference
<schweeb> of course
<schweeb> but ajmitch is worthless trash :P
<schweeb> ajmitch: <3
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: I didn't say different people, I just said not me
* ajmitch loves you too :P
<Burgundavia> true
* Burgundavia hopes to be sponsored this time
* Burgundavia paid his own way to Mataro
* comadreja hopes they sponsor all of you :)
<robitaille> sponsor = ???  (plane?  hotel?  everything?)
* bddebian hopes they have free hookers and beer
<Burgundavia> robitaille, varying levels
<Burgundavia> I got a few days at the end of Mataro in a canonical hotel room
<ajmitch> UDU was travel, accomodation & food
<robitaille> sounds good.  Wonder where the next one will be.
<crimsun> somewhere in south america, hopefully
<crimsun> brazil would totally rule
* robitaille who alsp realize that he barely has enough vacation days in a year for non-ubuntu vacations...
<Burgundavia> given Breezy+1 is launchpad live, I wouldn't be surprised about brazil
<bddebian> w00t, I got FreePascal debs
<bddebian> dumb, dumb, DUBM
<bddebian> DUMB even..
<bddebian> Shix, I forgot the 0ubuntu1 version... :'-(
<robitaille> Burgundavia:  that's probably a very good guess.
<robitaille> any motu who wants to get mutt-ng into Ubnutu?  Wasted over an hour to try to compile it last night after reading \sh blog...
<ajmitch> bddebian: so rebuild it, shouldn't take long :)
<ajmitch> robitaille: I use mutt, so I might be tempted :)
<comadreja> how can I check which one of the build-deps is the one that can't be met ?
<ajmitch> use pbuilder :)
<comadreja> or debuild :) I mean, there must be something else, right ?
<ajmitch> have you got that setup now?
<comadreja> yep
<ajmitch> pbuilder runs a debuil-dep check before building
<ajmitch> and only has a minimal set of packages installed
<ajmitch> so you will get failures if you miss a build-dep
<comadreja> yep, cool
<robitaille> ajmitch:  I suspect the normal mutt-ng would compile.  I was getting errors trying to turn on the libesmtp option/patch in it.  And of course the only debian package I would find was for experimental...and it doesn't install on Hoary :)
<ajmitch> robitaille: ok, using the debs in the ITP bugreport?
<ajmitch> http://www.lxtec.de/debarchiv
<robitaille> ajmitch: I think so...it was getting late last night when I tried that attempt :)
<ajmitch> ok
<robitaille> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/mail/mutt-ng
<ajmitch> ah yes, I see
* ajmitch will fetch for breezy
<ajmitch> it's the top entry on the mutt-ng blog
<bddebian> Damnit, what is the dhc syntax?
<ajmitch> dhc?
<bddebian> dch, sorry.  NM, I got it :-)
<ajmitch> ah
<bddebian> OK, this Ubuntu crap is really hampering my pr0n time. ;-)
<ajmitch> simple, give up the pr0n
<ajmitch> robitaille: mutt-ng built fine on breezy
<bddebian> Damn man.. :-(
<bddebian> That's like asking me to give up smoking. :-)
<schweeb> s/smoking/breathing
<bddebian> heh
* schweeb goes to sleep
<ajmitch> night schweeb
<bddebian> Gnight schweeb
<bddebian> W00t, got ubuntu1 debs this time!!
<seth_k> gj
<bddebian> Shix, still a weird lintian error though.  My orig.tar.gz must be jacked.. :-(
<bddebian> Well bed time I guess.  Gnight folks
<crimsun> ni
<sivang> morning all!
<Treenaks> hey sivang
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> time for some glu bashing
* Treenaks hands Lathiat some glu ;)
<Lathiat> is it CraZy GLUE?
<Treenaks> Lathiat: Crazy GLU
<Lathiat> thats what i meant
<Lathiat> th eE slipped
<Lathiat> and woudl this tsume guy fuck off
<Lathiat> he was being a dick last night too
<Treenaks> urgh
<Lathiat> yay
<Lathiat> snes9x didnt pollute my debdiff
<Lathiat> hrm, undefined reference to `errno`
<Lathiat> i thought that was like
<Lathiat> a standard thing
<Treenaks> Lathiat: you do need to #include stuff for it
<Lathiat> yeh but youd think thatd exist already
<Lathiat> might be a gcc4 change
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> it still faisl to build
<Treenaks> morning shaway
<\sh> hey
<\sh> damn..my system is completly fcked...
<\sh> and all the rest is horrible borked
<Lathiat> so, zutil.h does eiteher
<Lathiat> #ifdef NO_ERRNO_H
<Lathiat>     extern int errno;
<Lathiat> #else
<Lathiat> #   include <errno.h>
<Lathiat> #endif
<Lathiat> which is included from the appropriate files
* Lathiat wonders why snes9x has its own zlib anyway
<\sh> to have more work when zlib is exploitable? ,-)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> ooh
<Lathiat> theres a point
<Lathiat> not that i guess it matters that much
<herve> morning
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> apparently
<Lathiat> its not including it properly
<Lathiat> cus after adding an include myself it works
<Lathiat> hm
<cat> hey people
<cat> ogra: you there?
<ogra> cat, not really yet
<ogra> cat, what can i do for you ?
<Burgundavia> morning ogra
<cat> hey listen i will love to be a ubuntu developer,
<cat> do you star from some where,
<ogra> great :)
<ogra> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU (and the related pages linked from there) is your startpoint....
<herve> and the Debian developer documentations
<\sh> whats up with the packages...they're all borked
<cat> listen ogra  do i need to be sponsor like in debian?
<comadreja> morning all
<herve> at first, yes
<cat> to upload packes, and stuff
<comadreja> I'm trying to rebuid gcl, it gives lots of errors. anyone has tried ?
<herve> anyway, you need people to review your work and evaluate your skills
<ogra> cat, best case (if you are really smart) you become a MOTU within 4 weeks ;) so the sponsoring time might be very short :) normally it takes a bit longer
<Lathiat> cat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTURecruitment
<comadreja> I have solved gcc ones, but now it gives lisp errors
<ogra> cat, we do everything in a team, so the team you meet in here actually is your sponsor
<cat> oh nice,
<cat> i'm current a Linux teacher on F.i.u florida internation university, developer on debian, but got out of it
<herve> you mean you were a official debian zealot?
<ogra> cat, easiest to get in is to look at the different package transition lists and start fixing packages right away... most of them need a one line dependency change in the package, its a ery easy task and you get familiar with the packages... reading the debian new maintainers guide is very helpful btw ;)
<cat> yeah,
<cat> i'm downloading ubuntu, so i'm gonna check the packages, and fixed bugs, and star writting documentation, for them, and help to get the docs better, and better for newbies (:
<Burgundavia> cat, #ubuntu-doc for docs
<cat> yeah but first i will take a look at the packages, and see what's going on with them and fixed them
<ogra> ... we use dpkg-buildpackage, pbuilder and dpatch as well as the debhelper scripts and cdbs. so gaining knowledge about these tools over time would be good for you.... :)
<cat> i'm good with dpkg-buildpackage pbuilder dpatch debhelper scripts
<cat> i got out of debian like 2 months ago
<herve> ogra, debuild?
<ogra> but all the people around in here will happily help you and answer your questions as they come :)
<cat> yeah,
<ogra> herve, indeed... (i never use it personally though)
<cat> do you mainteners get ubuntulinux.org mails ? or just normals emails such as you'r current email address from you'r ISP or gmail or whatever
* Lathiat uses debuild
<herve> you don't miss the nice log output? :-)
<Lathiat> saves typing -rfakeroot
<ogra> lol
<herve> Lathiat, and log output
<Lathiat> cat: while its planned in future to get @(i think ubuntu.com), it doesnt happen at the moment
<herve> cat, I use a regular email, but we were told about ubuntu.com emails
<ogra> i love to type more and read the output as it scrolls by :)
<cat> oh nice
<Lathiat> it was planned anyway
<Lathiat> no idea if its still the case
* herve thinks ogra can read the matrix
<ogra> that depends on launchpad... if oits ready, every member will get a adress automatically
<Burgundavia> I want hula integration with launchpad, when it is ready
<ogra> cat, do you have a signed gpg key ?
<cat> yes i do,
<ogra> Burgundavia, talk to herzi, he makes our hula packages
<ogra> cat, great :) thats the biggest hurdle for most people
<cat> http://db.debian.org/fetchkey.cgi?fingerprint=E81F689C88B018FBC37CD8D01E440865872EB4E5
<cat> sorry about the spam
<Lathiat> cat: why did you leave debian?
<Burgundavia> ogra, I have heard hula, first stable release in sept/oct
<cat> college
<ogra> Burgundavia, yes, but we have prerelease packages in universe ;)
<cat> but i'm back already,
<ogra> cat, hey, you are near :) http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/henkp/henkp/pgp/pathfinder/mk_path.cgi?FROM=A2D06936&TO=872EB4E5&PATHS=trust+paths
<cat> back on debian
<cat> yeah
<ogra> so about buerocracy.....
<cat> ogra: hey how long do i have to wait for the ubuntu cds to get shippeD?
<Lathiat> cat: just wait, and keep waiting ;p
<cat> yeah yeah yeah
<ogra> you start as a member, which means you do a contribution of any kind.... (artwork, docs, wikipages.... bugfixing, helping with a package) ... you need a wikipage about you to document this a bit....
<cat> 2 months and nothing
<herve> ogra, bureaucracy, not a french word for nothing ;-)
<ogra> herve, ubuntucracy ?
<herve> also
<robitaille> cat:  some people got their CDs already...some haven't received them yet (I'm in the later category...)
<ogra> cat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielRobitaille thats a good example *g*
* robitaille hugs ogra
<ogra> :)
<herve> hey, you speak french :-)
<cat> it is?
<ogra> cat, after this, you put a link to your wikipage on CommunityCouncilAgenda and appear in the meeting outlined there
<Amaranth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TravisWatkins is a bad example
<Burgundavia> ogra, what would not be a good example is that robitaille and I live in the same city and have never met
<ogra> the council wants to know your intention to help on ubuntu and will approve you as a member
<Amaranth> but they love me so i get in anyway
<Amaranth> :D
<cat> oh ok, let me star some where,
<cat> let me register first
<ogra> Amaranth, nope, they dont love you, they had no choice ;)
<Amaranth> ?
<robitaille> herve:  yes I speak french
<Amaranth> I wasn't even at the meeting. :D
<ogra> Amaranth, you made smeg !
<ogra> :)
<robitaille> Burgundavia:  one day we should meet for lunch or something...
<Amaranth> Actually I've missed every meeting since then too.
<cat> ubuntu should do some debconf also, (:
<ogra> cat, it does
<ogra> cat, after every release
<cat> where?
<ogra> last was in sydney
<Amaranth> random places
<ogra> the one before near barcelona
<cat> oh to much for the tickets,
<ogra> nex might be either of south america, canada or germany
* Burgundavia pimps for Canada
<cat> United states
<Burgundavia> never in the us
<cat> y?
<ogra> cat, if you did valuable work, you can get sponsoring
* Amaranth wonders how people can afford to go to these every 6 months
* Amaranth did valuable work! :)
<Burgundavia> sabdfl doesn't like it
<comadreja> question, why apt-cache policy show gcl version 2.6.5 and when I download the sources get 2.6.6 ?
<robitaille> I didn't know that US thing...
<ogra> Burgundavia, i think its the other way around... (but dont quote me on that)
<herve> comadreja, probably a desync because of a fail to build from source (ftbfs)
<comadreja> herve, definitely :) I'm fighting to build the sources like hell
<herve> cheer up then :-)
<Amaranth> gah, i forgot who has the buildLogs
<Burgundavia> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html
<ogra> Amaranth, or hwdb.ubuntu.com/buildlogs for the recent ones...
<Amaranth> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/g/gcl/2.6.6-1/
<Amaranth> these are recent enough
<Burgundavia> ogra, didn
<Burgundavia> that is a cool interface
<ogra> Burgundavia, yes, but i need to move it to a faster machine... its nearly unusable with big logfiles...
<Amaranth> too bad it's full of bogofilter
<ogra> Burgundavia, but i plan to extend it once i have some time left... to cover everything lamont covers now
<Amaranth> we need a build sheriff
<Amaranth> with a bat
<Amaranth> ;)
<Burgundavia> ogra, cool
<siretart> morning
<Burgundavia> morning
<Amaranth> why does it keep trying to build the same version if it knows it fails?
<ogra> Amaranth, becaus the archive contents could have changed between 2 builds...
<ogra> so once the missing part is there it gets built automatically
<Amaranth> sounds like a fix for sloppy uploading
<ogra> the thing with the buildds is, power and buildtime are cheap... human interaction costs money
<Amaranth> iirc one of the non-supported archs finally got their first kernel built
<ogra> so you dont want someone with a bat there ;)
<Amaranth> so buildtime isn't that cheap
<ogra> cheaper then loan and taxes for a human....
<Amaranth> this is another one of those 'source-based upload' problems
<\sh> i want to have my X back ,-)
<Amaranth> hehe
* Amaranth is sticking with -36
* \sh is stucked on the console...
<Amaranth> xkeyboard-config is sitting in NEW, i guess
<Amaranth> after that goes in X should work again
<\sh> yesterday I just removed my xlibs ,-)
<Treenaks> Amaranth: must be m68k, if it took this long to build a kernel
<Amaranth> how did you manage that?
<Treenaks> \sh: the dummy package? :)
<\sh> well it was broken, i tried to fix it..and then..ubuntu-* gone...X gone...and after that, no install worked for me...dep problems
<\sh> neither gnome nor kde can't be installed cause of the dep problems with X etc.
<Amaranth> wow, wtf did you do?
<\sh> apt-get remove broken_xlibs ,-)
<\sh> Y
<Amaranth> install xbase-clients 6.8.2-36
<\sh> *bang*
<Amaranth> err, it was xlibs?
* Amaranth looks at the -41 packages
<\sh> actually all depending packages were removed...3/4 of kde 3/4 of gnome
<Amaranth> installing ubuntu-desktop gets you what?
<\sh> problems
<\sh> gdm not installable
<Amaranth> trace it to the source
<\sh> gnome-system-monitor not installable .. libgksuui1.0-0 is the problem
<herve> my rule is: never force removal of ubuntu-base/desktop, always keep it installed
<\sh> My name is Arnold and I'll be back ,-)
<Amaranth> gah, synaptic is totally locked up with a blank window
<ogra> guys get amd64, its not broken here (thanks to the broken buildds) ;)
<\sh> hmm..how can I tell apt-get to install a special rev of a package?
<comadreja> \sh : with apt/preferences
<comadreja> \sh : you can pin packages
* \sh waves to ogra, ask him to send him hundreds of thousand of those coloured printed notes called EURO ,-)
<Amaranth> apt-get install libgkuiui/hoary :P
<Amaranth> that's odd
<ogra> \sh, hey amd64 are cheap :)
<Amaranth> it can't be libgksuui
<Amaranth> it has to be xbase-clients
<\sh> yeah this too
<\sh> xpdyinfo?
<\sh> xhost?
<Amaranth> which is not installable
<Amaranth> those are all NEW
<\sh> ogra: not with a ex-wife
<Amaranth> you want xbase-clients 6.8.2-36
<Amaranth> then you should be fine
<\sh> actually I can't even afford a running breezy...
<\sh> i need to tell apt-get now, to revert to 6.8.2-36 for all deps of X
<comadreja> \sh : man apt_preferences
<comadreja> \sh : there you'll find downgrade stuff
<cat> can someone shiped me an ubuntu cd, as soon as possible if you can i'm stuck with out a burner and don't really know anyone who has a burner,
<comadreja> \sh, but what's your problem, I upgraded yesterday... and only lost the keyboard mapping :)
<Amaranth> you want to mark the 6.8.2-36 version as 1001 priority
<Amaranth> Package: xbase-clients
<Amaranth> Pin: version 6.8.2-36
<Amaranth> Pin-Priority: 1001
<Amaranth> i think
<comadreja> Amaranth : that's right
<Amaranth> ok, slap that in /etc/apt/preferences and you should be good to go
<Amaranth> "He's a world-famous drug-addicted gangster with a secret. She's a virginal goth cab driver with someone else's memories. They fight crime!"
<Treenaks> Amaranth: that must be GOOD crack you're having
* Amaranth stole it from a .sig
<Treenaks> Amaranth: it sounds like polygen-output
<Amaranth> sadly, it sounds like a real tv-series pitch
<\sh> no...
<\sh> i need something to smoke...
<\sh> no...doesn't work
<Treenaks> \sh: crack?
<Amaranth> Doesn't work? Does it sit on the coach and watch TV? Is it on IRC all day? Does it want more money?
<\sh> depends on xlibs...but not installable
<Amaranth> err, couch
<Amaranth> so pin xlibs to 6.8.2-36
<\sh> i did
<Amaranth> and?
<Amaranth> follow the trail
<\sh> the trail is long...libxft1 xlibs-data etc.
<Amaranth> follow the trail or get no X until things get NEWed
<\sh> lol
<\sh> xlibs-data is refered by another package, but is not availabe...it's replaced by one of the following: libx11-6
<\sh> apt-cache show libx11-6 -> Replaces: xlibs-data (<< 6.8.2-34)
<\sh> apt-get install libx11-6
<\sh> is not available...but is being replaced by xlibs-data
<\sh> *rotfl
<\sh> that reminds me of my nightmare from last night
<\sh> god sat on one of the clouds in the sky...he's smiling and he's bored...so he throws xorg-packages to the people down on earth
<\sh> and he's waiting for someone...finally he found one...
<\sh> then I woke up, wet and sweating..not a funny dream...man
<Amaranth> yeah, the things xbase-clients needs aren't even close to getting out to you
<Amaranth> <daniels> Amaranth: sitting in ~daniels, more like it
<\sh> and I had the imagination, God was wearing a shirt...with "I'm the reincarnation of daniels...and I love you all" ;)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Treenaks> \sh: "Here, have some fresh xorg crack"
<\sh> pipe-get update
<herve> help me: what is the compile environment package name again?
<pef> hi
<comadreja> herve : do you mean pbuilder ?
<herve> no, build-essential
<herve> 10 minutes to recall it...
<comadreja> what has happened to libXrender.la ?
<Amaranth> dunno
<Amaranth> the render devel package not having it is NOTABUG
<comadreja> I'm trying to build gnome-terminal and get this
<comadreja> grep: /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<comadreja> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Amaranth> ask daniels where it went
<comadreja> ./bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<ogra> Amaranth, <seb128> daniels: you know about #12705 , right?
<ogra> <daniels> seb128: yeah.  feature, not a bug. :)
<ogra> <seb128> daniels: how do I fix the builds so?
<ogra> <seb128> daniels: ie gnome-control-center ftbfs on that
<ogra> <daniels> seb128: grep libXrender.la /usr/lib/*.la, rebuild every lib which references it
<ogra> looks like another little transition....
<comadreja> yes, I'm having trouble with gnome-terminal too
<comadreja> it doesn't build neither
<ogra> why do you build gnome-terminal ?
<comadreja> I'm working on but 1219 malone
<comadreja> s/but/bug
<ogra> that bug is in the wrong bugtracker, grmpf, its a main bug
<comadreja> wasn't malone suposed to replace bugzilla ? (don't blame me, not my fault)
<ogra> not yet
<ogra> main still uses bugzilla
<comadreja> is there any workaround for this libXrender thingy ?
<ogra> comadreja, please talk to seb128 about it, if he thinks this needs a fix, he'll welcome your patch, i'm sure :)
<ogra> (gnome-terminal that is)
<comadreja> sure, thanks
<comadreja> oh, and I belong to the ubuntu gnome team, so I thought I could get it
<ogra> sure, but it should be coordinated by the teamlead... which s seb128 currently afaik
* Amaranth curses at wx2.6
<Amaranth> it's yelling at itself
<Amaranth> saying stuff is deprecated
<\sh> re
* terrex is back (gone 00:56:06)
<bddebian> Good morning
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ivoks> hey
<siretart> bddebian: I added your key to the revu keyring
<siretart> hi folks
<siretart> can anyone confirm that kde headers are uninstallable in breezy atm? I get this in current pbuilder: http://paste.debian.net/1192
<bddebian> Hi siretart.  I saw that, thank you!
<bddebian> siretart: Give me a minute and I'll check
<bddebian> siretart: Was that just an apt-get kdelibs4-dev on breezy?
<siretart> bddebian: in fact it was a pbuilder try on kvirc, but a simple 'sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev' fails for me, too
<tvo> siretart: I can confirm that, got the exact same error with pbuilder
<Amaranth> it seems to be installable for me
<Amaranth> with apt-get
<siretart> damn
<jbailey> ogra: Around?
<Amaranth> I have the latest X, if it makes a difference.
<siretart> jbailey: is there a status update for java policy yet?
<bddebian> Hmm, I can get them too
<jbailey> siretart: No, although I'm just chatting about Java stuff with two new people in #ubuntu-java who want to help out.
<bddebian> Java?? ewwww
<siretart> jbailey: I don't have that much time for that, but I'll listen
<siretart> the debian maintainer also didn't respond to my patch yet :(
<siretart> ok, kdelibs4-dev is not installable because xorg is broken in breezy. thats the reason
<herve> re
<ogra> hmm, did i see kismet in my inbox ?
<bddebian> Heya herve
<SEBest> anyone has a clue about what does "wrt" means in this sentence?:
<SEBest> Your guess is as good as mine wrt to Samba 4's release date :-)
<ogra> with regard to
<SEBest> thanx ogra!
<herve> any xorg fix on the run,
<herve> (that was an attemp to type a question mark)
<ogra> try again
<ogra> :)
<herve> ,,,
<herve> :-)
<ogra> i borrow you some : ???
<ogra> herve, get an amd64, we dont have such probs
<herve> thanks, you're a pal
<herve> no, you have others!
<ogra> (since the buildds are borked)
<herve> hehe
<SEBest> use a mips :)
<ogra> SEBest, no linux driver for my 3D card on my mips...
<herve> currently i'd like a sgi turned into a fridge (genuine)
<ogra> :(
<ogra> SEBest, not even console mode...
<SEBest> ogra: mine doesn't even have a video card! :d
<ogra> i have a neato indigo2 that collects the dust since years....
<SEBest> anyway with it's 250Mhz, that's better!
<SEBest> ogra, i have a cobalt nasraq that serves my file on a daily basis
<siretart> comadreja: ping
<SEBest> and it even give me the date/time with it's neat lcd display
<siretart> comadreja: I uploaded kismet in your name
<slomo> is it possible that some xorg headers are currently broken?
<ogra> SEBest, cool
<herve> slomo, to say the least ;-)
<ogra> slomo, yes
<ogra> libxrender afaik
<herve> someone tried xorg -42?
<ogra> or was it randr ?
<ogra> hmm
<slomo> ok, wonderful ;) for me it's libxext-dev (/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xdbeproto.h and /usr/include/X11/extensions/Xdbe.h)
<siretart> slomo: yes, I tried to check a kde package (kvirc) but it ftbfs because of xorg headers breakage
<siretart> I assume it will be fixed soon
<slomo> siretart: http://yggdrasil.sytes.net/files/debdiff/  do you have some time to look at this debdiffs? they're all really simple
<siretart> slomo: excellent! will look at them in a minute
<jsgotangco> ogra: will the edubuntu daily build be useful enough to draft a documentation structure?
<ogra> jsgotangco, lets see if we get one thats actually useful... the first build seems broken
<jsgotangco> ogra: im worried about the time hehe...
<ogra> me too
<jsgotangco> having yelp for the initial release would make things a bit easier though
<siretart> gnarf
<siretart> ghc6 is uninstallabe because of libgmp3 being renamed to libgmp3c2 :/
<ogra> edubuntu is ubuntu with: edu desktop software, ltsp support, content filter, moodle and schooltool.... so yelp is there ;)
<herve> i want this: http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/
<jsgotangco> ogra: yeah but you know how some people in docteam hate yelp
<jsgotangco> :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, i already managed to write yelp helpfiles, whats o difficult there ?
<ogra> its just xml
<jsgotangco> ogra: long story hehee i really like yelp as it is
<ogra> oki... i dont know how much of the ubuntu docs will apply for edubuntu...
<Lathiat> so..
<Lathiat> to get libaa, libaa-dev in
<Lathiat> who  needs poking
<Lathiat> cus broken sdl is annoying me
* herve takes a deep breath
<jsgotangco> ogra: not much really, as everything would be written from scratch
<ogra> if someone prepares a package i'll upload it.. i'm just a bit short on time with my pbuilders, so i cant testbuild...
<ogra> jsgotangco, i think a lot of the desktop dc can go in right away
<ogra> s/dc/docs
<jsgotangco> oh alright then the specifics would be the ltsp/networking stuff then along with the app specific docs?
<ogra> jsgotangco, no idea yet... keep in mind we'll target teachers for administration....
<ogra> ltsp should work out of the box, with no additional user/admin interaction....
<siretart> slomo: you are whitelisted and get mails from katie, do you?
<jsgotangco> arrghh theres so much to think about and we dont have a cd yet :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, the first release must not be perfect....
<ogra> very good is enough ;)
<jsgotangco> but it should be usable should it? :P
<ogra> yep :)
<jsgotangco> im cool on that
<slomo> siretart: yes
<slomo> siretart: first one has arrived ;)
<siretart> slomo: ok. so please remove the debdiff from your webspace to avoid duplicate efford :)
<slomo> ok
<jsgotangco> im going to sleep well good night
<siretart> uploading gtkhtml
<siretart> slomo: thanks for your good work!
<pef> someone can have a look a my packages ? they are very nearly ok ;) http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=134 http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=130
<siretart> slomo: you may remove librep, too
<siretart> slomo: I cannot find a source package for dbus-mono in breezy? Do I am blind?
<slomo> siretart: yes you are ;P http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/dbus-mono
<pef> siretart: do you need help for packaging games ?
<siretart> pef: I'd rather need a 96h day ;)
<herve> not better
<siretart> slomo: dbus-mono is in main. please poke tseng for reviewing and uploading it, since this package is one of his babys anyway
<pef> siretart: very popular wish :)
<siretart> hi herve
<herve> hello
<slomo> siretart: ok, sorry... i'll check if a package is main in the future...
<siretart> slomo: no need to be sorry, if you are doing work in main, it is appreciated, too!
<siretart> slomo: the only difference is that you need an uploader for main, and they tend to be a lot more busy then the humble motu ;)
<slomo> siretart: sure... but when i forget checking if it's in main the same as last time will happen ;)
<herve> hey ivoks!
<ivoks> hey herve
<Mez> godamnit
<Mez> I just close over half of the critical bugs in malone for ubuntu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i'm hanging on bugzilla :)
<Mez> shouldnt MOTU stuff be in malone though
<siretart> ivoks: I just rechecked the wifi-radar <-> wpasupplicant situation
<siretart> ivoks: the version in breezy is in fact able to create pid files, as expected from wifi-radar
<siretart> ivoks: the only problem is the location of the configfile for wpasupplicant /etc/wpasupplicant.conf vs /etc/wpasupplicant/wpasupplicant.conf
<ivoks> siretart: ok
<ivoks> will you fix it or should I?
<ivoks> it isn't a problem...
<siretart> oh, wpasupplicant in breezy actually wants the config in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<siretart> again different from me :/
<siretart> ivoks: as you wish.
<ivoks> hm.. there is a bug in wifi-radar rules too
<ivoks> i'll fix it
<siretart> ok
<ivoks> siretart: wpa doesn't create .conf
<siretart> does anyone know what ircname Chris Halls has?
<ivoks> Mez: yes, i don't know why I'm helping main devs :)
<siretart> ivoks: yes. the user must create it. I found the location in /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant
<Mez> ivoks: lol I'm suprised those critical bugs were still there though
<Mez> even though they were fixed
<siretart> ivoks: this is on purpose. without config file, wpasupplicant isn't started, which is the state after having it installed
<ivoks> Mez: i'll work on malone from now one..
<ivoks> siretart: i see
<Mez> lol
<Mez> work on both :D
<ivoks> you think?
<ivoks> i don't know... too many foolish bugs :)
<siretart> deluxe it would be if the user could specify the location of wpasupplicant.conf in wifi-radar.conf
<siretart> but thats an upstream wishlist and in no way necessary for you to do, ivoks :)
<ivoks> notice upstream uses WHISHLIST, not WISHLIST :)
<comadreja> my xserver is fucked up again
<comadreja> now seriously
<ivoks> that was a bug in rules =< ubuntu3
<ivoks> fixed in 4
<ivoks> ok, i'm getting better in packaging
<ivoks> dpatch is awsome tool
<ivoks> ok, now, please review wifi-radar
<ivoks> this is final edition, i guess
<ivoks> malone needs new certificate
<herve> by the way, malone should be final version now
<ivoks> Mez: bugs on bugzilla are easier :)
<uniq> anyone up for reviewing kio-apt in revu? :)
<slomo> what's the easiest way in rules to get the current architecture?
<Mez> why are bugs on bugzilla easier?
<uniq> slomo: you can use uname?
<slomo> uniq: doesn't work when crosscompiling
<slomo> Unfrgiven: and on x86 we have i386, i486, i586 and i686 ;)
<slomo> ok found it... dpkg-architecture
* bddebian sets to build FreePascal AGAIN... :-(
<herve> bye
<bddebian> Damn, am I scaring everyone away again? :-)
<uniq> heh. not me.
<uniq> i'm preparing for party.
<bddebian> w00t
<uniq> more beer.
<uniq> :)
<JanC> bddebian : when will FPC be available ?  :)
<bddebian> Well it built yesterday but lintian was failing
<bddebian> Now, I am getting this:
<bddebian> dpkg-source: building fpc in fpc_2.0.0-1ubuntu1.dsc
<bddebian> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<uniq> try to clean the source before building again.
<uniq> or unpack the orig.tar.gz and patch with the diff.
<bddebian> Shit
<uniq> what?
<bddebian> I suck :-)
<uniq> well.. i'm off. beer and chicks. :)
<seth_k> bddebian: a lot of times that means mismatched timestamps on binary files
* ogra applauds slomo for breezy-changes presence :)
<ivoks> bddebian: every begining is hard :)
<slomo> ogra: thanks :) later comes a new librep package which compiles even on ppc ;)
<ogra> slomo, wow, great work :)
<siretart> abolutly. slomo really rocks!
<ogra> yay
<slomo> thanks all :) hmm, is anyone here who has access to an ia64 machine and has the time to check a package?
<ogra> slomo, that'd be lamont...
<bddebian> I wish.  Wanna send me one?
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> or probably jbailey
<ivoks> slomo: i have
<jbailey> ogra: Hmm?
<ivoks> doh, not anymore :(
<ogra> jbailey, ia64 ?
<jbailey> Yup.  Build test?
<slomo> yes
* bddebian should buy an ia64 and a G5 :-)
<ogra> slomo, meet the famous jbailey ;)
<slomo> i'll upload a new librep package to revu in a few minutes... can you check whether it works on ia64?
<jbailey> bddebian: If you can afford that, come to OLS instead.
<bddebian> jbailey: OLS isn't a cost issue, its a time issue with work.. :-(
<jbailey> sladen: Sure.  Where will you upload to?
<slomo> ogra: i already know him ;)
<ogra> slomo, joking :)
<sistpoty> hi all
<ogra> jbailey, http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/
<bddebian> Hello sistpoty
<siretart> slomo: I don't have acces to ia64
<siretart> huhu sistpoty
<jbailey> ogra: Thanks.
<jbailey> slomo: Just ping me when it's there.
<bddebian> OK, I have FreePascal.  Throw it on REVU?
<jbailey> I'm wrestling with my laptop and firmware loading atm.
<bddebian> :-)
<siretart> bddebian: how big were your changes?
<bddebian> siretart: None actually other than moving two directories
<siretart> is anyone using module-assistant on breezy here?
<siretart> sistpoty: do you use it perhaps?
<siretart> bddebian: please don't upload to revu then. please create a debdiff and tell us where to pick it up
<sistpoty> erm... no, had used it once or twice on unstable
<siretart> bddebian: thats much easier for us to review
<bddebian> HOw do I create a debdiff?
<siretart> bddebian: debdiff <origpackage>.dsc <yourpackage>.dsc
<sistpoty> gna.. I'm sitting here without x and can't get it installed again :(
<bddebian> siretart: There was no Debian package for <origpackage>.dsc???
<ivoks> bddebian: and - use dpatch allways :)
<siretart> sistpoty: did you build your kernel with kernel-package? do you think you could try my merged module-assistant package?
<bddebian> And no patches
<sistpoty> siretart yes i did and yes i could... where can i find it?
<siretart> I did some very intrusive merging, and I want at least one person to have it tested
<siretart> just a moment
<slomo> jbailey: is the stack on ia64 upwards growing?
<jbailey> sladen: No, it grows down.
<jbailey> (Acc. to stackinfo.h)
<siretart> sistpoty: http://siretart.tauware.de/ubuntu-packages/module-assistant/
<siretart> sistpoty: btw, I reviewed your kvirc package, looks fine, but as xorg is currently broken, it wont build. Will upload it as soon xorg is working again
<slomo> jbailey: ok... where's this file? ;)
<siretart> bddebian: ah, so you packaged NEW stuff?
<bddebian> siretart: It was from UniverseCandidates but the guy already had a debian dir with all the rules etc
<siretart> bddebian: then upload it to revu, that what its for. I thought you made only small changes to an existing package already in the archive
<siretart> ah, I see. ok, then its certainly perfect for revu
<jbailey> slomo: In the glibc sources. =)
<sistpoty> siretart: thanks :) i hope that xorg will be fixed really soon :)
<siretart> sistpoty: I heard xorg was already fixed, and is currently being autobuilt
<sistpoty> :)
<sistpoty> gogogo, autobuilder ;)
<ivoks> yay!!! it's back!!! animal returned!
<ivoks> sorry for noise, but this is great news...
<siretart> ah, xorg -42 already hit my mirror.
<Amaranth> NO
<ivoks> yes :)
<siretart> sistpoty: what xorg revision do you use?
<Amaranth> STOP
<Amaranth> STAY AT -36!
<ivoks> Amaranth: bad xorg? :)
<ivoks> why? :)
<ivoks> we live on edge :)
<siretart> Amaranth: -42 is broken, too?
<Amaranth> xbase-clients it fucked for at least another week
<Amaranth> err, is
<sistpoty> siretart: currently none. me stupid wanted to reinstall it, because xkb was broken
<Amaranth> daniels said if he worked non-stop over the weekend and had no problems at all he might be able to get it done tuesday
<Amaranth> neither one of those are going to happen so we'll be waiting awhile
<ivoks> lol
<siretart> fuck
<Amaranth> http://i-understand.com/xbase-clients_6.8.2-36_i386.deb
<Amaranth> *cough*
<siretart> hm. perhaps it would be wise to apt-pin on -36
<Amaranth> yes
<ivoks> eh, too late :)
<siretart> hmrpf
<sistpoty> you name it...
<ivoks> let's try it :)
<sistpoty> hmpf... no luck with the old xbase-clients :(... well at least I'll learn how to use bitchx ;)
<sistpoty> who needs windows anyways *g*
<ogra> sistpoty, microsoft...
<sistpoty> hrhr
<siretart> hm. after "sudo mkdir -p /etc/X11/xkb/types" xlibs -42 could be configured correctly
<jamessan|work> sistpoty: don't bother. use irssi
<siretart> yay, irssi rocks
<ivoks> well
<ivoks> works for me
<sistpoty> siretart: do i need to be root to use module-assistant?
<siretart> but I'm using it only in a chroot anyway.
<ivoks> sistpoty: yes
<siretart> sistpoty: fakeroot should be sufficient
<ivoks> khm...?
<siretart> it depends on the module, I think
<ivoks> fakeroot for module install?
<sistpoty> hm... if I want to do module-assistant update it tries to create "/modass" (and has no rights for it)
<ivoks> only root can install modules
<sistpoty> shouldn't this be in /usr/src?
<siretart> hrmpf. yes, it better should be there..
<sistpoty> siretart: mom. i'm still checking.
<sistpoty> hm... it did create something somewhere (now with sudo) but I have no clue, where
<sistpoty> ah... /var/cache/modass ... maybe this should belong to group src
<ivoks> hm, no...
<ivoks> rather that package need fixing
<siretart> gnarf, got the mistake
<sistpoty> ivoks: this are only the ".avail_version" files... not the module-sources
<siretart> sistpoty: please redownload the source
<slomo> jbailey: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=137
<slomo> can someone on amd64 also test this?
<jbailey> slomo: Just updating my chroot,just a sec.
<siretart> slomo: err, your change is for ia64, no amd64
<siretart> slomo: ia64 is not an release arch for breezy anyway..
<slomo> siretart: yes but i want to know whether the package also works on amd64 or if it fails with the same error as ppc/ia64 ;)
<siretart> building..
<siretart> slomo: package building fine in my amd64 pbuilder
<slomo> siretart: ok, fine :) when it also works on ia64 it works on every architecture we support ;)
<siretart> slomo: ia64 is not an release arch for breezy, but ppc is
<jbailey> siretart: Oh?  I thought ia64 might be close enough.
<siretart> jbailey: I havn't heard anything about ia64 support for breezy on the mailling list
<siretart> jbailey: perhaps I overlooked something, though.
<sistpoty> siretart: module-assistant still builds /var/cache/modass on module-assistant update, and this belongs to root:root
<siretart> sistpoty: what I did: I took the autoatic merged source package from here http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/module-assistant/ and wiggeled the _dropped patch into it
<siretart> this is dangerous anyway, I know
<sistpoty> siretart: well i'
<siretart> perhaps I should start over from plain debian package and adapt it to ubuntu environment
<sistpoty> + ll try to build nvidia-module with it...
<sistpoty> siretart: maybe
<bddebian> Oh man, I have to rebuild again with -S -sa -rfakeroot?
<bddebian> siretart: Do I need to build with -S -sa -rfakeroot to dump up to REVU?
* bddebian has sooo much to learn :-(
<sistpoty> siretart: well building nvidia-module + installing it worked (with sudo)
<siretart> bddebian: yes please
<bddebian> Shix
<siretart> sistpoty: hm. then to package could be fine anyway.. hmm
<bddebian> siretart: Thanks. I usually use -us -tc.  Should I drop those?
<siretart> what is -tc?
<slomo> clean sourcetree when finished
<sistpoty> siretart: apart from the fact that you need root-rights for all tasks (imo) it seems to do the work
<bddebian> clean source tree.. Yeah, what slomo said
<siretart> ah.
<siretart> bddebian: then it doesn't matter
<bddebian> Am I getting annoying already? :-)
<azeem> w 22
<azeem> eh, sorry
<bddebian> Heya azeem
<siretart> slomo: I tried to build faad2 from revu, but pbuilder failed: http://paste.debian.net/1195
<slomo> siretart: i thought -us has to be dropped? with -us the sources aren't signed anymore (just the .changes)
<siretart> slomo: for revu the changes has to be signed
<slomo> siretart: ok i'll look into this...
<siretart> slomo: no need to, I think I just fixed it
<siretart> slomo: there where some pure virtual functions declared using = NULL; shoud be = 0;
<slomo> siretart: yes, saw that too... will you fix it or shall i?
<siretart> I'm on it
<bddebian> Is this correct:  dput -P revu *_source.changes
<siretart> bddebian: yes, that is supposed to work
<bddebian> Supposed to work?? :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, why don't I have a .asc file this time around?
<siretart> wah, this cdbs simplepatchsys cost me some nerve..
<siretart> bddebian: look at the changes file
<slomo> siretart: why? just copy a diff with -p0 into debian/patches ;)
<Lathiat> siretart: hrm?
<siretart> well, I created the patch, and now I finally got it applied
<siretart> but pbuilder still ftbfs :/
<slomo> at the same file the same error?
<siretart> gnarf. I accidentally reversed the patch.. stupid me
<bddebian> siretart: The changes file was fine.  See here:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/600
<slomo> bddebian: drop -us and the .dsc file will get signed too
<bddebian> waaahaha
<bddebian> Thanks slomo
<siretart> I usually build with both -us -uc
<siretart> only when uploading, I use debsign on the .changes file
<bddebian> siretart: So what do you suggest?
<siretart> because I rather think that signing packages should rather be part of the uploading process and not of the building process
<siretart> but ymmv
<siretart> I suggest using debuild and having a ~/.devscripts config file telling debuild to use options -us -uc
<siretart> and just before uploading, using debsign on the changes file
<siretart> but there are other people suggesting otherwise, so ymmv
<bddebian> But doesn't that say that the changes file is OK?
<bddebian> It's complaining about the sources.changes file
<slomo> jbailey: ping?
<jbailey> slomo: ?gnip
<siretart> bddebian: well, debsign will attach your signature to the changes file, so it should be ok afterwards
<bddebian> siretart: debsign the xxx_source.changes file?
<bddebian> Sorry for all the questions
<siretart> jepp
<bddebian> Ahh
<slomo> jbailey: just wanted to tell you, that the configure of librep seems to be misleading ;) it says -1 for downwards, 1 for upwards growing stack... but at least on ppc it's the other way around... just if this seems weird to you ;)
<jbailey> I haven't been watching the log. It's just building.
<jbailey> Took me a bit to update the chrootl
<siretart> another patch for faad2 :/ - next pbuilder try
<jbailey> slomo: Builds fine. How to test?
<slomo> jbailey: when it builds fine the problem is solved ;)
<jbailey> Cool. =)
<slomo> thanks for testing :)
<slomo> and you helped me with debugging smlnj a few days ago... i haven't found the problem yet and i think i let the package build with gcc 3.4 for the meantime
<bddebian> Shit, I forgot to run lintian again and there are CVS dirs.. :-(
<siretart> slomo: ok, faad2 builds now. shall I upload it for you?
<slomo> siretart: yes... please :) btw, can you have a final look at the librep upload? works now on every architecture...
<siretart> slomo: done :)
<siretart> slomo: are you already an ubuntu member?
<sistpoty> wooohooo... I've been doing very, very stupid and nasty things and have kde back up and running *fg*
<siretart> :)
<bddebian> :-)
<sistpoty> big thanks to debian/unstable ;)
<Lathiat> oh dear
<Lathiat> that sounds bad
* Lathiat covers his eyes
<sistpoty> hrhr
<sistpoty> was really nasty and bad :)
<Lathiat> yeh and you think im joking about covering my eyes? :P
<sistpoty> *g*
<Lathiat> we
<siretart> whheha
<sistpoty> i hope nobody logs this *g*
<siretart> sistpoty: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/a/amule/2.0.3-1ubuntu1/ amule fixed :)
<dholbach> hi
<sistpoty> siretart: cool :)
<siretart> huhu daniel
<dholbach> what do you think about a review day on 28 july? that's a thursday
<\sh> *grmpf
<dholbach> it will be a day, when i'm back again and that's enough time to get people to use REVU and get them all online
<siretart> hi \sh!
<dholbach> \sh: was that "*grmpf*" related to what i said?
<\sh> dholbach: it's the *grmpf* related to agains x nightmare
<dholbach> i see
<SEBest> hi lathiat
<dholbach> what's wrong this time?
<\sh> dholbach: no X at all
<siretart> dholbach: xbase-clients and/or xlibs are utterly broken atm
<\sh> now I'm reverting to hoary version
<comadreja> \sh: you don't have to do that
<comadreja> Amaranth helped me to fix it
<dholbach> you have to use the old xlibs (if you run into keyboard configuration problems)
<comadreja> I can guide you
<\sh> dholbach: I did everything from bugzilla entries...didn't help
<dholbach> hrm
<\sh> x-window-system-core is held up for -42
<\sh> cause of libglu1-xorg
<comadreja> did you reinstall xbase-clients -36 ?
<sistpoty> hehe, next one with x problems *g*
<\sh> yep
<dholbach> i don't even have those new binary packages
<dholbach> (amd64 buildd breakage)
<comadreja> have you pin it ?
<\sh> sistpoty: ah I don't have problems with X
<\sh> comadreja: I pin it down to hoary default ,-)
<comadreja> :)
<sistpoty> \sh ok
<dholbach> ok... any opinions on review day?
<\sh> funny thing is, i have kubuntu cds now, where I can boot/not boot/boot/not boot
<\sh> dholbach: 28th?
<slomo> siretart: no
<dholbach> \sh: yep
<comadreja> dholbach : what's review day ?
<ogra> comadreja, guess
<dholbach> comadreja: we're going to review all the packages that are on REVU (hopefully the guys on MOTUNewPackages and MOTUToReview will migrate there soon) and get those apckages in, if they're fine
<siretart> slomo: you definitly should. Set yourself on the ComunityCouncil Agenda! Next Tuesday is meeting, I heard
<\sh> ok for me... 20th motu meeting, 22nd NUN meeting, 28th review day
<comadreja> yep, my guess :D
<comadreja> thanks
<\sh> every wednesday bug squash day
<siretart> \sh: NUN?
<\sh> NewUserNetwork
<siretart> ah
<bddebian> \sh You are in NuN?  Cool
<\sh> comadreja: ok...guide me, friend, to get X working *cry*
<\sh> bddebian: I invented the name surprisingly
<dholbach> ok... no objections, i'll write the announce mail
<comadreja> \sh : sure
<slomo> siretart: ok, done...
<bddebian> \sh: Oh, cool
<comadreja> \sh : are you subscribed to debian-devel ?
<\sh> comadreja: yep
<bddebian> IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/home/bdefreese/devel/fpc20/fpc_2.0.0-1ubuntu1_source.upload'
<bddebian> Do I have to use sudo for dput?
<comadreja> there is a message with links to -36 packages
<\sh> no...ftp
<dholbach> bddebian: no
<comadreja> do you have them ?
<\sh> w8..lemme fire up mutt-ng
<bddebian> Then wtf is that error?
<\sh> comadreja: topic?
<bddebian> Hello dholbach
<\sh> subject i mean?
<dholbach> hi bddebian
<bddebian> tritium!!
<tritium> bddebian, what's up man?
<dholbach> tritium: hey michael! how are you?
<bddebian> Trying to get my stupid ass to upload freepascal.  You?
<tritium> dholbach!  How are you?  I just submitted my dissertation!!!
<comadreja> Subject: Re: X libraries mess in breezy...
<dholbach> tritium: ROCK'N'ROLL! WOOHOO! how does it feel?
<dholbach> tritium: i'm still busy with my thesis, have to hand it in august, 18th and still lots to do, but i'm still fine, thanks :)
<tritium> damn good ;)  But I still have slides to prepare for my defense in one wek.  How's your coming along?
<bddebian> tritium: Congrats!
<tritium> bddebian, thanks :)
<dholbach> tritium: super... i still have around 40 pages to write and quite some hacking to do, but after some night sessions it'll all be fine
<sistpoty> bbdebian: correct dput-config (to siretart.tauware, login anonymous?)
<tritium> dholbach, best of luck with that.  I know you can do a rockin' job.
<dholbach> tritium: merci beaucoup :)
<tritium> :)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Do you mean for fqdn?
<sistpoty> yes (should be tauware.de)
<bddebian> That's what it is
<sistpoty> i assume it also is the default entry... hm...
<bddebian> Well I set is as the default_host_main.  Is there something else I have to change in [DEFUALT]  ?
<sistpoty> what did you set as default_host_main (should be the section in which tauware.de is located, not tauware.de itself)
<bddebian> Aye, default_host_main = revu
<sistpoty> apart from that, you need method=ftp and in revu-section login=anonymous
<bddebian> Though in dput, I did dput -P revu *_source.changes anyway
<sistpoty> than it *should* be working
<bddebian> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/604
<sistpoty> you need write-rights in your local directory, dput tries to create an .upload file there
<bddebian> Do I need to re-upload?
<bddebian> tritium: Should python-pyrtf go on REVU or no?
<tritium> bddebian, yes, why not?
<sistpoty> bbdebian: seems like fpc is already in revu... http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=138, so you don't need to reupload
<bddebian> sistpoty: Oh cool thanks
<sistpoty> np ;)
<opi> hi there MOTUbuntus ;)
<opi> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> hi opi
<bddebian> Hello opi
<dholbach> sent it out
<opi> hi bddebian
<bddebian> So if I re-packaged new upstream version to python-pyrtf that tritium did, do I just send the debdiff to REVU?
<dholbach> no... re-upload it please
<bddebian> OK
<sistpoty> yes, REVU can handle only "complete" uploads
<bddebian> I thought that is what siretart told me earlier.. Hmm.
<siretart> please always upload with -S -sa for full source uploads
<bddebian> WTF secret key not available?  It just worked with fpc?
<sistpoty> siretart: btw. can you update revu2 on tauware?
<dholbach> revu2?
<sistpoty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVUDevelopment
<dholbach> you guys are awesome! :)
<sistpoty> thanks :)
<sistpoty> but currently revu2 is nothing but a few drawings and ideas *g*
<bddebian> Anyone know why I am getting the "secret key not available" all of the sudden?
<dholbach> you could strace it
<sistpoty> bbdebian: are u trying to build the package with the same user you did when building fpc?
<bddebian> sistpoty: Yes
<slomo> bddebian: maybe you have entered a wrong email address in the latest changelog entry?
<bddebian> Looks right:
<bddebian> gpg: skipped "Barry D. deFreese <bddebian@comcast.net>": secret key not available
<bddebian> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<slomo> hm
<siretart> sistpoty: err, you mean on my notebook?
<sistpoty> nope... on tauware
<\sh> what was the workaround for "fatal error: can't find fixed font" in xorg?
<siretart> sistpoty: ok, done
<sistpoty> thx :)
<siretart> sistpoty: btw, you could also create an revu2 checkout in your public_html on tauware
<sistpoty> good idea...
<bddebian> I'm such a dork, thanks slomo :-)
<bddebian> No D. ...
<sistpoty> btw.: if anyone has feature requests for revu2, now would be the right time ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: I want a button I push that just does everything for me.. ;-P
<dholbach> bddebian: correct the package and auto-advocate it for you? :)
<sistpoty> bbdebian: well that depends on libjustdoit, which afaik is broken
<bddebian> dholbach: Sure :-)
<dholbach> sistpoty: hahahaha :)
<bddebian> dholbach: Hey, what do you mean correct the package?? :-)
<bddebian> sistpoty: :-)
<dholbach> bddebian: nothing... nothing... :)
<opi> OK, I'm going to get my ansfer here, since dholbach told me, that he has to wash his hair (old female ,,go away'' line;-) ;D
<dholbach> HAHAHAHA
<dholbach> opi: you're SOO funny! :)
<opi> naa
<opi> I rather build my metapackage ;)
<opi> OK, first, I know the basics
<opi> but it seems that I've broken my changelog
<opi> it's safe to drop it (initial release) and create new one with dch?
<dholbach> yeah, sure, go ahead, try it
<opi> dch: cannot find debian/changelog anywhere!
<opi> Are you in the source code tree?
<opi> it seems it should be created first
<bddebian> OK, python-pyrtf_0.45-0ubuntu1 uploaded too
<dholbach> opi:  touch debian/changelog
<opi> dholbach: I did that
<opi> emil@aru:~/src/meta-ubuntuart_1ubuntu $ touch debian/changelog
<opi> emil@aru:~/src/meta-ubuntuart_1ubuntu $ dch -i Inital Release -Dhoary
<opi> found eof where expected first heading at /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian line 136.
<opi> I've got same error with my handmade changelog
<opi> I'm not using any Win32 linefeed (\n\r)
<opi> any hints?
<bddebian> dholbach: I was looking at UniverseUnmetDeps yesterday and zorp is unfixible without an update from upstream.  Should the wiki be updated?  Bugs are already tagged in Debian against it
<dholbach> bddebian: if we can get it from debian, we should consider that
* sistpoty will be back in 5 mins
<bddebian> dholbach: Theirs FTBFSs too
<dholbach> opi: what about your old entry?
<dholbach> bddebian: and upstream fixed the error?
<opi> rm'ed
<dholbach> opi: get it from one of your example packages and edit it the way you need it :)
<opi> dholbach: I did that before ;)
<bddebian> dholbach: It's basically a version mismatch thing.  Both Debian and Ubuntu updated libzorpll to 3.0.6 I think and zorp 2.xx won't build against that, or install
<opi> dholbach: I ripped jriddler's stuff :P
<dholbach> opi: do it again and upload it somewhere so we can have a look
<opi> dholbach: I'll try again
<opi> OK
<dholbach> bddebian: *GRMPF* has upstream fixed that in cvs or a newer release?
<bddebian> dholbach: I'm not saying we should package the new version, just wondered if the wiki should reflect that it can't be fixed until the Debian maintainer updates it
<opi> what was the UbuntuX rule? 1 if it's in Debian, none if it's our own?
<bddebian> dholbach: "New" release.  4/26/2005
<opi> my-package-version-ubuntuX
<siretart> opi: if its not in debian, its 0ubuntu1
<opi> siretart: OK, thanks
<dholbach> bddebian: if we can't fix it otherwise, we should consider a new package version
<tseng> ogra: ?
<ogra> tseng, ?
<bddebian> dholbach: You mean update outside of Debian?
<tseng> ogra: something about "jp, tseng"
<dholbach> bddebian: but not if it takes tooooo much time, the first zorp entry in popcon.ubuntu.com is on rank 8665 :)
<opi> changelog entry has: packagename (version:version) distribution; urgency=value
<ogra> tseng, he wanted to know who knows which dbus version is needed for muine from CVS
<dholbach> bddebian: we could add a comment on their bug, that new upstream fixes it and sync from them
<opi> if it's my first build, can I go with meta-ubuntuart (0:1)
<opi> +?
<ogra> tseng, so you were my bes guess
<ogra> best even
<dholbach> opi: why ":"?
<opi> dholbach: following Jonathan here
<opi> meta-kde (5:42) unstable; urgency=medium
<opi> 42 is the build
<tseng> ogra: i see.
<opi> I have no idea about the 5
<dholbach> opi: i think thats an epoch to supercede other package versions
<dholbach> you won't need that
<tseng> ogra: the dbus-mono api is the same one exposed from 0.2X
<tseng> ogra: it doesnt mak e a difference
<opi> dholbach: so (1) would do the trick?
<ogra> ah
<dholbach> opi: yep
<dholbach> okay, i'm out to get a beer and some crisps
<sistpoty> have fun ;)
<opi> dholbach: I think I'll follow your steps :D
<dholbach> hehe :)
<opi> man, VIm has a syntax highlighting for Debian's changelogs
<tseng> eh
<tseng> its a pretty standard format
<tseng> gnome changelogs are the same
<opi> what next? A irony highlight for people to dumb to get one? ;)
<tseng> uh
<opi> tseng: yes, I know about it, but it comes in handy
<tseng> sure.
<bddebian> dholbach: Got any other suggestions then? :-)
<opi> tseng: sorry if this joke didn't fit you. Sometimes I swing into clown mood.
<tseng> i take things pretty seriously sometimes
<tseng> dont worry about it
<bddebian> tseng: Someone said last night that you are from the Philly area, is that true?
<tseng> yes
<bddebian> Sweet.  I live in Schwenksville.  Work down here by the airport.
<tseng> the philly airport?
<bddebian> Aye
<siretart> Gazer: I added you to the revu keyring, you may proceed with uploading now
<tseng> i was there yesterday
<bddebian> Fun place isn't it! ;-)
<tseng> hardly
<tseng> i drove in, dropped of roomate and hightailed it out of there
<bddebian> Gotta be one of the worse run airports I have ever seen
<tseng> i fly out of BWI
<opi> bddebian: come, visit Poland. You will change your mind eventualy. ;)
<siretart> Gazer: ?
<bddebian> opi: :-)
<bddebian> JanC: fpc is up :-)
<bddebian> So what does the little lightbulb next to the hammer on REVU mean?
<tseng> NEW
<tseng> or New rather
<tseng> no comments yet maybe
<bddebian> Well fpc has no comments either but it has no light-bulb
<sistpoty> it means not in the ubuntu-archive
<bddebian> Ahhh
<bddebian> Hmm, fpc shouldn't have been either
<bddebian> Bah, wtf do I know
<sistpoty> bddebian: oops, got it wrong again... means that the package is not in debian-archive (imo tauware runs debian)
<bddebian> Ahh
<siretart> sistpoty: no, I check against more or less current lists from breezy
* tseng > home
<siretart> bye tseng
<sistpoty> bye tseng
<bddebian> Later tseng
<siretart> .oO( no bad jokes about tseng beeing bigger than a home? )
<siretart> *g*
<bddebian> heh
<tseng> its a redirect
<sistpoty> hehe
<tseng> overloaded symbols for the win
<siretart> lol
<opi> Beer. Check. Chips. Check. Package build. Failed. Well, you can't have everything
<bddebian> hehe
<sistpoty> keep on drinking ... errr trying ;)
<bddebian> Well I got to built (I think), so someone give me another :-)
<bddebian> Or better yet a beer. ;-)
<bddebian> You need some type of prioritization on MOTUTodo
<siretart> bddebian: s/you/we/
<siretart> ;)
<bddebian> siretart: I am not MOTU yet, so I didn't want to say "we" :-)
<bddebian> Or may never be who knows. :-)
<opi> anyone can look at this: http://bronikowski.art.pl/~emil/meta-ubuntuart.tgz
<opi> +?
<siretart> bddebian: that doesn't matter, we're all working together, so "we" :)
<bddebian> OK, fair enough.
<bddebian> opi: Hmm, can't open it in Windows ;-)
<opi> bddebian: try AmigaOS :>
<opi> that's this meta-pacakge I'm trying to build
<opi> I'm still getting: your changelog sucks at line 5 error
<bddebian> Doh
<bddebian> opi: What is line 5?
<opi> IIRC it's lasts line
<opi> maybe it needs spare line
<ogra> opi, we already have a ubuntu-artwork metapackage
<ogra> opi, lets just adjust the contents there
<opi> ogra: D'oh, I'll renema it then
<opi> ogra: I'll reneme it
<ogra> (assuming you want to use it for the artwork team works)
<bddebian> re-enema?
<bddebian> ;-P
<opi> ogra: yes
<ogra> opi, so lets use the existing metapackage then ;)
<opi> ogra: the idea is to provide a software selected by Ubuntu-Artwork team within one package
* ogra sends the announcement he forgot to ubuntu-art
<opi> ogra: plus, it will be filled with templates and docs later (I think;-)
<ogra> opi, yes...
* opi will read ogra's announcment, that he forgot to send
<bddebian> Seriously though, it would be nice to work on MOTUTodo on what folks thought were the highest priorities
<opi> ogra: that's the same thing? :D
<opi> ogra: in other words, I can drop it and drink beer? ;)
<bddebian> heh
<opi> ogra: I thought that ubuntu-artwork is wallpaper related
<opi> ogra: not software related
<ogra> opi, oh, so you mean a software selection metapackage that depends on gimp and blender ?
<ogra> etc...
<opi> ogra: Oi
<bddebian> Well I suppose I better head home before my wife disowns me.  Catch you all later
<opi> ogra: that's the plan
<ogra> opi, hmm...
<opi> ogra: plus some documentation on Ubuntu-artwork team rules
<opi> (when one will be set;-)
<ogra> opi, you should discuss that with Kamion and mdz first, there is controversal thinking about metapackages ...
<opi> ogra: it was just an excuse for me, to learn about metapackages :-)
<opi> ogra: it's an effect of brainstorming on the mailing list
<ogra> opi, try it, build it, but speak to mdz about it if he's back from HEL
<opi> ogra: it can be even unofficial one :-)
<ogra> opi, i saw the discussion :)
<opi> ogra: OK, I'll do that
<opi> ogra: so, you see that I'm drunk again today :D
* opi is ashamed
<ogra> heh
<opi> anyway, there's always a learning experience in this
<opi> btw: is Badger still badly broken?
<opi> I still compile agains Hoary
<opi> (no, I can't have chroot, no room for that;-)
<sistpoty> opi: i fixed the changelog: http://studhome.rrze.uni-erlangen.de:/~sisptoty/meta-unbuntu-art.tar.gz
<ogra> breezys X is currently broken on all arches but amd64
<opi> sistpoty: could you share with me what you did? :-)
<opi> ogra: so I'll pass :-P
<sistpoty> opi: I just added two spaces and adjusted the time format so that it has seconds
<opi> sistpoty: oh. Stupid must I be, then says Master Yoda.
<opi> sistpoty: I'm geting 404 on your URL
<sistpoty> args... type: http://studhome.rrze.uni-erlangen.de/~sistpoty/meta-unbuntu-art.tar.gz
<opi> got it
<opi> I'll diff it, thanks
<sistpoty> np
<sistpoty> opi: maybe you should adjust the copyright and the rules file (at least these two... have only glanced at it)
<opi> sistpoty: will do, I ripped JRiddler metapackage as dholbach suggested
<opi> sistpoty: needs finetune
<siretart> gnarf
<siretart> ghc6 is b0rken in breezy
<sistpoty> siretart: what do you need ghc6 for?
<siretart> sistpoty: for these packages:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGhc6Transition
<opi> re \sh
<\sh> ok..no breezy update until xorg is running again ;)
<opi> \sh: heh, I should dist-upgrade few days ago then :-)
<sistpoty> siretart: will ghc6 build with ghc5?
<siretart> sistpoty: according to the debian changelog, this was disabled because upstream does not support that anymore
<siretart> preety weird situation
<sistpoty> I'll take a look... at least then i'll do something for my "benoteter schein": coping with haskell ;)
<siretart> ok, I filed https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12732
<siretart> sistpoty: the sanest way would be to create some sort of ghc6-bootstrap package, which does not depend on ghc6. But I have now idea of haskell, nor of ghc :(
<siretart> but for today, I'm off to bed
<GazerWork> Hi!, I made an upload to REVU but I see that orig.tar.gz was not upload :/ , how can I fix that ?
<siretart> GazerWork: make your sourcpackage with options "-S -sa"
<siretart> for dpkg-buildpackage/debuil, that is
<GazerWork> siretart, I see, and next run dput *_source.changes ?
<sistpoty> gn8 siretart
<siretart> GazerWork: jepp
<siretart> gn8 folks,
<GazerWork> siretart, thx
<opi> OK guys, thanks for all help
<opi> I'm going to catch some Zzz
<slomo> and me too ;) gn8
<\sh> well..I will w8 until my breezy is upgraded *lol*
<dholbach> night opiZzzZzz, siretart, slomo
<comadreja> sorry \sh :(
<\sh> comadreja: no problem :) I will try it again :)
<\sh> it's only my second time today :)
<comadreja> hehehe
<\sh> this is what I love :)
<tritium> dholbach, good night.  I'm taking off as well...
<tritium> See you all later.
<dholbach> bye tritium and good luck with that presentation
<dholbach> you'll be fine!
<tritium> dholbach, good luck with your dissertation.  You'll do great!
<dholbach> it's not exactly a dissertation, but thanks :)
* dholbach hugs tritium 
* tritium hugs dholbach as well
<tritium> bye...
<sistpoty> I'm off for a while (trying to build a ghc6-debootstrap-package on my debian/unstable)... cya
<dholbach> bye sistpoty and good luck with that
* ivoks is so happy
<dholbach> how comes?
<ivoks> after 40 years...
<ivoks> she's back!
<dholbach> who?
<ivoks> http://www.dalmacija.net/komiza/smedvjedica.htm
<dholbach> monk seals :)
<ivoks> adriatic monk seal
<ivoks> everybody tought she's gone :(
<dholbach> they surely were on a vacation or something
<ivoks> vacation?
<dholbach> on a holiday... i was talking crap, don't mind me :)
<ivoks> ?
<jbailey> I just can't imagine seals wandering around singing "pie jesu domine.  dona eis requiem" and hitting themselves in the head with the tablets.
<ivoks> this isn't north pole's seal :)
<ivoks> ah, long story...
<ivoks> omg, mtv sucks..
<tseng> no kidding
<dholbach> jbailey: they do... and they just recite the current phrases of our pope, stuff like: "harry potter is bad for you" - in latin, of course
<ivoks> all the time lonley - akon :)
<jbailey> dholbach: Er... I had actually been refering to the Monty Python skit... =)
<dholbach> jbailey: i was referring to something else ;-)
<\sh> ok...breezy packages are on my system...configuring now...
<\sh> and then I'm going to bed to have a surprise for the breakfast
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-21
* Gazer is back (gone 40:30:06)
<Burgundavia> Gazer, please turn off your away notices
<Gazer> Burgundavia, ups, sorry :)
<Burgundavia> np
<pef> good night !
<Gazer> Burgundavia, done : )
<\sh> ok..going to bed..night gentlemen
<dholbach> bye \sh_away
<dholbach> bye, i'm off
<Amaranth> did someone say my name?
<seth_k> 14:26, comadreja did
<seth_k> er, that is, 5 hours and 27 minutes ago
<seth_k> but about you, not to you, Amaranth.
<Amaranth> ok
<comadreja> :)
<comadreja> yes, \sh was having X problems
<comadreja> I told him you helped me
<comadreja> I tried to help him myself, but he had some issues with fixed fonts that I didn't know how to fix
* Amaranth is not an X guru
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<comadreja> hey all, still awake ?
<schweeb> hiya aj
<tseng> hi aj, schweeb
* schweeb sets tseng on fire
<comadreja> I thought I was the oly one awake :D
<schweeb> :p
<ajmitch> nah
<tseng> anyone else have a totally effed metacity?
<ajmitch> some of us are awake
<schweeb> comadreja: it's 9:45 PM EST
<tseng> among the other X lameness
<schweeb> of course I'm awake
<tseng> friday++
<comadreja> schweeb :) but usually nobody is here at this time
<tseng> i would normally be thinking about sleep now
<comadreja> 3:46 AM CET here
<comadreja> CEST
* tseng forces apt's hand
<tseng> take that, mr xlibs
<schweeb> you figured how to get it installed?
<tseng> yes
<schweeb> what is the method?
<tseng> sudo mv /etc/X11/xkb/rules/* ~/tmp
<tseng> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-42_all.deb
<tseng> apt-get dist-upgrade
<tseng> the dpkg is just to try and get more useful output
<tseng> which i think was unsuccessful, but i win anyway
<tseng> schweeb: then restart X
<tseng> I also had to toggle /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd in gconf
<tseng> to sync xkb with gnome
<tseng> schweeb: ?
<schweeb> tseng: I deleted my xkb the other day
<schweeb> so I'm remaking all the directories
<schweeb> took me a whlie to relearn sed
<tseng> oh dude
<tseng> just reinstally xkeyboard-config
* tseng tries gtk+ 2.7
<schweeb> muahahah
<schweeb> xlibs
<tseng> hm
<tseng> this makes font sizes seem somewhat random
<tseng> but it looks nice enough
<Amaranth> yeah, it's real nice
<Amaranth> i figure seb will have 2.7.3 any minute now, if he doesn't already
<Amaranth> or not, he is gone for the weekend
<bddebian> Bunch a sleepyheads :-)
<ajmitch> excuse me?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> good day bddebian
<bddebian> Good day?
<ajmitch> yes, good day
<bddebian> Is that like G'day mate? ;-P
<ajmitch> it is like hello
<bddebian> ajmitch: You aren't still at work are you?
<ajmitch> no, it is saturday
<bddebian> Only 8 minutes into Saturday ;-)
<ajmitch> Sat Jul 16 16:09:00 NZST 2005
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Good, go review my packages then. ;-P
<ajmitch> just what changes did you make for fpc?
<ajmitch> since the diff is empty
<bddebian> Well that's where I'm a little lost.  It came from UniverseCandidates so I didn't think it was in the archive
<bddebian> I didn't make any changes, I built from source
<ajmitch> but it was in debian?
<bddebian> Not that I could find
<ajmitch> why is there debian packaging in the source then?
<bddebian> The guy debianized it himself
<ajmitch> fpc 2.0.0-2 is in unstable
<bddebian> Hmm, not on my machine
<bddebian> Strange
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/f/fpc.html
<bddebian> Weird, I can see fpc-utils but not fpc in unstable
<bddebian> I give up
<ajmitch> why would you give up?
<bddebian> It just seems like I keep go about everything the wrong way
<bddebian> s/go/going
<ajmitch> nah, it's all just part of learning :)
<bddebian> If you say so
<bddebian> I'm heading for bed, take care man
<siretart> morning
<siretart> sistpoty is unbeleivable
<siretart> he packaged ghc6-bootstrap and uploaded it at 4:30 am
<siretart> rock!
<Lathiat> haha
<siretart> with a great analysis about the ghc situation
<burner> anyone have gnome baker .4 .deb's?
<pef> hi
<siretart> hi
<cat> hey everyone
<\sh> morning
<cat> morning \sh
* \sh is just to stupid to see the horizon
<cat> oh boy i just got home from work
<cat> 3:48 am
<\sh> ah :) well...I just slept 6 hours
<cat> cool,
<\sh> no not cool...
<cat> i'm a little bit tired, but i have to deal with it if i want a better pc, and a good laptop for developments,
<\sh> I just spend too many hours to get this X problem fixed...I'm too tired to find the solution ... can't find fixed font must be an easy one
<cat> expecific bug?
<\sh> breezy stuff...:( after I workaround the other things like empty xutils package and xbase-clients and xlibs...
<\sh> everything is looking good...but starting failes with "fatal error: can't find fixed font"
<cat> can u give me the link to see the complete error,
<\sh> well...I would if I had a mouse and a copy&paste buffer...but right now no..and gpm doesn't like me
<cat> darn it,
<\sh> I can send u an strace log
<cat> now i have a lil bit of time,
<cat> sure, go for it,
<cat> here or to my email
<cat> ?
<\sh> email
<cat> ok
<cat> email is debian@comcast.ne
<cat> t
<\sh> or..w8...i didn't adjust my postfix config...that's why I hate working when I'm tired
<cat> yeah, it's a paint
<\sh> I will send it through dcc
<cat> well i'm gonna go smoked a cig, to get ready to find the error
<cat> ok hold up
<\sh> dcc is poking u :)
<cat> is it done?
<\sh> yeah
<cat> yeah (:
<\sh> and smoking a cig is a good idea :)
<\sh> and preparing some good black strong coffee
<cat> yeah brb, let's work together =) to fixed it
<cat> i will put 100 % on helping you
<\sh> back
<cat> alright
<cat> access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) we need to star from there
<\sh> well...this is not the problem :)
<cat> well what's the problem
<\sh> the problem starts with xinit
<cat> alright
<\sh> xinit starts to start the client app...
<\sh> and then it can't find the "fixed" fonts.
<cat> alright,
<\sh> which are aliased in /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-base.alias
<cat> let's see
<cat> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<\sh> yes...
<cat> apt-get install x-window-system-core apt-get install x-window-system
<cat> are those packages installed?
<\sh> all installed
<cat> dpkg --status xserver-common
<cat> how about the xfonts-base ?
<\sh> everything is in place :)
<cat> alright,
<cat> that's the only error?
<\sh> yes
<cat> try and see if the pid is running /etc/init.d/xfs status
<\sh> xfs is not running .) thats why the unix/7100 is removed
<cat> well maybe is the xfs giving you the error,
<\sh> i commented in the unix fontpath..
<\sh> same error
<cat> alright,
<cat> let's rebuild the fonts
<\sh> i reinstalled all font packages..mkfontdir is being called...everything looks ok
<cat> well let's rebuild the fonts and if that doesn't help we should look in deeper,
<\sh> ok...so...
<cat> go to /etc/init.d
<\sh> in /usr/share/X11/fonts/* rebuilding...
<cat> alright,
<cat> Font list can be rebuilt using the script file xfs under /etc/init.d. Following is an excerpt of the script:
<\sh> hmm..i don't have xfs
<\sh> xfs only as fs...but not the fontserver
<\sh> my coffeemachine just stopped to work :) nice..fresh coffee
<cat> alright, well the error may be the only reason for the failure is that the font server is dead. So, you need to restart font server like this /etc/init.d/xfs start
<cat> xfs should help alot,
<cat> in my opinion
<\sh> as I said...:) i don't have a fontserver
<cat> well can u installed it, and see if it works
<cat> fslsfonts -server unix/:7100 -ll -fn fixed or try doing that
<\sh> hmm...xfs is installed
<cat> alright,
<\sh> already
<\sh> but
<cat> but?
<\sh> thx init is wrong
<cat> is it?
<\sh> unable to open server unix/:7100
<cat> alright
<\sh> and actually there is no /etc/init.d/xfs or something like that
<cat> damn
<cat> let me look at it carefully
<\sh> ok..what I have
<\sh> fontpath is /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/*
<\sh> it was before /usr/share/X11/fonts/*
<\sh> same behaviour
<cat> unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc
<\sh> doesn't exist in usr/lib/X11/fonts/
<\sh> ah...moment
<\sh> u mean linking /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc to /usr/lib/X11/fonts?
<cat> yeap
<\sh> ok..lets try
<\sh> nope
<cat> same error?
<\sh> yepp
<cat> (**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<cat> (==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
<cat> (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
<cat> not really?
<\sh> lets see
<\sh> so..set fontpath to /usr/lib/X11/fonts/
<cat> yeah,
<\sh> una moooomenta
<\sh> i love u man:)
<cat>  he
<cat> there's a solution to everything
<cat> it may take some time but i help ya and i promised ya at was gonna help ya
<\sh> hehehe this stupid font path syndrome
<cat> yeah,
<opi> re
<golan77> hi guys: what does "MOTU" stand for?
<jamessan|laptop> topic explains it :)
<golan77> oh my... yeas, thanks, I just read it :-)
<infinito> hello
<infinito> can anyone tell me howto get a package into universe??
<infinito> i mean, where to ask or something like that
<ogra> infinito, the UniverseCandidates wikipage
<infinito> i'm gonna take a look at,.....
<bddebian> Morning
<SloMoSnail> good morning, bddebian :)
<SloMoSnail> (even when it's late afternoon here)
<bddebian> :-)  Hi slom
<bddebian> err SloMoSnail
<ogra> SloMoSnail, yes, this american slackers all sleep until afternoon, i noticed that before :)
<bddebian> Hey
<ogra> *g*
<jsgotangco> hi!
<ogra> hey
<bddebian> Hello jsgotangco
<tseng> hi
<jsgotangco> hope your saturday is going well
<jsgotangco> oh man im drained already i played guild wars for 3 hours straight
<sistpoty> hi all
<bddebian> Hello sistpoty
<bddebian> Anyone know how I can change my password on REVU?
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: currently not possible afaik
<sistpoty> bddebian: send a mail to siretart ;)
<bddebian> Lame :-)
<sistpoty> i'll put it on the TODO-list ;)
<herve> hello
<sistpoty> hi herve
<bddebian> Heya herve
<herve> grrr my thunderbird won't start anymore
<bddebian> Does it have gas?
<bddebian> ;-P
<jsgotangco> haha
<\sh> herve: "surprise, surprise you're dead" (who sang this song?)
* bddebian wonders if herve gets the Ford Thunderbird reference? :-)
<herve> bddebian, don't know much about american cars
<bddebian> Aye, I figured as much :-)
<herve> \sh, don't know either
<\sh> i have to look in my musik collection
<herve> and I lost some shortcuts too
<herve> but now I can type question marks!
<\sh> faith no more title "Surprise! You're dead"
<\sh> on "the real thing"
<herve> don't know much faith no more either :-)
<bddebian> You aren't missing much
<\sh> oh faith no more was good in their early days
<bddebian> Bah
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> i think "epic" was one of the famous songs
<jsgotangco> the had good songs after that
<jsgotangco> even revived a lionel ritchie song
<herve> kewl, thunderbird back
<herve> hmm... malone shows bugs from main packages
<jsgotangco> good night all
<ivoks> hi all
<ivoks> i just want to say bye
<ivoks> will see you again at the end of august...
<ivoks> enjoy!
<pef> ivoks: bye ;)
<ivoks> it's time for vacation
<SloMoSnail> hehe have fun ivoks :)
<ivoks> eh, ogra goodbye
<ivoks> :>
<ivoks> maybe i drop on channel if there won't be any nice girl on beach
<ogra> flaky dsl today :-/
<ivoks> i very doubt that, but, who knows :)
<schweeb> hiya ogra
<\sh> what was the name of the page for gl packaging?
<Lathiat_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition
<\sh> got it
<\sh> thx
<nn> I've built packages for a few programs (pork, joe, and xmcast) as was wondering where i could submit them, i've built them for hoary at the moment
<\sh> nn: only breezy and then to siretart.tauware.de/revu
<nn> \sh: Ahh so i should probably just set up my own repo for now
<nn> everyone in kclug i package for runs hoary
<nn> since hoary is what i gave them cd's for
<nn> they love it so far, other than having to email me for missing packages :)
<herve> sure but the development is for breezy
<herve> you should use a breezy chroot
<nn> herve: If i had the space to i would
<\sh> nn: pbuilder is your friend :)
<herve> not for debugging
<herve> well, my sid chroot makes 479 MB, probably full of packages from previous work
<herve> no one asked to install full ubuntu in a chroot ;-)
<nn> i'll play with it this evening
<nn> i've got a 20gb drive in a box somewhere now that i think about it
<nn> herve: i'm part of kclug's linux advocacy project :)
<nn> ubuntu makes for a nice distro to get people using linux, since things tend to Just Work (TM)
<nn> we've passed out over 100 cd's of ubuntu so far
<HostingGeek> intresting nicks..
<bddebian> Moreso than HostingGeek? :-)
<nn> I need to build a ubuntu sysimage later *sighs*
<HostingGeek> nn: IMO debian is way better than ubuntu just like how a man can work a lot harder than a woman but a woman is normal more beutiful In Normal Cases... and "Eve" came from "Adam"... the same with ubnutu the woman which came from debian the man...
<nn> I wanted to kill people while building the fc4 and debian sysimages
<HostingGeek> nn: control your self ;)
<herve> HostingGeek...
<Lathiat_> HostingGeek: go play with your toys
<HostingGeek> herve: I said ... first
<HostingGeek> Lathiat_: #ubuntu-motu is a toy (messin with ya words)
<Lathiat_> wow your so smart im jealous
<herve> no it's not, it's our work tool
<herve> one of ours
<nn> herve: sysimage is annoying, but it's how we keep users from breaking the lab machines
<bddebian> Am I missing something here?
<HostingGeek> Lathiat_: -_- don't be jealous as I can play more with ya words
<herve> nn, you mean you restore images of usable systems regularly
<herve> ?
<nn> herve: Every day when the lab machines are power-cycled they reimage themselves
<herve> hehe, reminds me my studies
<nn> the UPS's in the lab are cycled by a cron-job, they reimage on bootup
<HostingGeek> nn: why not just use live cds?
<HostingGeek> power cycle means they reboot
* HostingGeek acts stupid
<nn> HostingGeek: because users have a machine all day long and sometimes needs to change them, also livecd is very slow
<HostingGeek> nn: put it on a read-only partion
<nn> HostingGeek: Hmm
<tseng> read-only /usr could work
<HostingGeek> and leave +w for /var
<nn> HostingGeek: Another thing is, at boot, you pick an OS image, presently fc4, debian (testing and sid images), and windows XP pro
<nn> imaging doesnt take long over gigabit anyways
<HostingGeek> your choice
<pef> someone can have a look at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=146 and http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=147 ? this correct mainly empty packages
<pef> so unusable :] 
<nn> pepperspray is weak
<schweeb> so guys, what have we got to do right now
<HostingGeek> goto bed
<HostingGeek> Sun Jul 17 04:09:26 EST 2005
<HostingGeek> :|
<chris`> <:D
<\sh> ok...if riddell is uploading now qt we can go on with working
* Riddell still compiling qt
<sivang> does anybody know how do I manage configue.in changes in a package?
<sivang> that is,
<sivang> I have 1 line to change in a configure.in so a package would build
<sivang> I created a patch for it,
<Treenaks> sivang: supply a new configure.in, re-run auto*
<sivang> Treenaks: did that,
<Treenaks> sivang: so the new stuff is in the .diff.gz
<sivang> Treenaks: that way it works, but shouldn'
<sivang> it be part of the patches?
<sivang> (as in debian/patches)
<Treenaks> sivang: I don't know debian/patches stuff :)
<sivang> Treenaks: well, seems like I will put in a new version of configure.in
<sivang> Treenaks: don't see other way to do that
<sivang> anyonw has an idea?
<DanielN> mhm
<DanielN> does anyone know, where i can find "tunctl" and "brctl" in the repositories?
<mitsuhiko> DanielN: uml-utilities
<schweeb> bridge-utils for brctl
<DanielN> oh cool
<Lathiat_> uml-utilities has tunctl
<DanielN> yeah
<Lathiat_> and yeh bridge-utils is right
<DanielN> thanks guys
<DanielN> :)
* schweeb is IRCing from a UML server he built :)
* DanielN too, like schweeb 
<Lathiat_> schweeb: cool :)
<Lathiat_> and cool :)
<DanielN> :)
<schweeb> gonna mess around /w Xen next... just need to get some new hardware
<Lathiat_> heh yeh im yet to try xen
<schweeb> lookin for dual xeon rackmounts
<DanielN> schweeb, yep.. that's my point too, the hardware
<Lathiat_> schweeb: get sunfires :)
<DanielN> but with SKAS patch it's ok for me
<schweeb> blech
<Lathiat_> oh wait, xeon
<Lathiat_> pff
<Lathiat_> opteron
<mitsuhiko> Lathiat_: opteron rulez
<Lathiat_> indeed
<schweeb> Xen is fairly unstable in 64 bit mode afaik
<schweeb> I'm lookin to get an HP w/ iLO
<schweeb> very very useful when you don't have physical access to the box
<DanielN> yep.. we have iLO at our servers too
<DanielN> we're HP only
<Lathiat_> i assume thats some kind of management interface
<Lathiat_> to get console
<schweeb> yep
<schweeb> works as long as the system is plugged in
<sivang> what;s iLO ?
<schweeb> and can power it on and off
<Lathiat_> nice
<DanielN> integratet lights out
<schweeb> integrated lights out
<mitsuhiko> does anyone know how to active networking in qemu?
<sivang> guys, could you please remind what I Need to upload in a source pkg upload?
<schweeb> DanielN: you do a lot of your own hosting, or are those your company's HPs?
<mitsuhiko> schweeb: does your uml server run on ubuntu hoary?
<schweeb> nope
<schweeb> old old sid
<Lathiat_> i wish the skas3 patch coudl get into ubuntu kernels
<Lathiat_> or upstream
<Lathiat_> damnit
<schweeb> never happen
<DanielN> schweeb, i'm talking about the company's server.. all HP's. here at home i've got a lazy compaq deskpro box for my servers only
<Lathiat_> i know it wont
<Lathiat_> it will happen when its made better
<Lathiat_> with skas4
<schweeb> right
<Lathiat_> and the linus merges it
<Lathiat_> but.. thats been comign a long time
<DanielN> Lathiat_, yeah.. a binary image containing skas would be nice
<schweeb> DanielN: ah, I have a ton of HP's at work... and Suns, and IBMs
<schweeb> like 2000, to be specific ;)
<DanielN> schweeb, ok.. we're a bit smaller at swiss parliamentary here :)
<schweeb> DanielN: I work at chrysler,  heh
<DanielN> germany=
<DanielN> ?
<DanielN> or let me guess.. netherlands?
<schweeb> no, good old Michigan, USA
<DanielN> ahh ok
<DanielN> you dip?
<schweeb> dip?
<DanielN> smokeless tobacco
<schweeb> ah, nope
<lamont> make[1] : Leaving directory `/build/buildd/xmcd-2.6'
<lamont> make: xmkmf: Command not found
<lamont> bummer
<lamont> ditto for xmix
<\sh> riddell: ROCK 'N' ROLL
<seth_k> \sh: qt is all better now?
<\sh> seth_k: i hope it compiles...it compiled in my pbuilder
<seth_k> word
<\sh> seth_k: riddell just uploaded to the buildd
<\sh> yes
<\sh> i386 build
<chris`> bin pennen, n8
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-22
<havoc> bah, no linuxconf package
<nn> linuxconf is crap anyways
<havoc> I like it
<bddebian> So package it :-)
* havoc is lazy
<havoc> which is why I like it ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<nn> stream cast is so lovely.. they're playing speak english or die :)
<havoc> bddebian: I just may have to
* havoc is playing Simple Minds
<havoc> yay 80's
<bddebian> ugh
* havoc feels old :|
<nn> heh i got XStreamCast running on ubuntu
<bddebian> Heh, I've got the cap on old :-)
<nn> now to port MutantMedia to linux and package it for ubuntu
<bddebian> MutantMedia?
<nn> embedded media player people where i work wrote
<bddebian> Ah
<nn> runs on our libOS
<nn> exokernels are fun
<bddebian> uKernel!
<havoc> bddebian: how old is old?
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> havoc: 35
<havoc> bddebian: you *barely* have me beat
<nn> bddebian: something of that sort, except without the kernel :)
* havoc = 32
<bddebian> nn: I know, I was joking.  I'm a GNU/Hurd "guy" :-)
<nn> our "kernel" is a multiboot image of the dynamic linker
<nn> then grub passes to it the libmachine, libio, libvmm, and libfs
<havoc> geez, I need another beer
<bddebian> nn: Interesting
<havoc> so anyway, I put ubuntu on a 1.2TB fileserver this morning
<nn> then it can load the rest of the libraries off the fs and the linker sets up emulation paths
<bddebian> havoc: http://www.voresoel.dk/
<pef_aw> bye !
<havoc> bddebian: nah, just MGD
<nn> bddebian: wanna know the cool part? :)
<nn> bddebian: It runs linux binaries
<nn> provided you have appropriate libs in place, of course
<bddebian> nn: That is very interesting indeed.  Is this for a real-time application?
<nn> bddebian: right now it's an experiment
<bddebian> Ah
<nn> bddebian: see, i was working on an emulation project
<nn> for college
<bddebian> Well GNU/Hurd is about a 15 year old experiment too.. ;-P
<havoc> heh
<nn> Realized an exokernel is -perfect- for emulation because you can substitute any part of the system on the go
<nn> bddebian: right now it's very messy (code is cleanish, but the build system is under development and crashs a lot)
<nn> also, some people wont like the fact that it's mostly objc
<nn> but NeXT was objc and very nice on a 33mhz m68000-class
* bddebian looks at MOTUTodo AGAIN
<bddebian> tritium: Up late? :-)
<tritium> bddebian, yep.  You too, eh?
<crimsun> this is late?
<bddebian> Always :-)
<bddebian> Well not yet
<tritium> Hey there, crimsun :)
<crimsun> 'lo tritium, bddebian
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<tritium> What are you up to, guys/
<tritium> ?
<bddebian> Trying to figure out what to fail at next :-)
<bddebian> You?
<tritium> Taking a break this evening.
<crimsun> I'm staring sadly at the pile of work that's keeping me indoors on a Saturday night.
<bddebian> Heh
<tritium> that's no fun
<bddebian> So any thoughts as to what I should fsck up next? :-)
<Amaranth> http://rlove.org/log/2005071601
<Amaranth> kick ass
<tritium> bddebian, you're too hard on yourself
<bddebian> Well I wanna help out but feel like I'm floundering about
<tritium> nah
<bddebian> yah
<bddebian> Do be do be doo
<tritium> sing it, Sinatra
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Well if I can't hack, might as well sing :-)
<\sh> morning
* schweeb tests out seb128's gtk2.7 pkgs
<schweeb> not too shabby
* \sh is w8ing for riddell :) 
<schweeb> heh
<\sh> so he can kick arts, kde* and I can work further ;)
<Amaranth> kick them?
<Amaranth> just upload new revisions?
<\sh> upload
<\sh> new revs...
<Amaranth> oh, i thought you meant kick something on the buildd
<Amaranth> err, off
<Burgundavia> Lathiat_, ping
<Burgundavia> Lathiat_, can you cleanup and bring up to date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend#preview
<Lathiat_> Burgundavia: its perfectly up to date?
<Burgundavia> Lathiat_, is it?
<Lathiat_> Burgundavia: yes
<Burgundavia> ok, cheers
<Lathiat_> it doesnt work for everyone
<Lathiat_> works for me
<Lathiat_> shrug
<pef> hi
<Riddell> \sh: hmm?
<\sh> riddell: xcursor stuff is done...arts is building nicely
<Riddell> I'm wondering if I need a versioned build-dep on xcursor from arts
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> it's included from somewhere ele
<\sh> +s
<Riddell> yes, so I'm not sure
<\sh> give it a try, first without and if it's not working, then with versioned b-d
<Burgundavia> wonder who this is going to go? http://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/59-Linux-Ball-Utnubu.html
<cat> hey people
<Riddell> \sh: it's work without for e.g. not for amd64 since xcursor isn't built for th
<Riddell> at yet
<Riddell> \sh: it's work without for e.g. not for amd64 since xcursor isn't built for that yet
<cat> oh boy,
<\sh> Riddell: I hope the buildd has a queue management
<\sh> Riddell: i mean if it compiles the sources in the order when they were uploaded
<cat> what's going on Riddell ?
<Riddell> rebuilding KDE
<cat> any expecific issues?
<\sh> riddell: btw...is it possible to provide only main upload rights for kde* stuff?
<Riddell> \sh: technically no but it's possible to ask for it, strictly speaking I only have main upload rights for k*
<Riddell> cat: libXrender.la was removed
<Riddell> ok, arts and kdelibs uploaded
* Riddell goes
<\sh> hehe...
<\sh> I will take the blame :) i will tell anybody, I forced u to upload ,-)
<cat> lol
<cat> hey if i want to help out packaging what should i do?
<cat> any developers here?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGettingIntoIt?highlight=%28CategoryMOTU%29
<cat> alright
<cat> so if i want to make up a packaged? what do i do?
<cat> who do i give it to
<cat> ?
<Burgundavia> REVU
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<cat> hey Burgundavia how can i put my key sing on a file for example
<Burgundavia> no idea
<cat> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<cat> Version: GnuPG v1.2.5 (GNU/Linux)
<cat> iD8DBQFC1RHC/YHuPfZ5NNgRAsM8AKCAMundUAvFDmgjIiKZZWtDOpL+9gCgkybn
<cat> v0DCaKIOJSoG2TE+31qGJ7k=
<cat> =ZabX
<cat> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<\sh> --clearsign?
<\sh> or do u want to sign the CoC?
<\sh> there is launchpad for it :)
<cat> i want to sign up the package ircii-pana_1.1-1.dsc
<\sh> oh
<\sh> use debuild -S -k<your emailaddr>
<\sh> to sign a package with a different maintainer...or do dch -i and debuild -S
<Mithrandir> or just debsign
<\sh> or this
<\sh> Mithrandir: btw...I need to provide a new ssh key for ravel...the old one was destroyed *damn* and I forgot to backup it
<Mithrandir> \sh: just send it to me in a signed mail.
<Mithrandir> note that I'll be travelling tomorrow and my network is a bit flaky, so I might not get to it immediately, but I'll try.
<\sh> Mithrandir: will do...I will wait but for the next xorg update ,-) can be that I have to reinstall everything again here
<\sh> Mithrandir: it's not so important right now..amd64 is still broken ,-)
<Mithrandir> \sh: put your ssh key on a USB stick or something?
<\sh> Mithrandir: well yes :) my gpg is on it...but I created the key after that...and forgot it all the time
<cat> is not working
<Lathiat_> what i'd love is some kind of small bluetooth device with storage
<Lathiat_> to store things like keys on
<Lathiat_> obivously not using bluetooth security
<Lathiat_> something like the new thinkpad tpm
<Mithrandir> is there anything like bluetooth storage device in the bluetooth profiles?
<mitsuhiko> could it be that rosetta is down?
<Burgundavia> mitsuhiko, rosetta is having issues, from what I understand
<mitsuhiko> Burgundavia: hm. not good
<infinito> hi
<infinito> does anyone know howto get an UniverseCandidate into Universe?
<ogra> if youre a MOTU, you build a package, upload it to revu and after 3 people have reviewed it, it gets included
<ogra> if youre not a MOTU you need to find one who helps you ;)
<tseng> he doesnt have to be a motu to upload to revu?
<ogra> or become one
<ogra> tseng, but its very helpful to be one ;)
<tseng> it is.
<infinito> ummm, let's see
<\sh> recruite recruite
<\sh> good morning ogra *lol*
<infinito> what can i exactly do (im not a motu, obviusly)
<ogra> infinito, i know :)
<ogra> infinito, you can prepare a package and work with the MOTUs....
<infinito> the package is already done (with done ubuntu and debian pkg), and it's already on debian sid
<infinito> any motu want to help me to get GCfilms into ubuntu?
<ogra> infinito, if its already in sid, we dont need a ubuntu package, we can ust ask for a sync of the debian package
<infinito> yes, it's on debian
<ogra> great.... so as soon as elmo is back we can ask him to syn it...
<ogra> (elmo is the master of our servers)
<infinito> oooohhhh great!
<tseng> ogra: eh, dont we need kamion now
<infinito> when will be that? (im an anxiuos guy)
<infinito> ;)
<tseng> he is at debconf
<tseng> and doesnt work weekends anyway
<ogra> tseng, yes, for a review, but universe will be handled very loosely
<tseng> ogra: ok.
<tseng> i want to sync boo to universe also
<ogra> tseng, ok
<infinito> i tought universe depended on more people, curious
<\sh> ogra is heman..dholbach is beastman
<ogra> heh
<\sh> and we're castle greyskull
<infinito> hehehe :D
<\sh> and elmo is god ;-)
<\sh> and daniels is god2 ,-)
<tseng> uh
<\sh> I forgot..sry...tseng is monoman
<tseng> i mean, daniels
<tseng> comeon
<\sh> well..he is bored...he throws xorg packages from heaven and everything burns..he must be god2
<\sh> and next time I will receive xorg source by mail *lol*
<ogra> yes, daniels is abusing his power wildly currently :)
<\sh> randomly is better
<\sh> well..at 5 sherif will come and try out my new washing machine ;)
<Amaranth> universe is about 20 people handling about 20,000 packages
<Amaranth> :0
<Amaranth> if you have time, please help :)
<\sh> 20k packages?
<Amaranth> not really
<Amaranth> well, it's probably close
<Amaranth> call it a rounding error
* \sh needs to have an appointment to clone himself
<ogra> Amaranth, hey, we're close to 30 already
<ogra> finally
<ogra> http://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/59-Linux-Ball-Utnubu.html
<Lathiat_> ha ha ha
<Lathiat_> (the name)
<\sh> ogra: read it :(
<ogra> \sh, yes, isnt it great ?
<ogra> will save us a lot of work, no RFPs, no ITPs etc
<mitsuhiko> great
<\sh> yeah
<mitsuhiko> (but the name is stupid)
<Lathiat_> i love the name
<\sh> ok..kdelibs for i386 is there
<comadreja> that's nice
<\sh> update now..it's hot hot hot
<ogra> bah
<\sh> ppc as well
<ogra> bah++
<ogra> WHERE IS AMD64 !
<ogra> :)
<tseng> hm
<tseng> that is a nice project
<\sh> ogra: kick them from .fi to their workplace *lol*
<ogra> tseng, your way into debian ?
<tseng> ogra: how do you mean?
<ogra> \sh, it ends tomorrow.... and i'm sad i decided not to go
<ogra> tseng, they want support ubuntu devs to become DDs
<\sh> ogra: sometimes we don't have any choice..
<ogra> yep :/
<tseng> ogra: hm
<Mithrandir> ogra: "they" in this context seemed to include Mark
<tseng> ogra: it seems very time consuming
<tseng> meebey still hasnt finished NM
<ogra> Mithrandir, i know he wants us to be DDs :)
<tseng> #utnubu is empty
<Mithrandir> ogra: you should have been here.  It's been a huge blast and loads and loads of fun
<ogra> Mithrandir, i know... alone for  the mdz/hanna session it would have been worth it
<ogra> Mithrandir, but i'll go to mexico next time :)
<Mithrandir> ogra: excellent
<tseng> Mithrandir: get well karianne :(
<tseng> did they say where in mexico?
<Mithrandir> tseng: she's home and fine now
<Mithrandir> tseng: Mexico City, I think
<tseng> hm
<bddebian> Wake up people! :-)
<herve> hello
<bddebian> Heya herve
<tseng> holy crap wow
<tseng> http://more-cowbell.org/ < this came out a week or 2 ago, but i just now built it
<tseng> its brilliant
<Lathiat_> yeh
<tseng> whiprush: dude, ruffle isnt crashing nearly as much here now
<tseng> whiprush: oh, and i made a blog just for you
<StoneTable> tseng:  where's your blog?
<tseng> you can read on planet.ubuntu.com
<StoneTable> ah, cool
<tseng> but tseng.ath.cx/log
<StoneTable> cowbell looks sweet!
<tseng> hell yeah
<tseng> i might work on a deb later for breezy
<StoneTable> excellent
<tseng> oh check the battery applet
<slomo> is X (including headers) in breezy working again?
<StoneTable> it's working for me, but xbase-clients is still held back and a few people here have had problems with -42
<herve> I lost the use of the shift key and accents
<comadreja> me the multi_key
<herve> yeah, anything exotic in a word :-)
<mitsuhiko> important question: is aptitude silly? aptitude upgrade and all my localisation packages where gone to /dev/null
<sturmkind> hello
<slomo> hrm X IS broken :/ in almost every package needing X it complains about missing headers while compiling...
<jbailey> slomo: the headers moved, and the packages need tobe updated.
<slomo> yes i already noticed that... but for example X11/Intrinsic.h is missing from libxt-dev
<jbailey> /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Intrinsic.h
<jbailey> That's in libxt-dev 6.8.2-42
<jbailey> Do you have -I/usr/X11R6/include on your gcc command line?
<slomo> nope... but it was also in /usr/lib/X11 before ;) in which directory does it really belong?
* jbailey shrugs
<jbailey> I try not to ask these questions.
<jbailey> The X maintainer might eat me in my sleep. ;)
<slomo> hehe... so what do you suggest? simply adding -I/usr/X11R6/include or asking him with the possibility of dying? ;)
<jbailey> Adding the -I means that you can ignore the problem for now and get on with your life.  But you also might have to go back to it.
<jbailey> ISTR that Daniel's off at desktop con, so I don't expect you'll see him online much.
<slomo> well it shouldn't hurt in the future when both /usr/X11R6/include and /usr/include/X11 are in the include path ;)
<pef> is revu dead ? or it is holidays effect :] 
<pef> bye !
<slomo> tseng: will you make a cowbell package? otherwise i'll do one later ;) really nice, this app
<tseng> i can do it
<tseng> but you can too
<tseng> if you want it its all yours.
<tseng> i have alot of stuff
<slomo> ok, then i'll make one... thanks :)
<tseng> thanks
<tseng> ping me when done
* bddebian has nothing.. :'-(
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> bddebian, grab something then... there lies enough mess around
<ogra> :)
<slomo> bddebian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<slomo> bddebian: enough to do there ;)
<bddebian> ogra: I try but apparently I keep grabbing "the wrong stuff"
<bddebian> slomo: I started there too.  For example, zorp.  It need upgraded from upstream
<tseng> slomo: you should join the ubuntu/debian mono team
<tseng> slomo: didnt you do another mono package?
<tseng> yes, nermele
<tseng> nermerle
<slomo> tseng: nemerle... yes, but currently one of the nemerle guys tries to get his own package into debian ;)
<tseng> with your fixes?
<slomo> tseng: no... seems like he doesn't like my fixes :/ currently his package doesn't conform to the policy
<tseng> uh
<bddebian> thoreauputic: Is that like a Psychoanalyst son of Odin? :-)
<tseng> if he doesnt conform to policy
<tseng> he is going to fix it or go away, basically
<thoreauputic> bddebian: heh - think Thoreau and Civil Disobedience ;)
<bddebian> Ahhh :-)
<tseng> slomo: you cant put a package in debian that is against policy.
<slomo> yes he tries to conform to them but i really don't know why he hasn't applied my changes as they made the package to conform... i think when nothing happens until next monday i'll do the package ;)
<slomo> yes i know
* bddebian throws a dart at UniverseUnmetDeps
<slomo> tseng: but he had a valid question: why must a cli package depend on mcs? for example nemerle doesn't need an c# compiler
<tseng> slomo: hm its already built?
<JDahl> I saw that a new version of openafs-client (for kernel 2.6) finally entered Debian unstable. Is that likely to be included in Breezy?
<slomo> tseng: it contains a already built nemerle compiler which then bootstraps a new one (the nemerle compiler is written in nemerle ;) )
<tseng> oh
<tseng> clever
<tseng> well if its really not C# to be built, then it doesnt need mcs
<tseng> virtually everything we package is
<slomo> maybe that's worth an exception in the policy?
<tseng> you should really bring this kind of stuff up on #debian-mono btw
<tseng> im not the lone authority on policy
<tseng> http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/
<bddebian> OK, I am going to ask this again.  If we don't have a package (libgmp3 in this case) but Debian does, how do you folks typically pull the debian packages?
<tseng> ^ its a duopoly :)
<tseng> bddebian: you get convince someone like ogra to take care of it for you
<tseng> it requires freeze approval at this point
<bddebian> Egads, is there anything I can actually do myself around here? :-)
<ogra> ogra@honk:~/xss-1.1 $ apt-cache search libgmp3
<ogra> libgmp3 - Multiprecision arithmetic library
<ogra> hmm
<bddebian> ogra: On Breezy? I can't apt-get source??
<bddebian> And openswan fails on dependency on libgmp3
<bddebian> Hmm, I get back libgmp3c2
<Nafallo> same here
<ogra> bddebian, yes, thats right
<ogra> bddebian, libgmp3 is the old libstdc++5 version
<ogra> you certainly want gmp3c2
<bddebian> Ah, so openswan needs fixed to depend libgmp3c2
<bddebian> ?
<ogra> nope
* bddebian is hopeless
<ogra> ost likely just a rebuild.... guessing it depends on libgmp3-dev
<bddebian> or helpless
<ogra> s/ost/most
* bddebian attempts a rebuild
<comadreja> ogra, regarding gcl...
<comadreja> I've been writing the developer, because current version doesn't build
<comadreja> he's gonna release 2.6.7, should I try to package that, or wait for debian's ?
<bddebian> Hmm, why doesn't openswan have a ubuntuX version?
<Nafallo> bddebian: noone touched it? :-)
<bddebian> If I just rebuild it would I need a new version number?
<tseng> Xbuild1
<bddebian> huh?
<bddebian>  2.2.0-11build1?
<tseng> X = debian version
<tseng> sure
<bddebian> Whacky
<tseng> not really
<ogra> comadreja, any ETA for it ntering debian ?
<comadreja> nopes, I'll write the maintainer
<ogra> great..
<comadreja> oh, the maintainer is the developer :) so I'll ask him directly
<slomo> tseng: when a cli package uses some native libraries via [DllImport ...]  which package has to be added to the depends? -dev or the normal package?
<tseng> the normal package
<tseng> if it does dllimport foo.so
<tseng> and it doesnt already have a dllmap to foo.so.0
<tseng> you need to make one
<tseng> this is in the policy
<bddebian> Nice, openswan FTBFSs
<slomo> tseng: ok, is it the same for .exe and .dll? just create the file and put it next to the .exe?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> foo.exe.config
<lamont> gai looks cute (or rather, the build failure does)
<bddebian> invalid lvalue in assignment sounds like a gcc-4.x issue right??
<Mithrandir> yes
<Mithrandir> though, it has never been valid C
<Mithrandir> don't cast lvalues you are assigning to
<bddebian> It isn't my code :-)
<Mithrandir> heh
<bddebian> Anyone have the patience to explain to my dumb ass, what that exactly means? :-)
<Mithrandir> bddebian: http://www.cs.ust.hk/~keithlau/Pilot/doc/gcc/gcc_63.html
<bddebian> Mithrandir: Thx
<Lathiat> heh casting lvalues
<Mithrandir> that's the usual cause
<bddebian> So why would "MALLOC(sizeof(struct sadb_sa)))) faile?
<bddebian> -e
<Mithrandir> what does it expand to?
<bddebian> Uhm, dunno
<Mithrandir> gcc -E is your friend.
<Mithrandir> where is the MALLOC macro defined?
<bddebian> Same code:  define MALLOC(size) kmalloc(size, GFP_ATOMIC)
<Mithrandir> you're trying to compile kernel code with gcc4?
<bddebian> Shouldn't be, it's openswan
<comadreja> openswan has kernel modules
<bddebian> Ohh, it has a kernel patch
<bddebian> fuXX0r
<Mithrandir> kmalloc is kernel stuff
<Mithrandir> GFP_ATOMIC even more so
* bddebian just goes back to Windows where it's "safe" ;-P
<comadreja> it's neither safe to compile kernel code with gcc-4.0 on windows :)
* Mithrandir hits bddebian over the head with a 2-by-4.
<Mithrandir> :P
<bddebian> comadreja: Well I seem to keep getting in over my head soo.. :-)
* comadreja thinks windows is evil
<Nafallo> comadreja++ :-)
* bddebian breaks 2x4 with steel plate in his head
<bddebian> Heya tritium, welcome to #barry-is-an-idiot :-)
<tritium> bddebian, hi there.  Why do you say that?
<bddebian> Uhm because it's true? :-)
<tritium> oh, nonsense
<ogra> bddebian, just build it with gcc-3.4 :)
<tritium> it makes me sad that you're always down on yourself bddebian
<ogra> bddebian, look at the control and rules file of ffmpeg if you want a tamplate
<ogra> template even
<bddebian> ogra: For?
<bddebian> tritium: Sorry man ignore me, I have esteem issues (in case you couldn't tell :-) )
<ogra> bddebian, making it build with gcc-3.4 instead of 4.0
<bddebian> ogra: Ahh
<slomo> tseng: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=150
<tseng> doesnt it need libtag1c?
<tseng> or whatever it was
<slomo> sure but the binary dependency is pulled in by dh_clideps
<tseng> hm you dont even build-dep on gtk-sharp
<tseng> no im not talking about binary
<tseng> you need to fill out every build-dep
<tseng> or it will fail in chroot
<tseng> use pbuilder to test (PbuilderHowto on wiki)
<slomo> oh, i've really forgotten gtk# :/ sorry... but the libtag1-dev dependency is in Build-Depends-Indep (and it has to be the -dev package as configure tries to call taglib-config which is in the -dev package)
<tseng> i know but iirc he uses the C bindings
<tseng> libtag1-dev is C++
<slomo> yes he uses the C bindings... but the at build time these -dev files aren't needed... it only needs taglib-config at build time
<tseng> it doesnt need C bindings at build time?
<tseng> meh, ok
<tseng> make sure it passes pbuilder please.
<tseng> or it will surely fail on ubuntu buildd
<tseng> and lamont will come after you
<slomo> yes... but first i've to create a new pbuilder chroot... mine is polluted :/
<pef> just a question, if  a package has  Depends libfoo >=1.3, and libfoo in breezy is at 1.5, should I update the dependency to libfoo >=1.5 ?
<tseng> pef: no, the depend should be the lowest usable
<tseng> pef: if the app only builds with 1.4 now, update it.. but dont just do it for no reason.
<bddebian> ogra: Why is ffmpeg only forcing gcc-3.4 for powerpc-linux and i486-linux-gnu?
<pef> tseng: thanks ;)
<ogra> bddebian, because it works fine with gcc-4.0 on amd64 ;)
<tseng> nps
<bddebian> ogra: I mean, why i486-linux-xx vs. ix86-linux?  I thought it defaulted to i386-linux-gnu?
<ogra> bddebian, gcc -dumpmachine
* bddebian has sooo much to learn it's depressing
<bddebian> Thanks ogra
<ajmitch> fun, http://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/59-Linux-Ball-Utnubu.html
<ajmitch> some of us may wish to join that group if possible :)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi
<pef> bye !
<slomo> tseng: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=152
<tseng> looks better
<tseng> have you run lintian/linda?
<slomo> yes... only the normal "E: cowbell_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file breezy" and no warnings
<tseng> rock on
<tseng> let me build it
<tseng> hm does it have any shlibs?
<slomo> no
<slomo> just an .exe and a skript to call mono
<tseng> right all managed
<tseng> he pinvokes the C stuff form the exe i guess
<slomo> yes... imho not the cleanest solution but it works ;)
<tseng> nod
<tseng> you learned alot with your last package :)
<tseng> this one is nice
<slomo> thanks :) which one do you mean with my last? the nemerle package?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> ok
<tseng> you need to add pkg-config to build-dep
<slomo> well that wasn't completly my package (as i said)... i've taken the package from the nemerle guy and changed it to conform to our cli policy
<slomo> pl
<slomo> ok
<slomo> next time i'll test it myself... when i have a clean pbuilder chroot ;) my current one included almost complete gnome-devel and gtk# :(
<tseng> eh
<tseng> it cleans itself
<tseng> im not sure how you managed that
<ogra> you can run pbuilder login....
<tseng> and --save-after-login
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> but it takes a concentrated effort :)
<ogra> but it doesnt make sense to do that
<tseng> error CS0006: Cannot find assembly `/usr/lib/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/glib-sharp.dll'
<tseng> hm
<slomo> yes that was the mistake ;)
<slomo> hmmm
<tseng> you need glib-cil
<slomo> but libgtk2.0-cil depends on libglib2.0-cil
<tseng> its supposed to
<tseng> but dh_clideps segfaults in the buildd
<tseng> and no one has told me why
<slomo> hmmm
<tseng> so it doesnt have deps set
<tseng> or no, maybe it was dh_makeclilibs
<tseng> so it is missing inter-deps
<tseng> it doesnt segfault in my pbuilder, or on the other (ppc, amd64) buildd's
<slomo> dh_makeclilibs isn't called... i thought it is only needed when the package contains some libraries usefull for other packages
<tseng> no not yours
<tseng> im talking about why gtk-sharp2 is fucked up
<slomo> ah ok
<tseng> you will need to add that builddep and hopefully infinity will remember me and fix it
<slomo> only libglib2.0-cil or every other gtk# library it needs? e.g. libatk2.0-cil etc
<tseng> no, the rest is fine
<tseng> you need to add glib and pkg-config
<tseng> and i will sign off
<slomo> ok, uploaded... and in a few minutes my clean pbuilder chroot is ready ;)
<tseng> k
<slomo> tseng: compiles and is installable with my new pbuilder chroot :) btw, will mono 1.1.8 be in breezy?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> and yes
<tseng> its already on my laptop
<slomo> ok... shall i search for someone who sponsors the cowbell package for debian? or leave this for utnubu? ;)
<tseng> it would be nice to have a sponsor
<tseng> but you need 2 more reviews for ubuntu
<slomo> yes i know... is any motu here who has some free time and wants to look at the package? :)
<tseng> heh
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-23
<slomo> hmm seems they're all sleeping or busy :( tseng, you haven't voted yet ;)
<tseng> i have not
<tseng> link me again please
<slomo> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=154
<bddebian> OK darnit, I added the checks for DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE and DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE and confflags += gcc-3.4 and put the build dependency for gcc-3.4 in the control file but it still seems to be trying to build with gcc-4.x.  What am I missing?
<slomo> bddebian: which package?
<bddebian> slomo: openswan
<ajmitch> bddebian: why can't it build with 4.0?
<ogra> ajmitch, kernel modules
<bddebian> ajmitch: It builds some kernel modules and apparently that is a problem!?
<ajmitch> ah, I see
<bddebian> ogra: Any quick quidance on what else I could be missing?
<ogra> bddebian, what happens if you only add the 'confflags += gcc-3.4' line, without the if construct
<ogra> ?
<bddebian> Well I didn't try that :-)
<ogra> :)
<ogra> since you want it for all arhes....
<bddebian> Do I?
<bddebian> Hmm, still the same
<ajmitch> ogra: did you see the url about utnubu?
<ogra> ajmitch, yes
<ogra> ajmitch, its a nice move...
* ajmitch will probably try & join the team, if time permits
<ogra> yes, the latter is also my problem
<ajmitch> since we've probably got a thousand or so patches to try & get back upstream to debian
<niran> if a package has a .desktop file, it'll always be in /usr/share/applications, right?
<ogra> niran, depends.. if its gnome. yes.... kde has some weird ways to abuse .desktop files for themes...
<HostingGeek> |QuaD-: yo
<|QuaD-> hey
<HostingGeek> how are you?
<|QuaD-> tired
<|QuaD-> and onw i have to get my X in breezy workign :)
<HostingGeek> me? sick... threw up a lot yesterday...
* HostingGeek is planning on swaping back to debian sid
<HostingGeek> now that xorg is in sid
<HostingGeek> there is nothing intresting in ubuntu
<HostingGeek> sid is always bleeding edge
<|QuaD-> lol
<bddebian> That's nice
<HostingGeek> ubuntu is 6 months of the year bleeding edge and broken as hell
<|QuaD-> feel better!
* bddebian is going back to Windows
* |QuaD- is going back to msdos
<bddebian> heh
<HostingGeek> bddebian: you used windows o.0
<bddebian> Fine, I'm going back to CPM then :-)
* ogra  is going to sleep
* HostingGeek goes back to unix
<bddebian> HostingGeek: Windows pays my bills :-(
<HostingGeek> lol
* |QuaD- is going back to multics
<bddebian> Gnight ogra
<ogra> night all
<|QuaD-> bddebian: my windows laptop pays the bills :)
* HostingGeek goes back to lay down... stomic is hurting :|
<|QuaD-> interesting how -devel says "yes, X is broken. a fix has already been uploaded."
<|QuaD-> if its uploaded, why isn't it fixed?
* |QuaD- is confused
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:HostingGeek] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING | X is roken more broken than broken
<|QuaD-> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:HostingGeek] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING | X (X is like foo its a place holder) is roken more broken than broken
<HostingGeek> :D
<jamessan|laptop> "is roken more broken than broken" ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ajmitch] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | package for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | Whoever should speculate about our first priority: REVIEWING
<HostingGeek> what is roken?
<HostingGeek> roken is a broken, broken
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<AndyFitz> Cowbell, Cowbell, Cowbell,  :-)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, how's things?
<bddebian> AndyFitz: :-)
<Burgundavia> AndyFitz, how are the icons coming?
<AndyFitz> g'day bddebian
<AndyFitz> Burgundavia, they are doing good.  writing up a wiki document so the art team can help up
<schweeb> omg it's ajmitch
<ajmitch> really?
<schweeb> no
<ajmitch> ok
<schweeb> anyone using these new cairo enabled gtk2.7 packages?
<ajmitch> great, call for NMUs on debian-devel to some lib packages
<ajmitch> I see at least 5 there that I touched in ubuntu
<bddebian> heh
<siretart> moin folks!\
<siretart> wheeez. 55 mails since saturday..
<pef> hi
<Burgundavia> robitaille and I are going to town on the wiki, siretart
<siretart> Burgundavia: I've seen it in my inbox ;) - great job!
<siretart> Burgundavia: what's about this Category* Pages? Just for better navigating or is there some policy describing how it should work?
<Burgundavia> Category pages are automatically created indexes
<Burgundavia> of any page with CategoryFoo in them
<siretart> ah. cool!
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: can a page have multiple?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Treenaks> Coolness
<Burgundavia> just add another CategoryBar to it
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CxxApplicationList
<Burgundavia> still useful for you?
<siretart> I dont think so, because the archive seems to be unfrozen now, uploads of cxx application should work again
<Burgundavia> ok, will kill it
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> wine is compiled but not in the archives...
<\sh> and with all the kde stuff...we're waiting for xbase client
<siretart> hi \sh, how are you?
<\sh> siretart: fine...but waiting for some NEW love ,-)
<siretart> hehe :)
<\sh> someone has to move wine to the archives
<siretart> does this make sense with xorg beeing unusable atm?
<jsgotangco> brb
<pef> is revu frozen ?
<siretart> pef: not that I'm aware, why?
<pef> siretart: no motu comments since a few days
<siretart> I cannot speak for other MOTUs, but I'm currently very busy. sorry :(
<pef> no problems ;) I just want to know
<ogra> argh, Burgundavia removed the Cxx page ?
<siretart> isn't it possible to recover deleted wiki pages?
<Amaranth> oh dear
<Amaranth> it's a PITA
<Amaranth> i don't know how (or if it's possible) with the new wiki software
<ogra> i restored it
<ogra> you go to the recent changes page, click on info and click on restore in the info page....
* havoc figures out how to installl breezy packages on hoary
<Treenaks> havoc: witha large hammer?
<havoc> I need netatalk-2.0-beta{n}
<havoc> oh, nto even beta anymore, nice :)
<havoc> 2.0.3 is out and in breezy
<havoc> this si for that 1.2TB machine
<havoc> fileserver for a mac network
<havoc> and the netatalk version that comes with hoary (1.6.4) doesn't quite work for a mixed OS9 and OSX network
<Nafallo> strange...
<Nafallo> I just found myself blogging for the second time today :-P
* Nafallo hugs drivel *
<Lathiat> haha
<bddebian> Heya
<havoc> morning
<bddebian> Hello havoc
* havoc wonders just how stable breezy is right now
<Treenaks> havoc: so do we
<havoc> I *need* netatalk-2.0.3, so my options are to go to breezy, or build from source
<Amaranth> X does not work at all in breezy
<havoc> ah
<Amaranth> if you haven't been following X from at least -36 to now
<havoc> well, I don't have X installed anyway
<havoc> ok, build from source it is
<havoc> ok, build from source isn't as easy as it sounds :(
<sivang> Amaranth: works for me
<sivang> Amaranth: I had a broken X from about a week ago, I dist-upgraded today and everything's fine
<Amaranth> sivang: You went from hoary to breezy xorg 6.8.2-42?
<Amaranth> of course it works for you
<Amaranth> you have an xbase-clients
<sivang> Amaranth: no, from breezy to breezy
<Amaranth> yes, going from hoary to breezy or a fresh install of breezy (if daily snapshots are building) is broken
<sivang> Amaranth: ah that is bullocks ;-)
<Amaranth> blame daniels :)
* bddebian blames daniels though he doesn't know what for :-)
<bddebian> Would anyone find any value in me adding comments or a link to a comments page about problems with packages that I find in UniverseUnmetDeps that I may not be able to fix myself??
<siretart> bddebian: if you think your comments could save work for others fixing the package, I'd say absolutly. if in doubt, yes ;)
<ogra> bddebian, everything you do is valuable here :)
<bddebian> Yeah right
<bddebian> Here are two examples, give me your opinion.  zorp needs to be updated from upstream due to libzorpll 3.0.xx and some changes in functions therein.  Openswan FTBFSs with gcc-4.0 because it includes kernel modules.  Unfortunately the rules/control set up is all makefiles so it's not a "small" change, I don't think.
<bddebian> Shit
<bddebian> No comment?
<\sh> bddebian: the comments of siretart and ogra say "Yes, do it" I say "do it" if this is not the majority, then I don't know anymore *lol*
<Amaranth> openswan is C though, right?
<bddebian> OK.  Should I put them right on the UnmetDeps page or a link?
<siretart> bddebian: I think some sort of 'commented' .debdiffs would be most helpful
<ogra> Amaranth, yes, but kernel stuff doesnt compil with gcc-4.0
<Amaranth> ogra: I know, but you can compile it with gcc-3.4 :)
<ogra> sure
<bddebian> siretart: How would I do that?  Actually go ahead and update zorp for example, from upstream?
<siretart> bddebian: ah, I see. for bigger changes this is not feasible..
<siretart> rather for smaller changes
<bddebian> Well obviously if I can fix the package, I intend to try :-)
<\sh> ugh....this is.../me is ashamed
<\sh> ashamed?
<tritium> hey teferi :)
<teferi> so tritium tells me that i should package my stupid little evolution mail notifier tray icon
<comadreja> gmail-notify would go into section universe/net ?
<\sh> what about mail?
<comadreja> better, right ?
<bddebian> \sh: What are you ashamed about?
<teferi> i'm not sure he's right, it's a 40-line python hack and it's not even done yet
<ogra> teferi, based on the dbus messages ?
<teferi> ogra: yep
<\sh> bddebian: i just found a piece of evidence of me...10 years ago
<ogra> yay
<ogra> DO IT !
<bddebian> \sh: Ah :-)
<teferi> ogra: there hasn't been one since em-panel-applet broke after the big dbus api break
<teferi> and i finally got tired of switching desktops to check mail
<teferi> anyway, let me finish version 0.2 and you all can take a look at it
<tritium> awesome, teferi
<teferi> hmm...0.2 will be a little longer, tooltips aren't working for some reason
<teferi> ah, that would be why.
<teferi> good god, there's something seriously wrong with my mail system if it takes this long for mail to percolate up into evolution...
<Lathiat> lol percolate
<teferi> well, postfix to courier to evolution
<teferi> er, postfix to procmail to etc.
<Lathiat> ahh courier is the problem? ;)
<teferi> i suspect courier
<Lathiat> use dovecot!
<Lathiat> :)
<teferi> is it any good?
<Lathiat> works great
<teferi> also, what's the migration path from courier like?
<Lathiat> i use it all the time
<Lathiat> no idea
<Lathiat> depends what features of courier you are using i guess
<teferi> um, nothing fancy
<teferi> folders?
<teferi> maildir?
<Lathiat> yeh that shold work fine
<Lathiat> more worried about things like virtual users
<teferi> nothing that fancy
<teferi> all right! tooltips!
<teferi> lemme check this into cvs and then i'll upload it somewhere
<teferi> http://wmute.net/~teferi/evo-mail-notify.py
<teferi> requires python, python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras-dev
<teferi> and python2.4-dbus
<teferi> please beat on it and tell me if you break it
<tritium> teferi, thanks again :)
<teferi> tritium: hey, i'm doing this because i need it. the fact that you may find it useful is entirely coincidental :)
<teferi> oh crap, small bug
<teferi> okay, try now
<teferi> tritium: it work okay fro you?
<tritium> teferi, no, import error for egg.trayicon
<tritium> Im probably missing a python lib
<teferi> tritium: you need python-gnome2-extras-dev
<tritium> cool, thanks
<tritium> teferi, I'm going to have to check it out later.  I'll let you know next time I see you.  Thanks again.
<teferi> no problem, i'll hang around
<teferi> huh, switching to dovecot broke my folders just a teensy bit
<Lathiat> might need to fiddle with the option for folders
<teferi> it doesn't root its namespace in INBOX like courier did
<teferi> which is a bit different
<teferi> i seem to still be able to access all my old folders, though, so no loss yet
<teferi> however, i don't seem to be able to subscribe to folders from inside evolution. odd, that.
* teferi shrugs
<Amaranth> \sh_away: Your server is about to die. :P
<bddebian> If someone gets a second, can they just check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps and let me know if that is too much or too little info for the page?
<slomo> bddebian: you are BarryDefreese? well it seems like too much information ;) should be ok this way :) at least me and the others just list on what packages we're working currently...
<bddebian> slomo: Well I was trying to get info out there for others that I have looked at it but not necessarily will be able to fix the package itself.  You think it's too much?
<slomo> bddebian: that was a joke :) i think it's ok this way
<bddebian> slomo: Oh sorry :-)  Thanks for looking.
<slomo> bddebian: maybe add a link to the debian bugreport you mean :) is this #304666 or #301618
<bddebian> I thought about that but I was trying not to get too verbose. :-)
<slomo> hm, just add them ;) that's ~15 additional characters and when somebody wants them deleted he just can do it... which one of these two bugs is causing problems? only the second?
<bddebian> Just did :)
<slomo> ok, fine :) hm, maybe you can try to do an updated package? uupdate ist your friend ;) but is the 2.1 branch source/binary compatible with 2.0?
<bddebian> Of zorp?  It should be the 3.0.x branch
<slomo> oh ok :)
<Nafallo> slomo: btw. for kismet you might want this debian/control: http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/control.kismet
<Nafallo> slomo: i.e. changed Suggests and Description to what debian has in the last sync :-).
<Nafallo> slomo: hi btw :-)
<slomo> hi ;) hmm, why do you tell me that? kismet was on my todo list after gnucash/sawfish/python-gnome2 but nobody should've known that ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: I hacked on 2005.04.R1-2 to build on ubuntu before 2005.06.R1-0ubuntu1 was uploaded :-).
<Nafallo> slomo: but that version had the Suggests from 2004.04.R1, so I wanted to tell you that for the next kismet upload :-).
<comadreja> I need a revision on this http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=156
<comadreja> btw siretart, thanks for kismet !
<Nafallo> slomo: hmm, are you the right person btw? :-)
<slomo> i don't think so ;) maybe you've mistaken me for comadreja? :)
<slomo> but thanks anyway :)
<Nafallo> slomo: ahh, hehe. sorry then :-).
<comadreja> oh, yes, it's me
<comadreja> :)
<Nafallo> comadreja: ^ s/slomo/comadreja/g ;-)
<comadreja> send me a diff
<slomo> comadreja: the diff of your gmail-notify upload seems to be broken
<comadreja> damn, let me check
<comadreja> oh, it's a new package, damn
<Nafallo> comadreja: k
<slomo> comadreja: is kismet completely fixed now? in that case you can remove it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps and add your name and the package name to the already-done-table ;)
<comadreja> slomo: should be, yes. I'll retry it
<comadreja> slomo: yes, it does
<slomo> comadreja: it works at least on ppc :) and it isn't segfaulting for me like the old version
<Nafallo> comadreja: that's http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/control.diff
<comadreja> slomo : that's not thanks to me :D
<comadreja> Nafallo : awesome
<bddebian> Hmm, I don't get any unmet install dependencies for the zope-* stuff on UniverseUnmetDeps
<slomo> which architecture? x86?
<bddebian> Aye
<|rockinnerd|> i'm so confused on how to start to be a MOTU
<bddebian> |rockinnerd|: Join the club :-)
<bddebian> I'm just amusing enough to ogra to stick around.  Other than that, I'm useless :-)
<slomo> bddebian: even zope-popyda?
<bddebian> slomo: Yep
<slomo> bddebian: hmm, funny... zope-popyda: Depends: python2.1-popy (>= 2.0.8) but it is not installable  Depends: python2.1-popy (< 2.0.9) but it is not installable
<slomo> bddebian: this is also on x86 ;)
<bddebian> slomo: On Breezy?
<slomo> bddebian: yes
<|rockinnerd|> where does the community council meet?
<slomo> |rockinnerd|: #ubuntu-meeting
<bddebian> |rockinnerd|: #ubuntu-meeting
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<slomo> bddebian: there really is no python2.1-popy anymore... maybe you have hoary sources in your sources.list or something?
<slomo> bddebian: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=popy&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<bddebian> slomo: That's weird.  I don't get that dep in apt-cache search but I don't get an error when apt-get install zope-popyd
<bddebian> +a
<bddebian> I should really set up a chroot for this crap
<Nafallo> bddebian: pbuilder is your friend :-)
<slomo> bddebian: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<bddebian> I can install packages into my pbuilder?
<bddebian> I thought it was more a test build environment
<Nafallo> bddebian: pbuilder login is your friend to ;-)
<slomo> bddebian: and this package should be easy to fix... probably just change the (build)depends to python2.4-popy
<bddebian> slomo: I know
<bddebian> Nafallo: How do I do that?
<Nafallo> bddebian: set up a pbuilder and then run pbuilder login :-)
<bddebian> I have a pbuilder
<slomo> bddebian: but don't make the same mistake as me and don't install something else than the default stuff ;) gets really hard to fix build dependencies when everything is there by default :)
<Nafallo> slomo: well. you probably used --save-after-login ;-)
<Nafallo> login is having a chroot that gets restored after you've been there :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: yes _that_ was the mistake ;) really stupid
<Nafallo> slomo: login is great for testing installations and that stuff :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: sure... as long as you don't add --save-after-exec =) well... i'll search something to eat... brb :)
<Nafallo> slomo: s/exec/login/ , but yea :-)
* Nafallo is using --save-after-login quite often though.
<Nafallo> mirrorchanges, getting ccache to work etc... :-)
<bddebian> Weird.  I get the depency failure in pbuilder but not in my normal breezy environement.. WTF
<ogra> bddebian, is your installation up to date ? is you pbuilder up to date ? i guess one of them is outdated
<|rockinnerd|> what do you think i should put in my Wiki; ive added myself to tomorrow's meeting agenda
<thierry> at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ what means the hammer, the light and the heart?
<bddebian> The CC meeting is tomorrow? Yeesh
<bddebian> ogra: Well I thought I updated my pbuilder but it was pulling from uk.ubunutu.com and I know I changed that so I am confused
<slomo> tseng: ping?
<bddebian> OK damnit, shouldn't pbuilder be using my /etc/pbuilder/apt.conf/sources.list???
<slomo> hmm, i've created a package for cowbell yesterday uploaded it to revu and now the upstream author asked me whether i want the debian/ stuff included upstream :) would this be wise or can this cause problems somewhere? and what would be the best choose for the version numbering in that case? 0.1-0?
<jamessan|work> debian/ should not be in upstream
<slomo> jamessan|work: ok, thanks :) are there any reasons for this?
<jamessan|work> for one, it means there's no diff.gz
<bddebian> OK, I don't get a build dependencie installing zope-speedpack in pbuilder, but it does explode
<slomo> jamessan|work: and this confuses buildd/archives?
<bddebian> If someone is bored, could you look at this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/660
<jamessan|work> slomo: no, it makes it easier to see what changes the maintainer is making.  also, why should it be in upstream if it's debian specific?
<comadreja> I'm uploading the fixed gcl 2.6.6 package
<comadreja> to revu
<slomo> jamessan|work: no idea ;) he just asked :) doesn't really make much difference but is useless imho... same as the .spec files included with some packages
<ogra> bddebian, are all this python modules in the depends ?
<ogra> especially the python package that contains shutil
<bddebian> ogra: All which python modules?
<bddebian> Ohh
<ogra>  import fnmatch, glob, os, re, sys, shutil
<ogra> thats a line of python imports
<ogra> hmm, should be in python2.4
<bddebian> It doesn't depend python2.4 I don't think.  Which is probably the problem
<ogra> yep
<ogra> could also be a older version, or the python metapackage
<ogra> they contain it all
<comadreja> why don't you use dh_python ?
<bddebian> Who?
<comadreja> the debian helper thingy for python
<bddebian> I know what you meant, I meant who were you talking to, me? :-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<comadreja> bddebian : yes, sorry
<comadreja> bddebian : I forgot, I was talking to you
<Nafallo> I search for the author of books I want and get her homepage :-P
<Nafallo> I actually want to buy books :-)
<Nafallo> stupid google :-P
<thierry> at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ what means the hammer, the light and the heart?
<ogra> Nafallo, ever heard of amazon ? :p
<Nafallo> ogra: heard of it. never been there ;-).
<thierry> I'd like to review some package on breezy... could someone point one and how this works?
<bddebian> Depends python2.3-psyco?? WTF?
* Amaranth wonders how that got missed in the python transition
<Nafallo> ogra: how to make it sort only the swedish translation? :-P
<pef_aw> thierry: hammer = need work, light = new package (not already debianized), and heart means the package is accepted
<thierry> k
<ogra> Nafallo, tried amazon.se ?
<Nafallo> ogra: yepp. leads to www.active24.se or something like that.
<ogra> hmm
<siretart> hi folks
<siretart> CC concil is tomorrow, yes?
<Nafallo> siretart: yes
<Nafallo> ogra: irritating when you got the first three books, but can't find book five and six anywhere on the internet ;-).
<comadreja> siretart : thanks about kismet :)
<ogra> heh, probably the are confidential :)
<comadreja> sk
<comadreja> siretart : I uploaded two more packages
<siretart> comadreja: I (and the whole community) has to thank YOU for preparing the upload! :)
<siretart> comadreja: great! :)
<comadreja> :)
<bddebian> Amaranth: Are you talking about my zope question wrt "got missed on python transition"?
<Amaranth> i guess so
* bddebian just flaps in the breeze
<bddebian> CC meeting is 15:00 EST ?
<Lathiat> bddebian: date --utc and #ubuntu-meeting topic
<bddebian> Oh, only 4 hours difference so 16:00 EDT
<SloMoSnail> bddebian: 14:00 UTC... should be 15:00 EST
<seth_k> bddebian: we're in daylight savings, so EST is only -4 right now (not -5 as it is normally)
<bddebian> seth_k: Right
<comadreja> but the topi says 14:00 UTC
<seth_k> yeah bddebian read the tech board time
<bddebian> Hehe, I was confusing it with the NuN meeting :-)
<seth_k> 14:00 UTC - 4 = 10:00 UTC, hope you drink coffee bddebian
<bddebian> Shiite, that's only 10:00 am :-)  I'll just join in from work.. ;-)
<seth_k> 9 am for me, hello early rising
<comadreja> it's 16:00 for me :D nap time :D
<\sh> well...xfs is fast..but removing files is slow
<comadreja>  \sh you could move them to another dir and have a cron job to delete them
<\sh> comadreja: na..
<\sh> i need space...and I don't want to move to canada
<\sh> ogra: is it ok to say: Rebuild because of C++ Transition? I don't know if k* gets mad ,-)
<ogra> \sh, the HDs are bigger in canada ?
<\sh> ogra: more trees actually
<ogra> \sh, just describe: changed dependsncy blah to dependency blupp
<\sh> ogra: it's a rebuild...:(
<\sh> no changes at all...
<ogra> because of which dep do you do the rebuild ?
<\sh> libstdc++5
<ogra> mention it :)
<\sh> I just copied dokos text ,-)
<tseng> SloMoSnail: ?
<\sh> argl
<\sh> the list is completly borked
<\sh> damn
<SloMoSnail> tseng: already solved :)
<tseng> ok
<\sh> ogra: can u compile a list of libstdc++5 rdepends on amd64?
<ogra> \sh, not worth it currently, my system is heavy outdated...
<\sh> the list of unmetdeps is completly *censored*
<ogra> and since only half of xorg is waiting i'm not after upgrading currently
<Nafallo> \sh: better wait til does buildds are up2date again :-)
<comadreja> \sh, I created a small script, don't know if I told you
<bddebian> \sh: It is?
<\sh> comadreja: yeah
<Nafallo> "til does" wtf do I mean? :-)
<ogra> \sh, look through the recent changes and revert the breakage
<Nafallo> "till the" I guess ;-)
<\sh> comadreja: but some of the apps are already done by doko...and they're listed in my rdepends list
<ogra> Nafallo, i (as a suffering amd64 user) understood you ;)
<\sh> it's a mess
<Nafallo> ogra: hehe
<\sh> I complete auto rebuild should be ok..to see what breaks and what not
<siretart> \sh: if you paste me the correct grep-dctrl line, I will sent the output to you
<\sh> s/I/A/
<\sh> well...
<\sh> I'm not sure, if it's correct to see libqt3c102-mt in my list
<bddebian> I didn't think that was valid anymore?
<\sh> damn
<bddebian> \sh: Don't listen to me, I don't know shit though :-)
<\sh> k3b is in main?
<\sh> why the hell is it depending on libqt3c102-mt?
<siretart> gnarf. forget it. should concentrate more on my work here. only partial multitasking support available here :/
<\sh> siretart: work :)
<bddebian> \sh: I might be wrong.  libqt3c102 still shows in my archive.  Though I swore that was replaced by libqt3-mt?
<bddebian> OK, so zope-speedpack is crashing looking for shutil and some other functions.  It depends python2.3-psyco.  Doing a dpkg -S for shutil only returns python-2.4 and python2.4-twisted.  Should zope-speedpack depend on python2.4 then?
<jamessan|work> do you even have a 2.3 version of python installed?
<jamessan|work> dpkg -S only searches currently installed pacakges
<bddebian> Oh yeah, good point
<bddebian> dumbass :-(
<Nafallo> I need popcorn
<bddebian> Well it is in python2.3 but not python2.3-psyco.  Of course -psyco depends on python-2.3 I am sure.
<sn9_> it does
<sn9_> What's the canonical way (lower case C; no pun intended) to keep track of broken universe deps for breezy?
* bddebian doesn't understand why these are failing
<sn9_> Are you positive it's looking at the right path?
<bddebian> sn9_: Me?
<sn9_> The exact path for shutils.py is dependent upon the python version.
<sn9_> I just thought it might be looking for the wrong one.
<bddebian> sn9_: This fails on apt-get install zope-speedpack and zope-popyda
<sn9_> s/shutils/shutil/
<sn9_> Well, .deb pkgs don't depend on individual files, so exactly what dep isn't satisfied?
<sn9_> oh. you mean it's not depending on what it should...
<sn9_> Still, the problem could very well be a bad path somewhere in the install script for speedpack.
<ogra> bddebian, did you make it depend on python or python2.4 now ?
<bddebian> ogra: Neither yet.  I was trying to get a better handle on the actual problem. :-)
<ogra> depend on python, rebuild it and see if the error still occurs (i doubt it)
<sn9_> If it depends on python2.3-psyco, and that depends on python-2.3, apt-get should set them both up first, so if the script is still failing, it's not really a dep problem.
<bddebian> sn9_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/660
<bddebian> ogra: Just python vs. python-psyco?
<ogra> bddebian, additionally
<bddebian> Ahh, OK
<ogra> bddebian, if it doesnt work, there is something else broken, but i'd try the obvious first...
<bddebian> SHould I change python2.3-psyco to just python-psyco also?
<ogra> dunno, is there a metapackage ?
<ogra> if so, it will depend on python2.4-psycho .... so you should test if it still works later
<ogra> since you changed versions of the deps
<sn9_> Note that -psyco is only available on i386, so anything that depends on it won't be installable on amd64 or ppc.
<Mo42> hi there... i think that i found a bug in some universe packages...
<sn9_> that's not hard to do
<sn9_> :)
<ogra> Mo42, file them as pointed out in the topic
<Mo42> i do not know which package is wrong...
<sn9_> ogra: does that apply to breezy as well?
<ogra> sn9_, yep
<Mo42> yes, only breezy
<ogra> you can file bugs on hoary too... but it very much depends if it gets solved
<Mo42> it's about gnome-art, which is not included in hoary
<ogra> Mo42, the wallpaper downloading thonie ?
<ogra> thingie
<Mo42> yes..
<ogra> Mo42, ask seb128 in ubuntu-devel, he probably wants to package it
<bddebian> sn9_: But the package current depends on python2.3-psyco.  Hmm, but it is arch: all.  Does that mean, that is wrong also?
<Mo42> it has already been packaged? its in universe already
<ogra> oh
<ogra> sorry then
<ogra> file the bug :) and dont listen to me :)
<Mo42> but there seems to be a dependency missing
<ogra> Mo42, on what ?
<Mo42> it does not run if librexml-ruby is not installed
<ogra> eek, its ruby ?
<Mo42> yes..
<ogra> now i know why its not in main :)
* ogra adds the dependency
<sn9_> bddebian: according to packages.ubuntu.com, -psyco is i386-only, so anything that's "all" best not depend on it
<Mo42> on debian unstable, libglade2-ruby depends on librexml-ruby, not gnome-art directly
<ogra> ah...
<ogra> yes, the package is very odd...
<ogra> i'm just looking at it
<SloMoSnail> ogra: and while you're at it... libgda2-ruby and libgtkglext1-ruby also have missing binary dependencies but a simple rebuild should do ;)
<ogra> SloMoSnail, all these ruby packages have fixed depends and build depends... its a mess...
<ogra> normally i refuse to touch ruby crack at all
<SloMoSnail> won't it be possible to write something like dh_python for ruby which puts the depends in automatically?
<ogra> yes, thats whats missing...
<bddebian> Would dh_python be better for zope-speedpack et al do you think?
<ogra> bddebian, try it.... maintaining packages is driven by boring rebuilds ;)
<bddebian> ogra: ??
<\sh> ogra: lol
<bddebian> Hmm, how do I test a .deb in pbuilder?
<ogra> bddebian, i try it in my main system (which is not right) set up a chroot is the alternative
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I'm not so off.  I usually test everything right in my main environment too :)
<ogra> yes, but you'll never really know if the deps match then ;) because it might be that the missing dep is already installed
<bddebian> Bah :-)
<\sh> bddebian: every two days a complete new chroot is good :)
<bddebian> You guys are killing me here.. :)
<Nafallo> \sh: for what? :-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> as I said earlier... pbuilder login is your friend :-)
<Nafallo> no need to replace chroots, they will do that themselves when you logout :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: well...old school ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: *s*
<bddebian> Nafallo: But if I did that, how would I get my .deb file over?
<Nafallo> bddebian: I do it the \sh way :-)
<Nafallo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalAptGetRepositories
<bddebian> Ahhhh, nice
<bddebian> Damn, tooo much to learn :-)
<\sh> bddebian: my exp is yours
<Nafallo> bddebian: naah, set it up and it's working ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: thx for reading it actually ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: you mean using it? we should have  a hook for uploading built stuff btw ;-)
<Nafallo> directly from pbuilder that is :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: actually...my server is full (no mem anymore :() so sbuild has to w8 for mark :)
<Nafallo> I was actually talking about a pbuilder hook to dput local stuff :-)
<\sh> and revu needs really some love
<\sh> Nafallo: oh...hmmm
<\sh> yes
<bddebian> Can I use dpkg to install the deb but resolve the dependencies from sources.list?
<Nafallo> bddebian: that's why I prefer the solution on that wikipage :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Yeah but I already have my chroot now and I'm supposed to be working.. ;-P
<Nafallo> hehe
<ogra> AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
<Nafallo> ogra: hi :-)
<ogra>  debian/rules clean
<ogra> dh_testdir
<ogra> ruby1.8 extconf.rb
<ogra> extconf.rb:9:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
<ogra>         from extconf.rb:9
<ogra> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<ogra> who the f*ck invented this ill language
<ogra> this packages are as silly as you can build a package
* ogra cries
<ogra> the rules file is written in ruby....
<\sh> what?
<ogra> make calls ruby and ruby calls the commands
<SloMoSnail> wtf?! next time i'll write my rules in brainfuck :)
<ogra> would be fine with me, if it wouldt do that already in the clean target...
<ogra> just to build a source package you have to install all this crap
<ogra> s/wouldt/wouldnt
<comadreja> how do I reupload a package to revu ?
<SloMoSnail> comadreja: remove the .upload file and upload it like before
<comadreja> without changing the name... of course, just a word of changes :)
<pef_aw> night !
<comadreja> oops, that easy. Thanks :)
<ogra> comadreja, but never ever do that to uploads.ubuntu.com
<comadreja> taking note...
<ogra> :)
<comadreja> I don't have upload privs anyway
<ogra> comadreja, but you're on your way, arent you ?
<comadreja> ogra: hope so, I'm doing my best
<Nafallo> ogra: hehe. you're unstoppable ;-)
<ogra> you do , really...
<comadreja> :)
<|rockinnerd|> Can anyone here look @ my wikipage to see if i'll be accepted at tomorrow's Council meeting? <http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristopherCmolik>  Any critique is appreciated
<|rockinnerd|> I apologize for asking an all-to-often asked question, too
<bddebian> Well time to head home.  Catch you all later.
<seth_k> |rockinnerd|: what have you done to contribute to Ubuntu specifically?
<Nafallo> hmm
<|rockinnerd|> seth_k, nothing, yet
<seth_k> |rockinnerd|: that's a very important prerequisite to applying for membership.
<|rockinnerd|> oh... well, what do you suggest that i do?
* |rockinnerd| removes myself from the agenda
<seth_k> there are plenty of ways to get involved
<|rockinnerd|> so i dont have to be accepted to get involved? only with MOTU?
<seth_k> supporting in the forums and IRC, writing docs for the wiki, filing and testcasing bugs, packaging and backporting,
<seth_k> no, anyone can get involved, even with MOTU
<|rockinnerd|> only with MOTU i have to be accepted?
<ogra> or just some artwork ;)
<seth_k> of course you cannot become a MOTU until you are a member
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<seth_k> but REVU is open to anyone
<|rockinnerd|> what's revu?
<ogra> |rockinnerd|, first become a member, then do some packaging work we can judge... then become MOTU :)
<seth_k> it's a system to which you can upload your packages for Ubuntu, and MOTUs will review them for inclusion in Ubuntu
<seth_k> see /topic for revu info
<|rockinnerd|> ah. thank you.
<seth_k> I started by supporting in #kubuntu and #ubuntu, and by backporting apps from Breezy to Hoary
<|rockinnerd|> define supporting
<seth_k> and getting to know the team of devs and MOTUs
<|rockinnerd|> like tech support?
<seth_k> tech support. There are plenty of new users about
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<ogra> a wiki howto page would do it as well... or even better helping with a transition (we have plenty of them currently)
<seth_k> so there are all sorts of ways to contribute. But contributing is something you do before becoming a member, to prove yourself, not after ;)
<|rockinnerd|> has a windows to linux migration guide been done?
<seth_k> lots of wiki howto pages! make us lots! :P
<seth_k> not to my knowledge, no
* |rockinnerd| claims it
<ogra> |rockinnerd|, tere is some pre work on the wiki
<|rockinnerd|> ray_ how do i change the root password?
<|rockinnerd|> |rockinnerd| ray_, sudo passwd
<ogra> |rockinnerd|, some guy has done really great resaerches, must be on the wiki anywhere
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ my first support case :-)
<ogra> EEEK
<tseng> EEEEEEK
<seth_k> EEEEEEEEEEK
<ogra> just use sudo :)
<seth_k> well we won't kill you this time
<|rockinnerd|> well, he specifically asked
<seth_k> but http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sn9_> sudo passwd -L
* tseng dies
<ogra> if users still need root, we need to improve sudo... not revert to the old crap ;)
<seth_k> are you a Kubuntu or Ubuntu guy, |rockinnerd|
<ogra> heh, what a question
<|rockinnerd|> Ubuntu with KDE, so both i guess
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> it's all marketing anyways ogra
<ogra> seth_k, i stopped to distinguish :)
<sn9_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<ogra> at least since i have to build edubuntu :-/
<seth_k> hehe
<tseng> man today was one of those days where I worked straight through
<tseng> i didnt goof off once
* seth_k updates his pbuilder and hopes that the new KDE packages fix his build
<|rockinnerd|> ok, i added to a wiki, just as a first step https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<seth_k> you need not label your changes, they are picked up by MoinMoin.
<|rockinnerd|> ive been burned where it's bolded.
<Burgundavia> |rockinnerd|, can you join #ubuntu-doc please?
<|rockinnerd|> just doing whatever other people have been doing, but i wasn't aware of that fact.
<|rockinnerd|> I apologize if i'm trolling
<seth_k> you're not :)
<seth_k> we're glad you're interested in helping
<|rockinnerd|> ^^ directed twoards Burgundavia
<seth_k> grumble Riddell, kde-devel depends kde-core, kdesdk, kdelibs4-dev, kdebase-dev, libkonq4-dev, but can't be installed
<|rockinnerd|> s/twoards/towards
<SloMoSnail> is someone here who wants to take a look at http://yggdrasil.sytes.net/files/debdiff/ ? these 3 debdiffs are for UniverseUnmetDeps packages and really simple... ogra maybe? ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-07-24
<ogra> SloMoSnail, i'm working since 7:00 today... not anymore, sorry.... i need some sleep soon
<SloMoSnail> ok, no problem :)
<ogra> did you link it from the wiki ?
<SloMoSnail> yes
<ogra> great
<ogra> i'll look at it tomorrow then
<SloMoSnail> thanks :) well, i'll go to sleep now... gn8 all :)
<ogra> night
<|rockinnerd|> ive gotta /part, too many windows open. Thank you for all of your advice
<schweeb> tseng: dude, cowbell?  I must try.
<havoc> bah
<havoc> is there a website for searching backports?
<Burgundavia> not until they come on to the ubuntu servers
<sn9_> apt-cache search
<havoc> bah, don't have a *running* ubuntu server handy ATM :(
<Burgundavia> what package are you looking for?
<havoc> this one: http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/
<havoc> I need 2.0.x
<ajmitch> morning
<havoc> hoary only has 1.6.4
<havoc> ajmitch: morning
<Burgundavia> breezy has 2.0.3
<Burgundavia> if it is not already backported, you can request it
<havoc> Burgundavia: yeah, breezy has what I need, but I was advised not to use breezy sources with hoary
<havoc> chillywill advised against it ;)
<havoc> chillywilly
<havoc> at this point I'll try it
<havoc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=netatalk&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Burgundavia> pull the sources out and build the breezy version in a hoary pbuilder
<havoc> according to that the breezy and hoary versions of netatalk depend on different libc versions
<havoc> hmm
<ajmitch> which is why they'd require a rebuild
<Burgundavia> if you build your own, you might be able to get around that
<havoc> ajmitch: yeah, I kinda guessed that much :)
<havoc> ajmitch: chillywilly just stopped by my house for a beer, and I'm givig him shit about it ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<havoc> he pretty much sold me on ubuntu, and now it doesn't work ;)
<havoc> although this is a strange case
<havoc> friggin linux fileserver for a mac network
<ajmitch> seems normal enough to me :)
<havoc> :)
* ajmitch hasn't seen chillywilly online for a little while
<havoc> I learned the hard way that you *need* netatalk 2.0+ to server a mix of OS9 and OSX clients
<havoc> stupid Apple :(
<ajmitch> shouldn't be hard to get 2.0.3 built for hoary
<havoc> ajmitch: he says "I am online, just not on the ubuntu channels"
<havoc> he's on #gnue as always
<havoc> he's standing right behind me reading this :)
<ajmitch> not exactly talking there though
<havoc> ajmitch: yeah, I have to try it or stick with mandrake-cooker
<ajmitch> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> you'd run a production server on cooker?
* ajmitch waves to chillywilly
<havoc> ajmitch: have been for a while, several servers in fact
<havoc> ajmitch: but I've been on #mandrake-cooker for years and am intimate with all it's problems
<havoc> but I'd *prefer* to use ubuntu
<havoc> which is what I'm trying to do :)
<ajmitch> good choice
<havoc> but I have this nice new 1.2TB RAID 5 machine that I'm supposed to deliver this week that *needs* netatalk 2.0+ on it
<havoc> and chillywilly is not helping ;)
<ajmitch> he ought to be able to help
<bddebian> C'mon chillywilly!!
<ajmitch> it'd only take a few minutes to setup a pbuilder chroot
<ajmitch> and I'm sure he's done that before
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, have you done an MainInclusion reports?
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: no, I haven't
<havoc> ajmitch: I think I'll do that now, lemme re-install hoary on it quick, it currently has mandrake
<bddebian> Mandark?
<havoc> bddebian: yup ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<havoc> chillywill is getting on one of my other machines here ...
<havoc> he's drinkin my beer, so he can damn well help me get this running ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<chillywilly> flaaaassh
<chillywilly> aaaahh ahaaah
<bddebian> chillywilly!!!!
<chillywilly> master of the universe or some shit
<bddebian> "He saved everyone one of us"
<bddebian> D00d that would be like He-man and stuff
<chillywilly> I know
<chillywilly> I fscked it up\
<bddebian> hehe
<chillywilly> havoc is giving shit about it
<bddebian> Cry havoc and let loose the dogs of war
<ajmitch> morning chillywilly
* havoc used to drink a *lot* in college, hence the nickname
<chillywilly> hey ajmitchie
<ajmitch> took you long enough to get here :)
<havoc> he's a slacker
<chillywilly> pfft
<chillywilly> thanks a lot havoc
<chillywilly> you are withing kicking distance
* havoc throws shit across the room at chillywilly 
<chillywilly> :)\
<chillywilly> ow!
<ajmitch> so how can we help you gentlemen?
<chillywilly> desparate time call for desparate measures
<chillywilly> times
<chillywilly> um
<chillywilly> so is there documentation on doing this pbuilder thing?
<chillywilly> cause no, I have never done it
<ajmitch> yes
* chillywilly == slacker
<bddebian> chillywilly: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowTo
<ajmitch> there is, actually
<ajmitch> thanks bddebian
<bddebian> Gotta be good for something :-)
<chillywilly> I think that was a 404
<chillywilly> d00d
<bddebian> It's there
<chillywilly> I don't think you can even get that right bddebian ;)
<chillywilly> PbuilderHowto
<bddebian>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<chillywilly> is the link'
<chillywilly> lkjsafdl;kjsfd
<bddebian> Hey, I did it from memory, give me a break :-)
<chillywilly> I am feeling a little buzzed drinking beer on an empty stomach
<ajmitch> can't handle your alcohol :)
<chillywilly> bah
<havoc> hmm, we need food
<ajmitch> so do I
<ajmitch> 1/2 an hour until lunch for me :)
<chillywilly> damn upsidedown people
<havoc> ok, we'll be back, need to go get another pork chop for chillywill for dinner :)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: being in the southern hemisphere has no relevance on timezine :-P
<bddebian> Sheesh
<ajmitch> ?
<bddebian> :-)
<Burgundavia> Burgundavia can I pull crackish ideas like Yast2 from IdeaPool ?
<crimsun> where's the NEW queue listed for Ubuntu?
<tseng> crimsun: i dont think its web-facing
<tseng> crimsun: only elmo facing
<crimsun> ok
<tseng> crimsun: oh, will xfce4 be installable on breezy?
<tseng> i was going to play with it the other day
<crimsun> jani and I are discussing the Xfce update to 4.2.2
<sn9_> it's not installable right now
<tseng> i said "will" as in future tense
<crimsun> there are a couple issues: we'd like to eliminate as much duplication between os-works and Debian's pkg-xfce, so there are some political issues to resolve (or at least smooth over). But yes, it will be installable in Breezy.
<tseng> rock on
<bddebian> David Essex
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: yeh, yast2 is totally crack, that'l so never work
<bddebian> OK, so I can't use my local apt repository in pbuilder unless I set up apache or some such?
<Nafallo> bddebian: I use apache :-)
<Nafallo> 2 even
<bddebian> Like I don't have enough crap running on this poor laptop already? :-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<ajmitch> it can handle it
<ajmitch> I had apache, mysql & plenty of other junk running on my laptop
<ajmitch> it was a little slow ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<havoc> chillywilly is stuffed :)
<bddebian> Too much information :-)
<havoc> we gave him diner
* havoc and Wife(tm) are good cooks :)
<ajmitch> but the important thing is - did you get pbuilder setup? ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: What do I need to try to set my Hurd apache box as an apt repository?
<ajmitch> it doesn't matter if it's hurd or not
<ajmitch> except for stability, of course ;)
<bddebian> Don't I have to run something to make it "apt-gettable"?
<ajmitch> and what packages are you wanting to share?
<ajmitch> yes, you do
<ajmitch> man apt-ftparchive
<havoc> ajmitch: not yet, chillywilly's still eating ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: That is where I was thinking about sticking my Ubuntu patches since I already have it "available"
<havoc> I think he likes coming over here too much, his wife is gonna be jeleous
<ajmitch> so he's slacking off on the job again
<havoc> yup :)
<chillywilly> ooof
<chillywilly> I ate like a piggie
<chillywilly> but I feel goooood
<chillywilly> both computers have TV tuners
<chillywilly> I am moving in ;)
<bddebian> Hehe
<bddebian> Shit zinc-compile depends libgmp3.  apt-get build-dep zinc-compiler "can't satisfy build-dependencies".. Sheesh
<havoc> bah
<havoc> can't move
<havoc> mmm, food;  Good
<ajmitch> bddebian: probably ghc6 related
<havoc> crap, I think I hit <enter> instead of typing 'server' to install
<ajmitch> chillywilly: sounds like you'll have to go for a run or something ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Sure seems to be
<chillywilly> ajmitch: :P
* chillywilly watches havoc install again
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGhc6Transition - zinc-compiler is listed there
<bddebian> Oh WTF.  I was just downloading that
<chillywilly> all we are is dust in the wind
<bddebian> Shutup Kansas :-)
<chillywilly> haha
<schweeb> you're my boy blue!
<chillywilly> you're such a schweeb
<chillywilly> :^)
<chillywilly> duuuuuuuuuuust iiiiin the wwiiiiiinnnd
<chillywilly> dah daaah daaaah dah daaaaaaah
<ajmitch> oh be quiet :P
<chillywilly> :)
<chillywilly> I shouldn't be this loopy on a monday night
<teferi> why not?
<chillywilly> cause my loopiness is mostly stress induced and it's hard to be stressed this early in the week
<crimsun> oh no it's not
<chillywilly> although havoc has had a hell of a day ;)
<crimsun> code review today and tomorrow, so it's hella not fun
<bddebian> Not if you write decent code
* bddebian ducks
<chillywilly> lol
<crimsun> decent C code != decent Java code
<bddebian> Is there such a thing as decent Java code? ;-)
<crimsun> particularly when you have to write within historical constraints
<bddebian> haskell-utils build-depends ghc6 and ghc6 depends haskell-utils.  Shiiite
<crimsun> yes, I think ajmitch mentioned that before ;)
<havoc> yay!
<chillywilly> weeeeee
* chillywilly pokes the mirror
<ajmitch> calm down man
<havoc> now we'll see if chillywilly knows his shit or not ;)
<chillywilly> :-o
<ajmitch> havoc: how much beer did you give him?
<havoc> heh
<havoc> he ate *two* stuffed pork chops :)
* havoc would much rather be cooking than messing with 'computers'
<chillywilly> fibber
<ajmitch> right, so have you built netatalk yet?
<chillywilly> don't deny your geekness
* havoc is a food geek
<chillywilly> quiet you
<chillywilly> sorry that was for ajmitch
<chillywilly> :)
<havoc> ajmitch: chillywilly is working on it :)
<bddebian> chillywilly don't do shit
* bddebian hides
<havoc> he's setting up sources n shit for me
<havoc> cuz I'm lazy, and he's well fed :)
<ajmitch> why hide, bddebian? :)
<havoc> ajmitch: are you trying to say that chillywilly is on no condition to chase anyone down?
* havoc feels like a beached whale ATM
<havoc> a beached whale with beer :)
<ajmitch> havoc: no comment
<havoc> the pork chops were *very* good :)
<havoc> and the Wife made stuffign and veggies w/ a garlic-butter sauce
<chillywilly> running pbuilder
<bddebian> w00t
<bddebian> OK, no source package for unicon-im
<ajmitch> havoc: evil man, I only had a small lunch & I'm hungry now
<chillywilly> it's validating and retrieving a bunch o' stuff
<schweeb> I just ate
<schweeb> and I'm hungry now
* chillywilly is thirsty
<havoc> ajmitch: a lot of our friends have been dropping by for dinner the past year
<havoc> and not just the single ones (as in the case of chillywilly)
<ajmitch> well it's a bit ar for me to walk
<havoc> although we are on chillywilly's way home
<havoc> ajmitch: you're in .nz?
<ajmitch> yes, I am
<chillywilly> still going....
<chillywilly> I have juicy juice
<chillywilly> it's the juiciest of the juice
<chillywilly> it's updating a package listing now
<ajmitch> we don't need the running commentary :)
<chillywilly> bah, it's using us.archive though
<havoc> sure you do :)
<chillywilly> yes, you do damnit :)
<havoc> chillywilly's wife is gonna be mad
<ajmitch> yep
<chillywilly> bah
<ajmitch> she probably has dinner cooked for him
<chillywilly> nah too
<havoc> ajmitch: ha, no.
<chillywilly> no she doesn't
<chillywilly> she ditched me for one of those women parites
<bddebian> parites?  Is that like parisites or parity?
<chillywilly> oh, it'd done
* bddebian ducks
<chillywilly> blah
<ajmitch> bddebian: sounds french to me
<havoc> bddebian: like Pampered Chef or something
<bddebian> heh
<havoc> although I've gone to those type of things with my wife
* havoc does the cooking in *this* house :)
<chillywilly> ok, this is not the netatalk version we need
<havoc> we need 2.0.3
<havoc> from breezy
<ajmitch> chillywilly: now you tell us...
<bddebian> So get it :-)
<havoc> tell chillywilly ;)
<chillywilly> what's the syntax?
<chillywilly> need breezy source?
<chillywilly> deb-src
<ajmitch> chillywilly: change the deb-src line to say breezy instead of hoary :P
<chillywilly> :P
<havoc> what file is that all in?
<bddebian> hehe
* havoc should be paying attention
<bddebian>  /etc/pbuilder/apt.conf/source.list I think
<havoc> ah
<havoc> pbuilder specific thing
<chillywilly> aaaah
* ajmitch uses /etc/apt/sources.list in the base.tgz
<chillywilly> I got nothing there, did I miss something?
<chillywilly> cp -ar /etc/apt/* /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/
<chillywilly> I ran that
<chillywilly> where's my chroot source.list?
<chillywilly> sources
<ajmitch> chillywilly: yes, you broke it, you'll have to send the hardware to me for fixing
<bddebian> hehe
<ajmitch> chillywilly: in the tarball... sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login
<chillywilly> I guess I am blind
<havoc> chillywilly is just being retarded
<bddebian> chillywilly: You have to do a pbuilder update with --save-changes or whatever the fsck it is
<chillywilly> thanks havoc
<havoc> :)
<havoc> you know I'm just kidding :)
<chillywilly> do I rebuild it then?
<chillywilly> I changes all hoary to breezy in my chroot sources.list
<chillywilly> changed*
<bddebian> Hmm zeiberbude:  "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt" ??
<ajmitch> chillywilly: don't do that
<chillywilly> Id id it wrong
<ajmitch> aye
<ajmitch> only change deb-src, not deb
<chillywilly> "change all occurres to breezy"
<chillywilly> bah\
<ajmitch> you're not doing a straight breezy chroot
<chillywilly> why not?
<ajmitch> but you're setting up for the evil of backports
<bddebian> chillywilly: Sudo pbuilder update --distribution breezy --override-config isn't it?
<havoc> ok, starting over :)
<bddebian> Ohh backports
* bddebian shuts up
* ajmitch could have put up a package for you quicker than this :P
<havoc> :)
<chillywilly> well I followed the howto but those steps need modification
<chillywilly> for what I need
<chillywilly> ajmitch: wth man
<havoc> ajmitch: but then chillywilly wouldn't have learned anything ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> havoc: it's far more entertaining this way :)
<havoc> ajmitch: *I* think so :)
<chillywilly> ajmitch: so um, now what? change my chroot distro to breezy and run those commands again
<chillywilly> pretty sure I have backports in there
<havoc> but he's helping me out a lot, so I'll be nice :)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: ok, the easy way is to grab the source outside of the chroot
<bddebian> So why wouldn't zeiberbude be able to find -lqt?
<ajmitch> or login to it, get the source, build it there
<chillywilly> wait it's not in backports
<chillywilly> it
<chillywilly> netatalk is in breezy
<ajmitch> chillywilly: that's why you're doing this :P
<ajmitch> if it was in backports, you wouldn't need to build it yourself
<chillywilly> right
<bddebian> Do be do be doo
* ajmitch has no hoary chroot active to use
<ajmitch> ah, I have a hoary chroot, excellent
<chillywilly> now I have an error after changing all 'hoary' to 'breezy'
<chillywilly> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/breezy.buildd
<havoc> that's not good
<chillywilly> what's up with that ajmitchie?
<ajmitch> you're doing it wrong
<bddebian> chillywilly: Did you modify your /etc/pbuilderrc ?
<chillywilly> :(
<chillywilly> ye
<chillywilly> a
<ajmitch> I told you not to do that :)
<chillywilly> argh
<bddebian> Doh
<havoc> "I have made it with a woman.  Inform the men."
<chillywilly> heheh
<bddebian> uhh
<havoc> Futurama rules
* ajmitch said, use a hoary chroot, pbuilder login --save-after-login, update the deb-src line only, apt-get update
<havoc> "I have made it with a woman.  Inform the men." -- Zapp Branigan
<chillywilly> ajmitch: deb-src in the "real" source.list?
<chillywilly> sources.list
<chillywilly> "pbuilder login --save-after-login" <-- what's that?
<havoc> from the man page for '--save-after-login':
<havoc> --save-after-login
<havoc> that's it
<ajmitch> chillywilly: it's called a command to type in
<havoc> nice
<chillywilly> ok, but a deb-src where? /etc/sources.list?
<ajmitch> in the chroot
<chillywilly> ok
<ajmitch> pbuilder login gets you into the chroot
<chillywilly> ic
<chillywilly> now I gotcha
<chillywilly> running the pbuilder create again for hoary
<ajmitch> ok
<chillywilly> what's the path to the source.list after you do the pbuilder login?
<chillywilly> sources.list too
<chillywilly> ;P
<ajmitch> same as always
<ajmitch> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<chillywilly> k
<chillywilly> ummm, I have no editor in the path
<ajmitch> nano
<chillywilly> bah ;)
<chillywilly> not found
<bddebian> nano r0x j00
<havoc> where
<havoc> 's the chroot?
<ajmitch> whereever it was defined in his pbuilder config
<ajmitch> chillywilly: once you get everything nicely setup, then you can help out with ubuntu work like you ought to :)
<chillywilly> APTCONFDIR="/etc/pbuilder/apt.config/"
<bddebian> ajmitch: :-)
<chillywilly> that's the only path I set
<ajmitch> BUILDPLACE
<havoc> WTF can't they just call it PBUILDERCHROOT ?
<bddebian> heh
<havoc> BUILDPLACE=/var/cache/pbuilder/build/
<chillywilly> that dir is empty
<havoc> tis empty
* ajmitch wonders if chillywilly has the package built yet
<chillywilly> no
<havoc> can you symlink out of a chroot'd dir?
<havoc> no, need a hardlink, that's right
* ajmitch prefers bind mounts
<chillywilly> how can I add a breezy line to sources.list if I can't run an editor?
<bddebian> vi?
<ajmitch> what is in /bin ?
<bddebian> :-)
<havoc> there is not /bin
<havoc> at least not under /var/cache/pbuilder/build
<ajmitch> I mean in the chroot :P
<ajmitch> the one he should be logged into by now
<havoc> where is the chroot?
<chillywilly> ther's no editor in /bin after doign pbuilder login
<chillywilly> I was logged into it before
<chillywilly> I just logged in and looked again
<ajmitch> this is painful..
<havoc> ALL HAIL THE HYPNO-TOAD!
<ajmitch> if you don't have an editor, why don't you install one?
<chillywilly> there's sed
<havoc> haha
<chillywilly> Ia m
<chillywilly> installing emacs :)
<havoc> gah
<chillywilly> int he chroot
<havoc> install vi
<ajmitch> yay for you :P
<havoc> much smaller
<chillywilly> true
<chillywilly> ajmitch: ok, isntalled vim
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> so edit the file
<ajmitch> you've used debian for long enough to know where things are :)
<bddebian> So why would a package build-depend on libqt3-mt-dev but link with single-threaded -lqt ???
<havoc> ajmitch: he's in a semi-food-coma
* ajmitch thinks using pbuilder was a waste of time
<ajmitch> bddebian: it needs fixed, perhaps?
<havoc> ajmitch: bah, now you tell us
<chillywilly> gotta install quite a few things to get things rolling
<ajmitch> havoc: I didn't suggest pbuilder in the first place
<ajmitch> I don't like using it much :)
<havoc> who did?
<chillywilly> for crying out loud....
<havoc> whose bright idea was this?
<chillywilly> what's the syntax to say I want sources form breexy?
<chillywilly> and why doesn't the frellin howto tell you how to login to the chroot?
<ajmitch> chillywilly: pbuilder login is too challenging?
<ajmitch> I told you the syntax, change the deb-src line
<ajmitch> simply changing hoary to breezy in that line
<chillywilly> I did
<chillywilly> and I updated
* ajmitch is still getting his hoary chroot up-to-date
<chillywilly> apt-get source <package>
<chillywilly> but won't that pull it from haory?
<chillywilly> hoary
<ajmitch> no
<chillywilly> <package>/distro ?
<ajmitch> why would it grab from hoary?
<chillywilly> it is pulling from hoary
<chillywilly> cause it's a hoary chroot
<ajmitch> apt-get showsrc netatalk
<ajmitch> and don't paste it here
<havoc> uh-oh
<havoc> the wife called
<ajmitch> heh
* havoc is in trouble now
<ajmitch> bye havoc
<ajmitch> it's been nice knowing you
<bddebian> Doh
<havoc> no, *chillywilly's* wife called
<havoc> but she'll blame me
<havoc> for chillywilly not being home yet
<chillywilly> ajmitch: why would I paste it?
<chillywilly> showsrc does not work
<chillywilly> I've never seen it before either
<ajmitch> sorry, apt-cache showsrc
<havoc> well, that
<havoc> s different
<chillywilly> 1.6.4a
<ajmitch> people have a habitual reaction to paste the results of what people tell them to type in
<chillywilly> pasting in IRC is rude
<chillywilly> :)
<ajmitch> if I had a faster connection I'd just build it for you & be done with it
<havoc> rafb.net is nice
<havoc> as is pastebin.com
<ajmitch> but my chroot is still uploading
<ajmitch> updating
<ajmitch> sigh, not enough caffiene today
<chillywilly> so you don't know what I am doing wrong?
<havoc> ajmitch: you just want a shell?
<ajmitch> havoc: could be good
<chillywilly> basically you don't know how to do it off the top of your head? :)
<chillywilly> and you need to just play with it :)
<chillywilly> that sounds sexual
<bddebian> Haha, lick my balls zeiberbude
<havoc> WTF is zeiberbude?
<chillywilly> speak engrish you creaton
<bddebian> That's cretin
<bddebian> I dunno some dumb-ass package on UniverseUnmetDeps :-)
<havoc> ah
<chillywilly> I need a nap
<havoc> ajmitch: so what's the story?
<havoc> how bad did chillywilly mess things up? ;)
<chillywilly> he doesn't know how to do it any better than we do ;)
<bddebian> hehe
<havoc> "We have long since evolved beyond the use for asses."
<ajmitch> about to start building it
<chillywilly> so are you going to tell me how you're doing it?
<ajmitch> perhaps
<chillywilly> I didn't realize it was like a whole other deb install ;)
<ajmitch> yes..
<ajmitch> we'll wait a few minutes & debs should come out the other end
<chillywilly> good
<ajmitch> how fast is the box?
<chillywilly> purty fast
<havoc> ajmitch: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ajmitch> I can't, I'm building
<chillywilly> cpu MHz         : 2668.041
* havoc isn't even sure what the hell it is
<ajmitch> ok, done..
<havoc> it's not mine, so I'm not that concerned
<havoc> ajmitch: df -h
<havoc> :)
<ajmitch> I thought it might have been a dual-core athlin 64 :)
<chillywilly> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
<chillywilly> /dev/sdb1             1.1T   33M  1.1T   1% /mnt/raid
<chillywilly> :)
<chillywilly> the chroot is inside that build dir
<chillywilly> 19862
<ajmitch> yes, that is correct
<ajmitch> packages are in /home/ajmitch now
<chillywilly> so what did you do to get the sources?
<ajmitch> changes the sources.list
<chillywilly> just use the a non-chroot deb-scrc line?
<ajmitch> nope
<chillywilly> well tell me :)
<ajmitch> well, the deb-src line doesn't matter if you're in a chroot or not
<chillywilly> ok, well I copied the hoary line and changed the distro
<chillywilly> and then updated
<chillywilly> but apt-get source netatalk was giving me the old one
<ajmitch> yep
<chillywilly> got rid of/commented out hoary deb-src?
<ajmitch> I think that it was in hoary-security, in universe
<ajmitch> or hoary-updates
<chillywilly> that figured
<chillywilly> figures
<ajmitch> because I had to add hoary universe & breezy universe (source)
<chillywilly> how did you find it?
<chillywilly> apt-cache search? apt-cache show?
<ajmitch> apt-cache policy on my breezy box
<chillywilly> so can you do something like apt-get source pkg/breezy?
<ajmitch> you can, but I didn't need to
<chillywilly> cause breezy pkgs are an "upgrade"?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> so you can install the packages now
<ajmitch> and have a working netatalk
<chillywilly> well the package has dependencies
<ajmitch> so install them :)
<chillywilly> ya think :)
<havoc> chillywilly is saving my ass here
<havoc> as is ajmitch ;)
<havoc> although it's all chillywilly's fault
<chillywilly> :-/
<havoc> apple services are fucked up
<comadreja> hello gentlemen
<chillywilly> ok, it's installed
<ajmitch> now I expect chillywilly to put in a couple of hours a week helping the MOTUs as payment
<comadreja> that would be nice, indeed
<ajmitch> since I've spent a few hours helping you today :)
<havoc> ajmitch: or better yet he will convince me to do so
<chillywilly> Ia m going home and going to bed now :)
<havoc> ajmitch: thanx a lot :)
<ajmitch> no problem
<havoc> ajmitch: we'll be shutting these machines down now
<havoc> (so log out, please)
<comadreja> which ones, night is young
<ajmitch> go ahead
<havoc> just didn't want your ssh session to hang, I personally hate that
<comadreja> ~.<enter>
<comadreja> used to close a hanging session
<havoc> comadreja: that may be some useful info :)
<havoc> ok, time for me to send chillywilly home to his angry wife :)
<havoc> and for me to go to bed with my angry wife
<havoc> night night :)
<comadreja> nite !
<havoc> his wife is gonna be pissed
<Amaranth> woo, libfaad in multiverse
* Amaranth hugs MOTUs
<Amaranth> so...how about gstreamer-faad? :)
<ajmitch> bbiab :)
<chillywilly> thanks again ajmitchie
<chillywilly> caroline is not angry though
<chillywilly> she's about as far from the opposite as possible *winK* *wink*
<bddebian> Pig
<bddebian> ;-P
<bddebian> Gnight gents, enjoy
<bddebian> chillywilly: Good to "see" you man
* #ubuntu-motu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<siretart> morning
<Burgundavia> morning
<\sh> hey siretart
<siretart> huhu \sh! hi Burgundavia
<\sh> jesus...I can't even have a profile on a dating community because of my glasses..
<\sh> damn
<\sh> I'm too stylish for this world, I use linux, and wear blue glasses cause of my eyes
<\sh> ;-)
<siretart> :)
<pef> hello
<\sh> siretart: are u running gnome? do u have liferea installed?
<siretart> \sh: yes, but I'm still on hoary
<\sh> siretart: ah..:(
<\sh> I just installed liferea and I didn't see it appearing in the menu
<Burgundavia> \sh can you test something with totem for me?
<\sh> Burgundavia: sure
<siretart> I need to finish my Studienarbeit, after that I will send my notebook to repair and when it returns I'll upgrade it to breezy
<\sh> but i have totem-xine
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> you have a mouse with a scroll wheel?
<\sh> yepp
<siretart> \sh: did you check if this is some sort of panel updating bug? try relogin
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> open totem, click on the volume thingy
<Burgundavia> and roll the mouse button up and down
<Burgundavia> which way raises the volume?
<\sh> ehe..the wrong way
<Burgundavia> ok
<\sh> wheel up == decrease wheel down==increase..just like a plane ,-)
<\sh> can I say: update menus somewhere in the panel menu? or is it not working?
<Burgundavia> say again?
<\sh> Burgundavia: as i said, i installed straw and liferea...they should be in applications/Network...but the gnome app menu is not updating automatically.
<Burgundavia> interestingly, it seems to work the correct way when the bar is closed
<Burgundavia> I have noticed that as well
<\sh> smeg says, the apps are in the menu, but looking inside the panel app menu nothing is there
<Amaranth> what broke?
<Burgundavia> that is a gamin bug
<Burgundavia> or maybe a inotify bug
<Amaranth> nothing is in the panel at all?
<Amaranth> gamin is b0rked hard core
<Burgundavia> there was a patch today for gamin
<Amaranth> well, it's not so much gamin as libgnome-menu's use of gamin from what markmc has said
<Burgundavia> to build against inotify
<Amaranth> gamin has been broken since hoary
<Amaranth> i don't know if it worked in warty, i didn't have the menus to work on :)
<Amaranth> patch? where?
<Amaranth> \sh: killall gnome-panel
<Amaranth> then when it comes back up your new entry will be there
<Burgundavia> debian/rules:
<Burgundavia>     * build with inotify.
<\sh> Amaranth: no...the new apps are not showing up automatically
<Burgundavia> gamin (0.1.2-1ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low
<Amaranth> oh
<Burgundavia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gamin/gamin_0.1.2-1ubuntu1/changelog
<Amaranth> i'll have to run a couple tests, see if it still doesn't work
<\sh> damn....crashed
<Amaranth> gamin still does not work
<Treenaks> gamin is teh b0rk
<ajmitch> evening
<Amaranth> i suppose it's time to look at the logs
<Amaranth> it's either going to be full of rubbish or full of errors about too many things to watch
<Burgundavia> \sh, already fixed
<Burgundavia> \sh, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310845
<\sh> Burgundavia: ah...so a matter of time for sync ,-)
<Burgundavia> only in cvs right now
<\sh> could we backport the patches?
<Burgundavia> I would wait until seb128 puts the new version of totem in breezy
<Amaranth> isn't 1.1.3 the new version?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> and it has that bug
<Amaranth> ok, 1.1.3 is in breezy already
<Burgundavia> the fix for that bug is only in cvs
<Amaranth> I know, but you said wait for the new version before backporting the patch.
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> I was saying don't backport the patch, wait for the new versin
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: he'll have to pass it by the UVF committee
<Burgundavia> yes
* Burgundavia is hoping to pass inkscape 0.42 pass the uvf committe
<Amaranth> oh dear
<Amaranth> UVF already?
<ajmitch> yep
<Amaranth> i'm upstream and still working on smeg 0.8 :)
<Burgundavia> yes, july 7th
<ajmitch> Amaranth: we can make exceptions
<Amaranth> yeah, i have a feeling that won't be a problem :)
<Burgundavia> nor do I
<\sh> Amaranth: what if UVF committee is saying no?
<\sh> ,-)
<Amaranth> \sh: I kill.
<\sh> hehe
<Amaranth> I make smeg not work on Ubuntu and watch users kill. ;)
<\sh> add menu -> kill -9 1
<\sh> change menu -> rm -Rvf  /*
<Amaranth> you can't kill init
<\sh> but u can try instead of adding a menu ,-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> who do i have to talk to to sync vlc from debian?
<\sh> raise a dialog and say: can't add menu cause init is not dying ,-)
<Amaranth> good idea, users will spend all day trying to figure out how to kill init :D
<Burgundavia> it seems that uvf has been fairly loose right now
<Amaranth> aye
<Amaranth> starts fairly loose, tightens up as well go
<Amaranth> err, as we go
<Amaranth> and afaik universe doesn't freeze until the day the CDs are made
<ajmitch> well
<ajmitch> UVF applies to universe this time round
<Amaranth> eek
<ajmitch> so new upstream versions have to be approved
<ajmitch> it's not hard, it's been delegated
<Amaranth> oh, they want you to fix gcc4 stuff instead of package foo 0.9+ :)
<ajmitch> ogra, dholbach, \sh
<Amaranth> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltheora_pic
<Amaranth> anyone have any ideas? :)
<Treenaks> Amaranth: maybe it shuold -ltheora ?
<Amaranth> yes, that works
<Amaranth> but that's a massive patch to vlc :/
<ogra> ajmitch, you and siretart as well iirc
<ajmitch> ogra: ok
<ogra> :)
<ajmitch> ogra: in other news, I'm on the debian mono team now
<ogra> yay
* ogra needs to apply to utnubu
* ajmitch needs to get active in pkg-zope as well
<Amaranth> utnubu is run by the same guy that things launchpad is canonical's plan to take over the world
<Amaranth> :P
<Amaranth> err, thinks
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I know..
<ajmitch> quite funny really
<Burgundavia> he is at least trying to bridge the gap
<ajmitch> but his issue is more that he doesn't want any strong central control or dependency
<ajmitch> he can still use the patches with no problem :)
<JanC> Amaranth : I think he wrote that blog article to point to some problems when launchpad/canonical would become the single place to go to for too many open source resources
<JanC> and I think he exagerated it a bit to make sure everybody would read it  ;-)
<Nafallo> read Martin F. Krafft's answer :-)
<JRe> siretart: how can i see if i have an access in REVU ?
<siretart> JRe: ask me ;)
<JRe> siretart: have i an access ;) ???
<siretart> JRe: what is your realname and what is your keyid?
<siretart> JRe: write me an email with your keyid and pass
* siretart is out for lunch, cu later
<siretart> re
<comadreja> howdy all
<havoc> morning
<JanC> why is there a new (seemingly incompatible) wx 2.4 in breezy ?   :-/
<ogra> why incompatible ?
<pef> how can I just dl a package (no installation) if it is already installed ?
<pef> apt-get -d install doesn't works is already installed
<Nafallo> pef: wget? :-)
<pef> Nafallo: consider I don't know the package's uri :)
<Nafallo> pef: w3m? :-)
<pef> erf
* pef disagree
<Nafallo> hehe
<comadreja> aptitude -d <package>
<JanC> well, it has another package name to start with   :)
<JanC> libwxgtk2.4c2 vs. libwxgtk2.4-1
<ogra> JanC, so the apps need a racompile (transition) but that doesnt mean its incompatible
<ogra> recompile even
<JanC> well, it will be incompatible until it's recompiled & renamed I guess ?  :)
<\sh> there was an issue with this
<\sh> doko had it in his hands..
<\sh> i think
<JanC> I just found it strange to see it in the archive...
<\sh> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10826
<pef> comadreja: perfect, thanks :)
<comadreja> pef : np :)
<doko> sh: yes, a recompilation is needed.
<doko> sh: but IMO, you should try to rebuild with wxwidgets2.6 anyway
<\sh> doko: didn't u upload Date: Mon, 18 Jul 2005 12:54:37 +0000
<\sh> Source: wxwindows2.4
<ogra> doko, so when is wx 2.6 supposed to hit breezy ?
<doko> sh: yes
<doko> ogra: it's in NEW
<ogra> ah :)
<doko> which reminds me to write an email ...
<\sh> doko: so u recompiled it already ,-)
<ogra> and a MainInclusionRepot i guess
<ogra> Report even
<\sh> actually I refuse to work until X is running again and I can type some at signs again ,-)
<\sh> s/can/able to/
<slomo> hi all :)
<|rockinnerd|> has openoffice.org beta 2 been ubuntu-ized yet? as far as i've seen it hasn't.
<seth_k> |rockinnerd|, sure. We're up to 1.9.114
<|rockinnerd|> ah. so its been done.
<|rockinnerd|> uni/multiverse?
<seth_k> main
<seth_k> breezy
<|rockinnerd|> oh breezy
<seth_k> all development is done in breezy
<|rockinnerd|> yep
<seth_k> hoary is frozen and receives only security updates
<|rockinnerd|> oh. How stable is breezy?
<seth_k> I'm using it on three boxen
<seth_k> right now X doesn't work
<seth_k> but stability is relative
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<seth_k> I slid back to -36 Xorg and am sitting here until X gets fixed
<sistpoty> hi folks
<siretart> huhu sistpoty
<sistpoty> does anybode know, if X is fixed in breezy?
<sistpoty> -e+y
<ogra> hahaha
<siretart> I don't think so, there havn't been related uploads in the last days..
<ogra> good joke
<sistpoty> k, than i'll sit back and wait g
* |rockinnerd| will wait for x to (almost) work b4 switching to breezy
<ogra> sistpoty, but we still accept bets ;)
<sistpoty> hrhr
* ogra votes for -45 to be the first usable version
<Treenaks> ogra: that early? :P
<|rockinnerd|> Here is my suggestion for breezy (and i put it into the suggestion pool aready): Since ubuntu has GUI -based configuration tools, and Ubuntu is now becoming more newbie-friendly (except for breezy as of know, of course,) we should put in a graphical firewall frontend, like Guarddog
<slomo> hmm... what's the right way to get the types u_int, u_char, u_long in c?
<Treenaks> |rockinnerd|: or firestarter, but please read the mailinglist thread on -devel about this from a few weeks ago
<tseng> except ubuntu's policy for default install has no open ports
<ogra> |rockinnerd|, talk to carstenh in ubuntu-devel ... he's the guy working on the firewall bounty
<siretart> |rockinnerd|: sure, are packages for this already available and usable?
<Treenaks> |rockinnerd|: in short, "personal firewalls" are useless heaps of monkey dung
<sistpoty> slomo: #include <sys/types.h> i think
<ogra> Treenaks, yes, thats why we pay a bounty for it :)
<Treenaks> ogra: wow, I'm going to ask the local zoo for some monkey dung then ;)
<siretart> ah. cool
<ogra> Treenaks, lol
<Mez> hmm
<|rockinnerd|> siretart, as far as i know... there are packages, but i will check
<Treenaks> ogra: where do I send it? :P
<Mez> can someone tell me what is meant by the comment
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=81
<tseng> which comment
<tseng> there are several
<Mez> the last one
<Treenaks> ogra: (hmm.. 2 birds with one stone.. what's daniels' address? :P)
<|rockinnerd|> i'm signing up for revu, how do i send my GPG key to the keyservers? <== this is a n00b question, i know
<slomo> sistpoty: thought that too and it works in a small test but in the package i'm currently fixing it doesn't... hmm...
<tseng> Mez: it means the configure.ac is looking for newer version than you build-dep on
<Mez> |rockinnerd|, yes, normally, so siretart can grab a copy
<ogra> Treenaks, hmm, i could look it up somewhere, i'm sure :)
<tseng> Mez: or you dont specify version at all
<Treenaks> ogra: I mean.. he might fix X if we send him monkey dung ;)
<|rockinnerd|> Mez: how?
<Mez> |rockinnerd|,
<Mez> |rockinnerd|, gpg --send-keys
<|rockinnerd|> ah. thanks
<sistpoty> slomo: is it an automake package?
<dave> hi! anyone here who is experienced with preseeding of custom ubuntu/debian boot cds ?
<|rockinnerd|> from carstenh: hi, i'm already working on a new graphical firewall frontend for breezy :)
<slomo> siretart: yes
<slomo> narf... i meant sistpoty...
<sistpoty> slomo: does automake/autoconf build a config.h? i think, automake/autoconf might generate s.th. for types in it
<sistpoty> slomo: but I'm not really sure if so and how to switch this on/off
<siretart> |rockinnerd|: I added your key to the revu keyring now. please try to get your key signed
<|rockinnerd|> define "key signed"
<Treenaks> |rockinnerd|: GPG key signatures..
<Treenaks> |rockinnerd|: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keysigning_party
<Mez> |rockinnerd|, http://www.cryptnet.net/fdp/crypto/gpg-party.html#ss1.2
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<|rockinnerd|> what does cc mean?
<|rockinnerd|> nvm
<siretart> sorry for not respoding quick. /me quite busy
<\sh> community council, carbon copy
<\sh> depends on the context
<pef> c compiler, too
<Treenaks> credit card
<\sh> communist center
<ogra> corpus christi ?
<Treenaks> counter curse?
<slomo> sistpoty: thanks anyway... the error seems to lie somewhere else ;) argh...
<|rockinnerd|> doesnt the meeting start in like 17 minutes?
<|rockinnerd|> ive got what cc means in his context
<Treenaks> |rockinnerd|: community council?
<|rockinnerd|> carbon copy
<|rockinnerd|> community council meeting starts in like 15 min right>
<ogra> yep
<|rockinnerd|> are people not on the agenda allowed to attend?
<ogra> sure
<|rockinnerd|> thanks
<ogra> all our meetings are public
<Treenaks> does anyone have a link to the "how to set up baz for noobs" thing?
<sistpoty> slomo: np... btw. i just remembered: it should be #include <inttypes.h> for u_int8_t and companions (which imo refers somewhere to sys/types)
<bddebian> Morning
<slomo> sistpoty: also for u_int?
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<sistpoty> slomo: dunno, but i think yes
<Nafallo> bddebian: don't forget to show up on CC today :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Why, they said two weeks?? :-)
<Treenaks> Nobody knows?
<bddebian> Hi slomo
<Nafallo> bddebian: aha. just read the agenda and saw you're name in the "need to show up"
<Nafallo> if the meetings is every two weeks still it has to be today :-P
<bddebian> Oh yeah, maybe it has been two weeks.  Sheesh time flies. :-)
<ogra> bddebian, arent you memnber already ?
<bddebian> ogra: No, you said I was just a clown. ;-P
<ogra> :p
<ogra> no, serious, havent we approved you last CC ?
<\sh> bddebian: where r u on the list?
<bddebian> ogra: No. I didn't expect it.
<bddebian> \sh: Dunno
<ogra> hmm, i thought we did...
<\sh> bddebian: put urself on the list...guy
<\sh> rush
<\sh> hurry
<ogra> \sh, he is
<ogra> thats why i'm asking
<|rockinnerd|> another n00b question: how do you find out what your own keyid is ?
<\sh> oh yes
<\sh> he's hiding
<pef> what's the "good" profile to apply as member ?
<\sh> " I'm basically a "luser" who longs to be a hacker.
<ogra> pef, you mean wikipage wise ?
<\sh> "
<\sh> that's a good start
<\sh> bddebian: nice one .)
<bddebian> \sh: I'm on there. Under "Needs to show up" BarrydeFreese
<|rockinnerd|> pef, what have you done to contribute to Ubuntu? name? Interests in open-source software,
<\sh> bddebian: catch u :)
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> bddebian: 3 kids?
<pef> |rockinnerd|: bugs reports, new packages, packages fixes :)
<seth_k> bddebian, you coming to -meeting ?
<bddebian> \sh: Yep
<bddebian> seth_k: Yep
<bddebian> Thought I need some coffee
<tseng> oh no, its tuesday
<\sh> bddebian: approved :) the age fits as well
<bddebian> s/Thought/Though
<ogra> pef, look at the DanielRobitaille wikipage, thats an example of a perfect page... (no need to be *this* perfect)
<bddebian> \sh: Heh
<\sh> ogra: we're not alone anymore :)
<seth_k> well haul yourself in there, 4 minutes bddebian!
<pef> ogra: will look at this, thanks
<|rockinnerd|> pef, specifics
<ogra> \sh, you mean we have another old fart aboard if we approve bddebian ?
<\sh> ogra: right...
<\sh> ogra: and we can blame him if somethign went wrong
<ogra> hmm, i have to think about that
<|rockinnerd|> nvm found how to do so
<pef> |rockinnerd|: 2 news packages, 2 packages fixes, 2 bugs reports to bugzilla, 11 to malone, 2 solved in malone (packages fixes)
<|rockinnerd|> put it in ur wikipage ^^
<Amaranth> pef: If you do it fast you could even get member status today, if we have time at the end of the meeting.
<Amaranth> Which starts right now, folks.
<pef> Amaranth: just have to update my wiki page ?
<Amaranth> pef: And join #ubuntu-meeting
<pef> Amaranth: already done :)
<Amaranth> pef: At the end mako will ask if there is any other business, ask then.
<pef> Amaranth: ok
<|rockinnerd|> uh... what is loco?
<bddebian> Location I think.  There are teams by Geographical locations
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<robitaille> |rockinnerd|: loco = local community
<robitaille> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<|rockinnerd|> go ti
<|rockinnerd|> s/ti/it
<kbrooks> ah
<pef> Amaranth: I don't think it's a good idea to apply now, since nobody asks me to become a member, not enough work ;)
<Amaranth> haha
<kbrooks> pef: here, not enough work
<Amaranth> you're a good example of some random stranger wandering in
<kbrooks> no one asked me
<havoc> so there are no 2.4.x kernels for hoary?
<havoc> or am I just being an idiot?
<kbrooks> Amaranth: heh
<kbrooks> havoc: there are none
* havoc thinks 'idiot', possibly
<havoc> bah :(
<chillywilly> bah
<havoc> so once again I have a problem :(
<kbrooks> havoc: WHAT's that?
<chillywilly> debian always has the lastest 2.4.x kernel in their repo
<havoc> kbrooks: have a 3ware 8506-4lp
<havoc> the 3ware monitoring software doesn't work with 2.6.x
<kbrooks> you cant mix debian and ubuntu, chillywilly
<chillywilly> I know
<chillywilly> thanks for stating the obvious :)
<Amaranth> you can if you're fscking nuts
<havoc> heh
<kbrooks> i'd like to help with motu
<kbrooks> ogra: leader?
<pef> Amaranth: what do you exactly want to mean ?
<kbrooks> i'd like to help with motu.
<kbrooks> How do I participate?
<ogra> kbrooks, can we talk about that after the meeting is done ?
<kbrooks> ogra: ok
<Amaranth> pef: You've done some things, have some plans on things to do, and don't have a bunch of cheerleaders (no offense). See if you can get accepted based on a good first impression.
<chillywilly> do you need to compile it?
<chillywilly> havoc:
<havoc> yeah?
<chillywilly> looks like a binary
<havoc> stupid 3ware binaries won't work cuz they *think* the 3w_xxxx mod isn't loaded, but it is
<chillywilly> ic
<pef> Amaranth: I see, but I prefere being approved not by luck ;) so it will be for later
<havoc> bah, fsckers
<havoc> did an strace on tw_cli
<havoc> it's trying to open("/proc/scsi/3w-xxxx", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<havoc> which only works for 2.4.x
<chillywilly> blah
<chillywilly> kernel-source-2.4.27 - Linux kernel source for version 2.4.27 with Debian patches
<chillywilly> there's also kernel-package that will build a kernel deb
* siretart has to leave now, sorry folks!
<siretart> bye!
<|rockinnerd|> Bye!
<tritium> bddebian, congratulations, buddy.  :)
<slomo> bddebian: will you take care of my english as well? ;)
<bddebian> Sure :-)
<slomo> bddebian: congrats btw :)
<bddebian> As long as you all watch mine :-)
<sistpoty> yeah, congrats bddebian
<bddebian> tritium: Thx
<chillywilly> bddebian: what did you do this time? ;)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Told them all I would send them OldWorld powerbooks.. ;-P
<chillywilly> greeeeaat
<Nafallo> lol
* chillywilly thwaps bddebian *hard*
<bddebian> Ouch
<comadreja> hmmm after being accepted as a member, what's the process I should follow, regarding keys and all that stuff ?
<bddebian> comadreja: Do you already have your gpg key?
<comadreja> yes, and the CoC signed in launchpad...
<Amaranth> Is your key signed by someone in the strong set?
<Amaranth> ok, you're done
<comadreja> nopes
<Amaranth> it's not?
<slomo> Amaranth: who is the strong set?
<comadreja> is not signed by anybody in the strong set
<Amaranth> slomo: biglumber.com
<Amaranth> comadreja: then it's worthless :)
<slomo> Amaranth: ok, then i'm in the strong set ;)
<comadreja> cool, what should I do then ? have it signed by sitss, how ?
<Amaranth> comadreja: find someone near you on biglumber.com, contact them, buy them a beer or something and have them sign your key
<comadreja> cool, thanks :D
<sivang> ogra_: so is the glu1 transition no longer rquired? (I recall some talk by daniels about it and not sure the outcome)
<sivang> bddebian: congrets
<comadreja> Amaranth : any of the people in biglumber is good ?
<Amaranth> comadreja: any of them should be good, yes
<comadreja> Amaranth : cool, thanks
<slomo> when they're in the strong set... not everyone on biglumber is afaik
<sistpoty> bddebian: you had fiddled with haskell-utils?
<kbrooks> ogra?
<kbrooks> n/m
<ogra_> kbrooks, soon... let ma have a short rest....
<kbrooks> kk
* sistpoty got to go now... cya 
<slomo> bye sistpoty
<slomo> Amaranth: what's your process on smeg regarding localization?
<bddebian> Doh, I missed him
<tritium> congrats again, bddebian.  See you all later.
<Amaranth> slomo: rewriting everything to be super-gnomey which should get rid of a couple strings, i've added some and changed some
<bddebian> Thanks tritium, take care
<tritium> you too.  bye
<Amaranth> it'll be awhile before i can string freeze
<ogra_> bddebian, do you blog ?
<bddebian> No
<ogra_> comadreja, do you ? ^^^
<bddebian> My life is far too boring :-)
<|rockinnerd|> " "
<kbrooks> lol
<slomo> Amaranth: fine :) when there's something I can help you with just ask... I've much free time atm ;)
<slomo> bddebian: mine too... but sometimes I write an entry to my blog ;) at least every month one entry... not something usefull but hey... :)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Anyone familiar with gmake?
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<slomo> isn't gmake the normal gnu make present on maybe every linux system?
<bddebian> I guess, but I need to patch a Makefile for zeiberbude and it uses gmake :-(
<slomo> it isn't a normal Makefile?
* seth_k sits and looks for alternative packages to work on, since *none* of his KDE packages will build right now
<bddebian> slomo: Yes but it doesn't exist if I run cdbs-edit-patch
* Amaranth goes to lunch
<slomo> well i've never used cdbs-edit-patch :) is the Makefile created by configure?
<bddebian> slomo: Nope, gmake
<slomo> ah... qmake not gmake
<bddebian> Ohh, hehe
<slomo> well no idea :) i haven't compiled a qt package since almost 4 years... sorry
<bddebian> NP.  I assume I should be able to do something to the .pro file that becomes the makefile but it's all greek to me. :-(
<chillywilly> is there a way to make a quick and dirty package?
<chillywilly> I'd like to make a package for smartmontools from the CVS source because that version works with the SATA drives on my RAID
<ogra_> kbrooks, re
<chillywilly> where can I find info on making a package?
<jamessan|work> chillywilly: Debian New Maintainer Guide (http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/) would be a good place to start
<marcot> Where can I get doc about joining ubuntu?
<Mez> ogra_, did you get my email
<Mez> marcot: joining?
<kbrooks> ogra?
<kbrooks> wb
<kbrooks> i'd like to help with motu.
<marcot> Mez: yes, like, becoming a developer.
<kbrooks> How do I participate?
<ogra_> Mez, very nice wrap up :)
<Mez> ogra_, any comments ?
<ogra_> Mez, nope, its a fine process description for me...
<Mez> so you're agreed with everything in there?
<ogra_> yep
<Mez> including having you help review new additions?
<marcot> Is the joining process similar to debians?
<kbrooks> ogra!
<ogra_> marcot, not at all :)
<ogra_> Mez, new contributors you mean... yes.... i dont want to review backported packages please :)
<Mez> no ogra_ wouldnt expect that :D lol
<Mez> marcot, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/newmember/
<marcot> Mez: thanks.
<ogra_> marcot, kbrooks you need to become a member first...
<kbrooks> why?
<ogra_> marcot, kbrooks that means you have to make a substantial contribution to the distro, this can be a howto wikipage, soem artwork, fixing bugs etc...
<Mez> ogra_, think it's worth forwarding that msg to ubuntu-devel?
<ogra_> after that you sign the code of conduct with your valid and signed gpg key and send it to make... you need a wikipage that describes you and your work for ubuntu...
<marcot> ogra_: hum... ok.
<marcot> ogra_: just like debian.
<ogra_> after you applied the above steps you set up a link to your wikipage on the community council aganda page for a specific meeting... there you get approved for membership... this process can be done in 1-2 weeks
<HostingGeek> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/07/19/175205&tid=136&tid=1
<ogra_> marcot, kbrooks thats step 1.
<ogra_> Mez, sure, send it :)
<marcot> ogra_: Doesn't ubuntu accept all packages?
<marcot> "Ubuntu does not provide security updates and professional support for every package available in the open source world"
<ogra_> marcot, nope
<marcot> ogra_: what kind of package is rejected?
<ogra_> marcot, they at least have to be packaged in a half way sane manner
<JanC> badly packaged packages
<marcot> hum..
<marcot> With this I agree.
<ogra_> legally suspectable ones (i.e. lidvdcss2)
<marcot> I thought that this means not accepting by other reasons.
<ogra_> marcot, but this sentence rather says we dont support all of the packjages in universe...
<marcot> Is KDE in ubuntu?
<ogra_> which is a bit outdated, since there is slowly forming a universe security team
<tseng> you can find most of this info on the wiki or asking #ubuntu
<ogra_> marcot, yes
<tseng> oh sorry, wrong channel.
<marcot> ogra_: so why is there kubuntu?
<JanC> kubutnu = ubuntu
<ogra_> marcot, because they tweak it a bit to be at least half way usable (sorry gnome guy here)
<ogra_> JanC, is the menu the same in both ? or the app selection ?
<tseng> you can install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<tseng> they are just meta packages
<ogra_> yes
<tseng> all the packages are in one archive
<JanC> that's what I mean
<tseng> the difference is the installer
<ogra_> but you also can just install kde on top of ubuntu
<tseng> on the full install
<ogra_> and i doubt this is the same as kubuntu-desktop
<tseng> ogra_: no?
<tseng> i dont see why not
<tseng> i can install ubuntu server and then install ubuntu-desktop
<tseng> and get the same thing
<tseng> why not kubuntu
<ogra_> sure but is kde the same as kubuntu-desktop ?
<kbrooks> no
<ogra_> i doubt it
<JanC> at least, it *should* be like that
<tseng> huh?
<kbrooks> kde != kubuntu
<JanC> if not that's a bug IMHO  :-P
<ogra_> ok, but moving on with my little intorduction
<tseng> kubuntu-desktop contains kde
<tseng> whatever
<ogra_> tseng, sure
<kbrooks> tseng: contains != is the same as
<tseng> BWAR
<ogra_> tseng, kde doesnt contain kubuntu-desktop :)
<Mez> ogra_, sent
<ogra_> so its not exchangeable
<ogra_> ok, kbrooks we want you to sign the code of conduct first, thats why you have to become a member before becoming maintainer
<ogra_> so if youre a mamber, you start working with the guys in here and do some packaging stuff
<ogra_> easiest is to help with one of the transitions... mostly this requires only some small changes to the package and you learn to know how packages work
<ogra_> your packages get reviewed and uploaded then...
<ogra_> if you did this for some time (between 2 and 6 weeks is common) you put yourself on the technical board agenda and appear in the meeting...
<marcot> Is cinelerra in ubuntu?
<ogra_> the Tb will ask us motus and vote for you as a MOTU (or not)
<ogra_> tahst the whole process... if you are fast and already experienced with packaging, you can make it in 4 weeks
<marcot> How many developers are there in ubuntu today?
<ogra_> marcot, is it freely distributable ?
<marcot> It's GPL.
<ogra_> marcot, about 20 canonical employees and about 30 MOTUs
<marcot> But it depends on some non-free stuff.
<ogra_> like ?
<kbrooks> ogra_: ok
<Nafallo> ogra_: those 20 is with or withour launchpad?
<marcot> some codec stuff.
<kbrooks> what are "transitions"?
<ogra_> Nafallo, distro
<ogra_> kbrooks, we switched everything to python2.4 in hoary... so all dependent packages had to be touched once
<kbrooks> ogra_: ok. and?
<Nafallo> ogra_: 10 more than I thought ;-)
<ogra_> kbrooks, for breezy we have quite more ...
<ogra_> gcc-4.0
<ogra_> which led to a rebuild of all c++ stuff
<ogra_> xorg gets modularized, so packages change names...
<ogra_> and gl stuff needs transition...
<kbrooks> What does "transition" mean?
<ogra_> then we always have a list of unmet dependencys to fix
<ogra_> kbrooks, transitioning a set of packages...
<ogra_> making the same change everywhere
<ogra_> thats a very easy task if you did it once you know what to do with the next pkg
<ogra_> or the next 100
<ogra_> the most important difference to debian we have is, we have no personalized packages... everyone may touch everything and help out there (indeed we all have preferred packages and ask if we touch a package someone else normally cares for)
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> good
<ogra_> if you package something thats neither in debian nor ubuntu yet, you need 3 reviews of other MOTUs
<ogra_> and you are the guy who has to care for it further
* kbrooks understands
<Mez> ogra_, keys in rings, touching other peoples packages...
<Mez> hmm
<ogra_> ??
<Mez> lol - nvm :D
<ogra_> something wrong with that ?
<Mez> IT's  just a joke... those things sound rather ... rude
<ogra_> i mean it really depends on the package you touch, but it can be a awesome experience ;)
<kbrooks> ogra_: ok. i want a small package :P
* Mez stifles a laugh
<ogra_> heh
* Mez is working witha  large package
<Mez> and backports
<Mez> o_O
<ogra_> Mez, about your question about the unmet deps
<ogra_> i think revu is the right place... if not, put it up somewhere and link it on the wikipage
<Mez> ogra:even if no changes and just a rebuild?
<ogra_> since you cant upload...
<Mez> yet :P
<Mez> lol
<ogra_> :)
<Mez> ogra_, how am I going for MOTUship
<Mez> (I wanna be man-at-arms)
<ogra_> MOTUship ?
<ogra_> ah...
* ogra_ thought boat there
<ogra_> Mez, just go on with your packaging and be on the TB agenda next TB meeting ;)
<Mez> you mean tuesday ?
<ogra_> Mez, sure... fix some packages until then and you should be set
<Mez> but ogra_ am i ready yet ?
<ogra_> Mez, the packages will tell ;)
<slomo> ogra_: same for me? ;)
<ogra_> Mez, its only about packaging :)
<Mez> lol, most of what I'm doing atm is unmet deps stuff
<ogra_> Mez, grab one or two more complicated ones....
<Mez> ogra: like php4-universe?
<ogra_> there is also the GLU transition
<Mez> GLU ?
<ogra_> or php4-universe :)
<seth_k> Mez, package php5 for breezy, that'll do it :P
<Mez> lol
<ogra_> seth_k, php is in main
<Mez> isnt it packaged alreayd?
<seth_k> ogra_, php5 is? o_0
<seth_k> ogra_, news to me
<ogra_> seth_k, not yet afaik
<ogra_> seth_k, we wait for debian....
<seth_k> oh okay, that's what I was saying
<ogra_> seth_k, but it will go to main
<Mez> ogra_, read what seth_k originally said :D Mez, package %Bphp5%B for breezy, that'll do it :P
<seth_k> ah right, 4 won't stay in main?
<Mez> Mez, package php5 for breezy, that'll do it :Ptest
<Mez> ogra_, it'll go in main, but there'll be php5-universe too
<ogra_> seth_k, i dont think we drop packages from main this easily... but thats a mdz decision
* seth_k needs some packages to work on, all my KDE stuff won't build right now :(
<seth_k> bbl
<Mez> seth_k, tha would be because of daniels
<ogra_> Mez, dont always blame daniels... we all wanted the modularizaton :)
<ogra_> its a very important step for X
<Mez> lol - sorry, other people have been blaming daniels
<ogra_> yes, he's the guy doing the work
<Mez> ogra_, any idea how long it'll take?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> depends on daniels :)
<Mez> :'(
<Mez> :'(
<seth_k> Amaranth thought early next week
* Mez cant wait for breezy
<ogra_> might be...
* ogra_ cant wait for X
<Mez> isnt the version freeze next week ?
<seth_k> and you can blame daniels once you know how to fix all the stuff he is fixing, Mez :P
<ogra_> i need a first usable edubuntu CD :(
* Mez blames seth instead then
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> :D
<ogra_> heh
<seth_k> food time, $3 footlongs at Subway on Tuesdays!
<seth_k> bye Mez, ogra
<ogra_> ciao
<Mez> ogra_, isnt Version freeze next week?
<ogra_> aug. 11th
<ogra_> feature freeze...
<ogra_> version freeze is since some time
<Mez> ??
<ogra_> one or two weeks
<Mez> there's already beena  Version Freeze?
<ogra_> UVF, yes
<ogra_> all new upstream versions need approval...
<Mez> ah, ok, so adding stuff like - new packages = bad?
<ogra_> new is better then a new upstream version ....
<ogra_> new packages dont have rdepends, so they might break less other stuff
<ogra_> but they still need approval
<Mez> so form now to release is fixing uild-deps etc?
<havoc> ok, there is no chkconfig in ubuntu :(
<havoc> how am I supposed to edit services/runlevels?
<tseng> there is update-rc.d
<havoc> thanx
<havoc> hmm, it doesn't appear to be capable of listing what runs when
<kbrooks> nope
<havoc> how can I find out what starts when?
<havoc> like chkconfig --list on other systems
<havoc> the wiki is less than informative on this issue
<havoc> or I may just be blind
<tseng> the wiki doesnt attempt to document every aspect of the system
<tseng> feel free to improve it.
<havoc> I figured that
<havoc> I would have just installed chkconfig and been done with it, but there is no package
<tseng> chkconfig is specific to redhat
<havoc> ok
<tseng> and "derivitives"
<havoc> it seems to be a generic sys
<havoc> V
<Mez> ogra_, is there  aquick way to check for unmet deps on p.u.c ?
<havoc> thing though
<tseng> hm
<Mez> as in if the package has been fixed or not
<tseng> well, debian doesnt use it in any case
<Mez> cause, usually it shows something about unmet deps (cannot find package)
<chillywilly> update-rc.d is useless
<havoc> so how do I see what is set to start in which runlevel?
<ogra_> chillywilly, only if you upgrade ;)
<havoc> there has to be a way
<ogra_> Mez, it should have a buildX version... and there is a wikipage that lists them ....
<ogra_> havoc, all runlevels are the same
<ogra_> havoc, thats not SuSE :)
<Mez> ogra_ I know the wikipage lists them, but where did it get them from?
<havoc> ogra_: ok, then how do I see what starts at boot?
<tseng> Mez: dholbach writes scripts to build those lists
<ogra_> Mez, dholbach has a script... ajmitch might too
<ogra_> havoc, look in /etc/rcX.d/ ?
<chillywilly> ls /etc/rc2.d
<chillywilly> ;P
<havoc> gah, that is lame
<Mez> how often is that list updated?
<chillywilly> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=35858&postcount=8
<ogra_> havoc, debian leaves it to the admin to select whats started in which runlevel if he wants to have different ones
<ogra_> (by deleting the samlinks for example)
<ogra_> sym
<havoc> ogra_: I just can't believe there's no app to do it
<havoc> I guess I'll have to write my own
<havoc> how primitive
<Mez> aha, found it
<chillywilly> apt-get install rcconf
<havoc> chillywilly: thanx
<chillywilly> ncurses based interface
<havoc> I don't need curses
<ogra_> havoc, there is one in breezy... for hoary there was none thats stable enough... additionally i doubt that a normal user should modify bootscripts
<havoc> ogra_: no, but as the admin it would be handy :)
<tseng> the admin can install it himself
<havoc> install what?
<ogra_> havoc, debian assumes the admin knows the cli :)
<havoc> ogra_: chkconfig *is* cli
<ogra_> havoc, and in the end we derive from there :)
<ogra_> havoc, rm and ln too ;)
<havoc> ogra_: as I said, how primitive :)
<havoc> I'm just gonna write either a bash or perl scrit that is a copy of chkconfig
<ogra_> havoc s/primitive/kiss
<tseng> uh
<ogra_> keep it simple and stupid
<tseng> why would you write your own tool in place of update-rc.d
<bddebian> Bah fscking "real job".  Have I missed anything good?
<havoc> tseng: cuz update-rc.d doesn't do what I want
<tseng> ls does
<tseng> if you want to reinvent, who am I to stop you
<slomo> yeah... fixed the sawfish build =)
<tseng> oh man, sawfish
<ogra_> slomo, rocking !
<tseng> i can relive my gnome 1.2 glory days
<ogra_> tseng, yes, good for sawfish users :)
<bddebian> Damn, I suck, you rock slomo :-
<bddebian> )
<slomo> tseng: that was the primary reason why i choosed this before other stuff =) are there currently any sawfish users left?
<tseng> you can run it by itself
<tseng> and it has some funky lisp scripting abilities iirc
<tseng> maybe
<tseng> there are some weird people out ther
<bddebian> Thank you, thank you very much.. :-)
<slomo> well lisp is a nice language :) but not well-suited for anything else than some playing...
<slomo> bddebian: and you don't suck :P
<ogra_> slomo, agreed
<tseng> i could say the same thing about PHP
<tseng> but here I sid
<tseng> *sit
<Lathiat> i recently discovered ruby on rails
<tseng> i did too
<Amaranth> heh
<tseng> but im locked into php
<Lathiat> im not going to evere voluntarily write a php application for a website ever again
* bddebian recently discovered C ;-P
<Amaranth> i'd discover it if i didn't hate ruby
<Lathiat> ruby is actually quite nice
<Lathiat> why do you hate it?
<Lathiat> i dunno how it would be for writing real programs
<tseng> rails++
<ogra_> bddebian, isnt it nice :)
<Lathiat> but fo rthis kidn of thing, its fantastic
<Amaranth> it's python for perl lovers
<bddebian> ogra_: Awesome :-)
<Lathiat> Amaranth: the regex things kinda tol dme that
<Lathiat> i kinda thought that was cool
<slomo> Amaranth: there's something similar to rails for python: http://www.djangoproject.com/
<Lathiat> yeh
<Amaranth> yawn
<Lathiat> it works a little different
<Amaranth> that's about the 5th one
<Amaranth> subway was the first, iirc
<bddebian> So NOW is there anyone around that knows jack about qmake?
<Lathiat> Amaranth: django seems/im todl si the best of the python ones
<Lathiat> but it still sucks comparatively
<tseng> what the hell did you just say
<Mez> o_O
<Lathiat> django has the nice idea of an 'admin' separation
<Lathiat> haha
<Mez> aboot is buggered
<Lathiat> ignore what i said
<Lathiat> as opposed to rails which just has scaffolding
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/aboot
<tseng> the scaffolding is the best
<tseng> you can do in and customize the code
<Mez> the packages it provides arent availeable
<tseng> to fit.
<Lathiat> but yes scaffolding is very cool
<Lathiat> one major difference is that django uses a database backend
<Lathiat> representing its objects
<tseng> gross
<Lathiat> where as rails works around the database
<Lathiat> i prefer
<Lathiat> that
<tseng> i wouldnt say "around" it
<tseng> it just puts a nice interface on it
<Lathiat> tseng: yeh but
<Lathiat> the stuff activerecord wants you to do
<tseng> you can still use sql
<Lathiat> is for the most part, good design
<tseng>  or override the class
<Lathiat> and what i was already doing
<tseng> Lathiat: the naming?
<Lathiat> tseng: ya
<tseng> Lathiat: yes, ive not changed much
<tseng> but
<Lathiat> all i did was start putting _ in
<Lathiat> and stop abbreviating things
<tseng> i used to do product_id in the products table
<tseng> not just id
<pef> how should I handle this case ? a program needs another program, but a modified version
<Lathiat> oh ok
<Lathiat> i always just used id
<tseng> activerecord only puts the table name ahead of foreign keys
<Lathiat> and product_id for the foreign key
<tseng> not primary keys
<tseng> yes
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> i already did it that way
<tseng> hm
<Lathiat> so thats not a problem for me
<Lathiat> i prefer it that way
<Lathiat> never really thought of doing it any other way i guess
<Lathiat> one thign thats lacking is boolean support in scaffolding for mysql
<tseng> thats beacause mysql fakes booleneas
<tseng> booleans
<Lathiat> despite mysql not having a boolean, it claims to use tinyint(1) as one, but it doesnt work
<Lathiat> and even in the mjysql adapter there is code for it
<Lathiat> but it doesnt recognise it
<tseng> well doesnt if (product.bool) work?
<tseng> its 1/0
<Lathiat> yeh but the yeh but th swcaffolding just prints a number out
<tseng> works in php
<Lathiat> not that its overly tragic
<tseng> oh
<tseng> like in the admin form
<Lathiat> just, it snot supposed to do that
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> in edit, etc
<tseng> yeah i work around that in php already
<Lathiat> and it doesnt support ENUM
<tseng> in the form code
<Lathiat> which im told isnt sql standard but shrug, i think their handy
<Lathiat> and i assume it doesnt support SETS either
<Lathiat> but yeh, overall im impressed
<Lathiat> ive got a basic workign site after a couple days
<Lathiat> had to do a bit of searching to find out how to do a login system nicely
<Lathiat> mixed and matched from liek 4 documents
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I cna advocate my own uploads in revy
<Mez> revu*
<Nafallo> UnmetDeps is both build-deps and deps or both?
<Lathiat> but yeh, i wen to add a feature to our php stuff today and i wanted to die :)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Mostly deps but I have found both
<Amaranth> i don't think i'll ever have a use for rails
<Amaranth> i've got wordpress
<Nafallo> then network-manager only needs a rebuild :-).
<slomo> Nafallo: i've made a debdiff for that already ;)
<Lathiat> Amaranth: Well, you dont develop ewebsites :)
<Mez> sirertart:ping
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Not anymore, thank $DEITY.
<Nafallo> slomo: hehe, oki :-).
<Lathiat> django was actually the reason i looked at rails again
<Lathiat> and i really like it now
<slomo> Nafallo: and some packages on that list need some more love than just correcting dependencies
<Mez> wtf does W: php4-universe source: newer-debconf-template mean ?
<Nafallo> slomo: like network-manager ;-)
<Amaranth> Mez: get verbose output
<Mez> N:   debconf-updatepo has not been run since the last change to your
<Mez> N:   debconf template(s).
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<slomo> Nafallo: sure? it compiled without problems here and was installable... what further problems did you notice?
<Mez> Amaranth, http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/php4-universe-0507192105/lintian
<Nafallo> slomo: yea. but it hangs for me. but that's still thom's headache I guess ;-).
<Nafallo> atleast nm-applet does
<Amaranth> Mez: Do what it says.
<Amaranth> Nafallo: thom doesn't work for canonical anymore
<Nafallo> Amaranth: I know. he might build packages still though :-)?
<Lathiat> Amaranth: oh really?
<Mez> Amaranth am goine, but need to make a build-depends on the package for it thouh
<Amaranth> not from the sound of it
<Lathiat> what happened?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Lathiat> by the sounds of what?
<Amaranth> i know he isn't the firefox maintainer anymore so i doubt he'll be working on network-manager
<Lathiat> i dont see what firefox has to do with anything
<Lathiat> no one wants to touch firefox :P
* bddebian would if he wasn't st00pid
<Amaranth> well, whoever told me firefox needed a new maintainer made it sound like n-m was parentless too
<Nafallo> hmm, network-manager is a breezy goal. that will have to be addressed.
<Nafallo> ASAP
<Amaranth> Nafallo: Thanks for volunteering.
<bddebian> hehe
<Nafallo> Amaranth: tss ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: do you think it's an upstream bug?
<\sh> bddebian: r u member now? *sorryfornotbeingtherethewholetime*
<Amaranth> seb128 was last to touch firefox
<Amaranth> he's screwed :P
<Mez> how can i find what package a file belongs to
<bddebian> \sh: I think so :-)
<Nafallo> slomo: dunno yet. could be my wlandriver :-/.
<Amaranth> Mez: apt-file
<pef> Mez: dpkg -S or apt-file search :)
<bddebian> \sh: And no problem, it was a loooong meeting :-)
<Amaranth> 2 1/2 hours
<\sh> bddebian: yeah had to catch the bus home..and tried to go fast as possible back home
<slomo> hmm... UniverseUnmetDeps has to be updated... some of the stuff seems to be working again (without a rebuild)
<bddebian> slomo: Such as?
<\sh> slomo: yes
<slomo> bddebian: ruby1.9, python-gnome2, snes9express
<bddebian> Ahh, I'm down in the Z's still ;-)
<Amaranth> ah, ruby1.9 how i've missed you
<Amaranth> i had to install that crack manually from sid to get gnome-art
<tseng> does 1.9 work with rails
<bddebian>  Did you apt-get install crack ?  Did that work? ;-P
<Lathiat> dunno
<Amaranth> of course gnome-art isn't all that good...
<Lathiat> 1.8 does ;p
<Lathiat> hm
<Lathiat> i should make an automatic unmet-deps thing
<Lathiat> might do that tomorrow
<Lathiat> update once a day
<tseng> dholbach has it
<Lathiat> oh he does?
<Lathiat> does it put it anywhere universe?
<Amaranth> there is already an auto uninstallable script
<tseng> he made the wiki page
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> usefull
<tseng> no, it just prints it
<tseng> and he cut 'n paste
<Lathiat> well apt-cache tells you anyway
<Lathiat> not like its overly hard
<Lathiat> just notice to have it update auto
<Mez> lol
<tseng> running memtest86 on 2 gigs is painful
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> 40 minutes a pass on 512
<Amaranth> so 2 gig would really suck ass
<Amaranth> 2 passes should be enough though
<tseng> eh
<Nafallo> hmm, libpgtcl should be replaced with? :-)
<tseng> the box is getting a machine check exception
<tseng> every day
<tseng> my coworker is too impatient to wait for memtest so he is getting quotes on another $20k box
<Amaranth> steal box
<Lathiat> haha tsen
<Lathiat> g
<tseng> oh you think im joking
<Lathiat> if hes that impatient he should just get osme new ram first
<tseng> im not sure its ram
<tseng> its MCE
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> i was thinking that
<Lathiat> isnt that more like
<tseng> the box ran forever on RH7.3
<Lathiat> temperature and things liek that
<tseng> but
<Lathiat> and other random cpu OH NO IM DYING things
<tseng> it was at load average of 20
<tseng> for 3 years straight
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> nice
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> the guy before me thought MRTG was scalable
<tseng> to 900 hosts
<tseng> i wrote my own poller, which does it all in ~2 minutes w/o loading the box
<tseng> and we only draw graphs on view
<tseng> not all zillion at once
<tseng> rrdtool++
<Lathiat> munin is good
<tseng> no
<tseng> its not.
<Lathiat> has a graphing/data collection separation
<Lathiat> altho the on view thing would be an advantage
<tseng> im sure its great for joe's home network
<Lathiat> i dont think munin will do that
<tseng> but my app is alot more complicated
<Lathiat> tseng: well, for 900 hosts, quite possibly not
<Lathiat> works for a few hsots
<Lathiat> which even in non home network applications is often suitable
<bddebian> ogra_: Can you get the unicom-im source package for me? :)
<Lathiat> the number of hsots i deal with can be counted on two hands
<tseng> i really need to thread my poller script
<tseng> it could be loads faster if it would do 2 or 3 systems at a time
<tseng> right now it just snmpwalk, wait, snmpwalk, wait
<tseng> lots of wasted time
<ogra_> bddebian, seems nonexistent here
<bddebian> ogra_: I know :-)
<bddebian> ogra_: zhcon build-deps on it
<ogra_> bddebian, but you could try unicon ;)
<ogra_> i.e. unicon-imc2
<bddebian> Hmm, dumbass. :'-(
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> what to do with stuff that's been removed in breezy? :-)
<ogra_> Nafallo, ??
<Nafallo> libpgtcl
<Nafallo> but then again. it's MIA on unstable to :-P
<ogra_> and what do you want to do with it ?
<Nafallo> ogra_: dep of pgaccess
<Nafallo> ogra_: so basically replace it with something existing :-)
<ogra_> hmm,why is it missing in breezy ?
<Nafallo> dunno. probably something to do with pitti and the postgresql-transition :-)
<seth_k> if I may interrupt, ogra_, things on UniverseUnmetDeps just need a bit of debian/control dependency changing, then a rebuild? (usually)
<bddebian> seth_k: That has been my experience so far
<seth_k> bddebian: thank you :)
<ogra_> seth_k, most of them, yes
<seth_k> bddebian, glad to have you in members btw
<bddebian> seth_k: Thanks, glad to be here :-)
<bddebian>  there, whatever
<seth_k> ogra_, and I append build1 to the version? like foo-1.3-2build1?
<bddebian> seth_k: I have been unless I make a significant change to the source.  But what do I know :-)
<seth_k> bddebian, :P
<ogra_> seth_k, if you make changes, raise the ubuntuX number... if you only rebuild add buildX
<seth_k> ogra_, right. Thanks!
<ogra_> (except it already has a ubuntu version indeed)
<bddebian> Many (most?) don't have have an ubuntuX version :-)
<seth_k> mm, that one was lost in translation ogra_
<bddebian> Yeah ogra_, I can't even parse that one to fix it. ;-)
<ogra_> seth_k, if it already has a ubuntuX version, dont change it to bulidX ;)
<bddebian> Ahh yes
<seth_k> ogra_, ah, now I understand :)
<seth_k> all right, gonna try one!
<Mez> ogra_, what about ubuntuXbuildX
<ogra_> eeek
<Nafallo> lol
<ogra_> Mez, no usecase for that :)
<\sh> mez: nice mail
<Mez> ogra_, wha?
<ogra_> packages with ubuntuX version dont get autosynced :)
<ogra_> but packages with buildX do
<bddebian>  I usually use XubuntuBarryKicksAssbuildX ;-P
<Mez> so we just bump the version number for those?
<ogra_> so you dont want to change a package to ubuntuX for only a rebuild, else you have to care for it eternally
<Mez> so it'll try autosync for ubuntuXbuildX
<Mez> ogra_, no, if something already has ubuntuX on it
<ogra_> no, just raise the ubuntuX number.... for these
<Mez> and needs a rebuild
<\sh> short question...
<Mez> ah kk
<Nafallo> ogra_: for packages that doesn't need more than a give-back I ask for such I guess? :-)
<\sh> how should it really work with the backports..
<ogra_> Mez, what Nafallo says
<\sh> building from breezy means pulling a bunch of deps behind
<\sh> esp. main stuff
<Mez> \sh - huh?
<ogra_> \sh, nope
<ogra_> \sh, if the transitions were made right this shouldnt happen for a recompile... some will need | clauses in the contol file... but most wont
<Mez> the ones that need | clauses will be for stuff like the mozilla-firefox  -> firefox changes
<\sh> e.g.
<ogra_> yep
<Nafallo> | == or :-)
<\sh> and kde3.4.1 e.g. will pull in the complete new xorg structure
<\sh> right now riddell is tightening the build-deps...
<ogra_> yep xorg will be a prob...
<\sh> but we have to tighten them :(
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I'm getting some weird errors with aboot
<\sh> python2.3/2.4 stuff is not so wild doing a backport...
<\sh> but everything what depends on xorg (which is really a monster)
<seth_k> but modularization rocks, so it's worth it
<\sh> seth_k: again..we need to leave hoary in state like it is..without changing hoary to breezy ,-)
<Mez> so we can make the build deps right throuh for the xorg changes right?
<Mez> so the build deps will work with them
<Mez> is there no way to like - d a subclause?
<Mez> (bla | bla, bla, bla, bla
<Mez> )
<\sh> so a lot of changes has to be done for debian/control e.g.
<Mez> \sh, which will need to be done anyways ne?
<\sh> Mez: yes..for breezy sure..but I'm talking really now only for haory-backports...it means, they should build on breezy first time, and secondly they should cover nicely hoary
<\sh> so the changes main and universe are doing have to build on breezy (1. prio) and those changes should apply easily for hoary (2nd prio)
<\sh> and when I see the problems right now with xorg (as a monster example), we have to be very very careful
<Mez> \sh, with the backports stuff, we can go change it :d
<\sh> the I read the mail completly wrong
<Mez> and with the xorg stuff, that's all got to be done for breezy, so if we change the Build-Depends so it'd work for hoary too
<Mez> they will be automatically backported from breezt (or current
<Mez> distro +1) and if they do not build from scratch, the changes to make
<Mez> them do so will have to be made and put into breezy, so that the
<Mez> backport will build from breezy.
<Mez> so we have to change breezy to get it to work for breezy and backports
<Mez> though, the build-deps for this is going to be interesting
<seth_k> Mez, does backports plan on servicing all Ubuntu versions that are still supported, or just the latest stable release
<Mez> seth_k, that hasn't been dsiscussed yet
<pef> does anyone know where is the libaa transition ?
<\sh> Mez: means, that we have to provide a bunch of meta compatiblity packages
<Mez> but a good point
<Mez> \sh, not really no
<Mez> give me an example of why that'd need ot be done
<ogra_> Mez, in any case it wont get easy for you guys to convince maintainers to make the changes for you.... \sh is right... all are focused on their next release
<Mez> ogra_, yes I know- hence why we become MOTU
<ogra_> yep
<\sh> Mez: check the xorg packages right now (even if they are borked)...it doesn't match only 1/4 of hoarys xorg
<Mez> so sutf fin universe can be done easily
<Mez> huh \sh?
<\sh> Mez:  as I said, right now we're having problems with some kde stuff..so we're tightening the build-deps to packages which are not in hoary
<Amaranth> but then mez has to go and reexpand them so they build on hoary
<\sh> Amaranth: that's what I said with meta compatiblity packages..without breaking the structure of hoary
<Amaranth> i dunno...
<Amaranth> you might want to talk to mdz about that
<Mez> I cant see why things will neccesarily break the structure, if the build-dpes cna be changed, they should be ok
<Amaranth> he is the one that setup how backports work
<Mez> unless I'm missing something
<\sh> moment I'm searching for an example :)
<\sh> argl..getting chroot to work again :(
<slomo> Mez: i don't see the problem as well...
<Mez> brb
<Mez> loo
<Mez> back
<\sh> ok..
<\sh> lets say arts (again kde bla)..build-deps on libxrender-dev
<Mez> Can anyone tell me what's going on here -> http://pastebin.com/316493
<Mez> ok \sh
<Mez> whats the problem
<Mez> with that
<\sh> u need linux-libc-headers
<\sh> Mez: check the deps of it..apt-cache show libxrender-dev..and check the deps again..
<Mez> check the deps of what
<\sh> fck..forget it
<\sh> daniels is good ,-)
<Mez> \sh - so i need to build-depends on it
<Mez> \sh, no try and explain :D
<\sh> ok...libxrender-dev pulls ins (on hoary) render-dev
<\sh> for breezy but: x11proto-render-dev
<\sh> in hoary add a pulling x-dev
<\sh> in breezy: only x11proto-core
<\sh> -dev
<\sh> actually I'm not sure, if x11proto-render-dev deploys those files render-dev is deploying
<Mez> \sh start again with that one
<\sh> ok..
<\sh> arts build-depends on libxrender-dev
<Mez> say arts depends on libxrender-dev
<\sh> no build-depends..
<Mez> thats what I meant
<Mez> so the packages exist in both vesions - yes?
<\sh> yes
<Mez> so,, it should pull in the version from hoary if it's the backport being built
<Mez> it wont pull in the breezy version
<Mez> if it depends on the breezy version then it should build-depends on >=breezy version
<\sh> and now we're going to the interessting part
<Mez> which is ?
<\sh> right now, breezy version of arts is tightend to breezies version of libxrender-dev (cause of some problems during xorg trans)
<\sh> (not only arts but also qt etc.)
<Mez> how is it "tightened"
<Mez> ?
<\sh> we are versioning the build-deps..libxrender-dev (>= 0.9.0-0ubuntu5),  libxcursor-dev (>= 1.1.4-0ubuntu3) e.g.
<chillywilly> wake up ajmitchie
<Mez> so it does depend on breezy versions yes?
<\sh> mom
<Mez> yes, it depends on breezy versions,
<Mez> but It'll compile with lower versions... yes?
<Mez> so the build-deps is wrong, it should be >= lowest version it'll work with
<bddebian> Aye
<Mez> not >= lowest version you want it to work with
<\sh> office
<Mez> unless it NEEDS to be that version for a SPECIFIC reason
<Mez> office?
<tseng> yes Mez
* Mez is confused
<Mez> tseng: yes to what
<tseng> yes to
<tseng> < Mez> unless it NEEDS to be that version for a SPECIFIC reason
<\sh> office phone sorry
<Mez> but, as far as I can see, that doesnt NEED to be that version - it will work fine with ther versions
<tseng> so
<tseng> make it the lowest possible
<tseng> like, by reaing configure scripts
<Mez> yeah, but \sh is saying that they're not doing that - they're tailoring it to work with breezy only :d
<Nafallo> hmm, shouldn't ${shlibs:Depends} resolve libdc0-dev to libdc0c2 ?
<Mithrandir> if the shlibs file is correct, yes.
<|rockinnerd|> how does one write a debconf?
<Nafallo> Mithrandir: where can I find that file then? :-)
<Mez> sorry, still confused: wtf is with http://pastebin.com/316493
<ogra_> |rockinnerd|, ask Mithrandir he just came back from one ;)
<\sh> argl
<ogra_> |rockinnerd|, kidding indeed, look at the debian new maintainer guide...
<|rockinnerd|> ah.
<\sh> monitoring
<|rockinnerd|> kinda figured
<Mithrandir> Nafallo: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdcc2.shlibs, iirc.
* Mithrandir tickles ogra_ 
<ogra_> hihihih
<ogra_> i
<Mez> aw ... cuteness
<Nafallo> Mithrandir: so it's in the libdc0 source package then? :-)
<Mez> ogra_, do you agree that build-deps should be >= for the lowest version they'll build with, and not, (unless needed0 chanegd to be >= the version for that distibution release
<Mithrandir> Nafallo: yes
<Nafallo> Mithrandir: thanx. I'll probably can afford beer in the weekend ;-)
<ogra_> Mez, since we support backports now that should be helpful ;)
<Mithrandir> naf	yay beer.
<tseng> yay, irssi
<ogra_> Mez, and its a debian policy anyway iirc ...
<\sh> ogra_: but since we have problems on the buildds it's this way ,-)
<\sh> but i think it will change anyways
<\sh> sorry..problems in da office...they lost a bunch of ppv services
<\sh> so forget what I said...and lets try the adv
<|rockinnerd|> its not in this page: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<|rockinnerd|> s/it/debconf howto
<\sh> *seufz*
* Mez has no idea how to fix this : http://pastebin.com/316493 please, someone give me an idea
<\sh> Mez: did u read the website?
<bddebian> Mez: You added linux-libc-headers?
<Mez> bddebian, I just tried to build from the current version
<ogra_> |rockinnerd|, there are some good examples how to build a package in there as well as a description of the debhelper scripts...
<bddebian> Ahh
<|rockinnerd|> ah. thanks
<\sh> Mez: hmmm..linux-libc-headers?
<Mez> \sh no such package
<bddebian> w00t, another build
<ogra_> |rockinnerd|, also see the PbuilderHowto on the ubuntu wiki and tseng wrote an awesome debdiff howto
<tseng> i wrote a dpatch howto
<ogra_> ergh
<ogra_> sorry
<tseng> should i write debdiff?
<bddebian> If I had to change build-depends, I should increment ubuntuX right?  Or add ubuntuX if it doesn't exist?
<ogra_> (typing while eating here)
<Mez> it depends on linux-kernel-headers
<bddebian> ogra_: :-)
<seth_k> bddebian, that's what ogra said methinks
<Mez> bddebian, yes
<tseng> dpatch 15 17.4 %
<tseng> dpatch is the number one google result to my blog
<tseng> every month.
<ogra_> heh
<tseng> hm im like #5
<tseng> 6
<Mez> to be fair
<Mez> aboot = broken in warty hoary and breezy
<ogra_> tseng, you should add a hint to the required dpatch build-dep ;)
<tseng> ogra_: yes
<\sh> Mez: looks like it's something like a compat include thingy
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=0&exact=1&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=aboot&searchon=sourcenames
<Mez> broken in all versions
<Mez> \sh I've no idea what that means?
<tseng> Mez: fix it, dude
<Mez> tseng: I've no idea how to
<\sh> Mez: read the doc file from this webpage
<ogra_> Mez, look at the buildlogs ;)
<chillywilly> if someone made a package from a cvs version what would be the proper version number?
<chillywilly> or a convention that is commonly used, rather
<\sh> keep in mind
<\sh>    there are lots of 2.4 kernel compatibilities included
<\sh> actually linux-kernel-headers are not anymore in /usr/include/linux/* right?
<Mez> ogra_, it built successfully apparently
<bddebian> So if I "fix" a package on UniverseUnmetDeps, just post a debdiff somewhere??
<seth_k> chillywilly, foo-0.cvs+YYYYMMDD is what I see a lot
<ogra_> Mez, didnt you say it was broken ?
<seth_k> bddebian, methinks move it into a tablerow like the others and post a debdiff link
<bddebian> seth_k: Well I have been moving them.  Obviously you aren't reading my posts.. ;-P
<Mez> ogra_ on p.u.c the source package says it provides 3 packages, but only one of them exists
<ogra_> Mez, so something didnt build ... look in the build log why this happens....
<Mez> ogra_, accoring to the build log
<Mez> it built
<ogra_> all three packages ?
<Mez> It builds them seperately?
<Mez> I cant see any erros
<ogra_> you said it builds three binarys from one source...
<slomo> Mez: in the buildlog there's only the -cross package
<ogra_> and only one is there
<\sh> Mez: what says the control: how many packages are in there
<seth_k> bddebian, have you ever had this happen where you change build-depends only, and the debdiff is hundreds of KB?
<ogra_> so two havent build ... the log shows you why
<\sh> seth_k: autoconf/automake stuff
<Mez> 3 packages iun control
<chillywilly> thanks seth_k
<seth_k> \sh, is that okay? or is something wrong
<bddebian> seth_k: I'll tell you in a second :-)
<Mez> and slomo yeah ti says that, but 3 are in control
<\sh> seth_k: check the rules..normally u will see something like autoreconf bla
<ogra_> Mez, so the other two dont get built
<\sh> Mez: where r the buildlogs?
<Mez> ogra_, but the whole thing bombs out for me
<seth_k> \sh, and what do I do with that?
<\sh> seth_k: is there something like autoreconf?
<Mez> \sh http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/a/aboot/0.9b-3/
<Mez> aboot conflicts aboot-cross
<seth_k> in debian/rules, there is no autoreconf, \sh
<\sh> dpkg-genchanges: warning: package aboot-base in control file but not in files list
<\sh> dpkg-genchanges: warning: package aboot-base in control file but not in files list
<Mez> ah
<Mez> mine wont even build thgouh
<Mez> (prob cause it's for alpha arch)
<\sh> seth_k: ok...is it doing something like copying config.guess/config.sub in the clean: target? or is it calling aclocal,automake,autoconf,libtoolize in configure target?
<Mez> Ubuntu doesnt support alpha arch doe sit?
<ogra_> nope
<seth_k> ah, there you hit it \sh, it is copying config.guess and config.sub
<Mez> ogra_, that would be why then - aboot is an ALPHA only program.
<\sh> seth_k: where? clean target?
<Mez> ogra_, how do you kill it from ubuntu
<\sh> morgue
<Mez> ogra_, it's just wasting space
<seth_k> that's correct, \sh
<bddebian> How the hell do I do a debdiff if I can install nor build the original??
<ogra_> Mez, morgue... we have a wikipage for that....
<\sh> seth_k: which package btw?
<ogra_> morguecandidates
<seth_k> \sh, torcs (racing simulator game)
<ogra_> MorgueCandidates
<seth_k> bddebian, you can debdiff against .dsc files, so just apt-get source the original
<bddebian> seth_k: Ahh, thx
<bddebian> <-- bonehead
* Mez adds to morguecandidates
<\sh> seth_k: ok..
<Mez> so, the morgue is where old packages go to die?
<\sh> seth_k: move the part beginning with: ifneq "$... from clean target to configure target (just before the ./configure call)
<\sh> actually to config.status target ;)
<seth_k> jiminy \sh how do you KNOW this stuff :D
<\sh> my sphere of glas told me that ,-)
<Mez> seth_k, you get to know thiese things
<\sh> seth_k: actually...it can be something else
<\sh> e.g. it calls autoconf stuff during make...dynamic generation of an example source e.g.
<\sh> there are some nice packages who are doing this
<\sh> i think mysql-admin or mysql-control-center is one of it..
<slomo> gn8 all
<seth_k> \sh, would you like to peek at the debdiff to decide? (Only if you have nothing else to do, otherwise I just let somebody who knows more do it)
<seth_k> but if you have time I enjoy learning :)
<\sh> seth_k: yeah...let me have a look on it...
<bddebian> Later slomo
<bddebian> slomo: Congrats again ;-)
<seth_k> bye slomo, look forward to seeing you around
<seth_k> \sh http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/breezy/torcs/
<\sh> haha
<\sh> u have one of those packages
<\sh> lol
<\sh> ok..first of all
<\sh> move this config.sub/guess stuff to config.status target
<seth_k> done
<\sh> then
<\sh> let it build
<\sh> after u take the debdiff
<\sh> remove from the debdiff the first part from diff -u torcs-1.2.2/src/doc/torcsdoc.conf torcs-1.2.2/src/doc/torcsdoc.conf
<\sh> to diff -u torcs-1.2.2/debian/changelog torcs-1.2.2/debian/changelog
<\sh> this line u r not deleting ;)
<\sh> so ur debdiff is starting with diff -u torcs-1.2.2/debian/changelog torcs-1.2.2/debian/changelog
<seth_k> okay, I understand
<\sh> it's creating some autoconf crap during the make
<\sh> that's really scary sometimes
<Mez> hmmles
* Mez is confused
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libdevel/libocamlnet-ocaml-dev
<comadreja> howdy all
<Mez> depends on a package that never existed
<bddebian> Heya comadreja
<seth_k> okay, that makes sense \sh -- hi comadreja
<\sh> Mez: ocaml-nox-3.08.3 is the package (virtual)
<comadreja> seth_k bddebian Mez... :) I'm still trying to get my key signed
<\sh> check the ocaml source package...
<bddebian> comadreja: :-)
<comadreja> I have some debian friends, maybe it'll do the trick
<bddebian> Wouldn't my change to the control file for build-deps show up in the debdiff??
<seth_k> okay \sh, it did not like me moving that ifneq stuff to config.status (right before ./configure) and the build bombed
<bddebian> Damn is it busy in here today.. :-)
<Mez> \sh, but if you look, it depends on ocaml-nox-3.08 [not powerpc]  and 3.08.3 powerpc
<\sh> seth_k: it should have any whitespaces in front of it ;-) just move it and put it just like in the clean target
<bddebian> brb "smoke break"
<\sh> Mez: yeah..ocaml is a pain
<\sh> it shouldn't
<Mez> y?
<\sh> sorry
<seth_k> ah, no whitespace... sorry about that
<seth_k> build again
<Mez> shou;ld I just change that to one depends on 3.08.3 ?
<\sh> Mez: w8 i just touched an ocaml package last time
<\sh> ok
<\sh> build-depend on ocaml and depends on ocaml-nox
<\sh> Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 4.0.0), ocaml, m4, gawk | awk, dpatch, g++-3.4
<\sh> Depends: ocaml-nox, ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<\sh> (example in findlib)
<\sh> I don't know if it matches yours
<Mez> Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 4.0.0), ocaml-nox-3.08.3, ocaml-findlib, libocamlnet-ocaml-dev (>= 1.0-1), libxstr-ocaml-dev (>= 0.2.1-10), libequeue-ocaml-dev (>= 2.1-2)
<Mez> Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 4.0.0), ocaml-nox-3.08.3, ocaml-findlib, libocamlnet-ocaml-dev (>= 1.0-1), libxstr-ocaml-dev (>= 0.2.1-10), libequeue-ocaml-dev (>= 2.1-2)
<Mez> grr
<Mez> Depends: ocaml-nox-3.08.3, libocamlnet-ocaml-dev (>= 1.0-1), libxstr-ocaml-dev (>= 0.2.1-10), libequeue-ocaml-dev (>= 2.1-2),
<\sh> try it with ocaml-nox
<\sh> but put a g++-3.4 in b-d
<Mez> ocaml-nox (>= 3.0.8)   ??
<\sh> ah no
<\sh> it will pull 3.4 anyways
<\sh> just do it with ocaml-nox
<Mez> not a >=3.0.*?
<Mez> 8 *
<\sh> just ocaml-nox ,-)
<Mez> ocaml needs a rebuild
<\sh> again?
<Mez>  -> Considering  libocamlnet-ocaml-dev (>= 1.0-1)
<Mez>       Tried versions: 0.98-4
<Mez>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<\sh> ay
<Mez> It didnt build for i386
<\sh> ping doko
<\sh> ok..time for me to go to bed..:(
<\sh> cu tomorrow gentlemen
<seth_k> owch, just missed him
<seth_k> debdiff is 6.3 Kb now though :P
<bddebian> Can someone look at this if they get a second? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/682
<bddebian> Ohh, hmm
<seth_k> bddebian, that doesn't show the change you made in debian/control, so something is fishy
<bddebian> seth_k: That's what I thought
<bddebian> Ahh, now I see why :-)
<seth_k> hmm... uptimed built with no changes on my box, does that mean it just needs a rebuild?
<bddebian> Should we always update Standards to the latest?
<seth_k> hmm, uptimed *installs* with no issues. I wonder why it's in the unmetdeps list...
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> seth_k: Did you try it in pbuilder? :-)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<seth_k> bddebian, of course, I use nothing but pbuilder
<bddebian> seth_k: Ahh, you are better than me then :-)
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> blame Mez
* bddebian blames mez
<bddebian> seth_k: Have you been updating standards to 3.6.2?
<seth_k> bddebian, nope. But don't you even think about taking my word for anything :P
<seth_k> I'll deny it all
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> bddebian: if you upgrade standards, do you go over the policy checklist? :)
<Mez> what package is phpize part of ?
<bddebian> Uhm, sure, of course ;-)
<ajmitch> good to hear :)
<bddebian> I need a better testing methodology
* ajmitch would hate to think that people change the policy version without reading what the policy changes are
* bddebian wonders if anyone actually reads the policy
* ajmitch hopes so
<havoc> ajmitch: all that work last night was for nothing :(
<havoc> cuz 3ware sucks
<ajmitch> havoc: why was it for nothing?
<bddebian> Oh fux, I didn't change from unstable to breezy
<havoc> ajmitch: *need* to run 2.4.x, and the boot drive was an SATA
<havoc> ajmitch: need 2.4.x cuz the lame ass 3ware array monitoring binaries for this card need 2.4.x
<ajmitch> eevil
<havoc> yeah
<havoc> I am not pleased
<ajmitch> you can't run it just as a software RAID setup? :)
<havoc> ack, *that's* evil
<seth_k> bddebian, your constant modified swearing gets kind of old tbh...
<ajmitch> nah
<bddebian> tbh?
<seth_k> to be honest :P
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> You would prefer I really swear?
<ajmitch> nope, it would be preferable if you didn't at all :)
<seth_k> indeed
<havoc> small words, small mind ;)
<bddebian> Something like that
<havoc> so anyway, I'm not sure I can/should put ubuntu on this particular machine :(
<havoc> chillywilly tried building a 2.4.x kernel from deb sources, but that didn't go so well
<havoc> (oh, and I swapped out the SATA boot drive for an ATA one already)
<havoc> and chillywilly ate my leftovers :(
<chillywilly> bah
<ajmitch> there's always sarge
<havoc> ajmitch: yeah, I had mentioned that, but chillywilly said it sucks ;)
<chillywilly> no I did not
<havoc> I could use a testing release too
<chillywilly> how do you know that the kernel didn't puke just because of the SATA boot drive?
<havoc> chillywilly: I don't
<havoc> ajmitch: I did back up your netatalk packages though
<chillywilly> ajmitch: you ever get that msg from me about removing some stuff from your #dotgnu log for me ;)?
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/aalib
<Mez> click the buildlogs
<Nafallo> g++: g++: No such file or directory
<Mez> they dont exist
<Nafallo> joy! :-P
<Nafallo> hmm, easy to workaround though :-)
<bddebian> Can I override a dput on a local apt repository?
<bddebian> -f ?
<ajmitch> bddebian: what do you mean by override?
<tseng> dput local-apt foo.dsc
<tseng> you should alwayhs put the archive explicitly anyway
<bddebian> I already uploaded it but I forgot to change the distro in changelog from unstable to breezy
<bddebian> So I rebuilt it but now it says it's already uploaded
<ajmitch> there will be an package_version.upload file in the local dir
<bddebian> NM, it appears that -f worked.  Thanks
<ajmitch> evening tseng
<tseng> hi
<ajmitch> so you saw that meebey recruited me
<seth_k> if I have a package that build-deps on xlibs-dev, how do I find out which of the new packages it build-deps to?
<seth_k> since xlibs-dev got split into 15 packages or something
<bddebian> Bah, I'm heading home.  Later folks
<ajmitch> bye bddebian
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-17
<tseng> there should be no such thing as an accidental upload
<tseng> are you refering to REVU?
<shawarma> er... Merges are uploaded to Revu as well, no?
<tseng> maybe?
<tseng> I dont get involved in revu
<tseng> my packages are peer reviewed by ubuntu-mono and I am in coredev
<shawarma> I see.
<tseng> don't really know any of the best practices with REVU these days
<tseng> if someone else told you to do it, fine
<tseng> it doesnt hurt anything
<shawarma> I'll check the wiki for instructions.
<shawarma> tseng: But in the case where MoM has done the right thing, you'd just leave the changelog entry with the MoM signature?
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  got the debdiff to work right, rebuilt both locally and then debdiff'd my changes.
<bluefoxicy> what do I do with it
<shawarma> debian appears to be in some sort of "dep: debconf -> dep: debconf | debconf-2.0" transition.. How do we handle that?
<crimsun> you take whatever Debian has
<crimsun> always prefer Debian's control and merge back only what is necessary for Ubuntu
<shawarma> So it's ok to refer to debconf-2.0 even though no such thing exists in our archives?
<crimsun> we use debconf
<crimsun> so the debconf | debconf-2.0 is satisfied
<shawarma> that's true.
<shawarma> Ok, I'll leave it like that.
* bluefoxicy just attaches it to the bug.
<shawarma> Before I do anything wrong here... When I'm done merging something, what do I do? Upload it to REVU?
<crimsun> you can if you wish, or you can ping a MOTU
<crimsun> as long as the merged source package is publicly available
<shawarma> I see.
<shawarma> I just need to build it to be sure.
<shawarma> I'm getting a new build server tomorrow. I can hardly wait! :-)
<LaserJock> tritium!!!!
<tritium> Hi LaserJock :)
* Fujitsu stabs whoever thought that Shift+Backspace should kill Xgl.
<LaserJock> tritium: how have you been?
<tritium> LaserJock: not bad.  You?  How is school?
<LaserJock> tritium: what school?
<LaserJock> haha
<tritium> ha ha
<LaserJock> it's going ok, research is starting to pick up
<LaserJock> I've got a summer undergrad researcher working for me
<tritium> Cool.
<LaserJock> and I've convinced the other group I'm depending on to make me molecules that I can use
<bluefoxicy> o.o molecules?
<bluefoxicy> Like, with styrofoam balls and toothpicks?
<tritium> :)
<LaserJock> well, real ones but yeah
<crimsun> he's a physical chemist, so yes.
<LaserJock> I'm a chemist
<bluefoxicy> real ones?
<bluefoxicy> like with balls of positively charged energy and nuclear forces?
<LaserJock> real molecules, I tend to not do research on styrofoam balls ;-)
<LaserJock> journal reviewers aren't as crazy when we do styrofoam research ;-)
<LaserJock> crazy about our papers that is
<bluefoxicy> so is this for master's thesis or phd?
<LaserJock> PhD
<bluefoxicy> ah
<LaserJock> never got around to the Masters ;-)
<bluefoxicy> I want a phd but i don't have quite enough peripheral information.
<bluefoxicy> I wanted to do a paper on computer security, submit it for review, get a mentor, do some research, and then write a new paper and go for the Ph.D. before starting my BS
<bluefoxicy> I've almost got my AAS of CompSci
<bluefoxicy> the problem is every time I get anywhere on my security papers I reach this critical point where the paper is all fluff
<bluefoxicy> I start with a bunch of stuff I can put together and say "60-80% of the problems we see can go away... we can do better debugging..." etc for a more secure system
<bluefoxicy> and as I'm fleshing it out I am still learning
<bluefoxicy> I get about 50% more information about what I'm doing, and try to incorporate it, and the paper is full of excess unorganized crap.
* nixternal , imitating imbrandon, politely points to #ubuntu-offtopic with a smirk and a chuckle
<Fujitsu> Heheheh
* Fujitsu agrees with nixternal.
<nixternal> 
<imbrandon> ?
<nixternal> hahahah
<tritium> crimsun: will any vmware-server packages make it into ubuntu, now that it's free?
<LaserJock> tritium: btw, the current state of MOTU Science in edgy: http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motuscience/all.html
<tritium> LaserJock: hmm, thanks...
<tritium> Wow, big list!
<LaserJock> only 46 left to merge/sync
<LaserJock> :-)
* Fujitsu shrunk the universe merge list by a whole 2 packages yesterday... How amazing. Not.
<Fujitsu> Yay for the science team.
* Fujitsu applauds them.
* tritium is intrigued by the texlive packages...
<tritium> wow, octave 2.9!
<LaserJock> yeah, texlive hit Debian not long ago
<Fujitsu> What's TeXlive?
<LaserJock> it's a TeX distribution
<Fujitsu> I guessed that.
<tritium> It's sort of the defacto standard TeX distro
<tritium> e.g., most books you buy come with a TeXLive CD, etc.
<LaserJock> right
<tritium> In some sense, it's more platform-independent than, say, tetex.  texlive runs on Windows too...
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<LaserJock> ok guys, I've gotta run. Nice to see you tritium
<tritium> Good to see you too, LaserJock
<Fujitsu> Bye, LaserJock.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  besides the obvious does "shit" mean something as a verb?
<tseng> bluefoxicy: uh.
<bluefoxicy> particularly in the context of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityEdgyIdeas/apt
<bluefoxicy> "Let the user uninstall/replace default applications. There are a lot of people asking for an special app to shit as default"  <-- last bullet
<Fujitsu> ...
<tseng> ship
<Fujitsu> Impressive.
<tseng> obvious type
<tseng> typo*
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Of course.
<bluefoxicy> oh SHIP.  Okay
<bluefoxicy> I was thinking set or something
<Fujitsu> A nasty typo :P
<jsgotangco> hahaha
* tseng hangs his head
<tseng> bluefoxicy: can i see the diff?
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  diff of what?  http://librarian.launchpad.net/3438258/libgcrypt11_debdiff_libgcrypt11_1.2.2-1.1.diff that?
<tseng> yes.
<Fujitsu> In carpaltunnel, the Ubuntu changes are just a migration from Python 2.2 -> 2.4 The Debian code changes are the same, but it only depends on python >= 2.3. Should be safe to sync, shouldn't it?
<tseng> looks good, thanks
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  no problem.
<tseng> i wonder what the current method for getting that approved is
<tseng> bluefoxicy: ok, have you tested this on dapper?
<tseng> when you have, mail it to cjwatson@ubuntu.com, mdz@ubuntu.com, brando@ubuntu.com
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  I built it if that's what you mean.
<tseng> and I will ACK it.
<bluefoxicy> and I've tested dapper with the other methods of doing this
<tseng> great.
<bluefoxicy> just not with that configure flag.
<bluefoxicy> I'll test this one out too.
<tseng> link to the bug and the diff.
<bluefoxicy> (the other ways were execstack -c and injecting a proper .note.GNU-stack into the .o files)
<tseng> *brief* description
<tseng> yeah, that was horific
* bluefoxicy nods, and scp's some files.
<tseng> nice work, thanks for finally diving in
* tseng fixes embarassing wiki typo
<Fujitsu> The shit one?
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  is there some magical bash completion thing that I should install?  I keep hearing about some kind of awesome tab completing
<tseng> erm
<tseng> bash-completion is already installed
<tseng> uncomment it in .bashrc
<bluefoxicy> ah ok
<Fujitsu> Dapper's bash completion is much better than Breezy's... I don't know of any better...
<bluefoxicy> ii  libgcrypt11    1.2.2-1.1      LGPL Crypto library - runtime library
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  rebooting and logging in, if it fucks up gnome will die
<tseng> ok.
<bluefoxicy> ugh.  Forgot, Edgy has a newer glibc than dapper, and I built the package on edgy and force installed it.  Guess what happened.
<bluefoxicy> alright, now that I've actually built it on dapper, it works on dapper.
<tseng> cool.
<tseng> please send that mail
<bluefoxicy> sent.
<tseng> thanks.
<bluefoxicy> I'll let Daniel Brandt have the next one.
<tseng> who?
<tseng> bluefoxicy: i dont see the mail
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  Daniel Brandt is a wikipedia joke; the guys in #wikipedia frequently copy the first paragraph of an article about FOO and s/FOO/Daniel Brandt/g
<tseng> ok...
<bluefoxicy> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<bluefoxicy>      brando@ubuntu.com
<tseng> uh
<bluefoxicy> <tseng> when you have, mail it to cjwatson@ubuntu.com, mdz@ubuntu.com, brando@ubuntu.com
<tseng> 10 points for spelling
<tseng> ugh
<tseng> you could have fixed that
<tseng> :/
<bluefoxicy> sorry ^_^ I didn't look
<tseng> can you fwd it please
<bluefoxicy> done
<tseng> it is usually faster if a member of the appropriate team acks a request
<tseng> bluefoxicy: ACK'd
<tseng> thanks
<heretician> Do you have to be a member of "Ubuntu Members" team to mark support questions as Answered?
<tseng> heretician: you could certainly try if you think its sufficently answered
<heretician> tseng: Well, I was the only reply, he replied thanking me -- I think it is although I dont know how to actually change it from Open to Answered hehe
<tseng> me neither,a ctually
<tseng> never gone into the support thingy
<heretician> Atm its the only way I know how to help Ubuntu members hehe
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I was never able to find the option.
<heretician> Asked in #ubuntu :)
<heretician> It's a mystery.
<bluefoxicy> wow.  I don't have the code to fdber, an old non-finished project I started around 2000-2001 to index files and attach meta-data to them o.o (was going to index pictures and music)
* bluefoxicy shrugs.
<Laser_away> I think the support tracker is going to need/recieve some real love soon
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> and make bzr+lp real fast ;)
<heretician> Laser_away, do you know how to mark em as finished?
<Laser_away> have no idea
<bluefoxicy> Laser_away:  just as long as it's not beagle
<Laser_away> bluefoxicy: ?
* bluefoxicy has never had beagle actually work, more often crash or lock up; and besides, screw mono.
<bluefoxicy> (mono works, I just don't like virtual machines)
<jsgotangco> beagle runs fine here
<bluefoxicy> I can't find a menu entry for it and beagled crashes a lot
<Laser_away> LP has nothing to do with beagle
<bluefoxicy> <Laser_away> I think the support tracker is going to need/recieve some real love soon
<bluefoxicy> tracker == desktop search tool.
<bluefoxicy> Laser_away:  what was the first desktop search tool anyway?
<jsgotangco> we're not talking about tracker on the desktop but rather the support tracker in LP
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> oops I read 'support for tracker'
<jsgotangco> in dapper, beagle is now known as search and is under Accessories
<jsgotangco> or you can just turn on integration with deskbar
<Laser_away> jsgotangco: I got it going with the deskbar, but tbh I don't seem to use it much
<jsgotangco> really
* jsgotangco has 3GB of docs in his home folder its really useful for him
<zul> 3GB thats not bad..
<jsgotangco> most of it is cruft from old work
<jsgotangco> haven't got time to clean it up
<Fujitsu> Excuses, excuses.
<jsgotangco> ;)
* bluefoxicy blinks at an "integrate apparmor" thing on one of the wiki pages and starts a comment below it with "this is marketing bull crap"
<Fujitsu> Hmm... Debian seems to have made a silly change in cheops which means it won't build on anything.
<bluefoxicy> since tseng will inevitably remove it if I use any word other than 'crap'
<Laser_away> jsgotangco: I just organize my files so that it is faster for me to use a terminal than beagle
<zul> same here..
<Fujitsu> Pfft. File organisation is for... organised people :P
<Laser_away> I guess I'm just not producing enough docs
<Laser_away> Fujitsu: no, its a crutch for disorganised people ;-)
<Fujitsu> Hahaha
<zul> heh...my desk might be a mess but my files are nicely organized
<Fujitsu> My files start nicely organised, but quickly unorganise.
<Fujitsu> And my desk... let's not talk about my desk.
<Laser_away> I usually just create most files in ~/ or ~/Destop
<Laser_away> and then periodically shove them into ~/Documents where I forget about them
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Laser_away> I've got somewhere around 1GB worth of journal articles running around in ~/Documents
<Laser_away> I think ;-)
<Laser_away> I'm sooo totally unproductive with my computer
<Fujitsu> I'm really unproductive with mine at the moment too. Shift+Backspace comes up amazingly often >_<
<Laser_away> that's cause your using that Xgl crap ;p
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I was using it to show off a couple of days back.
<Fujitsu> And couldn't bothered disabling it.
<Fujitsu> I'm not using Compiz, just Xgl and Metacity.
<Laser_away> I can hardly be bothered to use Xorg, Xgl isn't even on my radar
<jsgotangco> after all the hype it suddely quieted not surprisingly
<Fujitsu> Terminal all the way!
<Fujitsu> jsgotangco, yeah.
<Fujitsu> You know what's also unproductive? Having an ever-growing list of syncs that need to be confirmed.
<Laser_away> well throw them out there for some MOTU to confirm
<Fujitsu> Do that I shall:
<Fujitsu> ilohamail, lincity, mbot, camorama, carpaltunnel, elmo... And there's another list on my computer at home which I don't have access to, so they'll have to wait.
<Laser_away> I'm sure somebody will take a look ;-)
<Laser_away> haha, do we really have to sync elmo ;)
<Fujitsu> Apparently.
<Laser_away> hmm, how many do you think you have total, 10ish?
<Fujitsu> About that.
<Fujitsu> Mmm... decompyle is fine to sync as well.
<Fujitsu> They all even build in edgy... It's AMAZING.
<heretician> would /usr/local/src be used with/by any packages that you get from synaptic?
<Laser_away> maybe it would be better (and more productive ;-) ) to email the list to the mailing list
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<Laser_away> heretician: no
<Fujitsu> ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Laser_away> yeah
<crimsun> it's much faster, actually, to spit out the bug #s here
<Laser_away> nothing from the repos should put anything in /usr/local
<Fujitsu> So should I file bugs for all of them first, without getting them checked?
<crimsun> file the bugs, list them here, and we can Ok them
<Fujitsu> Ah. OK.
<Laser_away> k
<crimsun> makes sense since there are two active MOTU
<Fujitsu> Well, I've got to go to class now... I'll be back in 47 minutes to file a lot of bugs.
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<Laser_away> I just can't do it right now (I'm supposed to be away) and I didn't see any other MOTUs around
<Fujitsu> There's no python2.3-dev in Edgy, is there?
<crimsun> there is afaik
<Fujitsu> It can't find it.
<Fujitsu> (pbuilder, that is)
<Laser_away> !info python2.3-dev edgy
<ubotu> python2.3-dev: Header files and a static library for Python (v2.3). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-14 (edgy), package size 1348 kB, installed size 4420 kB
<crimsun> note that it was demoted to universe in Dapper
<Fujitsu> Hmm.... Does pbuilder not do universe by default?
<crimsun> no
<Fujitsu> Well, I'll be back.
<crimsun> as will I (in 1h 20m)
<Laser_away> and I'm really going away now
<Fujitsu_> Mmm.. School wireless.
* Fujitsu_ rapidly files bugs.
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahaha
<Fujitsu_> ilohamail: 53194
<Fujitsu_> And it closes #52462... How convenient.
<Fujitsu_> lincity: Bug #53195
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53195 in lincity "Please sync 1.13.1-6 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53195
<ryanakca> how many confirmations does it take to officially "confirm" a bug?
<ryanakca> bug 44136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44136 in ksystemlog "Missing File for KSystemLog (Boot Log)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44136
<Fujitsu_> One...
<FunnyLookinHat> according to the giant statue... 42.
<Fujitsu_> Heheh
<Fujitsu_> mbot: Bug #53196
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53196 in mbot "Please sync 0.3-6 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53196
<Fujitsu_> camorama is already filed by Hobbsee...
<Fujitsu_> Speaking of the devil.
<Hobbsee> heh.
<Hobbsee> what have i done now?
<Fujitsu_> carpaltunnel:  Bug #53197
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53197 in carpaltunnel "Please sync 0.0.9-0.1 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53197
<Fujitsu_> Hobbsee, you filed a sync request on camorama.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, all done ?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: heh, yes?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dapper just installed
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ahh you doing it the fresh way ?
<imbrandon> heh , i'm not that lucky
<imbrandon> i got too much to backup lol
<Fujitsu_> Hobbsee, I was going through my list of syncs and filing bugs, but you already had.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: ahhh...always worth checking that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i said "screw the backup"
<imbrandon> lol
<Fujitsu_> Hobbsee, yeah.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you did backup /home right atleaste ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i had and old backup
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<Fujitsu_> What happened, Hobbsee>
<Fujitsu_> *?
<imbrandon> edgy
<imbrandon> ;)
<unhopeless> hi everyone
<unhopeless> can someone help me
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: nothing yet
<FunnyLookinHat> unhopeless, what is your question?
<unhopeless> well my friend just installed ubuntu on his computer
<unhopeless> he went all out
<unhopeless> he formated and everything
<unhopeless> and we got to a hole in the floor
<unhopeless> we are stuck at this screen
<FunnyLookinHat> unhopeless, I don't want to be rude but this question probably belongs in #ubuntu     I can help you in there
<imbrandon> unhopeless, this isnt a support chan try #ubuntu ;) ( this is for the packagers )
<Lathiat> Your really in the wrong channel for that :)
<unhopeless> right after he types in his login and passy thats as far as he can get
<Lathiat> woop, 3 people know at once ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<unhopeless> join #ubuntu
<unhopeless> hmmm
<FunnyLookinHat> imbrandon, stop copying me!
<Lathiat> unhopeless: continue to #ubuntu and i'll help you there
<Fujitsu_> elmo: Bug #53198
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53198 in elmo "Please sync 1.3.0-1.1 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53198
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: get a motu to confirm, and subscribe the ubuntu-archive
<Fujitsu_> Hobbsee, I was told to just list all the bugs here, and crimsun/somebody else would look at them.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: ah okay.  i doubt elmo would, and he's not in this channel anyway
<Fujitsu_> No, elmo the package :P
<Hobbsee> !info elmo
<ubotu> elmo: text-based mail-reader supporting SMTP and POP3. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 179 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Hobbsee> ah, there you go :P
<lifeless> !info opensync
<ubotu> Package opensync does not exist in dapper
<lifeless> !info libopensync-dev
<Hobbsee> hi lifeless
<ubotu> Package libopensync-dev does not exist in dapper
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> lifeless: were you after edgy?
<lifeless> yeah
<Hobbsee> !info opensync edgy
<ubotu> Package opensync does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> bleh.
<lifeless> !info libopensync-dev/edgy
<ubotu> Package libopensync-dev/edgy does not exist in dapper
<lifeless> !info libopensync-dev edgy
<ubotu> Package libopensync-dev does not exist in edgy
<lifeless> hmm, suck
<lifeless> !info libopensync0 edgy
<ubotu> libopensync0: Synchronisation framework for email/pdas/and more. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.18-2.1 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 560 kB
<imbrandon> !find libopensync edgy
<ubotu> Found: libopensync0, libopensync0-dbg, libopensync0-dev
<imbrandon> ^^ thats nice too
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm.....   I subscribed to the motu mailing list about a week ago and haven't received any mail from it yet except for my confirmation email, does that sound right?
<imbrandon> FunnyLookinHat, its low volume
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: for the moment
<Hobbsee> dholbach's doing a lot to fix that
<Fujitsu_> Hahah.
<imbrandon> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> ahh ok.
<Fujitsu_> !info python2.3-dev edgy
<ubotu> python2.3-dev: Header files and a static library for Python (v2.3). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-14 (edgy), package size 1348 kB, installed size 4420 kB
<Fujitsu_> sudo pbuilder build --basetgz ~/edgy_pbuild.tgz decompyle_2.3.2-3.dsc --mirror "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe"
<Fujitsu_> Can anybody see why that --mirror isn't working?
<Fujitsu_> Oops.
<Fujitsu_> Should be --other-mirror
<Hobbsee> you dont use a config file?  odd.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i should stick the stuff in the config file into the main pbuilder-edgy file.  that would probably make sense.
<Hobbsee> hmm.
<Fujitsu_> No, I only set it up this morning.
<Fujitsu_> I haven't had cause for an Edgy one before.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it hasnt really existed for that long
<Fujitsu> I /still/ can't get it to see that universe is there.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: where's the apt.config file, and do you have it set?
<Hobbsee> this is where following the !pbuilder guide is good, and having a config file, to avoid all this hassle (unless you screw the config file, but that's another story)
<heretician> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<heretician> Any reason for that?
<Hobbsee> heretician: are you in the source dir?
<Hobbsee> heretician: and what package is this for?
<heretician> It's for the package --help! :P
<heretician> was trying to do ./configure --help
<Hobbsee> heretician: um, okay?
<heretician> Ahh nm.. I get it now
<Fujitsu> I put OTHERMIRROR="deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" in .pbuilderrc
<heretician> I thought it was listing available variables for the ./configure command
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that works, although you shouldnt need "edgy" in there, i dont think, if the distro is set to be edgy
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: were you building multiple pbuilders here?
<Hobbsee> or just edgy?
* Hobbsee is lost.
<Hobbsee> again
<Fujitsu> I've had a Dapper one forever. An Edgy one I created this morning, but I need python2.3-dev to build something, so I need universe.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, right.  you're following the section on multiple pbuilders in the wiki?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and you know that you cant create an edgy pbuilder directly atm?
<Fujitsu> Hmm.. I can build everything else fine after I installed the new debootstrap.
<Fujitsu> It works fine, except that I can't enable universe.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Fujitsu> AH.
<Fujitsu> --overide-config
<Hobbsee> well, yeah.  didnt think of that one, as i'd assumed that's what you were using
<heretician> ./configure --prefix="$usr/src would change the install directory to usr/src correct?
<Hobbsee> heretician: i would expect so, but if it's a package you're goign to put onto revu, you should do that in /debian/rules
<heretician> or would it be "/usr/src"
<Hobbsee> er, /usr/source.  i'm not sure.
<heretician> Only one way to find out :)
<heretician> Finally im on the largest guide that includes sample tars and such :)
<heretician> to download*
<Hobbsee> hehe
<heretician> Er, is it not supposed to show up in the directory lol?
<Fujitsu> !info python2.3 edgy
<ubotu> python2.3: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.3). In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-14 (edgy), package size 2734 kB, installed size 9388 kB
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<Fujitsu> It's now OK with python2.3-dev, but says python2.3 itself can't be installed...
<Fujitsu> The right package is certainly in the archives.
<crimsun> is your pbuilder updated?
<Hobbsee> probably not
<Hobbsee> hi crimsun :)
<crimsun> login, and see what apt-get says when you attempt to install python2.3-dev
<Fujitsu> Yes, as of about 5 minutes ago.
<Fujitsu> True.
<crimsun> hi Hobbsee
<Fujitsu> And yes, hi crimsun.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> python2.3 depends on python-central >= 0.4.12, which apparently doesn't like to exist.
<crimsun> 0.5.1 is in Edgy, though.
<Fujitsu> No, it's not.
<Fujitsu> !info python-central
<ubotu> Package python-central does not exist in dapper
<Fujitsu> !info python-central egy
<ubotu> Package python-central does not exist in dapper
<Fujitsu> !info python-central edgy
<ubotu> python-central: register and build utility for Python packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.5.1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<Fujitsu> Aha. I see.
<Fujitsu> My bad.
<Fujitsu> I hadn't set the default distro properly.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> always useful
<Erlang> !info erlang dapper
<ubotu> erlang: A real-time, concurrent and distributed functional language. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:10.b.7-1 (dapper), package size 25223 kB, installed size 70780 kB
<Erlang> sw33t, I'm in Dapper.
<Fujitsu> And now one of the pre-install scripts is failing...
<Erlang> !info erlang edgy
<ubotu> erlang: A real-time, concurrent and distributed functional language. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:10.b.7-1 (edgy), package size 25223 kB, installed size 70780 kB
<Fujitsu> !info f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.11-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 820 kB, installed size 2940 kB
<Fujitsu> !info f-spot edgy
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.1.11-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 820 kB, installed size 2940 kB
<Hobbsee> that is avery nic epackage
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: were you looking at upgrading that?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, yeah. Debian synced it from Ubuntu, and we need to sync again.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, leave that one to ajmitch - he's the maintainer for debian and ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Ah. OK.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: he likes having f-spot fun :P
<Fujitsu> Heheheh
<Fujitsu> There really aren't that many packages that need Ubuntu-specific changes now. I've only found 2 or 3 out of the 20 I've looked at thoroughly...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: nice :)
* Hobbsee knows she did a lot of the kde ones, which were mostly merges.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, silly KDE.
<Fujitsu> I'm doing anything that doesn't look to big and nasty... And they're all syncs now.
<Fujitsu> *too
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> nice kde
* Hobbsee pats kde
<Hobbsee> :P
<Fujitsu> It's not bad.
<Hobbsee> bleh.  ndiswrapper is still screwed on here.
<Hobbsee> oh well.
<Hobbsee> rebooting time - wish me luck!
<Fujitsu> Hah
<Fujitsu> You'll need it.
<lifeless> Hobbsee: 10% is 1600 packages :)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: 10%?  where was that mentoined?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: but that's true :)
<lifeless> 2 or 3 out of 20
<Hobbsee> lifeless: ah right
<lifeless> soryy, should have been addressed to Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> ahhhh..
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> There are a huge number of packages who's difference is just a python2.3 build-dep in Debian, and python2.4 in Ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah.  actually, i thought they were being updated in debian unstable to use python2.4...
<crimsun> those are worthwhile deltas. keep 'em.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: huh?
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Will do.
<crimsun> if the difference is that current debian still uses python2.3-dev whereas ubuntu uses python2.4-dev, we keep the ubuntu delta
<crimsun> if current debian has switched to python-{support,central}, then we probably can drop the ubuntu delta
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, right
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought you meant
<lifeless> well, there are bugs in support and cewntral
<Hobbsee> hi fowlduck
<lifeless> for instance, I need to track this down at some point:
<fowlduck> howdy Hobbsee
* Hobbsee reboots
<fowlduck> kk
<lifeless> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=378049
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 378049 in python-opensync "Subject: python-opensync: python-gammu broken" [Grave,Open] 
<lifeless> the NMU which switched to -central fucks the symlink installs of the library so
<Fujitsu> crimsun, could you please check the merge I mentioned a few minutes back?
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu-au.org/~fujitsu/gaby_2.0.2-7ubuntu1.dsc and http://people.ubuntu-au.org/~fujitsu/gaby_2.0.2-7ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Fujitsu> Working, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: mostly
<Fujitsu> Heheh. Mostly...
<Fujitsu> I doubt it.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: something's up with my version of kopete
<Fujitsu> How?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i cant install the newer version - seems that the version is kdenetwork hasnt been disabled yet
<Fujitsu> Silly broken KDE :P
<fowlduck> Laser_away, ping
<Hobbsee> heh
<fowlduck> anyone have a link to someting explaining how to create patches to be used with packaging?  The code needs to be modified to comply with standards
<fowlduck> but you're not supposed to mess with the code...
<Fujitsu> Write a patch, add to debian/patches, modify debian/control to use the patch...
<Fujitsu> Or add the simple-patches or whatever it is module if it's using CDBS.
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure where it's all documented...
<Fujitsu> Probably the Debian New Maintainer's Guide.
<Hobbsee> documentation on patching...hmmm...i'd google that
<Fujitsu> And now, back to class I go.
<fowlduck> didnt know that there was such a thing, debian/patches
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: yeah, there is.  it's kinda useful
* Hobbsee isnt great at patching.
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<fowlduck> this will be my first
* Hobbsee usually grabs patches from other places - like kde svn
<fowlduck> well, this is a strange circumstance
<fowlduck> rather obscure and small program
<fowlduck> yet very very very very very (did I mention very?) useful
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> sorry, tech support atm
<crimsun> I'll rescan backscroll when I'm finished
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), , RAM: 360/995MB, 116 proc's, 4.21min up
<Hobbsee> excellent ;)
<Hobbsee> now to sort out kopete...
<Hawkwind> That's Edgy ?
<crimsun> I presume so
<Hobbsee> yep
<fowlduck> is there anything special that should go in the changelog for the first packaging?
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: * Initial Release?
<fowlduck> I put "Initial release and packaging."
<fowlduck> good enough? :)
<crimsun> either is fine.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: do you mean gaby?
<fowlduck> crimsun, how do I use multiple paragraphs in the control file.  Does \n work?
<crimsun> fowlduck: in what section?
<fowlduck> description
<crimsun> use '.' on a newline
<crimsun> new line^
<fowlduck> in the package section
<fowlduck> so this is a paragraph
<fowlduck> .
<fowlduck> and so is this
<crimsun> yes
<fowlduck> ???
<fowlduck> ok, thx
<fowlduck> yay, first package is complete
<Fujitsu> crimsun, yeah. THe one I linked to.
<fowlduck> now to upload to REVU
<heretician> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#1 - is that note above [1]  sarcastic or..?
<Fujitsu> Which package, fowlduck?
<fowlduck> Fujitsu, mac-robber
<Fujitsu> What does it do?
<fowlduck> timeline util for computer forensics
<fowlduck> similar to grave-robber
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<fowlduck> Fujitsu, http://sleuthkit.org/mac-robber/desc.php
<fowlduck> if you're interested
<Fujitsu> Ah, part of sleuthkit.
<fowlduck> no
<fowlduck> but can be used with it
<Fujitsu> OK.
<fowlduck> heh, no idea how to sign an email
<fowlduck> guess i gotta bust out the evolution
<cbx33> anyone awake here ?
<Hobbsee> cbx33: nope
<cbx33> I'm packaging a package as some of you know
<cbx33> and I've used some icons from gnome-icon-theme
<cbx33> someone mentioned I need to put that in the copyright file
<cbx33> which I did, basically saying the icons came from gnome-icon-theme
<cbx33> I was then told I needed to cite the copyright holders of the icons
<cbx33> but I can't find that information out from the copyright file of gnome-icon-theme
<cbx33> what should I do?
* fowlduck suggests making your own icons? ;)
<cbx33> could do,
<cbx33> but I'm no artist
<Hobbsee> no point reinventing the wheel
<cbx33> that was my thought
<cbx33> but it seems to be taking me forever to get this package into universe, on this point
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> So no guidence on this issue at the moment then?
<cbx33> :p
<crimsun> cbx33: what does g-i-t's debian/copyright have?
<cbx33> crimsun, just ya standard copyright
<cbx33> crimsun, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-icon-theme/gnome-icon-theme_2.14.2-0ubuntu2/gnome-icon-theme.copyright
<crimsun> cbx33: what about the individual files in the source package?
<cbx33> I havn't looked at those yet
<cbx33> I'll have to do that when I get to work
<crimsun> right, that's where I'd look nice.
<crimsun> next
<cbx33> ok,
<crimsun> obviously my lack of coffee is affecting typing
<cbx33> but they won't be in the actual binary image files will they? or part of the EXIF information?
<crimsun> haven't looked, but look at the ChangeLog
<cbx33> you mean this
<cbx33> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-icon-theme/gnome-icon-theme_2.14.2-0ubuntu2/changelog
<crimsun> Alexander Larsson, James Willcox, jacob berkman, Christian Neumair, Kjartan Maraas, Christian Rose, Evandro Fernandes Giovanini, Ole Laursen, Jordi Mallach, Christophe Merlet, Andras Timar, Jakub Steiner, Yanko Kaneti, Pablo Saratxaga, Artis Trops, Alessio Frusciante, Zbigniew Chyla, Abel Cheung, Pauli Virtanen, Dmitry G. Mastrukov, Laurent Dhima, Fatih Demir, Marius Andreiana, He Qiangqiang, Yuriy Syrota, Stanislav Visnovsky, Takeshi 
<crimsun> no, I mean the upstream Changelog
<crimsun> gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2/ChangeLog
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> thankx crimsun
<cbx33> bbl
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(Fujitsu/#ubuntu-motu) Where does ubuntulog log to?
<Hobbsee> hi Seveas.  what are you killing now?
<Seveas> you
<Hobbsee> ooh goody!
<crimsun> Fujitsu: people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Fujitsu> Thanks, crimsun.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(crimsun/#ubuntu-motu) the icon should be merged upstream upstream; in the meantime keep the icon diff
(Fujitsu/#ubuntu-motu) OK.
<Fujitsu> It's just a standard X icon, though! Shouldn't it not be duplicated upstream?
<crimsun> upstream should choose a suitable icon
<crimsun> sync requests Ok'd.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :D
<Fujitsu> Should I note somewhere in the changelog the remaining diff?
<crimsun> yes
<heretician> Is there a way to change a .bin into a tar or does it not have the required dependencies?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: have you thought about http://www.ubuntu.com/employment#head-ee181be4e2f101318f548b6e62a74711085e9224 ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that looks like a good job for him, actually.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Hmm?
* Hobbsee wishes she could apply for the community person job.
<Fujitsu> crimsun, did you see my gaby merge?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: it's on my HD, but I'm still queued
<Fujitsu> Ah. OK.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  If I was that great at coding then maybe.  I haven't actually tried the backport-security-fixes thing, much less writing my own security fixes.  I can do rats/flawfinder but I'm sure sabdfl has Coverity or something reviewing everything ;)
<crimsun> eh, go ahead and apply for it.
<bluefoxicy> despite seeming to know everything .. :P
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: go and apply for it anyway.  they might say no, but they might say yes.
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  I'm more worried about "they might say yes, and then you might find out you really can't do it"
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: yeah, that is true.
<Fujitsu> Can't they just clone pitti? :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee: "Familiarity with responsible (coordinated) disclosure practices"  My tongue would bleed a lot.
<bluefoxicy> I am a full disclosure guy
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: you could learn not to be, but yeah.
<Fujitsu> Heh
<crimsun> why would you think you can't do it?
<crimsun> have a little self-confidence and egotism!
<crimsun> after all, no one knows everything (or very much of anything, really)...
<Fujitsu> There shouldn't be a .man as well as a source in a source package, should there?
* Hobbsee notes that crimsun will likely end up saying this to her in the future too.
<crimsun> I say it to everyone.
* Hobbsee is not very self confident at all, which is why it's taken her so long to go for MOTU.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: meaning a manual page?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: not necessarily. Of course "best practice" would mean "yes, there is [at least]  one"
<Fujitsu> crimsun, the Ubuntu one has a .man, the Debian one doesn't, but they both have the manpage sources.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: meaning Debian generates it at compile-time?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Oh hell why not.
* bluefoxicy gets his resume together.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: damn straight
<Fujitsu> crimsun, as does Ubuntu.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: then it doesn't matter. As long as it's installed in the final package.
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: good man.
<Fujitsu> crimsun, so I'll minimise the delta and remove it.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I keep skipping on job offers because I'm afraid if I screw up on the job it costs someone else money, and I don't want to take the risk on someone else's wallet.  I'll screw myself pretty readily.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: self-confidence should not be a factor. The only reason to wait is to accumulate an "undeniable track record".
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh, because then you have little chance of being rejected.   i guess.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: when your track record speaks for itself, things are much easier.
<Fujitsu> How should the changelog entry be formatted?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: specificially...?
<crimsun> -cally
<Fujitsu> Well, you said I should mention the remaining differences.
<crimsun> yes, what files does the Ubuntu diff cover that Debian's doesn't?
<Fujitsu> The icon.
<crimsun> note that.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<crimsun> that's pretty much it.
<crimsun> sometimes I don't flesh it out thoroughly if I know a few changelog items below I've already done it.
<Fujitsu> The icon hasn't been specifically mentioned before, just the .desktop.
<Fujitsu> `* Merge from debian unstable.
<Fujitsu> Hmm... I don't know how to write this...
<crimsun> sure, just note the icon bit so the next person who merges will see it at a glance
<crimsun> (that person will probably be you)
<Fujitsu> `Icon remaining from Ubuntu' or something like that?
<crimsun> I normally put the filename followed by a brief explanation
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<crimsun> ala: debian/foo.xpm: Not in Debian, so retain
<Fujitsu>   * Merge from debian unstable.
<Fujitsu>   * debian/xmotd.xpm: Icon retained from Ubuntu as not yet in Debian.
<crimsun> I'd make it a subitem under the merge
<crimsun> * Merge from debian unstable:
<crimsun>   + debian/xmotd.xpm: Icon retained from Ubuntu ..
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> instead of '+', '-'
<crimsun> that's just my formatting style, though
<Hobbsee> crimsun: if i want to put a chmod +x /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 into debian/rules in amarok (using cdbs), which section do i put it in?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: where does it have to be executed?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: should be in install: or what?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm not sure it matters - just that it does execute when the package is installed.
<crimsun> err, then it shouldn't be anywhere near cdbs
<Hobbsee> presumably it's install::
<Hobbsee> and then having it
<crimsun> it should be in postinst or something
<Hobbsee> crimsun: why?  it has to go into debian/rules?
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> do i have to do it that way?
<crimsun> I'm going based on your wording, though
<Hobbsee> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/52944
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52944 in amarok "Amarok 1.4 - Install MP3 support fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<ivoks> hi
<Hobbsee> hey ivoks!
<ivoks> Hobbsee: hello
<crimsun> Hobbsee: let me pull the source
<Hobbsee> crimsun: want a pastebin of debian/rules?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/VJHF8625.html
<Fujitsu> crimsun, http://people.ubuntu-au.org/~fujitsu/xmotd_1.17.3b-3ubuntu1.diff.gz and http://people.ubuntu-au.org/~fujitsu/xmotd_1.17.3b-3ubuntu1.dsc.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: the best way is to make sure it's executable prior. Is debian/install-mp3 executable?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: if not, make it so, and the problem has solved itself
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that'll do it?
<Hobbsee> cool!
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  what is a "CV" and what should I put for salary expectations?
<crimsun> curriculum vitae
<crimsun> or your rsum
<bluefoxicy> ah
<bluefoxicy> the accent is only on the last e I think
<bluefoxicy> I wouldn't know of course since XKB seems to be broken in edgy enough to stop gnome from giving me an ISO Level 3 shift.... -.-
* Hobbsee is off to work
<Fujitsu> Yeah, just the last e.
<Fujitsu> Bye, Hobbsee.
* Fujitsu thinks what an odd shift Hobbsee has.
<Fujitsu> crimsun, another sync. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xmem/+bug/53217
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53217 in xmem "Please sync 1.20-25 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> Ok'd
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: no comment on what abouts I should put for salary expectations?  My last job was like, best buy.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: that's not something I can really suggest for you, since you know what you best work with.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: think about your work experience and see what others work with.
<crimsun> I wouldn't start with less than US 30k.
<crimsun> that's pretty low, too, but you have to weigh a number of factors yourself
<bluefoxicy> yeah that's what I was thinking, 30 or 40; although I was going to calculate bare minimum based on my last rate of pay x 40 hour week
* bluefoxicy shrugs.
<crimsun> mull your app over for a day; make it Shine.
<bluefoxicy> I usually go for brieverity or do something stupid like follow the job description point by point like it's some kind of battery exam; so yeah I'll stick it in my outbox and think about it a bit.
<bluefoxicy> I did just rework my resume
<crimsun> Fujitsu: doen.
<crimsun> done, rather.
<bluefoxicy> anyway, I'll stop crapflooding the channel
<Fujitsu> Which, crimsun? xmotd?
<crimsun> xmem, gaby, xmotd.
<Fujitsu> Ah. Thanks.
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> away for the morning for work.
<Fujitsu> OK, see you later!
<cbx33> hi guys
<Arbiter> can someone review this package? (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2714) - It's not in Debian or Ubuntu
<Arbiter> thanks
<cbx33> Arbiter: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/libgimp-cil-0607161340/lintian
<cbx33> I maybe new to this, but I think you need to specify a target distribution
<Arbiter> it's specified
<Arbiter> but unknown to lintian
<Arbiter> (edgy)
<Arbiter> libgimp-cil source: newer-standards-version 3.7.2 <- this is the default standards version generated by dh_make template files
<Gloubiboulga> cbx33, the breezy lintian doesn't know what is edgy ;)
<cbx33> ok, but is that the issue, or is it the Section you have placed it in?
<cbx33> also the dirs file, is it required ?
<cbx33> you have usr/bin and usr/sbin
<cbx33> but it appears you are building libraries
<Arbiter> that's true... in effect
<Arbiter> ;)
* Arbiter fixety fix
<cbx33> is Section: misc valid?
<Gloubiboulga> yes, but it could be 'lib' I guess
<cbx33> and I have been recently told you should clean up your rules file
<cbx33> ie, removed the comented out lines
<sladen> Arbiter: can you file a bug against lintian that it needs teaching about edgy
<cbx33> Arbiter: apart from that, my limited knowledge of packaging says that's all the little things
<dholbach> sladen: it knows about edgy
<cbx33> dholbach: what's the issue ?
<dholbach> cbx33: sladen asked Arbiter to file a bug report about lintian complaining about edgy not being a valid distribution, if i understood correctly
<Arbiter> yeah
<cbx33> no no I meant why is revu complaining?
<dholbach> because it uses dapper?
<cbx33> is it using an old lintian?
<Gloubiboulga> the edgy lintian knows, not the breezy one, does it?
<cbx33> yes that's what I though
<dholbach> just a gruess :)
<dholbach> or breezy even
<cbx33> dholbach: a question about linitian if you have a sec
<dholbach> come on guys, you are too clever to be bothered about that :)
<dholbach> cbx33: fire away, i'll try to answer :)
<cbx33> when I run lintian on it's own with a dsc file I get an error
<cbx33> something about
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<cbx33>  /bin/pwd: cou;dn't find directory in ../../../.. with matching i-node
<cbx33> Use of uninitialised value in string at /usr/share/lintian/checks/cruft line 67
<cbx33> Can';t stat : No such file or directory at /usr/share/lintian/checks/cruft line 67
<cbx33> make sense to anyone?
<cbx33> it's in an edgy chroot
<dholbach> hm, no idea
<cbx33> the dapper version of lintian doesn't do it
<Arbiter> i'm uploading the fixed source package
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> dholbach: do you have to be MOTU to be REVU?
<dholbach> cbx33: to write comments?
<cbx33> yes
<dholbach> no, you just have to ask one of the admins (I'm not one) to give you those trights
<cbx33> who is an admin?
<cbx33> I can help with some of the simple stuff
<dholbach> siretart, sistpoty, \sh_away for sure
<cbx33> actually nevermind
<cbx33> I emailed the ma shile ago
<cbx33> I'll email again
<cbx33> thanks dholbach
<cbx33> ping \sh
<Arbiter> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2718 <- et voil
<Arbiter> cbx33, updated
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> Arbiter: looking good
<\sh> pong
<Arbiter> :)
<cbx33> is there any chance I could have comment rights for REVU
<cbx33> I was just thinking I could help out with some of the easier stuff
<Arbiter> cbx33, so i need only two advocates? :D
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, you don't need to add a changelog entry when you reupload on REVU
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, it'll be the first release for the users anyway
<cbx33> Arbiter: indeed
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ow... i didn't know
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, that's why I tell you ;) I'm checking the build now
<Arbiter> well
<Arbiter> thanks
<cbx33> nice Gloubiboulga I havn't got the capability to do that here
<Arbiter> ahhh ubuntu ubuntu... i love you :D
<cbx33> Arbiter: do you pbuilder all your debs
<Arbiter> cbx33, ehm..... ^^'
<cbx33> Arbiter: ??? - sorry my brain isn't engaged today
<Arbiter> cbx33, most of the dependencies are made with dh_clideps so these are supposed to be correct
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, not the build-deps :)
<Arbiter> wops
<Arbiter> :D
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic :)
<Arbiter> it's better to install pbuilder :D
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, the package FTBFS, there's a buildlog on the REVU page to see what happened
<Gloubiboulga> yes, testing with pbuilder is really needed
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, can I ask you about packaging policies?
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, sure
<Arbiter> well...
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, let's make an example: there's a package in debian called foo-1.0-1 which is in universe...
<Arbiter> the package is outdated
<Arbiter> i ask the debian package mantainer to update the package because i'm sure that when ubuntu syncs with debian i'll have the updated package
<Gloubiboulga> good idea :)
<Arbiter> but the maintainer seems to be away for a looooong time
<Arbiter> what's the best thing to do?
<Arbiter> upload an updated package to REVU?
<Gloubiboulga> if you want the package in ubuntu, yes
<Arbiter> or wait until the debian maintainer wake up? :D
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, but the package would be even be in ubuntu because universe is a sync of sid repos
<Gloubiboulga> it'll be synced in ubuntu only if it's in debian, but if nobody takes care of the package in debian, it  just won't happen
<Gloubiboulga> so it's easier if the maintainer does his "job", but if he doesn't...
<Arbiter> well
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, is there a package you'd like to see updated in ubuntu?
<Arbiter> uhm...
<Gloubiboulga> let's use a real example :)
<Arbiter> since i was a gentoo user i love seeing everything up-to-date :D
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<Arbiter> (i always keep a gentoo partition and i'm in contact with the dotnet and java herds in gentoo ;) )
<Arbiter> but ubuntu is less time-consuming ;)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, uhm... let me think...
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, hahah found: libqt4 is at 4.1.3 while upstream is 4.1.4
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> hum, a main package
<Arbiter> yes :)
<cbx33> :S
<Gloubiboulga> you'll have to poke our qt/KDE lovers and talk a bit with them about that I guess :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, maybe you know the CFLAGS used by buildd for x86?
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, hm, no, sorry
<Arbiter> ow... i'll need to ask a -core-dev..
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, i heard about a sort of indipendence from debian sid repos of ubuntu in the future... is that true? (i'm asking around for confirmations ;) )
* Arbiter has just found a bug...
* Fujitsu wonders what.
<Arbiter> Fujitsu, edgy: file conflicts between linux-kernel-heardes and libc6-dev
<Fujitsu> Arbiter, already reported.
<Arbiter> well
<Fujitsu> Bug #53222
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53222 in linux-source-2.6.17 "linux-kernel-headers 2.6.17-5.13 has a file conflict with libc6-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53222
<Arbiter> pff i need to get this fixed before using pbuilder
<cbx33> oh dear
<cbx33> sorry Arbiter
<Arbiter> heh
<Arbiter> :D
<Arbiter> pbuilder fails on same package :D
<Arbiter> i'll recompile my 2.6.17 kernel then ;)
<siretart> cbx33: pong
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I don't know about this independance thing, but I know we can't take care of all the universe packages without using sid
<cbx33> hi siretart
<cbx33> would it be possible to get comment rights on the REVU site?
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, uhm...
<cbx33> I was just helping ur Arbiter and it would have been good to document them on REVU, I can help out with the easy stuff :p
<siretart> cbx33: ah, whats your lp id? and what email address do you use for revu?
<Arbiter> i need to go for a while
<Arbiter> see you later
<dholbach> see you Arbiter
<Gloubiboulga> bye Arbiter
<cbx33> siretart: petesavage@ubuntu.com - PeteSavage
<cbx33> that ok?
<siretart> cbx33: I see that you are not a MOTU yet, we agreed that time, that in general we allow only universe uploaders to comment on packages
<siretart> cbx33: is there a universe uploader advocating you?
* ogra waves
<ogra> siretart, yes :)
<siretart> ok
<siretart> I don't have too much overview in revu comments, lately. thats why I'm asking
<ogra>  didnt comment on the package
<ogra> but i'm fine being the upload slave and doing the final check
<siretart> >> /srv/revu1/scripts/alter_user.py  -e petesavage@ubuntu.com -l reviewer
<siretart> Altering petesavage@ubuntu.com to level reviewer
<cbx33> thanks siretart
<cbx33> is it lp login details?
<cbx33> or do I use a different username / password combination siretart ?
<Gloubiboulga> cbx33, it's your usual login for REVU
<Gloubiboulga> e.g. the mail adress you've used in your packages uploaded there
<cbx33> ok, and the password?
<Gloubiboulga> trry to log without password, and you'll get a link to recover it
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> thanks
<Gloubiboulga> np
<Enverex> I'm trying to read the howto on making Ubuntu packages but I think my head is going to explode...
<Fujitsu> Enverex, why?
<Enverex> It's making little to no sense, it talks about things as if you already know what those things all are...
<Enverex> (refering to the CDBS page especially on the doc.ubuntu site)
<phanatic> Enverex: what are those things?
<Enverex> The guides previous to that all refer to downloading an existing package of that program and comparing it, which doesn't work if I'm trying to make a package for something that isn't in the repo already..
<Enverex> the debian/rules and such
<imbrandon> Enverex, yea at the begning of the document it says its targeted for new people trying to learn to package thus by editing existing packages, that new packages and such arent in the scope of the document ( although once you read through that you can look at the debian packing guide its has more on new pkgs )
<Enverex> grr, even worse I've picked something that comes in two pieces >.<
<Enverex> ah, I think I've found the bit where I make them, hmm, not entirely sure what to put in all of them though
<Enverex> heh, this is harder than making Gentoo ebuilds
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> that that dosent kill you makes you stronger, but that makes sense ( the gentoo thing ) if you think about it, there has to be a hard part somewhere ( read: someone has to do it ) but in gentoo is setting up / configuring packages / ebuilds thus the "end user" and debian / ubuntu its packaing thus the developer / maintainer ;)
<Enverex> hmm, possible issue here, the program version is 1.62-5 so would that mean I need to put it as 1.62-5-0 ?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> 1.62-5ubuntu1
<imbrandon> is that from debian or upstream like that ?
<Enverex> Upstream version is 1.62-5 so I thought it needed -0 for the debian bit then ubuntu1 on the end, heh
<imbrandon> we most of the time except when upstream versions weird like that
<Mithrandir> Enverex: yes, it does.
<imbrandon> might poke crimsun to make sure , err Mithrandir
<imbrandon> ;)
<Enverex> soo... 1.62-5-0ubuntu1 ?
<Mithrandir> if the actual upstream version is 1.62-5, the Debian version would be 1.62-5-1, 1.62-5-1, etc and we'd have 1.62-5-1ubuntu1, 1.62-5-1ubuntu2, etc.
<Enverex> erm, actually I'm not sure if it's in Debian, how do I check?
<Mithrandir> it looks weird, I agree.
<Mithrandir> look at packages.debian.org
<Mithrandir> and if not, just leave the Debian version at 0 and tag ubuntu1, ubuntu2 at the end.
<imbrandon> heh Enverex you probable should have looked in debian sid first , but packages.debian.org
<Enverex> Debian Search disabled
<Enverex> The Debian search engine has been disabled for now. We're working on it.
<imbrandon> give it an hour or two, prob just maint
<Mithrandir> Enverex: pft, just go to http://packages.debian.org/$packagename and it works fine.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> moins Mithrandir ;P
<Enverex> doh, It's in Debian
<Enverex> all this effort
<imbrandon> Enverex, well its a learning exp you said right ;) compair what you did with theirs to see ;)
<Enverex> Theirs is oolite_1.62-5-2 so would I make mine 1.62-5-2ubuntu1 ?
<imbrandon> but if you want it included in ubuntu ultimately use the debian version and make only the absolute ness changes
<imbrandon> Enverex, exactly
<Enverex> hmm, erm, would it even need changing?
<imbrandon> well if there are no changes no
<imbrandon> i dont think so
<imbrandon> its just a sync
<Enverex> eep, dependency not satisfiable
<imbrandon> ahh see changes needed ;P are you doing this in an edgy chroot ? is your goal to get it into ubuntu ? sorry just trying to point ya in the right direction
<Enverex> I'm on Dapper and I'm just trying to get it into Ubuntu
<imbrandon> k , well if its on p.d.o then MOST LIKELY its in edgy
<imbrandon> might look there also
<Enverex> erm, where is "there" heh?
<imbrandon> packages.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> search in edgy packages
<Enverex> nope
<Enverex> I did a search in "any" to make sure
<Enverex> Damn! e-uae isn't on Ubuntu either, no usable Amiga emulators, blasphamy, I need to make a package for that too then
<Enverex> assuming I ever figure out how to
<cbx33> Gloubiboulga: I don;t think it worked
<cbx33> ah I think I know why
<Enverex> Erm, how do I find out what programs and versions it depends on?
<Fujitsu> Enverex, you need to work that out :P
<cbx33> ping siretart
<cbx33> sorry to bother you again
<Enverex> ... how?
<siretart> cbx33: yes?
<cbx33> ok, here's the problem
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> can you setup my user with the email debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<cbx33> as my ubuntu one isn't tied to my gpg key
<cbx33> and I can't change my key from here
<cbx33> sorry to be a pain
<cbx33> or is that a bad idea?
<siretart> but you are using your @ubuntu.com email in your packages?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> ok
<siretart> and havn't it associated with your keyring?!
<cbx33> not to worry
<cbx33> I'll add it to my key when I get home
<siretart> well, I could create you another user with debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<cbx33> no it's ok
<siretart> then you'll have 2
<cbx33> I'll do it properly
<siretart> ok.
<siretart> but ping me again when its done to resync the keyring
<cbx33> sorry for being a nuciense
<siretart> to fetch the new id
<cbx33> ok thank you so much
<siretart> no worrty
<siretart> no problemm
<Enverex> I give up =/
<shawarma> I'm debugging something in nautilus and/or gnomevfs.. Both have a -dbg version. for executables I just call e.g. /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/nautilus, right? What about libraries? Do I just add /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/ to my LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
* Fujitsu is infuriated.
<Fujitsu> WHY is carpaltunnel's current version 0.0.9ubuntu1? Isn't that illegal?
* Fujitsu grumbles and remerges 0.0.9ubuntu2 instead.
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
<Fujitsu> Yeah, hi Hobbsee!
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Why would that be illegal?
<siretart> shawarma: AFAIU, gdb is smart enough to search in those dir automatically
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic, Fujitsu, and everyone else
<Fujitsu> shawarma, it should be 0.0.9-1ubuntu2 instead.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Maybe it's a debian native package.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: I'm not familiar with that particular package..
<Fujitsu> Hmm... Looks like it might be.
<Fujitsu> Except the new Debian version is 0.0.9-0.1
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Hmm... the version in debian stable is 0.0.9, but the one in testing is 0.0.9-0.1
<Enverex> How do I work out what the dependencies for something are?
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that's my point. Impossible to sync, so I'll have to redo a merge.
<Enverex> (for the control file)
<cbx33> siretart: I just uploaded to keyserver.mine.nu
<Hobbsee> Enverex: guess, and check in pbuilder.  trial and error
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Maybe it started as a Debian native package, but was turned into a non-debian project.
<cbx33> the key appears good from here
<Enverex> erm, what section would a machine emulator come under?
<Enverex> Hobbsee, Trial and error? Damn
<shawarma> siretart: Oh... clever!
* Fujitsu rebrands carpaltunnel 0.0.9-0.1 to 0.0.9ubuntu2
<Enverex> Maybe I'd be better off just requesting someone to make this package =/ It'd probably be faster :(
<Fujitsu> Enverex, I could try. What is it?
<Fujitsu> (I haven't published a package before, but I've made a couple for various reasons)
<Enverex> Erm, I was looking at two, E-UAE and OOLite. I'd like to be able to make them myself and "give back to the community" but I think I'm going to give myself a brain haemorage
<Fujitsu> Hehhe.
<Fujitsu> Debian packaging is like that for the first while.
<Fujitsu> Keep trying, you'll get it.
<Enverex> It's insane, plus there are no lamens guides
<cbx33> It takes a while
<Enverex> The rules file is what is killing me, I don't know what to put
<Gloubiboulga> don't you use dh_make to generate a template?
<Enverex> I didn't know I could
<Gloubiboulga> I'll certainly help you a bit
<Enverex> hmm, don't have it, 1 sec
<Gloubiboulga> you need to apt-get install dh-make
<Enverex> grr, why does it say Email-Address   : enverex@unknown
<Gloubiboulga> use the '-e youremail@address' option
<Fujitsu> Enverex, because you haven't got the EMAIL environment variable set appropriately.
<Fujitsu> ... which you can work around like Gloubiboulga said.
<cbx33> or you can set the settings in a conf file
<Gloubiboulga> ah yes, I always forget the EMAIL env variable :)
<Enverex> ah, may have been because I was root
<Fujitsu> There we go... New carpaltunnel with a proper version number.
<Fujitsu> Anybody around to sponsor my re-upload?
<Enverex> GRR
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, it's a merge?
<cbx33> Fujitsu: do you need some one to advocate or take a look?
<Fujitsu> Gloubiboulga, no, a sync, but disguised as a merge.
<cbx33> hehehe
<Fujitsu> It's actually a sync, but Kamion rejected my sync request.
<Fujitsu> The current Ubuntu version is 0.0.9ubuntu1, and the Debian one 0.0.9-0.1
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, why do't you request a sync then?
<Gloubiboulga> ah yes, ok
<Fujitsu> Syncing won't work, I already tried.
<tseng> sigh
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu-au.org/~fujitsu/carpaltunnel_0.0.9ubuntu2.dsc and http://people.ubuntu-au.org/~fujitsu/carpaltunnel_0.0.9ubuntu2.tar.gz
<Enverex> What section would a machine emulator come under?
<cbx33> hmmm
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, why did you change the changelog entry for 0.0.9-0.1? you replaced the DD name with yours
<Fujitsu> Did I?
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Fujitsu> Oh yes, I accidentally ran dch -e first
<Enverex> lol
<Enverex> gpg: skipped "Ben Hodgetts <ben@atomnet.co.uk>": secret key not available -  gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Enverex> Bleh?
<Tonio_> hi
<Gloubiboulga> hello Tonio_
<Enverex> What am I doing wrong/missing?
<cbx33> Enverex: you sure your key is there
<cbx33> :p
<Enverex> No
<cbx33> you have a key?
<Enverex> I have no idea what it is, where it comes from or how I get one
<Enverex> Hence: no
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> You need to make a gpg key, so you can sign packages
<Enverex> I did make a key a while back in Seahorse though
<cbx33> is it around?
<Fujitsu> I've reuploaded them, Gloubiboulga.
<Enverex> Yeah, it's still here...
<cbx33> is it using the same email address?
<Enverex> yeah
<cbx33> do gpg --list-keys
<cbx33> check there is a key for that meila address
<cbx33> gpg --list-keys | grep <email>
<Enverex> Yeah, it's there
<cbx33> hmmm
<Enverex> Ben Hodgetts (EHS Key) <ben@atomnet.co.uk>
<cbx33> and you have the secret key there too?
<Enverex> There is a pub above it and a sub below it
<cbx33> hmm seems ok
<cbx33> what about doing
<cbx33> gpg --edit-key <email>
<Enverex> Is it because it has (EHS Key) in the name?
<cbx33> does it say secret key is available?
<Enverex> yup
<cbx33> when you run that above command?
<cbx33> even stranger...I remember having this issue once before
<Fujitsu> It will probably be because of the comment.
<cbx33> oh how so?
<Fujitsu> Because it'll look for the key matching the uploader, and the two strings won't match.
<cbx33> hmmm.....
<Fujitsu> You may want to try adding a new identity, this time leaving out the (EHS key)
<cbx33> but I have a comment in mine and it works fine
<Fujitsu> You have no other identities?
<Fujitsu> Or UIDs, whatever the terminology.
<Enverex> Nope
<Enverex> I'll make a new one
<Enverex> yup, worked
<cbx33> :D
<Fujitsu> Good!
<Enverex> hmm, I think I've made a source package rather than binary =/
<Enverex> I'm confused =/
<Fujitsu> Enverex, a binary package is created from the source package.
<Enverex> dpkg-buildpackage: source only upload (original source is included)
<Enverex> erm... where did it put it? lol
<Fujitsu> Enverex, probably in the parent directory.
<cbx33> it's normally one directory back fro mthe source
<Enverex> ah yes
<Enverex> e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-1.dsc
<Enverex> whoops, forgot to change the changelog file
<Enverex> I was using  dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot , should I not use the S?
<Hobbsee> Enverex: you should be using -S and -sa in there, along with the other commands
<Enverex> hmm, I'm following the guide, heh
<Enverex> ... er
<Enverex> This time it said dpkg-buildpackage: source only, diff-only upload (original source NOT included)
<bjp> everex: that's because you didn't use the -sa option
<Enverex> It still looks far too small...
<Enverex> -rw-r--r-- 1 enverex enverex   602 2006-07-17 14:18 e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Gloubiboulga> .dsc is always small
<bjp> that's because the source is in the source archive, located in the same folder as the .dsc file
<Enverex> ah, so it grabs that too, I see
<Enverex> makes sense
<Enverex> Forgot about that, heh
<bjp> right, if you dput your package, the source archives are uploaded by dput as well
<bjp> :)
<Enverex> Now to work out the deps...
<shawarma> How can I tell if gdb uses the libgnomevfs from /usr/lib/debug ?
<Fujitsu> I'd better be off to bed. Goodnight, everybody!
<Enverex> Night
<bjp> guys, I've uploaded a package for Flamerobin last week. Are there any actions I have to take after I've uploaded it, or do I just have to 'sit back and relax' until it is being reviewed? :)
<Gloubiboulga> good night Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Gloubiboulga :)
* Arbiter is back
<Hobbsee> bjp: yeah, you have to give a link to us here
<Arbiter> Hobbsee!!! :D
<Arbiter> hi!
<Arbiter> :D
<Enverex> erm
<Hobbsee> hi Arbiter
<Enverex> zlib-bin is a package on the packages.ubuntu site, but when I put it as a dep I get...
<Enverex> E: Couldn't find package zlib-bin
<Enverex> If something wants zlib what package do I use?
<nixternal> dapper or edgy?
<Enverex> dapper
<nixternal> i see it
<nixternal> nixternal@MasTequila:~$ sudo apt-get install zlib
<nixternal> zlib1        zlib1-dev    zlib1g       zlib1g-dev   zlib1g-udeb  zlib-bin     zlibc
<Enverex> well pbuilder doesn't
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> 
<bjp> Hobbsee: thanks
<Arbiter> Enverex, it's in the "universe" component
<shawarma> nixternal: How do you type ""?
<Enverex> How do I enable universe for pbuilder?
<Arbiter> maybe you haven't added universe
<nixternal> shawarma: it is an alias
<bjp> so I've made an Ubuntu package for Flamerobin and uploaded it last week (July 12th)
<bjp> it is available at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2688
<nixternal> i copied the smiley from someone else and added it as an alias
<Arbiter> Enverex, --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <distro> universe multiverse"
<bjp> hopefully some of you can review it :)
<nixternal> so when i do ; + ) i get 
<Arbiter> it's a switch
<Arbiter> where <distro> maybe "dapper" in your case
<shawarma> nixternal: Which irc client?
<nixternal> konversation
<Arbiter> "edgy" in my case :D
<shawarma> nixternal: Ah.. Maybe irssi can do something similar.
<nixternal> yes shawarma, but im an irssi no0b once again cuz i stoped using it a long time ago
<nixternal> it is a simple replace alias
<Arbiter> i'm trying ubuntu on xfs (always used reiserfs)
<Arbiter> ;)
<Enverex> How easy is it to upgrade versions of Ubuntu?
<Enverex> E: Couldn't find package zlib
<Enverex> W: Unable to locate package zlib
<Enverex> Still doesn't work
<shawarma> nixternal: Right. I'll figure something out.
<dholbach> Enverex: very easy.
<dholbach> Enverex: the package 'zlib' never existed in Ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=zlib
<Enverex> I tried zlib-bin which should do but that doesn't work either
<Arbiter> Enverex, have you followed the guide located here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/gs-pbuilder.html ?
<Enverex> No, I'm on a different one
<Arbiter> heh :)
<Enverex> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html
<Enverex> E: Couldn't find package zlib-bin
<Enverex> W: Unable to locate package zlib-bin
<Enverex> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<Enverex> ARGH
<Enverex> I'm begging to get annoyed now
<Hobbsee> Enverex: Arbiter part of the same guide.
<Arbiter> Enverex, but the page i told is a guide on howto to setup pbuilder
<Arbiter> *how to setup pbuilder*
<Arbiter> ehm...
<Arbiter> ;)
<Enverex> I followed that initially, heh
<Enverex> grrr, this is as tedious as Gentoo
<Arbiter> making .debs is not as easy as making gentoo ebuilds :P
<Enverex> The question is why is it so damn hard, heh, and I FEEL I have to do it aswell. All I ever got from the Gentoo "support" was "omg noob this is FOSS fix/build/make/write it yourself, that's the point of linux, idiot"
<Arbiter> hehehe
<Enverex> So I said fkit and left
<Enverex> At least with support on Windows they don't tell you to re-write the software yourself to fix it
<Arbiter> Enverex, they don't let you revwrite the software... it's different ;)
* Yagisan wonders why people like to use "" as a smiley.  makes a much sense as using O.
<Yagisan> Enverex: you need zlib as a duild-dep ?
<Yagisan> s/duild-dep/build-dep
<Enverex> yeah
<Yagisan> Enverex: zlib1g-dev
<Enverex> It's ok, seems to be working now
<Enverex> or not..
<Arbiter> i need to switch to text-mode for a while
<Arbiter> i'll be back... see you later
<Arbiter> ;)
<Enverex> Do I HAVE to keep entering my passkey for the build all the time?
<Yagisan> Enverex: not if you install a gpg-agent, such as seahorse (and remember to enable it)
<Enverex> It's installed
<dholbach> i think you have to start  seahorse-agent
<dholbach> and to save your session afterwards
<dholbach> (it'd be nice to have that in the MOTU/FAQ)
<Enverex> erk, build failed
<Enverex> xwin.c:17:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> xwin.c:18:23: error: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> xwin.c:19:24: error: X11/keysym.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> xwin.c:20:28: error: X11/cursorfont.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> xwin.c:62:23: error: operator '==' has no left operand
<Enverex> then about 80 other errors, heh
<Mithrandir> missing build-depends on libx11-dev, it looks like.
<Enverex> Is it difficult to upgrade from the version before dapper to dapper or from dapper to edgy?
<Enverex> hmm, also moans about missing autoconf but carries on
<Enverex> hmm, need lunch
<Enverex>  cd . && /bin/sh /tmp/buildd/e-uae-0.8.29-WIP2/missing --run automake-1.9 --foreign
<Enverex> /tmp/buildd/e-uae-0.8.29-WIP2/missing: line 46: automake-1.9: command not found
<Enverex> WARNING: `automake-1.9' is missing on your system.
<Enverex> Also, what does this mean?
<Enverex> i486-linux-gnu-gcc: -z: linker input file unused because linking not done
<Hobbsee> Enverex: build-dep on automake1.9
<Enverex> What's the dep for gtk 2?
<Hobbsee> Enverex: libgtk-2.0-dev or something?  use apt-cache search
<dholbach> apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<dholbach> it's libgtk2.0-dev
<Enverex> thanks, not really familiar with all the commands atm
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you can see i dont use gnome, cant you.
<dholbach> :)
<Enverex> grrr
<Enverex> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<dholbach> apt-cache search xext | grep dev
<cbx33> thanks siretart
<dholbach> it's really not that hard :)
<dholbach> libxext-dev
<Enverex> I was trying that but using a captial X, heh
<Enverex> (thus I got nothing)
<Enverex> Erm, there's a problem with this though, it's compiling every time I test it...
<Enverex> it's supposed to be a binary package... that was kinda the idea
<Enverex> Oh, it was making it, heh
<Enverex> It kept saying "warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (1234)" over and over, is that serious?
<Enverex> It said dpkg-deb: building package `e-uae' in `../e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'. but I don't see the file anywhere either =/
<Enverex> aha, found it
<Enverex> Well, it seems to have worked...
<Enverex> Is there any way I can test it?
<fowlduck> what file should I put on my thumbdrive in order to bring my gpg key with me?
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: ~/.gnupg
<fowlduck> the whole directory huh
<fowlduck> ok
<fowlduck> Hobbsee: thanks
<tseng> be careful with that, if you are going to carry around your private key
<fowlduck> well, I need it at home and at work
<fowlduck> or should I just use two keys?
<jsgotangco> yep
<tseng> what do you use it for at work?
<Enverex> erm, I just locally installed e-uae but it doesn't seem to be anywhere... =/
<tseng> if its for work stuff, make another key
<Enverex> ah, heh, it changed its name
<tseng> i dont do ubuntu uploads from work
<fowlduck> tseng: same thing i use it for at home, packaging, and this overlaps for work and personal
<Enverex> I am awesome, it works :P
<fowlduck> i'm packaging for work, but I may as well contribute while I'm at it
<Enverex> Right, time to submit it
<lucas> is jpatrick around ? (what's his nickname ?)
<lucas> ok it's jpatrick
<lucas> so he isn't
<lucas> crimsun: ping ?
<Hobbsee> lucas: what were you looking for jpatrick about?
<lucas> the xastir package
<lucas> he last acted on it in february
<lucas> and we are now way behind debian
<Hobbsee> lucas: take it, i havent seen him around in a while.
<lucas> also, crimsun packaged a new upstream release in november 2005, but hasn't packaged the other new releases since then
<lucas> well, my question is : shouldn't we just sync it ?
<Hobbsee> lucas: check if hte ubuntu changes are still needed.  if not, yes.
<Enverex> How do I upload a package then for approval?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<Enverex> grrr
<Enverex> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Enverex> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<fowlduck> crimsun: can you resync the REVU Keyring with ubuntu-universe-contributors?
<fowlduck> or anyone for that matter?
<fowlduck> maybe Laser can
<fowlduck> Laser_away: can you resync the REVU Keyring with ubuntu-universe-contributors?
<fowlduck> ping
<Enverex> grrr, I'm waiting for Launchpad to sync
<fowlduck> meow
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: Laser_away cant.
<fowlduck> oh
<Hobbsee> raphink: might be able to though
<fowlduck> raphink: ping ping ping ping PING :)
<tseng> sigh
<fowlduck> tseng: why the sigh?
<mxpxpod> do you guys take care of multiverse as well?
<Yagisan> mxpxpod: as best we can. yes
<mxpxpod> Yagisan: where in the queue are the vmware modules for the new dapper kernel?
<mxpxpod> I've been waiting about a week for those to get uploaded and they're still not there
<Yagisan> no idea. I've not gone for motu status
<Yagisan> I'm happy as a "consultant" for now
<Enverex> hmm, I can't get dput to work
<mxpxpod> heh
<Enverex> grr
<Enverex> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Enverex> Any ideas how to make this work? heh
<lukaswayne9> Hey, I've had this package in the MOTU for a while, I need one more advocate.  Could someone take a look at it?  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2606
<Enverex> lukaswayne9, How do you use dput btw?
<lukaswayne9> dput -Pf *_source.changes
<lukaswayne9> Is that a problem?
<Enverex> Upload package to host ubuntu Checking Signature on .changes - gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<lukaswayne9> Enverex: did you follow all of the instructions on the wiki?
<Enverex> Yeah, but I have a feeling it's because the launchpad site hasn't synced with the pgp key site yet
<Enverex> grrr
<lukaswayne9> Oh, yeah that does take a while
<Enverex> Would that cause it? Because I've done everything else
<lukaswayne9> Yes, I remember having that problem
<lukaswayne9> Just wait a day or so, and if it still doesn't work ping someone important
<Yagisan> it's obvious he didn't, otherwise he would not be trying to upload it to ubuntu, but rather to revu instead. Enverex make sure you set the default host to revu
<lukaswayne9> Oh, I read over that
<lukaswayne9> look at /etc/dput.cf
<Enverex> Still the same error
<lukaswayne9> Enverex: is your default_host set to revu and not ubuntu?
<Enverex> enverex@Alpha:/var/cache/pbuilder/result$ dput -Pf *.changes
<Enverex> Upload package to host revu
<Yagisan> Enverex: dput -Pf revu *_source.changes
<Enverex> (the file is named e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-0ubuntu1_i386.changes)
<Yagisan> Enverex: do a source only build, and upload that
<Arbiter> *_source.changes
<Arbiter> i need the libc6-dev bug fixed
<Enverex> I built it with this command (before pbuilder)
<Arbiter> or i can't setup a pbuilder env
<Enverex> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -sa
<Enverex> (and then sudo pbuilder build ../e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-0ubuntu1.dsc)
<Enverex> How do I do a source only build then?
<mxpxpod> does anyone know jochen becher's irc name?
<Enverex> meh, I'm close to giving up, I've spent most of the day on this and achieved virtually nothing
<Hobbsee> mxpxpod: launchpad likely does.  why?
<mxpxpod> Hobbsee: he has confirmed the vmware modules bug I'm researching
<Hobbsee> mxpxpod: ahh.
<mxpxpod> can't use module-assistant on it either :(
<Arbiter> Enverex, don't give up
<Enverex> This is time I don't have
<Arbiter> make practice practice practice and then practice :D
<Arbiter> i spent a lot of time learning howto make debian packages :D
<Arbiter> *i've*
<Enverex> and I'm just getting frustrated going from one ununderstandable "guide" to the next
<Arbiter> Enverex, follow the guide "Packaging with Debhelper" it's pretty easy
<Arbiter> (almost i found that guide easy)
* lucas is working on merges of packages that were already newer in Debian when Dapper UVF occured
<lucas> if somebody want to help, I can provide a list
<Arbiter> i'm not a MOTU so i don't know if i can help out
<Arbiter> :)
<Hobbsee> lucas: would that list be merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html?
<Yagisan> Enverex: trust me, it does get easier, but if you are like me, you'll shoot yourself in the foot the first few times while learning
<Hobbsee> lucas: if not, you should be using the merge-o-matic, which is that later link
<Yagisan> Arbiter: sure you can help
<lucas> Arbiter: solving this bug would help : http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=378574
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 378574 in zsnes "Subject: zsnes FTBFS on sid" [Serious,Open] 
<Arbiter> uhm... seems simple to fix
<lucas> might be, I haven't dig it further
<Yagisan> Enverex: in pbuilderrc set DEBBUILDOPTS="-sa -S" for a source only build
<Arbiter> g++: argument to '-L' missing
<Arbiter> seems to be only one missing argument passed to the compiler
<Yagisan> Enverex: and remove the -S for a normal build
<lucas> Hobbsee: no, I use an intermediate output of http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/mergescountdown/mergescountdown.png actually
<Hobbsee> lucas: that probably also works.
<Arbiter> let me work on that
<Enverex> How do I set myself as handling a package on that page?
<Enverex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates?action=show&redirect=UniverseCandidates
<Enverex> < that page, heh
<Yagisan> hmm. my project is listed there
<Yagisan> that's odd, as it shouldn't be there
<Arbiter>  bcm43xx <- but... it's alredy in kernel?
<lukaswayne9>  I'm making a package.  I'd like to install a manpage.  Where should the dh_installman mymanpage.1  go?  In install:?  or binary-indep:?
<Arbiter> (this package is a universe candidate)
<Enverex> Am I ok to set myself as working on E-UAE?
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, if i promise to make a package a listed in MOTU/Packages/Candidates can I edit the wiki page to notice that?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: sure
<Arbiter> well
<Arbiter> i'll finish making libgimp-cil before :D
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, ah another question...
<Arbiter> (example) i made a package, uploaded it to revu, the package was uploaded to universe... a bug was filled for that package
<Arbiter> whos asked for bugfixing? me or the package uploader?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: anyone.
<Enverex> Hobbsee, Am I ok to edit that page and put myself as packaging e-uae?
<Hobbsee> Enverex: yeah.
<Enverex> Thanks
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, thanks
<Enverex> Wiki is confusing, lol
<Enverex> It's like looking at unformatted HTML
<tseng> not really
<tseng> not nearly as much formatting for the same stuff
<Enverex> Well yeah, but it's still messy, heh
<Enverex> ffs, been resubmitting to launchpad for like an hour now and it's still not accepting the key
<Enverex> Really supprised Audacious isn't in Ubuntu yet
<Arbiter> lucas, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=378574 <- are sure that the bug wasn't alredy fixed?
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 378574 in zsnes "Subject: zsnes FTBFS on sid" [Serious,Open] 
<Arbiter> i didn't have this problem compiling zsnes on my machine
<lucas> I reported it half an hour ago, so yes
<lucas> your machine ?
<Arbiter> pc
<lucas> so it wasn't inside a chroot ?
<lucas> or using pbuilder ?
<Arbiter> lucas, i can't have a pbuilder for now :D
<lucas> ok
<Arbiter> there are some packages that needs to be fixed
<lucas> so it's probably a missing build-depends on something
<Arbiter> (libc6-dev)
<lucas> actually it's linux-kernel-headers that is broken, not libc6-dev
<Arbiter> lucas, yeah
<Arbiter> i'll setup a pbuilder when the problem is fixed
* Enverex stabs launchpad
<Enverex> Sync damnit
<lukaswayne9> zsnes is broken on my machine
* fowlduck thinks Enverex is even more impatient than fowlduck 
<Enverex> Well I WANTED to switch to Windows and play games to try and bring my mood back up from rock bottom but I wanted to upload this crap first but can't due to this stupid sync not happening EVER
<fowlduck> wow relax, go play and do it later
<Enverex> It's like 40+'c in my room and parents wont let me have fucking air conditioning up here (attic) and I'm going to go insane
<fowlduck> seriously, is all this worth all this energy and stress?
<Yagisan> chill out mate. take a break
<Enverex> I was always forced into it when I used Gentoo just to get it working
<fowlduck> gentoo is annoying
<ryanakca> a bug like #48140, where the reporter comments on having upgraded software and not having the problems any longer... would it be considered fix released?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, or rejected.  same thing, really
<ryanakca> kk
<LaserJock> fowlduck: no I can't, I'm not a REVU admin
<fowlduck> LaserJock: yeah, looked all that up eventually, saw that.  thanks
<LaserJock> np
<lukaswayne9> My room always gets at least 20 degress F hotter than the rest of the house because I have a server and a desktop machine in here
<LaserJock> 20? yikes
<imbrandon> jez, i have 4 x86 boxes and 2 amd64 boxes and a ppc laptop and 3 g4 boxes in the same room as me and no temp change or if there is its less than 1deg C
<imbrandon> in this room
<mcquaid> hello i wanted to backport baobab from edgy to dapper.  however no version of baobab is currently in edgy
<mcquaid> does that happen sometimes when the next version is building up or does that mean a pkg has been dropped?
<Arbiter> i have baobab in edgy
<siretart> intresting. baobab was Removed on 2006-07-05 12:44:06 UTC
<imbrandon> !info baobab edgy
<ubotu> Package baobab does not exist in edgy
<imbrandon> !info baobab dapper
<ubotu> baobab: graphical tool to analyse directory trees. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Arbiter> i have it installed
<siretart> mcquaid: ask e.g. Keybuk on #ubuntu-devel why it was removed..
<mcquaid> ok
<mcquaid> strange though the latest is in sid
<Enverex> How easy is it to upgrade one version of Ubuntu to the next?
<LaserJock> Enverex: sorta depends on how much you've modified your system, should be fairly easy
<Yagisan> Enverex: in most cases, trivial
<cbx33> hi highvoltage
<LaserJock> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hi LaserJock
<cbx33> uploaded latest chanes to gisomount
<LaserJock> yah, just got the email
<cbx33> I'm MOTU reviewer now :)
<LaserJock> ?
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> REVU
<Arbiter> cbx33, so you can review my next package that i'm going to upload :D
<cbx33> :)
* jsgotangco thinks of uploading a lot of crap packages and assign it to cbx33
<LaserJock> mwuahahaha
<cbx33> heheheh
<cbx33> be my guest
<Arbiter> lol
<LaserJock> lol, I've gotten 2 spam emails today about a big stock value increase in pink sheets
<LaserJock> if they were ponies I could see it ;-)
<Enverex> Launchpad STILL says my key isn't there
* Enverex stabs the POS
<Enverex> Meh, I give up
<Toadstool> hi here
<LaserJock> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> heya LaserJock
<ryanakca> how do you set the importance of a bug?
<ryanakca> example, bug 53270 can be set to wishlist...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53270 in aptitude "Pass more than one command to aptitude at once" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53270
<LaserJock> ryanakca: I think you need to be in the ubuntu-qa LP team
* Hobbsee sets it to wishlist
* Hobbsee doesnt think it'd be done though
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> lol... no?
<Hobbsee> nope
<ryanakca> meh... worth a try :)
<ryanakca> hmmm... is edgy usable yet?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: depends on your definition of usable.
<LaserJock> hmmm... that's a hard question to answer
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> well, usably = what dapper was in late february/early march
<LaserJock> ryanakca: I don't think so
<LaserJock> I've only got it in a chroot
* Hobbsee is running it.
<ryanakca> with gui?
<ryanakca> like Xorg...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ryanakca> hmmm.... *wonders if he should risk it*
<LaserJock> well, I wouldn't do it on anything where you *need* to have a running box
<ryanakca> I'll wait a while
<ryanakca> lol... I *need* a running box... well... not really... but I'd like one...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: update a spare partition or something
<LaserJock> yeah
<Arbiter> ryanakca, i'm running edgy... and *not* in chroot or separate partition :D
<zul> same here
<Arbiter> cbx33, ping
<Hobbsee> ouch?
<cbx33> Arbiter, pong
<LaserJock> I'm considering not even running edgy, but I'm sure I'll cave in one of these days ;-)
<Hobbsee> lol
<dholbach> it's not advisable to use for people who don't have the time to work on it :-)
<Arbiter> cbx33, be ready to review my package :D
<cbx33> ok bearing in mind
<cbx33> mine will be just the essentails review
<cbx33> I'm not packaging guru yet
<Arbiter> np
<ryanakca> lol... I might pull out my old hard drive...
<ryanakca> it's gonna go one day soon anywais...
<cbx33> heheh
<Arbiter> cbx33, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2721
<cbx33> I'm on it
<Arbiter> good work :D
<cbx33> ok I have one comment already...hehe I'll login and submit them
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> I've just done my first ubuntu dapper installation :)
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: lol :)
<Gloubiboulga> seriously, I've always installed Xubuntu until tonight ;)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, hehehehe
<Arbiter> :d
<Arbiter> s/:d/:D
<Gloubiboulga> I'll give a try to kubuntu too
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: that's a good news :)
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> xubuntu is about to lose one of its mains devs
<raphink> ...
<raphink> j/k
<Gloubiboulga> hum...
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> copain ;)
<cbx33> Arbiter, there are some comments in debian.
<cbx33> debian/
<fowlduck> raphink:  could you please sync the REVU keychain with the ubuntu-universe-contributors?
<Arbiter> cbx33, rules?
<Arbiter> i know
<cbx33> could I suggest you make a .deb and run dpkg -c on it, to check where things are being installed
<raphink> sure fowlduck I could please do that
<fowlduck> or however it is nate
<cbx33> well yes I missed that one
<fowlduck> named*
<cbx33> you should comment out all unnecessary rules
<fowlduck> raphink: thanks! :)
<cbx33> I'll brb
<Arbiter> cbx33, i prefer keeping them until i can have a working pbuilder ;)
<raphink> fowlduck: it'll be synced in a few minutes
<fowlduck> raphink: I really appreciate it.  Then I can submit a package :)
<raphink> sure
<Gloubiboulga> bah, update popups... do this exist in kubuntu as well?
<raphink> hopefully you can :)
<raphink> update popups ?
<Gloubiboulga> yeah "some updates are available"
<raphink> ah
<raphink> there's no popup
<Gloubiboulga> or something
<raphink> but there's an icon in the bar
<fowlduck> that can be disabled though, right?
<raphink> with a warning sign
<Gloubiboulga> oh, big +1 for Kubuntu already
<LaserJock> hehe, Kubuntu is perfect, they don't need updates ;-)
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: what?
<raphink> LaserJock: ahahaha :)
<Gloubiboulga> I don't like popups :)
<raphink> LaserJock: almost ;)
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: hehe
<cbx33> Arbiter, you should really wait until it builds in pbuilder before you submit to REVU
<cbx33> I'm off for dinner
<cbx33> bbl
<Arbiter> :)
<raphink> fowlduck: should be fine now
<fowlduck> raphink: yay!  too bad my package is at home, it'll have to be tonight
<LaserJock> !info debhelper edgy
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In repository main, is optional. Version 5.0.37.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 499 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<raphink> fowlduck: you have no ssh access?
<fowlduck> raphink: no, someone is at home using the computer probably, so it is booted into windows
<raphink> aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggh
<raphink> that's horrible ;)
<fowlduck> i know
<raphink> fowlduck: I would just remove this stuff from it
<raphink> so you're sure no one boots on it
<fowlduck> well, gaming usually requires it
<fowlduck> well, I like to share my puter, and I game a bit
<raphink> mhm
<fowlduck> we'
<raphink> and there's not even an ftp on your windows ?
<fowlduck> we've got a kid from our church staying with us for a week
<fowlduck> nope, try to keep that minimal for gaming
<raphink> well I guess an ftp on windows is like a monstruous security hole
<fowlduck> and for security :)
<ogra> while i'd sk myself which of both is the bigger one :)
<ogra> *ask even
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> Arbiter: if you program doesn't provide a man page you should make one
<LaserJock> Arbiter: and send it upstream so they can include it in their next release
<Arbiter> LaserJock, really?
<zul> man pages are for wussies ;)
<Arbiter> oooowww
<LaserJock> zul: heh
<Arbiter> it's a gnome GUI app!
<LaserJock> then the man page will be short :-)
<Arbiter> lol
<cbx33> I'm back
<Arbiter> cbx33, i fixed things (except the manpage which i need to create from scratch)
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> Arbiter, I suggest you create it in sgml unlessyou are familiar with manpages
<cbx33> then docbook-to-man convert it
<Arbiter> sure
<Arbiter> it's my tomorrow TODO
<Arbiter> :D
<Yagisan> Arbiter: I did mine in xml, and convert it at build time. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=483 gives an example
<cbx33> Yagisan, sgml is xml
<cbx33> isn;t it?
<Yagisan> cbx33: similar. I'm just offering an alternative
<cbx33> ah...ok
<cbx33> what did you use to convert?
<Yagisan> cbx33:  xsltproc, docbook-xsl, docbook-xml
<cbx33> cool
<Arbiter> how much work i have to do before being elegible as an ubuntu member? :D
* cbx33 likes docbook-to-man.....it's easy
* Arbiter is working hard...
<cbx33> Arbiter, how long you been helping?
<LaserJock> although it adds more build-time dependencies
<cbx33> it's sustained contribution that counts more than anything
<cbx33> yup, I convert to man before I add to package
<Arbiter> cbx33, since i created my launchpad account...
<Arbiter> translations overall
<LaserJock> it's a toss up I guess, some people like to stick with keeping their source package purely source
<cbx33> ah I see
<cbx33> Arbiter, it's not a hard and fast rule
<cbx33> I can think of a few exceptions
<cbx33> but just keep working hard
<LaserJock> raphink is an example of the source purist ;-)
<cbx33> make some friends
<raphink> hahaha
<Yagisan> LaserJock: true, but I've now sent them upstream, and we decided to keep it as xml, so they are needed anyway
<raphink> purist, at all
<LaserJock> Arbiter: try to document 2 months of work on Ubuntu
<raphink> lol
<cbx33> Arbiter, do you have a wiki page?
<Arbiter> sure
<cbx33> wiki.ubuntu.com/petesavage
<Yagisan> LaserJock: is it only 2 months ? hmm, I could/should have done that ages ago
<cbx33> hehe
<LaserJock> Yagisan: yes, you should
<Arbiter> you want my wiki page URL?
<cbx33> sure
<Arbiter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LorenzoVillani
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> nice one Arbiter
<cbx33> keep it up
<Yagisan> LaserJock: I will get around to it, one day I hope. (I overcommited myself time-wise for the next year - hence why I'm still up)
<Arbiter> cbx33, ;)
<cbx33> ping crimsun
<slomo> Arbiter: oh, libgimp-cil :) would you mind if i review it now?
<FunnyLookinHat> libgimp-cil?
<Arbiter> slomo! i posted some comments to the UVF exception for monodevelop
<FunnyLookinHat> I saw it in your profile...  didn't recognize it though : (
<Arbiter> slomo, and if you want to review the package... you're welcome ;)
<slomo> Arbiter: is it a library? i thought it was a standalone program... hm, let's take a closer look :)
<Arbiter> library
<Arbiter> it's a library for making gimp plugins easily
<cbx33> Arbiter, coool
<Arbiter> cbx33, in C# :D
<FunnyLookinHat> oOoh very cool!
<FunnyLookinHat> I love C#
<Arbiter> slomo, why not upload a monodevelop-0.11+svn<something> package?
<slomo> Arbiter: hm... wbmp.exe <--- what's this then? and the wrapper shell script in debian/? :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Today I am training someone at work, so I think I can take the opportunity to start reading up on package creation  ^_^
<cbx33> did someone say that the midisport firmware package from sourceforge is already in or going into edgy?
<slomo> Arbiter: because of missing time and i would prefer a release instead of a svn snapshot :)
<Arbiter> slomo, .exes are example plugins (almost it seems)
<Arbiter> slomo, i'm in contact with latexer (gentoo-dotnet herd) he asked md devs to make a new release
<Arbiter> stetic has become great
<Arbiter> (i always checkout the latest svn snapshot)
<Arbiter> slomo, note: libgimp-cil couldn't be installed into the GAC
<slomo> Arbiter: ok... i would put examples into /usr/share/doc/$package/examples or something then and wouldn't bother to write a wrapper script :)
<slomo> Arbiter: why?
<Arbiter> because it's not stable enought
<Arbiter> and upstream doesn't provide key for strongnaming (required for GAC)
<slomo> Arbiter: the key is no problem... if it's stable enough you can use your own one, we do this already for nini and log4net iirc
<slomo> Arbiter: but please read http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/ if you have some time :)
<Arbiter> yay i often read meebey's policies
<Arbiter> and yes, i have all the time i want ;)
<Arbiter> but i have to recompile the kernel now ;)
<slomo> Arbiter: ok, cool :) why do you need your own kernel btw?
<Arbiter> because i dont need the tons and tons of modules provided by linux-images* :D
<Arbiter> slomo, i come from gentoo :)
<Arbiter> "DIY, do it yourself" ;)
<slomo> they won't hurt you unless you have the hardware for them ;) only the modules you have the hardware for are loaded by default
<Arbiter> i prefer having things that I need directly compiled in :P
<slomo> Arbiter: hm, bashism in debian/rules and you copy the .config file to the wrong place
<slomo> Arbiter: *shrug* if you have the time for this 0.01% speed improvement... ;)
<Arbiter> slomo, bashism is required because make install put things in the wrong places :P
<Arbiter> (puts the plugins all in /"
<slomo> Arbiter: then just use standard posix shell for it :) everything else tends to break. but the .config file is nonetheless in the wrong place now
<slomo> must be next to the corresponding .dll
<Arbiter> slomo, ahh you mean the {} stuff? :D
<slomo> yes
<Arbiter> hehehe i'll fix it
* Arbiter adds it to tomorrow TODO list
<slomo> hm and you miss build-depends... at least libgimp2.0-dev is missing
<Arbiter> slomo, package seems to not use glue code
<Arbiter> so no libgimp2.0-dev is required
<slomo> it needs it for gimptool-2.0
<Arbiter> uhm...
<Arbiter> added to TODO list :D
<slomo> and you may want to add build-depends for the optional plugins
<slomo>   Unit Tests    : no
<slomo>   Paint.NET     : no
<slomo>   Incomplete    : no
<slomo>   ECW           : no (ECW library not found)
* Arbiter aaahhh launchpad calendars are soooo useful
<Arbiter> slomo, and then maybe split the package?
<slomo> oh, ignore incomplete and unit tests  ;) but ECW
<slomo> why splitting?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(Arbiter/#ubuntu-motu) well
(Arbiter/#ubuntu-motu) bye!
<Enverex> Ok, it's been like 3 hours now and it's STILL not synced the ubuntu pgp keys to the external pgp sites
<cbx33> what hasn't
<cbx33> REVU>
<cbx33> ?
<Enverex> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<Enverex> Is the ubuntu pgp key site going to be syncs to the main pgp sites, like, ever?
<crimsun> yes, it's part of the keyserver network. Why?
<crimsun> waiting only 3 hours and throwing up your hands isn't going to magically make it happen.
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> there is a way to crash ubuntu system with less than 512MB RAM, if it doesn't have swap
<sladen> Enverex: it is.  continuiously
<ivoks> all the things one needs is cp and cd
<crimsun> ivoks: but there are lots of ways to crash any system once memory constraints are in play :-)
<ivoks> crimsun: but this is without starting any program
<Enverex> sladen, I submitted my key to pgp.com site over 3 hours ago and launchpad STILL wont accept it
<crimsun> Enverex: upload it directly to keyserver.ubuntu.com, then.
<sladen> eh?
<sladen> Enverex: what do you mean, lauchpad won't accept it?
<sladen> Enverex: as crimsun says, upload it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Enverex> I didn't realise that was possible, I'll do it now
<tseng> was knot1 released yet?
<Enverex> erm, how do I do that? heh
<crimsun> tseng: not yet
<tseng> ok.
<tseng> i see people are syncing/uploading
<crimsun> those syncs should all be universe (at least the ones that I Ok'D)
<Enverex> argh, I've set my prefered key server but it still sends it to gpg: sending key 9935D642 to hkp server subkeys.pgp.net when I do --send-key
<Spec> use --keyserver
<Enverex>  gpg --send-key 9935D642 --keyserver http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 ?
<crimsun> only keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Enverex> finally
<Enverex> --keyserver needs to be first as well, before --send-key
<Enverex> yay, worked, thanks guys
<Enverex> erm, what package is debuild part of?
<tseng> probably dpkg-dev
<tseng> install build-essential dpkg-dev fakeroot
<crimsun> devscripts.
<Enverex> thanks
<ogra> debuild is in devscripts iirc
<Enverex> erk
<tseng> install them all :)
<Mithrandir> dpkg-dev is a dependency of build-essential. :-P
<Enverex> wem
<Enverex> erm*
<Enverex> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<Enverex> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Enverex> debuild: fatal error at line 791:
<Enverex> running debsign failed
<LaserJock> I wish fakeroot was a dep of devscripts
<LaserJock> I keep forgetting it
<slomo> LaserJock: it's a Recommends of devscripts as it should... depends would be wrong :P
<LaserJock> but I guess I could just use aptitude :-)
<LaserJock> slomo: I know, I'm just lazy
<Enverex> Any ideas why I'm getting those errors?
<Enverex> I've been working on ONE PACKAGE for nearly 10 hours now, I'm starting to get a little pissed
<crimsun> someone else had that problem relatively recently
<LaserJock> hi tritium
<Enverex> Should I have the command signfile?
<cbx33> ping LaserJock
<cbx33> arrggghhhh more changes
<cbx33> bbl
<tritium> hi LaserJock
<Enverex> I get permission denied when trying to sign the files through nautilus
<LaserJock> hmm, you might try debuil -S -k<yourkeyid>
<slomo> Enverex: did you do the stuff as root?
<LaserJock> yeah, good point
<Enverex> I tried chmodding the files 777 and it STILL says permission denied
<Enverex> But, it I copy it to my desktop then sign it it works
<Enverex> (copy to my desktop then rename it, it works)
<Enverex> ha, done
<Enverex> managed to sign it but it still says...
<Enverex> Checking Signature on .changes
<Enverex> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Enverex> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<Enverex> Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc)
<Enverex> This is the last call before I give up completely as this seems like a complete waste of time
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> so you have a key, and the email address in debian/changelog is the same as in your key?
<LaserJock> and you used -k<keyid> with debuild?
<Enverex> THIS MAKES NO SENSE. It tells me I have to select a .asc file but when I do that it tells me it's not a .changes file so it doesn't work so I select a .changes file but then it says it's not a .asc file so it doesn't work >.<
<LaserJock> Enverex: try using debsign
<Enverex> well I just lost one of the files now anyway so it wont work
<Enverex> enverex@Alpha:/usr/local/src$ debsign *_source.changes
<Enverex> debsign: Only a single .changes, .dsc or .commands file is allowed as argument!
<Enverex> There is only one file that matches that argument
<LaserJock> use the specfic file
<LaserJock> name
<Enverex> erm, it uploaded but the .deb file was missing
<crimsun> you upload source anyway, so debs are fairly useless.
<Enverex> But isn't the deb the final thing that goes in?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> we upload source
<Enverex> this is all too confusing =/
<crimsun> it's not. We don't upload binaries.
<crimsun> a .deb is a binary package.
<tseng> you upload the source to a ftp server
<crimsun> the source upload is the .diff.gz, the .dsc, the _source.changes, and possibly the .orig.tar.gz
<Enverex> So, where the hell did it upload it go? heh
<tseng> a script watches the server and schedules a build
<tseng> when it builds the deb from source, it pushes the deb to the mirrors
<tseng> you finally install it with apt.
<Enverex> ah, heh
<tseng> if you upload a binary it will be rejected
<Enverex> How long does it take for things to appear on revu?
<LaserJock> 5 min if everything went right
<Enverex> Wow, they need to include years on the dates, some of this stuff looks old and it's a bit confusing
<Enverex> hmm, not showing yet
<Enverex> Anyway, time to have some fun instead of this, It's obviously not going to work..
<ryanakca> hmmm... why does http://revu.tauware.de/lostpw.py?email=ryanakca@gmail.com  tell me to paste empty lines of text?
<crimsun> have you uploaded a package?
<ryanakca> yes, typespeed
<crimsun> then have an admin reset it for you
<ryanakca> kk
<cypher1> is pgp or gpg signing of a package is mandatory ?
<Mithrandir> yes
<cypher1> Mithrandir, thanks
<Mithrandir> as in, anything uploaded to the archive must be signed.  What you do on your own hard drive is left to yourself.
<LaserJock> it also must be signed for REVU
<cypher1> thanks Mithrandir  LaserJock i was planning for REVU
<sistpoty> hi folks
<shawarma> Who are the REVU devs?
* sistpoty hides
<sistpoty> shawarma: what's up?
<shawarma> Don't worry. it wont hurt.
<shawarma> I'm just interested in the code for it. Is it available?
<sistpoty> shawarma: yes... let me look for the svn url
<sistpoty> shawarma: http://revu.tauware.de/svn/revu/ (revu1) and http://revu.tauware.de/svn/revu2/ (revu2)
<shawarma> Cool! thanks!
<sistpoty> np
<shawarma> How complete is revu2?
<sistpoty> shawarma: still far from completion :(
<shawarma> Ok. Well, I'll take a look at both.
<sistpoty> shawarma: revu1 is just a evil hack... you'll have more fun looking at revu2 code ;)
<shawarma> Heh.
<siretart> huhu sistpoty!
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<shawarma> Hmm... What does REVU use pbuilder for? Doesn't it only deal with source packages?
<siretart> shawarma: for generating build logs. useful for reviewing packages
<sistpoty> shawarma: I guess for raphink's revu-tools
<siretart> shawarma: we are only interested in the buildlogs. not in the resulting binaries
<shawarma> siretart: So anything uploaded to revu is actually built in a pbuilder?
<sistpoty> shawarma: only after manual intervention
<siretart> shawarma: not automatic. you'll need a revu admin to kick it off. this will be done after first manual examination of the package
<shawarma> Ok.
<shawarma> Good. :-)
<sistpoty> siretart: btw. is tiber still running breezy?
<siretart> sistpoty: yes, we should change that, though
<sistpoty> siretart: full ack :)
<LaserJock> how far off do you guys see REVU2 being? Could we see it by Edgy's release do you think?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: it's still quite far off... but my spare time is rapidly increasing atm, so maybe I'll be able to work on revu2 in the next weeks or so
<LaserJock> have you guys seen the new debian-mentors site?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: not yet... url?
<LaserJock> they rewrote it in Python, looks nice
<siretart> sistpoty: I'm not sure if you've seen it, but we converted revu's svn repos to bzr, and created a lp product
<sistpoty> siretart: no, didn't see it actually... I hope I'm not out of sync *g*
<LaserJock> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/welcome
<sistpoty> LaserJock: nice
<LaserJock> I like the "Recently Uploaded Packages" and columns
<shawarma> I'm bugging the authors for the source code as we speak. :-)
<shawarma> They say it'll be released probably this week.
<cbx33> evenin all
<sistpoty> hi cbx33
<cbx33> sistpoty, I've made a few final changes
<cbx33> hope everything is up to scratch now
<sistpoty> cbx33: for gisomount?
<cbx33> yup
<sistpoty> cbx33: ok, I'll take a look ;)
<cbx33> they don't appear to have appeared yet :p
<sistpoty> yup... should be there any time now (cronjob is run every 10 mins)
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> I'll stay on for the next few minutes so see if it's ok
<sistpoty> cbx33: ok, looking right now at it
<cbx33> :S
<sistpoty> cbx33: well you could be a little bit more verbose (if I read the debdiff, I might confuse the link to the license with the link to ubuntu-artwork), but basically it looks good
<cbx33> so is that an advocation?
<cbx33> :p
<sistpoty> cbx33: let me look at the complete copyright file :
<cbx33> my first ever package :p
<sistpoty> :P
<cbx33> ah sheesh....you're a tough cookie sistpoty :p
<cbx33> but i do love perfection
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> cbx33: +1 from me ;)
<cbx33> w00t
<sistpoty> LaserJock: want to upload it?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I'll take care of it
<sistpoty> LaserJock: k, thx :)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-18
<cbx33> thank you so much LaserJock and sistpoty
<sistpoty> cbx33: thank's for your contribution ;)
<cbx33> np
<LaserJock> Toadstool: did you really mean to send that to all those lists?
<Toadstool> LaserJock: yep
<LaserJock> k :-)
<Toadstool> I've just followed what dholbach wrote in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Draft
<nixternal> LaserJock: you pimp the school but you don't hang out there ;)
<Toadstool> mass bug day annoucement spam :p
<Toadstool> +n
<LaserJock> Toadstool: but the subject sounds more like a discussion topic than an announcment :-)
<nixternal> sweet Toadstool, i can't wait!!!
<nixternal> back to dinner ;)
<LaserJock> nixternal: yeah yeah, I get to many channels open
<Toadstool> LaserJock: well, I'm not good at choosing mail subjects :)
<LaserJock> so are we going to have a Hug Day every Wednesday?
<nictuku> hmm I need to find a way to perform "apt-get -s upgrade" as an unprivileged user.
<nictuku> avoiding the lock would be great
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> interesting thought
<Toadstool> LaserJock: hmm... that's what was planned at the end of Dapper's development, every Wednesday -> hug day IIRC
<nictuku> aptitude :-)
<LaserJock> Toadstool: k
<Fujitsu> We need them :)
<Toadstool> indeed :)
<LaserJock> well, we need Hug Days, REVU Days, Merge Days, School Days, Meeting Days
<LaserJock> that's 5
<LaserJock> looks like our week is packed ;-)
<Toadstool> heh
<Fujitsu> Heheheh
* Fujitsu merges.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'm not sure you are allowed to on non-Merge Days ;-)
<Fujitsu> Or not.
<LaserJock> hehe
<Fujitsu> I think all my syncs/merges worked properly...
* Fujitsu checks Launchpad.
<LaserJock> that's cool
<LaserJock> make sure to document those on your wiki page
<sistpoty> btw.: does UVF apply for universe as well?
<LaserJock> there is one Universe Freeze
<tseng> not until feature freeze
<LaserJock> in September some time
<LaserJock> at the same time as Beta Freeze I believe
<LaserJock> it is UVF and FF combined for Universe
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I did :)
<sistpoty> great :)
<LaserJock> yeah, cause I was freaking out at the thought of how many merges needed to be done by July 13th :-)
<Toadstool> sistpoty: UniverseFreeze -> September 28th according to the wiki
<LaserJock> hmm, that sounds like a factoid
<sistpoty> Toadstool: ah, thx... wasn't there when I last looked at it
<Toadstool> :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I was about to die when I checked a week ago... I thought you were going to be stuffed.
<LaserJock> hmm?
<LaserJock> !freeze
<ubotu> September 28th is the Universe Freeze. No new packages or upstream versions after this point without an exception. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Fujitsu> Haha. Very good.
<Toadstool> oops, 1am and I'm supposed to wake up at 6am... time to go to bed
<Fujitsu> I think it might be advisable to rename UVF.
<Toadstool> g'night everybody
<Fujitsu> Bye, Toadstool!
<LaserJock> cya ToadZzZztool
<sistpoty> gn8 ToadZzZztool
<zul> hey
<tseng> hi
<zul> how is it going tseng?
<Fujitsu> Hi zul.
<zul> hey
<tseng> fine thanks
<crimsun> LaserJock: Micah Cowan raises a good point RE: MOTU Mentors
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah, I'm replying
<ogra> well, the spec should have defined that, shouldnt it ?
<Fujitsu> Mentors, or lack thereof?
<crimsun> LaserJock: and I'm not really sure how approximating a number of mentored people each of us would "accept" really changes things
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, the problem was that everybody said "busy"
<LaserJock> which is a real turnoff
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I noticed that when I looked at the page. It was quite a turn off.
<crimsun> LaserJock: I think it might be easier for us to go the "office hours" route
<LaserJock> so I put "generally available" and I got 2 right off the bat
<crimsun> well, for those of us who are "very busy", it really means "very busy".
<LaserJock> crimsun: perhaps, although dholbach didn't liek the idea
<LaserJock> crimsun: right, but it still mean all the people are going to go for the least busy person
<crimsun> then why don't we get rid of availability altogether?
<LaserJock> yeah, perhaps that's the best solution
<LaserJock> although I do like the idea of giving some indication of availability
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<crimsun> there's really no point in having it at all since we know there's going to be a strong tendency toward those who have a higher threshold or increased hours
<zul> how bout the mentor is in...ie something in the topic
<Fujitsu> Because I thought you were the only really available one, LaserJock. It's not a good idea having that field.
<LaserJock> the problem is, in general, the people who are very active in MOTU are usually the least likely to have time for MOTU Hopeful development
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that's unfortunate.
<crimsun> and yet those are specifically the people who would benefit most from having people to mentor.
<LaserJock> hi micahcowan, we were just talking about you :-)
<micahcowan> Oh? :-)
<micahcowan> Sorry I missed a good chunk of the conversation...
<crimsun> the further one progresses from being an initial "mentored" person, the more easily one loses sight of what areas to emphasise.
<crimsun> how about instead of using "availability" we have extend the IDs to Name, e-mail, irc nick, and preferred method of communication?
<crimsun> s/have//
<LaserJock> hmm, what would the preferred method of communication be?
<LaserJock> I think the idea is to use email
<crimsun> either irc or e-mail for starters
<crimsun> that way those of us who can't access either readily can choose what's most appropriate
<LaserJock> I was thinking Name, email, irc nick, and area of intrest would maybe be good
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that sounds good.
<crimsun> "active MOTU areas" is probably a more delicate way of phrasing that
<LaserJock> yeah
<crimsun> ok, so let's go with that idea then
<crimsun> drop availability and add active areas
<LaserJock> micahcowan: so was the Mentors wiki page any better than my email?
<LaserJock> or did both suck?
<ryanakca> "original Make have been modified: you should use a patch instead"   http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2439     I still have the original make, what do I do... if you feel so inclined, you can refer me to a webpage explaining how to patch for packaging :)
<micahcowan> I think it said more or less the same thing as the email.
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> micahcowan: so it was mostly just that you didn't really see what the point of it?
* Fujitsu wonders if he can fill somebody's mentoring slot.
<micahcowan> LaserJock: or that the point of it wasn't altogether clear to me, yeah...
<crimsun> I think it's also important to consider having multiple mentors
<sistpoty> ryanakca: you could use s.th. like dpatch or cdbs' simple-patch-sys...
<LaserJock> crimsun: well the point was to turn them over to MOTU as a whole once they could stand on 2 legs, so to speak
<sistpoty> ryanakca: but imo directly patching the sources is ok as well, though raphink doesn't like it :P
<micahcowan> Unless the point of it was just to get familiar with the mailing list, IRC, etc., get your feet damp...
<ryanakca> lol... he's the one who said to patch it... so :)
<LaserJock> micahcowan: more or less yeah
<crimsun> during my tenure at big blue, we had peer mentors and external mentors, the difference being that the external ones had been there for decades while our peers perhaps a few years more then us
<crimsun> than us ^
<sistpoty> ryanakca: but there is a different problem with typespeed: it's already in universe (but a different version)...
<ryanakca> ...
<sistpoty> ryanakca: so maybe it would be a good idea to reuse debian's packaging as far as possible (to keep the diversion small)
<LaserJock> crimsun: we could have something like a MOTU Hopeful buddy system :-)
<micahcowan> LaserJock: well, in that case, I think it was clear enough. I just wasn't sure if there was more to it than that.
<crimsun> LaserJock: yeah, we should encourage that
<LaserJock> micahcowan: it could be, we don't have a lot of experience
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, I proposed something like that back in probably Oct. or Nov. of last year ;-)
<sistpoty> ryanakca: otherwise you might end up having it to maintain for ubuntu w.o. the possibility to go in sync ever again
<micahcowan> LaserJack: basically, what I wanted to know is, given that I'm already on email, launchpad, etc, is there much value to my being Mentored?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: which would be some kind of waste of resources imo
<ryanakca> sistpoty: lost me :)
<ryanakca> sistpoty: go in sync?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: if the debian maintainer brings in 5.1, we can just sync that...
<LaserJock> micahcowan: perhaps
<sistpoty> ryanakca: or you could file a wishlist bug into debian bts with your updates to typespeed
<sistpoty> ryanakca: which means less work for you and the debian maintainer
<LaserJock> micahcowan: I think the initial idea was to just get people to the point where they could start asking good questions
<ryanakca> ah
<micahcowan> micahcowan: ok. What's a good question? :)
<micahcowan> Did I just address myself?
<micahcowan> heh
<LaserJock> micahcowan: when will MOTU School sessions be offered and what is the next topic?
<ryanakca> sistpoty: hmmm... "good idea to reuse debian's packaging"... does that mean copying the old control/changelog/copyright/rules?
<LaserJock> micahcowan: I'm having problems understanding debhelper
<sistpoty> ryanakca: basically yes... it means to change only things that absolutely need to be changed ;)
<micahcowan> LaserJock: (doesn't that fall under packaging basics?)
<LaserJock> micahcowan: who do I talk to about getting a sync done
<LaserJock> micahcowan: that might be after they have had an initial read over of the Packaging Guide, for intsance
<LaserJock> ok, here's my use case and plan for mentoring:
<LaserJock> A forums person who has a decent knowledge of Linux and Ubuntu wants to contribute back to the distro
<LaserJock> but they've never used IRC or mailing lists
<LaserJock> and they've only vaguely heard of MOTU
<LaserJock> perhaps on a forum thread
<LaserJock> that's the use case
<LaserJock> now what I'd do is"
<LaserJock> :
<LaserJock> get them on the mailing lists
<LaserJock> get them IRC if at all possible
<ryanakca> sistpoty: kk
<LaserJock> have them read over the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<crimsun> (better yet, have them discuss the UPG with you)
<LaserJock> ask them about their interests to see what areas to plug into (bug fixing, one of the MOTU teams, etc.)
<LaserJock> talk about the general release process and what MOTUs do and how a package goes from a source tarball to a .deb on somebody's box (in generall terms)
<LaserJock> I'd try to introduce them to people in the channel with like interests, etc.
<LaserJock> and once I feel like they aren't floundering about trying to figure out what to do and can ask good questsions, they're off
<micahcowan> LaserJock: sounds useful. It sounds like much of that won't apply to me at this point, but it sounds like a great idea.
<LaserJock> I expect I'll always be in contact with them, but I'm *not* going to teach them everything about packaging (because we already have a mechanism for that) and I'm *not* going to turn them into my personal cronie/workhorse
<crimsun> we should have a clear subject line for e-mails, please
<LaserJock> except for making them do all the MOTU Science merges/syncs, of course ;-)
<crimsun> I get upwards of a thousand daily, and even with filtering it's a chore
<LaserJock> crimsun: which email?
<micahcowan> LaserJock: I think you might add the bit about trying to plug them into specific teams (when applicable); introducing them to the group to the page.
<LaserJock> -motu?
<crimsun> whenever that initial contact with prospective mentor is
<LaserJock> oh, for Mentors?
<crimsun> that's why I can see multiple intro vectors
<crimsun> some people may feel more efficient hopping on irc and pinging you
<crimsun> some might send you an e-mail
<LaserJock> micahcowan: something that is a bit tough with that page is that I'm guessing a potential mentee won't really know a lot of what they need, the just want to help out
<ryanakca> whats the point of /debian/install?
<LaserJock> but don't know where to start
<LaserJock> ryanakca: installing files, man dh_install
<ryanakca> LaserJock: /debian/rules? Makefile? it runs fine without it... hmmm...
<LaserJock> debian/rules
* ryanakca debates with himself wether or not to include it
<ryanakca> :) debian/rules
<crimsun> LaserJock et al.: ok, I've made the adjustment to Mentors, so you'll probably want to add your active areas
<LaserJock> k, I'm on it
<LaserJock> crimsun: how would "MOTU Mentor:" be for a subject line tag?
<crimsun> that would be great as a suggestion
<crimsun> I'm probably a corner case, but it would really help
<LaserJock> well, I doubt it hurts
<Fujitsu_> Are you going to add waking hours there?
<LaserJock> I doubt it, I think for most people they fluctuate too much to be useful
<LaserJock> maybe not though
<LaserJock> we could just put 24x7 for crimsun and be done with it ;-)
<Fujitsu_> I've worked on a project where I had to work with somebody who was in France. His waking hours were the opposite of mine, and it was incredibly difficult to collaborate.
<ryanakca> sistpoty: ok, fixed it so that I recycle debian's packaging, and I still don't get the patching part :(
<sistpoty> ryanakca: give me a sec...
<ryanakca> sistpoty: kk, ty
<crimsun> Fujitsu_: most of my collaborators are, like Ubuntu devs, scattered across the globe. It makes for interesting sanity-scheduling.
<Fujitsu_> True, crimsun.
<LaserJock> yeah, that is something you have to get used to
<Fujitsu_> I guess, I guess.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: it's simple for typespeed: don't use a patch system, just modify the files directly in the sourcepackage, since the debian maintainer does that as well.
<ryanakca> ah, so I can ignore raphink's comment on patching :)
<Fujitsu_> Urgh. That's not a good idea... Doesn't that break packaging guidelines?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: yes
<LaserJock> Fujitsu_: its a legitimate thing though
<LaserJock> to both your comments ;-)
<crimsun> it's actually aligned with our packaging guidelines.
<Fujitsu_> Heheh. I was wondering that...
<Fujitsu_> Is it?
<crimsun> yes
<LaserJock> if Debian doesn't use a patch system then you don't add one
<crimsun> precisely.
<Fujitsu_> Yeah, but Debian should really use a patch system...
<crimsun> and if upstream (Debian) doesn't use that patch system, then debdiff is mighty straight-forward for us.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu_: there isn't any Policy that I'm aware of that says you *have* to use a patch system
<sistpoty> ryanakca: however it's a good idea to also make patches from what you changed and store them in debian/ubuntu-patches, since that's quite convenient... but that's up to you
<micahcowan> LaserJock: I thought it was nearly absolute in the packaging-from-scratch guidelines I read...
<micahcowan> Though I have noticed a couple exceptions "in the wild", I think.
<ryanakca> sistpoty: hmmm... dunno how... sounds complicated... I messed around with some things a lot... I'll pass :)
<ryanakca> sistpoty: probably cause me trouble down the road though :(...
<ryanakca> hmmm... do I run       sudo pbuilder update --distribution edgy --override-config     now?
<LaserJock> micahcowan: I would consider it "best practices" to make modifications as a patch that is stored in debian
<crimsun> micahcowan: if you're packaging from scratch, yes, it's highly recommended you use a patch system
<sistpoty> ryanakca: do you have an edgy pbuilder?
<LaserJock> but you could just apply the patch in debian/rules if you wanted to
<ryanakca> sistpoty: no... I'm running dapper... and dapper on pbuilder
<sistpoty> ryanakca: then you'll also need to modify cat /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/sources.list iirc (and then run update --distribution edgy --override-config)
<sistpoty> s/cat//
<micahcowan> LaserJock: but not a requirement (for new packages)?
<ryanakca> kk... so no more packaging for dapper or ??? (I'm getting really confused :) )
<LaserJock> micahcowan: I'm gonna say no, but highly recommended
<sistpoty> ryanakca: no, dapper is closed, all new stuff goes to edgy
<ryanakca> kk
<sistpoty> hm... I personally dislike any patch systems, since a VCS can do much better...
<micahcowan> ...so, in this context, it's not a new package, and already not based on patch system?
<Fujitsu_> Just modify the source.
<ryanakca> sistpoty: bash: cd: /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/: No such file or directory
<crimsun> right, we follow Debian's practice.
<crimsun> the changes will end up in diff.gz anyhow.
<sistpoty> however the problem is that usually only a small group of people has access to that VCS, and a sourcepackage doesn't contain the info from the VCS
<LaserJock> micahcowan: the Golden Rule of Ubuntu Packaging is : Minimize the delta between Debian and Ubuntu, you will appreciate it later :-)
<sistpoty> ryanakca: hm..., then just try the pbuilder update --distribution edgy (...)
<crimsun> I will complain bitterly that I hate that window between which dinstall runs and the mirrors haven't yet published the new source packages.
<micahcowan> Maybe I've been misunderstanding. I was thinking "patch system" referred to diff.gz... and that the discussion was that versus a single tarball with changes included...
<crimsun> (for Debian, that is)
<Fujitsu_> micahcowan, no.
<micahcowan> Is it a reference to several, separate patches, one for each new set of changes?
<LaserJock> micahcowan: no, patch system refers to patch helpers like dpatch, quilt, CDBS
<micahcowan> oh... okay.
<crimsun> micahcowan: diff.gz is always present for such practices. The issue is whether one uses a system to manage patches that you'd place in debian/patches/ or whether you'd apply them directly without keeping them in that directory.
<LaserJock> keeping things in debian/ is nice
<Fujitsu_> LaserJock, it makes things neat not having a delta outside debian/... So yes.
<micahcowan> what's the reasoning behind that: the security of knowing that if you're not looking in debian/ it's highly probably that the code you're looking at is original from upstream?
<crimsun> not so much debian/ but inside the diff.gz.
<sistpoty> no... the reason is that you can annotate patches and differentiate on what change does what if you have a patch system
<LaserJock> also it makes it easier to version control the packaging
<micahcowan> crimsun: but you'll have a diff.gz, regardless of whether you use patching system or not (hopefully), yes?
<LaserJock> you can just make a bzr branch out of the debian/
<crimsun> micahcowan: yes. It's for maintenance.
<micahcowan> Ah! Instead of branching the whole damn thing. Gotcha.
<Fujitsu_> It makes it a lot lot easier to do merges if the patches are logically seperated.
<Fujitsu_> Like I discovered yesterday with a couple of packages.
<ryanakca> sistpoty: do I need to create a Desktop file for typespeed? my guess is no... but I'm not very good at guessing :)
<crimsun> bzr is darned nice, too.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: it's nice to have one, but not essential
<Fujitsu_> It's good to have one, ryanakca. A lot of Ubuntu deltas are exclusively .desktops.
<LaserJock> yeah, but that's not good either :(
<micahcowan> Does bzr have a relation to ubuntu?
<micahcowan> (above CVS/SVN/etc?)
<ryanakca> kk
<Fujitsu_> micahcowan, uh, yeah. Both sponsored/developed by sabdfl.
<LaserJock> many Ubuntu devs favore bzr as well
<Fujitsu_> And rightly so.
<Fujitsu_> It's great :D
<LaserJock> and Launchpad has some support for bzr
<Fujitsu_> Some? I'd say a lot.
<sistpoty> maybe I'M still thinking to erm centralized for bzr *g*
<Fujitsu_> Hehehe.
<LaserJock> well, it's not for everything, IMO
<Fujitsu_> It's for a lot of things.
<Fujitsu_> I prefer SVN for my own stuff in most cases.
<zul> grr..
<LaserJock> I prefer bzr for local stuff and svn for remote
<micahcowan> Is there much reason for me to /not/ continue to use SVN for my own packaging, assuming I get to that point at some time?
<Fujitsu_> I prefer the other way.
<ryanakca> I take it a desktop file is debian/Desktop    ?
<LaserJock> bzr is just waaay to slow for me remotely, plus it's got some nastiness with DNS lookups
<Fujitsu_> No.
<crimsun> micahcowan: my mantra is use whatever fits.
<Fujitsu_> debian/whatever.desktop
<micahcowan> crimsun: sounds reasonable. :)
<crimsun> that means I have cvs, svn, hg, git, and bzr installed
<LaserJock> I just installed cvs today :-)
<crimsun> what a PITA when the syntax starts contorting
<Fujitsu_> Urgh. CVS.
<micahcowan> crimsun: hm. I hope I never find myself in that situation...
<LaserJock> gnome is converting to SVN but they had a problem so they went back to CVS until the get the bugs worked out
<LaserJock> but launchpad converts everythin to bzr anyway ;-)
<LaserJock> but it takes forever to branch so I just use CVS
<crimsun> l
<crimsun> err
<jsgotangco> git is interesting
<crimsun> hmm, this can't be good.   "Permission denied (publickey)" when using bzr checkout
<Fujitsu> Hmm. From where?
<crimsun> whoa, this is all krunk.
<crimsun> well, that was from: bzr checkout sftp://~crimsun@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/alsa-utils/debian/
<jsgotangco> lol can't even get from your own branch huh
<ryanakca> what's "Name[xx] =Kfoo" in *.desktop... theres allready "Name=Kfoo"...
<crimsun> but ``bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/alsa-utils/debian/'' fails, too, with "bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock: transport is read only"
<ryanakca> also... "GenericName"...
<jsgotangco> try bzr get
<sistpoty> ryanakca: see http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ for details
<LaserJock> ryanakca: it really has xx?
<ryanakca> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ubuntu-kubuntu.html    yep
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe I should have read that ;-)
<ryanakca> lol
<sistpoty> ryanakca: xx is a language identifier like de for germany and so on
<ryanakca> ah, ty
* ryanakca deletes that line
<LaserJock> micahcowan: can you read over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentors real quick and see if it's better?
<micahcowan> LaserJock: will do.
<micahcowan> LaserJock: this seems significantly more informative.
<crimsun> yay for PEBKAC
<micahcowan> LaserJock: But the "slots" system went away?
<crimsun> (for note, don't use ~crimsun when crimsun is correct.)
<LaserJock> yay for wikipedia ;-)
<LaserJock> micahcowan: yeah, we decided against it
<LaserJock> ok, well I've got to get home and I see I've got some mentoring to do in my inbox :-)
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi zul
* Fujitsu wonders if he can steal mentoring time from somebody.
<_jaldhar> Fujitsu: best to just ask your questions
<Fujitsu> _jaldhar, probably.
<Fujitsu> But I've got to go to class now. :(
<zul> Hobbsee: going for ubuntu-dev tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> zul: yep :)
<Hobbsee> assuming i'm awake
<zul> Hobbsee: heh...good
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm getting errors from pbuilder when building a package... errors, Makefile, debian/rules, debian/install at: http://pastebin.ca/90767         I'm looking for a shove in the direction... (not the answer) :)
<Hobbsee> zul: i'm kinda stuck if i *dont* get the upload rigts - i do lots of little fixes, and it's annoying to have to keep distracting people to get them to upload
<zul> good plan
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I highly doubt you won't be approved.
<zul> yeah same here
<crimsun> and I mean /highly/
<crimsun> heck, you could probably go for -core-dev and be approved.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe, i'm tempted.  the stuff i'm playing with at the moment is in main.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: the directory debian/typespeed//usr/games isn't created yet... is it in debian/dirs?
<ryanakca> sistpoty: umm... nope... add "usr/games" to debian/dirs?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: yep, that should solve it... dh_installdirs will create all dirs in debian/dirs.
<Hobbsee> h sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee
<ryanakca> if I'm using debuild, do I need to add "mkdir -p po" and "XGETTEXT=/usr/bin/kde-xgettext sh admin/cvs.sh extract-messages" to the end of the install rule ?
<ryanakca> nevermind... stupid question... I looked in debian/control :)
<ryanakca> I'me getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/90781 with those two lines of code at the end of the install rule
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> XGETTEXT=/usr/bin/kde-xgettext sh admin/cvs.sh extract-messages
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> sh: admin/cvs.sh: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'd imagine that admin/cvs.sh never was there to start with, or got removed in clean.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: typespeed is no kde package, no need to update the translation (and also no means to do that)
<sistpoty> btw.: I only got a score of 440 right now... I guess I'm getting tired *g*
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: no... never was there...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: that's why then :P
<ryanakca> :)
* Hobbsee is really AFK now.
<Hobbsee> oh good, i'm downloading the package i modified a few days ago :)
<ryanakca> hrrrm... I thought you were "really" AFK now :P
<ryanakca> sistpoty: update... hasn't been translated yet :(
<ryanakca> sistpoty: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/typespeed/+translations
<ryanakca> sistpoty: anything I can do about it?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: not sure about rosetta...
<ryanakca> you aren't talking about manual translation... are you?
<ryanakca> or is there some other tool available?
<sistpoty> ryanakca: yes, I am.
<sistpoty> ryanakca: but you should leave the XGETTEXT="..." from debian/rules, since otherwise you'd have to write some means to import from rosetta to typespeed yourself
<sistpoty> ryanakca: that command is pretty specific for kde package iirc
<ryanakca> hmmm... kk...
<ryanakca> well... its a shell command... not kde... hmmm... now that I think of it... XGETTEXT=/usr/bin/kde-xgettext      kde-xgettext is useless... I'll look at the source of some command line scripts
* sistpoty is now off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everybody
<Hobbsee> night sistpoty
<sharms> night
<Hobbsee> er, what was that?
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee! I'll try to be around for the TB meeting tomorrow to cheerlead
<Hobbsee> hi Kyral
<Kyral> That
<Kyral> was
<Kyral> fscked up
<LaserJock> Kyral: you maintaining easychem in Debian still?
<Kyral> Technically
<Kyral> hasn't been much to maintain lol
<Kyral> only bug reported was a typo
<LaserJock> there's an ubuntu patch I believe
<Kyral> mkay...?
<Kyral> Hehe I haven't used a PBuilder in months
<Hobbsee> Kyral: hah.  havent you seen my disconnects this morning?
<Kyral> Hobbsee: no the disconnects were MY doing
<Kyral> as in reboots
<Hobbsee> ah
<Kyral> I was getting my soundcard to come back suddenly
<Kyral> oddly enough it suddenly picked up the DISABLED onboard
<Kyral> so I went to BIOS and flipped the option to "AUTO" and it picked up my soundcard instead lol
<crimsun> Kyral: gotta love bios.
<Fujitsu> crimsun, can I please have some syncs confirmed?
<crimsun> I'm cleaning up a bzr push failure, so I may not respond right away
<crimsun> just list the bug #s
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> No problem:
<Fujitsu> #53223, #53315, #53316, #53317, #53318
<bluefoxicy> is anyone packaging tracker?
<LaserJock> what?
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> I have no idea
<LaserJock> grrr, OS X is not treating me well tonight
<bluefoxicy> http://www.gnome.org/~jamiemcc/tracker/DEB/
<bluefoxicy> does that say 0ubuntusomething?
<LaserJock> the nautilus one yeah
* bluefoxicy wonders where the source of the other .deb is
<crimsun> wow, there has to be a better way than manually deleting all these knit subdirs.
<crimsun> todo, read bzrlib
* LaserJock is trying not to chuck emacs out the window :/
* bluefoxicy usually uses vi
<bluefoxicy> I like, open a terminal every time I need to edit a text file.
<crimsun> win, bash for () + scp -b
<LaserJock> wha?
<crimsun> I had 110 knit subdirs to delete
<crimsun> 210 rather
<LaserJock> yikes
<crimsun> since I haven't read bzrlib's docs, I erased them using a scp batchfile
* bluefoxicy tests trackerd
<bluefoxicy> "Once you have installed Tracker and have some indexed contents, you should now compile Nautilus (ver 2.13.4 or higher) which should auto detect that tracker is installed and automatically compile in tracker support."
<bluefoxicy> ....... whoa.  I guess GNOME likes tracker.  Oh wait the source is hosted on gnome.org no wonder.
<Gloubiboulga> hello Universe
<LaserJock> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hello LaserJock :)
<Gloubiboulga> I like the new MOTU/Mentors wiki page :)
<sharms> yeah that is a great idea
<nixternal> such a great idea that you guys are in the -school channel ;)
* nixternal waits
<Gloubiboulga> well, the -school chan exists for MOTU school sessions, but the every-day-chan is this one I think
<nixternal> ya, i was just pokin' some fun
<nixternal> i am staying in the -school chan, just in case someone starts teaching, i dont' want to miss anything
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Fujitsu> Thanks for all that, crimsun.
<crimsun> np.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<Gloubiboulga> hello Fujitsu, crimsun, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi crimsun, Fujitsu, Gloubiboulga
<crimsun> hi Gauvain
<Fujitsu> Hi, Gloubiboulga.
<imbrandon> crimsun, got a moment to explain something to me about merges ?
<imbrandon> or busy, if so i can wait to some other time no biggie
<crimsun> sure, sec
<imbrandon> kk
<crimsun> imbrandon: hi.
<imbrandon> heya , ok
<imbrandon> the on MoM left with my name on it is here http://merges.ubuntu.com/i/icewm/REPORT
<imbrandon> and
<imbrandon> i just had a question as to WHY its on MoM
<imbrandon> becouse the report says no errors
<imbrandon> generated, is it just for sanity check or am i missing something
<crimsun> imbrandon: it's on MoM because there's a newer Debian version available that hasn't been merged
<imbrandon> so in other words I should grab
<imbrandon> generated: 1.2.26-2ubuntu1
<imbrandon>     icewm_1.2.26-2ubuntu1.dsc
<imbrandon>     icewm_1.2.26.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon>     icewm_1.2.26-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<crimsun> (or overridden by a sync)
<imbrandon> and build and sanity check it
<crimsun> yes. Remember you created a Ubuntu delta by adding the dh_iconcache(1) stuff.
<imbrandon> hrm ok , so a sync ?
<crimsun> no, a merge.
<imbrandon> right right, ok so grab those file i listed and build / snity check
<imbrandon> sanity
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, tha'ts the idea.  did it use cdbs?
<crimsun> use the grab-merge.sh script
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did it use debian/cdbs/1/kde.mk?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, honestly i dont rember but i think so, i will have to look
<imbrandon> but yea i know its in kde.mk now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, yeah.  you're not expected to remember it all off the top of your head
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> hey crimsun show imbrandon and Hobbsee your new ponies!!!
<imbrandon> new ponies ? heh
<crimsun> wha? I have new ones?
<crimsun> remember I blacklisted that Web site many hours ago
<nixternal> you know which ones im talking about
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://mfrost.typepad.com/cute_overload/horses/index.html
<imbrandon> heh crimsun did you see my default wallpaper proposal for edgy ? http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/ponies1.png
<crimsun> pretty, but it won't fly
<imbrandon> lol no it was more of a joke ;P
<crimsun> your screenshot is obviously outdated. You need to be running Edgy!
<imbrandon> hahah yea i'm on edgy, but the ss is oldish
<crimsun> I know, I'm joking of course
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.17-5-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), HD: 32/182GB, RAM: 607/1003MB, 112 proc's, 1.49h up
<nixternal> imbrandon: that wallpaper is horrid
<nixternal> my eyeballs just burnt right out of my sockets
<crimsun> shush, everyone needs zomgponies.
<imbrandon> nah it got lots of votes on -art ML ;P
<nixternal> what is that #ubuntu-blind-art
<crimsun> my niece will be very displeased to know that she's considered blind ;)
<nixternal> rofl
<imbrandon> s/zomgponies/z0mgp0niez kthxbye/g
<imbrandon> heh yea my daughter loves my little ponies too
<nixternal> i couldn't begin to tell you what my daughter would say if that wsa my screeny
<imbrandon> she just turned 1 a few days a go so not a real kubuntu user yet though ;)
<imbrandon> shhhhh she's back
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee ( looks arround the room )
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i am, yes.
<Hobbsee> annoying wifi card.
<Fujitsu> Gloubiboulga, could you look at another couple of merges for me?
<heretician> Any MOTU Mentors around?
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, sure, but I'd like to update a package first :)
<crimsun> sure, what's up?
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/merges, the 4 in the outstanding section need checking and uploading.
<nomed> hi all
<Fujitsu> Gloubiboulga, whenever you have time :)
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, added on my TODO list ;)
<Gloubiboulga> hey nomed :)
<Hobbsee> hi Gloubiboulga
<heretician> So.. What archive are you talking about crimsun? :P
<crimsun> the Ubuntu archive, ala http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<imbrandon> crimsun, have time to upload a merge http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2725 ( its that icewm package )
<crimsun> imbrandon: queued.
<imbrandon> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> heretician: essentially, just pick a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<heretician> LaserJock was right about this being too much at once for me lol.. This is really hard to get all of this stored into my itty bitty brain :P
<crimsun> there's no need to try and get it all at once
<imbrandon> heretician, yea just try bits at a time, i've been working 2+ months trying to get packing exactly right
<imbrandon> ;)
<heretician> I dont know if i've caught the complete concept of it yet
<imbrandon> actualy a bit more but 2+ months head on
<imbrandon> heh
<carthik_> It'd be nice to have a "how to identify syncs" and/or "how to merge packages" session at the MOTU School...
<crimsun> imbrandon: did you test-build at least?
<imbrandon> crimsun, yup
<heretician> Yes it would
<imbrandon> dident install and test but i build in pbulder
<heretician> Or a "Packaging 101" would work
<crimsun> imbrandon: it's good practice to test it, too :-)
<imbrandon> crimsun, would you like me to install it in a chroot and test ? ok np, will do
<carthik_> I promise I will make it into a guid/tutorial, complete with archived copies of the files we used in the session to learn, so up-and-coming vols can always practice with those
<heretician> Who usually teaches the sessiosn?
<heretician> sessions*
<imbrandon> mentors afaik
* heretician glances at crimsun
<crimsun> heretician: no sessions yet
<heretician> Does apt-get source work with these packages crimsun?
<crimsun> heretician: yes.
<heretician> Does apt-get source work with most packages a MOTU would be packaging?
<crimsun> sure, I could do a how-to merge/sync
<heretician> I need a how-to merge, i dont even know what syncing is.
<crimsun> we can plan one for this weekend, since this week I'm out for $work
<Hobbsee> heretician: packaging 101, there was a thing on how to use debhelper, and what the bits all meant, in MOTU school a while ago
<heretician> it seems that every command needs another to work with it
<crimsun> heretician: apt-get source requires that the package already be in Ubuntu archives.
<heretician> Oh
<Hobbsee> heretician: yes, apt-get source does, as long as you're on the same release as what you're intending to package.    And assuming someone else has actually packaged the app you're trying to upgrade/fix
<heretician> How do you get the source without it?
<Hobbsee> heretician: download the .tar.gz
<crimsun> heretician: so if you're trying to package something brand new that's not in the Ubuntu archive, it [apt-get source]  won't work
<heretician> Didnt know the source was in there
<heretician> wait yes i did
<heretician> ./src?
<crimsun> heretician: very quickly, let's say that Hobbsee writes a KDE program called kponies.
<Hobbsee> haha
<crimsun> heretician: she's what we call "upstream" [or to be clearer, "upstream upstream"] 
<Hobbsee> yeah yeah, sure...
<crimsun> heretician: now let's say imbrandon wants to package kponies for Kubuntu
<carthik_> crimsun, seriously, if you will do it, I will attend and write it up - can we set a date this weekend and announce it? (please)
<crimsun> heretician: since kponies's source isn't in Kubuntu yet, he would have to download the tarball (kponies-1.0.0.tar.gz) from Hobbsee's Web site
<crimsun> carthik_: I'll write something to -motu before I leave work shortly
<heretician> this is alot better than these guides.
<imbrandon> okie let him finish ;)
<carthik_> sure, thanks (sorry)
<crimsun> heretician: imbrandon will then go through the packaging process (some variation of what's described in the Packaging Guide for KDE) to generate what we call a "source package", which will be the tarball that he downloaded from Hobbsee's Web site (renamed to kponies_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz), any differences from it containing Kubuntu modifications (called kponies_1.0.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz), a list of the changes made to the source (kponies_1.0.
<crimsun> heretician: the Packaging Guide describes what each component of the source package is
<crimsun> (so I'll refer you to that)
<crimsun> heretician: now because imbrandon doesn't have upload privileges to the Ubuntu repository (which is the same for Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu), he'll place his newly packaged kponies on REVU (http://revu.tauware.de/)
<crimsun> heretician: then he'll politely pester^H^Hask a few MOTU to review his kponies package
<Hobbsee> haha.  pester, yes
<crimsun> heretician: they'll review it with him, and once it meets a basic set of guidelines and they're happy with it, they'll "advocate" (approve) it. It takes two advocates to upload new packages to the Ubuntu archive.
<crimsun> heretician: once the new package is uploaded to the Ubuntu archive, the ftp admins will examine it and hand-approve it.
<crimsun> heretician: you might be wondering how stuff ends up in main, universe, or multiverse. By default everything is NEW/accepted into universe.
<crimsun> heretician: if there's a specific reason a source package needs to end up in multiverse, which is normally licensing issues, the ftp admins set a server-side override for multiverse (instead of the universe default).
<crimsun> heretician: stuff that ends up in main normally needs to be a dependency of something already in main and must have already passed an even more rigourous inspection.
<crimsun> heretician: in any case, once the ftp admins accept the new source, the build machines (buildds) create binary packages, and every hour newly built packages are published and synced to the world-wide mirrors you know of.
<crimsun> heretician: in a nutshell, that's the first part of the new package lifecycle.
<crimsun> heretician: the less glamourous parts are keeping the package current, responding to bug reports, fixing bugs and uploading fixed versions, etc.
<heretician> How do I obtain orig.tar.gz and diff.gz files from the tar.gz?
<crimsun> heretician: that's the process of generating a Debian [or Ubuntu]  source package
<crimsun> heretician: the Packaging Guide describes several ways of doing that
<crimsun> heretician: namely you can either generate it by hand by creating the necessary debian/{control,copyright,rules,...} file, or by using an entry tool like dh_make, or by creating a skeleton and relying on debhelper and a build/patch system like cdbs, quilt, and so on to handle the nitty gritty
<heretician> autobuild would be a build system correct?
<heretician> and uh.. checkinstall being an install system?
<imbrandon> crimsun, icewm seems to install and run fine, with all the major bits working, i dont use it day to day so i dont know what all needs testing extensively but all the main components seem to be working fine ( ie menus etc )
<crimsun> imbrandon: ok, uploaded.
<Hobbsee> heretician: Checkinstall is Extremely Evil (tm)
<imbrandon> crimsun, thanks
<imbrandon> checkinstall != not good way to distibute packages
<heretician> Hobbsee: Yup, so is Alien from what ive heard (from you! :P)
<heretician> Bah
<Hobbsee> heretician: yeah, true.
<heretician> Some people tell me to get it some people tell me not to
<crimsun> heretician: autobuild is a build system, yes. Checkinstall is a rudimentary way for people to generate packages for their own systems.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: um, you sure on that?
<StevenK> Alien is less evil than checkinstall
<Hobbsee> just a little
<StevenK> But not much.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sure on what ?
<heretician> Oh, dont want that then
<heretician> is cdbs a patch system?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: on checkinstall being not equal to not a good way to distribute packages
<imbrandon> cdbs is common debian build system
<crimsun> heretician: my personal take is that once you learn the preferred ways of packaging, checkinstall is fairly useless to you.
<imbrandon> ohh lol Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :P
<heretician> What is the most preferred? Or easiest?
<heretician> To generate those files
<heretician> And such
<imbrandon> heretician, prefered is not the easiest ( dh_make ? )
<crimsun> heretician: there are two answers: if it's a Debian package already (ones we sync and merge from our upstream, Debian), then we use what the Debian package uses.
<crimsun> heretician: if it's brand new package that you are creating that doesn't already exist in Debian, then you're free to use any of plain debhelper, cdbs, etc.
<heretician> How can you tell the different?
<crimsun> (so no, we don't use alien or checkinstall to create packages that are uploaded to the Ubuntu archive)
<crimsun> heretician: for existing Debian packages, the difference is recognisable in the debian/ infrastructure
<StevenK> It's easy to check if they were generated by checkinstall or alien, because they suck and don't think things in the Ubuntu/Debian way.
<crimsun> (StevenK is one of the luminaries, since he wrote a tool to check Whether Things Suck)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> alien saved be from packing debootstrap on suse though ;)
<imbrandon> alien --to-rpm .... ;P
<StevenK> I so didn't.
* StevenK denies everything.
<heretician> So are there guides out for dh_make?
<crimsun> heretician: yep. There's even one in the Ubuntu Packaging Guide.
<imbrandon> heretician, package guide covers it a bit
<heretician> Which Ubuntu Packaging Guide?
<heretician> I have about 4 different ones so far
<imbrandon> !packageguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about packageguide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> hold on lol
<crimsun> the one accessible via help.ubuntu.com or System> Help> System Documentation
<imbrandon>  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C
<Hobbsee> hehe @ StevenK and trying to deny everything
<heretician> Ahh cool thats the one im on right now
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Hobbsee> !packageguide is <alias> packagingguide
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Hobbsee> !packageguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Hobbsee> good.
<imbrandon> doh i was typin that lol
<carthik_> !packaging
<carthik_> that worked in a PM a moment ago...
<imbrandon> !packaging <alias> packagingguide
<Hobbsee> !packaging is <alias> packagingguide
<carthik_> still works in a PM... wicked
<ubotu> packaging is already known...
<Hobbsee> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<carthik_> there, ubotu - you tease...
<imbrandon> !-packaging
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<heretician> How do you tell what type of package you should make it? Type of package: single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs?
<heretician> (for dh_make
<heretician> dh-make )
<crimsun> heretician: depends on what the source tarball generates.
<heretician> .dsc?
<crimsun> heretician: normally, if you're not sure, choose single binary
<crimsun> heretician: as you gain familiarity with packaging, you'll know which "type" your specific source will use
<crimsun> heretician: when you submit your package to REVU, people will help you in getting the finer points down
* heretician submits his perfectly packaged hello application to REVU :P
<crimsun> hehe
<heretician> Guess its written in Single Binary hehe//
<Hobbsee> has anyone else looked at the horrible amount of uninstallable packages in edgy at the moment?  it's quite horrific!
<heretician> How do I change the default maintainer name for dh_make? I'd rather it not be my full name, but my alias
* imbrandon writes a kdialog app called kponies and puts Hobbsee's name on it 
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you dont have my key, nor my passphrase
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, doh
<heretician> Thats something else ive been trying to learn
<heretician> GPG Keys and stuff..
<heretician> Dont know where to start though lol
<imbrandon> heretician, there is a great howto on the wiki about gpg keys
<heretician> Although it seems that all of the experienced packagers have one
<heretician> or two
<heretician> For beginners?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> !gpg
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I think it's rather poetic and beautiful, actually. It keeps the [insane]  users on their feet. =] 
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> heretician: you need to use your full name for packages.
<crimsun> (uninstallable packages)
<StevenK> You don't need to. It's recommended.
<StevenK> Other people might also shoot you if you don't.
<heretician> Er
<heretician> how about my default email address?
<imbrandon> or take your ponie ride tickets away ;)
<heretician> because it says heretician@unknown
<imbrandon> heretician, that comes from username @ local computer name
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah yes.  the current count is 1760 or something.
<Hobbsee> i think
<StevenK> Or the env var $DEBEMAIL
<imbrandon> StevenK, NICE /me dident know that
<imbrandon> exports that now
<crimsun> carthik_: actually dholbach is slated to cover that .. on the 12th
<crimsun> (which is past)
<heretician> so i just change local computer name to @gmail.com?
<Hobbsee> oh good, it's nowhere near that high, i'm just searching wrong.
<imbrandon> heretician, nah i would add export DEBEMAIL = <email>
<imbrandon> to bashrc
<heretician> er
<crimsun> carthik_: ok, I see, that date is actually when the topic was suggested/created
<heretician> yeah
* StevenK lalas quietly.
<heretician> i probably would if i knew how
<heretician> Care to share your knowledge, imbrandon:)
<imbrandon> nano ~/.bashrc and add " export DEBEMAIL = bal@blah.com "
<Hobbsee> hehe.  i think you're being ignored there, StevenK
<imbrandon> logout and login
<StevenK> imbrandon: Bah!
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> imbrandon: Close all terminals and open them
<imbrandon> bah ?
<StevenK> Logging out and logging back in is slower.
<imbrandon> ohh yea or close terms ;)
* StevenK smacks imbrandon around with his Clue of L33t Debian Skillz[tm] .
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bah.  only 706 Uninstallable packages, on i386.
<crimsun> bah, not broken enough then.
<heretician> What is the GPG Key comment usually used for?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: someone with ppc should check - that'd be higher
<crimsun> it's probably most broken on ia64
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ "apt-cache unmet | grep Package | wc -l" is the command to check
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, my ppc is in SuSE land atm , i'll check later tonight
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> SuSE land? Is that being stuck in a small box with a little window?
<imbrandon> lol yup
<imbrandon> ;P
<imbrandon> actualy i was trying to look how kio slave sysinfo SHOULD look so i can get it right on kubuntu
<crimsun> carthik_: so in lieu of dholbach covering it in the near future, I'll coordinate with him. He may have other (better) plans.
<imbrandon> heretician, one you have it right it should spit it out when you type " echo $DEBEMAIL " in konsole / terminal
<heretician> Alrighty thank ya
<heretician> Setting up my GPG atm :)
<lucas> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi lucas
<heretician> Whats the secure gpg even used for?
<imbrandon> 'ello
<Hobbsee> heretician: signing packages and emails, etc
<Hobbsee> heretician: making sure that you are who you say you are
<imbrandon> heretician, signing email , packages all kinds of things
<heretician> Er i mean the private gpg
<lucas> heretician: read about public key cryptography
<lucas> you always have a private key and a public key
<imbrandon> one is public you give yo everyone ( via a key server ) one is private so you can sign things and no one else can with your name )
<heretician> The key server i tried to connect to didnt work ;/
<lucas> you can use pgp.mit.edu or wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net
<heretician> Does both hurt or?
<lucas> hurt ?
<lucas> ah, no
<lucas> they are automatically synchronized once in a while anyway
<imbrandon> they will propigate to each other i beleave
<heretician> Cool
<imbrandon> as will the ubuntu keyserver
<imbrandon> etc
<heretician> internal keyserver error
<heretician> Any other way to send it lol?
<crimsun> lucas: pong (much delayed)
<lucas> ah :-)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ping
<lucas> crimsun: could you have a look at the xastir package someday ?
<lucas> you were the last one to touch it, and it's way behind debian now
<heretician> I feel so... not-special now.. I'm numbered
<crimsun> lucas: I'll do that today; if I haven't touched it by Thurs feel free to take it
<heretician> It would be considered correct to go around saying that my name is A8015966
<lucas> I am wondering: I sort of missed the switch to this "packages have owners" policy. what were the reasons for it ?
<lucas> why is it believe to be more efficient than global team maintenance ?
<crimsun> lucas: packages don't have owners
<crimsun> lucas: if you want to take it /right now/, by all means, go ahead
<lucas> (it was just a theoritical question)
<lucas> ok, but is it ok to work on merges of packages which are not "yours" without telling the other motu about it ?
<Hobbsee> lucas: so that people dont do the same work twice
<lucas> if you base your work on an up to date list, I don't see how this could happen
<crimsun> lucas: to avoid duplication, it's best to ping them.
<crimsun> lucas: of course if you want to just go ahead with the merges, that's fine, too.
<lucas> ok
<crimsun> a couple of last-touched haven't really "shown up"
<crimsun> they're probably just busy, in which case we'd go through the merges anyhow.
<lucas> k
<Hobbsee> lucas: iv'e seen it happen a few times - even with an up to date list, as the merges dont happen immediately
<Hobbsee> s/merges/syncs/
<lucas> yup, but you can check for a bug
* Hobbsee tends to forget that, goes to request the sync, then goes "oh damn!"
<crimsun> I literally scan -changes prior to each work
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i usually do that.  i just forget to check malone
<crimsun> need to scoot to work. tata.
<dholbach> good morning
<Gloubiboulga_> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga_
<Arbiter> pff... fglrx doesn't work with 2.6.17
<Toadstool> 'morning everybody
<NthDegree> here's an unorthodox question
<NthDegree> if i made a package of gcc with SSP patched into it, could it be submitted to the universe?
<Arbiter> slomo, ping
<Arbiter> NthDegree, gcc is a main component... if you want ssp patched into it i think you should ask a -core-dev
<Mithrandir> NthDegree: SSP is already enabled in edgy.
<NthDegree> Mithrandir, SSP could be a backport in that case then right?
<NthDegree> since edgy is a little borked still
<Mithrandir> it's non-trivial to backport, I'd say.
<NthDegree> well not really
<Mithrandir> and useless unless you compile the whole distro with it.
<NthDegree> it's an important technology and would boost universe and dapper backports
<NthDegree> although I didn't know edgy had it lol
<Mithrandir> uh, you're aware that backports generally isn't used for compiling backports, right?
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> i know what backports are made for, i know backports != BSD ports
<NthDegree> brb
<slomo> Arbiter: pong
<Arbiter> slomo, i'm going to work on libgimp-cil fixes
<slomo> Arbiter: ok
<Arbiter> should we add a strongname to the assembly?
<slomo> Arbiter: is it API/ABI stable? if not, no... if yes, you decide
<Arbiter> it's not stable... as i told you yesterday
<slomo> then you know the answer already ;) make it not strong named and don't install it into the gac
<Arbiter> well
<Arbiter> slomo, i'll remove example plugins too (i think it's better)
<Arbiter> having precompiled plugins it's not so useful...
<Arbiter> (imho)
<slomo> Arbiter: put them into /usr/share/doc/$package/examples :) or if they're even marginally useful package them
<Arbiter> uhm...
<Arbiter> maybe it's better to put the sources of the plugins there...
<slomo> right
<kelmo> moin all, moin siretart
<cbx33> hey SonOfAck
<SonOfAck> hiya
<Arbiter> ooook... colorscheme package is fixed and builds in pbuilder
<cbx33> Arbiter: cool
<Arbiter> i need to upload the sources...
<cbx33> upload, upload, did you fix the debian issues
<Arbiter> wops
<Arbiter> i need to make the man page
<Arbiter> :/
<cbx33> good
<Arbiter> it's better to install ccache...
<Arbiter> cbx33, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2727
<jdmpike> how much overhead would it be to have a i686 repository?
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, some files have a different copyright (gcs-debug.cc for example)
<Arbiter> heh
* Arbiter updates...
<Gloubiboulga_> you need to add this in debian/copyright
<Arbiter> sure
<Gloubiboulga_> and you can remove the last two lines in debian/copyright too
<Gloubiboulga_> also, config.{sub,guess} should not appear in the .diff.gz
<Arbiter> hm... ok
<slomo> Arbiter: look at how cdbs prevents this
<Gloubiboulga_> let me check the build before uploading a new package ;)
<slomo> (copying orig files to .cdbs-orig and moving back on clean)
<cbx33> Arbiter: looks much better
<Gloubiboulga_> hm, and maybe I'm wrong but I think that all build deps should be listed on 1 line
<Gloubiboulga_> slomo, what do you say?
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga_, only one line?
<Arbiter> it's unreadable :P
<cbx33> you don't have to read it
<cbx33> generally
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, yes, but it's grepable
<Arbiter> ow
<cbx33> :p
<Arbiter> i've found another copyright notice (Sun Microsystems)
<slomo> Gloubiboulga_: config.{sub,guess} are updated for this package as they should... but obviously this leaves the diff in the diff.gz later. cdbs works around this by making a backup of the original files and moves them back on clean
<Gloubiboulga_> hm, debian/dirs is really needed? `make install` creates the dirs
<cbx33> Gloubiboulga_: isn't it needed so that dh_install knows where to put things?
<Arbiter> debian/dirs <- deleted
<Arbiter> ;)
<Gloubiboulga_> slomo, yes, I agree with that, I was asking you about the muliple lines for Build-Depends: (it wasn't clear I guess)
* Arbiter lunch
<slomo> oh...
<Gloubiboulga_> cbx33, dh_install will install files listed in a .install file, or files passed as arguments
<slomo> build-depends _must_ be one line
<Gloubiboulga_> slomo, thanks :)
<slomo> iirc lintian says it's an error anyway
<cbx33> Gloubiboulga_: ok cool
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, and having a manpage would be nice ;)
<segfault> Where can i see the deadline for uploading packages for edgy?
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> segfault: ^
<segfault> thanks, Sept. 7th.
<segfault> anyone? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2217
<segfault> is there any way to speed up the revision process?
<Arbiter> <Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, and having a manpage would be nice ;) <- check debian/colorscheme.1
<Arbiter> :P
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, I checked, it's not there
<Arbiter> what?
<Arbiter> it's not represented in diff.gz?
<Gloubiboulga_> nop
<Arbiter> mhmhmhm
<Gloubiboulga_> segfault, the distro is now edgy, and you could bump Standards-Version to 3.7.2
<Gloubiboulga_> segfault, and only 1 new changelog entry is enough I think :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga_, i'm upload the updated package... it should be fine
<Arbiter> *uploading*
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, ok
<segfault> glo: yeah, but thats for dapper.i still havent updated it to edgy
<Gloubiboulga_> segfault, updated packages now go into edgy
<Gloubiboulga_> you can setup an edgy chroot/pbuilder
<phanatic> afternoon everyone
<Gloubiboulga_> hello phanatic
<Arbiter> segfault, or upgrade from dapper -> edgy :D
<phanatic> hi Gloubiboulga_
<Arbiter> (like me)
<segfault> okay
<segfault> :)
<segfault> anyone following webapps policy manual?
<segfault> http://webapps-common.alioth.debian.org/draft-php/txt/PHP-Policy-Manual-DRAFT.txt
<Arbiter> Uploading via ftp colorscheme_0.3.91-0ubuntu1.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of colorscheme_0.3.91-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Arbiter> ehm...
<Arbiter> "we have a problem"
<Arbiter> :D
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, you have to ping a REVU admin
<Arbiter> raphink, ping
<Gloubiboulga_> segfault, is this already part of the debain policy?
<raphink> hi Arbiter
<Arbiter> raphink, hi.. i have a problem with revu
<Arbiter> <Arbiter> Uploading via ftp colorscheme_0.3.91-0ubuntu1.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of colorscheme_0.3.91-0ubuntu1.dsc
<raphink> Arbiter: I might not have time for it right now
<raphink> but ask
<quite> what is the safest way for accessing ntfs partitions read/write and how safe is it actually?
<raphink> quite: please ask these questios on #ubuntu
<Arbiter> raphink, it's an incomplete upload because of my unstable wi-fi connection :P
<raphink> I'll have a look Arbiter
* Arbiter hates ndiswrapper...
<quite> raphink: it seems they don't know the answer
<Arbiter> raphink, thanks
<raphink> Arbiter: try again
<raphink> quite:  this is a dev channel
<raphink> ask on the forums
<Arbiter> Uploading via ftp colorscheme_0.3.91-0ubuntu1.dsc:
<Arbiter> yes!
<Arbiter> thanks raphink
<raphink> :)
<raphink> you're weldcome
<raphink> welcome
<Arbiter> ;)
<Arbiter> i'll try to switch to native broadcom drivers after the upload...
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga_, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2729... it should be fine now
* Arbiter tries bcm43xx drivers...
<Arbiter> i'll be back soon (hopefully)
<quite> raphink: please at least tell me, will edgy support ntfs rw access by default?
<Mithrandir> quite: no, it won't.
<raphink> quite: no idea, never used windows on my machines ;)
<quite> Mithrandir: cool, thanks
<Mithrandir> or, I'd be very surprised if we turned it on, since it eats your file systems unless you're very careful.
<tseng> Mithrandir: there is talk of a 3rd gen driver that works
<tseng> but, its just coming into the light
<quite> Mithrandir: it seems your info is outedated. read http://linux-ntfs.org/
<tseng> not the kind of thing we are going to throw in and ship
<quite> tseng: knoppix does just that, or even more
<tseng> knoppix isnt ubuntu
<kelmo> quite: it has not proven to be stable, and it must be for something as popular and widespread as ubuntu
<quite> tseng: knoppix i don't think edgy is supposed to be more "stable" than knoppix. not after the dapper disappointment, that is.
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> don't troll me or I'll throw you out
<quite> kelmo: something as popular and widespread as ubuntu released dapper, right?
<kelmo> quite: you are proving to be full of hot air
<kelmo> gn8
<quite> tseng: i am not trolling
<Toadstool> right...
<tseng> your tone was demanding from the very begining
<quite> tseng: demanding? you mean my question?
<tseng> _at least_ tell me
<quite> tseng: i see, i only wanted it to sound like "then"
<quite> tseng: "then please tell me..."
<quite> or something like it
<tseng> words are funny things, I'll let it go
<tseng> please move on without the 'knoppix is stable, dapper sucks' line of reasoning
<quite> actually i don't know how to make it less demanding
<quite> english is not my first language
<quite> tseng: i don't even care about knoppix anyway
<quite> tseng: anyway, i've just found this: http://linux-ntfs.org/ (the latest news) have you read this?
<quite> tseng: or better use this link: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<Mithrandir> quite: we're past the point where we put new upstream versions into Edgy, though.  (With a few exceptions, but still)
<quite> Mithrandir: including the ntfs thing?
<quite> tseng: just to make sure: doesn't "please" in "please at least tell me..." effectively reduce the demanding appearance of my question (caused by "at least")?
<Mithrandir> correct.  So it's probably something which can go into edgy+1, but not edgy.
<Toadstool> quite: anyway this would be a -devel question if we weren't in Upstream Version Freeze
<quite> Mithrandir: that's too bad :(
<quite> Mithrandir: it looks like an important improvement
<Mithrandir> quite: we have to make some sacrifices in order to release on time.  That's how Ubuntu works.
<quite> Mithrandir: why woulnd't simply replacing the packages be enough?
<Mithrandir> quite: it would require regression testing, for one.
* Arbiter is back
<phanatic> Arbiter: just checking your new upload
<Arbiter> thanks
<phanatic> Arbiter: check for new comment ;)
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> i'll fix that
<Arbiter> phanatic, config.{sub,guess}?
<phanatic> Arbiter: exactly
<Arbiter> well
<Spec> so, there's a bug in a program (sobby 0.3.0-2), which causes it to not run, and it's been fixed in debian (sobby 0.3.0-3), there's a bug report already filed -- what else can I do? :)
<lucas> wait for edgy, probably ;)
<Spec> so it won't be fixed to the +0.0.0-1 version? :-/
<FunnyLookinHat> Did anyone else get a kernel update today?  2.6.15-26?   I already had it installed and it just "updated" my kernel to it again today.
<FunnyLookinHat> Strange package release...   : P
<slomo> FunnyLookinHat: it was a security update
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh ok.
<Arbiter> phanatic, updated
<Arbiter> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2730
<phanatic> Arbiter: looks okay to me. i just cannot advocate it :(
<ryanakca> away
<Gloubiboulga_> phanatic, I did it for you ;)
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga_: thanks :)
<Arbiter> one more advocate before upload, right? :D
<phanatic> Arbiter: yeah
<phanatic> it won't be difficult to get i think :)
<Arbiter> phanatic, i can start a "call for advocates" :D
<phanatic> Arbiter: you need only one, so that will be easy :)
<Arbiter> ;)
<Spec> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2731 advocate! advocate! :p
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm getting some funny errors when running pbuilder: http://pastebin.ca/91310     kindof like these:       warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (0)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> package still builds and all... just wondering about those errors/warnings... safe to ignore?
<Arbiter> uff... fglrx is broken with kernels >= 2.6.17
<Gloubiboulga_> Spec, I think the '0.0' in sistpoty's comment was actually an example :)
<Gloubiboulga_> you can use 1.1+CVS-<date>-0ubuntu1
<Gloubiboulga_> and the third paragraph of the copyright header is missing in debian/copyright
<Gloubiboulga_> (with the FSF address :)
<Arbiter> i *hate* fglrx
<Arbiter> i *hate* ati
<Arbiter> pfff :/
<Spec> Gloubiboulga_: there isn't any real version number for the program though -.-
<Gloubiboulga_> not at all?
<Gloubiboulga_> it's not been released yet?
<Gloubiboulga_> your first upload version is 1.2, that's why I suggested the 1.1 version
* Arbiter fills a bugreport against the fglrx stuff...
<Gloubiboulga_> but if it has no version at all 0.0 is fine
<Spec> yeap, it's from cvs only in dev
<Gloubiboulga_> ok
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga_, uhm... a question (not related to packaging)
<Gloubiboulga_> add the missing paragraph and you have my advocate :)
<Spec> meh, my mini-dinstall isn't liking my edgy repo
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, I'll try to answer ;)
<Arbiter> where's the best place to submit bugs for edgy? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs? :D
<Toadstool> nope
<Toadstool> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Arbiter> ah ok, general bts
* Gloubiboulga_ hugs Toadstool
<Toadstool> ;)
<Gloubiboulga_> Arbiter, but you can tell the ubuntu version you use in your report :)
<Gloubiboulga_> no, you *have to* :p
<Toadstool> indeed :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga_, obviously
<Toadstool> Arbiter: /distros/ubuntu/{dapper,edgy,random_name} is used by devs' as a milestone when they want a particular bug fixed in a particular release FYI
<Hawkwind> Can someone please tell me what the dput command is to upload to REVU ?  Seems I've lost the page that tells this and I've only done it once :(
<Arbiter> Hawkwind, dput -f revu *_source.changes
<Spec> Gloubiboulga_: where's the missing paragraph?
<Spec> wait, nevermind :-/
<Gloubiboulga_> Spec, in debian/copyright
<Gloubiboulga_> actually, it isn't in debian/copyright :)
<Spec> i know :)
<Spec> but it will be :p
<Gloubiboulga_> great
<Spec> i'm an idiot
<Spec> my own repo doesn't automagically build src packages, i have to upload the binaries :-/
<Spec> stupid revu spoiling me
<Toadstool> is bazaar.launchpad.net slow for you guys too?
<Arbiter> bug 53354
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53354 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "[Edgy]  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 & xorg-driver-fglrx - fglrx kernel module is broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53354
<Arbiter> done :D
<Gloubiboulga_> Toadstool, yes...
<Toadstool> that's really annoying
<Spec> very slow
<Toadstool> pushing the upstream branch for freevo took 10 minutes...
<Spec> it ends up going to launchpad?
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU?highlight=%28dput%29
<Hawkwind> Arbiter: Thank you very much :)
<Arbiter> :)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ahhh thanks.  Got it bookmarked now
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> siretart, ping
<Arbiter> do we have a comfortable tool for editing wiki pages?
<imbrandon> Arbiter, keyboard ;)
<Arbiter> imbrandon, :Prrrr
<zul> in other wrods no
<imbrandon> heh
<Arbiter> the web interface is everything but comfortable :P
<Spec> Is there a java-vim that can be embedded into wikis?
<imbrandon> any revu admins arround ?
<Spec> or perhaps FCKeditor
<Arbiter> in order to edit this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates) i need to copy&paste the text in gedit, modify it and then re-copy&paste the text
<Arbiter> :P
* imbrandon would settle for a ctl+w nano type find 
<Spec> i read the quit message :-/
<siretart> imbrandon: huh?
<imbrandon> siretart, can you ( or tell me howot ) mark all my packages on revu archived, they have all ben uploaded
<siretart> imbrandon: I'd suggest writing a python script, which does appropriate sql statements. seriously, thats missing functionality :(
<imbrandon> very true ;)
<Arbiter> i need only one more advocate for colorscheme package... anyone interested? :D
<imbrandon> so currently there is no way to dao it ?
<imbrandon> s/dao/do
* imbrandon grabs the brz branch for revu
<Spec> how often does revu process it's queue?
<Arbiter> 5 min afaik
<Spec> hmm, it grabbed my username@hostname for my e-mail address, how do I fix this?
<Spec> d'oh, nevermind
<Gloubiboulga_> Spec, advocated
<Spec> i have to upload a new version  :p
<Spec> i put my wrong e-mail ... i don't have an account on revu for @ubuntu.com, only for @gmail.com
<Gloubiboulga_> that's not a problem, you can use your ubuntu.com address
<Gloubiboulga_> and recover your passwd for it
<Hawkwind> If there is already a 'xchat' listing on REVU that I uploaded for the last version that I built a month or so back, how do I get the new version to show up on REVU that I just uploaded about 20 minutes ago ?
<Gloubiboulga_> Hawkwind, it should be listed on REVU, are you sure that the upload worked?
<Hawkwind> Gloubiboulga_: It said it did
<Spec> Gloubiboulga_: it couldn't recover a password for ubuntu.com address
<Spec> Gloubiboulga_: it was just blank ... so i reuploaded it as @gmail.com, now i can add comments, etc, and lintian doesn't think it's an NMU anymore
<Hawkwind> Gloubiboulga_: http://pastebin.ca/91387
<Spec> Gloubiboulga_: care to advocate?
<Gloubiboulga_> Spec, sure
<Gloubiboulga_> Hawkwind, yes, it's uploaded but stuck in the incoming dir... you have to ping a REVU admin, I can't help you
<Hawkwind> Gloubiboulga_: Ahhh
<Hawkwind> Any REVU admins around by chance that can do something with my xchat-2.6.6 packages by chance ?
<Spec> if you know the password to a router (admin/admin), and you are practically given an IP (wifi/dhcp), it's legal to log in and do whatever pleases you, correct?
<sharms2> I suppose to depends on your country
<Hawkwind> Gloubiboulga_: How long does it stay in the incoming dir before it moves on or does it have to be manually pushed out ?
<Gloubiboulga_> Hawkwind, the cron job runs every 5 minutes
<Gloubiboulga_> it should be published already
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, well it's been almost 30 minutes :(
<Gloubiboulga_> maybe raphink can push it manually if he has time :)
<Hawkwind> raphink: Ping
<LaserJock> morning MOTU world
<Hawkwind> Hey there LaserJock
<Toadstool> heya LaserJock
<Gloubiboulga_> hi LaserJock
<sharms2> howdy LJ
<LaserJock> how is everybody doing today? busy, busy, busy I hope :-)
<Arbiter`> heheheh moring... its 6:15 pm here :D
<Arbiter> s/moring/morning/
<LaserJock> then good evening to you
<Arbiter> :D
<LaserJock> slomo: hmm, I didn't realize we were supposed to archive after uploading. Thanks.
<Arbiter> who wants advocate this package? :D (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2730)
<slomo> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> slomo: sorry, that was supposed to be to sistpoty
<LaserJock> for some stupid reason I associate your nick with his email address :(
<slomo> LaserJock: np :)
<LaserJock> even though your email address is pretty clearly yours ;-)
<raphink> Hawkwind: what's the matter,
<Hawkwind> raphink: I uploaded xchat 2.6.6 but it's not showing on the REVU page.  Gloubiboulga_ mentioned it's stuck in the incoming directory possibly or something
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> Hawkwind: please make sure you used the -S -sa switches with debuild
<raphink> and upload again ;)
<raphink> so that you don't upload the deb ;)
<raphink> alright Hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> raphink: Okies.  Doing it now.  Thought I had used the -S -sa but I guess maybe I didn't
<raphink> no you didn't :)
<raphink> ;)
<Hawkwind> Checksum doesn't match for /home/hawkwind/debbuild/xchat_2.6.6-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Hawkwind> Now I'm getting that when I do dput
<Arbiter> but.. but... xchat 2.6.6?? why don't wait that the official debian maintainer updates the package?
<Hawkwind> Arbiter: If it's pointless for me to build it then I guess I will.  I was hoping to get it into the distro quicker rather than waiting on it to be done by the debian maintainer
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> that's somewhat of a sticky situation
<LaserJock> because if you put it into Ubuntu then we'll have to merge things later
<LaserJock> for things like that you might even be better off sending the Debian maintainer your package
<Hawkwind> How can I find out who the debian maintainer is to send him the info ?
<imbrandon> it should be in the debain/copyright of the package
<LaserJock> rather debian/control
<imbrandon> err yea
<imbrandon> sorry ;)
<imbrandon> thanks LaserJock
<imbrandon> ;P
<LaserJock> shesh, newbs ;-)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> how go's it today LaserJock ;)
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, that's the file I was looking for :)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: fine, trying to not get distracted
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> my goal for today: make fink's emacs on OSX play nice
<imbrandon> ahh
<zul> i dont know what to cringe about first emacs or osx :)
* imbrandon tried to make a osx konvo package
<imbrandon> failed miserably
<LaserJock> zul: just cringe at both
<LaserJock> emacs works fine
<zul> LaserJock: yeah that would be easier
<LaserJock> but when I install -el packages some of them are found when I start emacs
<LaserJock> really odd
<imbrandon> zul, dont like osx ? hehe
<zul> i dont mind it...
<LaserJock> but if there is a superior open-source alternative ...
* imbrandon has ubuntu on vt7 suse 10.1 on vt8 and osx on vt9
<cypher1> imbrandon, cool!
<cypher1> imbrandon, how did you do that ?
<imbrandon> load ubuntu as the main os, load suse in a chroot ( install into a dir from the cd ) start a new x session and export display :1 for suse , then run mol ( ppc only ) and have it display osx on vt9 ;)
<imbrandon> semi simple ;P
<zul> and you have too much time on your hands ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<slomo> semi simple and semi useful ;)
<cypher1> imbrandon, and i guess too much disk space ;)
<imbrandon> usefull to try to get things like kio-sysinfo from suse working on ubuntu and play media from itunes in osx ;)
<cypher1> :)
<imbrandon> so i guess usefull to me ;)
<cypher1> yes i guess it will be useful for many
<imbrandon> that and the "cool" factor at lug meetings to have 3 os's run native on diffrent vt's ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> s/"cool"/"geek"/g
<zul> i know a guy at a lug who carry around car batteries around him for his VR stuff
<zul> he thought he was cool :)
<imbrandon> heh
<mukund> anyone who's committed to realising his/her dream is cool
<LaserJock> speaking of that, I wonder what jdub is up to
<mukund> that also reminds me of the breakfast joke
<mukund> the chicken was involved, while the pig was committed
<cypher1> has anyone faced any problem during 'debsign' during doing a 'sudo debuild -S' ?
<zul> nope
<cypher1> it is not asking for the secret key/passphrase
<sladen> cypher1: does GPG have your secret key
<sladen> cypher1: do you use ssh-agent?
<cypher1> sladen, no i do not use ssh-agent
<LaserJock> cypher1: why are you using sudo?
<cypher1> LaserJock, is that the problem ?
<cypher1> let me try without sudo
<sladen> cypher1: argh!  why are you using sudo to build something?!
<sladen> cypher1: either use fakeroot, or just let debuild use fakeroot automatically
<cypher1> sladen, hmm debuild gave me error
<sladen> cypher1: what error did debuild give you?
<LaserJock> cypher1: general rule: you shouldn't use sudo for packaging
<cypher1> sladen, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18281
<cypher1> LaserJock, but one of the option mentioned in the error by debuild is run as root
<sladen> cypher1: see the bit that says  "install the fakeroot package,"  ?
<cypher1> sladen, yes i did see that but it also said "or run me as root!" in the end
<cypher1> and i followed it
<cypher1> sladen, i will now install fakeroot
<LaserJock> you picked the wrong side of the or ;-)
<sladen> okay.  If somebody ever tells you to jump off a cliff (I mean run something as root), think lots and find the way that doesn't require doing that
<cypher1> LaserJock, :D yes..
<cypher1> sladen, :)
<tuxmaniac> cypher1> are you following the Ubuntu packaging guide or Debain New maintainer guide only na?
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock> wasssup?!!!!!!!!!!
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: neither, I think
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: hi dude
* tuxmaniac has been and is very tight for the next few weeks
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock> so whats up with you work. Anything interesting?
* tuxmaniac points out that bddebian has been missing for sometime
<LaserJock> not so much, we are learning how to attach laser dyes to thin films (aka, 1 molecule thick) attached to glass
<LaserJock> hmm, yes
<cypher1> LaserJock, i followed Ubuntu packing guide.. probably i might have missed something
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock> aah goody.. Sounds very interesting. Learning the theory or some practical stuff also?
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: all practical, we aren't a theoretical lab ;-)
<LaserJock> we stumble around ;-)
* tuxmaniac luvs to work in such a place
<tuxmaniac> cypher1> seems like you dont have a key created. have you got one?
<LaserJock> cypher1: well I'm pretty sure I never said to run debuild using sudo and I think fakeroot should have been mentioned in there. Let me know if that isn't the case
<cypher1> tuxmaniac, yes even with fakeroot i got the error i am looking for what i had done wrong
<cypher1> LaserJock, sure.. thanks
<sladen> cypher1: what error are you getting now?
<sladen> cypher1: did you unpack the source using sudo?  (You shouldn't)
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm getting some funny errors when running pbuilder: http://pastebin.ca/91310     kindof like these:       warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (0)
<ryanakca> package still builds and all... just wondering about those errors/warnings... safe to ignore?
<LaserJock> I think so
<ryanakca> LaserJock: goodies...
* ryanakca uploads to revu
<ryanakca> I uploaded typespeed to revu a couple of weeks ago, to reupload, dput -f typespeed_0.5.1-1_source.changes       ?
<LaserJock> hmmpf
<zul> hmm?
<ryanakca> LaserJock: how do you create .pot files for c scripts... ex, typespeed... xgettext doesn't seem to output anything...
<LaserJock> zul: I'm wondering at the forums
<LaserJock> ryanakca: I'm not really sure
<zul> LaserJock: oh yes the lovely forums
<LaserJock> I've only done docbook
<LaserJock> zul: it seems 6 forum staff have been fired or resigned in the last couple days
<ryanakca> hmmm... anybody know how to create a .pot file for rosetta from *.c files/apps?
<cbx33> Hi guys
* imbrandon wonders why realplayer from canonical repos put a menu item in "graphics" on kmenu
<slomo> ryanakca: do you use automake/autoconf for your build system? or something handmade?
<imbrandon> LaserJock, ubuntuforms.org or kubuntuforums.net ?
* cbx33 needs a bit of help understand a package.....
<LaserJock> ubuntuforums.org
<imbrandon> ouch
<LaserJock> I didn't know there was a kubuntu specific one
<cbx33> I'm looking at edubuntu-artwork
<imbrandon> LaserJock, not many do ;(
<cbx33> it uses cdbs - and has loads of makefiles dotted around
<ryanakca> slomo: I think it uses make since I edited a Makefile... ./configure && make && make install... I downloaded typespeed off the web and am packaging it :) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2439
<cbx33> one in like every directory
* imbrandon note we are stepchildren ;)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: well, I would think it would be in ubuntuforums.org
<mukund> ryanakca: if the project uses autotools, you can cd po/ && make <projectname>.pot
<LaserJock> I hate it when everything gets all split up
<cbx33> I'm not too hot on makefiles at the mo
<imbrandon> LaserJock, should be  i agree
<cbx33> but is it cdbs that created them?
<Arbiter> ehr... who's daemon@poleboy.de?
<slomo> ryanakca: oh then you want to add complete gettext support to it? ;) that doesn't make much sense unless you're upstream
<LaserJock> sistpoty
<slomo> Arbiter: sistpoty
<LaserJock> not slomo ;-)
<Arbiter> gh
<Arbiter> * debian/copyright: you miss the license in src/core/compat-round.{cc,h}
<ryanakca> mukund: slomo: make: *** No rule to make target `typespeed.pot'.  Stop.
<mukund> ryanakca: do you have a po/ directory ?
<Arbiter> SunPro it's a Sun Microsystem business
<Arbiter> i've added Sun Microsystems in debian/correctly.. (i think)
<ryanakca> slomo: I guess so.. I'm not very sure of what I'm doing... I'm just trying to get it set up so that rosetta can translate it :)...
<ryanakca> mukund: I ran: mkdir ./po/
<Arbiter> do i need to add both Sun Microsystems && SunPro?
<slomo> ryanakca: it can't be translated unless you add gettext support for it which shouldn't be done on the packaging side but upstream
<mukund> ryanakca: heh, no  wanted to know if the upstream package already did.. it has more than a blank directory
<slomo> ryanakca: and in which Makefile does this error happen?
<Arbiter> fixed...
<ryanakca> slomo: the only one... typespeed-0.5.1/Makefile :)
<ryanakca> slomo: source is here: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2439
<slomo> ryanakca: when you type "make"? the file isn't referenced there
<mukund> ryanakca: http://www.gnome.org/~malcolm/i18n/
<mukund> applicable to non-gnome projects too
<mukund> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/gnome-i18n/developer.html <- that is a good read as well
<slomo> ryanakca: builds fine for me here... anyway, you don't want to add translation support to it :P talk to upstream about it or provide upstream a patch for it :)
<ryanakca> hmmm... I think I'll just bug upstream...
<ryanakca> looks much simpler than messing around with it myself :)
<slomo> ryanakca: and it will be a pain to maintain a package with such patch over a long time so you would push it upstream anyway ;)
<tortoise_> could anyone help me package my python app?
<cbx33> tortoise_, I can try and help
<cbx33> I recently pacakged one
<LaserJock> tortoise_: have you read the Ubuntu Packaging Guide at help.ubuntu.com?
<tortoise_> I'm just reading it now
<LaserJock> great
<cbx33> that was gonna be my first pointer
<cbx33> the packaging guide RULES !
<LaserJock> wow, and I thought Ubuntu had it's share of trolls: http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/KickbanXahLeeFromEmacsChannel
<sharms2> I am considered a troll I suppose :)
<LaserJock> not that I'm aware of
<sharms2> give me time?
<LaserJock> I hope not
<sharms2> :)
<LaserJock> I seriously never want to have to ban anyone
<tseng> I used to ban bluefoxicy daily
<LaserJock> that's why I don't hang out in #ubuntu ;-)
<tseng> to shut him up
<LaserJock> I bet
<tseng> too bad about the CoC
<LaserJock> ?
<tseng> I have to act nice
<LaserJock> hehe
<sharms2> tseng: I read something about you being mean today somewhere
<sharms2> trying to dig it up
<tseng> sharms2: haha nice
<LaserJock> hehe, whiprush's blog
<tseng> oh.
<tseng> hahah
<sharms2> lol
<tseng> I didnt actually say that
<sharms2> taken out of context?
<dolson> stupid tornados...
<tseng> no, I never said it at all
<tseng> its a joke
<sharms2> ah well now the internet has ruined it
<tseng> i think it was for me
<bluefoxicy> heh
<LaserJock> tseng: to bad, I can imagine you saying it ;-)
<bluefoxicy> tseng you know I am still banned in #-hardened/
<tseng> bluefoxicy: haha nice.
<bluefoxicy> they eventually got tired of me talking
<tseng> LaserJock: I *could* have said it
<tseng> LaserJock: but not to jorge
<bluefoxicy> but that's okay, I emerge sync'd 2 hours ago and I'm at 70% of rebuilding the portage cache
<bluefoxicy> and by 2 hours ago I mean the tree finished downloading 2 hours ago and has been rebuilding the portage cache ever since.
<LaserJock> tseng: yeah, he seems too nice for that
<tseng> I wouldnt say anything that mean directly to someone unless they were insanely clue resistant
<tseng> there certainly have been a few of those.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  link plz
<tseng> bluefoxicy: struct* bluefoxicy;
<bluefoxicy> lol
<tseng> oh, the blog? :)
<tseng> http://www.whiprush.org/2006/07/pocket_full_of_.html#comment-19909603
<dholbach> i call it a day - have a nice evening
<tseng> bye dholbach !
<sharms2> have a good one
<LaserJock> cya dholbach, did Mentors look ok to you?
<dholbach> LaserJock: yeah
<dholbach> good work
<LaserJock> k, I'll try to work on some others too
<LaserJock> we should announce a School session soon
<bluefoxicy> tseng hahahahaha
<Gloubiboulga_> LaserJock, yes, that'd be nice :)
<cbx33> oooh
* cbx33 will be attending
<LaserJock> dholbach: should we dicuss topic/time on the ML?
<dholbach> yep
<LaserJock> I can do the first one if you guys want
<LaserJock> if nobody else wants to do it
<zul> what is the first one?
<LaserJock> I don't know, we'll have to see
<LaserJock> we've got a requests page
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  I'm sure I can come up with worse things, or at least take them out of context and make them look worse
<LaserJock> but my feeling is we just need to *start*
<LaserJock> then we can move forward
<tseng> bluefoxicy: im sure you could
<Gloubiboulga_> LaserJock, with what session should we start?
<Gloubiboulga_> merges? source packages?
<LaserJock> Gloubiboulga_: what would you suggest?
<Gloubiboulga_> merges I think
<LaserJock> it's kinda hard to do merges if you don't know *anything* about packaging
<Gloubiboulga_> that's true
<LaserJock> but it is the most immediatly applicable
<LaserJock> and needed
<Gloubiboulga_> yes
<Gloubiboulga_> I suggested the 'source packages' session but it could be merged with an other one
<crimsun> but how much do you really need to know about packaging to merge/sync?
<Gloubiboulga_> there's not much to say
<LaserJock> crimsun: not much, I don't think
<crimsun> for the vast majority of MoM/universe, you're checking debian/{control,rules}
<LaserJock> I learned a lot by doing merges
<LaserJock> it's also good to get people into the flow of MOTU work
<LaserJock> and gives them some quick feedback
* cbx33 should proably do some merges
<cbx33> but I'm too excited about development at the moment :p
<LaserJock> one topic that I'd like to see is a "package building timeline" that shows what happens from the time you run dh-make to when the .deb hits the mirrors
<LaserJock> not a howto
<cbx33> LaserJock, that would be an interesting topic
<LaserJock> but answering stuff like, what does dpkg-buildpackage do? what happens after a package is uploaded?
<crimsun> that's probably to be covered in the soyuz part
<crimsun> at least it would make sense
<crimsun> granted I did run through that this morning around 3:30 AM localtime w/ heretician
<LaserJock> ah good
<imbrandon> ;)
<crimsun> kponies and everything.
<imbrandon> kponies ftw
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> I just remember one of the things that took me a while to get a handle on at first was that everything should be installed into /debian/<packagename>/
<LaserJock> because I didn't really understand what debuild -S was doing
<crimsun> (depending on dh compat version)
<Toadstool> re
<crimsun> err, there's TB in 20 mins, no?
<imbrandon> yea i think so
<imbrandon> ( tb )
<LaserJock> well, I mean I didn't get that you wouldn't install to /usr
<crimsun> k I'm off for coffee, bb in 20
<imbrandon> yup its in 20 minutes , its the one hobbsee is going for motu ;)
<LaserJock> \o/
<zul> oh yesh...totoally forgot about that
<imbrandon> LaserJock, you mean i cants install in /opt/<package> </sarcasim>
<LaserJock> we need to overwhelm the TB with cheerleading
<imbrandon> LaserJock, right on
<LaserJock> imbrandon: hmm, some do actually
<imbrandon> they do ? wow
<LaserJock> multiverse packages
<imbrandon> ahh yea , dident think about those
<Toadstool> if anyone wants to be part of my fanclub after cheerleading for Hobbsee... :)
<lucas> ah, Hobbsee is not a motu yet ?
<LaserJock> Toadstool: you going too?
<Toadstool> yep
* lucas totally out of sync with ubuntu development :/
<imbrandon> lucas, not for 20+ minutes ;)
<LaserJock> Toadstool: have I sponsored anything for you?
<Toadstool> I think so
<Toadstool> though I can't remember what
<LaserJock> hmm, if you can figure out what I can attempt to make an intelligent statment on your behalf ;-)
<imbrandon> Toadstool, i can cheer that you have helped me learn a bit here and there by proxie ( asking motu's questions that i dident know either heheh )
<Toadstool> heh thx :)
<Toadstool> LaserJock: iirc you uploaded my ghemical ftbfs-for-64bit-archs fix :)
<LaserJock> ah, k. I'll try to review a little before the meeting
<imbrandon> there she is ;)
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Toadstool
<Gloubiboulga_> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Gloubiboulga_ :)
<LaserJock> crimsun: quick, I need a pony pic :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hah, whatever for?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i do actually have the link to one
<crimsun> congrats Sarah
<LaserJock> ah, there was a guy in #emacs who wanted a good IMAP client for emacs... and a pony
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks :)
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Congrats!
<StevenK> LaserJock: wanderlust
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: thankyou :D
<crimsun> congrats Toadstool
<Toadstool> thanks crimsun ;)
<Gloubiboulga_> 2 more MOTUs, that's really nice :)
<Toadstool> yay!
<slomo> congrats Toadstool and Hobbsee :)
<LaserJock> wahoo!
<crimsun> Toadstool got the rough questions
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  Got some more information, moving topic here since tracer/beagle are mostly universe thoughts.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: about time. :-P
* Mithrandir ruffles Hobbsee.
<crimsun> the virtually unanswerable ones, that is
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: hehe!  i kinda wanted them to do me for main as well...
<bluefoxicy> You would need two nautilus - one for Beagle and one for tracker. The Nautilus maintainer will not export an interface for plug-ins just yet as he's not happy the current nautilus search is ABI stable enough.
<bluefoxicy> Debian can of course support having two nautilus - a nautilus-tracker and a nautilus-beagle packages. Im afraid at the moment thats the only way it can be done.
* Hobbsee hugs Mithrandir 
<Mithrandir> LaserJock: congrats to you too.
<Toadstool> crimsun: heh
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: just in time for bugday!
<LaserJock> Mithrandir: me?
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: yay, nice!
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  ^^^ so says Jamie.
<Mithrandir> LaserJock: uh, sorry, meant Toadstool
<Toadstool> Mithrandir: thanks
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: that's kinda stinky
<Gloubiboulga_> good night all
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i just didnt want to be rejected, you know
<LaserJock> lucas, Toadstool: do you think Ubuntu education help?
<Hobbsee> slomo: :)
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  basically he's saying that apparently the ABI keeps changing so they are forcing things to be compiled into nautilus instead of as plug-ins; if you make plug-ins in this environment shit keeps breaking
<bluefoxicy> s/shit/stuff/beforeigetbannedagain
<lucas> ubuntu education ?
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: there's no shame in having to try more than once, though.
<Toadstool> LaserJock: uh? what d'you mean? :)
<LaserJock> lucas: educating Ubuntu people
<lucas> ah
* Mithrandir ponders finding a beer.  I haven't tasted any from the latest batch.
<lucas> it's important
* Toadstool jumps all around his room
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: that is true, but i dont like doing it.
<lucas> but it has to be done in an efficient way
<LaserJock> sorry about my poor  typing
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: besides, i dont like getitng up early :P
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: heh, yeah, I guess it's early for you now?
<Toadstool> LaserJock: there's room for a special MOTU class about that imho
<lucas> ubuntu devs are usually over-busy
<Mithrandir> ooh, half six.
<LaserJock> Toadstool: that's been on my mind as well
<LaserJock> lucas: yeah, that's a problem
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: meeting started at 6am, i gave up on kaffeine at about 12.15 am.
<lucas> if they have to spend time on one-to-one mentorship, it's not going to be possible
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  passed back out at 12:30 am?
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: sounds painful to get up, then.
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: not passed out as such - but a bit tired, yeah
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: yeah, rather.  i was pretty excited, so it wasnt too bad.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: bouncy! :-)
<LaserJock> I would think an LP button that would forward the comments of a bug to Debian's BTS would be nice
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i dont think i can bounce this early, no matter what kind of a high i'm on
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, ditto to the mess that is kde bugs.
<crimsun> LaserJock: afaik that's in the works (not so much a button but a gateway)
<slomo> LaserJock: i guess many DDs won't like this very much :) but yes, that's a good idea
<Toadstool> LaserJock: hmm... there's should be some kind of policy about this button then... 'cause Debian guys won't be happy if they get random crap from LP :)
<Hobbsee> ooh look, the sun's finally coming up....
<Toadstool> heh
<LaserJock> well now, it'd have to be  tied to ubuntu-qa like other stuff is
<LaserJock> s/now/no/
<Toadstool> yep
<bluefoxicy> heh
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I think I've seen the sun rise every morning since I graduated from college
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i almost never see it rise :P
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I've seen the sun rise an unfortunately many times this month.
<LaserJock> but right now, the manual process of submitting bugs and trying to follow up is a bit of a pain
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I need to get to bed earlier.  I'm up when pitti and Hobbsee are getting up!
<Toadstool> indeed
<LaserJock> if you aren't already using Debian's BTS
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: you forget, i'm up way earlier than usual
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  heh.  I'm in US east coast, you're in AU, if y,ou're waking up at 6am-noon or such I'm probably up way too early or way too late.
<ogra> bluefoxicy, pitti and Hobbsee ? you are aware that one of them sits in europe and the other in australia ?
<Mithrandir> crimsun: you obviously don't live far from the equator, then.
<Hobbsee> heh
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  yeah.  pitti shows up 2-3am here, hobbsee around 4-5 I think.  I don't remember much about when Hobbsee shows up, haven't really had to sit up waiting for her for any specific reason.
<crimsun> Mithrandir: nope, not terribly far
<bluefoxicy> man, I need my own place
<bluefoxicy> I want a room like the one I built on taps
<crimsun> +36.072433 -079.772167 currently
<bluefoxicy> I sketched it out with 27 computers, including some PPCs and sparcs :>
<Hobbsee> ogra: yeah.  remind me to move to europe.
<ogra> Hobbsee, well, DO IT ! :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: it's too painful trying to get suitable meeting times, that arent in the middle of my night, when i'm at uni
<Mithrandir> crimsun: the sun set less than half an hour ago here and will be up in less than six hours. :-)
<Hobbsee> ogra: hehe...i dont have the money for that :P
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  the 4 year institute I'm looking at attending has computer science courses \o/
<ogra> but you certainly live on the more beautiful continent :)
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  And they're held around 3AM because all the computer students are up that late anyway \o/
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: i'm doing a bachelor of technology in optoelectronics - not really suited.  true
<bluefoxicy> opowhatronics?
<slomo> ogra: hm, does X work on your ibook with latest edgy? mine doesn't find the font "fixed" and doesn't want to start :)
<bluefoxicy> ..... chicks dig giant robots.
<ogra> slomo, run mkfontdir in the misc dir
<ogra> its an old bug, but since we'll likely get 7.1 it will be temporary
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: look on wikipedia.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: optoelectronics?  Sounds interesting.
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: very cool stuff
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: it is :)  only covers first year programming though
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  ah.
<LaserJock> bah, at least you get some programming
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  my boyfriend is an aerospace engineer.  <3
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, true
<LaserJock> I've been to 8 years of uni and I still haven't taken a CS course
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: I don't know of any programmers who became programmers in a university class, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.
<slomo> ogra: thanks... works fine :)
<ogra> :)
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  He likes electronics though, you could probably actually talk to him and have a captive audience instead of a very bored one :P
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: yeah, exactly. i've yet to code much C++ for kubuntu...
<slomo> Hobbsee: most people that learn programming at university first are not very good at it from my experience ;)
<Toadstool> qt... :p
<Hobbsee> slomo: hehe, true
<Hobbsee> slomo: i just teach it to everyone else :P
<crimsun> slomo: that's because you can't teach programming, only syntax, which is utterly the wrong way of doing it imo.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: virtually all I do is basically applied optoelectronics :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, exactly :P  fun stuff :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that is true
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  the other wrong thing they do is they don't mandate assembly at the lower levels.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: and they teach C++
<slomo> crimsun: right :) but although our lectures about programming didn't talk much about syntax it wouldn't help you much because you don't learn it by listening but by doing :P
<bluefoxicy> so you walk in "Here is C++, you write this syntax and this happens," just like you said.  in fact EXACTLY like you said.  The student walks out 1) Having classes forced in his face BEFORE he knows ANY programming; 2) Manipulating memory directly and not understanding the underlying function of the machine (i.e. basic assembly, VERY basic assembly even)
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: I'm not entirely convinced asm is necessary at an intro level (again, syntax)
<Mithrandir> bluefoxicy: uh, why would you need to know assembly to learn how to program?
<Hobbsee> slomo: i tend to code the weekly assignment durign the lectures, on paper, and look up every once in a while to see what's going on.  it works :D
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I self-taught myself assembly.  I think mov, cmp, every jxx, registers, the stack, basic memory considerations.  The most basic parts of 286 assembly, enough to write a small encryption program from scratch.  I learned all of 6502 assembly too.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  When I code in C, I know things about what I'm doing.  For instance I know a variable I allocate is on the stack, I know what the stack looks like and what happens if i overflow it, I know my program crashed in weird unmapped memory because somewehre I fragged the stack.
<crimsun> the most important thing to teach at an intro level is what an algorithm is. Later you can teach how to design algorithms, then how to design good algorithms, and so on.
<Toadstool> +1
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I know when I allocate a pointer, it's pointing elsewhere in memory.  I don't know just those words, but actually what it means.  I figured out adjusting pointer addresses to walk arrays myself because I knew that, and not just the syntax of a pointer.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Anyway short version, when I code, I know what I'm doing to the machine, not just what my code is supposed to make appear to happen.
<bluefoxicy> and yeah, designing good algorithms and everything is important too.  That's a little higher level though isn't it?  That's like "you know how to code, now we're going to explain math to you, using code to show how it works"
<sharms> On the motu/bugs page, can I edit this line: Bugs tagged as Universe in [WWW]  bugzilla. Bugzilla is being phased out in favor of [WWW]  Malone for Universe packages but there are still some left.
<sharms> or is bugzilla really still used?
<Mithrandir> sharms: bugzilla hasn't been in use for quite some time
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: you're then programming for a paradigm (procedural/imperative), which is fine, but at a really basic (intro?) level, the point is to solve a problem, and to do that you need to teach the idea of an algorithm
<sharms> Mithrandir: thanks
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: these questions have been discussed for aeons in the ivory tower, and no one has really gotten it right except, because everyone learns differently
<crimsun> s/except//
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  Yeah, but to teach the idea of an algorithm, you have to A) do it mathematically, in which case you draw a formula for a hash or such in descrete math; or B) do it programmatically, in which case you have to show it in code
<slomo> crimsun: agreed :) although not only algorithms are important but general software engineering knowledge too... otherwise people will write weird code ;)
<bluefoxicy> programmatically though you have to know what the machine is doing or you'll do something dumb.  Look at the stupid crap programmers have to be taught.
<bluefoxicy> intro-level programmers want to know i.e. why they can't memcpy() a struct that has pointers in it and then alter strings and such and not have the other struct change too
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: the easiest explanation of an algorithm -- not a specific one -- is simply a set of steps to do something. That's not difficult to teach.
<sharms> slomo: pm
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I'd prefer a descrete math definition to a plain english set of steps; but i'm a very formal person.
<Mithrandir> bluefoxicy: I claim that you're using the wrong language if your intro-level programmers are exposed to memcpy.
<bluefoxicy> Mithrandir:  at least it's not java!
<Mithrandir> bluefoxicy: java is less bad than assembly to learn programming, IMO.
<bluefoxicy> Mithrandir:  I'm not proporting to teach programmers how to program using assembly, just to introduce them to the machine with assembly
<crimsun> that's my point, though. The language isn't the issue, it's how to use a language. Historically academia errs into teaching syntax and not how to analyse problems and form a set of steps to resolve them.
<Mithrandir> I don't see a point in that.  They'll get to know the machine quickly enough.  Newbie programmers start by learning concepts such as "variable", "conditional", "loop", etc.
<bluefoxicy> Mithrandir:  I don't want them thinking strcpy() is a magic function that waves a wand to get the same data over here in this thing over there and that malloc() gives them an actual something.
<Mithrandir> and to teach them that, you want to teach them in a language where they don't have to do explicit memory handling, for instance.
<bluefoxicy> You would be surprised how many programmers get to their third or fourth class and still don't know how exactly strcpy() gets text from one side of memory to the other
<sharms> I see no point in teaching assembly first, with respect to longetivity, since underlying processes and fundamentals of computer hardware may change in the future, but things like loops will be more likely to always exist
<bluefoxicy> or how many haven't exactly been told that if you strcpy(dest, dest+1) it'll run forever.
<bluefoxicy> and don't know why.
<FunnyLookinHat> bluefoxicy, that's why programmers should learn C as their first language and not be allowed to use anything more than the basic functions so they understand memory locations and usage  : )
* Bazzi wasn't told that as well
<sharms> Or better yet, have the compiler issue a warning and be done with it.
<crimsun> sharms: right, programming paradigms are very important, but at an intro level we're not thinking about architecture.
<sharms> I don't want to know how strcpy works, just that it works as specified in the manpage.
<sharms> the goal, in very large systems, is abstraction
<FunnyLookinHat> bluefoxicy, for example, they taught Java at Purdue University as the first language to use, and it created a lot of bad habits for the first year students  ;)
<bluefoxicy> I asked one of my classmates what would happen if he did that strcpy() command and he said he didn't know, he had this blank look on his face that was a clean indicator of not knowing how the data goes from one place to another.
<sharms> not indepth knowledge of every single function
<Bazzi> bluefoxicy: ideally, the programmer doesn't have to know.
<crimsun> anyhow, sorry for the offtopic springboard :-P
<bluefoxicy> sharms:  not the functions, but basically knowing about memory, stack, and maybe (but not necessarily) registers.  Having some idea what you're doing
<bluefoxicy> hah yeah
<bluefoxicy> we should stop
<Bazzi> bluefoxicy: so you see programming as a low level thing, still?
<sharms> but why should I know about how memory works?  that isn't my job to manage memory.
<sharms> the process should be transparent and abstracted in a well planned system / language
<Bazzi> the problem is, if you teach stack, registers and whatnot too early, they just won't understand what it is
<bluefoxicy> Bazzi:  In C you are mucking with memory directly.  I wouldn't want a mechanic to muck with my car engine directly with the knowledge that "the cam shaft is tied to the pistons.  I'm not sure what it's for, I just know it's inside the engine somewhere, I'll see it when I take it apart"
<LaserJock> I just use Python and be done with it, but then I'm just a chemist
<bluefoxicy> Bazzi:  I put it there, it does what it's supposed to.  It doesn't do what it's supposed to... um.  Looks good to me?
<Bazzi> so my personal opinion is to start with a high level language, teach them algorithms first (without the language getting in their way) and then going back to the roots
<sharms> I see python as getting closer to where programming will be in 10 years, so maybe I am biased
<sharms> but in the same way I wouldn't use vaccume tubes to create a computer, I don't see todays youth needing low-level languages
<Bazzi> on my C introductory course (1 week) we talked about 3 of 5 days just about C oddities
<bluefoxicy> ok we're way offtopic :P
<Bazzi> but it's important ;)
<sharms> I think we passed way offtopic 10 minutes ago hehe
<bluefoxicy> maybe I should ask my college if I can do a study
<Bazzi> I have to hold a week of basic programming training myself, soon, so I need any teaching advise I an get ;)
* sharms notes that as far as he knows nobody here is determining the ciriculumns of young students
<sharms> oh you are?
<bluefoxicy> They'll let me crash course 10-15 students in ASM for sure
<crimsun> sharms: I am.
<sharms> well then I suppose it is very relevant
<Mithrandir> sharms: being able to go down into the stack and disassemble all the way to assembly is certainly useful, but not for a beginner.
<Hobbsee> is it worth going back to sleep?  hmmm....
<ogra> Hobbsee, how early is it for you ?
<slomo> Hobbsee: sleep is worth everything :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: currently 7am, the meeting started at 6
<sharms> Mithrandir: my point was just that in 10 years I can't imagine programmers having to manually go through a stack
<Hobbsee> slomo: hehe. true.
<ogra> well, there is still time for 3h of sleep at least ;)
<ogra> humans should not be up before 10am ... (bakers excluded indeed)
<Mithrandir> sharms: I think you're wrong, but we'll see.
<ogra> *g*
<Bazzi> the programmer has to go through a java-style stacktrace at least
<sharms> it's hard to say with that time line and the rate in which hardware and knowledge grows.  I mean for all we know the linux kernel could be rewritten in pure managed code by then
<Hobbsee> ogra: hehe, tell that to my mother :P
<ogra> well, i wouldnt tell that to *my* mother even :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: heh.  :P
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  how early should furries be up?  :P
<tmccrar1> Is xorg 7.1 in edgy?
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: furries?  furries should never be up
<LaserJock> tmccrar1: packages.ubuntu.com has package info
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  haha.  You saw the desktop background in #-offtopic last night?
<ogra> furries ? my dictionary strikes on that ...
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: no, i was fixing various multimedia apps.
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: and writing a very logn "to do" list, and sorting out getting my car fixed
<tmccrar1> hmm, looks like it doesn't
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  someone drew 3 furries holding hands like the original ubuntu logo from Human Circle :P
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: ahhh...
<bluefoxicy> someone told me ArOS has the coolest logo ever.. i'm inclined to agree.  http://www.aros.org/  Compare w/ Tux, BSDemon
<StevenK> Hah, now that is sexy
<micahcowan> Very nice. Could be considered male-centric tho
<tmccrar1> that is retarded
<bluefoxicy> so could Ubuntu.  All the calendar and human circle logos were what, a guy with TWO girls?
<bluefoxicy> "Listen to you, what are you going to do with two chicks?"  "Dude Church women are like Voltron, the more you hook up the better it gets"
<ogra> not true ... there was only one where the guy was on with both of them ...
<micahcowan> bluefoxicy: what's that from?
<bluefoxicy> I recall at least three, excluding the whole human circle one that was clothed
<ogra> the rest were either the guy or one of the girls
<bluefoxicy> micahcowan:  red vs blue.
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  to be fair though one of those three was just butts.
<micahcowan> Damn. Haven't watched that. Haven't played Halo, either.
<ogra> yep, true
<bluefoxicy> One of them he was eyeing one of the girls up like "Mmmm... gonna take these two home tonight..." ... overly suggestive.  We already covered this in #-offtopic last night, I think those created an unfavorable business image due to the suggestive nature of the images when processed through the human mind
<bluefoxicy> ANYWAY.
<tmccrar1> does anyone know where the git_xorg script is that is mentioned on the freedesktop wiki? it grabs all of Xorg's source
<bluefoxicy> I switched over to here to talk about searching, htf did we get this far offtopic
* Hobbsee rolls her eyes.
<Hobbsee> yes, anyway...
<tmccrar1> they it's "Attached to this page" but I doesn't appear to be there
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> I got my CD package in the mail with nothing in it
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> somebody stole your Ubuntu CDs?
<chillywilly> ShipIt CDs
<chillywilly> says it was "damaged"
<LaserJock> grrr
<chillywilly> fucking sucks
<LaserJock> how long did it take to get them?
<chillywilly> only thing that is in the package is a small flyer to get your copy of the ubuntu guide :(
<chillywilly> long time
<chillywilly> couple months
<chillywilly> IIRC
<LaserJock> I was thinking of ordering some but I'm afraid it'll be edgy by the time I get them
<LaserJock> I've got 1 each of Ubuntu Kubuntu and Edubuntu from Paris
<LaserJock> so I could make quick copies
<chillywilly> I've ordered them for the last couple previous releases
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock, slomo:  "I guessed that - I could provide a patch to Nautilus to make it runtime selectable (with Nautilus depending on both libtracker and libBeagle) but this would not make it into the main nautilus source and so it would have to be maintained externally."
<chillywilly> never had any problems
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu guide?  Is that like Slackware Linux Essentials?  :)
<slomo> bluefoxicy: *shrug* i don't care :) and for the nautilus patch you have to talk to seb128
<LaserJock> me neither, I don't run beagle or tracker and I barely ever use spotlight, locate, or find
<tseng> are we still carrying on about tracker?
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  I'm not sure anyone was interested in the first place, though I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to offer both until both technologies mature.  So far it looks like a nightmare.
<Toadstool> gasp, another unattended ctrl-alt-backspace :p
<Toadstool> g'night everybody, cya tomorrow... er, today for the hug day :p
<Hobbsee> night ToadZzZztool
<LaserJock> cya ToadZzZztool, congrats?
<LaserJock> s/?/!/
<LaserJock> why do I insist on putting ?s at the end of everything
<LaserJock> ?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: becqause it's fun?
<LaserJock> grrrrr
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> I've spent all morning trying to figure out why emacs won't find .el files :/
<LaserJock> only certain ones though
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-19
<imbrandon> grr how can i tell wth is using a mount so i can kill -9 it and umount
<imbrandon> fuser or some such
<StevenK> fuser -m /mnt
<StevenK> If that doesn't work, wield lsof
<imbrandon> losf
<imbrandon> yea fuser -m nothing
<micahcowan> lsof
<micahcowan> = list open files
<imbrandon> thanks
<Fujitsu> Hmm... My apt-watch build failed on the ia64 buildd due to dependencies.
<Fujitsu>   libpanel-applet2-dev: Depends: libpanel-applet2-0 (= 2.14.2-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Fujitsu>                         Depends: libgnomeui-dev (>= 2.10.0-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: try installing those other two packages?
<Fujitsu> I don't have control over any ia64 machines, so no.
* Hobbsee wonders what's up wiht apt-watch anyway.
<Fujitsu> What about it?
<slomo> Fujitsu: should be fixed by a give-back on ia64... afaik all gnome packages should be fine on ia64 now
<Fujitsu> Ah. Thanks... Will it be automatically rebuilt?
<Fujitsu> I haven't had cause to merge packages before 24 hours ago, so I don't know those packages.
<Fujitsu> *those processes
<slomo> not automatically unless it is on dep-wait
<Fujitsu> slomo, how can I force it to?
<slomo> Fujitsu: ask someone from the buildd admins to do it... https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad-buildd-admins
<philipacamaniac> I'm trying to manually build a binary debian package (no source). The program (ghamachi) installs and works great, except that I can't get a menu item added for the life of me. In the debian chroot, I've added a ./usr/share/applications/ghamachi.desktop and a ./usr/share/menu/ghamachi, but it doesn't show up in the menu.
<crimsun> what do you mean in the debian chroot?
<philipacamaniac> er, umm... you know, you're making a binary package, and you put everything in {packagename-packageversion} folder
<philipacamaniac> I'm not familiar with terminology, but that's where I build my package from
<crimsun> chroot has special significance, which is why I was confused
<philipacamaniac> sorry, my mistake... should I clarify more?
<crimsun> are the desktop and menu files in debian/  in the extracted source package?
<philipacamaniac> ah - see that's the problem. this particular app has no source, so I'm trying to manually build a binary package. I know that's a no-no, but I want to do it anyway.
<philipacamaniac> so there is no extracted source package
<crimsun> ok. Are you rerolling the deb with the desktop and menu files in place, then?
<crimsun> And I presume the desktop file is actually valid?
<crimsun> (use desktop-file-validate from the 'desktop-file-utils' package)
<Toadstool> grah... it's 2am and I can't sleep...
<crimsun> quick, merges
<Toadstool> :)
<crimsun> ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* zul cracks the whip
* Toadstool runs away
<Hobbsee> zul: thought that was my job :P
<zul> thats for kubuntu isnt it?
<Hobbsee> zul: could be for any of them
<zul> fine then..*put*
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> zul: go ahead and be the whip cracker today :P
* Hobbsee is busy uploading
<zul> meh...i think ill crack the whip on myself :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a reason that we can't use pre-built binaries in creating packages?
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: yes. It has to build from source to be in universe.
<micahcowan> What about bootstrapped packages, like gcc? gcc is obviously core, but other things, such as FreeBASIC...
<crimsun> admins by-hand.
<micahcowan> I'm not grokking that sentence.
<crimsun> If something needs to be bootstrapped, the admins by-hand it (do it manually).
<micahcowan> So, the source package is created as normal, and the creation of the binaries is handled manually?
<crimsun> installation
<crimsun> for instance, gcl
<crimsun> need a newer gcl, so it's built as normal and installed in the chroot by the admins
<micahcowan> But isn't gcl written in C?
<crimsun> if something requires a newer gcl
<crimsun> it's the same process for anything that needs a manual bootstrap
<segfault> did the upload process change?
<micahcowan> But for something like FreeBASIC, where it's written in... itself... it can't be built at all without FreeBASIC in the first place.
<segfault> i've sent a package using dput, but it didn't show up in revu
<crimsun> micahcowan: just like gcc can't be compiled without itself
<crimsun> micahcowan: so you use an existing version, which can be built from source, which is hand-installed by an admin
<Hobbsee> segfault: are you in the group listed in the last link of the /topic?
<crimsun> micahcowan: gcc follows a slightly different path, but the idea is that the admin is trusted enough to deal with the binaries
<segfault> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> segfault: ?
<micahcowan> crimsun: I think I'm understanding now... so the admins install the precompiled binaries in the places where they would be expected to be if they'd actually been installed from a package, and then build the packages as normal?
<segfault> hobbsee: yes
<segfault> oops
<segfault> sorry
<crimsun> micahcowan: yep
<micahcowan> crimsun, gotcha: thanks a bunch.
<crimsun> np
<Hobbsee> crimsun: how does one write a hooks script for pbuilder?
<Fujitsu> crimsun (or another MOTU), I've got two new merges on http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/merges
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> heh
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: with your favourite text editor? :)
* Toadstool hides
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: yeah, but what sort of thing is it?  like, bash scripting or something?
<Toadstool> mine are bash scripts
<crimsun> sh or perl for starters
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: ie, i want it to sudo pbuilder login, cp from the resulting dir to wherever it's now building, dpkg -i *.deb, and apt-get -f install.
<crimsun> otherwise you need to set up the env yourself
* Hobbsee writes nothing in perl.
<crimsun> documented in pbuilder(8) ;-)
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: what scripts are you using?
<Hobbsee> er, hooks?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, i'm reading it now
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: a script launching lintian -i on the .changes files if the build is successful and a login script if the build fails
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: nice!  so you never test if it's installable?
<Toadstool> yes, of course but i don't do that with pbuilder hooks for the moment
<Hobbsee> ah, you could test if it was installable or not by sudo pbuilder exectute, i suspect
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: ah okay.  may i have your other spiffy script?
<Toadstool> yep, of course
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: to hobbsee@kubuntu.org ?
<Toadstool> ok
* Hawkwind Spams Hobbsee's email
* Hawkwind Hides, quickly
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i already get spammed - gmail filters most of it.
<segfault> no clue about revu?
<Hobbsee> segfault: only that your key isnt synced with the keyring yet
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: mail sent
<crimsun> segfault: the keyrings are still synced by hand
<segfault> humm
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: cool :)
<segfault> and how do i sync it?
<crimsun> segfault: it'll be a little bit before an admin proccesses it.
<segfault> ah, thanks.
<crimsun> processes.
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: got it, thanks
<Toadstool> np
* Hobbsee looks at how to modify it.
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: maybe i'm an idiot today, but what about all the other stuff in .pbuilderrc?
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: always executed
* Hobbsee doesnt undersatnd
<Toadstool> well, I don't understand what you don't understand :)
<ajmitch> afternoon
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<crimsun> 'lo
<ajmitch> crimsun: need me to resync the revu keyring?
<Toadstool> heya ajmitch
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: i've already got http://rafb.net/paste/results/VJjsRg10.html in pbuilderrc (well, it's more complicated, because there are two, and in a complex location)
<Hobbsee> oh hmm...i know...
<crimsun> ajmitch: for segfault, I believe
<ajmitch> right, it's syncing now
<crimsun> segfault: ^^
<ajmitch> segfault: what was the package uploaded?
<Toadstool> Hobbsee: you don't really need what's in my pbuilderrc, it's just random pieces of shell script to have cleaner results imho
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: ah okay...so it can be safely ignored?
<Toadstool> yep
<ajmitch> segfault: never mind, I found it, it'll hopefully be on REVU in a couple of minutes
<segfault> ajmitch: thanks
<ajmitch> segfault: what's the purpose of this update? the only change I see is changing the standards version?
<segfault> ajmitch: updating to edgy too, and its 0.1b and dappers version is older
* ajmitch is comparing it to the version previously on REVU
<LaserJock> ack, is there a way to wget all the files in a directory via http?
<ajmitch> so the one on REVU didn't make it into dapper?
<Lathiat> --mirror --no-parent
<segfault> ajmitch: it did, but i uploaded a new version
<ajmitch> ok
<segfault> can anyone review it?
<segfault> i have a package which upstream just opened its svn, what do i need to change in my package?
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't see the purpose of using a pbuilder...   if I am creating a package with debhelper how do I invoke using pbuilder (and for what reason)?
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: I make a source package (dpkg-buildpackage -S -us -uc -rfakeroot) then do a sudo pbuilder build package.dsc
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: it allows me to keep my system clean from packages I don't need, and contain the build process in a seperate, and clean environment
<LaserJock> it lets you know if your deps are right too becuse it is basically the same set of packages that the build machines have
<LaserJock> so if it builds in a pbuilder it *should* build on the Ubuntu machines
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahhh ok.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: should.
<Hobbsee> heh
<FunnyLookinHat> Why (in this tutorial) is it having me grab the source for hello-debhelper...  that makes no sense because why would I get the source from a repo if it isn't there yet.
<LaserJock> well, it depends on if you pbuiler is updated, etc.
<LaserJock> FunnyLookinHat: because I thought it would be nice to have a real life example
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it's great, having a real life example
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: I made my build system upgrade to edgy
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: the updating a package stuff is confusing.
<LaserJock> yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm...  so I am going to just be comparing it to what I create....
<FunnyLookinHat> Got it.  i think.   ; )
<LaserJock> sort of, I could have done it a bit better I think, but it was my first try ;-)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I'll be digging around for contributions soon ;-)
<FunnyLookinHat> LaserJock, you did fine, i'm just way too tired to be trying this but it's the first free time I've found  : )
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: did you check out the mentors program?
<sharms> Having a mentor is helping me tremendously
<sharms> not in spelling, but packaging
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, I saw a post about it...   I should probably look into it, shouldn't I?
<FunnyLookinHat> haha
<LaserJock> well, I'm hoping we will have a MOTU School session soon for you guys
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: heh.  thought you might be.  i do actually have an old log that's pretty helpful with that
<FunnyLookinHat> What is the purpose of the .ex files (since they appear to only be used in complicated package builds)
<LaserJock> they are example files (hence .ex)
<LaserJock> you remove the .ex if you are actually going to use them
<FunnyLookinHat> Ooh i see.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: the new and improved outline is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide
<LaserJock> ack, I seemed to have lost Kubuntu! :(
* LaserJock hangs his head in shame
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<LaserJock> actually, I think my plan was to drop it as a section
<LaserJock> but to integrate it throughout, where appropriate
<LaserJock> because I didn't have a lot of material and it seem kinda out of place
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: if you can come up with some Kubuntu specific packaging tips/things people need to know, that's be appreciated
<LaserJock> although I don't have anything Gnome specific so ...
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: okay.  a lot of us are getting bitten by the autoconf bug.
<sharms> what is the autoconf bug
<FunnyLookinHat> How exactly do I use gnupg to setup my key (never set one up before... oh dear)
<Hobbsee> !gpg > FunnyLookinHat
<Hobbsee> sharms: kde whinges about autoconf being too new
<FunnyLookinHat> ty!
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: I recommend using seahorse
<FunnyLookinHat> !seahorse
<ubotu> I know nothing about seahorse - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> seahorse?
<sharms> if I want to make a package for ogre, and debian only has an old version, can I just package the new one for ubuntu or do I need to request them to upgrade it?
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: GUI key manager, apt-get install seahorse
<FunnyLookinHat> sharms, ahh ok
* jsgotangco showers confetti to LaserJock
* LaserJock takes a bow
<LaserJock> "First of all I'd like to thank..."
* Hobbsee mutes LaserJock.
<LaserJock> everybody!
* sharms cheers
<Hobbsee> sharms: you can use the old debian, and upgrade it yourself
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: :_
<Hobbsee> :)
<sharms> Hobbsee: Yeah I just didnt know if it was faux pa to jump ahead of debian
<LaserJock> sharms: I'd ask debian if they plan to update soon
<Hobbsee> sharms: nah, it's not a problem. of course, fi you get the version into debian as well,that's even better :P
<LaserJock> could be they are about ready too or have a good reason not to
<FunnyLookinHat> May I paste 4 lines of output?  GPG related error with debuild -S
<FunnyLookinHat> or should I pastbin them
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, it's quiet enough
* Hobbsee ducks
<FunnyLookinHat> gpg: skipped "David Overcash <funnylookinhat@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<FunnyLookinHat> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<FunnyLookinHat> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<FunnyLookinHat> debuild: fatal error at line 791:
<FunnyLookinHat> running debsign failed
<FunnyLookinHat> That's the error I am getting  : (
<sharms> did you create a key with a pass phrase etc?
<FunnyLookinHat> yea, but my key had a comment (which this does not), is that the difference?
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: why are you signing with debuild at all?  odd.  use -kyourkeyidhere to get rid of that message
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm just following LaserJock's tutorial!
<LaserJock> debuild -S -k<keyid>
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: ah right, i thought they were using dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -kyourkeyidhere
<jsgotangco> ask the master of packaging monsieur LaserJock
<LaserJock> ugggg
<LaserJock> I'm going to have to really learn how to package if this continues ;-)
<sharms> hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> ahh got it
<FunnyLookinHat> w00t
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hah.  surely you can package already
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: the reason I didn't use -k was because I've never had a problem
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: ahh...you specified your keyid in ~/.bashrc or something?
<LaserJock> nope
<FunnyLookinHat> What LaserJock means to say is that he is not uber-noober like me.
<Hobbsee> how weird
<LaserJock> I have DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL set in .bashrc
<LaserJock> that's it
<Hobbsee> odd.
* Hobbsee is off for a while.
<LaserJock> I only use -k when I need to sponsor an upload
<Hobbsee> be back tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm ok, I'm not following this CDBS page very much...   do i have to do anything with it or can I be done at sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: you likely dont.  you're creating the package from scrathc?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hobbsee, yea...    but I just ran that command and I don't see any .deb files  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> !!!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> lol ubotu you rox0r
<FunnyLookinHat> : P
<LaserJock> FunnyLookinHat: you ran pbuilder?
<FunnyLookinHat> Yup.
<FunnyLookinHat> sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc
<LaserJock> then it should be in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<FunnyLookinHat> oh looky there!
<FunnyLookinHat> I made a debian package!!
<FunnyLookinHat> flippin hello world rox0rs my world.
<FunnyLookinHat> And so if I were to submit this to REVU i would upload  the .dsc .changes .deb and .tar.gz right?
<sharms> hehe I didn't change my DEBFULLNAME or DEBEMAIL, and my system user name was "tv's patrick duffy"
<LaserJock> FunnyLookinHat: no
<LaserJock> FunnyLookinHat: we only want the source package
<LaserJock> so you would dput revu *_source.changes
<LaserJock> note the "source" part
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't upload the package itself?
<LaserJock> the .deb? no
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: I believe they have scripts that build them
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh ok.
<LaserJock> we have pbuilder :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> ok... so i guess I should try to build this mythtv thing now that I have the basics down, heh
<sharms> when I pbuild I keep getting: dpkg-parsechangelog: warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (1234)
<sharms> should I worry about that?
<LaserJock> nope
<FunnyLookinHat> So, I have checked out all this sourcecode via svn...
<FunnyLookinHat> should my dh_make line still be "dh_make -e funnylookinhat@gmail.com -f ../mythtv-0.19.tar.gz" even though no .tar.gz exists?
<bluefoxicy> looks like lwn won't be running my article this week... Forrest hasn't gotten back to me yet, and I know it needs massive editing.  I was hoping he'd give me a list of issues and I could just grind a fresh one out in an hour
<bluefoxicy> (I'm very good at post-editing my own articles)
<LaserJock> FunnyLookinHat: well, it's not going to work very well if you give it a non-existent file :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> LaserJock, Right... but should I just remove the whole -f .tar.gz part of the line then?
<LaserJock> why don't you have a .tar.gz?
<FunnyLookinHat> because I got the source from svn
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<FunnyLookinHat> and even tho I am running from the directory with the source it's telling me that I should go to the directory with the source
<LaserJock> you should make a .orig.tar.gz anyway
<LaserJock> even if it's from svn
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm...
* FunnyLookinHat googles for creating tarballs
* FunnyLookinHat starts to look up MOTU mentors as well.
<LaserJock> it's called tar, dude ;-)
<FunnyLookinHat> right, but I forgot the parameters
<FunnyLookinHat> -pczf  : )
<LaserJock> -czf probably
<FunnyLookinHat> ooh this was a bad idea for a first package, hahaha
<LaserJock> !gpg > quidam-
<FunnyLookinHat> running sudo pbuilder build ......    crossing fingers....
<FunnyLookinHat> dangit
<FunnyLookinHat> FTBFS
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> the plight of a packager
<FunnyLookinHat> what the crap kind of error is this: "Unknown option "--host=i486-linux-gnu"."
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> I bet if I just removed that from the line it would work, lol
<FunnyLookinHat> WOW, you know I should give up when "grep -R host=i486-linux-gnu *" returns nothing, LOL
<LaserJock> it's probably being substituted
<FunnyLookinHat> right, this line
<FunnyLookinHat> grep -R i486 * configure:x86_cpus="i386,i486,i586,i686,pentium,pentiumpro,${x86_mmx_cpus}"
<FunnyLookinHat> configure:   elif test x"$cpu_raw" = x"i486"; then
<FunnyLookinHat> configure:       ARCHFLAGS="-march=i486"
<FunnyLookinHat> so....  the plan would be to.....   just set it to i386 on my lonesome
<LaserJock> did anybody have to do something to get their gpg key to work?
<LaserJock> like for --clearsign and --decrypt?
<Fujitsu> Always worked fine for me... Did you import it?
<LaserJock> import your own key?
<Fujitsu> Well, get the key to work in what?
<LaserJock> command line
<LaserJock> just to sign things
<LaserJock> etc/
<LaserJock> etc.
<FunnyLookinHat> I just have to add -k<key> to my lines
<Fujitsu> I don't have to do anything special.
<FunnyLookinHat> LaserJock, I just tried setting up a dev environment on my main desktop box and I didn't need the -k<key> option....  go figure
<LaserJock> weird
<FunnyLookinHat> and I'm getting that same FTBFS error on this different box...  which sucks   : )
<LaserJock> ok, time for me to go away
<LaserJock> 12 straight hrs today :/
<LaserJock> I need to do some real work one of these days
<Toadstool> 'morning
<zakame> hi all
<Toadstool> hey zakame
<zakame> heya Toadstool
<Fujitsu> How odd.
<Fujitsu> gnome-sudoku's versioning is stuffed.
<Fujitsu> 0.4.0-2ubuntu3 is in fact based on 0.4.0-1
<Toadstool> hmm... indeed :)
<Fujitsu> Where can I obtain 0.4.0-1? None of the Debian archives seem to have it?
<crimsun> snapshot.debian.net/gnome-sudoku
<Fujitsu> AH.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Fujitsu> :O
<Fujitsu> dholbach did it...
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> That looks like a better diff now. No lowering of compat versions...
<dholbach> good morning - HAPPY HUGDAY to everybody!
<Fujitsu> Hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Fujitsu
* Fujitsu pokes dholbach with a very pointy stick.
* dholbach throws something heavy
<Fujitsu> You made a mistake in gnome-sudoku when you made 0.4.0-2ubuntu1.
<dholbach> yeah?
<Fujitsu> It should have been 0.4.0-1ubuntu1 :P
<dholbach> oh yeah
<dholbach> 10 people told me already
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<dholbach> :-)
<Toadstool> :)
<Fujitsu> Well, 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 is almost done...
* Yagisan waves to ajmitch and StevenK
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: ubuntu1? I requested a sync... the only thing that may be merged is the .desktop stuff but when I read seb128's mail on -devel about that kind of merges, I decided to send a patch upstream (which is now included in their svn by the way)
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> OK. When did you request the sync?
<Toadstool> yesterday :)
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> I checked this morning and there were no bugs on it.
<Fujitsu> How many hours ago is your yesterday?
<Toadstool> bug 53361
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53361 in gnome-sudoku "Please sync gnome-sudoku (universe) from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53361
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> 12 hours ago.
<Toadstool> yep
<Fujitsu> Wouldn't it be nice if MoM were integrated with Launchpad, thus eliminating this sort of stuff?
<Fujitsu> It doesn't update very often...
<Fujitsu> And until they're actually synced it's a little misleading >_<
<Toadstool> :)
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please deal with two merges and a sync I've got?
<Toadstool> I can take a look at the merges
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/merges/
<Fujitsu> Just the two `Outstanding' ones, obviously.
<siretart> uuh, I hope FunnyLookinHat won't be scared if he checks his inbox and finds a lot of homework :)
* siretart waves to FunnyLookinHat 
<siretart> hey lucas. I see you passed FD as well (some time ago)? congrats!
<lucas> :-)
<lucas> thank you
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: pdebuilding drivel
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Toadstool.
<Fujitsu> FD?
<Toadstool> Front Desk?
<lucas> yes
<Fujitsu> What do you mean?
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: Debian Front Desk, lucas is about to become a Debian Dev ;)
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<lucas> Fujitsu: that's a step of the debian new maintainer process
<Fujitsu> Nice!
<Fujitsu> Congratulations, lucas!
<lucas> :)
<lucas> well, "about" might not be true
<lucas> I still have to wait for DAM approval
<Toadstool> :)
* Fujitsu pokes his finger, and wonders when it's going to turn on again...
<Fujitsu> It's sort of... gone white and numb.
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: ok, drivel uploaded
<Fujitsu> Thanks,
<Fujitsu> Evening, Gloubiboulga.
<Gloubiboulga> morning Fujitsu ;)
<Fujitsu> Aha. That's better.
<Fujitsu> Finally, a use for an infinite while-loop. Generating heat from the laptop to warm up fingers :P
<Toadstool> heh
<Gloubiboulga> you can also use gentoo ;)
<Fujitsu> I was going to compile a kernel or something, but they're large, and my download limit is small.
<crimsun> using pbuilder unceasingly works, too.
<crimsun> incessantly if you prefer.
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: pdebuilding/testing exim
<Fujitsu> Good, good.
<Fujitsu> I tested it, but best to be safe :)
<Toadstool> yep :)
<Gloubiboulga> Toadstool, already working, that's great :)
<Toadstool> heh :)
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: exim uploaded
<Toadstool> thanks for the merges :)
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Toadstool> ok, back to bugs :)
<Fujitsu> Could somebody also approve a sync request?
<Toadstool> you already filed the sync request?
<Fujitsu> Toadstool, yep.
<Toadstool> which bug, then? :)
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/syncs/
<Fujitsu> Ah..
<Fujitsu> 53406.
<Toadstool> let me see
<Fujitsu> Had a look yet?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> I see.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<Toadstool> oops, yeah, i confirmed the sync :)
<Fujitsu> One thing that's been annoying me for ages... Why does pbuilder take sooooo long to consider build-deps?
<dholbach> Fujitsu: it can't be ages
<dholbach> Fujitsu: it started happening with mvo's last apt upload, which is barely 2 weeks ago
<Fujitsu> > 1 minute for libvte-dev, I think.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> As in ages...
<Fujitsu> Well, I only really started using pbuilders regularly 48 hours ago.
<Fujitsu> Seems like ages, though.
<dholbach> pffft :)
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
* Fujitsu wonders what gphpedit's changelog is doing with the first Ubuntu release saying `resynchronising from Debian'.
* Fujitsu swears.
<Fujitsu> A bug was just filed on my vpnc build... It's apparently broken :(
* Fujitsu looks.
<bjp> I've uploaded a flamerobin ubuntu package last week to be reviewed. What time does it aproximatically take for a package to be reviewed? The package is available at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2688
<sladen> bjp: lots of nagging!
<sladen> bjp: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/flamerobin-0607120655/linda
<Fujitsu> Does anybody here use vpnc, by any chance?
<sladen> bjp: also, http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/flamerobin-0607120655/lintian
<sladen> bjp: those points need looking at and fixing
<Arbiter> hi all
<bjp> sladen: thanks. It probably is because I've created a binary package first, and then build the source package for revu.
<bjp> I'll try building the revu package from start and upload that one
<sladen> bjp: if you use   debuild -S
<sladen> bjp: then that will clean the package first.
<sladen> bjp: that accounts for one of the warnings (autoconf files)
<sladen> bjp: there are a few others;  the Standards-Version mentioned in debian/control
<bjp> well IIRC I did use that, but I'll look into it
<sladen> bjp: have .svn directories
<bjp> can I review the error files you've pointed out before I've actually uploaded the package?
<sladen> bjp: there appears to already be a  flamerobin-0.7.2  in revu, is that yours?
<bjp> sladen: depends on it, where did you found it?
<bjp> sladen: I just see one flamerobin package on the main revu page
<bjp> sladen: where did you find the .svn directories, as I've used the official source package which doesn't contain .svn folders. The only thing is that revision.svn is included
<cbx33> bjp: have you used 3.7.2 for the standard?
<sladen> bjp: does 'ls -a' show you them?
<bjp> cbx33: I'm sorry I don't get it exactly.. what do you mean?
<sladen> bjp: in debian/control  as said above
<bjp> sladen: I did that, of course :), but is doesn't show them in my source folder
* Arbiter fixes colorscheme
<bjp> sladen: ah I see them and will fix it. Thanks :)
<sladen> bjp: okay, it's probably looking with   find -name \*.svn   see what it does and that might match that file you found
<bjp> sladen: I think the revision.svn file is allowed, isn't it?
<cbx33> bjp: the compat file should now be 5 not 4 shouldn't it sladen ?
<sladen> bjp: if this is an upstream tarball, then you shouldn't be using a native package
<sladen> bjp: native means that it was written specifically for Debian, and that's very rare
<sladen> bjp: ah there any other files that it matches?
<bjp> sladen: yeah I've found the .svn dir in debian and removed it. In the next package it will be gone, thanks :)
<sladen> bjp: how did it get there, presumably you created the contents of debian/
<bjp> sladen: well the package is used for a debian package and I've derived it to build an Ubuntu package for linking some other dependencies than the Debian has (other library versions)
<Enverex> The guide for making with debhelper and uploading doesn't work btw, there are steps missing that mean it doesn't work unless you do them
<sladen> bjp: in that case, if it's already in Debian, just request a sync for it
<cbx33> Enverex: which guide?
<Enverex> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ubuntu-upload.html
<bjp> sladen: well that's the problem. It takes a very long time for a package to be included in Debian and we're still wondering whether it is every going to be included
<Enverex> Not to mention dbuild doesn't work properly either, it always craps out with an error on trying to sign the files
<cbx33> Enverex: ever seen https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<bjp> sladen: that's why I've made the Ubuntu package; to offer more convenience to the Ubuntu users of Flamerobin
<cbx33> oh sorry
<cbx33> those are chapters in it yes?
<cbx33> brb
<Enverex> cbx33, Erm, the pages I just showed you ARE pages of that
<Enverex> yeah, heh
<sladen> bjp: right, so where did you find this Debian package, if not in Debian?
<Enverex> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.... debuild: fatal error at line 791: running debsign failed
<sladen> bjp: (the package that you started with and which are modifying
<cbx33> Enverex: have you got your gpg key setup?
<cbx33> do you have gpg installed?
<Enverex> Yup
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> when you modifed the changelog did you use the right email address?
<bjp> somebody else on the community of Flamerobin has made this package for Debian already and I assumed it was fine. Probably it isn't so I'll create my very own Ubuntu one. I think you're suggesting to do it first of all right? :)
<Enverex> Yes, I can sign things with debsign <file> but not by running debuild
<cbx33> hmmm
<Enverex> Also, the E-UAE thing I uploaded the other day still hasn't shown in REVU, any ideas why?
<cbx33> key not synced?
<Arbiter> w00t, there are a lot of old packages ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming/ that were not updated into REVU
<cbx33> did you join the revu group?
<Enverex> cbx33, Yes and Yes
<cbx33> hey Arbiter hows the pacakge?
<bjp> sladen: btw, isn't there any possibility to share the debian/ folder between Debian and Ubuntu packages?
<Enverex> Arbiter, : Ha, there it id
<cbx33> Enverex: have you ever uploaded to revu before?
<Enverex> *is
<Arbiter> cbx33, i've fixed two more issues
<cbx33> nice
<Enverex> cbx33, It's on that site Arbiter just daid
<phanatic> hello motu world
<Arbiter> cbx33, * orig-tarball changed. Please use exactly what you downloaded as .orig.tar.gz. (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball)
<Arbiter> * debian/copyright: you miss the license in src/core/compat-round.{cc,h}
<Arbiter> :D
<Arbiter> fixed & fixed
<sladen> bjp: yes, but we do it with a diff!
<cbx33> s it in rejected?
<cbx33> Enverex: ?
<phanatic> any MOTUs around here?
<Enverex> Erm, two of the files are in that folder, one is in rejected
<sladen> bjp: that original package isn't going into Debian, until all the warning are sorted out with it anyway
<cbx33> phanatic: what;'s up
<cbx33> I'm not a MOTU
<cbx33> but just ask your question :p
<cbx33> then you need to find out why it was rejected
<Arbiter> owww
<phanatic> cbx33: sorry, i need a MOTU :) it's about uploading stuff...
<sladen> bjp: personally, I suggest being a new, non-native package (as normally done) and doing a proper packaging job from scratch
<cbx33> phanatic: you need stuff uploaded?
<Arbiter> after the upload advocates are reset
<Arbiter> pffff....
<Enverex> cbx33, Oh, so does that mean those other two files are fine but there's something wrong with just that file?
<cbx33> Enverex: what is the package name?
<cbx33> I would think so?
<phanatic> cbx33: in fact a quick review and an upload :)
<bjp> sladen: he didn't tell me that the debian package contained errors (warnings) as well. I'll start from scratch and come up with a proper ubuntu package then
<cbx33> phanatic: I can do a quick review
<phanatic> cbx33: thanks, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2585
<sladen> bjp: so, grab the upstream tarball.   un tar it, mkdir -p debian and make control/changelog (you can look at the other package for ideas, but don't copy the bugs :)
<Enverex> cbx33, e-uae
<phanatic> raphink: ping
<raphink> pong
<Enverex> cbx33, The changelog, is that a changelog for the program or for the debian package?
<cbx33> phanatic: looks like it's already been approved and uploaded
<sladen> bjp: rocking!  if the upstream is 0.7.2, then we'll assume the Debian version is going to be 0, so you'll have a version of   0.7.2-0ubuntu1
<cbx33> of have you just updated it?
<phanatic> cbx33: not the latest version
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> lemme see
<phanatic> cbx33: it's for edgy containing some bugfixes
<Enverex> Can anyone answer that question?
<Arbiter> oook, advocates: fixed package wants you ;) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2742
<bjp> sladen: shouldn't I use the build tools to create the debian directory?
<raphink> phanatic: what's up?
<cbx33> phanatic: looks good to me
<phanatic> raphink: do you have time for a quick review + upload?
<sladen> bjp: no.  make your changes;  and at the end,   debuild -S  will produce a  .diff  (we have a .dsc, the orig.tar.gz and the .diff and changes)
<raphink> no I don't have time to review
<phanatic> raphink: actually it was reviewed a several times, just need an upload
<Enverex> The changelog file in debian/, is that a changelog for the program or for the debian package?
<phanatic> raphink: sysinfo package with bugfixes
<raphink> phanatic: I'd have to review it myself though
<raphink> I'd like to I mean
<raphink> so I'll do it later on
<phanatic> raphink: okay, thanks
<bjp> sladen: okay. What standards version should I use than? And can I change the compat file to 5?
<raphink> is there no other MOTU around who could review it?
<sladen> siretart: can you put a newer version of linda/lintian on revu
<phanatic> raphink: nobody put his/her hands up :)
<sladen> bjp: you might actually be correct, leave it at that for the moment
<raphink> sladen: we have to plan an upgrade of tiber
<cbx33> raphink: nice
<raphink> to dapper
<Enverex> Anyone?
<cbx33> get rid of all those standards errors :p
<raphink> it's not planned yet
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> for the least we already have an edgy pbuilder :)
<Arbiter> :D
<bjp> sladen: alright. I'll change the version of the package to 0.7.2-0ubuntu1
<bjp> sladen: and remove the .svn folder
<cbx33> Enverex: that's for your package of it
<cbx33> I believe
<Enverex> Ah, that's why it's rejected then
<Enverex> I'll go fix
<cbx33> y?
<bjp> sladen: and the autobuild stuff, etc. Hopefully I get to upload a new version in the afternoon. Can I contact you again when I've uploaded the newer one? :)
<Arbiter> o.O my karma on launchpad bumped from 449 to 1116
<azeem> instant karma gonna get you
<cbx33> heheh karma is such a funny thing
<cbx33> it means practically nothing :p
<Arbiter> hee hee hee
<cbx33> mine is 41076
<Arbiter> i see
<cbx33> but it's cos I wrote some specs
<Enverex> cbx33, I thought it was a changelog for the program
<Arbiter> O.O
<cbx33> Enverex: I'm not 100% sure
<cbx33> to be perfectly honest
<Enverex> Do you need to run pbuilder for it to make the files which you upload or are those made by debuild?
<cbx33> Enverex: you should run debuils -S
<cbx33> to build the source pacakge
<cbx33> that's what goes up to REVU
<cbx33> but you should run pbuilder to make sure it builds ok
<cbx33> before you upload
<Enverex> yeah, I know, it's just why does dbuilder always crap out and if I  run debsign it says debsign: Can't find or can't read changes file ../ccd2iso_0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.changes!2 which is only built when you pbuilder it
<Enverex> Also, it wont let me reupload (even with -f)
<Enverex> Package includes an .orig.tar.gz file although the debian revision suggests
<Enverex> that it might not be required. Multiple uploads of the .orig.tar.gz may be
<Enverex> rejected by the upload queue management software.
<Enverex> Stupid network
<Enverex> Did anyone get anything I said
* Enverex shakes the channel
<Enverex> Come on guys, I'm not spending 10 hours on a package again
<azeem> please be patient
<azeem> we're all volunteers
<azeem> maybe you should rephrase your question
<Enverex> Uploading via ftp e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-0ubuntu1.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of e-uae_0.8.29-WIP2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Enverex> How do I get it to overwrite the old one?
<azeem> you're uploading to REVU?
<Enverex> Yeah
<azeem> ok, sorry, I never did that
<azeem> maybe those files get cleaned up by a cronjob every once in a while
<azeem> so maybe try again in a couple of hours
<azeem> otherwise, contact the REVU admins, I'd say
<azeem> but this is just my uneducated gues
<azeem> s/gues/guess/
<Enverex> They've been there for a while
<Enverex> Surely there is some way to overwrite them...
<azeem> do they belong to a proper prior upload?  Or a halfway-through upload?
<Enverex> Part of the prior upload has been rejected so I'm trying to upload the new version
<Enverex> Does anyone know how I remove files from REVU>
<Enverex> *?
<phanatic> Enverex: upload with dput -f
<phanatic> that'll overwrite the old ones...
<Enverex> But it doesn't
<Enverex> It still says the site rejected it
<phanatic> is your key correct and accepted by revu?
<Enverex> Yes. It worked the first time to upload both programs but it wont let me overwrite
<phanatic> :/
<phanatic> ask a revu admin maybe
<derjohn> i have via vt8251-based mobo. that chipset is supported since 2.6.17 only. is there a ubuntu-server install cd out (nightly or such) that is 2.6.17 based?
<jdmpike> hey guys, how hard would it be to create a package called network-manager-xfce4?
<Enverex> It'll take you days, and you'll go insane in the process
<jdmpike> probably
<jdmpike> network-manager-gtk might be more appropriate
<jdmpike> what that a massive undertaking?
<jdmpike> creating the kde/gnome versions of the frontends?
<Enverex> phanatic, PMed you the whole output to see if it makes more sense
<phanatic> Enverex: looks like a revu problem. ping one of the revu admins, they can help...
<Enverex> ... which are they? heh
<phanatic> Enverex: https://launchpad.net/people/revu-hackers
<Enverex> ping ajmitch siretart raphink
<siretart> Enverex: yes?
<Enverex> siretart, I seem to be unable to upload a new version of something to REVU, it let me upload the initial one but I had to change something and it wont let me overwrite the old one
<siretart> Enverex: which package?
<derjohn> self-answer (for the logs, if any): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Enverex> siretart, e-uae and ccd
<Enverex> erm, ccd2iso
<siretart> Enverex: the later one was uploaded as binary, which is being ignored by the upload processor and blocks further uploads
<siretart> just cleaned the queue, you may reupload now
<Enverex> Thanks, I didn't even mean to upload that in the first place, heh
<siretart> but be sure that you only upload *_source.changes, and no *_i386.changes files
<Enverex> Yeah, the guides were confusing and that was my first upload
<Enverex> debuilder doesn't work properly and dies when trying to sign
<Enverex> lol, Ubuntu live support rejected
<Enverex> Oh the irony
<mpathy> Hi there.. What do you think about my feature request here? https://launchpad.net/bounties/compilation-options-checker
<Enverex> That's odd, my uploads haven't appeared in that upload folder yet
<Enverex> Oh, it's on the REAL page now, heh
<Enverex> Just hope they aren't too borked and get rejected, heh. They both build and install fine through the .deb file as I'm using them now, yay. Heh.
<Arbiter> mpathy, i think that your feature request fits better under specs, unless you want to pay someone for implementing the feature
<FunnyLookinHat> siretart, : )   I just woke up and saw your email.  Unfortunately I have to go to work right now but I'll probably start to read it at work  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks for helping me   : )
<siretart> FunnyLookinHat: I'm currently at work as well
<siretart> FunnyLookinHat: I'm happy that I can help you :)
<FunnyLookinHat> siretart, See you later!
<mpathy> Arbiter: Can I "move" it?
<Arbiter> mpathy, don't know
<Arbiter> i never wrote spec or bounties
<Javier> f
<tseng> < stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for some brief unscheduled  maintenance. Downtime will be approx five minutes.
<Enverex> omg borked
<Arbiter> slomo, ping
<Viper550> Hello
<Arbiter> slomo, libgimp-cil builds correctly also in pbuilder :)
<Arbiter> slomo, i've uploaded an updated version... you can review it if you want :D
<Enverex> I'm amazed no-one complained about e-uae not being in Ubuntu, people are likely going to jump all over it when it comes out :P
<Arbiter> Enverex, :D
<Enverex> I've installed both of my packages locally and they seem fine, so any rejections are going to be something astetic or silly
<Arbiter> Enverex, tried to build the package in pbuilder?
<Enverex> Yeah, that's how I got the .deb file to install
<Arbiter> good
<Enverex> ( I mean I installed via the deb file, not just a manual compilation else that wouldn't prove it worked, heh)
<Arbiter> sure
* Arbiter loves pbuilder
<Enverex> Making packages for ./configure && make && make install programs seems really easy now, heh, but there are programs like oolite that are a bit more complicated
<Arbiter> hehehe
<Arbiter> making an ebuild for gentoo is often more complex :P
<Arbiter> and there's no pbuilder... :PPP
<Enverex> True but you just "emerge blah"
<Enverex> As you don't need to make packages
<Enverex> It's more complicated to make but easier to see if it worked properly
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> Enverex, i've used gentoo for about a year
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> then i got bored of compiling everytime
<Arbiter> so i moved to debian firstly, then ubuntu :D
<Enverex> Yeah, heh. It's nice. Pick some programs, install. 20 seconds later (including download time) it's all usable. Rather than 3 hours.
<Enverex> It's also nice to be able to browse through the programs with icons and such too.
<Arbiter> Enverex, it's better to let the ubuntu's build servers compile the programs for us :D
<NthDegree> lol
<Enverex> but but but.. my -funroll-loops -crazyloops -omgwtf-loops -march=uberpc flags!!
<NthDegree> until you have submitted enough packages I take it you have to submit .src.debs
<Arbiter> my CFLAGS under gentoo: -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -mmmx -msse -fweb and such things :P
<Mithrandir> you know -O3 is generally slower than -O2 or -Os, right?
<Enverex> mmx and sse are already part of -march=athlon-xp
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, yep it generates bigger executables
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, in fact after some time i did an emerge -e world with CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe" :D
<NthDegree> Arbiter, dare you to try that with SSP :p
<zul> hmmm...when did we become #gentoo-motu
<Arbiter> zul, hee hee hee
<robert__> hello all
<Hobbsee> hi all
<zul> hey
<Hobbsee> :)
<zul> umm...shouldnt you be uploading stuff to universe?
<imbrandon> heh
<Gloubiboulga> join #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> heh, hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hm, it doesn't work
<Gloubiboulga> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<chrisjr> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> I have a motu-mentor!
<bjp> hi guys, is there any way to view the Linda file before dputting a source package?
<azeem> bjp: which linda file?
<Hobbsee> bjp: linda foo.dsc
<bjp> hobbsee: thanks. Same holds for lintian I guess?
<Hobbsee> bjp: yep
<bjp> hobbsee: great! I'll check it out :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bjp> hobbsee: no output is prefered I hope? :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: yes
<bjp> hobbsee: okay than linda is finally right :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<azeem> bjp: run it on a binary .changes files to also get the .debs checked
<Hobbsee> bjp: of course it is.  i can whinge at the maintainer and writer of it, too :P
<bjp> hobbsee: just lintian warns "source: package-uses-deprecated-debhelper-compat-version 1"
<bjp> hobbsee: lol :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: *ouch*  why 1?
<Hobbsee> that's *way* out of date
<bjp> hobbsee: the lintian warning is because the compat file is missing I guess.. should I add 4 or 5 to the file?
<Hobbsee> bjp: is this package already in debian?
<bjp> hobbsee: nope it isn't. We're trying to, but it gets a lot of delay.
<bjp> hobbsee: so we'd like to have it included in ubuntu for the convenience of our ubuntu users :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: so who set the compat 1?
<bjp> azeem: thanks, still no errors in linda
<bjp> hobbsee: I didn't had the 'compat' file in the 'debian' directory, so I guess it defaults to one (1)
<Hobbsee> bjp: ah.  change it to 5 then
<Arbiter> hi *
<Hobbsee> hi Arbiter
<Arbiter> hey Hobbsee
<Arbiter> how are you? :D
<bjp> hobbsee: I did that, lintian isn't warnings anymore either
<bjp> hobbsee: is this the right time to dput the package to revu, or can/should I check some additional things too?
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ping
<Hobbsee> bjp: cool :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: dput it to revu
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: good, doing some uploads :)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, hehehehe
<Arbiter> i'm waiting for my 2nd advocate
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: ah fun.  what for?
<bjp> hobbsee: thanks for you're help! :) It's uploaded now and I will comment the upload as it appears on revu
<Arbiter> i've fixed some problem reported by sistpoty
<Hobbsee> bjp: cool, paste the link here?
<Arbiter> *problems*
<Arbiter> he also advocated the package this morning
<Arbiter> !spell advocated
<ubotu> I know nothing about spell advocated - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Arbiter> aw
* Arbiter needs a spellchecker
<Arbiter> :D
<bjp> hobbsee: it's the second upload of the flamerobin package, available at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2688
<bjp> hobbsee: I see trouble with compat now. After changing it to 5 (I've set it to 4 earlier and everything was fine) it errors that it is greater than debhelper version
<Hobbsee> bjp: then change debhelper's version to >=5.0.0 as well, or however they have it
<bjp> hobbsee: I guess I should have Build-Depends debhelper (=>5.0.0) as well?
<bjp> hobbsee: ah :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: yep, that's what i mean
<bjp> hobbsee: alright, now it's fixed. Should I increase the version of the package (0ubuntu2) or should I just dput -f?
<Hobbsee> bjp: ah, try dput -f
<bjp> hobbsee: okay it's there again :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: cool
* Hobbsee is still fixing whatever broke here.
<bjp> hobbsee: I think the package is fine now, both linda and lintian are zero bytes
<Hobbsee> bjp: still trying to un-screw everything here sorry...
* Hobbsee wants a clean desktop by the time she's finished!
<bjp> hobbsee: that's fine.. maybe you have to time to take a look at it later? :)
<Hobbsee> bjp: after that, i'll probably sleep :P
* Hobbsee notes that there are other MOTU's hiding somewhere too..
<Gloubiboulga> no no
<zul> its a mirage
<bjp> hobbsee: hehe sorry, maybe somebody else can do it.. wasn't my purpose to border you with it :)
<Gloubiboulga> you're the only one in here
<Hobbsee> oh dear :P
<Hobbsee> bjp: :)
<ogra_> thats the prce you pay for motuness :)
<ogra_> *price even
<bjp> hobbsee: although, what should I do except for dropping a note here? Since I did that last week and there were no reactions at all ;-)
<Hobbsee> ogra_: heh.  you can review.
<ogra_> Hobbsee, EBUSY .... :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ogra_> moving houses while creating milestone CDs and melting at 35C
<zul> ogra_: heh...you got our temperature from monday...lucky you
<sharms> ogra_: is creating milestone cds on the wiki?
<Hobbsee> whee...libdar*'s broken in debian too.
<ogra_> sharms, ?
<Hobbsee> ogra_: do try not to melt.
<ogra_> sharms, i doubt it ...
<sharms> ogra_: what is the script or program used?
<ogra_> sharms, there is no script/program ...
<ogra_> its a lot of manpower (the whole distro team) and launchpads build structure
<sharms> hrm so an individual would have a hard time making a custom cd?
<ogra_> i mean, sure there is mkisofs or mksquashfs somewhere wrapped in a script, in LP ....
<ogra_> thats documented on the wiki somewhere ...
<ogra_> but customizing is different to building a cd with LP
<LaserJock> siretart: ping?
<siretart> LaserJock: pong
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all, i'm trying to fix a bug in vim - syntax highlighting. i found a few files that look good, but i was hoping someone could help me check
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: i know nothing, nothing at all :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats why i didnt ask you :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> </rudeness>
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> how are you, btw :)
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: haha, busy I guess :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. fraid so :|
* Kamping_Kaiser suspects sleepy as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, ping?
<LaserJock> yeah?
<Kamping_Kaiser> this src-deb is a diff, but i cant find the origonal in the directory :| should i just grep for some of the file contents?
* Kamping_Kaiser tries it
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( i cant find another. *wonder if he can find martin pitt or sjr about the place*
<dholbach> Kamping_Kaiser: pitti is Martin Pitt
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks dholbach , he seems to be away atm, might have to catch him tomorrow
* Kamping_Kaiser swears the package wasnt this complex last time he tried
<onkarshinde> I am trying to build a source package. Can someone help me with a problem?
<LaserJock> ask, and hopefully somebody will know the answer
<onkarshinde> When I do 'dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot', I receive error '/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: Permission denied'
<LaserJock> what does ls -lh tell you about debian/rules
<onkarshinde> LaserJock: -rw-r--r-- 1 onkar users 1.6K 2006-07-20 02:07 debian/rules
<onkarshinde> LaserJock: Do I need 755 permissions?
<LaserJock> I think it should be excecutable
<onkarshinde> LaserJock: Ok. Actually I was refering debian/ubuntu packaging guide. I am new to this.
<onkarshinde> LaserJock: Oops. I missed that part that this file should be executable
<phanatic> evening motu world
<crimsun> hi
<Cornellius> lo
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-20
<phanatic> any MOTUs around who could possibly review and upload a package? (not a new one, just ubuntu revision bumped)
<sladen> phanatic: paste the URL!
<crimsun> URL?
<Toadstool> :)
<phanatic> sladen, crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2585
<sladen> phanatic: sysinfo is a fairly generic name, is there anything of that description already in the debian or ubuntu archives
<sladen> phanatic: the package looks good otherwise
<phanatic> sladen: it's already in ubuntu (dapper)
<sladen> phanatic: ah okay.  +1 from me
<phanatic> sladen: thanks
<crimsun> phanatic: have you test-built?
<phanatic> crimsun: yeah, with pbuilder too (edgy chroot). the fixes are confirmed to work...
<crimsun> uploaded.
<phanatic> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<zul> hey
<zul> gah..
<FunnyLookinHat> agreed.
<FunnyLookinHat> : P
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> hey, go back to your vacation :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, I see crimsun missed me :'-(
<Fujitsu> What is the appropriate course of action if a package fails to work when compiled with GCC 4.1 unless -O0 is used? vpnc's latest upload doesn't work for that reason.
<Kyral> use -O0?
<crimsun> then we build it with -O0 until the bug is fixed.
<Fujitsu> OK, I'll make it use -O0, and get it reuploaded.
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<crimsun> Hobbsee & Toadstool are our newest MOTU
<bddebian> w00t
<bddebian> Congrats Hobbsee, sorry I missed the meeting, I was out of town :-(
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, congrats!
<carthik> congrats Hobbsee (I thought you were already one)
<carthik> I'm just waiting for crimsun's MOTU school lecture - immediately after which I'll be there with you ;)
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian crimsun Fujitsu carthik
<Hobbsee> carthik: hehe!  nope :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: fair enough, i had enough people to cheer.  and i said that whoever didnt approve me would be the next one bugged for uploads
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> thanks all :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah.  only had 3 rejected so far :P
<Fujitsu> Out of how many, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: dunno, check edgy-changes mailing lsit
<whiprush_> congrats Hobbsee and ToadZzZztool!
<Hobbsee> whiprush_: thanks :D
<Fujitsu> 33, looks like :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that high?   nice
<Fujitsu> I've just got 11 so far... And one of them is b0rked due to silly GCC 4.1
<Laser_away> woah, MOTUs actually upload things? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: heh.  more when they arent MOTU's :P
<crimsun> only ones who matter ;-)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah yes
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe!
* Fujitsu fixes...
<Laser_away> Hobbsee: that's right. You work hard to get MOTU and then you slack for the next 2 years ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock!! :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: not if i want core...
<LaserJock> bah, who wants core when you can have so much fun in Universe ;-)
<bddebian> Yeah, exactly :-)
* bddebian says that because core will never have him
<crimsun> sadly, there are a fair number of MOTU who have become inactive (in terms of uploading and maintenance) most probably due to time constraints
<bddebian> crimsun: Have you not gotten to ivtools yet?
<LaserJock> yes, sadly
<crimsun> bddebian: I've not fixed it yet; I'm waiting for you to do that since I did it for you last time ;-)
<LaserJock> I'd upload more but I seem to be stuck working on other things and getting other people ready to upload :-)
<bddebian> crimsun: Oh, heh
<crimsun> yay, drama in pkg-*-devel
* LaserJock will be placed on the "inactive" list soon :'(
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah?
<bddebian> ?
<crimsun> LaserJock: hardly, you last uploaded at Sat Jul 8 03:35:09 BST 2006
<crimsun> or rather that's when katie accepted
<crimsun> s/katie/newSoyuzWorldOrder/g
<LaserJock> I've sponsored at least 1 since then too
<LaserJock> still
<LaserJock> not very much
<LaserJock> it'd be nice if I could just package
<crimsun> "with great privilege..."
<bddebian> Huh?
<crimsun> [comes great responsibility] 
<LaserJock> unfortunatley my boss got back from his 1 week vacation today
<LaserJock> so tomorrow I'm supposed to show him all the research I did while he was gone
<crimsun> my co-PIs called from their vacations :-(
<crimsun> ended up having a conference call at 7 AM. Grr.
<LaserJock> ouch, that stinks
<crimsun> thankfully I had been awake chasing bugs anyhow
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: me. because some of my packages got bumped to main.  and it whinges when i try to upload to main.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: great responsibility is fun though
<LaserJock> fun?
<crimsun> true, is it.
<crimsun> it is ^
<crimsun> I think I'm distracted by the attractive young lady sitting near me in the coffee shop
<crimsun> (d'oh)
<LaserJock> hehe
* LaserJock thinks he needs an Ubuntu break
<Hobbsee> what's the debian equivalent of launchpad builds?  or of edgy changes?
<LaserJock> I keep trying but I just can't get away
<crimsun> http://packages.qa.debian.org/srcpackage
<jsgotangco> hmm k3b hates rhythmbox
<LaserJock> Hobbsee:
<Hobbsee> thanks
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: http://buildd.debian.org/
<bddebian> crimsun: :-)
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: hehe, why should they like each other? rythmbox says, "You're so elitest with all that configurablity" and k3b fires back "oh yeah, well my widget set can beat up your widget set any day"
<micahcowan> mostly OOC... if I'm preparing packages for software that I wrote myself, do I bother to tack on the -0ubuntu1 bit? Prolly not, huh?
<Hobbsee> debian 376586
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 376586 in dar "Subject: dar: Library not found after upgrade to 2.3.0-3" [Grave,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/376586
<LaserJock> micahcowan: you are packaging *for* yourself or you are the upstream author of the software?
<micahcowan> LaserJock: upstream author.
<Fujitsu> I'm getting a rather odd error when trying to pbuild my new vpnc:
<Fujitsu> su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<crimsun> micahcowan: do you intend to get it into Debian before getting it into Ubuntu?
<crimsun> (hopefully the answer is "yes")
<LaserJock> micahcowan: you should probably add -0ubuntu1 (assuming it isn't already in Debian) and not create a native package (i.e. keep the debian/ out of the source tarball)
<micahcowan> crimsun: I... probably intend to stick it on REVU?
<micahcowan> Ubuntu first, I think.
<LaserJock> crimsun: don't you know, we don't contribute back upstream? ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<crimsun> micahcowan: understood. But it will be far easier maintenance-wise to get it into Debian first and then just sync into Ubuntu.
<crimsun> LaserJock: ..."upstream"?
<crimsun> what's this mythical pony?
<LaserJock> Debian
<tseng> I got jdub to put the pony on fridge
<tseng> before it went live
<tseng> and its still there.
<micahcowan> Why not in the source tarball? Same reasons as given before for having all changes be in debian?
<LaserJock> crimsun: dude, http://blog.madism.org/index.php/2006/07/19/95-sorry-but
<micahcowan> LaserJock: "Debian" what?
<tseng> the image originalyl appeared to the oss blogosphere in Haddess' blog
<LaserJock> micahcowan: because seperating packaging from source is generally a good idea
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes, we're all bad & evil
<LaserJock> micahcowan: what happens if you have a bug in the packaging? you have to release a new version
<bddebian> ajmitch!!
<LaserJock> micahcowan: when you could just change the .diff.gz and bumb the revision
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you're alive!
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no I'm not
<bddebian> ajmitch: Just Hi
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<micahcowan> I wouldn't necessarily have to rerelease for the main package... but yeah, I see what you're saying.
<micahcowan> LaserJock: why would it be easier to try to get it into debian first?
<LaserJock> because if you put it in Debian then we can sync it into Ubuntu
<LaserJock> I've done it both ways
<LaserJock> I like the feedback from REVU
<LaserJock> but if you want it to go into Debian you are better off sending it off the them after REVU is happy
<micahcowan> Which do you prefer?
<micahcowan> I guess it was crimsun who recommended debian first, not LaserJock...
* ajmitch prefers having stuff in debian where possible
<LaserJock> I think (although I'm not sure if others would agree) I would put it on REVU and when people are happy with it there send it to debian-mentors to get sponsored in Debian
<LaserJock> I like getting feedback from the people here, but it's kinda pointless to upload a -0ubuntu1 to Universe when a short time later you are going to need to sync -1
<LaserJock> if however, we are getting close to the freeze and we won't have time to sync it I'd go for it in Ubuntu first
<micahcowan> I'm not terribly familiar with REVU at all... there is a process by which, after the packaging job has been critiqued, you can choose to try to get it into debian, or ubuntu?
<LaserJock> well, basically you could get it to the point were it could be uploaded to Universe and then rather than do that, take it to debian
* Hobbsee wants to request a sync of something that doesnt fully exist yet.  bleh.
<LaserJock> you'd have to tell the advocators on REVU that you don't want it uploaded I guess
<micahcowan> Okay, cool.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: fully?
<crimsun> micahcowan: ok, post-REVU comments, if you go the Debian route, you can follow the New Maintainer's Guide for its processes, so you'd approach debian-mentors. If you went the Ubuntu route, a MOTU would just upload it to Ubuntu.
<LaserJock> if you don't know anything about the Debian process it can be a bit tough, but it only took me 2 days to get my package uploaded to Debian after I had it OK'd on  REVU
<micahcowan> How long after that was it sync'd to Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> a long time because I was lazy (an -0ubuntu1 package was uploaded already)
<micahcowan> Mmm so... the packager also has some responsibility for the sync? I thought they were automagic.
<LaserJock> if it is during the time that automagic sycs are going on
<LaserJock> if not then you'd have to poke the archive admins
<LaserJock> anyway, if you have the package fairly ready to go and you seriously want to maintain it in Debian (which as the author I'd think you would be) then I'd go straight for Debian
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah.  how long does it take for p.d.o to update?
<LaserJock> not sure
<Fujitsu> Anybody got an ideas on my pbuilder problem?
<LaserJock> are you wanting for something that just got into Debian?
<crimsun> it's a daily cron job aiui
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: does it need to update for me to request a sync on a package?  it's on the ftp
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah.  a bugfix.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> crimsun: excellent :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: p.d.o is irrelevant for syncs
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: if it's on the mirrors it's good to go for sure
<LaserJock> ok, I seriously gotta get home, my wife will be upset
<LaserJock> I'm late for dinner
<crimsun> 'later
<bddebian> Later Laser_away
<bddebian> Are there any devscripts for checking a package against the new python policy?
<ajmitch> bddebian: probably not much - at least cdbs complained about my packages not being compliant though
<bddebian> Damn, well fix hamlib for me will ya? :-)
<ajmitch> no
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: cool :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: heh.  get fixing :P
* Hobbsee needs it done for ktrack.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Aye, I need it for gpredict too
<Hobbsee> :P
<bddebian> But I was told to leave it alone until it's fixed in Debian :-(
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> okay then
<bddebian> But I was hoping to nudge the Debian maintainer if I could supply a patch ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: so do so
<bddebian> I don't know the python policy at all yet :-(
<ajmitch> time to read up on it
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: fixed all of zope yet?
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where is it?
<ajmitch> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<ajmitch> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPythonFAQ
<bddebian> Thank you honey
<bddebian> Hmm, well maybe it's unfixable with a broken python2.3 anyway
<ajmitch> shouldn't be
<bddebian> Well if multiple versions are OK, then it can't be built
* ajmitch wonders what bddebian means by multiple versions
<bddebian> ajmitch: hamlib-python2.3-dev, hamlib-python2.4-dev, etc
* ajmitch wonders why that would be needed
<bddebian> It probably isn't
<bddebian> Ack, why the hell is grass looking for libGLw?
<bddebian> I don't understand how you can have a provides and conflicts and replaces in the same package?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: because a package now includes package2, it conflicts it, so you cant install both at once, and it replaces it, so you need package 1 instead of package2.  it happens with kdelibs-bin and kdelibs4c2a
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Say all of that 3 times super fast :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: hah.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I have the conflicts/replaces part but how can a package provide a package it conflicts or replaces?
* Hobbsee pokes Hawkwind into fixing bugs.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, package A replaces package B, if package A effectively contains package B
<Hobbsee> and it just means that you cant have both package A and package B installed at the same time.
<bddebian> Hmm, OK
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's to avoid breaking dependencies for all the thousands of other packages
* Hobbsee blames ajmitch 
<bddebian> So package: python2.3-libhamlib2 should become python-libhamlib2 and provide python2.3-libhamlib2 and conflict and replace: python2.3-libhamlib2 ?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: thanks for that
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: :P not a problem.
<Hobbsee> the machine that i was building on died :(
* ajmitch goes back to lurking & coding
<Hobbsee> fortunately, it finished the build first.
<bddebian> anyone? ^^
<Hobbsee> bddebian: sounds reasonable, but i try to avoid python stuff like the plague
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: is that what they did in debian?
<jsgotangco> my network died in edgy lol
<bddebian> Hobbsee: That's seems to be what the python policy suggests afaict
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh good :)
<bddebian> Ack, what do I do about a .dirs file?
<sharms> howdy
<bddebian> Heya sharms
<sharms> for your build systems, does anyone here just put pbuilder update in a cronjob?
<Hobbsee> sharms: i usually run it before i start building for the day...
* Hobbsee doenst run in a cronjob
<Hobbsee> sharms: might be sensible for edgy though, with so many updates
<sharms> yeah I was just thinking maybe everday at like 4am have it update automagically
<Hobbsee> might be clever.  if it bails partway thru you can fix it again.
<sharms> I finally took the dive today and installed XGL, the f12 and workspace functions are great
<FunnyLookinHat> So what kind of information should I put on my wiki?  Anyone have any examples (or their own wiki page that I could see)?
<Hobbsee> FunnyLookinHat: what for?
<FunnyLookinHat> well I need to get my wiki page setup for becoming an ubuntero (or whatever that goofy name is!)  ;)
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: that means you sign the latest revision of the Code of Conduct (CoC)
<FunnyLookinHat> but I thought the CC would approve me and this and that, and that having my wiki updated with what I am doing with ubuntu was useful?
<crimsun> a "ubuntero" is simply an LP user who has signed the Ubuntu CoC
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm... then how about a ubuntu member?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm just looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Hopeful/Recruitment
<crimsun> to become a "Ubuntu member", you should have a wiki page listing your continuing involvement in Ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> Riiiiightt. That's what I meant then  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> So just give a description of what I am doing w/ ubuntu etc. etc.?
<crimsun> feel free to take a look at any of the wiki pages of users who are in the https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers LP team
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StevenHarms
<FunnyLookinHat> Sweet thanks sharms    : )
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm... how do I sign the COC?  I have a gpg...
<sharms> FunnyLookinHat: apt-get install seahorse
<sharms> I did it all though that GUI
<crimsun> click "Codes of Conduct"
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh it's in seahorse
<FunnyLookinHat> ok, yea I use that  : )
<sharms> well you download the coc to a text file
<sharms> then right click it -> encrypt
<sharms> then paste the encrypted version into the launchpad text box
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:irc.freenode.net] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Focus on http://tinyurl.com/nl87h (MOTU bugs) and http://tinyurl.com/rjcqu (UNMETDEPS) and http://tinyurl.com/kbxpe (mysqlclient) | http://tinyurl.com/pghsw (motureviewers) | [Edgy MoM]  https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU
<FunnyLookinHat> Welcome back all!
<nixternal> heh
<FunnyLookinHat> nixternal, know how to force a newline in wiki code by any chance?
<nixternal> enter twice
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> there isn't a <br /> or anything like that...at least that i know of
<nixternal> however, if you are trying to force a break in a table...good luck
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahhhh
<FunnyLookinHat> Sweet thanks!
<crimsun> man. that sucked.
<FunnyLookinHat> Seveas is having a worse time than most of us I see....
<crimsun> that's because he is at or has surpassed the per-client channel limit
<lifeless> nah
<lifeless> or is that what the channel hes joining sees ?
<crimsun> afaik he's in a number of high-volume channels, but I could be completely off the mark.
<sander> Hello. What is the official way to request a sync from the debian repositories for a package?
<crimsun> sander: which package?
<sander> gnome-hearts
<sander> It was added to de debian repro's on July 5
<crimsun> didn't you /just/ ask about this a day or two ago?
<sander> 4 days ago IIRC. You guys told me to wait a few days because the build server were overloaded
<crimsun> please wait til Knot-1 is released, then we'll take care of requesting new syncs.
<crimsun> (ETA: sometime late today)
<sander> Okay. And can I request that here? Or should I fill out a form/edit the wiki somewhere?
<crimsun> normally you'd file a bug against the source package (gnome-hearts) requesting it to be synced from Debian Sid
<sander> I can't, since it's a new package. Shall I file it against Ubuntu then?
<crimsun> you can, sure.
<sander> Thanks for your help :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<crimsun> hi Daniel
<dholbach> hey Daniel
<raphink> hey Daniels
<crimsun> hi Mister Pinson
<raphink> :)
<bjp> hi guys, I'm trying to fix some comments that 'daemon@poleboy.de' provided on the Flamerobin package (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2747) yesterday. I'm working on the Standards-Version and moved it to 3.7.2 instead of 3.6.2, although now linda warns that 3.7.2 is a newer standards version. Should the Standards-Version still be 3.7.2?
<dholbach> bjp: yes
<dholbach> bjp: dpkg -l debian-policy   gives you the version of the policy atm
* Arbiter needs to find one more advocate for his package
<bjp> dholbach: I'm probably doing something wrong, but when I run that command, it does not output any versions, but it gives: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold and some more lines..
<dholbach> then you don't have it installed, sorry
<dholbach> apt-cache show debian-policy | grep ^Version
<bjp> ah there the version is 3.6.2.2
<bjp> although there is no newer version avaible right now.. ?
<dholbach> that's in edgy
<bjp> dholbach: probably it is because I'm running dapper, and the newer version is in edgy only?
<dholbach> yeah
<bjp> dholbach: right :)
<dholbach> but as you're going to upload your package to edgy (once it's approved and all), ... :)
<bjp> dholbach: well I can upgrade my system to edgy
<dholbach> edgy is not a stable system, you have to be comfortable with that truth :-)
<bjp> dholbach: I see, and linda will be runned after dputting the package?
<dholbach> on the revu host, yes
<bjp> dholbach: well I don't have to use an extremely stable system, but I should be able to bool every day :)
<dholbach> hehe, it boots, yes :)
<bjp> dholbach: but as long as it is not a problem building it on dapper I'll stick to that for now I think
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> that's cool
<bjp> dholbach: I'll experiment with Edgy later on :) (btw, how do I upgrade to that? Is it only by changing dapper to edgy in sources.list?)
<dholbach> yes and then do a dist-upgrade
<dholbach> there was a lot of flux in the archive, so lots of python packages changed their name, etc
<dholbach> you have to have a close look on what gets replaced :)
<bjp> I see :)
<bjp> so the bottom line is that I'll ignore that one warning on my system for now :)
<bjp> within the comments of the review, there is also mentioned that config.{sub|guess} should be copied before configure call and being removed in clean, which will skip them from the diff.gz file. Can you explain that a little bit more to me, please?
<Gloubiboulga> hello world
<Toadstool> 'morning
<bjp> hello gloubiboulga
<Arbiter> hey Gloubiboulga
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi bjp, Arbiter
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, wanna advocate my package (again)? :D
<Gloubiboulga> yep, could you give me the REVU url for it?
<Arbiter> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2742
<Gloubiboulga> I really need to learn my gpg key ID
<bjp> Arbiter, Gloubiboulga, maybe one of you can help me a bit further..
<Arbiter> sure
<Arbiter> but I think that Gloubiboulga is more expert than me ;)
<bjp> yesterday 'daemon@poleboy.de' commented on my Flamerobin package (available at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2747). For some of those comments I need a bit more explaination I think
<bjp> well you both are more than I am :)
<Arbiter> bjp, hehe
<bjp> for the debian/rules file: you should copy config.{sub|guess} before the configure call and remove them in the clean call, then they are not in the .diff.gz
<bjp> how can I achieve this? The config.sub and config.guess are coming from subversion and are in the original source package
<Arbiter> wait a sec.
<Gloubiboulga> yep, your debian/rules use different config.{sub|guess} and replace the ones in the sources
<Gloubiboulga> which creates an ugly diff.gz
<Arbiter> bjp, you can remove these lines
<Arbiter> +ifneq "$(wildcard /usr/share/misc/config.sub)" ""
<Arbiter> +	cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<Arbiter> +endif
<Arbiter> +ifneq "$(wildcard /usr/share/misc/config.guess)" ""
<Arbiter> +	cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.guess config.guess
<Arbiter> +endif
<Gloubiboulga> or you can backup them and copy them back during the clean call :)
<bjp> well it seemed a bit odd to me that the clean call copies files to the directory and overwrites the current ones.
<bjp> but if I remove the lines that Arbiter pasted, aren't the original files from the source package not used then?
<Gloubiboulga> actually the lines that Arbiter pasted should be in the configure part
<Gloubiboulga> with the backup
<Arbiter> yep
* Arbiter packages agave
<bjp> okay so I have to backup the config.{sub|guess} files first (rename them by concatenating with .old I think) and then copy them from /usr/share/misc/config.*
<bjp> am I right with that?
<Gloubiboulga> yes
<siretart> bjp: read /usr/share/doc/autotools-dev/README.Debian for a rationale about config.{sub,guess}
<Gloubiboulga> and mv foo.old foo during the clean call
<bjp> Gloubiboulga> right, thanks :)
<bjp> Gloubiboulga> maybe you know how I should fix the last issue from the comments as well: files in /usr/share/flamerobin/doc should be installed to /usr/share/doc/flamerobin (or linked, in case flamerobin needs these files there)
<bjp> the make install of Flamerobin installs the documents in flamerobin/doc. I can symlink them, I should do that in the install part of debian/rules I think?
<Gloubiboulga> bjp, yes, you just ahve to move the files :)
<Gloubiboulga> you should move the files to usr/share/doc/flamerobin, and create the links in /usr/share/flamerobin if needed
<bjp> Gloubiboulga> okay so I have to change the makefiles of flamerobin if I'm right. Or do we have to fix it in flamerobin source package and then build the ubuntu package based on that?
<Gloubiboulga> no need to patch the makefile
<Gloubiboulga> you can use mv or dh_install to move the files
<Gloubiboulga> bjp, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s12.3
<bjp> okay great! :)
<Gloubiboulga> dh_install is cleaner though
<Arbiter> oh that weird
<Arbiter> the author of colorscheme updated it's application and changed it's name
<Arbiter> it's called agave now
<Arbiter> pff...
* Yagisan waves hello
<zul> hi
* bjp waves back at Yagisan
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Yagisan> G'day Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Yagisan :)
<xyzzy_bill> Well, here's a dumb newbie question:  What do I do if I want to contribute packages? (More on next line)
<xyzzy_bill> Looks like contributing to Debian is the way to go... I'm not enjoying the Debian install... Can I develop on Ubuntu and upload the resulting packages?
<Hobbsee> xyzzy_bill: yes
<bjp> xyzzy_bill> of course you can
<xyzzy_bill> Great!  So, I'll just get involved in Debian without actually every running it! :-D
<xyzzy_bill> Thanks.
<bjp> xyzzy_bill> well, packages aren't merged back to Debian if that's what you mean.
<Enverex> Does anyone here want to have a look at my e-uae or ccd2iso uploads, I'm tempted to do more but I need to know if I've screwed anything up with those first so I don't do it again...
<Enverex> Can you believe it, until thismorning I was running the basic 386 kernel on my Athlon64 X2 machine. Damn I feel stupid.
<Enverex> Running 32bit was deliberate, but I didn't realise there was a K7-SMP kernel!
<tritium> Enverex: notice a difference??
<Enverex> Yeah, unsupprisingly, lol, considering I just over doubled my processing power
<tritium> :)  I'll be getting an X2 soon, as soon as prices drop due to Conroe.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tritium> hey bddebian
<zul> x2?
<Enverex> HAHA, I just noticed someones translated the Gnome applets wrong as they now have the carriage return icons in the tooltips
<tseng> ok script kids
<tseng> i need a quick one liner to find and remove files older than $DATE
<tseng> any takers?
<bddebian> Hi tritium
<zul> tseng: find . -type f -ctime XXX -exec rm -f {} \; or something like that
<tseng> hm
<tseng> -ctime n seems to be days by the manpage?
<Mithrandir> tseng: touch -d $date tmp ; find -older tmp -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<tseng> $ find -older tmp -print0
<tseng> find: invalid predicate `-older'
<tseng> man only has newer
<Mithrandir> hmm, find ! -newer -print0 |[...] , then?
<tseng> seems to work
<tseng> verifying
<tseng> Mithrandir: thanks!
<Mithrandir> at least I find the -newer syntax a lot less confusing than -ctime, etc
<tseng> yeah I was struggling a bit with ctime
<tseng> -ctime in the manpage was pretty useless, possibly other bits elsewhere
<Mithrandir> you can also do -mtime +5 to find anything six days or older.
<tortoise__> Hello, anyone here who gets a kick out of packaging python apps?  Only I need to get someone to look at the one I made.
<tortoise__> The package works but I get some deprecation errors when building it.  Get it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Projects/SOK/dev?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=sok-packages2.tar.gz
<Enverex> Does anyone here want to have a look at my e-uae or ccd2iso uploads, I'm tempted to do more but I need to know if I've screwed anything up with those first so I don't do it again...
<Enverex> (would kinda be wasting lots of time making things that are broken, heh)
<tseng> are there any ubuntu forums users here?
<Hobbsee> tseng: very occasionally, why?
<tseng> I need someone to reply to a thread for me
<tseng> I have explained once already on IRC
<tseng> and they continue on with spreading false information
<Enverex> What do you put for "Type of package: single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs? [s/m/l/k/b] " if it's an app and a plugin for things?
<Enverex> (i.e. binary and library)
<tseng> I refuse to sign up for the forum, however.
<Hobbsee> tseng: if you want to pastebin what you want me to say, and where, i'll put it in
<tseng> Enverex: normally single.
<tseng> Enverex: if you want to package the plugin seperately, m (multiple)
<Enverex> thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> tseng, please post a link to the forum post.
<tseng> m is alot more complex
<Enverex> Erm, where is the page where people request what packages they want people to port?
<FunnyLookinHat> Enverex, a bug report on launchpad would be the proper place most likely
<Enverex> FunnyLookinHat, There is a Wiki page about it where it says who's on what etc
<Enverex> Ah, found it
<Enverex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<tseng> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/93513
<tseng> Hobbsee: thanks alot.
<Hobbsee> tseng: :)
<tseng> I have a feeling that wont work
<Enverex> hmm, got an issue with one of my builds...
<Enverex> mkdir -p "/usr/share/uade2/players"
<Enverex> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/uade2': Permission denied
<Enverex> (that's inside pbuilder)
<tseng> yeah wrong DISTDIR
<Enverex> How do I go about correcting that then?
<tseng> do you already call $(MAKE) DISTDIR=$(CURDIR)....
<tseng> ?
<tseng> if not, it might be a problem with the usptream makefile
<Enverex> I'm using the default deb/rules file
<Enverex>  $(MAKE) install prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/uade/usr
<Enverex> /usr/share/uade2 is where it installs some config files afaik
<tseng> DESTDIR sorry
<Enverex> hmm, so the one I just posted (from the default rules file) won't work?
<tseng> it should if upstream was sane
<tseng> whats happening is they are installing stuff in /usr/ on your real system
<tseng> not in debian/uade/user
<tseng> -e
<Enverex> Isn't it just like programs installing things to /etc though? (which I thought was done regardless of prefix)
<fowlduck> hallo
<Enverex> lo
<Enverex> tseng, Any ideas to get around this then
<Enverex> ?
<tseng> no, without looking at it I am blaming the upstream makefile
<Enverex> Time to edit the makefile then
<h3sp4wn> Can cdbs deal with running autoconf / automake before configure - or how can I run autogen.sh from inside pbuilder ? (or should I just avoid cdbs - its only a simple program)
<tseng> you could make cdbs do it by overloading the rule
<tseng> not recommended.
<dholbach> cdbs can run automake and autoconf beforehand
<h3sp4wn> dholbach: Any example of a package which does that (or is still not recommended ?)
<tseng> it is alot easier to add things to rules you can actually see
<dholbach> DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOCONF and DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTOMAKE
<h3sp4wn> thanks
<dholbach> i need to think about an example
<dholbach> and i'm in a meeting atm
<h3sp4wn> no problems
<edscho> i'd like to do some development work on two Debian unstable/experimental packages with my Dapper system.  Could someone tell me how to configure sources.list and preferences.list to pull in just these two packages from Debian unstable and experimental without hosing my system?
<tseng> edscho: for 2 packages it would be easier to go to packages.debian.org and going to the package page in the right dist
<tseng> and download the source files
<tseng> .dsc, diff.gz, .orig.tar.gz
<tseng> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<edscho> tseng: thanks. So just download them and use dpkg -i package?
<tseng> erm. no do as I said.
<edscho> thanks.
<tseng> you need all 3 files for each
<edscho> ok, got you
<tseng> cool.
<Enverex> tseng, any idea which makefile or file would be the one to normally specify things like this?
<tseng> no, I don't have your sources
<Enverex> grrr
<Enverex> How do I search inside files for a string?
<Mithrandir> grep foo file1 file2
<Enverex> This makes no sense, in the makefile it has this
<Enverex> DATADIR = {PACKAGEPREFIX}{DATADIR}
<Enverex> then
<Enverex> test -e "$(DATADIR)/uade.conf" || cp -f uade.conf "$(DATADIR)/"
<LaserJock> Enverex: use grep
<Enverex> So I don't see what's wrong...
<Enverex> LaserJock, I did, heh
<tseng> and what is PACKAGEPREFIX set to
<Enverex> erm, nothing in Makefile.in... but it's in configure as...
<Enverex> configure:    -e "s|{PACKAGEPREFIX}|$packageprefix|g" \
* Enverex pokes tseng 
<Enverex> I noticed this tseng ...
<Enverex> if test "$user" = "no"; then
<Enverex>     # global installation
<Enverex>     if test -z "$prefix"; then
<Enverex>         prefix="/usr/local"
<Enverex>     fi
<tseng> the dir should exist before configure
<Enverex> eh?
<Enverex> tseng, That's the only thing I can see that has anything to do with it, so unless that's wrong I don't know =/
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<Tonio_> hello
<Gloubiboulga> hi Tonio_
<Arbiter> hi
<sharms> Arbiter: howdy
<crimsun> dholbach: are you still planning to do a class on merging/syncing?
<dholbach> me? :)
<dholbach> not sure, if i'm the best teacher for that :)
<dholbach> i'll run a session on updating packages :)
<crimsun> err, sorry, your name is attributed to merges on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Requests
<LaserJock> crimsun: you want to do it?
<LaserJock> crimsun: that means he is requesting it ;-)
<LaserJock> not teaching it ;-)
<dholbach> crimsun: i requested the sessions
<dholbach> crimsun: since they were on the spec, i wanted to make sure they are in the wiki table
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> I can do that one this weekend.
<crimsun> or if that should block on pitti's, I can wait til patches are covered.
<LaserJock> it sort of would be nice to have an overview of patches
<LaserJock> because merge work is mostly looking at/managing patches
<dholbach> i don't think it'd block
<dholbach> it'd just be nice, if we could announce them big on u-motu and u-devel :)
<crimsun> I don't think it would, either, though patch knowledge is certainly highly useful.
<LaserJock> do you think this weekend would be enough notice?
<LaserJock> I'd like to do u-motu u-devel the fourms and anything else we can think of
<crimsun> since it would be two days away, probably not enough notice
<crimsun> the evening (localtime, GMT -0400) of the 28th might be better
<dholbach> nice
<LaserJock> pitti's is on the 25th so that would only be 3 days in between
<LaserJock> would that matter do you think?
<LaserJock> "hit 'em hard, hit 'em fast" ;-)
<dholbach> ok fellas - i'm off
<dholbach> have a nice evening
<crimsun> bye Daniel
<dholbach> bye Daniel
<crimsun> LaserJock: I don't think so, but I'm not in the best position to say.
<fowlduck> are the motu school sessions logged?  I can't make this coming tuesday but I REALLY need to learn that
<crimsun> yes, they are logged
<LaserJock> fowlduck: yes, they will be logged and put on the wiki
<fowlduck> fantastic
<fowlduck> wow, i feel so excited, haven't felt like this in a while
<fowlduck> like a kid on Christmas
<fowlduck> i feel like a nerd
<crimsun> what I'd /really/ like to use, which is blocked on infrastructure, is some sort of Internet whiteboard
<LaserJock> crimsun: ok, how is 23:00 UTC on the 28th?
<fowlduck> crimsun: ooh, I found a good one of those recently.
<crimsun> we have a system here that's freely available that uses audio and video, but I think it may be Windows-only
<fowlduck> hmm, vmware?
<crimsun> it's heaps better that that reservation-based Internet2 teleconferencing class stuff, though
<crimsun> LaserJock: sounds fine to me.
<LaserJock> k
<crimsun> I'll talk w/ our IT guys and see if something can be wrangled
<LaserJock> ok, MOTU/School MOTU/School/Requests and MOTU/Calendar adjusted ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Awesome, what are you going to teach me? :-)
<LaserJock> me?
<LaserJock> I know nothing
<bddebian> Bah
<LaserJock> bddebian: I was thinking more the reverse, what are you going to teach me?
<LaserJock> maybe we need a "How to slack like a MOTU" class ;-)
<LaserJock> of course nobody would show up to teach it :-)
<ogra> sure, but everybody would just lurk ...
<LaserJock> heh
<ogra> a practise session :)
<zul> LaserJock: i can teach that one
<sharms> I can commit to not showing up for it if that helps
<LaserJock> zul: no you get, "MOTU Masochism" ;-)
<zul> heh..
<zul> why is everybody saying that these days
<bddebian> LaserJock: Hehe
<LaserJock> I think I'll be stuck with, "How to turn Ubuntu into a full-time volunteer job and totally neglect real life" :-)
* ogra could teach that one easily...
<Gloubiboulga> I can help you for this session LaserJock
* Gloubiboulga will be the example
<ogra> even though i'm beyond the volunteering :)
<LaserJock> yeah
<Gloubiboulga> thunar
<Gloubiboulga> hm, no, not here
<LaserJock> I think ogra gets the "How to run a derivative while moving" session
<LaserJock> he will come in and out
<LaserJock> trying to shave every KB of the .iso
<LaserJock> but in the end we will have a beautiful product
<LaserJock> ;-)
<h3sp4wn> Could anyone teach about using dpkg-cross ? Does anyone ever use it ?
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't know if we do any cross compiling
<LaserJock> I've never used it anyway
<fowlduck> ugh
<fowlduck> anyone know how to launch a gnome-terminal, have it execute a command, then stay open?
<zul> screen
<jrib> Universe Freeze on 9/28 is the last day that new packages from revu can be accepted into the edgy release right?
<LaserJock> right
<ogra> well, make that 9/27 rather ... you never know which TZ counts :P
<zul> right im off...later
<Tonio_> hum, stupid question but that's it...
<Tonio_> can we restart upload packages now knot1 is out?
<lucas> universe was never affected by knot1 freeze
<Tonio_> lucas: thanks (I didn't follow the activity for 2 weeks)
<Tonio_> that's the reason I'm a bit lost
<lucas> :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-21
<crimsun> hmm, who was packaging midisport-firmware again?
<crimsun> we need to modify this packaging
<Toadstool> crimsun: do the buildds use dash as a shell?
<crimsun> Toadstool: yes.
<Toadstool> 'cause there's a bashism in cdbs/python-distutils.mk...
<crimsun> fun, needs to be fixed :-)
<Toadstool> bug 53563
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53563 in cdbs "[Edgy]  Bashism in python-distutils.mk" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53563
<ajmitch> morning
<Toadstool> hi ajmitch
* ajmitch wishes people wouldn't try & ping me at 4AM on consecutive days & expect an answer
<Toadstool> g'night everybody
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
* sladen pings ajmitch at 4am  (local time)
<ajmitch> sladen: there always has to be one..
<sladen> it's actually 01:39, so cheating by a couple of hours---not sure I was going to be awake much later
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> heh, somtimes I'm amazed at how low tech science can be
<LaserJock> I just got done measuring the width of a laser beam with a sewing needle and some foam :-)
<zul> hi
<ajmitch> hello zul
<zul> hi andrew how goes it?
<bddebian> Heya zul
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<zul> hey bddebian
<zul> good
* bddebian hugs ajmitch
<bddebian> crimsun: You around?
<ajmitch> ok...
<bddebian> ajmitch: ?
<bddebian> I love packages that build-dep python, etc then use /foo/bar/python2.3 in rules
<bddebian> And I love talking to myself
<zul> hmmm..
<zul> if i could only seppl the world would be a happier place
<bddebian>  seppl?
<zul> see
<Cornellius> Is e17 in the repositories ?
<Cornellius> Or is it e16.9 ?
<zul> which repositories are you talkinb about
<h3sp4wn> Is anything happening about ebuntu ?
<h3sp4wn> (for edgy ?)
* bddebian bets #edubuntu would know ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: ebuntu, not edubuntu
<bddebian> Oh
<ajmitch> ask the ebuntu person if you see him round
<bddebian> WTF is ebuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Do you know his nick ?
<micahcowan> bddebian: educational ubuntu
<ajmitch> bddebian: google would tell you
<micahcowan> or, no...
<ajmitch> micahcowan: no, that's different
<micahcowan> that's edubuntu, in'it?
<bddebian> aye
<h3sp4wn> ebuntu is ubuntu with e-17
<bddebian> Ah
<h3sp4wn> (according to the spec)
<ajmitch> it was never anything more than a bunch of checkinstall-created packages
<ajmitch> h3sp4wn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Manishchakravarty
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh sure, give him a URL and tell me to google, thanks honey :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: the *first* hit for ebuntu is the wiki page
<h3sp4wn> ajmitch: That seems silly as in the e-17 cvs it already has debian/rules for most of the packages
<zul> doesnt mean the debian/rules is any good
<h3sp4wn> It was done by the debian e-17 maintainers
<h3sp4wn> dunno how good they are
<h3sp4wn> Right I will e-mail the guy incharge of it
<h3sp4wn> Thanks alot
* bddebian starts xpubuntu with XPDE just for "fun"
<h3sp4wn> What right now ?
<Hobbsee> morning all
<ajmitch> barely morning
* Hobbsee pokes her tongue out at ajmitch 
<Hobbsee> hush, you!
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> crimsun: around?
<bddebian> heh@ http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=372649
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 372649 in ivtools "Subject: ivtools: FTBFS: dh_movefiles: debian/tmp/usr/lib/libIV.so.1 not found" [Serious,Open] 
<bddebian> Ack what a crackful "fix" for ivtools in Debian
<crimsun> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<crimsun> bddebian: you pinged earlier?
<bddebian> crimsun: Yeah, I was hoping you could help me but I think I may head to bed..
<crimsun> ok
<bddebian> crimsun: That ivtools "fix" in Debian is crack.. WTF?
<crimsun> heh
<bddebian> Read the last entry of the bug I pasted earlier if you get a sec :-)
<crimsun> yeah, read that yesterday
<crimsun> I need to figure out why none of the symlinks are being created properly
<crimsun> getting it to build is not a problem, but the libs are pretty nastly (read: useless) without the proper symlinks
<crimsun> nasty ^
<crimsun> oh wait, I wonder if this is autoconf fsckage
<bddebian> crimsun: Shouldn't it be fixed to not build in /usr/lib/X11R6 at all?
<crimsun> bddebian: I've done that locally
<bddebian> Ah
<ajmitch> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi ajmitch
<fowlduck> hi
<fowlduck> hey, i'm trying to use my gpg key on another computer, I transfered the .gnupg directory, set and exported the GPGKEY environment variable, started gpg-agent, what do I lack?
<Laser_away> gpg? :-)
<fowlduck> gnupg?
* fowlduck thinks laser is messin with him
<Laser_away> well, it's sort of an obvious problem, but that kind of thing happends
<fowlduck> obvious to everyone?
<Laser_away> bddebian: thanks for the MOTU Science work
* fowlduck feels dumb :/
<bddebian> fowlduck: Do you have gpg installed?
<fowlduck> yep
<bddebian> LaserJock: NP.  Now, where do I get one of those mentors anyway? :-)
<LaserJock> fowlduck: no, what I was saying was it's the sort of thing where you go "doh"
<LaserJock> not that I know what your problem is
<fowlduck> LaserJock, so, what's the fix?
<fowlduck> oh, heh
<LaserJock> bddebian: hmm, I've never mentored a diety before, but it might be interesting ;-)
<bddebian> Gah, I really do wonder why I'm here some times.. :'-(
<LaserJock> because you love us
<ajmitch> bddebian: you're meant to be one of the mentors
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah right, like I could mentor anyone :-)
<ajmitch> more so than I could
<bddebian> Oh BS
<LaserJock> bddebian: you should
<bddebian> I can't even get my own questions answered, how would I mentor someone else?
<LaserJock> it's not "teach them everything about packaging" mentoring
* ajmitch wants f-spot synced from sid
* Hobbsee sends ajmitch to LP.
<bddebian> ajmitch: So request it ;-)
<ajmitch> it's in incoming, not in the pool
<LaserJock> bddebian: you can tell them "I know how you feel" :-)
<ajmitch> so I have to wait ~24 hours
<bddebian> ah
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, OK :-)
<crimsun> ajmitch: if you catch kamion/keybuk, they can sync from incoming
<bddebian> Anyway, I had better hit the hay.  Gnight folks
<ajmitch> crimsun: how useful, it's not quite that urgent though
<ajmitch> just making it installable again on edgy & closing an RC bug in sid
<fowlduck> I go to sign this package and I get this error: gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<LaserJock> fowlduck: and it doesn't work?
<LaserJock> I don't use a gpg agent I don't think
<fowlduck> nope
<LaserJock> hmm, some time I should install f-spot, I've never seen it
* fowlduck growls at gpg
<fowlduck> ok, figured it out
<fowlduck> don't just copy the directory over
<fowlduck> use gpg --import /path/to/.gnupg/*
<LaserJock> really? I've never had to do that
<LaserJock> whatever works though
<fowlduck> i dunno
<fowlduck> it worked now though
<fowlduck> so, who wants to sponsor a wonderfully wonderful package?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: do you do jabber?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yes
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hobbsee@jabber.org
<crimsun> spam!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: bleh.  yeah
<LaserJock> I was looking it up on LP
<LaserJock> I just wanted to know if you had it cause I'm collecting addresses
<ajmitch> stalker...
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> well the other night freenode went out for a while
<LaserJock> so people were swapping jabber
<ajmitch> so you had to check if you were still connected? ;)
<LaserJock> I'm up to 18 people now
* ajmitch hasn't counted how many he knows of
<LaserJock> interestingly, only Ubuntu people
<LaserJock> I have no life it seems
<ajmitch> only a few, I think
<fowlduck> hmm, i'm on jabber methinks, because of gmail
<LaserJock> yes
<fowlduck> yay
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: crimsun :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: just list it on your launchpad page
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I don't think my wife would approve of me stalking a nice young lady, besides, that's really creepy
<Hobbsee> LaserJock:
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> ajmitch: hm?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: launchpad has a place to list your JID
<LaserJock> yeah, I put my there ages ago
<LaserJock> s/my/mine/
<ajmitch> if we could get all of those for a team, like we can with gpg...
<LaserJock> ohhh, nice idea
<LaserJock> I noticed there was an #ubuntu room on the jabber network
<ajmitch> hm, the rdf only has the gpg info
<LaserJock> rdf?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> the magic crack that web 2.0 is sprinkled with
<LaserJock> I still can't figure out web 1.0
<fowlduck> sooooooooooo, who wants to revu mac-robber?
<fowlduck> don't all jump at once now
<LaserJock> fowlduck: sorry fowlduck, I can't tonight
<crimsun> if you insist we don't
<LaserJock> fowlduck: what's the url?
<fowlduck> hehe, thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> I can at least glance at it
<fowlduck> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2757
<fowlduck> it's tiny
<fowlduck> crimsun, I completely understand :)
<LaserJock> fowlduck: do you know how to set up a .htaccess file to password protect a webpage?
<fowlduck> fowlduck, umm, not off-hand, no
<fowlduck> err
<fowlduck> yeah
<fowlduck> LaserJock, no, not off-hand, and I believe for security .htaccess is not the preferred method
<LaserJock> darn, I was going to swap knowledge, oh well
<fowlduck> http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess3.shtml
<fowlduck> LaserJock, htpasswd file would work
<LaserJock> haha, you must have been googling the same places I was ;-)
<fowlduck> hehe
<fowlduck> well, you reviewers have your work cut out for ya
<fowlduck> i was just looking through that page, that's a lot of packages
<LaserJock> boy, that is small
<fowlduck> yep
<fowlduck> small forensics tool
<ajmitch> well that diff is almost as large as the orig tarball
<ajmitch> mainly because it includes things like the whole GPL, an uncut debian/rules done by dh_make, etc
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you gonna comment?
<fowlduck> please comment, I'd like to learn to package better
<ajmitch> people don't like me reviewing too much :)
<fowlduck> ajmitch, the harshest teachers teach the most
<fowlduck> I should have some more fun packages tomorrow to bug you guys with.  Something far larger
<fowlduck> is it possible to offer an update to a package that seems to have been laid aside?
<LaserJock> fowlduck: is the package in Debian?
<fowlduck> good ?
<ajmitch> fowlduck: I've added a comment
<fowlduck> know an easy way to find outr?
<fowlduck> ajmitch, i appreciate it, thanks
<ajmitch> not comprehensive by any means
<fowlduck> no 10-page report?  i'm disappointed ;-)
<LaserJock> fowlduck: he doesn't need 10 pages, trust me
<fowlduck> hehe i know i know
<ajmitch> should I go & get some caffeine & work late tonight?
<fowlduck> ajmitch, you could rest, get up early, and work refreshed
<ajmitch> nah
<lifeless> man
<lifeless> work
<lifeless> I can watch that shit all day
<ajmitch> afternoon lifeless :)
<fowlduck> LaserJock, the package that needs updating is in debian, how does that affect my proposed update of it?
<LaserJock> well, I would probably try to see what's going on in Debian first then
<fowlduck> ok, thx
<fowlduck> another question, is every tool required to have a manpage?  mac-robber doesn't come with one
<LaserJock> if it goes in /usr/bin then probably
<ajmitch> that's the fun part of packaging
<fowlduck> LaserJock, see, I wasn't even sure if it went in /usr/bin, I just put it there because it seemed to fit
<LaserJock> I'm guessing that's the place for the binary
<fowlduck> wow, Foremost is at 0.69 in debian and ubuntu, the current release version is 1.2 with a release of 1.0 in between the two.  Maybe they've just stopped updating it.  Hopefully they're get it up to date :/
<LaserJock> you can always email the maitainer and politely ask (but check on the BTS first)
<fowlduck> BTS?
<fowlduck> I already politely emailed them, so oops?
<LaserJock> bugs.debian.org Bug Tracking System
<fowlduck> oh, ok, thanks
<LaserJock> you could check to see if a bug was opened about getting the new version
<LaserJock> ok, good night folks
<fowlduck> oh, ok, great.  If there isn't I suppose I could file one, but I'll wait on a reply
<fowlduck> g'nite LaserJock, thanks as usual
<Laser_away> np
<fowlduck> g'nite people
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ajmitch> welcome back Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> do we actually use build-depends-indep?
<Hobbsee> ie. +Build-Depends-Indep: libqt3-mt-dev, kdelibs4-dev, perl
<ajmitch> why wouldn't you use it?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i've never seen it used before, that's why i'm asking.
<ajmitch> it is used quite often
<Hobbsee> cool, okay
<ajmitch> eg I count 3106 packages with debhelper in B-D-I
<Hobbsee> right, okay
<dholbach> good morning
<crimsun> morning Daniel
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, ping
<Mithrandir> Arbiter: hi
<Arbiter> hi
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, yesterday you told me that buildd for x86 uses -march=i486 -mtune=pentium-4 if i remember correctly
<Mithrandir> no, I didn't, but it does, yes.
<Arbiter> uhm... i was wondering...
<Arbiter> why use -mtune=pentium-4? on non-pentium machines binaries are really sloooow
<Mithrandir> like, 486-es or something else?
<Arbiter> i'm on an athlon-xp
<Mithrandir> k7 is optimised to do pentium binaries quite fast.
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, i find my ubuntu slower than a slackware installation :P
<Mithrandir> if you come up with real numbers in a real benchmark, I'm sure we can look at having it changed, but we'd need numbers.
<Arbiter> it's just impressions :D
<Mithrandir> well, such impressions are easily fooled.
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, hehehe
<Arbiter> :D
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, you're a -core-dev right?
<Mithrandir> yes
<Arbiter> cool
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, thank you for your work then :D
<Arbiter> ubuntu is great ;)
<Mithrandir> thanks. :-)
<Arbiter> ;)
<phanatic> morning motu world
<crimsun> hi
<Arbiter> hey phanatic
<Arbiter> :)
<phanatic> heya Arbiter
<Arbiter> Mithrandir, maybe you know if edgy is going to have reiser4 support?
<Mithrandir> Arbiter: no idea, sorry.
<Arbiter> ow
<Arbiter> it would be a nice feature for edgy (imvho)
<Arbiter> uhm... can I use .orig.tar.bz2? or only .orig.tar.gz is allowed/useable?
<Fujitsu> Arbiter, you can't use a bzip2. Must be a gzip.
<Arbiter> heh
<Arbiter> i _must_ modify the original tarball then
<Arbiter> :p
<Arbiter> (upstream provides only .bz2)
<Fujitsu> Arbiter, there's a special exception for that. You are allowed to bunzip2 it and gzip it.
<Arbiter> well :)
<chantra> hi there
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<phanatic> hey Toadstool
<Toadstool> heya phanatic
<chantra> do you guys know how I could compile packages for x64 architecture? is there any build farm around?
<chantra> I have tried dpkg-cross without any success :s
<zul> hey
<Hobbsee> hi all
<tseng> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi tseng :)
<zul> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi zul
<Sp4rKy> hi
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic :)
<Cornellius> Hi there
<zul> setting up edirectory is fun..
<fowlduck> hallo
<fowlduck> how does one build a pbuilder environment for edgy?
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<fowlduck> wait, think I figured it out
<fowlduck> sudo pbuilder update --distribution <newdistro> --override-config
<phanatic> fowlduck: that should do the trick
<fowlduck> phanatic, looks like it's working.  I built a package for dapper and put it on revu....oops!
<fowlduck> be back in a bit
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: heh, i've done that with 2 packages, and tried to upload them :P
<Cornellius> Why does Mepis goes from 3.4 to 6.0 is beyond me.
<zul> i think it might be mepis might be based off of us now
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<Hobbsee> hi Gloubiboulga
<Arbiter> wb Gloubiboulga
<Cornellius> Yay for nick completion :)
<Arbiter> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe exactly
<Gloubiboulga> hello *
<_ion> <*> hello Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> sorry, I'm lazy today ;)
<bjp> hi Gloubiboulga
<Cornellius> Hello world !
<bjp> Gloubiboulga> must be the temparture causing that ;-)
<Gloubiboulga> bjp, yep :)
<Cornellius> It's below 30 C here, finally :)
* bjp congratulates BirthdayHobbsee
* Gloubiboulga sings "happy birthday" to BirthdayHobbsee 
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe :)
<zul> BirthdayHobbsee: happy bday you old fart
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
* BirthdayHobbsee is very old and decrepit
<BirthdayHobbsee> where's my walking stick?
<phanatic> BirthdayHobbsee: yay, happy birthsday :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> :)
<phanatic> -s
<Cornellius> I got 23 yrs old on July 9th :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> :)
<Cornellius> How old are you now Hobbsee ?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Cornellius: 18
<fowlduck> wow, grandma here
<Cornellius> Good, now you're legal :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> lol
<fowlduck> don't see too many 18-y/o women as cool as you BirthdayHobbsee, tbh
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: most of them hate computers
<fowlduck> yep (my wife included)
<fowlduck> we got married when she was 18 :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> ouch? that's young!
<zul> i feel old now
<ogra> H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y  H O B B S E E !!
<fowlduck> naw, it's fantastic, now she's 21 and I'm 23, things are goin great
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
<BirthdayHobbsee> thankyou ogra :)
<ogra> :))
<Cornellius> fowlduck: That's good to hear
<Cornellius> "things are goin grea"
<fowlduck> :)
<fowlduck> !debianpolicy
<ubotu> I know nothing about debianpolicy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fowlduck> !debian policy
<ubotu> I know nothing about debian policy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fowlduck> for section, I'm putting utils, should I put 'universe/utils', 'multiverse/utils', or just 'utils'?
<Gloubiboulga> just 'utils'
<fowlduck> ok thx
<fowlduck> where can the GPL text be found on ubuntu?
<dholbach> /usr/share/common-licenses
<dholbach> gnu.org
<fowlduck> dholbach, thanks, appreciate it
<dholbach> everywhere :)
<dholbach> it's on the tshirt i wear today! :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi dholbach
<fowlduck> haha
<dholbach> fowlduck: really :)
<dholbach> BirthdayHobbsee: you have birthday today?!
<BirthdayHobbsee> dholbach: yep :)
<dholbach> WOW!!!
<dholbach> happy birthday
<BirthdayHobbsee> dholbach: ajmitch and yagisan have seen proof of this :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> dholbach: thankyou :)
<dholbach> proof as in how?
<BirthdayHobbsee> dholbach: DOB on licence
<dholbach> ah so you're getting drunk together now?
<BirthdayHobbsee> dholbach: nope, parents are asleep, and i'm sitting examining kdeartwokr (screensavers) at the moment.
<Arbiter> BirthdayHobbsee, happy birthday :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> dholbach: as for why, i dont know - why am i looking to fix stuff in main, when i now have upload rights?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Arbiter: thankyou :)
<Arbiter> BirthdayHobbsee, did you become a MOTU?
<Arbiter> (this wed iirc)?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Arbiter: yep
<Arbiter> BirthdayHobbsee, wow!
<Arbiter> BirthdayHobbsee, congratulations :D
<BirthdayHobbsee> :D
<phanatic> BirthdayHobbsee: congrats for becoming a MOTU really ;)
<Arbiter> BirthdayHobbsee, next step is -core-dev :D
<BirthdayHobbsee> phanatic: thankyou  :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> Arbiter: yeah - i've already tried uploading one thing to main accidently :P
<Arbiter> lol
<Arbiter> me too :P
<fowlduck> is there an easy program to use to create/edit manpages?
<Arbiter> but i'm not motu or -core-dev :P
<dholbach> fowlduck: use the example of dh_make
<Arbiter> fowlduck, manedit but uses gtk 1.2 afaik
<_ion> fowlduck: I usually use help2man to create the initial man page and then fix it manually.
<fowlduck> dholbach, eh?
<dholbach> i think dh_make gives you an xml file example
<dholbach> doesnt it?
<fowlduck> dholbach, oh, in the debian directory, yes, I just don't want to mess it up
<dholbach> hum
<fowlduck> i can definitely see myself screwing it up good
<dholbach> it's easier to edit an xml file and then mangle it into a manpage in debian/rules
<fowlduck> well, know any good programs to assist in editing XML files then?  Anything to help my clumsiness
<zul> vim ;)
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> or emacs
<Arbiter> :P
<ryanakca> what command do you run to reupload sources to typespeed? dput -f typespeed_0.5.1-1_source.changes
<ryanakca> (this is after I fixed things according to the comments)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Gloubiboulga> hey bddebian
<BirthdayHobbsee> ryanakca: ah, yeah, that shoudl wrok
<bddebian> Hello Gloubiboulga
<Yagisan> G'day bddebian
<ryanakca> ooh... happy birthday hobbsee
<bddebian> Hello Yagisan
<Yagisan> BirthdayHobbsee: Congrats
<BirthdayHobbsee> ryanakca: Yagisan: :)
<FunnyLookinHat> So if compiling from source requires me to throw special parameters at ./configure and to run something else before make   what file do I change that dh_make creates?
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: Those should go in debian/rules
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, sweet thanks
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: Is it a cdbs package or other?
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, MythTV
<FunnyLookinHat> Not using cdbs
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: OK, then just add them to the ./configure line
<FunnyLookinHat> ok sounds good
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm wait
<FunnyLookinHat> I can see how to do the ./configure stuff in that file
<FunnyLookinHat> but after I run that I have to run: qmake mythtv.pro
<FunnyLookinHat> then make
<bddebian> OK
<fowlduck> dholbach, under the refsynopsisdiv, what do the tags in the line: <arg><option>-e <replaceable>this</replaceable></option></arg>
<fowlduck> mean?
<dholbach> those are the commandline options
<Toadstool> re
<dholbach> try building the package
<dholbach> or try to generate the manpage from xml file
<bddebian> wb Toadstool
<dholbach> then you'll see how they show up
<dholbach> hey Toadstool, bddebian
* bddebian hugs dholbach
<Toadstool> heya bddebian, dholbach
<fowlduck> dholbach, hmm, what's the tool for that?
<dholbach> fowlduck:    apt-get source glom    - i did it there
<fowlduck> dholbach, forgive my ignorance, but how to I access the contents of the three files it downloads?
<fowlduck> nvm
<fowlduck> there is a directory
<fowlduck> sorry
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> look at glom*/debian
<dholbach> debian/rules builds the manpage
<fowlduck> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> anytime
<fowlduck> hmm, should see also be removed if there is nothing else to look at?
<fowlduck> howdy hub
<zakame> hi all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<fowlduck> weird, lintian said edgy was a bad distribution
<Cornellius> Not a bad, but not stable enough yet.
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: yeah, it's been doing that for a while.  use linda instead.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Cornellius: bah.  who needs stable anyway
<Cornellius> :D
<fowlduck> BirthdayHobbsee, yeah, debuild uses lintian though, unless there is a setting for that
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: true.  didnt think debuild used either.
<fowlduck> doesn't hurt it though, just runs before signing
<BirthdayHobbsee> true
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> Hi bddebian
<tritium> Happy Birthday, BirthdayHobbsee :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi tritium :) ty
<bluefoxicy> hey!  It was my birthday 2 days ago
* bddebian feels so loved in -devel
<bddebian> bluefoxicy: Well Happy belated Birthday
<tritium> happy belated, bluefoxicy
<bluefoxicy> heh
* bluefoxicy gives Hobbsee... um.  A beer or something.
<bluefoxicy> i'm 21 now, I can buy beer; I still can't drink it, it tastes like crap.
<bluefoxicy> S.S. IPM (RAW)
<fowlduck> bluefoxicy, i second that
<tritium> heresy!
<fowlduck> so, anyone up for reviewing a tiny little package?
<fowlduck> if you do: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2757
<fowlduck> just fixed everything after ajmitch's decimation ;-)
<bluefoxicy> oh God they finally caught up to me XD
<bluefoxicy> did Knot 1 get released last night or something?
<tritium> yeah, it's out
<bluefoxicy> There's suddenly a ton of ... interesting conversation (and very bad jokes) floating in #techfurs
<BirthdayHobbsee> bluefoxicy: hehe thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you search LP for a specific bug?
<BirthdayHobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: sure.  type in the bug number on teh front page
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. *looks on front page*
<zakame> bluefoxicy: 21 cheers for you :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> BirthdayHobbsee, in malone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, here it is
<BirthdayHobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( its broken *hopes its unbroken soon*
<bluefoxicy> yay my edgy CDs are here!
<Kamping_Kaiser> fair effort o_0
<bluefoxicy> um, what are the stickers for?
* bluefoxicy got stickers with his 6.06 CDs
* Kamping_Kaiser swears at vim. it can fkign work itself out
<tritium> For sticking onto your laptop, or something, bluefoxicy :)
<bluefoxicy> o_o they're huge
<Kamping_Kaiser> they arnt that big o_0
<bluefoxicy> My AMD sticker is like [ ]  these are like (                     |
<Kamping_Kaiser> bluefoxicy, they are advertising, not badging :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> also they're kind of... umm.. well I guess the shape is unimportant but o_o
* Kamping_Kaiser declares bluefoxicy a fusspot
<LaserJock> Morning MOTU people
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> BirthdayHobbsee: hmm, something seems different about you today :-)
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: hehe.  yes, i'm needing a walking stick
* BirthdayHobbsee is very tired.
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> have you slept yet? It's pretty early (or late) there
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi LaserJock
<BirthdayHobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubug2> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 22 2006, 02:21:22
* BirthdayHobbsee pokes Seveas over weird bot names
<LaserJock> yikes! I went to bed at 12:30 last night (had to watch Jay Leno) and I feel aweful this morning
<BirthdayHobbsee> heh
* BirthdayHobbsee often goes to bed at 2am or so
<LaserJock> apparently I'm neither a late night person nor an early morning person
<ogra> no, its all Jay Lenos fault
<LaserJock> BirthdayHobbsee: well, when I was young like you I used to do it all the time ;-)
* BirthdayHobbsee is a late person
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: hehe
<bddebian> I'm a late nighter but certainly not an early morning one :-)
<tritium> @time Albuquerque
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone familar with quilt patch system?
<LaserJock> tritium: hi!
<tritium> damn!  Hey, LaserJock
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: no, but if you get familiar with it please let me know. I want to add a section on it for the Packaging Guide
* ajmitch wonders why he's still awake hacking
<LaserJock> ajmitch: SoC?
<tritium> hey ajmitch
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, :( i wasnt after that answer
<BirthdayHobbsee> ajmitch: because you're crazy.  now go to bed.  i stole a merge from you, i think, btw.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: sure, but at nearly 4:30AM?
<ajmitch> hi tritium
<ajmitch> BirthdayHobbsee: sigh
* Kamping_Kaiser needs to read the guide himself
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: best I can offer you from my feeble knowledge, "You can pave the way for futur generations of MOTU" </end TV voice>
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, well, thanks :| when i'm familar with *any* sort of patching i'll let you know :P
* ajmitch wonders if f-spot is out of incoming yet
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: well maybe you just need to wait for the 25th. Our first MOTU School session will be on patching (given by pitti)
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, i asked him last night, he said he wasnt familar with it *lols*
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i will look at that date. where is ther emore info? the wiki?
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<ajmitch> yay, someone else to do that stuff
<tritium> LaserJock: there's a school?  /me needs to take classes...
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: yay :)
<LaserJock> tritium: you need to teach some ;-)
* BirthdayHobbsee would like to read a class on patching.
* BirthdayHobbsee isnt terribly good at it.
<LaserJock> we also have crimsun lined up to do a merging session
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: with the MoM, or without it?
<tritium> LaserJock: lol, I would need more knowledge to be able to do that
<ajmitch> BirthdayHobbsee should be teaching some
<BirthdayHobbsee> ajmitch: heh, rubbish
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> I guess I should sleep
<ajmitch> latest I've stayed up for awhile
<LaserJock> BirthdayHobbsee: that's up to crimsun I suppose :-)
<ryanakca> BirthdayHobbsee: ooh... class on patching... very usefull.. it confuses me to no end
* BirthdayHobbsee doesnt think she's ever read doco on patching before
<BirthdayHobbsee> [02:34]  <BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: true.  keybuk was happy to help out with MoM stuff - it really does make it a lot easier
* ajmitch sneaks off to sleep in the resulting netsplit chaos
<ryanakca> fun fun fun
<BirthdayHobbsee> ajmitch: hah
* Kamping_Kaiser makes sure he has build-essential installed then tries to build vim
(Hawkwind/#ubuntu-motu) BirthdayHobbsee: Happy birthday!
<BirthdayHobbsee> Hawkwind: :)
<Hawkwind> Hope it's been a good one so far :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> all two and a half hours o fit :P
* Hawkwind Wonders if birthday spankings are in order
<fowlduck> wow, so what was that?
<BirthdayHobbsee> !netsplit
<ryanakca> massive netsplits
* ryanakca guesses that ubotu got lost :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> ubo
<fowlduck> LaserJock, hey, feeling like takin a look at my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2757
<BirthdayHobbsee> ah yeah
<BirthdayHobbsee> Seveas: where's ubotu?
<BirthdayHobbsee> there :P
<Arbiter> heh
<ryanakca> anybody feel like taking a look at my package as well? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2759
<BirthdayHobbsee> hey sivang!
<kgoetz> BirthdayHobbsee, no it wont :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> kgoetz: yes it will :P
<fowlduck> hey hobbsee, as a motu you can review packages....riiiiiiiiiiiiiight? :D
<kgoetz> :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: hehe.  indeed, yes i can
<kgoetz> i cant proove you wrong for another 10 minutes, but just you wait ;P
<fowlduck> BirthdayHobbsee, well I have a birthday present for you!!! http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2757
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: heh.  too tired for that.
<kgoetz> rejected :|
<fowlduck> ouch
<fowlduck> BirthdayHobbsee, it's cool, I'm just a lil impatient, 's all
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: you've made it a native package - you need to be using an orig.tar.gz
<fowlduck> BirthdayHobbsee, hum, what? :/
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: packages (mostly) consist of a .dsc, a .diff.gz, and a .orig.tar.gz - you've only got a .tar.gz and a .dsc
<fowlduck> hmm, I have the orig.tar.gz in the directory with the source
<fowlduck> I used dput revu *_source.changes
<fowlduck> is that right?
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: what's the full name of the .orig.tar.gz?
<BirthdayHobbsee> and the orig.tar.gz should be in the directory above teh source?
<fowlduck> mac-robber_1.00.orig.tar.gz
<fowlduck> yep
<BirthdayHobbsee> okay - and what's the source directory name?
<fowlduck> http://pastebin.ca/94904
<fowlduck> hmm, let me ls -l
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: hmmm...
<fowlduck> BirthdayHobbsee, http://pastebin.ca/94906
<LaserJock> fowlduck: so it seems you managed to turn it into a native package
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: rm mac-robber-1.00.tar.gz mac-robber_1.0.0-0ubuntu1*  && dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kyourkeyIDhere
<fowlduck> LaserJock, I'm magical *poof*
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, i'm not sure why - maybe due to the extra .tar.gz there...
<LaserJock> could be
<LaserJock> it happens sometimes
<ryanakca> LaserJock: when your done helping fowlduck... could you do me a favor and look threw http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2759
<LaserJock> BirthdayHobbsee: and you must not be lazy enough. s/dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot/debuild/
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, that works too...
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: no, i'm not lazy at all...
<fowlduck> BirthdayHobbsee, -A931AB1C is invalid, amd I not getting it?
<BirthdayHobbsee> cat sarah@sarah:~$ cat revubuild
<BirthdayHobbsee> #!/bin/bash
<LaserJock> BirthdayHobbsee: how'd you make MOTU then ;-)
<BirthdayHobbsee> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k98B2D4F0
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: ^
<kgoetz> hehe
<LaserJock> fowlduck: -k
<fowlduck> oh, ok
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: i'm not lazy at all - i have a whole host of scripts in /usr/local/bin :P
<LaserJock> BirthdayHobbsee: I'm too lazy to make scripts ;-)
<kgoetz> lol
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: pft.
<LaserJock> actually, I think bash scripting has to be one of God's gifts to humanity
<kgoetz> come on vim, you should be ready about now :(
<BirthdayHobbsee> hi dholbach
<fowlduck> weird
<fowlduck> it didn't upload the orig
<dholbach> re
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: changes file likely didtn reference it.
<Arbiter> pff... i need to re-upload my colorscheme package :/
<LaserJock> fowlduck: did you use -sa with dpkg-buildpackage
<fowlduck> LaserJock, indeed I did
<Arbiter> (upstream has changed application name from colorscheme to agave)
* Arbiter grrrr
<BirthdayHobbsee> Arbiter: hah.  bet that has to work it's way thru NEW too....
<Arbiter> BirthdayHobbsee, and of course it doesn't compile with gcc 4.1 :p
<BirthdayHobbsee> Arbiter: yeah, that's normal.
<BirthdayHobbsee> with kde, ti's the automake.
<Arbiter> but i made a patch... :D
<Arbiter> and seems to work
<BirthdayHobbsee> yay :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> Arbiter: please tell me it's a patch, and you didnt change the .orig.tar.gz
<Arbiter> patch, real patch
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(fowlduck/#ubuntu-motu) where else could it possibly be specified to be native?
(fowlduck/#ubuntu-motu) so I can "unspecify"
(Arbiter/#ubuntu-motu) BirthdayHobbsee, wow
(Arbiter/#ubuntu-motu) 7pm here :D
(fowlduck/#ubuntu-motu) 12:15 PM here
<fowlduck> LaserJock, any idea?
<kgoetz> not-far-behind BirthdayHobbsee here ;)
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: if you dont get a .diff.gz, that means it's not native.
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: take out the - between the two words on the package, and the same of thename of the .orig.tar.gz?
* Window 19
* 	Server: [0]  <None>
* 	Screen: 0x8181ddc
* 	Geometry Info: [24 27 0 3 3 3] 
* 	CO, LI are [79 87] 
* 	Current channel: #ubuntu-motu
* 	Query User: <None> 
* 	Prompt: <None>
* 	Second status line is OFF
* 	Split line is ON triple is OFF
* 	Logging is ON
* 	Logfile is irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
* 	Notification is OFF
* 	Hold mode is OFF
* 	Window level is NONE
* 	Lastlog level is ALL
* 	Notify level is ALL
<LaserJock> fowlduck: was it working before?
<LaserJock> or has it always been this way?
<BirthdayHobbsee> fowlduck: ie, macrobber etc
<BirthdayHobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, the last revision, i think
<fowlduck> so something I changed changed it
<ryanakca> BirthdayHobbsee: wow... 1:17PM here...
<fowlduck> the first line in my changelog is: mac-robber (1.0.0-0ubuntu1) edgy; urgency=low
<fowlduck> is that correct?
<BirthdayHobbsee> yep
<fowlduck> i just used "utils" for section in the control file, is that right?  or should it be universe/utils
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> just utils
<kgoetz> coool. the vim compile has an eplepsy section
<kgoetz> wow. looks pretty badly stuffed actually
<LaserJock> fowlduck: ok, this is what I'd do (not sure if it is the best way of doing it)
<fowlduck> start over? :/
<LaserJock> fowlduck: I'd save the debian/ you've got somewhere about the source dir
<LaserJock> then grab the previous source package that worked
<fowlduck> ah, ok
<LaserJock> diff the two debian/ dirs
<LaserJock> to see that the only changes are the ones you want
<LaserJock> then copy the changes and rebuild the source package
<LaserJock> but I'd get rid of any extra cruft packages (i.e. the latest one)
<LaserJock> just to make sure it doesn't get confused
<fowlduck> yep, not sure how to diff directories though
<LaserJock> diff -Naur <dir1> <dir2>
<fowlduck> still no diff
<fowlduck> i mean no diff file creating in debuild, if i understood you right
<ryanakca> hmmm.... does contributing towards ubuntu-fr still count towards ubuntu membership?
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> anything Ubuntu related (could be Kubuntu, Edubuntu, etc. and it could be any variety of things)
<LaserJock> just document it
<LaserJock> fowlduck: but did you diff the two debian/ dirs?
<fowlduck> yeah
<fowlduck> and the changes were the ones I wanted
<ryanakca> LaserJock: kk, ty :)
<LaserJock> fowlduck: ok, so then what did you do?
<fowlduck> I did diff -Naur debian/ /home/nate/debian/
<fowlduck> I probably misunderstood you
<LaserJock> ok, and that had the changes you want, right?
<fowlduck> yep
<kgoetz> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello kgoetz
* kgoetz slaps source more
<Arbiter> can you review agave? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2755
<kgoetz> oh, i'm still kgoetz ? ;O
<Arbiter> (aka colorscheme... thanks to it's upstream author i need to re-do the new package process... :/)
<fowlduck> LaserJock, well, should I just start over??
* fowlduck needs a mentor
<bddebian> fowlduck: Me too :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Arbiter> when's the new Community Council?
<fowlduck> well, I feel bad pestering everyone about all this packaging junk, I'd love for there to be someone I could go to to ask these sorts of questions, training me to package
<bddebian> Aye, we all do :-)
<LaserJock> fowlduck: don't worry, your'e doing fine
<Arbiter> s/new/next
<LaserJock> fowlduck: you'll feel better once you go through some of the School sessions
<LaserJock> fowlduck: but this channel largly exists for this sort of thing
<fowlduck> LaserJock, yeah, and I wish I could go this tuesday, it looks to be a nice one
* Kamping_Kaiser needs to work out how to get a file on a usb hdd mounted as the root fs on the live cd - hten i can have persistant sesions, and try learing packagin on the go
<LaserJock> fowlduck: ok, can you paste the debdiff somewhere for me?
<fowlduck> LaserJock, sure
<LaserJock> doh, not debdiff, just the diff of the 2 debain/
<fowlduck> yeah
<LaserJock> debian/
<fowlduck> LaserJock, http://pastebin.ca/94954
<fowlduck> LaserJock, that's the output from:  diff -Naur debian/ /home/nate/debian/
<LaserJock> fowlduck: ok, so run debuild -S -sa in the current source
<LaserJock> and make sure it is non-native
<fowlduck> ok, without any changes to debian/ run it?
<LaserJock> yeah
<fowlduck> ok, there is a diff.gz
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the correct format for diff? is that Nau it? (i'm just doing 2 files)
<LaserJock> sure
* Kamping_Kaiser crosses fingers
<LaserJock> I think the key thing is to make a unified diff (I think that's the u part)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. lucky - i had a u, just wasnt sure about anything else :)
<fowlduck> LaserJock, here is the output from what I just did, it might help you to get a feel for it: http://pastebin.ca/94958
<fowlduck> it seems like everything functions normally until I put in my changed files...
<LaserJock> hmm, ok
<fowlduck> wait a second, I think I goofed, I left in the source directory the file I redirected the diff into
<fowlduck> let me redo that without that file
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, the vim package source has "How to configure your quilt" in /debian/, would that be of intrest for the package guide?
* Kamping_Kaiser just discovered it, now to try and udnerstnad
<Kamping_Kaiser> *understand
<fowlduck> LaserJock, works now
<LaserJock> fowlduck: what works?
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: sure, can you email it to me at mantha AT ubuntu.com?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<LaserJock> thanks
<fowlduck> LaserJock, taking out the debdiff out of the directory with an unchanged debian/ directory.  I accidentally left something in the source directory and we got that diff file, well I redid it all without that file and same results.  It's still broken though...
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> well I'm wondering if you versioning is a problem
<fowlduck> just left m diff file from the two directories in there
<fowlduck> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserJock, sent
<LaserJock> fowlduck: the problem starts when you went from 1.00 to 1.0.0 for the upstream version
<fowlduck> LaserJock, ahhhhhhhh
<LaserJock> rename the .orig.tar.gz
<fowlduck> it says this in ajmitch's post though: For Ubuntu, version should be 1.0.0-0ubuntu1, with distribution edgy in debian/changelog
<LaserJock> yes
<fowlduck> should it be 1.00-0ubuntu1?
<LaserJock> no
<fowlduck> oh, rename the orig.tar.gz to mac-robber_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz?
<LaserJock> yep
<fowlduck> okie
<fowlduck> then try it out?
<LaserJock> it works
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> ok kids, the lesson for today is: Make sure that the versioning of the .orig.tar.gz matches the upstream version in debian/control so dpkg-buildpackage can find it
<bddebian> LaserJock: Thank you teacher :-)
* LaserJock does a little dance around the lab
<Arbiter> :D
<LaserJock> ghemical 2.0 is  in edgy! wahoo!
<LaserJock> bddebian: your doing Python Policy stuff?
<bddebian> I'm freaking trying :-(
<fowlduck> yayayayayay!!!
<fowlduck> LaserJock, thanks sooooooooooo much
<LaserJock> fowlduck: well, I should have spotted that sooner
<Spec> you're updating the policy to include what to do with egg files?
<fowlduck> LaserJock, a well-learned lesson, sensei
<LaserJock> but the change is so slight that it made it hard to spot
<Spec> or are those to remain a mystery? :)
<fowlduck> just one .
<Arbiter> LaserJock, how long it takes a package approved in REVU to become part of universe?
<fowlduck> LaserJock, now you can approve it! ;)
<LaserJock> Arbiter: depends on how fast the NEW queue is being proccessed
<Arbiter> where can i see the NEW queue?
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not sure if you can
<Arbiter> oh slomo has updated mono packages
<fowlduck> good news too people, foremost 1.2 is in edgy!
<LaserJock> bddebian: ok, so what kind of python package is it?
<fowlduck> ewww, the mac-robber manpage needs to be fixed a bit
<bddebian> LaserJock: hamlib
<LaserJock> so it's a python lib?
<bddebian> Need it for gpredict
<Arbiter> LaserJock, :(
<ryanakca> anybody feel like taking a look at my package as well? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2759
<Arbiter> LaserJock, can you see the NEW queue? :D
<bddebian> LaserJock: No, it has a python-hamlib binary
<LaserJock> ryanakca: did you start from the Debian package?
<LaserJock> Arbiter: not that I'm aware of
<Arbiter> aw
<Arbiter> np then :)
<LaserJock> Arbiter: it can take a few days depending on how bus the archive admins are
<Arbiter> i'll wait for my package being in edgy
<LaserJock> busy
<LaserJock> Arbiter: can you see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue ?
<Arbiter> yep
<LaserJock> that's the NEW queue ;-)
<Arbiter> well
<Arbiter> :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: See the love I get :-)
<Arbiter>  colorscheme [Source]    	0.3.91-0ubuntu1  	Release  	2006-07-20 11:05:07 CEST  	
<Arbiter> found :D
<Arbiter> 29th
<Arbiter> https://launchpad.net/+builds/floe ahahaha i can see the buildservers status too
<Arbiter> coooool
<LaserJock> yep, LP can be a wonderful thing
<LaserJock> you just have to know all the +*
<Arbiter> vernadsky (i386)
<Arbiter> Current status
<Arbiter> vernadsky (i386) is idle.
<Arbiter> coooool
<LaserJock> ok guys, I have time to do quick run through revus if you give me URLs
<Arbiter> LaserJock, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2755
<Arbiter> agave
<Arbiter> it's colorscheme renamed to agave
<LaserJock> heh, odd
<Arbiter> (thanks to the upstream author :P )
<fowlduck> hmm, how do you get < and > in sgml to not be recognized?
<LaserJock> is it the same upstream version or is it new source too?
<Arbiter> updated source
<Arbiter> with patch
<Kamping_Kaiser> fowlduck, "not recognised"?
<LaserJock> &gt; and &lt; ?
<fowlduck> Kamping_Kaiser, as in, escape them
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh,them :$ beat me again lj
<fowlduck> LaserJock, ahh, of course
<LaserJock> that's what it is in docbook anyway
<Arbiter> LaserJock, i have to go
<Arbiter> i'll have a look at comments tomorrow ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think its a fairly universal w3c way of doing things
<LaserJock> Arbiter: well, if I find anything on a quick run through I'll add a comment
<Arbiter> LaserJock, thanks :)
<Arbiter> bye
<ryanakca> LaserJock: from the Ubuntu one, yes
<LaserJock> ahhh, stink. I missed a meeting yesterday
<crimsun> bddebian: ivtools turned out to be a stinkin' bashism
<bddebian> crimsun: Really?  What was it?
<ryanakca> LaserJock: well... actually... it's a mix of the ubuntu one and the new source...
* bddebian still thinks it should be fixed "properly" :-)
<crimsun> bddebian: when creating the shared libs' symlinks, pushd/popd were used
<ryanakca> LaserJock: I didn't patch or anything... I just used the old debian/ files and the new source
<bddebian> crimsun: Ahh
<LaserJock> ryanakca: and it works ok?
<ryanakca> LaserJock: yes :)
<bddebian> crimsun: How's your python policy knowledge? :-)
<crimsun> bddebian: short.
* bddebian just can't get any love :'-(
<LaserJock> I recently went through it for python apps
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure when it comes to extentions
<bddebian> Well it built for me but I don't know how to check if I did it "right"
<fowlduck> hmm, anyone know what the tag is for a requires argument in the sgml man-page?
<fowlduck> s/requires/required/
<fowlduck> <arg></arg> makes it optional
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, the best thing I can say is to pass it to doko for a look-see
<LaserJock> bddebian: he's pretty familiar with the python policy ;-)
<bddebian> doko hasn't been answering my pings for two days even when he is in the channel :-(
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I cornered him in #debian-python on OFTC the other day ;-)
<ryanakca> LaserJock: anything wrong packaging wise?
<LaserJock> must have caught him at a good time though
<bddebian> "No body likes me, everybody hates me, I'm gonna eat some worms.." :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bddebian, try vim bugs ;)-
<coobra> bddebian: eat some for me to
<bddebian> Yummy.. protein
<coobra> nice :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Still have a list of science packages that need "work" ?
<LaserJock> of course :-)
<bddebian> URL?
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, for bugs there is always https://launchpad.net/people/motuscience/+subscribedbugs
* fowlduck might cry if this manpage isn't fixed
<LaserJock> I'm generating a merge list real quick
<bddebian> pfft, bugs schmugs :-)
<bddebian> fowlduck: What's the issue?
<fowlduck> can't figure out how to format the sgml so that an argument is required
<fowlduck> or an easy way to test it, so I have to build the package entirely to test it
<LaserJock> bddebian: http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motuscience/merge.html is my merge list, the MoM link takes you to the REPORT file
<LaserJock> some of them might not be in MoM if they are new enough
<fowlduck> YES, it worked
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh, I requested a sync for xcircuit btw
<LaserJock> I saw that, thanks
<bddebian> Hmm, panthera still hasn't done scilab4 yet eh?
<LaserJock> ryanakca: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=375136
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 375136 in typespeed "Subject: typespeed: New upstream version available" [Wishlist,Open] 
<ryanakca> LaserJock: and... do I sent it to debian as well or ???
<LaserJock> ryanakca: well, its up to you. It is much easier for everybody if Debian updates their package
<LaserJock> however, sometimes Debian doesn't really respond
<ryanakca> hmmm.... and if we keep the one I made and just switched to the debian one whenever they update theirs?
<bddebian> Aye, I sent an updated attal to Debian ages ago with no response :-(
<bddebian> But we don't collaborate with Debian....
<LaserJock> ryanakca: well, it is more work for us
* bddebian hides
<tseng> the next person who says that is getting a hammer to the temple
<LaserJock> ryanakca: that's why I don't like us just throwing in new upstream versions without considering debian
<LaserJock> ryanakca: that bug is 28 days old
<bddebian> tseng: ?
<tseng> ubuntu-mono does as much work in Debian as it does in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> ryanakca: did you need to adjust anything to get the package to work?
<tseng> sick and tired of the whining
<fowlduck> does this look right for a synopsis? mac-robber [-V]  DIRECTORIES...
<bddebian> tseng: That was sarcasm man :-)
<ryanakca> LaserJock: yes... Makefile... because of where ubuntu installs stuff...
<LaserJock> ryanakca: like what?
<tseng> bddebian: the Hammer does not care for context
<bddebian> Doh :-(
<LaserJock> hehe
<ryanakca> LaserJock: and Debian messes around with the makefile in their version so sistpotty (methinks) said it was ok...
<bddebian> Well then, I guess it's time for me to head home before I get smote with the hammer
<ryanakca> LaserJock: I'll pastebin the diff between the two
<bddebian> Later folks
<LaserJock> cya bddebian
<tseng> if Debian is unresponsive you shouldnt hesitate to fix things in ubuntu cleanly if you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<bddebian> tseng: Well it built for dapper, now I have issues in Edgy :-(
<LaserJock> tseng: but figuring out what unresponsive is is the hard part
<Nafallo> ...and then add a debdiff to the bug you properly opened, right? :-)
<tseng> direct contact with the maintainer fails
<highvoltage> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> tseng: ok, in this case there is a wishlist bug open for the new upstream release that is 28 days old, no comments
<Kamping_Kaiser> just reading the packageing guide it says "if a debian package is changed in ubuntu" does that include direct imports, or is there no such thing?
<ryanakca> LaserJock: diff betweet 0.4.4/Makefile, 0.5.1/Makefile (upstream one  (-orig)) and 0.5.1 (mine)...  http://pastebin.ca/95095
<tseng> a direct import is not a change
<azeem> ryanakca: unidiffs are easier to read
<LaserJock> Kamping_Kaiser: a change would be to the source package, a sync doesn't change the source package
<azeem> (IMHO)
<LaserJock> +1
<ryanakca> azeem: aptitude search unidiff  = nothin...
<azeem> ryanakca: diff -u
<ryanakca> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, so if ubuntu synced in a package (1.2) from debian that /did/ have ubutnu chagnes (version 1.1) but 1.2 doesnt need changes - does that drop the ubuntuX from the end?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> that's a straight sync
<LaserJock> if the Ubuntu changes are no longer needed
<highvoltage> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks lj
<LaserJock> highvoltage: what?
<fowlduck> If one or the other of an argument are required by a command, how is it represented in the manpage?
<ryanakca> azeem: LaserJock: unidiffs are here: http://pastebin.ca/95102
<highvoltage> LaserJock: you ignore me
<LaserJock> oh, sorry
<highvoltage> :)
<LaserJock> got lots going on
<LaserJock> HELLO highvoltage!!!
<highvoltage> ok, i understand
<fowlduck> as in, either you put a -V or a Directory
<highvoltage> LaserJock: that's more like it!
<ryanakca> LaserJock: heres a number... oh, dear me... you got 234234..... poor you :)
<ryanakca> oops... that was for highvoltage... lol
<fowlduck> so, anyone know offhand?
<highvoltage> lol
<ryanakca> poor LaserJock as well... everybody hounding him...
<crimsun> fowlduck: need more context.
<tseng> fowlduck: at the top there is a command line example
<highvoltage> it's not easy being a LaserJock of such... caliber
<fowlduck> tseng, I'm curious about how to represent it in a manpage, I'm writing one
<tseng> fowlduck: optional args will be in brackets
<highvoltage> (sorry, pushing austin powers thing a bit too far there)
<fowlduck> crimsun, with the mac-robber command you must either use the -V option alone, or a directory alone
<LaserJock> highvoltage: hehe
<fowlduck> crimsun, so either use mac-robber -V, or use mac-robber /path
<crimsun> -V | Path, then
<crimsun> as tseng alluded to, there are numerous examples in existing man pages
<fowlduck> I've been trying to find one
<fowlduck> sorry
<crimsun> man 1 man
<crimsun> note the use of the pipe as an OR operator
<crimsun> (in the SYNOPSIS)
<tseng> note that file in man 1 man isnt in brackets
<tseng> its not optional
<ryanakca> LaserJock: ok, other than makefile... other errors :)  ( if your too busy now, that's fine... I'll just bug you later :) )
<fowlduck> mmkay
<LaserJock> ryanakca: it seems ok to me. I guess I'd like to see you try to poke Debian once (pehaps with a patch for the new version or whatever) and then we can upload in Ubuntu if we get no response
<ryanakca> kk... #ubuntu-dev ?
<LaserJock> ryanakca: what about it?
<ryanakca> I mean #debian-dev ??
<ryanakca> nope... whats the debian devel chan?
<LaserJock> ryanakca: just post a comment to that bug
<Kamping_Kaiser> when debianising a package the 'copyright' bit is the upstream authors copyright?
<LaserJock> or email the maintainer directly
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> might quit while i'm ahead and beat the sun up :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> @time Adelaide
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Adelaide: July 22 2006, 04:47:37
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all. good luck and have fun :)
<LaserJock> have a good sleep and dream of beautiful packages ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gone*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<fowlduck> I still don't know how to format this in sgml to get the desired output
<ryanakca> LaserJock: found the debian maintainer on irc... ask them what? if they're going to take care of the bug or ???
<LaserJock> ryanakca: if they are planning on updating to the new upstream and tell them what you've tested
<LaserJock> and if you can do anything to help
<ryanakca> kk
<fowlduck> anyone know of any docs on docbook-to-man that include the available formats and their output?
<LaserJock> I'm no help fowlduck, sorry.
<fowlduck> LaserJock, it's ok, thanks :)
<crimsun> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/docbook2man.1.html
<fowlduck> crimsun, I'm not seeing the formatting input and output in there, but thanks for looking
<coobra> :|
<crimsun> fowlduck: your question is imprecise. Please restate it.
<fowlduck> crimsun, what sgml input produces what manpage output?
<fowlduck> crimsun, http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/documentation/reference/html/cmdsynopsis.html
<fowlduck> i gtg, thanks crimsun
<Toadstool> g'night everybody
<bluefoxicy> http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vulniconef6.png  I suck at art
<tseng> er
<tseng> all i see there is a bunch of spam
<tseng> way to go
<micahcowan> looks good to me: what's it for?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-22
<tseng> oh, that lock?
<tseng> why bother with that
<LaserJock> I'm sure nobody has ever made a lock icon before
<tseng> s'what im saying
<_ion> That's the first lock i've ever seen. Do locks exist?
<bluefoxicy> It's the ugliest lock I've ever seen :/
<bluefoxicy> and I have no idea how to make it prettier.
<LaserJock> steal somebody else's
<bluefoxicy> isn't that a copyright issue
<LaserJock> only if they don't want you to
<LaserJock> if it's an open source icon, then have at it
<micahcowan> what's a "lock"? a pidfile?
* bluefoxicy pages through tango icons
<bluefoxicy> micahcowan:  I was trying to figure an indicator out for when security problems are detected
<micahcowan> hah! nice!
<bluefoxicy> specifically something to flash in the notification area when stack smash protection is triggered or something.  "Oh holy crap, buffer overflows!"
<LaserJock> you need an icon for that?
<LaserJock> how about flashing a blue screen?
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  Perhaps.  I'm not quite sure yet, I've been brainstorming stuff based on pitti's AutomatedProblemReports spec
<_ion> Ubuntu needs a brown screen of death.
<LaserJock> YES
<bluefoxicy> brown screen of death?
<bluefoxicy> "Hi.  Ubuntu has shit all over itself, sorry."
<bluefoxicy> I'll chalk that right up there with calling the Edgy milestones "Knots"
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  I'm far too amused by that spec, btw.  Mostly because I'm trying to figure a way to categorize and prioritize various indicators of security vulnerabilities from crash data, rather than just splatter a big blob of "here's every segfault and such that every user's experienced in these apps" all over the dev table :>  It's got me more excited than is healthy.
<LaserJock> good for you :-)
<LaserJock> it does seem like things like that could be a bit more descriptive
<_ion> "Problem 0x6f095e28 detected at 0xf181bcf5. Send report* to Canonical? [Yes]  [Yes]  *) Report may include personal information about you."
<bluefoxicy> well with Edgy doing stack smash protection it's no problem to look at death by __stack_chk_fail() and say it's a stack smash.  That was what I started with :)
<bluefoxicy> _ion:  lol
<LaserJock> _ion: yeah, at least we could do "Your computer has just roasted itself. If you want any hope for help please send this to ..."
<_ion> Has anyone noticed that the recipient's phone number is printed in a scientific format (3,5844912765e+011) on the Shipit envelope? :-)
<bluefoxicy> I am thinking more along the lines of something that asks the user if it can automatically and silently send non-sensitive information (i.e. omit stack dumps, command line, environment, core dump) and allows sending other information later; or allows the user to let it always alert him upfront
<bluefoxicy> or of course just goes away and does nothing.
<LaserJock> _ion: really?
<bluefoxicy> I'm not sure what pitti has in mind UI-wise.
<_ion> laserjock: That example number was from the envelope i received, with some digits changed to protect the innocent. :-)
<Enverex> I'm trying to package an app but it tries to write outside of $PREFIX and fails. Is there any easy way around this?
<LaserJock> _ion: weird
<_ion> Apparently someone decided to store phone numbers in a numeric variable.
<LaserJock> Enverex: can you pastebin the failure?
<Enverex> Sure, 1 sec
<Enverex> LaserJock, http://pastebin.ca/95332
<bluefoxicy> wow, tango looks a lot nicer than tangerine
<Enverex> I'd also like to get somone to check one of my other packages I've submitted to make sure I'm not doing anything too stupid, else if I go making any more packages I'll have to remake them again, heh
<_ion> bluefoxicy: I respectfully disagree.
<bluefoxicy> _ion:  you must like orange a lot then
<_ion> bluefoxicy: I've got enough of the blue color themes that have been used since, uh, 80's or so. :-)
<bluefoxicy> _ion:  blue is pleasant to the eye :p  Ubuntu has got to have the ugliest default theme I've ever seen.
<_ion> Tangerine sits very naturally with the Human Gtk theme.
<_ion> I love it. :-)
<LaserJock> Enverex: hmm, I don't know. I'd make sure that the Makefile isn't doing something funny and that debian/rules is right
<LaserJock> Enverex: if you need to create a dir you can use the dirs file
<LaserJock> ok guys, I really must work.
<bluefoxicy> _ion:  they could have used some creative usage of varied shades of green/blue instead of going all brown or all orange.
<Enverex> This is getting beyond a joke
<Enverex> dropping every 10 minutes
<_ion> Always with the green and blue, argh.
<Laser_away> bluefoxicy: I like the brown and orange, I also like blue and green
<Laser_away> it could be purple for all I care :-)
<bluefoxicy> _ion: there's a psychological method behind it.
<Laser_away> as long as it has ponies on the desktop I'm fine ;-)
<bluefoxicy> hahaha
<Enverex> Laser_away,
<Enverex>     if test -z "$prefix"; then
<Enverex>         prefix="/usr/local"
<Enverex>     fi
<Enverex> That's the only reference I can find to it
<Enverex> (it's in configure)
<Laser_away> hmm, maybe something is hard coded
<Laser_away> or maybe it's right, I can't think anymore
<Laser_away> ugg, I just found an 84KB .emacs file on the web.
<Enverex> :( Ubuntu is missing some apps I really want/need so I'm trying to package them myself, heh (E-UAE, UADE, etc)
<Laser_away> Enverex: don't worry, stick with it. It will work out.
<Enverex> oh, Audatious (it's like XMMS but not shit)
<Laser_away> Enverex: I'm just not any help right now
<Enverex> audacious rather
<Enverex> Kinda got bored with packaging after spending an entire day working out how and kinda not doing too well, heh
<Enverex> GRRr and UADE crashes on songend with XMMS
<Enverex> Anyone here that can help with a package?
<Enverex> *pokes the channel with a stick*
<Enverex> ack, SexyPSF is missing too
* Enverex sighs
<Laser_away> Enverex: don't give up you'll get it
<Enverex> Lots of effort for little to no reward
<Laser_away> Enverex:  you might need to do something else for a little bit and come back to it latter when somebody can spend some time on it
<Laser_away> Enverex: it's proabably fairly close
<Laser_away> you just need to get that last little bit and then the whole world with thank you :-)
<Enverex> This is like the third day I've been in here trying to get help
<tseng> most of us have real jobs / school
<Enverex> So do I heh, that's why I can't afford to spend 12 hours making a package
<Laser_away> Enverex: it took me about 3 weeks to do my first one
<tseng> it doesnt take me 12 hours to make a package
<tseng> it takes 1
<Laser_away> just do it off and on
<tseng> so, there is a hump to get over
<Laser_away> you'll get the hang of it
<Laser_away> Enverex: still stuck on the "installing to the wrong path" issue?
<Enverex> Yup
<Enverex> If something wants "gtk-config" what package is that likely to be part of?
<Laser_away> Enverex: can you pastebin your debian/rules file for me?
<Enverex> It's the default one Laser_away, if you still want it
<Laser_away> yeah
<Laser_away> Enverex: did you try creating the dir?
<Enverex> http://pastebin.ca/95390
<Enverex> No...  I didn't think that would work as I thought everything had to be within $PREFIX for it to work
<Laser_away> Enverex: have you built the program from source before?
<Enverex> Yup, I have it installed now from source (but not before I tried making that)
<Laser_away> Enverex: does it have DESTDIR in the makefile somewhere?
<Laser_away> the basic problem seems to be that it isn't respecting the PREFIX
<LaserJock> apparently I'm not so away
<Enverex> It doesn't have DESTDIR anywhere in the makefile, no
<LaserJock> grep for "/usr/share/uade2/players" in the source dir
<LaserJock> or at least "players"
<Enverex> Nothing
<LaserJock> are you packaging 2.02?
<Enverex> yeah
<LaserJock> Enverex: ok, here's what I did
<LaserJock> I grabbed the source
<LaserJock> greped for "players"
<LaserJock> got a hit on Makefile.in
<LaserJock> mkdir -p "$(DATADIR)/players"
<LaserJock> which is the problem line
<LaserJock> so then I grep for DATADIR
<LaserJock> and I get
<Enverex> Weird, "grep "players" ./" got nothing for me
<LaserJock> I did grep "players" *
<Enverex> I missed -f out, heh
<LaserJock> I think I'd grep around and see how DATADIR is getting set
<LaserJock> and see what you need to set to fix it
<Enverex> Is it ok to manually edit the makefile to make it work my way then?
<LaserJock> well, I don't think you'll need to
<LaserJock> I think your basic problem is in debian/rules
<LaserJock> you set --prefix=/usr
<LaserJock> when you ./configure
<Enverex> All I see for DATADIR is "Makefile.in:DATADIR = {PACKAGEPREFIX}{DATADIR}"
<LaserJock> then latter on form make install you do prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/uade/usr
<LaserJock> that's not all
<Enverex> Well, where it's set
<Kyral> Hey guys, random question
<Kyral> Does Membership ever expire?
<LaserJock> hmm, membership I'm not sure. MOTU lasts 2 years
<Kyral> I think I read someplace that it does
<Kyral> I'm kinda worried now lol
<LaserJock> Enverex: basically you need to figure out how to get it to install to an arbitrary directory
<Kyral> I've backed off bigtime....but does still helping in #ubuntu and #kubuntu still merit Membership....
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> I guess
<Enverex> LaserJock, What if it's just not a sane makefile and tries to install outside of $PREFIX anyway?
<Kyral> I mean I've been more active with the Free Software community at large....so I guess that indirectly counts as helping Ubuntu lol
<LaserJock> Enverex: PACKAGEPREFIX looks like a winner
<Enverex> configure:    -e "s|{PACKAGEPREFIX}|$packageprefix|g" \
<Kyral> anyway -ERANDOMNESS
<Enverex> hmm, that's the only instance where it's not just called
<LaserJock> exactly, so set it it instead of PREFIX
<Enverex> ah
<Enverex> So I DO need to edit the makefile, or do you mean in rules or something?
<LaserJock> rules
<Kyral> Watch out soon you guys might be packaging software I wrote lol
<Enverex> LaserJock, : how exactly? heh
<LaserJock> Enverex: check out ./configure --help
<LaserJock> I think you might need to set --prefix=/usr and --package-prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/uade/usr
<LaserJock> I mean --package-prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/uade
<LaserJock> normally that is DESTDIR
<LaserJock> Kyral: your membership expires 2007-05-09
<LaserJock> according to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers/+members
<Kyral> How'd you find that out?
<Kyral> ah
<LaserJock> no sorry, it's 2007-12-05
<LaserJock> 2 year, I think
<Enverex> Ok, thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> hmm, well there went my day :-)
<LaserJock> I hope it goes well. Packaging can be one of the most enjoyable and most frustrating things
<crimsun> Kyral: assisting in irc certainly merits continued membership.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Heya Laser
<bddebian> Err LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<LaserJock> bddebian: I was going to say, have you seen the latest comment on the scilab new release bug?
<bddebian> In LP or on Debian BTS?
<LaserJock> Debian
<LaserJock> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=271364
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 271364 in wnpp "Subject: RFH: scilab -- Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath)" [Normal,Open] 
<crimsun> that's all you, LaserJock/bddebian
<LaserJock> well it's kinda dumb really
<imbrandon> LaserJock: did you have to install xcode for fink ?
<LaserJock> there are like 3 or 4  people it seems who are packaging Scilab 4.0 in some form or another but nothing has been uploaded
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> LaserJock: hrm ok thanks
<LaserJock> imbrandon: The OS X dvd has it all
<LaserJock> although that might be getting old now
<imbrandon> LaserJock: btw wanna get on the recording tomarrow sometime ( afternoon ) about motu school and other misc stuff
<imbrandon> LaserJock: i'm just downloading it ( i installed osx 10.4 from cd )
<LaserJock> imbrandon: you want what? I didn't catch the first part of your sentence
<imbrandon> podcast ;)
<LaserJock> oh cool, who are you interviewing?
<bddebian> LaserJock: I'm not holding my breath anymore :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: yeah
<imbrandon> no one really , but we were gonna talk about the new ubuntu classroom and easier motuing
<LaserJock> cool
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<LaserJock> imbrandon: round table disscussion?
<imbrandon> yup
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> well thats the intended format
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: oh, and you want me to hop on?
<LaserJock> geeze I'm thick tonight
<crimsun> who all's in the pot so far?
<imbrandon> sure, thats what i was intending ( i extened an invite to you but kinda worded it wrong )
<crimsun> all're, rather
<bddebian> Damnit, I don't know what to do with my hamlib changes
<crimsun> commit them?
<imbrandon> crimsun: for the podcast? just me and nixternal ( and LaserJock ? ) wanna join for some fun ? heheh
<bddebian> crimsun: I don't know if they are correct
<crimsun> bddebian: URL?
<bddebian> I haven't put them anywhere
<bddebian> What would you want to see?  The big 3?
<crimsun> you mentioned not knowing what to do with your hamlib changes
<bddebian> Aye, I am saying, what files would you want to see?  Just a debdiff?
<crimsun> is this a merge?
<tseng> hamburglar?
<bddebian> tseng: :-)
<tseng> i just had one
<bddebian> crimsun: No, it FTBFSs because of python2.3 so I tried to make it comply to the new python policy
<bddebian> It builds OK now but I'm not sure that stuff should actually end up in /usr/lib/python-support/site-packages now?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> (since you use python-support)
<crimsun> python-support then takes care of b-c for python2.x
<bddebian> OK cool, then should I upload to Ubuntu or send to BTS and wait?
<crimsun> bts.
<crimsun> syncs++
<bddebian> Somehow I knew you'd say that :-)
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<LaserJock> bddebian: is there are reason you are using python-support rather than python-central
<bddebian> Nope, does it matter?
<crimsun> no, it doesn't at all matter.
<LaserJock> well, it seemed to me with python-central you didn't have to change much of anything
<LaserJock> but maybe that's just with my packages
<crimsun> you should have to change much w/ either
<bddebian> I didn't have to change much for python-support either
<crimsun> shouldn't ^
<LaserJock> well, with python-support you have to change the install location, right?
<crimsun> yes
<LaserJock> I need to update my debian packages
<LaserJock> is generally ok to have a different person sponsor an upload in Debian?
<crimsun> different from...?
<LaserJock> well, I initially had ChrisH upload a package
<LaserJock> but azeem did the other one
<LaserJock> I haven't talked with ChrisH since then so I'm wondering if I could just have azeem sponsor both
<crimsun> I see no reason to hold hard and fast, but it's a matter of respect (and time, ...)
<bddebian> Ack, which reminds me I have got to get on colorgcc
<bddebian> Hmm, do I steal the wxmaxima merge..
<LaserJock> from who?
<bddebian> Loic
<LaserJock> well, I doubt he'd mind
<crimsun> he hasn't been active lately (probably very busy), so I'd go ahead.
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<lukaswayne9> Hey, I've had this package in the REVU for quite a while, I just need one more advocate.  Could someone take a look at it?  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2760
<lukaswayne9> ditto with http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2758
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: If stellarium ever finishes building I'll try to take a look
<lukaswayne9> alright, cool thanks
<ajmitch> hi
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<lukaswayne9> hey everyone
<lukaswayne9> bddebian: ever finish compiling?
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: Trying fceu-server now
<lukaswayne9> cool
<tritium> Wow, Thilo-Six invaded my Inbox :)
<bddebian> heh
<tritium> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya tritium
* ajmitch gets around to filing that ITP
<carthik> I wonder if the gtk2 version of gnucash, gnucash 2.0.0 will make it into Egdy...
<ajmitch> it may
<ajmitch> considering that it's in debian unstable
<ajmitch> though it has an RC bug open
<carthik> Cool. Thanks, ajmitch.
<bddebian> I wonder why spim isn't on any merge lists?
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: advocated both
<ajmitch> I suppose I should ask for a pyflakes sync as well
<bddebian> Yeah ajmitch, get to work :-)
<lukaswayne9> bddebian: thanks! so what now?  how do they get into universe?
<bddebian> They get uploaded :-)
<lukaswayne9> bddebian: cool!
<lukaswayne9> when?  is it like a script or something? or what?
<lukaswayne9> not to be impatient, i'm just curious on how it all works
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: To be honest I am not sure.  If they don't get picked up, I'll upload them
<lukaswayne9> alright! thanks a lot!
<bddebian> Oh, spim is a multiverse package, haven't looked at those merge pages :-(
<bddebian> Egads, axiom is 40Mb :-(
<bddebian> xfree86-common.. WTF?
<HorD> hola
<HorD> alguien abla en espaol?
<HorD> no?
<HorD> gueno..
<tritium> HorD: no aqui.  /j #ubuntu-es
<HorD> me voy.....
<HorD> oka!
<HorD> gracias tritium!
<HorD> chao
<tritium> de nada
<Kamping_Kaiser> greetings motu land
<ajmitch> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> do debs support multiple dependancies then an or? (if $this  and $that ; then ok to install || $other and $else; then ok to install)
<crimsun> the associativity isn't clear, could you parenthesise?
<crimsun> what does 'multiple dependencies' refer to?
<crimsun> there's the concept of Provides, which is what I /think/ you mean.
<Kamping_Kaiser> say a deb that supports kde+gnome, it can *either* depend on qt+kdelib, *or* gtk+gnomelib, so if it needs to install it looks for one combo of the depends
<crimsun> for instance, if a package Depends on "exim | mail-transport-agent", then if you have postfix installed you're fine.
<crimsun> (since postfix Provides mail-transport-agent)
<crimsun> it reads as if you're looking at Provides, yes.
<Toadstool> good morning everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, i suspect i'll get to them later in the docs, it was just a question that occured to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Toadstool :)
<Toadstool> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ajmitch> hi
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: care to give me a list of packages on REVU that you've uploaded & can be archived?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ah...yeah?  edgy-changes would be the most effective
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: or do you want me to write you a list?
<ajmitch> a list would be nicer
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: checkinstall, knights
<Hobbsee> kommando
<Toadstool> heya ajmitch & Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> kbiff, kdiff3
<Hobbsee> kprof keurocalc
<Hobbsee> nip2, kid3
<Hobbsee> amarok aasaver ktorrent
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper, egoboo, enigma knmap
<Hobbsee> ksudoku kdbg
<Hobbsee> kbarcode, komba2,
<Hobbsee> kwave, ksensors, ksynaptics, kxml*
<ajmitch> have you uploaded *all* the ones on REVU under your name?
<Hobbsee> kvdr, klogic
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: not quite
<Hobbsee> and kcemirror
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that's all :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: there's one that FTBFS, and a few that i had a go at, but need to be examined by other people
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Which one fails?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: kover
<StevenK> I don't feel like reading through main bugs and I don't feel like hacking on Rails. Packaging sounds good.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: It's on REVU
<StevenK> ?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yeah, it's also at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kover/1:2.9.6-3ubuntu1
<StevenK> Ah, it's been uploaded.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3503886/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.kover_1%3A2.9.6-3ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz was the build log
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yeah, it got uploaded, then failed to build on the buildds.
<StevenK> With that error, it should have failed to build for you, too.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: it didnt.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: i dont know why, but it definetly built and installed fine, otherwise i wouldnt have asked someone to upload it.
<StevenK> Actually, it isn't your fault.
<StevenK> /usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:43: error: '__le64' does not name a type
<StevenK> I suspect it's linux-kernel-headers which is broken.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i can tell it's not a packaging error - i just dont know why it failed
<Hobbsee> ah
* StevenK is still checking.
* Hobbsee notes that there's a planet penguin racer 0.5 alpha out.
* Fujitsu looks for something to package.
<StevenK> Oh, yuck!
<ajmitch> StevenK: ?
<Arbiter> hi *
<StevenK> It's DBS
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates <-- :)
<Fujitsu> Aha. Thanks, Toadstool.
* Hobbsee merges ppracer in the background.
* StevenK builds kover.
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi
<LaserJock> hmm, I need to get thilosix to chill out on the bug commentary a bit
<Arbiter> thilosix?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I had him go through the MOTU Science bugs today
<LaserJock> but i got into renaming bugs and mailing launchpad-users
<LaserJock> must have had a fair amount of time on his hands
<Arbiter> LaserJock, have you reviewed agave?
<Arbiter> :)
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Reproducible.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yeah darn, okay.
<LaserJock> it looked pretty good from a quick glance
<Arbiter> LaserJock, it's almost the same as colorscheme
<LaserJock> I haven't had a chance to build, etc.
<Arbiter> except for the patch
<StevenK> static __inline__ __le64 __cpu_to_le64p(const __u64 *p)
* StevenK wonders why gcc doesn't like that line.
<Arbiter> and different package name in debian/{control,copyright}
<Arbiter> and debian/changelog
<StevenK> Okay, I am confused now.
<nixternal> g'nite
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I can't stand his renaming thing... `Confirmed | such-and-such', `User hasn't responded since X | such-and-such'...
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: sorry about that
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, it's incredibly annoying :P
<LaserJock> I just intended for him to confirms bugs and normal triage stuff
<Fujitsu> He's done that... as well as destroying every bug he's touched.
<Fujitsu> But, at least he's triaging :)
<LaserJock> well, I think he is
<LaserJock> it's hard to tell what exactly he's doing
<Fujitsu> Yeah, in the middle of the whole turning the title field into a comment/status field, and the description field into an extended ASCII-art-containing status container.
<LaserJock> hehe
<Fujitsu> ** Description changed:
<Fujitsu> + ================================
<Fujitsu> + Bug Status 21st July '06 by T. Six:
<Fujitsu> + Fix in Ubuntu package has been released
<Fujitsu> + Bug has been reported upstream (Debian), upstream hasnt answered yet.
<Fujitsu> + ================================
<Fujitsu> +
<Fujitsu> THAT.
<Fujitsu> IS.
<Fujitsu> Not good.
<Fujitsu> I would go around and reverse all of those changes... But that would spam everybody again.
<Hobbsee> oh gosh.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, I'm not sure what to do
<LaserJock> I don't want to spam everybody again
<LaserJock> but it's made it a bit difficult
<LaserJock> I guess I'll email him and try to get him straightened out a bit so he doesn't do it more
<Fujitsu> Yeah, this has made a lot of bugs rather unmanageable... We ideally need to get them modified to their original states without spamming the entire world... Anybody with access to Launchpad's Postgres? :P
<StevenK> Heh, who knew Launchpad used postgres.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I can try to do that tommorow
<Fujitsu> StevenK, I'm pretty sure it does.
<LaserJock> hmm, it's kinda hard to say "Stop it" in a polite way
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> However, he's used to being told to `stop it' unpolitely.
<Fujitsu> He's known by everyone on ubuntu-users... as an annoying person.
<LaserJock> oh, I see
<LaserJock> I've only run into him a couple times, long ago
<Fujitsu> He always signs his messages with `\n\n bye Thilo'... I've seen a HUGE number of his messages.
<LaserJock> ok, email sent
<LaserJock> tommorow I'll ask about reverting changes if possible
<Laser_away> Fujitsu: thanks for the heads up ;-)
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Laser_away... It should be fairly easy for a Launchpad-person to quickly revert the title/description changes.
<Fujitsu> Hi, Gloubiboulga.
<Gloubiboulga> hi Fujitsu, hi all
<Hobbsee> hi Gloubiboulga
<Fujitsu> If upstream provides a Debian package, should it be used/modified rather than creating an entirely new one?
<cypher1> is it the community or specific people who builds big packages like opera, gnome etc ?
<cypher1> i meant specific people in the communtiy ;) as we are all part of ubuntu community
<Gloubiboulga> the opera packages are not built by the community, since the sources are closed
<cypher1> ok
<Gloubiboulga> gnome is maintained by 2 persons in ubuntu :)
<Gloubiboulga> but anyone can provide patches/fixes
<Toadstool> heya Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi Toadstool
<cypher1> Gloubiboulga, thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Can anybody answer my question>
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: it depends on how good upstream packaging is and usually it's quite bad :)
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> I'll check, then.
<Gloubiboulga> + upstream usually doesn't provide a source package
<Toadstool> yep
<Fujitsu> They do in this case. They provide a repository, and I'm currently grabbing the package.
<ajmitch> upstream isn't _always_ useless with source packages
* Hobbsee wonders how to make this not suck.
* Arbiter fights it's battle against ati-drivers
<Fujitsu> Arbiter, AMD-drivers, you mean :P
<Arbiter> ati ati
<Arbiter> pff this crap just doesn't work well
<Arbiter> i have lots of problems rendering 3d scenes
* ajmitch sees a large number of posts on the launchpad-users list from one person
<Arbiter> it's simple: rendering freezes for about 450ms every 5-6 seconds
<Arbiter> it's annoying
* Hobbsee glares at ppracer for being highly evil, and working in dapper.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: just fix it then :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i dont know how then - i cant figure out why it works better in dapper than edgy.
<ajmitch> is it the build-deps that's giving you problems
<ajmitch> explain what 'works better' means
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: has a higher framerate, making the game actually playable.
<ajmitch> ok..
<Hobbsee> it's really slow and chuggy on edgy here, and i'm not sure why - ie which packages are missing, etc
* Hobbsee suspects openGL or something.
<ajmitch> i810 drivers?
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, yeah i'm having GL problems too
<ajmitch> then I doubt it's the package, but mesa
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ah...so that's what mesa is - what's the fix?
<ajmitch> I've seen others with that problem, and opengl-using apps complain on edgy here as well
<ajmitch> you wait for it to be fixed
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: right, okay.  hmm, these have weird dependancies.
<ajmitch> unless you really want to dive into the mesa code
<Hobbsee> hmmm...true
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'd like it to just work (tm) kthnksbye!  :P
<Arbiter> hm... gentoo has mesa 6.5
<Arbiter> why not bump our packages?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: sure, go do it
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you're the core dev, you go fix it.
<Hobbsee> of course, i'm sure StevenK would like to fix it :)
<ajmitch> mesa in debian has 671 bugs against it
<Hobbsee> holy sugar!  that's a lot.
<ajmitch> '* The "-O666 -fwater-c00ling -DBE_F4ST" release'
<Arbiter> only 4 bugs in gentoo :P
<Arbiter> maybe gentoo devs have made some patches?
<ajmitch> perhaps that shows how many people use gentoo?
* Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yep :P
<Arbiter> ajmitch, pfff :P
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: go and fix it.
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, i'm not code-dev :P
<Arbiter> *core
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: do you need to be?  if the patches are good, they'll be accepted
<Arbiter> i don't have the time to test such things :)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: bleh.
<Arbiter> :P
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, uhm... does the ati GL impl use mesa?
<ajmitch> Arbiter: you probably have a different problem
<Arbiter> ajmitch, maybe
<Arbiter> i have render freeze every 6-7 secs
<Arbiter> *freezes*
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: no idea, i dont deal in X :P
<Arbiter> ajmitch, but this problem appeared only few days ago in edgy
<Hobbsee> probably a good thing, too
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, ;)
<phanatic> morning
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
<phanatic> Hobbsee: had a great party yesterday? ;)
<Hobbsee> phanatic: you mean today?  yep :)
<Hobbsee> phanatic: and i've discovered the mess that is mesa, so i've had a good day :)
<Hobbsee> the girls took me shopping and out for pizza :)
<phanatic> oh, my... timezones are not my friends :)
<phanatic> that's great!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<phanatic> so it was not an all day bugfixing party then :)
<Hobbsee> phanatic: yes, it would have been much better to declare the world as flat, and everyone at the same time
<Hobbsee> phanatic: hah, no.  note, i said "the girls"
<phanatic> yeah, noticed ;)
<Hobbsee> which usually doesnt mean "bugfixers"
<ajmitch> it can...
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, are you here?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: sure it can...but..
* Hobbsee holds up her hands.  i'm not reviewing anything tonigth :P
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, yes
<phanatic> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> phanatic: :P
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hello phanatic :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, do you want to review my updated colorscheme package? (new upstream release, new upstream program name and gcc 4.1 patch)
<Arbiter> :)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, not now, but I'll do it today
<phanatic> heh, my karma gets more and more every day without doing anything...
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, thanks a lot
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, what's the new name ?
<Arbiter> agave
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<Arbiter> heh i need to redo all the package process thanks to it's upstream author :p
<ajmitch> phanatic: quite strange
<Arbiter> phanatic, mine too :p
<ajmitch> phanatic: they must be doing adjustments again, mine has shot up to over 5x what it was a week ago
<phanatic> ajmitch: indeed
<cypher1> why does gpg says "secret key not available" during debuild -S while i had already done "gpg --key-gen" ??
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, mine is 5 times what it was yesterday.
<Hobbsee> cypher1: did you specify the -kyourkeyid?
<Hobbsee> wow, my karma went up again too.
<cypher1> Hobbsee, -kmykeyid to debuild ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: yep
<Hobbsee> hi doko_
<cypher1> Hobbsee, no let me try it
<cypher1> Hobbsee, thanks!!! it works
<Hobbsee> cypher1: :)
<cypher1> Hobbsee, wonder why it is not mentioned in packaging guide
<Hobbsee> cypher1: because Laser_away hasnt added it
<cypher1> ok :)
<Hobbsee> besides, why did you need to sign it anyway?  i guess if you were uploading it to revu
<cypher1> yes i am learning to package and doing my first
<cypher1> hope to upload to revu
<cypher1> Hobbsee, we can upload any kind of packages right ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: ah right
<Hobbsee> cypher1: only sources.
<cypher1> Hobbsee, binary package ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1: nope.  no binaries.
<cypher1> Hobbsee, so pbuilder should not be done ??
<Hobbsee> cypher1: it should, to test out the debs that you make.
<Hobbsee> but dputting *.changes will only upload teh source files.
* Hobbsee is afk
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:03)
* cypher1 is away: Away
<ajmitch> cypher1: please avoid using away scripts like that
<ajmitch> they clutter up the channel
<Enverex> I've got a question regarding a rather split package if anyone is awake
<sivang> hi folks
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi siretart
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, sivang
<Kamping_Kaiser> (sorry st)
<sivang> hey dude
<sivang> 'sup ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> reading the packaging guide, amoungst other things :)
<Enverex> I have a source package that normally detects whether you have xmms and/or audacious installed and then installs the plugins if you have them installed, now, how would I make that work as a package?
<Fujitsu> Have seperate packages for each plugin.
<Enverex> I thought of that but it seemed a bit wasteful considering there would be technically no difference between the packages other than the deps line on the control file
<Fujitsu> No, no... The seperate plugin files in different packages.
<Gloubiboulga> but the dependencies will be different
<Gloubiboulga> the deps line is quite important actually
<Gloubiboulga> depending on xmms will bring the gtk1.2 libs, depending on audacious will bring gtk2
<Gloubiboulga> it's a big difference :)
<Enverex> Fujitsu, but it's one source package...
<Enverex> Audacious isn't even in Synaptic yet, which is annoying because XMMS sucks ass, heh
<Fujitsu> Enverex, one source package can produce as many binary packages as necessary.
<Enverex> Fujitsu, Erm, how do I go about that then?
<Fujitsu> Are you using debhelper?
<Enverex> yeah
<Fujitsu> You'll just need to tell it to put the plugin files in seperate packages... I've forgotten exactly how.
<Enverex> Although that wont work yet anyway as audacious would be a dep for one and it's not available yet
<Gloubiboulga> by using .install files and several entries in debian/control
<Enverex> Over my head =/
<Fujitsu> Enverex, just set audacious as a dependency, it just won't be installable yet.
<Enverex> Well yeah, but pbuilder will fail so I wont know if it worked
<Enverex> If the package is named uade and it's building an xmms plugin, would xmms-uade (for the binary package) be correct?
<Gloubiboulga> Ithink so
<Enverex> hmm, I just thought, it makes a uade123 player too =/
<Enverex> arg, I need to make this 3 packages but have no idea how
<Gloubiboulga> Enverex, have a look at other packages ;)
<Enverex> Can't think of any others that do that
<Gloubiboulga> xchat, gftp, almost all the libs build multiple bianries
<Gloubiboulga> see how they use .install files in debian/
<Enverex> grrr
<Enverex> E: You must put some source URIs in your sources.list
<ajmitch> morning ogra_ :)
<ajmitch> (if you're really here)
<Kamping_Kaiser> can dpkg-buildpackage be used in verbose mode - like saying 'i'm applying quilt patches, i'm doign this, that and the otehr now'?
<Enverex> hmm, I'm getting this when trying to build my sexypsf package...
<Enverex> mv libsexypsf.so /tmp/buildd/.xmms/Plugins
<Enverex> mv: cannot move `libsexypsf.so' to `/tmp/buildd/.xmms/Plugins': No such file or directory
* Enverex sighs and pokes the channel
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders what Enverex expects people to tell him
<Enverex> Some clue as to what I need to do to make that error not happen would be good
<ajmitch> it should never try & put files outside of the package build tree
<Enverex> the makefile tells it to move the file to $(HOME)/.xmms/Plugins
<tseng> it should go to /usr/lib/xmms/ or wheverer system wide plugsins go
<ajmitch> Enverex: that's a very bad thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i run `debuild` will that make binary debs like `dpkg-buildpackage` would?
<ajmitch> packages mustn't touch home directories
<ajmitch> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<tseng> debuild runs dpkg-buildpackage
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, right :$
<Enverex> ajmitch, erm, well the plugin is supposed to go into the users xmms plugin folder. How else can it be done?
<ajmitch> Enverex: a package is system-wide, what would you do if you had 20 users on the system, 5 of whom wanted this plugin?
<ajmitch> look at where the other xmms plugins go
<Enverex> That's true
<Enverex> I'll need to modify the makefile then
<ajmitch> quite likely
<ajmitch> and make it respect $(DESTDIR)
<Enverex> Well that's currently...
<Enverex> installglobal: sexypsf
<Enverex>         mv libsexypsf.so `xmms-config --input-plugin-dir`
<ajmitch> which is bad, because if you build this outside of a chroot you're overwriting files on the filesystem
<Enverex> But it also means if XMMS ever changes plugin folder, it wont work (because I now have to set it statically
<ajmitch> you're assuming that xmms will change after all these years
<Enverex> Still, it was a logical thing to use
<ajmitch> yes, and you can still use it
<ajmitch> however if you used something like $(DESTDIR)$(xmms-config --input-plugin-dir) it would also work
<ajmitch> you may or may not need a / in between them
<_ion> An extra / won't hurt.
<ajmitch> from debian/rules, make gets called with the DESTDIR argument
<_ion> I'd add input_plugin_dir := $(shell xmms-config --input-plugin-dir) around the beginning of the Makefile and then use the variable.
<_ion> Note the :=
<Enverex> Say I have a source that makes plugins for 2 different programs AND a standalone program, how do I go about having them split up?
<_ion> Put each package's metadata to debian/control and use debian/packagename.install to install the proper files from debian/tmp.
<Enverex> erm, any guides that make it simpler than that?
<_ion> See dh_install(1)
<Enverex> It did this instead now btw mv libsexypsf.so /tmp/buildd/sexypsf-0.4.8/debian/sexypsf (where as the plugin folder is /usr/lib/xmms/Input/)
<Enverex> meh, this is all too dififcult to be honest
<Enverex> _ion: ALL xmms addons seem to install to home, heh
<Enverex> grr, I specified /usr/local/share in the .install file but it's not copied anything from that into the deb file
<Enverex> (minus the first /)
<Enverex> argh, I hate this, it's so frustating
<slomo> EdgyEft: you don't want anything from /usr/local
<slomo> Enverex: ^
<Enverex> I put "usr/local" it's the folder inside the pbuild
<Enverex> hence why I said "minus the first /"
<Enverex> i.e. this is what pbuilder builds for one of them
<Enverex> install src/frontends/xmms/libuade2.so "/tmp/buildd/uade-2.02/debian/uade/usr/lib/xmms/Input"
<Kamping_Kaiser> noooo! i was trying to 'fix' the wrong file in this frigging vim thing
<Enverex> Ok, it's official, I give up, this all takes FAR too long
<Enverex> and makes little sense
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm confused - the file i need to patch doesnt exist.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, now it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a motu list, and would it be the correct place to ask about patching that messes with your head?
<ajmitch> yes & yes
<ajmitch> and the next motu school thing is on patching
<mloskot> hi all
<ajmitch> though not at a decent time
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mloskot
<mloskot> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, i cant go, i have  a tafe intro thing the same day (but 6 hours later) :|
<mloskot> Is there anyone who could explain me why dh_make generates me following line in the control file: Package: cpptkBROKEN?
<mloskot> I'm creating package for my cpptk library.
<Kamping_Kaiser> actually i need help with making a patch - diffing?
<mloskot> What does this BROKEN mean?
* mloskot hopes this is a good place to ask for support about dh_make (I've read dh_make and related mans)
<mloskot> Here is my complete control file generated by dh_make:
<mloskot> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ko1OTL35.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> my problem is: i get a pure vim source tree, but the file i need to patch doesnt exist untill i run 'fakeroot debian/rules extract', and i'm not sure where its coming from  - presumably somewhere in upstream/debians patches, which i cant work out from grepping
<ajmitch> mloskot: when you ran dh_make, it would have told you to rename the package
<mloskot> ajmitch: hmm, but the name is fine I suppose: cpptk-dev
<ajmitch> because you chose a library package
<ajmitch> and library packages have particularly strict rules
<mloskot> ajmitch: you're right, thanks for the tip, now I know where is the problem.
<mloskot> I run dh_make from script and haven't looked to details of the output msg.
<mloskot> ajmitch: thanks!
<mloskot> ajmitch: so finally I'll get two packages? cpptk-dev and cpptk1 (renamed from cpptkBROKEN), am I right?
<derjohn> anyone ran edgy-alternate-amd64 to install a server on a raid0 ? base-install fails, with "mdadm not found".
<ajmitch> you probably want to read the debian library packaging guide if this is a library
<mloskot> ajmitch: certainly you're right. I'm trying to follow Debian New Maintainers' Guide, so it may not suffice in this subject.
<ajmitch> it won't
<mloskot> ajmitch: thanks again, I've found the guide you mentioned
<ajmitch> people are generally discouraged from packaging a library as their first package, due to the number of little things required
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, got a minute?
<mloskot> Yup, I've been facing these things :-)
<ajmitch> barely, I'm off to bed very shortly
<Kamping_Kaiser> the file i need to patch is extracted from the vim orig upstream tarball, do i make changes -> diff -> try and use diff as a patch?
<ajmitch> generally so, yes
<ajmitch> not knowing what you're doing, I can't really say
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. wish me luck ;) quilt patch system, here i come
<ajmitch> ah, quilt
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that 'ah, rather you then me'?
<ajmitch> I have't used it much
* ajmitch can't really answer questions right now, needs sleep
<ajmitch> night all
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> right, i have a diff :) *moves into battle properly*
<\sh> moins
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi \sh
<Kamping_Kaiser> (random question) are this switches ok for diff? -> diff -ruNa vim/runtime/syntax/debsources.vim vim/runtime/syntax/debsources.mod.vim  >addUbuntuToSourcesList.diff
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm asking because quilt didnt like it. *goes back to README.quilt for clues*
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: why are you doing this btw? vim is already merged with debian and the debsources file has the ubuntu entries too iirc
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: for the diff... that's fine :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo, it doesnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> missing 'dapper, edgy+univer+multi+restr' (or my versions of vim are)
<slomo> oh right... seems like i missed that ;) ok, if you give me the diff i'll upload it later :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo, would that diff ^ do, or do you want a proper quilt one?
<slomo> that one would be fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. *goes to try and win this fight anyway.* ... i deserve to win :)
<slomo> the quilt patches are normal diffs anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. they seem to have an extra line (unless i'm just not used to diffs)
<slomo> which one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Index: vim/runtime/syntax/debcontrol.vim
<Kamping_Kaiser> ===================================================================
<Kamping_Kaiser> (eg)
<slomo> nothing to worry about :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> well it failed to apply because of it, so i wondered :)
<slomo> not because of this lines... there must've been another conflict
* Kamping_Kaiser has moved on, but the gist of it was 'cant find file on line 3', and line 3 was diff info (22,22 type stuff)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :) *hugs*
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser ;0
<Hobbsee> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps quilt patch about /a lot/
<Hobbsee> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Yagisan
<Hobbsee> hi Yagisan
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee and Yagisan
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo, it seems those 2 lines are added by quilt. I *FINALLY* got it to patch
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: there are some patches without these lines that work fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> slomo, i belive you :)
<slomo> patches/cindent-fix.patch for example
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you want me to email it to you, or attach it to the bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ls
<slomo> attach it to the bug and assign the bug to me... i'll upload it in some minutes after i'm back from shopping ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, asigning to slomo :)
<Yagisan> evening Kamping_Kaiser, Hobbsee, phanatic
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, night all. :) i'm going to quit while i'm ahead :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> night Hobbsee :) catch you tomorrow
<Hobbsee> night Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate *gone*
<bddebian> Heya gang
<phanatic> hey raphink and bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello phanatic
<raphink> hi phanatic
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone here know how I can use the files that dh_make produces if my build command have something in between ./configure and make ?
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: Just run qmake after configure in rules
<phanatic> FunnyLookinHat: just insert the appropriate command in the right place (either after ./configure or before make of course)
<FunnyLookinHat> ooh ok, in the rules file.
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks
<bddebian> Is there any point in replacing an xfree86-common build-dep with x11-common?  Or do I just have to get all the modules it needs?
<phanatic> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, in debian/rules. just left out the most important info, sorry :)
<slomo> Kamping_Kaiser: uploaded, thanks :)
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, ping
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, pong
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, colorscheme is not out of NEW, right?
<Arbiter> nope
* Arbiter was playing with C++ & qt4
<Gloubiboulga> I think it might a good idea to ask a reject for it
<Arbiter> #ubuntu-devel?
<Gloubiboulga> yes
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, agave is ok?
<Gloubiboulga> it'll make things easier for everyone (name change)
<Arbiter> yep
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I'm checking :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, good work :)
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, asked for removal
* Arbiter goes back playing with C++ & qt
<Gloubiboulga> thanks Arbiter
<bddebian> Kamping_Kaiser: Oh, so you have slomo doing your dirty work now eh? :-)
<bddebian> phanatic: Mind if I do the labplot merge?
<phanatic> bddebian: feel free to do it :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: *\o/*
<LaserJock> *-o-*
<LaserJock> *\o/*
* chillywilly ugrades the laptop to edgy for shits and grins :)
* LaserJock wonders which one chillywilly will be doing most
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, ping
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, yep
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, do i need to remove changelog entries like " * New upstream version" and replace with " * Initial release"?
<Gloubiboulga> Arbiter, I think so, yes
<Arbiter> well
<Arbiter> it's in my tomorrow TODO
<Arbiter> i have to play with C++ and QT4 now :D
<Gloubiboulga> no hurry, lets check that colorscheme is really REJECTED
<Arbiter> i posted on -devel
<Gloubiboulga> you should play with C and GTK :p
<Arbiter> Gloubiboulga, nah :P
<Arbiter> qt is better :P
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<Arbiter> i dont like the simil-OO pattern used in Gtk :P
<Arbiter> but i'll try gtkmm ;)
<Arbiter> i'm writing a simple gui to help me managing files in debian/ :P
<chillywilly> LaserJock: we'll see :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I have yet to figure out how OS X stores the user's application data
<Gloubiboulga> how strange, reinstalling dchroot removed my config file
<Gloubiboulga> actually no, I deleted it myself ^^
<Gloubiboulga> but reinstalling dchroot doesn't create /etc/dchroot.conf
<bddebian> LaserJock: :-)
<bddebian> phanatic: OK, thx
<slomo> Arbiter: simil-OO pattern?
<Arbiter> slomo, yep... things like gtk_button_new_with_text(); :P
<Arbiter> (C, not C#)
<slomo> *shrug* gtk is nice in all languages :P
<Arbiter> :P
<Arbiter> Qt is not only a GUI toolkit
<Arbiter> is a complete framework
<Arbiter> it's more useful for me :P
<Arbiter> (and easier)
<Arbiter> and coherent, and many other things :D
<Arbiter> slomo, i prefer use gtk+ with C# + monodevelop + stetic
<Arbiter> ;)
<bddebian> eeks
<Arbiter> in any other cases i prefer C++ & qt :D
<LaserJock> I like Fortran+readline
<bddebian> hehe
* bddebian just likes straight Cobol.. ;-P
<Arbiter> :D
<bddebian> Heya tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> heya
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> xcircuit has to be synced
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> :)
<zul> im going to hit someone
<tseng> zul: please.
<zul> wohoo..
<bddebian> tuxmaniac: Aye
<LaserJock> zul: hmm
<LaserJock> zul: did you succeed?
<zul> i thought about it but i have no one to physically to beat
<zul> so im playing poker until this thing compiles
<lukaswayne9> If I find a bug in a universe package what should I do?  I can fix it easily, should I upload a fixed package to the revu/
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: Sure, or become an MOTU ;-P
<lukaswayne9> I have so much free time, and there is SO much broken stuff in universe that can fixed SO easily.. How can I become a MOTU?
<ThiefOfBaghdad> bddebian> I want to become one :P
<sharms> step 1: read the wiki
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: Keep packaging stuff and fixing bugs :-)
<bddebian> ThiefOfBaghdad: So do it :-)
<sharms> step 1.1: go to the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Hopeful/Recruitment
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: A better way may be to file a bug on LP and post a debdiff with the fix \
<LaserJock> lukaswayne9: and assign it to the motureviewers LP team
<bddebian> Aye
* bddebian has been slacking in the bugs department lately :-(
<lukaswayne9> lot's of packages need to follow the new python policy
<bddebian> Yes
<lukaswayne9> shouldn't that stuff be fixed in debian though?
<bddebian> In fact, for those, it would be best to create a debdiff and post to Debian BTS
<LaserJock> lukaswayne9: yes
<lukaswayne9> Why are there so many missing packages from universe?  Like libvte4?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Speaking of which, axiom has issues besides build-depping on xfree86-common :-)
<LaserJock> lukaswayne9: missing how? In Debian but not in Ubuntu?
<lukaswayne9> there's a source pacakge but no binaries
<bddebian> Means it probably failed to build
<LaserJock> ah, well if the source has a problem and doesn't build then there are no binaries
<LaserJock> bddebian: arggg, I dislike that package. partially because it is so stinkin huge
<bddebian> It's there
<bddebian> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/vte/1:0.13.3-0ubuntu1
<sharms> speaking of stinking huge packages, ogre3d is a bit over my head
<bddebian> LaserJock: Aye, 40Mb.. :-)
<bddebian> sharms: What's wrong with it?
<sharms> bddebian: very out of date, but it is very complex with respect to how debian packaged it so i can't quite figure out how to package the new version
<lukaswayne9> E: Package libvte4 has no installation candidate
<sharms> maybe someone can tell me why they name it: libogre5c2a  instead of just libogre?
<bddebian> I'm not sure I'll ever understand that versioning crap :-(
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: Ah, it's libvte9
<sharms> they released version 1.2 a while ago, but debian is still on the old version, and what is worse is there was API improvements so people reading the current tutorials won't be able to use them on our version
<lukaswayne9> libvte4 is required by grip
<sharms> I know we got some time before a freeze, but unless I magically become a motu guru I don't see myself being able to do it
<bddebian> sharms: Are the upstream build systems the same or did they change also?
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: So fix grip :-)
<sharms> bddebian: upstream is still old version, I have a feeling it will stay that way since it is a complex project
<lukaswayne9> alright
<lukaswayne9> i've got a lot of packages i'm interested in fixing
<bddebian> sharms: I mean upstream, upstream, not Debian
<lukaswayne9> i'll set a goal to become a MOTU for the next release cycle
<bddebian> excellent
<ThiefOfBaghdad> lukaswayne9> good yaar. we got loads of such packages with loads of errors
<sharms> bddebian: the build system is still the same, but there are like 9 patches for debian for some reason
<sharms> bddebian: and those packages dont work without modification
<sharms> err patches
<lukaswayne9> i did a lot of packaging for Arch Linux, and I'm a little bit new to the deb scene, but I think I'm getting better..  My two contributed packages are solid
<bddebian> sharms: THey weren't fixed in the newer version?
<sharms> bddebian: After looking at it for an hour I went crosseyed and gave up, I wish I knew
<bddebian> sharms: Try ripping the patches out and just building the package and see what happens
<LaserJock> lukaswayne9: I can't see why libvte4 wouldn't be available
<bddebian> LaserJock: vte source doesn't build libvte4 anymore
<LaserJock> it doesn't?
<LaserJock> bddebian: oh, in edgy it doesn't
<bddebian> Nope, libvte9 now :-)
<LaserJock> I was looking at dapper
<bddebian> :-)
* ThiefOfBaghdad asks whether anyone tried edubuntu?
* ThiefOfBaghdad tried it and tested on a 4 year old kid :)
<LaserJock> how do you mean
<LaserJock> how did that go?
<ThiefOfBaghdad> that kid has just got used to it
<ThiefOfBaghdad> and now he clicks on applications, education and goes to tux paint
<ThiefOfBaghdad> :)
<LaserJock> great
<ThiefOfBaghdad> So no "start" button problems :)
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> you should send an email to edubuntu-devel with your experience
<lukaswayne9> i'll see if i can get grip to build with libvte9
<LaserJock> we're always looking for user feedback
<ThiefOfBaghdad> LaserJock> let me tell you. that sound that tux paint makes is really very impressive and made that kid laugh his guts out
<LaserJock> excellent
<ThiefOfBaghdad> LaserJock> is there any A B C D teaching thing. kanagram is a bit too high standard for a 4 year old kid.
<LaserJock> hmm, I'd ask #edubuntu, HedgeMage would probably know
<LaserJock> I'm interested in the older kids ;-)
* ThiefOfBaghdad is also trying it with a 2.5 year old kid.. of course very ambitious.. but all these M$ problems starts because right from day one these kids are thought to click the start button to shut down the computer
<ThiefOfBaghdad> :)
* ThiefOfBaghdad going to some schools in the next week
<ThiefOfBaghdad> LaserJock> btw I am tuxmaniac
* bddebian knew that ;-)
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: I believe somebody (could be HedgeMage) has their 18 month old on it ;-)
<tuxmaniac> trying to get edubuntu running for 10 year olds to 15 year olds
<LaserJock> I'm trying for college students :-)
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock> are you kidding. college :kids: ???? :O they must be hacking the kernel by then
<LaserJock> no, non-CS type college kids
<bddebian> Those stoner Liberal Arts types ;-P
<LaserJock> I want to use it on my departments computer lab
* bddebian hides
<LaserJock> most of the students in my department don't like computers really
<LaserJock> they IM, surf the web, and check email
<LaserJock> that's pretty much it
<zul> heh thats what i do
<bddebian> No kidding
<bddebian> ;-P
<LaserJock> whatever :-p
* zul smacks bddebian 
<LaserJock> so we have a computer lab with thousands of dollars of software and it's just good for chatting
<bddebian> Heh, sounds like corporate :-)
<LaserJock> mostly because it's Windows and it stinks
<zul> LaserJock: and porn
<LaserJock> so the sysadmin and I are on a small crusade to rid the computer lab of MS and put Edubuntu on it
<bddebian> Ah yes, Windows sucks, hence why it has like 90 some % of the market
* tuxmaniac thought windows can be used if you have a "crash" proof asbestos clothing.. but now think one must also use some mask to avoid the stink
<LaserJock> yes, it does create a vacuum alright
<LaserJock> anyway, Edubuntu is doing some really exiting stuff with LTSP et al.
<tuxmaniac> yeah got some feel with it today. impressive idea
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock> thin client for schools is very much feasible and can be a huge hit. because schools do have financial problems unlike big professional colleges and univs
<LaserJock> yes, but it's not just the cost
<LaserJock> the administration is sooo much less
<LaserJock> my dept.'s computer lab has 15 computers all with their own Windows install (which constantly craps out)
<sharms> I really have to stop helping people with problems, it takes up my whole day
<LaserJock> sharms: mwuahahaha, that's the point ;-)
<sharms> or we need people dedicated to giving support on #ubuntu, because I feel bad when I see people getting the wrong answers from people
<sharms> and so I can't help but get involved in hours long support sessions
<sharms> LaserJock: nooo :)
<bddebian> Damn, could labplot possibly take any longer to build.. Sheesh
<LaserJock> sharms: let me tell you dude, I started "helping out" and now I've spent around 40 hrs/week for the last 7 months :-)
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> you can't escape the blackhole that is the Ubuntu community ;-)
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock> heh
<sharms> well half the time people ask a question, and the kids say "use automatix omg!!!"
<Enverex> Still there sharms ?
<LaserJock> yeah, #ubuntu could use a mute button sometimes
<sharms> Enverex:  still here
<LaserJock> my problem is I can't help in #ubuntu because I don't know anything
<Enverex> I'm trying to get a source to make multiple binary packages but I can't get them to include the right/any files
<sharms> Enverex: have you read the packaging guide yet?
<Enverex> Yes
<Enverex> I can make normal packages, just can't figure out what I need to put in the .install files to get multi-ones to contain the right files
<LaserJock> <binarypackage>.install
<Enverex> Yeah, I've done tha
<Enverex> *t
<h3sp4wn> Enverex: Maybe try using installwatch to see what you need ?
<LaserJock> Enverex: you might want to check out an existing package that has multiple binaries
<Enverex> Well I mean I have "usr/lib/xmms/Input/" in one of the .install files but it still doesn't contain anything that would be in that folder
<Enverex> The #ubuntu channel annoys me, all I see these days are people going !blah
<sharms> Enverex: those !blahs are very helpful, people have spent much time documenting how to do things
<LaserJock> !seen Enverex
<ubotu> Enverex is on IRC right now!
<Enverex> sharms, I know, but not always
<sharms> I even use ubotu when I get stuck myself actually
<LaserJock> the bot can be useful but easily abused
<Enverex> So, about the .install file, any comments?
<crimsun> why use "usr/lib/xmms/Input/" in the .install if it's not relevant?
<Enverex> erm, it is relevant..
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't understand what you are trying to do
<Enverex> Well see this is what happens when you're trying to do something and you just get RTFM'd
<crimsun> what's unclear in dh_install(1)?
* bddebian goes back to being LaserJock's science bitch..
<LaserJock> Enverex: nobody RTFM'd you
<Enverex> Well, if something is supposed to be installed to /usr/bin and I put usr/bin in the .install file, why doesn't it put the packages from the build that go into usr/bin into that package?
* LaserJock snaps the whip, "Work you lazy MOTU, work!"
<Enverex> LaserJock, I'm refering to earlier
<sharms> Enverex: One thing you learn is that the really smart people have really short tolerances, you just have to learn what the right questions are
<LaserJock> sharms: more often we are not very smart people and have no clue ;-)
<sharms> LaserJock: but the really smart ones, like elmo, are also a bit snippy :)
<LaserJock> oh, well yeah
<crimsun> Enverex: does stuff actually get put into $(pwd)/debian/$package/usr/bin/ via ``make install''?
<sharms> except for slomo, who is very smart and friendly for some reason
<bddebian> LaserJock: :-)
<Enverex> crimsun, Yeah, and in /usr/share/uade2  (which I'd put usr/share/uade2) but nothing appears in the binary packages
<sharms> Enverex: speaking of which, you might want to make use of the MOTU Mentors program. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentors    -- find yourself a mentor and have them help you through things, it is really helping me
<crimsun> Enverex: URL to your source package?
<bddebian> sharms: crimsun is smart and helpful too, he just hates me :-)
<Enverex> crimsun,  http://zakalwe.virtuaalipalvelin.net/uade/
<sharms> bddebian: I think if you want him to be your mentor he will be forced to be nice
<Enverex> here are two lines from the build output
<Enverex> cp -f amigasrc/score/score uaerc eagleplayer.conf "/tmp/buildd/uade-2.02/debian/uade/usr/share/uade2/"
<Enverex> cp -rf players "/tmp/buildd/uade-2.02/debian/uade/usr/share/uade2/"
<bddebian> Oh wow, crimsun is on the mentors list.  Will you be my mentor crimsun? :-)
<crimsun> Enverex: the source packages you're working on are at that URL?
<LaserJock> bddebian: you should be on the Mentor list as well
<Enverex> crimsun, yeah, http://zakalwe.virtuaalipalvelin.net/uade/uade2/uade-2.02.tar.bz2 to be exact
<crimsun> Enverex: (by 'source packages' I mean the debianisation)
<Enverex> Oh, no
<Enverex> There is no source package anywhere
<crimsun> not even what you're working on?
<Enverex> I'm making the package
<crimsun> right, so post your WIP on the Web so we can look
<Enverex> Oh, sure, but I have no-where to put it
<crimsun> have you uploaded to REVU before?
<crimsun> http://revu.tauware.de/
<crimsun> bddebian: don't you already have a mentor? :-)
<crimsun> bddebian: and people you're mentoring?
<bddebian> crimsun: No, I need one
<crimsun> if you really want me to be your mentor, sure
<Enverex> crimsun, I can't upload to that and if I use the debian upload program it will just screw up anyway as I wont be able to overwrite it and it's not finished/working anyway
<siretart> bddebian: err, arn't you already in ubuntu-dev?
<crimsun> bddebian: this mentor process is more of an 'initial introduction', not really a 'know everything' thing
<crimsun> and I'm pretty sure you've been around long enough to be past the 'initial intro' :-)
<crimsun> Enverex: can you just dcc them to me?
<Enverex> Possibly, 1 sec
<crimsun> them->diff.gz,dsc
<Enverex> Also want to know why debhelper is still broken
<sharms> how do I get a login on REVU after I have added myself the the contributors to ubuntu group?
<crimsun> 5.0.37.3ubuntu1 works fine for me...
<LaserJock> sharms: have you uploaded yet?
<sharms> LaserJock: not directly
<Enverex> First it say "gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use" before asking me to enter my password then says "debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.... debuild: fatal error at line 791: running debsign failed"
<crimsun> Enverex: that's not debhelper, that's your gpg agent.
<Enverex> "debsign <file I want to sigh>" works fine
<Enverex> *sign
<bddebian> crimsun: Oh :-)
<crimsun> is $GPG_AGENT_INFO set?
<Enverex> crimsun, blank
<bddebian>  cp /usr/share/misc/config.{sub,guess} . isn't valid is it?
<crimsun> bddebian: sure it is
<crimsun> it probably should be prefaced with a '-'  :  -cp ...
<bddebian> Hmm, then the files must be missing.. Grr
<crimsun> or use cp -f
<crimsun> are you build-depending on autotools-dev?
<Enverex> DCC doesn't seem to work
<bddebian> crimsun: I'm not but the package is :-)
<Enverex> meh, this is pointless
<crimsun> Enverex: where is your gpg-agent?
<crimsun> ``which gpg-agent''
<crimsun> make sure $GPG_AGENT_INFO references the correct gpg-agent
<bddebian> Grr, maelstrom is pissing me off
<crimsun> Enverex: you can't send from that ip (whatever is being reported)
<Enverex>  ``which gpg-agent'' gives nothing
<crimsun> can you just e-mail them to me?
<crimsun> crimsun at ubuntu dot com
<Enverex> Sure
<Enverex> Done
<FunnyLookinHat> does the dh_make package creation process do a make install or do I have to add that to a file ?
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: you're responsible for modifying debian/*
<bddebian> OK, 'cp /usr/share/misc/config.{guess,sub} .' works from the command line but in rules it gives me 'cp: cannot stat '/usr/share/misc/config.{guess,sub}': No such file or directory.. WTF?
<crimsun> bddebian: where is this?
<crimsun> you need autotools-dev installed
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm ok.
<bddebian> crimsun: maelstrom
<bddebian> crimsun: It's a build-dep
<crimsun> oh, I see.
<crimsun> that's not valid for dash.
<crimsun> the '{,}', that is
<bddebian> That's what I was wondering.  I think I saw this in another package recently
<bddebian> Is there a valid one for dash or just have two seperate cp lines?
<bddebian> Or make rules do a !/bin/bash -e ? :-)
<crimsun> I would just list them separately
<crimsun> no bashism there, guaranteed to work for all shells, etc.
<bddebian> OK thx
<crimsun> Enverex: sec
<crimsun> Enverex: if something build-depends on xmms-dev, it doesn't need to list xmms
<Enverex> crimsun, Yeah I know, I meant to remove that, that was when I was trying to get it to install into the right folder initially
<crimsun> Enverex: the binaries uade123 and xmms-uade should Depend on ${shlib:Depends}
<crimsun> same for audacious
<crimsun> -uade (that, is)
<Enverex> Ah, I didn't know what that meant and thought that it was just a placeholder
<crimsun> note this line: $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/e-uae
<crimsun> then look at --package-prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/uad
<crimsun> e
<Enverex> whoops
<crimsun> what's the use of --package-prefix=?
<Enverex> that was also supposed to be removed
<LaserJock> --package-prefix didn't work?
<Enverex> (when I was trying to get it to install to the right place, before I edited the makefile)
<crimsun> you shouldn't need --package-prefix at all.
<Enverex> LaserJock, It worked for e-uae, yeah
* LaserJock feels silly
<crimsun> distribution in debian/changelog needs to be "edgy"
<bddebian> Are auto-syncs not happening for Universe anymore?
<crimsun> bddebian: not afaik
<crimsun> debian/copyright needs [a]  copyright date for the copyright holder
<Enverex> I was intending on getting it working before polishing it
<crimsun> it's no problem. I have the diff.gz in front of me, so I did a review-pass.
<Enverex> Ah, I've done everything as dapper so far (I'm not using Edgy so I didn't know if it would even work on it)
<Enverex> ah
<Enverex> What gpg-agent do you all use btw?
<crimsun> I don't use one at all.
<LaserJock> me neither
<Enverex> hmm, that doesn't explain why debhelper fails for me..
<sharms> Enverex: I like to use seahorse
<crimsun> where is it failing?
<Enverex> I posted earlier, 1 se
<Enverex> First it say "gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use" before asking me to enter my password then says "debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.... debuild: fatal error at line 791: running debsign failed"
<crimsun> if you're referring to the gpg-agent stuff, that's gpg-agent. debhelper has nothing to do with that.
<Enverex> It tries to use a gpg-agent and fails then falls back to just asking me normally, but then when I enter it fails anyway
<crimsun> that's debuild, not debhelper.
<Enverex> oh yeah, heh, my bad
<LaserJock> so you could just do dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot and then debsign
<LaserJock> I think
<Enverex> True, but that doesn't explain why debuild is broke
<crimsun> debuild isn't broken; it's gpg-agent not being configured properly.
<Enverex> crimsun, Well, if it works with debsign then it must be right..
<crimsun> debsign doesn't give a toot about gpg-agent
<Enverex> debsign signs without me having to enter my password... so it's using something
<crimsun> use LaserJock's suggestion, but pass -us
<crimsun> -uc -us, actually
<LaserJock> well debuild -S -us -uc then debsign
<Enverex> Anyways, are you still looking through the thing crimsun ?
<crimsun> Enverex: I'm awaiting an updated diff.gz+dsc
<Enverex> crimsun, erm, ok
<Enverex> crimsun, I'm not sure how that would help, but sent
<Enverex> Not added a copyright date though yet as I cant find one
<crimsun> should be in the source code if nowhere else
<bddebian> I wonder if I should disable --with-glw for grass since we don't have the libGLw stuff?
<crimsun> how did the Debian source package break up its packages?
<Enverex> crimsun, I wasn't aware there was one
<crimsun> Enverex: (that was to bddebian)
<Enverex> ah, sorry
<bddebian> crimsun: Which package, grass?
<crimsun> bddebian: whichever one you're referring to for --with-glw
<bddebian> crimsun: That's grass.  Apparently we removed the GLw libs and grass tries to build with them
<Enverex> I'm tempted to forget about making packages and just use sources for stuff, heh, this is far too much effort
<bddebian> Enverex: :)
<crimsun> bddebian: right, upstream went the libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev b-d route
<bddebian> AYe
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure that's fine
<bddebian> Well I'm already trying it ;-)
<crimsun> be aware that it will remove libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx, though
<bddebian> ?
<crimsun> (due to libgl1-mesa-glx)
<crimsun> err
<bddebian> I didn't remove the build dep, I just took out --with-glw
<crimsun> (due to libgl1-mesa-swx11)
<crimsun> right, if you keep Debian's b-d
<crimsun> Enverex: sorry, I'm attempting (poorly) to multitask
<Enverex> crimsun, It's only, It's just I've been at this for like, a week now and only rarely able to get help
<bddebian> Sorry, I'll shut up, help Enverex :-)
<Enverex> (not on this one package, on 3 packages in total, but still, the other two were more basic althoguh I think I've done a lot wrong as there was never anyone to show me the "right" way, heh)
<Enverex> done mind me bddebian
<LaserJock> Enverex: we help as much as we are able
* bddebian is helpless :'-(
<LaserJock> packaging is not an easy task (at least for me)
<LaserJock> Enverex: you might try working on existing packages first to get the hang of it before starting big projects
<LaserJock> mulitiple-binary source packages aren't a good first time project
<LaserJock> necessarily
<Enverex> I know, it was just more stuff that I really wanted to use than what I thought was easy
<LaserJock> I can certainly understand that
<Enverex> Well 2 of my packages I have installed and working on my machine, so even if they aren't goot enough for Ubuntu's own repos, at least I can still use them locally
<crimsun> we can do a revu day next saturday
<Enverex> I'll probably be at work
<crimsun> ouch, uade-2.02 is /not/ gcc-4.1-pretty.
<Enverex> That's fixed in CVS apparrently
<crimsun> lots of 32-bit assumptions and the like
<crimsun> there's a hard-coded install directory.
<crimsun> mkdir -p "/usr/share/uade2/players"
<crimsun> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/uade2': Permission denied
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what we where fighting yesterday
<LaserJock> where's the hard code?
<Enverex> LaserJock, different program, that was E-UAE which I got working
<LaserJock> oh, put its the same place, sorry
<LaserJock> s/put/but/
<crimsun> I really, really need ccache on this machine.
<crimsun> you're missing a b-d on libao-dev, btw.
<crimsun> excellent, now the package builds properly.
* crimsun hugs ``pbuilder login''
<Enverex> b-d?
<crimsun> debian/control:Build-Depends
<Enverex> ah
<bddebian> Damn I hate it when I forget to bump the version :-(
<yosch> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> yosch: pong
<Toadstool> re
<crimsun> re Toadstool
<bddebian> wb Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey crimsun & bddebian :)
<yosch> crimsun: wondering if you had a chance to look at #50802?
<crimsun> bug 50802
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50802 in ttf-gentium "Please backport ttf-gentium to dapper-backports from edgy (fixes broken defoma hints)" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50802
<crimsun> yosch: I have not, I'll queue it
<yosch> crimsun: great
<yosch> crimsun: you have the updated debian in the Alioth repo, and I posted a link to the source packages
<yosch> anything else you'd like me to do to help?
<crimsun> yosch: what would help immensely is if you generated a debdiff against the current dapper package
<crimsun> yosch: (that's pretty much what I'll [have to]  do and ask mdz for approval anyhow)
<yosch> crimsun: OK, it will be in your inbox in a few minutes :)
<crimsun> yosch: thanks
<Toadstool> yay! "cp: cannot stat `AUTHORS': No such file or directory, dh_installdocs: command returned error code 256" and the file exists... I love that kind of FTBFS :)
<yosch> crimsun: just to be sure: a debdiff against what (changes, dsc, deb?)
<yosch> last time mdz preferred a .changes one
<crimsun> debdiff will accept any of those
<yosch> crimsun: yes but which one do you (and mdz) actually need?
<crimsun> yosch: debdiff against the source package is preferable, so dsc
<yosch> crimsun: OK, got it thanks :-)
<crimsun> yosch: np
<Enverex> crimsun, Any progress?
<crimsun> Enverex: I'm debugging the Makefile mess
<Toadstool> grah! how come can't dh_installdocs install that $%! file?
<Toadstool> I hate when I don't understand what's going on...
<Enverex> crimsun, Is it that bad? heh
<crimsun> it's pretty nasty.
<crimsun> granted attempting to have a phone conversation and fix this package simultaneously is challenging
<crimsun> awesome.
<Enverex> lol
<crimsun> turns out you do need
<crimsun> argh
<bddebian> Well stop dialing those 1-900 numbers then ;-P
<crimsun> turns out you do need --package-prefix
<crimsun> this is one fgly source package
<crimsun> Enverex: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/uade_2.02-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<crimsun> oh d'oh, that's the old one
<crimsun> lo sebastian
<Enverex> crimsun, I was told before normally to not touch the makefile so I didn't, heh
<Toadstool> hi slomo
<crimsun> oh you can wromp all over the Makefile if you want
<crimsun> or in this case, Makefile.in
<crimsun> it's just successively less maintainable
<Enverex> True
<Enverex> crimsun, erm, how do I apply that? (entire syntax)
<crimsun> Enverex: don't, that's an older version
<crimsun> I'm fixing it atm
<Enverex> ah, heh
<Enverex> It's not really my package anymore is it, lol
<crimsun> sure it is
<Enverex> I wish this all wasn't so stupidly complicated
<crimsun> I certainly don't intend to oversee its maintenance :-)
<Enverex> Sure as hell not as easy as "./configure && make all && sudo make install"
<Yagisan> morning ajmitch
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Enverex> lo
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<crimsun> man, this source package really is fgly
<crimsun> Enverex: Makefile doesn't have a distclean target; you'll have to use clean
<bddebian> Haha, kiss my ass grass!
<Enverex> I don't even know what distclean is/does anyway, heh
<sistpoty> bddebian: did you actually upload gfceu or fceu-server?
<bddebian> sistpoty: No, not yet.  I wasn't sure if there was any type of automated process
<sistpoty> bddebian: none that I know of *g*
<crimsun> yosch: have you sent the debdiff?
<yosch> crimsun: I'm about to press the send button
<sistpoty> bddebian: I'll upload these now... or do you want to do it?
<bddebian> sistpoty: Please do, thanks
<crimsun> I have terrible timing :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: ack ;)
<yosch> crimsun: waiting for your feedback now :-D
<crimsun> yosch: I'm reviewing Enverex's packaging, will read e-mail in ~15 mins
<Enverex> crimsun, Is spending weeks on a package common? I mean if it takes you hours then it would take me a month or so, assuming I ever manage to get it working
<yosch> crimsun: great
<bddebian> Enverex: It can be when first learning yes.  I spent quite a while building a newer version of attal and I have been doing some of this for a while
<bddebian> gah, freakin' python2.3 packages
<Enverex> I just don't know if it's worth the time/payoff ratio =/
<crimsun> Enverex: if I devoted my complete attention to this package, I could get it done quickly, but I'm juggling several things atm
<bddebian> Well I annoy just about everyone in Ubuntu and I still do it ;-P
<crimsun> Enverex: I'll review my changes with you in a sec
<Enverex> k
<crimsun> sec->~3 mins
<Enverex> I managed to get UADE working before but that was without split packages
<bddebian> Ack, mayavi needs python policy update :-(
<crimsun> that should give you unspeakable joy, barry.
<crimsun> you LOVE the python transition.
<bddebian> Oh yeah, I don't even know if I did it right yet :-)
* sistpoty also doesn't exactly know of the details of the transition... though /me read the new policy three times
<crimsun> Enverex: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/uade/
<crimsun> Enverex: wget those three files, and ``pbuilder build uade_2.02-0ubuntu1.dsc''
<Enverex> overwrite my old files?
<crimsun> Enverex: now, an explanation of the changes and some comments.
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> I'll only be explaining debian/*
<crimsun> first, debian/rules:
<crimsun> in the config.status target, you need --package-prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<crimsun> the reason is that you'll use dh_install(1) to move the files from debian/tmp/ to the correct packages
<crimsun> next, in the build-stamp target, you only need $(MAKE) since the Makefile* have not been modified to accept DESTDIR
<crimsun> next, in the clean target, you can't use -$(MAKE) distclean since that [distclean]  target doesn't exist. You need -$(MAKE) clean instead
<crimsun> sorry, the penultimate comment was meant for the install target, and consequently, $(MAKE) install
<crimsun> finally, in the binary-arch target, the reason you didn't have the correct files in the xmms-* package is that you neglected to call dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<bddebian> LaserJock: Your package list is just too freakin' long ;-P
<crimsun> now, debian/uade123.install:
<crimsun> usr/share/uade2, which was mistakenly in xmms-uade.install, I moved here temporarily
<crimsun> it's still semantically incorrect for the following reason: Ideally you need a uade package (and thus uade.install) that has usr/share/uade2, because I highly doubt all those usr/share/uade2/* are necessary for uade123
<crimsun> that just about covers it
<crimsun> the key point is that to use foo.install, you need to actually call dh_install, which you weren't doing in debian/rules, and thus nothing was getting moved
<crimsun> yosch: looks fine to me; we await mdz's comments and/or approval
<Enverex> The uade2 folder needs to be installed for each package (although it would be the same files) as it contains the global configs for it
<yosch> crimsun: what do you think about the changelog entries?
<crimsun> yosch: non-issue
<yosch> crimsun: because, in a sense it's a new package
<yosch> crimsun: OK
<crimsun> Enverex: then you need a uade-common package on which both uade123 and xmms-uade depend
<LaserJock> bddebian: which one?
<Enverex> ugh >.<
<bddebian> LaserJock: Science packages :-)
<yosch> crimsun: no need to make the package Ubuntu-specific
<LaserJock> shesh, there's only 450 of them ;-)
<LaserJock> what are you complaining about ;-)
<crimsun> yosch: there are some minor things like having the distribution in debian/changelog be 'dapper-updates' (or 'dapper-backports' if mdz wants that)
<LaserJock> bddebian: don't worry, you've helped out a ton already
<crimsun> yosch: and the version would be (1.02-1ubuntu1.1)
<LaserJock> bddebian: I'll get to work soon as well
<bddebian> LaserJock: No worries, it makes me feel somewhat useful :-)
<crimsun> Enverex: it's pretty easy to make that change
<yosch> crimsun: OK, I'll wait for mdz's comments but the idea was to have the same version name for the package for both Debian and Ubuntu
<Enverex> ok, thanks
<crimsun> just create uade2-common.install, move usr/share/uade2 into it, add uade2-common in debian/control, and have both xmms-uade and uade123 Depend on it
<Amaranth> crimsun: what was the command you had me use to see what was using my sound modules?
<crimsun> yosch: there's already a delta because of the Ubuntu packaging, so I would merge the changelog entries (keeping both the current ones and adding yours), so it's not really possible to have them in sync for dapper-{updates|backport} and unstable
<crimsun> Amaranth: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> Enverex: those comments should get you about 50% through REVU
<Amaranth> ah, ok
<Amaranth> /dev/snd/* is alsa stuff, isn't it?
<crimsun> Amaranth: yes
<yosch> crimsun: OK, It makes sense, I'm merging and resending the diff + reposting the source packages
<crimsun> yosch: great, thanks
<Amaranth> lsof /dev/dsp gives me nothing, i guess vmware is complaining about something else...
<Amaranth> thanks though
<crimsun> error message?
<crimsun> I'm in #ubuntu
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<\sh> hey bddebian
<sistpoty> hi \sh
<\sh> sistpoty: how are you doing? long time no see :)
<LaserJock> woah! sistpoty and \sh
<crimsun> hey \sh && sistpoty
<LaserJock> hi!
<sistpoty> \sh: fine... finally I got a little bit more spare time... and how about you?
<sistpoty> hey LaserJock
<sistpoty> hey crimsun ;)
<\sh> sistpoty: sitting at the linuxhotel in essen with some FAI developers
<sistpoty> oh... nice
<LaserJock> rraphink must be there too
<\sh> sistpoty: yeah he is sitting outside...and has some problems with his laptop
<sistpoty> ^^ LaserJock even ;)
<sistpoty> btw.: I've finally made a new rant^W FAQ entry in CommonPackagingMistakes... debian/copyright
<bddebian> :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> us.archive.ubuntu.com still down, huh?
<FunnyLookinHat> :-/
<rraphink> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi rraphink
<rraphink> just got back to my room and got a lease again :)
<rraphink> at last
<rraphink> somehow I couln't connect in the garden anymore :(
<LaserJock> sistpoty: oh good, keep the rants up and I'll put them in the Packaging Guide
<rraphink> hop
<sistpoty> LaserJock: will do, once I find more common errors whilst reviewing
* rraphink started the electric train in the garden again :)
<\sh> it@s raphinks new toy ;)
<LaserJock> oh boy
<sistpoty> sheesh... i wrote debian wiki in the mail...
<LaserJock> bddebian: re MOTU/Mentors, thanks!
<bddebian> LaserJock: NP, though I don't know if I can be of any help :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: sure you can
<LaserJock> right now I've mostly been introducing people to the ML, this channel, and useful guides
* sistpoty wonders if I should add peeving bddebian to active areas :P
<bddebian> sistpoty: ??
<sistpoty> ok... I guess I shouldn't mentor ppl. in this topic, should I? ;)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: thanks for signing up!
<sistpoty> LaserJock: np ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: I'm not sure I got what you meant :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: I meant "peeving bddebian" as active area for mentoring... the quotes where lost somehow
<bddebian> sistpoty: "peeving" is the part that is confusing me :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: oh for goodness sakes, just laugh at it and move on ;-)
<sistpoty> bah... I looked it up in the dictionary... as in annoying (and I didn't ever hear of any other words the dict mentioned)
<crimsun> that ought to be a requirement for membership :-p
<bddebian> Oh, hehe.  I usually hear peeved as in pissed off :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-23
<bddebian> I need about 12 more machines that I can just start builds on
<yosch> quick question to the packaging gurus: where can I find policy information about getting rid of old cache files in a package's purge?
<bddebian> Or I should waste my 3 Hurd machine and put Ubuntu on them :-)
<crimsun> yosch: postrm seems the most likely place.
<yosch> especially when that old cache file is in a separate folder
<crimsun> as in a defoma folder?
<yosch> crimsun: isn't it against policy to remove a directory still containing a file?
<sistpoty> bddebian: (ab)use tiber?... otherwise I wouldn't ever have been able to care for ghc6 (~6 hours on my machine)
<crimsun> yosch: yes it is.
<yosch> crimsun: as in a /usr/share/fonts/$font/fonts.cache-1
<yosch> maybe leaving old these cache files behind when purging font packages is not very good either?
<crimsun> yosch: in that case you want to take a look at a prerm like /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-dejavu.prerm, for instance
<yosch> hum s/old these/these old/
<yosch> crimsun: but in the case of the dejavu prerm the hints folder is not deleted
<crimsun> yosch: e.g., http://pastebin.ca/96454
<crimsun> right, it shouldn't be deleted
<yosch> but for /usr/share/fonts/ every font family has its own folder
<yosch> and I'm thinking a purge should get rid of that folder, shouldn't it?
<yosch> crimsun: I was thinking of that problem when updating the gentium deb according to your instructions
<crimsun> yosch: that's a non-issue, though
<yosch> crimsun: OK, we can leave these files then
<crimsun> it'll attempt to remove it and fail, which is correct.
<crimsun> s/fail/dpkg will spit out a warning/
<yosch> crimsun: yep
<yosch> AFAICT the policy is to remove ~-files, #*# files, %-files when purging, maybe in the future we should consider getting rid of sub-caches files too
<yosch> anyway not a big issue
<yosch> crimsun: I have another warning for which you might have a tip: it's bug 6614
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6614 in gs-common "Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6614
<yosch> there are various fonts suffering from this one
<yosch> mmm, any way to silence the warning until we get a fix for the arcane defoma bits :/
<crimsun> I haven't mucked w/ defoma at all
<yosch> yes, the mind boggles a bit at defoma's perl
<bddebian> defoma is frightening :)
* yosch is looking at the BTS for clues
<yosch> mmm, apparently a dependency on some adobe maps... investigating further
<yosch> OK, installing the cmap-adobe-* packages make the defoma script happy
<crimsun> fgly hackaround.
<yosch> crimsum: yes pretty bad :(
<yosch> especially since these packages are in multiverse... eek
<zul> i would be more concerned if they were in main
<yosch> we should fix this for CJK users but for now pretty much all fonts install uninstall with this warning and this is problematic
<LaserJock> bddebian: gcalctool?
<bddebian> What about it?
<LaserJock> bddebian: did you see seb's comment?
<bddebian> Where?
<LaserJock> your sync bug
<yosch> zul: actually it's some feature from a package in main depending on non-free multiverse stuff
<bddebian> Oh, WTF does LP integration have to do with anything?
<yosch> try installing a new font family
<bddebian> Which seb is that?  I can never keep them straight :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: seb128
<bddebian> Gah, and where is he damnit..? :)
<crimsun> it's the weekend :-)
<bddebian> Well he's obviously responding to bugs :-)
<crimsun> he loves reassigning :-)
<bddebian> Do either of you understand his comment?
<LaserJock> I think so
<LaserJock> I thought that Gnome apps were getting LP integration
<LaserJock> for bug reports or something
<bddebian> But the last change to gcalctool was dholbach do a new upstream release
<LaserJock> bddebian: ok, but you are asking for a sync, right
<LaserJock> bddebian: so you are saying that all Ubuntu changes can be dropped
<bddebian> Yes, because Debian now has that version
<LaserJock> but you are sure that it doesn't need a merge?
<bddebian> Ooohh, I missed the previous changelog entry
<bddebian> I still don't get this shit.  One minute we are supposed to be in sync with Debian whereever possible, then that shit gets thrown out the windo
<bddebian> w
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> "wherever possible" is meant to be up to your best judgement
<Fujitsu> What's the diff?
<sistpoty> hm... the always stay in sync doesn't count for main and gnome, does it?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty, probably not :P
<tseng> gnome syncs with debian
<bddebian> First I've heard that
<tseng> it just has different upstream versions
<sistpoty> ah... k
<LaserJock> bddebian: but the fact remains that the Ubuntu packages has launchpad integration and Debian probably doesn't
<LaserJock> so that's an Ubuntu change that shouldn't be dropped, no?
<bddebian> Yes, I'm rejecting the bug
<Fujitsu> What should be done about bug #49512? gnome-web-photo adds significant functionality to Beagle, yet it neither Recommends or Suggests it. It should probably Suggest it, shouldn't it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49512 in beagle "Beagle should suggest or recommend gnome-web-photo" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49512
<bddebian> Fujitsu: to quote tseng "Use your best judgement"  ;-P
<Fujitsu> I think it should Suggest it, as it's certainly valid.
<LaserJock> yeah, that's always hard for me
<tseng> beagle is in main.
<bddebian> It's freaking irritating
<tseng> and ive never even heard of gnome-web-photo
<LaserJock> somebody alwys seems to have better judgment then me ;-)
<bddebian> One minute I get bitched at for adding functionality, the next minute for not syncing with Debian
<Fujitsu> tseng, true, I forgot Beagle was in main.
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> who is bitching at you?
<bddebian> I'm talking about previous packages
<tseng> I am guessing there is more to this than you are letting on
<tseng> or there is miscommunication
<bddebian> There is shitloads of miscommunication
<tseng> sure, IRC sucks
<LaserJock> bddebian: just avoid gnome and you'll be fine ;-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: I have a new plan for you to become a core dev
<bddebian> I'm not sure I have any interest any longer
<LaserJock> take over TeX packaging in Ubuntu
<sistpoty> bddebian: +1 from me... universe mustn't loose all the good ppl. to main ;)
<LaserJock> yes
<Fujitsu> sistpoty, heheh.
<bddebian> sistpoty: Well thanks but that would imply that I am some type of "good ppl" :-)
<LaserJock> who needs the stress we've only got thousands of packages to take care of
<LaserJock> bddebian: you are, no doubt about it
<sistpoty> bddebian: if you aren't among the go(o)d ones, who ever is?
<bddebian> sistpoty: You, LaserJock, crimsun, \sh, slomo, et al
<Fujitsu> bddebian, I'd say `et al' includes you.
<LaserJock> bddebian: dude, et al? how scientific of you :-)
* sistpoty got less karma than bddebian...
<yosch> looked around but couldn't find anything... anybody has pointers on how to hide particular error messages in a maintainer script?
<yosch> or redirect it
<LaserJock> way more karma then me
<Fujitsu> sistpoty, but there's no Soyuz karma yet, so that doesn't work.
<LaserJock> bug karma
<Fujitsu> :O
<LaserJock> bddebian has done a ton of work fixing bugs
<Fujitsu> Twice as much as me...
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: are you sure? somehow my karma suddenly increased from ~30.000 to ~100.000
<sistpoty> and I didn't do much bug work recently
<Fujitsu> sistpoty, mine was 20000 3 days ago, and 2 days ago it jumped to 51000, and today to 80000.
<LaserJock> they redid the karma apparently
<Fujitsu> They're rescaling everything.
<Fujitsu> Bug-karma is about 4 times as valuable now, as was proposed.
<LaserJock> mine is 76055. I suck :(
<LaserJock> and a lot of that is from an edgy spec
<zul> i think mine is decreasing but i do more, than is reflected
<Fujitsu> Previously, you could get heaps more karma through translations than through bugs, so more people translated.
<sistpoty> I guess karma is the most useless thing to have... but still it makes fun to grumble about not having enough of it *g*
<LaserJock> yeah, the en_US translation team didn't want me ;-)
<LaserJock> I think it's good, the LP admins just need to stablize how they are going to do it
<zul> heh 1 point for everyupload you do
* Fujitsu curses wireless.
<yosch> so nobody know of a good way to hide a non-fatal warning message appearring at install/uninstall?
<zul> er...fix it? :)
<sistpoty> yosch: why do you want to hide it in the first place?
<Kyral> redirect the whole shabang to /dev/null
<Kyral> There are harmless warnings
<bddebian> Damn, now I'm leary of requesting more syncs
<Kyral> Like how at boot Arch complains that /dev/null already exists when populating udev :P
<yosch> it's bug 6614, and yes they are AFAICT harmless but annoying 15 line long warnings
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6614 in gs-common "Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6614
<Kyral> Or my overactive DEBUG setting in SHCD
<yosch> Kyral: where would I do the redirect? in rules
<Kyral> (Set DEBUG to 2 in shcdrc and watch your logfile go HUGE fast :P)
<LaserJock> bddebian: I'd just be leary of sync requests for -0ubuntuX packages
<Kyral> Rules is just a shell script
<Kyral> so whatever command is spitting the error just redirect its output
<LaserJock> bddebian: other ones you can look at the diff between Debian and Ubuntu to make sure you haven't missed something
<Kyral> I should really package SHCD...but it requires something too specific right now
<Kyral> I haven't gotten around to rewriting it to get rid of the issue either
<yosch> Kyral: a simple 2> /dev/null then in debian/rules then?
<Kyral> oh shcd.azuredreams.us if you wanna know WTF SHCD is
<Kyral> yosch: I usually use &> to redirect things to /dev/null
<zul> bddebian: you wanna trade?
<bddebian> Trade what?
<Kyral> 2> only sends STDERR to wherever
<Kyral> &> sends all output to wherever
<yosch> Kyral: mm, where do I put it in the rules file exactly?
<zul> bddebian, xen/kernel for what you are doing..
* Kyral ears twitch at the mention of Xen
<yosch> Kyral: is there a variable to declare?
<Kyral> Xen what now
<bddebian> Oh I'm just a fucking lackey, I couldn't be trusted with xen/kernel shit
<Kyral> yosch: I haven't touched a rules file in ages
<Kyral> but I know from shell scripting that all you need to do is find what line is making the error msg spit out and redirect its output to null
<Kyral> now what about Xen :P
<sistpoty> yosch: debian/rules is not the place to fix this... rather than the gs.defoma script...
<Kyral> meh you guys no fun. You know I love Xen and playing with it
<yosch> sistpoty: yes of course
<Kyral> Actually i have to make a new XenGuest on Azuredreams come Monday....
<Kyral> damnit I nuked my template image...gonna have to Debootstrap it manually
<yosch> sistpoty: but we had that bug for various cycles now and nobody has understood defoma well enough to do something
<yosch>  in the meantime, redirecting a non-fatal warning
<sistpoty> yosch: but that warning is never given from s.th. in debian/rules, since rules is only used during building... so maybe gs.defoma might be the place to silence this
<zul> <mr burns>excelent...xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386-pae_3.0.2+hg1174-2ubuntu1_i386.deb</mr burns>
<sistpoty> yosch: however silencing a warning instead of fixing the real bug behind me seems not like a good solution, but that's only my 2c ;)
<sistpoty> s/behind me/behind it/
<yosch> sistpoty: yep, you're right
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I like that
<Fujitsu> What a silly long version number, zul.
* LaserJock tries to keep the bugs behind him ;-)
* sistpoty is ultimately buggy *g*
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please approve the sync in bug #53421.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53421 in gphpedit "Please sync gphpedit 0.9.80-3 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53421
<Fujitsu> *?
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: I'll take a look...
<yosch> the trouble is that this bug is rather hairy...
* Kyral sighs
* Fujitsu laments the fact that you can't file bugs on people in Launchpad.
* Kyral will keep compiling Xen from src tarball because he knows it works :P
<Kyral> Hehe if you could I'd have the most filed against :P
<Fujitsu> Thanks, sistpoty.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: np
<warpup_lite> like.. yo.. and stuff
<Fujitsu> If you could file bugs on people, I'd certainly file one about Thilo Six, and probably one about sabdfl not having signed the CoC 1.0.1.
<Fujitsu> Hi, warpup_lite.
<warpup_lite> hi @ fuji :)
<Kyral> How about one on me not running Ubuntu anymore :P
<warpup_lite> what you running now @ kyral?
<Kyral> ArchLinux on the Desktop and Laptop, Xen Debian on my Server
<warpup_lite> ahh
<Kyral> the XenGuests run Debian Testing or Stable
<Kyral> I forgot which
<warpup_lite> sounds groovy
<warpup_lite> archlinux is a gentoo derivative isn't it?
<Fujitsu> Aha. Another request for pam_keyring on ubuntu-devel.
<Kyral> The Xensource site has a nifty little script to get around /lib/tls problems when running an upgrade
* Fujitsu packages.
<Fujitsu> Not as far as I know, warpup_lite.
<Kyral> warpup_lite: Slack based, in philosopy
<warpup_lite> ahh
<Kyral> Keep It Simple Stupid
<Kyral> though I have read that Judd really wrote pacman to manage his LFS install at first, then that became the core of Arch
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Kyral> Rubix is Slack+Pacman (literally)
<warpup_lite> it's been raining like crazy for a 200 mile radius around where im at.. but not one drop of rain for me =|
<warpup_lite> man..the chat is going so fast i can't keep up :~
<LaserJock> people are working I suppose
<warpup_lite> hmm
<bddebian> NOt me, I don't do anything
<warpup_lite> haha @ bd
<warpup_lite> it's saturday for me ~shrugs~
* Fujitsu agrees with BddebianIsAGod on the wiki.
<warpup_lite> something wrong with the wiki?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: What, that I'm a Dog? :)
<LaserJock> not that I know of
<Fujitsu> bddebian, not that bit :P
<bddebian> warpup_lite: 8:15PM Sat here
<warpup_lite> 7:14 here
<LaserJock> 5:15PM here
<warpup_lite> you must be east coast
<warpup_lite> ya'lls clocks are fast
<bddebian> warpup_lite: Yep
<warpup_lite> :)
<bddebian> PA
<warpup_lite> groovy
<warpup_lite> <-- missippi
<warpup_lite> my figs tree have been providing about two dozen very fat figs daily for about a week now :)
<warpup_lite> fig trees
<bddebian> Nice
<warpup_lite> yah.. i eat'em raw
<warpup_lite> tastilicious and good for you
<warpup_lite> wonder if somebody is DoS'ing yahoo
<warpup_lite> yahoo mail, yahoo chat, yahoo tv listinsg.... all down for several hours now
<LaserJock> bddebian: hmm, gri and lattice were new upstream versions? or debian revisions?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Lattice is a new upstream release
* Yagisan looks at his working yahoo mail
<warpup_lite> yagisan... really?
<Yagisan> yes
<warpup_lite> hmm.. lemme flip my DNS
<Fujitsu> Is anybody else packaging pam_keyring?
<Yagisan> I'm still getting spam^W email
<yosch> crimsun: just posted the updated package + sent the debdiff for ttf-gentium
<warpup_lite> hmm
<warpup_lite> i can get to all other web places... cept for yahoo stuffs
<warpup_lite> hmm
<warpup_lite> even if i try public dns
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh, gri was a new upstream release also
<warpup_lite> le weird
<LaserJock> bddebian: ok, I'd like to not give too much work for ubuntu-archive
<warpup_lite> i can ping yahoo stuffs
<bddebian> LaserJock: You want me to quit?
<LaserJock> bddebian: no, but perhaps don't request for new Debian revisions just yet
<bddebian> LaserJock: As you command
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> well I'm just trying to cover your back here
<LaserJock> don't want you getting yelled at
<bddebian> Fuck it, they all dislike me anyway :-)
<LaserJock> no, actually it's more useful to do the normal merges/syncs
<LaserJock> I'm guessing Keybuck will run a sync at some point before the Universe Freeze
<LaserJock> so they should be automatically grabbed
<bddebian> So just do the merges?
<LaserJock> for now, I guess
<LaserJock> I think new upstream versions might be worth while so we can get testing in
<LaserJock> but if somebody just fixed a typo I don't think we should bother the archive admins
<yosch> is it possible to request a merge for a particular package?
<yosch> what's the procedure? any pointer to docs I missed?
<zul> yeah you can get bddebian to do that ;)
<sistpoty> yosch: do you want to request a sync?
<yosch> sistpoty: yes, any tips on how I need to do it?
<yosch> put it down on the wiki page?
<yosch> or just ask here?
<Fujitsu> yosch, which package?
<sistpoty> yosch: 1) make sure the ubuntu changes (if any) can be dropped 2) testbuild the debian package 3) file a bug against the sourcepackage according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources 4) have a motu ack the sync
<yosch> OK, thanks
<yosch> 1) no changes
<yosch> 2) package is building fine
<yosch> doing 3)
<sistpoty> yosch: oh, I forget 3.5 (since that's part of every build I do): verify that the built package installs and upgrades fine on edgy (piuparts does that trick)
<sistpoty> 2.5 even
<LaserJock> that reminds me
<bddebian> Someone have an Edgy machine handy?
<sistpoty> bddebian: I'm just using one
<bddebian> sistpoty: Could you do an update and see if grass 6.0.2-2.1ubuntu1 is in the archive yet?
<sistpoty> bddebian: 6.0.1-1ubuntu2 (source)... but I may be delayed one day (since I use a german mirror)
<LaserJock> ok, I need some quick advice about chroots
<bddebian> Ah OK, thanks
<sistpoty> np
<LaserJock> I need to update with how to install lang packs
<LaserJock> but what whould be the appropriate package to install?
<LaserJock> !info grass edgy
<ubotu> grass: Geographic Resources Analysis Support System. In repository universe, is extra. Version 6.0.1-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 5534 kB, installed size 13804 kB
<sistpoty> LaserJock: can you give some more details? (or a wiki-link?)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot there is a line to apt-get install locales
<LaserJock> but that is not correct for Dapper+
<LaserJock> instead you should install the appropriate lang-pack
<yosch> sistpoty: hum, how do I run piupart for edgy (from dapper)
<LaserJock> but there is language-pack-XX, language-pack-XX-base, and language-support
<LaserJock> I'm guessing language-support is not what I want since that is for firefox and OO.o etc.
<sistpoty> yosch: it has an option to use the pbuilder chroot... see the manpage
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> it looks me me like language-pack-XX and language-pack-XX-base have a circular dependency
<LaserJock> oh, I guess maybe -base is the big stuff and then language-pack-XX has the updated translations
<fowlduck> howdy peoples of earth
<sistpoty> LaserJock: from my guess, it's language-pack-XY, but I don't have much clue about that really
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what I'm going for
<bddebian> Heya fowlduck
<LaserJock> fowlduck: remember this is Universe, don't be so narrow in your greetings ;-)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: looks like you got a bite on -motu :-)
* fowlduck greets the little green men as well
<fowlduck> is us.archive.ubuntu.com not accessible?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: just reading it ;)... but it's better to get negative feedback than none at all *g*
<LaserJock> that's called "opening a dialogue" :-)
<fowlduck> hey, what's the link to all those packages up for review again?
<LaserJock> revu.tauware.de
<LaserJock> can you make less not wrap lines?
<bddebian> fowlduck: Yes us.archive.. is having issues
<fowlduck> ok, cool, it's not just me
<Hobbsee> hi all
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian ;0
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock, how are you doing?
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> it's hot here today
<LaserJock> and I did a lot of digging in the back yard this morning
<LaserJock> so I've been sweating non-stop all day :/
* bddebian just sweats over LaserJock's packages ;-P
<zul> hey hobsee
<LaserJock> bddebian: heh, I'm grepping all my irc logs for packaging guide references
<LaserJock> I'm trying to find every time somebody had complained about something in the packaging guide since Dapper was released
<LaserJock> so I can fix it :-)
<bddebian> Joy :-)
<bddebian> I'm debating whether to try to fix axiom or not.. :-(
<bddebian> upstream seems to be pretty dead
<crimsun> "yes, you will"
<bddebian> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> "yes, you wll fix axiom"
<crimsun> will ^
<bddebian> Hmm, why is that? :-)
<crimsun> because you love fixing packages!
<bddebian> I do?
<crimsun> sure!
<bddebian> If you say so
<zul> crimsun: he cant do anything else ;)
<LaserJock> you fix a lot more than me bddebian
<LaserJock> sistpoty: mjg59 commented on your email to -motu?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: of course he can
* ajmitch just sits & tinkers with scripts & code
<sistpoty> LaserJock: sheesh... mixing up nicks here...
<ajmitch> hehe
<sistpoty> LaserJock: it was mpalmer (at least a match with first names)
<ajmitch> matthew palmer == womble
<ajmitch> who's been around here sometimes
<sistpoty> a righto... thanks
* ajmitch met him at LCA
<zul> womble?
<ajmitch> he hasn't been in this channel for awhile though
<sistpoty> btw. hi ajmitch ;)
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty, how's it going?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: finally I've got a little bit more spare time to spend on ubuntu :)
<ajmitch> great :)
<Hobbsee> hi zul
* ajmitch is just fetching his outstanding merges
* Hobbsee pokes ajmitch with a long pointy stick, to do said merges.
<LaserJock> sistpoty: and possibly REVU2? :-)
<sistpoty> for sure :)
* ajmitch just ignores any poking
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hah.  tickling, then.
<Hobbsee> hi sistpoty, i think i stole a merge of yours - hope that's okay
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: sure, go ahead ;)
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: hehe :)
* Hobbsee has forgotten what it was now
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I'll just ignore any reminders or encouragements for me to do merges
<ajmitch> since I'll do them in my own time, when I feel like it
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: i figure that most merges there now are fair game, as they havent been done yet.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh, i'm leaving all of yours alone.
* Hobbsee tickles ajmitch 
<sistpoty> hehe
<bddebian> Hmmm
<Hobbsee> oh excellent, i can fix kdar now.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: BTW, I sent a "fix" for hamlib to Debian but haven't heard anything back yet
<bddebian> ajmitch: I just did praat btw
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh good - thankyou ;0
* Hobbsee attacks her shift key with a large axe.
<zul> bbl
<ajmitch> bddebian: oh, thanks for telling me beforehand
<bddebian> Sorry dude
<bddebian> I was getting over zealous on Science packages
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: that's been known to cause permanent damage to keyboards and is unadvisable
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hehe
<Hobbsee> but...but...
<lukaswayne9> I have a package that I have got into universe.  What steps should I do to make sure it gets back into Debian?
<bddebian> lukaswayne9: Back into Debian?
<lukaswayne9> well, not back into debian
<lukaswayne9> but into debian
<bddebian> Ah
<crimsun> lukaswayne9: http://mentors.debian.net
* Hobbsee wonders why her machine froze.
<LaserJock> crimsun: "kponies_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz", ohh that is tooo much, haha :-)
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> I can't even get a simple fucking hello in -devel half the time..
<Hobbsee> hehe
<lukaswayne9> Crap, what dist should I put in my control If i'm putting my edgy package to mentors? sid?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: dont worry, i dont either
<lukaswayne9> or unstable?
<bddebian> unstable
<lukaswayne9> i accidently just uploaded it witht he edgy control file
<lukaswayne9> they probably think i'm some real tool
<bddebian> They will live :-)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Oh really?  <jdub> morning Hobbsee
<lukaswayne9> should I reupload you think?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yes, that was very rare.
<LaserJock> the island people have to stick together ;-)
<bddebian> Heh
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hah
<lukaswayne9> So now that i've uploaded my package to mentors... That's all I need to do?  I've done my deed as a good samaritan and I can go on with life?
<ajmitch> excellent, pbuilder on my laptop seems to be rather broken
<bddebian> w00t
<ajmitch> as in, I copied over the base tarball from my main box & it's still broken
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hah, great.  was that the one that was broken while you were still here?
<sistpoty> lukaswayne9: send a mail with RFS to debian-mentors (you can get a template from the webpage)
<lukaswayne9> alright
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: no, this is the one where sudo asks for a password & fails
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ahh..
<sistpoty> damn... I wanted to go to bed early this evening... now dawn is breaking again :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> someone pinged me? its gone out of xchats buffer :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah well. heading out.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbbl
<Hobbsee> bye a
<Hobbsee> ll
<bddebian> WTF is this?  (defentry |hashCombine| (int int) (int "MYCOMBINE"))
<bddebian>  Or at least what is (int int) (int "MYCOMBINE")) ?
<ajmitch> functional programming
<bddebian> Well MYCOMBINE is declared earlier as an unsigned int so how do I fix that?  Can I do:  (int int) (unsigned int "MYCOMBINE")) ?
<ajmitch> not enough context
<_jaldhar> is anyone else having problems reaching us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<LaserJock> yes
<bddebian> _jaldhar: Yes
<jaldhar> poo
<LaserJock> I never use us.a.u.c though
<sistpoty> bddebian: what language is that? c?
<jaldhar> looks like haskell to me
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I was going to say Klingon but apparantly not
<ajmitch> jaldhar: ah, it looked functional, I didn't know what language though
<sistpoty> jaldhar: no, haskell would be int -> int -> unsigned int ...
<bddebian> ANy of you lispers?  http://pastebin.us/1815
<bddebian> sistpoty: lisp generating C afaict
<jaldhar> ajmitch: actually sistpoty is right
<jaldhar> I bought a book on haskell but haven't actually got around to reading it yet
<jaldhar> would ubuntu be interested in a package of seamonkey?
<ajmitch> probably, if it's sane
<ajmitch> I can't imagine it'd be a fun one to package
<jaldhar> I'm packaging it for Debian and Linspire anyway so one more wouldn't hurt.
<ajmitch> if you're getting it into debian it can just go into ubuntu anyway
<sistpoty> bddebian: not quite sure, but try removing line 3?
<jaldhar> ajmitch: ok.  Right now my package isn't fully policy compliant so I haven't uploaded it.  It's a real beast.
<ajmitch> as I'd expect :)
<crimsun> bddebian: yes, make it (defentry |hashCombine| (int int) (unsigned int "MYCOMBINE"))
<crimsun> in fact, all three of those 'int's should be 'unsigned int's
* bddebian bows to crimsun
<bddebian> Hey did fix the first error on my own though.. :-)
<sistpoty> oh, yes... crimsun (is right) -> true ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: sometimes it's easier to just test whatever comes to mind
<bddebian> Well as you are probably already aware, I am pretty unsure of myself :-)
<crimsun> hmm, coffee.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: is this your approach to functional programming? :P
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's just a local build, you can't break too much
<ajmitch> sistpoty: it's my approach to development - try things & pick up the pieces later :)
<bddebian> Functional?  What's functional about it, it's hideous :-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> oh... damn, I need to ping infinity for both bootstrapping fpc (all arches) and sbcl (two arches)... I'll do that after the WE *g*
<jaldhar> bah it looks like many mirrors don't carry edgy
<ajmitch> by the number of duplicates that get filed, malone either doesn't make it obvious for existing bugs, or people don't look
<bddebian> @#$%%@#%
<sistpoty> bddebian: is that brainfuck? ;)
<bddebian> Feels like it ;-)
<bddebian> No, they are .lisp files so I assume lisp
<sistpoty> bddebian: I was referring to your comment "@#$%%@#%" ;)
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<jaldhar> doh I was looking at a list of cd mirrors
* sistpoty is now finally off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<ajmitch> 'night' sistpoty :)
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<bddebian> Why do the i386 build logs never seem to show on buildd.debian.org?
<ajmitch> because most people upload i386 binaries
<LaserJock> yeah
<ajmitch> and so they're not autobuilt
<ajmitch> debian doesn't do source-only uploads like ubuntu
<LaserJock> it's an interesting thing
<bddebian> Well I can't believe that axiom actually builds in Debian
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> people still filing bugs against hoary
<ajmitch> I find it hard to believe they're running hoary, since they have zope2.9
<bddebian> "built it myself".. ;-)
<ajmitch> or grabbed from debian
<bddebian> Aye
<ajmitch> looks like they've got a mix of packages from all over the place
<ajmitch> how annoying
<LaserJock> yeah, LP should automatically grab their source.list and attach it to the bug report ;-)
<ajmitch> I wish
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> I'll get back to it later, have to go out now
<bddebian> Hmm, this isn't good:
<bddebian> Loading /axiom/axiom-20050901/obj/linux/interp/hash.o
<bddebian> mem_value is undefined
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Amaranth> is /etc/pam.d/common-auth a debian thing or a global thing?
<StevenK> Debian, from what I remember.
<Amaranth> fun
<Amaranth> oh well, i'm making this program for edubuntu anyway
<ajmitch> Amaranth: what do you need to play with pam for?
<Amaranth> ajmitch: authenticating a user from a web interface
<Amaranth> although i need to know if they're an sudo'er so maybe just using that would be good
<ajmitch> how evil :)
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> got a better way? :)
<ajmitch> you're using apache here?
<Amaranth> nope, custom
<ajmitch> thought so
<ajmitch> what do you mean by authenticating user from the web interface?
<ajmitch> just checking the username/password they supply against the system one?
<Amaranth> the user has to be root or have sudo access to the machine for them to be able to use the web interface
<Amaranth> yeah
<ajmitch> checking username/password can be done simply from your app using the pam libs
<Amaranth> you have to run as root for that to work
<Amaranth> unless you have a magic file in /etc/pam.d/
<ajmitch> wonderful
<Amaranth> yeah
<ajmitch> unix_chkpwd may help
<ajmitch> though it's not meant to be called directly
<Amaranth> gnome-screensaver's package has the magic file to put in /etc/pam.d/ that includes /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<Amaranth> so i'm thinking it's the suggested way of doing things
<ajmitch> generally, yes
<ajmitch> it's not hard to put a file in there
<Amaranth> the real problem is checking sudo access
<ajmitch> since most of them just use the common files
<ajmitch> ask pitti about that
<Amaranth> pitti did the menu stuff?
<ajmitch> he knows what's going on with sudo & what patches we carry that may make it easier
<Amaranth> oh yay, the work is done for me there
<Amaranth> use pam to make sure the user/pass is right then check to see if the user is in the admin group
<Amaranth> now i can go to bed :)
<ajmitch> assuming that they use sudo that way :)
<DBO> Is here an acceptable place to ask for packaging help?
<Gloubiboulga> DBO, yep, here :)
<DBO> I decided checkinstall wasnt cutting dice for me, I wanted to start doing thing the right way, so for my first project I picked bonfire
<DBO> its building and working fine when I dont try to make a proper deb out of it, but when i run dpkg-buildpackege I get this error:
<DBO> No directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated.
<DBO> and im not sure what to do about that
<Gloubiboulga> /me tries to find an answer :)
<DBO> my google-fu has failed me...
<DBO> if its of any help, if I just do a ./configure, make, and make install it works fine, I am also using the new maintainers guide
<Gloubiboulga> could you paste the whole dpkg-buildpackage output on pastebin?
<DBO> sure
<DBO> will the last 500 lines do or you want the whole thing?
<Gloubiboulga> a few lines before it fails
<Gloubiboulga> do you call dh_desktop in debian/rules?
<DBO> http://pastebin.ca/96819
<DBO> no
<Gloubiboulga> google doesn't help me either, and I've never seen this error
<DBO> im so close... I can taste the deb
<DBO> is there any way to tell it not to bother with the apps menu?
<Gloubiboulga> check with './configure --help'
<Gloubiboulga> bbiab
<DBO> that wont help me much though because the dpkg-buildpackage is just going to re-run that...
<DBO> the command is being issues from the bonfire.spec file (well thats where its being found) I just commented it to see whats going to happen
<Gloubiboulga> DBO, comment it in data/Makefile.in
<DBO> its not in there
<DBO> its not part of the compile or make process
<Gloubiboulga> I have to leave, I'll be back later and check the sources
<DBO> ok
<DBO> wait
<DBO> one last question
<DBO> do you have to run dpkg-buldpackage as root!?
<crimsun> for packaging purposes, yes, hence fakeroot.
<DBO> Im using fakeroot, but update-desktop-database is still erroring out
<crimsun> post your Debianised source package online somewhere so we can poke at debian/rules
<crimsun> that error's not related to fakeroot
<DBO> it hasnt quote gotten to the point of being a package =P
<crimsun> doesn't really matter how far it has progressed if you want to resolve the dh_desktop issue
<DBO> hrm, should dh_desktop be in my rules?
<DBO> Im sorry, Im a first timer at this
<crimsun> it should be, yes, but we need to find where update-desktop-database is being poked
<DBO> its being poked in bonfire.spec
<DBO> you want me to tar up the whole thing?
<crimsun> ... why the .spec? Why is that even being poked?
* DBO wouldnt know really...
<DBO> all I know is thats why I managed to find the command
<DBO> my debian/rules does not have a dh_desktop
<crimsun> it's going to be quite difficult to assist unless you post the Debianised source package somewhere
<DBO> there uhm... isnt one afaik?
<crimsun> then what are you working with?
<DBO> just the source I got off of the developers site
<No1Viking> Have trouble with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. Cant get OpenGL to work with hardware. At the moment it's emulated by software. Installed fglrx according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto and got the result as follows in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18672. Any good ideas?
<crimsun> right, but didn't you create the debian/ infrastructure?
<DBO> yes
<crimsun> No1Viking: -> #ubuntu
<DBO> dh_make and all that jazz
<DBO> oh you wanna see the debian directory?
<crimsun> DBO: so that's the Debianised source; have you generated the source package?
<DBO> nooo
<crimsun> the source package-> orig.tar.gz+dsc+diff.gz
<DBO> uhm..
<crimsun> ok, just tar up the whole shebang and post it somewhere.
* DBO things that was made, but not sure wehre
<DBO> hmmm, can I email it to you?
<crimsun> only if you don't have Web space.
<DBO> that would be an affirm
<crimsun> crimsun at ubuntu dot com
<DBO> im sorry, its gott be the rules file, I just dont understand it yet...
<DBO> sent
<DBO> erm, I didnt mean to send two files...
<crimsun> (will check in a few minutes, on the phone presently)
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> I figured out part of whats going wrong (not that it will be much help for you) but I was wrong about the spec file, its doing this with install-data-hook...
<DBO> you know what crimsun, im sure if I poke at this for the next week or so Ill eventually get it, I have a good idea where the error lay now, I just have to figure out what I am messing up, but I dont need to bother you for that...
<DBO> thanks for everything though
<crimsun> DBO: Gauvain was correct; look in data/Makefile.in
<crimsun> lines 29[78]  according to my $COLUMNS
<crimsun> DBO: those should be commented out, because Ubuntu does its own thing w/ dh_desktop in debian/rules
<DBO> crimsun, ok, thank you, I will keep that in mind from now on =)
<crimsun> np
<DBO> erm...
<DBO> what does 29[78]  notation mean?
<Gloubiboulga> 297 and 298
<DBO> hah...
* DBO with stupid
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<zul> did the data center fall off the face of the earth?
<phanatic> zul: looks like
<zul> grrr..
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. sarge doesnt have -security in its vims syntax for changelogs eitehr *feels better for ubuntu*
<tseng> I'm baffled why thats even worth a patch
<ThiefOfBaghdad> heya MOTUs
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso
<Hobbsee> hi ThiefOfBaghdad
<ThiefOfBaghdad> Hobbsee> hi
<Hobbsee> yay!  i actually am a MOTU now :P
<ThiefOfBaghdad> Hobbsee> do you any way to install Ubuntu Dapper without actually entering into the Desktop, i,e the old non GUI interface way.?
* ThiefOfBaghdad has always dist-upgraded
<phanatic> ThiefOfBaghdad: alternate cd
<Hobbsee> ThiefOfBaghdad: server install
<ThiefOfBaghdad> Oops. So people who are installing for the first time on their systems have to undergo this slowness in installation is it?
<StevenK> I haven't found the installation slow.
<StevenK> I find Ubuntu installs in about the same time it'd take me to do a Debian install.
<ThiefOfBaghdad> StevenK> nope. It does not even move after language settings on my dads ACER laptop
<StevenK> What's the step after language settings?
<StevenK> I can't recall the 7 steps or so of the Dapper installer.
<ThiefOfBaghdad> i dunno since I have always done a dist-upgrade on my laptop :)
<StevenK> The reason I can't recall is I have installed Dapper once. :-)
<StevenK> And that was a play install in a VMware instance.
* Hobbsee has installed dapper many times, and edgy a few times.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: What are the steps, then? :-P
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hmmm....
* Hobbsee stopped paying attention to them a while ago.
* Hobbsee thinks.
<Hobbsee> language, country, keyboard, partitioning, timezone, set up new user, grub, reboot.
<StevenK> Nicely done!
<ThiefOfBaghdad> Hobbsee> which wiki you took it from?
<Hobbsee> maybe timezone and new user is in the other order
<Hobbsee> ThiefOfBaghdad: the wiki in my brain :P
<StevenK> ThiefOfBaghdad: I'd suggest stracing the install since you have a live instance to work from.
<ThiefOfBaghdad> StevenK> hmm
<slomo> is someone a bit bored? i have a nice task... fixing texlive-bin to build :)
<StevenK> slomo: Do you have a failure?
<StevenK> Sigh.
<StevenK> A log of the build failure
<slomo> yes, in LP which is down at unfortunately :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<slomo> one moment, let me paste it somewhere
<StevenK> LP's down?
<slomo> StevenK: http://pastebin.ca/97142
<slomo> damn, a part is missing
<StevenK> Whee
<StevenK> ../../../../../TeX/texk/web2c/pdftexdir/pdftoepdf.cc:1000: error: cannot convert 'UGooString*' to 'char*' in assignment
<slomo> http://pastebin.ca/97143
<slomo> that's the complete one
<slomo> the same error a dozen times
<slomo> builds fine in debian for some reason but not for us
<StevenK> Interesting.
<Arbiter> uhm... someone updated mono packages... :)
<slomo> Arbiter: yes, me... why?
<slomo> StevenK: will you look at it? :)
<Arbiter> slomo, good.. i was waiting for 1.1.16 packages :D
<Arbiter> even if it's marked as "beta"
<Arbiter> is launchpad down?
<slomo> Arbiter: the previous ones were more "beta" ;)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yes
<StevenK> slomo: I suspect it may require some knowledge of the codebase, but I can try.
<Arbiter> aw
<Arbiter> slomo, hehe :)
<Arbiter> slomo, did you give a look to libgimp-cil?
<Arbiter> with libgimp2.0-dev seems to place things in right place
<tuxmaniac> ubuntu.com also down?
<slomo> StevenK: i guess UGooString comes from poppler
<Arbiter> tuxmaniac, seems down too :(
<tuxmaniac> ugh! :(
<slomo> StevenK: so maybe it only needs a bit of porting to a new poppler API or something
<StevenK> Maybe. It also involves poking poppler to, then,
<StevenK> s/,$/./
<Arbiter> slomo, otherwise i can't test/use the updated packages :P
<Arbiter> s/otherwise//g
* Arbiter is tired :P
<Arbiter> (i mean mono)
<Arbiter> 3d acceleration doesn't work well in edgy so i reinstalled dapper :P
<slomo> StevenK: hm, i guess i'll look at it now... i found a patch :)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yeah, known problem.  fix it :P
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, i don't have the required knowledge to make a patch that works :P
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: more than one patch :P
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, and i can't figure where's the problem :P
<Arbiter> mesa? X? ati? libGL ati implementation?
<Arbiter> :)
* Hobbsee heard that mesa was being the problem.
<Hobbsee> it's borked here too, which doenst mean it's ati specific.
<StevenK> slomo: Heh
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, yeah but you told about low framerates
<Arbiter> here it's only a render freeze after 6-7 secs
<Arbiter> s/after/every
<Arbiter> :)
<slomo> StevenK: ok, fixed :)
<Hobbsee> slomo: yay :)
* Hobbsee quickly goes and breaks it
<slomo> Hobbsee: good luck :P
<Hobbsee> slomo: :p
<StevenK> slomo: Nice.
<slomo> now someone only needs to fix the servers :P
<ajmitch> they're "working on it"
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee waves to ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hello
* StevenK also waves to ajmitch.
<ajmitch> hello StevenK
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: do you know how much bandwidth a typical ssh session will use in an hour?
<Hobbsee> or in whatever time quantitiy?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Not a great deal.
<StevenK> ssh is very low bandwidth, and can be made lower by using -C
<Hobbsee> StevenK: that's what i thought.  wonder why dad's whinging about the bandwith having gone up so high.
<Hobbsee> what's -C do?
<StevenK> Compresses the stream over the wire
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: if it just sits there, it'll consume just about nothing.  If you transfer a lot of data, you'll obviously use lots of bandwidth.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: right, yep
* Hobbsee wonders why it's gone so high this month
<StevenK> There's a keep-alive, but that's like next to nothing every five minutes
<Hobbsee> i didnt think edgy had *that* many updates, although i upgraded twice.
<Mithrandir> StevenK: "oh noes, a packet every five minutes.  I'm sure the payload is, like, a whopping 20 bytes or so too!"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<StevenK> "Plus the header, that makes it 68 bytes! I'm doomed!"
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: I'd look at other things than SSH for stuff which eats bandwidth.  Sure you or your father hasn't been listening to web radio or something?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: could well be, but i doubt it.  edgy updates would be the likely cause, or uploading stuff to the repos.  probably the former.
<Hobbsee> (or massive windows updates, of course0
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: edgy updates would count for a bit, I guess, yes.
* Hobbsee shrugs
* ajmitch decides it's about sleep time
<bddebian> Gnight ajmitch
* StevenK decides the same thing.
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, at least you come back :|, ubuntu.c hasnt afaik
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: heh
<^ohoel> someone carpet bombed the datacenter area
<zealot> anyone know what happened to *ubuntu.com?
<zealot> as in why it is down
<Cornellius> Someone spilled coffee on the keyboard
<bddebian> Coffee?  I heard it was Whiskey? ;-P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Cornellius> Yeah HIC wathever
<bddebian> Well crud, if I can't pull source, I can't do any work :-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hehe, yeah, that's what i thoght.  and even if you can do that, you certainly cant upload
<slomo> bddebian: you can get the source from a mirror
<bddebian> I guess I could work on axiom some more but I really need some help.. :-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: what's up with axiom?  i dont remember
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Well I fix some C bugs but then one of the object files doesn't get produced it seems but I don't get any errors and I can't figure out why :-(
<bddebian> And I don't know shit about lisp..
<Hobbsee> bddebian: right, great
<bddebian> Not that I know shit about anything..
<Hobbsee> sure you do
<slomo> bddebian: i gave up on axiom in breezy or dapper because of that :P i had more interesting things to do
* Hobbsee throws a large piece of concrete at bddebian 
<bddebian> slomo: Ack, I was just going to ask you for help :-)
<Cornellius> bddebian ?
<bddebian> ??
<Hobbsee> [whisper]  psst...bddebian...is revu down?  we could probably do some reviewing, you know [/whisper\
<Hobbsee> [whisper]  psst...bddebian...is revu down?  we could probably do some reviewing, you know [/whisper] 
<bddebian> We?  What, do you have a mouse in your pocket? ;-P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, we're both motu's now
<bddebian> You and your mouse? :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no, you and i, you nut!  :P
<Cornellius> bddebian: Though bddebian was some sort of distro based on debian
!alindeman:*! Services problems.  We're looking into it
<Enverex> crimsun, Are you there?
<hub> I can't seems to be able to connect to the archive
<hub> am I the only one with the problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> u.c is down
<hub> ok
<Enverex> hmm
<Enverex> E: uade_2.02-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file edgy
<Gloubiboulga> lintian on ubuntu <edgy soen't know about edgy
<Gloubiboulga> s/soen/doesn
<Enverex> hmm, odd
<Enverex> What's the command for uploading to REVU?
<zul> did everything blow up?
<Enverex> TOPIC!
<Enverex> oh, wrong channel
<Enverex> TOPIC! (of #ubuntu)
<Gloubiboulga> Enverex, 'dput *source.changes' for a REVU upload
<slomo> zul: didn't you ask this a few hours ago already? :)
<Enverex> Gloubiboulga, Yeah, worked it out a little while ago, heh
<zul> yeah but i thought someone might know whats going on?
<slomo> Gloubiboulga, Enverex: dput revu *.changes... the default is ubuntu
<Gloubiboulga> Enverex, I'm a bit slow today ;)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, right
<Enverex> Yeah, I set revu to default in the config
<Enverex> Although no-ones looked at my uploads from last week yet, heh
<zul> meh...ill be back later
<slomo> Enverex: that's normal unfortunately as everybody is busy with other stuff and there are far too many uploads to review on revu... the easiest to get something done is poking someone here to look at it ;)
<Enverex> hmm
<Enverex> So, anyone want to have a look at one of my uploads then? heh
<Enverex> You have to be kidding me
<Enverex> I just got banned form #ubuntu
<Enverex> *from even
<Enverex> meh
<theCore> whoa, that blog entry is quite interesting: http://sztywny.titaniumhosting.com/2006/07/23/stiff-asks-great-programmers-answers/
<theCore> It fits just right my thinking about great programmers
<theCore> hmm... I should stop posting things in the wrong channels, sorry guys
<nexu> whats wrong with ubuntu.com today ?
<nixternal> nexu: primary and backup power failures at the data center
<zul> heh...must be in kanata
<nixternal> somthing big had to happen for primary and backup to go out
<nixternal> and most all of the guys are probably at lugradio live
<zul> hmm...quite dead
<Sp4rKy> hi
<MacRules78> Is this a suitable channel to ask help with ubuntu...?
<Sp4rKy> #ubuntu
<phanatic> evening
<phanatic> yay, the servers are up and running :)
<zul> almost
<slomo> bazaar.launchpad.net seems to be still down
<zul> yay i can slack and read planet again
<tseng> ubuntu planet is pretty yawn
<zul> yeah but i still wanna slack off
<Sp4rKy> debian/rules:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<Sp4rKy> debian/rules:5: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk: No such file or directory
<Sp4rKy> i've this error
<Sp4rKy> whereas i've cdbs installed :/
<crimsun> cdbs doesn't list debhelper or autotools-dev as Depends; they're Recommends
<crimsun> (i.e., install them)
<Sp4rKy> they are ...
<crimsun> they are what?
<Sp4rKy> installed
<crimsun> what's giving you those errors?
<crimsun> rather, when are you getting them?
<Sp4rKy> sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc ...
<Sp4rKy> during pbuilder process
<crimsun> well, do you build-depend on cdbs?
<crimsun> you'd get those errors when cdbs is not installed, which in the pbuilder scenario is when you don't build-depend on cdbs
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, i've addedd cdbs to BD ... wait pbuilding
<Sp4rKy> same errors :/
<crimsun> does your package use debian/control.in ?
<crimsun> if so, it needs to be added there, not debian/control
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, wait , i've done a mistake
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<crimsun> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi crimsun
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool, crimsun
<Toadstool> hey bddebian !
<crimsun> hi bddebian
<bddebian> So crimsun, you bored? ;-)
<crimsun> no, I'm struggling with a gnome->kde conversion atm
<bddebian> Oh
<bddebian> Laser_away: I talked to panthera today.  If scilab doesn't change it's licensing they are probably going to drop it from Debian
<crimsun> what's the current licensing?
<bddebian> crimsun: It's non-free
<bddebian> crimsun: And apparently it has been depending on libreadline for ages and no one caught it :-)
<crimsun> well it still can be demoted to our multiverse
<Toadstool> grah, wrong keyboard shortcut... :)
<crimsun> though that will take much tomfoolery, since if it's ripped out of Debian it'll be autosynced out of Edgy, too.
<bddebian> It's already in multivers afaik
<slomo> crimsun: depends... if it's non-free code linking against GPLed libreadline i don't think it will be possible
<crimsun> oh, excellent.
<slomo> (to have it in multiverse)
<bddebian> slomo: Aye, that is the problem
<crimsun> yeah, I can see that being the route.
<slomo> ok, so nothing for multiverse as well as it's a license violation
<crimsun> no sweat off our backs in any case.
<bddebian> Why would a desktop file for kde do exec=pymol %f but for gnome do  exec=pymol?
<crimsun> one of them is incorrect
<bddebian> Well, it shouldn't have seperate .desktop files to begin with :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-16
<ajmitch>  /win 21
<Burgundavia_> ajmitch: sorry, that window does not exist, please try again :)
<ajmitch> you need more channels
<ScottK> blueCommand: It's OK to rename as needed, but why .orig?
<blueCommand> Dunno, ask elektranox :)
<elektranox> I think dh_make created it automatically...
<ScottK> That's not generally correct.  
<elektranox> I will just redownload the SF.net package and exchange it with the package version ones
<blueCommand> elektranox, Ok, It seems like it's fine, so moving on!
<blueCommand> I forgot ubuntu0 on my packages, but since they dont exist before I guess thats OK. Reading the guide that is.
<ScottK> blueCommand: It needs to be packagename-upstreamversion-0ubuntu1.
<blueCommand> Darn
<blueCommand> I will re-submit it then
<ScottK> Go ahead and go though it first.
<ScottK> There'll likely be other changes that need to be made.
<blueCommand> Probably. elektranox; you passed mustard in my book ;)
<blueCommand> Which means 0 :)
<elektranox> :)
<elektranox> mh is there something like --force for dput?
<blueCommand> -f :)
<elektranox> ok thx
<blueCommand> elektranox, Do you have any man / info / examples in that package?
<elektranox> there is one in data
<elektranox> gafix.1.gz
<blueCommand> ScottK, Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it be unnessecary to run dh_installman / dh_installexamples without such files? 
<blueCommand> Ah right
<blueCommand> Examples?
<elektranox> nope
<elektranox> but the man page is installed via Makefile
<blueCommand> yeah, so I guess dh_installman is good. Can't say whenever you should remove dh_installexamples though
<elektranox> mh ok so anybody with review rights here?
<gnomefreak> is there anything wrong with really really big debdiffs?
<elektranox_> mh ok so anybody with review rights here?
<persia> elektranox: Several people.  You've announced your package, and I see a very new version.  Please wait a bit, and you should get a response from someone soon.
<elektranox_> ok
<persia> gnomefreak: No, but it can make it harder to review, and possibly harder to understand what changed.  It really depends on the nature of the debdiff.
<gnomefreak> persia: im assuming since java6 and java6update1 are so differnet thats why the debdiff is 228.1mb
<gnomefreak> other wise im not real sure but i guess it cant hurt to attach it and go with it someone will let me know if messed up i guesss
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume its this bug because the scripts grab the sources
<gnomefreak> s/bug/gib
<gnomefreak> big
<gnomefreak> doko_: if your here i have debdiff for java6 update1 for feisty-proposed its a really large debdiff though. it will be attached to bug 122442, i will also subscribe UUS
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122442 in sun-java6 "Memleak in Sun Java 6 on ubuntu feisty" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122442
<persia> gnomefreak: I'd suggest that rather than a debdiff, you might want to provide a URL to the new upstream, and only use the diff -urN of debian/, as this is a little easier to understand at first glance (and separates the review of the new upstream from the review of the packaging changes).
<gnomefreak> i would provide upstream only 1 issue there i can only find update 2
<gnomefreak> but i may have to do it that way
* gnomefreak off to look for update1 source
<persia> Hmm..  That makes it tricky.  Where did you get the orig.tar.gz for the update1 source for your debdiff?
<gnomefreak> persia: the script grabs it
<gnomefreak> persia: the orig tar came from gutsy
<gnomefreak> since nothing changed from 6.00 to 6.01
<gnomefreak> other than 01 fixes uupstream
<persia> gnomefreak: In that case, it's probably in https://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/s/sun-java6/ somewhere, which is a trusted location :)
<Jazzva> persia: Umm, I have a few things to ask. In Jabbin upload at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6010 it is said that some of the code in voip/ is generated. I suppose you ment the *.jisp. There is a document in ./src/libpsi/iconset/ on how to create those files - just zip the icons and an xml file and rename it to something.jisp. Now, I'm not sure how and where to recreate them at the build-time.
<Jazzva> *meant
<gnomefreak> ty persia
<persia> gnomefreak: Sorry: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/
<persia> Jazzva: Looking again
<gnomefreak> i knew what you meant
<Jazzva> persia: Ok.
<persia> Jazzva: It looks like voip/callslogdialogbase.* was my trigger for the generated files.  Separately, I don't see the .jisp files at a quick glance, but it appears that they should be generated by the upstream build process (which might need a patch), as I don't imagine the psilib binary format is the "preferred format for modification".
<persia> Jazzva: If you need to build the .jisp files, it looks to me like the procedure is 1) copy the right things to a directory, 2) zip them, and 3) rename.  Build-depending on zip should be sufficient to ensure you have the necessary tools, although some effort may be required in the build process.
<Jazzva> persia: I found out about .jisp files, I thought you thought about them when you said "generated files". So, what do I need to find about callslogdialogbase.* files? It is said in cpp and h files they were generated using the .ui file. Do I need to find out by what program or... *unsure*?
<minghua> Hello there persia.  How is REVU day going?
<persia> Jazzva: Ideally, you want to find out which program generated them, and have them regenerated during the build process.  This may already be done (check if the timestamps change during build).  If it must be done fresh, I suggest coordination with upstream, as there may have been modifications post-generation (in which case adding copyright declaration and licensing information would be appropriate, perhaps with a note that it's based on code gen
<persia> minghua: Better than the last (and Monday has reached here as well)
* minghua still stays at Sunday afternoon.
<persia> minghua: Not to worry - Monday is coming at ~1.6 million metres/second :)
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<minghua> Hmm, that sounds a bit high.
* minghua calculates.
<ScottK> persia: Not at the speed of light.
<teer2> Hello - I am communicating with the Democracy Player maintainers about the conflicts with the current versions of their software in Ubuntu.  I have a couple questions about versions and how MOTU works.  First, is 0.9.6 the version that will be in Gusty ?  (This is the version currently displayed on LaunchPad.)
<persia> ScottK: Nope, roughly at the rotational velocity of ground level of the earth (which I may not have calculated correctly: minghua is checking).
<Jazzva> persia: Ok, I'll check it with the upstream author. I don't know what can I do about number 5 (FtBFS on 64-bit arechitectures (rtprandom.cpp: In constructor RTPRandom::RTPRandom(): rtprandom.cpp:56: error: cast from RTPRandom* to u_int32_t loses precision)). Should I just inform the upstream author about this?
<persia> Hm.  Yes, it appears that 24 != 86400.  Sorry.
<minghua> persia, ScottK: my calculation gives ~465 meter/second.
<ScottK> Plus since he's not at the equator, it's less.
<minghua> (yeah, at equator)
<ScottK> Did you take into account your latitude?
<persia> Jazzva: Informing upstream is good.  In the meantime, you want to restrict the architectures for which the binary is created in debian/control
<minghua> No.  Partly because I don't know my latitude off hand. :-P
<minghua> teer2: Currently gutsy has 0.9.6, yes.  But it's not necessarily what will be when gutsy is released.  It's still under heavy development.
<persia> teer2: Yes.  The current target for gutsy is 0.9.6 (revision 1ubuntu1).  This may change as development continues, up until UpstreamVersionFreeze
<minghua> Yay, beats persia on answering questions. :-P
<persia> minghua: That's easy.  I'm slow :)
<teer2> minghua: Thanks for your response.  Second question - DP player is recommending Ubuntu users to move away from the Synaptic specified version in Feisty by adding the DP repository.  This seems not to be the recommended and supported way to do software updates (which would be to pass the patches through MOTU and into Synaptic or future versions.  Am I correct?
<teer2> http://www.getdemocracy.com/downloads/ubuntu.php
<teer2> Basically, are they causing problems for Ubuntu users by trying to circumvent MOTU processes?
<Burgundavia> teer2: to a certain extent yes
<persia> teer2: It's not recommended, nor supported.  Whether it causes problems or not depends very much on how closely upstream tracks Ubuntu changes.  Working with us it usually easier than working to match us, and users will generally have a better experience.
<minghua> teer2: They are using distinctive version numbers (-XubuntupcfY).  So while it's unfortunate, I don't see an easy way to change the situation, and I'm personally fine with the status quo.
<Jazzva> persia: Ok. #6: I think the Minizip source is available at ./src/tools/zip/minizip. I suppose I should mention the whole path in debian/copyright.
<minghua> teer2: They also currently only provide packages for dapper/edgy/feisty, not gutsy.
<persia> minghua: That depends very much on how upstream sets their revision numbers :)
<persia> Jazzva: It would be helpful.
<minghua> persia: Sorry, I meant they use -XubuntuY revision numbers.
<persia> Jazzva: Also, does minizip create zip archives?  It may be that minizip is used by the build process to generate the jisp files (which would make things easy).
<persia> minghua: Yes, but upstream might also choose to use such versioning...
<Jazzva> persia: Dunno... I'll try to find out.
<teer2> persia: If the dependencies for DP 0.9.6 are correct in the launchpad info, then DP 0.9.6 upgrade will also require new glibc versions, among other packages.  If true, then I would think this causes other issues.  So, I was concerned about their procedures.
<minghua> persia: Hmm, I am confused.  Which upstream?  Is www.getdemocracy.com not upstream for democracy player?
<minghua> teer2: What DP 0.9.6 upgrade are you talking about?  Feisty system with unofficial package upgrading to gutsy?
<teer2> I made a bit of a fuss on the DP forums, and I got a response that DP 0.9.8 (next version) will support Feisty and Dapper (does that mean the DP versions included with those releases, I am not sure).
<teer2> http://forum.getdemocracy.com/viewtopic.php?id=2283
<Jazzva> persia: After a quick look at minizip.c and variables/strings used I think it can create zip archives using Zlib. I'll take a look if it's used for the making of .jisp files.
<teer2> minghua: No, I mean the 0.9.6 upgrade through the DP repository
<persia> minghua: -1ubuntupcf is close, but admittedly different.
<persia> Jazzva: That would be great - that would only leave the .ui -> .h/.cpp files to still chase :)
<minghua> persia: Personally, as long as I can recognize unofficial package version numbers from bug reports, and mark them invalid, I don't care.
<minghua> teer2: Do they provide upgrades?  I see that dapper/edgy/feisty are in different directories, so changing /etc/apt/sources.list seems needed.
<Jazzva> persia: I guess :). And the last one I need help with is #8. Did you mean to make a multi-package with portaudio and jabbin in it?
<teer2> minghua: I don't know -- all my concern came from the fact that the version in Synaptic was invalid.  I am trying to resolve the issue by drawing attention to the discrepancy, because I do NOT want to deviate from the Ubuntu recommended packages.  I am trying to make things smoother for others who feel the same.
<minghua> teer2: I think the best person to talk with is RAOF, he uploaded the last democracyplayer package.
<persia> Jazzva: No, rather to investigate how jabbin uses portaudio.  If it's code from portaudio reused in jabbin, debian/copyright is correct.  If jabbin is linking against portaudio (and building it locally), you'd do better to try to link against the portaudio libraries distributed in the separate packages, as that way jabbin would automatically take advantage of fixes to portaudio.
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<teer2> One of the best things about Ubuntu, in my opinion, is that you can stay with the current latest supported version (which gets updated every six months), and not feel incapable of using your software.  With other distros, there is an incentive to deviate from the distro norm, and it always ended with "Dependency Hell" for me and my return to Windows.
<Jazzva> persia: Ok, thanks for all your help :).
<persia> teer2: Best for us would be either 1) a compatibility repository for older versions of DP, or 2) a targeted patch for the older versions that would let them access the primary upstream repository.  For the first, upstream would have to help.  For the second, anyone could help.
<minghua> teer2: My personal take -- If the upstream chooses to tell their users to bypass distribution's standard package management, that's unfortunate but their choice.  Any user who follows such advice is on his own, from distribution point of view.
<persia> Jazzva: No problems.  Thanks for your work on the package.
<teer2> persia , minghua: thanks for your hard work in maintaining software in a way that keeps me away from Windows Vista, by the way!
<minghua> teer2: Yeah, as persia said, we can try to improve on our side, but that requires a lot of dedication and communication with upstream.
<teer2> minghua : I think the easiest thing to do is for DP to be aware of what Ubuntu users are using, and choose to support that version rather than alienate them and make them feel like they need to upgrade.
<minghua> teer2: Yes, it's generally nice for upstream to agree that they should co-operate with distribution packagers, but not all of them do.
<teer2> minghua : Tell me if I am off base though - I am not familiar with your procedures, which is why I came to bother you all!
<teer2> minghua: True, not all of them have a reason to co-operate, but DP depends on a wide range of users having their software running.  They do Bittorrent distribution, so they want to push DP on everyone.
<minghua> teer2: You are on good track.  There just need to be a person who is both familiar with Ubuntu packaging and democracy player to work with both upstream and Ubuntu to solve these issues.
<persia> teer2: It's a balance.  Upstream typically wants to focus on new features, bugfixes, and improvements.  Ubuntu has an interest in stability, maintainability, and integration with the rest of the system.  I think effort from both groups is necessary to have a good solution (as neither upstream nor Ubuntu can provide best support alone).
<teer2> I think for Gusty (especially Ubuntu's push for GNU Free Software) that the DP situation get addressed on both sides.  DP is pushing for "video freedom" and it would be an excellent ornament for the Gusty software display.  Know what I mean?
<persia> teer2: On a separate note, thanks for repeatedly working to help build greater coordination between upstreams and Ubuntu: we really appeciate your help.
<teer2> persia: And thank you for your help with that too.  I apprciate your patience in dealing with my ignorance on matters!!
<teer2> persia: I feel a little happier through my days knowing that The Ur-Quan Masters will be better integrated with the next version of Ubuntu!!  Thanks with your help with that.
<teer2> persia: Single-click Starcon goodness.  Ahhhh!
<persia> teer2: As in that case, you'll want to find someone who has a specific interest in the democracyplayer package, to help with the Ubuntu side of the coordination (given that nobody has volunteered in the recent discussion).  You might try with some of the recent Ubuntu uploaders - you can find IRC handles from the launchpad overview page for each person.
<teer2> You guys have saved "my hide" many times when I stopped myself from downloading a source tarball and screwing up my installation.  Instead, I take a deep breath and tell myself to stick with the supported software through Synaptic.  In return, I've been running Ubuntu way, way, way longer than any other of my distro attempts!  Thanks!!!
<minghua> persia: The last uploader is RAOF BTW.
* persia believes that greater use of LP when people haven't responded to the mention of their nicks is a good thing, as it also lists alternate contact methods, timezone, etc.
* minghua is glad to see people stick with official repositories and have good experiences.
<minghua> persia: Definitely.
<teer2> persia: Okay, I will try your idea.  Thanks for your help.
<teer2> minghua: It is about time some distro had the "balls" to tell users: THESE are the versions you need to have on your system.  You want to change them, then jump through a bunch of hoops and, yeah, you're on your own.  Don't come crying to us when you muff it up and your OS is fubar.
<teer2> minghua: Because when people read that, they say, "Oh yeah, I think I'd rather have my OS boot tomorrow than install the 'Commander Keen' game.  Thanks for the reminder."
<teer2> :-)
<minghua> teer2: Yeah.  The hard part is to really have versions that users need, as can be seen in this outdated democracy player package problem.  We have ways to solve this, we just need people who understand both Ubuntu packaging and democracy player to work on it.
<teer2> minghua: And, that's what hardware vendors need to support a Linux OS.  You guys are doing really important work in getting widespread Linux adoption, too.  Okay, enough building you guys up.   Thanks for your time.
<minghua> teer2: Thank you for trying to help communication between upstream and Ubuntu.
<teer2> minghua: Software developers have had for TOO LONG the idea that their software comes before any concerns with the OS.  I am glad Ubuntu is in the position (through their popularity) to push back at them.
<teer2> minghua: Just doing what little I can do to help.  Thanks for saying so.
<teer2> Isn't only just recently that software developers have (somewhat) stopped requiring users to install their software as root user?  That's a marvel by itself that such a terrible practice lasted so long.
* minghua actually doesn't think that's software developers' fault.
* minghua blames Windows.
* persia remembers needing to run some things as root before Windows
<minghua> teer2: Most of the time you still do.  You run synaptic as (essentially) root.
<TheMuso> I reckon users will be confused and put off by Vista's new user account setup, and will just want to do everything as they always have.
<TheMuso> i.e admin power for everything, because they don't want to be restricted.
<minghua> It's not a bad thing to install software as root.  It's only bad when you install software from untrusted third-party websites.
* StevenK checks if he fixed parrot.
<teer2> minghua: But Synaptic is the "Ubuntu verification", there is some assurance that the software will at least not conflict with other versions.  Does it mean that I need to trust Ubuntu and let them decide what software to install?  Yeap, but a small price to pay for an OS that lives into another day!  :)
<teer2> Okay, I need to stop gushing.  Bye for now.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Your parrot merge didn't regenerate debian/control, so libparrot-dev was Depending on libparrot0.4.6 (= 0.4.13-1ubuntu1)
<TheMuso> StevenK: Right.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Thanks.
<StevenK> I've also fixed debian/rules so that debian/control gets regenerated every time.
<persia> StevenK: Automatically?  I thought that was considered dangerous, and manual regeneration was preferred.
<StevenK> persia: It only replaces %SOVERSION% with a hard-coded version number.
<persia> StevenK: That seems perfectly reasonable, and good.  Hmmm...  I wonder where my impression comes from: I should go read more docs.
<StevenK> persia: If it's a simple transform, or replacement, then doing it automatically means that people don't forget. Something more complicated, I agree with you, in that it should be done manually.
<elektranox> ok I'll leave now - I hope one of you will look after my package? :)
<TheMuso> elektranox: URL
<persia> Right.  That makes perfect sense.  It's just that whenever I find something that makes sense and contradicts my memory of something I read as an official recommendation, I like to check, as one of 1) it only appeared to make sense, 2) the documentation was wrong, or 3) I have a lousy memory is true.
<elektranox> TheMuso: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6025
<StevenK> In other news, I hate regenerating debian/control. :-)
<TheMuso> elektranox: Thanks.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Understandable.
<elektranox> TheMuso: Thanks for reviewing ;)
<minghua> My recollection is that changing build dependency during auto-generation of debian/control during build is prohibited.
<minghua> Everything else is probably fair game, the maintainer can choose what he/she wants.
<persia> Found it.  "debian/control: The source package control file is generated by dpkg-source when it builds the source archive, from other files in the source package" in http://ftp-master.debian.org/REJECT-FAQ.html.  Looking elsewhere (e.g. http://bugs.debian.org/311724), I think that the important part is only that debian/control is visibly readable, and nothing significant is changed.
<persia> (for some definition of significant).
* minghua thinks the more relevant quote is "There is nothing to say against a target in debian/rules that generates the control file for you, IFF this is only run manually."
<persia> dktrkranz: oggconvert uploaded
<persia> minghua: To some degree, but think about all the debhelper modifications.  I think it's more important that the Source stanza be left alone, but that without allowing minor modifications of the Binary stanzas, we'd all be much less happy.
<minghua> persia: How is that affected by forbidding auto-generation of debian/control?
<minghua> It's just a memory issue IMHO.
<minghua> You need to remember rebuilding your debian/control before uploading.
<persia> minghua: Umm..  e.g. ${shlibs:Depends}
<Jazzva> persia: About voip/callslogdialogbase.* in Jabbin... I think they were generated using Qt User Interface Compiler. From Qt site: "The Open Source Edition of Qt and Qt Jambi is freely available for the development of Open Source software governed by the GNU General Public License (GPL)." I'll check with the upstream author if that's what he used for generation. Looking at the timestamps I think they are not created at the build-tim
<Jazzva> files at the build-time (not sure how and they're already provided in the package). Should I mention in debian/copyright that those files were created by Qt UIC (or some other program) and provide it's license?
<Jazzva> persia: This is the address where I found the licensing information http://trolltech.com/products/qt/licenses/licensing
<minghua> persia: I don't understand.  debian/control in source package and the control file in the control.tar of binary package are different things.
<minghua> Although I don't claim familiar with these packaging details.
<persia> Jazzva: For GPL code, it's much preferred that autogenerated code is regenerated during build, as that way those modifying the software are only required to modify the preferred source.  Also, it's not clear if there are additional changes were made by upstream (in which case, the lack of copyright attribution or licensing would be an issue).
<Jazzva> persia: Ok, I understand... Thanks.
<persia> minghua: Ah.  Yes, I'm likely confused.  build-time modifications to source control may be bad, but build-time modifications to binary control may be good.  I suppose whether the parrot change was good is an implementation detail, but I'm still shy of making assertions on this matter until I've a deeper understanding.
<persia> Jazzva: As an example, the archive-admins regularly reject PDF files distributed by upstream without source in GPL archives, despite the presence of several PDF editors in the repository, as usually it's easier to make a PDF in an automated fashion, rather than drafting it directly.
<minghua> persia: True.  I am not making any assertions, either.
<minghua> Let me dig the doc I read, I think it's in the etch release policy.
<minghua> Yep.  http://release.debian.org/etch_rc_policy.txt
<persia> minghua: Thanks.
<minghua> "debian/rules must include the targets: [...]  These targets must not change the package's build-dependencies or the changelog."
<Jazzva> persia: I see... Well, I guess my first package is not oh-so-easy I assumed :). Well, at least I'll learn more than I hoped for :).
<persia> Jazzva: I suspect that upstream would be happy to help: they usually are happy to share knowledge about their codebase, and appreciate packaging of their software.
<Jazzva> persia: I suppose. I'm already writing an e-mail with questions :)...
<mohammad> persia: Hello. Does Zekr still have any Blocking issue?
<persia> mohammad: I'll look again
<mohammad> persia: thanks
<persia> mohammad: You'll need to include the pointer to http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Talk:The_Holy_Qur%27an#Copyright in debian/copyright, rather than the REVU log.  Also, if you can find a statement from the translators themselves (or documentation of the age of the translations), that would be better.
<minghua> ScottK: I think your observation on the "changelog" shown by LP is correct.  It annoys me as well.
<persia> mohammad: Separately, I still think that a split between code and data would be good, as I'd like to make it easy for other study tools to access the same shared text.
<persia> mohammad: Just to clarify, one issue with wikipedia is that, while it's often correct, it's not authoritative.  I'd suggest using the referenced sources to justify the statement of public domain (and note that in some jurisdictions, Yusuf Ali won't be free for another 20 years)
<jdong> apt-cache madison monodevelop
<jdong> oh silly me
<jdong> this one's blue.
<mohammad> persia: regarding the spliting, the current quran text is a simplified version of quran text. I mean due to some font problems a few characters cannot be shown corectly. in addition the quran text and translations are customized for Zekr, so I am afriad if I split it, others don't use the texts.
<persia> jdong: You might also want to play with rmadison -u ubuntu :)
<jdong> persia: naw, you're kidding!!!!
* jdong quibbles
<mohammad> persia: thanks. I will resolve the copyright issue of the translations.
<persia> mohammad: Understood.  In that case I'd be uncomfortable just because it seems inappropriate to modify a well-accepted and widely read work, unless required, and two versions on the system would likely lead to confusion.
<persia> jdong: Personally, I like it because it shows all architectures (not just mine), and also shows the older versions.  As you like, really.  apt-cache madison is faster.
<jdong> persia: yeah, the other upside is apt-cache madison will show the parent source package name if you specify a binary package
<jdong> persia: that functionality is somewhat necessary for my current use case
<persia> jdong: No worries then.  I just like publicising alternatives :)
<jdong> yeah, thanks, it's very helpful
<RAOF> jdong: Backport democracyplayer for me, and I'll fix xgl :)
<minghua> apt-cache madison also has the advantage of not requiring net access.
<minghua> RAOF: You may be interested in the talks about democracy player earlier in this channel.
<persia> minghua: True, but that only matters if you are deliberately using an old cache, which breaks all sorts of other use cases :)
<RAOF> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<jdong> RAOF: lol, it's a trade? :D
* jdong attempts backport
<RAOF> Curses, not yet up there it seems.  Can you give the executive summary minghua? :)
<RAOF> jdong: You'll find that it b-d's on python-support > Feisty.  However, the change that required the new p-s was reverted, so I *think* it can be safely dropped.
* StevenK kicks vmware server.
<jdong> RAOF: can you effect that change in Gusty then?
* StevenK kicks trang, too.
<minghua> RAOF: Ah.  Nothing urgent, just a user expressing interest to make it easier for Ubuntu users to use official packages for released versions, as well as to have a smooth upgrade.
<jdong> hmm, anyone know if we're getting monodevelop crack soon?
<RAOF> minghua: Ah, sorry.  I've just seen motu-current :)
<persia> RAOF: More expansively, upstream plans to change the feed formats, so that users of older versions will not be able to access the video as easily.
* persia notes that teer2 is usually on IRC, although rarely on any specific channel
<minghua> persia: I think it "already changed feed formats".
<jdong>  -> Considering build-dep python-support (>= 0.6)
<jdong>       Tried versions: 0.5.6ubuntu1
<persia> minghua: Perhaps.  I'm not really sure.
<jdong> RAOF: ^^ yep; you're right...
<RAOF> persia: Oh, joy.  Well, backport time I suppose.
<persia> RAOF: Perhaps.  In my experience teer2 has been a vocal and active coordinator with upstreams, and may be able to help in preparing a joint plan, either for SRU-acceptable targeted patches for the new feeds, or for backward compatibility in feed formats.  I'd suggest that over backports if you have time, as more users have -updates enabled.
<RAOF> True
<persia>  (SRU acceptability in this case defined as "regresssion from previous state" or "it used to work, and suddenly it doesn't")
<RAOF> That's great.  I'd love to have someone who wants to take the time and ask upstream about stuff.  I'll go hunt his LP page
<RAOF> Gah!  How do you reverse-lookup in LP?
<persia> RAOF: https://launchpad.net/people sometimes helps, but not always
* minghua uses wiki to search for the IRC nick.
<RAOF> Good idea.
* RAOF also goes to file a bug against LP
<RAOF> What?  Apparently, it's already been filed and fixed
<persia> RAOF: What's the reverse-lookup link?
<RAOF> Apparently the "search for people" search should pick up irc nics
<RAOF> (bug #40241)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40241 in launchpad "allow searching for people by irc name" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40241
<RAOF> However, either it doesn't work, or teer2 doesn't have a LP page with his nick on it.
<persia> RAOF: Hmm..  I've had trouble with that before, but perhaps it's just incomplete data in LP.  Try /msg maybe?
<minghua> I don't think it works.  I tried someone whose irc nick isn't the same as LP id.
<minghua> (apparently there aren't many such people...)
<RAOF> Aaah, who?  I was trying to find one :)
* Flannel is one of them.
<jdong> would sabdfl count?
<jdong> or is he omnihandle?
<Flannel> I have a different IRC nick and LP ID
<jdong> hmm that term just sounds.. wrong
<jdong> I'll think of another one later
<jdong> multihandled
<jdong> universally handled?
* jdong thinks they're getting worse XD
* persia likes omnihandle, but thinks it's something one has, rather than something one is.
<jdong> lol
<RAOF> Flannel: Are you one of {"flannel", "flannel2"}?
<Flannel> No, do those LP handles exist?
<RAOF> Yes
<Flannel> nope.  NealBussett, same as my wiki name
<Flannel> Flannel has no karma, I'm waaay cooler than that.
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Hm.  I suppose I should re-open that bug, then.
<persia> PhinnFort: 5913 commented
<ScottK> leonel: Yes.  Just copy/paste the debian/changelog with all the entries since Dapper in the description of the bug.
<persia> blueCommand: 6023 commented
<persia> (6026 as well)
<ScottK> persia: Are you up for pondering how to fix a package interaction bug while you revu?  I'm not asking you to fix it, just point in a direction to solve it.
* ScottK is stumped.
<persia> ScottK: Sure.  I'm between REVUs at the moment anyway.
<ScottK> Bug #125865
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125865 in qt4-qtruby "error when installing libqt0-ruby1.8-qt4 and libqt4-ruby at the same time" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125865
<persia> ScottK: Ah.  I suspect that's leftovers.  I thought I already requested removal of the extra ruby qt4 bindings.  Let me look a little closer to refresh my memory.
<persia> ScottK: I think bug 119516 should have solved that.  Perhaps we need to backport?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119516 in libqt-ruby-qt4 "Please remove libqt-ruby-qt4 from the Ubuntu archives" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119516
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.  Someone who knows something about it.
* persia notes that there is no actual knowledge about ruby or QT4 involved
<ScottK> Right.  The libqt4-ruby has some stuff to work around package conflicts in gutsy.
<persia> ScottK: Hmm.  Good point.  Perhaps we just need to backport the Conflicts:/Replaces:?
<ScottK> No, they did stuff in debian rules and added diversions in the postinst.
<leonel> ScottK: done.
<ScottK> leonel: I'll have a look.
<ScottK> leonel: On python-psycopg2 see if there is one from Feisty or Edgy that works and doesn't have the dependency problem.
<persia> ScottK: For gutsy?  Hmm.   I'm not convinced that diversions are ideal, but perhaps it's required for this situation.  If the libraries are ABI compatible (required for diversions), and one is useless, deprecated, and removed, I'd think Conflicts: / Replaces: would be a cleaner solution.  Do you happen to have anything that could be used to test?
<ScottK> persia: No.  Sorry.  I triaged it, thought I understood it.  Hit a brick wall.
<leonel> python-central is in edgy  so I think there won't be a problem   let me check 
<ScottK> jdong and doko__; Any thoughts about backporting python-central to Dapper?  It's non-existant so there's no risk of breakage and it would enable other backports...
<persia> ScottK: Essentially, I'd suggest finding something that depends on the old package in Feisty, making sure it works, installing an updated Feisty version of the new package (with Conflicts:/Replaces: to replace the old package), and seeing if the test app still works.  If it's broken, you might need something with diversions, but if it works, just use Conflicts/Replaces, as we'd like all the users to migrate before gutsy anyway.
<ScottK> Argh.  I think I know someone who I can talk into doing it who knows Ruby.
<jdong> ScottK: I'm not fluent in python packaging; gonna wait for doko to anser this one :)
* persia would like a tool to automatically translate po-translated strings from one language to another when the package is installed locally, as an aid to triage.
<persia> ScottK: Great.  Point them at me if they need information about the removal - I don't remember perfectly, but I can probably get back up to speed fairly quickly (ignoring the ruby and QT4 bits).
<leonel> ScottK: I've builded  gutsy python-central on  dapper and installed  fine    and  now to compile  python-psycopg2  needs python-all-dbg    to  build ..
* persia thinks edgy-backports python-central is a better target for a proposed dapper-backports, but isn't an expert in python packaging
<leonel> ScottK:  and python-all-dbg  needs python-doc-utils .
* persia seeks a recommendation for REVU
<leonel> :)
<leonel> persia: let me check  thanks
<leonel> ScottK: needed to edit  some version numbers  in  debian/control  so python central can build on dapper
<ScottK> OK.  That'll have to be a source backport then.  Those are more complex.
<marnanel> I was told on #ubuntu to ask here. Does launchpad know about fast-user-switch-applet, and if not, where does apport for FUSA go?
<ScottK> leonel: I'll talk to doko__ about it.  He's the Debian/Ubuntu Python guru.
<leonel> ScottK: thanks
<persia> marnanel: Yes (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet), and it likely attaches reports to that source. (click Bugs)
<marnanel> persia: Huh, thanks. I spent about five minutes typing "fast-user-switch-applet", "fast user switch applet", "fast user", "fusa"... into the search box
<persia> marnanel: If you know the name of the package, a URL of the structure I've just given should generally work.  Also, for discussion about bugs, #ubuntu-bugs is generally preferred.
<marnanel> Thanks. Sorry, someone on #ubuntu said I should come here; I'll go there in future. Thanks again.
<persia> marnanel: No problems.  Your question wasn't really off-topic here, it's just that different people are there, and they have a slightly different focus, which may also be helpful to you next time.
<marnanel> Thanks.
* TheMuso returns.
<TheMuso> persia: Are there any packages that have a 1, and could go another advocate, and hense get uploaded?
* persia wonders how a package can build successfully with neither binary-arch nor binary-indep defined in debian/rules
<persia> TheMuso: I'm not sure.  Maybe alsa-firmware?  Everything I've seen today (limited to those announced in-channel since REVU day began: I'm just finishing the last of the backlog) was either not suitable, or a new upstream version of an existing package (already uploaded).
* persia looks for good upload candidates
<TheMuso> persia: I have already looked at alsa-firmware, and I have asked Toby to use dh_installudev for the udev rule.
<TheMuso> I should prod him about that.
<persia> TheMuso: Ah.  Right.  My apologies - I'd forgotten the comment, and reminded it wasn't in yet about 12 hours ago.  There was also a request about ubuntu-settings, but I indicated that it was waiting for more feedback on the spec, which seemed to calm the inquiring party.
<persia> s/ubuntu/ubuntustudio/
<TheMuso> Yeah I don't think it will be done now.
<TheMuso> But I don't want a hacky package in the archives.
<TheMuso> I'm thinking we just throw it on the disks when they are built.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> urgh
<persia> TheMuso: That makes sense.  Given the CDs from universe issue, it's probably not that much extra trouble.
<RAOF> New and different! :)
<minghua> Nice unicode glyph.
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> persia: Extra trouble in what way? Putting it only on the discs you mean?
<persia> TheMuso: Pulling a single special non-repository package into the CD build.
<minghua> U+2263 STRICTLY EQUIVALENT TO  # Hmm, I wonder how TheMuso can mistype to that.
<persia> minghua: line noise is unpredictable :)
<TheMuso> and so are KVMs with a crappily written screen reader.
<TheMuso> ooo xfce4-timer-plugin has a 1.
<persia> TheMuso: If you want an upload, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6015 appears to be a good target
<TheMuso> persia: I'm just thinking of getting some out of the way.
<persia> TheMuso: I'll try to get you some more then :)
<TheMuso> And I'll try and help out, but trying to manage a mass backup at the same time can be tricky.
* TheMuso groans at the thought his laptop DVD/CDRW drive is starting to fail.
<TheMuso> Or ata least it sounds like it.
<ScottK> leonel: Ubuntu-archive subscribed for squirrelmail backports.
<ScottK> persia: Do you have a minute for a pm?
<StevenK> TheMuso: It could be the disc itself.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Well since it makes the same noise with three different disks I have used in it recently, I don't entirely think so.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Does dmesg also complain about it?
<TheMuso> StevenK: No.
<StevenK> Hrm. I'd expect a dying drive to complain enough that the kernel would get some idea and log about it.
<TheMuso> Wel I dunno...
<leonel> FYI: to backport  python-psycopg2  from feisty to  edgy   needs  python-all-dbg to be backported too.
<ScottK> leonel: We can dump the debug packages if we do a source backport.
<persia> TheMuso: could it be mechanical alignment?  Sometimes a gentle jiggle can stop the annoying whirring sound of a CD not properly in track.
<TheMuso> persia: Probably.
<TheMuso> I dare not do that however, as it could make it worse.
<leonel> ScottK: ok   just trying to build  psycopg2
<ScottK> OK.
<leonel> I hope psycopg  can be backported to dapper
<leonel> python-defaults needs  python 2.5 and.. edgy has  2.4.4 
<leonel> well 
<ScottK> Edgy shipped wtih Python 2.5 packages.
<ScottK> 2.4.4 is the default.
<leonel> doh !
<leonel> well  got to go  
<ScottK> See you later.  
<ScottK> Thanks for the help.
<StevenK> trnsprob.c:217: warning: `a' might be used uninitialized in this function
<StevenK> And the same thing for b, c, d, e and f.
<StevenK> This code is ... special.
<StevenK> Aside from the fact that it refuses to compile with GCC 4.1 or 3.4
<persia> heh
<TheMuso> StevenK: oooooouch
<ajmitch> StevenK: does the author live nearby?
<StevenK> I sincerly hope so.
<ajmitch> I don't forsee a long future in software development for them
* StevenK finds the second missing Build-Depends.
<ScottK> Good evening Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi ScottK!
<ScottK> The middle daughter is safely off to camp, crutches and all.
<TheMuso> Fun.
<ScottK> The good news is she's doing better.  She was putting a little weight on the foot before I left today.
<ScottK> Good night all.  
* ScottK is probably going to bed.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yay!
<StevenK> Oh wonderful. Not only is this package a pile of crap, it also requires GLw, which we don't support.
* RAOF wonders what the package is
<StevenK> arb
<RAOF> It'd be on REVU, then, yes?
<StevenK> No, it's in the archive. It's a direct import from Debian.
<RAOF> So why doesn't packages.ubuntu.com know about it?
<TheMuso> Because p.u.c is always out of date? :p
<RAOF> Ah, because it FTBFS
<StevenK> I was just about to say.
<RAOF> And I didn't search on "source packages"
* persia seeks another REVU candidate
<RAOF> Should I file a "xserver-xgl" FTBFS bug, or just fix it?
<StevenK> I'm only looking at it since it Build-Depends on libglew-dev, but I'm wishing I didn't...
<persia> I'm becoming convinced that a the journey of a package towards perfection is asymptotic in nature.
<RAOF> I would have thought that was the obvious trajectory
<persia> RAOF: Why?  The same resources that guide reviewers are available to packagers.  I'd think that more new packages would cross the barrier sooner as time passed.
* StevenK sobs.
<StevenK> If I get my hands on the cruel sadist bastard who wrote this Makefile ...
<RAOF> Because people are lazy, and will tend to only address problems when they're raised.
<persia> RAOF: Depends on your viewpoint.  For my REVU candidate, I was too lazy to deal with comments, so I checked how to review, and did it myself first.
<RAOF> persia: Heh.  Yes, depends on the person.  I think your form of active laziness is not too common, though :)
* persia takes more vacation than most passively lazy people
* RAOF wonders whether persia has read "Moving Pictures", which contains a character with just such an active laziness
<persia> RAOF: No.  Author?
<RAOF> Terry Pratchett
<RAOF> Everyone must read the discworld novels </hypnotoad>
<StevenK> All power and glory to the hypnotoad!
<RAOF> :)
<StevenK> I spy another Futurama fan. :-)
* RAOF got his partner the full box set for her birthday.
<StevenK> Neat. :-)
<RAOF> Oh, yes.
<StevenK> I've got Seasons 1, 2, 4 on DVD, and the whole lot as .avis
* persia is dismayed to discover that Terry Pratchett is predominantly available in paper-based editions (or at least only appears to have released 9 of 89 titles electronically)
<LucidFox> What does XSBC stand for in XSBC-Original-Maintainer?
<persia> LucidFox: Experimental, Source, Binary, Changes
<StevenK>   device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Cannot allocate memory
<StevenK> Ohhh
<StevenK> [1288069.357028]  device-mapper: table: 254:52: snapshot: Could not create kcopyd client
* StevenK sighs
<RAOF> There's trouble at the ranch
<persia> LucidFox: More verbosely, the X tells dpkg not to complain when making the package, and the SBC tell dpkg where to put the experimental header.
<Amaranth> oh, i thought the X told dpkg not to complain and the rest was just some random string :)
<StevenK> Neat. LVM seems to be very unhappy.
<StevenK> [1288202.424546]  kernel BUG at mm/mempool.c:121!
<persia> Amaranth: Nope.  There's a long explanation in http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html (5.7 - at the bottom)
<StevenK> Given that lvremove just caused an Oops.
* persia further notes that Debian recommends BCS, and SBC is an Ubuntuism
<TheMuso> StevenK: Gutsy?
<StevenK> Nope, Feisty
<TheMuso> oooo
<imbrandon> ...
<RAOF> Hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> lo RAOF 
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<LucidFox> updated videotrans REVU upload per comments by gauvainpocentek@yahoo.fr 
<LucidFox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6031
<persia> LucidFox: Extra points for including the LP URL in a comment.  Looking now...
<persia> LucidFox: 6031 commented
* persia seeks a new package to REVU
<LucidFox> "missing manpages for movie-fakewavspeed, movie-progress, and movie-zoomcalc" - but upstream doesn't have them, these are undocumented binaries used by the scripts
<persia> LucidFox: That makes it a little tricky.  There are two common options here: You could provide a single manpage for all of them, detailing that they are internal scripts, and that users probably want to look at (whatever) instead.  You might be able to glean a little about purpose and usage from the script source.  Alternately, you could add a linitan override, but expect to defend this when asked by reviewers.
<persia> The latter case should only be used when the scripts really shouldn't be used by users ever, although it may be better to put them in /usr/lib/$package/ rather than /usr/bin, which I think also makes the error go away (I'm not sure about this last)
<LucidFox> persia> can I put videotrans-undocumented.1.gz in debian/, then insert commands into debian/rules that would copy it into the man directory and symlink manpages for the missing commands to it?
<persia> LucidFox: Even easier: you can put videotrans-undocumented.1 in debian/ and use debian/manpages to automatically compress and install it.  I think you want to use dh_link with debian/$package.links to create the symlinks.
<LucidFox> ok
<LucidFox> as for "a different way to change data/library.sh.in": I converted the change into a dpatch
<persia> LucidFox: That's one of many possible and acceptable solutions (noting that I didn't actually look at the specific changes)
<RAOF> So, who can read apport backtraces?  bug #126207 has one which looks temptingly like "your proprietary fglrx drivers suck at Xv"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126207 in democracyplayer "democracyplayer.real crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126207
<persia> RAOF: I'd be happy to look at the backtrace with you.  From a first glance, it looks like GDK wasn't happy about receiving the X error.  Where do you want to start?
<eagles0513875> RAOF: lol when doesnt anything ati related not sux lol
<RAOF> persia: Wherever a good place to start is?
<persia> RAOF: OK.  I like to start with Stacktrace.txt, as I usually find it to be the most informative.
<persia> Does anyone have any objections to us looking through the stacktrace in-channel?  We can move somewhere else if preferred.
<eagles0513875> fine with me
<eagles0513875> might learn something
* Fujitsu won't bite.
* eagles0513875 might learn something
<Hobbsee> persia: please do
<RAOF> I'm sure everyone would love an example stacktrace post-mortem
* Hobbsee gets out the scalpel
* eagles0513875 preps for the operation
* Fujitsu turns off the lights and runs off.
<persia> RAOF: OK.  The part that looks interesting to me is #3, where we get _XError, in response to _XReply (line #4)
<RAOF> Ok
* Hobbsee uses said scalpel on Fujitsu 
* Fujitsu is disected.
* eagles0513875 runs away fearing that im next for the chopping block
<RAOF> Which then seems to call something in gdk?
<RAOF> Which, in turn, seems to want to log the error, presumably
<Fujitsu> It shoudn't crash when calling _XError, but the error could be put down to dodgy drivers.
<persia> RAOF: Now, we don't actually know what caused this, so we'll go back a little further, so we can get an idea of what is supposed to be happening.  I'd suggest going all the way back to line #10, and we'll figure out what's trying to happen with xineAttach ().  I'm guessing this is in some python-xine API, so you'll want to figure out which package we need to inspect.
<LucidFox> what is meant by "Please differentiate - from (hy in the manpage "?
<persia> RAOF: Right - that's what the trace means.  Actually understanding it means we have to look at the code.  Often, it's just that someone forgot to trap some condition, and it can be patched to provide a nice error message.
<persia> LucidFox: \- is a minus sign.  \(hy is a hyphen.  groff turns them into different characters, so it's important to say which you mean in the source.
<RAOF> persia: So, xineAttach is going to be from the (pyrex'd) democracyplayer xine bindings
* RAOF quickly grabs source
<persia> RAOF: That's where a little knowledge about democracy player is going to help.  I'm not sure if it's democracyplayer python code or xine python code.
<eagles0513875> persia: so u would want to check both of them no
<persia> eagles0513875: Right.  We're looking for the xineAttach () function call, and hoping to have some idea of how it might have been called, as otherwise we have to go back even further.
<RAOF> persia: It's democracy (kinda) python code.  Specifically, it's C bindings generated from a python-like file
<persia> RAOF: That sounds like a python binding to a C library to me :)  Which file?
<RAOF> platform/gtk-x11/xine/xine.pyx
<Fujitsu> I think boost does that sort of thing.
* Fujitsu checks.
* eagles0513875 wishes i knew more bout programming
<persia> RAOF: OK.  When I look at that, it appears to just be passing the arguments to libxine (or at least I don't see any implementation).  Would that makes sense to you as well?
<RAOF> Yes.  That's pretty much what the file is trying to do
<eagles0513875> persia: does that mean everything is fine but a problem with the ati binary
<persia> RAOF: OK.  Let's take a look at xine, to figure out what happens next.  We'll want to look for the function in line 9 from the libxine source.
<RAOF> Ah, the actual imlementation is in xine_impl.c, in the same dir
<persia> eagles0513875: No idea yet.  It only means we found the last place touched in the democracyplayer code.
<eagles0513875> ok
* eagles0513875 is learning alot
<RAOF> persia: line 210
<persia> RAOF: Good eyes!
<persia> Now, since line 9 is xine_open_video_driver, we can probably get some context about how we called xine from this file.
<persia> i'm looking at line 239, and it looks to me like we're setting xine->videoPort to be the return pointer from the call to xine, and we're not checking for the response code.
<RAOF> Ah, yes
<persia> So, one way to address the issue from this bug is to wrap this call (and probably also xine_open_audio_driver() ) in some wrapper that detects the issue, and gives the user a nice error message.
<eagles0513875> persia: so from what i gather what is being called isnt returning a response
<RAOF> It also seems like we're requesting an X11 window, which seems odd given libxine is complaining about a XV issue.
<persia> But, this doesn't actually solve the root problem, which is that we're getting a crash when we start xine under certain circumstances, so while we've defined a task for democracyplayer, we're not done with the stacktrace.
<persia> eagles0513875: Actually, it crashed before it could provide a response.
<RAOF> Ah, Ok
<eagles0513875> ok
<RAOF> That was going to be my next comment :)
<RAOF> So, now to libxine?
<persia> RAOF: democracy player is passing "X11" to xine, but democracyplayer doesn't necessarily understand the underlying xine implementation, so the X11 vs. XV thing may be a red herring.
<persia> Right.  Now to libxine.  Let's get the source, and look for xine_open_video_driver()
<RAOF> persia: Yeah, I don't know anything about the libxine internals
<persia> RAOF: That's OK.  We're only looking at the code.  Even if we can only understand 20%, we can probably follow the trace, and perhaps generate a bug that xine also isn't trapping properly when it gets a signal 5 from X.
* RAOF wishes his server with an adsl2+ connection was up.
* eagles0513875 wishes there was something he could do to help RAOF
<persia> Ooh.  xine's not small.  Perhaps we'll not dig as far as X (which is even larger) then :)
<RAOF> :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> if my power goes out ill brb lol
<RAOF> Yes, until I've got a better connection I think I'll stay away from X :)
<eagles0513875> RAOF: what connection u on atm
<RAOF> eagles0513875: A university one
<eagles0513875> RAOF: lol nice im on a 2mb down 256 up cable connection but what suxs is 10gb monthly download limit
<RAOF> Right, so we appear to be after src/xine-engine/load-plugins.c
<RAOF> line 1584
<persia> RAOF: That looks right to me.  Now we need to get our context.  democracy player passed some arguments, and the one we probably care about is X11 which is now stored in visual_type
<persia> Next, in this function, we're looking for _x_load_video_output_plugin, to try to figure out what's happening.
<RAOF> Which is just above the previous function
<persia> Now it gets tricky :)  The next thing that happens is a call to some function in xineplug_vo_out_xv.so, but we don't know the function name, as the stacktrace doesn't have all the symbols interpolated.  Unless we really understand things, we'll have to stop soon, but given that the error checking in xine_open_video_driver() isn't catching the problem, there's another bug here.
<RAOF> Mmm
<RAOF> So, we're looping through the video plugins list, trying to find one which matches visual_typ.
<persia> Given the content of the function we're examining, I think it's a good bet that we're probably crashing in _load_video_driver somewhere, having passed our visual_type (and probably having xine automatically do the X11 -> XV change when we weren't looking.
<persia> RAOF: That's my interpretation of the code.
<persia> Thnking about it more, XV is probably the first plugin in plugin_lists that can provide X11
<RAOF> Yeah, it's probably preferred.
<persia> Hmm.  But _load_video_driver is defined on line 1519 of this file, and the stacktrace doesn't show it, so the problem is probably earlier up in the list.
<eagles0513875> persia: im installing democracy as we speak im starting to wonder whether its a kde gnome compatibility issue cuz i noticed it was downloading some gnome libs
<eagles0513875> would the desktop its running on have anythign to do with it
<Amaranth> not at all
<eagles0513875> ok
<persia> eagles0513875: There may be such an issue, but that's not the current problem in any way.
<RAOF> I'm not sure how the backtrace can fail, but ok
<eagles0513875> pl
<eagles0513875> *ok
<eagles0513875> i just tried to run it and it just crashed on me
<RAOF> So, if it's higher in the list, where may it be?
<RAOF> eagles0513875: Are you on Gutsy?
<eagles0513875> ya 64bit
<persia> RAOF: The backtrace really shouldn't fail.  Since there's no listing of _load_video_driver, we're likely seeing a crash between lines 1537 and 1562.  Given that the problem happens in the plugin, we should now try to figure out which variable is used for the plugin, and if any functions in the plugin are called in these lines.
<RAOF> Why can everyone but me crash democracy??
<eagles0513875> RAOF: what version u on
<persia> RAOF: You're working on it, the bugs are smart, and hide :)
<eagles0513875> lol or they auto correct themselves at least for me they do sometimes
<RAOF> eagles0513875: I couldn't crash either Feisty or Gutsy's democracy on 64bit (32bit I could, for some reason)
<eagles0513875> lol im on 64bit gutsy and democracy just crashed on me
<eagles0513875> i dont know if this will help 
<eagles0513875> but this is the bug that i got democracyplayer.real crashed with ImportError in <module>()
<persia> So, based on line 1557, it appears the plugin is being called node.
<persia> lines 1559 and 1562 appear to be getting some information from node, so one of these is likely the next step.
<RAOF> Yes.  I *think* we can discard 1562, since as I read it we're passing in "auto" as id, which gets NULLd by  1550
<persia> RAOF: One certainly hopes so :)  If it was 1562, it would mean the plugin couldn't even return it's own ID, which sounds like a larger problem.  Shall we look at 1559 then?
<RAOF> Hm.  I'm not sure why the existance of the xv plugin further up in the backtrace doesn't suggest the problem is further down.  Let's look at 1559
<persia> OK.  I think we want libxine1-plugins, but let me check before you clog your connection :)
<RAOF> Aren't they built from the same source :(
<persia> RAOF: conveniently, yes :)
<RAOF> Yay!
<persia> I'm looking at line 1718 of video_out_xv.c, as this seems the most likely target, but it's not very informative.  Any other ideas?
<persia> (to me it looks like it is supposed to return 9, without ever calling X or anything)
<RAOF> I think that _load_video_driver is getting called, since the plugins are (I think) dynamically loaded.
<RAOF> In fact, are dlopened (in _load_plugin_class) unless we've got them statically linked
<persia> RAOF: The thing that confuses me about that is that line 8 of the backtrace is clearly 1519 in libxine, and the next level in (remember, the stacktrace is a stack, not a sequence) is in xineplug_vo_out_xv.so.  If we'd called _load_video_driver, we should be within that function (unless it already exited successfully) when we crash.  Perhaps there's something in libxine after _load_video_driver?
<persia> s/1519/1537/
<LucidFox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6033 -- corrected per persia's comments
<RAOF> Not in _x_load_video_driver
<persia> To me it looks like the next thing is pthread_mutex_unlock (&catalog->lock) (which isn't in the trace), and then we go back to xine_open_video_driver.
<RAOF> Yeah
<RAOF> Unless, I suppose, the calls are threaded, and the error is not synchronous with the stack?  (I'm really not sure if this happens)
<persia> Right.  So, I'm still convinced the problem is either getting special_info or getting the id.  Getting special_info is two calls, which matches the stacktrace.  Let's also look at ID, to see if that's one call or two.
<persia> RAOF: All the calls are threaded, but if we were in a waiting thread, the last entry would be sem_wait (see threadstacktrace for an example).
<RAOF> Ah, cool
<persia> RAOF: More verbosely, when we're waiting, we're running the wait function, so when we crash, that appears.  This stacktrace is only for the thread that crashed (which is why I thought it was a good place to start).
<RAOF> Fair enough
<persia> OK.  Both lines 1559 and 1562 (in src/xine-engine/load_plugins.c) call node->info, which appears to be defined on line 1718 of src/video_out/video_out_xv.c.  line 1559 wants the "special_info" value, and line 1562 wants the "Id" value.
<persia> s/Id/id/
<persia> So, special_info calls vo_info_xv, which is how we get our match on video_type of X11
<persia> I don't see a reference for id, but as this is a special definition, rather than a normal function, we might be able to determine something from the header files.
<RAOF> Ah.  s/calls/points to
<persia> RAOF: Right.  Thanks for the correction (my C++ is sometimes enough, but I'm not an expert).
<persia> I'm guessing the interesting header is one of xine.h, video_out.h, or xine_internal.h
<RAOF> grep says "xine-engine/xine-plugin.h".  And the id field seems to be the string "xv"
<persia> At this point, it's probably worth looking in doc/hackersguide/hackersguide.html to try to understand things, as we're getting into deep xine code (sometimes passing through a library is quick, but not in this case).
<persia> RAOF: Excellent.  That would be it.  Do you see the possibility of two function calls, or does it look atomic?
<RAOF> It doesn't seem to be function calls at all, just pointer dereference (but I'm not sure how that shows up on the backtrace).  And, no, they're literal strings in the definition, so that should be atomic
<persia> RAOF: A pointer dereference isn't likely to show in the backtrace at all.  It's just a list of all the functions on the stack.  Given that special_info was definitely pointing to a function, I'm thinking that that's responsible, but I'm not sure how we're getting to XvGetPortAttribute in libXv.
<eagles0513875> persia: y dont u guys use a debugging program to make this a whole lot easier or it wouldnt make it much easier
<RAOF> Hm.  I don't see special_info pointing to a function?  It points to the "static const vo_info_t vo_info_xv = {...}" struct declaration
<RAOF> eagles0513875: We're running through the outcome of such a debugger :)
<persia> eagles0513875: If we could replicate the error locally, certainly.  Without that, I usually go by hand, which helps me learn the code (important if I'm going to fix it).  If you can help us to use a debugger to get here, please suggest how.
<eagles0513875> persia: i dunno dude i didnt think you would have to replicate teh code locally i thought u could use the source go and run the debugger and see what if anything it would find
<persia> RAOF: No, you're right.  Perhaps the dlopen() doesn't actually count as a function call for the backtrace, and we're in the initialisation code for xineplug_vo_out_xv.  Anyway, let's jump ahead, and find XvGetPortAttribute
<RAOF> eagles0513875: Incidentally, your import crash was probably due to missing dependencies (my fault).  File that apport crash on LP and I should be able to fix it easily.
<persia> I find three occurances in video_out_xv.c: 912, 1097, 1207
<eagles0513875> RAOF: i used apt-get install wouldnt that also download any dependencies
<RAOF> eagles0513875: Not if I haven't included all the dependencies in the package description
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> for democracy woudl u need a tv tuner or could u run it through ur cable internet connection
<RAOF> persia: Yup.  Lets find the one in the function most likely to be called in initialisation
<persia> RAOF: It's hard to be sure without a full symbolic backtrace, but I'm suspecting xv_check_capability()
<RAOF> Which would mesh nicely with "your fglrx drivers are crap" :)
<persia> RAOF: Yep :)  Now we have some strong indications that your intitial assumptions were correct, and also have identified an issue with democracy player not checking to make sure that it could create a xine video out.  Note especially the comment about the ATI drivers in that function.
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> i despise ati
<persia> So, there's probably a bug in xine at this point, but such a bug would be a workaround for broken secret drivers, so there's not a lot of incentive to fix it.  There's also some issue in X where it bounced trying to report an error, but again, it's hard to figure it out with what we have available (especially with the ?? right after _XError().
<persia> I'd say we can't get any farther without 1) downloading the X sources, and possibly 2) looking at the driver.
<eagles0513875> persia: j/w woudl it be possible in gutsy to have the binary driver automatically installed if u have an ati video card and also have it make the necessary modifications to the xorg and what ever else need modification for open gl to work
<RAOF> The init function (open_plugin2) calls xv_check_capability repeatedly.  Colour me totally disinterested in attempting to understand the binary blob
<RAOF> eagles0513875: System->Administration->Restricted Manage
<persia> eagles0513875: Possibly.  I'm not familiar with that codebase at all.
<eagles0513875> i have an wiki on how to do it but it would be a huge improve ment and so much easier for those who dont know much about editing the xorg.conf and that stuff
<RAOF> eagles0513875: It's possible in *Feisty*.  Well, unless you're using Kubuntu :)
<persia> RAOF: OK then :)  You should now have enough information to 1) get back to the bug submitter with an intelligent comment, and enough techinical details that they can follow up if they are interested, 2) fix the (very minor) issue in democracyplayer, and 3) not be stumped next time you get an apport bug .
<eagles0513875> RAOF: couldnt that be ported to kubuntu
<RAOF> persia: Yes.  Thanks very much.  We should probably point to this log somewhere :)
<persia> Does anyone have any other questions about chasing apport bugs?
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: someone already is
<RAOF> eagles0513875: Yes, it is already being.  You just get it a little bit later
<Hobbsee> persia: will you fix them all?
<eagles0513875> woot
<persia> RAOF: If you have time to extract the good bits into a wiki, that would be great :)
<persia> Hobbsee: No.
<Hobbsee> persia: damn.
<eagles0513875> poor hobbsee
<RAOF> persia: I may try that this evening
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: welcome back btw
<persia> RAOF: Thanks a lot.  Let me know when you have a draft: I'd be happy to help review (this is my third stacktrace reading lesson for gutsy).
<Hobbsee> thanks
<RAOF> persia: Oh, I've obviously been somewhere else for the others :)
<eagles0513875> i need to work on my programming skills before i join u masters otu
<persia> RAOF: Different places anyway.  It's good to have one here for a change.
<RAOF> :)
<eagles0513875> persia: whats next on the debugging list lol
<persia> eagles0513875: There's about 30,000 open.  Pick one.  I think there's only a few thousand apport bugs, but you should still have a wide choice.  Give it a shot, see how far you can get, and ask here (or in #ubuntu-bugs) if you get stuck.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i wont get vry far my programming extent is html lol
<persia> eagles0513875: Give it a shot anyway.  If you're not up on programming, I'd suggest picking one for a language you'd like to learn, and reading it in combination with the source and a programming manual.  It's not a bad way to learn, and it's really satisfying to find a fix for a bug that was missed by the original developers.
<eagles0513875> true
* persia spent 5 days on the first backtrace bug, trying to understand how the code worked, and why it was broken
<eagles0513875> persia: i dont know how much u wanting to learn bout kernels but in a magazine i found a link to an interesting book linux kernels in a nutshell
<eagles0513875> persia: www.kroah.com/lkn
<eagles0513875> its the whole linux in a nutshell book
<eagles0513875> persia: can i get ur opinion on something
<persia> eagles0513875: You'll likely get a better response by asking the channel in general.  This is especially true when someone has just finished a long discussion, as they are likely to be doing something else.
<eagles0513875> persia: sry dude
<persia> eagles0513875: No need to apologies.  What's the question?
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with amarok and kde 3.5.7 for some reason through out any song im listening to it cuts out intermittetly 
<eagles0513875> i reported it to kde.org but should i also open a bug for kubuntu
<eagles0513875> and all my audio is in flac i dont know whether its an amarok issue or flac issue
<persia> eagles0513875: I'm really not the best person to ask about that, and you'll probably get better guidance from a support request, a discussion in #ubuntu, or a bug.
* Hobbsee could swear that she'd answered that question *twice*, in the past few days
* Hobbsee concludes that eagles0513875 just doesnt listen.
<eagles0513875> instead of opening a bug ill try figure it out mysefl from the source
* RAOF wonders whether there should be an extra step to posting a message in the Gutsy forums, that says: "This forum is not a bugtracker.  If this post is about a bug, please search launchpad instead"
<Hobbsee> RAOF: wouldnt matter.  they wouldnt read it
<Hobbsee> or if they did, they'd go "i want to see if this is actually a bug, if others have it, before reporting"
<Hobbsee> which is fine, although they never actually go and file the bug.
<RAOF> Yeah
* eagles0513875 is really happy finally has the steps to compile from source memorized
* eagles0513875 is compiling flac from source ot see if that woudl fix the problem
* RAOF keeps his thoughts close, and goes off for dinner
<Hobbsee> debian bug #288003
<ubotu> Debian bug 288003 in wnpp "ITP: kguitar -- full-sized guitarist" [Wishlist,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/288003
<cbx33> ping doko
<persia> LucidFox: 6033 commented.  Great work, but 1 little minor issue.
<man-di> In debian tomcat5 has a request for removal (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=425296). tomcat5.5 superseded it. When should I file a removal request for Ubuntu? Now or when tomcat5 was removed from Debian?
<ubotu> Debian bug 425296 in ftp.debian.org "RM: tomcat5 -- RoM; superseded by tomcat5.5" [Normal,Open]  
<Hobbsee> man-di: either.  now will do, and link to the debian bug
<persia> man-di: I suggest now.
<man-di> thanks Hobbsee and persia 
<man-di> will file one
<LucidFox> persia, I did try adding a blank line before homepage in debian/control, but it gave me an error message
<LucidFox> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in control file ./videotrans-1.6.0/debian/control at line 22: continued value line not in field
<persia> LucidFox: You need to use " ." for a "blank line", as described at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Description
<LucidFox> ah
<persia> LucidFox: Also, you probably want two leading spaces for Homepage (I didn't check to see if they were there)
<LucidFox> movie-make-title.1 is the only manpage left with the hyphen problem?
<persia> LucidFox: The only one lintian found.
<man-di> dholbach: thx for fixing my typo
<dholbach> man-di: no problem
<dholbach> man-di: what about jsp-wiki and whatever the other package was called - can we just bump the depends to tomcat5.5?
<yamal> if a rules file contains no "build:" lintian complains it's a required part missing. In case the package doesn't need it, is it ok to be left out or should there be an empty one so lintian shuts up?
<persia> yamal: If there's no build rule, and you end up with a binary package, something is very odd.
<yamal> it's a package that has only some skins
<persia> yamal: If not by build, then by what is the binary package being created?
<persia> yamal: So there's only installation?
<yamal> basically :)
* persia looks for an example package
<yamal> look at mplayer-skins 
<persia> yamal: I'm not getting a lintian error related to debian/rules in mplayer-skins, just warnings about standards-version and NMU.
<yamal> hmm lemme try again then
<yamal> lintian -i mplayer-skins_2-6.dsc
<yamal> enyc: mplayer-skins source: debian-rules-missing-required-target build
<LucidFox> persia: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6034
<persia> yamal: pastebin your debian/rules
<man-di> dholbach: should just work to bump the dependency, I will keep care of this in Debian and then file a sync request
<yamal> this was with the standard one from 2-6
<dholbach> man-di: ok super - thanks a lot!
<yamal> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<persia> LucidFox: Advocated.
<LucidFox> yay! :)
<persia> LucidFox: Now, find someone else :)
<yamal> persia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30090/
<persia> yamal: Oddly that looks like mine.  Considering that I am usually accused of coaxing more output from lintian than other people, I'm somewhat surprised, although I have a couple other extended lintian things I can check.  Also, I don't like d:=  wouldn't the use of dh_installdirs be cleaner?  Also, if you wanted to be tricky, you could use a tar xvf build-tree in a build: rule, and then do something with dh_install.  For a minimal change complian
<persia> (or rather a build rule that did nothing, on which install: depended)
<yamal> persia: (if you replied since I posted the paste link please say again my connection failed)
<persia> yamal: Found it.  I can replicate the error now.  You'll want an empty build rule.
<yamal> ok thanks :)
<persia> yamal: Sorry.  Repeating now: "Oddly that looks like mine.  Considering that I am usually accused of coaxing more output from lintian than other people, I'm somewhat surprised, although I have a couple other extended lintian things I can check."
<persia> "Also, I don't like d:=  wouldn't the use of dh_installdirs be cleaner?  Also, if you wanted to be tricky, you could use a tar xvf build-tree in a build: rule, and then do something with dh_install.  For a minimal change compliance upload, I might add a build rule that only depended on install, and didn't actually do anything."
<persia> "(or rather a build rule that did nothing, on which install: depended)"
<dholbach> ScottK: what's wrong about 124594?
* persia wonders why feisty lintian complains and gutsy lintian is silent about the missing build: rule...
<dholbach> I think that it's VERY valid to get package updates sponsored
<persia> bug 124594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124594 in archmage "upgrade version available 0.1.9" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124594
<DarkSun88> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libembperl-perl/+bug/126151
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126151 in libembperl-perl "Please sync libembperl-perl 2.2.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> Synced.
<DarkSun88> See you later.
<dholbach> and we need a better way to track that than 'check the long list of REVU uploads' :-/
<dholbach> DarkSun88: rock on - thanks a lot
<dholbach> DarkSun88: have a nice day
<DarkSun88> dholbach: You're welcome.
<persia> What!  That's exactly how https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing asks for contributors to track upgrade requests.  That's an excellent U-U-S bug.
<dholbach> yes
* Hobbsee suggests just dumping anything remotely old on REVU, and then getting up to date with anything else that's uploaded again
<persia> Hobbsee: Nah - we recovered something 6 months old a couple days ago: I think we're in decent shape.
<Hobbsee> right
<persia> dholbach: Are you just triaging, or are you reviewing 124594?
<dholbach> persia: I just uploaded it
<dholbach> it was good
<persia> dholbach: Ah.  Excellent.  I was confused by the "resubscribing" comment, and would otherwise have reviewed myself :)
<dholbach> oh yeah - I just thought it was worth resubscribing and pointing out that it's a valid thing to do
<persia> dholbach: Certainly.
* persia seeks a recommendation for REVU
<LucidFox> in this case, persia, could you review gpac 0.4.4?
<LucidFox> ah, wait
<LucidFox> another one already has reviewed it
<persia> LucidFox: When you're ready, please make a request.  I prefer to review either fresh uploads, or things that have been advocated :)
<LucidFox> you could review qconf: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5952
<persia> LucidFox: Thanks :)
<LucidFox> although wait a bit
<LucidFox> I'll make some changes to debian/control and debian/changelog first
<persia> LucidFox: OK.  Also, you probably want to run as many automated checks as you can imagine, as I'm limited to 2048 characters of review space :)
<persia> Debian bug 414964
<ubotu> Debian bug 414964 in lintian "lintian: debian-rules-missing-required-target references policy section 4.8 instead of 4.9" [Minor,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/414964
<Vorian> j #aalug
<persia> yamal: I found the source of the confusion.  Apparently the message you are getting stems from a bug in lintian (Debian bug 414964).  Specifically, because you have build: listed as a dependency of .PHONY:, no extra paragraph is required.  My apologies for the misdirection previouly given.
<ubotu> Debian bug 414964 in lintian "lintian: debian-rules-missing-required-target references policy section 4.8 instead of 4.9" [Minor,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/414964
<yamal> persia: so basically, no build required
<persia> Grr.  That was supposed to be debian bug 419446
<ubotu> Debian bug 419446 in lintian "debian-rules-missing-required-target false positive with phony targets" [Normal,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/419446
<persia> yamal: Right.
<yamal> tx
<LucidFox> persia> what parameters are you running lintian with?
<persia> LucidFox: I usually start with -iIv, but sometimes add more or use different lintians, depending on what I'm seeking.  For REVU, I use gutsy lintian with -iIv.
<persia> blueCommand: About socket++ licensing.
<blueCommand> Ah, hello :)
<blueCommand> Yes :)
<persia> Bascially, it looks like the package has a very permissive "keep my copyrights" notice.  I've been convinced that it's acceptable to package this with GPL packaging, but I generally think that it's better practice to keep them similar, so if someone wants to use your packaging or patches with the code later, there aren't any restrictions.
<persia> The largest issue that can arise with GPL packaging and a more permissive upstream license is that if any patches are developed locally, they need license exceptions (or dual licensing) to be distributed upstream.  If you really want the GPL for some reason, that's OK, but I just think it's easier to use a similar license to upstream.
<blueCommand> So I just write the same notice that the source has for the package licensing?
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<persia> blueCommand: Either that, or you can use a phrase like "the packaging is copyright 2007 Your Name, and may be distributed under the same terms as the packaged code, as described above".
<blueCommand> The Debian packaging is (C) 2007, Christian Svensson <blue@cmd.nu> and
<blueCommand> is licensed under the same license as the sourcecode:
<blueCommand> And then I included the license again
<blueCommand> Will that do?
<persia> blueCommand: That might work.  I haven't seen language like that in other packages, but I can't say whether it would be valid or invalid in any given jurisdiction.
* blueCommand is proud that he has no Lintian errors now :)
<blueCommand> persia, I will copy yours to be sure
<imbrandon> i was under the pretty clear assumption that the patches and packaging could and most of the time is under seperate licenses
<persia> blueCommand: Also, (c) and (C) have no legal meaning in most jurisdictions, but @ does.
<blueCommand> @?
<persia> imbrandon: Sure.  I've been convinced they may have separate licenses, but as noted above, it can make merging patches back upstream tricky.
<persia> blueCommand: Sorry.  
<blueCommand> Ah ok
<LucidFox> persia: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6038
<imbrandon> i dont see how the package lic affects the patch lic in any way shape or foprm though, if the patch isnt licensed it is NOT assumed to be the same as the packageing , e.g. i can package something bsd lic and have gpl packageing and have a bsd patch, no trickey merging there, guess i'm miss reading what you are typing
<LucidFox> ready for review now
<persia> LucidFox: You'll always get a better response asking the channel for a review, rather than a specific person :)
<LucidFox> are there any other reviewers present?
<persia> imbrandon: No, you're not misreading.  It's just that the "packaging" usually means the contents of diff.gz.  For a BSD patch in GPL packaging, this should require special notice in the patch, and perhaps an update in debian/copyright, as usually when BSD and GPL are mixed, the result is GPL.
<blueCommand> persia, There, new one in REVU if you feel like taking a look
<blueCommand> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, java-virtual-machine, when I have that lintian says I have no real depends. I tried adding sun-java6-jre, but same warning is shown.
<persia> blueCommand: You'll do best to advertise the new upload in this channel, and include the link to REVU.
<blueCommand> Right, sorry
<blueCommand> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6037
<blueCommand> New upload: libsocket++, review please :D
<persia> LucidFox: 6038 commented.
<LucidFox> Hmm, amd64? I'm lucky to have an AMD64 CPU, then - I'll make an AMD64 installation on a separate partition and test it there
<LucidFox> does it build on other architectures besides amd64?
<persia> LucidFox: I didn't test that :)
<LucidFox> ah
<LucidFox> Wait, I think I know...
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a big problem
<marcin_ant> I want to prepare package using cdbs
<marcin_ant> the problem is that I got source for my package in *.zip file
<marcin_ant> and I use tarball.mk class to extract source to build-directory
<marcin_ant> unfortunately with this construction I don't know how to create dpatch for source since there is no source-directory
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to solve this problem?
<persia> REVU Uploaders: when making a new upload for something previously announced, please announce the new upload, so as to ensure reviewers are looking at the latest version of your code.
<RAOF> Hooray for autotools wierdness.  Current xgl git fails to make distclean, because of a variable (non)expansion in the .deps of solaris support.
<RAOF> persia: I won't get to writing up anything this evening, but I've been thinking of doing a write up of essentially what we did. ie "look at this bug, and this stack trace.  Now... " etc.  Comments?
<persia> RAOF: That sounds good to me.  That was an interesting bug because we ended up finding two issues: both the failure to trap and the ATI oddness.  Let's hope that from that outline someone will be able to develop a HOWTO that could lead people through doing it from scratch.
<RAOF> Dear lord, xorg's configure.ac is huge.
<RAOF> Bah, good night all, especially persia :)
<persia> Good night RAOF
<persia> blueCommand: 6039 commented
<blueCommand> Thanks
* blueCommand got a "Wow!" :D
<blueCommand> persia, Homepage: URL, is it as simple as it sounds?
<blueCommand> " want to build something from source.
<blueCommand>  Homepage: http://www.linuxhacker.at/socketxx/
<blueCommand> "
<persia> blueCommand:http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Description is recommended reading for best syntax of Descriptions, but something very similar to that, yes.
<blueCommand> Thanks, I'll make sure to read that
<blueCommand> persia, Sorry bother you, but I can't find any references to Homepage. And neither can google :\
<blueCommand> And another thing, lintian says W: libsocket++1-dev: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file, but am I really allowed to change the license?
<persia> blueCommand: Just put "  Homepage: URL" as the last line of the long description (the spaces are important).  I suggest it's better to add " ." on the line above for improved readability.
<blueCommand> Ok
<persia> blueCommand: You are allowed to change the FSF address in debian/copyright (you wrote it), but I usually leave the old address in the original source (I'm not sure if that's correct).
<blueCommand> Gotcha
<xxxxx1> hello all!
<ScottK> marcin_ant: Not sure if it would work or not, but did you try cdbs-edit-patch?
<ScottK> Good morning everyone.
<Hobbsee> morning ScottK 
* StevenK waves to ScottK
<blueCommand> morning ScottK 
<StevenK> ScottK: I missed something you said to me roughly 24 hours ago, what was it, and do you still need help with it?
<ScottK> Hello Hobbsee, StevenK, blueCommand.
<StevenK> ScottK: (At the time, my machine was under the stress of a 1.3Gb g++ process)
<ScottK> StevenK: Persia gave me a hint, so I'm not sure.  Do you know anything about Ruby libs and qt4 bindings?
<StevenK> Not much of anything, but I can try.
<ScottK> Bug #125865 is the issue at hand.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125865 in qt4-qtruby "error when installing libqt0-ruby1.8-qt4 and libqt4-ruby at the same time" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125865
* ScottK looked into it and got a headache.
<StevenK> Heh
<blueCommand> persia, Before I dput, should I trim the control-description on the development package?
<ScottK> Note: Status == In Progress in the sense that I tried to figure it and hit a roadblock.
<StevenK> ScottK: Okay, what about it confuses you?
<ScottK> Trying to figure the proper fix.
<persia> blueCommand: It seems a little long to me, but you might want to ask someone else.  I don't want to tell you to undo what I told you to do :)
<blueCommand> :D
<ScottK> StevenK: I'm assembling a question here.
<LucidFox> ScottK, could you review this? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6034
<StevenK> ScottK: The simplest fix is to add Conflicts. *evil grin*
<ScottK> Yeah, but it'd be nice to get it to actually work.
<blueCommand> Input here please: http://rafb.net/p/2hMUo772.html Would the "After" be a too long description of a -dev package?
<StevenK> In which case, the changes the Debian maintainer made looks to be correct.
* persia thinks Replaces as well as Conflicts is important for ruby-qt4, as the filenames are the same.
<blueCommand> persia, Will it block if I don't change it?
<ScottK> StevenK: The diversions/renaming?
<StevenK> ScottK: Yeah.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll go futz with it some more then.
<blueCommand> persia, Nvm, stupid question
<LucidFox> what's a MIR?
<persia> blueCommand: It won't block me, but I cannot speak for others.
<StevenK> ScottK: I'm digging up a patch.
<blueCommand> I remembered :)
<StevenK> LucidFox: Main Inclusion Report
<ScottK> LucidFox: Mail In Rebate 
<blueCommand> I will just "borrow" a line from another dev
<ScottK> StevenK's answer is the Ubuntu specific one.
<LucidFox> ah, I see
<StevenK> Hrm. I think this reporter tells lies.
<StevenK> ScottK: http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/atomic/debian/libq/libqt4-ruby/libqt4-ruby_1.4.7-3.patch
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I guess you just didn't write an annoying enough bug report (sorry I missed it when I searched if it was reported) - Re Bug 125279
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125279 in soyuz "Publishing an update to *-proposed incorrectly marks bug "Fix Released"" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125279
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks.
<StevenK> ScottK: About half of that patch is useless, the relevant bits are the preinst, postrm and rules
<imbrandon> anyone with a digg account got a sec ?
<imbrandon> http://digg.com/celebrity/Turn_yourself_into_a_real_simpsons_cartoon
<imbrandon> :)
<ScottK> Right.
<imbrandon> please digg if you like it , i need points
<imbrandon> lol
<LucidFox> ah, and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6041 if persia is still here
<persia> LucidFox: Again, you'll get a better package if you ask the channel for a review, rather than asking a person.  I'm skipping this one for now (but I'll gladly look at it after someone else does).
<LucidFox> I know
<LucidFox> as for the notes, I only found 2 redundant debhelper calls: dh_installexamples and dh_installman
<blueCommand> Please review: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6042
<blueCommand> Thanks :)
<Jazzva> Does somebody know more about the copying of packages from Debian? If there's a package waiting in Debian's NEW it's gonna be copied to Ubuntu after it gets accepted to Debian, right? Are there any additional steps that need to be done?
<marcin_ant> ScottK: it didn't work - unfortunately
<xxxxx1> persia, thanks for UP
<beuno> Jazzva: not automatically at the moment as in the autosync part of the development cycle has passed, you would have to request it manually
<Jazzva> beuno: Ok, and how can I do that? :)
<beuno> Jazzva: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess and maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Merging
<Jazzva> beuno: Thanks.
<beuno> Jazzva, :D
<ScottK> marcin_ant: OK.  Well that was my idea.  Sorry it didn't work.
<persia> xxxxx1: No problems.  Thanks for contributing :)
<elektranox> persia: can you explain me "debian/copyright claims 'Upstream Author(s)' holds copyright: this should be a real person."
<blueCommand> If the copyright holders are very many (as they quite often are in OS-projects) should I write something like Freenet Team?
<persia> elektranox: You need to actually list the names of the upstream authors in debian/copyright.  Usually this means looking at ./AUTHORS and the headers of all the source code.
<elektranox> hm I'm the only one so gar
<elektranox> so there is just me
<persia> blueCommand: You can do that if and only if upstream refers to themselves that way in some copyright document in the tarball.  Otherwise, you need to list them all.
<persia> elektranox: That makes it easy then :)
<blueCommand> persia, Woha, this could be "fun" :D
<persia> blueCommand: `grep -ri copyright *` is your friend :)
<ScottK> For debian/copyright, if people do grep -i -R copyright * in the source tree you'll find where you have to look.
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> persia: Looks like you got your seconds back.
<persia> ScottK: I think I'm three ahead now, but we'll see how long that lasts :)
<blueCommand> persia, If the SVN tree was up then I surly could :)
<blueCommand> Apparently they use Freenet Project Inc, or contributors for their contributions
<persia> blueCommand: Just use your local source (or download the orig.tar.gz from REVU)
<persia> blueCommand: That's easy then :)
<blueCommand> persia, It's a java app
<blueCommand> so it's a heavy jar :)
* persia completely fails to understand how the language used to implement software affects copyright
<persia> Ah.  That makes sense :)
<blueCommand> No, but it's redistruted in byte-code :)
<elektranox> is there a way to avoid this: dpkg-source: cannot represent change to data/gafix.1.gz: binary file contents changed
<blueCommand> should it really change? :S
<blueCommand> since that means that it changed from orig, should man-pages do that?
<elektranox> it's just a gzip -9
<persia> elektranox: Does upstream really ship a gzip'd manpage?  Do they not have source that can be regenerated in the build?
<elektranox> I put it in gzip form into upstream
<persia> blueCommand: Um.  Ubuntu needs source: bytecode needs to be compiled during the build process.
<blueCommand> persia, :(
<persia> elektranox: Ah.  In that case, the easiest way to fix it is to gzip it in the Makefile upstream, rather than just including it already gzip'd.  That's better for packaging as well.
<elektranox> persia: ok
<highvoltage> \sh: I knew you'd be back :)
<\sh> highvoltage: hehe...just my 2cent :)
<Hobbsee> greetings highvoltage, \sh 
<Tesl> Hey guys
<highvoltage> hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi Tesl 
<xxxxx1> bug #126340
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126340 in ecryptfs-utils "[needs sponsor]  please update ecryptfs-utils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126340
<xxxxx1> can someone take care of it?
* proppy hugs dholbach
<persia> blueCommand: 6042 commented.
<blueCommand> persia, Will do! Thanks
<persia> xxxxx1: There's no need to advertise a bug for sponsorship: subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors should be sufficient.  But it's REVU day, so I'll review it :)
<proppy> can I still file a sync request for feisty ?
<proppy> (for a universe package)
<Hobbsee> proppy: no
<proppy> this is SRU ?
<Hobbsee> if it fits the SRU candidate requirements, yes
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<ScottK> proppy: What problem are you trying to solve.
<Hobbsee> which usually isnt a full version
<xxxxx1> persia, great!
<xxxxx1> persia, thank you
<proppy> ScottK: python-poker2d python-poker-network python-poker-engine python-poker-eval lib-pokereval are out of sync
<proppy> ScottK: we've just publish a new version in debian unstable
<proppy> ScottK: i guess i should fill a request for gusty instead
<ScottK> proppy: For released versions, we don't change (much like debian stable).
<ScottK> Yes.  Sync to Gutsy.
<persia> xxxxx1: That's three upstream versions!  Would you mind attaching the diff -urN of the debian/ directories to the bug?
<proppy> ScottK: so there is no way that feisty people be able to play with the new client ?
<xxxxx1> persia, ah. just ignore the anothers.. the package development is in bzr
<persia> proppy: Are more changes planned soon?  It may be just as good to let them be out of sync for a little more, and then grab the even newer version later.
<xxxxx1> persia, consider the last
<proppy> persia: we are releasing new version at least once a month
<gnomefreak> doko: working on java6 for feisty-proposed i ended up with a debdiff of 228.1MB can i just use the update 1 we have in gutsy and version it and build it on feisty and debdiff that or do you really need debdiff from java6 to java6update1
<persia> proppy: That's what I thought.  Gutsy UVF is 16th August, so we might get most benefit (and least work for the archive admins) by requesting a sync about a week before that.
<ScottK> proppy: Get it into Gutsy and then look into a backports request.
<proppy> ScottK: wouldn't be backport more appropriate ?
<proppy> ok :)
<ScottK> We only backport from Ubuntu repos, so it MUST be in Gutsy first.
<proppy> ok
<proppy> nice policy
<proppy> I've known that before, but I've got like a goldfish memory :)
<blueCommand> persia, basically I missed authors and the reference to GPL-2?
<crummygummy_> Hi, How do I add an argument to a configure script using pdebuild?
<proppy> ScottK: persia: thanks for refreshing my memory
<ScottK> Except for StevenK, he backports from URLs that random people throw him.  ;-)
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks again.
<Hobbsee> proppy: clearly you've never owned goldfish
<StevenK> ScottK: That's the last one, then. :-P
<proppy> Hobbsee: :)
<blueCommand> crummygummy_, I think you should edit the debian/rules file for that
<persia> blueCommand: those, and the separate clauses for the different sources (with a list of affected files for whichever is the smaller list)
<proppy> Hobbsee: you managed to made him remember something ?
<proppy> actually
<blueCommand> persia, Ah ok!
<Hobbsee> proppy: ours throw a hissy fit when we leave fish food in the pond, and go away for a week.  they dont come back up to us for another copule of weeks.
<crummygummy_> blueCommand, I tried the DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS but that didn't work. Do you know which part of the rules file to alter?
<Hobbsee> and dont get me started on how they hide at the bottom for like...a month...or longer, if a bird tries to come and attack them
<blueCommand> crummygummy_, No idea, but I would guess on configure-stamp
<blueCommand> Don't take my word for it
<blueCommand> It may be completely inaccurate
<crummygummy_> Thanks
<proppy> Hobbsee: seems you need to get your goldfish a psychanalyse
<blueCommand> persia, Would this do? http://rafb.net/p/rX6Mv052.html
<Hobbsee> a what?
<StevenK> I'm suspecting he means a psychiatrist.
<Hobbsee> proppy: they're perfectly sane goldfish
<StevenK> Considering their owner...
* StevenK runs and hides
<blueCommand> :)
* Hobbsee gets out the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* Hobbsee uses it on StevenK 
* ScottK moves to the other side of the room from StevenK.
<StevenK> Ouch. That tickles
<persia> blueCommand: Closer, but not quite.  You want to start with the more common package, and specify the licensing inline (see the example, the different ways that Homer and Maggie are credited.
<blueCommand> Ah
<Tesl> I've a quick question. I've written a little program for helping me learn to read Japanese Kanji, and its pretty nice (150 odd downloads on sourceforge now too). I'm planning on improving it a little more now, but was wondering about packaging it for Ubuntu as well (because I also want to learn how to do it!)
<Tesl> Are there any minimum standard guidelines for this for the software itself? Or does somebody need to 'vet' the software as being up to a sufficiently good standard, in terms of bugs and features? (If that makes sense)
<zul> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Tesl> Sounds good =)
<Tesl> Thanks
<blueCommand> persia, Something like this perhaps then? http://rafb.net/p/iDazgL14.html
<persia> Tesl: The only basic guidelines are 1) the licensing is clear and unambiguous, 2) it builds and runs on Ubuntu, 3) at least one person is willing to package it.
<Tesl> Hmm, okay :)
<Tesl> I'm reading over the packaging documentation now
<Tesl> For the first time in ages I've actually got loads of time off work, so thought I could put it to some use! =)
<persia> blueCommand: You're almost there.  In this case, Herbert is Maggie, so you don't need the inclusion at the top.  Other than that, it looks OK to me.
<persia> (from a brief look, without referring to the source in depth)
<blueCommand> Of cource
<blueCommand> course*
<blueCommand> Good, I will dput it then
<Zombie> Hello?
<xxxxx1> hi
<blueCommand> Please review: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6045 Thanks :)
<Zombie> I need to ask some packagers to do some backports on some package
<Zombie> xl2tpd, freedroidrpg, vavoom, 
<Zombie> d2-xl, quakeforge, quake3 or ioquake
<ScottK> Zombie: There is a process for that.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportRequestProcess
<elektranox> persia, can you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6046 again?
<persia> elektranox: You'll get a much better response from asking the channel in general, rather than asking a specific person.  I'm looking at something else just now, but if you've not managed to find anyone else interested in your package by the time I'm done, I'll take another look.
<Tesl> gah, earthquake
<Tesl> =(
<Tesl> Those things are always a little scary
<Zombie> The issue is some of these applications don't exist in the system yet.
<ScottK> Zombie: Are they in Debian?
<Zombie> xl2tpd and freedroidrpg are, d2x-xl and vavoom exist only as source Tars are RPMs
<Zombie> But they former two are only in Gutsy.
<ScottK> If they are in Gutsy, you can ask for a backport.
<persia> Tesl: Where are you?
<Tesl> Tokyo
<Tesl> There was a huge one this morning as well apparently, but I slept right through it
<ScottK> For the ones not packaged, you can package them (most likely to happen) or file a needs-packaing bug and pray someone else cares enough to do it.
<Zombie> What about the ones that aren't?
<blueCommand> Is it possible to use _multiple_ orig packages?
<blueCommand> I can make it to a patch, sure, but that feels very bloated
<blueCommand> Or would 2 packages be the way to go?
<persia> blueCommand: Unless there is an especially good reason, it's best to have a separate package for each separate upstream tarball.
<blueCommand> Right
<ScottK> Zombie: Did you see my reply to your question that was posted before you asked it?
<Zombie> Yes.
<Zombie> I haven't formulated my response yet.
<Zombie> I'm probably going to have to find a way to port the SRPS
<Zombie> I'm probably going to have to find a way to port the SRPMS
<ScottK> Zombie: Work from the tarballs and package those.
<ScottK> Zombie: People here will help you figure out how to do that.
<Zombie> The thing is, xl2tpd was really difficult to make an RPM for.
<ScottK> Here we always work from source, so if you want to get it in the repos, you'll need to do that.
<StevenK> Please remove tomcat5 from universe. Its not supported anymore upstream
<StevenK> and superseded by tomcat5.
* StevenK chuckles
<Zombie> Do Debs have a concept of a SPEC file?
<ScottK> Zombie: Not exactly.  We have a debian directory that has much of the same information.
<StevenK> More than, actually.
<persia> 5.5 :)
<Zombie> See, I'm too unfamiliar with your packaging system.
<ScottK> Zombie: The choices are: Dive in and learn or hope/pray as appropriate someone else cares enough about your package to do the work.
<Zombie> I figured that was the situation.
<Zombie> Nothing ever gets done unless I do it.
<ScottK> Isn't that the way the world works.
<ScottK> No one else will take care of your problems like you would.
<Tesl> And the way it should always stay =)
<elektranox> ok ich hab noch ne nderung gemacht. Wer gerade Zeit hat knnte mal http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6047 reviewen
<elektranox> oh foget to translate it ^^ I made another change. Who has time can review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6047.
* dholbach hugs proppy back
<Zombie> Do you folks  do more than just Packaging, like helping advanced Super Users?'
<ScottK> As a rule, no.
<persia> Zombie: More than just packaging: yes (feature implementation, bug fixes, etc.).  Support: No.
<persia> ScottK: There you go :)
<Zombie> Well, your flashplayer package doesn't really work.
<Zombie> It installs, but FireFox on't register the plugin?
<persia> Zombie: There's a bug for that (about 14 hours old, first I saw).
<ScottK> There's an update being worked.
<blueCommand> Should jar-files reside in /usr/share/package/ or /usr/lib/package/ ?
<man-di> blueCommand: /usr/share/java
<blueCommand> ah, ok
<man-di> blueCommand: or /usr/lib/java for arch:dep jars
<blueCommand> Ok
<blueCommand> Thanks
<man-di> blueCommand: theres an extra (somewhat outdated) policy document for Java packages
<blueCommand> man-di, Do you know where?
<man-di> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/
<blueCommand> Thanks
<man-di> blueCommand: ping me when you are done with the package. I wil review it. I'm no MOTU but the only person here actively working on the Java stuff
<man-di> and also Debian Java Maintainer
<blueCommand> man-di, Ah ok
<man-di> blueCommand: note some things on the Java policy are not uptodate anymore. I will tell you when I review
<ScottK> calc: Interested in an odd OOO bug? Bug #105900
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105900 in openoffice.org "Bold, Italics, and Bold Italics not in English on Fonts menu" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105900
<frafu> Hello, I know how to build a debian package with pbuilder for my i386 architecture. Now I would like to try to build it for another architecture. Do I have to create a new pbuilder as it is the case if one has to build for another distribution release? 
<geser> frafu: you need access to that architecture
<geser> than you can use pbuilder there as usual
<frafu> So it will not be possible on my i386. I can stop searching in that case. 
<frafu> geser: thanks
<man-di> frafu: it might be possible to run qemu and build inside that
<man-di> frafu: but thats a major hassle
<frafu> man-dl: ok; as I am new to this, I will probably encounter many problems. Would it also be possible to build for a ppc architecture with qemu on a i386? If I decide to go that route, I should begin with getting familiar with qemu... 
<man-di> frafu: should be possible but I have done that
<man-di> frafu: I only use qemu to test mips, mipsel and arm
<frafu> Are maintainers of a package required to build debian packages for all the different architectures? 
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Maintainers are required to have packages that build on all supported archs, which is slightly different.
<frafu> And how can he test it? 
<Jazzva> Is there any other way of restricting some specific arch except providing all archs without the problematic one?
<Jazzva> in debian/control file...
<Jazzva> I looked at man deb-control, but couldn't find the apropriate field...
<frafu> ScootK: What can he do to know whether it builds on all supported architectures? 
<ScottK> frafu: Usually you don't have to, but if you have arch specific concerns, find someone that has it and beg.
<dholbach> can some emacs-savvy person look into the patches on bug 123903, bug 123904 and bug 124967?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123903 in nxml-mode "Candidate revision nxml-mode_20041004-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123903
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123904 in w3m-el "Candidate revision w3m-el_1.4.4-3ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124967 in sml-mode "Candidate revision sml-mode_4.0-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124967
<frafu> ScottK: you say: "Maintainers are required to have packages that build on all supported archs" and afterwards you see "Usually you don't have to". Sorry, but don't get it... 
<ScottK> OK.
<frafu> ? 
<ScottK> First, many packages are arch all, meaning they get built on i386 for installation on all archs.
<ScottK> Those are clearly no problem.
<man-di> frafu: launchpad knows if your packages doesnt build on some arch
<ScottK> For packages with arch specific builds, then if you are careful when you design your package, it should build.
<man-di> frafu: you are expected to look at this for packages you are interested in
<geser> dholbach: nxml-mode can probably be synced (the debian changelog looks like the summary in the debdiff)
<ScottK> Generally, if a package will build on one non-i386 arch it will build on all of them.
<dholbach> geser: ah niec
<dholbach> nice
<man-di> ScottK: do doubt this should be seen as a general rule
<man-di> s/do/I/
<ScottK> frafu: So far running all i386, I've gotten bit on an arch specific build problem and that was my bad as a packager for not understanding the difference between what I was doing in the arch independent and dependent parts of the build.
<ScottK> man-di: Yes.  As I said, Generally.
<ScottK> My favorite ones are the ones that build in a pbuilder, but FTBFS on the buildd's.  Those are fun.
<man-di> ScottK: like eclipse... :-(
<ScottK> Well that wasn't the one I was thinking of, but sure.
<man-di> and this is a portable java package
<man-di> ScottK: I currently work on eclipse and I'm near to getting a machine gun and running through the city
<ScottK> In my case it was: builds in sid pbuilder, builds in gutsy pbuilder, builds on the Debian buildd's, FTBFS on the Ubuntu buildd's.
<ScottK> Heh.
<man-di> ScottK: in my case:  builds in sid pbuilder, builds in gutsy pbuilder,  doesnt build on Debian builds, doesnt build on Ubuntu buildd
<ScottK> At least the buildd's are consistent.
<Zombie> freedroidrpg already exists in backports.
<Zombie> er
<Zombie> freedroidrpg already exists in gutsy.,
<Zombie> It needs a backporting.
<ScottK> Then you can file a backport request.
<man-di> ScottK: well, in my case Build-Dependencies are sligtly different on debian und ubuntu: xul-dev vs. firefox-dev
<frafu> Thanks for your explanations. Now I am looking for some documentation about the skills necessary for a maintainer. Is there a difference between a maintainer for universe and for main? 
<Tesl> Just wondering, anyone have any idea about how well Dell's Ubuntu offering is going? I remember reading about it a lot not long back, but haven't heard anything recently
<ScottK> frafu: Skills no.  But start working on Universe stuff as people here will help you.  When you work on Main stuff, you are expected to know what you are doing.
<frafu> Thanks for the informations
<olli__> when new wormux updates come ubuntu feisty?
<Hobbsee> they wont
<Hobbsee> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<olli__> ok
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.tag=needs-packaging  is nice and (nearly) empty again
<dholbach> yay
<ScottK> dholbach: Speaking of which...
<dholbach> ScottK: yes? :)
<ScottK> I think the thing that bugged me about that one bug I commented on was the debdiff.
<dholbach> ScottK: yeah, right - that didn't make much sense
<ScottK> I think tracking bugs are great, but that new upstreams out to be reviewed/approved via REVU.
<ScottK> out/ought.
<dholbach> I think it's fine to have bugs for them, so we can track them via the lists of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
* ScottK wonders if there is a way to get debdiff to spit out a diff of just the debian dir.
<dholbach> we have lots of ubuntu*-devs who don't want to sign up for REVU, so if they can just visit a bug I assign them and grab a package from a random URL (fine with me if that's REVU), that's good
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> But then someone needs to archive the upload on REVU.
<dholbach> let's hope we figure out something nicely including bzr and/or PPAs
<ScottK> We need one and only one place for status.
<dholbach> *whine* nobody commented on  bzr unpack  yet
<ScottK> Please not bzr.
* ScottK really doesn't want to have to learn an Ubuntu specific vcs.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: bzr-buildpackage seems to break, so...
<dholbach> Ubuntu specific vcs?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: kde packages are going into bzr.  too bad :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I know.  I'm going to have to learn it at least a little.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: that's mostly useful for packages that only debian packaging in bzr
<Hobbsee> true
* dholbach -> dinner
<dholbach> see you tomorrow guys
<dholbach> have a nice evening/night/day
<xxxxx1> dholbach, for you too. bye :)
<Hobbsee> bye dholbach!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Plus for KDE, I still have the post a debdiff and bug Hobbsee about it option.
<Hobbsee> true
<ScottK> And the winner, from earlier today, on clamav is Edgy by a mile.
<LucidFox> would anyone here care to review a package that already has one advocating review?
<LucidFox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6034
* ScottK is on it.
<LucidFox> thanks
<ScottK> LucidFox: Looks sane.  Building it now.  It's on a slow machine, so it may be a while.
<doko> gnomefreak: just make the debian diff available
<ScottK> If LucidFox comes back, someone might mention to him that I uploaded videotrans.
<tuxmaniac> Is there a how to for the multi distro tools ? I would like to monitor the science, maths and electronics related packages on debian and Ubuntu
<geser> there is a wiki page for it
<man-di> geser: which is totally outdated...
<geser> and the examples
<tuxmaniac> geser, yeah you gave me. 
<tuxmaniac> geser, examples?
<geser> http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/multidistrotools/examples/
<geser> should also be in bzr repository
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone REVU this upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6032
<man-di> against which package do I have a to file a bug which syncs a new package from Debian?
<gpocentek> man-di: file it against ubuntu, without package specified
<man-di> okay
<rgl> hi
<blueCommand> hmm
<rgl> are you guys uisng clamav on dapper?   freshclam refuses to update :(
<blueCommand> Ant is apparently hardcoded to use com.sun.javah.Main, even though gcj has an alternative. The easiest solution is to add sun-java6-jdk as builddep, but is that allowed?
<man-di> blueCommand: no, not allowed
<man-di> blueCommand: what is your problem with ant? I dont understand
<blueCommand> Well
<blueCommand> It says:
<blueCommand> BUILD FAILED
<blueCommand> /home/bluecommand/Workbench/freenet/real/deb/wrapper-3.2.3/build.xml:429: Can't load javah
<blueCommand> And looking at the sourcecode, that error is produced when com.sun.javah.Main isn't found
<man-di> blueCommand: can you point me to the correct place in ant source?
<blueCommand> 2 sec
<blueCommand> ./src/main/org/apache/tools/ant/taskdefs/optional/javah/SunJavah.java line 57
<blueCommand> And If I understand it correctly, I need it to be gnu/classpath/tools/javah/Main
<blueCommand> gnu.classpath.tools.javah *
<man-di> blueCommand: right, but only for GNU Classpath based runtimes
<blueCommand> man-di, Yes
<man-di> can you please file a bug for this?
<blueCommand> Sure
<man-di> blueCommand: which software are you packaging?
<blueCommand> wrapper, dependency for freenet
<man-di> oh, evil freenet
<man-di> ;-)
<blueCommand> :)
<blueCommand> Should I make that bug blocking for freenet ?
<man-di> sure
<man-di> I will try to fix this asap
<man-di> blueCommand: what should work for you for now is building wrapper with sun-java6
<man-di> but then it need to go into multiverse instead of universe
<blueCommand> Yes, that works
<blueCommand> But I don't want that
<man-di> and the bug needs to be fixed anyway
<blueCommand> I'd rather wait
<man-di> okay
<blueCommand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/126410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126410 in ant "Ant is assuming Sun's JRE" [Undecided,New]  
<blueCommand> How do I add blocking :S
<blueCommand> brb
<man-di> blueCommand: I dont know
<sacater> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Q+ADays
<Qball> Seveas around?
<ScottK> leonel: Would you please take a look at Bug #126414 and tell me if it's right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126414 in squirrelmail "squirrelmail should depend on php-db" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126414
<Zombie> I'm home.
<Kmos> revu day isn't over yet ?
<ScottK> No.  It's still Monday here.
<Kmos> :)
<leonel> ScottK:  squirrelmail  can  store your adressbook and preferences  in a database ( postgesql  / mysql )   but it's optional to the admin  if you don't configure  your database  squirrelmail uses  plain files  to store  address book and preferences 
<Kmos> so the bug must be invalid
<ScottK> leonel: THanks.
<leonel> ScottK:  so I think  there must not add pear db  as a depencency 
<ScottK> Sounds like a Suggests might be appropriate.  Would you please comment in the bug if you haven't?
<Kmos> bug 66475
<leonel> ScottK:  done
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66475 in idjc "[SRU]  idjc for edgy-proposed" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66475
<ScottK> leonel: Thanks.  The clamav backports for 0.88.7 got uploaded for Dapper/Edgy today.
<Kmos> this one need testing
<cbx33> ping doko 
<DktrKranz> could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6050 ? thank you.
<doko> cbx33: pong
<cbx33> hi
<cbx33> glad I caught you
<cbx33> pm ok?
<xxxxx1> bye all
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Was 5.1.2-1 in any repository anywhere?
<DktrKranz> it has recently been readded to gutsy
<DktrKranz> you'll find debian version, but it's included in php5 source package, while ubuntu needs to keep it apart since it depends on a package in universe
<ScottK> OK.  I see it.
<DktrKranz> thanks
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Is the 5.1.2-1 a separate source package then?
<ScottK> So this is just a new upstream version?
<DktrKranz> it is
<ScottK> OK.
<proppy> emacs22 not in gusty ?
<geser> !info emacs22 gutsy
<proppy> is the operation of putting a new package that is in debian/unstable and not in ubuntu/current still called a sync ?
<ubotu> Package emacs22 does not exist in gutsy
<proppy> !info emacs21 gusty
<ubotu> emacs21: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1976 kB, installed size 5924 kB
<geser> yes, that's still a sync
<ScottK> proppy: It will be soon.
<proppy> ScottK: ok, let me know if I can help :)
<proppy> ScottK: (i.e: filling necessary request in required place)
<hectorUbu> Hello, I would like to help packing and maintaining some audio and music apps for UbuntuStudio, would it be by joining motu a way of doing it? Some apps really have to be updated
<ScottK> IIRC the packages are prepared.  The debate is to sync with Debian or to use an Ubuntu specific version because Debian did some odd stuff with documentation due to DFSG.
<proppy> DFSG?
<ScottK> Debian Free Software Guidlelines
<ScottK> The docs are DFSG non-free.
<ScottK> So at this point it's more of a policy question than a do work question.
<proppy> emacs-docs are DFSG non-free ?
<proppy> sounds weird
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> DFSG doesn't allow invariant sections.
<proppy> invariant ?
<ScottK> Not allowed to modify.
<proppy> oh ok
<ScottK> Documentation licensing is one place where Debian is more pure about Freedom than Gnu.
<proppy> interesting to hear :)
<Burgundavia> Debian does not believe the CC or the GFDL are free
<ScottK> Or put more positively, by Debian's definition they are not Free.
<proppy> My freedom is free-er than yours.
<vorlon> Burgundavia: CC-by-sa v3 is accepted as free in Debian; though it has some warts that could be interpreted by an upstream in a way that it ought not to be accepted
<broonie> ScottK: There are some CC licenses that are free enough for Debian.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Why did you remove the PO/POT files from the previous version.
<ScottK> broonie: True enough.
<Burgundavia> vorlon: right, ok
<proppy> So who is actually allowed to update emacs documentation invariant ?
<Burgundavia> vorlon: do you have a filter that highlights on debian? :)
<vorlon> nah
<vorlon> well, yes; but not a software one
<ScottK> proppy: You should download the source and read the license.
<ajmitch> probably a general flame filter
<DktrKranz> ScottK, debconf template is no longer needed since php5 5.1.6-5, and so .po files
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  Makes sense.
<DktrKranz> this is an adjusted version
<DktrKranz> I tried to make it fully compatible with upstream module
<proppy> vorlon: let me guess you've got a cat named debian, and text-to-speech 'On' ?
<vorlon> proppy: I have a troop of gnomes that read my channels for me, and a troop of kdes that write my responses
<proppy> vorlon: but your cat is still named debian right ?
<vorlon> nope
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Commented.  Technically it looks good to me, but there are licensing issues.
<proppy> vorlon: :)
<DktrKranz> ScottK, thanks. Since this is an out-of-tree module taken directly from php5 source, what should I do? there's no a "upstream tarball", it's php5 one
<DktrKranz> should I include it mentioning in a README.Debian-source?
<ScottK> So you are taking the php5 tarball and repacking it to only include part of it, right?
<DktrKranz> it is, actually
<DktrKranz> i take a directory and debianize it
<ScottK> Then follow the rules here: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/developers-reference/ch-best-pkging-practices.en.html#s-bpp-origtargz
<ScottK> When you make your new tarball, include a copy of the license from the original tarball.
<ScottK> This is a repacked tarball then.
<DktrKranz> has php some explicit rules about licensing?
<ScottK> This won't technically go through NEW, but if it did, the lack of the license would get you rejected.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: They better or we can't distribute it.
<DktrKranz> IIRC, debian rejet FAQ mentions somethin
<ScottK> Look at the top level of their tarball for a file called COPYING.  That should be what you need to include.
<DktrKranz> *reject
<DktrKranz> ok, thanks for your help
<ScottK> No problem.  The tar.gz MUST have a copy of the license.
<ScottK> I've seen pitti require it even when the license was longer than the program.
<DktrKranz> yes, I recall a mail from tollef
<ScottK> Yep
<DktrKranz> do you suggest to document how I repackaged orig tarball?
<ScottK> As a result of having the thwacked once, I'm not leaving even a little wiggle room for it to happen again.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> You must.
<DktrKranz> using README.Debian-Source?
<ScottK> The current guidance appears to be to put it in debian/copyright, but you can read the link above as well as I.
<DktrKranz> ok, I'm going to look at some uploaded packages to find a working example of good description
<ScottK> Gotta run.  See you all later.
<elektranox> hey can somebody review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6047
<Jazzva> Hello... Can I just list the years and names of copyright holders in debian/copyright or do I must also provide the filenames? There are a lot of files and a lot of copyright holders so things are gettin' pretty messy...
<leonel> great for clamav
<blueCommand> How does submitting packages to multiverse work?
<blueCommand> I can't find any references to it on the Wiki or via google
<TheMuso> blueCommand: Same as for universe, but when the archive admins see the license, they put it in multiverse, and any subsequent uploads update that package in multiverse.
<blueCommand> Ah, nice
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-17
<marcin_ant> hi all is there someone that could help me with cdbs problem?
<TheMuso> marcin_ant: I'm not great with cdbs, but whats your problem?
<marcin_ant> TheMuso: problem is quite weird
<marcin_ant> TheMuso: I want to prepare some package that has source in *.zip file
<superm1> all of the source is?
<superm1> or just portions of it
<marcin_ant> TheMuso: so I use tarball.mk class to handle this *.zip (unpack to build directory)
<marcin_ant> superm1: all of the source
<marcin_ant> TheMuso: and it works poperly - problem is that I need to patch source and I wanted to use dpatch
<superm1> there is a cdbs patching system
<superm1> that you would use instead of dpatch
<TheMuso> marcin_ant: Do you have an .orig.tar.gz?
<marcin_ant> TheMuso: unfortunately I cannot use dpatch/cdbs-edit-patch because there is no source directory
<marcin_ant> TheMuso: no
<superm1> you can repackage the contents of the .zip to a more friendly .orig.tar.gz format provided you adhere to the guidelines in the debian reference manual
<superm1> there is a bullet in i believe 6.7.8.2 describing what's necessary to do so
<superm1> http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/ch-best-pkging-practices.en.html#s-bpp-origtargz
<marcin_ant> superm1: ok but what if source "tarball" is zip?
<marcin_ant> superm1: and there is no *.tar archive?
<superm1> it would be the same situation, you would unzip it, tar it up and pass that tar through gz
<marcin_ant> superm1: ok so this is one option
<superm1> another option is to do it with debhelper and still use the zip file
<superm1> you can look at thunderbird source package
<TheMuso> The archive will not accept anything other than .tar.gz for source.
<superm1> for an idea how that is done
<marcin_ant> superm1: but what if I don't want to repackage source and still use cdbs tarball.mk?
<superm1> it encapsulates the distributed archived in a orig.tar.gz and extracts it during build
<superm1> I don't have any experience using tarball.mk myself, so i can't comment much to how it works. all of my cdbs packaging has been simple enough that i haven't had to touch it
<marcin_ant> superm1: I may be wrong but I think that it can be bug in cdbs
<marcin_ant> superm1: wrong toolchain - you can use tarball.mk to unpack source but you cannot patch it because you don't have unpacked source tree
<superm1> right
<superm1> marcin_ant, I do think the easiest solution for you will indeed end up be repackaging the original source archive into tar.gz then
<marcin_ant> superm1: of course but I would like to identify bug (if any) in cdbs and add it to bugzilla
<superm1> marcin_ant, If you can't find any cdbs experts here, you might check out #debian-mentors on oftc.  either which way, you could file a bug, and eventually a cdbs expert will look at it
<superm1> and be able to properly classify whether it is or isn't
<marcin_ant> superm1: as far as I can see in cdbs source - dpatch.mk cleans build tree while it should also call tarball.mk first
<marcin_ant> superm1: anyway I will ask in #debian-mentors (I will try at least.. my allergy on *debian* ehh ;) )
<superm1> marcin_ant, From what i look, there are no direct calls to tarball.mk from any file
<superm1> in /usr/share/cdbs/1
<marcin_ant> superm1: and this is why it doesn't work properly
<superm1> right, i think i see what you mean then
<superm1> and i would agree you should file a bug regarding this
<marcin_ant> superm1: your mozilla-thunderbird example was ok but it doesn't use cdbs so it's another story
<superm1> right
<superm1> it's the only app i could think of offhand that does something like this without a repacked orig.tar.gz
<superm1> wasn't sure if it was cdbs or not
* enyc reads scrollback ;-)
<marcin_ant> superm1: eclipse it another but also without cdbs
<marcin_ant> eclipse _is_ another
* enyc bah... I got misplaced enyc:
<superm1> enyc, huh?
<enyc> superm1: somebody wrote to enyc: ages aggo by mistake
<superm1> ah
<zul> heylo
<SlimG> I've created a .deb package of a game with a .desktop file refering to a .svgz icon, where should the .svgz image be stored within the filesystem?
<marcin_ant> superm1: sorry to bother you - but could you tell me what should I do to repackage orig properly?
<marcin_ant> superm1: zcat eclipse*.zip | tar xf - ? (it doesn't work :( )
<twentyafterfour> Is this the right channel for discussion of security bulletins? There is a critical flash update that should be addressed in the multiverse repository but I don't see a ubuntu-security channel or a multiverse channel 
<superm1> marcin_ant, unzip eclipse *.zip, then tar the file and gzip it
<marcin_ant> superm1: files in tar should be in single directory rught?
<superm1> something like unzip eclipse*.zip && tar -xvvf eclipse.tar eclipse/ && gzip -9 eclipse.tar
<keescook> twentyafterfour: this is the best place for security discussions, yes.
<keescook> there is a bug open for the flash issues, let me find it...
<marcin_ant> ok but after unzip eclipse*.zip I got /baseLocation /features /plugins /jdtcoresrc and plenty of files in /
<marcin_ant> superm1: so I should move them to eclipse/ and then tar?
<twentyafterfour> here is the zdnet bulletin about the adobe flash advisory: http://www.zdnetasia.com/news/security/0,39044215,62028443,00.htm
<superm1> marcin_ant, if there is no nested directory within the zip file, i would say put them into a directory
<superm1> before tarring
<keescook> twentyafterfour: bug #125131
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125131 in flashplugin-nonfree "Need to be updated for new stable version (9,0,48,0)" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125131
<twentyafterfour> Nice, sorry for bringing old news ;) 
<keescook> twentyafterfour: no problem.  :)  you can help with testing, by enabling the feisty-proposed pocket in your sources.list.  :)
<twentyafterfour> ok doing that now 
<twentyafterfour> keescook: the new flash update didn't show up in feisty-proposed yet ;( at least not according to my synaptic. I'll check out launchpad
<twentyafterfour> I'm installing all proposed updates nonetheless, maybe I can help somehow. Should I send positive feedback in launchpad if the packages seem stable or should I only report if I find a problem? 
<keescook> twentyafterfour: right, it will appear there in a bit, it's only in -proposed so far.
<keescook> er
<keescook> sorry, I misread
<twentyafterfour> update manager just gave me 12 updates but no flash. maybe I installed flash manually but I am pretty sure I have it from the repo.
<keescook> twentyafterfour: I see it:  flashplugin-nonfree | 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.0 | feisty-proposed/multiverse
<twentyafterfour> ok I must have something set up wrong. thanks for the help, I'm sure I can find it
* twentyafterfour goes back to synaptic
<twentyafterfour> ok found it 
<twentyafterfour> keescook: thanks again . . . I will report to launchpad if I find any problems
<keescook> okay, cool.
<eagles0513875> im working on debugging my own problem with kde 3.5.7 and amarok with audio cutting in and out intermittently throughout any audio
<eagles0513875> my audio is encoded in flac
<eagles0513875> tried reinstalling amarok and flac from source with no change so i will download the xine source and take a look through there
<eagles0513875> where can one get the xine source from
<TheMuso> eagles0513875: apt-get source xine
<eagles0513875> tried that 
<TheMuso> However I think you're going about it the wrong way.
<eagles0513875> didnt work
<eagles0513875> ive already reported it as a bug to kde
<eagles0513875> whats ur take on things
<twentyafterfour> Is amarok the only audio program that skips? 
<TheMuso> Have you checked CPU load while music is playing?
<eagles0513875> ya not using much
<twentyafterfour> I have a similar problem with audacity for some reason 
<twentyafterfour> but I just avoid using it as a player
<eagles0513875> ya it is the only player that skips
<TheMuso> Is the music being played from a local hard disk, or over the network?
<eagles0513875> i love amarok i hate the alternate which im using atm
<eagles0513875> local hdd
<twentyafterfour> I play audio from a remote server via amarok all the time, flac, mp3, wav, whatever, it doesn't seem to have any trouble 
<TheMuso> How is that hdd connected?
<eagles0513875> im running gutsy though
<TheMuso> SATA/IDE?
<eagles0513875> its ide internal 5400 rpm
<eagles0513875> never had the problem like this in feisty
<TheMuso> Well, there are bound to be problems then.
<twentyafterfour> even usb 1.1 should have enough bandwidth 
<eagles0513875> and im running the 64bit version of gutsy
<twentyafterfour> oh now you are over my head ;) 
<TheMuso> eagles0513875: Well all you can do is wait and work with the kde guys to fix it.
<eagles0513875> should i try and take a look at xine code and see if i notice anything
<twentyafterfour> if you are hardcore enough to analyze source, by all means ;) 
<TheMuso> eagles0513875: If you want to, I think the amarok devs will have a etter idea of how to get you to help them debug the problem.
<TheMuso> better even
<eagles0513875> true
<eagles0513875> im not able to find the source though
<TheMuso> eagles0513875: apt-get source xine-lib
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<TheMuso> np
<eagles0513875> r there any other pkgs that i should take a look at
<TheMuso> Well have a look at amarok's dependencies.
<eagles0513875> i was goign to download the amarok-xine source
<TheMuso> I'd say its more likely a problem with amarok itself, u nless there are reports of xine problems from other users who use xine as a backend for their player.
<owh> Hiya, what diff command do I use to create a patch to submit to LP?
<owh> Alternatively, where is the RTFM for this?
<Jazzva> owh: Try with this one: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ps-scratch.html
<TheMuso> owh: If you have made a new package revision, including changelog, you can use the debdiff command to show the difference between the two packages. Otherwise, the diff -urN command will  do what you want, between two files, or directories with files, i.e two copies of surce, with one of thos containing the changes.
<owh> It's a patch to the man pages - all manner of spelling errors.
<TheMuso> owh: Right. Do you have a copy of the original files, and a copy with your changes? If so, are they both in different directories
<owh> Yup, I have just been in the process of doing that :-)
<TheMuso> owh: Ok, use "diff -urN dir1 dir2 > filename.diff" to create the diff.
<owh> Can I just specify the files, rather than the whole directory?
<TheMuso> owh: How many files did you modify?
<owh> Just one, but the tree isn't synched and I don't want to break other things I'm working on, long story.
<TheMuso> owh: Ok, if its just one, all you need to do is this: "diff -u file1 file2 > filename.diff"
<TheMuso> Hope that makes sens.
<TheMuso> sense even
<owh> Cool, I wasn't sure that I was allowed to, but yes, it makes perfect sense :)
<owh> BRB
<owh> TheMuso: Was it on purpose that you changed the diff flag from -urN to -u or was that an error?
<TheMuso> owh: No, that was on purpose. THe rN flags tell diff to consider any newly created files that are in one copy and not the other, and r tell it to look recursively through directories.
<owh> Cool
<TheMuso> Oh by the way, with the command, you put the original file first, and then the modified file second. So "diff -u original modified > filename.diff"
<owh> Yeah, old new
<TheMuso> yep
<owh> And is there a preferred file name for the diff file?
<TheMuso> nope
<owh> Cool, so now I have one, how do I check that I got it right?
* owh suspects the patch command :)
<TheMuso> owh: Yes. YOu can see if it works, but not actually modify the file by using patch --dry-run
<owh> Cool, so I have a verified patch file, can I just upload it to LP?
* owh is not an MOTU.
<TheMuso> owh: Attach it to the bug, and then passon the bug number.
<owh> TheMuso: Bug #126121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126121 in dosfstools "Typo in mkdosfs man page" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126121
<TheMuso> owh: Is this for feisty or gutsy?
<owh> Yes :)
<TheMuso> owh: Yes as in what?
<owh> Sorry, AFAIK, the version is the same for both.
<owh> It's not mission critical.
<TheMuso> oh ok.
<TheMuso> Do you know if this has been fixed in Debian?
<TheMuso> And maybe this is worth pushing upstream as well.
<owh> I seriously doubt it, at the moment I appear to be the only one doing anything to dosfstools (with assistance from sistpoty when he has time).
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<owh> Debian upstream has not responded in months to any reports.
<TheMuso> owh: Do you mean Debian or upstream?
<owh> Both.
<owh> The package is pretty unloved. Debian appears to be the same as upstream, Roman Hodeck is part of Debian and appears as upstream for the package.
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Well gutsy has a different version to feisty.
<owh> I figure if it looks like someone cares, I might get better responses to requests for bug clarifications.
<owh> Hmm, lemmie look.
<Zombie> Gutsy isn't stable/release yet, is it?
<TheMuso> Not that it really matters, I'll just update for gutsy at this point, as that would not be considered worth updating for feisty.
<TheMuso> Zombie: Gutsy is the development version, and you choose to run it at your own risk. If it breaks, you get to keep both pieces.
<Zombie> Didn't htink so.
<owh> TheMuso: I'm trying to see the difference between the Gusty and Feisty versions, but I cannot seem to locate the link to the Feisty one.
<TheMuso> owh: Hav a look here: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools
<owh> NM, just found it.
<owh> :)
<TheMuso> owh: And at this point, I can't touch this package, as its in main.
<owh> How can I see the diff between the two versions - which both appear to come from upstream 2.11
<TheMuso> owh: YOu'll have to grab both source packages, and use debdiff to compare them
<owh> Cool, just in the progress of downloading. Tah.
<owh> That version fixes the same bug we fixed - Debian used our patch to do it :)
<TheMuso> right
<owh> So how does my patch actually get used?
<owh> At the moment, Debian are duplicating the effort.
<TheMuso> It will be encorporated into a new revision of the package, and uploaded, mentioning the patch in the changelog.
<TheMuso> This is why I suggest its good to try and get it into Debian, as its less work for Ubuntu in the future.
<owh> And the version they used was not the one they released 2.11 with. They used a different source :(
<owh> It is littered with CVS crap.
* owh will again attempt to contact those with their fingerprints on the latest version:)
<owh> Can I set the status to fix released, or is that for someone else to do?
<TheMuso> owh: Better for someone who intends to take that bug further to change the status I'd say.
<owh> I don't understand.
<TheMuso> owh: No, I'd leave it as is.
<owh> How can the bug be taken further?
<owh> The fix is valid for all versions of the 2.11 branch.
<TheMuso> Well is there a bug filed about it in Debian?
<owh> How does it become incorporated?
<owh> Well, I figure we start with fixing it here, then we'll work on the Debian side. They've not been the most responsive.
<TheMuso> Ok. Lets work on actually making a package revision. First, I need to know whether you are running, or have access to a gutsy system.
<owh> No
<owh> How much disk space would I need?
<TheMuso> Ok, never mind then.
<owh> TheMuso: The gusty file and the feisty file and the edgy file and the dapper file are the same file.
<TheMuso> If you really think this is not going to easily make it into Debian, and you think its important enough, I'll make a package revision.
<TheMuso> And get it sponsored.
<owh> I'm not trying to make work for you, I'm trying to understand the steps/
<TheMuso> owh: Ok. At this point though, you would need to have some sort of access to gutsy, as t requires using its tools to build and test the package, with the included modification.
<owh> So, just submitting the patch isn't enough?
<TheMuso> A patch is good, but if a package revision is available, its more likely to be uploaded, as there is less work.
<TheMuso> owh: Yes it is enough, but if you really think it should go in, and want it to go in sooner, getting it sponsored for upload will bring it to someone's attention.
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF 
<owh> When sistpoty and I fixed the 4Gb and rename bugs, the only steps I saw was a patch and an acceptance.
<TheMuso> An acceptance in what way?
<TheMuso> I hope I'm making sense.
<owh> TheMuso: I saw the patch being submitted and within 15 minutes some processing was done and a new package existed.
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Well I'm about to do something similar.
<owh> So, you're saying that sistpoty did this in the background?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<owh> Aha
<TheMuso> Got a bug number
<TheMuso> So I can see what happened?
<owh> Bug #126121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126121 in dosfstools "Typo in mkdosfs man page" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126121
<owh> Or you mean the one that we fixed earlier?
<TheMuso> The one you fixed earlier.
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso :)
<quenelle> I have a question about the way the latest TWiki package is packaged.  The package info says it's done by the MOTU group.  Is there someplace I can file a bug or RFE?  I think one of the 'lib' directories needs to be shifted into the /var tree.
<owh> Bug #62831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62831 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat truncates files of 4294967295 bytes length to 0 bytes at boot-time" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62831
<RAOF> quenelle: Launchpad
<quenelle> cool, I'll check it out.
<owh> And Bug #68153
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68153 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat hangs after renaming to FSCK9999.REN" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68153
<RAOF> quenelle: Is where you can file a bug :)
<dabaR> Hi, I have a bug that is a duplicate,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/122121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122121 in bootcd "bootcdwrite fails with a syntax error" [Undecided,New]  
<dabaR>  How do I mark as duplicate?
<dabaR> nm, I found itL:(
<RAOF> dabaR: Probably best in #ubuntu-bugs, but there's a... :)
<owh> TheMuso: I just figured out that I need to nominate it for release. I've just selected Feisty and Gutsy, not Dapper or Edgy, even though it would work fine.
<TheMuso> owh: No need to worry about that.
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> what's the standard naming for a debdiff?
<Amaranth> i haven't made one in awhile :)
<dabaR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bootcd/+bug/96365 . I have looked into the reason for this, and I can see that it is because debian officially supports more arch's.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96365 in bootcd "[UNMETDEPS]  bootcd has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<dabaR> In fact,  all the deps can be met through the ports of ubuntu.
<TheMuso> Amaranth: I don't think it really matters.
<dabaR> http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<TheMuso> I've seen lots of conventions used.
<Amaranth> TheMuso: suggest one :0
<Amaranth> err, :)
<Amaranth> because it's called 'whee.debdiff' right now
<TheMuso> Amaranth: packagename_oldver_newver.debdiff?
<TheMuso> Thats one I tend to use.
<dabaR> ya.
* RAOF uses "packagename.debdiff" and then comments it as oldversion->newversion
<dabaR> I've seen that recommended by crimsun
<Amaranth> so gnome-session_2.19.5-0ubuntu2_2.19.5-0ubuntu3.debdiff?
<dabaR> Looks good.
<Amaranth> i think i'm going to use gnome-session_2.19.5-0ubuntu2-3.debdiff :)
<dabaR> looks even better
<dabaR> Now the package maintained for bootcd is involved with debian development, asnd so it is clear as to why he will not change the package upstream, where this issue never happens. Can someone advise on what to do for Ubuntu?
<SlimG> I've created a .deb package of a game with a .desktop file refering to a .svgz icon, where should the .svgz image be stored within the filesystem?
<Jazzva> Umm, I have a question about debian/copyright. The source is a bit messed up with licenses and copyright holders - the file that was supposed to contain all licenses and copyright information doesn't contain all of it. Then I tried using "grep -i -R copyright *" and "grep -i -R license *"  to find some information and I finished up with two text files full of text. Because it would be a whole lot of mess to write specific filename
<Jazzva> bla1/". Is that ok?
<Jazzva> *two text files full of names and licenses
<Jazzva> And if all files in some directory fall under one license I just put "bla/bla1/"
<TheMuso> Jazzva: All copyright holders have to be listed in debian/copyright.
<ScottK> twentyafterfour: All of those packages you installed from feisty-proposed has a corresponding bug in Launchpad asking for people to test it.  Please look them up and see what needs to be tested.  That will be a big service to the community.
<TheMuso> I am no copyright expert, so I don't feel I can confidently help you going further.
<Jazzva> TheMuso: They are... But I didn't listed specific filenames... An example...
<RAOF> Jazzva: If there are multiple licences/authors, debian/copyright should say that.  If all the files in a directory have the same author/copyright, listing /foo/bar should be ok
<twentyafterfour> ScottK: Thanks. 
<Jazzva> RAOF: Ok, but do I need to provide full filenames or would something like this (an example comes :)) be sufficient?
<Jazzva> Insted of:
<ScottK> twentyafterfour: No problem.  Getting verification that the fix works is what gets the packages out of -proposed and released to -updates for everyone.
<Jazzva> bla/bla1/filename1, bla/bla1/filename2: Copyright holder
<Jazzva> Can I write:
<Jazzva> Some files in bla/bla1/: Copyright holder
<Jazzva> ?
* Jazzva would like to live in an ideal world, where all developers provide nice and clean and tidy license information with their program...
<RAOF> Jazzva: I'm not sure :).  Maybe it's time to consult debian policy?
<Jazzva> RAOF: Maybe :)...
<porthose> jazzva:  src/bla/bla1 is copyright 2007 <authors name>
<porthose>  jazzva:  src/bla/bla1 is copyright 2007 authors name
<porthose> jazzva:  All files in src/bla/bla1 is copyright 2007 authors name
<Jazzva> porthose: Thanks... But I'm still interested if I can provide "some files in bla/bla1/" instead of "bla/bla1/lala, bla/bla1/tata, ..." :).
<ScottK> Jazzva: No you can't.
<Jazzva> ScottK: Ok, thanks.
<ScottK> The idea is that you have to be able to tell from debian/copyright who has copyright on any individual file.  What porthose told you does that.
<owh> TheMuso: Thank you.
<SlimG> I've created a .deb package of a game with a .desktop file refering to a .svgz icon, where should the .svgz image be stored within the filesystem?
<TheMuso> owh: No problem.
<RAOF> SlimG: Probably somewhere under /usr/share/icons/.../scalable, but the install process doesn't put it somewhere already?
<SlimG> RAOF, I've put the icon into /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/<game>.svgz , but this has been reported to not work on atleast one system, i dunno what DE that user was running thou, worksforme@kubuntu7.04
<RAOF> SlimG: Aaah.  Are you calling dh_iconcache?  (Or, I think, dh_icons replaces it)
<ScottK> Anyone want a packaging bug they can work on?
<ScottK> Bug #126431 is probably not to hard if you want to excercise your packaging related skills.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126431 in dspam "dspam-webfrontend fails to install: dpkg-statoverride: non-existing user dspam" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126431
<ScottK> asac: Ping.  Did you see my comment on the Thunderbird 2.0 backport bug?
<SlimG> RAOF: I'm not calling anything, just putting the icon into the path I mentioned, Am I doing something wrong?
<StevenK> RAOF: Right. dh_icons does replace it.
<TheMuso> /c
<RAOF> SlimG: Yes.  Gnome (well, GTK actually) uses a cache for the icons.  If you don't regenerate that cache when you install the icons, GTK won't know about them.
<RAOF> dh_icons adds the necessary postinst magic to regenerate the cache
<SlimG> RAOF: Does gnome regenerate cache on boot?
<RAOF> SlimG: No, I don't believe so.  Although it may...
* RAOF tries to remember Specto's behaviour before I added the call to dh_iconcache
<RAOF> Yes!  Conduit has made it out of WNPP.  Time to search for sync bugs!
<TheMuso> gah my switches are dying for unknown reasons.
<RAOF> We need to file sync bugs for packages that are new in debian now, right?
<ajmitch> I believe so
<RAOF> Cool.  Another thing to be put off until one of my Ubuntu boxes has internet.
<ajmitch> RAOF: you can file sync requests just fine with just a web browser
<ajmitch> we managed, back in the day
<RAOF> ajmitch: I'd like to check that it actually builds in Gutsy first :P
<ajmitch> nothing stopping you from doing that :)
<SlimG> RAOF: will the Gnome iconcache regeneration be automated sometime in the future? or do all packages containing icons need to have a postinstall script workaround for gnome?
<RAOF> Apart from the lack of internet on any of my Gutsy boxes.  Anyone else is welcome to try to build conduit from Debian source.
<RAOF> SlimG: I don't believe so.  Anyway, s/workaround/by design/.  Your package should be calling dh_icons.
<ScottK> RAOF: Doesn't conduit need evolution-python?
<RAOF> ScottK: Yes.  That's been sync'd though, hasn't it?
<ScottK> It got rejected the first time for licensing.
<ScottK> I just asked again this morning.
<ScottK> It'll have to go through NEW first.
<RAOF> Bah.  But it's in debian.  Naughty debian
<ScottK> In their (slight) defense, it's in experimental, not unstable.
<RAOF> Ok.
<SlimG> RAOF: Since packages needs to call dh_icons solely when installed in Gnome afaik, I'd call this a workaround. Couldn't Gnome detect changes in /usr/share/icons and call dh_icons itself? or the apt manager could call dh_icons when it sees icons going into /usr/share/icons ?
<StevenK> RAOF, ScottK: They're still distributing it, which is naughty.
<RAOF> SlimG: No.  If you install icons, you should call dh_icons.  Regardless of Gnome/KDE.  At some point, KDE will grow an icon cache :)
<ScottK> StevenK: Agreed.  That's why I said slight.
<ScottK> Brand new clamav-0.91.1 uploaded.  Good chance to find out if the upgrade bugs are really fixed ...
<ScottK> OK.  I've met my quota and filed my annoying launchpad bug for today.
* ScottK guesses since it's not Free, the least I can do is complain a lot.
<RAOF> :)
<leonel> ScottK: 91.1  in gutsy ?   
<ScottK> Yes
<leonel> ScottK: builded  fine  in Dapper using  your  90.3  sources
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm waiting a bit to make sure 91.whatever is stable before I update my test packages.
<ScottK> But I will.
<leonel> filed a cve  for feisty's clamav   and made a debdiff  
<ScottK> Really?
<ScottK> I didn't notice a CVE listed in their changelog.
<ScottK> Cool.  I'm glad your on it.
<leonel> bug 126741
<leonel> bug #126741
<ScottK> The bot is slow tonight.
<leonel> yes  I saw  all of you feed it  a lot :0
<ScottK> leonel: Did you mark the bug private?
<ScottK> Or rather, not mark it unprivate?
<leonel> should I make  visible ?
<leonel> I think I missed that ..
<leonel> ScottK: should  I make it visible ?
<ScottK> If there is a published CVE, there is no reason not to.
<ScottK> There is no need to keep stuff that's not a secret, a secret.
<leonel> done
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That's also probably why the bot never responded.
<leonel> done with the  diff
<leonel> bug #126741
<leonel> :)
<leonel> well there it is
<leonel> Bug #126471
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126471 in clamav "unrar.c  Remote DoS in clamav before 0.91" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126471
<leonel> wrong  number  
<leonel> sorry
* ajmitch sighs
<ajmitch> 'urgent' bugs reported on the forums, no indication that they got to launchpad
<ScottK> leonel: How is the change in clamav-0.90.2/libclamav/unrar/unrar.c related to the vulnerability?
<LucidFox> how long does it take for a package that passed REVU to appear in Ubuntu proper?
<ScottK> LucidFox: It goes to the NEW queue and waits manual review by the archive admins.  I've seen one day to one month depending on their backlog.
<LucidFox> Ah.
<superm1_> LucidFox, it actually has to be ack'ed for new source by archive admins and then new binaries too, so it can sometimes be very lengthy process
<leonel> ScottK:  it's  2 line chages  
* _MMA_ shakes his head in complete agreement with superm1_. :)
<LucidFox> What happens when a library is updated? All packages that depend on it will have to be rebuilt, right?
<RAOF> If there's an ABI change
<ScottK> leonel: But doesn't clamav-0.90.2/libclamav/unrar/unrar.c just change a string that's displayed?  For a security bug it should be the minimal fix.
<ScottK> The real change is in the other file.
<leonel> ScottK:  right
<ScottK> I'd suggest you redo the patch/debdiff/test, etc.  If not, it'll be more for keescook to deal with.
<leonel> redo ? what you suggest to change ?
<leonel> ScottK:   what  do you suggest to change ?
<ScottK> Remove the changes in clamav-0.90.2/libclamav/unrar/unrar.c and just change clamav-0.90.2~/libclamav/unrar/unrarvm.c.
<leonel> ok
<LucidFox> can dpatches be used with the regular patch utility?
<RAOF> I believe so, yes
<ScottK> Good night all.
<RAOF> Good night, ScottK 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<dholbach> good morning
<xtknight> can anyone link me to the page where it describes how to diff a deb source pkg?  i'd like to correct a very simple bug ( bug 126490 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126490 in freetennis "freetennis manual page lists an incorrect URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126490
<persia> xtknight: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing as a couple examples
<xtknight> persia,  ahh thanks.
<persia> xtknight: You probably want something either like `diff -urN dir1 dir2` or `debdiff rev1.dsc rev2.dsc`
<xtknight> ya i remember doing the debdiff dsc one
<xtknight> hmm why do some instructions show "debuild -S" and others "debuild -us -uc"?
<xtknight> which should i be using?
<TheMuso> xtknight: WHich ones say to use -S and which say -uc -us?
<xtknight> TheMuso, ok, here it says "debuild -S" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing ("Prepare a source build with").  but here (Bugs\HowToFix) says "debuild -us -uc" under generating a patch..
<RAOF> There should almost always be a "-S" in there; you don't want to actually build binaries in either case.
<xtknight> it looks like -S signs something with gpg?
<persia> xtknight: That's somewhat intentional.  debuild -S is used to build a signed source revision, whereas debuild -us -uc is to locally build binaries (unsigned, without changes), which is useful for testing a small patch.
<TheMuso> xtknight: Well -S  is to sign the built package, which you need to do if you are uploading to the archive, or REVU for example, whereas -uc -us ensures that the package doesn't get signed, which is pointless if you are making a debdiff.
<TheMuso> ah sorry -S is source.
<RAOF> :)
<elektranox> can somebody review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6047 ?
<persia> RAOF: Actually, for the simple patch case (Bugs/HowToFix), users are encouraged to test with a local build (pbuilder or sbuild being considered too difficult to set up for something simple)
<RAOF> persia: Fair enough
<persia> TheMuso: -uc -us is good for a local build, upon which a debdiff may be based, but the results are not always optimal.
<TheMuso> persia: Right.
<TheMuso> How are they not always optimal
<xtknight> so -us -uc is a dirty test run, and -S is what i should upload?  
<persia> xtknight: Right.
<persia> TheMuso: 1) there's no signature, so no verification of the last changelog entry (-k is a dirty hack, in my book), 2) it's a local build, so there's not a proper dependencies check, 3) it's a local build, so there's no verification that the APIs match the archive
<TheMuso> Right.
<persia> xtknight: If you're willing to set up a sbuild or pbuilder environment, and test-build the result of debuild -S prior to upload, that's even better (and expected practice for those becoming MOTU)
<xtknight> persia, ahh.  well eventually perhaps.  for now i'd just like to upload a quick fix for this.  i already have fixed one package but i pretty much forgot everything since, lol
<persia> xtknight: For a quick fix, debuild -us -uc might be better, as it does some checking to make sure your adjustment doesn't break the build.  debuild -S only builds a source, but doesn't test compilation.
<xtknight> at the top of the erroneous man file ("freetennis.8") i see ".TH FREETENNIS 8 "June 16, 2006""  what is this date supposed to be?  the Last Modified?
<xtknight> it should be updated in my patch also?
<persia> xtknight: According to http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1158 (not an authoritative source), Yes: the date should be updated for each revision to the manpage.
<xtknight> persia,  i was about to just leave it as it's not like it's a major change or anything.  iwas thinking that was for last update to the program's source code..
<persia> xtknight: According to linuxjournal, it's the last date of the manpage.  I'm not finding any Ubuntu- or Debian- specific guidance.
<xtknight> persia, ah ok thanks for the link
<minghua> I think it's fine either way.
<minghua> I suspect most dates in Debian/Ubuntu manpages are wildly inaccurate anyway.
<LucidFox> http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mediawiki1.10.html
<LucidFox> ^ could this be synced in the near future?
<persia> Just because everything else is wildly inaccurate isn't really an excuse for new things to also be wildly inaccurate :)
<LucidFox> and if so, which version?
<persia> LucidFox: I think I saw an upgrade bug about mediawiki recently: was there not a specific version recommendation there?
<persia> LucidFox: Also, regarding bug 124900, were you going to prepare a new candidate revision for gtkpod-aac?  Everything else is now done.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124900 in libgpod "Please sync gtkpod-0.99.10, libgpod-0.5.2 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124900
<LucidFox> persia> I'll look into it, thanks
<minghua> persia: Playing devil's advocate, I would argue on the base of not giving users the false sense of having accurate dates at all. :-P
<LucidFox> as for MediaWiki, there is bug #120324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120324 in mediawiki "please sync package mediawiki1.10 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120324
<Hobbsee> persia: something aobut htat was just in -devel
<persia> minghua: Um.  I can accept that argument, and have no sensible refutation, but I'd rather presume that new users come with an expectation of accuracy.
<persia> Hobbsee: Yep.
<LucidFox> I filed it when mediawiki1.10 was still in experimental, and was advised to wait
<persia> LucidFox: Ah, so mediawiki is in unstable now, and most of the experimental bugs got fixed?  That's great news.  Have you tried a test build against gutsy?
<xtknight> i don't quite get the X-Original-Maintainer thing.  i am making myself the new maintainer?  does this mean i have to deal with further bugs in the package?
<persia> xtknight: Is this a new package, or an existing package?
<xtknight> persia, existing one for which i am making a small patch
<xtknight> oh nm, i set the new maintainers to Ubuntu MOTU, not just myself.  is that correct?  so by default all packages are the original debian maintainer, until somebody like myself makes the first patch for them?  (as we must update the maintainer field)
<persia> xtknight: OK, if there isn't already an XSBC-Original-Maintainer: entry, and the Maintainer: entry contains an email address without "ubuntu", you probably want to use the standard Maintainer suggestions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<persia> xtknight: Yes.
<LucidFox> which version of mediawiki1.10 should I test - 1.10.0-3 or 1.10.1-1?
<persia> LucidFox: I'd suggest that 10.1-1 is probably newer and more stable.  Which one do you want to sync?
<LucidFox> it makes little difference to me, so I'll test the newer one then
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> argh
<RAOF> Woah.  Check out bug #126495.  What's the responce for "extremely non-trivial feature suggestion" again :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126495 in Ubuntu "[improvement]  avoid data loss on X restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126495
<Hobbsee> !responses | RAOF 
<ubotu> RAOF: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Thanks, I know.  I just wanted to mention that bug before rejecting it.  It'd be kinda cool.
<minghua> Glad he didn't request data integrity after power loss, fire, earthquake, etc. :-)
<xtknight> would somebody mind taking a look at my patch?  again thx for all the help.  http://rafb.net/p/vllp9d90.html
<xtknight> the versioning/etc mainly.  it should be freetennis-0.4.8-3ubuntu1, not freetennis-0.4.8-4 if i'm making a patch for ubuntu's universe, right?
<xtknight> i guess i will have to check for a bug in the upstream too..
<minghua> xtknight: The distribution should be gutsy instead of feisty.  Otherwise looks good to me.
<persia> xtknight: Looks good, with a few minor notes: 1) The syntax for closing a bug in the changelog is (LP: #126490), rather than (Closes: LP #126490), 2) You don't need the blank line between the * entries in the changelog, 3) You should use "gutsy" instead of "feisty" as the target distribution, and 4) We very much prefer full names in changelog entries.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126490 in freetennis "freetennis manual page has a poor description, and lists an incorrect URL" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126490
<minghua> Ah, I missed the LP number format thing.
<xtknight> ok, the paths of the diff up above doesnt matter?  i mistakenly named my dir freetennis-0.4.8-4 but this is not -4, it is -3ubuntu1
<minghua> It should be freetennis-0.4.8.
<persia> xtknight: Ah.  They can matter, but are so very often correct by default that nobody notices.  The easiest way to test to make sure your patch applies correctly is to unpack the fresh source again, and run `patch -p1 < $path_to_patch_file` from the base package directory.  If this works, the paths are fine.  If not, you may need to adjust.
<xtknight> oh ok
<xtknight> p1 will ignore that then probably, but ill verify
<minghua> -p1 indeed will ignore that.
<minghua> Wrong directory name only matters when you try to build the package, it won't matter for the purpose of generating a patch.
<persia>  More importantly, our documentation instructs sponsors to try applying the patch with -p1, so if it works there, any further failures in applying the patch can be blamed on the sponsor, rather than the patch :)
* Hobbsee blames persia 
* RAOF blames >anada
<RAOF> Or even Canada
* persia accepts blame, apologieses profusely, and seeks to understand what was done
<xtknight> hmm apparently editing the .patch file itself is a bad idea..i get malformed patch :\
<RAOF> I believe emacs has a patch edit mode, and difftools (or maybe patchutils) has a filterdiff tool.
<LucidFox> persia> yes, mediawiki1.10_1.10.1-1 does build
<LucidFox> I'd be more surprised if it didn't, since it's in PHP and architecture-independent
<persia> xtknight: You may also be interested in any of editdiff, rediff, or espdiff (depending on your confidence level, trust of automation, or ability to broadcase brainwaves)
<xtknight> that's too confusing i just started over :p
<persia> LucidFox: Great.  Just add a comment indicating the build test, and that the previously referenced list of integration bugs is now empty, and resub U-U-S, and it is likely to be sponsored.
* StevenK shall have to keep editdiff in mind.
<persia> StevenK: It's handy, but don't get carried away.  It sometimes generates fuzz
<xtknight> ooh i see what i did wrong
<xtknight> so what i upload to LP is this, verbatim as an attachment?  http://rafb.net/p/Y0qOiz83.html
* minghua finds xtknight's changelog confusingly inconsistent by using "manual page" and "man page" together.
<persia> xtknight: Right.  It's best if you attach a file containing that text to the bug, as that makes it easier to grab later (and one needn't worry about compressed whitespace in HTML).  On the other hand, it's good to fix it so it doesn't get any comments first :)
<xtknight> lol ok scratch that.  "manual page" -> "man page", and then upload
* xtknight dances
<xtknight> alright so now somebody looks at this and uploads it to universe?
<xtknight> doh
<xtknight> my old one got uploaded somehow, what the..
<persia> xtknight: It usually takes a between a few hours and a day to get sponsored, but you should get some sort of response, either indicating an upload, or asking for modifications.
<xtknight> persia,  so i'll have to lobby or will they just stumble across a "patch" attachment?
<TheMuso> xtknight: Is ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed?
<persia> xtknight: If had only uploaded a patch (the manpage change), and added the patch tag, it would usually be a few days before one of the packagers noticed it (perhaps there should be a "subscribe ~ubuntu-universe-contributors" workflow).  Since you've uploaded a debdiff, you'll want to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to request sponsorship.
<xtknight> so after a patch has been uploaded, Status, Importance, Assignee should be?
<xtknight> (also i did subscribe universe)
<Amaranth> Triaged, Medium, ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<Amaranth> i think
<xtknight> oh i dont have power to change Importance anyway
<Amaranth> heh, only qa-team
<Amaranth> Triaged means "this bug is ready for someone to work on it" so it makes sense
<LucidFox> So, all packages new to Ubuntu must be actively maintained upstream?
<xtknight> found my answer.."Assign the bug to "Nobody", and the status to "Confirmed". "  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<Amaranth> yeah but that was when 'Confirmed' meant what 'Triaged' does now
<xtknight> i dont see "triaged" for Status
<Fujitsu> Triaged is restricted to -qa
<persia> xtknight: For patches, that's a great resource.  For full debdiffs, you might find more useful information in MOTU/Contributing
<persia> xtknight: Use "Confirmed": that works as well.
<xtknight> alright thanks for all the help
<xtknight> heading off it's 4am here
<Amaranth> Fujitsu: oh, damn
<Amaranth> i miss these things :)
<Amaranth> i tend to ignore 'Confirmed' bugs when i'm not doing qa
<LucidFox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5644 can be nuked - upstream development ceased in 2003
<Amaranth> wow, it's been abandoned since before ubuntu existed :)
<persia> LucidFox: archived
<LucidFox> thanks
<persia> Amaranth: +
<persia> Amaranth: We've a surprising amount of that in the archives as well (much inherited from Debian).  Much is still good, and maintained, if not still in development.
<Amaranth> sure
<Amaranth> but a new package for something that has been dead for 4 years is a bit much :)
<persia> Unless it's *really* good :)
<Amaranth> in that case take over upstream :)
<persia> Amaranth: Good point, actually.  Launchpad makes that easy.
<owh> whois \sh:
<owh> Sigh
<\sh> \sh is me
<Amaranth> if it's not good enough for you to at least do security fixes as upstream it probably shouldn't be in anyhow
<Amaranth> owh: that wouldn't give you idle time anyway
<owh> \sh: Yeah, I wondered if you were Soren Hansen
<\sh> owh: nope...
<\sh> owh: \sh is http://www.sourcecode.de/about :)
<Amaranth> close though :)
<LucidFox> Amaranth> I already have taken over upstream
* owh just wasted Soren's time and wanted to apologise in person :|
<LucidFox> or rather, forked it under a different name
<Nafallo> owh: soren
<owh> Ah. Tah
<owh> soren: Sorry about the abomination that was my comment on the new upload. I got burried in all the CVS changes and didn't see the ren fix :(
<owh> soren: FYI: owh=onno
<soren> owh: No worries.
<owh> soren: .
* persia seeks a recommendation for a candidate to REVU
<LucidFox> how about qdvdauthor?
<persia> LucidFox: Thanks
<persia> LucidFox: Thanks for pre-reviewing :)
<persia> LucidFox: 6029 commented, but it looks like an upgrade, rather than a new package, so it should really be tracked in LP, rather than in REVU.
* persia seeks a recommendation for a candidate to REVU
<LucidFox> so, if REVU is only for new packages, what is the correct procedure for upgrades?
<LucidFox> aside from opening an upgrade bug
<TheMuso> LucidFox: REVU is also useful for upgrades that involve new upstream versions, as one has to put the whole source package somewhere.
<TheMuso> Debdiffs cannot be used for new upstream versions.
<LucidFox> ah
<persia> LucidFox: We're still working that out :)  For now, open an upgrade bug, upload to revu, mention the bug URL in REVU, and mention the REVU URL in the bug.
<LucidFox> as for recommendations, you could review qconf again - I fixed the two issues you mentioned during the first review
<persia> LucidFox: Additionally, it makes it a lot easier to review the packaging changes if the diff -urN debian/ of the two versions is attached to the bug.
<persia> LucidFox: URL?  Also, since it's still REVU day (only 2 hours left), if there are any changes, it's good to be sure of an annoucement (I didn't see one when I checked the log, but perhaps I missed it, or it was longer ago than the log I reviewed recently).
<LucidFox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6041
<blueCommand> Please review: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6042 Thanks
<persia> LucidFox: 6041 commented
<persia> blueCommand: What is 6045?  Which should be reviewed?
<persia> blueCommand: 6044 archived
<blueCommand> persia, I mean 45, sorry
<blueCommand> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6045
<persia> blueCommand: Just checking :)
<blueCommand> Please do :) Can't get corrected one too many
<TheMuso> persia: From seeing the packages you are reviewing, and your comments, do you think upstream standards of making a package easily buildable, and  clearly understood license wise is slipping?
<persia> TheMuso: I'm not sure about slipping: I've been seeing bad upstreams since I can remember.  On the other hand, we've likely the 22,000 most compliant packages already in the repos, so the remainder are a little less likely to be good :)
<TheMuso> hehe right.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<RAOF> :)
<eagles0513875> persia: i dont even know where to begin with my bug
<eagles0513875> i have the amarok source and xine source
<persia> eagles0513875: For bug discussion, #ubuntu-bugs is probably a better forum
<eagles0513875> ok
<persia> blueCommand: Sorry for the delay.  6045 commented.
<blueCommand> Ah nice
<blueCommand> persia, Woha, what do you mean with that ? You mean that the full license must be included in the tarball?
<blueCommand> Man, that will be a problem to solve
<persia> blueCommand: Yes.  It's required by the Ubuntu archive-admins.  See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-July/001819.html
<blueCommand> So, simply asking him to add a LICENSE to it would suffice?
<persia> blueCommand: Yes.  Putting the GPL in LICENSE, and making a note in COPYING that Herbert's code is GPL is all that is required, but this must be done by upstream: it cannot be done in the packaging.
<blueCommand> Yes, I'm writing an email as we speak
<persia> blueCommand: Also, if there is an objection to the filename LICENSE, GPL would work just as well.
<blueCommand> Good
<blueCommand> "Herbert Straub's code is under GPL, see LICENCE. The following files are affected:
<blueCommand> pipestream.cpp, sockinet.cpp, sockstream.cpp, sockstream.h, sockunix.cpp"
<blueCommand> Would that do as COPYING?
<blueCommand> LICENSE*
<persia> blueCommand: It doesn't even need that much.  I don't have it open now, but last time I looked at COPYING, it mentioned that some of it was Herberts: it just needs to mention that some code is GPL (on the other hand, specifying what is good, and should be encouraged).
<blueCommand> Good
<persia> For LICENSE (or GPL), it needs to be the full text of the license from the FSF (basically, the same text as is /usr/share/common-licenses)
<blueCommand> http://rafb.net/p/Af99W722.html
<blueCommand> Would you mind reading that?
<persia> blueCommand: s/neiter/either
<blueCommand> hm
<blueCommand> I would say s/and a/nor
<blueCommand> I would say s/and a/nor a
<persia> blueCommand: That works as well, but also s/neiter/neither/ in that case :)
<blueCommand> Ah :)
<persia> blueCommand: Also, I'd end with "Thank you" rather than "Greetings", but that has cultural implications, so may not be correct for you.
<blueCommand> Thank you works fine
<blueCommand> Otherwise I included everything?
<persia> blueCommand: It covers all the salient points.  As I said, it's not essential that upstream lists the specific files, but it is appreciated: I'm not sure if you want to change your email, or resolve that later if upstream objects :)
<blueCommand> I'll do that later :) Thanks
<blueCommand> I can't thank you enough for "mentoring" me through this persia :)
<persia> OK.  14 minutes left in REVU day: any last requests before it closes?
<persia> blueCommand: No problems - it's REVU day :)
<blueCommand> It is? :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:persia] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/ - TOP 10 Uploaders/Packages
<DktrKranz> siretart, can I talk a bit in query?
<elektranox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6055
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I guess I should stop filing LP bugs and just ask you the number of the one you already reported when I get annoyed.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Yep.
* Fujitsu gets annoyed and files bugs quickly.
<persia> Does anyone have an opinion about the "Beverage Modification" listed at http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/wulfware-0706250810/wulfware-2.5/COPYING ?
<LucidFox> what's the policy on dependencies and the placement in universe/multiverse?
<persia> I think it's not defensible, and therefore doesn't affect the license, but I'd like a second opinion.
<Fujitsu> LucidFox: If you depend on something in multiverse, you're condemned to multiverse for eternity.
<LucidFox> in either Depends or Build-Depends?
<Fujitsu> Right.
<persia> Erm.  Not eternity, just until the package can be freed.
<Fujitsu> Well, yes.
<Fujitsu> persia: I think it looks to be rather in jest and not binding, but it's not up to me.
<persia> Fujitsu: Of course :)  While disclaimers are important when discussing legal matters, that's enough to make me omit a comment.
<ScottK> Doesn't the GPL explicity say you can't add additional conditions?
<ScottK> Agreed it's in jest, but not sure that makes it non-problematic.
* ScottK is still waiting for the first cup of coffee for the day, so who know.
<ScottK> know/knows.
<persia> ScottK: That matches my memory (no additional conditions), but I'm not convinced that it's not an optional condition, given the language.  Anyway, I'll leave that decision to someone else: I found enough minor nitpicks that I could escape advocating again :)
<StevenK> persia: There. Every bit of bug 124900 nailed shut. :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124900 in libgpod "Please sync gtkpod-0.99.10, libgpod-0.5.2 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124900
<persia> StevenK: Hurrah!  One down, 30,000 to go :)
<StevenK> Gee, way to make me feel good. :-P
<persia> StevenK: Ah.  Does it help if I say "Congratulations: you're #4 in http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/ !"?  Or "That's an excellent example of diligent and complete bug management"?  These things are also true.
<StevenK> Heh.
<StevenK> I knew the first one. :-)
<ScottK> StevenK: My new LP motto is, "Since it's not Free, then least I can do is complain a lot."  Sounds like you beat me to it.
<ScottK> then/the
<StevenK> I did?
<ScottK> Oh.  Sorry.
<ScottK> StevenK/Fujitsu
<ScottK> My bad.
<StevenK> Hah
<ScottK> I now have the first cup of coffee, but haven't drunk it yet.
<persia> In LP's favour, it is at least reasonably well supported, and has active developers who respond to many of the bugs and close some of them.
<ScottK> This is true, but please see previous rants on building Free software on proprietary tool.
<ScottK> tool/tools.
<persia> ScottK: Sure, but I suspect you use Google every day, and I doubt you know either how to file a bug report, or with whom you can discuss feature requests and improvements.
<LucidFox> when it comes to missing copyright notices in source files, I should get upstream to add them, right?
<ScottK> This is true, but it a proprietary product serving it's proprietary masters.  It purports to be "Not Evil", but it's never said it's Free.  
<persia> LucidFox: You must.  If upstream doesn't provide them with a clear license, you don't have the right to relicense.
<ScottK> Ubuntu is about software freedom.
* persia thought Ubuntu was about being good to people, and that software freedom was one of many ways to achieve that
<ScottK> But OTOH, let's not have another 4 hour LP is proprietary rant...
* persia also isn't strong in African languages
<ScottK> OK.  Distinction without difference for this particular point.
<ScottK> but a good point.
<persia> Without refuting the many valid and strong arguments that any software developed with LP is oddly called Free, I just think it's important to remember that Free Software is an means to an end in this case.  While we respect and largely abide by the DFSG, we're not actually bound by them, and there is a history of (minor) non-compliance.
<siretart> DktrKranz: about what? I suspect its better here...
<DktrKranz> siretart, gotta go in a while, I'm going to send you a mail this evening, if you agree
<siretart> sure
<DktrKranz> thanks
<DktrKranz> ScottK, I uploaded a new php-interbase at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6056 following your suggestions
<imbrandon> moins siretart ScottK persia StevenK and *
<DktrKranz> and yes, archive http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5287 for now. I will upload a new package when ready
<siretart> hey imbrandon!
<ScottK> Heya imbrandon
<persia> imbrandon: Hi!
<Nafallo> imbrandon: morning
<imbrandon> ello Nafallo 
<imbrandon> man SL can suck you in, lol
<DktrKranz> see you later
<Nafallo> SL?
<StevenK> Second Life, I'm guessing
<persia> imbrandon: Just implement a handheld there, and carry it about: you can IRC and SL at the same time (unless you actually enjoy physical activities)
<imbrandon> been setting up a ubuntu/kubuntu tower on the Free and Open Island that mark bloged about , Nafallo SL == secondlife
<StevenK> I wasn't aware imbrandon had a first one.
* StevenK hides
<imbrandon> lol
<Nafallo> SL = Storstockholms Lokaltrafik :-)
<imbrandon> persia, actualy i scripted a laptop to let me check email and irc from ingame
<persia> imbrandon: heh.
<Nafallo> i.e. busses and tube and stuff in Stockholm ;-)
<imbrandon> sometime it will do some other things , because its for the ubuntu computer lab 
<persia> Nafallo: What does the "Stor" part mean?
<imbrandon> ;)
<Nafallo> persia: big :-)
<persia> Nafallo: Ah.  "Greater Stockholm Local Transportation (network)".  Thanks.
<Nafallo> like in "Covers most things in"stockholm :-)
<ScottK> persia: Assuming DktrKranz actually did what I suggested, his new php-interbase at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6056 may be worth your time.  Just be aware that despite the apparent history in LP, it really is a new package.
<Nafallo> something like that indeed :-)
<persia> ScottK: You've advocated?  Also, wasn't there a php5-interbase source?  Is this a rename?  Lastly, is there a plan somewhere for the rest of php-universe?
<LucidFox> One more licensing question: the COPYING file contains this http://pastebin.ca/623165
<ScottK> persia: No, I didn't.  He is pulling that module out of the php5 tarball and packaging it separately.
<LucidFox> I understand that it needs to be mentioned in debian/copyright, but is this exception GPL-compatible to begin with?
<persia> LucidFox: That's OK.  It just means that people can build that program for Windows or QTopia without violating the license.
<ScottK> persia: Technically it looked good to me (but what do I know) he just needed to do a better job of making/documenting his own source.
<persia> More generally, the GPL allows authors to grant additional freedoms to users, if desired, but does not allow the restriction of freedoms.  Further, linking exceptions do not contaminate interaction with other GPL-licensed software.
<persia> ScottK: OK.  I'll give it a look.  I generally prefer to hit things that either haven't been reviewed, or have an advocate, but those are getting rare :)
<ScottK> Well I think there's a shot you'll adovcate this one.
<ScottK> Dunno about the rest of php5 in Universe.
* ScottK avoids php as much as possible.
<persia> ScottK: Now I'm confused.  You didn't advocate, but you think I will?
<ScottK> persia: I looked at the previous rev and technically I thought it was reasonable.  I have not looked at the new one.
<ScottK> If he fixed the stuff I told him to fix, then I think it might be advocable, but haven't had the cycles to check.
<persia> ScottK: Ah.  I get it now.  In that case I'm more than happy to take a look (although I'll be REVUing less now that REVU day is over).  Thanks for the pointer.
* ScottK particularly likes revewing second after persia advocates because it almost always means I get to upload.
<TheMuso> Thats if he advocates. :p
* persia very rarely advocates, especially after getting archive-admin rejects for a couple packages
<Hobbsee> persia: but you go naer REVU, remember.
<Hobbsee> the good people manage to avoid REVU entirely :P
<persia> Hobbsee: You could too.  It was REVU day recently, and more reviewers would have been good :)
* persia thinks this is a strange definition of "good"
<TheMuso> persia: I'm kinda the same.
<Hobbsee> no, no, i avoid REVU, so as to be impartial
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: I'll take that as a compliment then ;-9
<Nafallo> s/9/\)/
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  I guess you've an excuse now.  Perhaps I'll let you look at licensing then?  :)
* StevenK blinks.
<\sh> fck....at least SLES10 kernel and Ubuntu feisty kernel is broken
<Hobbsee> persia: i'm not an archive admin yet, so i dont need to :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: you are working for canonical now? :)
* persia wonders what the excuse is as a result of the last comment
<Hobbsee> \sh: i'm the tribe 3 release manager
<StevenK> Hrm. It seems Launchpad is reporting it's offline, but there was no announcement
<\sh> Hobbsee: I saw that :)
<Hobbsee> but no, i'm not working for canonical currently
<ScottK> StevenK: Try again.  I just reached it.
<StevenK> Silly thing
<ScottK> Agreed.
<persia> linda should automatically figure out what I mean when I give her the wrong arguments.
<Hobbsee> persia: more to the point, I avoid REVU now so that i can be impartial at some point in the future.  *g*
<persia> Hobbsee: That's not really a good excuse.  By using REVU, and demonstrating a fine understanding of the technical points of archive-acceptability, you can show the necessary knowledge to be suitable for some possible later position in which you'll need to avoid REVU to maintain impartiality.
<Hobbsee> persia: hush!  leave my excuse alone :P
<TheMuso> heh
<persia> Hobbsee: I'll let you keep your excuse until next REVU day, but as there's not an impending tribe then, perhaps we can count on you?
<TheMuso> The biggest problem with revu is that there are so many packages there that haven't been updated, and its often tempting just to go and fix them up one's self, and upload.
<Hobbsee> persia: when's the next REVU day?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Next Monday.
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger.  hmmm.
* persia wonders why we don't just do that: it would certainly be in the spirit of collaborative work
* Hobbsee makes a note to be out next monday, then
<persia> Hobbsee: I keep REVU open for 49 hours: I doubt you can hide from IRC for that long :)
<persia> s/REVU/REVU Day/
<TheMuso> persia: I guess its unfair for those who initially uploaded the package.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah...that long might be a bit hard
<persia> TheMuso: Perhaps.  It depends on whether REVU is intended as a proving ground, a learning experience, or a mechanism to get new packages into the archive.  This is probably another one of those points that needs thought and discussion.
<TheMuso> persia: Heh I'm good at those, aren't I.
<StevenK> C'mon Launchpad. Don't make me get out and push.
<persia> TheMuso: That's not a bad thing.  Keep raising them, and if we collectively stare at our navels a bit, perhaps we'll actually pick out the lint, and make universe rock.
<TheMuso> heh
<ScottK> persia: Isn't that what lintian is for?
* ScottK ducks
<persia> ScottK: It's supposed to be, but the question is why have I spent the last two days running lintian and reporting it, rather than just fixing packages and requesting someone to confirm and upload?
<ScottK> Yeah.  I know.
<ScottK> My view is that it is all of those things, but unless someone cares enough about a package to get it uploadable, the odds of someone caring enough to maintain it are low.
<ScottK> We get plenty enough hit and run uploaders as it is.
<persia> Here's a subject.  Let's try a test :)
<persia> elektranox: How do you feel about collaborative development?  Would you mind if someone worked with you on gafix?
<ScottK> More software is good, but good software is better.
* TheMuso remembers pushing several packages through revu, all but one of which are now in main. :p
<elektranox> persia: I don't mind
<persia> ScottK: True, but then again, we're not seeking maintainers - most things are just bugfixes, and we can find and train bugfixers without as much effort as finding and training maintainers.
<ScottK> persia: Yeah, but what most packages need is someone who cares.
<persia> Would anyone be willing to take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6055 and upload a new candidate?  elektranox has been working with upstream.
* ScottK thought persia already volunteered for the position?
<persia> ScottK: I disagree, but for complex reasons that aren't very defensible with the current bug management activities, so I won't argue.
* persia is looking at php-interbase
<StevenK> Twitch
<TheMuso> persia: Heading there.
<StevenK> I dislike the thought of php-interbase
<persia> StevenK: You don't like php?  interbase?
<StevenK> I don't like either.
<persia> TheMuso: Thanks.  Let's see how it works.
<TheMuso> persia: SO what do I have to do?
<StevenK> Interbase more so, since in a previous life I looked after a Interbase database.
* Fujitsu gets a large enough dose of PHP at work to kill anyone.
<persia> TheMuso: Take 6055 as a base, and upload a new candidate to REVU, with changelog entries if required (as in, they would be interesting to future people working on the package, rather than in the context of initial packaging).
<StevenK> Using brain-damaged SQL89 and a management interface that sucked rocks through hypodermic needles should turn anyone off it.
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<TheMuso> persia: Um ok.
<persia> StevenK: That matches my experience with interbase, but I'm not sure why php shoudn't have bindings, given my experience with php/
<StevenK> Heh
<imbrandon> telnet www.imbrandon.com 80
<imbrandon> err
<persia> TheMuso: If it's really frustrating for you, there's no point in suggesting we all work that way.  If it works for you, we can propose a change, which would probably make things faster.
* ScottK waits for the password...
<ScottK> imbrandon: You should be using SSH anyway.
<TheMuso> persia: Um how would it be frustrating?
<persia> ScottK: It't not authenticated :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<persia> TheMuso: I don't know.  Seems easy enough to me, but having a testcase is usually good.
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> ScottK, not to check the html on port 80 silly
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<StevenK> I don't know about that.
<StevenK> ScottK: How many passwords do you type into telnet <x> 80 ?
* ScottK notes the first coffee cup is still not empty and drinks more.
* persia dislikes the PHP license
<imbrandon> hrm shouldnt "GET /"
<imbrandon> work StevenK 
<imbrandon> ?
<StevenK> Depends on the webserver.
<StevenK> 'GET / HTTP/1.0' to be pedantic
<persia> imbrandon: Yes, unless you have virtual hosting enabled, in which case you might need a longer URL
<LucidFox> debian/menu is only needed for programs intended to be included in the desktop environment menu, right?
<persia> (or downgrade to http 1.0)
<imbrandon> persia, yea i have many vhosts on that box 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> and its lighttpd ;)
<StevenK> In which case "GET / HTTP/1.1\nHost: foo\n\n"
<blueCommand> GET / HTTP/1.1
<blueCommand> Bah :)
<StevenK> blueCommand: Nyah. :-P
<persia> LucidFox: You'll want both debian/menu and a .desktop file by preference for a GUI application.  For command-line only applications, you don't need either.
* persia thinks the Host: www.imbrandon.com is the important part
<TheMuso> persia: Ok you probably saw that paths in the Makefile are hard coded?
<persia> TheMuso: Yep.  I was thinking that a dpatch or quilt square would be a better solution, but haven't looked closely.
<imbrandon> GET / HTTP/1.0 seemed to work
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> i was thinking just GET /
<imbrandon> should
<zul_> imbrandon: quality software: http://images.imbrandon.com/funny
<StevenK> imbrandon: Like I said, depends on the webserver.
<persia> imbrandon: That works iff the host is running http 1.0 or the host doesn't have vhosts defined or the webserver is on crack
<imbrandon> zul, hehe yea http://images.imbrandon.com is my playground ;)
<TheMuso> persia: Ok... How do you think I should do this? I have made some changes that need making, how do you suggest I document them?
* ScottK would suggest upload to revu and leave a comment.
<imbrandon> zul, oh wow, dident notice the devide by zero
<imbrandon> lol
<persia> TheMuso: That's an interesting question (and a strong argument for using BZR for pre-archive collaboration).  I'd probably go with debian/changelog for things that will be interesting later, an a REVU comment for things that are interesting now, but I'm certainly not authoritative.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Was thinking the same.
<imbrandon> zul, http://images.imbrandon.com/unsorted/mishkotrax.jpg is still my fav ;)
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I think a revu comment at this point makes more sense.
<zul> imbrandon: lol
* ScottK also forsees the need for a patch to REVU so that non-MOTUs who have uploaded a package before, but are not the current uploader can comment.
<persia> ScottK: That's been on the wishlist for a while now.  You're good with python, right?
<ScottK> Yeah and short on time.
<persia> hmmm...
<ScottK> Plus it's in bzr and I'm severely bzr impaired.
<imbrandon> zul, fixed ( the zero error )
<StevenK> Oh, bzr isn't that hard.
<imbrandon> bzr == svn++
<imbrandon> :)
<StevenK> If you can learn tla, you can deal with bzr. :-P
<zul> imbrandon: yes i have nothing better to do other than go through random websites and complain about php errors ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> glad you said something , it was because of a non-image in the dir
<imbrandon> i need to patch that
<persia> ScottK: Also, even without any bzr knowledge beyond bzr export, you should be able to generate a patch :)
<StevenK> Oh neat. tailor (cvs2bzr) can't cope with branches very well
<persia> StevenK: That's really not bzr's fault :)
<StevenK> persia: Of course not, but it rules it out for $WORK
<StevenK> svn sort of rules itself out too, not being able to cope with 15,000 dentries.
<persia> StevenK: Ah.  Please accept my sympathy for your working conditions.
<StevenK> Heh
<TheMuso> persia: Will be here a while. Want to change a fair few things.
<StevenK> persia: We have a 9 year old CVS repository. I'm heartily sick of it, and want to switch. SVN looked to be the logical choice, but ...
<persia> TheMuso: Not surprising.  Last I looked, that package wasn't in great shape: I just happened to know it needed review, and the original uploader was in-channel.
<TheMuso> Right
<xxxxx1> good morning all.
* persia escaped from yet another advocation
<siretart> hi xxxxx1 
<blueCommand> persia, He said that the GPL-license is a leftover in the package and it shouldn't really be there anymore. Is the other license enough for it to be accepted, or is it doomed to multiverse?
<blueCommand> persia, He will repackage it without GPL
<siretart> ScottK: feel free to hack on REVU! I'll help you were I can!
<persia> blueCommand: Currently, it can't be accepted at all.  If upstream releases a package either with the GPL, or without any GPL code, it would be acceptable.
<blueCommand> persia, Upstream (himself) will release without any reference to GPL (well, configure and resulting Makefile has some notice about it)
<persia> blueCommand: Do note, that if the GPL code remains, but has been relicensed, one might wonder whether the copyright holder has agreed to the relicensing, and request confirmation prior to packaging.  Tort law can be expensive.
<persia> xxxxx1: Great.  Would you mind adjusting the status :)
<blueCommand> persia, The code affected is his and his alone, he is reverting the license to match that of which the other sources are.
<persia> Excellent.  Thank you.
<xxxxx1> persia, argh :D
<persia> blueCommand: Great!
<persia> xxxxx1: No: my mistake :)
<persia> xxxxx1: "Fix Committed"?  Did someone already upload?
<blueCommand> persia, Good, I guess I should re-license the package to that of which the sources are too?
* persia points at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<xxxxx1> persia, nope. i've just upload the changes to REVU again.
<persia> blueCommand: I recommend that, but as was pointed out ~24 hours past, it's not required.
<xxxxx1> persia, as in last comment
<xxxxx1> persia, it's wrong (status)?
<persia> xxxxx1: See the MOTU Sponsors Queue docs :)
<xxxxx1> ok
<blueCommand> persia, I want to make it as good as I can, so I will do that then.
<xxxxx1> persia, ah. you made it. heh
<persia> xxxxx1: That make me especially picky :)
<persia> s/make/makes/
<hroo772> hey is anyone around
<ScottK> siretart: I see in Bug #52539 that you made a candidate source backport for vim7 on Dapper.  Would you be interested in uploading it?  It appears to have been tested?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52539 in dapper-backports "backport vim 7 to dapper" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52539
<siretart> ScottK: oh, indeed, I don't get to it today, if you are interested, feel free to upload them!
<ScottK> siretart: Need to be core-dev to upload a source backport, so I can't.  I'll mark it inprogress and assign it to you if that's OK?
<siretart> ScottK: works for me, thanks for notifying me about that!
<ScottK> No problem.
<TheMuso> persia: Almost done here.
<persia> TheMuso: Cool.  Does it look uploadable, or is upstream going to need to do more?
<TheMuso> persia: WIth the patches I am applying, it will probably be uploadable, so technically it should be sound. License wise though, it loosk ok, but I'll want another pair of eyes for that.
<persia> TheMuso: OK.
<persia> elektranox: Are you also upstream for gafix, or just coordinating?
<TheMuso> But since elektranox is upstream, I'll use these patches to show what needs doing, so hopefully he can just make the changes and be done with it.
<persia> Ah.  Cool :)
<TheMuso> elektranox: Look at source files/copyright. Upstream it seems.
<TheMuso> sorry, persia ^^
<persia> TheMuso: OK.  Last time I looked it said "Upstream Author" :)
<TheMuso> SHould that be changed?
<persia> TheMuso: I requested a change from "Upstream Author" to the actual author, but I didn't investigate who that might be.
<TheMuso> Right.
<persia> ("Upstream Author" is a clear pseudonym or anonym, and as such can be assigned copyright, but cannot grant a license)
<persia> (actually, this is debatable for pseudonyms, but it's not a unique pseudonym)
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> Ok, time for a test build.
<TheMuso> persia: Since he is upstream, my aptches should also make it easier for others who build for distros/from source.
<TheMuso> changes even.
<tuxmaniac> raising a bug report for syncing packages from Debian will do?
<persia> TheMuso: If they are adopted, surely :)
<TheMuso> persia: Yes.
<persia> tuxmaniac: Yes.  It should fix a bug, or bring us a good new feature though: we're not syncing everything :)
* elektranox was absent... ^^
<tuxmaniac> persia, I will mention the reason or importance also. Then you MOTUs will decide and sync right?
<persia> tuxmaniac: Ah.  Yes.  Please include a short Rationale explaining why a sync is good, and the additional Debian changelog since the last merge/sync in the bug.  If you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, someone will look at it soon, and either ask for further information, or accept it.
* StevenK coughs. requestsync
<tuxmaniac> StevenK, something sarcastic?? :-)
<Kmos> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> !requestsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requestsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> ubotu: u're bad :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u're bad :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxmaniac> Kmos, :)
<StevenK> Certainly not. Just trying to point out a tool exists.
* persia doesn't like requestsync, because the bug isn't pretty, and it often spews 404 errors rather than changelog entries for aggressive syncs
<tuxmaniac> persia, StevenK Do i use the tool or report it by hand?
<persia> tuxmaniac: Either works, and both are good.
<tuxmaniac> persia, thanks
<StevenK> tuxmaniac: The reason I mention it, is the requestsync script in Gutsy has a -s option that automatically subscribes the right sponsorship team, and prompts for rationale.
<StevenK> persia: The 404 errors are because packages.d.o sucks hard, nothing to do with the script.
<persia> StevenK: I know - that's why I didn't report a bug :)
<StevenK> I don't get how packages.d.o can suck so hard, personally.
<persia> StevenK: I think it's a hard problem.  I routinely get 404s from changelogs.ubuntu.com as well.
<persia> (admittedly, p.d.o is worse)
<tuxmaniac> requestsync not in feisty?
<StevenK> I don't think it's hard, it just requires an up to date mirror.
<StevenK> tuxmaniac: It's in the package 'devscripts'
<TheMuso> tuxmaniac: Yes, but doesn't know about gutsy.
<persia> tuxmaniac: it should be, but it might not have the -s (sponsor) switch.
<tuxmaniac> TheMuso, aah Ok
<StevenK> TheMuso: requestsync asks the local machine about releases.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Right
<tuxmaniac> hehe. I was trying to install requestsync instead of using it by just hitting the tab :))
<StevenK> Except in Gutsy, where it uses rmadison.
<persia> StevenK: Does the migration to rmadison fix that, or is it still checking locally?
<StevenK> It doesn't check anything locally any more
<persia> Ah.  Good.
<StevenK> persia: Patches welcome to make the bug report better, by the way
<StevenK> I'll probably do a devscripts upload after tribe-3
<persia> StevenK: The big issue is LP: I'd like it to strip the signature and meta-commands in the email interface, but I understand that that's really not a priority right now.
<tuxmaniac> No wikipage on devscripts? /me searches wiki.,ubuntu.com
<StevenK> persia: Ah
<persia> StevenK: In terms of the script, it's fairly close.  I'd like to see a Rationale: section for each merge/sync bug after DIF, just to make it easy for the sponsors / archive admins, but it's not required by our policy at this point, so I don't think it warrants inclusion.
<persia> It'd also be extra nice if all sync bugs had the sync tag, LP accepted tagging through the email interface, and the script checked for an existing open sync bug prior to allowing a sync request, but that's just wishful thinking.
<StevenK> persia: That's hard
<persia> StevenK: Right.  Hence the complete lack of bug reports or patches :)
<StevenK> persia: If Launchpad accepted tagging, it's fairly simple to add
<persia> StevenK: You mean we have a working by-package tag search that can be called from within python?
<StevenK> persia: No, I mean if Launchpad could be told " tags sync" in an signed mail
<persia> Ah. Right.  That only helps for the first half :)  I think full implementation waits for XMLRPC
<StevenK> Right.
<persia> At which point, a rewrite in XMLRPC would probably magically resolve most of my issues anyway :)
<sommer> ScottK: What's up
<ScottK> Hi
<sommer> I had some time to work on sylpheed-claws-gtk2-clamav this weekend
<sommer> It pulls in the libclamav1 package and insists on using that.
<ScottK> We got the interim backports of clamav 0.88.7 to Dapper/Edgy approved.  Edgy is released and Dapper is waiting a manual pusy.
<ScottK> pusy/push.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Sounds like it'll have to be updated then.
<sommer> I think so...or the control file changed to use a different version.
<sommer> I'm not sure exactly how to go about that though. 
<ScottK> The libclamav1/2 API is different.
<ScottK> If it's using libclamav1 directly there's a 0% chance of it working.
<sommer> gotcha...libclamav1 didn't recognize the test virus I have either.
<ScottK> The next question would be then to test the newer claws package on Dapper.
<xxxxx1> hello ScottK 
<sommer> the 0.88.7?
<ScottK> I'm about to publish test packages for Dapper for clamav 0.91.1.
<sommer> ah cool.
<ScottK> The 0.88.7 is about to go into the dapper-backports repository.  That's the best we can do until the rest of this gets worked out.
<ScottK> Hi xxxxx1
<ScottK> sommer: It's uploading now.
<sommer> does that mean that 0.88.7 has features backported from 0.90.3?
* sommer is noob
<ScottK> No.  It means that 0.88.7 is compatible with all the other stuff already in Dapper so we can backport it.  It's the newest release we can backport without all the other packages getting updated.
<ScottK> It fixes a bunch of bugs and so it's a good interim step.
<sommer> ah gotcha, but 0.88.7 doesn't get sig updates from clamav correct?  
<StevenK> Does 0.88.7 output the irritating "Your clamav engine is out of date! PANIC! PANIC! PANIC!" ?
<ScottK> sommer: Dunno.  I haven't checked.
<ScottK> StevenK: Yes.
<StevenK> Twitch
<ScottK> Even the Feisty 0.90.3 as patched with all the security fixes does that.
<sommer> ScottK: cool...thanks 
<ScottK> If you want to avoid that, you have to run Gutsy as I uploaded the latest non-panicky one yesterday.
<ScottK> sommer: Please update the wiki with your findings.
<sommer> will do
<ScottK> sommer and leonel and anyone else who cares: I've updated that draft dapper clamav backport packages at http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/ for clamav 0.91.1.
<sommer> party...I'll start retesting with that.
<ScottK> Source package and i386 binaries again.
<l_r> hello
<ScottK> Hello
<leonel> ScottK: a big THANKS ! 
<l_r> i need to build debs from source code for public sharing. any doc around?
<TheMuso> persia: Finished doing what I wanted here. THink more needs doing, mostly relating to possibly using the tex file to generate docs, but the really full on stuff is now done.
<ScottK> superm1_: If I may make a suggestion: bugging the head of Ubuntu's kernel team to comment on $MYPETBUG when they are focused on trying to get a release out the door may not be the best timing.
<superm1_> ScottK, I wasn't trying to do that.  I was just saying it may be applicable
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it was a bug that had just been discussed in the channel
<persia> TheMuso: Great.  Give it an upload, and I'll take a look.  If it passes the standard REVU tests, I'll stick it in (and we can clean up tex later), or if I see an issue, I'll try to fix, and reupload.
<ScottK> OK.  Sorry, I missed that.
<elektranox> :)
<TheMuso> persia: Ok.
<persia> elektranox: You may want to take a look as well.  If there's something you want to grab upstream, let me know, and I'll wait for your revision before I upload anywhere.
* TheMuso still needs to post his comment yet.
<TheMuso> Just waiting for the upload to appear.
<elektranox> jear I'm thinking of adding method to change the serial Interface, which is used
<persia> REVU can be a little slow, but at least it doesn't hide things as well as LP
<TheMuso> yeah
<persia> elektranox: Ah.  Is that patch ready and tested?  I was thinking more about packaging-related changes, etc.
<TheMuso> My changes are mostly packaging related.
<elektranox> nope I've not finished that so far, but it's not a big hack
<TheMuso> Ok its up.
<TheMuso> comment is now up.
<elektranox> ok
<persia> elektranox: In that case, it makes sense to me to try to get this in, and keep the serial interface change for the next release.
<persia> TheMuso: URL?
<elektranox> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6059
<TheMuso> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6059
* persia grabs the dsc
<TheMuso> persia: I used dpatch files, but as I said, if we can get that all into upstream, the patches don't need to be carried.
<elektranox> ok probably it's a good idea to fix the desktop and makefile in upstream?
<persia> elektranox: Do you want to apply the dpatches upstream, and put in a patchless revision?
<TheMuso> My comment states what I've done.
<persia> elektranox: It's best to fix anything not required in debian/ upstream, as that way it makes it easier to package for other distributions.
<elektranox> I'll do so
<TheMuso> i.e my prefix etc patches.
<persia> elektranox: OK.  I'll look through it, and see if I have anything, but I'll wait for your upload before committing anything.
<elektranox> ok
<TheMuso> persia: I'm off to bed. Ping/mail if you have questions. Its 12:30AM here
<persia> TheMuso: Sleep well.  I'm getting close myself.  Let's regroup tomorrow to decide if this process is a good one, or the old way is better.
<TheMuso> persia: Yup.
<TheMuso> Till tomorrow.
<elektranox> TheMuso: good night - thanks for your help :)
<TheMuso> elektranox: You'r welcome, and thanks for participating. We are working out whether we should try and change the review process.
<ScottK> Is any MOTU looking at libhdhomrun?  If no one says so, I'll review it.
<DktrKranz> persia, thanks for commenting on php-interbase. I was reading the log, especially when you state if there is a plan to manage php-universe
<persia> DktrKranz: Is there?
<DktrKranz> it used to be, but pitti preferred to have three standalone packages
<DktrKranz> here what he did
<persia> DktrKranz: I remember that, I just haven't heard about the other two :)
<DktrKranz> persia, they have been uploaded recently
<superm1_> thx ScottK.  Fyi, i added the diff -urN to the bug listed in the comments
<persia> DktrKranz: Ah.  Excellent then :)
<DktrKranz> it wasn't me
<persia> DktrKranz: Still, the bringer of good news receives the smile.
<DktrKranz> :)
<DktrKranz> anyway, since php-interbase (and the others) are quite different since 5.1.2
<ScottK> superm1_: That's really not necessary.  I can get that in one click on REVU.
<DktrKranz> I think they deserve a cleanup
<superm1_> ScottK, you can get a debdiff but not a diff of the debian/ directory
<superm1_> which may be more useful in looking at a new version
<superm1_> (imo)
<ScottK> Agreed.  Is that what's in the bug?
<superm1_> Yes
<ScottK> Ah.  Yes.  That's helpful.
<elektranox> persia: do you think I should add the $(DESTDIR) to upstream?
<ScottK> Would someone running Gutsy please confirm that the LGPL version 3 can now be found at /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-3?
<elektranox> elektranox@earth:~$ ls /usr/share/common-licenses/
<elektranox> Artistic  BSD  GFDL  GFDL-1.2  GPL  GPL-2  GPL-3  LGPL  LGPL-2  LGPL-2.1
<persia> elektranox: Very much so.  It will be very rare that any distribution will want to build a package that automatically writes to /usr/share, and if $(DESTDIR) is undefined, it will do the right thing on a local system.
<superm1_> hm so not there yet.  
<persia> ScottK: Just one small note: GPL is currently a symlink to GPL-2, so watch for that.
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> persia: The package debian/copyright points to /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL-3, so I want to make sure that actually exists.
<superm1_> ScottK, perhaps a sep. bug should be filed to include LGPL-3 in /usr/share/common-licenses?  I expected it to be there already
<DktrKranz> I didn't follow merge discussion after MOTU Meeting, do you plan to focus on them before UVF?
<persia> ScottK: Ah.  I missed the initial "L".
<ScottK> DktrKranz: We are still debating.
<CWC-Vladimir> does anyone know of a good ftp client?
<ScottK> elektranox: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> CWC-Vladimir: sounds like a #ubuntu type of question
<wasabi> Anybody work with Samba able to review a simple patch and get it uploaded?
<DktrKranz> OK, I'll read a bit the discussion
<CWC-Vladimir> its full
<persia> DktrKranz: Yes, but we don't really have consensus on how or when.  Please follow the old procedure, and join the next MOTU meeting if you are interested.
<elektranox> ScottK: np
<ScottK> CWC-Vladimir: That doesn't make this a support channel.
<CWC-Vladimir> im not asking for support, im asking if theres a good ftp client
<DktrKranz> persia, it could be difficult since I'll be in office, but I'll try to attend it
<ScottK> CWC-Vladimir: That's not development which is what we do here.
<ScottK> superm1_: In the meantime you can't use that link, you need to put the full license text in debian/copyright.
<persia> DktrKranz: OK.  If you can't make it, the minutes should have info, but input from contributors would be helpful.
<superm1_> ScottK, alright.  I'll file a bug against base-files, but include the whole license in debian/copyright for now
<ScottK> OK.  Commented.
<DktrKranz> if I mind well, during feisty there was a good script which pointed out security issues fixed in debian
<DktrKranz> but still open in ubuntu
<DktrKranz> is it still active?
<persia> DktrKranz: http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html ?
<DktrKranz> that's it
<CWC-Vladimir> no, but i need it for uploading to my 5 fucking servers
<CWC-Vladimir> which does include development
<DktrKranz> these ones should be considered, is it worth to mention it in the next M-M?
<CWC-Vladimir> man, fuck you people, fucking pricks
<ScottK> DktrKranz: MOTU Meeting is more about policy/process that picking bugs to fix.
<persia> DktrKranz: Probably not.  We certainly need to get as many of those fixes in as possible (in at least a few cases I've reviewed, we already have), but it's the packages that have never been merged for gutsy that are a little more annoying now (although in at least one case, I hope the merge will not be required).
<DktrKranz> ok
<persia> DktrKranz: You might also want to compare the outstanding "upgrade" bugs with http://people.debian.org/~lucas/ubuntu-versions/unimultiverse-all.html, to see if there are good targets.
<persia> And, just in the spirit of pointing at useful URLs, http://alt.qeuni.net/~william/debcheck/ shows packages with problems that would like to be fixed :)
<DktrKranz> ah, good
<persia> Lastly, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO has a list of other tasks, for those still looking for something to do...
<superm1_> ScottK, I created a bug re: LGPL v3, (bug 126565) along with a debdiff to fix it.  Once i get someone from core-dev to ack it, i'll let you know and libhdhomerun can then be uploaded
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126565 in base-files "LGPL v3 is not included" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126565
<ScottK> probably not until after tribe 3 releases.
<persia> superm1: For now, it's probably better to just include the license.  base-files bugs tend to take a while....
<superm1_> oh okay.  
<superm1_> i guess they *do* affect lots of people :)
<persia> Just a few )
<hroo772> hey i dont know if anyone here would be able to answer this
<hroo772> but i have a new server which i would allow some people to build packages on
<hroo772> is there a way to have that setup for people possibly
<persia> hroo772: I recommend setting up an sbuild or pbuilder environment, and allowing ssh access based on some external keyring.
<persia> hroo772: Alternately, you can configure an ftp server, set up a cron job to automatically call sbuild or pbuilder, and put the results somewhere accessible on a webserver.  It really depends on your audience.
<persia> hroo772: Also, I want to be able to use it :)  I'm hoping you have a different architecture than I.
<hroo772> well i setup an amd64 server
<hroo772> its got 2 dual core fx-74's
<hroo772> so 4 processers overall
<persia> elektranox: Looking through this more carefully, you'll need to regenerate doc/gafix.pdf in the build.  Is this something you can hit quick, or do you want a patch?
<persia> hroo772: Ah.  Not so useful for me then, but likely useful for others.
<DktrKranz> persia: if you want, I can give ssh access to our simple i386 build machine
<hroo772> persia: well alright, are there any guides on getting one of those envoriments setup properly
<persia> DktrKranz: Access to a i386 chroot saves my configuration, so thanks.  Grab my key from LP.
<elektranox> persia: I always use the gedit latex plugin for working with latex... Is there some default package for compiling it?
<persia> hroo772: Sorry, no idea (I've never seen one).
<DktrKranz> persia, it is a simple one, and requires only a ssl key, do you have one?
<persia> elektranox: I'm not sure.  I'll hunt one, and send you a patch (unless anyone has any suggestions?)
<persia> DktrKranz: Yep.  ~persia on LP.
<DktrKranz> ok. you'll have to use dput to upload, but I think you are familiar with it :)
<persia> DktrKranz: Ah.  ssl, rather than ssh.  Sorry., no.  Thanks anyway.
<DktrKranz> persia: I think the one you have in your profile is sufficient, I'll do some tests
<DktrKranz> and I let you know
<persia> DktrKranz: Thanks.
<ScottK> superm1_: One nit.  Which version of the LGPL is your packaging licensed under?
<superm1_> ScottK, by the way i wrote it, i was assuming the "current" version
<ScottK> OK.  By the way I read it, I thought it meant any version.
<superm1_> well better yet, I word it as  "also licensed by the GPL"  so it would assume the same version of the package
<superm1_> er s/GPL/LGPL/
<ScottK> It's not a problem, but it might be better to be explicit (a thought for your next upload).
<superm1_> right.  
<persia> elektranox: I can't build a pdf from that tex with either pdftex or pdflatex.  Could you take a deeper look, and try to get something working with pdflatex?  I'll take another look on REVU tomorrow.
* persia is not so strong with tex
<ScottK> superm1_: Looking now.
<elektranox> persia: I'll do so. AFAIK the gedit plugin is using pdflatex... strange that it's not working. I'll release a new upstream version and a new version in the revu later
<elektranox> I'm just fixing the one warning which appears when compiling.
<persia> elektranox: OK.  I've a couple other minor nits.  Shall I upload a new rev based on the last, and you can grab them from the debdiff?
<elektranox> persia: you're talking about the dynamic pdf creation patch?
<persia> elektranox: No - that would take me time, and I'd need to be more awake :)  Just to fix a linda warning, and actually install the PDF.  Should be completely parallel to the stuff you've been working on.
<elektranox> ok just upload it to the revu :)
<persia> elektranox: OK.  You probably don't want the whole thing, but the debdiff should be useful.
<elektranox> ok
<ScottK> superm1_: Uploaded.
<superm1_> thx ScottK appreciate it
<ScottK> superm1_: No problem.  Thanks for your contribution.  BTW, publisher is on manual until after Tribe 3, so it may be a bit before you see it.
* superm1_ nods
<persia> elektranox: Also, you'll want an upstream ChangeLog :)
<elektranox> persia: I'll write one with this version
<persia> elektranox: Great.  Thanks.  That plus the PDF generation should fix everything, and getting the Makefile stuff upstream should mean it's good for other distros as well.
<elektranox> persia: I'll include a fix checking the existence of the glade file
<persia> elektranox: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6062
<persia> elektranox: That sounds good.  Anything else small is probably good.  Larger things are probably better left to your regular schedule.
<ScottK> dholbach: Which libhdhomerun did you upload?
* ScottK uploaded it too.
<dholbach> the one that was linked in the bug report
<superm1> ScottK, if dholbach uploaded the one with the reference to LGPL-3, it should still be okay - keescook acked  bug 126565 and it will be fixed right after tribe-3
<dholbach> let's see which LP will reject
<ScottK> OK.
<dholbach> yeah
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126565 in base-files "LGPL v3 is not included" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126565
<persia> ScottK: Please update the bug when uploading upgrade requests.
<ScottK> persia: I marked it Fix Comitted.  What else should I have done?
<persia> ScottK: Hm.  Nothing.
<persia> dholbach: Please update the bug when uploading upgrade requests
* ScottK notes that trying to keep state in two places adds significant process complexity.
<dholbach> persia: update in what way?
* persia dreams of that going away soon
<persia> dholbach: Assign yourself when reviewing, set "Fix Committed" when uploading.
<dholbach> I did that
* persia doesn't understand
<dholbach> which one are we talking about?
<ScottK> libhdhomerun
<superm1> it just looks like at the same moment both of you guys had changed it before refreshing the other's changes
<persia> dholbach: ScottK: My apologies.  I hoped the bug would prevent conflicts, but apparently I'm mistaken.  Thanks to both of you.
* ScottK doesn't like the idea of tracking bugs for new packages in LP so much any more.
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhdhomerun/+bug/126420/+activity
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126420 in libhdhomerun "New upstream version" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<persia> Aha!
<persia> superm1: Please be sure to unassign yourself, and not leave the bug "In Progress" when requesting sponsorship.
<persia> ScottK: Please unsub the sponsors, assign yourself, and set In Progress when you start reviewing
<superm1> i was about to do so, when ScottK offered to revu it actually
<superm1> and then forgot to do so
<persia> dholbach: That's perfect.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I really, the more I think about it, think we should either use REVU for this or give up on REVU entirely.
<ScottK> Two places is double the tracking work.
<persia> ScottK: Do you have another suggestion for a good dget'ble place for contributors to put new upstreams?  pitti holds the same opinion as you regarding this, but I can't think of another good place to put the packages.
<ScottK> No.  My vote would be keep using REVU.
<persia> Separately, I think REVU still works for NEW packages.
<superm1> perhaps to ppa's instead?
<superm1> and link to those
<persia> superm1: Still not ready, but that's a very strong candidate.
<ScottK> Personally, I don't understand what problem all this change is trying to solve.
<persia> ScottK: Part of the trick is to make sure we're providing good feedback to the original bug submitter who requested an upgrade.
<ScottK> If the upgrade was requested via LP, then whoever packages the upgrade should just put (LP: #whatever) in the changelog and be done with it.
<superm1> and then not use u-u-s at all?
<persia> ScottK: 1) Reduction of duplicated work (two people, two times, etc.), 2) Reduction of lost work (or just forgotten), 3) reduced sponsor response time, 4) Ease of access for contributors, and 5) improved Ubuntu
<ScottK> Unless someone is going back and statusing all the please upgrade X bugs for stuff that gets autosync'ed LP will be wrong more than right no matter what we do.
* persia thinks trying to make it more right than wrong is good, but agrees that the current model doesn't achieve that.
<ScottK> OK.  I don't see how double tracking in LP helps any of that.
<ScottK> Doing/tracking work in one and only one place makes sense.
<ScottK> Until there is a complete solution to not use REVU, then we should use REVU and only REVU IMO.
<persia> ScottK: I don't know about you, but I check the U-U-S queue much more often than I look at REVU, and have a different understanding of what I'm doing at the time.  If something is in queue, I'm likely to upload unless there is a significant issue.  If something is on REVU, I'm likely to nitpick about everything.
<ScottK> Well if it's on REVU and it's got a comment that says "Existing package, new upstream version..."  That solves that.  I find out about stuff on REVU primarily via Emali.
<ScottK> Email/email.
<persia> Also, as a contributor, I found the REVU process for a new upstream very painful, and was asked to mail the diff -urN of debian/ to three different sponsors before it was uploaded (with no changes).  Using LP to track that makes it easier to get that attachment.
<ScottK> Sounds like a good feature for REVU to add.
<ScottK> I agree that's very helpful.
<ScottK> But once again, IMO, double status tracking is a killer.
<persia> ScottK: I completely agree about the double status tracking, and believe it to be very temporary, until we have somewhere else to upload things.  I encourage people to cross link URLs in the comments in both places, but that's not always enough.
<ScottK> I think that the process shouldn't have been changed until it didn't add to MOTU workload.
* ScottK just stops worrying about new upstream versions - too hard for now.
<dholbach> there have always been bug reports about updating stuff
<dholbach> and always been package on REVU
<dholbach> no process has been changed
<dholbach> we just seem to have more contributors now and it shows that the process is broken
<dholbach> I think that both are good things
<persia> My memory of the old process (which I followed for gnome-phone-manager 0.7 or something) was that we uploaded the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz, and diff -urN debian/ to the bug report, but there were complaints that the attachments were too large.
<ScottK> OK.  I'm not a process guy.  Let me know when I can worry about one and only one place and not get beat up for not updating the other one even though I did.  
<persia> dholbach: I'm certain there's been a process change for this :)
<dholbach> ScottK: I'm not happy about the process situation either
<persia> ScottK: Sure.  Sorry for the confusion in the meantime, and thanks for your patience.
<dholbach> I fully agree with you on that
<zul> any progress on the sru team stuff?
<Hobbsee> sru team, or uvf?
<zul> yeah uvf
<zul> :)
<Hobbsee> there were a bunch of people who put their names in, no one's elected yet
<persia> Are we supposed to be voting yet, or waiting for more nominations?
* ScottK thinks nominations are still open.
<Hobbsee> nominations should still be open
<dholbach> yeah - let's wait until tomorrow or the day after that, then I can set up polls for all nominees
<dholbach> I'm quite happy we got some nominations already
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<highvoltage> what does this mean?
<highvoltage> dh_clean -k -i 
<highvoltage> dh_clean: I have no package to build
<highvoltage> make: *** [install-indep]  Error 1
<highvoltage> debuild: fatal error at line 768:
<highvoltage> it builds the packages fine, but then says that
<superm1> highvoltage, do you have any architecture independent parts to the package?
<superm1> or are they all compiled for a particular architecture
<ScottK> persia: Are you running AMD64?
<persia> ScottK: Yep.  ClamAV backporting is far enough along you need a bunch of stuff compiled?
<ScottK> No.  I saw Bug #126204 and thought you might find it an interesting challenge.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126204 in Ubuntu "Batch jobs intermittently fail to leave "="queue when complete" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126204
<eagles0513875> anything i can help you guys with
<highvoltage> superm1: some are compiled for i386
<highvoltage> sorry for delay in response
<superm1> but you don't have any that are going into a "all" package (as  described in debian/control)?
<persia> ScottK: That is indeed interesting.  I'll see if I can find a low-CPU test case for it.  Thanks for the pointer.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<persia> eagles0513875: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize is a good place to start.
<eagles0513875> ty persia
<eagles0513875> persia: on my problem i dont even know where to begin
<eagles0513875> i dont even know where to begin there either
<Hobbsee> pick one
<elektranox> is there an englisch word for this character: ^
<persia> caret
<elektranox> ty
<eagles0513875> ok Hobbsee
<geser> Hobbsee: Hi, do you perhaps know if it's possible for a package in PPA to build-depend on another package from PPA?
<Hobbsee> geser: that's the idea, i believe
<Hobbsee> geser: i'm assuming it actually does
* eagles0513875 takes a look at bug list a lil flusterd and scared
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: when i pick a bug do i look at the new ones
<eagles0513875> now that ive chosen a bug whats next lol
<persia> eagles0513875: Fix it :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i dont now jack about programming
<eagles0513875> i will only make it worse lol
<xtknight> when i want to see if a debian upstream package has the same problem, should i be going with sarge, woody, sid, etch?  im confused
<ScottK> Sid
<LucidFox> xtknight> Ubuntu syncs packages from Debian unstable
<xtknight> LucidFox, ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> Sid == Unstable.
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> when i report the debian also, what should be in my changelog?  say the last version of the package is 0.4.8-3.  the one i report the ubuntu is 0.4.8-3ubuntu1, and the one to debian will be what, 0.4.8-4?
<eagles0513875> where would any mention of flac be in the amarok source
<xtknight> eagles0513875, sorry i don't understand the question?
<xtknight> which bug are you working on?
<eagles0513875> one of my own
<xtknight> eagles0513875, have you reported it to LP (LaunchPad)? could you specify the number?
<eagles0513875> no only to kde
<eagles0513875> ever since i upgraded to kde 3.5.7 in gutsy i have all my audio in flac and amarok is version 1.4.6 and for some reason with all my audio in amarok it intermittently cuts in and out throughout all the songs
<eagles0513875> the audio will play in exaile
<xtknight> eagles0513875, i believe amaroK uses the gstreamer playback engine.  does another app, such as banshee, cupid, goobox, rhythmbox, totem have the same problem?
<eagles0513875> im using exaile the amarok knock of
<eagles0513875> let me download them
<xtknight> okay well exaile is gstreamer also i guess
<xtknight> if that works and amarok doesntt, then it's an amarok specific problem
<elektranox> should I write the packages changelog into the debian/changelog or just "Initial release"
<eagles0513875> xtknight: its workikng in banshee
<xtknight> eagles0513875, ok can you link to the kde bug # for reference?
<eagles0513875> ok ill make one now
<xtknight> eagles0513875, well if you're reporting it report it to launchpad 
<xtknight> i think they will also report it to kde if needed
<eagles0513875> xtknight: what is the name of the gstreamer pkg
<xtknight> eagles0513875, since other gstreamer packages works, that's not where the bug lies.  for now you should specify amarok
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/126598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126598 in amarok "ever since i upgraded to kde 3.5.7 in gutsy i have all my audio in flac and amarok is version 1.4.6 and for some reason with all my audio in amarok it intermittently cuts in and out throughout all the songs" [Undecided,New]  
<eagles0513875> there u go xtknight
<xtknight> eagles0513875,  ok you may want a more brief title such as "[gutsy]  amarok cuts out during flac playback".  you can always put more info in the description.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i just copied and pasted from what i had in here
<xtknight> eagles0513875, so, you think you know how to fix this then?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im a noob when it comes to debugging that is why i was asking if u had any idea what file in the amarok source i should look under
<xtknight> hmm well it uses the gstreamer framework, and the flac decoding stuff is in there AFAIK
<xtknight> it's probably a higher level problem
<xtknight> that happens with other files also
<eagles0513875> i really need to learn c++ lol
<xtknight> well you should probably compare the feisty package to the gutsy one and see what changed.
<xtknight> if the feisty one worked
<eagles0513875> should i download the feisty source
<xtknight> yea
<eagles0513875> what repository
<xtknight> eagles0513875, goto http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> enter Feisty, enter 'amarok' and then at the bottom of the Amarok page it provides three files you need for the source
<xtknight> make a new local folder and download these three files to that folder.
<xtknight> Source Package: amarok, Download: [dsc]  [amarok_1.4.5.orig.tar.gz]  [amarok_1.4.5-0ubuntu7.diff.gz]  
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> i did a clean install though
<xtknight> huh?
<elektranox> O_o
<eagles0513875> do u mean use source o matic
<eagles0513875> and add the repository to the list of repositories i have
<xtknight> eagles0513875, huh?
<xtknight> eagles0513875, hmm no no just go to that website
<eagles0513875> the amarok website
<xtknight> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> eagles0513875, sorry, i'm going to have to reboot.  but make sure you edit the name of your bug so that it's more brief. that's  a good first step
<xtknight> eagles0513875,  if you don't know how to fix it, that's fine.  the next step is to get others to confirm this bug.  ask around maybe, get them to add comments to LP.  that way, the bug will get more attention
<eagles0513875> ok ive been asking round and it seems like its only me
<eagles0513875> could it be that im running the 64bit version
<xtknight> eagles0513875, it sure could be
<xtknight> maybe it only affects 64bit
<eagles0513875> thats what im wondering
<eagles0513875> and i forgot to mention that in the bug
<xtknight> that you're the only one having a problem doesn't mean there's not a bug.  it could be conflicting with some other package that you have installed, or maybe one of the components in your system doens't like amarok
<eagles0513875> xtknight: how could i check if there is conflicting pkgs
<xtknight> eagles0513875,  people may stop by and see your bug report and ask you to provide details to help track down the problem.
<xtknight> eagles0513875, you could try playing the flac on a Gutsy LiveCD, pure clean install
<eagles0513875> but if it works with other audio players
<xtknight> then yes it's a bug with amarok but you still need to find out why amarok has a problem
<eagles0513875> one thing i can tell u for sure is that this didng hapapen in kde 3.5.6
<xtknight> you need to isolate the problem, determine the conditions under which it occurs, and then report those conditions to the Launchpad
<eagles0513875> only when i upgraded to 3.5.7
<xtknight> ok that should be in the report
<xtknight> say there is no problem with 3.5.6
<xtknight> do you know how to edit your report?
<eagles0513875> ya
<xtknight> ok i'll be back in a while..maybe 30 mins installing new HW
<elektranox> nevertheless you should test it with a Gutsy Live-CD. Then you will know, that the problem occurs with default configuration
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> besides that is there a command to run where i can check to see if all dependencies r met
<eagles0513875> im going ot try compile it from source again
<tuxmaniac> How do we inform/intimate Debian if a package is available in Ubuntu and not in Debian?
<elektranox> eagles0513875, if the dependencies of the package are not met dpkg/apt would tell you
<eagles0513875> ok elektranox would a log in the source folder tell u anything
<elektranox> eagles0513875, perhaps, but probably not because I never used Amarok, so I don't know much about it
<eagles0513875> ill take it into the amarok channel
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about amarok in here
<eagles0513875> the amarok channel is dead
<fernando> the archive version of straw package is 0.26.dsfg.1-2.1ubuntu1, now exists the straw 0.27. How will be the version? 0.27.dsfg.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<ScottK> fernando: Is it Debian yet?
<fernando> ScottK, no
<ScottK> OK.  Unless upstream has removed the non-free parts that caused Debian to repack the tarball, then yes.
<ScottK> Is there any great reason not to wait for Debian on straw?
<fernando> ScottK, no, i can wait. thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<xxxxx1> bye all
<tretle_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484251
<tretle_> this points to a thread originally intending to ask whether PalmOS synchronization should be replaced with Mobile phone synchronization
<tretle_> the discussion progressed and it became clear that conduit would be a better solution for synchronization on ubuntu in the near future
<tretle_> it currently doesn't support mobile phones or PalmOS devices but it is built of opensync so it is in the plans for the project in the future
<tretle_> Conduit should replace the PalmOS synchronization
<ajmitch> yes, you were just saying this earlier in #ubuntu-devel
<tretle_> PalmOS is as good as dead
<tretle_> yes I was told to say it here :D
<ajmitch> it's also not a matter of packaging new software, but getting it from debian
<evand> ajmitch: that's my fault, I didn't see that it was already in Debian.
<ajmitch> evand: it's only been in debian for a few days
<evand> ah, then I'm off the hook :)
<ajmitch> but I believe a sync request was already filed, etc
<ajmitch> let me check my mega-bugmail folder
* ajmitch needs to split it & clean it out one day
<xtknight> i determined that a bug also affected upstream.  is this how much launchpad entry should look?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/freetennis/+bug/126490
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126490 in freetennis "freetennis manual page has a poor description, and lists an incorrect URL" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<xtknight> s/how much/how my*
<ajmitch> yes, it'll be unknown until the bug watcher goes & retrieves the statuses for debian bugs again
<ajmitch> when you say upstream, what do you mean?
<xtknight> ajmitch, i mean debian sid
<xtknight> what's the difference between (upstream) and (Debian) though?
<ScottK> tretle_ and ajmitch: conduit needs evolution-python.  I asked for a sync of that, but it'll have to go through NEW first.  The first evolution-python released got rejected due to licensing issues.
<xtknight> i notice some bugs say (upstream)?
<ajmitch> upstream means the original author
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> like his sourceforge pkg?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> though we can refer to debian as 'upstream' in a sense, it's generally used to mean the origin
<ajmitch> ScottK: good to know, though I doubt I'll use it for awhile, at least until my phone becomes useful :)
<xtknight> if you did find the origin to also have problems, how would you mark it upstream?  
<xtknight> oh it has to be a project under launchpad apparently.  if it is not, then you can't?
<ajmitch> the upstream project would need to be registered in ubuntu, which is quick but irritating
<ScottK> Right.
<ajmitch> s/ubuntu/launchpad/
<ajmitch> too early in the morning
<fernando> how to remove the upstream affects in launchpad?
<ajmitch> I doubt that you can
<ScottK> fernando: You can't.
<fernando> ajmitch, ScottK thanks
<AndyP> hey folks
<fernando> hey AndyP 
<ScottK> Heta welshbyte, AndyP, whoever you are...
<ScottK> Heta/Heya
<AndyP> ScottK: heh, it's permanently AndyP now, just have to remember to ask about getting my cloak changed
<ajmitch> AndyP: changed your launchpad id?
<AndyP> ajmitch: my lp id was always andy-price
<ajmitch> ok
<alexr> Hi there
<alexr> Anybody can help with resolving a gtkspell bug?
<alexr> The issue is present in Gutsy, but not in Debian
<alexr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkspell/+bug/120569
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120569 in gtkspell "[gutsy]  gtkspell segfaults when trying to set the language on gtk.TextView" [High,Confirmed]  
<ScottK> alexr: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is one solution ;-)
<ScottK> Sorry, on my way out the door.
<alexr> ScottK: thanks, I'm a debian person
<ScottK> Ah.
<alexr> It's just that I'm an upstream devel for gramps
<ScottK> I see.
<alexr> and this bug is crashing gramps
<alexr> but the bug is not gramps related
<ScottK> Right.  I think I remember that being discussed before.
<alexr> the report demonstrates that grkspell module in python crashes, with the short script
<alexr> Somehow it works fine in debian
<ScottK> I agree that it's not gramp's fault, but OTOH, gramps shouldn't crash if a program it does misbehaves.
<alexr> and gtkspell in debian has +b1 in its version number
<alexr> ScottK: what do you mean, should not crash?
<alexr> a statement segfaults python
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> That's right.
<alexr> how can gramps help it?
<alexr> The debian had this problem some time ago
<ScottK> I expect (from my vague recollection of the discussion) that it seemed to me likely a Python 2.4/2.5 thing.
<alexr> and their version is:
<alexr> ii  libgtkspell0                     2.0.10-3+b1                     a spell-checking addon for GTK's TextView wi
<alexr> The Gutsy version is 2.0.10-3
<ScottK> Right, that's just a rebuild.
<alexr> So I am guessing they patched it
<alexr> Oh
<alexr> What's the +b1 thing?
<ajmitch> yay for binNMUs
<nixternal> permission to take a break?
<ScottK> Denied.
<nixternal> damn
<ScottK> There will be no liberty until morale improves.
<ajmitch> alexr: binary rebuild
<nixternal> ScottK: morale around here is great, and if it isn't, make um walk the plank!
<nixternal> scallywags!
<alexr> ajmitch: I see
<ajmitch> so, test gtkspell with gutsy, see if it breaks - if so, rebuild & test again
<ScottK> alexr: I'd see if you can convince gtkspell to run with Python 2.5 in Debian and I predict you'll see the same.
* nixternal heads on to the next class...back in a bit
<alexr> ScottK: so you think this is a gtkspell issue?
<alexr> Or a python issue?
<ScottK> Dunno.  
<alexr> But we need gtkspell guys to take care of that
<alexr> I can't hack on the code I don't know :-)
<ScottK> I'm thinking Python 2.5 + gtkspell.
<alexr> and it's easy to demonstrate the crash
<ScottK> But you can at least narrow it down.
<alexr> I guess I"ll just go to their list and yell there
<ScottK> Crashes on Python 2.5, doesn't crash on Pytnon 2.4 is a lot more helpful than crashes on Ubuntu, but not Debian.
* ScottK does recall a Python fix that's about to be pushed though.
<dallingham> Actually, this does not occur under Feisty, which is python 2.5 as well.
<ScottK> The Ubuntu Python will segfault if the interpreter gets called more than once.
<ScottK> OK.  Well that helps narrow it down then.  It's probably not a Python 2.5 compatibility issue.
<alexr> So what do you suggest we do?
<dallingham> possibly pygtk? 
<ScottK> The other alternative is to see if you can get doko's attention as he's the Python guru for both Debian and Ubuntu.
<ScottK> I don't recall.  Since I just use KDE, I only expended a very limited number of brain cells on the problem.  Sorry.
<alexr> doko: are you around by any chance?
<ScottK> I do have to run and play Daddy for a while, so good luck and I'll see you all later.
<alexr> thanks
<doko> alexr: no, falling asleep. please submit a bug report, I'll look at it tomorrow
<alexr> Already submitted
<alexr> doko: how do we assign it to you?
<alexr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkspell/+bug/120569
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120569 in gtkspell "[gutsy]  gtkspell segfaults when trying to set the language on gtk.TextView" [High,Confirmed]  
<doko> alexr: just subscribe me
<alexr> what's your handle at launchpad?
<ScottK> alexr: I'll do it.
<alexr> thanks!
<ScottK> Done
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<ScottK> ssweeny: Still building (dev box is slow).
<ssweeny> ok
<ScottK> Wow.  I think I build kdepim in less time than this.
<ssweeny> it doesn't seem like that big a package
<ScottK> The box in question is a PIII 700 with 256MB of RAM.
<ScottK> And it's running KDE on it too.
<ssweeny> ouch
* StevenK logs into ScottK's development box and kills his seti@home job.
<StevenK> :-P
<ScottK> Heh
<ScottK> I also logged into my development server and trying to set up DKIM mail signing too on the same box, but SSH doesn't eat much CPU.
<ScottK> I also/I am also
* StevenK looks for a bug to work on.
<RAOF> ssweeny: Back.  What do we need to do to backport?
<SEJeff> How can I get my key added to the REVU keychain?
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing  <--
<SEJeff> s/keychain/keyring/ it has been a long day
<ssweeny> RAOF, we're trying to backport anjuta, but libgdl needs to be done first and it has a rather lengthy list of rdepends
<ssweeny> well, more specifically it's python-gnome2-extras
<ssweeny> the list is at bug #126681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126681 in feisty-backports "backport libgdl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126681
<ScottK> ssweeny: Congratulations.  Uploaded.
<ssweeny> awesome
<SEJeff> crimsun: That link and: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU slightly conflict. 
<ScottK> Please make sure it builds properly on the buildds and then mark it fix released (won't be until after Tribe 3 is released).
<ssweeny> ok
<RAOF> Ok.  So, we'd need to test a bunch of those first.
<ssweeny> i've tested istanbul, solfege, democracytv, and exaile
<ssweeny> no problems with any of those
<SEJeff> I am a member of the "Contributors of packages for ubuntu universe" group and MOTU/Packages/REVU says that I should ask someone in this channel to resync the revu uploaders keyring
<ScottK> ssweeny: Shortly you should be able to go in LP to your profile and see an upload on your list of "Assigned Packages".
<crimsun> SEJeff: that's not at all a conflict.
<ssweeny> it's there
<SEJeff> ok, well could someone resync the key? The page you mentioned didn't seem to say anything about resyncing the revu keyring
* ScottK runs into a DKIM problem more complex than his fatigue addled mind can handle just now.
<ScottK> ssweeny: Cool.  There you go.  Your first upload.
<ssweeny> wow, feels good
<ScottK> Everyone say congratulations to ssweeny for his first upload.
<RAOF> ssweeny: So, I won't be able to help with this immediately for 2 reasons - (1) I don't have internet for my Ubuntu box until the evening, and (2) I don't have a Feisty install anymore :)
<crimsun> SEJeff: it's already being synced.
<SEJeff> crimsun: thankyou
<RAOF> ssweeny: I'll fix (2) this evening, then I'll be able to help :)
<ssweeny> RAOF, sounds good
<ScottK> Good night everyone.
<ssweeny> ScottK, good nite
<ssweeny> thanks for the help
<ScottK> No, thank you for your contribution.
<ScottK> Not a problem at all.
<ScottK> ssweeny: Stick around and you can be a motu for Gutsy +1.
<ScottK> Good night.
<ssweeny> i'll do my best
<ScottK> Oh.  One other thing... When you have a debdiff that you think is ready to upload, subscribe (not assign) your bug to ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  You didn't have to to that tonight because I already knew.
<ssweeny> alright
<bryce> congrats on the upload ssweeny :-)
<ssweeny> thanks :-)
<ssweeny> hope it's the first of many
<xtknight> ScottK, squashed that Gnome art ruby bug
<crimsun> SEJeff: finished.
<RAOF> xtknight: Yay!
<xtknight> does this patch look good?  http://rafb.net/p/xU3tAy93.html
<xtknight> gnome-art isnt universe is it?  it's 'gnome'?
<ajmitch> hello crimsun 
<SEJeff> crimsun: Thanks again
<ssweeny> well after all this excitement i'm off to bed
<ssweeny> g'nite all
<xtknight> ah nm it is universe
<xtknight> RAOF, do you mind giving that diff a quick look-over?
<RAOF> xtknight: Not at all.  I'll get to see what some ruby looks like :)
<xtknight> oops i shouldn't have double spaced the changelog
<xtknight> the *s.
<RAOF> xtknight: Is there meant to be all that whitespace in the diff?
<xtknight> my first time ever with ruby actually
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> the original was crazily spaced..
<xtknight> i think it's tabs or something
<xtknight> RAOF,  there was way too much spacing in the source code.  the diff removes like 10 lines of needless spaces
<xtknight> the rest of the source code wasn't like that
<RAOF> I refer particularly to lines 52-57.
<xtknight> ya i know what you mean
<xtknight> it was like that in the original.  the diff is actually removing that excess space
<RAOF> :)
<xtknight> besides i had to completely rewrite that line
<xtknight> all that whitespace is one function lol
<RAOF> Is "file_save_as.hide" equivalent to destroying the dialog?  Because otherwise it looks like you're leaking dialogs
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> not sure exactly
<xtknight> i will try a destroy
<xtknight> it probably garbage collects anyway, but it's just good practice
<RAOF> It's entirely possible that it doesn't matter, but I'm not sure about Ruby's scoping
<xtknight> well using 'destroy' instaed works, so ill do that
<xtknight> good catch
<RAOF> Yay!  My decrepid C++ comes in handy :)
<xtknight> i'm sure the end user can just feel the burden of all those pointers being released
<xtknight> :)
<RAOF> No one likes a memory leak :P
<RAOF> Apart from that, does the gnome-art package have a patch system?
<xtknight> revised: http://rafb.net/p/DSKJEc38.html
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> debian/patches exists?  oh great
<RAOF> Because it seems you're modifying the source directly, which is generally bad :)
<xtknight> so what must i do now? :o
<RAOF> Well, work out what patch system is in use (debian/rules will help, or debian/control)
<xtknight> i dont really have any idea what a "patch system" is, actually
<RAOF> Gah!  Sorry
<xtknight> im reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<RAOF> So, a patch system is something that gets run during the build to patch the sources.
<xtknight> ah ok go on, i'll listen instead because that page looks very complicated ;p
<RAOF> So, it isolates the divergence from upsttream.  This is a Good Thing (tm), since it means that even if a new upstream version doesn't include the patch, it can generally be applied anyway.
<RAOF> Also, these patches can be easily *sent* upstream.
<xtknight> ah
<RAOF> So, most of the patch systems have a foo-edit-patch type command.
<RAOF> You use these to really, really easily create or edit a patch
<RAOF> They spawn a subshell & copy the source.  You make your changes, and they're automatically turned into a patch in debian/patches
<xtknight> say i want to determine which patch system "gnome-art" uses?
<RAOF> So, you can look in debian/control.  If it build-depends on dpatch or quilt, you've got your winner.
<xtknight> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.2.25), docbook-to-man, cdbs, quilt, patchutils
<RAOF> If it *doesn't*, but b-d's on cdbs, chances are it's a simple-patchsys
<xtknight> so if b-d on quilt..
<RAOF> Oooh, intriguing.  I've never worked with a quilt patchsys before :)
<xtknight> well ive never worked with any before :P
<RAOF> You might want to check in debian/rules, but it's a good bet that it uses quilt as its patchsys
<xtknight> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<xtknight> so i think the answer is obvious at this point
<RAOF> Indeed
<RAOF> So, you'd need to follow the "quilt" part of that patchsys school
<xtknight> ok
<RAOF> Interesting.  It seems banshee doesn't like playing 50 minute long songs
<StevenK> RAOF: I have a 92 minute mp3 if you'd like it.
<crimsun> GSt or Banshee?
<nixternal> crimsun: any progress on bug 120515?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120515 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Master volume control doesn't work, PCM only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120515
<RAOF> crimsun: Dunno.  It's _playing_ fine, but banshee's UI has frozen
<crimsun> nixternal: I no longer care for ALSA.
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> who is caring for it now?
<crimsun> the ubuntu-audio LP team
<nixternal> soooo...is that a good thing?
<crimsun> why wouldn't it be?
<TheMuso> Does LP appear down for anybody atm?
<RAOF> TheMuso: Not for me
<crimsun> LP is reachable here.
<TheMuso> hmmm
* TheMuso tries from another box on another network in Australia.
<crimsun> nixternal: is this from a fresh modprobe of snd-hda-intel?
<xtknight> what does "quilt add" do?
<xtknight> :\
<nixternal> crimsun: yes, the one you told me to do last month to get you the info
<TheMuso> hmmm
<ajmitch> xtknight: iirc it adds a file to the patch you're currently working on
* ajmitch has only started using quilt recently though
<xtknight> ajmitch, i have a patch done the conventional way.  what do you mean my "adds a file to a patch"?
<xtknight> it kinda says the same thing in the man file
<TheMuso> How strange.
<ajmitch> you start a patch with 'quilt new foo.patch', add files that you plan to change with 'quilt add ...', edit, then quilt refresh
* ajmitch could be completely wrong, of course
<TheMuso> I can reach a.u.c, cdimage.u.c, but not lp.net or ubuntu.com
<xtknight> hmm what if i just want to insert a .patch that i already have?
<crimsun> nixternal: that doesn't really answer my question; please verify ASAP after unloading all ALSA modules and reloading snd-hda-intel that `amixer -c0` shows both elements.
<TheMuso> Just sits there saying making connection
<crimsun> nixternal: (presuming you're using 2.6.22-8.18, too)
<nixternal> master and pcm are there
<nixternal> as well as the other things
<nixternal> crimsun: you are correct
<crimsun> then you have a codec quirk
<TheMuso> ah ok. Now it says offline for maintanance.
<crimsun> for the conexants, it's debatable whether there _should_ be PCM at all
<TheMuso> Still had to use another box to get that though.
<nixternal> something I can fix, or something that I need to wait for someone else to fix?
<crimsun> well, it's NOTABUG to use the old terminology.
<nixternal> it worked fine in <Feisty, Gutsy is when it broke
<crimsun> no, gutsy is when it was fixed
<crimsun> it was broken in feisty
<crimsun> you just got used to the old broken behaviour
<nixternal> hehe, well I can't use my volume controls nor mute my audio with Gutsy, in Feisty and below I could
<crimsun> meaning the hotkeys?  That's an orthogonal issue.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Still WorksForMe
<nixternal> crimsun: correct..the hotkeys move the volume control and show that it is muted, however it isn't
<RAOF> nixternal: So, change what the hotkeys are mapped to until it works?
<crimsun> nixternal: I presume this is reproducible on Ubuntu Tribe 3 (candidate) and Kubuntu Tribe 3 desktop CDs?
<nixternal> crimsun: haven't tried them just yet..but I will right now
* nixternal gets to burning
<crimsun> I won't read scrollback until tomorrow; I'm traveling today after a 5:30 AM meeting.
<nixternal> now that sounds like fun
<xtknight> with the patch systems do you apply the patches FIRST before making your new one?  do you diff against the original or diff against 'after all the other patches are applied'?
<xtknight> speaking of quilt specifically..do i do quilt push -a to apply all current patches before "quilt new"??
<xtknight> lol looks like i'll spend more time uploading this than i did making it :P
<RAOF> Possibly :)
<RAOF> xtknight: It probably won't matter, but I'd apply all the other patches first.
<xtknight> RAOF, do i even have to use the "quilt" program?  can i just add my patch to the "series" file and stick my patch in debian/patches?
<RAOF> xtknight: No idea.  You're welcome to try that :)(
<xtknight> RAOF, should Maintainer changes be added to the patch system?
<xtknight> RAOF, we dont want those going upstream to debian do we?  because their maintainer isnt MOTU...
<RAOF> xtknight: No.  Your patches shouldn't touch anything in debian/
<RAOF> Since that is where we add the stuff anyway
<RAOF> You only need the patchsys for changes outside of debian/
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> yay
<xtknight> RAOF, so i guess it works.  Applying patch 03_patch_gtk_save_dialog.diff
<xtknight> RAOF, now where do i do the diff for the debian/ stuff
<RAOF> xtknight: You don't.  You just change stuff in debian/ :)
<xtknight> RAOF, how do i upload a patch system patch?
<RAOF> Then, you build a new source package (debuild -S -us -uc)
<xtknight> kinda confused
<RAOF> Then, you run debdiff, and upload the debdiff :)
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> i see
<RAOF> If you don't want to go that far, you could just attach the patches that you have to a bug, and someone will find it eventually.
<xtknight> naw i wanna get this done
<RAOF> But going all the way to debdiff puts your name on the changelog, and makes it easier (and hence faster) for a sponsor to upload it.
<xtknight> so i do "debuild -S -us -uc"
<xtknight> after adding it to the patch system, applying the pathces with "quilt push -a", and modifying my debian/control and debian/changelog..
<RAOF> Yup.  This will build a new source package.
<xtknight> Patch 03_patch_gtk_save_dialog.diff does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<RAOF> Ah.  Trouble.
<xtknight> figures
<RAOF> This might be because you're modifying files you've already modified?
<xtknight> im really confused though.  when you say "apt-get source PKGNAME", does apt-get apply quilt patches after that?
<xtknight> i have some odd feeling im applying the patches that are there twice when im doing this diff
<RAOF> xtknight: No, it doesn't.  Patches get applied at build time only
<xtknight> oh maybe i shouldnt have done quilt push -a
<xtknight> before debuild..
<xtknight> maybe that's why
<xtknight> unless you're like me and you apply them for no reason :P
<RAOF> Hm, as I said, I've got no experience with quilt.
<xtknight> ya i fixed the problem
<xtknight> oh you wouldnt have any idea how i'd lost i'd be if it weren't for you
<RAOF> Cool
<xtknight> it was because i applied them twice.  shouldnt have done that
<RAOF> :)
<TheMuso> haha
<xtknight> all i needed to do was add them to the chain and then debuild.
<TheMuso> learning is a good thing
<xtknight> now where'd my deb file go?
<xtknight> oh it's a source build
<RAOF> In the parent directory
<RAOF> Also, not a .deb, a .dsc + .diff.gz
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> but how do i test with these?
<RAOF> So, do you have a pbuilder?
<ajmitch> build the binary packages with pbuilder or similar
<xtknight> nope 
<xtknight> isnt it sometihng like dpkg-source -x <file>.dsc?
<RAOF> xtknight: Yes, but you've already got the unpacked source :)
<RAOF> xtknight: Building in a pbuilder is a Really Good Idea(tm), but a poor-man's substitute is to just run "debuild -us -uc" from your source directory
<xtknight> ya i'm feeling a bit lazy ;)
* ajmitch hugs Hobbsee 
<TheMuso> Its a Hobbsee!!
<RAOF> Hello Hobbsee!
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: it is!
<xtknight> well, pigs aren't flying, but the good news is my patch actually works!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: what do i get the hug for?  :)
<Hobbsee> hey RAOF!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: just because
<ajmitch> ScottK: still alive?
<xtknight> RAOF, do you know the debdiff syntax off hand?
<TheMuso> debdiff origpkg.dsc newpkg.dsc > filename.diff
* RAOF is still a bit slow with dvorak
* TheMuso hopes a new git snapshot build of elinks makes launchpad render properly.
<xtknight> phew..
<xtknight> RAOF, so i upload this diff to LP and i'm all set?
* TheMuso kicks launchpad hard.
<TheMuso> or not.
<TheMuso> WOrked second time.
<RAOF> xtknight: Yup.  As long as you're confident it works.
<xtknight> yup
<xtknight> debdiff should be reliable shouldnt it?
<xtknight> or need i test this again?
<RAOF> xtknight: Upload, and subscribe (not assign) ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<RAOF> Oh, debdiff should work
<TheMuso> except for the damn login page.
<RAOF> TheMuso, StevenK, Hobbsee, jml, lifeless: Want to arrange to meet up somewhere for dinner on Friday/the weekend?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: this friday?
* Hobbsee cant do the weekend
<jml> sure
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yeah.  Although any time in the next 2 weeks is good
<StevenK> I'd have to check.
<TheMuso> Friday sounds good.
<RAOF> StevenK: That's OK.  I just wanted to mention it since almost all the Sydney ubuntuites I know are in here now :)
<StevenK> Although, I concur with TheMuso.
<TheMuso> Bloody brilliant. Launchpad cannot be used with either a git snapshot build of elinks, or the version in Feisty.
<RAOF> How hard can it be to write standards-compliant html?  (Note: RAOF is not a web designer!)
<TheMuso> Oh lovely. Its gzip encoding.
<TheMuso> WHich has worked in the past.
<xtknight> RAOF, html?  pretty easy to do standards compliant.  standard compliant css that works in all browsers?  not so much
<TheMuso> Yay. Was able to get on using the edge server.
* TheMuso sighs
<TheMuso> xtknight: Let me know if/when you need a sponsor for the bug, and I'll take a look.
<xtknight> TheMuso, thanks.  well the patch for bug 60258 is up
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60258 in gnome-art "Ruby crashes while using gnome-art-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60258
<xtknight> (has about 10 dupes)
<xtknight> it affects feisty and gutsy all architectures AFAIK
<TheMuso> Right. The gutsy one is easy to fix, whereas for feisty, it needs to be considered for a Stable Release update.
<xtknight> TheMuso, does that mean more work for me, or more work for who has to upload it?
<RAOF> The patch is pretty small, so an SRU shouldn't be out of the question
<xtknight> it will be in a future feisty update, then?  for example, in 2 weeks grandma types sudo apt-get upgrade on her Feisty and she'll have it? :P
<TheMuso> Ok, slight problem.
<TheMuso> xtknight: There is a newer gnome-art in the archive. You will have to look at the newer version, and patch against it.
<xtknight> which archive?
<TheMuso> You have 0.2-5 which you patched to make 0.2-5ubuntu1, but there is 0.2-6.
<TheMuso> This is in gutsy.
<xtknight> oh
<TheMuso> WHich is what your changelog entry is for.
<xtknight> so im fine for feisty though?
<TheMuso> Well things will have to be done differently for feisty.
<TheMuso> I have to go and do a few chores, but when I return, if someone hasn't started to look at it all, I'll take a look, and we'll see about getting it into feisty as well.
<xtknight> ok i'll probably have to wait until tomorrow to do anything further
<xtknight> but i'll be on
<xtknight> 2am (EST) here
<TheMuso> Right.
<Hobbsee> *** anyone interested in doing some cd testing? ***
<ajmitch> nope
<TheMuso> If my connection was fast enough, I would.
<ajmitch> already too close to the monthly data limit :)
* TheMuso is already shaped.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yes, this evening
<Hobbsee> RAOF: cool
<RAOF> As long as a USB install is sufficiently like a test :)
<RAOF> I don't have any CDRW lying around
<Hobbsee> ah
<TheMuso> If I can get the live CD to finish syncing over this slow connection, I'll do an install test as well.
<RAOF> But installing from the .iso on a usb stick should count?
<xtknight> what kind of CDs?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: gutsy tribe 3 testing cds
<xtknight> Hobbsee,  oh, well i have vmware here and a fast net connection, so it's no problem
<Hobbsee> xtknight: cool.  which arch did you want to do?
<Hobbsee> and desktop/alternate?
<xtknight> Hobbsee, i should be able to do 32bit and 64bit here, but if you just want to assign me one i'll do 64 since that's more obscure
<xtknight> umm, alternate
<Hobbsee> xtknight: that be great.  preferred flavour?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: okay, could you do some of https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/test/513 please?
<Hobbsee> and/or https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/test/512
<xtknight> yeah
<Hobbsee> thanks
<xtknight> first time i've done this.  is there some guide on what i'm supposed to do?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Do you know if testing from usb as described in http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.en is useful?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it's probably OK
<Hobbsee> xtknight: the list of stuff there says what to test for.  if you find problems, report bugs on them, and link them in the iso tracker.  
<RAOF> Although I could obviously not do some of those tests, like verifying the cd :)
<xtknight> Hobbsee, ah, ok
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, fair enough
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I could do alternate, as I already have that CD synced.
<TheMuso> 20070717 is the one we're doign I assume.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: which arch?
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool
<TheMuso> i375
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: it's 17.1, i thiknk
<TheMuso> i386 even
<TheMuso> ah yes of course.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: okay, if you wanted to grab the i386, and xtknight the amd64 version
<TheMuso> or .2
<xtknight> yup amd64.alternate is on the way here
<xtknight> 20070717.2
* TheMuso grabs a CDRW
<xtknight> Hobbsee, testing under a virtual machine should be sufficient?  as it stands i can burn it to a cdrw and tell it to run from that CDRW.  or do you want us to install these locally to a HD?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: i didnt think amd64 would let you use a vm...
<Hobbsee> on real hardware is good, if you've got it, but not all tests need to be like that
<xtknight> yup i have several 64 vms here
<xtknight> deadline is sometime july 19, right?  if i have to install locally i probably won't be able to make that deadline as this isn't really a machine i can experiment with but i can do the VM...
<RAOF> Qemu does 64bit vms
<Hobbsee> xtknight: go with the VM, then
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh neat
<StevenK> RAOF: But only if the processor supports Intel's new virt technology?
<xtknight> nah doesn't need that
<StevenK> I think qemu was the only thing I didn't try.
<xtknight> VMWare will do it
<xtknight> i run a 64bit vm under a 32bit OS even.  really flexible.
<StevenK> I tried a 64 bit VM under 64 bit userland and it didn't work.
<xtknight> vmware server is free so you could give that a shot
<StevenK> Which is what I tried.
<xtknight> how did it not work?
<RAOF> StevenK: No, it's only *fast* if your proc supports virtualisation :)
<xtknight> the intel VT extensions actually slow things down for the most part
<xtknight> they are mainly for running windows under Xen
<xtknight> afaik
<RAOF> xtknight: You wouldn't say that if you'd compared qemu to kvm :)
<xtknight> RAOF, oh probably not.  but vmware is stlil faster than keqmu+kvm here :)
<xtknight> and vmware doesn't use the extensions
<xtknight> the one thing i love about vmware is it gives you mouse drivers
<imbrandon> xtknight, yes vmware does use the extentions if your proc supports them
<tupa> hi, I have a question
<tupa> does everytime a new development version is released, do you copy all the files from debian unstable or you just did that in the beginning
<tupa> let's say, if debian dies, ubuntu dies?
<xtknight> lol scary thouhg
<xtknight> thought*
<xtknight> imbrandon, ah i guess that's right.  you need VT to run 64bit guests.
<xtknight> for 32 it is not enabled by default but you can enable it with monitor_control.vt32 = TRUE
<tupa> xtknight?
<xtknight> tupa, yeah?  sorry, i dont have the answer to your question
<Hobbsee> tupa: we take debian's changes,a nd merge them inw ith ours.  or just copy the ones we dont change
<tupa> oh
<tupa> so probably that's why there are many developers that also help debian :)
<tupa> *ubuntu developers
<Hobbsee> yes
<TheMuso> Evening RAOF.
<imbrandon> xtknight, vt has nothing to do with 64 or 32 bit proc's
<RAOF> Evening TheMuso.  Why doesn't irssi have "evening" in tab-complete :)
<imbrandon> nor the ability to run a 32bit host with a 64bit guest
<TheMuso> RAOF: heh
<TheMuso> RAOF: Maybe because its easy to type.
<RAOF> I was going to try to test the amd64 Server disc, but there's no image.  So instead, I'll make bolongnese.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yes there is
<RAOF> Where?
<RAOF> Whoops
* RAOF browses cdimage.u.c to the obvious spot
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> What's the chance that enough people are torrenting a gutsy daily server disc to make it worth the torrent... ;)
<xtknight> imbrandon, eh whatever..doesnt really matter to me
<TheMuso> RAOF: Dunno.
<TheMuso> I just use rsync.
<xtknight> this was just quoting someone who works at vmware: 
<xtknight> The surprising fact is that, for the time being, hardware "assistance" is significantly slower (for most workloads) than the all-software approach. We use VT on 64-bit Intel hardware because we have to, not because we want to. 
<xtknight> ( http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=57777 )
<xtknight> i thought i remembered running 64bit VMs on my A64, which didnt feature VT anyway
<xtknight> you know, is firefox really supposed to act like it has been for the past 2 weeks on the Gutsy builds?  (default profile could not be created because folder isnt writeable).  has nobody noticed this?
* RAOF runs from rsync while it's busy and goes to make dinner
<dholbach> good morning
<StevenK> man-di_: Ping, any news about sear?
<imbrandon> erm
<imbrandon> some bash ppl arround ?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Whats up?
<TheMuso> Do you mean bash as in scripting
* StevenK bashes imbrandon 
<TheMuso> heh
<blueCommand> StevenK: Always there to make a practical joke :)
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> i have ...
<imbrandon> err lemme pastbin it
<Q-FUNK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/UsertaggingBugsReportedToDebian   this is heavenly
<imbrandon> TheMuso, StevenK , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30312/
<imbrandon> that always seems to think its running
<imbrandon> even when its not
<imbrandon> i think its the -z but not sure
<TheMuso> looking...
<StevenK> Does pidof lighttpd return what you think it should?
<minghua> Q-FUNK: Unfortunately Lucas's mail to ubuntu-devel hasn't generated a single reply yet.
<Q-FUNK> minghua: sad.  his proposal is simple and well-explained.
<TheMuso> pidof returns 1 if no pid was found.
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ pidof blah
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$
<imbrandon> nope
<TheMuso> imbrandon: You do know you can use bash -x/sh -x to watch the script execute.
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> hrm
<minghua> imbrandon: Are you sure you are using bash?  Bash and dash seems to give me different results.
<minghua> TheMuso: He is testing the output instead of return value.
<minghua> Q-FUNK: Yes, sad indeed.
<TheMuso> minghua: I know.
<TheMuso> Just working through it in my head.
<minghua> TheMuso: So you are suggesting using return value instead?  Perhaps not a bad idea.
<imbrandon> 2~yes i'm using #!/bin/bash
<TheMuso> Possibly.
<geser> imbrandon: try -n "$RUNNING" instead of -z
<imbrandon> k
<StevenK> Which is the opposite way around.
<StevenK> -n is "string is not empty"
<geser> currently you check if  RUNNING is empty and say lighttpd is running
<StevenK> Hah, that's a good point
<imbrandon> ahhh right on
<imbrandon> that worked
<minghua> Forget what I said about bash and dash being different.
<imbrandon> i was pulling my hair out
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> heh
<imbrandon> thanks fella's, was just trying to make sure the lighttpd processes stays running with a simple 5 minute cron
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheMuso> heh
<imbrandon> seems to die for some reason every few days
<TheMuso> ew
<imbrandon> oh well this will fix it up for now :)
<imbrandon> and send me an exact time to look in the logs as to why it dies ;)
<StevenK> Why sudo? Surely you're running the cronjob as root?
<imbrandon> yea but i was testing it as me first
<imbrandon> eg ./check_web
<imbrandon> now i'll move it to a proper location and run it as root in a cron
<imbrandon> etc
<StevenK> Just a sign that Apache is better. :-P
<imbrandon> StevenK, apache(2) dies in under 4 hours on the same load
<imbrandon> on this box
<imbrandon> :)
<StevenK> Apache 2 has been running on my Alpha webserver for 83 days. :-)
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/stats/bandwidth/
<StevenK> Which is how long the machine's been up
<imbrandon> this morning and last thursday you can see the dips
<imbrandon> where lighttpd died
<\sh> imbrandon: what load?
<imbrandon> \sh, right now about 0.3 but it spikes to arround 1.5 at times , but its not the server load its the concurrent connections that kill it, i get about 2k hits a minute on that box between imbrandon.com/ubuntuwire.com/ubuntustudio.org
<\sh> imbrandon: hmmm....2k hits per minute, thats 2000/60
<imbrandon> but the load stays arround 10 to 15 with apache2 and the exact same sites
<\sh> 33 hits per second...
<imbrandon> yea something close to that
<\sh> that means 10 per cent of the normal load a dual p3 can handle
<imbrandon> this is a core2duo with 4 gigs of ram , i'm telling you its not the server load thats killing it
<imbrandon> ;)
<\sh> imbrandon: I'm calculating the netload / netconnections...
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> brb smoke break
<\sh> at lycos we handled with a p3 700 dual core 300 hits per second
<\sh> but a special compiled apache ...anyways nowadays all the machines should handle 300 hits per second
<\sh> brb smoke break
<blueCommand> I have a quite big package where COPYING and so on specifies GPL and so does 99% of the source-code. But 5 files does not have a license in them, just a simple "Copyright (C)". What rules do apply?
<ScottK> ajmitch: I was alive, but not awake.  Pong.
<blueCommand> 2 files in the same directory is specified as under GPL, including the AssemblyInformation (.NET)
<broonie> blueCommand: Is the copyright holder the same as for everything else?
<blueCommand> In that directory yes
<blueCommand> Hm
<blueCommand> No
<blueCommand> I Just checked twice
<blueCommand> His files never mention GPL
<stgraber> If you know upstream, you can ping them and ask about the licence for those files, best would be to have a fixed .orig.tar.gz from upstream
<blueCommand> Upstream is Novell, I will give them a mail
<ScottK> Good morning all, btw.
<ajmitch> ScottK: hi, was just saying that I finally did some upgrades while running the older kernel & ran into that clamav oops :)
<ajmitch> I presume that's been fixed in subsequent kernels?
<ScottK> OK.  Well no one has complained since going to 22-8, so I think so.
<ajmitch> I guess that's an incentive to reboot then
<ScottK> I've rolled two clamav updates since with only one bug and he was still on 2207.
<ScottK> err 22-7
<ScottK> Thanks for letting me know.
<ajmitch> np, now I go & sleep :)
<ScottK> Good night then.
<RainCT> there was a Qt update today, or?
<ScottK> JFTR, I'm reviewing kbib right now.
<xxxxx1> good morning all!
<siretart> hi xxxxx1 
<blueCommand> I must say, I admire you to have such an easy-to-remember nick xxxxx1 :-)
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<xxxxx1> blueCommand, heh
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I just noticed that if you click on the https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugnumber link on a private bug it redirects to the package based URL and then tells you you can't see it.  This creates a small, unnecessary information leak as one now knows what package the private bug is against.  I thought I check with you first since so far you always filed my LP bugs before I did.
<LucidFox> Speaking of Qt... can GPL3 applications be linked with it?
<ScottK> It's GPL, why not?
<LucidFox> the Qt headers only mention GPL version 2, not "version 2 and above"
<ScottK> Yes and GPL v2 and GPL v3 are compatible.  
<ScottK> You couldn't link GPL v3 stuff to the Linux kernel if they weren't (i.e. I think we'd have heard by now).
<LucidFox> So it simply means that I can't distribute modified versions of Qt itself under GPLv3.
<ScottK> Exactly.
<ScottK> BTW, kbib looks good to me if any MOTU wants to review something they have a shot at uploading.
<jekil> someone can review please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6080
<LucidFox> ScottK> it seems that a GPLv3 program cannot be linked against a GPLv2 only library. http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#AllCompatibility
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> That's gonna make it tough for people that want to use GPLv3 and have to link against the kernel.
<ScottK> jekil: The copyright holders/licenses that you added: Are they GPLv2 or GPLv2 and at your option later?
<ScottK> LucidFox: I think your question merits a mention in the MOTU FAQ.  Would you please add that to the wiki?
<LucidFox> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jekil> ScottK: except the first all GPLv1
<ScottK> Ah.  Then you need to be clear about that.
<ScottK> The link you used to common licenses points to GPL v2, but it's just a symlink.
<ScottK> You need to point to specific versions if needed.  Also, AFAIR, GPL v1 isn't in common licenses any more.
<jekil> ScottK: uh! i dont known this, so can be right a link to GPL website?
<ScottK> No.  You must include the full text of the license in debian/copyright.
<jekil> ScottK: so i include all GPLv1. Can i write "See below for GPL terms" or i must include it 3 times?
<ScottK> One time is enough.
<jekil> thanks
<ScottK> The other thing you need to make sure is can GPL v1 and GPL v2 code be combined.  I don't know as it hasn't come up before here.
<LucidFox> "GPLv1 and above" can be combined with GPLv2.
<LucidFox> Just GPLv1 cannot.
<ScottK> The question is was it and above or just GPLv1 then.
<ScottK> jekil: ^^^
<jekil> ScottK: the problem is that the version is not mentioned, so i think is v1
<ScottK> Ah.
<jekil> http://rafb.net/p/JW7a5J45.html
<ScottK> GPLv1 is very old.
<jekil> and the link dont work
<ScottK> OK.
<LucidFox> Could you ask upstream to clarify the issue?
<ScottK> Then this brings up a bigger problem.
<ScottK> The source tarball MUST include a full verbatim copy of the license.
<ScottK> If it doesn't, it'll get rejected by the archive admins.
<ScottK> This, BTW, is exactly why that rule exists.
<ScottK> You willneed to hunt down the upstream and get it fixed.
<jekil> ok, thanks
<jekil> ok, thanks
<lucas> Q-FUNK: you can be the first one to reply ;)
<Q-FUNK> heh
<jussi01> ScottK: The original concern was only that I had missed an author. (jarno elonen) however Emmet then raised the issue of the other copyrights. I have been through the code and it seems all of david calinskis code has been taken out. And finally, damn, your efficient! 
<ScottK> I'm reviewing inadyn now.
<ScottK> jussi01: If we didn't find it the archive admins would and then you'd get rejected.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Sorry.  
<ScottK> Lost track of which package we were on.
<Vorian> how can I overcome this error in pbuilder:  checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<jussi01> hehe
<ScottK> Vorian: You're missing a build-dep.  Add it.
<ScottK> jussi01: Comment on REVU so whoever looks at it after me will know too.
<jussi01> ScottK: I will as soon as i recover my password (when I next log onto feisty - in a few hours)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> jussi01: I'll do it.
<jussi01> ScottK: thanks
<LucidFox> ScottK> added, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ#head-3f2af63b21df4b6edc87b57b5b3e7c390032fb11
<ScottK> jussi01: I just remembered that you only need one MOTU for another upload.  I'll upload it again shortly.
<jussi01> ScottK: thanks a lot! that takes stress from my mind :)
<ScottK> LucidFox: Cool.  Thanks.
<fernando> moin all
<ScottK> jussi01: Uploaded.
<jussi01> ScottK:  :) Thanks
<ScottK> Good morning fernando
<LucidFox> What does the "Pocket" field in the queue mean?
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: -release, -updates, -security, iirc
<LucidFox> ah
<rootvzla> hi ^^
<blueCmd> blueCommand, What a handsome nickname
<soc> hi
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone know if the avivo drivers will be updated?
<soc> in my experience they are currently very stable for 2d
<soc> some people say, they outperform fglrx in gtkperf, but i don't have checked thazt
<ScottK> man-di_: Would you please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5571 (it'll be a good bullet for your MOTU application).  I'll post comments if you have them.
<ScottK> jdong: Have you had any discussions about the Baltix peole using backports bugs for themselves too?
<ScottK> jdong: IMO anything that says backport X from Gutsy to Feisty can't be a baltix bug.
<rootvzla> hi people ubuntu-motu
<bulletxt> hi, it would be nice if "fuseiso" package in gutsy gets updated because it is reeeally old :)
<ScottK> bulletxt: Feel free to update it.
<ScottK> We're all volunteers here and there's only so much of us to go around.
<bulletxt> ok I understand :)
<ScottK> But we're glad to help if you want to give it a shot
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5612 zakame@ubuntu.com wanted me to do it that way.... actually I'm not really happy with that patch either :-/
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Well then I guess he can review it.
* ScottK looked. Saw.  Said OMG and ran away.
<Hobbsee> haha
<apachelogger> oioi
<rootvzla> hi ^^
* apachelogger notes that he never made such a monster patch
<rootvzla> ScottK
<rootvzla> n.n
<apachelogger> i.e. the src was always dirty after a clean :S
<apachelogger> <-- dirty boy
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6083 I fixed the issues
<rootvzla> hi apachelogger 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.  I'm not reviewing right now.
<apachelogger> ahoy rootvzla
<apachelogger> ok ^_^
<rootvzla> ok ^_^ apachelogger 
<ryanakca> Do we still need to modify requestsync if we aren't in ubuntu-dev
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no, just use -s
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: *nods*, I'll update SyncRequestProcess then :)
<rootvzla> hi ryanakca 
<rootvzla> ^_^
<ryanakca> Hi rootvzla 
<rootvzla> someone can help me with a doubt that I have
<rootvzla> :(
<ryanakca> rootvzla: just ask :)
<rootvzla> ryanakca oh it was a doubt on the packages that come in ubuntu and tambien on that queria to learn to do motu
<rootvzla> ryanakca?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: great, thanks
<rootvzla> hi ajmitch 
<blueCmd> Mono libs and such, are they /usr/share or /usr/lib? They are in a way platfom independant, right?
<rootvzla> hola javier_galicia 
<rootvzla> ^^
<javier_galicia> :o hola rootvzla 
<rootvzla> oye puedo hacerte una pregunta?
<javier_galicia> rootvzla, sip
<rootvzla> sabras algo de ubuntu?
<javier_galicia> mmm
<rootvzla> hi Vorian 
<Vorian> hello rootvzla :)
<sommer> hey all.  Where are package dependency version numbers set in the ${shlibs:Depends} variable in control files?
<sommer> if that makes sense :)
<javier_galicia> rootvzla, you only ask the question to everybody of this channel & someone can help you
<hroo772> so ive setup pbuilder on my server to test compiling, when running it can't get a dependency
<sommer> hroo772: you might check the COMPONENTS= setting in /etc/pbuilderrc.
<rootvzla> javier_galicia It is a doubt on a package of ubuntu called gnome-chemistry-utils queria to see if podia to help in that package in ubuntu and queria to see if me podria or as podria to hold responsible of that package?. the other pregnta was that like one can learn about the packages in general in ubuntu I say to learn to do motion in ubuntu?. open someone that can help me and to explain on that?  
<hroo772> sommer: thanks, ill look at that
<sommer> I had the same issue last night and needed to enable the universe repos.
<javier_galicia> XD
<rootvzla> entendistes algo la pregunta javier_galicia ?
<hroo772> sommer: after making the change there, do i need to rebuild the pbuilder enviroment?
<javier_galicia> rootvzla, que quieres ser responsable de aqul paquete??
<sommer> I don't think so. 
<sommer> I was told to:  "pbuilder login --save-after-login" command and modify /etc/apt/sources.list that way
<rootvzla> yes ayudar en un paquete de ubuntu javier_galicia 
<sommer> last night, but I already did a pbuilder create so I never tried it.
<hroo772> hmm
<sommer> I know the pbuilder create works though.
<javier_galicia> rootvzla, pues puedes empezar checando el FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ
<ryanakca> rootvzla: dunno... tambien, queria?
<rootvzla> yes ryanakca 
<ryanakca> no clue, sorry
<sommer> ScottK: I think I've created a patch for sylpheed-claws-gtk2-clamav that will use the new clamav api.
<sommer> It builds fine with pbuilder, but the .deb still wants libclamav1...how do I tell it to use libclamav2?
<ScottK> Look in debian/control
<sommer> under sylpheed-claws-gtk2-clamav?
<ScottK> When you have a good patch, file a bug in dapper-backports and attach the patch
<ScottK> yes
<rootvzla> gracias javier_galicia me ando leyendo ese FAQ
<sommer> will do, but I wanted to test it first. 
<ScottK> Yes.  Absolutely test it first.
<sommer> heh :)
<sommer> I'm not sure what the look for in the control file?  Under Depends it just has ${shlibs:Depends}?
<sommer> Where does ${shlibs:Depends} come from?  The dev guide mentions dpkg-source, but I must be missing something.
<ScottK> OK.  Then you need to look at the upstream make file I would guess.
<siretart> sommer: see dpkg-shlibdeps(1)
<ScottK> siretart: Thanks.
<sommer> ah...that makes sense.  I'll check the make file.
<ScottK> What siretart said is a very good idea. sommer
<sommer> and read the dpkg-shlibdeps man page.  thanks from me as well siretart.
<rootvzla> hi Vorian 
<Vorian> hello
<sommer> I get that dpkg-shlibdeps takes a list of dependencies, but what calls dpkg-shlibdeps? pbuilder?
<hroo772> whats the best way to apply a diff to the original source to then work with that in improving the patch
<broonie> sommer: The rules file will call it at some point while the package is building.
<sommer> broonie: thanks using this line: dh_shlibdeps?
<sommer> if so why aren't there any arguments?
<ryanakca> hroo772: it depends on the patch system, which one are you using?
<hroo772> ryanakca: well i was just using pbuilder after just doing a dget of the .dsc
<ryanakca> hroo772: if you're just using the cdbs one, then cdbs-edit-patch
<ryanakca> hroo772: otherwise, look on the wiki for the motu-school patching course
<hroo772> ok
<tuxmaniac> Should 2 motus approve a sync request. dholback has acked. Can some other motu also ack so that the packages get synced?? Thanks in advance
<tuxmaniac> Sorry the bugs are 126610 126601
<tuxmaniac> #126597
<geser> afaik one ack should be enough for new packages
<tuxmaniac> oh ok. I thought the policy would be similar to the revu reviews
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: Look and see if he subscribed ubuntu-archive.  If he did, that's all there is to do.
<rootvzla> hi tuxmaniac 
<ScottK> The archive is mostly frozen right now until after Tribe 3, so the odds of any syncs getting processed before Friday are low to none.
<tuxmaniac> rootvzla, Hi
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, thats fine. I dont want to raise a UVFe :-)
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, he has made it to Unassigned from Ubuntu Universe sponsors
<ScottK> Did he subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<tuxmaniac> Hmm let me check
<ScottK> BTW, subscribe, do not assign uus in the future.
<geser> tuxmaniac: that's normal, as u-u-s has done it' share
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, oh ok. Sorry for the mistake
<geser> ubuntu-archive is subscribed to the first bug
<tuxmaniac> 2 nd one too
<tuxmaniac> yes all are subscribed. thanks ScottK geser for the help
<rootvzla> Hello tuxmaniac a question I can do it?  
<tuxmaniac> rootvzla, I did not understand that
<ScottK> !question | rootvzla
<ubotu> rootvzla: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RainCT> uh.. why has htop a menu entry?
<RainCT> (it's a terminal application)
<alexr> Hi there
<alexr> doko: any chance you looked at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gramps/+bug/120569 yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120569 in gtkspell "[gutsy]  gtkspell segfaults when trying to set the language on gtk.TextView" [High,Confirmed]  
<rootvzla> hi alexr 
<AndyP> RainCT: well it's possible to launch terminal apps in a terminal with a menu entry but there's a lot of debate at the moment about whether that's a good thing
<rootvzla> ScottK Habia a question that queria to do you ScottK and is like umo can enter wing motu-school I say that one must do? or one that has to do better said.  
<PhinnFort> what should I put in the debian/watch file?
<RainCT> AndyP: I know it's possible, but I read somewhere (in wiki.ubuntu.com I think) that shouldn't be done. (Anyways I'm just asking, it's indifferent to me wheter this one is there or not)
<ScottK> rootvzla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<ScottK> rootvzla: I think I answered your question, but I am not sure.  The better you can make your English, the more help you will get.
<rootvzla> sorry ScottK 
<rootvzla> my english is no good
<ScottK> No problem.  Just do your best.
<PhinnFort> mein inglirs sehr guht
<AndyP> RainCT: you're correct - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/DesktopFiles
<rootvzla> ScottK yo entiendo algo en espanol tambien entiendo algo en english
<rootvzla> + o -
* leonel solo habla espanol 
<leonel> :)
<rootvzla> :)
<leonel> not really 85% english
<AndyP> PhinnFort: the uscan man page should tell you the format of a watch file
<PhinnFort> ok, thanks
<ScottK> The odds of anyone getting help from me in anything other than English are very close to zero.  Sorry.
<PhinnFort> not even klingon?
<PhinnFort> :S
<ScottK> Nope.
<PhinnFort> darn
<leonel> apt-get install klingon      can  help ?
<rootvzla> leonel
<RainCT> language-pack-gnome-tlh - GNOME translation updates for language Klingon; tlhIngan-Hol
<RainCT> :O
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<PhinnFort> I knew the bible was translated to klingon, and google, but Gnome?
<leonel> rootvzla: 
<PhinnFort> they have too many translators, should hand some over to kde
<RainCT> xDD
<rootvzla> tu sabras algo sobre motu-school?
<RainCT> there are really bored persons... lol
<PhinnFort> hehe
<PhinnFort> some even hang out all day in age-old chat networks
<leonel> que necesitas  rootvzla ?
<rootvzla> ah queria saber como uno podia entrar a motu-shool o como uno podria hacer para aprender
<rootvzla> en motu-shool leonel 
<rootvzla> ?
<coNP> !es | rootvzla 
<ubotu> rootvzla: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PhinnFort> you should open the honorary MOTU college
<rootvzla> ah grax ubotu 
<rootvzla> grax coNP 
<ScottK> \sh_away: Any opinion on backporting Wine 0.9.41-0ubuntu2 from Gutsy to Feisty?
<ScottK> I'm told it tests out "OK".
* joejaxx wonders if he should submit a patch for gnupg to change the max possible generated keysize to 20480 bits instead of 4096
<PhinnFort> I'm running wine  0.9.41~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1 fine here
<ScottK> Why and does it work?
<Kmos> ScottK: I can try to test it if you want
<PhinnFort> feisty
<Kmos> it should work fine
<PhinnFort> joejaxx: are you just a tiny bit paranoid or something?
<ryanakca> joejaxx: hehe, why not. I'd make myself a 20480 key... would take ages to encrypt/decrypt/sign methinks, but oh well :)
<ScottK> joejaxx: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q276304/
<Kmos> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Kmos> nice
<ryanakca> joejaxx: wouldn't you have backwards-compatibility issues though?
<jekil2> if i have a tar.gz that contains the directory foo, i must rename it to foo-0.3 ?
<jussi01> ScottK: quick question, is there somewhere i can follow the progress of mnemosyne into the repos?
<blueCmd> Is gtk1.2 on the verge of being excluded from ubuntu? IIRC I've read it somewhere
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Gimme a sec
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<jussi01> ScottK: thanks
<gpocentek> blueCmd: IIRC there was a discussion about demoting xmms to universe, and then gtk1.2, but I don't think that dropping gtk1.2 was discussed at all
<porthose> Hello MOTU's:  Ampache is in need of comments/first advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6086 thank you.
<blueCmd> gpocentek, Just wondering. Thanks
<ScottK> blueCmd and gpocentek: I do know that's an eventual goal for some definition of eventual.
<ScottK> I recently had a MIR declined because the package required gtk1.2 and Ubuntu won't take any new gtk1.2 dependencies into Main.
<ScottK> Fortunately I could fix it.
* AndyP peers at the rt2500 merge
<Kmos> ScottK: do you use kde ?
<ScottK> Yes
<Kmos> bug 121800
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121800 in lastfm "Please sync lastfm (1.3.0.62-2) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121800
<Kmos> need to be confirmed by a MOTU
<Kmos> to be uploaded
<ScottK> Sorry.  I don't have a lastfm account.
<ScottK> Have you tested the new package?
<Kmos> with pbuilde r?
<Kmos> pbuilder ?
<Kmos> i don't use kde
<Kmos> :(
<ScottK> OK.  Then you need to either convince persia it doesn't need to be tested the extensively or find someon who does.
<joejaxx> PhinnFort: yeah i am paranoid when it comes to security
<joejaxx> everyone should be
<joejaxx> paranoid == secure
<ScottK> joejaxx: I don't recall which Roman emperor it was, but there was one that was so paranoid about being poisoned he'd only eat fruit he'd picked off the trees himself.
<ScottK> joejaxx: They finally got him by managing to poison the fruit still on the tree.
<hroo772> i use lastfm, i could test it if needed
<ScottK> Kmos: ^^^
<joejaxx> ScottK: he should have chksum'd the fruit before eatting it from the tree ;)
<Kmos> hroo772: thanks
<Kmos> hroo772: please test it :)
<hroo772> so go build it in pbuilder or test the newly released package?
<ScottK> hroo772: Go build it in pbuilder
<Kmos> it's a sync, so you need to build debian package
<Kmos> with pbuilder
<hroo772> ok, ill try it on my amd64
<Kmos> :)
<RainCT> on a conflict, <<  is lower than, or?
<hroo772> well lastfm compiled fine from what debian had
<RainCT> ah ok, nevermind
<blueCmd> Where should Mono-libs be located? /usr/lib/mono/1.0/ ?
<hroo772> Kmos: want me to install the lastfm i just built, or were you just looking to see if it errored on compiling?
<Kmos> hroo772: you need to run it
<Kmos> and try lastfm account, if it works fine
<hroo772> ok
<hroo772> oops i forgot to edit the dependencies, so it didnt install
<hroo772> Kmos: well using it so far i havnt seen any issues
<hroo772> Kmos: streaming the music works fine, doing common things havnt caused any crashes so far
<Kmos> hroo772: that's nice
<Kmos> can you post that as a comment in the bug ?
<hroo772> sure
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lastfm/+bug/121800
<hroo772> the only thing i noticed from when i built it, was that it didn't automatically install missing dependencies
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121800 in lastfm "Please sync lastfm (1.3.0.62-2) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<hroo772> which could possibly be my fault when building it, cuz i dont really know completely what im doing
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> you do sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<Kmos> ?
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> maybe you don't have pbuilder with sources.list correctly configured
<Kmos> it will works fine when you install it with apt-get
<Kmos> thanks for all
<blueCmd> What is the recommended way to pass the package name to a configure script?
<blueCmd> Enviroment vars?
<hroo772> yea, i thought i had it setup properly
<bmm> Hi. For the debian/menu file: is that file used in ubuntu packages and if so does it adhere to the debian sections from the debian policy?
<hroo772> the thing is, in the content of the debian unstable doesn't have libqt4-core and libqt4-gui as a dependency
<hroo772> which is what it complained about not having when installing
<hroo772> also, in the dsc i noticed that it was setting libqt4-dev as a depenency which is a huge ass package for users to install when just running that small program
<Kmos> :)
<rootvzla> hi Kmos 
<rootvzla> :)
<Kmos> hi
<hroo772> Kmos: so i don't know if that's something someone else would realize or not, but all i know is i just started using pbuilder today, so im just starting with things
<Kmos> :-)
<AndyP> bmm: i think if the rules file uses dh_installmenu then it gets installed
<bmm> The debian/watch doesn't support https and I've uploaded it on launchpad.net which wants https. Should I still add the watch or leave it out?
<bmm> AndyP: and do the same sections apply?
<Kmos> hroo772: sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login -> after you can go to /etc/apt/sources.list and add more archives..
<Kmos> and apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<bmm> AndyP: can't hurt to add it, right? Then I'll just add it in the most sensible way :-D
<Kmos> after just type: exit
<hroo772> ok ill see how that ends up
<ScottK> hroo772: libqt4-dev is only a build dep, you don't need it to run the program.
<hroo772> ohhhh makes sense
<AndyP> bmm: no, couldn't hurt, there are lots of packages which install debian menu files
<bmm> thnx
<hroo772> Kmos: well im starting that up again with more sources
<Kmos> :-)
<hroo772> all i noticed missing was gutsy-updates ones
<xxxxx1> bye all
<bmm> I've got a mindnummingly simple application called inotifyme (https://launchpad.net/inotifyme/) which I'm packaging. But I don't know what section it would go under. Any tips are very welcome
<bmm> The application is a simple X11 app which lets you select a directory and it will pop-up notifies on inotify events on the directory.
<ScottK> Kmos: I'm looking at it.
<hroo772> Kmos: so it's doing the same thing as last time
<hroo772> Kmos: it says it needs libqt4-core and libqt4-gui, but stops there
<hroo772> Kmos: im still confused why it doesn't just install the dependencies on its own like i'd expect with every other package ive used
<ScottK> hroo772: How are you installing it?
<hroo772> ScottK: dpkg -i package.deb
<ScottK> Then that's why.  dpkg doesn't do dependency resolution.
<Kmos> hroo772: have you done the apt-get update and upgrade ?
<Kmos> in the pbuilder
<Kmos> ?
<hroo772> Kmos: yea i did do that in pbuilder, but what scottk said makes sense
<Kmos> yeah
<hroo772> so if this was installed through synaptic it would take care of the dependencies
<Kmos> he's correct
<Kmos> yeah
<hroo772> Kmos: well it worked before without issues, and now it still works fine, so i don't think theres much wrong with what debian upstream has
<Kmos> hroo772: it's fine, thanks for all
<hroo772> Kmos: yea man
<ScottK> Kmos: Acked
<Kmos> ScottK: thanks, pitti will sync it on friday
<bluefoxicy> arrgh
<bluefoxicy> I can't figure out how to link a bug to gnome bug tracker bugs.
<bluefoxicy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/126876 is http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458110
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126876 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu should have Mind Mapping software" [Undecided,New]  
<bluefoxicy> (feature request)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-19
<bmm> Is there a way of depending on inotify (from the kernel) in a package?
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: ugh, they changed that
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  damnit.
<Amaranth> i think the problem is there is no package
<AndyP> bmm: if i understand what you're asking correctly, i don't think you'd need to
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: that's really annoying, he filed it in both places
<Amaranth> one right after another
<bluefoxicy> that was my bug :P
<Amaranth> oh, you're the wiseguy :P
<Amaranth> i'm tempted to just leave it or reject the launchpad bug
<bluefoxicy> Yeah, I do stuff like that once in a while :p
<Amaranth> it needs a package to do the upstream thing sanely
<bluefoxicy> (the GNOME bug is really the more appropriate one because they're actually in a position to create software to meet a purpose-- that's pretty much what GNOME does, look at their project list; the Ubuntu bug is more of a back-pointer so there's an existing bug to reference later if someone actually does it)
<bmm> AndyP: you probably do, so I'm happy with that awnser. Thanks!
<bmm> Where can I find a list of packages that need to be packaged? I would like to find a simple package I can take a look at, but search in the bugs against Ubuntu didn't give me a good list.
<AndyP> bmm: you can search for needs-packaging bugs
<bmm> AndyP: must have missed that form.. I'll look harder and come back if I fail...
<AndyP> bmm: http://tinyurl.com/2mbskn
<bmm> AndyP: thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Re thinkfinger, what copyright issues? I could read scrollback, but you can probably sum it up quicker than I can find the discussion.
<nixternal> everyone is liking that thinkfinger...Red Hat showed it off in April with Fedora 7
<TheMuso> nixternal: I think its eventually worth getting into the main distribution, as a lot of laptops have those readers.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
* nixternal wishes his had one
<AndyP> i'm glad mine doesn't have one, people might want to chop my fingers off
<nixternal> haha
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> urgh
<RAOF> Oh, huzzah.  New democracyplayer upstream, complete with name change
<RAOF> Hi TheMuso, nixternal :)
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF 
<TheMuso> RAOF: Oh fun.
<TheMuso> SOunds like its a bit of a lost cause IMO.
<AndyP> so they've gone with Miro then
<RAOF> Time to email the Debian maintainer and offer my services.
<StevenK> RAOF: And condolences? :-)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> So, it turns out that you can't quite install ubuntu from a usb stick
<StevenK> Sure you can. I've done it using this laptop.
<ajmitch> pity my laptop BIOS is crap & won't let me
<RAOF> StevenK: How?  Linky?
<joejaxx> does anyone know what happened to the nice-n-neat Patch system howto?
* TheMuso grumbles that he may hae to change browser just because of Launchpad.
<TheMuso> s/hae/have/
<StevenK> RAOF: It seems I can't find the link I used. This is going back to Dapper, mind you.
<StevenK> It could have been the d-i manual ...
* RAOF tried following the Debian instructions, which worked for Debian (obviously), but our installer is different
<anculz> http://rectum.antiville.fr/
<anculz> http://rectum.antiville.fr/
<TheMuso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, or fbond
<ryanakca> how does one file a sync request if the changelog isn't up on http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/a/ yet? manually?
<RAOF> Is the package actually in the debian archives yet?
<StevenK> One curses and screams, since packages.d.o sucks.
<ryanakca> RAOF: according to http://packages.debian.org/unstable/editors/aoeui , yes. #debian-mentors on OFTC says it'll take some days.
<StevenK> After waiting three days to file my last sync, I gave up and did it manually.
<ryanakca> StevenK: *nods* will do, thanks :)
<ryanakca> hmm.. and is there a naming standard for debdiffs?
<AndyP> ryanakca: i tend to use .debdiff for descriptiveness but i've seen .patch and .diff used before
* ryanakca nods, but,    aoeui_1.3-0ubuntu32_1.53-43ubuntu3.debdiff, or what?
<AndyP> i tend to use shorter names but that works too
<ScottK> TheMuso: The short version is that the upstream tarball has no license in it, links to a dead GPL link, and only says GPL, not which version.
<TheMuso> ScottK: There is a COPYING file.
<ScottK> Ah.  
<TheMuso> WHich has the license.
<ScottK> That's what I get for believing what I'm told and not looking for myself.
<TheMuso> If you are talking about thinkfinger.
<ScottK> Yes.
<TheMuso> Yeah, theres a COPYING file.
* ScottK was told there was just the dead link.  Didn't look.  Sorry.
<TheMuso> Dead link?
<ScottK> Dead link to some version of the GPL.
* ScottK just deleted the comment.
<TheMuso> oh ok
<ryanakca> can one mark their own sync requests to confirmed/wishlist? (ex, bug 126906 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126906 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request] : aoeui (1.1.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126906
<crimsun> ryanakca: if you're in QA, yes.
<crimsun> or bugsquad
* ryanakca nods, thanks :)
<AndyP> hm, what generates /etc/hosts?
<jdong> AndyP: Joe Sysadmin?
<jdong> I'm sure it's a configfile in some base package too...
<AndyP> ok, just trying to fix it being missing.. probably just my fault for installing gutsy in a nonstandard way
<jdong> AndyP: ah; your best bet is probably to just take /etc/hosts from another computer
<jdong> or... err.. write one
<jdong> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<jdong> ::1 ip6-localhost
<jdong> and you're roughly done.
<jdong> lol
<AndyP> jdong: yeah, i grabbed my feisty one from another partition :)
<AndyP> jdong: thanks
<jdong> no prab
* RAOF works out how to set up sbuild
<ajmitch> magic
<ajmitch> and some ponies
<RAOF> And, it seems, wiki.ubuntu.com :P
<RAOF> Wow, that's a lot of LVM space it suggests
<ajmitch> how much? 10GB?
<RAOF> 5Gb + 4gb temp space for the snapshots, so yeah.  About that.
<ajmitch> that's expected
<RAOF> Not by me :)
* TheMuso uses 3GB for each chroot instance, with at least 10 spare for snapshots.
<joejaxx> what are the advantages of sbuild?
<TheMuso> Logs get created without you explicitly asking for them.
<TheMuso> for one...
<RAOF> LVM snapshots
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> i will look into that
<TheMuso> RAOF: I suggest setting up some sort of apt cache for your sbuild/LVM setup, as if you have to build the same package several times, its a pain having to redownload dependencies.
<RAOF> TheMuso: A fine idea.  How? :)
<TheMuso> Well since I use sbuild/LVM on several machines, I modified the /etc/schroot/setup.d/10mount to mount an NFS shared apt cache directory.
<TheMuso> So basically bind mount/network mount a directory into the snapshot, using that script to help you do it.
<RAOF> (13.05.59|   TheMuso)) So basically bind mount/network mount a directory into the snapshot, using that script to help you do it.
<RAOF> Argh, sorry
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> I also had to do something similar to expose my work directories, as they are also NFS shared accross several mahines.
<TheMuso> machines
<RAOF> Aaah.
<RAOF> I'll probably just set up a buildd type box, and send everything there.
<RAOF> Eventually :)
<TheMuso> Well I like my setup, since I am able to simultaneously build the same package on i386/powerpc for example.
<Toadstool> omg! xen in mainline linux \o/
<Toadstool> awesome
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<TheMuso> Hey Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi TheMuso 
<AndyP> sigh, guess that pain in my wrist means it's bedtime, good night folks
<RAOF> TheMuso: Do you have a PPC box lying around?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yes.
<TheMuso> Two in fact.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Cool.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Do you need anything tested/built?
<RAOF> TheMuso: No, not really.  It's just cool
<TheMuso> Well its an unsupported arch now anyway.
<TheMuso> But I am fond of it.
<jml> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> jml: had any thoughts about where we should all meet up tomorrow night?
<jml> No, not really.
<Hobbsee> darn.
<jml> I'm a fan of Red Oak in the CBD
<Hobbsee> what is it?  bar?
<jml> restaurant / microbrewery :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<jml> probably a little too much
<jml> uhhh...
<jml> so, I don't live in this city. you guys should be the ones with ideas.
<Hobbsee> jml: oh?  i thought you did..
<TheMuso> haha
<jml> nah, from Hobart.
<TheMuso> As long as its close to a train station.
<TheMuso> I know there are some nice places at Burwood, but I don't know what people might want, and I'm not sure its central enough for everybody.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: and people might know
<RAOF> That's probably a bit far for Hobbsee?
<StevenK> I work in Burwood, so it works for me. :-)
<RAOF> I don't really know anything in the city that isn't expensive :)
<StevenK> Tomorrow is fine, too.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'ts further for spiv
<Hobbsee> burwood works.  *shrugs*
<RAOF> It does have the advantage of being on the trainlines
<Hobbsee> trainlines are good
<StevenK> Burwood has hit saturation point for cafes and such, but there is a very nice Italian place not far from the station, and a nice pizza shop further done.
<StevenK> If people are driving, they can park at my $WORK
<StevenK> s/done/down/
<StevenK> lifeless: ping, ^
* Hobbsee just pinged both spiv and lifeless in #launchpad
* RAOF likes Italian.  Sounds good
* TheMuso does too.
<Hobbsee> +1
<Hobbsee> what time are we meeting, then?
<StevenK> It's reasonable in times of price, to.
<RAOF> Almost as much as French, but that tends to be expensive.  Outside of Hobart :)
<StevenK> s/ro/too/
<ScottK> This sort of thing was much easier to schedule for Baltimore, Maryland.  I just drove over to crimsun's apartment and picked him up.
<TheMuso> haha
<RAOF> 6 ish?
<StevenK> Guys, I'm happy to book a table at the resturant, too.
<jml> I'd like to move up here though.
<jml> RAOF: ??!?
<Hobbsee> clearly it wont be too late, as TheMuso needs to be able to get a train back, etc
<Hobbsee> StevenK: we probably want to find numbers first
<StevenK> 6 ish might be a little early.
<jml> RAOF: I'll have to leave at noon or something to get there at 6
<StevenK> jml: Where are you coming from? Adelaide? :_P
<StevenK> s/_/-/
<jml> StevenK: hornsby
<Hobbsee> jml: grab a lift with spiv, maybe
<TheMuso> 6:30/7 maybe
<StevenK> No way. Hornsby station -> Strathfield station is like an hour
<Hobbsee> jml: and train, not drive.
<TheMuso> StevenK: aye
<lifeless> StevenK: wassup?
<TheMuso> I'm even happy to meat up with jml and travel to burwood if we can sort that out.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: your presence is REQUIRED.
<TheMuso> jml: meet at strathfield
<jml> StevenK: right, but 6 is still too early. I basically finish work then.
<StevenK> jml: Ah.
<lifeless> whats up?
<lifeless> REQUIRED for what I mean..
<Hobbsee> lifeless: do you want to meet with some of the ubuntu sydney people tomorrow night?
<StevenK> lifeless: Dinner with jml, Hobbsee, RAOF, TheMuso, me and probably a few others in Burwood tomorrow night.
<RAOF> For food!
<ajmitch> sounds like fun
<Hobbsee> lifeless: for beer :P
* Hobbsee watches lifeless immediately say "i'm in"
<lifeless> how about eastwood, some rocking indian there
<TheMuso> I can do esatwood.
<TheMuso> eastwood even
<lifeless> burwood is, and I mean *no* offense, a hole.
* ajmitch might come over & visit .au in september or so
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yay!
<StevenK> lifeless: Watch it, I'm in Burwood right now.
<ajmitch> I'll have to see if I can make it to sydney
<lifeless> StevenK: so look out a window, tell me I'm wrong.
* StevenK does so.
<StevenK> You're wrong.
<lifeless> haha
<lifeless> StevenK: what restraunt did you have in mind then ?
<StevenK> I can't spell it. :-P
<jml> I've been to Burwood once or twice
* StevenK looks it up.
* RAOF knows that Burwood exists.  It's on the end of bus routes
<jml> While I wouldn't call it a hole...
<lifeless> we had commitee meetings there for a year; and I've done contracts too.
* StevenK kicks citysearch.com.au for being useless.
<StevenK> Found it.
<StevenK> Acarbonara
<RAOF> Ooooh.  Suggestive :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<StevenK> RAOF: Hrm?
<lifeless> italian ?
<RAOF> A Carbonara
<StevenK> lifeless: Yup
<lifeless> :(
<RAOF> Is a delicious bacon, cream, and egg sauce
<RAOF> lifeless: Not a fan of Italian
<lifeless> theres about 3 italian dishes I can eat
<TheMuso> I was wondering about that actually.
<TheMuso> Well, IMO we consider Eastwood, and Indian.
<RAOF> lifeless: Alergies?  They suck.
<lifeless> and the carb load isn't great either; I've just done 10 days away from home so am already a) bloated b) tired of pizza-no cheese and bolognese
<RAOF> Indian WorksForMe
<ScottK> !worksforme | RAOF
<ubotu> RAOF: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Sorry RAOF.  Couldn't resist.
<StevenK> I can do Indian, I just prefer Italian.
<lifeless> thing I like about indian is that there is a reasonable range of non-cream curries
<StevenK> Eastwood to Burwood is a little interesting via car, too.
<lifeless> asian is definately the easiest for me thougj
<lifeless> http://www.eatability.com.au/au/sydney/ajs_indian_restaurantt.htm is the one I was thinking of
<RAOF> I'd prefer not asian, but I'm easy
<elkbuntu> lifeless, how you survive all the travelling especially with crappy airline food, i'll never know
<lifeless> elkbuntu: NLML meal code, kthnxbye
<elkbuntu> oh, and lets not forget the petrified chicken at sydney airport, which would nearly kill anyone :
<lifeless> that was lethal
<TheMuso> heh
<elkbuntu> if in doubt, sweet and sour
<elkbuntu> i know these things. i worked in a chinese takeaway place
<TheMuso> lifeless: I am assuming its near the station as well.
<StevenK> lifeless: What's NLML?
<lifeless> non-lactose-meal
<StevenK> Ah, I was thinking so, just wasn't sure.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Doesn't look like it.
<lifeless> TheMuso: its not *that* close to a train. 3 blocks. But I can bring the car down and give you a lift to from the station
<StevenK> TheMuso: 2.3km walk, looks like
<TheMuso> Ok, well if we decide on that, we can sort something out.
<TheMuso> Yet, thats not that far to walk IMO, but I am used to walking.
<RAOF> That'd be no trouble for me, either
<RAOF> We'd presumably meet at the station, then?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah.
<TheMuso> As I don't know where I'm going.
<lifeless> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&saddr=balaclava+rd,+eastwood,+nsw&daddr=Ethel+St+%40-33.790190,+151.082760&mra=cc&sll=-33.790419,151.093769&sspn=0.026179,0.064373&ie=UTF8&z=14&om=1
<RAOF> jml: You got google maps on your mobile yet? ;)
<jml> RAOF: no
<TheMuso> heh
* RAOF does.  Man, that's useful
* StevenK has Internet on his phone, but hasn't tried Google Maps
<RAOF> StevenK: You should.  Fabulously useful :)
<StevenK> Hrm.
<StevenK> I think it just killed the phone's browser.
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> So do we have a consensus?
<lifeless> http://www.eatability.com.au/au/sydney/ajs_indian_restaurantt.htm at what time?
* Hobbsee comes back
<RAOF> So, indian, at Eastwood, at 7?
<StevenK> Sounds okay
<TheMuso> Yep, fine by me. SHould we book?
<RAOF> Or maybe meet at the station at 6:30, or something.
* Hobbsee ponders just driving, if it's to eastwood
<RAOF> Yeah, booking seems good.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yeah, 6:30 meet at station for those training it sounds like a good idea.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: any idea if there's parking around the station, etc, at that time?
<ScottK> Well since everything I look at to see if I should ask for a sync isn't up on p.d.o yet and LP's about to take a long nap anyway...
<ScottK> Good night all.  I'm going to bed.
<TheMuso> Night ScottK.
<Hobbsee> night ScottK 
<RAOF> night ScottK 
<lifeless> should be some yes
<StevenK> If I remember correctly, parking in Eastwood is fairly dreadful.
<StevenK> My mother used to work at Commonwealth Bank, Eastwood.
* Hobbsee has only been to epping, not eastwood.
<lifeless> theres a huge parking lot near the station
<StevenK> Isn't that paid parking, though?
<TheMuso> Ok, if coming from the city, which side of the station does one exit from?
<lifeless> just NW of it
<lifeless> exit on the East side of the station
<TheMuso> lifeless: Ok.
<lifeless> (not that you get a choice IIRC)
<lifeless> but if you do - east side, up ethel street, down blaxland and right onto balaclava
<lifeless> walk along balaclava to the strataiunt
<lifeless> restaraunt. meg.
<lifeless> *meh*
<TheMuso> haha
<lifeless> TheMuso: yes we should book. Numbers ?
<lifeless> 1
<TheMuso> 2
<lifeless> (StevenK) 3
<TheMuso> (Hobbsee) 4
<RAOF> 5
<RAOF> (jml) 6
<Hobbsee> (possibly spiv)
<lifeless> spiv is unlikely AIUI
<Hobbsee> he was interested for slug at least, no idae on this week
<Hobbsee> ahh okay
<lifeless> I'll book for 6
<RAOF> Awesome
<Hobbsee> great :)
<TheMuso> Sweet.
* Hobbsee will /query her mobile number for anyone who thinks they need to be able to contact her for it.
<Hobbsee> possibly more useful for when *i* get lost, and need to call one of you.  *g*
* TheMuso is happy to query his for anybody who wishes to meet at the station, or unsure of where to go, can meet at Strathfield.
<lifeless> Hobbsee:  you have mine..
<Hobbsee> lifeless: true
<dholbach> good morning
<Burgundavia> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hiya Burgundavia
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach, Burgundavia 
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<Hobbsee> hi beuno 
<RAOF> jml: You in on this?
<beuno> hey Hobbsee, how are you doing this fine evening?
<jml> RAOF: huh, what?
<dholbach> hey TheMuso
<jml> IRC on gaim is confusing
<Hobbsee> beuno: good.  i'm thinking that i should write the release email and such
<jml> too many colours
<RAOF> jml: Heh.  Meeting at Eastwood station at 6:30
<jml> ok
<beuno> Hobbsee: I just got back from my 12 hour flight, I can work on the Wiki tomorrow.  Does that work?
<Hobbsee> beuno: define "tomorrow"
<Hobbsee> beuno: i want to release in ~7 hours, give or take
<Hobbsee> tomorrow is an elusive term
<beuno> Hobbsee: I haven't slept in 48hs, so I guess tomorrow is closer to 12 hours
<beuno> maybe 16
<Hobbsee> beuno: right
<beuno> depends on how much work is waiting for me at the office
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: can you help out?
<Burgundavia> the release notes?
<Burgundavia> in about an hour, yep
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> great :)
<elkbuntu> grrrr... if I ever find out who keeps stealing my CD/DVD markers....
<nixternal> forget that, I want the person who decided to take down the auth db for the wiki
<elkbuntu> nixternal, about 40 mins ago: <mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 45mins.
<nixternal> where at?
<Burgundavia> canonical-sysadmin
<nixternal> horseshit!
<StevenK> nixternal: And -devel
* StevenK waits to see what the build number is after it comes back.
<ajmitch> well it should be the monthly rollout, I think
<StevenK> It is. But that doesn't tell me anything about the build number itself.
<nixternal> ya, I love how they do it prior to release
<ajmitch> though the build number is meaningless
<Burgundavia> ok, I having a total brainfreeze as to what features the Ubuntu Tribe3 page should feature
<StevenK> "Lots of breakage. Lots of bugs. Oh, and bug fixes."
<StevenK> Wait, don't put that. :-P
<Burgundavia> there are good features to talk about, I am just stuck as to what they are
<Burgundavia> compiz fusion I guess
<StevenK> New GNOME?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> which delivered no new programs
<StevenK> But shiny new version number
<Burgundavia> I need something for a screenshot
<RAOF> Is gnome-power-manager profiles new?
<Burgundavia> hm, good thought
<RAOF> That's cool, and will be unbroken in 2.19.6 :)
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: that's what i had trouble with too
<Burgundavia> new appearance caplet?
<RAOF> Yeah, that's cool
<Burgundavia> or was that there in Tribe2?
<RAOF> I don't *think* so.
<Burgundavia> we can talk about it
<Burgundavia> ebox
<RAOF> Gah!  What part of autotools creates the .deps/*.Plo files, and how can I unbreak it?
<StevenK> A magical part ...
<RAOF> Ah, it seems that they're generated by gcc -M, apparently.
<Burgundavia> think the bit about Jamendo and Magnatune is worth mentioning?
<Burgundavia> RB now supports Magnatune gift cards
<RAOF> Gapless Rhythmbox backend?
<RAOF> Was that there in Tribe2?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> but we can cheat, as it was not mentioned in the tribe2 notes
<RAOF> Heh
<Burgundavia> by power profiles, are you referring to the new battery profilling code?
<Burgundavia> RAOF: ^
<RAOF> Burgundavia: Yes
<Burgundavia> right, that is what I thought
<RAOF> Which is cool, except that it's broken
<Burgundavia> now look at my pitiful battery life
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe3?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Power+History.png
<Burgundavia> that is not gpm lying
<RAOF> Just suspend your laptop a couple of times.  That'll get bump the profile up a bit.
<Burgundavia> and then NM hangs on resume
<Burgundavia> seriously, even if I turn gpm off, I get about 40 minutes
<lifeless> ok, we're confirmed for 6 people.
<lifeless> they are now fully booked
<TheMuso> lifeless: Ok thanks
<RAOF> Ah, awkward.  That'd be why you haven't seen the huge "20 hours remaining" annoyance.
<RAOF> lifeless: Excellent.
<Burgundavia> if anything, gpm was too conservative with me
<lifeless> always the sign of a good restaraunt :)
<Burgundavia> at 90% it would say "15 minutes remaining"
<Hobbsee> lifeless: great :)
<Burgundavia> lifeless: what are you celebrating?
<lifeless> Ubuntu
<RAOF> jml being up in Sydney, stuff :)
<TheMuso> Burgundavia: Some Sydney Ubuntu contributers are getting together to have dinner tomorrow night
<Burgundavia> cool
<RAOF> Gah!  Stupid frikkin autotools.  I will destroy you!
<lifeless> hmm, must finish the persistence in buildtool
<RAOF> Aha!  depcomp, _you_ are my nemesis!
<RAOF> Ok.  So, I can make Xgl's "make distclean" work by renaming .deps/solaris-$(SOLARIS_INOUT_ARCH).Plo to .deps/solaris-.Plo.  The question now is: why isn't that $(foo) being expanded in the first place, and how do I fix it.
<elmargol> Is there an api for suggesting codec packages?
<RAOF> There was libgimmie.  I'm not sure it that's still relevant
* siretart hrmpfs at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-motu
<siretart> it says 'MOTU Media'
<StevenK> siretart: I think it's been that way for a while.
* siretart just got an email from a confused upstream
<RAOF> Heh.
<jussi01> good morning all!
<pygi> good morning
<jussi01> morning pygi
<Hobbsee> *** all sydney people, check the traffic reports before you go home ***
<jussi01> lol, you poor sydneysiders...
<jussi01> Hobbsee: whats happening there?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i hear talk about victoria road being blocked on the radio, which will stop a lot of people from getting home
<jussi01> ouch. 
<Hobbsee> as in, it will clog other roads, which will lead to fun.
<jussi01> yes, lot of fun... :P
* jussi01 is happy he lives in a 120,000 people town...
<StevenK> I hate how driving home is a lot like swimming upstream against the current.
<porthose> Hello MOTU's:  Would you pleas comment/first advocate Ampache thank you http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6086
<soren> porthose: Do you plan on having more than one version of ampache installable at the same time?
<soren> porthose: Er... Never mind.
<soren> porthose: I was looking in the wrong place.
<porthose> soren: :)
<soren> porthose: What was it the Debian guys didn't like?
<porthose> I had a few lintian problems that I have fixed
<soren> porthose: Ok.
<soren> porthose: Does ampache really directly require apache2-mpm-prefork?
<porthose> soren: yes If I remember correctly there was a threading issue with other version of apache
<soren> porthose: Ok. Strange, but ok :)
<soren> porthose: ampache.config asks about ampache/webserver_type, but ampache.templates has no info about that?
<porthose> ah my bad I changed that to boolean, will need to fix
<soren> porthose: While you're at it, could you remove the stuff about "this is a sample rules files" blah at the top of debian/rules?
<porthose> soren:  np
<porthose> ***porthose making list
<soren> porthose: Heh.. It's not an error per se, but the way you build you .deb is a bit... unorthodox :)
<soren> porthose: Usually, the upstream makefile is called upon to install everything into a temporary diretory (typically debian/packagename or debian/tmp). That tree (or a subset of it) is then put into the .deb. 
<soren> porthose: You're just skipping the in-between stuff.
<soren> porthose: Ie. yanking it directly from upstream and shoving it into the .deb.
<soren> porthose: But, as I said, it's not really an error. It's just.. unorthodox :)
<porthose> soren:  suggestions?
<porthose> soren:  want to get it right this time
<soren> porthose: If you wanted to do it the orthodox way, you'd call $(MAKE) in the install target of debian/rules, and change your ampache.install to refer to debian/tmp or debian/ampache (whereever you chose to install it).
<porthose> soren: k
<porthose> soren: one of the other MOTU's suggested that I create ampache.install and let dh_install handle it.  Will change it.
<soren> porthose: You already have a ampache.install ?
<porthose> soren: ok understand now it's 3:30am
<bmm> Hi everybody. I've added a watch file for a launchpad page (https) and uscan doesn't support it. Should I just remove it or keep it there for when uscan will support it?
<soren> porthose: :)
<bmm> (oh, the package is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6089 )
<soren> bmm: Hmmm. https support was added to uscan in devscripts version 2.10.6.
<soren> bmm: So keep it.
<soren> bmm: uscan will support it soon.
<bmm> soren: oh?? Then I must have an old version: 2.10.5ubuntu2
<bmm> I'll add that info to the revu page, thanks!
<soren> bmm: It's not in Ubuntu just yet.
<soren> bmm: Hence "soon". :)
<bmm> soren: I understand.
<NeoChapay> hi 2 all i create deb package of Kde4-svn071407 ho can me say how i can add him for devel repos !?
<bmm> NeoChapay: after creating the source package you can upload that to revu with dput. I'll look up the tutorial for you...
<bmm> NeoChapay: just follow http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<porthose> NeoChapay: here is a good one on REVU https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU?action=show&redirect=REVU
<NeoChapay> ok
<porthose> soren: anything else? :)
<soren> porthose: Not right now, no :)
<bmm> Robocode is distributed as a Java program in both compiled java and source. Should I package the source or the bytecode?
<porthose> sore: k thank  you very much for the review :) night
<porthose> s/sore/soren
<geser> bmm: the source as that's the prefered format for modifications
<bmm> geser: thanks
<geser> that way you're also sure that bytecode and source match
<elkbuntu> ubuntu i386 20070718.1 does not seem to like my desktop :(
<geser> zul_: Hi, is it ok if I grab the fantasdic merge and fix bug #124648?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124648 in fantasdic "fantasdic needs to use Gtk::StatusIcon from ruby-gnome2, or not at all" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124648
<zul_> geser: be my guest
<DarkSun88> Hi
<StevenK> Hrm. ENOPERSIA
<munckfish> Hi I've just noticed that 'jetty' is in multiverse, I can download the source using apt but cannot install the binary, why would this be?
<geser> error message?
<StevenK> Oh geeeeeeeeez.
<munckfish> enyc: Couldn't find package jetty
<munckfish> oops
<munckfish> that should have been "E: Couldn't find package jetty"
* StevenK closes the editor window of wajig/src/commands.gz before his eyes start bleeding.
<geser> have you a deb line for multiverse or only a deb-src line for it?
<munckfish> geser: I have both deb and deb-src
<munckfish> I notice that it's arch is 'all' except there is no 'all' in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/
<munckfish> geser: is it likely the package did not build ok for Feisty?
<StevenK> munckfish: Arch: 'all' gets dragged into each binary-*/Packages.gz
<munckfish> ok
* StevenK has a quick look
<geser> jetty is a FTBFS
<munckfish> jetty isn't in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<munckfish> sorry what's a FTBFS?
<StevenK> Fails To Build From Source
<munckfish> aha
<StevenK> And that's the reason, it failed to build.
<munckfish> so it needs love and attention
<munckfish> thx
<geser> yes
<StevenK> It looks a give-back, I'll handle it.
<StevenK> munckfish: It won't get fixed in Feisty, unfortunately.
<munckfish> ok, if I had time to fix it, would it get into Gutsy do you think?
<StevenK> I'm looking at it now, but if one of can, certainly.
<munckfish> I'm trying to understand how the motu team treats multiverse
<munckfish> ok for a start it's build-deb are referring to the wrong names for the sun java packages
<munckfish> s/build-deb/build-deps/
<StevenK> I wonder if it's fixed in Debian
<StevenK> munckfish: If you can prepare a debdiff for this issue, I'm happy to look over it and upload it.
<munckfish> StevenK: ok I'll see what I can do
<munckfish> what's the best way to inform you when it's ready (I'm new to this malarky) lp bug or mailing list?
<geser> LP bug
<StevenK> Bug in Launchpad, filed against jetty
<StevenK> munckfish: Then you can either drop the bug number in here and say there's a debdiff, or subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<StevenK> munckfish: Either way, that should get someone looking at it.
<munckfish> ok thx I'll have a go
<StevenK> munckfish: Also, you could look at setting up a Gutsy pbuilder, and trying a test build.
<geser> munckfish: which java compiler do you want to use?
<munckfish> ok I have gutsy in vmware so that's fine
<geser> iirc you can't use sun-java-5 or sun-java-6 as they ask a question during installation
<munckfish> geser: aha I see
<munckfish> maybe there's another reason why it's stuck
<StevenK> Oooh, I bet that's the reason for the preinst failing with exit status 10, which sounds like debconfage
<geser> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7154134/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.jetty_5.1.10-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is the last build log
<geser> has j2{re,sdk}1.4 also this license question?
<StevenK> Don't they download from the net or something?
<munckfish> StevenK: what do you mean?
<munckfish> I wasn't aware the the jdk downloaded certainly the docs and source need to be downloaded and placed for the installers to find em
<StevenK> munckfish: Reading the build log shows that j2re1.4 and j2sdk1.4 failed to set up, due to their preinst scripts failing with an exit status 10. That sounds like a debconf problem, which might be that the preinst doesn't want to be called with DEBCONF_FRONTEND="noninteractive"
<geser> StevenK: from the deb size for them, I'd say j2{re,sdk}1.4 doesn't download
<munckfish> j2sdk1.4 is the Blackdown implementation
<munckfish> I'm not sure what the licence is on that
<geser> looking at the preinst in the diff.gz it exits with 10 when the license goes get accepted
<munckfish> ok at the end of the package description it says "NOTE: You must accept Sun's EULA prior to successfully installing"
<munckfish> I think judging by the debian bug page this package isn't being very actively maintained, unanswered bugs and new upstream version
<munckfish> I'm referring to the jetty package
<munckfish> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=423199
<ubotu> Debian bug 423199 in jetty "jetty: should this package be orphaned?" [Serious,Open]  
<elmargol> tribe 2 (desktop) doesn't work on qemu?
<StevenK> geser: The first Depends is kaffe
<munckfish> StevenK, geser: you guys dropped out there for a sec? I think gcj is Java 1.4 compatible and it require me to accept a licence
<munckfish> I mean didn't require me to accept a licence when I just installed it then
<pygi> hey Hobbsee :)
<xxxxx1> good morning all
<Hobbsee> heya pygi!
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<geser> StevenK: but not in Build-Depends-Indep: j2sdk1.3 | j2sdk1.4 | j2sdk1.5 | kaffe (>= 2:1.1.5-5)
<ScottK> Good (evening I guess) Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hiya ScottK 
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's evening
* ScottK tries with timezone math, but doesn't always manage it.
<geser> ScottK: TZ="Australia/Sydney" date
<ScottK> Yes, but it's much less work to do it in my head and get it wrong.
<geser> :)
<xxxxx1> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya
<munckfish> geser, StevenK: I'm trying to replace those jdk versions with java-gcj-compat-dev this apparently brings in a java compatible interface for gcj
<ScottK> Hooray!
<munckfish> except, on trying to build the source package I'm getting a warning that the JAVA_HOME var isn't set
* ScottK - for once - does not find a comment on his LP bug from Fujitsu saying "I already reported that as ...".
<bmm> Hi. If upstream doesn't have a .desktop file, how do you add a menu entry (and specifically where)?
<Kmos> bmm: create debian/menu
<Kmos> and 
<Kmos> example:
<Kmos> ?package(gqview):needs="X11" section="Apps/Viewers"\ title="GQview" command="/usr/bin/gqview"\ icon="/usr/share/pixmaps/gqview.xpm"\ longtitle="The GQview image viewer"
<Kmos> bbl
<bmm> Kmos: I've read that ubuntu doesn't use the debian menu ( file:///usr/share/packaging-guide/html/C/appendix-examples.html ) , so It would have to do more and my first test of a package with the "menu" didn't seem to work.
<xxxxx1> ol fernando 
<fernando> xxxxx1, hi
<munckfish> quick newbie question - if I am updating a package that has come from debian, and I need to update some of the debian/* files other than changelog do I need to store these modifications in a patch under debian/patches/*?
<broonie> No. debian/patches is for changes to upstream source. Some things you couldn't modify via debian/patches anyway.
<broonie> (upstream == upstream for Debian in this case)
<munckfish> broonie: thx.
<hroo772> so i found a package that needs updating, but it isn't updated in debian unstable, would we still update ourselves?
<geser> hroo772: if there is a good reason and someone prepares an updated package, it could be done
<hroo772> geser: well i noticed it for openarena the game, which released a new version on july 6th
<geser> have to asked the Debian maintainers about an update?
<hroo772> should i submit a 'wishlist' bug to have it updated? see if that gets anything
<broonie> hroo772: A wishlist bug is the usual method, yes.
<hroo772> cool cool, well ill go do that
<coNP> StevenK: sorry for bugging you again
<StevenK> You haven't even started. :-)
<coNP> can you please tell me if there are any news about openbox 3.4 in debian / ubuntu now?
<StevenK> Not that I've heard.
<coNP> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5874 seems to be untouched
<bmm> Any one who knows ;-): I'm having trouble adding a menu entry to my package. Currently I've got a debian/packagename.menu and dh_installmenu and the menu file is added to the pakage. However the ubuntu packaging guide tells me it won't work and it doesn't. What will work?
<bmm> (I've looked at ogle as an example, but can't find anything really different with my own package and what ogle contains.
<bmm> (a new version of my package, inotifyme, will appear below http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6089 within the next 15mins)
<norsetto> New package available for review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6099 Your help is much appreciated
<norsetto> dholbach: hi Daniel, don't get sunburned the next few weeks.....
<geser> norsetto: don't delete files in ~
<norsetto> its a conf file which needs to be purged
<geser> why?
<geser> and it only works for the user doing the purge
<norsetto> yes, thats the point
<geser> other users using bless have still ~/.config/bless
<norsetto> btw, I asked upstream if this is configurable or hardcoded
<dholbach> norsetto: I'll try not to :)
<norsetto> geser: for instance, I modified few things and purged bless (at that time I still had not added the rm in postrm)
<norsetto> geser: I then reinstalled bless and got warnings becuase it was not finding the right files, that becuase it was using the old configuration files
<geser> norsetto: this also removes the config files for a shared ~ (like also used in a chroot)
<geser> this only works for the admin but not for the other users, which still may have the old config files if bless was purged and installed later again
<norsetto> geser: would you suggest anything else? I'd rather not leave an old unused configuration especially if the user wanted explicitely to get rid of it with a purge
<norsetto> geser: btw, I really appreciate your advice
<geser> other packages still leave files behind in ~, so that's normal
<geser> and as said this only works for a single-user system
<geser> on a multi-user system other users still have a ~/.config/bless file
<norsetto> geser: anything else I can do? Use conffiles perhaps?
<geser> that won't work
<geser> I've also bind-mounted my ~ into my gutsy chroot I use for package building
<norsetto> geser: so, all in all to leave the stuff behind is the lesser evil
<geser> it would be bad if bless purge my config because I purged the package from my chroot but still have it installed in my normal system
<geser> yes, unfortunately
<norsetto> geser: ok thanks, as I said, much appreciated
<geser> is there a reason why you don't use dh_scrollkeeper to generate the scrollkeeper snippet in postinst?
<norsetto> geser: not really, can change to that if it makes it more readable
<geser> it's less error-prone
<geser> the dh_scrollkepper snippets do nearly the same as what you already have in postinst/postrm but they also check how the script got called
<norsetto> geser: so I just change the whole snippet (if ...fi) with dh_scrollkeeper right? Shouldn't I do that for postrm as well?
<geser> you call in debian/rules dh_scrollkeeper (check before if cdbs doesn't already do it for you) and it will place the right code into postinst/postrm
<norsetto> geser: would you suggest a particular rule?
<geser> I'm test-buiding it now to see if cdbs already called dh_scrollkeeper
<norsetto> geser: I looked at my logs but they stop halfways, rebuilding it now too
<norsetto> geser: haven't seen any reference to dh_scrollkeeper
* geser -> lunch, brb
<blueCmd> Can anybody confirm this? I need to be sure about this since I will talk with Novell's iFolder builder about developing an autobuilder for them to Ubuntu. They use stuff like /usr/libexec/web and spread all the Assembly-files all over, I'll propose this: http://rafb.net/p/GAXted73.html but If any packager with Mono experience could tell me if it looks fine, that would be great.
<sladen> I don't know mono unfortunately
<blueCmd> One would think that one of the 162 remaining would :)
<sladen> blueCmd:  :)
<ScottK> All I know about mono is that it isn't seeded by default in Kubuntu.
<blueCmd> http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/ch-packaging.html
<blueCmd> It's based on that, so I'm pretty sure it's OK, but I want to be sure
<sladen> blueCmd: looking at the comment it says something about /usr/share , is it moveing to there, or fro mthere?
<blueCmd> It normally resides in /usr/libexec/web
<blueCmd> So I moved to to /usr/share
<geser> norsetto: untested but it should work if you add dh_scrollkeeper to common-binary-predeb-indep:: where you already have two other dh_ calls
<norsetto> geser: ok, checking now
<Nergar> hello
<jussi01> Nergar: how can we help you?
<Nergar> how can i talk to about upgrading one package in the repositories?
<_MMA_> Can a Universe package have a Multiverse package set as a "Recommend"? (I cant think of one that does atm)
<ScottK> Is it a metapackage?
<jussi01> Nergar: which package?
<_MMA_> ScottK: @ me?
<ScottK> yes
<ScottK> Metapackage recommends get installed by default.
<_MMA_> No.
<ScottK> I think it's OK.
<_MMA_> I have a little project that can use LAME.
<ScottK> I know Main packages can have recommends for Universe.
<_MMA_> Ok
<Nergar> jussi01, i have this problem http://www.nabble.com/gnump3d-displays-absolute-directories-in-url.-t3673485.html
<ScottK> Is the new version in Debian yet?
<jussi01> !info gnump3d gutsy
<ubotu> gnump3d: A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9.9final (gutsy), package size 638 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<jussi01> seems the new version is in gutst
<jussi01> gutsy even
<ScottK> There we go.
<Nergar> ok, i think i can wait till my birthday (oct 21) :P
<geser> are dlls created with mono architecture dependent or independent?
<jussi01> :)
<blueCmd> geser, independant
<Nergar> ok, thnx
<Nergar> later
<blueCmd> geser, The policy even clearly states that Mono-libs _need_ to be Architecture: any
<blueCmd> 3.1.1 For packages that consist of 100% managed code, "Architecture: all" must be chosen in debian/control.
<tuxmaniac> How is the sync from Ubuntu to Debian happen? If some packages are there in Ubuntu and not in Debian how is the process initiated? Is it just filing a ITP?
<Q-FUNK> Hobbsee: do you feel like reviewing a package?
<Hobbsee> Q-FUNK: not really, sorry
<LucidFox> tuxmaniac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributingToDebian
* tuxmaniac hits himself for not searching the wiki before asking a question
<geser> blueCmd: I'm not familiar with mono: how to distinguish managed code from native code?
<AndyP> confusing.. early in the gmpc changelog: "* Use libcurl4 instead of obsolete libcurl3 (Closes: #423915)", and more recently: "* Use libcurl3 instead of obsolete libcurl4 (Closes: #432578)"
<blueCmd> geser, That I'm not sure of :) I know that Gcc produces native code, but do not know if mcs can do that too
<AndyP> both changes done in debian
<Hobbsee> AndyP: you clearly never heard about the curl breakage
<Hobbsee> AndyP: debian went to 4, then back to 3
<AndyP> Hobbsee: no one tells me anything
<ScottK> And StevenK's upload statistics shot way up.
<Hobbsee> AndyP: keep reading #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> AndyP: it's useful
<AndyP> :)
<LucidFox> geser> Managed code is code executed within the CLR.
* AndyP educates himself
<Q-FUNK> foobar (x.y-0ubuntu1) gutsy; urgency=low
<LucidFox> So, basically, all code written in C# or VB.NET is managed code.
<Q-FUNK> this is the correct format for directly going into ubuntu?
<LucidFox> Q-FUNK> yes
<norsetto> geser: I have added dh_scrollkeeper to common-binary-predeb-indep:: but it doesn't work
<geser> hmm
<Q-FUNK> ogra: I packaged the utility that Indrek pointed us to. If you have time to review and sponsor, I built it straight for Ubuntu, because of the upcoming freeze.
<norsetto> geser: I wonder if we need to include dh_installdeb
<blueCmd> geser, I suspect that most of the code is native. There is a flag /d:MONONATIVE, but the only app that google knows using it is iFolder
<blueCmd> most of the code is managed*
<geser> norsetto: dh_clideps: Warning! No Build-Depends(-Indep) on cli-common-dev (>= 0.4.4)!
<geser> you should make the build-dependency versioned
<norsetto> geser: ok
<norsetto> geser: I saw that and I was wondering what it meant, now I know :-)
<geser> norsetto: I've added dh_scrollkeeper to the common-binary-predeb-indep target which didn't work as expected
<geser> now I also renamed the whole target to binary-install/bless:: and it works
<AndyP> dholbach: regarding bug #126697, did you "Grrr" because i did something wrong? let me know so i don't do it again next time :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126697 in kid3 "Please merge kid3 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126697
<dholbach> AndyP: no no no - completely fine :)
<Hobbsee> kid3 is tempramental.  i was meaning to look at that
* AndyP hides from Hobbsee 
<dholbach> AndyP: grrrr because the two .orig.tar.gz tarballs in Ubuntu and Debian are different
<Hobbsee> oh, tarballs differ
<dholbach> AndyP: that was nto remotely your fault
<Hobbsee> yes, i knew there was some reason we didnt sync from debian
<Hobbsee> kid3 is a sync, iirc.
<AndyP> ah cool, that's good news :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: well, it is his responsibility to check, iirc
<dholbach> Hobbsee: he posted a debdiff, it was all completely fine
<dholbach> Hobbsee: he didn't suggest syncing
<norsetto> geser: and u get the right run-time dependancies too?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> presumably debian will implement the dh_icons, then we can sync.
<Hobbsee> actually, if debian has dh_icons now, that could ahve been shoved into debian kde extras
<blueCmd> Of all packages I could have choosen to maintain, why did I choose One java, one .NET and one without autotools? :) I could have choosen 3 libraries noone ever heard of..
<geser> norsetto: Depends: mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1), libglade2.0-cil (>= 2.10.0), libglib2.0-cil (>= 2.10.0), libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.10.0), libmono-corlib2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono-system2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), libmono2.0-cil (>= 1.2.4), gtk-sharp2 (>= 2.8), scrollkeeper
<geser> you can also drop the dh_shlibdeps call as cdbs will call it
<AndyP> btw to check the tarballs are the same, is it ok to compare the hashes in the .dsc files?
<ScottK> blueCmd: For the learning experience?
<norsetto> ok, on the warning, do you still get it after versioning? I do
<blueCmd> ScottK, exactly :)
<LucidFox> blueCmd> What is the third one without autotools?
<geser> norsetto: didn't check yet
<blueCmd> ScottK, I'm handling 2 con-current Upstream negotations, one about license and one about FSH, the other one is blocked because a bug in ant I found :) It's fun as hell!
<Hobbsee> AndyP: yes
<Hobbsee> AndyP: with the knowledge that the source *could* possibly be screwed, so they're wrong
<blueCmd> LucidFox, It's a personal tool, so I'm the one to blaim on that
<blueCmd> blame*
<Hobbsee> but very unlikely
<LucidFox> But what _does_ it use?
<blueCmd> LucidFox, A handmade Makefile
<AndyP> Hobbsee: ok, i'll keep that in mind
<LucidFox> ah
<LucidFox> well, it's not that bad
<blueCmd> LucidFox, No, but the other packages are hard enough :)
<LucidFox> I mean, qdvdauthor used a bloody GUI configuration tool.
<blueCmd> Woo, that's nice :)
<LucidFox> (which can also work in command-line mode, but the point still stands)
<geser> norsetto: setting Build-Depends-Indep: cli-common-dev (>= 0.4.4), ... and the warning is gone
<LucidFox> geser, sorry for an off-topic question, but where did you get your username from?
<norsetto> geser: ok, I tried that before, but before versioning, and didn't work
<rmunn> I have a bit of an unusual packaging question... I'm trying to package a piece of software where upstream forgot to set the +x bit on ./configure, which doesn't show up in a .diff.gz. Where would be the best place to set the +x bit on ./configure - debian/rules, or what?
<norsetto> geser: I was thinking to use 0.4.6 (which is edgy-backports up)
<LucidFox> rmunn> just before the command that runs configure
<rmunn> So, in debian/rules then.
<LucidFox> in the default debian/rules, it's config.status
<geser> LucidFox: taken from the "Night Watch" books written by Sergej Lukianenko I was just reading as I started with IRC and needed to pick a username
<LucidFox> geser> Great
<LucidFox> Just as I guessed ^_^
<LucidFox> you should watch the movies as well
<rmunn> LucidFox: Thanks for the help.
<geser> LucidFox: only the first one was shown in german cinemas till now (I also have it on DVD)
<LucidFox> Also, rmunn, you will generally want to keep the diff.gz restricted to the debian/ directory
<norsetto> geser: would you be so kind to pastebin your control and rules? I still get that warning.....
<rootvzla> epale leonel 
<geser> norsetto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30452/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30453/
<Q-FUNK> http://q-funk.iki.fi/debian/pool/m/mkelfimage/mkelfimage_2.7-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Q-FUNK> if anybody feels like reviewing and sponsoring this, be my guest.
<norsetto> geser: thanks, the only diff is mine (>=0.4.4) yours (>= 0.4.4)!? rules is identical
<norsetto> geser: indeed with >= 0.4.4 no warning ... is this supposed to be so or is a little buggie in dh_clidebs?
<munckfish> I'm trying to run debuild -S for a gutsy package but I'm on feisty - I have a warning from lintian about bad distribution in the changelog, is there some config I need to add to make that go away, or should I just ignore it?
<Hobbsee> you can ignore it
<munckfish> Hobbsee: thx
<geser> norsetto: >=0.4.4 should afaik also works, so I guess dh_clidebs is a little petty about the whitespace
<norsetto> geser: thanks mate, you have been a real help
<geser> np
<ryanakca> erm, how do I fix this? http://pastebin.ca/626460 , and , should I get "W: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz was corrupt" ?
<geser> ryanakca: have you tried if re-running apt-get update fixed it?
<ryanakca> geser: yes
<geser> hmm, I guessed that you hit a mirror pulse but if it remains if you re-run it than probably something else
<LaserJock> is there a MOTU about? :-)
<ScottK> Yes
<AndyP> !ask | LaserJock 
<ubotu> LaserJock: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AndyP> ;)
<jussi01> lol
<LaserJock> ScottK: got time for a quick metapackage review for me?
<rootvzla> hi LaserJock 
<rootvzla> :-)
<ScottK> LaserJock: No, I need to be out the door in 15 minutes.  Sorry.
<LaserJock> AndyP: thanks, I would never have known ;-)
<LaserJock> ScottK: ok,, no problem
<geser> LaserJock: what for do you need a MOTU?
<LaserJock> geser: I need a quick ack of a source package I'm uploading to NEW. the .dsc is at http://laserjock.us/ubuntu/edubuntu-addon-meta_0.1.dsc
<guardian> hi
<zul> hery LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi zul 
<guardian> i installed alsa 1.0.14 gutsy debs from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/  , on my feisty setup. tried to make my emu1212m work. still no luck there's no sound
<guardian> is there anything else i should have done, appart from installing the debs ?
<tsmithe> well i would guess the problem is you don't have the firmware uploaded
<guardian> hmm makes sense, how to do that ? i've never configured alsa by myself
<tsmithe> hang on about half an hour, and i have a recent-ish alsa-firmware package uploaded to my repository
<tsmithe> i'm going to start looking at including the alsa-firmwares into linux-restricted-modules
<guardian> oh ok
<LaserJock> guardian: you sing the sacred chant of "song of the crimsun god", turn around 3 times, and clap your hands ;-)
<guardian> also, i have a sblive aswell in the box, it does not work :)
<tsmithe> hmm the sblive should work
<tsmithe> what is the ouput from `asoundconf list`?
<guardian> LaserJock: i know he's involved, yet i guess it must be annoying to answer the same alsa questions again and again :)
<tsmithe> guardian, heh. i think he feels the same way :)
<tsmithe> one day, i'll know enough to be some help
<guardian> tsmithe: it outputs Emu1212m Live and also stuff related to my live cam (quickcam zoom something taht is not even recognized :) )
<guardian> i tried to set default card using asoundconf
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> ok
<geser> LaserJock: looks ok after a quick review
<guardian> i'll test again in about 40 mins, girlfriend's using the box right now, and my laptop is running windows
* enyc reads scrollback ;-)
<tsmithe> guardian, ok
<LaserJock> geser: ok thanks, it's a pretty trivial package
<tsmithe> guardian, alsa-firmware 1.0.14rc4 is uploading
<enyc> aha... munchfish writing to enyc by mistake... [ok] 
<geser> LaserJock: those files in desktop should they validate with desktop-file-validate?
<geser> LaserJock: warning: key "Encoding" in group "Desktop Entry" is deprecated
<geser> but I don't know if it needed here
<LaserJock> geser: hmm, they don't *have* to validate, but I can fix that easily, I just copied the existing format
<ryanakca> geser: ah, fixed. 
<geser> here is your quick ACK for it :)
<LaserJock> ;-)
<AndyP> looks like gmpc will be ok for syncing once libmpd 0.14.0-2 makes its way into gutsy, pending a test build of course
<superm1> ScottK, fyi: lgpl3 is now in the common licenses directory
<superm1> LGPL-3 is the name of the file
<rootvzla> hi statik 
<statik> hi rootvzla
<tsmithe> guardian, sorry that took longer than i expected. it'll probably be another half-hour yet. (mistakes with ppa and upload speeds to blame)
<rootvzla> hola tsmithe 
<tsmithe> hi rootvzla
<guardian> np
<rootvzla> hi leonel 
<ryanakca> hmm. Any sbuilders have any idea what I can do to fix http://pastebin.ca/626606?
<xtknight> TheMuso_, sorry i haven't been around to deal with that bug uploading.  but i will try to be here later on tonight if you want to.  or whenever's cool
<guardian> tsmithe: ok i can access the linux box
<guardian> how can i test my sb live ?
<tsmithe> guardian, well, you can run `asoundconf set-default-card` on the card you want, then try speaker-test
<tsmithe> i'll see if alsa-firmware is built yet
<tsmithe> unfortunately not
<tsmithe> let's take this to private message
<guardian> it reports errors
<guardian> sure
<xxxxx1> bye all
<alexr> Hi there
<alexr> doko: any chance you looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gramps/+bug/120569 yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120569 in gtkspell "[gutsy]  gtkspell segfaults when trying to set the language on gtk.TextView" [High,Confirmed]  
<doko> alexr: sorry, not yet
<alexr> I don't want to bug you every day
<alexr> but we really need it fixed somehow
<alexr> our app cannot run because of this: gtkspell segfaults python
<alexr> doko: should I check back in a week?
<doko> alexr: did you check with recent gutsy`
<doko> ?
<alexr> Not me, but another devel from our team tried the recent gutsy test release
<alexr> Not sure if this is recent enough
<alexr> doko: he tried Tribe-2
<jekil> if i have a source "tar.gz" like this http://update.aptana.com/update/3.2/aptana_update.zip ?
<jekil> i must repackage it to aptana-version.tar.gz ?
<geser> yes, dpkg expects a orig.tar.gz
<jekil> geser: so i can repackage it?
<Jazzva> What do I need to enter in debian/rules to copy the icon file? I tried with "cp $(CURDIR)/debian/fakenes.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps/fakenes.xpm" and got the "Permission error"... any other way to do this?
<geser> jekil: yes
<geser> Jazzva: the package is build in $(CURDIR)/debian/<packagename> (or debian/tmp)
<Jazzva> geser: So, instead of /usr/... I should copy it to $(CURDIR)/debian//usr/...
<Jazzva> ?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-20
<elektranox> has the copyright file to include the realname or is a pseudonym ok, too?
<Jazzva> elektranox: I think I read somewhere that it has to be realname, but I'm not sure...
<elektranox> and what is if the author doesn't want to say it -_-
<Jazzva> elektranox: Dunno :/...
<DktrKranz> could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6116 ? thank you.
<blueCommand> DktrKranz, I think it's against policy to distribute .jar files containing pre-compiled executables, but don't take my word for it.
<blueCommand> I'm thinking about hstart.exe
<DktrKranz> I'm not sure, since some extensions already into archives contains such files
<DktrKranz> firefox-webdeveloper is one of them
<DktrKranz> anyway, thanks for the hint, I'll look at it
<Amaranth> if you can compile it cool, otherwise i guess that's multiverse stuff
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<blueCommand> non-ScottK pong
* blueCommand realises that apachelogger was probably trying to reach ScottK and not test his connection.
<apachelogger> blueCommand: indeed, that was the plan ^_^
<blueCommand> Bah
<blueCommand> But now you know that your connection works!
<apachelogger> blueCommand: yeah, thanks for that :D
<blueCommand> Anytime!
<rootvzla> hi elkbuntu 
<rootvzla> hi leonel 
<leonel> e
<leonel> ea
<rootvzla> como anda todo leonel ?
<ajmitch> sigh, more tzdata updates to do
<Ademan> anyone know if ant-contrib is the ant-optional package?
<ryanakca> hmm. Any sbuilders have any idea what I can do to fix http://pastebin.ca/626606?
<Jazzva> Any reviewer who could take a quick look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6117 ? :)
<xtknight> what is meant by "Expert" here?  https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/test/512
<Amaranth> expert install
<xtknight> i dont see the option for that in the cd boot
<xtknight> do you pass "expert" on the kernel command line?
<xtknight> (aware that tribe 3 is already out but just for future reference)
<minghua> xtknight: It's probably only in alternative CD.
<xtknight> minghua, yea that's what im using but i dont see the option there
<xtknight> minghua, text mode install maybe?
<xtknight> i mean command line system install*
<xtknight> oh i see it
<xtknight> you press F6
<Amaranth> xtknight: you pass 'expert' as a boot option
<xtknight> that's weird i've never used that before and never knew it even exited
<minghua> Well, I know Debian's installer has expert and expertgui.  Not sure about Ubuntu.
<Flannel> xtknight: it was advertised up until edgy, as an F command
<xtknight> i notice a lot of requests for syncs from debian.  can anyone do that or only those who are privileged?
<xtknight> (in launchpad, that is)
<StevenK> Only ubuntu-archive can.
<minghua> (and before ubuntu-archive people act on them, there is an ACK from a ubuntu-core-dev or ubuntu-dev needed, for main and universe packages, respectively.)
<rootvzla> epale effie_jayx 
<rootvzla> hola grunch
<[GruncH] > hi rootvzla :)
<shin> Hi. 
<shin> Anybody in here?
<shin> ?
<crimsun> do you have a legitimate question?
<shin> No. Sorry. Just I wish to check that my IRC works or not. 
<shin> This is the first time to use this app. Sorry for disturbing you. 
<crimsun> TheMuso_: do you rely on gdm's audio notification being audible before attempting to log in?
<TheMuso_> crimsun: Not at all.
<TheMuso_> crimsun: I can see the login appear.
<crimsun> TheMuso_: ok, thanks.  I'm considering the a11y issue that mjg59 raised regarding the audio notification being muted and thus, inaudible.
<levander> Why is svk in Gutsy at revision 1.08, even though in Debian unstable it's at 2.01?
<TheMuso_> crimsun: Just because I don't, doesn't mean others don't either. I am sure many a blind Ubuntu user finds it useful.
<crimsun> TheMuso_: right, I need to ask on an a11y mailing list.
* crimsun hasn't received much feedback
<TheMuso> crimsun: I can answer it for you already. I am sure people will object to it going away.
<TheMuso> I don't care, but if I know the community as well as I do, they will raise their objections very strongly.
<TheMuso> Seeing Ubuntu drop speakup is one good example of this.
<ajmitch> levander: someone has to go to the effort of remerging it
<TheMuso> There was an absolute uproar.
<crimsun> TheMuso: yes, I'm more interested in finding a workaround at this point.  It doesn't look like my original approach is workable WRT a11y.
<TheMuso> crimsun: Right.
<TheMuso> crimsun: Sorry, but I thought I'd save you the bother of asking a community that I already know the answer for.
<TheMuso> People don't even think we are doing enough for the live CD as it is.
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<Amaranth> crimsun: i'm not blind and i find that very useful
<crimsun> Amaranth: right, I know there are people who want both sides ("too loud during meeting" vs. "require a11y hint")
<Amaranth> wait, having the sound muted on boot wasn't accidental?
<crimsun> it's not muted on boot currently (nor has it been in any Ubuntu release)
<crimsun> granted, the current method is _extremely_ hackish, because not all drivers use Master/PCM/Wave*
<evand> Does one have to bump the ubuntu revision when correcting a FTBFS?
<levander> ajmitch: Does that svk package have to be merged before the DebianImportFreeze?  What's the deadline for getting svk merged so it gets in the Gutsy release?
<levander> I wonder if there was some problem merging svk because it was not auto-imported from Debian unstable?
<Ademan> has ant-contrib been packaged?
<Ademan> (http://ant-contrib.sourceforge.net/)
<RAOF> TheMuso: Hey
<Ademan> has ant-contrib been packaged? (http://ant-contrib.sourceforge.net/)
<xtknight> doesn't appear to be, according to "apt-cache search" with all official repos enabled on Ubuntu Feisty
<minghua> Well, you may want to search in gutsy.  And REVU as well.
<xtknight> not seeing it in Gutsy
<xtknight> not sure about REVU
<joejaxx> i should start a Community of non sleepers in Antarctica
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> because everywhere i go people sleep and no one is awake
<Burgundavia> joejaxx: if you can feed me, pay me and give me a good access, I woudl join you
<joejaxx> Burgundavia: lol
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> i need to catch up on three weeks worth of emails :(
<harrisony> quick question im reading through the packaging guide and have pbuilder and CDBS sounds easy but i still dont get it :P
<joejaxx> i would help but i do not use cdbs :(
* minghua finds the requirement of "feed me and pay me" very strange, then thinks about Antarctica, and appreciates Burgundavia's thoroughness.
<harrisony> joejaxx, how do you do them
<Burgundavia> minghua: given the cost of shipping anything down there...
<joejaxx> harrisony: the good old fashion way
<joejaxx> Burgundavia: Icee's for everyone lol
<harrisony> joejaxx, which is
<joejaxx> they do not show you the non-CDBS way on the packaging guide?
<minghua> They do.  I think they even show the non-debhelper way.
<joejaxx> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<joejaxx> harrisony: ^
<joejaxx> minghua: oh
<joejaxx> harrisony: why not do the non-CDBS way if it is in the guide? :P
<harrisony> joejaxx, i was told cddb was dead easy 
<joejaxx> oh
<joejaxx> i do not know
<joejaxx> for me it is just easier to build a rules file lol
<joejaxx> i guess YMMV
<dholbach> good morning
<harrisony> morning
<Ademan> xtknight: heh, sorry i was afk, when people say Ademan though it usually makes me come running
<xtknight> lol ill keep that in mind
<Ademan> xtknight: i was wondering about the ant-optional package, i don't know what it might contain if not ant-contrib
<xtknight> ya it has ant-optional
<xtknight> let me check
<xtknight> dpkg -L ant-optional | grep -i contrib
<xtknight> nothing there
<xtknight> nothing here either 
<xtknight> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ant-contrib&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
* harrisony builds 1st ubuntu package
<harrisony> yay it failed!, stupid gpg key
<xtknight> sounds like my 10th ubuntu package also lol
<harrisony> question , when i do dh_make there are all these ex files in /debian/ do i need them?
<man-di> hello all
<dholbach> hey man-di
<man-di> StevenK: about sear: I still wait for upstream, but I started to look into solving the guichan issue myself too
<man-di> StevenK: what next sear will need is guichan in gutsy
<man-di> StevenK: I saw it was removed
<man-di> is the person here who uploaded jedit to REVU?
<dholbach> man-di: it seems to be https://launchpad.net/~zic
<dholbach> I search on http://launchpad.net/people - but it seems he's not on IRC atm
<man-di> after shortly looking into it I think about writing a book for the comments on the package...
<man-di> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> man-di: a book?
<man-di> dholbach: as in "some place with much space for text"
<dholbach> that much wrong? :-/
<man-di> yes
<dholbach> java packaging seems to be tricky to get it right
<man-di> it is a bit tricky
<man-di> and the java policy is a bit outdated
<man-di> so people get confused an what to do
<man-di> and noone took the time yet to update it or write some documentation for best practices
<dholbach> I think it might make sense to just collect the comments you make on some wiki page and go from there
<man-di> dholbach: there are lots of bug reports in the Debian BTS about missing/wrong stuff
<dholbach> maybe it'd make sense to call for all interested contributors and walk that team through bug reports, reviewed packages, etc to aggregate information and udpate documentation where needed
<man-di> dholbach: the plan was to sit together with some people (also from other distros) and find a common base and implement that. This way Linux in general gets a consistent platform for Java devs and users
<dholbach> that'd be great
<man-di> that meeting is currently being organized
<man-di> also with people from SUN involved
<man-di> and as SUN people are especially interested in Debian/Ubuntu they want to help with the policy too
<dholbach> super
<man-di> but this takes time
<dholbach> right, but also, it might help to write something like a documentation roadmap specification, where you list examples, bugs reports, etc that you know about and that contain valuable information - so contributors can help with fixing docs or at least make sure you have all the bits in the right place
<dholbach> I don't know how well that works out, but it might be a good start
<man-di> that is one reason why noone updated existing stuff, as it will change again anyway
<dholbach> hrm, ok
<man-di> dholbach: now I only need to find someone who likes to write such a documentation. I'm not a good writer but I can give the ideas
<dholbach> as soon as you have the necessary bits and pieces in place, and general outline of what's needed, I think that a call for contributors on some mailing lists would help
<Q-FUNK> would anybody be available to sponsor and review?
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - the queue gets reviewed very quickly nowadays
<Q-FUNK> ok, it seems I fist need to be added to the keyring
<man-di> dholbach: I should perhaps try to get some of people of MOTU Java Growers active
<Q-FUNK> ah. wait, already uploaded, so it should be recognized.
<jussi01> Q-FUNK: ajmitch should be up, he can help with that
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: keyring? you just need to file a bug with a debdiff or a package and subscribe ubuntu-{universe,main}-sponsors
<dholbach> man-di: that'd be great
<Q-FUNK> dholbach: new package
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: is it in debian already?
<coNP> what do you think about hacking REVU's lintian?
<Q-FUNK> dholbach: it isn't
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: ok
<coNP> it does not know about our distributions on the one hand and warns about NMUs (that is normal in Ubuntu AFAIK)
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: it's ok if you link to that package in a bug that's tagged as 'needs-packaging
<dholbach> the bug lists marked on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews are triaged regularly
<Q-FUNK> it's already packaged
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: I understand - but bugs that are tagged as 'needs-packaging' and are marked as 'fix committed' will get reviewed
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: but you can upload to REVU too
<dholbach> we're gradually changing the process at the moment
<Q-FUNK> ah, ok
<dholbach> sorry for the inconvenience of having to pick one
<Q-FUNK> :)
<Q-FUNK> http://q-funk.iki.fi/debian/pool/m/mkelfimage/mkelfimage_2.7-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ogra> Q-FUNK, whats that ? i'D rather see us fixing the mknbi package
<Q-FUNK> ogra: see my mail.  mkbi cannot be fixed, because it uses bios calls, which linuxbios doesn't support.
<ogra> ah
<ogra> hmm
<Q-FUNK> ->ltsp :)
<ogra> well that tool needs to be good enough to go to main ...
<ogra> it wont help anything in universe for the thin clients 
<ogra> (ltsp-build-client doesnt use any universe stuff)
<Q-FUNK> yes, it would
<Q-FUNK> and that's a new procedure for me
<Q-FUNK> ditto for -amd, mind you
<Ademan> it's not preffered to specify the entire dependency tree is it (for build-deps)
<Q-FUNK> there, uploaded to revu
<geser> Ademan: it's sufficient to specify the direct build-depends
<Q-FUNK> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6120
<geser> Q-FUNK: what's in linux-i386/convert.bin.c?
<geser> it looks like a binary blob
<DktrKranz> could you please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6116 ? there's a .jar file too, I'm not sure this is redistributable or not
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I don't have time just now, but I'd suggest you put your question about the .jar file in a comment on REVU, so all reviewers will be aware of it.
<DktrKranz> I'll do, thanks
<geser> DktrKranz: I doubt that the jar file is the preferred format for modifications
<Q-FUNK> geser: I'm guessing that's the ELF header.
<DktrKranz> I fear so, but I looked at some other extension and they shipped such file too
<Q-FUNK> geser: they released everything under the GPL and have no mention of binary blob, so I'd asusme it's kosher.
<DktrKranz> I'm not sure if they package it at runtime, though
<Q-FUNK> generally, upstream has poor changelogs and bad makefiles, which was a pain to work around
<geser> Q-FUNK: there exist kernel drivers under GPL which contain(ed) binary blobs in .h files, so I wouldn't take it for granted that everything is ok
<Q-FUNK> they also forgot to clean their tree before releasing
<Q-FUNK> I really wonder why they use such a complex makefile with makefile.conf and a separate cofig dir, for such a small package.
<DarkSun88> Salve
<Q-FUNK> geser: fair enough.  if everyone thinks that this should go to restericted, I'll change it
<geser> Q-FUNK: ask an archive admin about his opinion in this files
<geser> Q-FUNK: reading the Makefile it looks like it's generated file
<geser> Q-FUNK: so it should be ok, but it would be better if the files a regnerated during build
<Q-FUNK> geser: indeed so, but upsteam's build system sucks completely, not juston this particular point
<xxxxx1> hello all
<xxxxx1> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya xxxxx1 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<CrummyGummy> Hi all, I've got a configure script that needs an argument. Where in the rules file do I put this? I'm using cdbs.
<geser> CrummyGummy: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml#id2528414
<Kmos> can someone add package wine-doors to ubuntu ?
<Kmos> 0.1 *final* is out
<CrummyGummy> geser, Thanks
<Hobbsee> Kmos: when you package it, sure.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> geser: can you archive this one? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5723
<Hobbsee> Kmos: archived
<Kmos> thanks
<Kmos> http://www.wine-doors.org/releases/wine-doors_0.1-1_all.deb
<Kmos> not on debian yet
<geser> Kmos: you need the source package, the deb alone doesn't help
<LucidFox> "Launchpad is offline"?
<Kmos> geser: yeah, i know
<Kmos> =)
<Kmos> just to show there is already a deb
<geser> LucidFox: try reloading
<siretart> emacs22 now in gutsy! yay! :)
* coNP hugs siretart 
<siretart> btw, since we have a working emacs lp group (https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/), do we have a similar group for vim?
<fernando> moin all
<xxxxx1> hello fernando 
<fernando> hi xxxxx1 
<xxxxx1> fernando, libgnomedb3 is in archive ;)
<fernando> xxxxx1, great work! congrats
<fernando> building mergeant now
<xxxxx1> rocks
<xxxxx1> hello dholbach 
<dholbach> re
<dholbach> hi xxxxx1
<zul> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey zul
<zul> how is it going?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach, hello
<zul> good no complaints so far
<dholbach> hey tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> dholbach, thanks for the ACks for the Science packages :-)
<dholbach> no problem :)
<Hobbsee> oh noes, it's dholbach!
<Lutin> anyone having issues with sound card not being detected in gutsy, but ok in feisty ?
<Q-FUNK> geser: can you add your earlier comments to the package's revu to help the whole motu crew reach a decision?
<StevenK> Ha. TheMuso tells lies.
<TheMuso> StevenK: ?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: indeed he does.  STONE HIM!!!
* TheMuso runs.
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<StevenK> TheMuso: "I won't be back on tonight." Technically, you're right, but you are...
<Q-FUNK> Hobbsee: you're welcome to review it too: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6120
<TheMuso> StevenK: I said I'd make an exception.
<TheMuso> For you folks.
<StevenK> Ah ha
<TheMuso> As it is, I'm not on for long.
<blueCmd> Are there any statistics of how much space main + restricted + universe + multiverse take up?
<blueCmd> Monthly or so
<\sh> blueCmd: space?
<\sh> blueCmd: diskspace?
<blueCmd> Yes
<blueCmd> I'm asking because I'm wondering how many DVDs it would take to fit it all in one install serie
<\sh> feisty: 25G     total (386+amd64+all).debs
<\sh> (dapper+edgy+feisty)*(i386+amd64+all).debs == 70G
<\sh> not much diskspace...
<blueCmd> \sh, thanks!
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> looking at the hello source
<cbx33> and the dpkg source
<cbx33> i'm a little confued
<cbx33> in the rules file
<cbx33> i can see the make being run
<cbx33> but where is the make install?
<coNP> cbx33: there is no make install
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> i see
<cbx33> nevermind then
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> that's what confused me
<xtknight>         $(MAKE) INSTALL_PROGRAM="$(INSTALL_PROGRAM)" \
<xtknight>                 prefix=$$(pwd)/debian/tmp/usr install
<xtknight> what's that?
<coNP> cbx33: in fact "binary-arch"  is that
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> though so
<xtknight> (from "hello") it kinda looks like make install
<cbx33> what is $(MAKE)
<cbx33> make?
<ivoks> shell variable
<cbx33> tought so
<blueCmd> Who is postmaster for ubuntu-motu@ists.ubuntu.com ?
<\sh> blueCmd: mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<blueCmd> Since I have a "Waiting for moderator approval" mesasge queued
<blueCmd> And wanted to poke that person
<\sh> blueCmd: just wait
<coNP> blueCmd: have a look at the web interface
<\sh> blueCmd: most probably that the list maintainer itself didn't approve it for now...it will be approved in time
<blueCmd> Good :)
<leonel> Good day everyone !
<cbx33> hey peeps - take this scenario
<cbx33> I have a source, with a Makefile
<cbx33> how would I go about splitting it up into 3 binary packages
<cbx33> would I just use the make for making, and then install files seperately with dh_install?
<geser> create three package stanzas in debian/control
<cbx33> yeh I know that bit
<cbx33> it's the how to pull out seperate sections
<geser> and create <pkg>.install> files
<cbx33> really?
<cbx33> that's the real way to do it?
<geser> the debs will get build from debian/<pkg>
<geser> so you need to split the files to the right pkg
<cbx33> cooool - /me is so proud of himself.  w000h000
<cbx33> i knew that
<cbx33> just checking
<geser> and the easiest way would be through <pkg>.install files
<cbx33> so even if the source had a make install
<cbx33> I wouldn't use it
<geser> let "make install" install it to debian/tmp/ and move the files from there to the right package
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> geser, mind if i ask a few more questions?
<cbx33> so would i make install with a prefix?
<geser> cbx33: see the dh_install manpage, section EXAMPLES. there is a small example how to split the files into two packages
<cbx33> ahhh ok
<geser> you can also look how other packages do it
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> i think i get it
<cbx33> know of any small ones that do that kinda thing?
<cbx33> that i can use as an example?
<geser> sorry, not of top of my head
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> ok np
<geser> library should be good examples, as they split the library and the headers
<AndyP> does MoM have a problem with .po files or something? i've seen a few instances where .po files have been said to conflict and get split into .DEBIAN and .UBUNTU but they don't differ at all
<cbx33> geser, so....when i run the make install
<cbx33> should i prefix it?
<cbx33> to install to tmp
<cbx33> then the install files install debian/tmp/usr/something to somewhere else?
<cbx33> is that right?
<geser> yes
<cbx33> awesome
<evand> Can anyone offer insight into why gnome-bluetooth 0.9.0 FTBFS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8529564/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.gnome-bluetooth_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?  It says it's missing gail-dev, but that's an eventual dep of libgnomeui-dev.
<evand> It also builds fine in my local pbuilder.
<superm1> evand, what if you just add gail-dev as an explicit build dependency to gnome-bluetooth?
<evand> I would, I'm just not sure it's right and proper :)
<Hobbsee> evand: throw libgail-dev at it
<evand> ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> dunno why it'd work on your local pbuilder though
<evand> yeah, it's quite odd.
<superm1> evand, according to my local box,   apt-cache depends libgnomeui-dev |grep gail comes up with nothing
<Hobbsee> evand: oh, do you have b-d and b-d-i's?
<evand> eh? can you expand that
<superm1> Hobbsee, you mean build dependencies an build dependencies architecture independent?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> sorry, i'm being lazy :)
<Hobbsee> evand: what superm1 said
<Hobbsee> evand: and which arch are you building on?
<evand> Well, shouldn't gnome-bluetooth -> libgnomeui-dev -> libgnomecanvas2-dev -> libgail-dev work?
<evand> Hobbsee: amd64
<Hobbsee> evand: it should, but answer the question about whehter there's a Build Depends Indep section of debian/control
<evand> negative, just build-dep
<superm1> evand, you sure its a depend of libgnomecanvas2-dev?  I looked at that one too - and it doesn't come up
<Hobbsee> okay, so it's not sbuild/pbuilder kludgery
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ rdepends  libgail-dev
<Hobbsee> libgail-dev
<Hobbsee> Reverse Depends:
<Hobbsee>   libgnomecanvas2-dev
<Hobbsee>   gnome-core-devel
<superm1> ah well on feisty its not :)
<Hobbsee>   libgtkhtml2-dev
<Hobbsee>   libgail-gnome-dev
<Hobbsee>   libeel2-dev
<Hobbsee>   libatspi-dev
<Hobbsee> it should be OK.
<evand> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6087 incase anyone wanted to take a look
<Hobbsee> bah, who uses that anyway...
<Hobbsee> Package gail was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Hobbsee> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gail.pc'
<Hobbsee> that makes me wonder
<Hobbsee> seeing as gali.pc isnt found with dpkg -S
<evand> libgail-dev doesn't even seem to get installed in the build logs.
<evand> hrm
<Hobbsee> i'd try hardcoding libgail-dev
<Hobbsee> yet it installs  libgail-common libgail18....
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: because hardcoding the world has always worked so well in the past
<Hobbsee> in fact, it doesnt even grab  libgnomecanvas2-dev
<superm1> Hobbsee, even in a gutsy chroot, i didn't see that same result as you did for the rdepends, libgnomecanvas2-dev wasn't present
<Hobbsee> libgnomecanvas2-dev | 2.19.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<Hobbsee> superm1: that one?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: depends what you hardcode, and where
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: /me was joking
<Hobbsee> :P
<superm1> Hobbsee, oh must have been after i apt-get update'd last night.  I was one version behind
<Hobbsee> evand: ah, found it.
<Hobbsee> evand: apt-cache show gnome-bluetooth | grep libgnomeui
* Hobbsee hugs grep --color
<Hobbsee> it's seriously the most useful invention, after grep.
<evand> arr
<Hobbsee> evand: that'll do it :)
<Hobbsee> still doesnt explain why it built in your pbuilder, though...
<evand> indeed, that is quite odd
<eagles0513875> sup guys
<Hobbsee> evand: you're trying it?
<Hobbsee> superm1: that'll do it :)
* Hobbsee should really put apt-get update on a cron or something
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey suprised ur up late lol
* eagles0513875 needs to figer out how to set a cron up lol
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i'm heading towards bed...
* eagles0513875 also needs to understand what the gui means and how to set it up right
<eagles0513875> there r alot of updated pkgs today 
* Hobbsee --> bed.  night all!
<evand> Hobbsee: so just require libgnomeui-dev >= 2.91somethingsomething?
<evand> damn!
<AndyP> did i read somewhere that packages that depend on a virtual package should also depend on an alternative or something?
<broonie> AndyP: Yes. They should have a dep in the form "default | virtual"
<broonie> This is so apt has some idea what to install if the virtual package isn't already present.
<AndyP> broonie: thought so, i'm currently wrestling with a package that depends on a virtual package without depending on al alternative
<AndyP> s/ al / an /
<AndyP> unfortunately the virtual package is new in the source package and hasn't made it into ubuntu yet (libgstreamer0.10-ruby) hmm, actually it might be just a "dummy" package and not a virtual package
<broonie> It's a dummy package in Debian. "This is a dummy package depending on the library for the current default version of Ruby."
<AndyP> as i thought. for some reason my brain registered "dummy" as "virtual" :/
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> we all make mistakes dude
<xxxxx1> Hobbsee, ^_-
<Hobbsee> i missed whatever was said
<xxxxx1> :)
<stgraber> Hobbsee: oh, a 40 minutes night :)
<Hobbsee> stgraber: you know when you've got a list of stuff that you just have to write out, else you cant sleep?
<stgraber> yeah, know that ... :)
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: what u come back for
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: to write out a whole bunch of stuff
<Hobbsee> evand: did you get it working?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: ur todo list
<Hobbsee> not exactly.
<eagles0513875> i need to learn programming badly
<evand> well, it worked in pbuilder before so I'm not sure if this fixes it, but I upped the dependency to libgnomeui-dev (>= 2.19.0)
<evand> is that what you were suggesting?
<Hobbsee> evand: i think so, yes.
<evand> I increased the ubuntu version for the change.  I'm not sure if that's necessary since it never hit the archive, but it's on REVU if any motus want to sponsor it.
<Hobbsee> evand: i'll look after actually sleeping, or a couple of days after, if no one else has.  please email me about it
<evand> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> evand: you shouldnt need the versioned dep
<Hobbsee> evand: as in, it'll pick up the latest in the archive anyway
<fernando> can somebody review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6124
<evand> that's what I thought, but it doesn't seem to be.
<Hobbsee> evand: but, i'll look later if you send me an email about it
<Hobbsee> else i will forget
* Hobbsee has a relative coming for the week, tomorrow.
<tuxmaniac> hey, any mentors out there for me from MOTU School?
<evand> thanks
* Hobbsee doesnt mentor
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, :-)
* Hobbsee doesnt really have the patience for it, and such.
<Hobbsee> however, happy to answer random questions in here if i'm not busy
* tuxmaniac loves teaching and mentoring :-)
<eagles0513875> anyone care to take a look at my amarok bug
<eagles0513875> that i reported
<tuxmaniac> eagles0513875, i dont use amarok. its banshee and it rocks!
<eagles0513875> ?
<tuxmaniac> eagles0513875, you mean triage your bug?
<eagles0513875> no
* AndyP wants whatever drugs tuxmaniac is on
<eagles0513875> nobody has taken a look at it 
* jdong runs sharkattack through backports triaging
<eagles0513875> :(
<jdong> the workflow is quite divine :)
* eagles0513875 runs to corner and criess
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: to fix eagles0513875 $mypetbug
<eagles0513875> im using the f knockoff of amarok and i hate it
<tuxmaniac> AndyP, hmm. May be I should leave. Long flight has taken its toll Isuppose
<eagles0513875> $mypetbug
<eagles0513875> lol
<Hobbsee> tuxmaniac: instead of any of the others in the bugtracker.
<eagles0513875> ll
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee, :))
<AndyP> tuxmaniac: no no, stick around and let me soak up your enthusiasm ;)
<Hobbsee> the fact that no one here is likely to know any amarok code seems to be irrelevant
<eagles0513875> it doesnt seem to be a problem with amarok
<eagles0513875> r the kde pkgs altered before being put in the repositories
<Hobbsee> uh, yes.
<Hobbsee> they need debian/ dirs for a start....
<eagles0513875> i have a feeling my amarok issue is a bug with kde 3.5.7 pkgs
<Hobbsee> then find it, and fix it.
<eagles0513875> i dont know anything about any programming languages
<Hobbsee> ...then learn.
<xtknight> hey eagles0513875  ;)
<xtknight> any progress?
<eagles0513875> xtknight: with what
<xtknight> tell me you changed the title of that bug :o
<xtknight> the amarok one
<eagles0513875> :( how do i do that lol
* tuxmaniac plays eagles mildly and goes to have some rest
<eagles0513875> ive narrowed it down to a bug in the kde 3.5.7 pkgs cuz ive compiled amarok from source flac from source dont know what else it could be except for kde
<tuxmaniac> bye gang
<eagles0513875> later tuxmaniac
<xtknight> well, again, if you can't fix it yourself that should be something you can mention in the bug, then perhaps others can use that to fix it
<Hobbsee> may be a difference in the version of flac, too
<eagles0513875> possible
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: when i installed flac from repositoriy and souce it seems to be the same version
<Hobbsee> right
<xtknight> the repositories are basically "from the source" too they're just packaged
<eagles0513875> i installed that one
<xtknight> so what you want to do is limit it to a range of versions.  download an older version, generally only available from source
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> of amarok or kde
<xtknight> of whatever you believe the fault lies
<eagles0513875> how do i downgrade from 3.5.7 to 5.6
<xtknight> sounds like kde to me
<superm1> evand, perhaps you want to try buliding it on a ppa
<xtknight> uninstall 3.5.7, and install 5.6
<superm1> evand, considering the trouble you hit
<xtknight> and its dependencies
<eagles0513875> ok
<Hobbsee> xtknight: some of the packages have large patches applied too
<xtknight> Hobbsee, ah, ubuntu specific?
<Hobbsee> superm1: possible, but i'd try running it locally with sbuild first.
<evand> hrmm, that's a good idea superm1.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> xtknight: some, yes.  see patches.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> uve lost me
<xtknight> Hobbsee, eagles0513875 then perhaps some of the patches are causing the problem?
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: xtknight: no packages for kde 3.5.6 for gutsy
<Hobbsee> xtknight: quite possible.
<xtknight> so it's a good idea he tried the vanilla (regular) package from source, even though it was the latest
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: u saying i cant downgrade
<xtknight> but if it still fails it obviously means he needs to try an older one
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: xtknight: they're all in debian/patches in the sources, use trial and error
<eagles0513875> i still dont get it
<eagles0513875> u saying compile kde from source
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no. going fully back to 3.5.6 wont help you, anyway.
<Hobbsee> seeing as neither amarok, nor flac, actually release with kde
<eagles0513875> ok
<Hobbsee> amarok's in extragear
<eagles0513875> ok
<xtknight> doesn't amarok use some libkde libraries?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: sure it does
<Hobbsee> xtknight: it could be them, sure.  i'd usually point the finger at flac though
<eagles0513875> lol y if it worked perfectly fine in feisty
<eagles0513875> and it workes perfectly fine now in any other player but amarok
<xtknight> because it used a different flac version  ? i dont know heh
<Hobbsee>       flac | 1.1.2-5ubuntu2 |        feisty | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<Hobbsee>       flac | 1.1.4-3ubuntu1 |         gutsy | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<Hobbsee> different versions of flac
<xtknight> eagles0513875, and did you try a Gutsy LiveCD?
<xtknight> does it occur on a fresh clean install?
<eagles0513875> this is a clean install
<Hobbsee> i expect that if you took the feisty flac, compiled it on gutsy, then recompiled amarok with the older flac, the problem wouldnt be there.
<xtknight> with 0 other packages installed?  remember, this is scientific
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: did you copy ~/.kde ?
<eagles0513875> i had to do it after a really nasty apport bug which i already reported when i did a dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee:  what u mean
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: did you copy ~/.kde over to your clean install?
<Hobbsee> as in, if you move ~/.kde out of the way, does the problem still happen?
<eagles0513875> no i didnt
<eagles0513875> reformatted my partition
<eagles0513875> and then reinstalled
<Hobbsee> right, so ti's probably not a config file problem
<eagles0513875> im going to try flac how can i get the flac from feisty
<Hobbsee> ....from launchpad....
<Hobbsee> where else?
<Hobbsee> you'll need the source
<xtknight> eagles0513875, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<xtknight> eagles0513875, i suggest reaidng some wikis anyways just to get a general idea of how to do this stuff.  after all you do seem lost a lot here ;)
* Hobbsee hugs rmadison
<eagles0513875> xtknight: im flustered cuz not knowing a programming language doesnt make it easy
<Hobbsee> you dont need to know a programming language, per se
<jdong> Hobbsee: pfft *hugs cached-madison*
<Hobbsee> and tha'ts no excuse to be acting like a brick wall, and not taking in any information.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: i am
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xtknight> eagles0513875, but you know how to report bugs now.  that should be good for now.  if you want to fix it you will have to learn to program.
<Hobbsee> jdong: rmadison and rmadison -u ubuntu comes in very handy, when you want to know more than the distro you're running
<eagles0513875> xtknight: i know im actually probably going to stay here in europe and focus on a computer and info systems degree
<eagles0513875> which will teach me alot of programming
<jdong> Hobbsee: haha I just have a gigantic sources.list for my backports work, and a sqlite wrapper around apt-cache :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> LOL
<Hobbsee> !omgjdong
<ubotu> jdong: You're going to hell.
<Hobbsee> in the sane world, however...
<jdong> Hobbsee: I guess you haven't seen sharkattack yet, huh? :D
<jdong> Hobbsee: http://sharkattack.media.mit.edu/inventory/
<Hobbsee> i dont want to know about you and your crack....
<jdong> LOL
* Hobbsee files a request to backport ShinyShinyBlingBlingCrack
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I think I've blacklisted everything that would kill the builder :)
<jdong> like openoffice, glibc....
<Hobbsee> haha
<eagles0513875> !omgeagles0513875
<Hobbsee> ooo would be a fun backport
<Hobbsee> not
<jdong> eagles0513875: sorry that's special for me :)
<eagles0513875> !omgjodng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omgjodng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> Hobbsee: someone did hit Wesnoth during beta testing...
<eagles0513875> !omgjdong
<jdong> that took a huge hit
<ubotu> jdong: You're going to hell.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> y only for u jdong
<jdong> !twss-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> That's what she said!
<jdong> :)
<jdong> because I'm special (tm)
<jdong> or have made too many bad jokes
<Hobbsee> jdong: it's because you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> crack good :)
<eagles0513875> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what repository would i have to add to get flac source code
<jdong> I was gonna name the box crackdealer
<jdong> but... err.... the sysadmins would've questioned me :)
<Hobbsee> !jdong is <reply> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<eagles0513875> lol
<jdong> :)
<jdong> sweet
<Hobbsee> !jdong is <reply> [Hobbsee]  jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> @whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<eagles0513875> @whoau
<eagles0513875> lol thats not goign to work is it
<eagles0513875> xtknight: what repository am i going to have to add to get the flac source
<jdong> eagles0513875: deb-src for main
<eagles0513875> ? which one is that in the source o matic list
<xtknight> eagles0513875, you probably already have it, "sudo apt-get build-dep flac" "sudo apt-get source flac"
<Hobbsee> xtknight: not if he's on gutsy, remember....
<Hobbsee> xtknight: he needs to grab the feisty source
<jdong> Hobbsee: why doesn't he have feisty-source lines?
<eagles0513875> i have a few
<jdong> Hobbsee: flac is in main... and that's definitely installed by default
<Hobbsee> jdong: because he's running gutsy?
<eagles0513875> jdong: im on gutsy x64
<jdong> Hobbsee: hmm...
<_MMA_> jdong: Did that change for Gutsy?
<jdong> _MMA_: I'm jsut as confused?
<_MMA_> "FLAC installed by default"
<eagles0513875> ya but take a look at my bug
<jdong> _MMA_: no I mean the deb-src lines for main
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/126598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126598 in amarok "ever since i upgraded to kde 3.5.7 in gutsy i have all my audio in flac and amarok is version 1.4.6 and for some reason with all my audio in amarok it intermittently cuts in and out throughout all the songs" [Undecided,New]  
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<jdong> _MMA_: I doubt flac is installed by defuault :D
<eagles0513875> its not
<_MMA_> no
<eagles0513875> the latest version is causing a problem for some reason and i need the previous version to see if i still have the same problem
<xtknight> eagles0513875, please....fix the bug title so people don't have a seizure when they look at it.   Edit Description/Tags on the left
<eagles0513875> lol ok
<jdong> AAH! DoS! DoS!
<Hobbsee> actually, i think that's a dupe.
<GKiller> hi everybody. i'm not sure if this is the right channel. but: when I try to install the package "mtools" from main (ver.  3.9.10.ds1-3 ), I get the warning: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<GKiller> anybody knows what's wrong with that package?
<_MMA_> eagles0513875: What backend are you using for Amarok?
<eagles0513875> xine
<eagles0513875> _MMA_: xine
<_MMA_> Hmm...
* Hobbsee wonders why i'ts marked as in progress
<eagles0513875> ill change it back
<jdong> GKiller: have you tried performing an apt-get update?
<jdong> or Synaptics reload lists
<jdong> and make sure you don't get any errors when reloading your lists
* Hobbsee wishes people would actually learn bug protocol, before doing random things to bugs
<xtknight> eagles0513875, drrr now the description is longer than the title.  just switch 'em
<xtknight> title is longer than the descrption*
<eagles0513875> i thought i changed that
<GKiller> jdong, I get two gpg errors:
<eagles0513875> xtknight: try that
<GKiller> W: GPG error: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C33E735F854AFD7
<Hobbsee> okay, why are there no bugs on flac?
<xtknight> eagles0513875, yes
<GKiller> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<Hobbsee> GKiller: then import the public key, if you trust that repository
<jdong> GKiller: those 3rd party repositories should not affect mtools
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: im now narrowing this down i thought this was an amarok and or xine issue
<GKiller> one is because I have added an external repository without adding the key (thats what I wanted), the second I'm not sure :))
<jdong> I just verified GPG sigs are fine on us.archive.ubuntu.com....
<_MMA_> eagles0513875: I fixed it.
<eagles0513875> fixed what
<GKiller> hmm.. ok I'm using the swiss mirrors...
<jdong> GKiller: it could be an error with your mirror
<GKiller> can i force the us mirror for one fetch only?
<stgraber> GKiller: switch is also fine (ch.archive)
<jdong> GKiller: is the first one your mirror?
<siretart> hey jdong!
<eagles0513875> _MMA_: what u fix
<jdong> greets siretart :)
<GKiller> this is my mirror: http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages 
<stgraber> official mirror for switzerland is ch.archive.ubuntu.com which points to mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu/
<stgraber> and it works fine
<eagles0513875> GKiller: is it a 32bit or 64bit or both mirror
<_MMA_> eagles0513875: bug 126598
<eagles0513875> _MMA_: how did u fix my issue
<xtknight> Bug 126598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126598 in amarok "Audio cuts out in and out in amarok and kde 3.5.7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126598
<_MMA_> No. The description.
<GKiller> hmm... now I'm really wondering what the hendrik.kaju.pri.ee mirror is... can't remember adding that :)
<eagles0513875> xtknight: should i just add all the feisty repositories to my list
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: yay!  i knew that was there somewhere.
<Jazzva> GKiller: It's the Screenlets repo
<GKiller> aahh.. sorry I forgot. I added that one also (but forgot to remove again)... but ok this all shouldn't affect the ubuntu main package signatures
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: it's probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/101888 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101888 in xine-lib "Audio skips with xine" [Undecided,New]  
<xtknight> eagles0513875, um i don't know
<GKiller> yeah the screenlets Jazzva :)
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: he's filed two bugs about the same thing.
<xtknight> eagles0513875, i think at this point you just shouldn't worry about it.
<xtknight> eagles0513875, you have filed the bug, chances are someone else has it.  somebody who knows how to fix it will do it
<eagles0513875> xtknight: im on 64bit not really mainstream yet
<Hobbsee> or else just ignore it, due to the sheer annoyingness of the reporter....
<xtknight> 64bit has been around for at least 10 yrs
<_MMA_> Hobbsee: Looks that way. :(
<eagles0513875> xtknight: not until now is it making its appearance
<GKiller> hobbsee, jdong, stgraber: thanks everybody for your help. after sudo apt-get update I could now install mtools without problems.. maybe that was a temporary glitch
<jdong> GKiller: yeah, that happens sometimes :)
<eagles0513875> xtknight: what repository is xine-lib
<eagles0513875> in 
<xtknight> eagles0513875,  if you don't know what to do, that's fine but you need to read wikis.  we apparently have tried to help you but can't
<eagles0513875> im going to try flac source and xine lib downgrade
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: please stop disrupting the channel about that bug.  it's been filed, you've been told over and over what to do with it, and havent followed that advice.  now you're just creating noise, and disrupting anyone else from gettign work done.
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jdong> eagles0513875: can you please do this in another channel? you're filling a development channel with bot output
<eagles0513875> that is all i needed im done here
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b %*!*@88.203.73.158]  by Hobbsee
* _MMA_ hears the "Jaws" music.
<Hobbsee> _MMA_: :)
<kevinl-1> hey guys! guess what? i need help with something!
<Hobbsee> !ask | kevinl-1 
<kevinl-1> specifically, how to fricking recompile usplash-theme-ubuntu / usplash on debian and make it actually work!
<ubotu> kevinl-1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kevinl-1> thanks
<kevinl-1> i have many questions .
<kevinl-1> any they are all related to usplash
<kevinl-1> so, im hoping to find someone who actually knows about customizing it from source and getting it to work ..
<kevinl-1> and bribing them for help .
<xtknight> kevinl-1, are you using apt-get source?
<_MMA_> kevinl-1: Emailing one of the mailing lists might be your best bet.
<kevinl-1> ya
<kevinl-1> so, forgot about etch for a second
<kevinl-1> i have an ubuntu 7.04 desktop fresh install
<kevinl-1> well, it WAS fresh
<kevinl-1> i was able to compile usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu
<kevinl-1> make install, yada yada
<kevinl-1> update-initramfs
<kevinl-1> and now it just eats poo
<kevinl-1> cannot open /dev/fb0 : no such file directory
<kevinl-1> the error i got when compiling my own theme was : libusplash.0.so : unresolved symbol pixmap_throbber_back
<kevinl-1> so i just tried to remove everything
<xtknight> kevinl-1, so maybe you compiled it against the wrong -dev packages?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kevinl-1> xtknight: would i have to manually specify the "right" ones somewhere?
<kevinl-1> im about to reinstall ubuntu again just so i can have a clean environment to start from
<kevinl-1> which seems ridiculous, but i just do not know what is going with this
<kevinl-1> usplash is a complicated piece of work
<xtknight> hmm
<kevinl-1> they make it sound all easy, even with a gnome gui thing to switch theme
<kevinl-1> s
<kevinl-1> but try building your own, and then backporting it into etch
<kevinl-1> i need to make a custom branded logo splash for a live cd based on debian-live
<kevinl-1> ive gotten various versions of usplash to do various levels of displaying on it
<kevinl-1> but something is always wrong, one way or another
<kevinl-1> yet the ubuntu live cd kernel and initramfs has that rockin ubuntu animated splash
<kevinl-1> i just want to work ontop of that theme
<kevinl-1> change the colors and logo
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> kevinl-1, well you cant get the usplash ubuntu theme and apply it with an Etch usplash applier?
<xtknight> not sure what's involved in usplash really
<xtknight> dont you have to recompile it into the kernel?
<kevinl-1> nope, its just an application linked to a .so theme , in the initramfs
<kevinl-1> you do have update-initramfs
* Hobbsee --> bed
<jussi01> nite Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee notes that she hasnt got email from evand yet, and is unlikely to remember if she doesnt.
<evand> on it
<Hobbsee> cool, just checking :)
<superm1> evand, did you end up having more luck on a ppa/sbuild?
<evand> superm1: haven't had a chance to try yet, but will do later.
<reclusivemonkey> hello
<xxxxx1> bye all
<cbx33> not meaning to cause any grief but, is anyone else concerned over a certain post on planet at the moment?
<cbx33> I've told kids at the school to view planet because they are interested in ubuntu and I don't really think that's appropriate
<jdong> cbx33: yikes...
<cbx33> please
<jdong> cbx33: yeah that's worse than the iGasm thing...
<cbx33> can we do something about that
<jdong> cbx33: who moderates planet?
<cbx33> jdong, personally it's appaling
<cbx33> no idea
<cbx33> but imho it needs to be pulled
<LaserJock> jdong: yes, much worse
<cbx33> it's very damaging to our image
<jdong> yeah, I totally agree,  it needs to go
<jdong> ASAP
<cbx33> I've pinged in canonical-sysadmins
<cbx33> but only one in there
<cbx33> and not responding
<cbx33> only thing I can think of is removing the feed
<cbx33> comment it out
<cbx33> until the owner can be contacted...
<cbx33> but I don't have the authority to do that
<LaserJock> well, probably emailing koke would be a good idea
<cbx33> indeed
<LaserJock> just to politely ask him to remove it
<cbx33> indeed
<jdong> that's a good idea
<cbx33> but as well as that, we can't just wait
<jdong> right
<jdong> but it's a good start
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> who's gonna do it?
<cbx33> :p
<jdong> cbx33: you :)
<cbx33> I will if no one else wants to
<jdong> thanks for volunteering!
<cbx33> get me the email address
<cbx33> I don't mind
<LaserJock> well, you can email the CC according to the Planet Policy spec
<LaserJock> but I think they are probably all gone or traveling right now
<jdong> LaserJock: that won't take an eternity?
<jdong> LaserJock: mako's out for sure...
<cbx33> dang
<jdong> https://launchpad.net/~koke
<cbx33> jdong don't you have some kinda super powers?
<LaserJock> well, the CC is much larger now
<jdong> says koke@amedias.org,  koke@zgzjabber.ath.cx
* cbx33 sends to both
<jdong> cbx33: unfortunately I don't have any of those kinds of powers :)
<jdong> cbx33: they're also jabber accounts
<LaserJock> I think only Canonical people can remove feeds
<cbx33> hmmm
<LaserJock> and particularly the sysadmins
<cbx33> we can all edit the file though can't we?
<LaserJock> and maybe Jono
<cbx33> i could text jono
<LaserJock> oh, hmm
<cbx33> i have his number
<jdong> cbx33: yeah he has magical powers
<jdong> I am surprised people do not exercise a bit more judgement before posting to the planet... :(
<LaserJock> technically we can change the Planet feed, but I'm not sure I want to be responsible for that
<jdong> Burgundavia: ping? you have planet powers, right?
<jdong> LaserJock: that might be slightly overboard....
<jdong> LaserJock: let's first give some time for a response
<jdong> or we can DoS the post to the next page!
<jdong> lol
<cbx33> hehe
<LaserJock> heh
<cbx33> I just txt jono
<cbx33> I'll write the mail now
<jdong> actually it's pretty close... :)
<LaserJock> I've got lots I can talk about ;-)
<jdong> quick! blog about something!
<cbx33> I, and a few other members of the ubuntu-motu channel are deeply concerned about the post currently on planet.  I have send young people with an interest in ubuntu to planet and am worried that this post will be damaging to ubuntu.  I am writing to ask if you would please consider removing it from planet.
<cbx33> ok?
<vorlon> might you want to mention which post is "the post"?
<cbx33> it's not obvious
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ok
<jdong> I have *sent*
<jdong> </grammarnazi>
* cbx33 has sent
<jdong> hehe
<crimsun> unlike jordan, I will not be back.
<Burgundavia> jdong: everybody does
<jdong> crimsun: what?
* LaserJock cries
<jdong> everybody?
<LaserJock> crimsun: sorry to hear that
<jdong> Burgundavia: I was referring to planet administration powers...
<jdong> crimsun: you sure? :(
<cbx33> crimsun, whaaaaa?
<crimsun> yes.  This was announced quite some time ago.
<LaserJock> crimsun: I know, but we're still all in denial
<Burgundavia> crimsun went and got himself a job without internet access
<crimsun> it's quite nice.  I don't have to deal with gadgetry explosion.  Technology has made us dumber.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> precisely why I don't own a cell phone
<LaserJock> I have one, but I just call my wife with it
<LaserJock> well, that and get Google Calendar text reminders
<jdong> I have one...
<jdong> and it has an ssh client on it... and oh dear... :(
* cbx33 has a nokia n800
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> say no more
<cbx33> I'm a technofreak
<Q-FUNK> I'm really at loss as to how to fix issues brought up by http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6120
<jdong> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jdong> whew
<Q-FUNK> I'm dealing with a sloppy upstream tarball and a messy upstream build script.
<cbx33> any ideas about planet?
<LaserJock> cbx33: email koke, txt jono, wait
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: sorry, back to what?
<cbx33> grrr
<cbx33> this sucks
<ScottK> Any MOTU hopefuls, Bug #96586 needs to have an SRU put together.  I'll be glad to help you out with it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96586 in inkscape "Backport Inkscape to 0.45.1-1ubuntu3 to feisty" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96586
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: I vaguely recall you mentioning that you're leaving some teams, if that's what you're refering to.
<Q-FUNK> cbx33: there's two moraly questionable posts within the last few hours, so?
<cbx33> Q-FUNK, have a link to the image fair enough
<cbx33> but don't embed it
<cbx33> we're an informative for all planet
<cbx33> not pornbuntu
<Q-FUNK> there's also potbuntu
<Burgundavia> cbx33: morality is a very localized thing
<cbx33> oh come on
<Burgundavia> it is
<cbx33> I'm fine with discussing difficult issues
<cbx33> but I don't consider that safe for work
<superm1> planet needs to be moral globally however
<DktrKranz> ScottK, is there something I can do about?
<Burgundavia> I don't disagree, I am just saying that in Europe, nudity is less taboo, basically
<ScottK> DktrKranz: If you look at that bug, it talks about backporting and has 3 feisty patches.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Make a feisty-proposed debdiff for the 3 patches and let me know if you have questions.
* DktrKranz looks at them
<cbx33> Burgundavia, let's face it though, that's not some "person" in their skimpy outfit
<cbx33> that is a depiction of a sexual act
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> well email Jorge and ask him to take it down
<DktrKranz> ScottK, are these three patches by bryce?
<cbx33> I have
<cbx33> but i think something should be done about it
<Burgundavia> pulling a post off of planet is a very sensitive issue
<ScottK> Yes
<DktrKranz> ok, I'll have a look at it
<cbx33> so....ok
<cbx33> we'll just say....show of hands....
<DktrKranz> probably I can manage it in time, it's quite late here
<Burgundavia> cbx33: show of hands is mob rule
<DktrKranz> *can't
<cbx33> who is uncomfortable with it....I'm not asking for a vote
<cbx33> just asking for how many people are uncomfortable with it
<cbx33> brb
<ScottK> DktrKranz: No problem.  Just get to it when you can.
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> I'll ping you when with a verified debdiff
<ScottK> Burgundavia: I'd say ask them to remove it (rather than force it off) on the basis it's got nothing to do with Ubuntu.
* ScottK was a little suprised to see it there.
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<cbx33> ScottK, but a lot of stuff on planet is non ubuntu
<Burgundavia> however, it is already midnight on a Friday night in Spain and Jorge isn't the kind to stay home
<Burgundavia> it is not illegal, therefor I don't support pulling it down
<ScottK> Well, just for refrence, my 4 year old was sitting on my lap when I pulled it up.  I wasn't comfortable with that.
<vorlon> actually, the whole point of the post is that it was ruled illegal in Spain ;)
<Burgundavia> vorlon: the server is in the UK, therefor not illegal
<cbx33> Burgundavia, so?
<Burgundavia> it is up to Jorge to pull it down
<cbx33> you're not worried about the image of ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> I don't think it should be on planet, but I don't support anybody but Jorge pulling it down
<jdong> I don't care about the image of ubuntu, but I do care about young aged audeiences seeing this
<cbx33> and as you said it could be ages before he takes it down.
<cbx33> jdong exactly
<Burgundavia> jdong: do you have a concrete proposal for dealign with it?
<Burgundavia> we have two choices: turn off planet or pull Jorge
<jdong> Burgundavia: both of those options are pretty rough
<jdong> Burgundavia: I was hoping for a way to just remove that one post
<Burgundavia> there is nothing else we can do
<Burgundavia> planet (the software) does not support that
<cbx33> is it tagged?
<Burgundavia> we went over this with the whole Dell thing
<jdong> yeah, I undrstand Burgundavia's hesitation to take direct action
<cbx33> me too
<Burgundavia> the other thing you can do is to complain to the CC
<cbx33> my beef isn't with you Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> asking for a strengthing of the PlanetEditorialSpec
<Burgundavia> no, I realize that
<cbx33> definitely
<jdong> I agree with that
<cbx33> but
<Burgundavia> I would vote against it
<cbx33> that  still leaves us with the current problem.
<jdong> there should be something implemented from this point forth that alows for single-post moderation
<Burgundavia> and who is moderate it?
<jdong> the staff who manage the Planet?
<cbx33> a very large votable team?
<Burgundavia> there are no staff
<cbx33> hehehe
<jdong> well, then there should be...
<Burgundavia> planet is controlled by the community
<cbx33> then let ubuntu members vote on it?
<Burgundavia> voting is a really bad idea
<Burgundavia> we can do things by consensus
<cbx33> like becoming an ubuntu member?
<Burgundavia> that is a vote of a select few people
<Burgundavia> and that is largely consensus as well
<Burgundavia> and this is a far more sticky matter, that of approving posts
<superm1> perhaps planet's allowed content should be modified.  i've seen several blog softwares that support tags, and then the rss feed submitted is only things tagged with say 'ubuntu' or 'linux'
<cbx33> i can't see another reliable way of doing it.
<Burgundavia> superm1: we can do that, but not all blogs support that
<superm1> its quite possible this was an oversight by jorge and he didn't realize it would be included here
<cbx33> in fact some blogs do do it.
<cbx33> true
<Burgundavia> I am deeply opposed to anything that introduces new rules and new procedures to planet
<jdong> I think there should be a more rigorous set of guidelines to what is acceptable material on the planet
<cbx33> Burgundavia, but then situations like this will keep happening
<Burgundavia> jdong: we went over this in SEvilla
<ScottK> With what conclusion?
<Burgundavia> that we don't define " a more rigorous set of guidelines"
<Burgundavia> for the exact reason that they are impossible to agree on
<ScottK> OK.  
<jdong> how about the same type of content allowed on the IRC channels and forums?
<Burgundavia> for the record, the debate was largely between myself, Jono, elmo and sabdfl
<Burgundavia> the IRC and the forums are basically "don't violate the CC"
<ScottK> Personally, I don't think putting that post on planet is consistent with the Ubuntu code of conduct.
<Burgundavia> CoC, rather
<ScottK> Right.
<cbx33> i don't see how.  a new post is given 24 hours to be voted on
<Burgundavia> and if issues are made witha  specific post, then to raise them with the CC
<jdong> cbx33: I don't like a moderation queue
<cbx33> jdong. no
<jdong> I don't think everyone should default to suspicion
<Burgundavia> and who is going to write it?
<cbx33> it is up on planet.
<jdong> but I do think that there should be a way to react to a unwatned post
<cbx33> Burgundavia, if it's important enough people will.
<Burgundavia> planet (the software) doesn't suppor that, so somebody is going to need to write a patch to planet
<cbx33> ok
<Burgundavia> I don't disagree that a post specific blacklist might be a good feature
<pete_> I'll get together with people and write it
<pete_> totally
<pete_> sorry I'm pete_ too
<Burgundavia> right
<pete_> well...
<Burgundavia> look, if you have an issue, raise it with the CC
<pete_> don't worry dude I will
<Burgundavia> ultimately, mdke and I need to finish writing the PlanetEditorialSpec
* sladen goes to look which post
<pete_> specs are great
<pete_> but
<Burgundavia> sladen: Jorge's
<pete_> it's the mechanism for when that's broken that needs to be addressed
<jdong> sladen: scroll down.. it's hard to miss
<pete_> haha
<pete_> sladen, found it?
<pete_> :p
<jdong> or at least a friendly reminder to exercise a bit more taste in inline content
<sladen> generally it'd be polite to stick that behind a <cut>.  Ubuntu CoC or not
<jdong> I'm fine with a link to NOTE: Mature Content....
<sladen> *not safe for work*
<jdong> yeah
<pete_> me too
<vorlon> not "note: immature content"?
<pete_> totally
<jdong> vorlon: any header is good
<pete_> heheh
<pete_> anything
<jdong> "CoC alert..."
<pete_> even a thumbnail would have been better
<pete_> *bah* I think I'm gonna have to blog in response
<jdong> maybe it's jst a difference in culture
<Burgundavia> yes
<pete_> jdong, yeh i understand that
<Burgundavia> that magazine is a well read Spanish magazine, that is its front cover
<jdong> but there has to be a line for that kind of stuff too
<Burgundavia> Spain is the puritanical US/UK
<pete_> but, if people can try to ban Christmas, because it's insulting to non Christians
<jdong> there are many cultures where full nudity is well tolerated
<pete_> indeed
<jdong> there has got to be a line drawn
<pete_> but ubuntu is global
<pete_> humanity to all
<jdong> well don't post pics of serving humanity to all on the planet?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-21
<pete_> sorry if people think I'm being over reactive about this.....
<pete_> wont somebody please think of the children
<pete_> hehehe
<jdong> I side with pete_ on this one
<jdong> I defintiely wouldn't want my younger siblings seeing this
<jdong> and before today I'd have no problem recommending the Planet to a elementary school age audience
<pete_> yup
<pete_> my problem.....i already have people reading it
<pete_> i feel ashamed to be honest
<Burgundavia> look, you two have explained your issues
<Burgundavia> it is off topic for this channel, so please take it elsewhere
<jdong> right
<pete_> sorry Burgundavia 
<jdong> no use in continuing this
<pete_> my only issue is that the post persists
<pete_> I will talk no more about it here
<ScottK> jdong: Back on topic... gnash feisty-backport FTBFS on ia64.  Any thoughts?
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> *looks*
* jdong notices the builder's named hooker
<jdong> ScottK: oh feisty shipped with broken xulrunner on ia64
<jdong> ScottK: hence anything remotely mozilla-related won't go
<ScottK> jdong: OK.  So does that mean don't backport such, backport it and oh well for ia64, or feisy ia64 xulrunner needs fixed?
<jdong> ScottK: I wouldn't worry about it
<jdong> ScottK: basically oh well for ia64
<jdong> especially ince it doesn't mean any regression to the existing ia64 feisty
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> You're the boss.
<koke> cbx33: hi, what's wrong with the planet post?
<cbx33> koke, I find it rather, inappropriate
<cbx33> I have sent young people to view planet......
<koke> because of the image or the text? or both?
<cbx33> the image mainly
<cbx33> link to it please.....
<cbx33> but don't embed it
<cbx33> with a not saying that it's Not Safe for Work
<cbx33> or Adult Content
<koke> that may work
<cbx33> or something ;)
<cbx33> I'm not trying to stifle your free speech dude
<cbx33> :)
<koke> ok, fixe
<koke> d
<cbx33> dude you're a star
<koke> still, I don't know how but in planet mysql they have some filter to show only mysql related posts
<cbx33> wow
<koke> but I don't think they're using planet as an agregator
<cbx33> well, what do you use to blog?
<koke> wordpress
<cbx33> you can tag
<cbx33> and then you can get a tag specific feed
<cbx33> so you could tag posts as ubuntu
<cbx33> and change the planet feed to pick up only ubuntu posts
<koke> ok, going to bed, unwanted wedding tomorrow :)
<koke> bye
<cbx33> unwanted wedding??
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> thanks koke
<koke> I don't even know them
<cbx33> hehe
<lucas> svn st
<lucas> oops :)
<geser> Hi persia
<persia> hey geser
<geser> I've tested the scons patch on PPA and the ardour build get a little bit further
<persia> Do you have a build log?
<geser> http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/7771202/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ardour_1%3A2.0.2-2ubuntu2%7Eppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> it fails due to errors about flac
<geser> I assume it unrelated to the scons change
<persia> Hmmm.  It needs an extra B-D on libusb-dev, oddly reports it will install to /usr/local, and fails the flac transition.  I'd agree this is unrelatd to scons.  What did you do to fix it?
<geser> I applied the patch from bug #87077 to scons
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87077 in scons "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<persia> That appears to do it (and now I need to look at ardour again to fix it).  Will this move to the archives soon?  I think it will fix aqsis as well.
<geser> I have uploaded now aqsis to my ppa to test it with the patched scons and if the build succeeds I'll prepare a debdiff for scons and look out for a sponsor
<persia> geser: Does the debdiff in the patch not already work?  I suspect Daniel would sponsor with confirmation that it solves the problem.
<geser> the debdiff needs one fix: the maintainer change
<geser> and the proper syntax for automatic bug closing (but that's only minor)
<persia> Ah.  RIght.  Minor things are important.  I'll look out for the new revision, and send a new ardour (that actually compiles) once complete.
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<geser> Hi TheMuso
<persia> Good day TheMuso
<geser> TheMuso: the scons problem is nearly fixed, doing now the last testbuild
<TheMuso> Nice.
<TheMuso> Does this mean we have to patch the source packages to do stuff?
<TheMuso> Or to set up stuff properly
<geser> Only scons need patching to not import the current environment (till a proper fix is made upstream)
<persia> Is that not the proper fix?  Would one actually wish to export the parent environment to the build under some circumstances?
<geser> doesn't passing CFLAGS work that way?
<geser> I don't know what other packages might need in the environment to build
<persia> No, that's right, standard make also passes the environment.  Now I'm wondering why scons fails under this circumstance, and how one is supposed to pass compiler flags, but scons is deeper magic than I understand...
<geser> scons passes the environment unfiltered and also this broken HASH() variable upon which dash stumbles
<geser> I don't know if passing CFLAGS currently still works (probably not)
<persia> Hmmm...    If we get a proper fix in before UVF, we probably want to rebuild these apps, as otherwise I'm not sure they'll have ideal behaviour.
<StevenK> Heh, and overnight, everything bar sparc has caught up.
<StevenK> Yay for the flood of uploads come unfreeze
<TheMuso> Morning StevenK.
* StevenK waves
<RAOF> Morning StevenK, TheMuso 
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<StevenK> persia: Ping, re: bug 117094
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117094 in freqtweak "When launched from the menu, freqtweak silently fails" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117094
<persia> geser: I've just tried a local build again (against flac 1.1.4-3ubuntu1), and it built fine.  I'll look into the buildlog in a bit more detail, but I think we're still seeing something scons related.
<TheMuso> another sconz package.
<TheMuso> Lovely
* jdong looks with amazement...
<jdong> http://sharkattack.media.mit.edu/inventory/check_builds/25
<jdong> iceape built.
<jdong> ScottK: ^^ hey you think we want iceape? :)
<persia> StevenK: Yep.  Can't fix that in Ubuntu: it requires jack to autosense and autostart when jack clients start.  Bart claims it's fixed in Debian, but I can reproduce (but am unhappy enough with the Debian freqtweak not to bother).
<persia> TheMuso: Not a new one - still ardour
<TheMuso> right
<StevenK> persia: So it really isn't fixed in Debian?
<geser> persia: ok, can you reproduce that build failure if you apply that patch to scons?
<geser> persia: aqsis build successfully on PPA with the patched scons
<persia> StevenK: It depends on how one looks at it.  If a user has previously configured Jack to do the right thing, or actually checks the console output or the manpage, and starts jack beforehand, everything works great.  If a user starts with an etch base install, installs freqtweak, and launches from the menu, there is no GUI response.
<persia> geser: I'll give that a shot, and let you know.
<persia> StevenK: For reference, this was originally found with the Ubuntu freqtweak (version numbers adjusted) against sid, although the current Debian freqtweak exhibits much the same behaviour.
<TheMuso> persia: I wonder whether apps shouldn't give a GUI message about jack not running.
<geser> persia: did you test with ardour 2.0.2 or already 2.0.3?
<geser> I've still 2.0.2 in my PPA
<persia> TheMuso: The argument from my freqtweak sponsor was that they should (and many do), hence me opening the bug.  The argument from the current freqtweak maintainer is that it cannot be reproduced, so it doesn't need a message.
<persia> geser: 2.0.3
* persia tries 2.0.2 just in case
<geser> ok, I will upload 2.0.3 to my PPA and see if it builds
<StevenK> persia: Just because he can't reproduce it doesn't mean it isn't a bug.
<TheMuso> right
<persia> StevenK: I'd agree, but have found collaboration with this maintainer less than ideal, and would rather do other things.  It is a valid point that some of the 64studio work has come into Debian, and a properly configured jack environment will autostart, but such configuration is not the default for us. 
* persia plans to merge freqtweak at some point, but with no upstream activity since 2003, there's no real rush
* TheMuso sighs.
<TheMuso> I might need to get another damn network switch.
<TheMuso> One of mine decides to keep dying randomly.
<TheMuso> And I have to unplug it, and plug it back in.
* StevenK waves his spare 8 port at TheMuso 
<StevenK> persia: According to my Feisty machine, freqtweak is orphaned.
<persia> StevenK: In feisty is was.  During the gutsy cycle, there was some competition for becoming the Debian maintainer (it suddenly became interesting, for some reason).
<persia> geser: Yep.  The flac API change was fixed with 2.0.3 (and breaks with the old scons with 2.0.2).  Looks like it's just the scons patch to fix it.
<persia> geser: Just to verify, does ardour 2.0.3-1 break on your PPA without the scons patch?
<TheMuso> Actually... It could just be the cable between the two switches
* TheMuso will replace that later.
<StevenK> TheMuso: I prefer my setup, with one 16 port gige switch. :-)
<TheMuso> StevenK: But they are probably not cheep.
<StevenK> You're right, it wasn't.
<TheMuso> Mind you, at least a 16 port 100 switch doesn't sound a bad idea.
<StevenK> TheMuso: $300-$400 looks to be about it for 16 port Gigabit. 
<TheMuso> Ouch.
<StevenK> ~ $100 for 16 port 10/100.
<TheMuso> I've only got 1 machine that can do Gig so its not worth it atm.
<geser> persia: the normal builds of ardour failed, therefore they will also fail on PPA as the buildds are similar
<harrisony> does anyone here use /debian/menu.ex
<StevenK> debian/menu.ex is an example file
<persia> geser: That would be my assumption, but I just wondered if the buildds were actually the same.
<persia> harrisony: I've used it (when drafting debian/menu).  What about it?
<StevenK> persia: They ought to be. The only difference I've noticed is the PPA buildds are Xen
<geser> the first test with ardour (before the patched scons) failed at the same place as the official ones
<harrisony> persia, how do i use it :P 
<persia> geser: In that case, all is good.
<harrisony> persia, is it only used to make .desktop for debian menu or does it make freedesktop or both
<persia> harrisony: Copy it to debian/menu, and edit to make your menu file.  Reading the menu manual can help (in the menu package).  The file is put in /usr/share/menu, and generates the Debian menu (which can generate .desktop files using the menu-xdg package).
<harrisony> thanks persia 
<harrisony> persia, ok, i got menu and menu-xdg, how do i convert the debian to freedesktop
<persia> harrisony: What are you trying to accomplish?
<harrisony> persia, making a .desktop file that ubuntu can use
<persia> harrisony: Ah.  Is there already a Debian menu file?  If not, it's easier to make both by hand.
<harrisony> persia, i made a debian menu file
<persia> harrisony: OK.  I'd recommend making a .desktop file by hand, using something in /usr/share/applications/ as a reference, and making sure it validates with desktop-file-validate.  If you really want, and you have menu-xdg installed, you can install your candidate package, and look at the .desktop file generated in /var/lib/menu-xdg/applications/menu-xdg, but this will require manual editing.
<harrisony> ok thanks persia 
<harrisony> ok say i get a package from Debian, and there is a patch for it and i want to do some ubuntu modifications on it. whats the best way of applying the debian patch on to the original and then doing some ubuntu on it
<persia> harrisony: Is the package already modified in Ubuntu?  If so, process as a merge, and add your new changes.  If not, just modify the new Debian version for upload to Ubuntu.
* TheMuso chuckles at rosegarden's build system giving a percentage for the package build.
<StevenK> cmake does that
<TheMuso> Right.
<RAOF> Woo!  I shouldn't have been trying to fix xgl's make distclean.  I should just have tried using automake1.9 instead.
<TheMuso> hahaha
<TheMuso> There is automake 1.10 as well I think.
<RAOF> Yes, I know.  That's our new default, and what fails
<TheMuso> ah
<TheMuso> Well sounds like a problem with Makefile.am/configure.ac files.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<RAOF> Indeed.  There's a reason why we have 5 separate automake versions in the archives
<TheMuso> True.
<persia> RAOF: Really, we just need 1.4, 1.6, 1.9, and 1.10.  Things that work with 1.7 should work just as well with 1.6 or 1.9.
<RAOF> persia: You obviously know more auto* than me :)
<persia> RAOF: Unfortunately, my info is not up to date - apparently 1.6 is gone.  I don't know about the differences between 1.7 and 1.8 (I thought the big change was 1.6 -> 1.9, with 1.5 being buggy)
<harrisony> i need to find some good packaging music to listen to 
<nixternal> beethoven does it for me
* RAOF likes The Dandy Warhols.  The more instrumental, slow tracks are effectively soothing
<harrisony> there should be the Ubuntu soundtrack with CC or GPL music on it
<RAOF> Hm.  Should xserver-xgl's base version be 7.2 or the 1.1.99.1 that is the server version it's based on?
<bryce> RAOF probably the latter
<bryce> 7.2 is the old numbering scheme style, that xorg is moving away from
<RAOF> Yeah, I'll follow the rest of xorg.  Should I match the epochs (the rest of xorg has an epoch of 3)?
<bryce> 3?
<bryce> from what I've seen the epochs are set rather randomly between 0-2 at the moment.  Haven't seen 3 yet so far.
<RAOF> Heh.  I was looking at xserver-xorg-core, I believe
<RAOF> I'll use the minimum necessary epoch of 1
<bryce> that should be a good choice I think
<bryce> -> dinner
* RAOF blesses the soul of pbuilder-satisfy-depends-gdebi
<Jazzva> Any reviewer who has a bit of spare time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6117 :)?
<TheMuso> Will look in a bit.
<Jazzva> TheMuso: Thanks :)...
<harrisony> persia, you still arount
<persia> harrisony: Yes, but distracted.
<harrisony> lol, quick question i made my desktop file, were should i shove it and should i add anything to make CDBS install it
<persia> harrisony: The .desktop file belongs in /usr/share/applications/, and you probably want to store it in debian/ and install it with debian/install (don't forget to add /usr/share/applications to debian/dirs).  Also, for that sort of question, you'll likely get a faster answer by asking the channel generally, rather than a specific person.
<harrisony> hehe ok :P
<harrisony> thx
<RAOF> Would it be too much to ask for there to be a git revision of Xgl that builds against mesa 7.0?
* TheMuso sighs
<StevenK> TheMuso: Hrm?
<TheMuso> StevenK: A clueless person putting a package on revu.
<StevenK> Ah
* TheMuso is starting to see what you mean about revu.
* StevenK whistles innocently
<TheMuso> haha
<persia> One might wonder if it would be appropriate to ask for multiple bugfix uploads prior to a REVU submission, but that may discourage some.
<TheMuso> One also might wonder whether its worth putting desktop-file-validate support into linda...
<TheMuso> Mind you, package submitters need to use lintian/linda in the first bloody place.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Patches welcome.
<persia> That'd be a possibly annoying extra dependency, but would certainly improve the quality of .desktop files.
<TheMuso> StevenK: I know. I may take a look actually.
* TheMuso sighs again, and shakes his head.
<TheMuso> I am now in two minds about whether I continue to review.
<TheMuso> i.e look at more packages in the future.
<persia> TheMuso: Consider updating some of the documents that lead people to submit.  I've listed my recommendations in MOTU/Contributing, but there are lots of other pointers to REVU.
<persia> Separately, if you decide not to REVU now, please consider doing so at least during REVU days :)
<TheMuso> persia: Yeah I know. The thing is, do people even read the docs? Its all well and good to have them, but if they aren't being read...
* TheMuso still has a conversation he had with StevenK last night fresh in his mind.
<persia> TheMuso: I'm really not so sure anymore.  I wrote a few, and edited some others, and received general agreement that things were good, yet don't see as many results as I'd like.
* persia reviews logs
* persia determines that it's hard to log a good meal.
<TheMuso> hehe
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: oh *dear*.  discouraged from REVU'ing already, hey?
* white motivates Hobbsee a bit :)
<Hobbsee> heya white!
* tuxmaniac waves at Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya tuxmaniac 
<harrisony> anyone around
<white> harrisony: always :)
<harrisony> white, do you know much about packaging plugins for stuff?
<white> harrisony: i don't know about a lot about packaging, just hanging around here a bit
<white> and neither do i know how to proofread a sentence :(
<harrisony> ahh
<white> harrisony: i recommend that you ask specific questions, if you need any help
<harrisony> hehe
<tupa> hey, I hope this is the developer corner?
<tupa> flashplugin-nonfree does not install because of a md5sum mismatch
<tupa> I searched the downloaded package install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, and installed the plugin with it, but sure it's not doable by a newcomer
<tupa> should I file this somewhere, or can you fix it?
<TheMuso> tupa: I would check to see if a similar bug has already been filed against the package in Launchpad.
<TheMuso> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<DarkMageZ> tupa, there's a fixed version in the -preposed section.
* StevenK throws another four rebuilds at the archive.
<StevenK> tupa: So to help along the process, test the fixed version in feisty-proposed.
<tupa> Okey dokey
<StevenK> tupa: There is also a bug around that would have led to the update in -proposed. If you comment saying whether it worked or not, that will also help.
<StevenK> tupa: Once an update in -proposed has recieved enough testing, it gets promoted from -proposed to -updates.
<tupa> excuse me, what is feisty-proposed for?, I'm a newcomer to Ubuntu, but familiar with linux and apt
<StevenK> feisty-proposed is for testing updates to see that they behave, fix the problem and don't cause regressions.
<StevenK> joejaxx: You need to regenerate the upload stats page. :-)
<joejaxx> StevenK: yeah i am doing that now
<joejaxx> StevenK: i need to fix it because i broke its cronjob setup
<abelli> hi there
<enyc> meep moop
<abelli> problem: how do i use the rtai-package?
<StevenK> joejaxx: Cool. I don't mean to pressure or bug you. :-)
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> all updated :)
<StevenK> Awww, I dropped to 5th.
<abelli> let's try again: who has packaged rtai?
<joejaxx> abelli: apt-cache show rtai-source | grep Maintainer
<abelli> you're doing just the sync from debian?
<abelli> no one in here has tested it?
<abelli> joejaxx: ^^
<abelli> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<abelli> Original-Maintainer: Edelhard Becker <edelhard@debian.org>
<abelli> ..
<minghua> abelli: Yes, it's just synced from Debian and not necessarily tested.
<minghua> abelli: You are welcome to help testing and maintaining it though.
<abelli> minghua: by now im installing it by hand ...
<abelli> minghua: I'm going to try to setup a metapackage to install a complete rtai-comedi system, it's going to be hard .. but in the end i'll be obliged to test that package.
<minghua> abelli: Help testing, reporting bugs, improve packaging, any kind of help is appreciated.
<Q-FUNK> morning!
<Q-FUNK> any other opinions about http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6120 ?
<geser> persia: ardour 2.0.3 build successfully in my PPA
<persia> geser: Cool!  So we just need the scons patch up, and xmms2, aqsis, and ardour given-back?
<geser> yes, except xmms2 as xmms2 doesn't use scons anymore
<persia> geser: Even better :)
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: I'm not a motu, but an my initial sweep says "why aren't you using a patch system?"
<geser> persia: but linuxdcpp can be added to the list of give-backs (that would also close bug #78111)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78111 in linuxdcpp "[Sync Request]  Include linuxdcpp from Debian in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78111
<joejaxx> geser: what timezone are you in? :P
<joejaxx> persia: :P that you all are still up :P
<persia> joejaxx: It's a circular thing.  geser and I are about 7 hours apart :)
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> :P
<geser> joejaxx: CEST (GMT + 2)
<joejaxx> ah ok :)
<joejaxx> i am EST (GMT-5)
<Q-FUNK> RAOF: because I'm wondering if overhauling the whole upstream make system might be simpler than patching it.
<persia> Q-FUNK: Either way, it shouldn't affect the decision of patch system vs. no patch system.  Patch systems are nice because it allows one to easily extract individual patches when feeding upstream, so that they can be dropped with the next release.  Not having a patch system is nice because grep and friends make checking for security problems easier.
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Q-FUNK> it's a 50/50 situation
<Q-FUNK> but really, this package probably has the crappiest autotool implementation I've ever seen.
<zorglu_> q. there is a bug in ffmpeg shipped by gutsy, and which is no more in svn (aka ffmpeg unable to handle flv file if they are coming from http, but handle it ok from disk), is it still time to update the gutsy package ?
<persia> zorglu_: Yes (until UVF).
<zorglu_> UVF=?
<coNP> zorglu_: I guess you can either wait for next release (if it is planned to happen before UVF) or apply a patch from SVN
<persia> zorglu_: Upstream Version Freeze.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<persia> Actually, that's a good point.  If upstream isn't planning a release soon, pulling the patch may be worthwhile (although I think it's better to wait for upstream until release is imminent)
<zorglu_> ok i will fill a bug
<zorglu_> hmm launchpad doesnt support to report bug on ffmpeg :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ffmpeg/+filebug
<zorglu_> and ffmpeg is use 'mailling list' as bugtracker :)
<zorglu_> ok im a moron and should read the screen :)
<coNP> zorglu_: you can file a bug for ffmpeg source package in ubuntu 
<zorglu_> coNP: yep this is what i discovered only after i read the screen :)
<coNP> zorglu_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+filebug
<coNP> okay, sorry zorglu_ :)
<minghua> persia: Come on, it's ffmpeg.  They haven't had a release in years.
<minghua> Although I doubt a bug without a patch would help much.
<persia> minghua: Sshhh.  You're exposing my ignorance :)
* coNP hides
<coNP> filing a bug is good to level your lp karma
<coNP> creating a patch is good to fix a bug
<RAOF> Heh.  I watch the ffmpeg devel list for some reason, and they're vhermantly anti-release.  They'll have one, as long as it doesn't affect them in any way :)
<persia> antirelease?  I'm confused by that.  Perhaps they should go for quarterly snapshots?
<coNP> we seem to have a cvs snapshot in gutsy btw
<minghua> Wasn't comments on ffmpeg's attitude towards release all over various Planets a few days ago?
* persia blames the flv bug
<minghua> I suspect we have cvs snapshots in gutsy, feisty, edgy, all the way to dapper and before.
<coNP> minghua: sure
<coNP> all of them seems to originate from debian, though
<minghua> We have 1:0.4.9-pre1-0.2 in warty though.  Nice surprise. :-)
<zorglu_> minghua: the bug is no more in the current cvs of ffmpeg. to get rid of it in gutsy require to only update the gutsy package
<zorglu_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/127349 <- the bug i filled about it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127349 in ffmpeg "flv succeed from file, fails from http" [Undecided,New]  
<persia> zorglu_: Updates may work (still better to wait for Debian, even if there won't be a release), but a small patch is easier to apply, if it's important in gutsy now.
<zorglu_> persia: i dont understand. currently ffmpeg in gutsy is a cvs snapshot, why not take a more recent snapshot ? i mean which patch are you talking about ?
<RAOF> persia: Anti-release, as in they (1) Don't want to "slow down development" by having to do release work and (2) Don't want to *have* a release without work being done to support it
<coNP> zorglu_: the problem with a package update is that current CVS might contain many more serious bugs...
<coNP> this flv issue is quite a light one
<zorglu_> coNP: ah ok
<persia> RAOF: Ah.  That makes sense.  Odd, but at least comprehensible.
<zorglu_> coNP: well it is big for me :)))
<zorglu_> but i understtand :)
<RAOF> And will *undoubtedly* contain regressions, and will almost certainly break anything depending on ffmpeg
<coNP> sounds cool
<coNP> :)
<minghua> I see that ffmpeg builds dynamic libraries now.
<RAOF> Yeah.  Debian's got fed up with *every* project using ffmpeg having it's own static snapshot.
<minghua> So I STRONGLY suggest nobody attempting to upload a new cvs snapshot without asking around (the media team?) and make sure he/she knows what he/she is doing.
<minghua> Otherwise you risk breaking all multimedia packages.
<minghua> RAOF: Yeah, I heard those discussions.  I didn't know it already happened.
<minghua> There are probably still packages not using the ffmpeg dynamic libraries but their own private copy though, I suppose.
<RAOF> Undoubtedly.  They change API every so often, so many packages probably *can't* use the dynamic libs
<Kmos> someone who uses kopete can check this one..
<Kmos> bug 46657
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46657 in kdenetwork "Kopete gives error when you're on your own contact list" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46657
* Hobbsee waves
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee
<RAOF> Xgl is almost bent to my will!
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<Hobbsee> heya RAOF!
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<RAOF> Hi TheMuso :)
<DarkSun88> TheMuso: Thank you for upload. :)
<TheMuso> DarkSun88: No problem.
<DarkSun88> :)
<porthose> Hello MOTU's:  Could you please comment/first advocate Ampache thank you.  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6125
<Hobbsee> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<imtheface> ,
<RAOF> Is there any particlar reason I shouldn't merge Azureus tomorrow sometime?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you have some shred of sanity remaining?
<StevenK> Yeah. It's Azureus
<Hobbsee> oh wait, you just did democracy player.  you like crack.
<StevenK> It isn't called Democracy Player any more. :-P
<RAOF> A nice change of pace.  Swapping Python crack for Java crack
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> RAOF: Have fun.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: whatever it is now
<TheMuso> RAOF: You will enjoy dragging one of us into reviewing it however.
* TheMuso cringes.
<RAOF> Indeed, it's Miro, and the debian maintainer's gonna have a package any day now :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: is volunteering
<RAOF> Heh!
* TheMuso is speechless.
<TheMuso> I never said such thing.
<Hobbsee> [23:03]  <TheMuso> RAOF: You will enjoy dragging one of us into reviewing it however.
* RAOF builds xgl again.  It's important to actually call dh_install sometime when you're expecting it to act on an .install file.
<Hobbsee> you're that one.
<StevenK> RAOF: Hah
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: ahem.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: consider yourself voluntold, by She Who Must Be Obeyed.
* StevenK blinks.
<TheMuso> *cough*
* persia suspects that the use of extra titles is less effective than the use of sticks
<Hobbsee> persia: that might come next
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: no dying.
<TheMuso> I would rather not be the one who ends up loosing their sanity thanks.
<Hobbsee> sure you would!
<Hobbsee> you mentioned the sponsoring...
<TheMuso> Yes, but I didn't say I would be the one who would.
<TheMuso> I was hoping it would make some others around here cringe a little. :p
* TheMuso looks in Hobbsee's general direction.
<RAOF> Yes! Drive the core-dev insane!
<StevenK> Hobbsee doesn't do the work. She just tells us to do it.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Thanks for the support.
* StevenK drives the non-MOTU from the channel. :-P
<Hobbsee> StevenK: exactly.  it's called delegation.
<TheMuso> Well its obvious Fujitsu doesn't want it.
* Hobbsee voluntells StevenK to redo all the packages in main containing yada, to cdbs.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: there are 2 talking...
<StevenK> I could be co-erced to do one, being there are only three of them.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: good man.  then you can have the satisfaction of yada out of main.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I'm about to run off, tell me one to do via privmsg, and add it to my list of stuff to do when I get home.
<RAOF> Excellent!  xsession-xgl-gnome now actually has files in it.  Strangely, it takes longer to grab-merge azureus than it does to build xgl.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: heh :)
<StevenK> I have a better idea. I'll do a merge of yada that renames the binary package to 'complete-piece-of-crap' and then yada can be killed since it's NBS.
<TheMuso> Who wants to bet on who reviews RAOF's nerge.
* RAOF wonders whether that misspelling is deliberate :)
<StevenK> Which?
<TheMuso> oooops
<TheMuso> *merg
<StevenK> Heh, I see it
<RAOF> "nerge".  It sounds vaguly perverted
<TheMuso> *merge
<TheMuso> ugh
<StevenK> Hah
<Hobbsee> StevenK: haha
<Hobbsee> it seems that RAOF has a dirty mind here...
<RAOF> "Perverted" wasn't quite the word I was after, it was just close enough :P
<TheMuso> Must be a sign that I should crash.
<RAOF> Oh, bother.  Azureus was a repack, so every file and it's dog is in the mom-generated patches.  Ug
<TheMuso> ooooooooooooooooooooahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RAOF> Also, I'm going to have to write like a hundred man pages for xgl.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Why are you working on XGL?
<TheMuso> Is it not already packaged?
<RAOF> It ftbfs
<RAOF> Care of the new Mesa we've got
<TheMuso> ah
<RAOF> Also, I want to ship some xsession files, so people don't have to manually write them
<TheMuso> ah
<RAOF> Interestingly, there is *no* git revision of xgl which builds against our mesa.
<RAOF> And the current Xgl package doesn't ship any man pages.  Naughty
<TheMuso> fun.
<Hobbsee> jdong: must have made it
<RAOF> Well, he removed the existing man page (which was conflicting with xserver-xorg-core's page).
<persia> Isn't that what dpkg-divert is intended to address?
<RAOF> Yes.  But diverting is wrong in that case anyway.  I think the manpage Xgl ships with is the same as the Xorg one.
<persia> RAOF: Now I'm confused.  I thought there was supposed to be a one-to-one mapping between the executable namespace and the manpage namespace.  If there is a manual page conflict, is there not a binary conflict?  If the packages conflict, yet take the same arguments, options, etc., should not the same manpage be shipped in two places?
* persia knows very little about xgl, and likely doesn't have the thermal ceiling to experiment
<RAOF> persia: No.  The xgl source builds the same man page as normal a normal Xorg server (because it's a branch and no-one has bothered changing it, I suppose).
<persia> RAOF: For a different executable name?  Hmmm..  That's probably leftovers, but it still doesn't sit well.
<RAOF> Hm.  Actually, xserver-xorg-core doesn't have a 1:1 mapping - it ships a bunch of binaries, but it seems only one man page (Xserver, which doesn't correspond to a binary at all)
<persia> RAOF: In that case, it's an informational manpage (and the others are missing, or there should be lots of symlinks).  For these, I'd argue it's still appropriate to include them multiply if the core packages conflict (or otherwise would never be installed in parallel).  The alternative is to have one package depend on the other to ensure that the manpage is available.
<RAOF> persia: xgl depends on -core, which contains that manpage.
<persia> RAOF: Right.  Nevermind then :)
<RAOF> Xgl (currently) doesn't work without an underlying X server anyway :)
<RAOF> Anyway, that's a night for me.  Testing is for the morning!
<jussi01> persia: hello!
<persia> jussi01: Hello
<jussi01> persia: you notice mnemosyne is sitting in new? :)
<persia> jussi01: Yep.  Thanks for investigating the source.  One hopes memaid can go away soon
<jussi01> persia: yep.. :)
<jussi01> persia: I was worried about it for ages, but in the end, it was quite simple.
<jussi01> wow, nuber 13 in the queue. yay!
<tuxmaniac> whats fabian rodrigues nick/
<tuxmaniac> ?
<tuxmaniac> aah ok magicfab
<tuxcrafter> hello guys why is the spamassassin version of ubuntu 3.17 while the stable on the spamassassin webstite is 3.2.1
<Hobbsee> spamassassin | 3.2.1-1ubuntu1 | gutsy/universe | source, all
<Hobbsee> spamassassin | 3.2.1-1ubuntu1~feisty1 | feisty-backports/universe | source, all
<Hobbsee> probably because 3.17 was the last version released, before feisty feature freeze
<ScottK> 3.2.0 was released after Feisty was released.
<StevenK> Which is a good reason to not include it.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I asked for the backport and I've been monitoring it.  There've been no bugs filed that definitely relate to upgrading to 3.2/3.2.1.  There was one pyzor bug that may or may not (I'm guessing not) be related.
<ScottK> Any thoughts of if we should apply the patch in Bug #127389?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127389 in pdftk "pdftk enforces lame pseudo-drm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127389
<persia> ScottK: I'd call that an upstream decision.  It's trivial to extract from a PDF with other tools, but there are perhaps deployment use cases where someone would prefer the honoring of that flag.
* persia points at pdfedit for people who want to extract, etc.
<ScottK> Maybe you would comment on the bug then (if you haven't).
<persia> ScottK: Sure.  It's mine :)
<ScottK> Yours?
<persia> ScottK: The bug.
<ScottK> As in you'll deal with it?  Sorry, still on the first cup of coffee here.
<persia> ScottK: Yes.  Annoyingly, there's not an upstream bugtracker I can find, but http://www.lagotzki.de/pdftk/index.html#FAQ clearly states that there was thought behind the decision to honor the flag.
<ScottK> K.  Thanks.
<sacater> has gutsy's apt problems been fixed?
<persia> Now if I could only find the equivalent in English...
<Hobbsee> yes
<sacater> Hobbsee: great, so is gutsy stable enough for me to use safely
<Hobbsee> sacater: depends on the day
<peanutb> LOL. this is starting to sound like another project I have heard about
<sacater> Hobbsee: i suppose
* sacater waves at peanutb 
* peanutb waves back
<peanutb> and acknowlages that he found a headset
<sacater> ah
<sacater> peanutb: skype?
<peanutb> shure 1 sec
* ScottK would really appreciate a hint where to find the rule for Debian on urgency of updates.  He has looked in the policy manual, the DD References, and the New Maintainer's Guide to no avail.
<StevenK> There isn't really
<ScottK> OK.  Then I feel better not being able to find it.
* peanutb is trying to remember his skype password
<StevenK> low is the usual, medium if it fixes an important bug, high if it's an RC bug, and emergency if the sky is falling
<Nightrose> persia: need someone to translate from german? or was that just asking for a link?
<StevenK> The only thing that the urgency is used for is how soon is the package considered for demotion to testing.
<tuxcrafter> ScottK: oke so with gusty we get the newest version again?
<ScottK> StevenK: OK.  I've a package that failed a periodic rebuild in SID and the bug's marked RC, so High then?
<StevenK> ScottK: Did the last version hit testing?
<shriphani> hello.
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> tuxcrafter: Newest as of today.  I can't promise what'll happen between upstream version freeze and release.
<shriphani> volunteers wanted ?
<persia> Nightrose: A link in English would be nice.  I'd rather point to someone else's thoughts as to why it should be implemented as reasoning to not fix it, and German isn't appropriate for LP.
<StevenK> ScottK: I'd suggest medium. high if you wish
<tuxcrafter> ScottK: newest version of spamassassin because it know says SpamAssassin 3.1.7-deb (2006-10-05 ) and that looks old
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks.
<Q-FUNK> ScottK: RC bugs are high, annoyances that are not catastrophic or RC bugs whose fixes might be worse than the bug medium, everything else is low.
<ScottK> tuxcrafter: If you want the newest version use feisty-backports.  
* persia thinks high should only be used for RC bugs affecting testing, and affecting other packages
<StevenK> Meh. I think I've used a urgency that isn't low about four times
<ScottK> tuxcrafter: What I'm saying is that today, Gutsy has the latest, but if spamassassin releases a newer version after our freeze, Gutsy won't have it.
<ScottK> Since there's a built/functional .deb for testing and we are nowhere near releasing Lenny, it seems there's no great rush.
<persia> shriphani: Yes.  See the topic for links/
* persia grumbles that firefox settings and session seem to be broken again
<Nightrose> persia: ah ok it states at the top that it's only a translation of an english version of the helptext of pdftk though I can't find the english version right now
<persia> Nightrose: That was my problem too :)  I'm especially interested in the FAQ section, as I believe that pdfcrack is the recommended solution by the tkpdf team, but I'd like a verifiable reference :)
<persia> s/tkpdf/pdftk/
<Q-FUNK> ubuntu needs a volatile repo
<Nightrose> ah ok ;-) - will google a little persia
<persia> Q-FUNK: backports
<Q-FUNK> persia: ah yes, close enough
<persia> Nightrose: OK.  If you're chasing this, would you mark bug 127389 "Won't Fix" with the link when you find it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127389 in pdftk "pdftk enforces lame pseudo-drm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127389
<Nightrose> persia: will do but son't expect to much ;-)
<persia> Nightrose: OK.  Thanks.  I'll put in something generic in a while if you don't find it.
<persia> I see a libode0debian1 installing in gutsy.  Did we have a plan for the libode transition, or are we just following Debian (and need to merge/sync all the updates)?
<shriphani> persia: i volunteer.
<persia> shriphani: Great.  Thanks.  Did you pick a bug to start yet?
<shriphani> not et.
<persia> shriphani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize is probably a good list to start from.
<shriphani> okay.
<geser> persia: looks like we follow Debian
<persia> geser: OK.  Thanks.  I think Steve is already on some of it, but I'll follow that.
<StevenK> The libode transition is done
<StevenK> I finished it over five hours ago
<Nightrose> persia: reading the FAQ again i'd say they don't recommend  pdfcrack - they rather state that there is such a programm but it's useless since you can alter the pdf anyway if you know the password
<StevenK> It was a whole four packages
<Nightrose> but I will try to find a english version anyway
<persia> StevenK: It's the indirect dependencies that are annoying: xmoto, slune, etc.
<geser> Nightrose: on that page I can only find that the help text (pdftk --help) got translated to german but not that the page is translated from english to german
<persia> Nightrose: I'd agree with your gloss, but would argue that it's evidence that the pdftk team doesn't want to ignore the password by default.
<Nightrose> persia: yea right
<Nightrose> geser: hmm you might be right
<StevenK> persia: xmoto has a direct dependancy. slune I wasn't aware of.
<persia> StevenK: No worries.  slune has other issues (python-psycho)
<StevenK> Hah, yeah, well.
<persia> StevenK: Anyway, that's why we have a few months of integration time left - eventually things get caught by unmetdeps processing even when direct rdepends doesn't work :)
* ScottK watches the Gutsy and Sid pbuilders race.
<Q-FUNK> Sid Vicious
<StevenK> persia: Right. :-)
<ScottK> Q-FUNK: Wrong Sid.
<Q-FUNK> naa. sid _is_ vicious.  he broke all the toys.
<Nightrose> persia: /me gives up - I think geser is right and there is no english version of the FAQ
<persia> Nightrose: No worries.  Thanks for looking.
<Nightrose> yw
<AndyP> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6127 new gmusicbrowser candidate, i submitted a comment with more info
<ScottK> doko: Why is python-profiler in multiverse?  Looking at the license, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/p/python-profiler/python-profiler_2.4.4-3/python-profiler.copyright - I don't understand what's wrong with Universe?
<AndyP> ScottK: here's your answer http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=293932
<ubotu> Debian bug 293932 in python "profile.py has non-free license" [Serious,Fixed]  
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> AndyP: Thanks.  That was it.
<ScottK> doko: Nevermind.
<man-di> wasabi: hello
<man-di> wasabi: not seen for a long time
<Jazzva> Umm, if I have a source file that does the make clean and I need to compile it and run from rules, can I do something like this?
<Jazzva> gcc -o $(CURDIR)/cbuild $(CURDIR)/cbuild.c
<Jazzva> ./cbuild.c clean
<Jazzva> rm $(CURDIR)/cbuild
<man-di> hello Zic
<man-di> Zic: you uploaded jedit to REVU?
<Zic> yeah, long time ago, I just come back of my holidays
<Zic> and iirc, upload is wrong
<man-di> Zic: when you have time, I would like ro through the package with you
<man-di> there are several issues in ti
<Zic> man-di: ok, np
<Zic> yes, I know :(
<man-di> and I cant comment on REVU
<man-di> Zic: or do you want to fix the issues you know already first?
<Zic> man-di: I can't tonight, but if you can, send me an e-mail to zic AT ff-irc DOT net
<Zic> I 'revu' myself tomorrow
<Zic> with your help, if you are here ;)
<man-di> I'm here (just sometimes afk)
<man-di> just ping me when you updated the package
<DarkSun88> Hi
<Zic> let me "re-learn" azerty keyboard first xD
<Zic> (I'm just returning of my holidays at Palma, remixed qwerty keyboard of Spanish is baaad :))
<man-di> Zic: hehe
<man-di> Zic: take your time
<man-di> DarkSun88: hi
<DarkSun88> man-di: Hi :)
<Zic> I'm here all of August anyway
<Zic> :)
<Zic> first month, real holidays, second moth, geek holidays
<DarkSun88> In August I will go to Praga, maybe.
<davromaniak> hi everybody
<davromaniak> I've just uploaded kitsune to REVU, if anybody of the MOTU team can review it when he will have some time, it would be great, thx : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6128
<coNP> what happened to the ubuntu wiki?
<coNP> is it so slow only for me?
<Jazzva> coNP: It doesn't work here, too...
<ScottK> coNP: Launchpad is down entirely right now, so they may be having data center problems.
<coNP> yes, I also noticed that
<coNP> thanks ScottK 
<davromaniak> argl
<davromaniak> apparently, it's a problem with the database
<ScottK> LP is coming back up now.
<Seveas> imbrandon, prod 
<geem> those bastards
<Q-FUNK> ubunut:  what?  they killed kenny?  again?
<jdong> !ftp
<ubunut> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jdong> the fsck...
<jdong> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, or fbond
<norsetto> package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6130 is looking for a sponsor :-)
<zul> afternoon
#ubuntu-motu 2007-07-22
<reggaemanu> yahoo \/
<crevette> google \/
<DarkSun88> Night
<sacater> yays
<sacater> my laptop went to tribe 3 without problems
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<xtknight> TheMuso, hey
<xtknight> one question if you don't mind
<TheMuso> xtknight: Sure.
<xtknight> TheMuso, so i'm modifying Adept to fix a translation.  the file i'm modifying is ./adept/installer/something.Desktop.  the folder ./debian/patches exists, indicating that it uses the patching system.  however, there is also ./adept/installer/debian, but with no patches subdirectory.  if i'm modifying something under ./adept/installer/debian, what should i do?
<xtknight> scratch the last part.  that should read ./adept/debian
<xtknight> there is not even a "debian" under "./adept/installer"
<TheMuso> xtknight: Any modifications under the debian dir are done directly. The You never use patches to modify what is in the deian dir. Patches are only for the upstream source.
<xtknight> TheMuso, however, what i'm modifying is not under a debian dir
<TheMuso> xtknight: So you modify the .desktop file in the debian dir, and make a note of what you have done in the changelog.
<TheMuso> Oh in that case, if the package already uses a patch system, you then create another patch to patch the desktop file.
<TheMuso> sorry, I misread.
<xtknight> adept-2.1.2ubuntu26.1/adept/installer/adept_installer.desktop 
<xtknight> ya im just not sure if the ./installer/ dir uses a patch system also or not
<TheMuso> Right so if you want to modify it, and there is debian/patches, then you make a patch.
<xtknight> not too familiar with it
<TheMuso> What file extension do the patches in debian/patches have?
<xtknight> ok, if adept-2.1.2ubuntu26.1/debian/patches exists, then i must use that to modify adept-2.1.2ubuntu26.1/adept/installer/adept_installer.desktop?
<TheMuso> Yes. You need to create a new patch.
<xtknight> i ask because there is a "debian" also under "adept" with no "patches", but i guess that doesn't matter
<xtknight> under that subdir adept
<xtknight> right before installer
<TheMuso> No. The debian dir in the top source directory is what is used.
<xtknight> the debian/patches contains *.diff files
<TheMuso> Right
<xtknight> so looks like im all set.  col
<xtknight> cool*
<TheMuso> What build-depends does the package have? We need to know what patch system it uses.
<xtknight> simplepatch sys i think
<xtknight> one sec
<xtknight> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>> 4.1), dh-buildinfo, libapt-front-dev (>= 0.3.9ubuntu1), libapt-front-dev (<< 0.4), libtool, kdelibs4-dev (>= 3.5.0)
<TheMuso> Ok. Is there any mention of simple-patchsys in debian/rules?
<xtknight> and in rules : include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<TheMuso> Ok. You can then use the cdbs-edit-patch command to help you make your patch.
<TheMuso> man cdbs-edit-patch for more info.
<xtknight> ah, cool
<xtknight> wow this is so much better than quilt
<xtknight> ;)
<xtknight> just seems more straight forward
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> If I ever have to apply a patch system to a package that doesn't use cdbs, I always use dpatch. :)
<xtknight> TheMuso, ok now the correct way to submit the patch is to do the usual debdiff?
<xtknight> or..diff between the original adept dir and the one with my CDBS patch inside
<TheMuso> The debdiff is between the two source packages. So "debdiff orig.dsc new.dsc"
<TheMuso> for example
<xtknight> diff'ing between the directories wouldn't be proper?
<TheMuso> No.
<TheMuso> You must use the dsc files with debdiff.
<xtknight> TheMuso,  ok, if there is an XSBC-Original-Maintainer as the original deb maintainer, and a Maintainer as someone@ubuntu.com (not the generic MOTU address), then should i just leave it alone?
<xtknight> there's also an Uploaders field
<TheMuso> xtknight: Just leave it.
<TheMuso> I think adept is in main anyway.
<xtknight> ah, yup
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> arrrgh
<xtknight> now if i'm modifying something in main, does that also have to wait for Gutsy?  i see stuff saying feisty-proposed in the changelog, should that be what my change is?  my change would affect all versions
<xtknight> just a translation edit
<TheMuso>  I'd get the gutsy one in first, and then worry about feisty
<xtknight> about Bug 60258 (which was the one we were talking about the other day), i just have to wait for Sebastian Bacher to take a look at it?  we said there was something we needed to do about both feisty and gutsy and we'd deal with it later, just wondering what that would be
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60258 in gnome-art "Ruby crashes while using gnome-art-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60258
<TheMuso> Well if he is going to look at it, work it out with him.
<TheMuso> Basically you need to determine whether its worth a Stable release update, SRU.
<TheMuso> There is docs in the wiki about it.
<xtknight> it looks like it has been Assigned to him.  so i shouldn't need to bother him right?  (i'd prefer not to to be polite)
<TheMuso> I'd ask him about it to be sure.
<xtknight> not to, to be polite*
<xtknight> bug 95852
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95852 in adept "Translations Danish K-Menu" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95852
<xtknight> i should subscribe (or assign?) ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug if there is a proposed patch?
<xtknight> also, what should the status of the bug be at that point?
<xtknight> (adept is in main)
<xtknight> nevermind that.  i should have read the wiki :)  the answer is Subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors, status: Confirmed, assigned to nobody.
<RAOF> Happy birthday, BirthdayHobbsee?
<RAOF> :)
<BirthdayHobbsee> RAOF: :) thanks
<minghua> Happy birthday, Hobbsee!
<BirthdayHobbsee> thanks minghua :)
<white> BirthdayHobbsee: happy bday
<BirthdayHobbsee> white: :)
<elkbuntu> happy birthday tooooo youuuuu... happy birthday toooo yoooooooou... happy biiiiirrrrrthdaaaaay ddeeeeeeeaaaar hobbseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... happy birthday tooooo yoooouuuu!
<BirthdayHobbsee> :D :D :D 
* RAOF sings along in a deep baritone he does not, in fact, possess.
<BirthdayHobbsee> hehe
<DarkMageZ> BirthdayHobbsee, check your myspace :P
<BirthdayHobbsee> woo!  a blinding message!
<BirthdayHobbsee> hahahhahahha :D
* BirthdayHobbsee hugs DarkMageZ 
<DarkMageZ> :P
* tuxmaniac sings Happy Birthday to you to BirthdayHobbsee and gives a hug. 
<tuxmaniac> BirthdayHobbsee, My best wishes for a long lasting Ubuntu addiction
<BirthdayHobbsee> tuxmaniac: :D
<BirthdayHobbsee> haha
<ajmitch> happy birthday, BirthdayHobbsee 
<ajmitch> ;)
<BirthdayHobbsee> thanks ajmitch :)
* BirthdayHobbsee hugs ajmitch and tuxmaniac 
<tuxmaniac> :)
<tuxmaniac> ajmitch, Hi. and Long time no see :-)
* ajmitch shrugs
<TheMuso> ~/c
<TheMuso> ugh
* StevenK works on an evil plan.
<TheMuso> StevenK: heh
<elkbuntu> StevenK, what's this? an evil plan? and nobody invited me?!
<StevenK> elkbuntu: Feel free to drive up and help. :-)
<elkbuntu> ok. im just as lazy as i am evil
<DarkMageZ> i'm more evil. what's the plan!
<StevenK> Demoting yada to universe
<TheMuso> haha
* TheMuso has never heard of yada
<StevenK> Be glad
<TheMuso> StevenK: So it seems.
<minghua> Why was yada in main in the first place...
<BirthdayHobbsee> evilness
<BirthdayHobbsee> because someone was sadistic
<TheMuso> i CAN BE EVIL IF i NEED TO BE.
<vorlon> <blink> why /was/ yada in main?
<StevenK> It's in main since 3 things in main Build-Depend on it
<vorlon> which ones?
<StevenK> % 
<StevenK> grep-dctrl -sPackage -FBuild-Depends 'yada' <(wget -qO - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/source/Sources.gz | gunzip)
<StevenK> Package: libapache2-mod-auth-pam
<StevenK> Package: libapache2-mod-auth-plain
<StevenK> Package: libnss-db
<vorlon> ah, heh
<vorlon> all dexter's, of course
<StevenK> Ahhh
<StevenK> Mr. yada him bloody self
<vorlon> well when you fix their build dependencies in Ubuntu, don't forget to helpfully send your patches to the BTS ;)
<StevenK> I can NMU them. :-P
<StevenK> I have a 24K diff for libapache2-mod-auth-plain
<vorlon> you can't /properly/ NMU them
<StevenK> Why not?
<vorlon> because that's not a proper change to make in an NMU
<StevenK> Surely the RMs can make an exception for ridding the archive of the pox that is yada?
<vorlon> (or maybe you misspelled "hijack"? :)
<StevenK> Oh, blah, I'm not hijacking. :-P
<vorlon> well, getting rid of yada is on the RMs wishlist. :)
<vorlon> but I think they stopped short of putting it as a lenny release goal without the consent of the maintainer. ;)
<StevenK> Isn't dexter all but MIA anyway?
<vorlon> dunno
<StevenK> Anyway, I shall do as you said. I'll upload the bunch of 3, get yada demoted, and send 3 patches helpfully to the BTS.
<StevenK> Maybe starting the bug report with "Since yada is such a useless sack of sh...." isn't a good idea. :-)
<jeromeg> hello all
<jeromeg> I need some help about bug 114534
<jeromeg> it's fixed in gutsy (normally)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114534 in gimmie "Suggested patches for gimmie" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114534
<jeromeg> but it's still sending a huge amount of duplicates to the gnome BTS
<jeromeg> could it be possible to apply the patches to the feisty package and have an updated package ?
* BirthdayHobbsee wonders what the other stuff on the RM wishlist is
<RAOF> jeromeg: Yes; that'd be an SRU.
<BirthdayHobbsee> jeromeg: not to feisty.  see !timebasedreleases
<BirthdayHobbsee> would it be a SRU candidate?
<minghua> BirthdayHobbsee: patch looks small and sane enough for a SRU.
<jeromeg> SRU ?
<BirthdayHobbsee> ah, fair enough
<RAOF> Stable Release Update
* BirthdayHobbsee didnt check
<minghua> jeromeg: stable release update
<jeromeg> thx
<jeromeg> I think the gnome folks would be really pleased of that
<jeromeg> I can do something for that ?
<minghua> jeromeg: Do you have a patch with proper spacing to attach to that bug?
<jeromeg> minghua: appart the one given in the report no
<minghua> LP eating space indents is really bad for python patches.
<jeromeg> minghua : I can maybe mail the reporter and ask him to attach the patches ?
<minghua> jeromeg: the one in the report is copied and pasted, an attachment would be much better.
<jeromeg> minghua: ok I will ask for that
<jeromeg> and after that I can do something ?
<jeromeg> or it's a motu task ?
<minghua> jeromeg: The process is described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<jeromeg> minghua: thx
<minghua> After reading it, I am not sure this qualify an SRU, though.
<jeromeg> minghua: well it has a high-impact on the BTS :)
<minghua> jeromeg: I don't approve SRUs, no point persuading me. :-P
<jeromeg> minghua: ah :)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bmm> Hi everybody. I'm a newbie as for drupal development and I was wondering the following: I want to add a rating like system to some of the book pages but not all. How should I go about doing this: a new content type, a block or filter??
<zul> bmm: totally offtopic
<man-di> bmm: you should probably ask the drupal people
<bmm> Oh, my bad: wrong channel :-D
<bmm> sorry!
* bmm still getting used to xchat and making a fool of himself
<LucidFox> If I'm updating a package that has a Maintainer field in debian/control, what should I set XSBC-O-M to?
<LucidFox> myself or that maintainer?
<StevenK> That Maintainer
<LucidFox> ok
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<geser> zul_: why didn't you follow standard procedures to sync a package from Debian and did a direct upload? (btw: pigment got already synced and is currently in NEW)
<sacater> imbrandon: 
<sacater> what was that link you gave gazzak or something
<sacater> the simpsons thing
<jsgotangco> create your own simpsons character? heh
<_wattazoum_> Hello there
<elkbuntu> sacater, you're thinking of the simpsonizeme.com link he blogged about?
<elkbuntu> it kills my firefox every time :(
<ScottK> geser: Why did you change the tags on Bug 127548
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127548 in libdatetime-locale-perl "New version 0.34 of DateTime::Locale is available." [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127548
<geser> isn't needs-packaging only for new software?
<geser> and shouldn't new versions get "upgrade" as tag?
<ScottK> Since Debian doesn't have this version, someone would need to package it, right?
<ScottK> Is the upgrade tag documented anywhere?
<geser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> geser: OK.  Fair enough.  Upgrade is the right tag.  Thanks.
<xtknight> the proper procedure for a Main bug is to subscribe to ubuntu-main-sponsors and do the rest the same, right?
<xtknight> the rest being set to Confirm and Assign to nobody after a patch has been posted (but not reviewed)
<geser> yes
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> maybe this should be in the docs somewhere (even though this is MOTU)?
<jwendell> in order to make a new version of a package, the things to do are the same as if it was a new package, right (REVU stuff, etc)?
<ScottK> jwendell: Yes, but new versions only need one MOTU advocating, not two.
<jwendell> ScottK, thanks
<ScottK> It's helpful to mention in a comment on REVU that it's an update to an existing package.
<jwendell> right
<LucidFox> When packaging a Java project that depends on external JAR libraries, can these libraries be distributed in JAR form in the upstream tarball?
<LucidFox> What do I need to ask upstream? To remove the JARs, or to replace them with source, or nothing?
<ScottK> man-di: LucidFox has a question up your alley^^^
<LucidFox> Apparently, the amount of jackassery of upstream maintainers is a gaussian function of the project's obscurity.
<LucidFox> That is, very obscure and very mainstream projects are the most likely to make the suggested changes, while those in the middle will have a knee-jerk reaction.
<man-di> LucidFox: build the 3rd party jars from source as extra packages
<man-di> LucidFox: other packages might need them too
<man-di> and build your package with the packaged versions of these jars
<man-di> LucidFox: I know this is a lot of work but the only solution that helps all on the long run
<LucidFox> man-di> thanks
<man-di> LucidFox: packaging java software is not easy as most upstreams miss the glue on how to release software
<LucidFox> can these jars remain in the tarball, or should I get upstream to remove them?
<man-di> LucidFox: we normally remove them
<LucidFox> ok
<man-di> and repackage orig.tar.gz
<man-di> and write this into debian/README.Debian-source
<LucidFox> well, it's better if upstream removes them, isn't it?
<man-di> LucidFox: sure
<man-di> LucidFox: but that defeats their goal for the need to download one ZIP and all works
<man-di> LucidFox: Java releases normally contain all dependencies
<LucidFox> where do jar libraries go? /usr/lib?
<man-di> LucidFox: /usr/share/java
<man-di> LucidFox: please read the Debian Java Policy
<man-di> LucidFox: its outdated and some things are not correct anymore, but its mostly correct
<ScottK> man-di: Mostly correct documentation is the most dangerous kind.
<man-di> ScottK: I know...
<man-di> we are currently figuring out what to do
<man-di> with other distros
<man-di> to get a Linux Java Platform that behaves the same on all major Linux distros
<LucidFox> Will I need to file a separate needs-packaging LP bug for every dependency?
<man-di> LucidFox: yes, as all are separate packages
<ScottK> Does the Ubuntu MOTU process documenation require Needs Packaging bugs now?  They used to be optional.
<LucidFox> man-di> Hmm. One of these libraries hasn't had new releases since 2000.
<AndyP> ScottK: i didn't think so. i personally picked up a couple of needs packaging bugs just to broaden my education
* ScottK doesn't look at them for reviewing, but I know others do.  I'm just not sure if they're required.
* ScottK isn't really big on folling standardized work flows - just does what works for him.
<man-di> LucidFox: if you need it, package it
<man-di> LucidFox: either package it or dont package the software you want to package
<LucidFox> all right
<jwendell> ajmitch, around?
<jwendell> raphink, around?
<jwendell> i uploaded a new package (with dput), but it didn't appear on revu page
<effie_jayx> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<blueyed> If I make a change to debian/init in a package, this is not represented in a debdiff, is it? Do I miss an option to debuild?
<blueyed> I mean debian/init.d
<ScottK> It should be.
<blueyed> Oh.. I think I've messed things up.. using "debuild -S" before "dch -i" already.
<ScottK> That'll do it.
<blueyed> Does Debian use a tmpfs for /var/run?
<ScottK> blueyed: Not normally.
<Nightrose> A
<nuut> someone may re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring?
<RainCT> can somebody tell me on what wiki page backports are explained (basically how to request them)?
<nuut> have someone from REVU admins?
<RainCT> ah, nevermind. didn't see there's a search box lol
<RainCT> can anyone please check if bug #127612 is ok?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127612 in feisty-backports "Please backport translate-toolkit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127612
<ScottK> RainCT: Looking
<ScottK> RainCT: All it needs is someone to say they've installed the backported package and it works.
<Kmos> RainCT: http://sharkattack.media.mit.edu:8080/feisty-debs/translate-toolkit/
<RainCT> Kmos: Should I test this, or someone else?
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> and add comment
<Kmos> see if it works fine in feisty
* RainCT is installing it
<blueWorking> Is it a bad thing to redistribute .pc files in a non-dev package?
<RainCT> Kmos: works fine, writting a comment now :)
<Kmos> :)
<RainCT> (posted)
<geser> blueWorking: do you have a separate -dev package?
<blueWorking> Yes
<geser> then it's better to ship them in the -dev package
<blueWorking> But the other applications that use this particular package needs to locate this package
<nuut> why all my uploaded packages to REVU goto 'rejected' directory
<blueWorking> And pkg-config seems to be a nice clean way of doing this
<geser> blueWorking: what kind of package is this?
<blueWorking> geser, Think webserver
<blueWorking> And it needs to know the webroot
<blueWorking> It's called Simias
<geser> and it uses pkgconfig files for that?
<blueWorking> Well, it has those
<blueWorking> I need a way to locate the webroot in packages that uses Simias
<blueWorking> Which they include a pc-file to
<geser> does it have a config file?
<geser> so when you want to have the webroot somewhere else you modify the .pc file?
<blueWorking> Well, sort of.
<blueWorking> The PC file now doesn't do much as long as no packages are dependant.
<man-di> blueWorking: I would call this "Very broken software"
<blueWorking> man-di, Oh, you have no idea. It wanted to install the webroot in /usr/libexec first
<man-di> blueWorking: you better teach upstream before you package it
<blueWorking> man-di, I talk with upstream on a daily basis
<man-di> blueWorking: otherwise it looks like rewriting the software from scratch is more simple ;-)
<blueWorking> I've told them and they sortof listen
<blueWorking> man-di, Well, not really. It's pretty fine so far, but this is the full information:
<blueWorking> I have this startscript for iFolder, an application using Simias.
<blueWorking> It's a mono-application, and therefor uses MONO_PATH to locate it's assembiles. The simias assemblies are in /usr/lib/cli/simias-X.Y
<blueWorking> The only clean way I can get those assemblies is to ask pkg-config atm
<nuut> siretart: Please re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring
<man-di> blueWorking: I dont know anything about mono, but I would consider usage of pkg-config for this as severely broken
<blueWorking> man-di, I'll look into GAC a bit more, I'm pretty sure it can solve this. Thanks anyway
<ScottK> RainCT: Acked to ubuntu-archive.  Now we wait for them to upload the backport.
<RainCT> ScottK, Kmos: ok, thanks
<blueWorking> man-di, FYI:
<blueWorking> All GAC library packages should have a pkg-config .pc file located in /usr/lib/pkgconfig. The filename must be named: package-X.Y.pc including the versioning. The version must reflect the same X.Y version as the package name. There should also be a symlink without the version to the latest version, as follows: from package.pc to package-X.Y.pc
<blueWorking> So I need to package the pc file apparentlf
<man-di> blueWorking: what is GAC?
<blueWorking> Global Assembly Cache
<ajmitch> blueWorking: you've looked at the licensing of simias?
<blueWorking> ajmitch, GPL
<ajmitch> last I recall it's wasn't completely
<blueWorking> It is nowadays
<blueWorking> I even confirmed by email
<ajmitch>  *  THIS WORK IS AN UNPUBLISHED WORK AND CONTAINS CONFIDENTIAL,
<ajmitch>  *  PROPRIETARY AND TRADE SECRET INFORMATION OF NOVELL, INC. ACCESS TO
<ajmitch>  *  THIS WORK IS RESTRICTED TO (I) NOVELL, INC. EMPLOYEES 
<ajmitch> etc...
<blueWorking> Version?
<ajmitch> so unless you're looking at a newer version
<ajmitch> simias-1.2.5347.1
<blueWorking> I'm using 1.5
<ajmitch> perhaps they have finally cleared things up, but please check it throughout the source
<blueWorking> ajmitch, I did that at 1.4, no problems. Haven't done it in 1.5 I have to admit
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-14
<emgent> hrllo
 * NCommander twichs half-dead on the floor
<NCommander> Hobbsee, ScottK ping
<emgent> hello NCommander :)
<NCommander> hola emgent
 * NCommander twichs slightly on the ground
<ScottK> Pong
<NCommander> funerals suck
<NCommander> ScottK, Did that fix for armel work?
<ScottK> That they do.
<ScottK> Dunno.
<NCommander> d'oh
<ScottK> I've actually just finished checking out the pkg-kde svn so I can shove the change in there.
<NCommander> I'm honestly not sure if it will really fix it, but its my best bet
<ScottK> OK.
<nxvl> emgent: now you have time?
<ScottK> nxvl: Listen to KiBi and just wait for the package to migrate from Unstable.
<nxvl> ScottK: yes i was asking since i don't know the procedure for it, i thought it was that way but i wanted to make sure about it
<ScottK> OK.
<emgent> nxvl: sure
 * NCommander wonders if he can muster another FTBFS fix
<nxvl> NCommander: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<NCommander> sweet, I'm bringing the packages failed number down slowly ;-)
<NCommander> Anyone know what causes failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<NCommander> ^dpkg-genchanges
<RAOF> Failure to call the right dh_* first?
<NCommander> That's what I'm thinking
<NCommander> I'm seeing if I can tackle the logwatch FTBFS
<NCommander> any idea what dh generates the files lists
<RAOF> Not off the top of my head.
<NCommander> it builds final locally
<NCommander> *fine
<NCommander> Need to see if it fails in pbuilder
<NCommander> RAOF, you got an sbuild setup chroot jail, right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<NCommander> can you run logwatch
<NCommander> If it passes that, I'll file a bug report for it to be given back
<RAOF> NCommander: Yeah, builds fine.  It probably just needs a give-back.
<NCommander> Bug filed
<RAOF> I think the normal proceedure for give-backs is to pester an admin in #ubuntu-devel.  I suppose a bug works too ;).
<NCommander> oh
<emgent> heya imbrandon
<NCommander> Speaking of FTBFS, how do you resolve all these packages that are FTBFS in main since they have build-deps in universe?
 * ScottK hands NCommander https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<NCommander> SO the short answer is the package needs to be movemain?d to
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That or you strip the package of enough functionality not to need the build-dep anymore.
<NCommander> ew
 * ScottK had to split amavisd-new into two packages in Hardy because libmilter/libmilter-dev wasn't in Main.
<NCommander> I can probably split pbuilder
<ScottK> For pbuilder, promotion is the right answer.  nxvl was working on it earlier today.
<NCommander> TBH, I'm suprised its in main
<NCommander> kdepim is not happy
<ScottK> NCommander: Are you a KDE user?
<NCommander> half of the time ;-)
<NCommander> I usually flip-flop between Kubuntu and Ubuntu every reinstall
<NCommander> I can install Kubuntu in a chroot jail and hack on it if needed
<NCommander> (or just reinstall Ubuntu)
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Kubuntu for Intrepid will be 'fun'.
<NCommander> should I ask?
<ScottK> It's all KDE4 based as much a possible and maybe a little more.
<NCommander> Ow
<NCommander> Ow
<NCommander> ow
<ScottK> a/as
<imbrandon> heya emgent
<NCommander> KDE4 went into Debian?
<ScottK> In experimental.
<NCommander> Any reason we're going with KDE4, its kinda unpolished ...
<imbrandon> because its the future :)
<nxvl> wow
<NCommander> So it vista
<nxvl> a dead man has resurect!
<NCommander> Doesn't mean its good
 * nxvl HUGS imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya nxvl
<nxvl> imbrandon: how are you?
<imbrandon> NCommander, no vista is not the future, no foreseeable anyhow
<imbrandon> i dident say "new shiney" i said "future"
<NCommander> so I take it KDE4 packages need to be synced, patched, and then merged into Ubuntu, and then kubuntu-desktop needs to be updated to have all the correct packages, right?
<NCommander> (and the installer scripts will have to be tweaked to get the right packages on the CD, although just by making kubuntu-desktop working should fix that)
<NCommander> ScottK, am I in the right ballpark ;-)
<NCommander> It seems that the KDE4 packages already made the move according to the wiki
<RAOF> Right.  Kde4 is installable (if horribly dual-head broken) right now.
<imbrandon> NCommander, yea some of the legwork has been done
<NCommander> Where can I see what needs to be vs. what has been done?
<imbrandon> NCommander, #kubuntu-devel would probably get you a bit more specifics on exactly what has/hasent been accomplished yet
<NCommander> RAOF, ping
<RAOF> NCommander: Pong
<NCommander> RAOF, up for sponsoring a package?
<RAOF> But a pong without easy upload access, so be warned.
<NCommander> wait what?
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> I just got an email on my DD application
<imbrandon> :)
<RAOF> Oooh.  Score!
<NCommander> The FrontDesk approved it, and is now assigning an AM for the final part
<NCommander> WTF
<imbrandon> grats
<NCommander> m68k/hurd porter - ok
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> I haven't submitted a hurd patch in a few months
<NCommander> wow ...
<NCommander> I might actually become a DD ...
 * NCommander faints
<RAOF> Dear lord.  Surely not!
<NCommander> so uh ... yeah
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> I thought I'd get MOTU way before my DD application actually moved
<NCommander> anyway
<NCommander> Anyone want to sponsor a FTBFS fix for licq?
 * NCommander pokes ScottK 
<NCommander> bedtime
<cody-somerville> Hi Sherman. :)
<eboyjr> Let's say I made an applet, and I want it included in the next release of Ubuntu. What do I do?
<cody-somerville> Hi eboyjr
<eboyjr> Hi
<cody-somerville> You can find information on how to get new packages into Ubuntu at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<eboyjr> Thank you for the link. :)
<cody-somerville> No problem. :)
<slytherin> Has anyone seen blueyed in last few days?
<jpds> !newpackage is <reply> To get a package into Ubuntu, please file a bug in Launchpad and make sure it has the tag needs-packaging. For full details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<ubottu> But newpackage already means something else!
<jpds> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jpds> cody-somerville: Hmm
<cody-somerville> I meant to type newpackages
<cody-somerville> But it appears we already have a factoid for that, newpackage
<cody-somerville> !newpackages is <alias> newpackage
<jpds> !newpackages is <alias>newpackage
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
<cody-somerville> !todo-#ubuntu-motu is <reply> Looking for something todo? Look no further! Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO for a quick list of suggestions.
<ubottu> cody-somerville: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * jpds checks.
<jpds> !todo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about todo
<jpds> cody-somerville: Does it really have to be -#ubuntu-motu? :)
<cody-somerville> No. I just thought other channels might want their own todo
<jpds> cody-somerville: Added.
<cody-somerville> Thanks jpds :)
 * cody-somerville wonders what other useful factoids we could add.
<jpds> cody-somerville: If you need anything added, just poke me.
<cody-somerville> jpds, thanks.
<slytherin> ﻿Has anyone seen blueyed in last few days?
<jpds> slytherin: /msg NickServ info blueyed
<jpds> 3 days ago.
<Festor> ScottK, about amule
<Festor> they publish a rc version 2.2.2 this week and next will attempt to publish the final version
<NielsE> the GDC dependency-package in Intrepid depends on gdc-4.2 (<< 0.25-4.2.2-7), however this version does not exist in the Intrepid-repo, should I let it depend on the version in the repo and then submit?
<foolano> can anyone give me some hints on how to upload kernels to PPA? I created the binary package using the custom
<foolano> i mean the binary-custom.d directory and the package builds and works ok
<foolano> but i really dont know how to proceed to create the source package to upload it.
<ScottK> Festor: OK.  Once it's in Intrepid, let me know and we can work on the backport.
<Festor> backport?
<Festor> then no sru?
<ScottK> Right.  SRU.  Sorry.
 * ScottK just woke up.
<Festor> :D
<emgent_> moin
<pochu> hi folks
<slytherin> [OT], is there a way to know from command line how much memory my MoBo supports?
<cody-somerville> Hiya pochu
<pochu> hey cody
<jpds> slytherin: "lshw"?
<emgent> heya pochu :)
<pochu> hi emgent
<AnAnt> Hello, why wasn't gnash  synch'ed from Debian ?
<null_vector> morning
<emgent> \sh: ping
<\sh> emgent: busy pong
<emgent> \sh: what moin version you use for leonov.tv?
<\sh> emgent: the version of hardy
<\sh> emgent: don't tell me it's vulnerable ,-)
<emgent> \sh: ok nice, it`snt vuln.
<emgent> \sh: only intrepid fixed yesterday.
<\sh> emgent: intrepid uses the new moin 1.6?
<emgent> \sh: http://www.moinmo.in/SecurityFixes
<emgent> \sh: 1.7
<\sh> emgent:  hmmm...The bugs listed above for 1.5.8 are fixed in 1.5.9. ,-) in hardy it's 1.5.8...
<emgent> \sh: yeah but fixed. see changelog :)
<emgent> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/m/moin/moin_1.5.8-5.1ubuntu2/changelog
<\sh> emgent: yepp...
<\sh> but it looks like that I have to upgrade to 1.7. in general :)
<emgent> \sh: :)
<emgent> moin persia
<AnAnt_> Hello, won't gnash be synch'ed or merged from Debian ?
<AnAnt_> and can someone review my swt-gtk upload on REVU ?
<ScottK> Not unless someone asks for it.
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<ScottK> Hello sistpoty|work.
<sistpoty|work> hi ScottK
<nxvl> jcastro: around?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<calc> directhex: ping
<calc> directhex: i was wondering if you could merge current mono? :)
 * calc needs it for OOo
<AnAnt_> ok, can someone review my swt-gtk upload on REVU ?
 * calc grabs the merge to see what it looks like
<ScottK> AnAnt_: Generally providing the URL on REVU is a good idea and asking once an hour is really to much.
<ScottK> calc: Does this mean mono is going to be required for OOo?
<calc> ScottK: its been needed to build for a while now (maybe 1.x?)
<calc> ScottK: it needs a newer one due to a bug fix in mono that caused problems on amd64
<AnAnt_> ok, can someone review my swt-gtk upload on  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=swt-gtk  ?
<ScottK> calc: OK.  Just to build, not to run ...
<calc> ScottK: it has mono bindings for some bits
<ScottK> Not installed by default (Says the KDE user)?
<calc> not afaik, at least not currently anyway
<calc> hmm probably would be better for me to leave mono to directhex or slomo
<calc> slomo__: ping
<jcastro> nxvl: yep!
<calc> since it seems to have several patches
 * calc thinks other mono users might yell if he breaks it for them
<calc> i'll build it locally and do my OOo build with that
<calc> then bug someone to do a proper merge
<nxvl> jcastro: i have the spanish version of the getting started video ready and uploading
<nxvl> jcastro: should wait for daniel or you can deal with it?
<jcastro> nxvl: let me ask!
<jcastro> sounds awesome
<jcastro> do you have upload rights etc. to the site?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> i'm uploading it to my hosting
<jcastro> nxvl: can you mail jono with the url and he'll upload it?
<nxvl> jcastro: yes i can
<jcastro> totally awesome, great work!
<warp10> Heya all
<emgent> hi warp10
<warp10> hi emgent
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<geser> Hi nxvl, how is the MIR for dvipdfmx going?
<slomo__> calc: talk to directhex please
<calc> ok
<emgent> heya calc  :)
<calc> emgent: hi
<hefe_bia> ScottK: Hi, I'm still looking at bug 114565. Would it be right to setup hal rules instead of udev rules? And if yes, in what package should they go?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114565 in qlandkarte "native Garmin-USB no longer working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114565
<ScottK> hefe_bia: Wrong Scott.
<ScottK> You wany keybuck on IRC.
<ScottK> wany/want
<StevenK> Keybuk
<StevenK> No C
<ScottK> Yeah.  What he said.
<hefe_bia> ScottK: oh, sorry ;) Should have known
<hefe_bia> thanks
<slytherin> jpds: Sorry, I was away for too long time. lshw tells me how much memory I have currently, but not how much max I can have.
<sebner> huihu persia
<nedko> hi persia
<slytherin> persia: pm?
<geser> slytherin: I guess the best way is to grab the manual and look it up
<slytherin> geser: hmm, I will try to find it somewhere online.
<sebner> geser: thanks for ACKing. This time I tried to give nice information :)
 * sistpoty|work heads home now... cya
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a team working on gnash ?
<AnAnt> the package I mean
<slytherin> AnAnt: Don't think there is a team
<k0p> someone can take a look in a package that I'm working?
<k0p> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<k0p> it's the link.
 * AnAnt stares at slytherin 
<k0p> It's important. I would like that umit should be available in next version of ubuntu
<AnAnt> slytherin: I think you told me that you will REVU swt-gtk
<AnAnt> asac: ping
<asac> AnAnt: ?
<AnAnt> asac: I see that Debian has gnash 0.8.3, while Intrepid still has 0.8.2
<AnAnt> asac: I was wondering, will 0.8.3 be in Intrepid ?
<asac> AnAnt: its in ppa of gnash team
<asac> does 0.82 still work with video?
<asac> to answer your question: yes, the idea is to ship 0.8.4 in intrepid
<AnAnt> no it doesn't work with youtube
<AnAnt> asac: does 0.8.3 work with youtube ?
<asac> AnAnt: no ... it crashes gstreamer. but its a gstreamer regressions as its working in hardy (also in the PPA)
<CarlFK> trying to make vloopback.deb using http://www.lavrsen.dk/svn/vloopback/trunk/debian/  - README.Debian lost me
<CarlFK> anyone know what I need to do?
<cody-somerville> !gettingstarted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gettingstarted
<cody-somerville> gah
<CarlFK> I'v read about building .debs in general.  i get the feeling something is missing here
<AnAnt> CarlFK: what's vloopback ?
<AnAnt> CarlFK: nevermind
<CarlFK> http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/VideoFourLinuxLoopbackDevice  I think it is like tee
<AnAnt> asac: thanks !
<AnAnt> Hello, can I add something like patch in build.xml ?
<AnAnt> the upstream puts the java code in a jar file, and in build.xml he unjar's it
<AnAnt> I was wondering how I can patch that jar file during build
<CarlFK> AnAnt: isn't a .jar a .zip?
<AnAnt> CarlFK: yup
<CarlFK> oh rats - I forgot a .zip is a container
<AnAnt> how do I use quilt in a rules file that uses cdbs ?
<AnAnt> I mean, what should I put instead of "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/dpatch.mk" ?
<persia> AnAnt: I believe there is a quilt.mk
<Laney> AnAnt: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<AnAnt> Laney: ok, but I don't see any patch, nor unpatch targets in it
<Laney> cdbs is voodoo
<persia> For having a .jar as upstream source, just unpack it before patching.  I believe there is a tarball.mk in CDBS which ought also handle .zip (and likely .jar).
<AnAnt> persia: the build.xml unpacks it in the "compile" target, I was asking how to do apply a patch from build.xml
<persia> AnAnt: I'd recommend unpacking it earlier - patching build.xml to patch the code at build time tends to be hard to debug.
<AnAnt> persia: btw, I've put swt-gtk in REVU, it's a new upload based on Debian's latest package
<persia> AnAnt: Still not a sync?
<AnAnt> persia: no xulrunner-dev yet
<StevenK> It's either libxul-dev or xulrunner1.9-dev
<AnAnt> StevenK: yes, that's why I made a package based on Debian's swt-gtk
<AnAnt> StevenK: Debian's one build-depends on xulrunner-dev
<AnAnt> StevenK: my change is to depend on xulrunner-1.9-dev
<AnAnt> StevenK: mozillateam said that there will be a xulrunner-dev in next upload, but I dunno when will that be
<AnAnt> StevenK: they said with next upstream release
<SWAT> I'm trying to build a package (library) using scons, but when the install-part of the pbuilder build sequence starts I get a "scons: *** [/usr/local/include/GG] /usr/local/include/GG: Permission denied". Any tips?
<mok0> SWAT: nothing should be in /usr/local
<SWAT> mok0: I know, I still need to fix that. But even if it would be in /usr/local I shouldn't get such a message, correct? I find working with scons quite, strange actually
<mok0> SWAT: Not sure how pbuilder treats /usr/local
<mok0> SWAT: My guess is it doesn't allow it
<SWAT> ok, I'll fix that and then I'll get back to you
<persia> SWAT: Also verify that you aren't using a raw fixed URL.  The install ought happen to debian/tmp/usr/... or so, rather than the real /usr/local/...
<norsetto> evening gents
<nhandler> Hello norsetto
<sebner> norsetto: \o/
<norsetto> hi nhandler
<norsetto> hi sebner
<mok0> norsetto: Morituri te salutant
<laga> macabre
<norsetto> mok0: is that bad? Can't you take an alka-seltzer?
<mok0> hehe
<laga> heh
 * norsetto hands over a beer to mok0
 * mok0 cheers norsetto
<sebner> norsetto: \o/
<norsetto> cheers :-)
<bobbo>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<bobbo> sorry!
 * sebner feels slightly ingored by norsetto :P
<mok0> sebner: jealousy is a mortal sin...
 * norsetto ingore sebner :-)
<sebner> bobbo: are you programming/writing in whitespace? ^^
<mok0> sebner: you mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_(programming_language) ?
<norsetto> mok0: also gluttony last I heard
<mok0> Mmm
<bobbo> sebner: hehe nope, dropped things on my dedicated IRC keyboard
<SWAT> I'm still trying to get my package to build correctly. It still tries to install in /usr/local and this line in rules is the cause "cd GG && scons PREFIX=/usr installprefix=/usr DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr install". Any tips?
<mok0> SWAT: /usr/local may be hardwired in one of the SConstruct files
 * mok0 asserts scons is evil
<persia> SWAT: You'll want to convince scons that installprefix is $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr
<SWAT> I do not like scons either, but I don't have a choice. I thank you in advance for all the help. I'll check the src tree for '/usr/local' hardwiring
<mok0> persia: you may need prefix=/usr if that information is used to configure the sortware before compiling
<persia> mok0: Yes.  From what I understand about scons, one wants prefix=/usr and installprefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/
<SWAT> mok0: your right, it's hardwired into the code, it's scary. Luckily nothing sed can't cure.
<mok0> SWAT: if this is meant to be submitted to ubuntu, you have to make patches
<mario_limonciell> man, someone decided to go a little crazy on release version numbers? 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<mok0> lol
<SWAT> mok0: thanks for the headsup, I'll keep it in mind (depends on how much hassle this package is going to be)
<mok0> SWAT: right!
<mario_limonciell> i've not got a clue how that is supposed to be deciphered, but my guess is it was because there was a desire to not introduce epochs
<stgraber> mario_limonciell: doesn't look like a valid one :) (should be -0ubuntu2 and that 525ubuntu1 also looks weird)
<mario_limonciell> stgraber, well it's most definitely sitting in my update-manager for hardy-backports
<stgraber> hmm, ok :)
<geser> mario_limonciell: where did you found that version?
<mario_limonciell> geser, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<geser> stgraber: native packages don't have a debian revision, so ending in .0ubuntu2 is possible
<stgraber> geser: hmm right, and for this one it's actually the case.
<mario_limonciell> i seem to think that the upload 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 was named wrong, and that's what started this mess
<mario_limonciell> crimsun, any comments as to why you named it that way?  it doesn't seem apparent in the changelog
<NCommander> anyone in the mood to sponsor a FTBFS bug fix?
<StevenK> NCommander: I can have a look, sure.
<NCommander> At the rate I'm going, I'm going to run out of FTBFS before Interpids release ;-)
<NCommander> *shot*
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/licq/+bug/248298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248298 in licq "Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> mario_limonciell: That was the only way out of a bad backport.
<SWAT> hmmm, scons gives an error yet again. Now with the same permission denied error in /usr/include/GG -> http://pastebin.com/d67630491
<NCommander> SWAT, what package?
<StevenK> NCommander: You should close the bug in the changelog.
<NCommander> StevenK, its hard to do that when I make the patch before I create the bug report ;-)
<StevenK> NCommander: Well, okay. :-)
<StevenK> NCommander: Your debdiff looks good.
<SWAT> NCommander: gg :)
<NCommander> I am aware of LP, but I have a bad habit of only opening a fix bug after I do the debdiff creation/pbuilder testing
 * NCommander installs scratchbox so I can work on teh FTBFS on sparc
<geser> NCommander: me too, when preparing a debdiff I put a place holder into the changelog, file a bug so I know the bug number and replace the place holder with the bug number before attaching the debdiff in a comment
<NCommander> I don't have a happy feeling about changing the debdiff by hand
<NCommander> But its not a bad idea
<geser> NCommander: I insert something like "(LP: #xxxxxx)" while creating the changelog and replace later just the "x" with the real bug number, no risk breaking the (deb)diff
<ScottK> As long as you don't change the number of lines in the diff, it's safe.
<mario_limonciell> ScottK, why was it a "bad" backport though?
<NCommander> I'll keep that in mind
<mario_limonciell> oh i guess i should look at bug 235135
 * NCommander watches ubuntu sparc install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<NCommander> Weird
<ScottK> mario_limonciell: Lots of crashes and regressions and pain.
<ScottK> mario_limonciell: Yes.
<NCommander> Ow
<NCommander> I've done a few backports for Debian, a bad backport will cause massive headaches
<mario_limonciell> ScottK, yuck.  my head spins just from reading a few posts on there
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * StevenK watches licq build, glaring at NCommander
 * NCommander has nothing to fear but fear itself
<StevenK> Hah
<NCommander> With one exception, I don't think I ever caused a package to commit suidice (yet)
<NCommander> I'm probably going to see if I can slaughter the netatalk FTBFS later
 * NCommander waits for StevenK's build to run
<NCommander> StevenK, how's it going?
<StevenK> NCommander: It installs kdelibs, need you ask?
<NCommander> ow
<NCommander> I might have to run before it finishes
<StevenK> NCommander: Well, if it builds, I'll upload it.
<NCommander> meh, I'll mess with qemu-binfmt later
<StevenK> NCommander: Uploaded.
<NCommander> sweet
<NCommander> Thanks, I need to run
<nhandler> Bye NCommander
<NCommander> Hola life
<NCommander> er, guys
<nhandler> Welcome back NCommander
 * NCommander grumbles about his fire department
<norsetto> motu-sru ?
 * NCommander fiddles with binfmt
<norsetto> %_#(&_(%&_@#$
<NCommander> o-O;
<norsetto> any clue why something would build on a pbuilder and not inside the LP buildd?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-15
<nxvl> what is this distro spint about? i have read it in several places
<nxvl> is it the developers sprint?
<nxvl> jcastro: ?
<kostmo> Is anyone available to review my last release of pyrocket?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pyrocket
<NCommander> trying to build qemu with --static == painful
<NCommander> HPPA really has a painfully slow autobuilder
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> As far as i know, Launchpad stored my public key, where is it stored, so i can give my users my key
<NCommander> ScottK, RAOF ping?
<emgent> moin NCommander
<NCommander> morning emgent
<NCommander> which makes me question, are you a MOTU?
<NCommander> (or better)
<emgent> NCommander: yeah I'm MOTU
<NCommander> care to sponsor a project?
<emgent> NCommander: what project?
<NCommander> Er, not a project, package
<NCommander> emgent, a FTBFS fix :-)
<emgent> yes I can sponsor
<emgent> NCommander: Bugs number ?
<NCommander> adding now
 * NCommander disables edge
<NCommander> Its being buggy for me
<emgent> NCommander: if you need sponsor, feel free to subscribe u-u-s and me too.
<NCommander> Yeah, I ping IRC though just to prevent spamming u-u-s unnecessary
<NCommander> emgent, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liblunar/+bug/248579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248579 in liblunar "FTBFS fix" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> For some reason, the debdiff got attached twice O_O;
<emgent> i will take a look
<NCommander> thank you
<emgent> np :)
<NCommander> Any idea how to get scratchbox to work with a non-ARM target?
<emgent> just time for build and test it.
 * NCommander looks forward to that eventual day in the distant future that he'll have MOTU
<emgent> :)
<NCommander> I'm debating giving up userland emulation and simply install qemu in system emulation
<NCommander> er, sparc-ubuntu
<bddebian> The versioning scheme is supposed to stick for main packages too isn't it?
<ScottK> bddebian: Versioning is no different main/universe.
<NCommander> bddebian, hola
<bddebian> Hi NCommander, ScottK
<bddebian> ScottK: Thanks.  Then explain gdebi to me :-(
<emgent> hi ScottK bddebian
<bddebian> I realize it's native but now I'm at a loss what to do in Debian :-(
<ScottK> bddebian: My usual interactions with gdebi start with apt-get remove.
<NCommander> bddebian, I'm fixing FTBFSs by the bucket load
<bddebian> Heya emgent, congratulations1 :)
<bddebian> NCommander: Great
<bddebian> s/1/!/
<emgent> bddebian: lol thanks
<bddebian> ScottK: Aye :)
<emgent> hhahaha
 * NCommander installs Sparc Ubuntu
<NCommander> emgent, how goes it
<ScottK> bddebian: Is the issue that gdebi is Ubuntu unique, but doesn't have an ubuntu revision?
<emgent> NCommander: processing..
<bddebian> ScottK: Well sort of.  Amaya asked me to take a look at it but if I update Debian it would be 0.3.6 ideally which Ubuntu couldn't sync obviously.
<bddebian> If I take from ubuntu (which would make sense) I would have to go to 0.3.11+
<ScottK> Why can't it be 0.3.12?
<bddebian> That might be the answer it just doesn't seem right to jump so many versions in 1 upload for a "native" package but I suppose that is the answer
<soren> Why not 0.3.11debian1?
<soren> Or... Will there actually be a delta?
<bddebian> I don't know where the fsck a debian1 version ever even came from
<NCommander> bddebian, your moving nicely along the DD process
<bddebian> I am?
<ScottK> Debian doesn't typically have a good sense of humor about being downstream from Ubuntu.
<soren> bddebian: First answer me this: Is there going to be a delta?
<NCommander> What's sad is our packages get lintian fixes because out MOTUs are willing to work on it
<bddebian> A delta from whom?
<ScottK> intrepid/unstable at the very least.
<soren> bddebian: Ubuntu.
<bddebian> Probably considering there are so many damn bugs on the BTS
<NCommander> w00t, I got past the frontdesk check
<bddebian> I know of at least 3 language patches
<bddebian> NCommander: Congrats
<NCommander> m68k/hurd porter - ok
<bddebian> ScottK: Debian has little sense of humor period ;-P
<soren> bddebian: Maybe I'm not entirely clear on the story involved here. Is Ubuntu effectively the upstream?
<NCommander> I've got to be the first person to ever get in as a hurd porter :-)
<bddebian> soren: Not from my perception but I cannot honestly answer that
<bddebian> If they are then it makes more sense
<bddebian> Stupid ass native packages
<soren> bddebian: Hm... Well, then I'm not sure at all.
<soren> bddebian: A few things come into play:
<soren> bddebian: First: Is there going to be a delta? If not, just upload the package as-is.
<soren> bddebian: If yes, and if Ubuntu is effectively the upstream, I don't see what's wrong with a 0.3.11debian1 version number.
<soren> bddebian: regardless of presence/absence of sense of humour.
<soren> Or a 0.3.11-1, I guess.
<bddebian> To me it has nothing to do with sense of humor, it just isn't a versioning I have ever seen Debian use up until this package
<soren> I'm rather sure I've seen it before.
<bddebian> I'm not even sure it's policy compliant
 * soren looks
 * NCommander thinks emgent needs a new PC ...
<emgent> ?
<NCommander> Is your computer still building liblunar?
<emgent> my flybook v5 rocks!
<emgent>  NCommander nope, check your mail :)
<bddebian> Hmm, it looks as though Ubuntu is "upstream" for gdebi
<NCommander> I don't need instructions to know how to rock!
<emgent> NCommander: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<NCommander> and away it goes
<NCommander> It successfully built on a bunch of archs, so I got to say thats progress
<emgent> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liblunar/1.0.0-1ubuntu1/
<NCommander> and with that, I just dropped the amd64 ftbfs count under 100 ;-)
<bddebian> And mvo is a DD and isn't lool a DD too?
<soren> bddebian: Yes, they are.
<bddebian> WTF
<NCommander> What's the WTF?
<soren> bddebian: The current version of gdebi in Debian has such a version number...
<soren> In fact, there are plenty of examples of packages that have "debian" in their version number.
<soren> 273 of them.
<bddebian> soren: I'm aware of that, as I said its the first I have seen.  Not that, that means anything
<bddebian> native packages are suppose to have versions only not even a revision but whatever
<soren> bddebian: Oh, I thought my suggesting it was the first you've seen.
<bddebian> :)
<NCommander> emgent, thanks
<NCommander> emgent, any comments on my work with my FTBFS fixes?
<emgent> NCommander: Thanks for your work!
<NCommander> emgent, your not a core dev, are you?
<emgent> NCommander: I'm MOTU.
<emgent> launchpad.net/~motu
<emgent> launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> Pong.
<NCommander> ScottK, care to sponsor a FTBFS fix for epiphany browser?
<ScottK> NCommander: Sorry, no.  Am kind of caught up in some stuff.
<ScottK> NCommander: Subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<ScottK> They usually get to it pretty quickly.
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> ScottK, ouch, that flash backport is evil
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's the first backport I approved that was a major disaster.
<NCommander> what's going to happen with it?
<ScottK> Probably nothing until the final Flash 10 release and then nothing until there's a bunch more testing.
<NCommander> Meh, I managed to get gnash to work on amd64 with a lot of effort
<NCommander> but at least I don't have the cosnatn issues you see with the non-free fun
<ScottK> I don't actually use either much at all.
<ScottK> My laptop I got last year had remained blissfully Flash free until I had to test stuff during the disaster recovery.
<NCommander> I just have it for youtube
<NCommander> and my friend just gave me sudo access on his sparc box, and permission to install an ubuntu chroot so, good-bye sparc FTBFS ;-)
<ScottK> Cool.
<NCommander> speaking of solved FTBFS
<NCommander> epiphany-browser now compiles
<solarion> still no love from netflix.  :(
<NCommander> FTBFS?
<NCommander> er ...
<NCommander> wait
<NCommander> ....
<NCommander> It's bad when I think netflix is a package
<solarion> :)
<solarion> it's more of a tool
<solarion> sadly, mostly in the metaphorical sense
<NCommander> and now thats the sound of debootstrap creating an ubuntu sparc chroot :-)
<kostmo> what is the significance of prepending lines of the changelog with '*' vs. '-' ?
<ScottK> Major and minor bullet points.
<ScottK> debian/changelog is meant to be machine parsable, so you need to follow the format closely.
<solarion> could do * ** *** **** etc.
<solarion> then you could use emacs outline mode.
<ion_> And gain a great amount of ugly for free.
<kostmo> Are there more details about the official Ubuntu changelog format published somewhere than the ones documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-c727185a09bc917152055fddb0b69a2f4d812e60 ?  I'd be happy to add this info about bullets and the format for closing Launchpad bugs to the wiki page otherwise
<ScottK> That's the right place for Ubuntu.  It's actually documented in Debian Policy, which we generall follow.
<J-_> Any packagers around?
<J-_> I'd like to suggest something to be packaged. http://nick125.com/projects/pymtp
<warp10> Hi all!
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> :D
<warp10> hi nxvl :)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, arent u tired :P?
<nxvl> yes i am
<nxvl> work -> university -> girlfriend -> ubuntu
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> all the days of my life
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha cool, i support my thesis two days from now and i have to make these videos to show how it works, cuz the proyector won't work the way i need with my Ubuntu T.T...
<Iulian> Good morning.
<jpds> morning
<Iulian> Hello Jonathan!
<jpds> :)
<Iulian> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Iulian: pong
<Iulian> apachelogger: Hi, I was wondering if you're still working on bug #163040. I'd like to package paperbox (bug #225633) and it seems that it needs gtkmm-utils which is not in the archive.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163040 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gtkmm-utils" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225633 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Paperbox" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225633
<apachelogger> Iulian: I am quite busy these days
<apachelogger> Iulian: I think gtkmm-utils is on revu, so you can continue on that
<Iulian> apachelogger: Yes, it's on revu. If you don't have time to take care of it I will have a look at gtkmm-utils.
<apachelogger> Iulian: go ahead, if you need a revu, poke me ;-)
<Iulian> apachelogger: Ok, sure. Thanks.
<huats> morning all
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<Iulian> Morning sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<geser> Hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi geser
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work geser
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<geser> Hi sebner
<sebner> huhu DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> bubu sebner
<sebner> ^^
<huats> Syntux: hello
<huats> are you around ?
<Syntux> Good day huats
<Syntux> yes sure
<huats> how are you ?
<Syntux> doing great :-)
<calc> directhex: ping
<huats> ScottK: hey
<huats> ScottK: are you around ?
<huats> norsetto !!!!
<norsetto> huats?
<norsetto> :-)
<huats> :)
<emgent> moin
<Iulian> apachelogger: I finished to package gtkmm-utils version 0.3.2. Can you please delete the package from revu so I can upload a new one?
<apachelogger> Iulian: you can just upload
<Iulian> apachelogger: Uhm, I didn't know that's possible. Will upload it right now.
<Iulian> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkmm-utils
<apachelogger> Iulian: please consider resolving the november 21 comment
<Iulian> apachelogger: Oups, forgot to add that dependency to fix the symlink problem.
<Iulian> apachelogger: I'm fixing it now.
<apachelogger> Iulian: maintainer are te Ubuntu MOTU Developers
<apachelogger> *the
<apachelogger> Iulian: see http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gtkmm-utils-0711211600/gtkmm-utils-0.3.0/debian/control
<sebner> apachelogger: always hard working :P
<Syntux> guys, I'm trying to build a pbuilder interpid env, --distribution interpid isn't working, complaining that /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/interpid  does not exists
<apachelogger> sebner: you have no idea
<sebner> apachelogger: well, I saw the uploads for intrepid :)
 * apachelogger was packaging all official KDE 4 packages on weekend
<Iulian> apachelogger: I thought that if I want to be the only maintainer of the package I can avoid that.
<Iulian> apachelogger: Anyway, I will look for a sponsor to be included into Debian too.
<Iulian> apachelogger: So, I think that won't be a problem with the Maintainer field.
<sebner> apachelogger: right before the official announcement =)
<calc> Syntux: do you have pbuilder from intrepid?
<calc> Syntux: er debootstrap i mean
<RAOF> Should people be looking for me, I'm unlikely to be online much this week.
<calc> Syntux: probably need both from intrepid actually
<Syntux> calc, okie how to get that
<calc> Syntux: archive.ubuntu.com
<calc> Syntux: or launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap etc
<slytherin> Syntux: you need debootstrab form intrepid or hardy-backports
<apachelogger> Iulian: in that case you wouldn't need to package it for ubuntu at all ... get it into debian and file a sync request (see ubuntu wiki)
<Iulian> apachelogger: Well, I'm not planning to get it into Debian very soon.
<apachelogger> well, then you need to use motu developers as maintainer
<Iulian> apachelogger: Ok then.
<calc> Iulian: there are sponsors for debian as well
<apachelogger> Iulian: for the debian packaging copyright you might want to use GPL-2 in the URL
<apachelogger> GPL islinking to GPL-3
<Iulian> Right
<warp10> norsetto: regarding the junior mentoring program, both MOTUs and members of ~universe-contributors are eligible to be mentors, right?
<sebner> huhu jono =)
<emgent> moin sebner warp10 jono
<sebner> emgent: \o/
<jono> hey
<Iulian> apachelogger: It doesn't fix the symlink problem if I add libglibmm-utils2 as a dependency on libgtkmm-utils2. What version should I add?
<persia> Does anyone have a workaround for "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file" when trying to build against intrepid?
<k0p> Iulian, are you package mantainer?
<apachelogger> Iulian: why doesn't it?
<Iulian> apachelogger: Uhmm, no idea, still looking.
<apachelogger> Iulian: less DEBFILE
<apachelogger> investigate the content
<sebner> go apachelogger, go apachelogger ^^
<apachelogger> you will see that every package's changelog and readme and stuff links to the libglibmm-utils2 package
<c4_121> gogo
<apachelogger> so one way or another every package should depend on libglibmm-utils2
<c4_121> its my first time in unbuntu
<c4_121> hi all
<apachelogger> hey c4_121
<AnAnt_> Hello, how can I know what alternatives are provided by which packages in my system ?
<ScottK> huats: I am here for about 5 minutes.
<huats> ScottK: no big deal
<huats> I'll talk to you once you have more time :)
<huats> just ping me :)
 * ScottK will try to remember.
<sebner> folks
<sebner> now it's time to say goodbye
<sebner> cya in 2 weeks =)
<tacone> have good holydays
<sebner> tacone: thx =)
<huats> sebner: enjoy :)
<norsetto> warp10: right
<sistpoty|work> nice holidays sebner
<warp10> norsetto: ok. Does that imply that for a prospective developer to be accepted as a contributor he should have enough skills and knowledge to be a mentor (apart from his own will to be an actual mentor)?
<norsetto> warp10: as you correctly say, expert contributors will not be obliged to mentor junior ones, that will be purely on a volunteer bases.
<warp10> norsetto: BTW, I like your document, and I especially like that expert contributors will mentor new prospective devs.
<norsetto> warp10: yes, I think that is a big step forward in the right direction
<Syntux> I'm having sort of a problem with dget and gpg, can someone help in that http://paste.syntux.net/bin/37
<\sh> http://www.cs.arizona.edu/people/justin/packagemanagersecurity/ <- nicely done :)
<slytherin> Syntux: What help do you need there?
<Iulian> apachelogger: I still can't figure out what could be the problem, sorry.
<Iulian> apachelogger: I have no idea why depending on libglibmm-utils2 doesn't fix the problem.
<Syntux> slytherin, dget complaining about the signature and aint creating guidedog-1.0.0,
<Laney> Syntux: use dget -xu to skip verification, or dpkg-source -x <.dsc>
<slytherin> Syntux: The complain about signature is because you don't have public key of the person who signed source package.
<Syntux> slytherin, but it's support to extract the package with the -x right?
<slytherin> Syntux: But that is no reason not extract source
<slytherin> Syntux: yes it should
<Syntux> well, it's not doing it
<slytherin> Syntux: see if 'dpkg-source -x *.dsc' does it
<Laney> dget will fail on a gpg failure unless you pass -u.
<Syntux> Laney, it worked with -u
<Laney> :)
<Syntux> :-)
<Hobbsee> Laney: that's not a fail - it's a warning.
<Hobbsee> (thank goodness)
<Laney> Well the package doesn't get extracted in that case
<Laney> I'll get round to makeing a ubuntu-dev-keyring one day soon
<Laney> making(
<Laney> *
<slytherin> Laney: On the contrary, I have always seen the package getting extracted irrespective of the check
<Laney> Really? Maybe we have different prefs
<Syntux> Laney, what prefs would cause such thing?
<Laney> All I know is the behaviour I see
<Hobbsee> slytherin: likewise
<Hobbsee> jdong: can you backport recordmydesktop and rdepends, please?
<Hobbsee> (it's broken in hardy)
<calc> directhex: ping
 * calc merged mono since directhex seems to be missing for a few days
<Major_Kong> hi, i need some help making a debian package for a script. (i don't know to do it...) how do i proccede ?
<laga> !packaging | Major_Kong
<ubottu> Major_Kong: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Major_Kong> does it cover making a package for a script ?
<Major_Kong> ?
<laga> Major_Kong: i'd assume so
<devfil_> asac: ping
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Iulian, sistpoty|work
<devfil> asac: you are my mentor, so probability you would know how I work to help me on avoid procedural error etc... I've recently done a package a little difficult, I think that looking at it you can learn how I work
<asac> devfil: ah ok. so what are you working on?
<devfil> asac: I'm currently working to update varkon at the latest version, however I've recently finished to update crystalspace at the 1.2.1 version (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crystalspace/+bug/242961)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242961 in crystalspace "Please update crystalspace to 1.2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<asac> devfil: ok. hard to check what you changed with just the diff.gz. can you attach a debdiff of just the debian/ directory for this update?
<devfil> asac: I started from Debian debian dir, so a debdiff from debian version or ubuntu version?
<asac> devfil: what version is currently in debian and what version is in ubuntu?
<devfil> asac: in ubuntu 1.0, in debian trunk of 1.2
<asac> devfil: when was trunk 1.2 uploaded?
<devfil> asac: 06 February 2008
<asac> devfil: ok. so this does two things in a row
<asac> 1. merge
<asac> 2. bump upstream version
<devfil> asac: exactly
<devfil> asac: do you want that I upload the debian dir only?
<Hew> Hey guys, I'm looking into submitting my first patch. This fix just requires a dependency change in debian/control , but being a noob, I'm not sure what it is I need to do this. I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing and got the source, but I can't find debian/control (except for in the .diff). Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks
<Hew> do I just modify the .diff file? This just doesn't seem like the right way to do it. Surely there's a page somewhere that details how to make non-source-code changes.
<asac> devfil: yes please ... please the complete debdiff for ubnutu and the debdiff from debian to ubuntu
<devfil> asac: no problem
<Hew> never mind, I think I worked it out
<devfil> asac: maybe a diff between ubuntu debian dir and 1.2.1 and Debian debian dir and 1.2.1 is the best solution, debdiff will include also the edited things on crystalspace sources
<asac> devfil: yes, just the debdiff of the debian dir
<asac> you can do the complete debdiff and use filterdiff to filter-in/-out the bits you want/dont want
<asac> devfil: ^^
<devfil> asac: ora I can do diff -ruN
<asac> devfil: please use debdiff so you get used to the proper tools for doing that
<devfil> asac: ok
<slytherin> Hew: Yuo don't update diff, you extract source, make changes, update changelog and create source package again then you submit debdiff
<Hew> slytherin: For some reason I missed the debian folder in the extracted source earlier; I've found it now. Thanks for your help.
<slytherin> Hew: When I say extract source it means, 'dpkg-source -x *.dsc'
<Hew> slytherin: I did apt-get source <packagename>, which seemed to do everything. Is this also a correct way of doing it?
<slytherin> Hew: yes even that is fine. Only thing is that it needs deb-src urls in yuor /etc/apt/sources.list. Where as with dpkg-source you can extract any source
<Hew> slytherin: Ah, gotcha. Yea, I made sure my source repositories were all there before I started. Thanks for the info.
<devfil> asac: I'm unable to use interdiff I think
<devfil> s/interdiff/filterdiff/
<asac> devfil: why?
<asac> debdiff .... | filterdiff -i*/debian/*
<asac> should do the trick
<devfil> uhm ok
<slytherin> devfil: if you are upadting a package to new upstream version, simply attach .diff.gz to bug
<devfil> slytherin: already done
<slytherin> devfil: so why do you need interdiff then?
<devfil> slytherin: asac asked to upload the debdiff between my pakcage and debian/ubuntu version
<slytherin> devfil: asac is a developer, I am not. So it is your call. :-)
<devfil> asac: all done
<Major_Kong> quick question: i don't suppose there are scripts to help me create a package for a perl script and some bash scripts, is there ?
<Major_Kong> *are there ?
<AnAnt> Hello, may someone review this swt-gtk upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=swt-gtk ?
<crimsun> mario_limonciell: it's due to upstream (Adobe) being crazy with their version numbers
<crimsun> mario_limonciell: and yes, it's an attempt to avoid introducing an epoch, since Debian already uses an epoch, and I wanted to leave MOTU the option of reverting to the Debian source versioning
<asac> devfil: what are the changes against crystalspace-1.2.1/CS/scripts/deb/core/debian/changelog
<asac> is that a mirror of the real changelog?
<asac> anyway. didnt we have any changes in ubuntu (vs. debian)?
<devfil> asac: crystalspace-1.2.1/CS/scripts/deb/core/debian/changelog is the debian dir included in the official package, really old
<devfil> the changes needed between ubuntu and debian are only build-depends
<devfil> and I've included them
<asac> devfil: why do we introduce crystalspace-1.2.1/debian/patches/csstartme_startme_cfg_programs.diff?
<asac> (if its only the build-depends ;))
<NCommander> morning world
<AnAnt> asac: does gnash operation depend on existance of flashplugin-nonfree package ?
<NCommander> AnAnt, no
<emgent> moin NCommander
<geser> Hi NCommander
<asac> devfil: +	cd CS; DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/crystalspace $(MAKE) install_bin install_lib install_plugin install_data install_config
<NCommander> I'm debating taking a break from FTBFS, and working on merges (its pretty much the same thing ;-))
<asac> devfil: that line would have better  be just in the debian format (e.g. multipe lines)
<asac> devfil: what license is debian/crystalspace/usr/share/crystalspace*/data/maps/castle/license.txt
<asac> ?
<asac> we appear to remove it
<asac> if its a different license then the one the main program is under we should ship it in usr/share/doc/...
<devfil> asac: I included it in debian/copright
<asac> ok thats good enough
<Hew> any ideas why 'debuild -S' isn't working for me? This is the first problem in the output I see: make[1]: /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make: No such file or directory
<asac> devfil: so do you want to update the diff.gz for install_ thing? otherwise i would ack it
<geser> Hew: sudo apt-get install quilt
<NCommander> and then probably add quilt to the build-deps
<asac> devfil: i think its better to include that change as could send the diff directly to debian then
<geser> NCommander: it probably is already but not installed
<asac> and chances are higher that it would be included
<devfil> asac: what you mean in "so do you want to update the diff.gz for install_ thing? otherwise i would ack it"?
<NCommander> geser, debuild will not build if source dependencies are not satisfied
<asac> devfil: read the comments i gave above ;)
<Hew> geser: Just what I needed! Thanks :-)
<geser> NCommander: debuild -S doesn't need all build-dependencies installed, just the one use in the clean target, which is called before the source package gets build
<devfil> asac: Debian maintainer seems to be offline and this package is "outdated". I prefer to include this in ubuntu and make a NMU with the same changes, so when maintainer will upload my NMU we will sync the package
<asac> devfil: thats not the point. i just said that you shouldnt have moved from a multi-line install to a one liner :)
<asac> otherwise i agree
<RoAkSoAx> greetings! xD
<devfil> asac: ah ok, I didn't understand, however why?
<asac> devfil: just to be closer ... the diff would have been smaller and better reviewable ,)
<asac> its not a big point though. but in the end its just removing the "arch" ifs ... so there is no need to redo that line imo
<devfil> ok
<devfil> what do you think about all work?
<asac> devfil: just imagine on next merge ... the diff will be more comprehensible
<asac> devfil: looks good. well done
<devfil> ok
<ilembitov1> Hi, guys. Can somebody explain to me - is maintaining packages in Universe strictly tied to Ubuntu release schedule?
<ilembitov1> Just I try to understand, why universe doesn't get updates to major packages after release
<lukehasnoname> <non-motu person here> Update requests have to be submitted, and there has to be a good reason (major bug, required version update, etc.)
<ilembitov1> Oh, so Universe can get major updates?
<Laney> That's what backports are for
<stgraber> ilembitov1: Ubuntu's policy is not to update software once the release is out. Only a few packages are exceptions like Firefox, others just have to be fixed by getting the security/bugfix from the new upstream version and applying it on the version in the repository.
<stgraber> to get newer release of a software, use backport.
<ilembitov1> But backports don't contain fresh software either...
<ilembitov1> Do baskports get update only after a request?
 * Laney  nods
<lukehasnoname> hm
<lukehasnoname> nexuiz should get a backport update
 * lukehasnoname will probably fill out a report on bugs.LP, right?
<ilembitov1> plt-scheme should get an update. It didn't get one for years...
<stgraber> backport is usually taking a release from the current devel version (Intrepid) and having it backported to an older release like hardy
<stgraber> so the package first has to be newer in the current devel release
<persia> ilembitov1: Has intrepid been updated yet?
<lukehasnoname> stgraber: Got it.
<ilembitov1> ilembitov1: What do you mean?
<apachelogger> Iulian: it does
<apachelogger> why do you think it does not?
<Iulian> apachelogger: Because when running lintian against the changes file it complains.
<apachelogger> Iulian: lintian is not always the smartest sorcerer to ask ;-)
<Iulian> apachelogger: Ok then, I will upload it to revu right now.
<Iulian> apachelogger: Uploaded, please have a look at it.
<slytherin> geser: I am confused with the bug state changes in statcvs sync bug, can you please explain?
<apachelogger> Iulian: should be ok now, I will give it a complete revu later on
<Iulian> apachelogger: Sure, just ping me if you need something.
<bobbo>                                           /whois norsetto
<bobbo> sorry!
<foxmike> Hi! I'm stuck with a packaging problem.  I'm trying to package brasero-0.8.0 (new upstream version) for hardy, but the build fails.  Can anyone help me sorting it out?
<Laney> foxmike: You might be interested to know that ember has uploaded that version to LP for intrepid ;)
<foxmike> thank you, I'll take a look at it right now!
<jpds> bobbo: hmmm
<foxmike> Laney: I've been looking https://launchpad.net/~ember/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any and https://launchpad.net/~ember/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any and I have not seen any brasero package.  Can you confirm I'm looking the right pages?  Maybe it is just not there yet?
<foxmike> Well, actually I haven't found any brasero 0.8.0 for the later page...
<Laney> foxmike: It's not been uploaded to the archive, just on a bug waiting for sponsorship I believe.
<Laney> look at the bugs for brasero in Ubuntu on LP
<foxmike> ok I'll check there, thank you!
<bddebian> Do be do be dooo
<Iulian> bddebian: Scooby Doo?
<bddebian> Sure :)
<Iulian> bddebian: Are you still watching cartoons? Grow up!
 * Iulian smiles
<tacone> omg, what's wrong with cartoons ?
<AstralJava> Sound gurus, if aconnect is provided by alsa-utils, what -dev package needs to be included as build-depends for an application depending on it (aconnect) to be built properly? I've got a problem in which a package builds fine on pbuilder (intrepid), but fails in PPA.
<AstralJava> Oh, and it fails on finding aconnect.
<AstralJava> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16044984/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.rakarrack_0.2.0%2B20080710svn-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<k0p> someone can make a review of my package, please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<norsetto> k0p: why?
<k0p> norsetto, well.. I need a review to package should be added on ubuntu, right?
<AstralJava> *blink* *blink* why? What why?
<norsetto> k0p: yes, but why should we review your package? I don't mean to be rude, just would like to understand why we should
<k0p> norsetto, oh I understand. I never make a package before. Umit it's a graphic front-end for nmap. and it should be nice that umit will be added in ubuntu repository to our users don't have install manually.
<norsetto> k0p: ok, thanks for letting me know
<norsetto> k0p: do you know what is a watch file?
<slytherin> AstralJava: is your pbuilder chroot distribution same as ppa?
<k0p> norsetto, nop
<norsetto> k0p: did you read our packaging guide? Its explained in there (too)
<k0p> read some parts of guide. I'll read it
<norsetto> k0p: we really appreciate having a watch file, it helps to keep packages up to date and automatise some of the review tasks
<AstralJava> slytherin: pbuilder distribution is intrepid, and updated. changelog tells PPA buildd that the distribution is intrepid. Can I make a difference somehow?
<k0p> hmm about the package?
<k0p> or about the code?
<slytherin> AstralJava: I was just confirming if your pbuilder was intrepid
<norsetto> k0p: the watch file is part of the package
<AstralJava> slytherin: Oh, okay. Yes, it is. :)
<slytherin> AstralJava: The log you referred is Ubuntu build log, right? not PPA log
<k0p> norsetto, so it's like make package downloading the code from svn?
<slytherin> AstralJava: If the package needs aconnect to build which is provided by alsa-utils then you need to add alsa-utils in build depends
<norsetto> k0p: could be, but in that case it would also be nice to have a get-orig-source target in debian/rules
<AstralJava> slytherin: Nope, that's from launchpad. Here is the pbuilder log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27551/
<AstralJava> slytherin: That's the thing, I wanted understand why my pbuilder works without it. :)
<slytherin> AstralJava: any change yu have some additional packages in pbuilder chroot?
<k0p> norsetto, so I need add a target get-orig-source?
<norsetto> k0p: for packaging python apps, you should really use one of our two python helpers: pycentral or pysupport
<slytherin> k0p: if the software is released in .tar.gz format then you may not need get-orig-source, only watch file. But you need to repack and pack or do some additional changes to tar.gz file then you will need get-orig-source targer
<norsetto> k0p: I have 248 lintian warnings and 3 warnings, I think this is a record :-)
<norsetto> k0p: s/3 warnings /3 errors/
<AstralJava> slytherin: No additional scripts from me, no.
<k0p> I have 248 warnings?
<k0p> lol
<k0p> or errors?
<k0p> here I don't have errors
<norsetto> k0p: 248 warnings and 3 errors
<Iulian> Whoah!
<geser> slytherin: Riddell processed today sync requests but apparently forgot to add a flag that the ubuntu changes can be overwritten. The script set the status nonetheless to "fix released" and pitti asked me to reopen them, so they are back at confirmed.
<norsetto> k0p: thats because you didn't check the binary packages
<k0p> norsetto, I don't have warnings in my ubuntu.. and not online. How you see this errors?
<k0p> binary packages?
<slytherin> geser: Yes, I understood that later. :-)
<norsetto> k0p: yes, after you have build your source package, you should use lintian to check your binary packages
<slytherin> AstralJava: Which package is it? I will try building in my pbuilder
<k0p> norsetto, I only have one warning here
<norsetto> k0p: or just check the binary .changes, lintian will check all binary automatically
<k0p> norsetto, lintian -iIv?
<AstralJava> slytherin: rakarrack, it'll be new. Sources can be found in my PPA @ deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/astraljava/ubuntu intrepid main
<AstralJava> err... deb-src naturally
<slytherin> AstralJava: is it on revu?
<norsetto> k0p: lintian umit_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<k0p> norsetto, I don't have errors :/
<norsetto> k0p: try giving lintian a kick or two, guess just needs to warm up ....
<slytherin> k0p: have you installed lintian from intrepid or hardy-backports? Also did you do lintian *.changes?
<slytherin> geser: Do you think you can find enough time to review and sponsor batik update?
<k0p> hardy-backports
<AstralJava> slytherin: Yes. http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=rakarrack
<norsetto> k0p: the precompiled translation files are no-go
<CarlFK> installed intrepid, added  http://akirad.cinelerra.org/dists/gutsy.list, then did apt-get build-dep cinelerra
<CarlFK> ﻿E: Package libfaad2-dev has no installation candidate.  However the following packages replace it:   libfaad-dev
<k0p> norsetto, no-go?
<CarlFK> should I tell the cinelerra package maintainer, or is that something that should be logged in lp?
<k0p> slytherin, there are a guide to install lintian from intrepid?
<norsetto> k0p: yes, they are totally against the GPL which the package claims to be licensed with
<slytherin> k0p: no, one from hardy-backports is fine
<k0p> hmm ok
<k0p> norsetto, we have .mo files
<slytherin> CarlFK: Tell cinelerra maintainer
<norsetto> k0p: exactly, you need the sources
<CarlFK> slytherin: ok.  thanks.
<k0p> we have the sources too
<norsetto> k0p: no sources (or "preferred form of modification"), no GPL
<slytherin> CarlFK: By the way, you are using gutsy url in intrepid, libfaad2-dev is present in gutsy.
<k0p> norsetto, you're right
<k0p> I don't know what's happer
<k0p> happen
<norsetto> k0p: you really have to ask upstream, its for his own good too
<k0p> norsetto, remove mo files and add the sources right?
<k0p> upstream?
<geser> slytherin: I can try
<norsetto> k0p: the author
<CarlFK> slytherin: ﻿not sure what to do with that
<k0p> oh yeah
<k0p> sure
<slytherin> geser: Actually I could not get hold of blueyed for last 3-4 days. So I have readded the bug to u-u-s queue as per discussion with persia. There are few packages in DEPWAIT due to batik.
<slytherin> CarlFK: Why are you building package from their site?
<k0p> norsetto, so: add watch file ;  see pycentral or pysupport ; remove .mo files ; add po files. And more?
<norsetto> k0p: Maintainer will be MOTU, you can list yourself as the XSBC-OriginalMaintainer
<slytherin> AstralJava: Your package build fine for my intrepid pbuilder too. Seems to be some problem with PPA then.
<norsetto> k0p: and don't forget the 248+3 from lintian ;-)
<CarlFK> slytherin: i think it uses trunk - but not sure actually
<k0p> norsetto, I don't see it :S
<k0p> :(
<norsetto> k0p: what is the exact command you are giving ?
<k0p> lintian umit_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<norsetto> k0p: build-depends and depends needs to be revisited once you use pycentral/pysupport
<slytherin> CarlFK: What you can do is 'apt-get source cinelerra', change libfaad2-dev to libfaad-dev in debian/control file, add changelog entry and then do 'dpkg-buildpackage -b'
<norsetto> k0p: what do you have in your umit_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb? Is it empty!?
<AstralJava> slytherin: Thanks for confirming. I uploaded a version that has alsa-utils in build-depends. Let's see how it works. Unfortunately I seem to have accidentally uploaded the new version to REVU also, when I could have merely updated the former. It hasn't showed up yet, but can I request a deletion if it turns out as another package in REVU?
<norsetto> k0p: and the description is to be totally redone, please read the packaging guide on how to do that properly
<slytherin> AstralJava: any change that that failure is arch specific?
<slytherin> AstralJava: because I have i386, and your log was for amd64
<AstralJava> slytherin: Nope, failed on all archs.
<AstralJava> slytherin: Same reason also.
<k0p> norsetto, ok
<norsetto> k0p: why do you repeat the GPL license header two times? one is enough
<norsetto> k0p: use the one with the correct FSF address ;-)
<norsetto> k0p: and the pointer for GPL-2 is /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<norsetto> k0p: for the download location this is enough: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/umit/
<k0p> norsetto, is it in watch file?
<norsetto> k0p: and use your full name in debian/copyright
<norsetto> k0p: no, all these in debian/copyright
<mouz> would someone like to sponsor my latest patch for bug 246106? thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246106 in revu-tools "revu-tools always say lintian not happy" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246106
<k0p> norsetto, ok
<geser> slytherin: I've found the .diff.gz for batik, do you know what's the easiest way to get the .orig.tar.gz?
<norsetto> k0p: there is also another license for the higwidgets, it is the LGPL-2.1
<AstralJava> slytherin: PPA builds succeed now with alsa-utils added. Gonna investigate more tomorrow, gotta get to bed now. Thanks for helping out.
<k0p> yeah.. I need to include too?
<slytherin> geser: target get-orig-source. :-)
<slytherin> AstralJava: welcome
<geser> slytherin: now I just to figure out, how I get debian/rules out of the .diff.gz
<norsetto> k0p: absolutely, but there is possibly an eror since all sources in higwidgets are licensed GPL-2, this has to be clarified upstream too
<norsetto> k0p:  Guilherme Polo <ggpolo@gmail.com> is an author too
<k0p> norsetto, yeah it was fixed in the trunk too
<CarlFK> slytherin: thanks
<k0p> the licence of higwidgets was fixed.. i'll update
<k0p> norsetto, what's about the author guilherme?
<slytherin> geser: well, you can gunzip .diff.gz and the do 'patch -p1 < .diff' any directory, you will all the debian files
<norsetto> k0p: he is quoted as the author in one of the source files
<k0p> yeah
<k0p> it was
<k0p> it is
<k0p> is it to included in debian/copyright
<k0p> ?
<norsetto> k0p: yes, its better
<k0p> norsetto, ok. I have all the notes
<k0p> I only have the problem
<k0p> because I don't see warnings
<k0p> can you upload it to pastebin?
<k0p> well.. may be I need to install other lintian
<norsetto> k0p: which pastebin you prefer?
<k0p> choose you :)
<norsetto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CarlFK> slytherin: ﻿dpkg-buildpackage will get the dependencies?
<norsetto> k0p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27556/
<k0p> thanks
<k0p> norsetto, what commend do you execute to see it?
<slytherin> CarlFK: No, it just build package. You will have to install dependencies manually I guess, at least one i.e. libfaad-dev
<slytherin> ﻿geser: Any more inputs needed form me? I have to go to sleep.
<broonie> apt-get build-dep might be handy
<CarlFK> broonie: ﻿build-dep is erroring
<norsetto> k0p: lintian umit_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.changes
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/65185/
<slytherin> broonie: Not in his case. He is using a source for gutsy where libfaad2-dev was present. But his distribution is intrepid where libfaad-dev is needed
<norsetto> k0p: you don't need README.Debian
<k0p> k
<k0p> ok
<norsetto> k0p: what are the .dmp files?
<k0p> norsetto, sqlite I think
<k0p> oh no
<k0p> it's not
<k0p> it's a file with information to identify servers
<geser> slytherin: still fighting to get the .orig.tar.gz but I make progress
<slytherin> geser: what is problem?
<slytherin> geser: I mean doesn't 'make -f debian/rules get-orig-source' work for you?
<geser> slytherin: I guess the last problem was that the dir I was running get-orig-source was badly named (just batik and not batik-1.7, so tar failed)
<norsetto> k0p: in the desktop files, add a ; at the end of the categories line
<norsetto> k0p: do you need to run this thing as root?
<k0p> yeah it's needed
<slytherin> geser: I think it shouldn't make a difference. The upstream zip will be extracted into separate dir with proper version.
<geser> hmm
<norsetto> k0p: ok, the you only need one desktop file
<geser> slytherin: does the packaging base on the Debian package? if yes, did you need to change much?
<k0p> norsetto, why?
<norsetto> k0p: in the desktop file, use an imperative verb in the comment
<k0p> I can run it as root or without root
<norsetto> k0p: you said you need to be root
<k0p> norsetto, my mistake
<slytherin> geser: Debian doesn't have get-orig-source. Also as far as I remember pdf-transcoder.jar file was removed in repackaged source. I am deleting all jar files in clean target instead.
<k0p> I can run with root or without root
<norsetto> k0p: well, still, if you don't you still need one desktop file only
<k0p> with root we have all previligiuous to make some scans
<k0p> but I need twice
<slytherin> geser: One more thing. pdf-transcoder source is updated. You can find detail in README.Debian-source
<slytherin> geser: But rest everything is same IIRC
<norsetto> k0p: than the application is bogus, for the priviledged operation they would need to switch to root , but it will have to be done within the application
<slytherin> geser: except the usual updates.
<geser> slytherin: now I finally got a .orig.tar.gz
<slytherin> geser: If it is too much trouble, leave it. We can discuss in detail tomorrow. I have to go now.
<slytherin> geser: Ok. Best luck with review then. :-) Bye.
<norsetto> k0p: looks like the icon is not correctly installed
<k0p> norsetto, about the last comment I think that we can't switch to root in runtime
<k0p> about last..well
<norsetto> k0p: /usr/share/icons/umit_ico_48px.svg but you want it in /usr/share/icons/umit/umit_ico_48px.svg
<norsetto> k0p: anyhow, thats it for tonigh, now you have enough to keep you busy for the next few weeks ;-)
<k0p> norsetto, not the next few weeks dude.
<k0p> i'll working hard to fix it :D
<k0p> I hope finish tomorrow
<k0p> but it's lot of warnings :O
<k0p> and erros
<k0p> to fix
<k0p> norsetto, btw thanks a lot!
<k0p> it's very nice your help
<norsetto> k0p: my pleasure
<TGD> hi
<k0p> :)
<TGD> hello
<TGD> hmmm
<huats> norsetto !!!
<norsetto> huats !!!
<norsetto> the well aligned couple :-)
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks for trying to find a mentor to didrocks, you wont be disapointed
<norsetto> huats: I hope he will be true to his name ;-)
<huats> :=
<huats> :)
<huats> I am sure he will
<norsetto> whats :=, a funny guy with two breadsticks in his nose?
<huats> no simply a funny french guy that has some pbs with it keyboard :)
<norsetto> lol
<norsetto> _#($%_#_#@$_@#%
 * tacone HATES french keyboards
 * norsetto hates french women
 * Laney loves french cheese
<emgent> argh
 * tacone bleurgh
<k0p> norsetto,  should I remove mo files?
<norsetto> k0p: it would be better, they should be created at build time
<k0p> ok
<k0p> norsetto, I can't make nothing a respect two desktop files
<norsetto> emgent: o/
<k0p> if users want he should be run umit as root
<k0p> may be next release of umit it should be fixed
<emgent> norsetto: o/
<CarlFK> looking at hvirtual-2.1.0/debian/control I see libfaad2-dev | libfaad-dev,
<CarlFK> so shouldn't it use ﻿libfaad-dev if it can't get the first?
<Adri2000> it should
<tormod> git help please: how can I undo a commit, but keep changes (cause I want to change something but push only one commit in the end)?
<NCommander> I don't think its possible in git to do that short of going back to the old revision and then applying diffs manually
<tormod> git reset --soft ?
<wgrant> Use bzr :P
<tormod> NCommander: going back how? git reset --hard?
<tormod> wgrant: I think I know how to do this with bzr, yes :)
<NCommander> I'd agree with wgrant, use bzr ;-)
<norsetto> bzr? whats bzr!?
<NCommander> tormod, by recloning the git repo, and then applying your patches to that and commiting
<tormod> NCommander: starting from scratch that is... I was hoping for something less bandwidth hungry
<Adri2000> tormod: git reset doesn't work?
 * NCommander does not think that highly of git
<tormod> Adri2000: just tried git reset --hard , and I can still see my changes
<Adri2000> git reset <commit> ?
<tormod> Adri2000: just found that out thanks
<NCommander> Adri2000, that simply changes the working tree, it doesn't effect his local repo
<Adri2000> NCommander: you mean it doesn't remove the commit?
<tormod> the problem is I never understood CVS, only did was I was told. working tree? repo?
<tormod> (I don't expect to be explained this here now)
<Adri2000> in git you have index as well :)
<NCommander> Adri2000, nope. out of the box, there isn't a way to completely elimiate a revision short of editing files to my knowledge
<tormod> Adri2000: brain overload :)
<NCommander> But I haven't used git in quite some time
<NCommander> So I can't say for sure its right
<tormod> but hey, "git reset --hard <commit>" changed my files and according to "git log" some meta information as well. looks good
<NCommander> Well, if that works, then neat
 * NCommander adds it to his git cheatsheet
<NCommander> I still think git is almost as bad as GNU arch
<NCommander> But at least its not as messy
<tormod> arch - I had forgot about that one. as if it's not enough with svn, git, bzr and that they keep changing.
 * NCommander blows the dust on his How To Package memories
<k0p> where I can know more about pycentral and pysupport?
<warp10> Hi all
<NCommander>  when you name a library, the dev package is libraryname-dev, and the actual library is libraryname0, where zero is the ABI, right?
<k0p> lintian V please
<k0p> lintian -V
<NCommander> ??
<k0p> NCommander, it's not for you.
<NCommander> oh
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.
<NCommander> should I start the numbering at 0 or 1
<Adri2000> 0
<ScottK> k0p: Look in the new python policy (google for Debian new python policy) and in the docs for each package.
<NCommander> (this is the first time in like years I've packaged a library)
<Adri2000> NCommander: you start counting at 0, right? :)
<NCommander> Adri2000, no, -1 ;-)
<NCommander> I'm always owing someone something so I need to take that into account
<k0p> ScottK, ok thanks
<k0p> ScottK, what version of lintian do you use?
<NCommander> ok, got the watch file done, just need to update the copyright file, clean up the rules, and add the descriptions to the control file, and then upload to REVU
<ScottK> k0p: 1.24.2
<k0p> 1.24.1 is old school?
<ScottK> As of about two days ago, yes.
<k0p> I guy found 248 warnings in my package and I don't see it
<ScottK> What package?
<k0p> umit
<ScottK> Right now it's packaged as a native package, so fix that first.
<ScottK> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/umit-0807160010/lintian
<k0p> are you talking about warning?
<k0p> uploading..
<k0p> ScottK, I already upload.
<k0p> when It's online I'll say to you
<k0p> 2 minutes remaining :)
<k0p> ScottK, can you take a look now?
<k0p> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-16
<ScottK> k0p: I'm a Kubuntu user.  Your .desktop isn't going to work to well for me.
<ScottK> Note: the answer involves su-to-rrot.
<k0p> so if I use menu files is it works in Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Not what I'm saying.
<ScottK> su-to-root will used gksudo or kdesudo depending on which DE is in use.
<ScottK> You need to add a call to either dh_pysupport or dh_pycentral.
<k0p> ok
<k0p> but I'm on ubuntu and I don't have su-to-root command
<k0p> is it normal?
<ScottK> It's normal for people doing Ubuntu stuff to forget Kubuntu exists.
<ScottK> I think it's in the menu package.
<k0p> I can't forgot the Kubuntu exists..
<k0p> Because I have twice machines .. One of them have Kubuntu :p
<ScottK> Good for you.
<ScottK> Yes, it's in menu
<stgraber> ScottK: su-to-root should be moved to another package and be installed by default ... (installing menu by default is IMHO not a good idea)
<ScottK> stgraber: I just volunteer here.  Above my paygrade.
<ScottK> Good point though.
<k0p> ScottK, I added dh_pycentral
<k0p> but I don't understand yet what its suppose it to do
<ScottK> You'll need XS-Python-Version and XB-Python-Version in debian/rules
<k0p> ScottK, or in debian/control?
<ScottK> Control, yes.
<ScottK> Sorry
<NCommander> ScottK, should I put the manpages in for the library in the -dev, or put it in a seperate -doc
<NCommander> (I've seen it all sorts of ways on Debian, so I'm curious if Ubuntu has a preference)
<ScottK> You only need a -doc package if the docs are big?
<NCommander> Pretty small, manpages
<NCommander> It goes in dev, right?
<ScottK> man page should go in the same binary that supplies the file that the man page is for, IMO.
 * ScottK is no library expert.
 * NCommander is not either
<NCommander> It makes sense for me to put it in -dev, since if you not going to be doing development work for a library, why clutter up the filesystem?
<ScottK> If I can type /usr/bin/foo, I ought to be able to type man foo and learn something with installing another package.
<ScottK> with/without
<ScottK> urgh
<NCommander> THere are no executable binaries in this package
<NCommander> just a single library
<ScottK> Then -dev.
<NCommander> That's what I thought :-)
<NCommander> I'm just clearing out the lintman warnings, and I'll upload to revu
<k0p> ScottK, what is XB-Python-Version?
<ScottK> That's for the binary package what python versions it supports.
<ScottK> Since you are packaging an application, I recommend 'current'
<k0p> it's little weird because in XS-Python-Version you put >= 2.3
<ScottK> I'd put current there too.
<k0p> ok
<ScottK> No need to have an application built for multiple versions.
<ScottK> Grab the Intrepid source for pypolicyd-spf if you want an example.
<k0p> ok
<k0p> ScottK, when I can see the source files?
<jdong> to whomever who approved bug 246834, the package in proposed uses wrong Closes format
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246834 in xkeyboard-config "No support for for Mac-like keyboard layouts with extra characters" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246834
<ScottK> k0p: dget -x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/pypolicyd-spf/0.7-1/+files/pypolicyd-spf_0.7-1.dsc
<ScottK> jdong: Heya.  You missed a 'fun' Flash backport over the weekend.
<jdong> ScottK: oh but I read the aftermath
<jdong> ScottK: FWIW it worked on my 64-bit system :-/
<jdong> though I paid no attention to CPU usage
<NCommander> Two lintian warnings left. yay
<jdong> oh what silliness, 2W less battery consumption with hacked kernel 2.6.26
<jdong> now how to properly switch this macbook mobo to AHCI...
<jdong> shocking that simply talking to it as if it were an AHCI device actually worked
<k0p> ScottK, so with this my rules it's totally useless?
<NCommander> jdong, I got a pro with **** battery life, any chance your hacked kernel will work on mine?
<ScottK> k0p: Your rules are debhelper based and mine (in that package) are cdbs.  They will look different and that's OK.
<k0p> so twice it's fine?
<k0p> both are acceptable?
<stgraber> cdbs actually generates debhelper rules but it's usually easier and you get a cleaner rules file
<stgraber> for standard "./configure && make && make install" packaging it should only be 2-3 lines with cdbs vs a lot more with debhelper
<NCommander> ScottK, my package is architecture specific, should I list lpia as a seperate arch in the control file, or will i386 be enough
<Adri2000> NCommander: any doesn't work?
<stgraber> what do you mean by arch specific ? It can only build on a limited number of arch ?
<NCommander> stgraber, yeah
<Adri2000> ah
<NCommander> sparc, i386, amd64, hppa
<NCommander> (sorta on the last one, the full API isn't available on hppa)
<stgraber> ah, so then you'll need to specify lpia
<NCommander> Ugh, that's going to make getting this package accepting into Debian "fun"
<stgraber> hmm, indeed :)
<NCommander> This probably is a new issue, since there are very few packages which aren't arch all
<NCommander> (I need this package to resolve a FTBFS on amd64 for google-preftools)
<ScottK> NCommander: List lpia
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> That should be noted somewhere on the wiki
<k0p> ScottK, what do you suggest to fix sudo question? replace gksu by su-to-root
<k0p> ?
 * NCommander grumbles about the pain of splitting this package is
<CyberCod> I've been trying to understand the whole packaging process...
<CyberCod> I must admit, so far it is beyond me
<NCommander> CyberCod, ever compile software from source?
<CyberCod> yes, once, but several times I've tried and had errors and didn't know how to correct the problems
<NCommander> Knowing a bit of C/C++ is a lot of help
<CyberCod> dependencies I guess
<CyberCod> yeah, thats where I fall down
<NCommander> CyberCod, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ - this is how I learned how to package for Debian
<NCommander> Pretty much
<CyberCod> I did manage to make a local repo on my LAN
<CyberCod> I'm still learning
<CyberCod> its just sluggish
<CyberCod> I am thinking of trying a tougher distro so that I have to get the hang of compiling
<CyberCod> like slackware or something
<CyberCod> and then come back to ubuntu with that under my belt
<NCommander> Go use Arch if you want to compile
<NCommander> Or gentoo
<CyberCod> I went through that guide before, still felt lost
<CyberCod> yeah
<CyberCod> I heard gentoo is tough
<CyberCod> I've got an old box I could tinker with it on though
<NCommander> It takes three lines to install gentoo
<NCommander> But each one is a few thousand characters long ;-)
<CyberCod> oh
<CyberCod> I'm relatively new to linux... started with dapper
<NCommander> If you want ot see a *really* simple package, apt-get source hello ;-)
<CyberCod> but I've been banging away it it pretty heavily
<NCommander> I used to run BSDs before I got here
<CyberCod> I think I understood the mechanics of packaging okay, I just don't know how to troubleshoot when things go awry
<NCommander> Just hang out around here, and your bound to pick up a few things
<CyberCod> I hope to
<NCommander> I'd suggest trying to find a broken source package and then making it compile
<NCommander> But I already fixed a lot of the easier FTBFS bugs >.<;
<CyberCod> do you add packages also?
<CyberCod> or just bugfix?
<NCommander> Not as often
<NCommander> I'm currently working on packaging though
<NCommander> A rather anonying library which installs different files on different architectures ...
<CyberCod> I found a really nice DVD authoring app, I was really surprised it wasn't already in the repos... heard of ManDVD?
<CyberCod> that does sound annoying
<NCommander> Not offhand
<NCommander> link?
<CyberCod> similar in use to Nerovision Express.... hang on I'll find it for you
<CyberCod> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/ManDVD-12812.shtml
<CyberCod> it already has a Debian package.... it just downloads like 37 dependencies when you run it through Gdebi
<CyberCod> much friendlier than Qdvdauthor though
<CyberCod> my wife can use it
<NCommander> CyberCod, a debian package thats on packages.debian.org?
<NCommander> ok, I see
<NCommander> It's only in debian-multimedia
<NCommander> But we should be able to sync it right into Ubuntu
 * NCommander pokes ScottK 
<CyberCod> nice
<CyberCod> its a good app.... others should be able to find it easily and enjoy it
<NCommander> If it can't be synced, it should be very straightforward to get it through revu
<CyberCod> it installed easily, just downloaded a butt-load of dependencies
<NCommander> Not suprising
<CyberCod> be good for UbuntuStudio default DVD app
<NCommander> Adri2000, ping?
<CyberCod> can't really make a default DVD app for regular Ubuntu, due to format restrictions, though, right?
<NCommander> yeah, that's why DVD playback (and MP3 too) is disabled out of the box on ubuntu
<CyberCod> yeah
<NCommander> Most people who enable it don't really have a legal license ...
<CyberCod> this is true
<CyberCod> most people couldn't care less
<CyberCod> but if it keeps canonical out of court, then I think they made the right decision
<CyberCod> its easy enough to add in after installation
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<Adri2000> NCommander: pong?
<CyberCod> is DVD and MP3 disabled on UbuntuStudio also?
<NCommander> Adri2000, can we sync packages from debian-multimedia?
<Adri2000> yes
<cody-somerville> So does anyone know why the CC meeting didn't occur?
<NCommander> Adri2000, where do I file a bug for a package to be synced?
<Adri2000> launchpad :)
<CyberCod> would it really be considered a bug that a package isn't included?
<Adri2000> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<CyberCod> I'm not objecting, I'm curious
<Adri2000> CyberCod: a wishlist bug yes
<NCommander> Adri2000, I meant more specifically, I forgot where I put the sync request
<CyberCod> ah
<Adri2000> NCommander: if you want to sync from debian, you can use the requestsync script (ubuntu-dev-tools the package), otherwise the wikipage is wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess iirc
<NCommander> Adri2000, thanks
 * NCommander attempts to figure out lintian overrides
<NCommander> First time I ever got a package that needed one
<NCommander> Adri2000, I need to kill shlib-with-executable-stack in libunwind7, got any idea how to do that?
<Adri2000> I've never dealt with lintian overrides, but what about echo shlib-with-executable-stack > debian/<binary>.overrides ?
<NCommander> Trying that
<NCommander> Meh, this is the one thing I've never done packaging or fixing a FTBFS
<Adri2000> NCommander: it's actually .lintian-overrides
<Adri2000> and you need to call dh_lintian in your rules
<NCommander> I don't have a dh_lintian O_o;
<NCommander> nor can packages.d.o find one ...
<Adri2000> it's in debhelper >= 6.0.7
<NCommander> *grumble*
<NCommander> So only on intrepid?
<Adri2000> or you can just install them manually to /usr/share/lintian/overrides
<Adri2000> hardy has dh 6
<NCommander> 6.0.4
<Adri2000> but 6.0.4 indeed
<NCommander> *grumbles*
<Adri2000> try backports
<NCommander> Oh pretty
<NCommander> It FTBFS on intrepid right out of the box
<NCommander> Figures
<NCommander> I'll deal with this headache later, I'm going to the movies
<CyberCod> whatcha goin to see?
<NCommander> wall-e
<CyberCod> ah
<CyberCod> enjoy
<CyberCod> and thanks for listening
<NCommander> yeah
 * Adri2000 goes to sleep
<NCommander> I'll request the sync when I get back
<snadge> wheres the changelog for the latest kernel update (hardy)
<Hobbsee> snadge: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_2.6.24.19.21/changelog will tell you
<kostmo> anybody home?  looking for a couple reviewers to finalize my pyrocket package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2857
<ilowe> Hi guys, I have my own private apt repo. I have signed the Release file and added my key to the apt trusted keychain; but I still get an "untrusted" message when I try to install packages. Any ideas?
<nxvl> emgent: did you solved your problem?
<ScottK> Any REVU admins around?
<Hobbsee> mmm?
<ScottK> You might consider updating the Lintian the REVU is using.  It's a bit dated.
<Hobbsee> i think i still am
<ScottK> The one that was just sync'ed from Debian today has a number of good improvements and works fine on Hardy.
<nxvl> ScottK: i think i have already asked this today, but sync are made by archive admins, isn't them?
<nxvl> (aren't?)
 * nxvl needs to sleep
<ScottK> Sync's are done by archive-admins, but if you aren't a motu/core-dev you need to get one to ack the request.
<emgent> nxvl: sure.
<nxvl> ScottK: yes, i was asking after the ack
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> ScottK: thank you!
<Gralco> can anyone help me be eligible to be in the MOTU team
 * Gralco corrects himself *become
 * NCommander grumbles
<NCommander> Anyone alive?
<NCommander> ScottK, RAOF ping
<NCommander> Finally, finally got this done
<\sh> good morning
<NCommander> morning \sh
 * NCommander finishes packaging libunwind, clearing its lintian warnings on source/binary, and adding the get-orig-source target
<NCommander> I think its finally ready for REVU ;-)
<NCommander> Is anyone here willing to look at my package in REVU?
 * NCommander looks into grumpy groundhog
<NCommander> morning Ekushey
<Ekushey> thank you NCommander :)
<NCommander> I uploaded my first new package to REVU, took ages to work out all the lintian issues
<NCommander> (damn thing needed a lintian override in the end -_-)
<azeem> NCommander: why didn't you update libunwind-0.98.5 in intrepid rather?
<NCommander> azeem, http://packages.ubunut.com/search?suite=intrepid&searchon=names&keywords=libunwind - what libunwind?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunwind
<NCommander> well
<NCommander> ...
<azeem> hrm, weirs
<NCommander> I can't be blamed for not checking
<azeem> well, there seems to be some story behind it
<azeem> if the source is there but no binary packages
<NCommander> It's only for ia64
<NCommander> At least the packaged version is
<NCommander> Probably because only the ia64 completely passes the test suite (its documented in the manual that its expected not to fully pass on other archs)
<azeem> looks like a shortcoming in packages.ubuntu.com then
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> *grumbles*
<NCommander> there goes five hours of my life I won't get back
<NCommander> ALthough on the plus side, I did learn quite a bit about packaging libraries
<azeem> now you can compare to the existing package :)
<Rocket2DMn> Hi, I'm not sure if I went outside my jurisdiction confirming this bug, but a package maintainer needs to perform the sync, and thus be aware of it, see bug 246823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246823 in gwyddion "New upstream release of gwyddion (2.10) available" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246823
 * NCommander is not ina  good mood
<NCommander> azeem, on the plus side, my DD application actually moved
<NCommander> Probably the first DD to ever get accepted as a "hurd porter"
<NCommander> ^through the FD
<Rocket2DMn> anybody?
<NCommander> so now that I'm sorta ticked about this
<NCommander> I'm going to go lie down, and then work on merging this cluster**** tommorow
<Hobbsee> hey jono
<jono> hey
<huats> morning everyone
<Rocket2DMn> is somebody interested in taking this request?  bug 246822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246822 in prism "Prism on Intrepid should be updated to new upstream version 0.9" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246822
<waistless> been told to ask here, how do I force sun-java6-plugin to use the regular xulrunner1.6 instead of the one in hardy-proposed?
<waistless> because it doesn't require it, sun-java6-plugin is only in the normal hardy repo
<Flannel> Why is there a hardy kernel in universe?
<wgrant> Flannel: Because some kernel flavours are in universe.
<Flannel> wgrant: -generic?
<Flannel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<wgrant> Flannel: That is a bug.
<wgrant> But you shouldn't be using packages.ubuntu.com to work that out.
<Flannel> wgrant: The rest of the world agrees.
<Flannel> Its easier than showing you a line number on a Packages.gz file
<wgrant> Flannel: Launchpad knows better.
<wgrant> Launchpad is the source of the information in the first place, and is more obvious, and isn't likely to be days out of date.
<Flannel> wgrant: The repositories still reflect it in universe
<wgrant> Right.
<slytherin> Flannel: what does rmadison command say?
<wgrant> Flannel: It's in hardy-updates/main, so it should be OK.
<wgrant> But it's still broken.
<Flannel> slytherin: I don't have hardy, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27681/
<slytherin> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27687/
<huats> Syntux__: are you around ?
<Syntux__> huats, I am now
<geser> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic/+index lists it for -updates in main and for -security in universe
<wgrant> geser: I thought I said that earlier.
<geser> then I should read the scroll-back more carefully :)
<slytherin> geser: any luck with batik yesterday?
<geser> slytherin: it FTBFS for me during applying the patches
<wgrant> That seems to be batik's favourite pasttime.
<slytherin> geser: really? which patch?
<geser> slytherin: one moment, checking again
<geser> perhaps I did a mistake in building the .orig.tar.gz
<geser> slytherin: Trying patch debian/patches/01_build_xml.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<slytherin> geser: I will check again when I go home and see if the problem is really with the patch.
<geser> slytherin: I guess it's my .orig.tar.gz. For some reason it contains only pdf-transcoder
<slytherin> he he
<slytherin> geser: still I will have to check. May be the orig-source target was not proper.
<geser> slytherin: let me first rerun get-orig-source after I installed unzip. I hope that I've now all packages needed for get-orig-source.
<slytherin> geser: Ok. Got to go. Have meeting. Will catch you later.
<geser> slytherin: after finally getting a correct .orig.tar.gz it builds without problems.
<siretart> \o/
<siretart> finally working batik?
<geser> siretart: it builds at least
<siretart> geser: I'm very looking forward in finally having a working fop, actually
<siretart> and that is build-depending on batik
<geser> siretart: I just give fop a test-build with batik 1.7 and it FTBFS :(
<siretart> geser: :(
<huats> ScottK: are you around ?
<huats> (I know you remember I was looking for you yesterday)
<ScottK-palm> jdong: I've been through all *-backports and for dapper/hardy everything that's tested is acked. feisty/gutsy have some you need to look at.
 * ScottK-palm will be off the grid most of the day.
<emgent> hey hey
<null_vector> morning
<slytherin> geser: Great, you sponsor batik, I will take care of anything that depends on it. :-D
<geser> slytherin: as the source package is repackaged, shouldn't it be visible in the version string?
<slytherin> geser: It is not dfsg repackaged right? I don't know much about that aspect. 1.6 didn't have any special version even though it was repackaged. Also README.Debian-source specified that it was repackaged.
<geser> but it's not also just the upstream zip converted into a .orig.tar.gz
<persia> Typically doing java .jar or .zip to .tar.gz is considered similar to .tar.bz -> .tar.gz.
<slytherin> persia: here I am adding additional sources for pdf-transcoder which is available only as jar in original upstream zip archive.
<geser> persia: this also contains a additional svn export
<persia> That doesn't belong in orig.tar.gz: it should either be a patch, or the version ought be something like +svn...
<balachmar_> Hi, I am trying to create a deb using pbuilder but I am running into problems
<slytherin> persia: I just did what was done in previous version also except the svn tag is different. Can we discuss this with Debian guys?
<balachmar_> I have started a forum thread here, in which I have posted a link to the output pbuilder gives: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5378699#post5378699
<persia> That probably makes the most sense.
<slytherin> persia: Also the svn export is done from fop and not batik. So +svn version is also not appropriate.
<persia> Yeah: that belongs in debian/patches, not in orig.tar.gz.  It can be discussed with Debian, but stuffing it in orig.tar.gz just makes it hard to determine how we differ from upstream.
<slytherin> persia: Keeping it in patch is easy but it will increase of diff.gz very much. Do you want me to write mail to debian-java list or will you do that. I am not sure I will be able to explain properly.
<persia> slytherin: If you could send the email, that would be great.  I haven't looked at the specifics, but in general, the rule is that orig.tar.gz ought be identical to upstream.
<slytherin> persia: Fine. I will ask for your review before I send it.
<persia> slytherin: Sure.  I've spotty network under current circumstances: please feel free to get another's review if I'm unavailable.
<slytherin> oks
<balachmar_> Could someone help me find out what goes wrong with pbuilder, because this error: E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed. Isn't very informative
<slytherin> balachmar_: scroll your build output above. There must be some package missing/uninstallable.
<balachmar_> http://pastebin.com/m2074bae6 this is a new pastbin. It starts with some package that are not installed, then it seems to select those packages (which is normal I think). Then some packages have unmet dependencies. Then it tries to resolve those. Then it says Score is -9850??
<balachmar_> then it removes the package: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy, which is normal I guess.. and then later it says: Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies
<balachmar_> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<slytherin> persia: geser: Please review - http://paste.ubuntu.com/27735/
<slytherin> balachmar_: Check line 95 - 103 in your pastebin
<balachmar_> slytherin: yeah, I have noticed them, but aren't they fixed in line 112 and 113? I will add those dependencies to the build deps
<slytherin> balachmar_: No. The build dependencies you have specified are not installable. See if you have specified correct versions.
<balachmar_> slytherin: ok will fix that
<geser> balachmar_: use the correct package names: the dev package for pcre is called libpcre3-dev (not pcre-dev) and for dbus it's libdbus-1-dev (and not dbus-dev) (similar for the others)
<slytherin> balachmar_: looks like the names are wrong. There is no gtk-xdev in Ubuntu, it should be something like libgtk2.0-dev
<balachmar_> geser: Thanks
<geser> slytherin: looks good (small typo in line 7: teh -> the)
<geser> slytherin: iirc there is no requirement that a repackaged package must be named .dsfg, it's just a common one
<slytherin> geser: Sent to debian-java mailing list. Let's wait for their inouts.
<slytherin> inputs
<geser> slytherin: re batik review: if you need to modify the package again could you please remove the -1 from the versioned (build-)dependencies as that would fix a lintian warning
<slytherin> geser: sure
<slytherin> geser: Can you tell me what error did you get while building fop? May be I can work on them tonight meanwhile.
<persia> slytherin: I can only echo geser.  Nice post.
<slytherin> :-)
<persia> Separately, +dfsg is often used when something needed to  be removed for DFSG reasons.  Often +debian is used when there are other special arrangements for building the upstream source.
<geser> slytherin: too many errors and warnings that would fit into a terminal but I've seen at the end a summary telling the were 23 errors and over 300 warnings
<slytherin> geser: Oh, my kind of work. :-D
<balachmar_> ok, now it got to the compiling stage, but it raised an error there: /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libgnome-2.a(gnome-config.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<balachmar_> /usr/lib/libgnome-2.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<balachmar_> Might this error be because I am on a 64 bit system and I have not added i32 stuff to the build dep?
<slytherin> balachmar_: what package are you trying to build?
<balachmar_> openFTD
<balachmar_> http://www.openftd.org/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=35
<geser> balachmar_: is the package using static linking? because of libgnome-2.a
<balachmar_> geser: How would I find that out?
<geser> balachmar_: check the Makefile
<balachmar_> what am I looking for, I haven't made makefiles myself
<geser> good question, I'm not sure myself
<balachmar_> But what if it is using static linking?
<geser> try to change it to dynamic linking
<warp10> Heya all
<balachmar_> I have no idea where to say that it should link dynamically. Also I have found out that it has something to do with: -fPIC. The error states that I should recompile using -fPIC. (But is that about the library or the program?)
<nixternal> OK, I need some regex help here....how would you remove everything after the package name with the following example? ->  binutils-2.17.50.0.6-6.el5.i386.rpm to binutils
<StevenK> s/-\d.*//
<geser> nixternal: echo "binutils-2.17.50.0.6-6.el5.i386.rpm to binutils" | sed -re "s/([[:alpha:]]*).*/\1/"
<nixternal> thank you sirs
<nixternal> you are my heros!!!!
<geser> nice, I just did a rebuild of pyepl: the compilation fails and still the package build continues :(
<xerxas> hi all
<xerxas> is there a reason for a package to disappear in a new release ?
<xerxas> I see a package that is in dapper, edgy, feisty and gutsy but not in hardy
<geser> xerxas: several, which package is it?
<StevenK> xerxas: Yes, which package?
<xerxas> geser, source: bandersnatch, binary: bandersnatch and bandersnatch-frontend
<xerxas> seems to build fine with gutsy's dsc on my hardy-amd64 pbuilder
 * StevenK is checking
<geser> xerxas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/removals.txt : open security holes, unmaintained, removed from Debian
<xerxas> also, how can I build the package for i386 on a amd64 machine ?
<StevenK> xerxas: Build an i386 chroot
<xerxas> I need to create a pbuilder for i386 , right ?
<xerxas> ok
<StevenK> So, yes.
 * kees likes sbuild over pbuilder  </advertisement>
<xerxas> ;)
<StevenK> kees: Fix sbuild so that it doesn't need many many many many many chroots :-)
<xerxas> never heard about sbuild
<kees> xerxas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% schroot -l | wc -l
<StevenK> 18
<kees> hehe, this is fun
<kees> $ schroot -l | wc -l
<kees> 28
<kees> though, I think the person closer to 0 is the winner.  :)
<xerxas> geser,  is there a way to know wich security issues are on that package
<laga> i've got 0.
<StevenK> xerxas: I daresay checking the Debian BTS might tell you
<kees> laga wins.  :)
<xerxas> me too , I have 0 ;)
<laga> kees: i was surprised not to have the "command not found" joker, though :)
<xerxas> anyway, guys, thanks !
<kees> xerxas: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvekey.cgi?keyword=bandersnatch
<StevenK> kees: Many? :-)
<kees> only 4.
<StevenK> Which cover some brutal issues
<StevenK> Multiple XSS and SQL injection.
<StevenK> xerxas: Don't use it.
<kees> xerxas: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=442046
<ubottu> Debian bug 442046 in wnpp "O: bandersnatch -- Log Jabber conversations to a peer-visible" [Normal,Closed]
<xerxas> StevenK,  why so ?
<StevenK> xerxas: Because it does not look safe
<xerxas> StevenK,  I don't mind, I need it
<xerxas> it will not be public
<lilgies> hello, I have a problem with pbuilder. I have this error : checking whether QTDIR environment variable is set... no configure: error: QTDIR must be properly set.
<lilgies> and I don't knonw how to set the QTDIR environment variable
<xerxas> StevenK,  my company is making a chat, we might have legal issues, so we need to log all traffic
<xerxas> bandersnatch seems to do that pretty well
<StevenK> xerxas: I'd suggest you don't use it.
<xerxas> StevenK,  but you're maybe right , ejabberd have a module that logs all traffic and don't necessarly needs bandersnatch
<slytherin> lilgies: You probably haven't added correct build dependencies in the package, due to which the header files are not found and hence it is looking for alternate paths.
<lilgies> I have install libqt3-mt-dev
<lilgies> and the build depend is in the /debian/control file
<lilgies> I need to configure the rules file
<lilgies> I have try :  LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,-L/usr/share/qt3,defs" but no success
<slytherin> lilgies: Are you sure it works with qt3? If yes, you can add QTDIR variable in rules file.
<lilgies> yes I'm sure
<lilgies> how to add QTDIR variable in rules file this depend of the version of the ./configure ?
<lilgies> whith the ./configure --help I have not the --qtdir option
<lilgies> I have post here : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=236861 (in french)
<slytherin> persia: geser: Do we have a meeting tomorrow?
<persia> slytherin: Which meeting?  (I have many)
<slytherin> persia: sorry, ubuntu-java
<persia> Oh, yes.  I believe it's 14:00 UTC.
<slytherin> persia: 14:00? I thought it was 16:00. ANyway, I will be in office anyway.
<NCommander> hey all
<lilgies> the requirement is : qt toolkit >= 3.1.0 and i use libqt3-mt-dev
<persia> slytherin: Ask ubottu in #ubuntu-meeting to check for sure.
<NCommander> emgent, nice work on becoming an MOTU
<Pici> @schedule
<ubottu> Pici: Schedule for Etc/UTC: 16 Jul 17:00: QA Team | 16 Jul 22:00: Platform Team | 17 Jul 13:00: Desktop Team | 17 Jul 14:00: Java Team | 17 Jul 16:00: Ubuntu Mobile | 22 Jul 11:00: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board
<emgent> NCommander: thanks :)
<slytherin> persia: I will be there hopefully.
<NCommander> emgent, so I did something rather stupid; I repackaged something already inn Debian/Ubuntu
<NCommander> Just because it didn't show up on packages.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> On the plus side, I learned about the wonderful world of lintian overrides
<emgent> ehehe
<slytherin> NCommander: it is not as wonderful as you think
<persia> NCommander: rmadison will become your friend
<NCommander> Sarcasm doesn't translate well onto IRC
<NCommander> persia, who's rmadison?
<StevenK> NCommander: madison is a Debian Archive Kit command to see what packages are in what release and what versions.
<jpds> NCommander: whatis rmadision
<StevenK> NCommander: rmadison is "Remote Madison", and queries a cgi to see the same information
<NCommander> thakns
<NCommander> *grumbles*
<NCommander> I did check by seeing if it was available via apt-get install
<NCommander> But it isn't
<jpds> NCommander: it's in devscripts
<NCommander> It was still an interesting experience
<NCommander> and it did teach me a thing or two about resolving the latest rash of FTBFS
<NCommander> emgent, out of curosity, how long did it take for you to become a MOTU?
 * NCommander is feeling that unique urge to package something
<NCommander> emgent, ping
<jpds> Anyone know why pbuilder could fail so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27775/ ?
<NCommander> are you running pbuilder as root?
<jpds> Yes: sudo DIST=intrepid pbuilder create
<NCommander> anything unusual going on with your system (aka, is your regular /proc fine?)
<jpds> Guess so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27776/
<lilgies> hello how to set QTDIR environment in the /debian/rules file ?
<NCommander> lilgies, You can se it like QTDIR=*, but why do you need to set it?
<lilgies> hello NCommander I have found the problem
<lilgies> that is because QTDIR=* must be on the same line that ./configure in the /debian/rules file and not on top of the ./configure
<lilgies> on up of the ./configure (sorry for my bad english)
<lilgies> I need to set it for create de debian package
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> launchpad really running poorly today -_-;
<NCommander> I'm thinking of taking a stab at packaging truecrypt
<laga> there is no truecrypt package?
<NCommander> It's a rather painful package since its a kernel module, binaries, and a few other things
<NCommander> It seems though they finally cleared up their licensing
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I know that requestsync actually did mail by synch request ?
<AnAnt> nevermind
 * norsetto kicks ubottu in the private parts
<NCommander> norsetto, don't castrate ubottu
 * NCommander fixed inkscape ^_^
<norsetto> NCommander: hmmm, upstream still hasn't done that, I wonder why ...
<NCommander> Upstream as in Debian, or inkscape authors?
<norsetto> NCommander: inkscape themselves, they use LP as their bug tracker
<NCommander> I found the patch on their trac
<norsetto> NCommander: you mean bug 238223?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238223 in inkscape "build failure with gtk+-2.13.x: /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkctree.h:110: error: ‘GtkCList’ does not name a type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238223
<NCommander> Nope, different one
<NCommander> This one is related to a FTBFS due to libpoppler
<norsetto> NCommander: ah ok
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Ubuntu got an updated version of poppler
<NCommander> Which causes Inkscape to FTBFS
<grimko> hi all
<grimko> I would like to package the soft Adeona, the open source tracking system
<NCommander> Cool
<NCommander> norsetto, you a core dev?
<grimko> do you know if someone is already planning to do this ?
<norsetto> NCommander: nope
<NCommander> darn
<NCommander> I need one to help me work out a bug in mono
<norsetto> grimko: there is a package in getdeb
<NCommander> norsetto, what's getdeb?
<norsetto> NCommander: ask joao pinto, he hangs around here regularly
<NCommander> IRC nick?
<norsetto> grimko: no sorry, its just a packaging request
<NCommander> yeah, I saw this request
<norsetto> grimko: we have bug 248782 but apparently nobody is working on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248782 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] adeona" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248782
 * NCommander looks at what it would tkae to package
<grimko> OK I'll have a look
<NCommander> norsetto, I'll package it
<NCommander> But I can't assign myself to the bug
<NCommander> IANA Contributing Developer|MOTU
<norsetto> NCommander: of course you can assign it to yourself, everybody can (I think you just need to be an ubuntero)
<NCommander> norsetto, I am, but those options are greyed out when I try to edit the bug
<vorian> NCommander: join the bugsquad
<NCommander> Cool, its an automake package, easy fix
<NCommander> er, easy packaging ;-)
<NCommander> vorian, BTW, can you relink me to that TODO list for KDE4, I forgot to bookmark it and I can't find it
<NCommander> It says I'm already a member
<vorian> sure
<NCommander> It might be an edge bug ...
 * NCommander gets to try packaging with cdbs; a personal first
<NCommander> grimko, I already have a building package
<grimko> NCommander, OK, what should be the next step then ? Submit it to getdeb ?
<grimko> NCommander, I was thinking about learning how to package by trying on this one
<grimko> and then how does it end up in Debian or Ubuntu ?
<NCommander> grimko, I'll submit it to REVU
<NCommander> THis isn't a trival package, it needs patches unfortunately
<NCommander> The make install target is interactive
<tacone> suppose I want to resolve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/125247 . what shuold I download ? hardy package or intrepid's ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125247 in vim "Apache config files in /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled do not alwyas have proper syntax highlighting" [Undecided,In progress]
<Adri2000> tacone: intrepid
<tacone> Adri2000: there's a command to download from intrepid ?
<tacone> usually I use apt-get source but seems to download hardy's
<Adri2000> tacone: add intrepid's deb-src to your sources.list, and then use apt-get source
<tacone> Adri2000: this won't mess up my system ?
<Adri2000> if you only add deb-src, no
<amireldor> question: how do i become a motu?
<tacone> ok
<Laney> Kopfgeldjaeger: Do you plan on doing the merge of nepenthes?
<tacone> amireldor: you dig the ubuntu wiki to grasp how to help resolving bugs and how to package, ask your questions about that here. after some practice you ask for a mentor in the ML. as you get better you continue helping here and there until you find people willing to sponsor your application to become a MOTU
<Adri2000> amireldor: check out wiki pages such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<amireldor> Adri2000, thx
<amireldor> tacone, thx, will you be my mentor? :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Laney: I would, if I knew the solution to the build problem
<Laney> Kopfgeldjaeger: I've come across this one before a few times so can do the fix if you don't mind
<Kopfgeldjaeger> yeah, sure. Would be nice.
<Laney> It's pretty simple - just declare a variable "size_t result" and then do result = <line giving the error>
<Laney> of course, the proper fix is to actually check the return code
<tacone> amireldor: I am less than a beginner right now, so I guess not :-)
<NCommander> grimko, well, now there is a package that installs adeone; I just need to create the init.d file, and configuration templates,. and its just about good to go ;-)
<norsetto> tacone: adri2000 is right, if you still do not want to add the deb-src to your sources.list you can use dget to fetch your intrepid source packages (or alternatively, you can still use dget to fetch your hardy source packages)
<tacone> nice hint norsetto
 * norsetto wasn't fast enough to point the new mentoring program to amireldor
<slytherin> tacone: and dget -x will download and extract source. :-)
 * tacone btw tacone is brand-newly mentored now
<Adri2000> and if you have both hardy's and intrepid's deb-src, you can also use apt-get source package=version
<norsetto> Adri2000: yes, good point
<norsetto> Adri2000: but it slows down your updates :-)
 * tacone will just create an alias for dget
<slytherin> Doesn't dput check for file names before accepting an uploading? Isn't this upload broken - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gcstar
 * NCommander grumbles about the license violation in Adeone
<norsetto> slytherin: dput uploads what you tell it to uploads
<slytherin> norsetto: Ok. So please tell me if I am correct in saying that uploader has messed up that upload (or perhaps he has no clue how debian packaging works)
<norsetto> slytherin: I suspect your second choice might be correct
<NCommander> anyone know a good random number generator that is under a GPL-compatible license?
<laga> i guess we can skip the debian jokes
<mario_limonciell> or the xkcd random number generator joke?
<laga> yes, please.
<mario_limonciell> NCommander, no license on it anyhow :)
<NCommander> laga rofl
<NCommander> I actually need to see if I can rip out OpenSSL in adeone
<NCommander> Its the classic GPL-OpenSSL license pain
<NCommander> adeone only using it for HMAC and its PRNG, so it *should* be fairly straightforward to replace that code
<NCommander> BTW, mario_limonciell, you work on the ubuntu mono package, right?
<mario_limonciell> NCommander, can't say i do
<NCommander> damn it
<mario_limonciell> NCommander, i may have uploaded a fix in the past possibly?
<NCommander> I keep forgetting who I was refered to
<NCommander> THere is a broken patch in mono
<NCommander> It has caused at least two FTBFS
<NCommander> (it was a pain tracking it down)
<laga> maybe directhex?
<NCommander> ANd probably responsible for quite a bit of mono instability
<NCommander> Yeah
<laga> not sure, but i think he used to work on it
<NCommander> I wanted to mark the bug important, and confirmed, but I can't.
<mario_limonciell> yeah directhex would probably be a good person to blame
<mario_limonciell> it's easy to do that way :)
<NCommander> Well, whoever wrote the package stubbed out an entire function
<NCommander> Which causes mono to randomly crash
<NCommander> s/package/patch
 * NCommander pokes directhex 
<mario_limonciell> NCommander, well if it's causing FTBFS, the packagers responsible for mono will have that taken care of by the time intrepid is live
<mario_limonciell> what's the bug number?
<NCommander> Hold on
<directhex> what've i done wrong today?
<NCommander> o_O;
<NCommander> I go to launchpad's page and I get a directory tree listing
<NCommander> Wait, there it goes
<StevenK> Which page?
<NCommander> I went to launchpad.com by accident
 * NCommander hides face in shame
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> I'll stop preparing an "ARGH" phone call
<mario_limonciell> directhex, you weren't around, so it seemed okay to blame mono problems on you
<NCommander> StevenK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/247782
<NCommander> er
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247782 in mono "Ubuntu mono patch dont_check_proc_self_exe causes FBFTS in evolution sharp" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> that was meant for directhex
<NCommander> StevenK, you work on launchpad?
<StevenK> NCommander: No, I work for Canonical.
<NCommander> wow
 * NCommander bows down at StevenK's feet
<NCommander> You always have to respect your overlords ;-)
<NCommander> directhex, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/247782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247782 in mono "Ubuntu mono patch dont_check_proc_self_exe causes FBFTS in evolution sharp" [Undecided,New]
<directhex> NCommander, hooray! meebey's gonna love you for that one
<NCommander> That was an absolute nightmare to track down
<NCommander> It also is part of why fspot is FTBFS
<NCommander> ANd I found another package that was erroring out due to it
<NCommander> directhex, I was just lucky the Debian package worked right, then I just had to step through the Ubuntu changes and found it via process of elimation
<directhex> NCommander, the debian packages should be 100% source compatible, the ubuntu changes are largely silly. but shhhhhhhhh, don't tell anybody
<NCommander> I've got a few ideas how to fix the patch so it won't break everyone and their mothers
<NCommander> But I don't want to do anything without someone to sponsor any possible fix
<directhex> NCommander, i need to speak with a livecd expert to better understand WHY the patch is there in the first place
<directhex> or slomo, if he lives
<directhex> or both!
<NCommander> directhex, Well, the quick (and VERY) dirty way would to be look for a livecd specific file, and switch based on that
<nhandler> When a package is included in the Ubuntu iso, are its recommended/suggested packages also included?
<NCommander> nhandler, f-spot requires it
<directhex> NCommander, i see the logic, but how much potential slowdown would it cause? how often is the function called?
<NCommander> I said quick and dirty
<NCommander> ;-)
<NCommander> There is no justification for why this patch exists
<NCommander> and I haven't had time to run mono's test suite on a livecd to see where and why it blows itself up
<directhex> if you could find time, that'd be wonderful. i'm away from the office this week, so i lack my office pc with its handy vmware
<NCommander> I can track it down
<NCommander> That's easy
<NCommander> Finding a sponsor
<NCommander> THat's hard
<NCommander> I also have no clue how to create an ubuntu livecd
<NCommander> At best, I've created a d-i CD for Debian, but something tells me that won't fly
<directhex> isn't it possible to just install the mono .deb files from debian whilst booted into a normal livecd? it's all ramfs isn't it?
<directhex> i've also only tinkered with d-i, not the livecd gubbins
<NCommander> I never looked into how the Ubuntu liveCD's really work
<NCommander> I could look into figuring that out
<NCommander> But I'm not going to do it unless someone there to critique my work, I'm too used to patches sitting on Debian BTS for years
<mario_limonciell> you should be able to just install the debs
<mario_limonciell> remastering the cd is more work than you should need for solving this
<NCommander> I'm currently rereading the braindeadness of this patch
<directhex> NCommander, 1) i'm seemingly the de-facto ubuntu mono maintainer, as the "real" guys are rather busy. i'm currently the correct person to moan at. 2) that one ain't my patch! pwomise! <3 3) it'd be nice to kill the patch if it's not needed, as it's an ubuntu difference, and i've been doing my best to work on packages at the debian level
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> According to the changelog
<NCommander> It is your patch ;-)
<directhex> i've just carried it forward once or twice
<NCommander> I'm trying to figure out why accessing /proc/self/exe on a liveCD would cause mono to self-destruct
<directhex> slomo added that patch to 1.2.4-6ubuntu1
<NCommander> We could cheat and simply hardcode the correct return function in
<directhex> hm, i wonder if the old bugs say anything useful
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I'm working backwards to figure this out
<NCommander> Mono uses readlink on /proc/self/exe to determine its currently execution path
<NCommander> I can't figure out why on Earth that would fail on a read only filesystem
<laga> it's not a read-only file system
<laga> the live disk uses unionfs
<NCommander> SHouldn't make a different
<NCommander> proc isn't part of the main filesystem
<laga> well, unionfs has all kinds of interesting breakage
 * NCommander is trying to make his way through mono's bug reports
<directhex> well, it requires investigation, but i'm in no position to properly investigate myself until i come back from my vacation
<NCommander> I can do it
<laga> NCommander: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/224110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224110 in openjdk-6 "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java: error while  loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot openshared object file:  No such file or directory - /proc/self/exe fullpath error on stackable filesystem" [Undecided,In progress]
<laga> read stevenk's part.
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> I just found that ;-)
<norsetto> directhex: the patch is not from slomo, is from scott
<laga> NCommander: if that's related to your problem, maybe switching the live CD to aufs instead of unionfs will help.. not sure if it's planned for intrepid, tho. easy to test..
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> If we want to be quick and dirty
<NCommander> We can hard code the proper /usr/bin response into mono
<NCommander> or check for /squashfs, and strip it out as needed
<NCommander> Adding /squashmnt -> / and /persistmnt -> / symlinks works around the issue.
<NCommander> This typically affects UME and live CDs.
<NCommander> THen again, I think that's the better solution
<directhex>   * When trying to determine the executable name reading /proc/self/exe,
<directhex>     discard known prefixes used for unionfs mounts. LP: #224110.
<directhex> laga, thanks for the link
<laga> np
 * laga doesn't like unionfs. :)
<NCommander> So we have three choices
<NCommander> Add the proper symlinks to the livecd
<directhex> norsetto, ah, right, thanks. still, it was a functional if evil patch whilst it lasted
<norsetto> directhex: yes, pretty oldish
<NCommander> Have mono strip out the persistmnt/squashmnt, or ignore the issue ;-)
<NCommander> directhex, which way do you think we should work on fixing this bug?
<directhex> i say we take the openjdk solution. whilst the symlinks are the nicest hack, i think it'll be much easier to get a fixed mono package put out versus a ficked base file structure on all ubuntu livecds
<directhex> plus, it's backportable
<NCommander> I'm reading what the openjdk "fix" was specifically
<NCommander> At least I know how to fix the issue, I can probably kick a patch out in a few hours
<directhex> not that anyone would backport mono, since it breaks the rules on frameworks causing regressions. *cough*
<NCommander> So it won't be SRUed for Hardy?
<NCommander> Despite the fact it probably is causing the SIGSERV in F-Spot?
<directhex> ehm... no idea. someone with some seniority might say yay for a single patch
<NCommander> Ok, looking at openjdk, they took my second action
<NCommander> (that is, detecting the prefix of the path, and then stripping it out)
<directhex> yep
 * NCommander cracks figures and works at updating this patch
<directhex> this will all be clearer after i play some guitar hero
<NCommander> THrough the Fire and Flames on Expert!
<directhex> i'm a sucker for knights of cydonia
<NCommander> at least mono uses dpatch
<NCommander> I'd been ticked if it used quilt
<directhex> meebey's a big dpatch fan, so that's what any package that goes near him tends to use
<directhex> as a result, dpatch is the only patchsys i know
<NCommander> I love dpatch
<NCommander> I personally think quilt is a pain in the ass to use
<NCommander> when I took over maintainership of cvsps, I replaced quilt with dpatch
<NCommander> directhex, ok, I'm writing the new patch right now
<NCommander> But I'm going to have to create a liveCD to properly test it so ...
<laga> probably not
<NCommander> that may take awhile to figure out
<laga> you can just install packages on the live disk
<NCommander> You can?
<laga> yes
<laga> dpkg -i..
<NCommander> That's news to me o_o;
<NCommander> Cool!
<laga> might have to restart f-spot or whatever is triggering the problem..
<NCommander> Every mono package probably should be given back though
<norsetto> RAOF: re. bug 249100, does specto require python-gconf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249100 in specto "specto package doesn't install correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249100
<NCommander> directhex, I've marked that bug nominated for release
 * NCommander finishs writing the new patch
<tacone> Bug 125247 seems already fixed in Intrepid, but I can't test it because of missing build-dependancies when I run debuild. what shuold I do ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125247 in vim "Apache config files in /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled do not alwyas have proper syntax highlighting" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125247
<NCommander> directhex, ok, I'm building a new mono now, and I'll test it by building one of the packages that blew up due to the old patch, and then test it on a liveCD
<norsetto> tacone: install the missing build-depends?
<directhex> NCommander, brilliant
<tacone> uhm.
<NCommander> directhex, I work fast; one of the perks of being a Debian GNU/Hurd porter ;-)
<tacone> norsetto: I am trying with pbuilder. "Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies"
<norsetto> tacone: you mean you were building your binary package with debuild?
<tacone> norsetto: sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
 * NCommander wishs his laptop was faster
<norsetto> tacone: ok, I think I understand what you are trying to do, if you are backporting the package, make sure that you use correct versions for the build-depends (and possibly depends)
<tacone> norsetto: I am trying to fix a bug. since looking at source it seems to be already fixed in intrepid, I was just trying to make a deb to test it.
<tacone> guess my pbuilder was set to hardy. trying to update it to intrepid.
<NCommander> directhex, any good ideas how to test this on the liveCD? (I'm going to make sure the patch works by building evolution-sharp, which FTBFS due to the old patch)
<norsetto> tacone: yes, but if are you trying to make an hardy deb from an intrepid package, you might have to check that b-d and d are available from hardy
<directhex> NCommander, seems like the best way to do it
<directhex> NCommander, you have your reproducible test case - build evo sharp
<NCommander> directhex, am I going to have to run down a sponsor for this, or are you willing to sponsor?
<norsetto> NCommander: oh dear, are you going to run down a sponsor? Can I suggest a name :-)?
<NCommander> norsetto, funny, very funny
<NCommander> norsetto, I'd run down the person who thought it was a good idea to stub out a function in mono without checking to see if it does anything important!
<norsetto> NCommander: wait until you hear the name
 * NCommander waits for the name
<directhex> NCommander, i can't sponsor it AFAIK. i can cheerlead a little if that helps
<directhex> faster than a salamander, it's the mighty ncommander! goooo team!
<NCommander> directhex, Well, I'm not even a contributing developer, so its a pain to get anything in main
<norsetto> NCommander: just subscribe u-m-s,and check with dholbach or sistpoty tomorrow, they are usually helpfull
 * NCommander expands the bug report to explain more of what's happening
<nealmcb> Is there a convenient tool to do what apt-get source package=version does, but for a different release?  I see that "package/release" is documented in the apt-get man page, but it isn't finding what I'm looking for.  I'd prefer not to have to mess around with sources.list   I basically just want to diff two different ubuntu releases of a package (e.g. hardy vs gutsy).
<norsetto> nealmcb: use dget
<NCommander> BTW, directhex can you at least sponsor a FTBFS fix for a universe package, its been stuck on the tracker for awhile
<Laney> nealmcb: I wrote a pull-lp-source script which might do what you want
<nealmcb> and apt-get source net-tools=1.60-17ubuntu1 says E: Unable to find a source package for net-tools   - odd
<nealmcb>  -
<Laney> nealmcb: bzr branch lp:~laney/ubuntu-dev-tools/dev
<directhex> NCommander, which package?
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transproxy/+bug/247886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247886 in transproxy "FTBFS fix on AMD64/SPARC/IA-64" [Medium,In progress]
<nealmcb> cool - thanks norsetto and Laney
<NCommander> Just call it the tax on me fixing mono ;-)
<Laney> It just automates the doing to LP and doing dget -x.
<Laney> going*
 * NCommander downloads the hardy liveCD
<norsetto> Laney: does it use apt-cache?
<Laney> norsetto: No, I took that bit of the code from prevu
<norsetto> Laney: ah ok, no idea what prevu does, some pretty fancy thing knowing jdong
<Laney> It screen scrapes LP at the minute - bit ugly, but at least it doesn't require sources.list modification
<norsetto> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<emgent> augh!
<NCommander> directhex, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/247782 care to add any comments (I added an overview of the bug, and if you could, also please set the importance)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247782 in mono "Ubuntu mono patch dont_check_proc_self_exe causes FBFTS in evolution sharp" [Undecided,In progress]
<huats> norsetto !!!
<norsetto> huats !!!
<ScottK> huats: I'm here now for about 10 minutes.
<NCommander> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Heya NCommander.
<huats> hey ScottK
<NCommander> ScottK, Been following the broken mono issue?
<wgrant> Laney: Why do you need to screenscrape? The URL is predictable now.
<Laney> wgrant: The URL to the dsc for a particular release?
<ScottK> NCommander: No.  As a KDE person, I've no real interest in mono.
<Laney> (also, again, I took that piece of code from prevu)
 * NCommander steals ScottK's KDE
<wgrant> Laney: For a particularly sourcepackagerelease yes, but not the distrorelease.
 * ScottK fires up vim and keeps working.
<wgrant> s/particularly/particular/
<Laney> wgrant: Right, the screenscraping is to get the version in a particular distrorelease.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> You could probably use rmadison or something to get that, but there's no nice Python interface AFAIK :(
<ScottK> Stealing running code is easier though.
 * Laney nods
<Laney> If I want to go that way then I'll reverse engineer rmadison (if someone hasn't done it already)
<norsetto> Laney: wouldn't be easier to just look at its source code?
<ScottK> Laney: requestsync is written in Python and needs to get the current version from LP.  You might look at that too.
<Laney> norsetto: That's what I meant ;) Maybe "port" would have been a better word
<Laney> ScottK: That parses rmadison's output. Could be a workable interim approach too
<NCommander> ok, mono *finally* finished building
<directhex> NCommander, it's not a speedy one to build. generally, nothing MOAR MHZ can't fix
<NCommander> MOAR MHZ?
<ScottK> NCommander: For me a broken mono is more of a feature than a bug.
<NCommander> I'm inclined to agree with ScottK  ;-)
<NCommander> However, its also the responsibility of the Ubuntu Developers to make sure that every package we ship is as bug free as possible
<norsetto> scottk: since when is mono not broken!?
 * NCommander cues the cheesy music
 * NCommander has mixed feelings on C# in general
<ScottK> NCommander: With mono it's more a question of what you think the biggest bug is.
<directhex> here we go...
<NCommander> Well, now that Java is free,its pretty hard to justify cross-platform development on Mono
<laga> took them (= sun) long enough
<NCommander> True
<NCommander> But it did happen
<laga> yup.
<directhex> heaven forbid open source have several similar yet different options with cultish followings
<NCommander> Now Mono has to play catchup with whatever version of C# is out from MS, and they seem to like to change the schematics of the language every point release
<directhex> hard to justify gnome development now kde4 is out & amazing & new, hard to justify python development when perl is so much more mature, etc etc etc
<NCommander> I said cross-platform
<laga> exactly
<bahadunn> in launchpad in the mentoring section any of these packages labeled [needs-packaging] are good to work on?
<NCommander> Mono doesn't have a great track record of running .NET apps coded on VIsual Studio
<NCommander> and if its a mixed mode app, you have to install mono in WINE to make it run
<directhex> NCommander, how much of that is bad code though? things like hard-coding \ instead of using path.combine()
<directhex> or pointless p/invokes to windows dlls like system32
<NCommander> Pretty much
<NCommander> I don't have a problem creating a FOSS C# language
<NCommander> But it seems a little crazy trying to catch up with .NET when you need a full Win32 API if you do anything outside of pure mode apps
<NCommander> then again
<NCommander> WINE is probably the definition of insanity
<directhex> i write for linux, and then find myself pleasantly surprised by apps runnin on windows and mac just as well
<NCommander> directhex, That works fine
<NCommander> Its the other way that usually breaks straight to hell and back
<directhex> MoMA is a useful tool, though
<directhex> and for many corps using .net for their internal apps, the small level of work required to fix their biggest coding erros may be worth it
<tacone> norsetto: ok, the bug is fixed on intrepid
 * NCommander shrugs
<tacone> what shall I do ? simply comment on launchpad ?
<NCommander> I still perfer Java for cross-platform compability
<NCommander> Simply because the offical implementation is now FOSS
<norsetto> tacone: its that an important bug? Fixes a crash or something?
<NCommander> and thus is write once, work everywhere
<directhex> it's certainly true that most off-the-shelf .net apps don't work, but like i said, that's largely due to bad coding practice more than problems with mono itself
<tacone> norsetto: syntax highliting in vim :-)
<NCommander> directhex, yeah, I gert that
<NCommander> directhex, I still find mono is write once, test everywhere ;-)
<directhex> NCommander, that argument only gained weight a few months ago though, until then all we had was free "crash your apps every few minutes" java
<tacone> irrilevant bug. bug 125247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125247 in vim "Apache config files in /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled do not alwyas have proper syntax highlighting" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125247
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> Anyway, testing evo-sharp
<norsetto> tacone: ok, than its not sru material, just mark the bug report as fix released, you may want to paste the changelog of the fix-releasing version too
<directhex> NCommander, almost as handy as "only works for banner ads" free flash
<NCommander> directhex, if I didn't think mono was worth it, I won't be here digging through its code fixing it ;-)
<NCommander> directhex, actually, my flash works for youtube and nothing else
<NCommander> I use swfdec vs. gnash though
<tacone> norsetto: ok, if I find it.
<NCommander> w00t
<NCommander> Ok, updated mono built evo-sharp no problem!
<NCommander> now if I get a working mono on the liveCD, I can submit this, and start the sponsor hunt
<directhex> subscribe u-m-s, then act loud & obnoxious in #ubuntu-*
<directhex> works for me!
<NCommander> Pretty muich what I do
<NCommander> directhex, it sounds like this issue been floating around (the random segfaults)
<NCommander> How far back does it go?
<directhex> NCommander, it rings a few bells. let me check some irc logs
<directhex> hm, nope, can't find it. most f-spot issues i see mentioned involve hanging on quit
<NCommander> Its probably a relief that its finally been nailed
<NCommander> directhex, this is probably related
<NCommander> if mono segfaults, that's pretty much what would happen to f-spot
<directhex> well, yes. i might even be able to convince meebey to include a theoretically non-evil patch in debian's mono packages, for future simplicity
<NCommander> Frealomg ;ove CD sp s;pw ///
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> *Freaking live CD is so slow
<bahadunn> if a bug is triaged what does that mean?
<norsetto> bahadunn: that somebody from the bug-squad went through it and believes it has all the necessary info to be able to fix it
<NCommander> directhex, well, this isn't the grand stupidity patch the last revision was
<bahadunn> norsetto: okay thanks
<NCommander> It might even be possible to convience mono-upstream to take it
<norsetto> bahadunn: for your future reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bahadunn> norsetto: thanks
<NCommander> Figures
<NCommander> THe intrepid mono has dependencies that hardy doesn't
<StevenK> NCommander: It probably has a version greater than hardy, too. :-)
<nealmcb> Laney:  ﻿pull-lp-source is working like a charm...
<NCommander> yeah
<directhex> hang on, i know the answer to this one
 * NCommander grumbles and creates an intrepid chroot
<NCommander> Oh, awesome
<NCommander> I managed to crash the CD
<NCommander> Is there an intrepid liveCD?
<StevenK> NCommander: Yes.
<NCommander> link?
<StevenK> NCommander: Would you like a link?
<StevenK> Heh, sec
<directhex> the intrepid source package should build unmodified on hardy
<NCommander> You want me to build on a LiveCD?
<NCommander> I like pain, farbut that's taking it a little
<NCommander> bah
<StevenK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080716/
<StevenK> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> THat should help
<NCommander> This has 17 minutes to download
<NCommander> time to run and get a quick dinner
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> back with dinner and a intrepid CD
<NCommander> It figurs
<NCommander> The intrepid liveCD doesn't properly start it
<directhex> why doesn't your hardy cd work, precisely?
<directhex> there's always a plan b, which will annoy you intensely as it involves rebuilding mono again
<NCommander> Well, I already rm'd the hardy livecd
<NCommander> directhex, the dependency for mono aren't there
<huats> Syntux: hey
<huats> Sorry I have to leave
<huats> BUT
<huats> I sent you an email :)
<Syntux> it's ok :-) hmm well I did not get any email from you
<directhex> deb-src http://directhex.mfgames.com/ hardy main
<directhex> may cause cancer, blah blah blah
<NCommander> what's in that repo?
<huats> Syntux: you will, I just sent it
<Syntux> huats, okie, will work on it tomorrow :-) Thank you
<NCommander> Ok, I got the livecd to boot to a command line
<NCommander> I'm in business :-)
<directhex> NCommander, that's where i put my mono backports for hardy. since officially backports for frameworks aren't allowed
<NCommander> ****
<NCommander> There isn't enough room to install mono ont eh CD with its dependencies
<laga> :(
<laga> how much RAM have you got?
<NCommander> 2G
 * NCommander ups the amount the VM can use
<laga> hum
<laga> ah. heh :)
<NCommander> and now I wait for the CD to boot. again.
<laga> heh.
<NCommander> Ok, now the CD has 813 MB of ram
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-17
<NCommander> finally got mono installed
<NCommander> Building evo-sharp
<NCommander> WOOT
<NCommander> Success!
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/247782 - FATALITY!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247782 in mono "Ubuntu mono patch dont_check_proc_self_exe causes random segfaults in mono" [Undecided,In progress]
<NCommander> should I change it from In Progress to Fix COmmited?
<directhex> Confirmed, IMHO
<NCommander> directhex, the debdiff is there if you wish to add it to your backports repo ;-)
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<emgent> hello there
<tacone> how to know which version format use for a watch file ?
<tacone> in the changelog shall I put my email or motu's ?
<NCommander> tacone, yours
<tacone> ok
<emgent> tacone: use export. and than dch
<emgent> export DEBFULLNAME='Emanuele Gentili'
<emgent> export DEBEMAIL='emgent@ubuntu.com'
<tacone> emgent: we set that together. I was just unsure.
<NCommander> I gtg
<tacone> thanks
<emgent> np
<NCommander> SO its the CPU fan
<NCommander> damn it
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<emgent> lol
<NCommander> FIgures the 14 day return policy is one day over
<NCommander> At least I kept an image of the Vista this thing came with so I can send it Sony at some point
<NCommander> emgent, BTW, I'm curious, whatever happened to Grumpy Groundhog, it seems to have never properly materialized
<NCommander> w00t, I just figured out what kernel driver was causing suspend to not work
<CyberCod> NCommander, you ever get that wishlist bug posted?  I'm curious what it looks like
<NCommander> Whoops
<NCommander> I knew I forgot to do something
<bahadunn> how is syncing from debian to ubuntu usually done?
<RAOF> bahadunn: By someone running the 'please sync this package from $REPOSITORY' script.  Someone with datacenter access, I think.
<bahadunn> oh okay
<bahadunn> so it is only something that core devs do?
<RAOF> Archive admins.
<bahadunn> I see
<bahadunn> thanks for the info
<RAOF> But anyone can file a sync bug, if appropriate.
<RAOF> It's just that only archive admins can act on it.
<bahadunn> okay
<RAOF> Also, if you wouldn't have permission to upload the package, you'll need to get an appropriate sponsor - subscribe whichever of "ubuntu-universe-sponsors" or "ubuntu-main-sponsors" is appropriate.
<RAOF> You probably want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging if you haven't already.
<bahadunn> I have read so many docs in the last few days I am not sure if I read that one or not so I will check it
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong.
<NCommander> sorry
<NCommander> ScottK, can you sponsor mono for me?
 * NCommander is having perpahs the weird sleep suspend issue
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm seriously not touching Mono.  If it broked, people'd think I did it on purpose.  ubuntu-main-sponsors usually has a pretty short wait.
<ScottK> broked/broke
<NCommander> It's already broke ;-)
<NCommander> but I completely understand
<ScottK> NCommander: You're doing good work.  Don't let some waiting get you down.  Just subscribe u-m-s and move on....
<NCommander> I did
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<NCommander> Right now, I'm going to fight suspend on my laptop
<NCommander> I got it working
<NCommander> But now the moment the wifi card connects to a network, I loose the keyboard
<NCommander> Until I disconnect the wifi card with the mouse o_o;
<ScottK> Kewl.
<NCommander> I can't decide if this is progress or not
<NCommander> ScottK, so  on average its 1-2 months before I should even consider applying for contributing developer (which, if the wiki is to believed, required to do syncs/merges)
<ScottK> NCommander: Contributing developer is a community thing, not really a technical thing.  Anyone can file bugs with debdiffs for merges or sync requests and ask to have them sponsored.
<ScottK> Being a contributing developer doesn't affect that.
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> The wiki lists that under contrib devel
<ScottK> It's the same until you're MOTU and can upload the merge/ask for the sync directly.
<NCommander> I did know I could get things sponosered
<ScottK> Contributors still need sponsorship.
<ScottK> I suspect that was an attempt to stear beginners away from sync/merge as knowing what bits of diff between Ubuntu and Debian is not, IMO, a beginner task.
<NCommander> I tried to do some merges
<NCommander> But they were all assigned to developers already
<ScottK> NCommander: Even though you're new here, clearly you aren't a beginner.
<coppro> speaking of which, is anyone here up for REVUing a package?
<NCommander> ScottK, one of the perks on working on Debian ;-)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> NCommander: Do the newt merge and I'll sponsor it.
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4
<NCommander> Hold on
<NCommander> The ubuntu machine currently having a siezure
<NCommander> I think I got modprobe stuck in an infinite lop
<NCommander> *loop
<NCommander> Well, now I have working suspend, wifi, and keyboard!
<NCommander> I can work on packages!
<coppro> you have working suspend?
<coppro> lucky
<NCommander> Just got it working
<ScottK> Mine works too.
<NCommander> Sony SZ CGN-660N
<NCommander> *VGN
<NCommander> coppro, does your laptop use an intel wireless card?
<coppro> dunno, I don't have it right now.
<ScottK> Mine does.
<coppro> probably
<NCommander> coppro, does it fail to go to sleep
<NCommander> (like does it get stuck at a flashing prompt?)
<coppro> hibernation usually is the problem
<coppro> standby usually works
<NCommander> Hibernation is a freaking pain to get working
<NCommander> But it might now work on this machine
<NCommander> ScottK, do you mean libnewt?
<coppro> hibernation seems to be jargon for "hold down power button for <manufacturer-defined-constant> seconds"
<ScottK> NCommander: Newt.  http://merges.ubuntu.com/n/newt/REPORT
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> It merged cleanly, so just need to see if the ubuntu packages are still needed, and if it builds cleanly
<NCommander> ScottK, is there anything beyond that I need to do; I listed the remaining changes int he changelog, and I'm making sure it builds
<ScottK> Make sure the changes are sensible and all documented.  Then file a merge bug (remember to close it in debian/changelog) and attach a debdiff from the current Debian release to the bug.
<NCommander> which changes, the ones from debian, or the ones from ubuntu?
<ScottK> Given Joey Hess did the NMU, I'm going to guess it's probably a good one.
<NCommander> It's pretty clear on what he added as a patch
<NCommander> My changelog simply lists the ubuntu specific changes which is what its suspose to be, right?
<ScottK> Yes.  If you use the grab-merge script it'll give you a new debian/changelog entry in the right format.
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> THat's extactly what I did
<ScottK> Don't forget you want the entire Ubuntu change history in debian/changelog, not just add one entry on top of the Debian one.
<ScottK> Should be good then.
<NCommander> ScottK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/27891/ - that look right? THe debian change is right below it
<ScottK> You'll want to close the merge bug you haven't filed yet, but other than that, yes.
<NCommander> Right, I can't close I bug I haven't filed yet ;-)
<NCommander> ScottK, well, this is a unique bug
<NCommander> firefox seems to freeze up when I try to attach the patch
<ScottK> NCommander: Use a proper web browser like Konqueror then.
<NCommander> ouch
 * NCommander installs opera
<ScottK> NCommander: You know Canonical has packages for Opera in their 'partner' repo, right?
<NCommander> Now I do ;-)
<NCommander> It's in non-free on Debian
<ScottK> If you're going to use it you might as well use the one that's built for Ubuntu.
<NCommander> WHo's bright idea was it to have a beta go for a LTS
<ScottK> NCommander: Really had no choice.
<ScottK> Upstream support for 2.0 dies out in a year.
<NCommander> I'm suprised canonical simply doesn't make an exception to backport firefox
<ScottK> So it was either go with the beta for release and try to get as many plugins updated as possible or suck up the pain later.
<ScottK> If it was just Firefox, they probably would have, but it's got a whole ecosystem of packages around it.
<NCommander> No, I realize that
<NCommander> But B5 -> 3.0 should be straightforward
<ScottK> They did or will shortly update it.
<ScottK> I think it's updated already.
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/.mozilla$ firefox --version
<NCommander> Mozilla Firefox 3.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<NCommander> I dont' remember seeing the update
<NCommander> THis really has to be a first
<NCommander> firefox is broken
<ScottK> It's the final in the repos.
<NCommander> brb
<NCommander> or ... not
<NCommander> X11 seems to be stuck
 * ScottK hasn't been much of a fan since 1.5 released.
<NCommanders> ScottK, back
<NCommanders> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/newt/+bug/249290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249290 in newt "Request for merge (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,New]
<NCommanders> Got anymore for me?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> How about libnet-dns-perl
<NCommanders> just tell me first to make sure I did the last one right ;-)
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> NCommanders: Did you look at the open newt bugs and see if you could fix any of them?
<NCommanders> No, I didn't >.<;
<NCommanders> Probably should have
<NCommanders> libnet-dns-perl should simply be synced
<NCommanders> Upstream merged our patches
<ScottK> NCommanders: Agreed.  You want to practice with requestsnyc -s?
<NCommanders> I already had started that ;-)
<ScottK> This is, BTW, a happy ending of a story that started with an Ubuntu archive-admin noticing the debian/copyright problem when reviewing for inclusion in Main and me filing a bug with a patch in Debian.
<NCommanders> d'oh
<NCommanders> The environment variable DEBEMAIL needs to be set to make use of this script.
<NCommanders> Something went wrong. No sync request filed.
<ScottK> It uses DEBEMAIL to figure out what email address to use for GPG signing.
<NCommanders> oh
<NCommanders> I shouldn't be running that in the chroot then
<ScottK> You probably have to configure something to use an MTA you have relay access for.
<ScottK> No.
<NCommanders> what package is requestsync in?
<ScottK> Email bug filing in LP needs to be GPG signed.
<ScottK> ubuntu-dev-tools
 * NCommanders figures now is a good time to get his MTA to smarthost to gmail
<Hobbsee> smarthost?
<ScottK> Use Gmail as an outbound relay for if you don't have a static IP and don't want your mail rejected.
<NCommanders> ScottK, yeah, that's how I did it in the past
<NCommanders> I just been lazy and hadn't set it up
<NCommanders> and now I have working outgoing email ;-)
<NCommanders> ok, lets try this again
<ScottK> NCommanders: Your debdiff looks good.
<ScottK> Assuming my test build works, I'll upload it.
<NCommanders> requestsync ran
<ScottK> Note: I test build everything - don't take it personally.
<NCommanders> I do the same when I did checking of hurd patches
<NCommanders> So its not taken personally
<NCommanders> ;-)
<NCommanders> ScottK, why do I get the weird feeling you were testing me though (since you already knew that this merge could be removed and replaced with a sync)
<ScottK> NCommanders: Probably because I was testing you.
<NCommanders> oh good, its not me
<NCommanders> I don't think my firefox failure was your fault though
<NCommanders> It's just Ubuntu getting back at me for actually fixing sleep suspend, then running the machine through 20 said cycles
<NCommanders> and when did I become plural O_O;
<ScottK> Strictly speaking it's not even Ubuntu's fault.  Due to Mozilla corp Trademark policy, we need permission to patch stuff.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm well aware of Iceweasel/Icecat/etc. ;-)
<ScottK> Just making sure the finger gets pointed in the right direction.
<Ademan> stupid quick question, how come e17 isn't in the repos?
<ScottK> Also that wasn't just for your benifit.
<NCommander> The only thing I think that can be changed with firefox pretty much out of the box is some of the defaults, and some of the default SSL certs, otherwise you need explicate permission to use the firefox logo, and use --enable-branding ;-)
<ScottK> Ademan: What is e17?
<ScottK> Yes and yet somehow they want to be considered Free software.
<NCommander> SOmeone should sync iceweasel
<Ademan> ScottK: enlightenment window manager, their newest version, i believe it's being developed in parallel with e16 (which *is* in the repos)
 * NCommander dives for cover
<RAOF> Ademan: Is that actually released yet?  It was in a semi-permanent svn checkout status last time I checked (which was a while ago)
<Ademan> RAOF: oh really? that may be, i just know it's been around *forever* and i kinda just assumed there was a release
<NCommander> I'm actually suprised iceweasel isn't synced; and kept up to date for FF3; it could be the testing ground for patches until they can be cleared through Mozilla Corperation
<ScottK> NCommander: Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.  Newt uploaded.
<Ademan> RAOF: i only bothered asking because i got brave and tried it out through elbuntu's repositories, and it seemed quite stable, and really nice...
 * NCommander always finds that statement funny for some reason
<RAOF> Ademan: Nope.  svn snapshots of e17 have been around *forever*.  This may give some indication of the release strategy.
<NCommander> how long does it take for an email based bug report to appear on launchpad?
<vorian> 5 min or so
 * NCommander grumbles
<NCommander> That's the same reason I detest BTS
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnet-dns-perl/+bug/249300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249300 in libnet-dns-perl "Please sync libnet-dns-perl 0.63-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New]
 * ScottK goes afk for a while.  I'll ack it tomorrow if not tonight.  Thanks.
 * NCommander looks at vorian 
<vorian> NCommander: it's in main, sorry :(
<vorian> you might want to subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<NCommander> it did automatically ;-)
<NCommander> I keep thinking your a core-dev for some reason
<vorian> are you sure it didn't subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<NCommander> Probably because you remember me of the vorian from Debian
<NCommander> "Ubuntu Sponsors for main"
<vorian> werd
 * NCommander keeps wondering who else he knows called vorian 
<NCommander> I know the DD vorian
<NCommander> but I have that weird feeling I know more then one (and since they all wear encounter suits, you can't tell if its the same one ;-))
<vorian> :)
<NCommander> are you Kosh?
<vorian> are you sure it's not vorlon?
<NCommander> hrm
<NCommander> maybe
<NCommander> Perpahs I'm not caffinated enough
<NCommander> Yes ... yes ... oh look, ... something exciting!
 * NCommander runs away while vorian is distracted
<vorian> I would never accuse you of not having enough caffine
 * NCommander looks at his desk
<NCommander> five cans and two bottles
<NCommander> Nope, not enough
<ScottK> NCommander: Ack'ed  Thanks.
<NCommander> np
<NCommander> I'm working right now on packaging adeona
<NCommander> But I hit a GPL linking snag, so I'm hoping upstream can resolve
<NCommander> I'd also like to package codeblocks, but Debian is allergic to wxWidgets 2.8
<NCommander> so I never took a stab at it
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4 <- please REVU
<NCommander> Ubuntu has wxWidgets 2.8, but we need wxGTK, and I'm not sure if I should package it, or ask the wx guys too
<NCommander> I'm no MOTU, but I'll look it over
<coppro> thanks
<ScottK> Actually, I think 2.8 is in Sid now too.
<NCommander> Do you need the .dirs? dh_install should automatically create any /usr/* dir needed. the dirs file is only really needed if its a non-standard place last time I looked
<NCommander> (that was for coppro)
<coppro> well, the script put it there
<coppro> so I just modified it
<coppro> I probably don't need it
<NCommander> I recommend replacing the install line with a dh_install based solution. It's not strictly necessary, but it keeps the rules file mostly clutter free
<ScottK> It's a good suggestion.
<NCommander> Changelog should close the needs-packaging bug
<NCommander> (here's irony, me saying that)
<coppro> think I forgot to make one lol
<NCommander> Standards-Version should be 3.8.0 (I guess revu must be using lintian from hardy)
<NCommander> your copyright file looks good
<coppro> (I am using lintian from hardy)
<coppro> (which explains the Standards-Version)
<NCommander> Use intrepid's
<NCommander> just a handy tip
<coppro> should I be making a chroot at this point?
<NCommander> Unless your doing a backport, I recommend doing all packaging work in a intrepid chroot
<coppro> can someone please walk me through this? I
<coppro> *I have gotten lost before
<NCommander> For instance, when I (re)packaged , it worked fine on hardy, and FTBFS on intrepid ;-)
<NCommander> Ok, ever work with chroots before?
<coppro> I know how they work and how to set one up with debbootstrap, but apparently there's some pbuilder stuff or something
<NCommander> oh, your pbuilder chroot is not working?
<NCommander> I've never tried making an intrepid chroot from hardy in pbuilder
<NCommander> I simply run pbuilder in my intrepid chroot
<NCommander> You should package the files in doc/*
<coppro> no, I don't know how to use pbuilder
<NCommander> Either add them to the dev package, or add a new doc package
<NCommander> (the doc package is arch all)
<NCommander> Oh!
<NCommander> Well, its easy
<NCommander> install pbuilder
<NCommander> then
<NCommander> pbuilder create --distribution intrepid
<coppro> from inside the chroot?
<NCommander> Nah, you can do it in hardy
<NCommander> pbuilder creates its own chroot for building packages
<coppro> okk
<NCommander> I also recommend installing the lintian backport if its available
<coppro> I have backports in my sources.list
<NCommander> ^and you don't want to do your packaging in a intrepid chroot
<coppro> where does pbuilder create the chroot?
<NCommander> well, when packaging, you have a pbuilder chroot; which is used solely by pbuilder for building a package. Pbuilder is a simple way to replicate the conditions your package will be built in
<NCommander> But you can't actually do any packaging work in it (pbuilder creates the chroot on the fly from a base.tgz file it generates)
<coppro> ok so pbuilder just stashes it someplace I don't need to care about it?
<NCommander> pretty much
<NCommander> (I use both pbuilder and sbuild, but sbuild can be a pain to work with, so only use it if your trying to figure out why a package is going boom on a buildd)
<coppro> so does that mean I nead a pbuilder chroot and a regular variety? or should I just be running lintian more recently than when the hardy one was available
<ScottK> siretart_: Reading, http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/launchpads-new-look it seems clear that Launchpad is not at all concerned about concerns of experienced users.
<NCommander> Meh
 * NCommander was a gforge maintainer, and they didn't care either
<NCommander> Savannah is about the only one who does
<NCommander> coppro, well, here's how I have it setup
<NCommander> I have a pbuilder intrepid chroot (created via pbuilder create)
<coppro> ok, doing that as we speak
<ScottK> NCommander: They keep pretending their part of the FOSS community, but clearly they aren't.
<NCommander> I have a /chroot folder, in which I have chroot-intrepid, chroot-intrepid-i386, chroot-intrepid-lpia, and chroot-intrepid-powerpc, and chroot-intrepid-sparc
<NCommander> ;-)
<NCommander> For your needs, that's a little overkill
<coppro> no kidding
<NCommander> (I also have a sid and hardy one in there too)
<coppro> lol
<coppro> but the question is, do I need any of that?
<NCommander> (and another intrepid one in /home/buildd/chroot/chroot-intrepid if I actually have to use sbuild)
<NCommander> YOu should have a standalone intrepid chroot created via debootstrap
<coppro> ok
<coppro> ill make that
<coppro> after this one finishes
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> YOu can package on hardy, and usually get away with it
<NCommander> But you can get weird failures, especially because of the new glibc in intrepid
<NCommander> (I've currently been working on resolving as many as I can, but I'ms tarting to think ipv6's API is completely broken in 2.8)
<StevenK> Don't tell Ulrich Drepper
<NCommander> coppro, are you running i386, or amd64?
<StevenK> Because oh-mi-god, libc is never broken
<coppro> i386
<NCommander> StevenK, I told him extactly what I think of glibc ;-)
<ScottK> And if you pay him, he'll explain why.
<StevenK> If you pay him enough, the explaination might even make sense
<coppro> lol
<NCommander> coppro, ok, if you were on amd64, I would recommend having an i386 chroot around, but since you don't need to worry about it
<ScottK> StevenK: I wouldn't go that far.
<StevenK> I run amd64, and I have an i386 chroot just to build stuff
<coppro> just out of curiosity, what good is a chroot for a different processor?
<StevenK> ScottK: Okay, it will make sense to him
<NCommander> coppro, amd64 can run i386 and lpia natively
<coppro> oh, okk
<coppro> that makes sense
<ScottK> That I'll buy.
<StevenK> Since they're all x86
<NCommander> with qemu, it can also run powerpc, and I've heard it can make it run sparc
<StevenK> Ish
<coppro> *doy*
<StevenK> NCommander: And arm
<eboyjr> Hey, I made a GNOME applet that I would like packaged, yet I don't know much about packaging. I know what files need to be in place. The Ubuntu Wiki says that I need a link to the software's homepage, but there is none.
<NCommander> I still haven't had success with sparc ;-)
 * coppro was confusing amd64 and ppc
<NCommander> no ubuntu-arm (yet)
<NCommander> But I do have an actual arm box for that
 * coppro hits himself over the head multiple times
<NCommander> don't worry
<NCommander> When I was new, I knew what you were going through
<ScottK> eboyjr: There needs to be an upstream location for it.
<ScottK> eboyjr: You can always set up a Launchpad project to host it.
<eboyjr> ScottK: Okay, thanks!
<NCommander> ScottK, unless you want to do what I do, and resolve FTBFS, a native chroot is all you do
<coppro> ok, how do I submit a needs-packaging bug?
<NCommander> coppro, I assume you know what a FTBFS is?
<eboyjr> ScottK: Even for a Gnome applet, though?
<coppro> fail to build something something?
<NCommander> coppro, reportbug script, or just file a bug against ubuntu on launchpad, with needs-packaging as the tag
<NCommander> coppro, Failure/Fails to build from source
<coppro> ok
<ScottK> eboyjr: It's non-native software, so yes.
<coppro> i've heard that before, just couldn't remember
<eboyjr> thx
<NCommander> eboyjr, I've seen debian packages, that if the upstream handles debian/, use debian native versioning
<NCommander> THat's allowed under policy
<NCommander> er, that was for ScottK
<NCommander> of course, that doesn't apply for Ubuntu (since we'd use 0ubuntuX)
<ScottK> NCommander: It is allowed, but personally I think it's a bad idea.
<ScottK> We can use that in native versioning too.
<NCommander> I didn't say it was a good idea ;-)
<NCommander> having it as a native package prevents NMUs
<NCommander> ^from working sanely
<ScottK> Also it forces a new upstream every time you have a packaging change.  For non-Debian users it gets painful.
<NCommander> coppro, did you catch what I said about packaging the documents?
<NCommander> ScottK, not like they care about us (much)
<coppro> nope, missed it
<ScottK> If you want to be a good upstream ....
<ScottK> Of course some people don't.
<coppro> I know there ought to be a docs package, I just haven't gotten to it
<NCommander> coppro, Package the stuff in the /doc folders, either shove it in the -dev package, or add a seperate doc (remember that the doc should be arch all)
<NCommander> if its just a few pages, I usually just stick it in the -dev package
<NCommander> But that's just me
<coppro> I
<coppro> I'll put it in separately
<NCommander> The rules file looks good, but I'd remove some of the dh_make comments (again, not necessary, but it makes your package more shiny ;-))
<NCommander> and I recommend a get-orig-source: target
<coppro> how does one do that?
<NCommander> It's (usually) just a simple wget to the upstream tarball
<NCommander> so something like this
<NCommander> get-orig-source:
<RAOF> If you've got a watch file, it's easy to get uscan to do the heavy lifting for you.
<NCommander> cd .. && wget *url to upstream tarball*
<NCommander> Oooh, RAOF I completely forgot about that
<RAOF> And you should have a watch file :)
<StevenK> RAOF: I have a stupid question about Do.
 * coppro apparently doesn't have a watchfile :(
<coppro> don't tell me, I can do this
<RAOF> StevenK: Go ahead!
<StevenK> RAOF: I have put gnome-do in my session. But then that means that I get Do popping up when I log in.
<RAOF> StevenK: pass --quiet to gnome-do in your session thingy.
<StevenK> Ah, sweet
<RAOF> man gnome-do actually exists, and describes this option :)
<StevenK> So I see. :-)
<coppro> ok, I have a watch file, so I just do get-orig-source: uscan?
<RAOF> Not quite, there's a bit of magic required.
<RAOF> You can do get-orig-source :
<RAOF> uscan --download --package <yourpackagename> --destdir=$(CURDIR) --no-symlink --upstream-version 0 --watchfile=$(dir $(_))/watch
<coppro> I'm gonna trust you on this one lol
<RAOF> Basically the only piece of magic there is the $(_) make variable; I haven't found that documented, but it's the path to the Makefile being executed.
<RAOF> (in this case, it's the path to your rules file)
<coppro> ah. Can't we assume that we are in the project root directory and that uscan will Do The Right Thing?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> If you read Debian policy, get-orig-source is explicitly described as being able to be called from any directory.
<coppro> ok
<coppro> nope you are wrong
<RAOF> ?
<coppro> $(_) appears to be the path to the make instance
<coppro> because it's looking for /usr/bin/watch
<RAOF> Hm.  This is why my rules files have a big comment above that get-orig-source target :)
<RAOF> On the other hand, that works for me.
<RAOF> Just confirmed by running "Packaging/Debian/GNOME-Do/trunk/debian/rules get-orig-source"
<coppro> echo $(_) gives "/usr/bin/make"
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/foo <- running ./foo bar results in "/home/raof/./foo"
<coppro> oh
<coppro> doy
<coppro> i get it
<coppro> ok ty
 * NCommander feels like packaging something
<NCommander> ScottK, Can you see any issues with wxGTK+ getting packaged?
<eboyjr> What license should my applet be released under?
<ScottK> Ah, it starts with a G?
 * NCommander whacks ScottK 
<NCommander> ScottK, you can't directly sync libnet-dns-perl?
<ScottK> Cool.  The LP drop downs are gone.  Now it takes even more clicks to get stuff done.
<ScottK> NCommander: Archive admins are supposed to execute syncs.
<coppro> wxGTK isn't packaged?
<NCommander> coppro, only 2.6 is
<NCommander> I can't access the wxWidgets page
<NCommander> ScottK, so why were you testing me? Any specific reason?
<coppro> I have a package called libwxgtk-2.8-0 on my system
<NCommander> coppro, did you install codeblocks?
<NCommander> hrm
<NCommander> well
<coppro> no
<NCommander> I'll be damned
<NCommander> THere it is
<coppro> lol
<NCommander> packaged.u.c is being glitchy again
<NCommander> it only showed the 2.8 version
 * NCommander grabs codeblocks and begins packaging
<coppro> why does uscan think my upstream version is 0?
<ScottK> NCommander: I figure you'll want to be a MOTU and I want to know how I'm going to react to your application.
<NCommander> I think its a little early to consider me for MOTU
<ScottK> NCommander: Agreed.  Just planning ahead.
<NCommander> I suspect my DD application will have been processed and rejected because I really doubt I'm going to get accepted on the grounds of being a "m68k/hurd porter"
<RAOF> coppro: Becuase you told it to compare against 0?
<coppro> doy
<coppro> probably a good reason
<RAOF> Because it's a fair bet that any upstream version will be > 0 :)
<NCommander> ScottK, codeblocks already has a debian folder, I assume I should just amend its changelog, and clear lintian, and shove it in revu?
<ScottK> NCommander: Make it a good package.  Depending on upstream it may or may not take a lot of additional work.
<NCommander> It looks good so far
<NCommander> Its not using checkinstall for one ;-)
<coppro> how do I specify that I close the needs-packaging bug
<ScottK> That's a start.
<NCommander> coppro, in the changelog, at the end of Inital release, add (LP: nnnn) where nnnn is the bug number
<coppro> ok ty
<coppro> unrelated question: is there a way to tell diff to ignore all underscore-only changes?
 * NCommander works on clearing the lintian issues
<ScottK> NCommander: (LP: #nnnnnn)
<ScottK> coppro: ^^
<coppro> lol
<NCommander> ooh
<NCommander> doh
<ScottK> The regex doesn't actually look for the parens.  Those are just for style.
<coppro> (yes it does)
 * ScottK declines to get in an argument.
<coppro> it does, because of the fact that for a couple of reasons, my regex, rather than libmk4-(.*)\.tar\.gz
<coppro> is libmk4-(2\.4.*)\.tar\.gz
<coppro> and when I only had the parens around the .*, it got confused
 * RAOF thinks coppro and ScottK are thinking of different regexs
<coppro> oh
<coppro> yeah, that would probably be it
<ScottK> Apparently.
<ScottK> If anyone wants some fun, they can probably file a removal bug for firefox.
<coppro> lol
<NCommander> file for removal O_o?
<NCommander> Huh, what, why?
<NCommander> Unless Ubuntu going the Iceweasel route
<DarkMageZ> cause firefox-3.0 covers firefox :P
<NCommander> firefox-3.0 has Provides firefox line in it?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> We ship firefox 2 as firefox in Hardy for some transitional period.
<NCommander> Is there a wiki page on the specific way to do this
<NCommander> Or simply file the bug against firefox, add ubuntu-archive, and justify the reason
<ScottK> There is a spot on the wiki that describes it.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<NCommander> kees, jdstrand ping
<NCommander> kees, jdstrand https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/clamav/+bug/249316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249316 in clamav "libclamav petite.c denial of sevice issue" [Medium,Confirmed]
<NCommander> er, wow
<huats> morning everyone
<NCommander> morning huats
<huats> morning NCommander
<jpds> morning
<huats> hey jpds
<jpds> hey huats
<NCommander> THis conversation isn't going anywhere fast
 * NCommander returns to packaging codeblocks
<tacone> omg, someone vandalized launchpad layout :-o
<NCommander> tacone, just upgraded to the beta launchpad
<NCommander> Or did they just roll that out for all users
<tacone> NCommander: n° 2.
<NCommander> o_o;
<NCommander> huh?
<slangasek> NCommander: yes, it's been rolled out today
<NCommander> I have mixed feeligns about the new UI
<NCommander> I think it looks nicer, but it also feels so slow in firefox
<NCommander> slangasek, I didn't know you were involved with Ubuntu. Amazing what you learn just being in #u-motu
<NCommander> slangasek, can you approve security updates?
<wgrant> NCommander: Just subscribe ubuntu-security to the bug, mark it In Progress, and poke kees or jdstrand_ about it.
<slangasek> yes, there are many things one can learn here. ;)
<slangasek> no, I don't handle security updates.
<NCommander> wgrant, I did ;-), I was just curious if there was someone awake who could
<NCommander> slangasek, yeah, well, I learned more about dak and britney then most people ever would want to hanging out in #d-devel
<NCommander> so what are you up to this fine morning?
<wgrant> NCommander: Patches unfortunately sit around for weeks.
<NCommander> wgrant, I'd hope security ones go a little faster ;-)
<wgrant> NCommander: Not always.
<wgrant> We do have a bottleneck of two people.
<NCommander> I'm surprised there aren't more
<wgrant> Canonical apparently doesn't feel the need.
<Syntux> any possible way to search this channel logs?
<NCommander> ah, the "joy" of having corporate overlords.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<Iulian> Syntux: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Syntux> Iulian, looking for search-able one
 * NCommander hits his head on the desk a few thousand times
<huats> Syntux: hello
<Syntux> hey huats
<huats> Syntux: did you get my email ?
<Syntux> yes I did
<huats> did you understand what I mean ?
<Syntux> sure
<NCommander> I'm either going to have to give codeblocks' configure script a root canal, or do something crazy
<huats> Syntux: great
<huats> :)
<slytherin> Syntux: in what way do you want to search?
<Syntux> slytherin, channel logs.
<tacone> hello. running uscan as root inside my intrepid chroot gives: Can't exec "debian/orig-tar.sh": Permission denied at /usr/bin/uscan line 1296.
<lilgies> hello I create my first debian package and I have this error : dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<devfil> lilgies: paste in pastebin.com all the output please
<huats> norsetto !!!
<norsetto> norsetto!?
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats !!!
<tacone> hello, I am trying to debuild -S -sa the "grace" package in intrepid but I get this http://pastebin.com/m6c93e67d
<lilgies> devfil: ok the output is here : http://pastebin.com/m572653a9
<devfil> tacone: have you installed quilt package?
<devfil> lilgies: #
<devfil> /bin/bash ../../mkinstalldirs /usr/share/qtuneroid/pics/
<devfil> #
<devfil> mkdir -p -- /usr/share/qtuneroid/pics/
<devfil> #
<devfil> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/qtuneroid': Permission denied
<tacone> no. I'll get a "quilt" tatoo on my arm to never forget that again
<ion_> ‘script; pastebinit -i typescript’ might be useful, btw.
<tacone> devfil: works. thanks
<ion_> The output is sent to pastebin after you exit (^D) from the shell launched by script.
<devfil> lilgies: your package try to install files in /usr/share/qtuneroid/pics/ instead of /tmp/buildd/qtuneroid-0.9/debian/qtuneroid/usr/share/qtuneroid/pics/
<jdstrand> NCommander: re clamav> thanks! will process today
<emgent> moin
<Iulian> apachelogger: Could you please have a look at gtkmm-utils on revu?
<abogani> Hi MOTUs! Could Someone review my package on REVU please? The packages is rt-tests (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests): A set of programs that test and measure various components of "realtime" kernel behavior, such as timer latency, signal latency and the functioning of  priority-inheritance mutexes. Thanks in advance! Please be patient with me it's my first package! :-) Thanks in advance!
<abogani> TheMuso: ^
<TheMuso> abogani: I will if I get some time this afternoon.
<abogani> Thanks Luke.
<lilgies> thanks devfil
<emgent> TheMuso: o/
<lilgies> devfil: how can I change the directory ?
<devfil> lilgies: where is the tarball of qtuneroid?
<RainCT> hi
<norsetto> Hola RainCT
<lilgies> devfil: he is in /home/nico/packaging/qtuneroid/qtuneroid_0.9.orig.tar.gz
<devfil> lilgies: a link to download it please
<lilgies> devfil: http://cjoint.com/?hrojMwQoVz
<lilgies> http://cjoint.com/data/hrojMwQoVz_qtuneroid_0.9.orig.tar.gz
<devfil> lilgies: can you paste your rules?
<lilgies> yes
<lilgies> devfil: http://pastebin.com/d59ad39e3
<devfil> lilgies: I don't know but it is an error caused by mkinstalldirs script, so take a look a it
<lilgies> devfil: ok thank you for your help
<lilgies> devfil: I don't found the error :(
<lilgies> someone else can it create the package?
<hefe_bia> Hi MOTUs, I need some (more experienced) help on bug 223812. It would be good if someone could take a look and say what's the best course of action. I could provide the debdiffs then. Several prior solutions didn't work out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223812 in powernowd "[hardy] Regression: powernowd no longer works with some chipsets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223812
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK-laptop> Heya bddebian.
<ScottK-laptop> See you later.   Back to $WORK.
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<Iulian> If anyone has some spare time and would like to review a package, please have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkmm-utils (C++ utility and widget library), needed by paperbox.
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<phyphor> Hi, I have a question that I think is best answered in here
<phyphor> There's a very, very old version of IDJC available through Synaptic
<phyphor> There are newer versions available, but I am not sure if they aren't available because of the mp3 licensing issue
 * phyphor can't make its way around the possible issues and figured coming and asking might be sensible
<kirkland> zul: wanna sponsor an ecryptfs-utils merge?
<kirkland> zul: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/249503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249503 in ecryptfs-utils "please merge ecryptfs-utils-50-4" [Undecided,New]
<kirkland> zul: not a rush
<kirkland> zul: today would be nice :-)
<zul> kirkland: poke me after lunch
<kirkland> zul: k
 * phyphor wonders if, perhaps, this wasn't the most appropriate channel after all
<Amaranth> phyphor: file a bug asking for a new version, i guess
<Amaranth> I don't think we have any problems with mp3 stuff, it'd just go in multiverse
<phyphor> I wasn't sure if the reason it wasn't upgraded was mp3 licensing, or if it just hadn't been done yet
<phyphor> Thanks Amaranth :)
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto: to request a mentor should i write to motu-mentoring-reception at reponses.net or to to motu-mentors list?
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: motu-mentoring-reception at reponses.net
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto: thnks :)
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: wasn't clear in the wiki pages?
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto: it was but since a couple guys where writing to motu-mentors list...
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: ok, they were wrong ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto: i know that now :) it just made me doubt for a lil bit xD
<DarkAudit> Are these two actually bugs, or me not knowing what I'm doing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build
<DarkAudit> I used the /etc/apt/preferences configuration as seen in the generally cited apt-build tutorial without success... or at least what I expected to have happen
<NCommander> ScottK, morning
<slytherin> geser: Are we expected to file bugs to contrib java packages to Debian for the things we fix in Ubuntu?
<NCommander> slytherin, yeah, we are, its good to gert our changes back upstream if possible
<slytherin> NCommander: I am not talking about upstream. I am tired of fixing build problems in Ubuntu that could easily be fixed if contrib packages were build on build servers. Sometime it looks like they are not even built in pbuilder.
<NCommander> you mean the Debian source packages?
<geser> slytherin: yes, that's a common problem for arch:all packages in Debian as they're build on the Debian buildds but by the DD uploading them
<slytherin> geser: when?
<slytherin> and how hard is it to check the package in builder before uploading them?
<slytherin> s/builder/pbuilder
<NCommander> slytherin, You can avoid ever having a package built on one of the debian buildds by simply uploading all the architecture binaries
<NCommander> I personally disagree
<geser> slytherin: it's up to the DD how much they test them. Ideally they should build them in a pbuilder.
<azeem> NCommander: this is about Arch: all packages
<NCommander> I'm aware of that.
<slytherin> geser: I was also referring to packager. How hard is it to him. I mean we strictly check packages on revu in pbuilder even before making any other comments.
<azeem> slytherin: it's not unheard of that Ubuntu devs upload packages that FTBFS as well
<slytherin> azeem: I am not claiming that. I am specifically talking about the problems related to missing build dependencies. I once found a package which didn't have ant in build dependency even though the app was supposed to use ant for building.
<directhex> still waiting for debian ppa support
<laga> directhex: that'd be great
<directhex> laga, currently, opensuse build service supports debian & ubuntu
<NCommander> I'm surprised there isn't a debian ppa tbh
<laga> does the opensuse build service produce sensible debs?
<slytherin> directhex: But afaik, creating source packages is a bit tidious. I have not personally tried myself.
<mario_limonciell> do you give it source packages?
<directhex> laga, sure. i've filed a few bug reports, but it seems to be a sensible buildd
<directhex> laga, this is using dsc/diff, not trying to generate debs from a specfile
<mario_limonciell> oh phew.
<laga> ah.
<directhex> i think that's semi-supported (i.e. you can somehow use patches from a specfile in a debian package, in some undocumented manner
<laga> so you still need to give it separate source packages for each distro i guess
<NCommander> laga, as an alternative, setting up a buildd isn't that difficult
<directhex> laga, depends how well-crafted your debian/control is ;)
<mario_limonciell> mk-sbuild-lv sets up very nice buildd style builds for your own buildd
<laga> NCommander: i know. i think falcon has some support for that.. but i don't care enough about debian to do that - it'd just be nice to have the PPAs also produce debs for debian
<NCommander> falcon?
<laga> directhex: well, debian/control isn't going to work on suse.
<laga> NCommander: seveas' repository manager. very nice piece of software IMHO
<directhex> laga, no, but it'll use the same source package on any .deb distro
<slytherin> geser: Can you help fix this FTBFS, some problem with ld - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15969377/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.libmatthew-java_0.7.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mario_limonciell> laga, did you sort out that FTBFS?
<NCommander> slytherin, Oh, this issue, I keep seeing it crop up all over the place
<NCommander> slytherin, I can kick out a fix for this
<slytherin> NCommander: you mean that ld throws error about unrecognized options? What is the fix?
<laga> mario_limonciell: i've just uploaded a fresh build without the firewire tester
<NCommander> slytherin, the fix is change LDFLAGS to remove the -Wl,
 * directhex tries some belgian beer
<slytherin> NCommander: Ok. I will try that. But give me reason so that I can add to changelog.
<NCommander> "Correcting incorrect LDFLAGS that pass -Wl to the linker"
<NCommander> -Wl, is used when called by GCC, it shouldn't pass -WL,
<directhex> laga, example OBS package page: https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=Mono&project=home%3Aoerc
<NCommander> speaking of mono
<mario_limonciell> directhex, you need a login for that?
<NCommander> my patch is still stuck -_-;
<directhex> urgh. possibly
<directhex> who's on sponsorship duty today?
 * NCommander is feeling the urge to code
<NCommander> Maybe I should setup a buildd service; upload a package, get it built for Ubuntu, and Debian
<laga> NCommander: just complain to the launchpad guys ;)
<NCommander> All it needs is dak, some custom coding, and such
<NCommander> Would be a very interesting project
<mario_limonciell> NCommander, urge to code eh?  fix some bugs with that urge i says :_)
<NCommander> mario_limonciell, I already stomped out a rather nasty mono bug this week :-P
<slytherin> NCommander: I can not find that flag set anywhere in rules file.
<directhex> NCommander, a nasty ubuntu bug. not strictly speaking any mono dev's fault ;)
<NCommander> Actually, "abusing" dak to support such builds would be rather cool ;-)
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> Codeblocks changes binary files in its source package when it builds
<NCommander> WTF, I type make distclean, and the package configures itself O_O;
<ion_> If it *generates* them on build, simply remove them in clean rule.
<NCommander> ion_, No, it shipped them in the source package
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto: is this a good request? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28096/
<NCommander> I'm not sure if they're cleanly regenerated or not yet
<ion_> ncommander: http://sam.zoy.org/lectures/20050910-debian/img20.html
<ion_> ncommander: I mean, if they are shipped in the source package but it builds the same whether they exist in the tree before build or not, just remove them in the clean rule.
<NCommander> Yeah, I'm checking to see if that's the case
<NCommander> but I need to remove them from the original source package because dpkg-source freaks out about it
<ion_> There should be no need for that.
<ion_> As long as you delete them in the clean rule, it should just ignore them when creating a diff.gz
<NCommander> works for me
<NCommander> Thank you for saving me some extremely anonying work ;-)
<NCommander> I'm probably going to have to lobotimize this package to make it move plugins into the lib folder vs. share
<DarkAudit> con someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build for a moment? The sources.list issue is probably a definite bug. The other one I can't get anyone to tell me one way or the other.
 * NCommander kicks his printer
<NCommander> Bah, PC LOAD LEGAL my ass
 * ion_ loves his printer
<ion_> Bought a non-sucky one recently.
<directhex> anything other than PC LOAD A4 implies you need to be stabbed through the brain
<NCommander> I've had this LaserJet 4 for years
<NCommander> Works great
<NCommander> I even have a Postscript module installed
<laga> i've got a brother printer which is also a scanner and photo copier. the linux drivers are *slow*
<laga> next thing will be a laser printer with postscript and network support.
<NCommander> sure its just not the printer
<ion_> It speaks Ethernet and Postscript, and is *really* fast. A used LaserJet 2300
<NCommander> I have a LJ 2300
<laga> NCommander: i hear it's faster in windows.
<NCommander> But I perfer my 4 cause I can still use a font cart
<directhex> we have a networked brother at work with a nasty print driver bug
<directhex> i think there's a LP bug open for it
<NCommander> Brother printers are in general a bug
<NCommander> I had one of those brother all in ones
<NCommander> It was more reliably to have my laptop use the cell to fax it the printer to print something else then to print on it directly
<NCommander> DarkAudit, looks like a legit bug
 * NCommander fiddles with dak
<NCommander> Anyone else want to help create a PPA service ;-)
<ion_> falcon
<NCommander> falcon doesn't appear to build packages ...
<laga> NCommander: see file:///usr/share/doc/falcon/html/index.html ;)
<DarkAudit> NCommander: I had concerns about the installing one, but soething else is up when long-accepted procedures don't make a difference, like my /etc/apt/preferences file being ignored.
 * NCommander is suprised that the PPA doesn't build on all Ubuntu ports platforms
<StevenK> NCommander: It has to do with how the PPA buildds builds packages versus how Ubuntu buildds build packages
<NCommander> Care to enlighten then ;-)
 * NCommander would always love to know more about how launchad ticks
<laga> there is launchpad podcast. i don't like podcasts tho :(
<NCommander> I just wish Launchpad itself was properly open ...
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: looks good to me
<NCommander> at least launchpad isn't running as horrible as it was before
<DarkAudit> apt-build install is meant, when properly configured, to install the package that was just built on the local system, right?
<NCommander> I don't use it so I don't really know
<DarkAudit> NCommander: I'm trying to find out if apt's installing of the remote package instead is the result of a bug, or my not configuring something properly. I've yet to find what that "something" is, though.
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto: thanks :=)
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: de nada
<DarkAudit> hm.. when apt-build switches to the install part of the process, it's actually handed over to apt to complete the task?
<k0p> hi all.
<k0p> package-installs-python-pyc <- ideas to solve this warning?
<ion_> Prevent the inclusion of pyc files in the package.
<k0p> hm
<k0p> yeah
<k0p> ion_, maybe adding a code in debian rules to delete these files?
<norsetto> cody-somerville: are you free to check a couple of sru?
<k0p> norsetto, hi
<cody-somerville> norsetto, not at this very moment but if you post the bugs #'s I'll take a look in a minute.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: I've got 4 pending, but one should be really easy to ack, its bug 249355, thx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249355 in ocamlsdl "ocamlsdl and lablgl conflict over Raw" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249355
<k0p> norsetto, what version of lintian do you use?
<norsetto> k0p: lintian the superbitch edition
<k0p> lolol
<k0p> :P
<k0p> norsetto, can you see if I silent warnings on umit?
<cody-somerville> norsetto, so it would just be a no source change rebuild?
<k0p> I don't have lintian that show me this warnings..
<norsetto> cody-somerville: yep
<norsetto> k0p: what do you mean?
<cody-somerville> norsetto, Potential for regression?
<norsetto> cody-somerville: by rebuilding? I dunno, maybe we can cause a buildd to explode
<k0p> norsetto, well.. yesterday or before, you told me that umit have lot of warnings. I make a fix now and I would like if I can remove this warnings.
<cody-somerville> norsetto, have you rebuilt it yourself and confirmed it works all fine and dandy?
<k0p> can you take a look, please?
<norsetto> cody-somerville: well, I can't test that particular error conditions, I haven't got his source files
<cody-somerville> norsetto, It seems to me that it would be simple to reproduce. He says that any source file that uses both lablGL and Sdlgl will trigger the failure.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: yes, like ? I haven't got any source files which uses both lablGL and Sdlgl. All I can do is ask him for a simple test case that we can use to reproduce
<cody-somerville> norsetto, Okay. Let me know when you get a test case.
<norsetto> k0p: your lintian should be exactly like mine, I don't see why my lintian would pick up things that yours can't
<k0p> yeah
<norsetto> cody-somerville: willco
<k0p> :\ what exactly command that you do?
<norsetto> k0p: just lintian on the deb will do
<norsetto> k0p: have you uploaded to REVU? If so, please post a link
<k0p> norsetto, yeah
<k0p> on deb
<k0p> now I see.
<k0p> not yet, I need make more fixes :d thanks
<norsetto> k0p: ah, $deity bless lintian, no problem :-)
<cody-somerville> norsetto, I suppose you haven't been able to confirm it is fixed on Intrepid either, eh? :]
<norsetto> cody-somerville: what needs to be fixed? Can you not see that it is built with the right version of the library?
<cody-somerville> norsetto, I'm wondering why the Intrepid task is marked as confirmed.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: I haven't opened any intrepid task, just an hardy one
<cody-somerville> norsetto, If you look at bug, you'll notice there is two tasks. One for Ubuntu and then one specifically for Hardy.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: yes, and where is the intrepid task?
<cody-somerville> norsetto, If I understand correctly, the one for Ubuntu (the normal one) represents a task in the latest development version.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: nope, you have to explicitly open a task for that
<k0p> I need help here with executable-not-elf-or-script warning.. what is the way to solve this?
<norsetto> k0p: chmod -x it
<cody-somerville> norsetto, If you do that, the one I'm talking about will say it is tracked in Intrepid. I'm pretty sure that tasks not targeted to a specific release are tasks in the latest development version (ie. Intrepid). So should the main one not be marked appropriately if it is not a problem?
<k0p> norsetto, don't have +x
<k0p> -rw-r--r--
<norsetto> cody-somerville: if I click on it it doesn't go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ocamlsdl
<norsetto> cody-somerville: making that fix-released I think its pretty confusing, it would be better to open a specific intrepid task and mark that as fix-released
<cody-somerville> norsetto, so it sorta sounds like a bug/UI issue in launchpad then
<norsetto> cody-somerville:IMHO it definetively is
<mcasadevall_> What's wrong with launchpad?
<mcasadevall_> and ...
<Iulian> What's wrong with it?
<norsetto> mcasadevall_: whats not wrong with launchpad?
<NCommander> norsetto, I was avoiding going there ...
<norsetto> NCommander: why? When you see a bridge taht just begs to be crossed ...
<NCommander> Stupid question
<NCommander> How do I push a package to my PPA
<NCommander> I've never done it before
<NCommander> (aka, where does it need to be uploaded to)
<Iulian> NCommander: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<NCommander> Just found that
<NCommander> THanks ;-)
<cody-somerville> siretart, ^^
<NCommander> Anyone care to play with my codeblocks WIP package?
<k0p> norsetto, almost fixed all warnings :D
<norsetto> k0p: cool
<Jazzva> norsetto: Thanks for the notice. I'll prepare the upgrade for gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer 0.6.3. I'll also check your packages from mentors.d.n
<jdstrand> NCommander: hi! thanks for your work on clamav. I updated bug #249316 with some requested changes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249316 in clamav "libclamav petite.c denial of sevice issue" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249316
<norsetto> Jazzva: okki
<NCommander> jdstrand, ah, I see
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Ever thought about contributing to Xubuntu? :)
<norsetto> porthose: I wish you would stop americaniZing my english ....
<NCommander> I apologize, I have never done security fixs
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I use xubuntu on my other machine, its awesome ;-)
<siretart> cody-somerville: ?
<cody-somerville> siretart, norsetto and I were just commenting on how it would probably be easier to understand to have the dev release automatically targeted when targeting a stable release
<NCommander> jdstrand, do you also want me to correct the hardy patch? (Scott Kitterman did that one, I did the others at his request)
<jdstrand> NCommander: the versioning is fine in that one (though references is not where it's preferred-- but no need to respin for that)
<NCommander> jdstrand, I apologize for the mistake
<jdstrand> NCommander: np. thanks for your work! :)
<siretart> cody-somerville: I'm not sure if I understand that...
<siretart> cody-somerville: what do you mean with 'targetting'?
<cody-somerville> siretart, nominating for release
<NCommander> jdstrand, I'm kinda confused though how to change the version, clamav in gutsy/feisty/dapper don't have a -XubuntuX on it
<NCommander> jdstrand, looking at the other entries in the change log, this is the next logical number for security uploads
<jdstrand> NCommander: no, it was an oddball case where it went through -proposed
<jdstrand> NCommander: since we are doing a regular upload, we can get the versioning back under control
<jdstrand> (I admit the versioning is/was confusing)
<NCommander> Oh, so you want an ubuntu style version number (1ubutuntu0.1), right?
<jdstrand> NCommander: yes please
<NCommander> jdstrand, just to confirm, gutsy would become: 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.1~gutsy3 then
<NCommander> (still kinda ugly)
<siretart> cody-somerville: hm. you mean that it doesn't make sense to target a bug for a stable release, but not for the development release?
<NCommander> jdstrand, (I have the changes more or less done, as soon as you confirm I got the versioning right, I'll post debdiffs)
<cody-somerville> siretart, no, thats not what I'm saying. I'm saying the UI is confusing and it could be clarified by automatically targeting a bug for the development release if you target it for a stable release.
<cody-somerville> siretart, For example, look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocamlsdl/+bug/249355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249355 in ocamlsdl "ocamlsdl and lablgl conflict over Raw" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cody-somerville> siretart, There is two tasks open. One for Ubuntu (the primary task if you will) and a target for Hardy. Correct?
<jdstrand> NCommander: 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1~gutsy3.1
<NCommander> *bink*
<porthose> norsetto: np done :)
<NCommander> Wow, I wasn't expecting that
<jdstrand> NCommander: this is a weird case
<siretart> cody-somerville: yes.
<jdstrand> NCommander: I asked you to follow SecurityUpdateProcedures but then I changed that on you didn't I? :)
<NCommander> Pretty much ;-)
<NCommander> jdstrand, any reason we're going to 3.1 vs 4 on the final number since all the security updates thus far have gone kinda weird
<norsetto> porthose: okki, I just send a reminder to the list just in case somebody else wants to use Franc-English or English-tiliano ;-)
<siretart> cody-somerville: ah, and now the problem with this bug is that there is no bugtask for 'intrepid', right?
<NCommander> I do know dak gets VERY picky about version numbers
 * NCommander is reminded of his own little nightmares with that piece of softare
<jdstrand> NCommander: gutsy is already ubuntufied-- but the point is we really want the '.1'
<siretart> cody-somerville: TBH, I have the feeling that this can only be properly solved by proper version tracking
<NCommander> argh
<jdstrand> NCommander: and by 'gutsy', I mean the '~gutsy...' part
<NCommander> Damn it, these packages are failing to debian/rules clean
<cody-somerville> siretart, I think that simply by adding a target for the dev release automatically would make it easier to understand in the interim, no?
<siretart> cody-somerville: I'm not sure. I would also find it convincing if there was no way at all to 'target' a bug to the development release.
<jdstrand> NCommander: since it's oddball, I can just fix dapper and feisty-- repost gutsy
<siretart> cody-somerville: because you could argue that the 'default ubuntu' task is for the development release
<cody-somerville> siretart, I agree. Thats my opinion.
<cody-somerville> siretart, but it isn't clear.
 * jdstrand intended to help 'mentor' NCommander with SecurityUpdateProcedures, but seems to have failed miserably
<cody-somerville> siretart, and as you know, when you target the development release, the 'default ubuntu' task will change to say "tracked in intrepid".
<NCommander> jdstrand, It's ok, the ONE time I helped with Debian security update, the same thing happened ;-)
<siretart> cody-somerville: okay, I'll make a note and see that I file a bug about this
<cody-somerville> Okay, thanks.
<jdstrand> NCommander: hopefully this won't scare you off for future Ubuntu updates! :)
<NCommander> jdstrand, nah, I already have 12 FTBFS fixed, and an almost done codeblocks package :-)
<NCommander> (and a few merges)
<jdstrand> \o/
 * NCommander waits for pbuilder to finish
<norsetto> jdstrand: to scare off NCommander you would need at least a full-gear battalion of angry marines
<jdstrand> heh
<emgent> norsetto: o/
<NCommander> I'm a Debain hurd porter
<NCommander> I don't scare
<jdstrand> wow, that's brave :)
<norsetto> emgent: o/
<NCommander> jdstrand, I'm curious, does Ubuntu use dak, or something canonical built to handle archiving?
<NCommander> If its dak, I feel your pain, I ran it for m68k to create a testing distribution
<jdstrand> NCommander: currently we do use dak for -security, but that is supposed to change pretty soon to use soyuz (ie the regular buildd's as seen in Launchpad)
<NCommander> Sounds like a general improvement
<jdstrand> it should be, once all the corner cases are worked out
<NCommander> Keeping dak happy is like trying to get Microsoft to opensource Windows ;-)
<NCommander> ok, it passes pbuilder, uploading gutsy
<jdstrand> NCommander: thanks again
<NCommander> jdstrand, if there are any more security updates that need work, I'd glad to help
<NCommander> Now that I have a full set of Ubuntu, and Debian chroots for two architectures
<NCommander> (and four for intrepid)
<NCommander> jdstrand, as soon as Launchpad decides to let me upload ...
<jdstrand> NCommander: your help is most welcome. You can see what needs to be done by checking out https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security
<NCommander> jdstrand, Uploaded
<kees> NCommander: and the cve tracker's output for universe is here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe-all.html
<jdstrand> NCommander: there's a bzr branch that tracks all our CVEs, and a good README file explaining the layout, scripts, how it's used, etc
<emgent> NCommander: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam
<cody-somerville> siretart, let me know what the bug number is. I made some screenshots to demonstrate.
<NCommander> jdstrand, wow, you look a little understaffed to fix all these CVEs ....
<jdstrand> NCommander: it was originally inspired by Debian kernel-sec, but is tailored for our workflow
<NCommander> jdstrand, that's why this looks familar
<jdstrand> NCommander: *sigh* yes, but that is slowly changing
 * NCommander mirrors the branch
<emgent> :)
<jdstrand> NCommander: however, universe is community supported, which is a particularly important area that needs work
<NCommander> I'm no MOTU :-/
<jdstrand> NCommander: though we accept debdiffs for main too :)
<NCommander> (not yet anyway, but maybe someday)
<NCommander> man, Dapper is NOT happy
<cody-somerville> NCommander, You'll be a MOTU sooner rather then later.
<jdstrand> Dapper rarely is
<NCommander> how long until that finally goes out of support
<jdstrand> (it's getting a bit long in the tooth, which makes backporting hard)
<jdstrand> NCommander: desktop 2009, and server 2011
<NCommander> Damn it. That's a LONG time
 * jdstrand nods
<NCommander> I'll see if I can nail the dnsmasq security bug
<jdstrand> as hard as it can be to support, it has been really great for user's that need that kind of stability
<NCommander> I just use it to bootstrap Ubuntu on my PPC
<NCommander> That, or I have a hacked d-i install disk which grabs from the Ubuntu repos vs the Debian ones
<jdstrand> NCommander: be sure to coordinate with Koon on #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-hardened wrt dnsmasq.  he has been in touch with upstream and they have been refining their patch
<NCommander> if its already being handled, I'll let it be
<NCommander> jdstrand, I'm just currently reading through the ubuntu-cvs-tracker
<jdstrand> NCommander: I think he's only handling hardy
<jdstrand> (it's the only version in main)
<k0p> what's the better way to solve gk/kde sudo trouble?
<jdstrand> though he may backport...
<NCommander> I assume you try and port against the old codebase if it is at all possible
<jdstrand> NCommander: absolutely-- the clamav thing is *very* rare
<jdstrand> NCommander: but ScottK did an excellent job in with testing it and we were able to do a one-time MicroVersionUpdate for it
<NCommander> yeah, so you do it just like d-security
<NCommander> Although you see a little more open to help ;-)
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> always :)
<NCommander> oooh, damn the scponly one is evil
<phyphor> Sorry to interrupt, but I'm trying to work out whether this is an appropriate channel to ask about a package that appears to be available in intrepid but not in hardy (which I sort of asked about earlier)
<phyphor> (or should I wait to see if I can get an answer over in #ubuntu)
<NCommander> phyphor, intrepid is the development branch, any new packages will end up there unless someone backports it to gutsy-backports
<NCommander> jdstrand, with your permission, I'd like to work on fixing the scponly issue
<NCommander> (I found the patch, looks easy enough to backport
<jdstrand> NCommander: don't need my permission! :) basically, if something isn't Assigned, feel free to grab it. If something is Assigned, but doesn't seem to be going anywhere, just ping whoever is assigned
 * NCommander looks for the bug report
<jdstrand> NCommander: you can assign yourself in LP if there is a bug, otherwise create one and assign it to yourself and subscribe the security team
<phyphor> NCommander: The version of IDJC in Hardy is well out of date (and has various bugs raised against it), 0.7.8a is available from source (but won't build as it is looking for jack not jackd), but 0.7.7 is in intrepid - I was wondering what the recommended advice is for a user - do I raise a bug under hardy, work out how to build it from source somehow, or pin so I can get it from IDJC. I figured you guys would be able to tell me the right 
<NCommander> jdstrand, is there anything I should do in my local copy of the security branch that needs to be merged?
<NCommander> phyphor, probably the proper bet is to request it be backported
<jdstrand> NCommander: if you plan to do a lot of triaging, then yes-- just ping kees or I and we can merge it in
<NCommander> YEah, I will, this is something I find quite interesting
<NCommander> ANd its just like solving FTBFS ;-)
<NCommander> yeah, no security bug
<jdstrand> NCommander: for patching and the like, just make sure the ubuntu security team is subscribed to any bugs and upload your debdiffs, and we'll update ubuntu-cve-tracker. if some time goes by and nothing is happening, feel free to contact either me or kees
<NCommander> jdstrand, cool. Out of curosity, do you need to work at canonical to be an offical part of the security team, or do you recruit regular devs?
<jdstrand> to be on ubuntu-security in LP, you need to be a canonical employee. however, there is motu-swat, which is the community security team
<jdstrand> NCommander: motu-swat will soon be able to process universe updates once security-in-soyuz is in place, which will obviously help with bottlenecks
<NCommander> nice
<NCommander> jdstrand, as an added note, how do I get it to show the progress for individual distrubution likes on the clamav note (I don't really use Launchpad's bug tracker that often, and I don't see anything obvious)
<phyphor> NCommander: I fear I'm bordering on newbie questions here but I'm trying to find out how to request a backport and the pages I'm finding are all suggesting I should just be able to grab the 0.7.7 version from the intrepid repository. Any advice (even if it's to leave this channel for the masters)?
<jdstrand> NCommander: for individual releases (dapper, feisty, etc), you use 'Nominate for release'
<NCommander> jdstrand, ok, the fix is in progress :-)
<jdstrand> NCommander: for help with ubuntu security processes, feel free to contact me, kees or onyone in motu-swat
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/~motu-swat
<NCommander> jdstrand, you've got patches: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+bug/249593
<ubottu> NCommander: Error: This bug is private
<cody-somerville> How do I not have access to that bug? :/
<NCommander> cody-somerville, it's marked private
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I can usually see private bugs.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, your not on the security team I take it ;-)
<Syntux> Are we strict on .desktop file specs? even with warnings?
<norsetto> cody-somerville: feel free to ack when you have time, we can now verify
<amikrop> Hello. My RSA public key, is the same as my GPG public key?
<cody-somerville> norsetto, I just attempted to run it but either his sample is faulty or I'm missing a dependency.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: I had to modify it
<norsetto> cody-somerville: just get rif of the loop, and substitute it with a Sdltimer.delay 2000;
<norsetto> cody-somerville: s/rif/rid
<norsetto> cody: also, for the linking, the command is ocamlc not ocaml
<norsetto> cody-somerville: Also, if you want to test it in intrepid, be careful that we have 3.10.2, not 3.10.0
<Syntux> when fixing invalid .desktop file do we have to fix errors only or errors and warnings?
<norsetto> Syntux: are you using desktop-file-validate? If so, just get it right it, doing half of the work is not worth it, is it?
<Syntux> norsetto, sure I'm using it and indeed it's amazing but I was wondering if I have to fix a warning like "deprecated value in Key category: Application" and if we have a list of registered categories.
<cody-somerville> norsetto, ACK
<norsetto> syntux: just use the freedesktop spec, let me fetch a link for you
<Syntux> norsetto, I'm already there.
<norsetto> cody-somerville: thanks
<cody-somerville> norsetto, np. It was fun to play with another programming language :)
<norsetto> Syntux: than what is the problem? You have all categories in appendix A
<Syntux> norsetto, ok, just wasn't sure if we follow freedesktop list strictly.
<norsetto> Syntux: to the letter ;-)
<Syntux> dandy :-)
<norsetto> Syntux: we also follow the Gnome HIG
<Syntux> I guess I'll have some interesting reads tonight.
<norsetto> Syntux: just in case: http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/
<Syntux> already there ;)
<huats> norsetto: I haven't understand why you mention that "utilised" stuff :)
<norsetto> huats: trying to make porthose angry, but he is resilient :-)
<huats> :)
 * NCommander would like a sponsor for this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nget/+bug/246723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246723 in nget "FTBFS in Intrepid. Needs limits.h" [Undecided,New]
 * norsetto hugs porthose
 * porthose hugs norsetto :)
<Syntux> huats :-)
<Syntux> huh?
 * Syntux hugs huats 
 * NCommander hugs someone
 * Syntux announces MOTU free hugs day.
 * huats hugs Syntux back
<huats> :)
<Laney> is that free as in beer?
 * NCommander pokes ScottK 
 * ion_ hugs self
 * NCommander hugs ion_ 
<Syntux> __unicode__(self):  return self.hug
<NCommander> time to go get some food
<ion_> That single line demonstrated many of the things that are ugly about Python. :-)
<Syntux> huats, I was about to send you a .deb for testing.
<huats> Syntux: great
<huats> can you also provide me the debdiff please ?
<Syntux> sure
<huats> and the entry of the changelog ?
<huats> that would rock
<huats> :)
 * ion_ ghci NCommander
<NCommander> ghci?
 * huats uses some dholbach words since he is on holidays :)
<ion_> ncommander: It’s an alternative to hugs.
<nedko> persia: i'm doing preview packages for upcoming lash-0.6.0, it is on revu, feedback is welcome, i've made some tweaks for pylash for example
<persia> nedko: Great news.  Do the current apps work against it, or does it need a recompile?
<nedko> persia: no need to rebuild apps
<nedko> persia: FYI this and some other packages (jack,laditools,patchage) are important for LADI project: http://nedko.arnaudov.name/wiki/moin.cgi/LADI
<persia> nedko: Even cooler.  I won't have a proper test environment until next week, but I'll take a look at the packaging if I can get a chance earlier.
<nedko> persia: there is no hurry at all, i have lot of packaging work to do and i'm packaging newbie so i do small and slow steps
<nedko> persia: also i've given up for intrepid anyway
<persia> nedko: That looks incredibly cool.  While I doubt we can get integration working in Ubuntu, we ought be able to get most of the necessary packages in, and be in a positin to discuss it sensibly in intrepid +1
<nedko> persia: the main obstacle is that all software is not yet released as tarballs
<persia> nedko: Are you in touch with the relevant upstreams?  Do we expect release in the next month or so?
<Laney> vorian: Here?
<nedko> persia: i'm dev in all upstreams, except probably patchage (i'm close but not willing to fork it)
<norsetto> porthose: Forgiven as long as you admit that warm stout suck and tea is for sissies ;-)
<nedko> persia: i'm not sure how close releases are, lash-0.6.0 should be probably ready in august/september because Jusso summercode ends in august
<huats> norsetto: I like tea too..
<Laney> Or can anyone else re-ack bug #242826 - sync request with a new Debian revision since the previous ack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242826 in trac "please sync trac 0.11 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242826
<norsetto> huats: big sissi :-)
<vorian> Laney: hi
<porthose> beer is good cold or warm
<vorian> lemme see
<Laney> vorian: Hi, ^^^^
<Laney> It b/i/r fine :)
<persia> nedko: Hmm.  I'm a little leery of prerelease if we're not confident of upstream release before distro release.
<nedko> persia: yup, i do agree, still i want preview packages in the ladi team ppa
<nedko> persia: so review is still welcome
<Laney> vorian: You might also be interested in acking bug #249610 as this will be broken with Trac 0.11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249610 in trac-git "Please sync trac-git 0.0.20080710-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249610
<persia> nedko: That makes sense.  Would you mind also workig with Jusso to see if we can get a release?  The current lash is good, but not quite as much as we'd like.
 * persia will loose network connectivity in a couple minutes
<persia> s/oo/o/
<vorian> Laney: sure, I'll look at them here in a bit
<Laney> vorian: Thanks a lot
<vorian> thanks for the update
 * Laney nods
<Laney> I should have checked trac for an existing sync request before doing mine, whoops
<nedko> persia: probably we can get lash release before deadline, but i'm affraid to push it to ubuntu mainstream users
<persia> nedko: Depends on testing.  Might also check with the #ubuntustudio folk
<nedko> persia: it is major refactoring (lash is becoming 100% dbus), and thus somewhat risky, still i dont have regressions here
<nedko> persia: i'm there too ;)
 * k0p cdbs rocks! :D
<geser> Laney: the archive admin will always sync the recent version from Debian
<geser> this can be sometimes a problem a problem after FF where one just want the last fixes from Debian and gets a newly uploaded new upstream version
<Laney> geser: Oh really? I can see why that would be a problem
<Laney> This is why I thought a sync request was for a particular debian revision
<emgent> hello there.
<geser> Laney: the Debian archive contains only the version in unstable, testing and stable. If you wanted a specific version which isn't anymore in unstable you would need to fetch them snapshot.d.n
<Laney> Especially as requesters/sponsors will only have tested the version at the time of request, you could end up causing more problems than the sync would have solved
<geser> Laney: yes, it already happened once to me
<geser> I wanted a version from testing fixing some bugs but got the a new upstream version from unstable and needed to file some UVF exceptions to get the whole stack in sync again
<Laney> urgh
<lilgies> hy someone can help me please ?
<lilgies> I create my first package and I have an error of directory
<lilgies> http://pastebin.com/m1ef254c6
<kop__> people my deb package is creating python-support/site-packages/ with nothing inside. how I fix this warning?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-18
<kostmo> wondering if any reviewers have time to take a final look at my pyrocket package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2857
<NCommander> kostmo, sure, I'll look
<kostmo> thx
<NCommander> kostmo, loose the debian-binary file unless its needed for some reason
<kostmo> ok i'll delete it
<NCommander> Nice job on putting the manual page in the right section :-)
<NCommander> looks good to me
<NCommander> WHere do mime files go?
<k0p> someone can make a revision in my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
 * NCommander fires a massive cannonball size hack
<NCommander> ^Into Code::Blocks
<kgoetz> Hello motus! can pbuilder be used to build source packages (as though i ran 'debuild -S'). I just managed to get pbuilder installed and running, and i'd rather not create a hardy chroot now as well (sorry to those who saw this in -bugs too)
<wgrant> kgoetz: Why would you do that?
<kgoetz> wgrant: why would i do what? use pbuilder or a chroot?
 * NCommander finally got codeblocks nearly lintian clean
<directhex> take a look in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<directhex> or specify --buildresult
<kgoetz> i might have to keep reading on pbuilder *grin*. seems i'm not as aware of whats its doing as i thought
<coppro> is it just me, or is Ctrl-Alt-R not normally supposed to restart X?
<coppro> Anyway, NCommander, I need more help
<NCommander> help on what?
<coppro> with my watch file
<coppro> or my uscan invocation
<coppro> oh, I see
<coppro> hang on
 * NCommander is down to two lintian issues
<directhex> if the openssl debacle taught us anything, it's that you should never try to make your packages lintian-clean
<NCommander> directhex, is that how that happened?
<coppro> ok fixed that
<directhex> that's half the story, yeah
<NCommander> any place where I can read the full story?
<coppro> ok, so now I get one Lintian error, which is expected
<NCommander> (I don't clear a lintian error if its invalid; I always add overrides)
<coppro> I do need to do something about it, I'm just not sure what
<coppro> it's about the lack of a SONAME
<NCommander> what's the specific lintian error?
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> You should fix that
<coppro> and I know I should add a SONAME, I just can't decide what it should be based around
<coppro> because upstream has no SONAME, and AFAICT, the intention is to keep the current release (2.4) binary-compatible
<coppro> so I think I can just add a SONAME and forget
<directhex> NCommander, short version: patch is made for odd-looking code to fix lintian moan, patch is applied to originally planned location, plus an identical looking place further on in the source (don't you love variable names like "e"?). one of these places fixed lintian trouble, t'other caused massive reduction in entropy
<NCommander> *grumble*
<NCommander> I'd never change code over a lintian issue
<NCommander> WIth the exception that I had to change a hardcoded path to move plugins from /share to /lib
<coppro> is -soname ignored when not making a shared object?
<wgrant> kgoetz: Why would you not build the source package on your normal machine?
<coppro> what's the format of a soname again? (being stupid)
<coppro> NCommander, I've got a few dpkg-source warnings I'd like to ask about?
<NCommander> Shoot
<coppro> Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<coppro> Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<NCommander> coppro, run update-maintainer in the debian folders
<NCommander> (and then fix the changelog to reset your name)
<NCommander> since its a new package, you'll have to pass --section=universe
<coppro> I
<coppro> 'm also getting Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/bin/dpkg-source line429.
<NCommander> I've seen it before, but I forgot >.<;
<coppro> ok thanks for the help
<coppro> ok, now I've got warning, `debian/libmk4-dev/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field `Original-Maintainer'
<NCommander> coppro, that's normal
<NCommander> It's because Ubuntu uses a nonstandard field that Debian doesn't recongize
<coppro> ok
<NCommander> I've considered submitting a patch to make that warning disappear, but the headache of getting a patch into dpkg and friends sounds like too much pain
<kostmo> NCommander: I re-uploaded the package without the debian-binary file: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2891
<kostmo> ... is there a second reviewer around, by chance?
<NCommander> kostmo, I'm not an MOTU, I can't sign your package
<coppro> how do I get this stupid soname to work?
<kostmo> ah IC
<coppro> the only thing I can think of is modifying the upstream Makefile.in
<kostmo> do you have any suggestions for the best communications channel to find a couple MOTUs for this?
<coppro> y
<coppro> disregard that
<bddebian> Heya gang
<coppro> this is fail :(
<coppro> NCommander, I got the SONAME in, but now I can't link /usr/lib/libmk4.so to /usr/lib/libmk4.so.4!
<coppro> ok done
<coppro> yy
<coppro> *yay
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<emgent> NCommander: scottk is out
<NCommander> darn
<NCommander> emgent, care to review a package that's about to hit REVU?
<emgent> NCommander: not now, i'm working. anyway feel free to link here :)
<NCommander> You do work?
<emgent> NCommander: phpmyadmin security
<coppro> how do I add a lintian override?
<NCommander> http://lintian.debian.org/manual/ch2.html - coppro
<coppro> so I make a file then install it to usr/share/lintian/overrides, correct?
<tbielawa> Alo!
<kgoetz> wgrant: because i'm A. not running ubuntu, and B. dont want to fill my system with build-deps
<coppro> Ok, question: what is the standard place to put your lintian-overrides file? Like, should it be <package>.lintian-overrides? And what commands should be in rules?
<wgrant> kgoetz: If you're running something Debianish, you're fine. You generally don't generally need to install the build-deps.
<NCommander> and away codeblocks goes to revu
<coppro> yay!
<coppro> go NCommander
<coppro> now can you answer my questions?
<NCommander> what was your question?
<coppro> for lintian-overrides, I understand where they go in the package
<coppro> but in my source folder, how should I put them, and is there a special dh_installblah command?
<NCommander> dh_lintian
<NCommander> But its only available in Intrepid/Sid, so if you want to backport, don't use it, and manually at it to your package
<coppro> what package has all the development tools?
<NCommander> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=codeblocks
<NCommander> someone care to review?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, upstream ships a debian/ directory? :(
<NCommander> cody-somerville, yeah
<NCommander> But its pretty broken
<NCommander> I had to redo at least 70% of the files in it
<cody-somerville> NCommander, you should see about getting upstream to remove it
<NCommander> I will
<NCommander> They release debs because no one had packaged Code::Blocks for Debian or Ubuntu
<NCommander> But whoever did it wasn't a DD
<tbielawa> NCommander: that's the same situation I'm in with Bibus
<tbielawa> NCommander: it's a mess upstream, but it's not in the repos yet, so hopefully once this mess is sorted tonight It will be soon :-)
<NCommander> tbielawa, yeah, once its in the archive, I'll use it as justification to removing it
<NCommander> ^upstream
<coppro> umm... code::blocks provides .debs
<tbielawa> @all, regarding lintian overrides. my upstream version ends with a dash then a final number, ex: 2.4.3-2
<tbielawa> that throws up the natice package with dashed version lintian warning. Is this justification enough to override the warning with an override?
<NCommander> I said it does
<NCommander> coppro, but their debs don't have proper dependencies in them, and violate the LSB
<coppro> yeah, but that's why they have a debian/
<cody-somerville> coppro, I think we're well aware of that.
<NCommander> No, I know
<coppro> ok
<NCommander> I'm planning to submit this package to Debian after it gets in here
<NCommander> And ask them to remove the Debian folder
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Remove the URL from the package descriptions and put it in the Homepage field of the source package.
<NCommander> Ack, I knew I forgot to do something; and I also forgot to add the watch file >.<;
<NCommander> Sorry, its late
<coppro> what package is debuild in?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Also, codeblocks-contrib should be a suggest and not a recommend.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, *grumbles*, I can't find a watch file line that will work with sourceforge since they changed the layout
<NCommander> any suggestions?
<tbielawa> NCommander: I'll post one online that works fo rme
<NCommander> thank you tbielawa
 * NCommander hasn't done any real packaging in so long its good to get the rust off
<cody-somerville> http://sf.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-(.*)\.tar\.gz ?
<NCommander> Didn't work, but I'll retry it
<tbielawa> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/bibus-0807090710/bibus-1.4.3-2/debian/watch works for me
<NCommander> tbielawa, it mostly works, but I'm getting binary packages like
<NCommander> http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/codeblocks/codeblocks-8.02-0suse103-x86_64.tar.gz
<NCommander> It seems suse > ubuntu to uscan ;-)
<tbielawa> haha
<NCommander> er
<coppro> html > 0, as I discovered last night
<cody-somerville> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-(.*)-src\.tar\.bz2
<tbielawa> good luck, i had enough problems getting that one to work
<coppro> how should the suggest/recommend relations in a library package be set up
<coppro> just the dev recommends doc, or anything else?
<NCommander> Not to be lazy, but how can I get uscan to download the package file for get-orig-source?
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> Debian policy says I should download the same source file, so just a simple wget
<NCommander> cody-somerville, thanks for reviewing this ;-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, upload in progress
<coppro> wow, stupid question day!
<coppro> wait, nvm
 * cody-somerville raises an eyebrow.
<coppro> I was about to ask a stupid question
<coppro> but then I thought of an answer
<kgoetz> wgrant: then you and Hobbsee just gave me different answers on th same subject
<coppro> wait, is there any way for dh_install to change the name of the file it installs?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, upload complete
<NCommander> THank you for taking the time to review this
<coppro> or should I just use /usr/bin/install
 * NCommander is always amazed at how simply, yet effective the deb package format is
<coppro> someone help me... I can make my next upload as soon as I resolve these stupid overrides
<cody-somerville> NCommander, The md5 of your source tarball mismatches with upstream's
<cody-somerville> coppro, yes
<coppro> I have debian/libmk4.lintian-overrides
<coppro> I want it to be install to /usr/share/lintian/overrides/libmk4
<coppro> what should I put in rules?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, mostly because I repacked it into a tar.gz as per the debian policy guide
<cody-somerville> NCommander, except that isn't debian policy
 * NCommander rereads the policy guide
<NCommander> It used to be
<cody-somerville> NCommander, it is possible to make it a .tar.gz w/o repacking it.
<coppro> help?
<NCommander> get-orig-source:
<NCommander>         cd .. && wget http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/codeblocks/codeblocks-8.02-src.tar.bz2
<NCommander>         bunzip2 codeblocks-8.02.tar.bz2
<NCommander>         gzip codeblocks-8.02.tar
<NCommander> Maybe something accidently ended up in the orig
<cody-somerville> NCommander, gzip -9
<tbielawa> coppro: if you just want to install a file you can use the standard pkg_name.rules file in your debian/ directory
<NCommander> Let me just remake it
<coppro> what command in rules should I use though?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, nice catch
<coppro> dh_install doesn't seem to support renaming, and /usr/bin/install won't create the directory structure
<tbielawa> install -d will create the entire path
<coppro> (and is bad anyway)
<cody-somerville> coppro, there is dh_installdirs
<coppro> hmm... oh wait
<coppro> i
<tbielawa> but dh_install -i -p<pkg_name> should be in your install: build target
<coppro> am an
<coppro> idiot
<cody-somerville> coppro, No, you're not. You're simply rushing. Slow down.
<coppro> no im an idiot
<tbielawa> Use this as an opportunity to redeem yourself then, coppro :)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I'm uploading now. Sorry for these basic screwups >.<;
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> Such a slow upload cap here
<tbielawa> cody-somerville: upstream tarball is messy. bad folder name for the source, hidden directories like cvs and ide folders, and it's got a debian/. Does this reconstitute a reroll of the .orig.tar.gz ?
<coppro> tbielawa: I think -D is the one you meant
<tbielawa> coppro: I think you're right :)
<cody-somerville> tbielawa, did you export it from svn?
<coppro> thanks for pointing out that the option existed though
<tbielawa> cody-somerville: nope, it's from their sourceforge site.
<cody-somerville> tbielawa, then no
<wgrant> kgoetz: It will need some, but not all, build-dependencies for a source buil.
<coppro> yay, time to upload again to REVU (still no docs package though)
<tbielawa> cody-somerville: thanks for clarification. I just re-read the "Complete Ubuntu Packaging Guide" section on non-native packages again and it's like I never saw it before
<tbielawa> coppro: :)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, updated package with properly done orig.tar.gz ;-)
<coppro> what's the command to update the version and add a blank changelog entry?
<tbielawa> dch
<tbielawa> -i
 * cody-somerville never uses that. Causes too many mistakes :P
<coppro> and how do I test with pbuilder again?
<tbielawa> coppro: it's involved. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#head-2979f8a826fc15379a92139c25bb513633d2023c
<coppro> ty
<tbielawa> it provides a link to the full guide
<tbielawa> np
<NCommander> cody-somerville, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=codeblocks
 * NCommander hides in fear from the wrath of Cody
<coppro> ok, pbuilder had success! time to actually upload!
<NCommander> coppro, first package?
<coppro> yes
<NCommander> Nice, welcome to the club;-)
<coppro> first actual package that is
<coppro> I made one before but someone beat me to it on Debian, so I finished just for practice
<NCommander> That's what ITPs are for ;-)
<NCommander> I'm just happy to finally get codeblocks into the archive
<coppro> yeah, but whoever it was didn't close the ubuntu needs-packaging bug
<coppro> and I didn't realize that Debian had a package when I made it
<ScottK> sebner: New courier merge with your name on it.
<NCommander> wow, ScottK
<NCommander> he speaks
<ScottK> When I'm here I can almost never manage not to.
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4
<coppro> yay!
<NCommander> ScottK, care to review codeblocks?
<NCommander> ScottK, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=codeblocks
<ScottK> NCommander: Sorry, I've got another project I need to concentrate on with the little time I have tonight.
<NCommander> It's ok
 * nxvl checks
<jdong> wow, this is really counterintuitive
<LucidFox> Blimey, sonicmctails@gmail.com overwrote my package
<jdong> an RK4 simulation of an inverted pendulum runs SIGNIFICANTLY faster on C#/Mono than Java
<jdong> even when just directly using ikvm to on-the-fly translate the bytecode from Java to Mono
<NCommander> LucidFox, whoops >.>;
<NCommander> LucidFox, I should have checked revu before I started packaging codeblocks
<coppro> lol
<coppro> owned
<NCommander> hrm or me?
 * coppro ducks
<coppro> both
<coppro> him for getting his package blasted, you for putting all that hard work in
<jdong> java IPModel > /dev/null  35.31s user 0.07s system 100% cpu 35.301 total
<jdong> ikvm IPModel > /dev/null  24.76s user 0.06s system 99% cpu 24.824 total
<NCommander> He got his package blasted?
<nxvl> NCommander: are you using XSBC-Original-Maintainer: for some reason?
<jdong> this is news to me... since when was CLR faster than Java HotSpot?
<LucidFox> I didn't, it's still available
<coppro> oh
<coppro> well, it's still funny
<LucidFox> NCommander> Please remove .debhelper.log files, at least
<NCommander> nxvl, upstream shipped a debian folder, I left the original mantainer
<ScottK> jdong: Did you get my ping about Feisty/Gutsy backports ...
<LucidFox> NCommander> You should repackage the orig.tar.gz and remove it
<kostmo> Are any MOTU's around?
<coppro> Scott, but he's busy apparently
<NCommander> argh, damn it. I thought dpkg-buildpackage -S cleaned before building
<cody-somerville> I'm a MOTU
<NCommander> LucidFox, I uploaded it again.
<coppro> cody, can you REVU my package please?
<jdong> ScottK: no, this shell is terrible at keeping history
<NCommander> LucidFox, so I don't understand what you mean?
<kostmo> howdy! any chance you'd be inclined to revu mine also? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2891
 * LucidFox headdesks
<ScottK> jdong: Dapper/Hardy are caught up.  There are a couple in Feisty/Gutsy you need to deal with.
 * NCommander steals LucidFox's headdesk
<LucidFox> But then, given how I submitted four packages for intrepid to REVU so far and they all have been ignored, maybe I was doing something wrong
<coppro> cody-somerville: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4
<jdong> ScottK: gotcha. I've got tomorrow off work; I'll jot that on my TODO list. Right under "get wisdom teeth pulled"
<jdong> :(
<NCommander> Ow
<jdong> yeah, not looking forward to it.
<NCommander> LucidFox, I'm a porter. I do new packages *really* rarely
<ScottK> jdong: I've done my massively crack addled backport for this month.  Your turn.
<NCommander> But Code::Blocks is something I use quite a bit, and I wanted to prove I can package
<NCommander> Obviously I'm proving I can't ;-)
<cody-somerville> coppro, you should use use a patch system instead of editing files outside of debian/ directly.
<coppro> huh?
<coppro> say what?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, uploading again with all the afforemethoned suggestions
<cody-somerville> coppro, You modified unix/Makefile.in
<kgoetz> wgrant: 'some' is still quite a lot if i want to work with varying packages
<cody-somerville> coppro, you didn't document it in your changelog either
<kostmo> NCommander: why is it recommended to remove debian-binary?  Actually I can't remember why I put it in, but I'm pretty sure it was on a list of of files that should be in debian/
<coppro> ok, what do you mean by a patch system though?
<cody-somerville> coppro, you also modified unix/configure and didn't mention it in your changelog
<cody-somerville> coppro, ie. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<kostmo> NCommander: list I read was probably outdated
<NCommander> kostmo, its generated automatic for whatever version of dpkg file format is now used
<coppro> ok ty
<kostmo> ok
<cody-somerville> coppro, You also don't need to put [Your Name] above ever item in your changelog.
<coppro> that was left over from a script
<cody-somerville> coppro, I don't care. :)
<coppro> lol
<cody-somerville> NCommander, My computer is still working on compiling the first version you uploaded :P
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ahahaha. need to upgrade a little bit?
<cody-somerville> Maybe
<NCommander> (then again, distcc, and -j4 are my friends)
<wgrant> NCommander: Aren't you a porter to $SLOW_ARCH?
<NCommander> like I said, distcc and -j4
<cody-somerville> emgent, try getting some of your fixes upstream :P
<kgoetz> does " pdebuild --pbuildersatisfydepends" need to be called with any other options? i dont see any in the man page, but it doesnt install build-deps for the package i want to build. http://paste.ubuntu.com/28184/
<NCommander> kgoetz, does your package depend on things from universe?
<kostmo> cody-somerville, could you revu my package, please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=2891
<emgent> cody-somerville: sure, i use first see if in BTS bug is open, and than talk with maintainer on OFCT
<emgent> anyway thanks for suggest :)
<kgoetz> NCommander: i'm not sure, but they look like main packages (python-all-dev (>= 2.3.5-10) cdbs (>= 0.4.41) zlib1g-dev)
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> Well, try adding the universe repo to your .pbuilderrc
<kgoetz> ok, i'll try that and let you know how it goes. thanks.
 * NCommander waits for cody-somerville's computer
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ping?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, yeees? :]
<NCommander> cody-somerville, how goes the compiling?
<NCommander> Maybe it would be faster to upload to your PPA and let launchpad do it
<cody-somerville> NCommander, it is almost done.
 * NCommander waits patiently
<ScottK> NCommander lies.
<ScottK> He's not patient at all.
 * NCommander clubs ScottK 
<NCommander> Well, the security guys were scared with a 32 minute turn around to backport a patch to dapper, feisty, and confirming gutsy wasn't effected ....
<NCommander> so I dunn0o
<NCommander> Maybe I'm just used to fixing packages fast to make up for slow build times
<NCommander> (or I need some outlet for my excess energy; its been completely dead at work; damn fire company going to go out of business at this rate)
<NCommander> ScottK, so yeah, I now do security patches in addition to FTBFS .... I think I've got no life
<cody-somerville> NCommander, you should help contribute to Xubuntu.
<NCommander> What does Xubuntu need?
<NCommander> (I run it, so I'd be glad to help, but I've never seen a todo)
<NCommander> and I'll brb, dinner
<cody-somerville> NCommander, linda is dirty.
<kgoetz> NCommander: i've rebuilt and i think it contains universe, but i still dont get the build-depends satisfied
<cody-somerville> kgoetz, pastebin your build log
<kgoetz> cody-somerville: package build? half a mo
<kgoetz> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28187/
<cody-somerville> kgoetz, that doesn't look like it is building in a chroot
<cody-somerville> NCommander, you didn't add a Homepage field
<kgoetz> cody-somerville: so its not attempting to use pbuilder? :/
<cody-somerville> I've never used pdebuild myself
<kgoetz> mm ok.
<cody-somerville> Okay, I'll do one more review before I go to bed/take a nap.
<NCommander> Damn it, woohoos
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> I'm really out of it
<NCommander> I'm going to call it quits after I upload this last one, and stop torurting cody-somerville
<NCommander> cody-somerville, does it need Homepage: as in <http://codeblocks.org> or loose the brackets
<cody-somerville> Lose the brackets
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Uploading
<NCommander> I'm not going to ask you to stick around and wait for it to build again
<NCommander> I can find another sponsor, since your probably ready to stab my eyes out
<cody-somerville> NCommander, nah. I don't need to stab anyone's eyes out yet :)
<NCommander> well, if you do, go for my blind one
<NCommander> I don't need it
<NCommander> ;-)
<NCommander> or ...
<NCommander> .-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, its there
<emgent> \sh: moin
<NCommander> and I'm back
<NCommander> SOrry, duty called for the "Automatic Alarm in Building 47 at RIT"
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I assume your gone?
<tbielawa> I just noticed that the rules file my upstream included actually called another Makefile they havein their Setup/ directory
<NCommander> It sounds like your having "fun"
<NCommander> I can't decide if that's better or worse then something say like checkinstall
<tbielawa> this whole package is a messssss.
<tbielawa> How long have you been working with packaging?
<NCommander> Sometimes its easier to -r debian, and start over
<NCommander> Unless your just referring to the packages build system
<NCommander> Debian/Ubuntu, or collectively?
<tbielawa> Collectively
<NCommander> Hard to say for sure, but long enough to seen some real messes
<tbielawa> :)
<NCommander> The worse are the package build systems themselves
<NCommander> Go try building RPM, then tell me this package is bad
<tbielawa> This was the first real piece of software I've tried to package. It was debianized so I thought it would be easier
<NCommander> small hint
<NCommander> If its debianized, but not in the archive
<NCommander> It usually means a lot of pain and hurt
<tbielawa> I can contest to that
<NCommander> code::blocks was ok
<tbielawa> THe hardest part I have with this is deciding how to go about it. I've wanted to just rm the debian/ and some other stuff. But then I have questions like "how much not in debian/ am I supposed to edit without patching and etc?"
<NCommander> But I still had to redo at least half of their rules file, and apply a nasty hack to the source to get it to meet standards
<tbielawa> eck
<tbielawa> icky
<NCommander> tbielawa, you can modify anything in the package you like, but you need to add a patching system
 * tbielawa uses dpatch
<NCommander> same
<NCommander> I've used quilt before
<NCommander> But I find I end up fighting the tool more then anything else
<tbielawa> heh
<NCommander> My sole pet peeve with dpatch is every once in awhile, it looses its mind, and unpatch fails
<NCommander> Then again, so does quilt
<tbielawa> 0_0
<NCommander> It usually means moving the debian folder to safety, and rm -ring the source folder
<tbielawa> this author made it so that it will build as a deb, but it will able make from this make file in their setup directory. THEN I find out just now when I'm about to publish my (hopefully) final REVU upload, that rules calles Setup/Makefile
<tbielawa> which, I mean is ok. but there's so many places where using debhelper scripts would clean this up sooooooo much. Where is my technical stopping point when cleaning this up?
 * ScottK decides he's had all of Launchpad's new look he can stand for one night and goes to bed.
<tbielawa> bye
<emgent> night ScottK :)
<nxvl> yeah, it's hard to work on the new UI
<nxvl> easy on a late state, but hard at the begining
<nxvl> kees: around?
<warp10> Hi all!
<nxvl> hi!
<warp10> Hi nxvl!
<tbielawa> hello
<NCommander> Any sponsors int he room?
<superm1> NCommander, only if it's quick :)
<superm1> i'm gonna hit the sack in ~10-15 min
<NCommander> superm1, its a package on revu, its lintian clean, builds fine, etc.
<superm1> NCommander, what's the package?
<NCommander> codeblocks
<superm1> oh still doesn't have the first +1
<NCommander> cody-somerville was looking it over
<superm1> okay well i'll take a quick look and maybe at least be able to give it the first one
<superm1> cody-somerville, any conclusions?
<NCommander> I made the changes he wanted, but my net cutout before I could respond
<NCommander> ANd I think he went to sleep already
<superm1> ah
<superm1> okay well my feedback will still be there tomorrow, so he can catch up to it tomorrow then
<NCommander> Thank you superm1
<NCommander> (just as a note, upstream does have a debian folder, but its pretty badly broken; I redid quite a large chunk of the rules and control files)
<cody-somerville> superm1, NCommander: You fixed the linda warnings?
 * NCommander reruns linda
<NCommander> cody-somerville, my net dropped out, so I never saw what you said in response
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I didn't say anything.
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> oh awesome
<NCommander> My intrepid chroot seems to have hosed itself
 * NCommander grumbles
<NCommander> WHat package is linda in again, I need to install it on hardy
 * NCommander also thought linda wasn't developed anymore
<superm1> NCommander, left you a few comments
<superm1> small things
<wgrant> NCommander: linda is dead - don't use it.
<NCommander> Oh good, I knew I wasn't loosing my mind
<NCommander> ON the forth note, I don't like changing the original tarball if it can be avoided
<NCommander> superm1, on point three, I am submitting this package to Debian, so I think leaving the dbg packages is a better idea, but I've never seen these -dbgsym packages; they aren't created here
<NCommander> As for one and two, correcting now
<NCommander> ls
<NCommander> er
<wgrant> NCommander: Hopefully Debian will come to their senses and use our dbgsym extraction stuff at some point.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, when did linda die?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: With 3.8.0
<NCommander> yay! *shot*
<cody-somerville> wgrant, link?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, it's no longer in the Debian archive.
<wgrant> Debian bug #469039
<ubottu> Debian bug 469039 in linda "linda: Should this package be removed?" [Serious,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/469039
<NCommander> I'm simply going comment out the dh_strip line then and leave it in the rules file
<NCommander> Which brings me to four
<wgrant> NCommander: Er, don't comment that out...
<wgrant> Why would you do that?
<NCommander> wgrant, that's how the dbg package is made
<NCommander> I run dh_strip, and the debug package comes out in codeblocks-dbg
<wgrant> It doesn't do that automatically, does it?
<NCommander> I didn't think so, but superm1 just said it did so ...
<superm1> NCommander, no i was saying you dont need a package just for debug symbols
<wgrant> pkg-create-dbgsym diverts dh_strip, so you need to call it.
<superm1> i didn't say to remove the stripping itself....
<wgrant> And you should always be stripping things.
<NCommander> I don't have a pkg-create-dbgsym script
<wgrant> You don't need it, but you could install it.
<NCommander> I am aware of things needed to be stripped if for nothing else to cut the fat out
<NCommander> I just don't see the point of doing it in a non-Debian way. I do plan to submit this to debian, so I still have to have dh_strip for that to create a debug package, and then the codeblocks package from Debian will be synced over the ubuntu one
<NCommander> I just feel like I'm really missing something here
<cody-somerville> NCommander, whats the issue again?
<wgrant> Not all packages in Debian create -dbg packages...
<NCommander> Codeblocks has a dedicated SDK for developing plugings
<NCommander> I know I want a -dbg package if I was trying to debug a plugin
<wgrant> And you have to have dh_strip regardless of whether or not you're going to create -dbg packages. One never leaves binaries in a normal package unstripped.
<wgrant> Aha.
<NCommander> I should have said: remove the create debug part
<NCommander> I'm quite aware not to ship unstripped binaries ;-)
<NCommander> so having a seperate -dbg package is fine?
<wgrant> It's useless in Ubuntu, but it's no violation of policy.
<NCommander> The last thing then is the upstream debian folder.
<superm1> generally when i run into it, i make my get-orig-source rule repack it with moving it to debian_upstream
<superm1> or similar
<NCommander> It's hard for me to justify modifying the upstream tarball unless I'm actually removing non-free components.
<superm1> and the reason for that is if upstream modifies anything in that debian directory, your diff.gz will break
<superm1> going release to release
<NCommander> Because if I mod the package, beyond just recompressing it, MD5 hashs will not break if you simply bzip2 the package again
<NCommander> superm1, when I handle a new release, I download the source, and then move the debian folder; I've never applied the diff the newer package version, but that's just me ...
<NCommander> I dunno
<superm1> well you are already repacking if i looked at your debian/rules right anyhow
<superm1> because they bring in bz2
<NCommander> just gunzip and bzip2
 * NCommander sighs
<superm1> so it's just another line or two
<cody-somerville> superm1, yes but the md5 doesn't change
<NCommander> I'm not trying to be a pain about this
<NCommander> But I've always critized unnecessary original tarball changes
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I think you need to take a deep breath or two :) No need to get worked up.
 * NCommander inhales cody-somerville 
 * NCommander dies
<superm1> cody-somerville, but you think that the debian/ should stay as is?
<superm1> i think its a very good reason to repack
<NCommander> The original source tarball should be unmodified so if someone wants to build the package sans debian modifications, including rebuilding the codeblocks upstream, then its available right there.
<NCommander> I've used apt-get source more then once to just get the original tarball
 * wgrant agrees with superm1 on this.
<NCommander> I'll do whatever the majority here rules
<superm1> NCommander, especially if you intend to bring this up to debian
<NCommander> I'm not trying to be arguementive, but I find repacking is a last resort
<superm1> i believe your sponsor there would give you a hard time bout this too
<cody-somerville> I disagree with wgrant and superm1.
<cody-somerville> Debian policy specifically allows for upstream developers to package a debian directory
<NCommander> superm1, finding a sponsor on debian itself is a hard time.
<superm1> cody-somerville, but that's assuming their debian directory will be valid and useful
<NCommander> superm1, gforge has an upstream debian folder and its modified in releases
<NCommander> I can think of a few others that are the same way
<cody-somerville> superm1, You would modify it like you might a native debian package.
<cody-somerville> superm1, if upstream is doing a *really* horrible job, the precedent has been to ask upstream to stop if they'd like their package to enter the archive.
<superm1> well at least from the way i've learned, don't go down that route
<NCommander> Looking at gforge, they leave the debian folder in the upstream tarball
<superm1> so NCommander if you repack, you can get a +1 from me, if you don't you can get one from cody-somerville :)
<cody-somerville> NCommander, but you risk having the archive admin reject it if you go with superm1 :P
<NCommander> Is it worth invalidating md5/sha1/etc to simply remove a debian folder?
<cody-somerville> no.
<NCommander> (that was aimed at superm1)
<superm1> matter of opinion is all :)
<NCommander> I'd know if I was a DD, you'd just to justify the repack just like justifying every lintian override
<NCommander> or MOTU
<NCommander> But I do accept your opinion, even if I disagree
<NCommander> ANd I do value your comments on codeblocks
<superm1> well in any case.  bed time.  good luck sorting things out :)
<NCommander> thank you superm1
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I uploaded the next revision to revu
<NCommander> cody-somerville, and thank you for your time and patience working with me on this issue
<cody-somerville> No problem.
<NCommander> revu is being slow, or I just missed the last dinstall
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Your dependency on codeblocks for codeblocks-dbg needs to be versioned.
<NCommander> Is there a substution variable that will give a packages current version?
<cody-somerville> (= ${binary:Version})
<cody-somerville> So the codeblocks-dbg dependency on "codeblocks" should become "codeblocks (= ${binary:Version})"
<NCommander> Uploading yet again
 * NCommander wonders if he's going to break revu
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ignore the 9:10 upload, it doesn't have the dbg fix, it does have all the other ones
<NCommander> THe proper one will be 9:15
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Can you make a comment describing my comments and how you dealt with them?
<NCommander> sure
<cody-somerville> Post the link to the .dsc file when it is up
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I have that feeling I'm forgetting something
<NCommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28220/
<NCommander> second BTW< someone should fix this: http://wiki.xubuntu.com/
<cody-somerville> I dunno if it needs to be that verbose.
<NCommander> ...
 * NCommander mutters something about not being about to win about his level of verbosity
<NCommander> Crud, hold on
<NCommander> THe updated package fails lintian
<cody-somerville> Whats the error?
<NCommander> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/codeblocks-0807180920/lintian
<NCommander> I probably misused binary:Version somehow
<azeem> NCommander: btw, did you coordinate with the other people wanting to package this for Debian?
<NCommander> azeem, no.
<NCommander> As in, not yet, I didn't even see if their was a debian ITP, I only checked to see if an existing package was floating around
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I'm sorta confused on how to resolve this lintian error
<NCommander> It almost looks like a lintian bug
<NCommander> but its mor elikely I screwed up somewhere
<NCommander> anyone alive?
<DktrKranz> \sh (or another motu-sru guy), mind ACKing bug 243246 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243246 in sigscheme "[Hardy] does not start because of missing sigscheme-init.scm" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243246
<\sh> DktrKranz: lemme look :)
<\sh> DktrKranz: acked...
 * DktrKranz hugs \sh
 * \sh blushes 
 * NCommander takes a picture
<NCommander> Isn't this a codec moment?
 * NCommander is shot for making such a bad pun
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I think I may know what the problem is.
<NCommander> I'm trying to package Code::blocks ;-)
 * NCommander is shot for the second bad pun in less then ten minutes
<NCommander> cody-somerville, you care to enlighten me on the lintian issue?
<cody-somerville> One sec
 * NCommander twiddles his thumbs
<NCommander> any ideas?
<cody-somerville> Getting there
<cody-somerville> Okay, got it
 * NCommander is all ears
<cody-somerville> I'm just going to make sure I can reproduce it. :)
<NCommander> Is this something I'm response for, or is it a legit lintian bug?
<cody-somerville> No, it is your fault
<NCommander> SWEET!
<cody-somerville> NCommander, run dos2unix on your control file please
 * NCommander looks for which package its in
<NCommander> And I can say I can blame upstream for that fun little bug; I edited their control file which was in dos format
<NCommander> New lintian issue
<NCommander> But this is easy to fix
<cody-somerville> I didn't get any lintian issue after
<cody-somerville> What do you have?
<NCommander> not binnmuable
<NCommander> I replaced the source with binary and now its lintian clean for me
<NCommander> uploading
<NCommander> cody-somerville, can I tell you how much I appericate this ;-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, as soon as it pops up, I'll give you the link to the .dsc
<NCommander> morning raphink
<raphink> hi NCommander
<NCommander> hola raphink
<NCommander> how are you this morning
<raphink> good thanks
 * NCommander wishs the revu scripts were available so I could see how this thing ticks
<cody-somerville> NCommander, it is available
<NCommander> it is?
<cody-somerville> Yea. We're all open source fanatics here :P
<NCommander> SO where is launchpad's source
 * NCommander dives for cover
<cody-somerville> NCommander, launchpad isn't developed by the community or it would be open source
<NCommander> I'm aware of that ;-)
<NCommander> I was being an ass. It was the Debian Developer in me trying to express itself in this strange, understanding place
<NCommander> wow, its nicely documented o___o;
 * NCommander feels the python bug telling me to code something onto REVU
<NCommander> raphink, ping
<raphink> NCommander: yes?
<NCommander> raphink, I'd be intrested in implementing the ability to delete an upload that a contributor makes
<raphink> NCommander: in REVU?
<NCommander> If I code it, any chance it could get merged into the actual revu code?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Right now, I can see five or six uploads of my packages, and they are pretty much clutter ATM ...
<NCommander> I like the way mentors works in this regard that a new upload simply replaces the old vs keeps them all around
<raphink> NCommander: you should talk with siretart about that
<NCommander> well, right now I'm just seeing if I can get it running locally
<NCommander> It's been awhile since I messed with python ;-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/codeblocks-0807181010/codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1.dsc
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I'm not familiar with the <package>.package file
<cody-somerville> NCommander, What does it do? It looks like a menu file.
<huats> morning everyone
<NCommander> morning huats
<huats> NCommander: morning
<NCommander> cody-somerville, that came from upstream, I think its based around the debian menu system, but its outdated
<NCommander> I just forgot to remove me (I think I need to slowdown with my revu uploads ...)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, its not something I can remove in the diff because it comes from the upstream tarball (dpkg-source ignores removing files)
<cody-somerville> Also, uscan isn't working
<NCommander> It had worked for me
<cody-somerville> codeblocks: Newer version (8.02-0suse103-x86_64) available on remote site:
<cody-somerville>   http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/codeblocks/codeblocks-8.02-0suse103-x86_64.tar.gz
<cody-somerville>   (local version is 8.02)
<NCommander> Yeah, I got that
<cody-somerville> ie. it is broken
<NCommander> Adding -src to the rules made it not work
<NCommander> at all
 * NCommander sighs at the fact that I can't seem to catch these simple errors
<NCommander> cody-somerville, any suggestions on how to fix the watch file?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, working on it :)
 * NCommander sighs and looks at the FTBFS page
<NCommander> actually, does REVU have a pbuilder intergration function built in? (looking at the REVU tools page; it suggests it does, but I can't say I know for sure)
<cody-somerville> "http://sf.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-(.*)[^-]\.tar\.gz" seems to work.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, Nope
<NCommander> Newest version on remote site is 8.02-0suse103-x86_6, local version is 8.02
<NCommander> Doesn't work
 * NCommander has more or less given up on uscan on sourceforge packages ...
<ion_> http://sf.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-([^-]+).*\.tar\.gz
<cody-somerville> http://sf.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-(.*)[^-]\.tar\.gz <-- works fine for me.
<NCommander> I keep getting the wrong package
<NCommander> It need to check the -src package
<NCommander> ALl the other ones are binaries
<cody-somerville> okay, that makes it easy
<cody-somerville> Whats the current full URI for the source package?
<ion_> http://sf.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-(.+)-src\.tar\.gz
<NCommander> http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/codeblocks/codeblocks-8.02-src.tar.bz2
<cody-somerville> ion_'s will work
<cody-somerville> err..
<NCommander> no matching hrefs for watch line
<NCommander> nope
<cody-somerville> replacing .gz with .bz2
<cody-somerville> :P
<NCommander> yup
 * NCommander still feels bad for making you go through all this work :-P
<ion_> I recommend using --rename --repack there, btw.
<ion_> since it’s a bz2
<NCommander> I have a get-orig-source target that does that
<NCommander> Unless you think I should change that
<NCommander> (before I make yet another revu upload)
<ion_> Yeah, that’s a good method.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, this works great:
<cody-somerville> version=3
<cody-somerville> http://sf.net/codeblocks/codeblocks-(.+)-src\.tar\.bz2
<NCommander> Works here too
<NCommander> But I don't get ion_'s suggestion
<NCommander> ANd I'm not going to upload until I do get it
<ion_> .PHONY : get-orig-source
<ion_> get-orig-source :
<ion_>         uscan --verbose --rename --repack
<cody-somerville> NCommander, you need to replace .gz with .bz2
<NCommander> right
<NCommander> My current get-orig-source gets the current version and does that
<NCommander> uscan grabs the latest, and not the version that was packaged
<NCommander> WHich is why I don't think its apporiate for the get-orig-source target
<cody-somerville> Correct.
<NCommander> so its fine as is?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> VERSION=$(shell parsechangelog | grep ^Version | awk -F": " '{print $$2}' | cut -d"-" -f1)
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> And then have the rules file use the ${VERSION} variable
<NCommander> RIght?
<ion_> cdbs already does that. ;-)
<NeilW> bug 246715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246715 in ubuntu "glusterfs [needs packaging]" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246715
<NCommander> woo, it works
<NCommander> Anything else cody-somerville?
<cody-somerville> let me look
 * NCommander feels like he's being judged or something ...
<AnAnt> Hello , is onkarshinde here ?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, building
<NCommander> I'll upload the one with the updated watch file
<NCommander> The updated version is on revu, it simply has the updated get-orig-rules file and the watch change
<slytherin> geser: around?
<siretart> NCommander: I see you are interested in revu development. may I invite you to #ubuntuwire to discuss this? - im currently at work and terribly busy, so let's move that to a more quiet channel
<NCommander> siretart, I be there
<cody-somerville> NCommander, -dev packages should depend on their counterpart, no?
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> I should have just rm -r'ed the upstream debian folder and started from scratch
<NCommander> cody-somerville, actually, looking at the dev packages
<NCommander> I can see a recommends
<NCommander> But you can code the plugins just against the raw library itself ...
<cody-somerville> I'm looking at a bunch of -dev packages
<cody-somerville> and they all depend on their counterpart
<NCommander> these do
<NCommander> They depend on the libcodeblocks0-dev package
<NCommander> Which is the counterpart ;-)
<NCommander> Now if you think the headers should also require the GUI itself
<NCommander> Well, yeah
<NCommander> But depends are for things that strictly dependent, no?, that's why recommends was created in the first place ...
<cody-somerville> What packages do you think libwxsmithlib0-dev should depend on?
<NCommander> er, whoops
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> Man
<NCommander> I know how to stick my foot in my mouth
<cody-somerville> :S
<NCommander> cody-somerville, Its fixed, I also added a recommends on libcodeblocks0 for codeblocks
<NCommander> er ...
<NCommander> recommends on codeblocks for libcodeblocks0
<NCommander> If you have no issues, I'd like to upload what I hope my final fix is cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Have you even tried installing your package yet?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, yup
<NCommander> All the plugins load fine
<NCommander> (had to test it due to the changes I made to the plugin search code)
<NCommander> I may be hopeless, but I'm not totally hopeless ;-)
<NCommander> mime assiocations worked, and all that cool stuff
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I think you should be calling dh_desktop and dh_installmime
<cody-somerville> and dh_icons
<NCommander> Yeah
 * NCommander has never packages a GUI app before
<NCommander> I'll have to have the installation script delete the mime file after its make install'ed
<cody-somerville> NCommander, thats correct behaviour?
<NCommander> huh?
<NCommander> THe package already installs the mime file in the right place
<cody-somerville> Right.
<NCommander> But if I'm going to use dh_installmime, I should let it install it without the package doing anything
<cody-somerville> I disagree.
<cody-somerville> You'd have to copy/move the mime files to debian/package.mime or debian/package.sharedmimeinfo
<cody-somerville> So just call dh_installmime, dh_desktop, and dh_icon and I don't think you need to change how the package builds.
<NCommander> Ok
<cody-somerville> NCommander, make sure to use dh_clean correctly to avoid problems :)
<broonie> a/win 19
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I have dh_clean in there
<NCommander> building packaging
<NCommander> building package
<cody-somerville> NCommander, well, you'll want to use dh_clean -k I think in some places. See the man file for dh_clean
<NCommander> cody-somerville, all targets are built in a single pass, so I don't think there is much point to dh_clean -k for this package
<cody-somerville> Okay, sounds good.
<cody-somerville> Who should I contact if I find a bug in the Debian Developer's Reference?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, please let me know when I can grab from revu
<NCommander> cody-somerville, they have a meta-package for it
<NCommander> cody-somerville, uploading now
<NCommander> cody-somerville, its uploaded, waiting for dinstall to run
<NCommander> cody-somerville, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2904
<cody-somerville> I got it the first time :]
<NCommander> oh
<cody-somerville> NCommander, also, the ultra long dh_clean line is not cool :P
<NCommander> So I should go back to rm?
<NCommander> cause reading the dh_clean page tells me that's the wrong way (tm) to do it
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I just broke it into multiple lines (I accidently left an rm there; I'm falling alseep at the wheel)
<NCommander> Is there anything else?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I believe it is possible to place each one on its own line in debian/clean
<NCommander> I just went dh clean *file*  \ *file* \
<NCommander> with actual linebreaks there
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<NCommander> Uploading. Again.
<NCommander> I need to sleep at some point
<laga> no
<cody-somerville> Me too
<cody-somerville> Well, actually, I need to go to work, haha
<NCommander> If this doesn't get the cody-somerville seal of approval, I'll get it tommorow
<cody-somerville> hehe
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so you like the idea of REVU being able to pull from PPAs?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ok, its uploaded
<cody-somerville> I'd rather we just upload to the PPA and REVU syncs it.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, that's the eventual feature-complete plan, but it might take awhile to implement
<cody-somerville> NCommander, why would it be difficult to implement?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I don't see it as difficult myself.
<NCommander> er, not difficult
<NCommander> time consuming
<NCommander> Or maybe just because I have a sleep deprieved mind
<NeilW> Is it late where you are NCommander?
<NCommander> (and I need to make sure there are no oops first, I can see though the fact that it would remove the "abuse" of revu it has been getting tonight
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> Most people won't consider 06:41 "late"
<NeilW> So late you're early :)
<NCommander> pretty much
<cody-somerville> NCommander, so what does the new sharedmimeinfo file do?
<NCommander> It gets installed in share/mime/packages/codeblocks, and then runs the install script
<NCommander> not the install script
<NCommander> the ... update-mime script
<NCommander> sorry, my mind has checked out
<cody-somerville> NCommander, but what will that do that your package wasn't doing before?
<NCommander> run the actual update-mime script
<cody-somerville> but I thought codeblocks already installed a mime file
<cody-somerville> Why did you create a second one?
<NCommander> I didn't
<NCommander> That IS codeblocks' mime file
<NCommander> dh_installmime needs a file to install
<cody-somerville> NCommander, so what did you do with the other copy?
<NCommander> left it in place, you said that would be fine
<NCommander> It will get clobbered by the dh_installmime script
<cody-somerville> Either that or the build will fail
<cody-somerville> I don't think your dh_clean call is going to work
<cody-somerville> luckily it does
<NCommander> cody-somerville, why didn't you think it was going to work?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I thought you were trying to delete files in the build directory but I quickly realized otherwise
<cody-somerville> Anyhow, /me is building the package now.
<NCommander> same here
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<Iulian> Hello sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<NCommander> cody-somerville, it built successfully here
<NCommander> The mime file ends up in the right place too
<cody-somerville> NCommander, still building for me
 * NCommander blesses cody-somerville with a distcc network
<cody-somerville> really? :)
<NCommander> well, it would probably be slower to distrubute over the internet ...
<NCommander> so have I finally gotten your advocateness?
<Riddell> devfil: hi, you did the koffice merge a while ago?
<devfil> Riddell: yes, I need to redo it
<Riddell> devfil: what for?
<devfil> Riddell: there is a new revision in Debian
<Riddell> devfil: I just uploaded the patch you put on launchpad, sorry for the delay
<Riddell> I wasn't sure if we should just replace koffice 1 with 2 but upstream don't want that
<Riddell> so thanks for doing that
<NCommander> cody-somerville, what is your computer O_O;
<devfil> Riddell: no problem, however do you know why Ubuntu .orig.tar.gz is different than Debian?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, 1.8Ghz 1GB of ram laptop
<Riddell> devfil: it just means we packaged it first and its ended up with different timestamps somehow
<NCommander> cody-somerville, Ah. I'm not used to not having a dual core so things seem faster then they really are ;-)
<devfil> Riddell: ok, I will do the new merge at the same way
<Riddell> devfil: we're past debian import freeze now so no point merging unless there's something in debian we paticularly want to bring in
<Riddell> devfil: however there is a new koffice 2 alpha release that would be lovely to have packaged :)
<devfil> Riddell: a huge work for me
<Riddell> devfil: also if you're doing KDE stuff it might be an idea to be on #kubuntu-devel, even if just to poke us so merges don't stay untouched for a month :)
<Riddell> devfil: no more than merging koffice 1 should be
<devfil> Riddell: then I will try to take a look at it but I don't promise nothing
<Riddell> devfil: koffice2 is already in the archive, should be just a case of copying over the debian/ directory, compiling (the long bit) and updating the .install files
<devfil> Riddell: I did understand a new package, then I think there are not problems
<Riddell> devfil: oh and update debian/cdbs/ with the current version (grab it from kdepimlibs)
<Riddell> also add Conflicts: foo   for each foo-kde4 package
<devfil> Riddell: ok, np
<cody-somerville> NCommander, once we get this into the archive, we should look at splitting contrib out of the source package.
<norsetto> huats !!!
<norsetto> ah gotcha for once
<huats> norsetto !!!
<huats> sure :)
<huats> (for once)
<apachelogger> Iulian: gtkmm-utils uploaded to new queue
<Iulian> apachelogger: Great, thanks.
<abogani> Hi MOTUs! Could Someone review my package on REVU please? The packages is rt-tests (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt-tests): A set of programs that test and measure various components of "realtime" kernel behavior, such as timer latency, signal latency and the functioning of  priority-inheritance mutexes. Thanks in advance! Please be patient with me it's my first package! :-) Thanks in advance!
<norsetto> abogani: since you are using a patch system, don't patch Makefile inline
<norsetto> abogani: Maintainer is Ubuntu MOTU
<Iulian> abogani: In the debian/changelog file use LP instead of Closes. debian/copyright: you didn't specify which version of GPL debian packaging copyright is under.
<norsetto> abogani: src/pi_tests/tst-mutexpi10.c is licensed LGPL
<norsetto> abogani: copyright on Thomas Gleixner is 2005-2008
<norsetto> abogani: no need to say this ", see `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'" for package license, just say ", see above" or specify that it is GPL-2
<norsetto> abogani: no need to have usr/sbin in dirs
<norsetto> abogani: no need to repeat dh_installchangelogs twice
<abogani> norsetto, Iulian: Thanks a lot!
<norsetto> abogani: ah wait, I see why you use usr/sbin
<norsetto> abogani: first of all, usr/bin is more correct, second, why don't you do a make install and then use dh_install ?
<abogani> norsetto: is root required priv utility
<norsetto> abogani: yes, so?
<norsetto> abogani: you also seem to be installing only 2 of them out of 4
<abogani> norsetto: Is a root utility not normal user: usr/sbin is right place  (at least for me!)
<norsetto> abogani: it has to be the right place for the distro, and we follow the FHS
<abogani> norsetto: Ok. I'll move it in usr/bin.
<norsetto> abogani: do you need to be on the rt-kernel to use tese utilities?
<norsetto> abogani: I would also change the short description to make it clearer, perhaps something like "Utilities to test "realtime" kernel behaviour"
<norsetto> abogani: can you add the homepage field in debian/control ?
<abogani> norsetto: no homepage at all. Only a directory on kernel.org and relatives tarballs...
<norsetto> abogani: yes, I'm looking at that right now
<norsetto> abogani: no fancy marketing for these guys ...
<huats> raphink: are you around ?
<norsetto> abogani: I think it would also be nice to list in the long description what the utilities are and very shortly what they do
<DktrKranz> zul: do you plan to fix bug 215571 soon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215571 in system-config-samba "[SRU] system-config-samba.py crashed with OSError in onHelpClicked()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215571
<zul> DktrKranz: yep
<DktrKranz> zul: thanks :)
<abogani> norsetto: Yes you are perfectly right. Appended to all your previous suggestions. :-)
<norsetto> abogani: do I risk locking my system if I run any of these in a terminal emulator?
<abogani> norsetto: No. Anyway set number of loops (-l).
<norsetto> abogani: suggestions? 10-100-1000000 ?
<abogani> abogani: 10000
<abogani> norsetto: 10000
<norsetto> abogani: I know its not your fault, but the manpage for pi_stress uses short options and the program doesn't accept them
<norsetto> abogani: and pi_stress locked my system, had to do an hard reboot %_#(&@_#%+@#%
<abogani> sorry
<huats> sistpoty|work: sorry to bother you
<huats> but apparently you are one of the people to contact when a package does not showup in REVU
<huats> :)
<sistpoty|work> huats: I guess any revu admin in here could do the job... but /me takes a look ;)
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks
<huats> I know any revu admin
<huats> but I just pick you, in order to avoid pinging everyone
<huats> :)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sistpoty|work> huats: is the package tktreectrl?
<huats> sistpoty|work: yes
<sistpoty|work> kk
<sistpoty|work> huats: I'm refreshing the keyring right now... once this is done, I'll put back your package, so it should show up then (probably 10-15 minutes from now)
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> sistpoty|work: you have my word, next time I'll pick another revu admin :)
<sistpoty|work> :)
<huats> that was akeyring pb ?
<sistpoty|work> huats: at least the key the .changes file was signed with was not in revu's keyring
<huats> sistpoty|work: hum, I've added myself to the keyring yesterday...
<huats> sistpoty|work: may be I haven't waited enought...
<huats> sistpoty|work: thanks
<sistpoty|work> huats: you mean you joined revu-uploaders? then I guess just noone synced the revu's keyring yet since then ;)
<huats> yes that's what I meant
<huats> :)
<geser> slytherin: Hi, you were looking for me?
<slytherin> geser: Yes. I was wondering what should we do about batik update. I didn't get any reply to my question on debian-java. also Recent separate discussion about .orig.tar.gz has confused me.
<geser> slytherin: good question, I'd suggest to try asking an archive admin but they're all on the dev sprint
<slytherin> geser: Well 3-4 packages have depwait on batik.
<k0p> hi all.
<k0p> I have a su-wrapper-not-su-to-root warning.
<k0p> whta's the way to solve this problem?
<Iulian> k0p: Use su-to-root -X
<k0p> Iulian, if I use it I have a error
<Iulian> k0p: What kind of error?
<huats> pochu: hey
<huats> thanks for your mail
<huats> :)
<Iulian> k0p: You should use su-to-root -X in your menu or desktop file.
<k0p> yeha
<k0p> Iulian, i'm compiling again
<k0p> to get another error
<k0p> w8 a second, please
<Iulian> k0p: Is it the same warning?
<k0p> n
<Iulian> k0p: If it's the same warning it means that you wrote su-to-root -X in the wrong place.
<geser> slytherin: the only issue blocking me from uploading batik is the .orig.tar.gz. I don't know which way is best and how the version should look like then.
<k0p> it's not the same
<slytherin> geser: I will be leaving now. If you can discuss this with persia tomorrow and let me know then I will make changes. Also ask him to read the discussion on D-J list and suggest changes accordingly.
<k0p> Iulian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28280/
<Iulian> k0p: It seems that the first error need the -c flag, add it.
<k0p> :)
<k0p> sure
<k0p> what's -X?
 * persia failed to notice the ping for too long: which discussion?
<norsetto> persia: whether we should invade the Sumerian empire now or rather wait until Macedonia is under control
<DktrKranz> norsetto: wasn't about a "wheel"?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: whell? whats that!?
<ion_> I thought it was about whether we should keep the Stargate project secret or expose it to the public.
<k0p> Iulian, no errors.. no warnings, but after install my app don't run as root. su-to-root command not found
<k0p> what's suppose to do?
<DktrKranz> norsetto: a modern crack, you have four of them and you can go almost everywhere
<Iulian> k0p: How do you run it?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: and more importantly, how do you spell it :-)
<k0p> Iulian, menu applications
<k0p> internet - Umit (as root)
<DktrKranz> norsetto: Rome citizens usually refer to it as "ruota"
<Iulian> k0p: And what message do you get?
<k0p> Failed executing "su-to-root" (File not found or dir not exists)
<k0p> something like that
<norsetto> DktrKranz: ah, the rota! Could be usefull for abandoned children ...
<DktrKranz> wpBUTT.c:625
<DktrKranz> whoops, sorry
<Iulian> k0p: Try to run it from command line with root.
<k0p> Iulian, run the application as root?
<pochu> hi huats, and no problem ;)
<k0p> or in command line su-to-root -c -X umit?
<k0p> wireshark package have the same trouble...
<Iulian> k0p: Yes, run it as root.
<k0p> Iulian, sudo umit runs very well
<Iulian> k0p: You have nothing to do with su-to-root now. You wrote that in the menu file.
<k0p> gksu umit runs fine too.
<Iulian> k0p: Then, what is the problem?
<k0p> I don't have su-to-root command
<Iulian> k0p: It doesn't even exist. You wrote su-to-root -X -c in the menu file to fix the su-wrapper-not-su-to-root warning.
<k0p> hmm
<k0p> ok
<Iulian> k0p: That was the problem. Now as you can see you can run it as root.
<k0p> hmm
<Iulian> Still confused, ha?
<k0p> not really ... only at command line
<k0p> yeah.. still
<k0p> sorry
<Iulian> No need to be sorry.
<k0p> Iulian, can you take a revision in my package?
<k0p> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit it's the link
<Iulian> k0p: You better ask a motu to review your package but I can have a look at it later.
<k0p> ask a motu? who're motu?
<Iulian> I'm not a motu.
<k0p> it's the people responsable mantainer ubuntu repository?
<k0p> hm sure Iulian
<k0p> Iulian, thanks for all.
<k0p> are there some motu that can review my package, please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<RainCT> k0p: in the .desktop files, please change the the Name to "Umit Network Scanner" and the GenericName to "Network Scanner" (Umit is not generic ;)), and write a better comment (starting with a verb)
<k0p> ok :)
<RainCT> XB-Python-Version: current
<huats> so am I, looking for someone to review a package :  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<DktrKranz> k0p: also, you should clearly state in debian/copyright which files are under GPLv2 and which ones under LGPLv2
<RainCT> k0p: that should be in the Package stanza (instead of in the Source one)
<k0p> DktrKranz, have a description of what files is under LGPLv2?
<k0p> can be a name of folder?
<RainCT> k0p: the README is not interesting for end users, you can remove the debian/docs file
<k0p> RainCT, removed debian/docs.
<DktrKranz> k0p: I guess they're the ones under higwidgets/, so you just need to say "Files under higwidgets/ are licensed under LGPLv2 ........" You can easily check with licensecheck -r .
<RainCT> k0p: lintian says that a dh_desktop call is missing
<RainCT> k0p: uhm.. does the watch file work?
<k0p> hmm how I test?
<RainCT> k0p: uscan --verbose inside the root of the source dir
<RainCT> k0p: the manpage's options section is not finished
<k0p> RainCT, I know. I'm finishing.
<RainCT> ok
<k0p> but about the watch file
<DktrKranz> RainCT: is dh_desktop really required nowadays? Wasn't it meant to manage MIME extensions in the past?
<k0p> whats suppose do what?
<RainCT> DktrKranz: I'm not sure (that's why I wrote "lintian says") :)
<k0p> RainCT, "Network Scanning Frontend" it's nice to Comment?
<RainCT> k0p: no, it should start with a verb
<RainCT> "Scan the network for <whatever it scans for>"
<RainCT> or something like that would be OK
<RainCT> k0p: the .TH line of the manpage is missing the last modification date, btw
<k0p> RainCT, ok .. I want to finish manpage when all of rest was complete
<kgoetz> Hi motus! can i use pbuilder to generate a new .dsc file? i changed the source code for a pacakge, dch -i'd it, and i'd like to generate a .dsc that i can build in my ppa (to test it works). i thought pbuilder would let me do that, but i seem to be mistaken
<RainCT> k0p: what file is the right one, rules or rules3?
<k0p> RainCT, about dh_desktop?
<k0p> sorry rules3 is removed here too.
<RainCT> don't add dh_desktop, DktrKranz says it isn't necessary
<k0p> RainCT, ok. only fix man page and desktop changes?
<RainCT> k0p: consider using dh_install instead of debian/dirs and cp's
<DktrKranz> RainCT: well... really... I don't know :)
<DktrKranz> just some bits from the past
<k0p> dh_install it's a command to install files?
<RainCT> k0p: yes
<sistpoty|work> kgoetz: dpkg-buildpackage will create a .dsc (s.th. like dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S [-sa])
<k0p> how it works? dh_install <source> <destination> ?
<RainCT> DktrKranz: Well, I'll believe you ;). And the manpage (and what I could understands from the source) says that it only does something on .desktop files with MimeType= anyway
<sistpoty|work> kgoetz: or debuild -S (which underneath calls dpkg-buildpackage actually)
<kgoetz> sistpoty|work: i just tried pdebuild again( not got it working all day) and it worked ... not sure whats going on, but it seems to be doing what i want atm
<RainCT> k0p: yes, where destination is usr/blah/whatever (ie, without debian/pkgname) or just call dh_install and use a debian/install file
<RainCT> k0p: please add a debian/menu file
<k0p> menu files?
<sistpoty|work> kgoetz: yes, pdebuild does work as well, (and will also build the package for you)
<k0p> it's replace desktops?
<RainCT> k0p: no. I rather guess .desktop files will end up replacing debian/menu, but it's used by the Debian menu and some others (Openbox, for example)
<k0p> yeah sure
<k0p> fluxbox too right?
<k0p> :)
<kgoetz> sistpoty|work: thats just it -i've had all sorts of issues with pdebuild today, revolving around not resolving dependancies correctly. i can only assume this package doesnt require anything outside build-essential
 * RainCT doesn't know as he hasn't used fluxbox
<k0p> RainCT, hehehehe
<k0p> :D
<abogani> New version of rt-tests package uploaded on revu with all norsetto and Iualian suggestions except for "since you are using a patch system, don't patch Makefile inline". Sorry i don't have a clue for it! :-( I don't know how do the same thing in a better way.
<RainCT> uhm.. I don't like the descriptions in debian/control (and the short one should start with a lowercase character -unless it's a name-, btw)
<norsetto> abogani: you have a patch already in debian/patches, so you surely know how to make a patch ...
<RainCT> k0p: but overall it looks quite good, though it still needs some work (mainly what I've told you) :)
<k0p> RainCT, w8 a moment. about install files.. where i Can use source files?
<k0p> RainCT, yeah yeah i'm working on it right now :)
<k0p> RainCT, "Scan the host in your network graphically" should be nice to Comment?
<Iulian> Can someone please have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=salasaga (1 advocate needed)
<kgoetz> after i apply a debdiff to a package, what tag do i need to give it? something about universe-sponsors?
<huats> kgoetz: no tag
<huats> subscrive the correct sponsor
<Iulian> kgoetz: Just subscribe u-u-s if the package is in universe.
<RainCT> k0p: I don't understand the question about install files
<huats> ubuntu-universe-sponsors if the package is in universe
<k0p> RainCT, don't worry about that question. I'll find on guides :)
<kgoetz> Iulian huats thanks.
<huats> kgoetz: no pb
<k0p> RainCT, comment is it fine ?
<jdstrand> NCommander: hi!
 * kgoetz subscribes the sponsors, and crosses his fingers hes got hsi debdiff correct.
<RainCT> k0p: the "graphically" is redundant as only graphical applications are in the menu
<jdstrand> NCommander: I was looking at the clamav debdiffs for dapper-gutsy, and the whitespace is different from ScottK's patch for hardy (did you do it manually?)
<k0p> RainCT, yeah sure
<abogani> norsetto: When i start dpkg-buildpackage it execute a "clean" action which execute Upstream Authors's Makefile clean directive. That Makefile directive remove permanently UA's Changelog file! What i can do with a patch if when they are applied UA's Changelog is already deleted?
<k0p> RainCT, remove graphically. nice? :D
<k0p> or change by easily?
<jdstrand> NCommander: was there a reason for this? since these are all the same version, we really should try to keep the patches the same. if you could respin by applying the hardy debdiff (without its changelog entry), that would be fantastic
<jdstrand> cd
<jdstrand> err..
<norsetto> abogani: hmmm, patch as a pre-requisite for the clean rule?
<abogani> norsetto: Yes
<norsetto> abogani: I mean, if you patch before the clean rule it should work
<RainCT> k0p: perhaps "Explore the network and scan ports"
<abogani> norsetto: Ahhh Ok. I understand. I'll try immediately...
<RainCT> k0p: (that's basically what the short description in the nmap manpage says, and umitproject.org says that it can do the same as nmap)
<k0p> yeah
<norsetto> abogani: no, its pure BS
<k0p> :)
<geser> \sh, DktrKranz, ScottK and other ~motu-sru: is it possible to get a bugfix release into -updates? I got contacted by gnumed-client upstream asking if it's possible to get a newer (bugfix) release into hardy-updates (see also bug #224077)
<RainCT> Iulian: uhm.. didn't I look at salasaga?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224077 in gnumed-client "Outdated (buggy) GNUmed version (0.2.8.2) in Hardy " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224077
<norsetto> abogani: can't do that, you have to unpatch before clean
<abogani> norsetto: BS? :-?
<k0p> RainCT, sure
<abogani> BrainStorming?
<norsetto> abogani: cagata
<abogani> :-D
<Iulian> RainCT: I don't know.
<DktrKranz> geser: yes, if changes are targeted to bugfix only and without huge features
<RainCT> Iulian: yeah, I'm remembering now. but I'm too lazy to testbuild it now :P
<DktrKranz> geser: for extra points, it can be useful to isolate some test cases to see if bugs are really fixed
<k0p> RainCT, dh_install is bettet than install cmd?
<RainCT> k0p: yes
<RainCT> k0p: dh_install is specific for Debian packages
<Iulian> RainCT: Heh ;)
<RainCT> k0p: just add a dh_install call to debian/rules, create a debian/install file and write there "file dest" each on a line (directories and * as wildcard are accepted)
<norsetto> soren: hmmm, funnily enough the minutes of the MC are longer when there is nothing to discuss than when there is something
<RainCT> k0p: and that will create all needed directories and put the files there
<k0p> RainCT, hmm i'm seeing the man page of dh_install
<k0p> it's wonder
<RainCT> k0p: the examples there are a different use case (source packages with multiple binary packages), just ignore them :)
<k0p> RainCT, sure.
<soren> norsetto: :) I deliberately increased the verbosity to make it look more impressive.
<norsetto> soren : lol
<k0p> RainCT, i'm search for a sample. it's because I don't understand .. I want install *.svg. But how says source?
<RainCT> k0p: what's the cp command you are using for that?
<k0p> cp share/icons/umit/*.svg $(CURDIR).../usr/share...
<k0p> somehting like that
<AnAnt> Hello, is onkarshinde@gmail.com here ?
<AnAnt> I need advice regarding the comments on: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=swt-gtk       |
<persia> AnAnt: That would be slytherin
<AnAnt> Comments for upload of July    |  Title: Details for upload "swt-gtk"
<RainCT> cp share/icons/umit/*.svg	$(CURDIR)/debian/umit/usr/share/icons/
<AnAnt> oh
<RainCT> k0p: ok, that would be:    share/icons/umit/*svg usr/share/icons    in debian/install
<RainCT> * share/icons/umit/*.svg usr/share/icons
<JontheEchidna> devfil: did you get anywhere with the koffice2 packaging? Because I had started yesterday. I guess I forgot to tell Riddell. :P
<k0p> fine thanks :D
<AnAnt> I need advice regarding the comments on: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=swt-gtk , slytherin says that I should file a sync request for swt-gtk, I think he said that because he thought that an old version of swt-gtk source package is already in Ubuntu
<AnAnt> anyways, Debian's swt-gtk build-depends on xulrunner-dev which does not exist in Ubuntu
<AnAnt> so how can Ubuntu sync that package ?
<JontheEchidna> devfil: right now I'm trying to resolve the ftbfs that the current version has
<AnAnt> isn't the proper course of action to make a package based on Debian's one (like the one I put on REVU) ?
<RainCT> AnAnt: there is xulrunner-1.9-dev
<k0p> RainCT, works fine.
<RainCT> AnAnt: and I think (but better ask asac or someone else from the Mozilla team) that the xulrunner package in Debian is different to that one in Ubuntu
<k0p> RainCT, about control description.. is it too short?
<AnAnt> RainCT: yes, that's what I mean, swt-gtk cannot be synch'ed (because AFAIK, sync means taking the package as it is without any change), what I done is prepared an swt-gtk package the build-depends on xulrunner-1.9-dev instead of xulrunner-dev.
<RainCT> k0p: yes, and not descriptive enough. the description is not there to say if the applications is easy or difficult to use (though you can mention that), but rather to explain what it does
<k0p> RainCT, are you talking about short or long description?
<RainCT> AnAnt: is it based upon that one in Debian (if that's possible)?
<AnAnt> RainCT: yes, it is
<RainCT> k0p: both (although the "easy" part should definitely not be in the short one ;))
<AnAnt> RainCT: I took debian's package, and just changed the build-depends from xulrunner-dev to xulrunner-1.9-dev
<RainCT> AnAnt: then file a merge bug, attach a debdiff against the version in Debian and explain why the changes are necessary, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<k0p> RainCT, "Scan the hosts in your network discovering" should be nice to short description?
<RainCT> k0p: the short description is not like the comment in the .desktop file, so "graphical frontend for nmap" or something like that may be more appropiate
<AnAnt> RainCT: ok, what's the difference between a merge request & sync request ? btw, I did do a request sync when slytherin told me too ( bug 249158 )
<RainCT> k0p: but yes, "utility to scan the hosts in your network" could be used (is nmap only for your local network?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<k0p> RainCT, nop
<k0p> ok
<k0p> Changed the description too
<k0p> RainCT, about watch file.. what's suppose to do?
<devfil> JontheEchidna: I'm not working at the package for now
<JontheEchidna> devfil: ok, thanks
<AnAnt> RainCT: shall I change that to a merge request ?
<RainCT> AnAnt: yes
<RainCT> k0p: check if there are newer versions
<RainCT> k0p: and if there is a newer one download the tarball
<AnAnt> RainCT: what are the changes ? just s/sync/merge/ and  add the debdiff ?
<k0p> hm  sure
<asac> AnAnt: RainCT: xulrunner-dev should already be in last upload iirc
<asac> i added it to ease mergin
<asac> let me check
<AnAnt> asac: that would be great !
<RainCT> k0p: here is an example of a working watch file http://paste.ubuntu.com/28295/plain/
<k0p> RainCT, great :D
<k0p> I undestand now :p
<k0p> thanks. i'm working on it now
 * RainCT tip of the day: don't tell your little brother to use GIMP :P
<RainCT> k0p: you're welcome, thanks for your work :)
<AnAnt> what's that tip ?
<k0p> RainCT, thanks :)
<RainCT> AnAnt: (else he will annoy you every 5 minutes because he doesn't know how to do something :P)
<AnAnt> oh
 * RainCT is experiencing that since some hours ;P
<RainCT> AnAnt: remove the changelog from the bug report, there is no point to have it for new packages. and yes, change the title to merge, attach the debdiff, explain why the merge is needed and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors. unless that isn't necessary anymore now that there is or will be xulrunner-dev in Ubuntu
<k0p> RainCT, \d is digit right?
<smagoun> I have a package that requires /opt/foo/bin to be in the path for building. Is there a way to modify $PATH from within debian/rules so that configure, make etc have /opt/foo/bin on the path? I'd rather not have to build with 'PATH=$PATH:/opt/foo/bin debuild --preserve-envvar PATH'? I'm using CDBS if that matters.
<RainCT> k0p: yes. but just use (.*) for the version number
<RainCT> k0p: now that I look at it Glest is a bad example (upstream changed the tarball name with every release lol)
<asac> AnAnt: RainCT: ok i forgot about uploading it as we were in alpha-2 freeze back then
<k0p> :)
<asac> will do so after updating the USN
<AnAnt> asac: so no need to merge ?
<AnAnt> asac: so no need to merge swt-gtk I mean ?
<AnAnt> asac: what's USN ?
<k0p> RainCT, .+ suppose.. no?
<ion_> Both work, it doesn’t *really* matter. .+ guards agains a hypothetical file called e.g. foo-.tar.gz, but that doesn’t really matter.
<ion_> And i seem to be repeating phrases repeating phrases.
<k0p> ion_, yeah sure :D
<k0p> ion_, do you use ion? or pwm?
<ion_> Nope. Currently i’m using awesome.
<ion_> First of all, ion is non-free. Additionally, awesome is better anyway. :-)
<k0p> awesome ?
<ion_> apt-cache show awesome
<k0p> ion_, omg.. i'm seeing screenshots..
<k0p> :o
<asac> AnAnt: wait one or two hours until the current upoad has built
<k0p> it's looks nice
<asac> currently uploading
<AnAnt> asac: great, thanks
<asac> AnAnt: xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<asac> thats what goes up
<geser> persia: any idea how to proceed with the batik .orig.tar.gz?
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<asac> AnAnt: why do you ask and leave quickly?
<asac> AnAnt: whats the issue with libnspr4 in hardy for oyu?
<AnAnt> asac: that's quickly ?
<asac> AnAnt: well. you are still here
<asac> not sure why you would leave the other channel ;)
<asac> libnspr4 is a left over thing from feisty most likely
<AnAnt> asac: for a while, there has been that package libnspr4-0d, which appears in update manager, yet when I try to update it, I get an error that it conflicts with some other package (I think libnspr4)
<asac> urgh
<AnAnt> asac: ah, thanks
<AnAnt> asac: as for the other channel, I don't think that I left quickly
<asac> AnAnt: you left without reason ;)
<asac> anyway
<asac> thats bad
<asac> (libnspr4)
<asac> AnAnt: what exactly does update-manager tell you?
<AnAnt> asac: I don't remember what file exists in both packages
<AnAnt> asac: anyways, I removed libnspr4 now
<asac> thats bad
<asac> AnAnt: did update manager suggest you that?
<asac> or did it refuse to upgrade completely?
<AnAnt> asac: well, untill yesterday, it would fetch the update and attempt to install it, then gives me that file conflict error
<AnAnt> asac: then today, apt-get says it will hold back libnspr4-0d
<asac> AnAnt: apt-get or update manager?
<AnAnt> asac: apt-get ! update manager would say something that it cannot upgrade all packages when it starts (ie. before download attempt)
<asac> AnAnt: ok thanks. apt-get dist-upgrade should have removed that package though. did you try that?
<AnAnt> asac: no, but I think you're right
<k0p> RainCT, It's already upload the fixes. can you take a look again? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<asac> AnAnt: ok thanks :(
<NCommander> ScottK, morning
<AnAnt> asac: you tried youtube with gnash ?
<asac> in intrepid? doesnt work due to some gstreamer issues i presume
<AnAnt> asac: in hardy
<NCommander> asac, try using swfdec, I had much better luck
<asac> AnAnt: in hardy its 0.8.2 .... might be that youtube changed their player so it doesnt work anymore ... right. we should do a backport. please try the player in ~gnash ppa
<AnAnt> asac: I did
<AnAnt> asac: it does play, but very wierd
<AnAnt> asac: I used 0.8.3 from the PPA
<asac> hmm
<asac> works for me
<asac> maybe just a specific youtube player is broken, but others work?
<asac> AnAnt: which link doesnt work for oyu?
<AnAnt> asac: slow, cannot rewind the video back, the play button does nothing (doesn't switch to pause)
 * NCommander looks for a sponsor
<AnAnt> asac: one of the ubuntudevelopers videos called Jockey
<asac> AnAnt: ok. thats not completely broken then :)
<asac> most likely it just doesnt work for most players
<AnAnt> asac: I tried another video too
<AnAnt> asac: also, there's a flash plugin called JWPlayer (something like that), doesn't work well
<AnAnt> asac: that's not youtube
<asac> AnAnt: youtube has a bunch of different players ... if the player looks the same it wouldnt work
<AnAnt> asac: prolly, I should file a bug or so
<asac> AnAnt: look for older videos
<AnAnt> asac: ok
<NCommander> anyone care to look and perpahs sponsor codeblocks?
<coppro> in a makefile, is there anyway to explicitly call another target?
<coppro> wait, nvm
<persia> geser_: After reading the debian-java@ thread, I'm really uncertain.  I'm tempted to say "Whatever the maintainer wants".  Worst case, we have a manual merge next time.
<LucidFox> How do Ubuntu buildds handle packages build-depending on sun-java?-jdk?
<LucidFox> Do they just fail to build?
<soren> preseeded acceptance of license.
<soren> IIRC.
<soren> LucidFox: ^
<LucidFox> How do I test-build them in pbuilder?
<soren> preseeded acceptance of license. :)
<LucidFox> fails in pbuilder with default settings
<persia> LucidFox: The magic code is at wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/KnowledgeBase
<LucidFox> maybe I should just switch it to build with openjdk?
<soren> persia: What? You document stuff instead of figuring everything out from scratch every time? That's cheating!
<soren> LucidFox: If you can, that's certainly preferable.
<persia> soren: It's my part to save the universe: less keystrokes means less electrons losing momentum, and ultimately, the delay of total heat-death.
<LucidFox> The way I see it, batik has been forever FTBFS, so there's nothing currently depending on it and getting it into universe would be more important than keeping compatibility with Java 5.
<soren> persia: Hippie.
<persia> LucidFox: slytherin is tracking an effort to get everything to work ith gcj or openJDK: any help is surely appreciated.
<soren> persia: :)
<persia> LucidFox: I'm all for putting it in universe, although especially in the case of batik, I encourage you to get input from slytherin, who has a plan (involving some SVN pull from fop and what not)
<LucidFox> persia> there's some discussion in bug #150484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150484 in batik "batik has FTFBS forever" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150484
<LucidFox> "Also Emmet Hikory (persia), suggested that the svn export currently done from fop svn to get source of pdf transcoder library should go as a patch instead of in orig.tar.gz. We have not reached any decision in this aspect also."
<nhandler> I just want to be clear on this. We are no longer meant to document in debian/changelog when we update the Maintainer field in debian/control, right?
<persia> LucidFox: Heh.  RIght.  I was just reviewing the debian-java@ discussion, and it seems there are a lot of opinions.  I'm not going to block on my opinion, as there are too many opinions for me to be sure I'm right.
<LucidFox> What about prebuilt jars?
<persia> LucidFox: Well, you need to delete the binaries, or at least otherwise ensure that nothing prebuilt gets into the binary packages.
<LucidFox> it doesn't get into the binary packages
<LucidFox> I know freecol removes prebuilt jars from the orig.tar.gz
<LucidFox> and libwoodstox-java, which it depends on
<nhandler> I just want to be clear on this. We are no longer meant to document in debian/changelog when we update the Maintainer field in debian/control, right?
<cody-somerville> nhandler, Right. We just assume uploads that have empty changelogs are just updates to the maintainer field.
<nhandler> Thanks cody-somerville. I just wanted to make sure. Someone should probably update the update-maintainer script
<amikrop> Hello. I have a Game Boy Advance game (in an actuall Game Boy disquette). Is there any way I can play it in my pc?
<joaopinto> amikrop, wrong channel ?
<amikrop> joaopinto: I use Ubuntu 8.04.
<joaopinto> this channel is not for ubuntu support, that is #ubuntu
<amikrop> Oh, alright.
<nedko> hi persia
<nedko> persia: http://nedko.arnaudov.name/tmp/ladi-patchage-20080706.png
<persia> nedko: Looking good.
<k0p> someone can review last changes of my package, please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<emgent> hello
<nhandler> Hi emgent
<emgent> someone have time to see libtool?
<emgent> new intrepid upload caused FTBFS in wmaker package
<emgent> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/libtool/ltmain.sh', needed by `ltmain.sh'.  Stop.
<emgent> some main dev can take a look?
<norsetto> emgent: there was an email about new libtool in the devel m.l. this morning, perhaps its related to this problem
<nhandler> I've been wanting to know this for a while, what is the difference between debian/control and debian/control.in?
<persia> nhandler: often control.in is used to generate control
<nhandler> persia, So if I need to make a change to the control file for a package that has both debian/control and debian/control.in, I should modify debian/control.in?
<persia> This is typically when there are some values in control that need to be updated regularly under some circumstances: maybe it handles automatically changing binary package names, or maintainers, or debian/ubuntu differences, or something.
 * norsetto would change both
 * norsetto did actually change both
<persia> nhandler: I usually modify both, just to be sure.  Some packages automatically generate control at packaging time, and some don't, and it's often not worth determining which type of package you happen to have.
<nhandler> norsetto, But if the debian/control.in generates the debian/control file, wouldn't it override any changes made to debian/control?
<persia> nhandler: Depends on whether the control.in -> control generation happens automatically or manually.
<norsetto> nhandler: as persia said, there are csases when it doesn't, and even if it does it will just overwrite it correctly
<nhandler> Ok, I'll edit both files. I think this is is the easiest approach. Thanks persia and norsetto
<norsetto> nhandler: de nada
<norsetto> persia: are you happy to be in the legacy list, or would you and/or jussi move to the new one?
<jmarsden> Anyone know what the build dependencies should be when packaging a Java app (iriverter)?  Or where this kind of info is documented?
<norsetto> jmarsden: the debian java policy should give some hints I guess
<jmarsden> norsetto: OK, but I think they may have changed now Ubuntu uses openjdk?  I'm fixing LP#91237 and the fix is fine, but the package won't build using pbuilder because of dependency issues for me...
<norsetto> jmarsden: the policy says : "Be sure to manage all dependencies by hand in debian/control" :-)
<jmarsden> Hmmm, that could be more helpful :-)
<norsetto> jmarsden: we have a new jama team just been established, they surely should be able to help you, personally, I know zilch about Java
<norsetto> jmarsden: well, make it java even
<jmarsden> OK, how should I contact the new Java team folks?
<norsetto> jmarsden: through LP, there was an announcement in the motu m.l. recently
<jmarsden> OK, cool, I'll look for that.  Thanks.
<norsetto> jmarsden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam
<jmarsden> norsetto: Thanks, I'll check out #ubuntu-java and ask there :-)
<norsetto> jmarsden: np
<persia> jmarsden: #ubuntu-java is the place, but it's often quiet
<persia> norsetto: I'll check with Jussi and let you know.
<norsetto> persia: thx
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, got my request for mentor?? :)
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: when was it sent?
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, yesterday
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: address?
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, andreserl at ubuntu-pe.org
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: sorry, I mean to which address :-)
<RoAkSoAx> i sent it to: motu-mentoring-reception at reponses.net
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: strange, can you check with huats?
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, got a reply saying: Is being held until the list moderator can review it for approval. because:  Post by non-member to a members-only list
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: yes,thats why you should check with huats, he is the administrator and usually he is very fast in doing these
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool thanks :)
<nxvl> we love huats
<nxvl> :D
 * RoAkSoAx slaps nxvl :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, i'm finally an engineer :D
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: otherwise send it to me and I'll forward it to the list (but don't tell anybody ;-))
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, haha ok will do :)
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: contratulations ingeniebrio!
<norsetto> nxvl: ingenierito ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, that's right :D
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, se ment *ebrio* as in drunk :D
<nxvl> norsetto: it's a spanish word play ingeniero -> engineer, ebrio -> drunk
<norsetto> nxvl, RoAkSoAx: yes, but being a young engineer, doesn't make you an "ingenierito"? :-)
<nxvl> actually yes
<nxvl> but ingeniebrio is funnier
<nxvl> :D
<norsetto> :P
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, and some other ppl (not me) may also take it as if you aren't taking him/her serious enough to be an engineer :D
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: yes, that was the subtle mocking hint
<RoAkSoAx> lol :( xDD hahaha
<nxvl> so
<nxvl> now that you are free
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://augeas.net/page/Creating_a_lens_step_by_step
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: you have homework
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahaha ok, will take a look xD
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, just forwarded you the request :)
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCentralizedServiceAdministrator/Augeas
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pick one
<nxvl> norsetto: i will pair RoAkSoAx with emgent
<nxvl> don't need to read his application
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: send it to me also
<nxvl> norsetto: i will take care of this one
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, done
<tacone> hello, I am giving a shot to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grace/+bug/248924, I attached a debdiff and asked for sponsorship. anyone would like to review it ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248924 in grace "New Xmgrace upstream release (5.1.22) available" [Undecided,In progress]
<geser> tacone: we upload to intrepid and not unstable, so you should target intrepid instead of unstable
<tacone> geser: omg !
<tacone> lol
<tacone> correcting
<nxvl> vorian: around?
<NCommander> Anyone around who can sponsor a revu package?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, moo
 * NCommander feeds cody-somerville 
<tacone> geser: corrected
<NCommander> cody-somerville, did it (finally) finish building?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Indeed. I also belt it for Hardy and installed it.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, any reason you didn't advocate it?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Of course :)
 * NCommander waits for for it
<tacone> geser: that little diff is everything I need to attach for a new upstream version, right ?
<geser> tacone: I'm currently in no condition to give a full review
<tacone> geser: ok
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so what was wrong?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, There was some mime issues and also it seemed like some icons were missing in the UI
<NCommander> cody-somerville, which icons appears ot be missing
<NCommander> and what was the mime issue?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, in the create new project dialogue
<cody-somerville> NCommander, in the left pane
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I have a screenshot. Let me upload it.
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> THe icons appears to be there for me ...
<nedko> how do i sign without adding entry to debian/changelog?
<coppro> cody can you look at mine again please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4
 * NCommander waits from Mr cody-somerville's screenshot to upload
<cody-somerville> NCommander, http://cody.zapto.org/Screenshot-CodeblocksIssue.png
<porthose> Is this the accepted format for copyright files?   http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat  Or is there some other format I should be using?
<NCommander> Hrm .......
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I think I had the same problem with upstreams binaries
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Also, mime stuff didn't take effect right away.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Although I just checked (I've rebooted since I was working on your package) and it seems to recognize it fine now.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I had that issue before, I honestly am not sure what the cause is
<NCommander> The mime file is properly installed, and dh_installmime runs right
<coppro> is code::blocks any good?
<NCommander> I've never had to deal with mime files, but I'd guess that maybe the shell doesn't check for new MIME types until you reload it
<NCommander> s/shells/Nautilus/KDE shell/etc/g.
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Well, right after installing, when I clicked the Code Blocks files (an xml file), it opened in Firefox who knew to open it in Code Blocks.
<cody-somerville> However, for some reason, Thunar didn't catch on until presumably after I rebooted.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, dh_installmime is calling update-mime-database
<NCommander> cody-somerville, it might be a glitch in xubuntu, it appears to work right here with GNOME
<cody-somerville> Thats what I feared.
<norsetto> nxvl: do you want to take care of the other too?
<nxvl> norsetto: what other?
 * nxvl checks
<nxvl> norsetto: Mike?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, someone with lot's of patience :P
<norsetto> nxvl: yes
<nxvl> norsetto: yep, i will mail dktrkranz
<norsetto> nxvl: thx
<NCommander> so just the icons then
 * NCommander plays more with the mime issue
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I'm wondering what one Thunar relies on - the desktop file or the mime file you install.
<NCommander> The desktop files don't assiocate it with its binary files
<NCommander> It's got to be the mime file
<NCommander> I'm chasing down the other issue
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Ughh...
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Have you looked at src/setup/mime ?
<NCommander> That's the mime file I install
<cody-somerville> NCommander, So you just copied it to debian/ ?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I just installed upstream's binaries, and sitll have no icons in the Projects lists
<NCommander> cody-somerville, the icons issue is upstream bug
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Okay. Thank you for confirming.
<NCommander> I just didn't notice it before I've used codeblocks before
<NCommander> Its likely they forgot to package a file in the source repo or something
 * NCommander downloads the Windows version to see if thats the case
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so should I also make it available as a hardy backport?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I'd worry about getting it into Intrepid first :)
<cody-somerville> NCommander, also, if you can patch CodeBlocks to fix the icon issue that would be great
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I just installed WINE, and I got the MIME assiocation right off the bat
<cody-somerville> NCommander, in Xubuntu?
<NCommander> In regular ubuntu
<NCommander> I'm going to install xubuntu and check
<NCommander> cody-somerville, it's a wxWidgets bug
<NCommander> Let me take a screenshot of the Windows version so you can see what I mean specific
<coppro> cody-sommerville, can you look at the new version of libmk4?
<NCommander> bad
<NCommander> *bah
<cody-somerville> Thats not going to work.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnewfromtemplavc7.png
<NCommander> THat's what it looks like in Windows (sans the check screenshot window)
<NCommander> its a wxWidgets bug
<cody-somerville> Ahhh... okay.
<NCommander> I'll file a bug against wxGTK
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I am installing xubuntu-desktop ;-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so can I get a advocate?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I'm just double checking everything. I think this'll be my first advocate come to think of it.
<NCommander> Your good at it
<cody-somerville> Well, thank you.
<NCommander> And patient too ;-)
<NCommander> now I just need a plus +1
<cody-somerville> Ahh!! I get what you're doing :P
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, Trying to say nice things so I'll get you an advocate, haha ;]
<NCommander> I mean them ;-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, bug filed against wxWidgets
 * NCommander watches xubuntu run
<NCommander> cody-somerville, how can I help out in regard?
<tacone> what's the policy for Apache DocumentRoot in Intrepid ? debian now seems to use /srv/www/, will ubuntu stick to /var/www ? where to ask about that ?
<Flannel> tacone: -server I think has been discussing it
<tacone> Flannel: I knew that, but I don't know the conclusion they came to :)
<stgraber> cody-somerville: hey, I'm the (sort of) maintainer of italc for Edubuntu. It's a classroom management software that you can use to remote control computers. For now we have logout/shutdown/reboot working for gnome (gdm-signal and gnome-session-save) and KDE (dcop). I would have liked to add XFCE to the list, do you know how to logout from the command line ? (I guess shutdown and reboot using gdm-signal will work with XFCE as well)
<tacone> oh  the channel you mean. right
<tacone> thanks
<Flannel> Mmmm, one of their recent meetings coveredit, I don't remember
 * NCommander waits for Cody
<NCommander> brb
<cody-somerville> stgraber, calling xfce4-session-logout would do the same thing as clicking our logout/shutdown button.
<stgraber> cody-somerville: great, will push that change upstream, thanks. (one-liner to add one more desktop to the list, that's great :))
<cody-somerville> stgraber, calling that won't automatically close the session though and what not. It'll bring up the dialogue.
<cody-somerville> Is that what you're looking for?
<stgraber> no, is there some kind of --force parameter ?
<stgraber> teachers don't usually ask their students if they want to close the session :) so I need the sessions to close when they click logout
<norsetto> nhandler: thx for answering!
<nhandler> No problem norsetto. I still can't believe I sent my original reply to the wrong address
<norsetto> nhandler: don't worry, I also sent my email to two wrong addresses ;-) pls. let me know if you have special requirements, of if you are happy just to help anybody
<NCommander> Oooh
<NCommander> Xubuntu got sexy from 7.04
<nhandler> norsetto, I'm fine helping anyone. Just keep in mind, I'm still not a MOTU, and I'm still learning myself.
<NCommander> My fn keys don't work anymore ...
<cody-somerville> NCommander, are you on Intrepid?
<norsetto> nhandler: :-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, hardy
<NCommander> But I'm considering dist-ugprading to Intrepid
 * NCommander removes ubuntu-desktop
<NCommander> edr
<NCommander> Which package needs to get nuked to kill GNOME?
 * NCommander looks for a proper theme
<NCommander> and xcfe-dusk is the current window
<NCommander> err, winner
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so anything else found?
<LaserJock> I don't need to get any acks to sync a NEW package do I? we assume if it made it into Debian it's good enough for us
<cody-somerville> LaserJock, Do you don't need an ack, silly :P
<cody-somerville> gah
<cody-somerville> "No, of course you don't need an ack, silly :P"
<LaserJock> you know, just checkin'
<LaserJock> see if you guys hadn't made some STV package voting system while I wasn't looking
<cody-somerville> : O
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so am I going to get advocated?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I imagine we can get it uploaded this evening.
<NCommander> did you advocate it on REVU so it shows 0 (1) or something like that?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I'm just going to finish going over the binary packages that get produced and then I'm going to twist LaserJock's arm into giving the second advocate.
<NCommander> sweet
<LaserJock> lol
<NCommander> But leave LaserJock's arm box alone
<NCommander> ARMs are awesome
<LaserJock> ewww, don't touch my ARM ;-)
 * NCommander can't decide which xcfe skin/thme to use
<NCommander> well, that works for now
<cody-somerville> stgraber, I'm looking and I'm not really seeing anything.
<cody-somerville> I just asked upstream and they're 99.9% sure there isn't that sort of functionality ATM.
<NCommander> xubuntu is aweomse
<NCommander> so now what can I do to help
<cody-somerville> NCommander, with Xubuntu?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, yeah
<cody-somerville> NCommander, well, first step would be to subscribe to the xubuntu-devel mailing list and add #xubuntu-devel to your auto-join.
<cody-somerville> :)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, done and done
<norsetto> nxvl: check my email
 * nxvl refreshes
<nxvl> norsetto: where did you send it? i don't have any mail from you
<norsetto> nxvl: ah yes, there is some garbage appended to the address
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> evolution?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so my package?
<norsetto> nxvl: no, I guess I just made a cut & paste error, resent, please check it out
<cody-somerville> stgraber, It doesn't seem like it would be very difficult to add the functionality you're looking for.
<cody-somerville> stgraber, You can modify an xfce4 setting to disable PromptOnLogout and call that command
<stgraber> ok, I'll have a look, thanks.
<cody-somerville> stgraber, If you require any assistance, I'll be happy to help.
 * NCommander now has a revu at 127.0.0.1 :-)
<cody-somerville> :)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-19
<cody-somerville> NCommander, okay, I advocated it.
<NCommander> finally!
 * cody-somerville rolls eyes. :P
<cody-somerville> The package isn't debian perfect (I wish I could review like some of the debian folk can) but I don't think we'll have too much trouble getting it into the archive and soon into Debian.
<coppro> cody can you go over mine then? please?
<cody-somerville> coppro, ermmm... I guess. I've probably missed my bus already anyhow.,
<cody-somerville> coppro, link?
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4
<coppro> thanks
<nxvl> ScottK: ping
<coppro> any MOTUs around?
<cody-somerville> I am.
<coppro> oh
<cody-somerville> coppro, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libmk4
<cody-somerville> nxvl, hey
<nxvl> cody-somerville: hi!
<cody-somerville> nxvl, want to do me a favour? :)
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> shot
<coppro> thanks cody
<nxvl> cody-somerville: yes, sure
<cody-somerville> nxvl, I've been assisting NCommander over the last 24 hours to get  his codeblocks package on revu in shape.
<cody-somerville> nxvl, I was wondering if maybe you could take a look to see if you'd be able to provide a second advocate so we can get it uploaded?
<nxvl> it takes an eternity to build
<cody-somerville> nxvl, hehe. It isn't so bad if you upload it to a PPA.
<nxvl> cody-somerville: i'm not a MOTU yet
<cody-somerville> nxvl, no?
<nxvl> nope
<cody-somerville> Sorry to bother you then.
<nxvl> np
<coppro> okay, upstream includes an outdated config.guess, what do I do?
<nxvl> ask upstream to update it
<coppro> in the meanwhile?
<nxvl> try to build it
<nxvl> sometime it includes some .in file or something that updates it
<coppro> lintian gives an error :(
<coppro> and apparently I can't just replace it
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> actually in that particular case i would:
<nxvl> a) ask upstream to include it and wait
<coppro> done
<nxvl> b) patch it, and send the patch to upstream
<jmarsden> I'm having a dependency issue building iriverter using pbuilder, can anyone help please?  It builds fine under 8.0.4 (x86) but not in pbuilder.
<coppro> how do I download the stuff necessary to pbuilder?
<nxvl> apt-get?
<nxvl> i don't understand the question
<jmarsden> copro... stuff like??  sudo apt-get install pbuilder installs it for me.
<coppro> not that, one moment
<cody-somerville> coppro, just copy over the config stuff over at build time and delete it in your clean statement.
<coppro> ok ty
<coppro> oh, it's just pbuilder completion being stupid
<coppro> nvm
<coppro> hmm... error is in satisfying the build dependencies
<coppro> don't have any problems with hardy...
<coppro> someone name a random universe package
<crimsun_> exfalso
<wgrant> Very random.
<wgrant> coppro: Have you enabled universe in your pbuilder?
<coppro> no
<coppro> which is likely the case
<coppro> *issue
<coppro> jmarsden: something about depending on a virtual package I think
<jmarsden> coppro: Yes, there's supposedly a table specifying how to satisfy such virtua dependencies... but man pbuilder doesn't seem to tell me where that table is... ?
<coppro> it's a problem with the package source I think then
<jmarsden> coppro: Well, iriverter is already packaged and so at some point I presume it must have built OK with pbuilder?  I'm fixing a minor bug... bug fix is fine, but pbuilder won't build it, which irks me.
<jmarsden> I wonder if the new openjdk stuff in Hardy changed something about Java package build depends?
<coppro> try the --extra-packages option
<jmarsden> OK, will do.
<coppro> i don't know if it will really help but
<coppro> its worth a try
<cody-somerville> coppro, I followed up
<coppro> ok ty
 * NCommander inhales
 * NCommander begins hacking apart revu
<coppro> thx for the feedback
<coppro> can someone help me set up CDBS please?
<NCommander> coppro, what do you need to setup?
<coppro> the whole thing
<NCommander> Run dh_make, and select CDBS
<NCommander> If its something that works via make/make install, it's pretty much done ;-)
<coppro> hmm
<NCommander> damn it, brb
<NCommander> Would anyone like to be the second advocate of codeblocks?
<coppro> I would like to be, but I'm not a MOTU :(
<NCommander> heh, its appericated
 * NCommander watches keys get imported from launchpad
<wgrant> NCommander: You might want to try a smaller team.
<coppro> what's the format for 00list?
<NCommander> wgrant, yeah, I discovered that the hard way
<NCommander> coppro, its just the patch names
<coppro> ok
 * NCommander has it pulls the keys from my personal launchpad team
<NCommander> it appears fetch-launchpad-keys ignores the config file
<wgrant> Quite possibly.
<NCommander> SOmewhat anonying
<NCommander> I don't like the hardcoded paths either :-/
<jmarsden> coppro: I think dpatch or whatever patch creation tool you are using should update 00list automagically?
<coppro> I was converting from diff patches
<jmarsden> OK.
 * NCommander makes a test team
<NCommander> ahah
<NCommander> Cool, I can just use my username and get that one specific key :-)
<NCommander> yeah, it appears most/all of the scripts ignore the config file
<NCommander> (aside from the webpage)
<coppro> great
<coppro> I now have a random failure
<coppro> oh, I know why
<coppro> insidious
<coppro> is there any way to change the name my packages are signed with by default?
<NCommander> coppro, define the env variables DEBNAME and DEBEMAIL
<coppro> ok ty
 * NCommander has a fully functional revu at 127.0.0.1 ^_^
<coppro> debuild should always be passed --lintian-opts -i
<coppro> it should be a law or something
<wgrant> NCommander: Make sure you have it turn off email, though.
<wgrant> NCommander: I've spammed a few people with it once when I forgot to disable things.
<NCommander> Is there a handy disable switch?
<wgrant> Since my changes last week, I belive that altering the email address in the config will get everything to respect it, but I'd grep to make sure.
<coppro> yay lintian-complaint-free!
<foxmike> Good evening! Is there an f-spot expert around? I have a little compilation/packaging problem to sort out with f-spot 0.4.4 for hardy...
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ping
<coppro> just ask anyway
<coppro> worst-case-scenario: no one can help
<coppro> foxmike: ping
<foxmike> Here is the thing: f-spot seems to try to install upon compilation some data-hooks under /usr/lib, and that makes the compilation crash since it is done via debuild, with user permissions.  I've located where in the Makefile it happens, but I don't know how to fix such thing...
<coppro> ok
<coppro> one moment, installing build-deps
<foxmike> ok thanks
<coppro> odds are the makefile just needs to be changed to install to $(PREFIX)/usr/lib
<foxmike> ok, check I'll try this... I guess $(PREFIX) will be something like (put working directory here)/f-spot-0.4.4/debian/tmp or something? (sorry for the noob question, I'm fairly new to all this...)
<coppro> it should be substituted in by the build system, but I'm not sure
<coppro> so you're trying to compile 0.4.4 right?
<coppro> where did you get the source from?
<coppro> foxmike: I need a copy of the 0.4.4 source, may I ask where you got it?
<foxmike> Well, I got it from f-spot website I've copied the debian directory from 0.4.3...
<coppro> ok
<coppro> ty
<foxmike> thanks to you!:)
<foxmike> coppro: have you got it?  If not, I can send you a copy...
<coppro> yeah I've got it, and I think I have a better solution
<foxmike> go ahead
<coppro> 0.4.4 is already in intrepid
<coppro> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/f/f-spot/f-spot_0.4.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<foxmike> geez, I'm looking almost every day if it is there (I'm working on the package to learn, mostly...) and I didn't check today... anyway, I try to compile like this if it doesn't, well, I'll backport from intrepid!;)
<foxmike> thanks for the link
<coppro> ok
<foxmike> It's still listed as f-spot0.4.2 on packages.ubuntu.com/f-spot ...:~
<foxmike> thanks again coppro, I got to go!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, here!
<marnanel> Is this the wrong place for asking a question about packaging even if it's not a MOTU thing, or is there a better place for that?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, had to run for a while
<marnanel> (it is an Ubuntu thing, but not a MOTU thing.)
<coppro> you can probably ask anyway
<marnanel> okay.  What if I have a .deb I didn't make and I want to unpack it so I can make changes?  I have lots of guides from various places telling me how to build them, but I haven't found how to unbuild them.
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ok
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: stay here
<nxvl> vorian: ping
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, k ;)
<coppro> where did you get it from?
<coppro> ideally, you want the source package
<vorian> yo!
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> vorian: this is RoAkSoAx, you mentee
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: this is vorian, your mentor
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> i hope you 2 the best on the mentoring program
<vorian> howdy RoAkSoAx
<nxvl> make me proud!
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, master!! :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, i'm ready to role xD
<vorian> excellent
<marnanel> coppro: ah, that makes sense.  I'll get that, then.
 * marnanel used to know how to do this (at least to some extent), but it's been years...
<coppro> well, the source package isn't necessarily the source code, it's the .diff.gz, .orig.gz, and .dsc
<marnanel> right
 * marnanel has it now.  yay
<marnanel> thanks.  I will try this and see how it goes...
<ScottK> nxvl: Pong
<nxvl> ScottK: i was looking for you to mention my application, but you already replied, so nm
<nxvl> ScottK: and Thanks for the support
<coppro> ScottK: you up for a REVU?
<ScottK> nxvl: You're welcome, you deserve it.
<LucidFox> !seen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen
<coppro> any MOTUs willing to do a REVU?
<LucidFox> coppro> What package?
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libmk4
<coppro> thanks
 * LucidFox looks
<LucidFox> coppro> commented
<coppro> ty
<coppro> one question
<coppro> how do I get dh_install to install do a different name?
<cody-somerville> coppro, you can't
<coppro> that's why I used regular install for lintian-overrides
<LucidFox> Ah.
<LucidFox> Then it's fine.
<cody-somerville> coppro, all the debhelper scripts have pretty comprehensive man pages.
<coppro> yeah, that's what I thought
<coppro> which is why I was pretty sure I was doing the right thing (as I understand it, intrepid has dh_lintian)
<LucidFox> Isn't dh_lintian part of debhelper 7?
<LucidFox> and you use 5
<coppro> I should use binary-indep for Python stuff, right?
<LucidFox> binary-indep is for arch:all packages
<coppro> oh, ok
<coppro> wait, but Python is arch:all
<LucidFox> cody-somerville, would you like the honor of sponsoring codeblocks, or should I do it? :)
<coppro> ok, dumb question
<coppro> how do you put a paragraph break in a long package description
<LucidFox>  .
<cody-somerville> LucidFox, what would you do differently?
<LucidFox> a space, followed by a dot
<coppro> ok ty
<LucidFox> for example, I'd use install instead of cp
<LucidFox> like coppro just did :)
<coppro> great, now dpkg-source is complaining
<LucidFox> and I'd remove the upstream debian from the orig.tar.gz rather than diffing against it
<coppro> apparently the +x mode on my patchfiles won't get through to the diff... that's a problem
<LucidFox> coppro> Python is arch:all, but your _own_ package should be arch:all to use -indep
<coppro> yeah, my source package has a python component. I just haven't gotten around to packing it
<coppro> along with the docs and the tcl
<LucidFox> ah
<coppro> I was making sure that went into -indep, which is what I figured
<LucidFox> well, if it's a binding for a C library, then the C library will typically be arch:any and the binding will be arch:all
<coppro> how do I deal with 'warning: executable mode 0755 of 'debian/patches/disable-test-cleanup.dpatch' will not be represented in diff'
<LucidFox> Ignore it.
<coppro> ok
<coppro> ok, new version on REVU
<coppro> and now that it's gotta be perfect i can get to the docs :P
<coppro> should -dev recommend or suggest -doc?
<nxvl> jcastro: around?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, congratz.
<coppro> yeah, congrats
<NCommander> on what? cody-somerville?
<coppro> (I hope to enjoy your new package once 8.10 comes out)
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I just uploaded codeblocks.
 * NCommander faints from shock
<NCommander> cody-somerville, why'd you feel the package didn't mean Debian expectations?
<coppro> pretty good time from "decides to make package" to package
<NCommander> coppro, not really ...
<cody-somerville> NCommander, I don't think I said that.
<NCommander> Er, I thought someone did
<NCommander> But my memory is about as reliable as a Windows Vista workstation
<gnomefreak> can anyone point me in right direction to fix this issue in my intrepid chroot? next post will be error
<gnomefreak> debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
<gnomefreak> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<gnomefreak> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<gnomefreak> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<gnomefreak> E: Failed to process build dependencies
<gnomefreak> oops way too many lines
<NCommander> gnomefreak, in your chroot, type: mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<NCommander> And you probably need to manually add the Debian-exim group
<NCommander> (groupadd -s Debian-exim)
<gnomefreak> there is not option -s
<coppro> what compression does .deb use? I thought it was .tar.gz, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<gnomefreak> isnt it zip?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, who was the other advocate?
<coppro> LucidFoz
<coppro> s/z/x/
<NCommander> sweeeet
<coppro> he advocated it when I asked him to check my package
<coppro> I think
<NCommander> So he did it by mistake?
<NCommander> ...
<coppro> no
<NCommander> Eh, if that what it takes ;-)
 * NCommander watches Ubuntu suddenly explode in an amazing display of colors and Debian swirls
<coppro> anyone know what compression format a .deb is?
<NCommander> ar archive
<NCommander> use ar x to extract
<NCommander> and the man page to determine how to compress
<coppro> oh ok ty
<coppro> ar r isn't it?
<gnomefreak> what is [--gid ID]
<NCommander> gnomefreak, the GID of the group you are creating
<gnomefreak> assuming group id
<NCommander> coppro, don't know off hand
<gnomefreak> how would i know what it is :(
<coppro> make one up that isn't taken I guess
 * NCommander loves looking at codeblocks in the archive
<NCommander> It's like
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> I did that
<gnomefreak> is there a way to list all gids?
<NCommander> cat /etc/group
<NCommander> THe first number is the gid
<NCommander> Just pick an unusued one
<gnomefreak> thanks
<NCommander> cody-somerville, so now my package is in the NEW queue, right?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, correct.
<NCommander> So in seven days, I'll get the email notification about REJECT(ed) ;-)
<cody-somerville> NCommander, :)
<gnomefreak> it seems i cant use a number that isnt used already. error message addgroup: The user `125' does not exist.
<NCommander> gnomefreak, just do "groupadd -s Debian-exim"
<NCommander> Or loose the -s if it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> NCommander: cant -s isnt an option
<NCommander> then just groupadd Debian-exim
<gnomefreak> ok i did and got no output im gonna say this is good and i will try dpkg again thanks
<LucidFox> Will version 1.7.dfsg be considered bigger than 1.7?
<gnomefreak> NCommander: it worked ;)
<NCommander> LucidFox, Well, if I remember how dpkg works, the string gets turned into numbers (its a char I think), and the greater sum is the higher package version. THat's why x86suse > ubuntu
<NCommander> Sadly :-/
<NCommander> *char cast
<NCommander> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Which-Internet.aspx - lol
<coppro> ok, new confusion
<coppro> upstream puts all the documentation in doc/
 * NCommander apt-get gets your confusion
<coppro> all this needs to be put in /usr/share/doc/package/html
<coppro> can I specify that somehow in package.docs?
<coppro> it gets seriously confused if I just try doc/*
<NCommander> Can't you just list the path to the docs folder and it will recursively do the rest?
 * NCommander admits its been awhile since he had such fuck
<NCommander> ... fun
<NCommander> damn it
<NCommander> Two thoughts crashed at extactly the same time; my pager going off, and that statement
<coppro> it puts them all into the /usr/share/doc/package/
<coppro> how do I get it to go another level down
<NCommander> ,,?
<NCommander> er ..
<coppro> I need it to be in /usr/share/doc/package/html/
<NCommander> I'd just manually create the doc package with some fancy dh_install rules then ...
<coppro> or I could just cp -a doc debian/tmp/html
<coppro> and put debian/tmp/html into the .docs file
<NCommander> go for it
<coppro> ok ill say you told me to do it lol
<coppro> or you know what
<coppro> 'doc' is an okay folder name
<NCommander> ack
<coppro> what?
<NCommander> nm
 * NCommander sends a rst packet into the channel
 * coppro /clears
<gnomefreak> do we know status of ruby1.8?
 * NCommander throws more rst packets and an x-mas tree too
 * coppro clears multiple times
<coppro> ow
<coppro> I just came up with a new warning lintian should check
<coppro> if there exists a debian/patches/*.dpatch and you don't build-depend dpatch, something is probably wrong
<coppro> gaah! what options are there for Section: in a doc-base file?
<coppro> found it
<coppro> but the examples in the doc-base docs are invalid :(
<coppro> wait, no
<coppro> stupid lintian
<gnomefreak> its funny how chroot doesnt install apt
<coppro> it doesn't?
<gnomefreak> nope
<coppro> you used debootstrap right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<coppro> well, my chroot has apt
<gnomefreak> i have 5 chroots set up intrepid is only one that doesnt install apt
<coppro> not really much else, but it definitely has apt
<gnomefreak> root@Development:/# apt-get update
<gnomefreak> bash: apt-get: command not found
<coppro> O.o
<coppro> try reinstalling your chroot then?
<gnomefreak> coppro: 2 times
<coppro> sudo chroot /chroot/intrepid
<coppro> apt-get update
<coppro> <bunch of crap>
<gnomefreak> ending up downloading it from p.u.c moving it to /var/chroot/intrepid/home and installing it with dpkg
<gnomefreak> this breakage is recent
<gnomefreak> last 7 days or so
<coppro> I made my chroot yesterday
<coppro> or the day before, I forget
<gnomefreak> i had one set up last week but i had broken it so im setting it up again. last week apt was installible
<gnomefreak> -i +a
<coppro> I just made another one:
<coppro> I: Retrieving Release
<coppro> I: Retrieving Packages
<coppro> I: Validating Packages
<coppro> I: Resolving dependencies of required packages...
<coppro> I: Resolving dependencies of base packages...
<coppro> I: Found additional base dependencies: libgnutls26
<coppro> I: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<coppro> I: Retrieving adduser
<coppro> I: Validating adduser
<coppro> I: Retrieving apt
<coppro> so there
 * coppro ducks from the spam police
<coppro> is /usr/bin in your $PATH?
<gnomefreak> coppro: it is
<coppro> wow something is messed up on your end then
<gnomefreak> yep fixing it as we speak
<gnomefreak> how in gods name am i gonna get a root/sudo dhell to install sudo
<coppro> from a chroot?
<coppro> or does your system not have sudo installed?
<coppro> if the latter, and if root has no password (the default on ubuntu), you have to boot into single-user-mode
<gnomefreak> from a chroot but sudo never got installed in the chroot
<coppro> you start with a root shell in a chroot
<gnomefreak> su doesnt work
<coppro> doesn't need to
<coppro> you are root
<coppro> just apt-get install sudo
<gnomefreak> (intrepid)gnomefreak@Development:~/downloads$ apt-get install sudo
<gnomefreak> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gnomefreak> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gnomefreak> i downloaded it but cant use sudo dpkg
<coppro> you have chrooted in?
<gnomefreak> yes (intrepid)gnomefreak@Development:~/downloads$
<coppro> that's not right
<gnomefreak> sure it is
<coppro> why isn't it a root shell
<coppro> chroot can only be run as root and gives a root shell
<gnomefreak> none of mine are
<gnomefreak> coppro: nope it runs fine without root shell
<coppro> I have never heard of chroot not giving a root shell
<gnomefreak> shares ~/
<coppro> ok wait close out of everything
<coppro> go back to your normal shell
<gnomefreak> coppro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=(chroot)
<coppro> and 'sudo chroot /var/chroot/intrepid'
<gnomefreak> and that gives me the same tht i was in
<coppro> that should be a root shell
<gnomefreak> the chroot is set up already but somehow the packages didnt install
<gnomefreak> coppro: no its not Setting up a dchroot (non-root) environment
<coppro> oh
<gnomefreak> on the link i gave you
<coppro> you are supposed to install sudo first, before you mess with the other stuff
<gnomefreak> coppro: yeah hence the screw up
<coppro> can't you still chroot in normally?
<gnomefreak> coppro: not to root
<coppro> why not?
<coppro> wait there might be a way
<coppro> try 'sudo chroot /var/chroot/intrepid apt-get install sudo'
<gnomefreak> coppro: because i set it up with nonroot
<gnomefreak> coppro: i think that worked but give me a minute and ill let you know
<gnomefreak> coppro: it worked thank you
<coppro> manpages are your friend :)
<gnomefreak> they were already downloaded but didnt get configured due to apt not being installed so i could have just dpkg --configure -a :(
<gnomefreak> thats what i get for working at 2am
<coppro> lol
<gnomefreak> someone broke ruby1.8 so i see if i can fix it locally most likely just a respin
<gnomefreak> does ruby build like python or normal package using dpkg-buildpackage
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It is a package, so yes.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks now i have to figure out the error its 3:05 am atm so im not sure if im gonna continue or not i have bad feeling its *-buildpackage
<wgrant> Ruby is rather temperamental. It will sometimes build.
<gnomefreak> 2
<gnomefreak> it may be ruby since it runs -b after i run dpkg-buildpackage keystuff -i.bzr
<slytherin> LucidFox: Hi
<LucidFox> slytherin> Are you sure that the TIFF and JPEG transcoders don't build with openjdk?
<slytherin> LucidFox: Let me check.
<LucidFox> as I mentioned in the bug, they did build for me
<LucidFox> same for xmlgraphics-commons
<slytherin> LucidFox: Ihaven't looked much into oenjdk but do you if com.sun.image.codec.jpeg.JPEGCodec is available in openjdk?
<LucidFox> Yes, Ubuntu's openjdk-6 the contains com.sun.image.* APIs
<slytherin> LucidFox: meanwhile check line 164 in build.xml
<LucidFox> yes
<LucidFox> and for openjdk, that check succeeds
<LucidFox> javac does warn that these APIs are deprecated, but the dependent classes still build
<slytherin> LucidFox: That is cool then.
<slytherin> Now what we can do is add debain/ant.properties file and add properties ant.build.javac.source=1.5 and ant.build.javac.target=1.5 to the file. Also include ant-vars.mk in rules file.
<slytherin> LucidFox: and whom do I bug now to clear batik from 'NEW'?
<geser> slytherin: batik got uploaded?
<slytherin> geser: LucidFox did.
<slytherin> geser: and as he is saying it is built with openjdk without loss of cuntionality.
<geser> even better then
<slytherin> s/cunctionality/functionality
<slytherin> Now I have to apply for motu-contributors membership. :-D
<geser> slytherin: the NEW queue gets usually processed on the archive days
<slytherin> geser: yes I know. I am just too eager to look into other depwait/ftbfs that depended on batik
<geser> :)
<gnomefreak> can someone point me to wher ei can figure out what the following error is.
<gnomefreak> error is: dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-source -b ruby1.8-1.8.7.22 gave error exit status 255
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It would generally indicate that the build failed somewhere. You must look for the source of failure yourself.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: its ruby that failed?
<gnomefreak> wasnt sure if it was ruby or dpkg
<slytherin> gnomefreak: read the complete build output not just the last error. You will surely find the cause.
<gnomefreak> slytherin: i have read it and doing it again atm
<gnomefreak> just about everything in output has to do with cdbs
<slytherin> gnomefreak: can you paste the log somewhere?
<gnomefreak> but as for the failure im not sure since it deapplied patches than cdbs starts
<gnomefreak> slytherin: yeah
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1076441  this maybe why ruby is broken(atleast i heard it was thats why im working on it i need it for an app
<gnomefreak> was gonna say make file but it was ablet o continue
<slytherin> gnomefreak: line 64 in your pastebin
<gnomefreak> that wont make it fail would it?
 * gnomefreak thought ive had apps sontinue but ill try it
<slytherin> gnomefreak: I don't know. But you have to fix it anyway.
<wgrant> It says 'dpkg-source: error'. That looks like an error. Errors make things fail.
<slytherin> :-)
<gnomefreak> what do i change the maintainer to (the one that is in there now so i can add me to maintainer
<gnomefreak> xbdc or something like that?
<slytherin> gnomefreak: XSBC-Original-Maintainer. I suggest you use update-maintainer script
<gnomefreak> didnt know there was one
<slytherin> And don't add yourself as maintainer, it is either ubuntu-devel-discuss@u.c or ubuntu-motu@u.c
<slytherin> gnomefreak: the script is in ubuntu-dev-tools ackage
<gnomefreak> slytherin: wgrant thanks i havenever seen build fail due to no ubuntu maintianer because of the ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> all this for alexandria book app
<jscinoz> hey guys
<jscinoz> Im having an issue with dh_shlibdeps finding a library in a different binary package built by the same source package.. debian/rules: http://pastebin.com/f5ee3112a debian/control: http://pastebin.com/f7068ed9c   buildlog: http://pastebin.com/f6581008e Any ideas why dh_shlibdeps cant find the lib it needs from the same source package even though dh_makeshlibs is run before dh_shlibdeps?
<laga> awesome, the buildlog doesn't load here
<slytherin> same here
<laga> i'd be really interested because i might be suffering from the same problem
<Iulian> cody-somerville: Hi, I just uploaded a new debdiff for salasaga, hope it's ok now.
<k0p> hi all
<k0p> someone can review my package, please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit
<elmargol> Has someone seen a pywebkitgtk package?
<Iulian> k0p: Call dh_desktop in debian/rules. It's better just to say "Please report bugs at http://trac.umitproject.org" in your manpage and don't forget to mention the authors of the package.
<k0p> Iulian, about dh_desktop is it necessary? yesterday a guy in the channel told me that it is useless. do you know something about that?
<k0p> Iulian, where I can set authors of the package?
<jscinoz> laga, oh didnt notice, one moment ill psate again
<jscinoz> laga, http://pastebin.com/f3427fb96
<k0p> Iulian, now no warnings and I fix the bug text on manpage.
<k0p> lack the authors of package.
<LucidFox> Blimey, slytherin left
<Iulian> k0p: It seems that lintian complains about dh_desktop, not sure if it's necessary.
<k0p> Iulian, yeap
<k0p> and about authors
<k0p> are you talk about manpage?
<Iulian> k0p: Well, if someone from here told you that it's not necessary, don't add it.
<Jazzva> k0p, as far as I know, only if you have a .desktop file in your package, then you should call dh_desktop.
<k0p> Jazzva, yeah I have
<k0p> so I'll call.
<k0p> :)
<k0p> dh_desktop debian/umit.desktop
<k0p> something like that?
<Iulian> k0p: Add the authors of the package in AUTHORS section in your man page.
<k0p> Iulian, so.. replace AUTHOR by AUTHORS?
<Iulian> Exactly
<Jazzva> k0p, manpage for dh_desktop says it can't install .desktop files. It takes care of adding maintainer script fragments to call update-desktop-database (copied from manpage).
<Iulian> k0p: If it has more than one author, yes.
<k0p> Jazzva, really nice. :)
<Jazzva> k0p, and if .desktop file does not contain MimeType field it will be ignored. So, if your desktop doesn't have that field, than maybe you don't need to call it :)
<k0p> Iulian, nop. don't have..
<k0p> Iulian, is it authors of package or of project?
<k0p> Jazzva, sure :)
<Iulian> k0p: Yes, upstream authors.
<k0p> ok
<k0p> Iulian, and can I mantain the author of manpage?
<Iulian> Yup
<k0p> done
<k0p> Iulian, what I can do to my package be added on ubuntu repositorys? only wait?
<Iulian> k0p: You'll need two advocates from two MOTUs.
<k0p> advocates? is it like a approvation?
 * directhex is still waiting for sponsorship on a couple of syncs to make some packages actually work
<k0p> directhex, syncs?
<directhex> syncs. as in "take debian package, place in ubuntu"
<k0p> hmm sure
<directhex> considering i updated the debian packages, specifically so they could easily be synced to ubuntu, it's kinda annoying
<k0p> directhex, only debian package can be added on ubuntu?
<directhex> k0p, no, but it's the best way
<k0p> :S
<directhex> it's designed straight into the ubuntu package numbering process, after all
<k0p> I don't added my package in debian yet
<k0p> I need to prepare debian package and send to debian-mentors
<directhex> non-debian packages need to have "0ubuntu" in the version, e.g. 1.0-0ubuntu1
<k0p> sure
<directhex> the idea being that if/when debian uses the package, they start at 1.0-1, which is higher-versioned
<k0p> yeah
<k0p> I understand
<k0p> directhex, I would like that my package will be available on 8.10. But I don't have debian package in repository. Do you know that is possible?
<directhex> sure. add to ubuntu, make sure you follow the correct numbering shemes & use 0ubuntuX for package versions.
<k0p> yeah sure.
<k0p> I would like how I can two advocates from two MOTUs
<k0p> I don't know motus
<directhex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/No-Mono-by-Default - pushing at the boundaries of how much bullshit can go into one page
<Iulian> That guy must be nuts.
<elmargol> How about no stupid Evolution by default? :D
<LucidFox> directhex> Yes, I saw that page. Some people even mistook it for official policy.
<directhex> i'm busy adding my $0.02
<porthose> I'm looking at the changelog of a package and it is written with a mixture of english and german, is this acceptable?
<jscinoz> elmargol, but evolution is awesome.
<RainCT> porthose: for Debian/Ubuntu, no
<porthose> RainCT: they should be in english correct?
<RainCT> porthose: Yes. Imagine what would happend if everyone would write changelog entries in their native language...
<porthose> RainCT: that's what I was thinking thx:)
<directhex> genius idea: put debian/changelog under the control of pofiles! put out a request for translations with every package update, to keep the changelog translated!
<Iulian> Haha
<CyberCod> anyone in here available to help with (what looks to me to be) a bug?
<CyberCod> I can't seem to start audacious (and play a playlist) by using crontab
<CyberCod> spent like 3 hours on it in #ubuntu last night
<CyberCod> there seems to be some block on crontab using the display
<CyberCod> even if you stipulate what it is
<CyberCod> and I tried stipulating it 3 different ways.   New line variable, inline variable, and audacious switch
<CyberCod> the command is embedded in a script, and the script is being run
<CyberCod> echos to a log file lemme know start and finish of the script
<CyberCod> and 2>/blah/logfile is appended to the end of the line that calls audacious
<CyberCod> output from that is "audacious: cannot open display"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> better join #ubuntu
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and I think you have to specify the display
<CyberCod> ﻿tried stipulating it 3 different ways.   New line variable, inline variable, and audacious switch
<CyberCod> which is why this feels like a bug
<Kopfgeldjaeger> try:
<CyberCod> none of those ways work
<Kopfgeldjaeger> DISPLAY=:0.0 yourapp
<Kopfgeldjaeger> as command in crontab
<CyberCod> IN crontab?
<CyberCod> so
<CyberCod> DISPLAY=:0.0 /path/to/script
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hm.. yes. or in your script
<CyberCod> tried in the script
<CyberCod> will try in crontab
<CyberCod> thanks for the suggestion
<CyberCod> this is for the wife
<CyberCod> wake to music
<CyberCod> originally used mpg321 but she couldn't easly kill it
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hm - i would use "mplayer /media/music/wake_up.mp3" and make a big button that executes "killall mplayer"
<CyberCod> mplayer doesn't rely on display?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> no
<CyberCod> does it handle .pls playlists?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> probably
<CyberCod> k
<CyberCod> thanks
<CyberCod> I tried using xmms instead and that wouldn't work either
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mplayer isnt graphical  (at least as long as you dont watch a video in non-aalib mode)
<CyberCod> someone suggested this last night right when I was giving up.  I couldn't keep my eyes open any longer
<Laibsch> Hi, I wonder how I can get debuild to ignore the debian/.bzr directory "pdebuild -i.bzr" does not work.  Any ideas?
<CyberCod> DISPLAY=:0.0 /path/to/script doesn't work
<CyberCod> got output
<CyberCod> No protocol specified
<CyberCod> audacious: cannot open display:
<CyberCod> attempting with mplayer
<Kopfgeldjaeger> then specify DISPLAY=:0.0 audacious in your script (alternatively)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i mean, start audac* with DISPLAY=:0.0 before it
<Laibsch> looks like "pdebuild --debbuildopts -i.bzr" is what I was searching for
<CyberCod> mplayer didn't work, but there's more output
<Kopfgeldjaeger> oO(i think he's doing something wrong)
<CyberCod> http://pastebin.com/d23874861
<Kopfgeldjaeger> No such file or directory
<Kopfgeldjaeger> what do you specify in your crontab?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hm
<Kopfgeldjaeger> XOpenDisplay() failed
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok, show your crontab
<CyberCod> yeah
<CyberCod> just a sec
<CyberCod> 27 9 * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 /home/fayte/MorningPlayer/morningmusic.sh
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and show morningmusic.sh ?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> s/show/your/
<CyberCod> hang on a sec... will jump in from that machine, it keeps droppin my ssh session
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ehm
<Kopfgeldjaeger> a x server is running?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> +n
<CyberCo1> k
<CyberCo1> just a sec
<CyberCo1> mplayer -playlist /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls 2> /home/fayte/MorningPlayer/MP.log
<CyberCo1> thats the line from the script
<CyberCo1> everything else has been commented out
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mplayer -playlist /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls
<Kopfgeldjaeger> this works when you start it by hand?
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m5d3fa1b1
<CyberCo1> works just fine from nautilus and from CLI
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok
<CyberCo1> wait
<CyberCo1> no
<CyberCo1> haven't tried it in either since changing to mplayer
<CyberCo1> but it worked fine from CLI and nautilus when it was audacious
<CyberCo1> gimme a sec, will check it agian
<Kopfgeldjaeger> remove the -playlist argument
<Kopfgeldjaeger> try it without it from CLI first I mean
<CyberCo1> its working from CLI
<CyberCo1> with -playlist option
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://pastebin.com/m50ed90
<Kopfgeldjaeger> does this work in cli?
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/d8cc086d
<Kopfgeldjaeger> with my command?
<CyberCo1> yep
<Kopfgeldjaeger> try the command that works for you and mine, and then paste the _WHOLE_ prompt
<CyberCo1> no CLI output
<CyberCo1> but its playing
<Kopfgeldjaeger> try your command and mine, and then paste the _WHOLE_ prompt
<CyberCo1> not sure what you mean
<Kopfgeldjaeger> youve opened a terminal, right?
<CyberCo1> yep
<Kopfgeldjaeger> then open a new one and enter and cancel both commands. then copy everything you see (everything!) and paste it
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/d22cb5347
<CyberCo1> thats from your command
<CyberCo1> output from the log
<CyberCo1> there was no output in the terminal
<CyberCo1> Ctrl-C just went to the next line
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> do the same without the > and 2> stuff at the end
<CyberCo1> k
<Kopfgeldjaeger> so that the messages appear in the terminal
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/d1502845c
<CyberCo1> its playing
<Kopfgeldjaeger> also remove the > /home/blabla stuff at the end
<CyberCo1> k
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m5151e133
<Kopfgeldjaeger> it played?
<CyberCo1> yep
<CyberCo1> the "no such file or directory" bit must be referring to something internal
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok, fine. now put DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer -playlist /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls in your crontab
<Kopfgeldjaeger> not the script
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ehm
<Kopfgeldjaeger> but add the log stuff
<Kopfgeldjaeger> DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer -playlist /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls > /home/fayte/mpl.log 2>&1
<StevenK> You know cron has a different environment to the logged in user.
<StevenK> Which means you probably can't run X programs from cron
<Kopfgeldjaeger> well, but audio should work without x?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and there's the DISPLAY var
<leleobhz> tried? xhost +localhost from inside X?
<StevenK> xhost +localhost is a horrid hack
<StevenK> As long as the user has permissions to open the sound device, it should be fine.
<leleobhz> StevenK: only to know if X is the problem :]
<Kopfgeldjaeger> if it runs as root he shouldnt need xhost
<CyberCo1> k
<Kopfgeldjaeger> IIRC
<CyberCo1> 1 min
<leleobhz> hmmmm
<leleobhz> Kopfgeldjaeger: correct
<CyberCo1> been trying as root crontab
<leleobhz> ls -lah /dev/dsp
<tacone> where do I download the nightly iso of intrepid ?
<CyberCo1> fayte@faytal:~/MorningPlayer$ ls -lah /dev/dsp
<CyberCo1> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-07-15 22:28 /dev/dsp
<CyberCo1> time has past
<leleobhz> hmmm
<CyberCo1> will check the log
<leleobhz> syslog?
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m18e4efcf
<CyberCo1> no, a log output from the command
<Kopfgeldjaeger> maybe try it with the user-crontab or use sth. like sudo -u fayte
<CyberCo1> is it supposed to be this hard?
<CyberCo1> have any of you tried it on your systems? is it just my install?
<leleobhz> WOP: try put into crontab: echo $UID > /tmp/test
<CyberCo1> is this a bug? is there another way to do cron jobs?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://www.getdeb.net/app/AlarmClockApp
<CyberCo1> I'd have to set 10 of those to play the album :-/
<CyberCo1> but thanks, I'll use that app on my machine I'm sure
<CyberCo1> ﻿echo $UID > /tmp/test     whats that do?
<CyberCo1> I'm just not sure what the $UID is
<leleobhz> CyberCo1: may be cron set the uid environment
<leleobhz> so can you see the user crontab uses
<CyberCo1> ah
<CyberCo1> I get you
<CyberCo1> k
<CyberCo1> will try it
<CyberCo1> 1 min
<CyberCo1> no output
<leleobhz> hmmmmm
<CyberCo1> -  /tmp/test was created, but it was blank
<leleobhz> CyberCo1:
<leleobhz> cat /proc/self/status > /tmp/test
<CyberCo1> you want that in a crontab?
<CyberCo1> or run from term
<leleobhz> yep :]
<leleobhz> on cron
<CyberCo1> k
<leleobhz> i think this is empty-environment proof :]
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m6512d10d
<CyberCo1> I understand the need for the empty environment, but there's an obvious need for a scheduler with the ability to output to display
<leleobhz> Uid:    1001    1001    1001    1001
<leleobhz> Gid:    1001    1001    1001    1001
<leleobhz> o.0
<leleobhz> suid?!?
<CyberCo1> lost me
<CyberCo1> I dont know what any of that means
<leleobhz> well
<leleobhz> if you ran that line from crontab
<leleobhz> nah
<CyberCo1> it was a user's crontab
<leleobhz> dont make sense
<leleobhz> hmm
<leleobhz> no makes sense :]
<leleobhz> *now
<leleobhz> well, it uses you own user to run crontab
<CyberCo1> should I do it again from root crontab?
<leleobhz> you need to test this script from crontab you get the problem :]
<leleobhz> CyberCo1: try create a script i some place
<leleobhz> /home/cyberco/WakeupMachine.sh
<CyberCo1> and within the script ?
<leleobhz> and inside tuse #!/bin/bash (newline) mplayer somethingyouwant
<leleobhz> *use
<CyberCo1> that is how I've been doing it
<CyberCo1> still get display errors
<CyberCo1> even if I specify display
<leleobhz> try
<leleobhz> mplayer -vo null
<CyberCo1> k
 * leleobhz dont see another way
<CyberCo1> set 1 min
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m137ba1f4
<CyberCo1> thats what was > log
<CyberCo1> whats crazy is that this is a new problem... worked fine in feisty
<leleobhz> hmmm
<leleobhz> try add -v -v -v
<CyberCo1> verbose?
<leleobhz> yep
<CyberCo1> keep the -vo null ?
<leleobhz> keep
<CyberCo1> mplayer -v -v -v -vo null -playlist /home/fayte/Desktop/Playlists/MorningMusic.pls 2> /home/fayte/MorningPlayer/MP_.log
<CyberCo1> thats the line in the script
<CyberCo1> any changes before I cron it?
<leleobhz> nop
<CyberCo1> 1.5 min
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m693eb8b6
<leleobhz> o.0
<CyberCo1> yeah
<CyberCo1> module unknown
<CyberCo1> wtf?
<CyberCo1> I think this is bug worthy
<CyberCo1> shouldn't be this hard to get cron to open something to display
<leleobhz> well
<leleobhz> another
<leleobhz> remove -vo and -v's
<leleobhz> add --novideo
<CyberCo1> k
<leleobhz> or
<leleobhz> (if dont work)
<leleobhz> like manpage say
<leleobhz>        -novideo
<leleobhz>               Do not play/encode video.  In many cases this will not work, use -vc  null  -vo  null
<leleobhz>               instead.
<CyberCo1> 1 min
<CyberCo1> http://pastebin.com/m4dc2fcee
<CyberCo1> I think I'm going to have to go deeper down the rabbit hole
<CyberCo1> need to find out why cron is blocked from using display and how it is done
<CyberCo1> but right now I have to cook some breakfast
<CyberCo1> :)
<CyberCo1> thanks for trying folks
<leleobhz> i think the problem isnt X
<leleobhz> CyberCo1: ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> or just use that applet from getdeb
<CyberCo1> Kopfgeldjaeger: if it will play a playlist, I'm all over it
<CyberCo1> but this still bugs me
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and maybe write a script that shuffles the song in the configuration of the applet
<CyberCo1> and I'm stubborn
<CyberCo1> I will get to the bottom of this
<CyberCo1> eventually
<CyberCo1> I just figured it'd be a no-brainer for the Motu's
<leleobhz> CyberCo1: may you try #mplayer
<CyberCo1> its not just mplayer though
<CyberCo1> its also audacious
<CyberCo1> and xmms
<CyberCo1> I'm beginning to think cron can't run any graphical apps at all, and I'll test that theory after breakfast
<Kopfgeldjaeger> CyberCo1: where are you from?
<CyberCo1> kentucky
<gnomefreak> is anyone else being bit by ruby1.8: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/i486-linux/gtk2.so: undefined symbol: gtk_file_system_error_quark   when trying to run an app?
<gnomefreak> ^^ intrepid
<gnomefreak> CyberCo1: it should beable to but not reall sure why you would want it to. it will end up being very slow
<CyberCo1> to have the option would be nice
<CyberCo1> not by default
<gnomefreak> CyberCo1: ive never tried but i dont see why it cant
<CyberCo1> gnomefreak: I don't see why it can't either, but it's not
<CyberCod> no matter how you stipulate the display, it won't take it
<CyberCod> at least not in hardy
<CyberCod> not a problem in feisty
<CyberCod> dunno about gutsy
<k0p> how make a non native package?
<leleobhz> ?
<leleobhz> non native?
<k0p> well.. i'm in trouble because it not create a diff file
<k0p> it create only a tar.gz
<jpds> k0p: Rename the .tar.gz to packageName_version.orig.tar.gz
<k0p> jpds, does work ..
<k0p> umit (0.9.5RC2-0ubuntu1)
<k0p> is 0.9.5RC2 version?
<jpds> I think you should rename it to umit (0.9.5~rc2-0ubuntu1)
<jpds> And call the tarball: umit_0.9.5~rc2.orig.tar.gz
<k0p> jpds, it's of course temporary
<k0p> but we're working on stable right now
<k0p> but we can't release yet
<RoAkSoAx> does anyone of you has the Debian New Maintainer's Guide in one single document?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: there is a PDF version of it
 * nxvl seaarches
<RoAkSoAx> didn't know :
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: sudo apt-get install maint-guide
<nxvl> comes with the html, pdf, txt, ps and smgl version of it
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ok cool, i found the pdf too
<coppro> ok, I have a question
<coppro> what are the allowable doc-base ssections?
<nxvl> as in?
<coppro> on package.doc-base
<coppro> there is a field called Section:
<coppro> no matter what I put there, lintian complains
<nxvl> Section?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> the package.extension files under debian/ directory only show the path to the files which needs to install
<nxvl> not any Sections
<nxvl> that i remember at least
<coppro> not doc-base
<ScottK> Dear fellow motu-sru members: Do the reports in Bug 246301 amount to a regression that needs to be reverted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246301 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "Update the FGLRX and NVIDIA driver to 8.6 and 173.14.09" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246301
 * ScottK is inclined to say yes, but I haven't followed it closely.
<ScottK> tseliot: What do you think?
<tseliot> ﻿ScottK: there is little we can do if a driver breaks some cards and solves problems for others
<coppro> ScottK: what are valid Section entries in doc-base files?
<coppro> lintian complains at me!
<tseliot> ﻿ScottK: other users added a comment on my blog to say that their ATI cards work well with the new driver
<ScottK> tseliot: This is why I'm not sure if it's truly a regression.
<ScottK> coppro: Run lintian with -I and see if it gives you enough detail to figure it out.
<coppro> my experiences with fglrx can only be described as bad
<coppro> -I?
<ScottK> tseliot: Would you please at least comment in the bug and at least tell him how to get back to the previous version then.
<ScottK> coppro: lintian -I filename.dsc or .deb
<coppro> W: libmk4-doc: doc-base-unknown-section libmk4-cpp:6 Apps/Programming
<ScottK> coppro:  That's a capital i if it's ambiguous with small l
<coppro> yeah, that's what I see
<tseliot> ﻿ScottK: it's what I suggested in comment 23. I can post step-by-step instructions. What do you think?
<ScottK> With -I it should spit out additional explanaition.
<coppro> lower-case i gives the complet information
<ScottK> tseliot: I think that's what'
<ScottK> what's needed.
<ScottK> coppro: Try -Ii
<coppro> but that just says "the possible values are similar but different from the menu values" or something like that
<tseliot> ﻿ScottK: ok, thanks for the notification
<coppro> but I can't find the list of valid doc-base sections
<ScottK> coppro: It should also give you a Debian standards paragraph reference.
<coppro> furthermore, there are packages already installed that use this section
<coppro> I've looked at that reference it says nothing
<ScottK> Not sure then.
<coppro> :(
<coppro> I'm thinking I have to look into lintian's source package to see what it'll accept
<ScottK> That's one way to do it.  IIRC it's written in Perl.
<coppro> having just downloaded it, I can confirm that
<StevenK> Mostly Perl. Some shell is sprinkled around it.
<ScottK> You might also file a bug with a patch suggesting a more useful long explanation in Debian.
<ScottK> Hello StevenK.
<coppro> I think the lintian check is busted, actually
<ScottK> coppro: Make sure you have the lintian from Intrepid.
<coppro> I don't, that could be it
 * StevenK waves to ScottK 
<ScottK> coppro: I've asked for it to be put in hardy-backports, but it hasn't yet.
<coppro> ok, it's in
<coppro> nope same error
<ScottK> OK.  Well at least you've tried the latest so no one can complain.
<coppro> ok well it seems the section I want is Programming
<coppro> yet the reference guide lintian quotes and a bunch of installed packages use Apps/Programming
<coppro> does Ubuntu have different menu sections than Debian?
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't use Debian Menu.
<coppro> well doc-base sections then
<coppro> (which are supposed to basically be Debian Menu sections)
<ScottK> Not AFAIK.
 * ScottK looks over at StevenK and wonders what he knows about it.
 * StevenK tries to figure out how to travel around Boston
<StevenK> I don't think doc-base is used much in Ubuntu.
<tseliot> ScottK: was this package removed from hardy-updates? I can find it only on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xorg-driver-fglrx-envy/1:7.1.0-8-4+2.6.24.501-501.30
 * ScottK looks.
<ScottK> tseliot: It's marked Superseded, so it was replaced by the later upload.
<ScottK> I'd suggest have him wget the .deb from Launchpad and then install it using dpkg.
<coppro> ok, now I have an irritating issue
<tseliot> ﻿ScottK: yes, that's the only solution. Thanks again :-)
<coppro> my pacakge needs separate -arch and -indep targets
<coppro> is there any way to invoke the dh_install* scripts to only install for the appropriate packages/
<coppro> hello?
<coppro> ScottK?
<ScottK> coppro: Sorry.  I need to focus on some $WORK right now.  Generally you're better off asking questions of the channel in general as others may be better positioned to answer.
<coppro> ok
<ScottK> coppro: My short suggestion is find another similar package and use it for an example.
<coppro> or I could just ingore -arch and -indep...
<coppro> no wait, I was misreading policy
<warp10> Hi all
<jpds> hi warp10
<warp10> hey jpds
<coppro> hey, does anyone know how to get debhelper to install only arch:all or arch:any packages?
<slytherin> coppro: what do you mean exactly?
<coppro> well, I'm writing a library, so the binary packages are arch:any and the docs package is arch:all
<coppro> policy requires that the binary-indep target make all the architecture-indep packages
<coppro> but debhelper will try to install even the binary-arch targets if binary-indep is called
<slytherin> coppro: paste your rules file to pastebin
<coppro> http://rafb.net/p/z0fNlW18.html
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: did you try building electric?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: No. Didn't find time. Will do latest by Monday.
<slytherin> coppro: Sorry, not able to figure out the problem.
 * slytherin has to restart
<NCommander> morning ScottK
<coppro> NCommander, I have a tricky one for you
<NCommander> ok
<coppro> how do I tell dh_install to only install some packages' files?
<coppro> same with the rest of debhelper
<coppro> I need to be able to split up the -indep and -arch files, so I need to tell debhelper to only install ome
<NCommander> coppro, create package.install files, and list the files that need to go into each package
<NCommander> (take a look at codeblocks to see how its done)
<coppro> I know that
<NCommander> ok
<coppro> but how do I tell debhelper to only install files from a certain package
<NCommander> I don't understand the question (sorry, I'm a litlte out of it)
<coppro> well, policy says that the binary-arch target builds all the architecture-specific packages
<NCommander> Right
<coppro> and binary-indep makes the independent ones
<NCommander> and binary-indep builds any all arch packages
<coppro> but debhelper will try to install all the packages
<NCommander> debhelper doesn't install the package ... your make install rule does
<coppro> install isn't part of policy
<NCommander> Where's your rules file
<coppro> my point is that if i run binary-arch, I'm only allowed to make the arch-dependent packages
<NCommander> I think I get what your saying, but I need some point of reference to work form
<coppro> http://rafb.net/p/z0fNlW18.html
<NCommander> Are you splitting your package into multiple ones, one of which is arch all?
<coppro> no, I'm trying to package the python component into another package
<coppro> so you could say yes, I guess
<coppro> (and the docs are arch all as well)
<NCommander> So you have one python package, and one that is arch all
<coppro> currently i have 2 library packages (regular and -dev), both arch any. I also have a docs package, arch all
<NCommander> Oh, I get it
<NCommander> Does the documentation need to be built or somethign (i.e. pod2man, or something else)
<coppro> no
<coppro> but it needs to be packaged by binary-indep, as I understand it
<NCommander> then build-indep is a no-op;
<NCommander> Unless I'm very much mistaken
<coppro> build-indep, yes
<coppro> binary-indep, no
<coppro> (build-indep will be used by the python component anyway)
<NCommander> Oh, OH!
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Finally I got it
<NCommander> I haven't played with an arch all package in quite awhile
<coppro> so my question is how do I get debhelper to not bother with the ones that aren't necessarily built?
<NCommander> Give me a sec to think
<NCommander> List the docs under the *package*.docs file, and move the dh_installdocs rule to binary-indep
<coppro> doy!
<k0p> hi all.
<coppro> thanks, I'm stupid
<NCommander> coppro, you may also need to copy the dh_compress, and everything below it (expect shlibdeps) to the indep file
<NCommander> ; rule
<coppro> yeah
<NCommander> You threw me through a loop on that one
<NCommander> Most packages that just move documentation do it as part of the binary-arch step
<NCommander> I've seen it even if it generates an all package
<k0p> packages like umit-locale-pt-pt is used on python applications?
<coppro> yeah, the problem was I thought the python was arch-indep, which I just realized it isn't
<coppro> so it doesn't matter
 * NCommander hits coppro 
<NCommander> There
<NCommander> Now you'll remember ;-)
<coppro> but if it was, it would be a headache to deal with
<NCommander> python kinda weird because you can get both arch-dep and indep-dep python packages
<coppro> (it's a python library so it has to actually get compiled)
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> pyscho is another one like that
<coppro> but if, say, there was a perl module in the source package, that would be tough with debhelper
<NCommander> coppro, why, it would just use build-indep for everything since the module would be arch all ...
<coppro> yes, but what if there was an arch-dep package in the source package? How do you get debhelper not to explode if it finds that the -dep stuff isn't ready to install when you try and install the -indep stuff?
<NCommander> coppro, you lost me
<coppro> nvm I know what to do
<coppro> don't have separate build-arch and build-indep targets
<NCommander> coppro, they're required ;-)
<NCommander> But you can alias them to build
<coppro> no they aren't
<coppro> they are clearly listed as optional in policy
<coppro> then all you need to is, rather than call dh_builddeb at the end, use dpkg-deb yourself for the packages you want
<coppro> thus, I conform to policy, even though it's a bit of a cop-out
<jmarsden> REVU help wanted getting started: I uploaded a package last night using dput, but today trying to log in to it, REVU still says I don't have an account...?
<jpds> jmarsden: Which package?
<jmarsden> iriverter.  I fixed LP #91237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91237 in iriverter "java library not found" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91237
<jpds> jmarsden: Have you added yourself to https://launchpad.net/~revu-uploaders?
<coppro> and asked for a key update here?
<jmarsden> OK, neat.  I added myself... didn't ask for a key update.  Key udpate, please :-)
<coppro> it should happen overnight, so try now
<jpds> jmarsden: One moment please.-
<jmarsden> I thought that since it let me dput it must haev already recognized my key?
<coppro> try dputting again
<jpds> coppro: No need.
<jpds> jmarsden: I've moved your upload from the rejected packages. It should appear soon.
<jmarsden> Thanks... what caused it to be rejected??
<jpds> jmarsden: Your key was not in the keyring.
<jmarsden> OK.  But dput doesn't tell you that at time of upload?  Would be nice if it did.
<StevenK> jmarsden: dput can't usually check that.
<jpds> jmarsden: dput just checks if the sigature is correct.
<jmarsden> OK, thanks.  Makes sense.
<jpds> siretart: Is the move_uploads scripts suppose to have root as owner? I cannot do: sudo -u revu1 ./move_uploads.sh
<jpds> jmarsden: Et voila, your upload has been successfully processed: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=iriverter
<jmarsden> jpds: Thanks!  Now I need people to review it :-)  BTW, Would it be reasonable to file a wishlist bug against REVU suggesting that when it rejects an upload for lack of key in keyring, it emails the signer?
<jpds> jmarsden: That would be an idea, the place is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/revu
<jmarsden> Thanks.  OK... now I have another new packager question: I ran debuild and lintian on Ubuntu 8.04 and they said the latest standards version was 3.7.3, so I updated to that.  Now REVU lintian says the current number is 3.8.0 -- how do I get a "more up to date" development environment to avoid this kind of thing?
<jpds> jmarsden: Current Standards-Version is 3.8.0.
<jpds> And I think that the issue may be fixed by installing lintian from hardy-backports
<stgraber> 1.24.1~hardy1 is in hardy-backports so using it should work fine
<jmarsden> jpds: OK, will do, thanks.
<stgraber> another way of testing that is to use an Intrepid chroot but that's a little more work to create and maintain
<stgraber> (running Intrepid is another way but probably not the recommended one if you need a stable system)
<jmarsden> stgraber: Is there a document describing hwo to set that up you can point me to?  Yes, I'm not ready to run Intrepid yet!
<stgraber> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot should be a good starting point
<jpds> stgraber: Using http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/makechroot makes chroot creating easier.
<stgraber> jpds: oh, nice
<jmarsden> Thanks, I'll try it out.
 * jpds personally comments out the bind mounts but they may be useful.
<jpds> evening norsetto
<norsetto> hi jpds
<coppro> what debhelper script is supposed to add ldconfig to postinst and postrm scripts
<norsetto> coppro: dh_makeshlibs
<coppro> yeah, it was my fault, I did a patch wrong and seriuosly confused it
<highvoltage> norsetto: hey there
<norsetto> highvoltage!
<highvoltage> :)
<norsetto> highvoltage: how is it mate?
<highvoltage> norsetto: it's going well, I was wondering if you could answer a question I have... do merges only happen during the beginning of the development cycle, or does it sometimes happen during it as well?
<highvoltage> I'm just wondering if I'll get a chance to learn how to do it during this cycle still, or if I'd have to wait for the next one.
<norsetto> highvoltage: well, we can merge up until final freeze, but its more and more stricter
<highvoltage> norsetto: aah
<norsetto> highvoltage: right now its ok, the merge has to be justified though
<highvoltage> norsetto: hmm, I see. is there a place where I can find out if there's something that needs to be merged?
<norsetto> highvoltage: mon and dad are the right places
<norsetto> highvoltage: well, obviously you won't know if it will be just a sync or a merge, you will have to check
<emgent> norsetto: o/
<norsetto> emgent: a noi o/!
<highvoltage> norsetto: how are things your side?
<norsetto> highvoltage: ecticts, but keeps an old carcass like me young :-)
<norsetto> highvoltage: and today I discovered that watermelon comes from south africa, man, you have paradise there
 * highvoltage thought that they make watermelons everywhere :)
<norsetto> highvoltage: yeah they do, but it originates from there
<emgent> norsetto: -.-
<highvoltage> heh, now I'm learning food/geography in this channel too. bonus!
<bdrung_> yeah, i have filed three bugs in series with nobody reporting a bug between.
 * norsetto hands over new spectacles to emgent
<coppro> I have a package which will only work with python 2.5, but any version of 2.5 will do
<coppro> how do I express this in my relationship?
<coppro> nvm, didn't realize python2.5 is a package :/
<bdrung_> coppro: either let your package depend on "python2.5" or better on "python (>= 2.5)"
<coppro> can't go with python 2.6 though (if and when it comes out
<bdrung_> you know that it will not work with python 2.6?
<coppro> yes, it's a build-dep and the makefile has 2.5 hard-coded in
<warp10> ScottK: sorry for opening all the tasks for the mayavi2 backport, I really thought it was necessary.
<norsetto> heilá warpie
<warp10> ciao norsetto, good to see you around!
 * norsetto wonders how warp10 correctly guessed it was him warpie
 * norsetto thinks that medical doctors know more than the devil ...
 * warp10 guessed it because he didn't see any other *warp* in the channel
<emgent> lol
<norsetto> warp10: I have a strange problem actually, whenever I drink coffee, I get a sore eye
<warp10> norsetto: well, try not drinking it :)
<norsetto> warp10: ah, I discovered you! A real doctor would have immediately said "well, try taking the spoon out first"
 * emgent "intrepiding little box"
<warp10> norsetto: I just thought you take coffee without sugar, like real coffee-impassioned do :)
<norsetto> warp10: you right, I do, damned, you are a REAL doctor
<warp10> norsetto: indeed! :D
<jmarsden> Is anyone willing to review my first ever Ubuntu packaging attempt: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=iriverter
<kaminix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate <--  I'm trying to package a new edict version, could anyone help me? I'm not really sure how to apply this information to packaging a dictionary file.
<kaminix> The current edict version is almost a year old
<kaminix> Pretty please? :)
<jmarsden> kaminix: I'm a newcomer to Ubuntu packaging, but I can try to help... what is the issue you are trying to solve exactly?
<kaminix> Okay, so the edict file is pretty much just a long text file (japanese<->english dictionary file) in /usr/share/edict, I'm just trying to update the package but I don't know how.
<jmarsden> kaminix: which step of that recipe did you get 'stuck' at?
<kaminix> 3
<jmarsden> kaminix: So the issue is that the new edict file you want to package doesn't come in an upstream tarball??
<kaminix> It came with a gz file, which I've unpacked. It doesn't have it's own directory which I can cd in to.
<jmarsden> If you apt-get source edict and then untar the .orig.tar.gz that gives you you'll see how the original package was back then.
<jmarsden> Then you need to try and find the new edict in a similar form, I would think?
<kaminix> I have the new edict, and it's just a text file by default when you untar it.
<jmarsden> kaminix: So where did the packager of the current Ubuntu edict package find that orig.tar.gz file?  I don't know, but finding out would help you.  I suppose you could try creating such an orig.tar.gz yourself???  But I'm pretty sure that breaks the rules...
<kaminix> I think the old packager must've created it himself, because on the official page they only give .gz I think.
 * kaminix opens up official page again
<jmarsden> Then I'd suggest you do the same, and email the old packager asking about it.
<kaminix> The original packager was Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>, should I mail the list?
<kaminix> Strange. This file contains enamdict which is not installed by the edict package but kept in it's own enamdict package
<kaminix> I've sent a message to the mailing list now, will I get answers or do I need to register somehow?
<jmarsden> kaminix: If you're doing packaging work, I'd subscribe to that list.
<kaminix> I'm subscribed now. I don't know if I'll be packaging a lot though.
<kaminix> Do I want MIME digests if I use KMail?
<siretart> jpds: yes. it has do be run as root in order to fix the permissions and owner of the files it moves
<NCommander> I be back
<Iulian> cody-somerville: It won't even build if I add the upstream's clean rule.
<NCommander> So whats up world
<Iulian> Well, enjoying the week-end.
<k0p> is now revu slow? :S
<k0p> I make dput and nothing appears yet
<wgrant> kirkland: Did you upload it before XX:50?
<k0p> yeap
<k0p> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit what's last chance?
<k0p> may be cache
<k0p> but I think no
<k0p> i'll upload again
<wgrant> Don't.
<wgrant> If it's not there, I'll poke the server and work out what went wrong.
<wgrant> July 19 12:00... that's old.
 * NCommander works out how old it is
<k0p> wgrant, ok.. but may be it's my mistake
<wgrant> It's Europe/Berlin.
<k0p> yeah UTC+2
<wgrant> Your upload is still sitting in the incoming dir :(
<wgrant> k0p: Ah, you upload the i386.changes, not the source.changes.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-20
<NCommander> wgrant, the C::B developers are quite frilled that C::B is going into the archive, and agreed to accept changes to make it properly LSB compliant :-)
<k0p> wgrant, oh
<wgrant> NCommander: A sane upstream! Yay!
<k0p> yeah
<NCommander> wgrant, I don't think they're going to backport the changes, but the next stable won't need a patch with a little luck
<k0p> wgrant, thanks. now I upload correct file
<NCommander> And they're working to help resolve the other issue
<k0p> finally I think that I have a consistent package.
<k0p> do you know how I can a advocates from motus?
<NCommander> k0p, post it to revu, and then poke the MOTUs
<k0p> NCommander, post on revu?  revu.tauware.de?
<NCommander> yeah, upload it to revu after signing it with your GPG key
<k0p> It's already done
<NCommander> Then just upload it to revu
<k0p> I'm waiting
<k0p> but it's already upload
<k0p> but how poke MOTUs?
<NCommander> Just ask around here ;-)
<NCommander> cody-somerville, wake up
<cody-somerville> no : (
<NCommander> k0p, I found you an MOTU ;-)
<k0p> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=umit it's the package :)
<k0p> NCommander, who?
<k0p> today I understand what was a native and non native package.. lol. finally :)
<NCommander> k0p, cody-somerville
<k0p> cody-somerville, can you review/sponsor my package?
<NCommander> k0p, well, your package is lintian clean
<NCommander> (I'm not an MOTU, but as a porter, I know quite a bit about packaging)
<k0p> yeah
<NCommander> You pass step one ;-)
<k0p> NCommander, i'm working hard to mantain this package last days
 * NCommander has an anonying habit of packaging things that cause false-postive checks in lintians -_-;
 * NCommander checks the Python packaging guide just to confirm I'm right about this possible oops
<NCommander> ok, that's right
<k0p> NCommander, what?
<NCommander> I was checking to see if there were any special rules with listing python modules
<NCommander> python, python (>= 2.5) | python-pysqlite2
<NCommander> THAT threw me through a loop
<k0p> hmm
<k0p> delete python, python (>= 2.5)?
<NCommander> Well, if I read it right, you either depending on a python > 2.5, or pysqlite2
<k0p> opssssssssssss
<k0p> lol
<k0p> of course. thanks :)
<jmarsden> NCommander: While you're reviewing uploads...any chance you could look at my first ever Ubuntu (Java) packaging attempt: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=iriverter , please?
<cody-somerville> k0p, reviewed.
<NCommander> jmarsden, I'm not an MOTU, but I'd love to take a quick look
<k0p> cody-somerville, very thanks !
<k0p> i'l read the comments :)
<jmarsden> OK... cody-somerville can review it too if he likes :-)
<NCommander> jmarsden, loose the ${misc:Depends}; that's just an example put there by dh_make
<jmarsden> NCommander: OK, I didn't add that it was there in the original package, but that makes sense.
<NCommander> jmarsden, you have a copyright symbol in your control file, it should be a (C), simply so the copyright file is pure ASCII
<NCommander> jmarsden, you have two patchs changing the same line of code O_O;
<k0p> cody-somerville, i'll solve the problems. about RC it's because it's RC2.. We already have a RC1
<k0p> it's release candidate 2
<jmarsden> OK... same deal, that copyright char was there in the iriverter package I started with... will fix.  Why doesn't lintian complain about that?
<k0p> now we're working to release stable
<jmarsden> NCommander: Two patches... one by the previous maintainer, one by me... should I merge them into a single patch file?
<NCommander> jmarsden, it edits the same line; delete the old patch
<jmarsden> OK, can do.
<NCommander> jmarsden, In addition, edit each patch and fill out the header
<jmarsden> NCommander: fill out with what??  Can you point me at an example of one that is filled out?
<NCommander> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/iriverter-0807192230/iriverter-0.16/debian/patches/01_change_launcher_classpath.dpatch
<NCommander> Oh wait
<NCommander> nm on the patch licenses
<NCommander> er, patch headers
<NCommander> sorry, my brain is slightly frayed
<jmarsden> OK :-)
<NCommander> One minor thing
<NCommander> Fix the bug close field
<NCommander> YOu have (LP#91237)
<NCommander> It should be (LP: #91237)
<jmarsden> OK. Good catch.
<NCommander> jmarsden, did you build it in pbuilder/sbuild?
<jmarsden> NCommander: No, it fails with an issue about a virtual dependency in pbuilder... any advice on how to proceed to get over that?
<NCommander> Oh. THAT issue
<NCommander> pbuilder only has the main repo by default
<jmarsden> It does build OK in my PPA though...
<NCommander> You need to enable universe
<NCommander> THe PPA usually means it willl work, but fixing pbuilder is a good thing
<NCommander> jmarsden, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<NCommander> Enjoy ;-)
<jmarsden> Thanks.
<NCommander> It looks good to me once you correct it, and if I were an MOTU, you'd get my rubber stamp.
 * NCommander pokes the cody-somerville 
<cody-somerville> NCommander, moo?
<NCommander> jmarsden, can yo look at jmarsden's package once he uploads an updated version; I looked it over and caught as many mistakes as I could find.
<NCommander> er, cody-somerville , not jmarsden
 * cody-somerville grins.
<cody-somerville> I suppose so.
<bdrung> wgrant: ok.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Thanks, I'm sorting out my pbuilder right now ready to try building it that way.
<NCommander> cody-somerville, out of curiosity, when did you become an MOTU?
<cody-somerville> NCommander, March 27th
<bdrung> wgrant: done. grab debdiff from bug #246408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246408 in matplotlib "Please merge matplotlib 0.98.1-1 from Debian/unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246408
<k0p> cody-somerville, "3. Why did you change the upstream version from 0.9.5RC2 to 0.9.5-RC? "
<k0p> are you talking about tarball name?
<cody-somerville> k0p, it looks like you change everything from 0.9.5RC2 to 0.9.5-RC2
<k0p> yes. it's true. I change. it's there was a trouble with last release
<k0p> but our secript generate files like 0.9.5-RC2
<k0p> but it's no trouble.. in few days we release the stable version :)
<wgrant> You must make the upstream version 0.9.5~RC2
<wgrant> Or 0.9.5~rc2
<k0p> wgrant, name folder too?
<wgrant> k0p: Pardon?
<k0p> 0.9.5~RC2 is it affect the tarball orig name?
<wgrant> You must rename the upstream tarball to that.
<wgrant> And the version in the changelog.
<wgrant> That's it.
<k0p> sure
<cody-somerville> k0p, but you don't need to patch the source
<k0p> cody-somerville, I need patch setup.py
<k0p> I'll use dpatch as you recommend
<cody-somerville> k0p, okay :)
<k0p> but I don't need to patch nothing more
<genii> www.medibuntu.org is down... this some legal thing to be worried over or just server maintenance or such?
<k0p> cody-somerville, debhelper is my rules? do you suggest that I only use cdbs?
<wgrant> genii: We are not Medibunut.
<wgrant> *Medibuntu
<cody-somerville> k0p, no, I'm saying that if you don't need to call one of the dh_ scripts then don't :)
<genii> wgrant: I know. Just figured if any group, someone here would know something about it
<wgrant> Why?
<kaminix> Because both groups do packaging for Ubuntu, it's not unlikely one of the 178 nicks here are in Medibuntu too... is it?
<bdrung> does medibuntu have its own channel?
<bdrung> kaminix: medibuntu is not so big.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=iriverter is ready for your review :-)  Thanks!
<k0p> cody-somerville, yeah.. i'm overwriting dh_scripts thats no need right? so what I need to do it's a cleanup on my rules right?
<kaminix> Still, I'd guess it's driven by the people who do ordinary packaging for Ubuntu as well.
<k0p> cody-somerville, and yeah.. the desktop files it was wrong. my mistake too. :)
<wgrant> kaminix: We have no official ties.
<kaminix> Anyone in here on the mailing list who can say if my mail about edict packages reached the list?
<kaminix> wgrant: Not officially, I know.
<genii> kaminix: Anyhow that was along my line of thinking also. The #medibuntu channel seems to have 8 people in it
<wgrant> I also think it advisable that we be kept as separate as possible.
<genii> wgrant: Anyhow I'll look elsewhere for answers on this issue now.
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, revu isn't the appropriate place for package updates.
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, please file a bug on launchpad and attach a debdiff, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<jmarsden> Ah.  OK.  well, there is already a bug, LP #91237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91237 in iriverter "java library not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91237
<jmarsden> So just attach the debdiff to that one?
<nickellery> what command line entry would you use to search a folder for a specific string?
<jmarsden> nickellery: grep -r "specific string" foldername
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, yup
<nickellery> jmarsden, thanks you!
<bdrung> good night guys
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, did this package do any patching in the current version?
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: yes.  In the current 0ubuntu2 package it had one patch.  Chanegd the smae line I changed to fix this bug, so NCommander said to merge my second patch into that one.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: BTW I just uploaded a fresh debdiff to that bug.
<jmarsden> Does this mean you can now "sponsor" that fix for me?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, Can you make your changelog more like this?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28576/
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Sure.  But to me that looks like too much low level detail in the changelog?  I'll go ahead and redo it, just trying to understand the reasoning for the request -- can you explain?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, because I like changelogs to be useful without having to actually do a debdiff
<jmarsden> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> jmarsden: Particularly because we team maintain packages in Ubuntu, debian/changelog should be clear to someone who's never touched the package before what was done and why.
<jmarsden> ScottK: OK.  That's a very different approach from other projects I've coded for, where the changelog entries were for a summary of what a change was for, not for the details of which files were touched which can be determined from diffs.  Is this general approach to changelogs documented somewhere in tutorials for Ubunteros?  Should it be?
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: So is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28578/ more what you are looking for?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, thats more verbose than what I would have done but sure
<jmarsden> OK.  Any more things to change you've spotted, or should I attach a new debdiff to LP# 91237 with that changelog included?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, I think you're good.
 * cody-somerville needs to go make dinner.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: Cool, I'll upload it and you can sponsor it after you cook and eat :-)  Thanks for your advice and help.
<NCommander> wow
<cody-somerville> I know
<NCommander> The Avatar series finale was amazing ...
<cody-somerville> I'm awesome.
<cody-somerville> oh :/
 * NCommander notices cody-somerville 
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> Its just wow
<jscinoz> Hey guys im having an issue with dh_shlibdeps finding libraries that are in other binary packages of the same source package, im packging this for debian but the guys in #debian-mentors are unresponsive, so i hope you guys can help :), the build log can be found at http://pastebin.com/f45e4a0cb and the package is here: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/googlegadgets/googlegadgets_0.10.0-1.dsc any help would be greatly ap
<jscinoz> preciated.
<NCommander> jscinoz, let me take a look
<jscinoz> thanks NCommander
<NCommander> jscinoz, pastebin never seems to work from here, please repost to paste.ubuntu.com
<jscinoz> ok one moment
<NCommander> also
<NCommander> Just the section of the log where it begins running shlibs
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<jscinoz> NCommander, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28591/
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> thats  the whole thing >_< ill paste the other bit, one sec
<NCommander> No this is fine
<NCommander> SOmetimes paste.u.c chokes with a massive log
<NCommander> But this is small enough I was able to load it
<jscinoz> NCommander, ah alrighty :)
<NCommander> jscinoz, if you would like to upload your package to REVU (Ubuntu's version of m.d.n, other MOTUs can help review it, and it can be put into Ubuntu; and then the Utnubu team can work on pushing it back into Debian; I took this route with codeblocks)
<jscinoz> ah alright, hang on though i need to rework the dependencies as some of the packages dont exist or have different names in Ubuntu
<NCommander> jscinoz, nope, it pretty much will work out of the box
<jscinoz> libqt4-opengl-dev i think is a virtual package in ubuntu >_<
<jscinoz> oh
<NCommander> We keep the numbers the same
 * jscinoz tries build in hardy chroot
<NCommander> jscinoz, use intrepid
<NCommander> that's our current unstable branch
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> gah
<jscinoz> "xulrunner-dev which is a virtual package."
<NCommander> In hardy?
<jscinoz> oh wait, its xulrunner1.9-dev in ubuntu?
<jscinoz> in intrepid
<NCommander> Oh
 * NCommander looks what its in Ubuntu
<NCommander> er, debian
<Drk_Guy> lol
<NCommander> In Debian, its xulrunner1.9-dev
<NCommander> hrm
<jscinoz> uhh...
<jscinoz> hmm *starts intrepid VM*
 * jscinoz realises it'd be faster just to check packages.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> You could just use debootstrap to grab intrepid ;-)
<NCommander> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xulrunner-1.9
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> so it has the 1.9
<jscinoz> one sec, will change.
<NCommander> Ok, I *think* I see your problem
<jscinoz> yeah because i had xulrunner-dev as dep
<jscinoz> but in ubuntu you need xulrunner-1.9-dev
<jscinoz> i think.
<NCommander> RIght, but it should work fine in Debian
<NCommander> SInce there is a proper xulrunner-1.9-dev package
<jscinoz> hopefully :P
<jscinoz> yay for cowbuilder :)
<NCommander> Ok, dh_shlibdeps is building the library your missing
 * NCommander perfers pbuilder, but to each his own
<NCommander> Where's your control file?
<NCommander> or better
<NCommander> link to the .dsc
<NCommander> jscinoz, I don't see it on mentors, where is it?
<jscinoz> one moment.
<jscinoz> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/googlegadgets/googlegadgets_0.10.0-1.dsc
<rraj-be> Hello everyone :) I want to contribibute to open source communtity. . .How can i join MOTU  mentoring
 * NCommander grabs
<jscinoz> also i tried using xulrunner-1.9-dev on unstable
<jscinoz> but it failed as virtual package
<NCommander> jscinoz, ouch, there is no love here
<NCommander> jscinoz, I'll help you with that issue in a moment
<NCommander> Lets just get it to build first on SOMETHING
<jscinoz> so basically, Ubuntu Intrepid needs xulrunner-1.9-dev, while Debian Unstable needs xulrunner-dev
<jscinoz> alrighty
<jscinoz> :P
<NCommander> you can probably specify xulrunner-dev | xulrunner-1.9-dev and get it to work on both
<jscinoz> oh yes forgot about that
<NCommander> Ok, lets see here
<jscinoz> blarg my ISP's mirror of intrepid archive is broken >_<
<NCommander> ouch
<NCommander> your lacking an shlibs file
<jscinoz> shouldnt dh_makeshlibs be creating it?
<NCommander> It won't find libraries for things not in the archive
<NCommander> (call it a bootstrapping problem)
<rraj-be> Hello everyone :) I want to contribibute to open source communtity. . .How can i join MOTU mentoring
<rraj-be> any help please :(
<NCommander> rraj-be, well, what would you like to do specifically?
 * NCommander hits his head
<NCommander> It's been awhile since I did anything with shared libraries, and I'm right now coming up with a blank
<NCommander> It will hit me on how you fix this in a moment
<porthose> rraj-be:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/Contributor
<jscinoz> hmm *reads manpage of dh_shlibdeps and dh_makeshlibs*
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> How'd you generate the .install files?
<jscinoz> manually.
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> i see the problem i think
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> YOu forgot to package the library ;-)
<jscinoz> i didnt include libggadget-js-1.0.so.0 *facepalm*
<NCommander> Do yourself a favor
<porthose> rraj-be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/NewModel?highlight=%28motu%29%7C%28mentoring%29
<NCommander> Add --fail-missing
<NCommander> It's your best friend
<jscinoz> NCommander, there's an easier way to make .install files?
<rraj-be> :_
<NCommander> ^to your dh_Install line
<jscinoz> NCommander, ok thanks
<jscinoz> what will that do?
<NCommander> jscinoz, not really, but --fail-missing will cause the build to fail if any file isn't moved from the debian/tmp folder
<jscinoz> ah thanks
<NCommander> Since your dealing with a lot of individual libraries, you can't really wildcard things to make life easier
<jscinoz> aye
<NCommander> It's one of those necessary evils of packaging
<jscinoz> shouldnt be too hard to fix now though i dont know why i didnt realise i forgot that lib before
<NCommander> You probably had accidently included it in one larger package
<NCommander> Or something
<NCommander> dpkg_shlibsdep is kinda weird
<NCommander> I've seen it do extactly this, and I've seen it work when it should have failed
<NCommander> Usually the later happens because you installed an earlier version of the package, and its finding the required library from that
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> but that shouldnt happen when building in a chroot though?
<NCommander> That's why it might build with dpkg-buildpackage, but oblierate itself in a chroot
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> I've looked at dpkg's code
<NCommander> I'm not going to try and figure it out ;-)
<NCommander> I *really* wish the New Maintainers manual told you about things like --list/fail-misisng
<jscinoz> hmm well i've fixed it so that lib is included lets hope it builds now
<jscinoz> anyways i must go away for 30mins (BBQ next door, yay australia) thanks for the help, hopefully when i get back the thing will have built :)
<NCommander> jscinoz, if you wish to submit your package for direct inclusion into Ubuntu, I can help you with that; otherwise when it finally gets into the Debian archive, you can request a sync, and it will get pulled into intrepid from sid
<NCommander> jscinoz, I can see some things that need to be fixed when you return
<jscinoz> NCommander, hey im back, actually got 15mins or so until i have to leave for BBQ, also i thought downstream sync closed on june 6th?
<jscinoz> and what were the other things i need to fix?
<NCommander> jscinoz, your copyright file
<jscinoz> NCommander, doh i hate those things :P
<NCommander> Apache 2.0 license isn't a "common" license
<jscinoz> oh.
<NCommander> YOu need to put the full text in your copyright file
<NCommander> Essentially cat COPYING >> debian/copyright ;-)
<NCommander> ANd then move things around
<jscinoz> thats fine then, thought itd be more annoying than that
<NCommander> The upstream offer and actual Copyright lines look good
<NCommander> SO aside from including the actual license text, it looks fine
<jscinoz> ok :) also gotta update that URL since im packaging a newer version now
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> THat's important
<NCommander> YOur watch file looks good
<jscinoz> whee it built :D
<jscinoz> dputting again  to mentors
<NCommander> ack, you use quilt
 * NCommander feels the burn
 * NCommander is a dpatch man ;-)
<jscinoz> <3 quilt
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> You should clarify your changelog
<jscinoz> with what?
<NCommander> Since you added a patch, you should explain why, and what it does
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> alright one moment.
<NCommander> Add a docs file, and list the NEWS and README files; if there are any other documentation files that aren't already installed, add them too
<jscinoz> alrighty, what is the syntax of a docs file?
<NCommander> just the filename
<NCommander> So just README, newline, NEWS
<NCommander> Pretty straightforward ;-)
<jscinoz> ok, and is it one for the whole sourcepackage, or one for each binary package?
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> argh
 * NCommander checks the manual
<jscinoz> what man page should i look at for this thing?
<jscinoz> dh_installdocs?
<NCommander> They don't have manpages?
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> wait it mentions it hang on
<jscinoz> looks like one for each sourc epackage
<NCommander> Pretty much
<NCommander> Put these in the main library source
<jscinoz> should i do it for all source packages? or just the main
<jscinoz> oh answer it :P
<NCommander> er, binary
<NCommander> sorry
<NCommander> I'm a little off it today ;-)
<jscinoz> ah yeah same :P
<jscinoz> but anyways, why is dpatch better than quilt?
<NCommander> I find with quilt I'm fighting the tool more then actually writing the patch
<NCommander> THere is no actual difference in terms of writing the patch
<NCommander> But I find quilt just to be a downright pain to use
<NCommander> er, I meant applying the patch
<NCommander> nice job on the get-orig-source target
<jscinoz> :D
<NCommander> I usually have to nag people to add that
<NCommander> is upstream a .tar.gz then?
<jscinoz> yes
<NCommander> ok, that will work fine thne
<NCommander> (I'm usually a little warry of using uscan because it will grab the latest source package vs. the current, but I'm not going to veto a package over it)
<NCommander> You don't call the patch target in your rules file
<NCommander> WHich means your patch isn't being applied
<jscinoz> yeah i do
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> QUILT_STAMPFN
<NCommander> -_-;
 * NCommander bites tounge about his "love" of quilt
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> anyways one other question.
<NCommander> Do you build any of the software in third_party?
<jscinoz> umm.
<jscinoz> i dont know >_<
<jscinoz> probably.
<NCommander> Its under the MPL
<NCommander> YOu'll have to note that in the copyright file
 * jscinoz wonders if it needs to be built or if shared one can be used.
<NCommander> It should still be noted because your not repackaging the tarball to remove them ...
 * NCommander is checking to make sure nothing non-free is sneaking in
<jscinoz> how can i check if they are actually built or not?
<NCommander> grep the Makefile.am's
<NCommander> I'd just note them because they'r ein the actual upstrem package
<NCommander> Put something like this
<NCommander> Source files in the third_party/codesighs, and third_party/editline, are covered under the Mozilla Public License
<NCommander> *include license text*
<jscinoz> I assume SUBDIRS =  third_party  means it is going in there.
<jscinoz> if i remove that line, those things wont be built then right?
<NCommander> note that third_party/valgrind/valgrind.h is under a BSD license (this one is a common license so instead of including the full license text, just refer to the file in /usr/share/common-licenses)
<jscinoz> ok thanks.
<NCommander> It's all open and free, just different licenses
<NCommander> It's easier to note it in the changelog then anythign else ;-)
 * NCommander blows the dust off his FSF Savannah licensing skills
<jscinoz> :P
<NCommander> one of the perks of being an admin on Savannah is that you get "really" good at checking package licensing
<NCommander> Although this package would still fail to meet Savannah standards
<jscinoz> wuh?
<NCommander> don't worry about it ;-)
<jscinoz> :P
<NCommander> Lets just say that the FSF is a little *ahem* crazy when it comes to making sure packages properly are documented and licensed with header files, copyright notices, and no ambiguity
<jscinoz> hmm
<NCommander> WHen I was an admin on Savannah, we actually checked those things in the source packages
<jscinoz> it says the things in third_party/codesigh can be used under GPL or MPL (choice)
<jscinoz> or LGPL even
<NCommander> This must be from Mozilla
<NCommander> So .... *insert foot in mouth*
<jscinoz> same for those in editline
<jscinoz> so what should i say for them in debian/copyright?
<NCommander> Say that its available under the MPL1.1/GPL 2.0, and LGPL 2.1
<NCommander> Put the full text of the MPL 1.1 in
<NCommander> And then simply say that the text of the GPL 2.0/LGPL 2.1 are in the /usr/share/common-licenses
<NCommander> (use the template at the bottom of the copyright file that was used to describe the licensing of your packagin)
<jscinoz> alright thanks
<NCommander> I know, the copyright file is painful
<NCommander> If you want to see pain, go look at glibc's
<jscinoz> <3 quilt so easy to use :P
<jscinoz> what did you find hard about it just wondering?
<NCommander> It wasn't that it was hard
<NCommander> It just felt very clunky compared to dpatch
<NCommander> quilt is more powerful because of the way it can selectively add and remove patches
<NCommander> But VERY few packages need that power
<NCommander> That should get your package into Debian no issue
<NCommander> Assume of course you can find a sponsor
<NCommander> Which is always a painful process I find.
<jscinoz> aye regardless of distro its annoying :P
<NCommander> jscinoz, I haven't had too much trouble with Ubuntu
<NCommander> Mostly because of the way REVU works.
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> by the way i was going to say before...
<jscinoz> I've got these other packages (urbanterror, urbanterror-data, worldofpadman, worldofpadman-data) which are pretty much done, but debian wants to set up a separate archive for the very large -data packages (710 and 650MB respectively) so basically these 4 source packages are stalled because of the filesize issue, would Ubuntu have the same issue with the filesize?
<NCommander> I suspect REVU might choke
<NCommander> But I've never seen anything on the subject
<jscinoz> oh ok, well i must be going for real this time, thanks for the help, and i should be back in 30-40mins.
<NCommander> what's the license in the data packages?
<NCommander> hey LucidFox
<NCommander> I didn't get a chance to thank you on advocating codeblocks
<LucidFox> heh
<NCommander> I'm now patientially waiting for the REJECT message ;-)
<NCommander> And now I'm helping unoffical mentor a Debian packager with Google Gadgets
<NCommander> shit, and NOW I catch a mistake on my codeblocks package
<NCommander> I didn't note why I have a lintian override in place
<NCommander> If it gets REJECTed, I'll redo it
<NCommander> If it gets through, I'll simply post a debdiff and ask for a sponsor
 * NCommander checks LucidFox's pulse
<LucidFox> NCommander> I hear you :)
<NCommander> Recommendations?
<LucidFox> Just wait for it to pass NEW, and if it does, I'll sponsor your changes, or someone else will
<NCommander> At least it got caught ;-)
<NCommander> If just a little late :-/
<NCommander> so on lighter news, what are you up to night?
 * cody-somerville is working on his mudlib.
<NCommander> mud as in multi-user dungeon?
<jscinoz> and i have returned
<jscinoz> NCommander, the data packages are non-free but distributable
<jscinoz> NCommander, engine packages are GPL (ioquake3 based)
<NCommander> jscinoz, so the game itself would be in contrib, and the data would be non-free on Debian
<jscinoz> correct.
<NCommander> Or the whole thing would be in multiverse on Ubuntu
<jscinoz> yep :P
 * NCommander thinks multiverse is still an awesome repo name :-P
<jscinoz> the main issue they had was the size though, they didnt have much of an issue with the license
<jscinoz> agreed on that :P
<NCommander> Fire an email to the Ubuntu Archive Admins
<jscinoz> alrighty will do, whats the address?
<NCommander> It may be possible to go what could be the "Flash Plugin Route"
<NCommander> Due to the licensing of Flash, the apt-get simply downloads an installation script and runs it
<NCommander> The package properly lists all the files so removing the deb works like its susposed to
<NCommander> jscinoz, Just file a Quesiton against the ubuntu-archive-admins group on launchpad
<jscinoz> ah thanks
<jscinoz> NCommander, we discussed that possibility but decided agaisnt it, mainly due to user inconvenience
<NCommander> Well, you could just roll your own with one of the APT generating scripts
<NCommander> And then ask to be listed in the Canonical parthers section
<NCommander> (I'm not really sure how that works, but that's how opera got into our archive)
<jscinoz> blarg.
<jscinoz> so would this be due to license or size?
<NCommander> size probably
<NCommander> Ubuntu supports non-free and contrb in multiverse
<NCommander> I also find getting a package INTO multiverse if your not a DD to be rather easier; I've never seen someone willing to sponsor a contrib/non-free package
<jscinoz> hmm thanks.
<jscinoz> aye they seemed to be rather quick in getting my teeworlds package in (in main)
<jscinoz> and yay for it being synced to ubuntu already :D
<NCommander> Maybe you should try becoming an Ubuntu MOTU ;-)
<jscinoz> perhaps.
<NCommander> Beside, Masters of the Universe is an awesome thing to put on a job resume
<jscinoz> aye :P at the moment i've just got "Debian Maintainer" there lol
<NCommander> That ain't bad
<NCommander> I got a sponsor via porting work for some of Debian's porters
<NCommander> The Front Desk just rubber stamped my application and are assigning an AM
<NCommander> So I might actually become a DD within the next year
<jscinoz> nice :P
<NCommander> I'd like to think so ;-)
 * NCommander kicks eclipse
<jscinoz> :P
<NCommander> jscinoz, ever use launchpad?
<jscinoz> aye yes i have an account ther e:P
<NCommander> I'm currently coding up a mod to REVU that will hopefully allow us to import a package right from your personal package archive and right into Launchpad
<NCommander> er, REVU
<jscinoz> I actually use Ubuntu, i just package for Debian because wider audience :P
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> That makes sense
 * NCommander kicks eclipse again
<jscinoz> what broke in eclipse now?
<NCommander> Argh, its a damn good IDE< but the way it handles workplaces at times makes me want to strangle myself
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> im unfamiliar with it. it only can be used for making java apps? or can it work with other languages?
<NCommander> It works pretty well with C/C++ and Python
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> nice.
<NCommander> It has PHP and Perl ingerfaces, but I never used them
 * jscinoz has just been using Gedit + some tweaks for making his ioq3 based game OpenTribes.
<NCommander> The best IDE I ever used is Visual Studio
<jscinoz> HERESY
<NCommander> I've never met one that works quite as nicely as that
<NCommander> Old versions were horrible
<NCommander> But I really long for a good VS2005 clone for Linux
<jscinoz> gedit + auto indentation + line highlighting + line numbers + 80char right margin = quite nice for coding :P
<cody-somerville> jscinoz, I concur
<NCommander> I used gvim for awhile
<NCommander> I still do for debian packaging
<NCommander> But if I need to do something spanning a bunch of files
<cody-somerville> jscinoz, except the matching brackets is broken
<jscinoz> :P
<NCommander> I find its easier just to use a true IDE
<NCommander> (and not emacs)
<jscinoz> yeah i've noticed that
<jscinoz> gah launchpad answers seems to hate me.
<NCommander> You could just cheat and file a wishlist bug ;-)
<NCommander> *smacked*
<NCommander> j/k
<jscinoz> probably because im on the beta one
<NCommander> It works finefor me on edge
<jscinoz> wheres the button to actually ask a new question
<NCommander> "Ask a Question"
 * NCommander sees if he can find an archive admin email
<jscinoz> theres no way to ask directly on launchpad through the web itnerface?
<jscinoz> interface*
<slytherin> jscinoz: what do you mean?
<NCommander> I never had to ask the archive admins anything
<Flannel> jscinoz: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<jscinoz> i thought there was a form on launchpad for asking questions to a team or something
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> cheers
<Flannel> jscinoz: fill in ubuntu with whatever project
<jscinoz> thanks, it appears there wasnt a link to that on the actual page >_<
<jscinoz> screw it, ill just ask  on their mailinglist, i cant find the ubuntu-archive group answer add question thing.
<slytherin> jcastro: what do you want to ask?
<jscinoz> Basically if they have any problem with non-free but distributable, extremely large -data packages for ioquake3 based games
<jscinoz> World of Padman, and UrbanTerror are the games in question, i've got 2 source packages for each prepared (engine and data) and basically Debian turned them down because of filesize, wondering if Ubuntu will have an issue?
<slytherin> jcastro: Better to ask on #ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list.
<jscinoz> well im gonna ask on ubuntu-archive mailing list, because i figure thats the most relevant?
<slytherin> jcastro: I don't think that is most relevant in this case
<jscinoz> oh, btw where are you getting jcastro from? jscinoz :P
<slytherin> my mistake
<jscinoz> :P not a problem.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: What did you think you needed to ask an archive-admin?
<slytherin> jscinoz: that is really huge. Can the data packages be split?
<jscinoz> slytherin, probably, but i dont see the point in doing that? There'll still be just as much size in the archive.
<slytherin> jscinoz: The reason I am asking is who is going to download 650+ MB to lay just one game.
<jscinoz> slytherin, i see no problem with that on today's connections, also look at vegastrike-data and nexuiz, they are beginning to approach that size
<jscinoz> Regardless, Linux needs more decent games for any appreciable market share increase, so i belive its rather importatn we get good, open source, games in the repo.
<nickellery> whenever I try to use debuild after fixing a bug I can get an error
<nickellery> but I don't get this when I do the tutorial on the youtube channel
<nickellery> anyone know what the problem is?
<jmarsden> nickellery: How about telling is what the error is? :-)
<nickellery> jmarsden, ah good idea
<slytherin> jscinoz: Not everyone has gigabit connection. If it is at all possible to split data (like campaigns in wesnoth), more people will be able to try the game.
<nickellery> jmarsden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/28626/
<jscinoz> slytherin, the data could be split, in the case of worldofpadman which has a number of pk3's, however you still need *ALL* of them to play.
<jscinoz> so there's no point putting it in separate packages.
<jscinoz> urbanterror can't be split, as all data is in one pk3.
<slytherin> jscinoz: in that case, you will have to wait for response on list.
<jmarsden> nickellery: You do have dpatch installed, right?
<jscinoz> ok thanks slytherin
<nickellery> jmarsden, perhaps that is the problem :)
<nickellery> ill give it a shot
<jmarsden> I think so... the package uses dpatch, so you need it :-)
<nickellery> jmarsden, awesome, it worked!
<nickellery> thanks so much!
<jmarsden> Good.  Nice to be able to help someone else here afetr only a couple of days as a Ubuntero myself :-)
<jmarsden> nickellery: You may want to check the Build-Depends: line in debian.control ... dpatch should be in there if the package needs it.
<nickellery> jmarsden, alright, thanks for all your help!
 * StevenK tries to convince a package it really wants to build.
<jmarsden> nickellery: No problem.
<jscinoz> NCommander, you still here?
<NCommander> yeah, I'm around
<NCommander> StevenK, what's wrong?
<StevenK> NCommander: Maintainer and upstream that need clue-by-fouring
<NCommander> fouring?
<NCommander> sounds rather painful;
<StevenK> "Clue-by-four" ing
<NCommander> Sounds really really painful
<StevenK> Dear twin, please build, kthxbye
<NCommander> StevenK, http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpk3.png - My current evil project ;-)
<StevenK> NCommander: Aiiee
<NCommander> Sexy, no?
<jscinoz> NCommander, it builds, but any gadget that tries to render a web page fails, it looks like the package looks for /usr/lib/libxul.so while its actually /usr/lib/libxul.so.0d
<StevenK> Evil :-)
<NCommander> Well, I'm using python-debian to parse the source list
<NCommander> I just need to write a script that can pull the package with dget, and not to bother checking the GPG signature (since there will be none; we'll trust that if its in a PPA, it was properly signed at some point)
<jscinoz> NCommander, manually symlinking it on my system makes it then want libxpcom which has the same naming thing (.0d), symlinking that, it then complains about undefined symbol gtk_moz_embed_push_startup, any idea whats wrong?
<jscinoz> NCommander, so first basically i need to patch it or somehow change it so it can find libxpcom and libxul properly, and then fix the unkown symbol thing, but no idea how :(
<NCommander> Argh
<NCommander> Whoever built the gadget screwed up
<NCommander> It's susposed to be linked against the proper soname
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Since PPA revisions numbers are generally not the same as we want in releases, you'll need to manage that somehow too.
<NCommander> Oh, wait, your COMPILING the gadget
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, one piece of evil at a time
<NCommander> ;-)
<nickellery> jmarsden, I'm getting a similar error again on a different package
<nickellery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28629/
<nickellery> again with debuild
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: The last thing we need is more crap packages on REVU.  Please get it right if you're going to do it.
<NCommander> crap packages?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, my current theory is to strip off the ~ppa* from the changelog on the fly (python-debian has changelog parsing tools), and then recreate the changelog with just the latest entry (since any new packages should only have one changelog entry and not say 20)
<ScottK-laptop> That sounds like a good first order approach.
<jmarsden> nickellery: Interesting one... I think package names are not supposed to start with a digit, so your calling the package 4digit is confusing the build tools?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, this is my first major python programming exercise, so its a learning experience, but I already got the template code working, so I'm going int he right place
<NCommander> jmarsden, there are quite a few packages that start with a digit
<nickellery> jmarsden, I'm not packaging it, just fixing a bug
<NCommander> 915resolutions for one
<nickellery> 2vcard?
<jmarsden> NCommander: OK, so what would cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/28629/ ?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, what did you mean by crap packages?
<NCommander> jmarsden, are you packaging this?
<ScottK-laptop> There's a lot of stuff that gets uploaded to REVU that, um, isn't very good.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, Oh, yeah :-P
<NCommander> I personally want uploads to expire after say 15 days
<jmarsden> NCommander: no, nickellery is.
<NCommander> He needs to run update-maintainer or manually change the Maintainer/Original-Maintainer fields to comply with the DebianMaintainerPolicy
<NCommander> pretty much run update-maintainer --section=universe in the debian folder
<NCommander> And then check the changelog
<nickellery> Ah
<ScottK-laptop> And so if you're going to build a tool that automates getting stuff from PPAs, let's make sure it's not got problems to start with (like wrong versions - which you've got a plan for).
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, it won't be that hard to make it that a package can only be imported if it successfully built ...
<ScottK-laptop> That'll be good.
<ScottK-laptop> Is anyone else getting launchpad pages without the css?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, It's been flinchy
<NCommander> My proxy server might be caching the CSS, but it seems on a few pages, its MIA
<NCommander> Or they're doing SOMETHING
<ScottK-laptop> Personally, I think the no CSS version is more usable, so I'm hesitant to complain.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, are you a REVU admin by any chance?
<ScottK-laptop> No.
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> Right now, I'm having it import the Packages-i386 file, and then using that to determine the source version so only successfully built packages can enter REVU
<NCommander> The only problem with that is if you get an amd64 only package ;-)
 * NCommander is amazed Python doesn't have a switch statement O_O;
<ScottK-laptop> What are you trying to do?
 * ScottK-laptop decides to go to bed.
<ScottK-laptop> Good night.
<NCommander> night
 * StevenK bends twin to his will
<NCommander> What happened to bed?
<StevenK> That was ScottK.
<jscinoz> NCommander, any ideas about what i can do with the library thing in googlegadgets?
 * StevenK isn't ScottK
<NCommander> oh wait
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> I think I need bed
 * StevenK smirks
 * StevenK should sleep, but can't
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> Neither can I
<NCommander> *grumbles*
<StevenK> It's 2:41am for my body clock
<NCommander> Same here
<NCommander> or more like
<NCommander> Its what it should be
<NCommander> But my body clock is flashing 12:00
 * NCommander is REALLY not used to programming in a high level programming language
<NCommander> I think the last time I programmed outside of C/C++ was some Java app for a class
<StevenK> 2:41am for my body clock, 11:41pm local time, 4:41pm destination time
<NCommander> Its .... weird
<NCommander> StevenK, where in the world are you?
<StevenK> LAX
<NCommander> and where's your home and destination?
<NCommander> Ow
<NCommander> I've been to LAX
<NCommander> Ow
<StevenK> NCommander: Sydney
<NCommander> Is that home or destination?
<StevenK> It's both
<NCommander> ah
 * StevenK has a 13 hour flight ahead of him
<NCommander> I would love to visit Austrillia
 * StevenK is going to be somewhat unhappy
<NCommander> why?
<StevenK> Long flights make me cranky
<NCommander> Grab a bunch of package sources and start packaging ;-)
<NCommander> Then spam REVU
<jscinoz> I'm in sydney too :P
<StevenK> I don't need to spam REVU
<NCommander> I feel alone in New York State
<StevenK> <- core-dev :-D
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> Spam incoming
<StevenK> You have approximately three minutes to convince me to review something and have me actually review it
 * NCommander has nothing for StevenK to review
<NCommander> Damn, any other day ...
<NCommander> I hope though by getting REVU to allow importation of PPAs, and making it so only buildable packages can be imported we could cut down on REVU spam
<Hobbsee> StevenK: review everything on there.  that'll take your midn off the flight.
<NCommander> Is there an easy way to download a file over HTTP in python?
<NCommander> (so the contents are stored in a variable?)
<StevenK> open a socket, read() into a variable from the socket? :-)
<StevenK> Um, there is a way. I'm somewhat away from my docs :-/
<NCommander> Yeah, I'm looking
<NCommander> LIke I said
<NCommander> First major python coding project
<StevenK> Probably something involving urllib2
<NCommander> I'm starting to really dig the whitespace method of making code look nice
<jscinoz> blarg at google-gadgets buggyness
<NCommander> I think I'll use urllib; I just need REALLY simple way to download the sources file from a PPA
<NCommander> er, packages
<NCommander> Since I only want to be able to import packages from a PPA that have properly built
<StevenK> wget
<StevenK> :-P
<NCommander> That's ugly, even by my standards
<gaurdro> url.urlopen('http://someaddy.com').read() or .readline()  etc
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> Nice!
<NCommander> Sweet, how about the meaning of life?
 * NCommander is smacked
<StevenK> You'll need to fire it into gzip after that
<gaurdro> I'm working on an irc bot that uses that atm.
<NCommander> StevenK, PPAs have ungzipped Sources file
<StevenK> Actually, they have both
<gaurdro> err,  replace the url with urllib
<NCommander> python is awesome
 * jscinoz sings while coding his game.
 * NCommander lols on the fact that this appears to properly work
 * jscinoz claps for NCommander 
<NCommander> And SCORE
<NCommander> I can use urllib to read the Source/Packages file from a PPA archive
<NCommander> ANd then create a nice dropdown, or radio box list of packages to import!
 * jscinoz waits for reply on his large package post on ubuntu-devel-discuss
<jscinoz> what would be awesome is to completly integrate revu in launchpad
<jscinoz> what do you think NCommander
<NCommander> jscinoz, I would if launchpad was open source
<jscinoz> NCommander, Shuttleworth say's he's moving towards that
<NCommander> Storm was the last thing to get opened, and that was over a year ago ...
<jscinoz> no
<jscinoz> there was something a week or two ago.
<jscinoz> *tries to remember*
<NCommander> link?
<NCommander> brb, shower
<jscinoz> trying to fidn it
<jscinoz> gah cant find it NCommander, it was some small component not sure what it was >_< i think it was on digg/linux_unix a few weesk ago, anyways i must go afk for while, thanks for the help :)
<jscinoz> NCommander, i think it was cscvs or something i know it started with c but i cant recall >_<
<NCommander> jscinoz, cscvs was the first compontent released,
 * NCommander would personally like to see Soyuz open
<jscinoz> NCommander, oh.
<jscinoz> im sure there was an article recently though (this month) ill try find it
<jscinoz> nevremind cant find it, maybe i imagined it lol
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> How do I post my request for Including Newest Seamonkey in repository?
<nikolam> Should I make a bug about it.
<nikolam> It is also security-related, beacouse since version of 1.1.9 till 1.1.11 there were a bunch of security-related fixes in it
<wgrant> fta: ^^
<nikolam> I made *deb`s from debian source for iceape 1.1.11 but i am unshure should I install that
<nikolam> Since Ubuntu has it`s own .diff.gz for Ubuntu
<nikolam> SO, there should be .diff and .dsc for seamnkey 1.1.11
<nikolam> seamonkey
<NCommander> wgrant, http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2iy8.png
<NCommander> :-)
<Valsum> Hello and please forgive me if I'm skipping some required reading before asking. I'm an absolute newbie and I'm having a look at the 'Compiling' class so I can compile and install a roguelike game. But when I type ./configure in the untar'ed directory, BASH says 'no such file or directory' :(
<Valsum> -since it might be a good idea to try to pack it and get it added to the repos later, that's why I'm asking here-
<wgrant> Valsum: You need to work out how to build and install the application... ./configure won't work for everything!
<Valsum> omg :)
<Valsum> wgrant could you then give me a hint on where to start then, please?
<wgrant> Valsum: The tarball should have documentation.
<wgrant> In either README or INSTALL, generally.
<Valsum> unfortunately, it doesn't have documentation
<Valsum> wgrant thanks for trying to help...I'll see what I can do. Later!
<ph8> hey all! Does anyone know of a KVM-71 package for hardy? I've compiled my own from source and it all works fine, so therefore a package should be possible right? Does Hardy get sidelined in favour of intrepid automatically or do these sort of backports happen?
<totopalma> tseliot, hi :)
<tseliot> ﻿totopalma: hi ;)
<jscinoz> evening again :P
<SWAT> is this the correct way to build a .orig.tar.gz?  1) svn co the trunk  2) remove all the .svn directories  3) build the orig.tar.gz
<rraj-be> hello every one :)
<rraj-be> i wish to join and contribute in MOTU
<rraj-be> i am good in c- programming
<rraj-be> i want help in getting started with programing and bug fixing
<rraj-be> where can i join mentors so that i can learn abt these things first
<SWAT> rraj-be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<rraj-be> yes
<rraj-be> i have seen those wikies
<jpds> SWAT: Yes. "find . -name .svn -type d | xargs rm -rfv" will purge the directories.
<rraj-be> but i cant get how can i contribute with coding
<rraj-be> first i want to find a good project where i could help
<rraj-be> for that what should i do first
<SWAT> jpds: thanks. I just don't want my package to get rejected because of the orig.tar.gz
<jpds> SWAT: Make sure you note your changes in the changelog.
<geser> SWAT: why not use svn export?
<Hobbsee> tseliot: want to go to -bugs for a while?
<tseliot> ﻿Hobbsee: sure
<devfil> Laney: do you want to continue to work at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdigger/+bug/243263 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243263 in xdigger "Please "sync" xdigger 1.0.10-12 (Universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> devfil: What do you mean continue?
<devfil> Laney: it is not ok, I think
<Laney> If there are problems, let me know
<devfil> Laney: I'm not a MOTU, but it changes a lot of thing in the sources and this is not ok
<Laney> The patch is pretty small, and I've had similar ones uploaded before without any trouble.
<devfil> Laney: so ask a MOTU to sponsors it
<Laney> What? That's why it's subscribed to u-u-s
<cody-somerville> Laney, which patch is meant to be sponsored?
<Laney> Either. I uploaded the debdiffs as if it were a merge. I guess you want to apply the debian-ubuntu one against the Debian source package
<geser> I gave the xdigger patch a quick look and it looks ok (and is definitely not to big)
<Laney> :)
<Laney> It's been sitting in u-u-s for quite a while now
<devfil> geser: and the changes applied to sources?
<geser> devfil: what's wrong with them?
<devfil> geser: I don't think that a change should be "directly" in the sources
<Laney> It's a quilt patch...
<geser> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15625412/debian-ubuntu.debdiff contains a quilt patch
<devfil> oh I was wrongly looking at ubuntu-ubuntu, sorry
<geser> Laney: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Laney> Ah whoops, yes I forgot to do that!
<geser> Laney: that's what I get when trying to build the source package
<Laney> geser: Good catch
<Laney> geser: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16201110/debian-ubuntu.debdiff
<Laney> Right I'm off. Trust the patch is OK now. Bye all :)
<geser> Laney: the current policy seems to do a "quiet" Maintainer change, no need to document it anymore in debian/changelog
<geser> Laney: no need to update it again
<Lutin> is there an intrepid version of the rcbugs page on ubuntuwire ?
<bdrung> asac: i will work on bug #216892 next week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pwdhash" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216892
<devfil> asac: can I try to work at xulrunner merge?
<asac> devfil: which xulrunner merge? 1.8.1.x?
<asac> bdrung: cool. do you need some input to get things started?
<devfil> asac: 1.9.0.1 is in Debian unstable
<asac> devfil: 1.9 is taken care of
<asac> devfil: you could do the merge for xulrunner 1.8 from upstream and prepare the security update for hardy accordingly ;)
<asac> devfil: 1.9 is not a merge btw ;)
<asac> devfil: should be quite simple to do the 1.8 merge
<devfil> asac: ok
<asac> its basically getting the latest 1.8.1.x release from upstream
<devfil> uhm a simple update?
<asac> devfil: yes. only thing we should do is remove the "non-free" files
<asac> devfil: most likely there is a script for that in debian/ directory
<asac> something like remove-nonfree.sh
<asac> or something
<devfil> good
<asac> when you have stripped the orig.tar.gz its just bumping changelog version and hoping that all patches still apply ;)
<devfil> if not adjust them
<asac> devfil: right ;)
<devfil> no problem, I already done similar things
<asac> devfil: most frequent patch that needs to be adapted is 99_configure
<asac> for that you have to use dpath-edit-path ... and run autoconf2.13
<asac> devfil: good
<asac> devfil: the other thing that is important is doing good QA
<asac> but we can talk in #ubuntu-mozillateam about that ;)
<devfil> asac: ok, I will start later or tomorrow to work at it, now I can't download the sources, my connection at the moment permit me only to use IRC
<asac> devfil: sounds painful
<emgent> heya
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'm packaging MountManager (my first package for Ubuntu), and I need some help to polish up the description (apachelogger is still not happy with my description
<fabrice_sp> )
<fabrice_sp> Here is the actual description:
<fabrice_sp> Description: Easy and understanding management of mounting in Linux
<fabrice_sp>  The basic functionalities of MountManager are:
<fabrice_sp>   - Mount and unmount partitions (ext3/2, ntfs, swap, fat, reiserfs, iso9660,
<fabrice_sp>    udf, ...)
<fabrice_sp>   - Show all logical and physical disks
<fabrice_sp>   - Change config file /etc/fstab
<fabrice_sp>   - Descriptions of options and other settings of mounting
<fabrice_sp>   - Restoration system
<fabrice_sp>   - Images mounting and unmounting (Nrg, Mdf , Ccd, Bin , etc)
<fabrice_sp>   - Udev rules creation
<fabrice_sp>   - Disk wizard
<fabrice_sp>   - Etc...
<fabrice_sp>  .
<fabrice_sp>  Plugins are supported and there is good English and Russian documentations to
<fabrice_sp>  help develop new plugins.
<fabrice_sp>  .
<fabrice_sp> Who can help?
<highvoltage> user-friendly management of disks and partitions sound more like it
<highvoltage> although, I haven't seen it before
<highvoltage> so I'm not sure if that description is really apt
<ScottK> !pastebin | fabrice_sp
<ubottu> fabrice_sp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fabrice_sp> Sorry: it's the first time I connect to the channel :-(
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: No problem.  Now you know.
<fabrice_sp> So this description is better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/28773/
<fabrice_sp> highvoltage: this is the purpose of the application, and the packaging of MountManager is mentored by apachelogger, so I assume it's true :-)
<bdrung> asac: definitly.
<bdrung> i never worked with bazaar before (only with svn).
<ScottK> bdrung: You can bzr co and bzr ci and it works essentially like svn.
<bdrung> but it would be better to learn how to use bzr, so that i can use the real power of bzr
<ScottK> bdrung: Up to you.  I don't use it enough for it to be worth the effort.
<asac> bdrung: you can best get to know it by using it
<norsetto> asac: got my email? No, don't tell me, I know ;-)
<asac> norsetto: i answered already, didnt i?
<norsetto> asac: ah! Then its me who hasn't got it :-(
<bdrung> asac: i will contact you when i am going to work on pwdhash
<asac> bdrung: sure. eta?
<asac> norsetto: i am now syching my mailboxes to see if i really hit the send button ;)
<emgent> hey hey hey!
<asac> norsetto: but i definitly got the gmo mail ;)
<norsetto> asac: ah good
<Jazzva> norsetto, did the gnome-mplayer FTBFS for you?
<bdrung> asac: for what does eta stands for?
<norsetto> emgent: was that a hey?
<norsetto> Jazzva: yes, but it does that only for sid
<emgent> hey == hi
<Jazzva> norsetto, ah... that's why I cant reproduce it here :)
<norsetto> Jazzva: we don't really need the patch in Ubuntu, its just to stay in sync
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll add it :)
<asac> Jazzva: it fails to build when you build it twice with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ;)
<asac> second round diff.gz will fail
<asac> (unless i mixed up context here ;))
<nxvl> my head is about to explode
<norsetto> asac: well, for some reasons it doesn't do that for intrepid, by checking the log it seems that in our build environment the target that compile the po its not triggered
<Jazzva> asac, it's about gnome-mplayer package?
<nxvl> hi all!
<norsetto> Hola nxvl
<devfil_> asac: a package based on a git repository how should be called?
<asac> devfil_: you mean the version?
<devfil_> asac: exactly
<asac> as in "what version to use for a snapshot" ?
<devfil_> the version downloaded from git
<devfil_> as the revision number for svn
<asac> devfil_: two options: if you know what the next version will be use $NEXTVERSION~git$GITSHORTCOMMITID
<asac> if you dont know what the next version will be use:
<devfil_> +
<devfil_> instead of less
<asac> yeah
<devfil_> but I don't know how to get $GITSHORTCOMMITID
<asac> not sure if that is the most common used procedure, but the form above should work
<asac> ;)
<norsetto> devfil_: I don't know git, but I guess "git log" or something similar should work
<devfil_> asac: gitshortcommit, I don't know how to get it
<bdrung> asac: 29.7. (i have to write three examinations till then and i have to study for it)
<highvoltage> loom. *loom* *loom*!
<highvoltage> monday ^^^ :(
<norsetto> highvoltage: neah, we still have 2 hours :-)
<highvoltage> norsetto: yeah \o/
 * highvoltage is going to sleep most of it off though
<highvoltage> goodnight norsetto :)
<norsetto> highvoltage: night!
<devfil_> asac: git describe --tags seems to do what I want but for example the output is <projectname>-64-g93d98f7, why 64?
<devfil_> s/projectname/version/
<Falken> heya
 * RainCT is tempted to answer "fix it yourself" to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/34247/comments/75 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34247 in gnome-applets "Trash always empty." [Medium,Confirmed]
<nxvl> rawler: please
<Jazzva> norsetto, seems gmo files are builded nicely... No changes needed when I added "rm -f po/*.gmo"
<norsetto> Jazzva: good
<Falken> hi ! my package is ready for reviewing ! who will be so kind to review and advocate it ? thanks in advance
<Falken> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=flabber
<Jazzva> norsetto, .diff.gz attached
<norsetto> Jazzva: okki
<Jazzva> norsetto, should I do the same for gecko-mediaplayer?
<norsetto> Jazzva: you mean for the update or the patch?
<Jazzva> norsetto, patch
<norsetto> Jazzva: there is no need for that patch in sid, so no
<Jazzva> norsetto, but it also contains po/*.gmo files...
<Jazzva> What's the difference between this one and gnome-mplayer?
<norsetto> Jazzva: different autoconf files I guess. If you want to check just set up a sid chroot and see if it fails too
<Jazzva> ah... ok
<Jazzva> norsetto, ok, uploaded the update for gecko-mediaplayer too..
<norsetto> Jazzva: okki
<norsetto> Jazzva: actually, its likely that gecko-mediaplayer fails too, let me check
<ryanakca> Anybody mind reviewing my kde-style-qtcurve merge (REVU) before I upload the debdiff to LP? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kde-style-qtcurve
 * wgrant labels the Debian intrusion into the ML with a big 'wtf'
<norsetto> wgrant: what the florilege?
<wgrant> norsetto: That's about right.
<rawler> nxvl: please what?
<warp10> Hi all!
<emgent> warp10: Augh :)
<norsetto> Jazzva: in preparation for the sync I would make some more changes
<Jazzva> norsetto, for the sync of what?
<norsetto> Jazzva: well, we won't be able to sync but anyhow lets make the delta as smaller as we can
<norsetto> Jazzva: gecko-mediaplayer
<warp10> emgent: learning (very) foreign languages?
<norsetto> Jazzva: first, I would reduce build-deps to libxul-dev only
<emgent> warp10: sure :)
<Jazzva> norsetto, ok
<warp10> emgent: I am sure you will find very useful that particular one:P
<norsetto> Jazzva: I would also force the versioning on gnome-mplayer to gnome-mplayer (>= 0.6.3)
<norsetto> Jazzva: what do you do for the other extension, you always delete every reference to iceweasel?
<Jazzva> norsetto, but it already has (>= ${source:Version})
<Jazzva> norsetto, yes, because we don't ship iceweasel
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<norsetto> Jazzva: yes, but that means if for any reason gecko-mediaplayer gets update and gnome-mplayer not we are screwed
<Jazzva> Ahh...
<norsetto> Jazzva: ok, than I'm afraid we have to live with the rest
<Jazzva> norsetto, well, this looks ok to me for an extension (when it's not packaged using mozilla-devscripts xpi.template)
<Jazzva> s/xpi/and xpi/
<NCommander> norsetto, ping?
<norsetto> Jazzva: I have to remember to add xulrunner-1.9 in debian, I have seen they have it now
<NCommander> or more like when you get a free moment ;-)
<norsetto> NCommander: was that a ping on the nose or on the ears?
<NCommander> Whichever one would get your attention ;-)
<norsetto> NCommander: offering me money would likely get it :-)
<Jazzva> norsetto, ok, I'll upload the updated diff.gz soon
<NCommander> How about FTBFS fixes ;-)
<norsetto> Jazzva: no need to add the [Cesare Tirabassi] in changelog
<Jazzva> I haven't?
<Jazzva> but it's there...
<norsetto> Jazzva: thats dch probably
<Jazzva> oh... there's no question mark at the end of your line.
<Jazzva> norsetto, no, I added it, since you did all of this, and I just put it for ubuntu :)
<norsetto> NCommander: what about ftbfs fixes, do we will have stuff that fails to build!?
<NCommander> norsetto, I just fixed wmaker, but emgent's handling that one cause he needs to add a second change (unrelated)
<NCommander> I was interested in finding an MOTU mentor to start the process
<NCommander> I've already done a few security fixes, and quite a few FTBFS, as well as having packaged codeblocks, and right now working on improving REVU
<norsetto> NCommander: ok, send an email to motu-mentoring-reception@reponses.net, check here for stuff we need: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/Contributor
<norsetto> NCommander: I think I have the right mentor for you ...
<NCommander> Who?
<Majost> Does anyone know which app adds the "Original-Maintainer" line to the changes file of a package?
<NCommander> Majost, update-maintainer
<NCommander> It's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<Majost> ah
<Majost> It has an annoying tendency to append to the end of the file, which breaks my stuff. heh
<Majost> thanks
<Majost> I will check it out
<norsetto> NCommander: expect an email from us soon
<Majost> what about 'Package-Type'
<Majost> I imagine thats probably tossed in there for soyuz or something
<jmarsden> Majost: that line is added if there is an XSBC-Original-Maintainer: line in debain/control
<jmarsden> Which there should be if you use update-maintainer :-)
<Majost> jmarsden: Which, the "Original-Maintainer" line, or the "Package-Type" line?
<jmarsden> The Original-Maintainer.
 * Majost nods
<Majost> I am looking at the script for update-maintainer now...
<Majost> just not sure where the "Package-Type" comes from if there is a udeb in the package
<geser> ScottK: Hi, do you want to file a remove request for debsecan? Or should I?
<NCommander> norsetto, you've got spa^h^h^h mail
<norsetto> NCommander: was I in copy ?
<NCommander> No, I sent it to the email you sent me
<norsetto> NCommander: ok, can you please send me a copy then?
<NCommander> whats your email?
<NCommander> ^ norsetto
<norsetto> NCommander: norsetto@ubuntu.com
<NCommander> norsetto, sent
<norsetto> NCommander: danke
<cody-somerville> NCommander, what are you up to? :P
<NCommander> cody-somerville, improving revu, resolving a FTBFS for wmaker, and getting an motu-mentor
<cody-somerville> \o/ WooT! \o/
<norsetto> Jazzva: thanks, uploaded
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: What happens next for my updated iriverter package (LP: #91237) ?  Is there anything you can do to move it forward?  Not that it is urgent, I just don't know what to expect :-)
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, Welp, how about we upload it? :)
<jmarsden> Sounds good to me :-)
<jmarsden> BTW I'm working on another minor bugfix update already, LP: #236140
<Jazzva> norsetto, great :).
 * cody-somerville wishes his 22" LCD could come onto the bed with him.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: It probably could, but you might break it :)
<Laibsch> I am looking through http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu-policy/ch2.html right now and I wonder where a recipe collection program like http://grecipe-manager.sf.net would fit in
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-13
<cyberixae> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<cyberixae> Should someone be notified to kick the server?
<ScottK> cyberixae: It's hosted in the Canonical data center, so probably #canonical-sysadmin
<cyberixae> The admins are working on it
<fabrice_sp> Good morning! A small question: is it still possible to request a sync for a main package? Or main is frozen?
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: Sure it is
<StevenK> Debian Import Freeze just means we aren't doing it automatically
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, so FeatureFreeze is when main is also frozen?
<fabrice_sp> I thought main was frozen before universe...
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: We aren't past Feature Freeze yet?
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, according to the Release Schedule (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule), Feature Freeze is suppose to happen on the 27th of August. Or there is something I understand wrongly?
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: And you were asking about syncing a package in main now?
 * StevenK is evidently missing something
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, I thought that Feature Freeze was only for Universe and that main was frozen before (at DIF time)
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: No, that isn't right
<fabrice_sp> that's why I was asking if it still possible to ask for a sync in main
<fabrice_sp> now, I know ;-)
<fabrice_sp> thanks for your answer
<fabrice_sp> s
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> good morning dholbach :-)
<dholbach> hey fabrice_sp
<\sh> moins
<micahg> hi \sh
<quadrispro> jdstrand: hi Jamie!
<quadrispro> jdstrand: I'm reading your email about h264enc, I used debhelper 7 and the .PHONY line is unnecessary :) (what lintian version are you using? lintian didn't give me any error message)
<POX> ScottK: FTR: DH_PYCENTRAL=nomove should be used in very rare cases and adding it after merging a package is very bad idea
<slytherin> Laney: You worked on backporting the yahoo protocol change to pidgin, right?
<sn9> well, that won't be in dapper now...
<sn9> or hardy
<siretart> revu is going down for maintenance!
<qiyong> pastebin
<qiyong> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<slytherin> sn9: Why not hardy? Hardy is the last LTS, what the are users running hardy supposed to do?
<siretart> revu back on-line
<slytherin> mr_spot_: ping
<mr_spot_> pong
<mr_spot_> slytherin, have you got more advice on my package in revu?
<slytherin> mr_spot_: I was wondering how it is different than the official mixer applet. I didn't see any screenshots on home page.
<mr_spot_> ocau.com/pix/hobk5
<slytherin> mr_spot_: looks similar (to me) to the official one. Does it have any advantages over official gnome mixer applet?
<Daviey> Hi, Does someone fancy sponsering an SRU upload to -proposed for Hardy for me? :)
<Daviey> (You know you want to, go-an)
<Daviey> bug #394696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394696 in apache2-mpm-itk "Please rebuild apache2-mpm-itk [Hardy] to handle updated apache source" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394696
<mr_spot_> slytherin, you mean the one named "Volume Control" in the add to panel dialog?
<mr_spot_> slytherin, or is there another gnome volume applet that i don't know about?
<slytherin> mr_spot_: in jaunty - gnome-volume-control-pulse
<slytherin> That is the package name
<mr_spot_> slytherin, just to confirm, the one that puts a speaker icon in the notification area? that one simply shows me a single volume slider
<slytherin> mr_spot_: Yes, you are talking about the one installed by default. The package I mentioned is in universe, not installed by default. That package contains another volume control applet which uses pulseaudio. Try it yourself and you will know.
<slytherin> mr_spot_: And you have to right click on it and then 'Open Volume COntrol'.
<Laney> slytherin: I gave up on hardy
<Laney> i was going to -backports it but didn't get round to it yet
<mr_spot_> slytherin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/216773/ is what i just had a look at, the gnome-volume-control-applet binary in the package is the one i ran that gave me the notification icon.
<slytherin> Laney: Putting my users hat, In my opinion the fix should get backported to hardy.
<slytherin> mr_spot_: did you logout and login after you installed the package? :-)
<mr_spot_> it was already installed
<Laney> slytherin: Yes, it should. But I couldn't get it to work
<Laney> they completely rewrote the authentication method
<mr_spot_> slytherin, mtime on the .deb in my apt archive dir is jul 1, and i have logged in and out many times since then :)
<mr_spot_> slytherin, can you show me a screenshot of what you think i should be seeing?
<slytherin> mr_spot_: I don't have access to a jaunty system right now. :-(
<mr_spot_> slytherin, well the main point is that with my applet, adjusting application volume, moving applications to different devices, etc can all be done with a single click on the applet, without launching a separate mixer
<mr_spot_> slytherin, it was a result of getting annoyed by having to launch pavucontrol just for a simple adjustment so frequently
<mr_spot_> slytherin, it also has recording similarly accessible from a single click on the panel
<slytherin> mr_spot_: I can understand. But as I said, it does not offer any advantage over the official applet which can also use pulseaudio to do all the things you mentioned.
<Laney> Daviey: you need motu-sru ack. Ping me when youi get it and I'll upload if you like
<Daviey> Laney: You know motu-sru is *three* people?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> :(
<Daviey> :((
<Laney> well you could hassle an ubuntu-sru person if you dare ;)
<Daviey> Laney: Well i can never say no to a dare!
<therm> Hi@all
<therm> someone out there likes reviewing my packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhnutil http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhndatasource http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swtcalendar (advocated on time)
<pochu> ouch, 2MB email on the list :/
<dholbach> pochu: sorry, I didn't realise when I was moderating it through
<pochu> dholbach: it's ok for me, I didn't have to pay for the extra bandwith :)
<pochu> it's just that I seem to hit a thunderbird bug or something that makes loading big emails take a lot of time
<pochu> asac: ^ have you heard about such a problem with tb?
<asac> pochu: a regression? otherwise i wouldnt be shocked
<asac> pochu: you could verify whether its still a problem with tbird 3 dailies: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa ... its safe to use them because it copies your profile (e.g. no data loss ;))
<asac> anyone has seen norsetto?
<ScottK> He seems rarely on IRC anymore.
<asac> yeah ok. i will write him a mail then.
<asac> just wondered if anyone knows anything
<pochu> asac: he's blogged something recently, but haven't seen here around
<pochu> asac: no regression, it's happening for a really long time :) I'll try with TB3, thanks
<asac> pochu: let me know. if its still a problem with tb3 we should file a bug (at least i can make upstream look at tb3 bugs)
<pochu> cool
<pochu> asac: btw I don't know if I'll do the liferea merge... don't have a karmic system around and am somewhat busy these days
<pochu> should be easy though if you drop the hildon patch
<asac> pochu: is that merge a "webkit" merge?
<pochu> yes
<asac> pochu: is webkit alternative or only rendering engine in thereß
<pochu> as in, 1.4 still uses xulrunner, and 1.6 (to be merged) uses webkit
<asac> pochu: is there anything we want to keep?
<pochu> the only one
<asac> patches?
<asac> (besides hildon)
<pochu> asac: the ubuntu_feedlists patch, I guess :)
<asac> ah right
<asac> ok cool. i will check that out then
<pochu> thanks :)
<pochu> hmm
<asac> thanks for the heads up
<pochu> I think there was one patch about focus or something
<pochu> if you switch to another workspace and click on the tray icon, liferea doesn't show up
<pochu> that's not integrated upstream, I should look into that
<asac> oh shit
<pochu> it was a one liner IIRC
<asac> pochu: so this package doesnt have a patch system? i have bunch of merge conflicts in normal files
<pochu> asac: it uses quilt
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/216869/
<pochu> huh, looks weird?
<pochu> those files are touched by the xulrunner patch I think
<asac> well.  there wont be conflicts if changes would have been in the patches
<pochu> (autogenerated files after running autoreconf)
<asac> yeah. but that should go to a patch too :)
<pochu> it should be using a patch system for sure
<ScottK> asac: I see those every now and then.  IME it generally means merge-o-matic has gone insane.
<asac> xslt?
<pochu> yeah indeed :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> even a conflict in AUTHORS ;)
<pochu> lol
<pochu> that is *not* autogenerated =)
<asac> i guess this means i am going to lunch now ;)
<hhb> hi all
<hhb> is there an easy way to make a custom version of an ubuntu package?
<hhb> i don't have any packaging background, but i'd like to set up my own ppa with a nautilus binary based on my own branch
<hhb> i read through the packaging guide, but that's mostly creating own packages, which seems to be a cumbersome process
<pochu> apt-get source $package; add a patch in debian/patches; dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa; dput to launchpad
<pochu> briefly that's it :)
<hhb> how does one "add a patch in debian/patches" ?
<hhb> just copy the diff in there?
<pochu> yes
<pochu> you may need to edit debian/patches/00list or debian/patches/series though
<pochu> and that's if there already is a patch system for that package
<pochu> !patches
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patches
<hhb> ah, okay
<hhb> that doesn't sound too hard :-)
<hhb> thanks
<pochu> hhb: if you get into trouble, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<VK7HSE> me-tv-0.9.6+rev529.tar.gz     watch file uses https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download http.*me-tv-(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\+rev\d*)\.tar\.gz   is this correct ???
<VK7HSE> my question is to to format the watch file is using...
<hhb> pochu: awesome, thanks. that'll hopefully get me started :-)
<pochu> hhb: yeah, if you still have problems, feel free to ask here :)
<pochu> VK7HSE: can you rephrase the question?
<VK7HSE> ok...
<VK7HSE> right the source tar.gz is in the following format   me-tv-0.9.6+rev529.tar.gz
<VK7HSE> and the watch file has been set (by me) to use  https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download http.*me-tv-(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\+rev\d*)\.tar\.gz
<VK7HSE> but...
<VK7HSE> it reports back saying...
<VK7HSE> uupdate: new version number not recognized from given filename
<VK7HSE> Please run uupdate with the -v option
<pochu> so run it with -v and check what's going on :)
<VK7HSE> well to over ride the watch file I would issue... uupdate -v 0.9.6+rev529 me-tv_0.9.6+rev529.tar.gz   now that works... but there's still an issue with the watch file (this is what I'm trying to sort out!)
<slytherin> VK7HSE: what is that http.* in the watch file?
<pochu> slytherin: it needs to find a link in that page
<VK7HSE> the source is hosted on launchpad..
<pochu> so that's "http(some url)/filename.tar.gz"
<VK7HSE> I've not uploaded this just yet as I want to sort this watch file issue!
<pochu> I get this
<pochu>    https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download http.*me-tv-(\d+\.\d+\.\d+\+rev\d*)\.tar\.gz
<pochu> uscan warning: In debian/watch,
<slytherin> ahh, didn't know launchpad needed special handling
<VK7HSE> even if I shorten it to just ...   https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download http.*me-tv-(.*)\.tar\.gz  it sill doesn't like it :(
<pochu>   no matching hrefs for watch line
<slytherin> asac: When is xulrunner-dev likely to depend on xulrunner-1.9.1-dev? Accordingly I will have to change build-deps/deps while merging swt-gtk.
<VK7HSE> I altered the watch file in the last beta I built... but this is the first source code to use that format!  (+revxxx)
<pochu> VK7HSE: this one works:
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download http://launchpad.net/me-tv/.*/\+download/me-tv-(.+)\.tar\.gz
<pochu> VK7HSE: there's no "rev" tarball there, it's normal it doesn't work...
<VK7HSE> realise the lack of source tarball! I was testing it locally!
<VK7HSE> but you say that the above is what it "should" resolve to?
<VK7HSE> hang on I'll upload the source... and test again... if I still have any issues I'll come bak :)
<therm> someone out there likes reviewing my packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhnutil http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhndatasource http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swtcalendar (advocated on time)
<asac> slytherin: why do you want to change the build-depends when merging?
<asac> slytherin: i am preparing the porting stuff here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<asac> slytherin: it already has -dev package there
<slytherin> asac: the build depends currently is xulrunner-dev which pulls in xulrunner-1.9-dev.
<asac> slytherin: yes, thats good.
<asac> slytherin: keep it that way
<asac> as soon as xulrunner-dev is in we can just reupload
<asac> slytherin: the respin worked in the ppa, so i dont expect any problems
<slytherin> asac: Ok. I will do merge as it is then and will only do a rebuild later.
<asac> slytherin: yeah thats good
<asac> slytherin: i will probably upload all after i uploaded xulrunner-dev
<bluekuja> asac, gonna use the "." instead of "+"
<asac> bluekuja: if that works ;)
<bluekuja> asac, let me see
<asac> bluekuja: verify with --compare-versions
<asac> ;)
<asac> and yes, - in the upstream version is a mess. on next chance try to get rid of that
<asac> e.g. when upstream goes to 1.3.4
<asac> err 1.3.5-...
<bluekuja> asac, 1 lt 2 --> yes 2 lt 1 --> nothing
<asac> yes. lt means less than
<bluekuja> asac, so "." works
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, updating branch
<asac> bluekuja: good. please also do the .bzr-builddeb/default.conf while you are at it
<bluekuja> asac, k
<asac> bluekuja: and uncommit the stuff from the upstream branch ;)
<asac> nice
<asac> slytherin: is swt-gtk used by eclipse?
<asac> or does eclipse package use its own in-source copy?
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<slytherin> asac: I am not sure. I haven't taken look at eclipse packaging.
<asac> slytherin: ok. thought it was related enough that you might know something ;)
<asac> was worth a try
<slytherin> asac: eclipse was recently updated by doko. You may want to ask him.
<asac> it was updated?
<jdstrand> quadrispro: hi, so I used an older version of lintian, and I realize that the package may build without it, but section 4.9 of the Debian Policy states "Both the binary-arch and binary-indep targets must exist. If one of them has nothing to do (which will always be the case if the source generates only a single binary package, whether architecture-dependent or not), it must still exist and must always succeed." http://www.debian.org/doc/debian
<asac> bug 285486
<asac> !info eclipse
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285486 in liferea "righ-click "change reading status" doesnt show" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285486
<asac> no bot in this channel?
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<asac> ah
<asac> heh it failed everywhere
<slytherin> asac: right, it is FTBFS
<bluekuja> asac, what was the command for revid?
<asac> bluekuja: bzr log --show-ids
<bluekuja> ty
<VK7HSE> back again!
<VK7HSE> here is my source ... http://launchpad.net/me-tv/stable/0.9/+download/me-tv-0.9.6%2Brev529.tar.gz
<bluekuja> asac, done
<bluekuja> asac, have to leave, bbl, write me a mail when done
<bluekuja> asac, as revid I used rev3 ID
<bluekuja> asac, into upstream.source branch of course
<asac> bluekuja: thats wrong
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> thought you used "3"
<asac> if its the long id its ok
<bluekuja> asac, yes, used the long id of the rev3
<bluekuja> (upstream.source)
<bluekuja> the one for upload
<bluekuja> asac, write me a mail
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> pochu: they added a bunch of debian rss feeds; i guess we want to replace them?
<pochu> asac: Debian or upstream ones?
<asac> pochu: debian example feeds
<quadrispro> jdstrand: yes, but.. it uses DH7, you could find a template in /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny
<pochu> asac: I don't mind :)
<quadrispro> and as you can see, there's no PHONY line :)
<asac> pochu: i keep the "debian package a day"
<asac> but drop debian planet, debian times, etc.
<pochu> asac: that's in planet ubuntu anyway
<pochu> asac: so you could just disable it from series
<jdstrand> quadrispro: I'm not arguing that it doesn't build. I'm saying that regardless of what dh does, it isn't policy compliant.
<DktrKranz> jdstrand: dh7 runs binary-* itself in its sequences, so it should be fine even if build-{binary,arch}: is not mentioned
<maxb> quadrispro: I was wondering about that.... should we still aim to use a .PHONY in dh7 packages for strict correctness?
<jdstrand> I would argue yes, until policy is updated with an exception
<jdstrand> otherwise it causes confusion, like this
<quadrispro> maxb: IMHO we don't, newer lintian doesn't give any warning
<maxb> I guess it's a sufficiently tiny corner case that it's really not worth the clutter
<jdstrand> lintian is just a tool to help identify violations of policy and other errors
<jdstrand> but it is not policy
<DktrKranz> it's not about policy, it's about lintian unability to parse dh7 internals. dh7 always executes binary-*, unless you manually override it
<quadrispro> jdstrand: I've found this http://www.debian-administration.org/users/dkg/weblog/31
<DktrKranz> e.g. by declaring no-op binary-*: target
<jdstrand> quadrispro: I'm familiar with dh7 and 'dh $@'
<jdstrand> I also understand that it does build
<jdstrand> and lintian can be made to detect dh7 type stuff. that is fine
<jdstrand> however, to me, it is about policy, because policy atm clearly states it is required
<jdstrand> if an exception clause can be made to policy stating that it isn't required (and it seems it should indeed do just this), then it would be ok, IMHO
<ScottK> jdstrand: It's required, but not necessarily explicitly.  Lots of CDBS packages don't mention it in rules.  It's not clear to me this is different?
<jdstrand> I don't think it is different. perhaps they are wrong too?
<jdstrand> *shrug*
<ScottK> My view has been they need to exist and be called, not that they must exist in a file called debian/rules.
<ScottK> Dunno.
<jdstrand> well, they don't need to be called-- eg, binary-arch for _all packages
<DktrKranz> jdstrand: it's not explicitly declared in rules, but dh expand "%:" to call it at runtime, that way policy is respected.
<DktrKranz> and, if there are cases where one of binary-{arch,indep} must not be invoked, they can be bypassed easily
<jdstrand> my point is this: policy says one thing, dh is doing something else via magic. if I say "ok, fine, do it" it will only come up again some time in the future and this same conversation will come up. A bug should be made against policy to allow this
 * DktrKranz believes something has been filed already
<jdstrand> that said, I am not the judge and jury of this issue. While I feel strongly it needs a .PHONY line, another AA may not
<jdstrand> but just shoving this through will not help anyone done the line
<jdstrand> s/done/down/
<quadrispro> ehm... what I have to do with h264enc? can i re-upload it to the NEW queue without any change? or.. what??
<jdstrand> how is adding a .PHONY line wrong?
<jdstrand> it is policy compliant, clear, and will build
<jdstrand> I would happily process it with that line
<geser> jdstrand: Hi, re the python-repoze.who-plugins rejection: debian/copyright has a stanza for repoze.who.plugins.ldap-1.0 being licenced as GPL-3+. And I assume the URL for the licence text of the other modules at the beginning of the other modules isn't sufficient, right?
<jdstrand> geser: the license text at the beginning of (all of?) the other modules states LICENSE is included in the source. there is no LICENSE file
<jdstrand> (other than the aforementioned GPL3 one)
<geser> jdstrand: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/python-repoze.who-plugins/current/copyright The second paragraph has an url to http://www.repoze.org/LICENSE.txt which is later referenced as "BSD-repoze"
<geser> so I should talk to the debian maintainer to get a copy of the file into the .orig.tar.gz?
<jdstrand> geser: yes. eg in friendlyform.py: "A copy of the license should accompany
<jdstrand> # this distribution
<jdstrand> "
<jdstrand> geser: this is likely going to come up when Debian reviews it as well
<asac> pochu: ok i sync-merged picking the few changes we had manually. uploaded
<geser> jdstrand: it's already in Debian experimental.
<ScottK> geser: It does have to include a full copy of the license in the tarball.
<jdstrand> geser: yeah, but does experimental go through the same review as the main archive? (I don't know)
<jdstrand> regardless, you need the license
<geser> jdstrand: what is missing for the ldap module? it looks correctly mentioned in the copyright file to me
<ScottK> In theory it does, in practice it seems not always.
<jdstrand> geser: iirc nothing
<jdstrand> geser: I was simply stating that there was only one license file included in the tarball, and it was gpl3 for ldap
<geser> jdstrand: will mail the DD about the missing licence text then only. thanks
<geser> jdstrand: ah, I misunderstood your mail then
<jdstrand> geser: sorry for the confusion
<geser> jdstrand: one copy of the license text in the .orig.tar.gz would be enough or better place it in every module directory?
<quadrispro> jdstrand: http://home.alessiotreglia.com/karmic/pool/h264enc_8.9.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1/h264enc_8.9.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1.buildlog
<quadrispro> that's the PHONY line I use:
<quadrispro> ".PHONY: build clean binary-indep binary-arch binary install"
<quadrispro> debian/rules -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/216934/
<quadrispro> in this way, I can't use DH7
<huats> iulian: ping
<huats> are you around ?
<sebner> quadrispro: you only need get-orig-source in the .PHONY line
<jdstrand> binary-arch should be there
<jdstrand> in .PHONY
<sebner> jdstrand: dunno, for cli not ^^
<jdstrand> it is a shell script
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> this is what I'm saying-- policy says one thing, debhelper is doing magical other things
<jdstrand> quadrispro: '.PHONY: binary-indep' works. I fully realize that build, binary-arch, binary and install are not present, and according to policy should be. .PHONY seems to disable debhelper's special magic for any targets listed in .PHONY. as such, dh7 cannot be done in a policy-compliant was, afaict. this is unfortunate and clearly a bug in debhelper, debian-policy or both
<jdstrand> quadrispro: I was not aware of this situation, which was frankly my point-- we (you, me, archive admins in Debian and Ubuntu) shouldn't have to know that there is an undocumented exception for debhelper
<james_w> jdstrand: I think that it could just be in the reading of policy
<jdstrand> james_w: possibly
<james_w> "required" probably means "known to make if you execute the file"
<mr_spot_> can i get someone to review pulseaudio-mixer-applet again? i also have a question about copyright in a comment on my new upload. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pulseaudio-mixer-applet
<james_w> which they definitely are
<james_w> and "%:" means that every target will be present
<jdstrand> james_w: yes, pragmatically speaking
<james_w> it's silly that lintian complains if that is the case
<jdstrand> james_w: it's silly we must infer 'known to make if you execute the file' from policy that simply says 'must' and 'required'
<james_w> it's certainly not complained about cdbs packages, so it should probably be extended to not complain about dh 7
<james_w> possibly
<james_w> it would be better to be explicit
<jdstrand> james_w: based on feedback here, newer lintian doesn't complain
<james_w> oh, good
<james_w> we should probably get lintian updated on that machine, it's bit me before
<jdstrand> james_w: while perhaps I am, I find it hard to believe I am the only one who is not aware of the latest debhelper features (or any other debian/rules symantics) that are not policy compliant on the surface
<james_w> I'm sure you are not
<quadrispro> ehm... I've re-uploaded h264enc with some changes, but they are'nt correct, please reject it
<quadrispro> aren't *
<jdstrand> while I surely will remember this situation personally, as I'm sure quadrispro will also, debian policy is supposed to help prevent this frustration
<jdstrand> quadrispro: rejected
<jdstrand> I suppose since I'm the only one fired-up about it, I'll file a bug
<pochu> asac: \o/
<quadrispro> thanks jdstrand, can i re-upload it with DH7 support or... what? :)
<jdstrand> quadrispro: yes
<jdstrand> just reupload
 * jdstrand is fairly miffed at the time wasted on this
<asac> pochu: can you do the ifupdown merge for me now ;)? jk
<quadrispro> jdstrand: done, thanks for your work :)
<jdstrand> quadrispro: sorry for putting you through this
<pochu> asac: lol
<jdstrand> I'm determined to not have this happen to someone in the future
<quadrispro> jdstrand: no prob, it was an interesting discussion
<pochu> asac: I'll look at integrating the intltool-update in Debian, and the systray patch upstream though :)
<asac> pochu: that would be awesome
 * quadrispro taking out for ice cream
<DktrKranz> jdstrand: mind give me a link when you file it? TIA
<jdstrand> DktrKranz: sure thing
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<mr_spot_> anybody able to review my package again? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pulseaudio-mixer-applet
 * ScottK waves to bddebian.
<therm> could someone take a look at one of my packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhnutil http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhndatasource http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swtcalendar (advocated on time)
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<sebner> bddebian: \o/
<gaspa> do someone run piuparts on ubuntu?
<slayton> is there a program that can create a document illustrating the dependency hierarchy of a series of packages?
<ScottK> Not automatically, AFAIK.
<bddebian> Hi sebner
 * sebner heart bddebian is a debian ftp-trainee *cough* *cough*
<ScottK> Ohhh.
<sebner> *heard
<sebner> xd
<pochu> all our packages belong to him ;)
<sebner> ehehehe
<\sh> what? bddebian will be ftp-master in no time?
 * geser points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod
<james_w> slayton: apt-cache dotty?
<slayton> james_w, oh great thanks!
<\sh> geser: yeah I know that page ;) I myself said he is "God" long ago ;) http://www.sourcecode.de/node/123
<james_w> also debtree
<james_w> also http://www.gnowledge.org/debmap_view?objid=python
<pochu> geser: that page offends my beliefs. Please remove it
<\sh> rotfl
<sebner> geser: uhh, /me considers to add himself if bddebian cleans out the packages with @ubuntu adress from debian new :P :P :P
<sebner> \sh: \o/
<sebner> pochu: bddebian is the one and only *hehe*
 * nhandler goes to check on his NEW packages
<bddebian> \sh: Not yet, just an assistant
<Laney> \sh: bah, the links are broken
<Laney> I want to read your inspirational post!
<\sh> Laney: http://www.sourcecode.de/node/122 <- this one
<james_w> RainCT: around?
<Laney> aha
<\sh> Laney: I'll blame drupal for not converting old entries to new pathauto fame
<Laney> the link goes to 123
<james_w> RainCT: I'm reviewing zeitgeist, it's not all LGPL, but I'm guessing you know this, as debian/copyright also points to common-licences/GPL-3
<\sh> Laney: 122 is the right one..
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> just telling you, as 123 is 404
<Laney> ;)
<james_w> RainCT: but I don't think the situation is expressed clearly there, which makes me think I will reject
<james_w> RainCT: what do you think?
<\sh> Laney: the link on 123 is 404...right...but that's one problem of drupal...need to fix it soon
<Laney> alrighty
<RainCT> Hey james_w
<james_w> hi RainCT, how you doing?
<RainCT> james_w: I'm fine, thanks. I mentioned GPL-3 in debian/copyright because the LGPL build upon the GPL.
<RainCT> *builds
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I'll reject it then, with a clearer statement on what I feel is missing
<james_w> sorry to disturb you
<RainCT> Uhm, and what's missing?
<james_w> I'm not sure it's missing, as much as incorrect headers, but I can't make that call
<james_w> mail sent now
<RainCT> james_w: Oh right, the headers are incorrect.
<james_w> good :-)
<cyberixae> What is the plan for hurd package?
<cyberixae> I suppose it's not installable alongsided Linux, and Ubuntu is probably not going to switch kernel in near future, so what's the catch?
<ScottK> What makes you think there is any plan at all?
<cyberixae> The package being included in Universe
<cyberixae> Is its inclusion just a mere theoretical effort?
<gaspa> cyberixae: which package??
<ScottK> It was probably autosync'ed from Debian.
<cyberixae> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/hurd
<cyberixae> I understood that autosynced packages are still manually selected.
<ScottK> No
<RainCT> james_w: OK, I've fixed debian/copyright and updated the files upstream. Given that the release hasn't been announced yet we'll probably issue a new tarball including some new stuff
<ScottK> RainCT: Please don't reuse the same version number.
<james_w> RainCT: cool, feel free to ping me for fast-tracking through NEW
<james_w> assuming you addressed all my issues :-)
<RainCT> james_w: Great, thanks :)
<geser> cyberixae: at the beginning of every development cycle, every package which is not blacklisted or has any Ubuntu changes will get imported automatically from Debian unstable
<cyberixae> oh
<RainCT> ScottK: For any particular reason? I don't know of any distro including it yet
<cyberixae> So I should really ask Debian what their plan is.
<ScottK> RainCT: It's just bad practice.  Has anyone downloaded it?
<maco> Debian Hurd has existed for a while
<cyberixae> I know they've provided a Hurd distro for some time
<RainCT> ScottK: LP shows 10 downloads.
<maco> there's also Debian BSD, isn't there?
<cyberixae> But they didn't use the have hurd kernel in their Linux repos
<ScottK> RainCT: So I think that's enough reason.
<maco> enough reason to what?
<Laney> to bump the version number
<ScottK> Reissuing tarballs with the same version number is just really wrong.
<jdstrand> DktrKranz, james_w: fyi: debian bug #536790
<ubottu> Debian bug 536790 in debian-policy "debian-policy: please clarify 'required target' in section 4.9" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/536790
<james_w> thanks
<DktrKranz> ty
 * DktrKranz subscribes to it
<jdstrand> np
<dduck> hi
<dduck> do you know if the major bugs in ext4 are fixed in ubuntu jaunty?
<dduck> i had an electrical cut yesterday and wanted to know if this could kill my filesystem when ext4 is used
<dduck> or even kill the hard drive
<RainCT> ScottK: You cna be happy, we've just decided we'll add some more features and label the new tarball as 0.2 ;)
<ScottK> RainCT: Excellent.
<ScottK> It's good engineering practice.
<ScottK> Even if it hurts sometimes.
<VK7HSE> If there are any ubuntu sponsors that wouldn't mind having a look Bug #398888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398888 in me-tv "Update Me TV 0.9.6 for Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398888
<aboudreault> Hi. How could I be a maintainer of a few ubuntu packages ?
<neversfelde> if someone from the MOTU SRU team is present, it would be great if you could have a look at bug #221531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<aboudreault> Can I upload a more recent version of a package X, if it is curently synchronized with Debian unstable ?
<neversfelde> aboudreault: I think the MOTU docs are a good point to start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<aboudreault> all right. thanks
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Do somebody know why the sponsored sync are using my gmail account (for example this one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-July/004008.html), but all the other sponsored upload are changed-by my ubuntu email? Can I do something with my kaunchpad account to fix that and use only my ubuntu.com address?
<maxb> fabrice_sp: I'd take a guess that it's because your gmail address seems to be the primary one on your launchpad account
<maxb> Or at least I'm assuming the fact that it's the first listed on https://launchpad.net/~fabricesp means it's primary
<fabrice_sp> maxb, I think you're right. I'll check
<maco> you cannot set your ubuntu one as primary
<maco> baaaad idea
<maco> then when you get emails to the ubuntu one, theyll be forwarded...to the ubuntu one
<maco> and not reach you
<maco> i mean, lp allows it, but itll break your mail forwarding
<pochu> I have had my ubuntu one by default for years
<fabrice_sp> but you can set it as preferred. Is it the same?
<pochu> fabrice_sp: yes
<fabrice_sp> I had my gmail.com as preferred, and I've just changed to ubuntu
<fabrice_sp> I'll test to send an email to the ubuntu.com one, just to check what happen! :-)
<fabrice_sp> mail forwarding is still working. Let's see what happen on next sponsored sync request. Thanks maxb and pochu !
<maxb> fabrice_sp: I seem to recall reading somewhere that the updating of @ubuntu.com forwarding is a cronjob - you'd better test if it's still working in a day's time, and again a few days later.
<maxb> "If you change your Launchpad ID or primary email address, there will also be up to 48 hour delay until this takes effect. " -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<maxb> fabrice_sp: ^
<maxb> "As the alias forwards email to your primary address on LP - please do not set your primary email address for Launchpad to your Ubuntu email address. If you do, this will either result in a loop or your email alias will simply not be created. This is a known problem, please see bug #5292 for more information. "
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5292 in launchpad-foundations "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
 * pochu feels lucky ;)
 * fabrice_sp is looking at the bug report
 * fabrice_sp is changing back his preferred email address...
<pochu> heh
<or4n9e> I have a question about casper
<or4n9e> ubuntu is capable of persistent liveusb utilizing an ext2/3 partition for persistent storage and a fat32 for the system
<or4n9e> could one create an img file of a ready liveusb stick utilizing dd if=/dev/sdb of=image.img
<or4n9e> AND, and that's the tricky part, is casper capable to create the ext2/3 partition "expandable" depending on the actual size of the stick the is copied to?
<or4n9e> the image
<or4n9e> I know that openSUSE's kiwi system is capable to do this but I'm unable to find appropraite infos about casper on the web
<gaspa> geser: ftbfs states "Last update: 2009-07-10 00:19:26 +0000"
<geser> gaspa: I know. edge is still not updated, so the API bug still exists
<gaspa> geser: ah, right.
<gaspa> I tried to convince myself that it was already fixed. :p
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-14
<neversfelde> if someone from the MOTU SRU team is present, it would be great if you could have a look at bug #221531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<_Andrew> How do I change the version number on a library? The library i'm packing has the format libname.so.0.0.0 but I need it to be libname.so.2.2.2
<RAOF> _Andrew: Messing with libtool is the answer.  You're the author of libname? :)
<_Andrew> Not the upstream, just putting the package together for the first time
<stochastic> does anyone in here know how to hook into the pbuilder system  (i.e. able to execute commands in the build environment) should the build fail?
<\sh> moins
<nhandler> stochastic: You can try the C10shell script in the Kubuntu pbuilder-hooks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/files
<nhandler> That will drop you to a shell inside the chroot if the build fails
<stochastic> I have that script already but I don't remember how to invoke it
<nhandler> stochastic: If you have your pbuilderrc file setup properly, the script will be run whenever a build fails, you shouldn't need to call it manually or anything like that
<stochastic> nhandler, this is my pbuilderrc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/217511/ is there anything missing?
<nhandler> stochastic: Yes, you need to set HOOKDIR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/annotate/head%3A/README
<stochastic> nhandler, thanks.
<nhandler> You are welcome stochastic
<stochastic> anyone want to do a REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid
<mr_spot_> fabrice_sp, are you here? i have uploaded a new version of my package, but i'm not sure how to address your third point. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pulseaudio-mixer-applet
<fabrice_sp> mr_spot_, yes. Let me check
<fabrice_sp> for the third point, it seems ok as it is now. I'll have another look to see if I detect more errors
<mr_spot_> thanks :)
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, did you notice you still have a lintian warning?
<fabrice_sp> a warning I mean. About missing a copy of the licence in the upstream tarball
<stochastic> the license is there, it just has a bad name gpl2.txt
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, why is it build depending on python and not on python-dev ?
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, hmm, I'll adjust that and let you know
<fabrice_sp> ok. Anyway I have more comments, so please wait :-)
<fabrice_sp> I see: it's normal as the 'executables' are python scripts. Even the build scripts are in python :-/
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, ^
<stochastic> well the build is successful with python-dev in pbuilder
<fabrice_sp> yeah, but you don't really need it
<stochastic> but it was also successful with python
<fabrice_sp> I'm no python guru, but I think in that case, build dependency on python is ok (as well as run dependency)
<wgrant> python-dev is not needed if it's purely Python.
<wgrant> python-dev is almost exclusively used for building C extensions.
<fabrice_sp> thanks wgrant ! stochastic ^
<stochastic> yes, good to know.
<fabrice_sp> How can I know why a -dev package is pulled in sid and not in karmic?  the rdepends does not work very well with build dependencies
<fabrice_sp> when building a package, I mean
<\sh> fabrice_sp: why should this not work very well?
<fabrice_sp> \sh, I'll check again, but last time I used rdepends on a -dev package, I didn't get all the build dependencies
<\sh> fabrice_sp: sometimes another -dev package is pulled in through a another package...sometimes you need to go down the chain ;)
<\sh> -dev packages are handled the very same as other packages..so depends or rdepends should work on them as usual...
<fabrice_sp> \sh, "sometimes you need to go down the chain" is what I wanted to avoid :-D
<fabrice_sp> ok: I'll build the package within a clean chroot and see why it's not installed
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, how detailed should the man pages be for a2jmidid?  that app is quite simple.
<RoAkSoAx> Anyone willing to take a look to: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier please?
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, it should details the options, and their meaning
<fabrice_sp> if no opptions,
<fabrice_sp> then put it
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, from what I've seen, make some cleaning in your debian/rules (a lot of unnecessary comments), only put one line in your changelog
<fabrice_sp> if you want, I can have a better look this afternoon, when I'm back from work
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> hey dholbach !
<RoAkSoAx> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya fabrice_sp
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey RoAkSoAx, ajmitch
<dholbach> how are you guys doing?
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, you mean on line as in only Initial Release (LP: #XXX) ?
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, pretty good
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, good. A bit hot here (37ºC yesterday), but fine :-) And you?
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, yes
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: Send some here?
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, lol. I can try, but it will be difficult :-D
<dholbach> good good, slowly waking up and reviewing a bunch of patches
<RoAkSoAx> fabrice_sp, ok ;)
<ajmitch> dholbach: I see that noone has stepped forward for the motu-release role, perhaps the MC should make a mention of it, if it's open for nominations?
 * ajmitch can't remember how many people are meant to be on there, or if it matters
<dholbach> probably a good idea
 * RoAkSoAx goes to sleep
<RoAkSoAx> night all
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<fabrice_sp> sweet dream RoAkSoAx :-)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks fabrice_sp
<iulian> Heya dholbach!
<dholbach> hey iulian
<\sh> #undef DAY "24h" \n #define DAY "48h"
<StevenK> #ifdef DAY \n #undef DAY \n #endif \n #define DAY 48 * HOUR
<\sh> if [ ! -z $MANAGEMENT ] ; then for i in $MANAGEMENT ; do killall -9 $i ; done echo "Work Really, Really Done!" ; fi
<StevenK> \sh: done ; echo ...
<\sh> StevenK: fixing, thx ;)
 * StevenK grins
<StevenK> if [ -n "$MANAGMENT" ];
<StevenK> $MANAGEMENT # damn it
<StevenK> In fact, for i in "" is a no-op, anyway
<StevenK> ... I thought
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, I was thinking that you need to sleep, and found that: "Wedontsleep.org is Steve Kowalik's vanity domain."
<fabrice_sp> :-D
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: Why? It's 4pm. :-P
<StevenK> Yeah, I need to fix that page.
<fabrice_sp> my bad! lol
<\sh> Why oh Why is nobody believing people, who are in this crappy network business for round about 20 years, that big big big big network hardware can't be delivered in 1 week. And if it's delivered in 1 week, then something really really really bad is happening, e.g. delivering a big big big network hardware which was already used and broken...
<\sh> now, I have to kill my distributor, delay our project, and redo all the setup, great. Thx $MANAGEMENT, for telling us that we're too pessimistic and that we don't have a clue...
<\sh> somewhere I read in the newspaper that swearing should ease pain...looks like I have to go to my $manager and swear a bit to ease my stomach ulcer
<\sh> bbl
<hhb> i have a question about versioning of custom packages in ppa's: the launchpad site tells me to increment the version, and append ~ppaN~jaunty1
<hhb> now, if everybody does that, all modifications of a given package will have an identical name, won't they?
<hhb> or did i misinterpret the "ppa" string, and it should actually be ~name_of_my_ppa_repo1~jaunty1 ?
<RAOF> They'll all have an identical name; they're the same source package.
<RAOF> They'll _also_ have identical versions if two people have followed this versioning scheme, but why would that be a problem?
<hhb> they are different versions of the same source package. say i have 5 ppa's in my sources.list, and 3 of them have differently modified versions of the "nautilus" package
<hhb> if they're all called the same, that sounds like a lot of confusion
<hhb> i see many teams actually changed the appendix string "ppa" to something representing their repo or user-id. that sounds like a good idea.
<gaspa> hhb: you can do as you like. you can even use + instead of ~ ... even if it's not a very good idea... but it depends from the use you do of your ppa...
<hhb> gaspa: ~ means "rating down", + means "rating up"?
<gaspa> almost everything else than '~' means 'rating up' :P
<RAOF> hhb: ~ means "character that sorts before any other substring, even the empty substring"
<hhb> okay, thanks
<hhb> what could it mean if dput gives me: Config error: hb_gnome must have an incoming directory set
<hhb> i do have a ~/.dput.cf with an incoming line, according to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<StevenK> Pastebin your .dput.cf?
<hhb> oh, never mind
<hhb> i spelled it "incomming" in the .dput.cf file. sorry for the noise
<RAOF> If anyone's around, I'd quite like a bit of a review of a new nouveau-kernel-source package; I'll be basically what's in the xorg-edgers/nouveau PPA, and the packaging branch can be nabbed from lp:~xorg-edgers/nouveau/edgers-ppa-kernel-source
<StevenK> RAOF: You will be?
<RAOF> I will be what?
<mr_spot_> must be squishy inside a .deb :p
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> Bah.
<RAOF> !
<RAOF> StevenK: gnome-do's currently sitting at #7 in the pkg-cli-apps sponsoring queue.  Tell me if you'd like to be impatient and have it uploaded to Ubuntu first.
<stochastic> can anyone point me to a concise introduction to writing man pages?
<dholbach> we should have a session at UDW about writing manpages!
<gaspa> dholbach: hi, can you take a look at this:
<gaspa> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gaspa/harvest-data/harvest-data/+merge/8311
<slytherin> asac: Just FYI ... I fixed eclipse FTBFS. Eclipse currently has its own copy of swt-gtk. But as per the last changelog entry by doko, he plans to make eclipse build-dep/dep on the libraries in repos.
<asac> slytherin: does eclipse depend on xul 1.9 now?
<slytherin> asac: let me check. Didn't pay attention to that part.
<asac> slytherin: its mui important
<asac> slytherin: if its not going for 1.9 we will remove eclipse soon from the archive
<asac> i think 3.4 should work with 1.9 at least though
<asac> slytherin: does it depend on libxul-dev or xulrunner-dev ?
<asac> libxul-dev is the forbidden one ;)
<asac> +  pkg-config, ant-optional (>= 1.6.5-3), firefox-dev
<asac> what the hell is that
<slytherin> asac: I just fixed the FTBFS. I neither created the package nor did the major update in karmic.
<asac> slytherin: thats ok. can you please change that to xulrunner-dev and see whats going on?
<asac> slytherin: i mean. firefox-dev doesnt even exist in the archive afaik
<asac> hmm
<asac> it exists
<asac> but it doesnt ship anything
<asac> nor does it depend on xulrunner-dev
<asac> so maybe its not needed at all
<asac> slytherin: wanna check that?
<slytherin> asac: I will try in evening. I haven't yet tried to build it on my machine. I used PPA to quickly try the FTBFS fix.
<slytherin> And I would love to hear doko's comments about his plan to update/modify the package before I do any major changes.
<asac> slytherin: he did the upload just so that this process gets started
<asac> slytherin: afaik, the idea was to make it fail to build so someone either picks it up or we drop it from archive
<slytherin> asac: :-)
<slytherin> I will see what I can do. First thing is to use swt-gtk from archive.
<asac> slytherin: bug 352968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352968 in pcmanx-gtk2 "remove xulrunner 1.8 and all left over rdepend binaries from karmic archive." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352968
<asac> assigned to you
<asac> that has really highest prio
<asac> otherwise eclipse really gets removed ;)
<sebner> asac: ping :D
<sebner> asac: maybe wrong chan but patching firefox(3.6) fixes the issue!
<asac> sebner: you mean copying the stub?
<sebner> asac: patch > ff3.6/debian/patches
<asac> sebner: did you try to copy the stub?
<asac> sebner: otherwise i would think that the patch didnt change a thing and the rebuild did just that for you
<sebner> asac: at least here copying didn't do it
<asac> sebner: check out the build log. it builds jemalloc, but it doesnt link it anywhere
<asac> sebner: you sure you copied the stub to right place? ;)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28977921/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.firefox-3.6_3.6~a1~hg20090713r30222%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<sebner> asac: bah, don't annoy me after I got it working :P
<asac> cp /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.2a1pre/bin/xulrunner-stub ../../dist/bin/firefox-3.6
<asac> thats what the build does
<asac> sebner: heh.
<asac> sebner: please give me the patch or suggest a merge to the xulrunner-1.9.2.head branch
<asac> sebner: we can then see if next daily automatically fixes it
<asac> if not, we can also add it to firefox-3.6
<asac> but i would hope thats not needed
<sebner> asac: firefox-3.5 ~o~
<siretart`> revu is going down for a few minutes...
<slytherin> asac: when is llvm MIR likely to have a resolution (either yes or no). Openjdk is not installable on anything but i386 and amd64, because the arch:all components are not getting built.
<siretart`> fan replacement
<sebner> asac: https://bug493541.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=386469 ;)
<asac> slytherin: i think it will take a bit
<asac> slytherin: why are arch:all components not built ... arent those build on i386
<slytherin> asac: yes, they are supposed to, and i386 build is depwait on llvm
<slytherin> asac: I guess the build dep was added before the MIR discussion started.
<hhb> how does authentification/signing of a ppa work? i am getting messages that my packages could not get authenticated, but i have done apt-key add on the ppa's key, and also called apt-get update
<asac> slytherin: yes, thats doko
<asac> ok
<slytherin> hhb: when were the packages created in your PPA?
<hhb> slytherin: an hour ago
<maxb> hhb: Your PPA is not signed yet. It will be signed the next time you upload/copy/delete something in it. This is an annoyance of how Launchpad works for new PPAs
<maxb> When you create your first PPA it has no key. The key is not generated until after it has a package in it. Signing then only happens when you change the PPA after the key has been generated. Bit of a bug, really
<hhb> maxb: ah, so the first upload is unsigned, but successive ones will be signed?
<hhb> ah, okay, good to know.
<maxb> Or rather, the results of the first upload won't be signed until a subsequent change happens
<hhb> thanks again :-)
<DktrKranz> dholbach: you too a gtg user? ;)
<dholbach> DktrKranz: yes - when is the new release coming out?
<dholbach> DktrKranz: what about the couchdb backend?
<DktrKranz> dholbach: already released, synced yesterday
<dholbach> ahhhh
<dholbach> that's why the German translations are so broken :)
<dholbach> I was wondering already :)
<DktrKranz> https://translations.launchpad.net/gtg/trunk/+pots/gtg/de/+translate :)
 * DktrKranz did Italian ones
<DktrKranz> for couchdb, I've seen some activities
<dholbach> DktrKranz: fixed in trunk already
<DktrKranz> good
<dholbach> gtg is really good stuff
<DktrKranz> its maint is not so good ;)
<DktrKranz> (Debian/Ubuntu one, of course)
<dholbach> move it to gnome's release schedule and release it ~every 2 weeks
<dpm> DktrKranz: hi, regarding translations, I would suggest you to assign the translations to an existing translation group, so that a minimum quality can be ensured
<dpm> DktrKranz: I'd suggest using the launchpad translators group -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<DktrKranz> dpm: I'm not upstream developer, just Debian and Ubuntu packager/maintainer
<dpm> DktrKranz: ah, ok, I'll have to talk to them, then :)
<DktrKranz> but I could ask them if they want to consider this
<dpm> DktrKranz: sure, if you could contact them regarding this, this would be great. The main point is the quality of translations, as dholbach can tell you by experience in fixing them ;). They could use the Ubuntu translators group as well, but Launchpad translators might be more appropriate (only from a logical point of view). The only thing with the L-T group is that it is relatively new and it doesn't have as many teams as the U-T group
<DktrKranz> I see
<dholbach> somebody translated "gtk-close" with "gtk-schließen" which is a bit unfortunate :)
<DktrKranz> dpm: gtg is growing, and popcon on both Debian and Ubunto states so. They should benefit from that.
<dpm> DktrKranz: yes, I myself have started to use it after dholbach kept telling me how good it was ;)
<slytherin> has anyone ever encountered a DVD that does not mount at all on Ubuntu?
<rawler> hey people!
<rawler> still looking for Ubuntu-package of tetzle.. I've spent some time trying to get it through revu.. but just when it was done for approval, it seems it's already in debian..
<rawler> still no Ubuntu package though.. what should I do?
<Laney> you can request a sync after you check it works
<therm> Hi@all
<therm> could someone take a look at one of my packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhnutil http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhndatasource http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swtcalendar (advocated on time)
<bluekuja> hi thekorn
<bluekuja> * therm
<bluekuja> thekorn, sorry, wrong ping ;)
<simon-o> Hi, which files do I have to attach to a bug, when I updated an package? The diff.gz and .dsc file?
<bluekuja> simon-o, explain better
<bluekuja> simon-o, what do you mean with "Updated a package?"
<bluekuja> simon-o, you made a new release?
<simon-o> bluekuja: yes, I updated an existing package to a new version. Like outlined in the PackageUpdate wiki page
<bluekuja> simon-o, attach .dsc, .diff.gz and the orig if you didnt make a watch file
<geser> gaspa: check the tooltip for a version at http://members.ping.de/~mb/ubuntu/build_status/
<AnAnt> is there a dh --with java or so ?
<simon-o> bluekuja: thanks
<bluekuja> simon-o, np, then subscribe u-u-s
<slytherin> AnAnt: it depends on what you want to do
<AnAnt> slytherin: ok, I want to make a package for java software
<AnAnt> dh 7 doesn't automatically call jh_exec I think , right ?
<slytherin> simon-o: attach .diff.gz. If upstream tar ball needs modification then it is expected that get-orig-source handles that.
<AnAnt> and jd_depends
<wgrant> gaspa, geser: UW run with Changed-By just finished.
<slytherin> AnAnt: how about use havahelper
<slytherin> I mean javahelper
<AnAnt> slytherin: if I use javahelper with dh 7, will it automatically call those ?
<simon-o> slytherin: ok, so just .diff.gz and .dsc but not orig.tar.gz?
<slytherin> AnAnt: I have no idea about dh7. I use cdbs for java apps/libs
<slytherin> simon-o: only .diff.gz. .dsc will be regenerated by sponsorer
<simon-o> slytherin: ok, thanks. I'll do that
<slytherin> AnAnt_: ﻿ I have no idea about dh7. I use cdbs for java apps/libs
<AnAnt__> slytherin: if I use javahelper with dh 7, will it automatically call jh_exec & jh_depends ?
<slytherin> AnAnt__: ﻿I have no idea about dh7. I use cdbs for java apps/libs.
<AnAnt__> oh
<slytherin> AnAnt__: which app are you working on?
<AnAnt__> slytherin: monajat
<AnAnt__> slytherin: remember it ? you're onkarshinde, right ?
<slytherin> AnAnt__: That is almost done I guess. I need to advocate it. I lost the track in jaunty cycle
<AnAnt__> AnAnt__: new upstream release
<slytherin> AnAnt__: 1.2?
<AnAnt___> I got a bad internet today
<slytherin> AnAnt: This is not the first time. :-)
<slytherin> AnAnt: What is new in 1.2?
<AnAnt> just some cleanups
<slytherin> AnAnt: Did you guys consider using a font family instead of a specific font which comes only in msttcorefonts package?
<AnAnt> slytherin: I'm not the upstream, he's busy
<AnAnt> slytherin: personally I wish this app is converted to python or so
<AnAnt> slytherin: and that we use the notification system instead
<slytherin> AnAnt: If you are working on the package, you might want to patch it for font at least.
<slytherin> AnAnt: That will keep package in universe, otherwise it will go to multiverse.
<AnAnt> slytherin: well, I tried to that, but it looks horrible, the text gets clipped somehow
<AnAnt> slytherin: it seems more complex than just changing the font name
<slytherin> AnAnt: Really? For me it looked better with default 'Sans' font.
<AnAnt> slytherin: the font itself maybe is cool, but the problem was with text clipping, I should give it another shot though
<slytherin> AnAnt: By the way, if you are not changing the font, change the dependency of msttcorefonts to ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<AnAnt> that would make it in universe ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: Nope. It will still be in multiverse. It is just that the package name has changed.
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> btw, why is msttcorefonts in non-free ? it doesn't contain non-free fonts, it just downloads them, right ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: It downloads non-free fonts.
<AnAnt> slytherin: so ?
<AnAnt> slytherin: if I got use wget to download non-free stuff, that doesn't make wget non-free, does it ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: This is not about using it to download. The package itself, at the time of installation, downloads non-free stuff and installs it.
<slytherin> AnAnt: Similar to flashplugin-nonfree
<AnAnt> I see
<slytherin> AnAnt: ﻿﻿Another thing you may want to try is fonts from ttf-liberation package. It tries to provide drop in replacement for MS fonts. And the package is in universe.
<AnAnt> what if a package optionally downloads & install a non-free file during install, does that make it non-free ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: yes.
 * slytherin will be back later.
<gaspa> geser: cool :)
<gaspa> geser: I'd like a smaller timeout, but it neeeds some js magic, I guess...
<Laney> do I need a revu to upload a package that's in Debian NEW?
<Laney> NEW source, that is
<slytherin> Laney: it is preferred. The package being in NEW does not mean it is error free. :-)
<AnAnt> slytherin: btw, any news on the velocity issue ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: I added a comment already. I believe a new version is uploaded to experimental.
<Laney> slytherin: I'd need one review, and the DD who sponsored has done one...
<Laney> but sure I don't mind
<slytherin> Laney: Is the DD also Ubuntu motu?
<Laney> not sure
<Laney> I think we've taken this to mean an advocation before, but can't remember
<slytherin> Laney: if that is case then sure go ahead. But I don't know of any such case before.
<slytherin> Unless you are talking about mono uploads
<geser> gaspa: yes, right now it's just the title attribute for the link
<AnAnt> slytherin: nothing in experimental yet, but I saw your reply now, thanks
<AnAnt> slytherin: regarding your ttf-liberation suggestion, that require that I change the font name from Arial  ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: Yes.
<AnAnt> slytherin: to LiberationSerif-Regular ?
<AnAnt> or LiberationSerif ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: That you will have to check. I have not actually used fonts form ttf-liberation
<slytherin> AnAnt: Regarding velocity, the package is updated in pkg-java svn. SHould be uploaded soon.
<AnAnt> slytherin: Hmm, I don't think I need to change the font name, I see this in /etc/fonts/conf.avail/91-liberation.conf
<AnAnt> http://pastebin.com/m6a2cb5c2
<slytherin> AnAnt: great, you may just need to change the dependency then
<AnAnt> I hope so
<slytherin> TheMuso: ping
<slytherin> TheMuso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217917/
<AnAnt> slytherin: it works fine indeed
<AnAnt> slytherin: thanks
<slytherin> AnAnt: Cool.
<AnAnt> slytherin: uploaded to REVU
<slytherin> AnAnt: I will check in evening.
<AnAnt> slytherin: ok, thanks
<bluekuja> any revu admin around?
<nhandler> bluekuja: What do you need?
<bluekuja> nhandler, can you please update my profile from contributor to reviewer please?
<nhandler> Sure
<bluekuja> nhandler, ty
<nhandler> bluekuja: Done
<bluekuja> nhandler, thanks a lot
<nhandler> bluekuja: Now, get reviewing ;)
<mr_spot_> ooh ooh do me! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pulseaudio-mixer-applet
<mr_spot_> :)
<bluekuja> nhandler, lol, yeah :D
<bluekuja> mr_spot_, yeah, let me see
<bddebian> Heya gang
<nhandler> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi nhandler
<Laney> howdy
<mr_spot_> hey
<Laney> all ok?
<Laney> I'm feeling the pain of Gentoo users atm
<Laney> compiling texlive on my mac :(
<hyperair> Laney: the difference is that they enjoy the pain =p
<_andre> hello
<_andre> would anybody like to review a few revu packages?
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/watchcatd
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libwcat
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libapache2-mod-watchcat
<Laney> they do, crazy masochists
<hyperair> agreed.
<Laney> building ghostscript now...
 * Laney thinks he won't be going home in 2 hours
<hyperair> _andre: the current Standards-Version is 3.8.2.
<slytherin> mr_spot_: forgot to make a screenshot for you.
<_andre> hyperair: that's what dh_make put there for me... should just rebuilding with the newer version be ok?
<mr_spot_> slytherin, is this the one you were talking about? http://imagebin.org/55891
<slytherin> mr_spot_: right
<hyperair> _andre: dh_make's outdated. just bump it up, shouldn't cause any damage. for more information see /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist.txt.gz
<_andre> thanks
<mr_spot_> slytherin, a couple of differences i can spot are that gnome-volume-control-pulse only lets you deal with one input and one output device volume at a time, you can't move individual streams to different devices, and changing the default will reset the volume of the selected device
<slytherin> mr_spot_: Ok. I don't have multiple sound cards/devices at home, so I can't comment on that.
<mr_spot_> last point is not cool, i just blasted myself while wearing earphones :/
<mr_spot_> in its favour, it has a vumeter for the input tab and an option for system event sounds
<_andre> hyperair: should i change the version to ubuntu2?
<hyperair> _andre: no.
<hyperair> _andre: only change the version number if it has already been uploaded into ubuntu (or debian)
<hyperair> or a PPA
<_andre> ok
<_andre> i'm uploading the updated packages
<slytherin> mr_spot_: My only concern is that we should not have two packages with exactly same functionality.
<mr_spot_> slytherin, that's understandable
<therm> could someone take a look at one of my packages, please?
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhnutil
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhndatasource
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swtcalendar (advocated on time)
<hyperair> descriptions would be nice =)
<slytherin> hyperair: you canread them on revu. :-P
<_andre> hyperair: i've uploaded the packages with the correct Standards-Version
<hyperair> slytherin: yeah but i'm lazy.
<hyperair> in any case i have to go out anyway =p
<slytherin> hyperair: any plan to update remuco in Debian and fix the dependency problem that is preventing transition to testing?
<hyperair> slytherin: eh what?
<hyperair> slytherin: there's a new upstream release sitting around waiting for a sponsor.
<hyperair> slytherin: what dependency problem?
<slytherin> hyperair: amarok dependency is unsatisfiable
<hyperair> oh that.
<hyperair> can't exactly fix that can i?
<hyperair> remuco-amarok doesn't work with an amarok lower than 2
 * hyperair bbl
<slytherin> hyperair: you can disable the package until amarok 2 actually enters in unstable.
 * Laney eyes the new proposed application process
<directhex> hm?
<sebner> Laney: debian -> ubuntu ftw! :D
<Laney> see motu-council@
<Laney> sebner: you confuse me
<sebner> lol
<directhex> he's good at that
<DktrKranz> poor sebner :(
<RoAkSoAx> heya guys, can anyone could please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier please?
<cpscotti> RoAkSoAx: isn't debian/changelog supposed to solely report the LP bug #?
<Laney> not neccessarily
 * Laney is a fan of detailed changelogs
<cpscotti> I agree
<cpscotti> I'm also a fan of them
<cpscotti> but I was told that the debian/changelog of a package at revu should just cite the LP bug #
<RoAkSoAx> me too, though in this case I'm not sure if those other changes should be listed.
<Laney> I don't see why that should be the case
<Laney> if there's something interesting or unusual then it could be listed in the initial entry
<Laney> I'm thinking mainly patches
<james_w> Laney++
<Laney> :)
<Laney> RoAkSoAx: Although in this case I think they look a little strange (surely everything is 'added' if there was nothing there before)
<RoAkSoAx> yeah
<Laney> I wouldn't mention those
<RoAkSoAx> well I'll have to change it then
<RoAkSoAx> thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> Can anyone review/advocate http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier please??
<thebishop> I just heard about the One Hundred Paper Cuts project.  How is development organized on this?
<thebishop> RoAkSoAx, is this implemented as an applet?
<thebishop> cron?
<RoAkSoAx> thebishop, yes it has been implemented as an applet
<thebishop> RoAkSoAx, and you want this to be part of the default install?
<RoAkSoAx> thebishop, no. I just want it to be reviewed and advocated so that It get uploaded to the repos
<thebishop> ah
<dholbach> nhandler :-)
<dholbach> nhandler: you totally deserved it :)
<chrisccoulson> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'll answer the behind MOTU interview questions soon ;)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't forgotten about it yet
<sebner> chrisccoulson for interview \o/
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: ROCK :)
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> there's a few people who are much later with it than you are :)
<RoAkSoAx> Can anyone please review/advocate: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier
<slytherin> geser: Just FYI ... excalibur-logkit build successfully on buildd. :-)
<ma10> uhuuuhu
<rawler> Laney: I've quickly tested the package from debian (tetzle).. it checks out.. now where do I enter a sync request?
<Laney> rawler: there is a wiki page, hang on
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<rawler> cool.. looking at it now..
<gaspa> Laney: just you.. :P
<Laney> huh?
<gaspa> Laney: have you idea of why happens this kind of fail? ->
<gaspa>  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28420177/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.haskell-regex-base_0.93.1-3.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Laney> nope
<gaspa> :(
<Laney> hugs works?
<Laney> tried it locally?
<gaspa> no,
<gaspa> I saw only that log.
<gaspa> ( i have another similar on my ppa for haskell-http )
<evanrmurphy> Following the KVM installation guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation), I tried "egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo", but got no printout. Could someone confirm please that this means KVM is not an option on my machine, and that I should try an alternative like VirtualBox?
<ajmitch> evanrmurphy: no, I think that's missing something
<ajmitch> ust looking for which flag it is here (core 2 duo)
<ajmitch> evanrmurphy: I can't spot it, but give kvm a try anyway, it works for me :)
<evanrmurphy> ajmitch: Thanks for your response. So you also get no printout from the egrep command, but KVM works for you?
<ajmitch> evanrmurphy: yes
<evanrmurphy> ajmitch: Thanks, maybe I'll give it a try. :)
<ajmitch> I think it may be a different flag on newer CPUs
 * ajmitch could be completely wrong, of course
<evanrmurphy> Do I risk ruining my system if I try to install a paravirtualized VM and it turns out my machine can't support it?
<evanrmurphy> (Trying to set up KVM now.)
<pochu> why would you?
<evanrmurphy> pochu: Is your question: Why would I install it? or Why would I risk ruining my system?
<pochu> evanrmurphy: why would it break
<evanrmurphy> pochu: I'm not sure if it would, but everything I'm reading about KVM suggests that VT extensions are prerequisite. For instance: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/FAQ#What_do_I_need_to_use_kvm.3F
<evanrmurphy> And the help documentation reads, "A paravirtualized VM requires a specially modified kernel. If you choose paravirtualized, you must make sure this specially modified kernel is available for the operating system you wish to install."
<azeem_> evanrmurphy: so worest case is it doesn't work
<binarymutant> This package I'm working on doesn't have an install target in the makefile, what can I do?  :/
<azeem_> binarymutant: you could fix the upstream makefile and submit a patc
<azeem_> h
<evanrmurphy> azeem_, pochu: I guess I would need more assurance of that (like the kind I'm getting from the fine people of #ubuntu-motu :D). It's my understanding that a paravirtualized machine gives direct access to the hardware, so I'm not sure I want to risk it since I can see now that http://ark.intel.com/VTList.aspx has informed me my processor doesn't support VT.
<azeem_> so don't
<pochu> evanrmurphy: try #ubuntu-server, but we give NO WARRANTIES, so in the end you will have to do at your own risk, if you decide to try anything
<pochu> evanrmurphy: this is the wrong channel for such questions anyway
<micahg> ping ajmitch
<ajmitch> micahg: yes?
<micahg> can I talk to you about a changelog in here?
<ajmitch> you can
<micahg> ok, I noticed for the latest phpmyadmin upload for karmic, an LP bug # was left out
<ajmitch> it was a sync iirc, so the changelog wasn't touched
<micahg> ah, so debian changelogs have LP #s?
<ajmitch> if the debian maintainer puts them in
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> very cool
<ajmitch> which one was missed from the changelog?
<micahg> so, can they have debian and LP #s in the same line?
<micahg> bug 357334 was the same as debian bug 534894
<ajmitch> yes, they can
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357334 in phpmyadmin "ucf debconf conflict" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357334
<ubottu> Debian bug 534894 in phpmyadmin "use --debconf-ok when calling ucf" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/534894
<ajmitch> ok, it can be closed manually then
<micahg> ok, should I mark Fix Released with the version?
<ajmitch> sure
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> no problem, always good to see more bugs closed :)
<micahg> yep :)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-15
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, ping
<stochastic> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot this package build error from pbuilder: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218445/  I have both libboost-dev and libboost_thread-dev installed but it looks like it can't find them
<bddebian> stochastic: You need to make it use libboot_thread-mt if you are using the newest boost libs
<stochastic> bddebian, okay I'll hunt that down.  thanks.
<bddebian> NP, just wherever it is linking use -lboost_thread-mt
<binarymutant> I've got a normal 'dh $@' package, but for some reason it can't copy to debian/<package> . Why is this happening?
<pochu> what do you mean with "can't copy"?
<binarymutant> pochu, erm not copy but it can't build into debian/<packagename>
<binarymutant> pochu, dh_auto_install: command returned error code 512
<pochu> well, that alone is not very helpful
<pochu> how about a pastebin with more context?
<pochu> how many binary packages your package builds?
<binarymutant> pochu, just 1
<directhe`> if it only builds one, wouldn't it not use debian/packagename? isn't that reserved for foo.install (rather than just install) situations?
<pochu> directhe`: if it only builds one, debhelper defaults to debian/<packagename> rather than debian/tmp, which is used when there are more than one
<RoAkSoAx> can anyone please review/advocate: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee  thank you :)
<binarymutant> pochu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218457/ if this helps
<bddebian> Maybe it doesn't support DESTDIR?
<binarymutant> bddebian, I think it does
<binarymutant> this is my Makefile http://paste.ubuntu.com/218463/
<pochu> binarymutant: did you create usr/lib first?
<pochu> it seems you didn't
<directhe`> dirs?
<binarymutant> awesome thanks everyone :)
<stochastic> I'm trying to build a deb for this software that builds but doesn't install system wide (i.e. it just creates an executable in the local build file)  How do I make the deb install it system wide?
<TheMuso> stochastic: If there are no commands in a makefile etc to install the binary, you just ahve to copy the binary into place.
<stochastic> TheMuso, in a deb that would be done by "cp name /usr/bin/name" in debian/rules?  or is it more/less complex than that?
<TheMuso> Thats what you would have to do, yes.
<TheMuso> If you are using cdbs however, you have to do it a different way.
<stochastic> cdbs?
<stochastic> I just did dh_make to get the basic deb started
<a|wen> stochastic: look at dh_install
<TheMuso> stochastic: ok then you just copy the file.
<TheMuso> a|wen: Thats really only useful if there are many many files to copy. If there is only one file, then its probably pointless using it.
<TheMuso> stochastic: Mind you, using dh_install would be useful if there is ever likely to be more files that need to be put into place.
<a|wen> TheMuso: dh_install and then just point to the single file in rules works well ... i'd say use dh_install always
<stochastic> TheMuso, a|wen, but whichever method I use, the correct path should be /usr/bin/name
<TheMuso> a|wen: Right, but I always think that if you use dh_install, its much better to use debian/$packagename.install files.
<TheMuso> stochastic: right
<vorian> RoAkSoAx: yo
<a|wen> TheMuso: with multiple files it is ... if we are talking one file, i would just use it in rules
<vorian> rules shmules
<vorian> who needs em
<stochastic> a|wen, TheMuso, thanks.
<a|wen> vorian: you almost get your wish ... getting close to doing without the file with dh7 ;)
<TheMuso> a|wen: Yes but using install files from the get go allows for much less work when more files need to be copied.
<a|wen> TheMuso: true ... but using cp in rules instead of dh_install doesn't help on that :)
<TheMuso> Yeah I know. So use whatever you wish stochastic.
<stochastic> TheMuso, when I try to use "cp name /usr/bin/name" I get a "Cannot create /usr/bin/name: Permission Denied" error while building.  Here's the full build output if that helps: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29030820/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xwax_0.5-0ubuntu1~ppa~jaunty3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stochastic> is that because it's using cdbs?
<stochastic> a|wen ^ (looks like TheMuso just left)
<a|wen> stochastic: it is not located in /usr/bin/name when building, but in (build-dir)/debian/name-of-package/usr/bin/name
<a|wen> stochastic: dh_install takes care of all that automatic ... another reason for using that over cp
<stochastic> a|wen, if I use dh_install how do I format the specification of which file to move?
<stochastic> is it just like "dh_install name /usr/bin/name"
<a|wen> that should work
<a|wen> or "dh_install name usr/bin/"
<RoAkSoAx> vorian, heya hwo's it going?
<a|wen> stochastic: have to go now ... if you haven't got it working, just speak up in here; there is probably some other people who can help out
<AnAnt> Hello, is CC-BY-ND a non-free license ?
<AnAnt> Attribution-No Derivative
<evanrmurphy> pochu: I was asking about the virtual machine so I could try and fix my first bug, I'm a prospective MOTU. Is this really the wrong channel?
<RAOF> Sounds non-free to me.
<RAOF> Also, CC licenses are crap.
<evanrmurphy> Thanks for the help though, I'll try #ubuntu-server.
<RAOF> They point towards this totally vague and incomplete motherhood license.
<ScottK> RAOF: One of the reasons a package has to include a full copy of the license in the tarball.
<RAOF> AnAnt: ND is definitely going to make it non-free; we're unable to alter it.
<ScottK> AnAnt: Absolutely what RAOF said.
<AnAnt> ok
<RoAkSoAx> evanrmurphy, what do you wanna do?
<evanrmurphy> RoAkSoAx: I was trying to decide whether to set up KVM or VirtualBox to run a VM of a different Ubuntu release. I noticed that KVM seemed to be preferred for various reasons, but that it always comes with the warning of needing a processor with VT extensions.
<RoAkSoAx> evanrmurphy, I'm running KVM in a non VT processor and works fine but kinda slow
<jmarsden> evanrmurphy: I use VirtualBox for the same reason... no VT here... so it seems different folks take different approaches to this :)
<evanrmurphy> RoAkSoAx: Ah, that's good to know. Do you remember choosing between running paravirtualization and full virtualization (or something like that)?
<evanrmurphy> jmarsden: I appreciate the response, glad I'm not the only one. :)
<RoAkSoAx> evanrmurphy, I actually don't remember :) sorry :(
<evanrmurphy> RoAkSoAx: Don't worry about it. Thanks all for the help! (Off to bed.)
<AnAnt> how about CC-BY ?
<AnAnt> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/legalcode
<AnAnt> Attribution
<RAOF> AnAnt: http://wiki.debian.org/DFSGLicenses
<AnAnt> RAOF: thank !
<AnAnt> RAOF: thanks !
<RoAkSoAx> evanrmurphy, night :)
<RAOF> AnAnt: Note the bit under the "CC-BY-SA 2.5 is DFSG incompatible" has a statement that the ftpmasters are OK with CC-BY-SA 3.0
<AnAnt> RAOF: and CC-BY 3.0 too
<AnAnt> Ftpmasters have already accepted CC-by and CC-by-sa 3.0
<RAOF> Right.
<AnAnt> thanks for that wiki link
<porthose>  nhandler: would you please have a look at bug 389654 when you have time and leave a comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389654 in lyricue "Please upgrade lyricue" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389654
<nhandler> porthose: Yeah, although it might need to wait until tomorrow, I'm heading to bed soon
<porthose> nhandler: works for me gnight
<fabrice_sp> good morning! While merging a package (pilot-link), I've found a .udev file in debian directory, but it doesn't seems to be installed in any package. What is it for?
<fabrice_sp> other question: what should I do if the changelog's entries for Ubuntu has been lost in previous merge? Should I restore them or respect the previous merger choice (pitti)?
<btm> Is there a way to tell why ganglia-monitor wasn't auto-synced into karmic before DIF? (Bug #302640)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302640 in ganglia-monitor-core "Please sync 3.1.1-1 from experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302640
<wgrant> btm: We don't sync from experimental by default.
<btm> wgrant: it's in testing now actually.
<btm> wgrant: although the date of that change may have something to do with that.
<btm> wgrant: it was just in experimental six months ago when I opened that bug.
<wgrant> btm: You mean the 'ganglia' source, not 'ganglia-monitor-core'?
<wgrant> It entered unstable a day under two weeks ago.
<wgrant> After DIF.
<btm> word, yeah, that makes sense.
<micahg> IS the perl artistic license compatible with Ubuntu?
<lifeless> I believe we have lots of perl code under said licence in Ubuntu already
<btm> wgrant: so I should track someone down who'll issue an FFE?
<wgrant> micahg: The Perl license isn't really a license of its own, IIRC.
<wgrant> But Artistic License 1.0 and 2.0 are DFSG-free.
<wgrant> btm: No - you just have to request a sync.
<wgrant> btm: DIF is just when automatic imports stop. No exception is needed until FF.
<btm> wgrant: got it. i'll edit that bug
<stochastic> Hey everyone, I've found a tutorial that walked me through writing my first man page for this package I'm working on, but now I'm wondering if there's any adjustment to debian/rules that's needed to make sure the binaryName.1 files are installed to the right place?
<porthose>      stochastic: dh_installman, if using dh 7 should be automatic
<stochastic> porthose, and as long as the binaryName.1 files are inside the debian/ subdirectory everything will be golden?
<porthose> stochastic: yes
<porthose> stochastic: you may need to add binaryName.manpages file to the debian dir
<stochastic> porthose, do you know of any howto or help page in the wiki that can walk me through this?
<porthose1> have a look at man dh_installman
<stochastic> Does anyone want to do a revu of http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid ?  The latest update fixes all the issues fabrice_sp had touched on last time.
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, did you test build the package and run lintian on the deb?
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, pbuilder is working away right now
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, would you like me to upload the latest to my PPA for a more public build/test ground?
<fabrice_sp> just run lintian on the resulting deb: that would throw all 'basic' errors. Any reviewer should build the package, anyway, so no need to upload to a ppa
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, now lintian is telling me that binary-idep is a required target, but you had told me to delete those targets...
<\sh> moins
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, hmm, I think I told you you to empty them
<fabrice_sp> \sh, moins
<stochastic> my misunderstanding
<fabrice_sp> statik, before writing my comments, I thought about it, but remember that they should exist :-)
<fabrice_sp> You just confirmed me that :-)
<fabrice_sp> sorry statik, , not for you
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, ^
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, lintian is also telling me that there's no manpages for items I have manpages for, and that it doesn't have a copyright file when clearly it does.  Any hints on how to fix these warnings?
<fabrice_sp> check that you have dh_installman called, the file <package>.manpages in debian. For copyright, perhaps you miss a dh_installdocs call?
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, ^
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, you told me to get rid of dh_installdocs because there were no docs to install
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, my bad: it installs automatically the copyright file. sorry
<fabrice_sp> (checked with man dh_installdocs
<stochastic> fabrice_sp, in the <package>.manpages, is it just a listing of the manpages to install or is there further formatting that is needed?
<fabrice_sp> this is the proff that I still have a lot ot learn!
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, just the list
<fabrice_sp> but the full path
<fabrice_sp> for example: debian/man/pilot-undelete.1
<fabrice_sp> well, the relative path
<stochastic> one path per line?
<fabrice_sp> yes
<fabrice_sp> path + file per line
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, actually, of you want to check what this command is doing during the build, you can export DH_VERBOSE=1 at the beginning of your rules file
<fabrice_sp> Hey dholbach !
<fabrice_sp> stochastic, have to go now, but you can still ask questions here. bye
<dholbach> hey fabrice_sp
<stochastic> can someone help me get dh_installman to work for me?  it's man page is not helping me and thats all anyone has been able to point me to so far.  I just need to get four simple man pages installed but it's not working.
<TheMuso> stochastic: Whats happening exactly?
<stochastic> TheMuso, this is the latest error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218642/
<TheMuso> stochastic: what does a2jmidi.manpages contain
<stochastic> TheMuso, the contents of debian/a2jmidid.manpages  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218644/
<TheMuso> Hrm ok my guess is the manpges themselves are not written properly/malformed.
<TheMuso> one or more of them
<stochastic> TheMuso, here are the contents of the four manpages: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/218645/
<stochastic> ahh, I think I see the last one is missing the .TH header
<stochastic> wait, nope, it's there
<stochastic> could it be that I'm calling dh_installman improperly?
<warp10> If an app works both from terminal and from GUI, what's the best option for the needs: field in debian/menu?
<slytherin> warp10: is debian/menu still used?
<warp10> slytherin: maybe on some kind of very old machine. In any case, I'm packaging a software for Debian, and a menu file doesn't hurt
<slytherin> warp10: what does 'old machine' have to do with it?
<warp10> slytherin: I just mean that a tipical machine uses a .desktop files based menu system, and I expect that menu files based ones are more common on machines that are not that recent
<slytherin> warp10: Your choice. I wouldn't create menu file if I was packaging from scratch.
<therm> could someone have a look at my packages? Would like to have them in karmic:
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swtcalendar
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhnutil
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database
<therm> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/willuhndatasource
<hhb> how do i deal with patches that need to modify autotools files (configure.in, Makefile.am etc)?
<hhb> do i need to include the resulting changes to "configure" in the patch, or is there a way to trigger regenerating this one via boostrap / autogen.sh ?
<Laney> Are the MC going to send a coordinated response to the new application process?
<Laney> hhb: There are two common ways - include a patch with the results of rerunning the autotools stuff, or running it at build-time (make sure your clean target works properly if you do this)
<hhb> hm, i think i'll try the first option first. thanks.
<geser> Laney: I guess will we discuss it today on our weekly MC call
<Laney> geser: cool. Might be nice to invite wider comment?
<geser> Laney: will mention it, but feel free to comment on your own
<Laney> might just do that
<didrocks> just a stupid question on revu: the Warnings telling "The GPL is mentionned in debian/copyright, but ... not in source ..." is not a showstopper? (some packages are uploaded without it. I reckon this is because we have the copy in our debian FS). And this is an added check to lintian (lintian file size is 0 and we still see this warning)?
<Laney> I thought that upstream were supposed to include a copy of the GPL
<didrocks> yes, I think that, but some package are accepted without having it. That's why I wanted to be sure about the policy we have (and I'm surprised that this is not a lintian check)
<Laney> ask an archive admin ;)
<didrocks> yes, that's a possibility :)
<geser> every source package is required to have a verbatim copy of the license text
<didrocks> conquently, some packages are wrongly advocated
<slytherin> didrocks: No, some packages simply name the license file differently. Or they are located in a sub folder.
<slytherin> didrocks: revu checks for presence of LICENSE or COPYING file AFAIK.
<didrocks> slytherin: ok, thanks for the update. Are there somewhere listed the additionnal control made by revu compared to lintian?
<slytherin> didrocks: You can ask revu hackers, or if you are brave enough check revu code on launchpad.
<didrocks> slytherin: I will have a look, thanks :)
<_andre> would anyone like to review/recommend the following packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/watchcatd http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libwcat http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libapache2-mod-watchcat
<_andre> they're lintian/revu clean
<_andre> i finally managed to convince my boss to move our servers to ubuntu, and these packages are fundamental for our web servers
<_andre> :)
<alkisg> Hi, I'm using reprepro to manage a repository, and I'm getting "gpgme gave GPGME error: Bad passphrase". I don't have GUI access to use seahorse, and it seems that I'm unable to get gpg-agent to cooperate with reprepro... Any help?
<alkisg> OK, got it :)
<RainCT> james_w: I've just uploaded Zeitgeist again, I'd appreciate if you could take a look at it :)
<james_w> RainCT: I'll take a look after lunch
<RainCT> james_w: Great, thanks.
<LarstiQ> what is this Zeitgeist I keep hearing of?
<RainCT> LarstiQ: http://bloc.eurion.net/archives/2009/zeitgeist-is-out/ :)
<LarstiQ> RainCT: thanks!
<slytherin> ttx: ping
<ttx> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> ttx: pm?
<ttx> slytherin: sure
<gnomefreak> nn/win 20
<DktrKranz> has anyone familiar with intltoor ever happened to see something similar to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29048481/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kupfer_0%2Bc3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?
<Laney> dholbach: Need to move my UDW talk to friday, going to be at a conference the rest of that week
<Laney> anyone want monday 1800?
<dholbach> Laney: are you happy with any of the slots still available?
<Laney> Friday's ones are fine
<dholbach> Laney: then just move it
<dholbach> that's fine
<Laney> alright
<dholbach> I'll update it in the booklet thingie
 * Laney goes cross-eyed at wiki table syntax
<cpscotti> Hey.. what means the "Done" queue on lunchpad? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text= . Done means accepted by the archive admins? rejected??
<Ampelbein> cpscotti: "done" means that processing of the file is finished, i.e. accepted, built and published.
<cpscotti> Ampelbein: thanks!
<Laibsch1> Hi
<Laibsch1> How do I teach pdebuild about karmic until a proper fix is released? -> bug 399830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399830 in pbuilder "karmic pdebuild is unaware of the Karmic distribution/release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399830
<evanrmurphy> I'm browsing the harvest list because I want to fix my first bug. Would any bug I work on be for the development release, or does it depend? Thank you.
<Laibsch> evanrmurphy: Bugs are usually fixed first in the development release (i.e. Karmic right now)
<Laibsch> They may later be backported to stable releases
<evanrmurphy> Laibsch: Thank you!
<therm> Hello @all
<therm> is there someone who likes reviewing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/h2database ?
<therm> Sorry that I ask this, but is it really the right way here to get packages in Ubuntu?
<directhex> therm, yes. but auditing packages is lengthy and boring work, so you need to rely on someone with the appropriate knowledge to take their free time and spend it reading copyright
<directhex> broadly speaking it looks okay, given i have no java skill - but i'd strongly recommend relicensing your debian/ to something else, i.e. the same license as the app itself, to eliminate the big revu warning
<therm> directhex: I know that this is much work, but I have feeling that no one really cares about the packages uploaded on revu. I would like to help later when my experience is greater, but for now I am waiting every day that some on gives a comment for my packages so that this might be in karmic
<ScottK> therm: The other option is to get it into Debian and then we sync from there.
<directhex> therm, there's your comment. due to the licensing of debian/ you now have to worry whether the contents of debian/patches/ which are GPL can be linked against the rest
<directhex> which just causes issues
<directhex> oh, and the current standards version is 3.8.2
<therm> directhex: thank you very much
<Laney> therm: the best option IMHO is to find a team in Debian/Ubuntu that cares for the area your package is in
<therm> ScottK: I heard of that but never found a website wich is telling the process, like revu for ubuntu
<Laney> you are likely to get faster and better reviews then
<ScottK> therm: Look at mentors.debian.net
<therm> ScottK: thanks I will read it
<Laney> I've found that to be an even worse black hole, fwiw
<directhex> "talk to the java team" is what Laney is saying
<Laney> yes sir
<therm> Laney: would like to do that but dont now how^^, the only one I had contact to was https://launchpad.net/~onkarshinde
<Laney> therm: google "debian java team" and find an IRC channel or mailing list
<Laney> or ubuntu java team
<therm> ok thanks
<Zhenech> nellery, ping
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys. I'm updating a package. The new version contains hidden folders: ".svn". Should I remove those hidden folders from the source directory and tarball?
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: yes and tell upstream
<Laney> sebner: you'd remove them from the orig?
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, Ok. will do thanks :). What about the debian directory provided by upstream? (It's adding entries to the changelog for Hardy, because they have seen to be doing their tests in a Hardy box)
<Laney> urgh
<sebner> Laney: sure, you donÄt?
<Laney> no I wouldn't repack for that
<sebner> Laney: gnah see. Upstream debian folder too
<sebner> lovely upstream
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, So i should remove upstream debian directory too in this case to not have those changelog entries?
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: Upstream *should not* provide a debian directory. That's packagers job
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, right. They also provided the debian dir on the previous version. I just don't know how to handle that in this case, because it seems that in the previous version, Debian has removed the debian/ dir to create their own. I'm updating ipvsadm btw
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: that's the prefered way. You can do that by implementing a get-orig-source rule in debian/rules but collaborating with debian is the most prefered way :)
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, Ok. Will talk to debian maintainer then :). Thanks a lot
<sebner> np. let's have fun =)
<fabrice_sp> Hi. gpiv is building fine in a clean chroot (using sbuild). Is it possible to relaunch the building of this package?
<fabrice_sp> According to http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/, it's failing to build
<geser> yes, a "give-back" to the buildds
<sebner> geser: \o/
<fabrice_sp> and who can do that? Motus or it has to be an archive admin?
<geser> anyone who can upload to that component
<geser> so MOTUs for universe/multiverse and core-devs for everything
<fabrice_sp> ok
<geser> fabrice_sp: done
<fabrice_sp> as gpiv is in universe, shall I assume you will do it? :-D
<fabrice_sp> great! tahnks :-)
<fabrice_sp> 6 hours to go for amd64 build, but only 8 minutes for i386 ?!
<geser> PPA or main archive?
<fabrice_sp> main archive: gpiv
<fabrice_sp> by the way: this error is suppose to be fixed ,right? : dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure):
<geser> yes
<fabrice_sp> so could you please force the rebuild of jabsorb package? :-D
<geser> hmm, the queue doesn't look that long for both i386 and amd64:
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<geser> fabrice_sp: have you checked that it builds not and not fails due to an other reason?
<fabrice_sp> good point geser: I'll sbuild it locally before
<RainCT> Can someone point me to any docs about package configuration (ie. how to have something show up when dpkg-reconfigure is run)?
<fabrice_sp> geser, you were right: it FTBFS because of a missing dependency (it seems to miss package javax.servlet). Will have a look tomorrow. bye
 * RainCT tries debconf-doc
<kwadronaut> i'm not aware of the right procedures, who to poke etc. basically silc-* in hardy has a security vulnerability, debian old-stable has a version which fixes this issue, there's a bug on launchpad and no action.
<kwadronaut> so, what's next?
<ScottK> kwadronaut: Make a patch (debdiff preferred) and attach it to the bug.
<ScottK> Make sure the ubuntu-security team is subscribed to it and mark it in progress after it has the patch.
<kwadronaut> ScottK: pulling from 'upstream' debian is not an option?
<Laney> we need a minimal patch to fix the issue
<ScottK> kwadronaut: If you look at the diff between the old-stable version that's fixed and the one before that's not fixed you should be well on your way to having a minimal patch.
<kwadronaut> ok, thanks for the info
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-16
<kees> kwadronaut: and testing of said patch too :)
<ausimage> K I have a packaging conundrum...
<ausimage> with python... essential when dpkg configs the package it cannot find its modules...
<ausimage> ie cannot import python code...
<ausimage> from the main python script...
<ausimage> lp:apt-zeroconf/r0.5
<ausimage> some hints indicate it maybe its init script that dpkg calls...
<ausimage> ajmitch: ?
<ausimage> anyone?
<ajmitch> be patient
 * ajmitch is at work & can't look closely 
<ausimage> k sorry
<ajmitch> it's been quiet in here today, so I don't know who else is around
<ausimage> ok... always hard to tell
<ajmitch> you should also give more details, such as logs from when you try & install it, in pastebin
<ausimage> k...
<ausimage> ajmitch: there has been only the python that was an Import Error thus far that happens after dpkg config
<ausimage> I really though it might be the code itself but I can run the commands after it is installed with no errors
<ausimage> *thought
<ajmitch> does this happen on karmic, jaunty, randomly?
<ausimage> Karmic for sure as that is what most of testers are using...
<ausimage> and it is quite regular... dpkg config reconfig
 * ajmitch can't reproduce it in pbuilder
<ausimage> from the 0.5.1 package?
<ajmitch> from the bzr branch, at least
<ausimage> oh cool then maybe the suggestion worked :/
<ausimage> ajmitch I modified the path of the init script
<ausimage> er the path value
<ausimage> I was not sure if that made any difference
<ausimage> ajmitch: then the init script environment is pathless without the PATH: value?
<ajmitch> not that I recall, but you'd probably want to look that up in debian policy at least
<ausimage> cause that is about the only change I did :S
<ausimage> thanks for your time ajmitch
<ausimage> I will look at debian policy then too
<jmarsden> Is there a way to cause rmadison to follow 302 redirects?  In Jaunty I am seeing things like  <p>The document has moved <a href="http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive//madison.cgi?package=libmozjs1d-dev&amp;text=on&amp;">here</a>.</p>
 * ScottK doesn't get that at all.
<ajmitch> the url has been updated in karmic's ubuntu-dev-tools
<ScottK> Ah.  I think there's one in jaunty-backports perhaps.
 * ScottK runs rmadison to find out
<ajmitch> or devscripts, sorry
<jmarsden> OK, I'll try to grab that...
<ajmitch> I know I saw it on karmic-changes earlier :)
<ScottK> Rught
<ScottK> Right
<ScottK> Yep.  Current devscripts in jaunty-backports
<jmarsden> I seem to have devscripts 2.10.48ubuntu1~jaunty1  and it doesn't want to update even with jaunty-backports enabled...
<jmarsden> I'll eat first and figure it out later when I am suitable fortified :)
<ajmitch> backports isn't quite updated, by the look of things
<Ampelbein> hey there... I remember there being a command to find out the relationship between 2 packages. i.e. you give it 2 packages and it checks why package2 gets pulled in when installing package1 - but I don't know the name anymore.
<nhandler> Ampelbein: You can use 'aptitude why' to see why a package got installed
<Ampelbein> nhandler: thx, that will do.
<stochastic> I'm packaging an application and in it's aclocal.m4 file there are numerous headers with Copyright designations that read "Copyright (C) 2001, 2002, 2003, 2005  Free Software Foundation, Inc." with varying dates.  Do all of these notices need to be included in the debian/copyright file?
<ScottK> stochastic: No.  Just the license.
<ScottK> If this were Debian, the answer would be yes, but we aren't as pedantic about it as they are.  Getting the licenses documented is what actually matters.
<stochastic> ScottK, there really isn't a license, here's an example of one of the headers: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/219469/
<ScottK> stochastic: Sure there is. Lines 5 -7 is the license.
<stochastic> ScottK, so in the debian/copyright file, I should just make a note that states: some files have the following license attached: ...
<stochastic> (underneath the GPL2 or higher standard notice)
<ankurwidguitar> Hi all
<ankurwidguitar> How would I get a mentor for MOTU training?
<ankurwidguitar> Can somebody please tell me anything about it in detail?
<ScottK> stochastic: Yes, except you have to say which, so say something like */aclocal.m4 under the following license:
<ScottK> ankurwidguitar: One way is to just ask questions here.  No formality needed.
<ScottK> stochastic: Odds are you'd get accepted without that since the .m4 files are auto generated, but it's better to have it in.
<ankurwidguitar> Scottk: Can you give me any details? Well, I am sorry if I started the wrong way.
<ScottK> ankurwidguitar: There is a formal mentoring program where someone gets assigned to help you.  I don't know much about it.  The people here are generally helpful, so you can just ask questions with no formalities needed.
<ScottK> Let me find the getting started link for you to read
<stochastic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<ankurwidguitar> That's cool
<ankurwidguitar> I read that page, but I couldn't find how to get a mentor
<ankurwidguitar> That's why I need somebody to explain it to me
<ScottK> ankurwidguitar: Here's another one.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<stochastic> Subscribe to the ubuntu-motu-mentors mailing list. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu-mentors and ask on there
<ankurwidguitar> Oh! Is it all?
<ankurwidguitar> Isn't there any formal procedure for this?
<ScottK> That's the formal procedure
<ScottK> Ask on the mailing list.
<ankurwidguitar> Thank you guys!
<porthose> ankurwidguitar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring;-)
 * StevenK nails RAOF__ to IRC
<stochastic> does anyone feel like taking a REVU of any of these packages: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xwax http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid
<Dabian> Anyone from the CC here?  I need them to consider a change to the CoC, so I can sign it. :)
<micahg> Dabian: why would a consideration make you sign it now?
<Dabian> micahg: What do you mean?
<Dabian> Oh .. I would sign the changed CoC of course. :)
<micahg> ah, ok
<Dabian> micahg: Sorry if my original statement was confusing.
<Dabian> Hmm .. seems all four members of the CC are offline.
<Dabian> error
<Dabian> half of them appears to be offline.
<Dabian> the other half appears to have been idle for day(s).
<Dabian> Would it be silly to sign an altered version of the CoC?
<fabrice_sp> Good morning. java3d is now building fine in amd64. Is it possible to retry to build it (a "give-back" to the buildds) ? Thanks
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: Done
<fabrice_sp> thanks StevenK
<morphias> hey is the ubuntu team hiring?
<freakabcd> hi all
<fabrice_sp> hi freakabcd
<freakabcd> at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<freakabcd> i see the dvd images are 4.9 G in size
<freakabcd> have we moved to dual-layer dvds by deafult already?
<fabrice_sp> morphias, have a look at http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/employment
<freakabcd> seriously guys, its 4.9G  !!
<fabrice_sp> freakabcd, I don't think so, but tbh, I don't know. Some cleanup in the archive is still needed, I think
<freakabcd> nope, for sure it is 4.9 GiB
<freakabcd> so dual layer dvd :(
<fabrice_sp> How can a package build fine in sbuild, and fail in the archive, with this error: Unable to find a javac compiler (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29127840/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.java3d_0.0.cvs.20090202.dfsg-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)?
<pochu> morphias: Canonical is: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: 4.9GB probably means it's oversized, it should be 4.7GB
<StevenK> Sigh. freakabcd &
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: You lose, java3d failed on amd64 again
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, I saw. But it's strange, because now, its not finding the java compiler :-/
<freakabcd> Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<fabrice_sp> that's why I was asking before why it can build fine in a sbuild chroot and not in buildds :-/
<freakabcd> StevenK, thats the message on top. says about oversized images for CDs. not DVDs.
<StevenK> freakabcd: Yes, there is a karmic-dvd-i386.OVERSIZED file, which means the image is larger than it should be.
<StevenK> freakabcd: Yes, that's a bug too.
<freakabcd> someone needs to fix the doco there.
<StevenK> I'm looking at it now
<freakabcd> thanks for verifying. also is there any info about this VM bug?
<StevenK> Which bug?
<Dabian> OK .. I signed the stock version!
<freakabcd> sorry. the bug thats generating the oversized images (for both cds and dvds)
<StevenK> freakabcd: It requires investigation.
<StevenK> freakabcd: So, there's two bugs. 1) The livecds and dvd images are oversized, and 2) the oversized message for DVDs is misleading
<freakabcd> yes, i want to know of bug 1, bug2 is interesting, but a trivial fix
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<freakabcd> lol ubottu :)
<StevenK> freakabcd: I'm looking at the code now, it isn't.
<StevenK> (for the second bug)
<freakabcd> really?
<freakabcd> don;t tell me there isn;t an override. i.e. have something manually added to the autogenerated messages?
<StevenK> Well, the code should be taught to about the difference between CDs and DVDs.
<freakabcd> yes, my solution was an intermediate solution
<StevenK> freakabcd: I've reported bug 400090 about the issue, if you'd like to subscribe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400090 in ubuntu-cdimage "Oversized message for DVDs is misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400090
<freakabcd> thanks StevenK
<freakabcd> just subscribed to it
<freakabcd> gotta run off now
 * maxb is a bit surprised that dh_make recommends licensing your debian packaging under GPL-3
<lifeless> I find packaging licencing a fundamentally odd concept
<alkisg> When I insert e.g. the Jaunty CD in the drive, I get prompted to install new software from this CD. What is needed to create a similar CD containing the packages from a repository of mine? Do I just need to burn the /dist and /pool directories?
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<didrocks> good morning
<kklimonda> am I the only one who gets 302 when using rmadison today?
<stochastic> kklimonda, you're not the only one.  I get this on a Jaunty system.
<slytherin> Same here on hardy system.
<slytherin> It looks like url has changed from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi
<raywang> Hi, does anyone have time to review a package? : )
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<tweaker25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<AnAnt> slytherin: silly me !
<AnAnt> slytherin: re-uploaded monajat now !
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<Flannel> modder25, tweaker25: stop it.
<geser> good morning
<dpm> modder25: tweaker25: I think others have already explained you very well already that this is not how it works
<geser> kklimonda: bug 399891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399891 in devscripts "rmadison needs update to new rmadison.cgi url" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399891
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D2808462%23p2808462&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=
<modder25> [03:35] <tweaker25> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2808462#p2808462
<AnAnt> what's going on ?
<micahg> I think someone has a couple of bots in the room
<micahg> same user on both
<wgrant> Not bots.
<wgrant> Just a strange user.
 * _ruben blames canada!
<AnAnt> modder25: viens a #ubuntu-fr
<micahg> signed in twice?
<wgrant> micahg: Yes.
<wgrant> micahg: It speaks in #ubuntu-devel.
<wgrant> Threatens, even.
<micahg> ok
<_ruben> threats, now those are ofcourse *the* way to get instant help
<slytherin> AnAnt: Will take some time. Busy with office work.
<tmba> Hi guys, I'm looking for some help for changing a dependency of a deb package. Basically I have this proprietary package which has a dependency on an old version of a library. I know it works with newer versions of the library (because I installed it manually using dpkg). However, I'd like to not have apt-get continually complaining about the dependency, so am thinking of changin the dependency using ... equivs? I tried looking for tutorial online, but no
<slytherin> tmba: Do you have source for the package?
<tmba> slytherin: no, I dont
<slytherin> tmba: Then I am not sure you will be able to change dependency.
<tmba> I found something about equivs online, but could not find any good documentation on just changing the dependency with it
<tmba> as in..  by using equivs
<Laney> tmba: yes you can
<tmba> Laney: thanks for reply, any suggestions on how to go about doing it?
<Laney> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-helpers.en.html here is a good guide
<tmba> Laney: thanks, I'll take a look
<tmba> Laney: the guide you gave was really good and it worked beautifully.
<tmba> Thanks for your help again
<Laney> no worries, enjoy
<juanje> tmba: also you can extract the binary's content and change it with dpkg-deb (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/219619/)
<quadrispro> any MOTUMedia team member around?
<Laney> gaspa: I think we should move with the ghc transition now
<gaspa> Laney: i started look at the last weekend... when I asked you about that strange log.
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I checked with Ian Lynagh
<gaspa> but I cannot handle it... is hugs outdated?
<gaspa> and?
<Laney> and no dice
<Laney> i'll have a closer look later
<Laney> try and get some transition aids working today
<gaspa> yup
<gaspa> i uploaded only a couple of packages...
<gaspa> there's still a lot of work...
<Laney> it's not so bad
<Laney> we have the power!
 * Laney rewrites GNOME in Haskell
<Laney> forget this c# business
<gaspa> LOL
 * slytherin wishes he could re-write GNOME in java.
<rawler> hey people!
<rawler> I'm pondering a problem I've been experiencing every now and then, and I'm thinking of whether it should actually be considered a Denial Of Service - weakness in the VM of Linux..
<rawler> basically, whenever any app eats a little too much ram and starts swapping exessively, the system get's completely unusable..
<rawler> basically, in bad cases, it can take half-hours or more before the OOM-killer decides to slay the process, and meanwhile, it's almost hopeless trying to log-on and killing it manually.. (takes up to half-hours as well)
<rawler> I've written a short test-program to demonstrate.. (silly stuff.. just keep allocating 4-meg chunks of memory, and keep iterating all ram to stress the paging mechanisms)
<rawler> but this program http://pastebin.com/m72f1539f, actually sinks my machine to the point where it's very difficult to get enough control to stop the program, especially if run a few times in parallell.. (the system just starts swapping exessively)
<rawler> I think it's possible to devise memory-access patterns that would be even more evil to the swap, and on a multi-user-system, this is a fairly effective Denial Of Service in the default configuration of Ubuntu..
<rawler> although, I'm not sure the core issue is at Ubuntu.. it could be prevented in theory by ulimit:ing rss to avoid run-away memory-hogs swapping out too many other processes, but that could again be circumvented by launching several memory-hogs in parallell to exhaust memory anyways..
<rawler> have anyone got any thoughts about this?
<rawler> I'm considering taking it further, but I'm unsure of where to? Ubuntu-kernel-team? Ubuntu-security? Maybe LKML directly, or what?
<geser> google for "overcommit" and "linux"
<rawler> geser: reading.. still not sure this is my problem though..
<rawler> the overcommit seems to be dealing whether a process is allowed to allocate more memory than RAM + SWAP..
<rawler> my problem is that when the system starts using the swap, it can be forced into situations where it's difficult to regain control and kill the offender..
<geser> disks are slow, so to avoid this lags is to not let swap getting used (e.g. disable swap). without swap you get to the OOM point earlier and don't have the slow-down of disks
<rawler> ok, but then what's the point of having a swap?
<rawler> the default Ubuntu-installation comes with a fairly sized swap, doesn't it?
<rawler> if someone have a little time on their hand, it would be greatly appreciated if they would download the source-code, build it, and test the effect on their systems.. on my system, launching a couple of those processes will almost halt the system.. it takes so long for the OOM-killer to trigger react that I'm more or less forced to a powercycle just to get control back.. maybe it's a problem with my configuration, maybe it's a driver-
<directhex> rawler, the oom-killer sucks
<_andre> hello
<_andre> i have uploaded some packages to revu last week
<rawler> directhex: how so?
<_andre> they're lintian- and revu- clean
<_andre> i've been trying to get someone to review them for inclusion in ubuntu
<_andre> anyone could have a look at them?
<_andre> is this the appropriate way to get reviewers, or is there a mailing list or some other different process?
<rawler> interesting enough, I just tried running the above stuff on my older laptop (also Ubuntu), and while it were definitely stressed of the experience, it did not exactly halt, thrashing so much that it was not possible to regain control..
<rawler> so I wonder whether this exessive swapping behavior is somehow unique to my desktop-machine for some reason.. unfortunately, I don't have more machine to test on.. :S
<rawler> oh, actually, I did manage to halt the older laptop as well.. just required some modifications to the code, and waiting a bit longer..
<rawler> but it DID fare much better.. *thinking*
<noodles775> Hi! I'm wondering if someone can help me here and there to take over a package that is already on revu but not yet in Ubuntu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sphinxbase
<noodles775> My first question would be, is it possible for me to start where the other person left off? I don't seem to have permission to download the diff and changes files etc.
<noodles775> I've already got the original, but I guess it would be helpful to get the changes etc. too.
<james_w> hey noodles775
<noodles775> Hi james_w :)
<james_w> that package is old, I think you should be ok taking it over
<james_w> I'm not sure why you think you can't download the parts though, they're not access controlled as far as I know
<vadi2> Is it possible to get the .15 version of pulseaudio on jaunty?
<james_w> If you "dget http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/sphinxbase-0807312100/sphinxbase_0.4-0ubuntu1.dsc" then you will have the source package that they last uploaded
<james_w> vadi2: I think it needs a newer kernel
<vadi2> Ah. Unfortunate. It's being a pita again and defying logic: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/7365/screenshot100082.png
<noodles775> james_w: ak ok. I was specifically trying sphinxbase_0.4-0ubuntu1_source.changes which 403s for me.
<james_w> noodles775: ah, me too
<james_w> .changes aren't important for this though
<noodles775> james_w: OK, great. I've got the latest sphinxbase (0.4.1) tag.gz here, so I'll try to go a bit further from there then. Is it ok if I ping you every now-and-then?
<james_w> sure
<james_w> you know about uupdate?
<noodles775> nope
<james_w> that will allow you to combine the source package with the new 0.4.1
<james_w> if you "dpkg-source -x sphinxbase_0.4-0ubuntu1.dsc"
<james_w> then "cd sphinxbase-0.4"
<james_w> then you can run "uupdate -f ../sphinxbase-0.4.1.tar.gz"
<james_w> (I think that's the right syntax)
<james_w> that will get you a 0.4.1 package in ../sphinxbase-0.4.1
<noodles775> Nice! I'll try that then.. thanks!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<noodles775> james_w: When using dget I'm getting a failed signature check on dhuggins' key 01342E29, even though I've imported that public key...
<james_w> noodles775: not really important
<james_w> I'm not sure why though
<noodles775> OK, I'll ignore it then :)
<geser> noodles775: dget uses dscverify for signature check which doesn't use your users public keyring by default
<noodles775> geser: Ah, good to know... thanks!
<geser> see the manpage of dscverify for the variable in ~/.devscripts to pass additional keyrings
<noodles775> Will do. Taa.
<noodles775> james_w: is there a template somewhere for a simple get-orig-source that downloads the tar.gz and verifies it?
<noodles775> all the examples I'm finding are more complicated conversions from bz2 etc.
<simon-o> hi, what do I enter in requestsync, when a Ubuntu delta can't be dropped?
<Laney> nothing because it's then not a sync
<james_w> noodles775: you shouldn't need a get-orig-source
<james_w> noodles775: a watch file will probably do
<james_w> "man uscan"
<noodles775> great thanks (I thought it was preferred, but must have misunderstood)
<simon-o> Laney: ok, thanks.
<Laney> simon-o: this is called a merge
<simon-o> Is there any special procedure or just a normal update?
<simon-o> Laney: I guess I can just copy the package from debian and merge in the Ubuntu changes
<Laney> yes that's the procedure
<Laney> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<simon-o> Laney: thanks, I'll try that
<Pici> I'm not sure where to ask this, so feel free to punt me elsewhere.  Shouldn't packages updates that fix CVEs be attributed as such on LP's CVE tracker? Or does this functionaly not exist?
<noodles775> james_w: OK, once I've tested with pbuilder for karmic, can I just upload the new package to revu?
<james_w> yeah
<noodles775> Great... seems to be working. Thanks for all your help :)
<dholbach> who could imagine giving a session about merging at UDW?
<dholbach> merging/syncing maybe, just demoing a few simple examples and the idea behind it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep still has 3 open slots
<noodles775> dholbach: I'm feeling less stressed than the other week ;), I'd be happy to fill one of the slots, but probably with something LP related (if there aren't too many yet?)
<dholbach> noodles775: there's two sessions about something LP related on there already... what would you like to talk about? it could be something web development-y too
<dholbach> I'm just trying to get the schedule in place today or tomorrow because of my holidays :)
<_andre> i have uploaded some lintian-clean packages to revu
<_andre> i've been trying to get someone to review them for inclusion
<_andre> could anyone have a look at them?
<_andre> is this the appropriate way to get reviewers, or is there a mailing list or some other different process?
<hyperair> this is the place
<hyperair> of course, you actually have to provide a link[
<hyperair> and perhaps some short description that can catch a passing MOTU's eye
<_andre> these are the links:
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/watchcatd
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libwcat
<_andre> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libapache2-mod-watchcat
<hyperair> oh those.
<_andre> they work together, the apache module is the most useful one
<hyperair> lemme go poke them and see
<_andre> especially for shared hosting providers
<hyperair> i didn't have time to look at it the other day
<_andre> thanks :)
<noodles775> If there are any MOTUs with time to look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sphinxbase for me, it'd make my day too :)
<noodles775> I've got to pop out for a few hours, but will check back later... thanks in advance if anyone takes it up.
<frostburn> how does one install python modules using easy_install ? it keeps complaining about site.py which was modified by debian as a hack and inherited to ubuntu    I could just copy over the files, but is there a more elegant solution?
<_dcraven> Speaking of REVU, is there a process for which to "adopt" stale *needs work* packages in that thing?
<hyperair> _andre: W: watchcatd source: diff-contains-svn-control-dir tester/.svn
<hyperair> W: watchcatd source: diff-contains-svn-control-dir tester/confs/.svn
<_andre> oops
<_andre> hyperair: do you see any other issue?
<_andre> i can upload a correction right now
<hyperair> _andre: don't see anything yet.
<hyperair> _andre: regarding your long rules file, i'd actually suggest that you use the dh7 rules style
<hyperair> man dh for more info
<_andre> i followed the wiki and used dh_make to create a template, and then just edited it
<chrisccoulson> hi persia, i'm not sure if you're around or not. if so, would you mind adding me to ubuntu-universe-sponsors please?:)
<_andre> would that be a show stopper?
<_andre> hyperair: would this rules file be preferred? http://codepad.org/EFuxwHLv
<evanrmurphy> When a package is installed or removed, by default its dependencies are as well, right? Or are the dependencies only included for install but not remove... I'm trying to fix a bug where knowledge of this is essential. Is there anybody who could explain or point me toward the relevant documentation? Thanks.
<randomaction> evanrmurphy: It depends on what you do. If you install with "apt-get install", dependencies are installed. If you remove with "apt-get remove", they are not removed.
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: heh... I think it's specific to a program you use. apt-get doesn't remove unneeded dependencies until you use autoremove, aptitude remove them when a package that depends on them is removed
<kklimonda> (at least when you use purge)
<randomaction> On the other hand, if you install with "dpkg -i", you'll get a missing dependencies error.
<Laney> until you do apt-get -f install
<fabrice_sp> you can use also gdebi
<evanrmurphy> randomaction, kklimonda, Laney, fabrice_sp: Wow, thanks everybody. That helps a good deal.
<Majost> Is there something wrong with launchpad right now?
<evanrmurphy> Majost: Main page loads for me. What's the issue?
<Majost> I cannot seem to load the main page even
<Majost> huh... seems okay now
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys. If upstream drops the -02 CFLAG from a Makefile, should I do the same in debian/rules if I'm specifying that same flag?
<Majost> was just taking a really long time to load... sorry for the false alarm.
<_andre> do debuild and pbuilder behave differently wrt override_dh_* targets in the rules file?
<_andre> my override_dh_auto_build seems to be ignored when using pbuilder
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys. If upstream drops the -02 CFLAG from a Makefile, should I do the same in debian/rules?
<kklimonda> RoAkSoAx: probably - was it explained in changelog?
<RoAkSoAx> kklimonda, no it wasn't. The new upstream release made that change. So, since they remove the flag from their Makefile, I was wondering if i should do the same in debian/rules
<evanrmurphy> I'm trying to fix this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/313690) but I'm stuck. I'm trying to figure first of all if it's really a bug/problem that epiphany-browser doesn't depend on epiphany-browser-data. I'm not sure the bug filer understood that epiphany-browser is a dummy package, but I'm new to this and would appreciate a bit of guidance/advice. Thank you.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313690 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-browser should depend on epiphany-browser-data (purge problem)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: I'm not sure if it's even a bug
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: aptitude just informs user that if he tries to remove epiphany-browser-data he has to also remove epiphany-gecko because it depends on -data..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: I have similar doubts. I found it because it was on the http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/sourcepackages.html list as a "bitesize" bug.
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Right. I'm having trouble understanding what making epiphany-browser depend on -data could help, or what the bug reporter was thinking.
<simon-o> hi, when I run grab-merge I get a warning about a package being maintained in the debian SVN. Is there anything special to do in this case?
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Maybe it's surprising that epiphany-gecko doesn't depend on epiphany-browser-data, but I'm not sure it's a problem.
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Can I ask, how would you handle this bug report? Ask for clarification?
<kklimonda> but epiphany-gecko depends on epiphany-browser-data - that's why it's removed when you do aptitude purge epiphany-browser-data
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: I don't see a bug here..
<evanrmurphy> You're right about epiphany-gecko depending on -data, my mistake!
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: if we made epiphany-browser depend on -browser-data it wouldn't fix this issue anyway
<evanrmurphy> Hmmm...
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Is the supposed problem that epiphany-browser-data lingers even after you remove epiphany-browser and epiphany-gecko?
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: but it doesn't..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: I think it does.
<kklimonda> oh wait hm..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: You have to purge epiphany-browser-data specifically for it to be removed.
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: yes - it may be considered a bug. removing epiphany-browser should make all its dependencies "unneeded"..
<kklimonda> interesting
<kklimonda> i'm kinda slow today because of the heat.. heh..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: No worries, I appreciate your help. :)
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: epiphany-browser depends on epiphany-gecko, which in turn depends on epiphany-browser-data.
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: I guess the problem is that epiphany-gecko recommends epiphany-extensions and epiphany-extensions depends on epiphany-gecko
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Is that a separate problem, or are you suggesting that's the root of this problem?
<evanrmurphy> (Not sure why epiphany-extensions would be relevant...)
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: I think the real bug is why epiphany-gecko isn't marked for removal after epiphany-browser is removed
<kklimonda> but I have no idea why is it..
<kklimonda> isn't it*
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Yes, you may be right. Perhaps epiphany-gecko is a stand-alone package as well and isn't only useful as the backend to epiphany-browser?
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: But supposing your right, what about the issue that removing epiphany-gecko still doesn't remove epiphany-browser-data?
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: Yes, but when it's installed as a dependency of epiphany-browser it should be removed with it..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Ahh, I see.
<kklimonda> evanrmurphy: when you remove epiphany-gecko you can run apt-get autoremove to remove -browser-data
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Let me try that.
<kklimonda> it should work the same way when you remove epiphany-browser (i.e. it should remove epiphany-gecko AND epiphany-browser-data as they aren't needed anymore)
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: You're right that autoremove removes -browser-data after you remove epiphany-gecko.
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: But if you autoremove epiphany-browser, it doesn't remove -gecko, -browser-data and the rest...
<kklimonda> yes, I have no idea why though..
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: I'll make a comment on the bug report following what we've discovered here. Then I'll contact the original maintainer of the package and ask about it. How does that sound?
<kklimonda> sounds good to me
<evanrmurphy> kklimonda: Thanks again.
<POX> devfil_: any news on wag? DktrKranz needs it...
<POX> waf
<devfil> POX, nope, I don't know how to extract it
<POX> devfil: did you take a look at the webpage I gave you?
<devfil> POX, I tried that time ago without results
 * devfil retries
<micahg> can I still request an update for a new version upstream for karmic?
<ajmitch> yes
<micahg> is there a special language I have to use, I could only find the debian specific language
<ajmitch> what do you mean? There's the requestsync tool, if there's a package in ubuntu that hasn't been modified & the debian package is newer
<micahg> no, upstream is newer, not debian
<micahg> and we've already jumped beyond the debian version
<Laney> just file a bug asking for it
<Laney> and tag it upgrade
<ajmitch> preferably with an updated package that you've done :)
<Laney> well yes, otherwise there's no guarantee it will be done
<micahg> I might be able to try updating the package next week
<micahg> it's for nmap
<micahg> what should I do if I manage to make a package?
<ajmitch> subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<micahg> and point to my ppa?
<Laney> upload the .diff.gz to the bug
<micahg> it's a main package actually
<ajmitch> ah yes, ubuntu-main-sponsors then
<micahg> ok
<micahg> cool
<micahg> I'll try next week
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> bug 400410 if anyone else wants to do it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400410 in nmap "please upgrade nmap to version 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400410
<ajmitch> you could also open a bug for debian offering your work there
<micahg> debian is behind us, debian unstable is at 4.68 and we're at 4.76
<micahg> I don't know enough yet to update that
<ajmitch> which is why you should offer your update to the debian maintainer
<micahg> but I hope to learn some day
<ajmitch> it's pretty much the same
<ajmitch> the nmap maintainer in debian has been known to lurk around these parts as well
 * Laney sees that mentors has 4.76
<Laney> from our very own jpds
<ajmitch> and lamont asking why he didn't just send a patch to the debian maintainer :)
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys. how can I fix this: install: cannot create regular file `/sbin/ipvsadm': Permission denied
<geser> don't install in /
<geser> but install below ./debian/tmp or ./debian/<pkg>
<geser> check if the Makefile supports DESTDIR
<RoAkSoAx> geser, It actually does not support it. Should I add support to it?
<geser> yes
<RoAkSoAx> geser, one more question. I'm trying to upgrade ipvsadm to latest version (1.25), which adds ipv6 support. debian/rules of ipvsadm 1.24 was: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/220082/ . The one I'm using for ipvsadm1.25 is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/220084/. ipvsadm1.25 gets installed correctly but it seems that it does not have support for ipv6 (It appears that it install the previous version). However, when I installed it from source, it actual
<RoAkSoAx> ly has the support. Any ideas of what can be wrong in the packaging?
<geser> check in the source when IPv6 is enabled
<cyberixae> Why has this source been package as a binary package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/line6-usb-source
<cyberixae> packaged
<RoAkSoAx> geser, and once I have it?
<geser> figure out why it hasn't ipv6 support
<RoAkSoAx> geser, ok thanks :)
<cody-somerville> cyberixae, because the module needs to be compiled for your kernel version
<cyberixae> cody-somerville: Is there no way of creating binary packages for such software?
<cody-somerville> cyberixae, We do create a binary package
<cody-somerville> cyberixae, But without putting the module in the kernel package its self, the package would need to be re-uploaded and rebuilt everytime we bump the kernel ABI from what I understand
<cody-somerville> so packages like line6-usb-source are setup so that they'll download to your computer, compile themselves, and re-compile themselves when it detects it needs to
<cody-somerville> (using a tool called dkms)
<evanrmurphy> How does membership work between MOTU and the MOTU subteams? Does one have to become a general MOTU before s/he can apply for membership in a MOTU subteam, or...? Thank you.
<nellery> evanrmurphy: not usually
<evanrmurphy> nellery: You were just recently approved as a member, correct?
<nellery> evanrmurphy: member for which team?
<evanrmurphy> nellery: For MOTU (?) I recall seeing an email about it and a post in the Newsletter.
<evanrmurphy> nellery: Well which team(s) are you a member of? :D
<nellery> evanrmurphy: I'm a MOTU
<evanrmurphy> nellery: Are you a general MOTU then, and/or a member of a MOTU subteam, or does it not really work like that?
<nellery> evanrmurphy: mainly just MOTU.
<cyberixae> T
<maxb> I imagine I can figure it out myself in 10 minutes or so, but does anyone have a readymade example of how to backport "dh --with quilt" to work with a version of quilt which doesn't provide that debhelper integration?
<RoAkSoAx> Heya. Anyone know where can I find documentation on what this means?? : $(findstring noopt,$(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS))
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-17
<pochu> RoAkSoAx: in the GNU make documentation
<pochu> RoAkSoAx: (it's somewhat like a grep)
<pochu> see 7.3 in the make info manual
<pochu> package make-doc
<RoAkSoAx> pochu, awesome thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> pochu, what if for example a Makefile has this: ifneq (0,$(HAVE_NL))\n  CFLAGS  += -DLIBIPVS_USE_NL\n   endif. How can I do something similar in debian/rules?
<pochu> RoAkSoAx: just copy it :)
<pochu> but don't tabulate it
<pochu> (the ifneq and endif, the lines in between may have tabs or spaces if you wish)
<RoAkSoAx> pochu, ok cool thanks :)
<pochu> yw
<RoAkSoAx> pochu, and how about specifying different CFLAGS for different Makefile's in the same app. For ex. I have a Makefile in the root of the source directory, and another Makefile in libipvs/Makefile. the Makefile in the root requires just -g and the one in libipvs/Makefile requires -fPIC ? How to do that in debian/rules?
<Zhenech> bdrung_, ping :)
<bdrung_> Zhenech: pong
<bdrung_> Zhenech: thats faster
<Zhenech> ah, you're on, fine
<Zhenech> saw my mail?
<bdrung_> yes, i was currently writing the response
<bdrung_> your mail ending "grüße". are you German?
<Zhenech> heh, I thought "wait, he has an @ubuntu mail, he is for sure in #motu
<Zhenech> yes, you even wrote me mails in german already :P
<bdrung_> Zhenech: i am in some debian channels, too.
<bdrung_> Zhenech: too many people.
<Zhenech> aye, I know that :)
<bdrung_> and my brain can't remember names
<Zhenech> and my name does not suggest I can speak german :)
<bdrung_> german parents?
<Zhenech> nope, just living here :)
<bdrung_> ;)
<bdrung_> so now to the bugs: 536582
<bdrung_> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shiki-colors-murrine/+bug/399457
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399457 in shiki-colors-murrine "Shiki-Colors forces metacity install (Should be a recommendation)" [Low,In progress]
<bdrung_> Zhenech: the problem is that the index files defining complete themes, so that the packages needs to depend on the shiki-metacity package.
<bdrung_> Zhenech: what do you think? how should the problem resolved?
<Zhenech> well, I run xfce  here
<Zhenech> just kicked metacity from the system
<Zhenech> and the themes still looked as they should
<Zhenech> so I'd prolly do Depends => Recommends and stuck with it
<bdrung_> moving metacity from depends to recommends?
<Zhenech> yes
<bdrung_> ok
<Zhenech> do you have a xfce setup to test it somewhere? so you can be sure it works as expected without metacity?
<bdrung_> should shiki-colors add the xfce package to recommends or suggest?
<bdrung_> Zhenech: i had tested it with xubuntu.
<Zhenech> xubuntu should be fine
<bdrung_> for xfce you can drop the shiki-metacity package. only when you have gnome installed the theme will be broken without the shiki-metacity package.
<bdrung_> i have crashed my debian image.
<bdrung_> currently i am reinstalling it.
<Zhenech> well
<bdrung_> but there i have gnome installed.
<bdrung_> maybe i should setup a xfce version, too.
<bdrung_> should shiki-colors add the xfce package to recommends or suggest?
<Zhenech> the shiki colors meta package? not at all imho
<bdrung_> yes
<Zhenech> you say shiki-foo-theme can't live without the shiki-colors-metacity-theme in xfce too?
<bdrung_> no, it makes only problems if you have gnome installed, too. if you only use xfce it would be possible to drop shiki-colors-metacity-theme
<bdrung_> have a look at the shiki-foo/index.theme files.
<bdrung_> there is a MetacityTheme specified.
<Zhenech> then I'd say depends: shiki-colors-metacity-theme | shiki-colors-xfce-theme on all skiki-foo-theme packages and let the metacity depends
<Zhenech> making it clear we need metacity when we want to use the metacity theme, but only then?
<bdrung_> there is only one problem: if you have gnome and xfce installed and you only install shiki-colors-xfce-theme. then the GNOME-Metatheme is broken.
<Zhenech> aye
<bdrung_> aye?
<Zhenech> i know, thats a "general" problem with the deb depends format
<Zhenech> aye = yes
<Zhenech> i think that is something the use should be able to handle himself
<bdrung_> ok
<bdrung_> Zhenech: next: broken selection. i talked with victor. he want a screenshot, so i wrote a response.
<bdrung_> Zhenech: next: 536480 gnome-*-icon-theme overrides my start-here icon (Debian swirl): i made some changes upstream, so the patch will get shorter. can i wait for integrating the patch for the next upstream release?
<Zhenech> sure
<Zhenech> please give a short msg to the bug, saing you are working with upstream on this
<Zhenech> :)
<bdrung_> Zhenech: k
<bdrung_> Zhenech: so only shiki will be changed.
<bdrung_> are there other issues for gnome- or arc-?
<Zhenech> none I have seen yet
<Zhenech> just finished build
<Zhenech> installing and testing :)
<Zhenech> haha
<Zhenech> minimal
<Zhenech> Shiki-Wine is displayed Shiki-Wine in my Xfce setup :)
<Zhenech> ew
<Zhenech> Shiki-wine
<Zhenech> (small w)
<bdrung_> hm
<bdrung_> where does xfce get the name?
<Zhenech> typo somewhere, no blocker for the upload :P
<Zhenech> shiki-colors-murrine-4.4 % grep -r Shiki-wine .
<Zhenech> ./Shiki-Wine/index.theme:Name=Shiki-wine
<Zhenech> guess here? :)
<bdrung_> ok, this will be fixed upstream with the next release
<Zhenech> fine
<Zhenech> then give me fixed shiki and I upload
<Zhenech> but not tonight anymore, my dsl here at home is crappy at best
<Zhenech> either tomorrow from work
<bdrung_> aaah, too many windows and tabs
<Zhenech> or monday from university :)
<maxb> How do you do quilt with dh7 if you want it to work with pre-karmic debhelper?
<bdrung_> university?
<Zhenech> maxb, include quilt.make and depend in the patch target?
<Zhenech> bdrung_, uni duesseldorf
<bdrung_> düsseldorf?
<Zhenech> yes
 * bdrung_ starts google map. :)
<Zhenech> what, you dont know where it is?
<Zhenech> dont tell me you know cologne but not ddorf...
<bdrung_> i know the names, but i have no clue where they lie
<bdrung_> i am not good in geography.
<Zhenech> meh, I mean, I know where berlin is :P
<bdrung_> i, too. ;)
<bdrung_> i only know something about very near locations and very far locations (galaxy).
<Zhenech> mh, that dust theme... it looks more like rust, not dust, I expected it to be grey :(
<jpds> Dark Room is by far the best.
<bdrung_> Zhenech: the dust icon theme fits perfectly with the dust theme.
<jpds> </opinion>
<bdrung_> Zhenech: do you know where mühlacker is?
<Zhenech> bdrung_, is mühlacker a city with more than 500k citizens a the capital of one of the german "bundesländer"?
<Zhenech> :)
<bdrung_> Zhenech: no, it's the city i am born.
<Zhenech> but no, I dont know :)
 * Zhenech is born a bit more on the east (kiew)
<bdrung_> it's in bw
<Zhenech> in baden or in schwaben? :)
<bdrung_> schwaben
<bdrung_> commit message: "shiki-*-theme: Depend on either the Metacity or the Xfwm theme." <-- good?
<Zhenech> kk, my gf is from baden :)
<Zhenech> lemme see the commit, but I guess it is :)
<Zhenech> Internal Server Error
<Zhenech> \o/
<Zhenech> mhh,  bazaar.lp.net fails on me, code.lp.net works
<bdrung_> "bzr branch lp:shiki-colors-pkg" is the shortest
<lifeless> Zhenech: fails how?
<bdrung_> Zhenech: it's up now.
<Zhenech> lifeless, fails as in gives me internal server error when accessing via web
<lifeless> pop into #launchpad if that happens
<Zhenech> oook, whatever that was, works here now too
<bdrung_> Zhenech: how long did you need to build gnome-colors?
<bdrung_> Zhenech: shiki updated. now testing
<Zhenech> oke, smoking and going to bed
<Zhenech> mail me a short notice you updated the stuff and I upload
<bdrung_> do i need to upload the package to mentors, or can you build the package from the bzr branch?
<Zhenech> mentors pleas
<Zhenech> I have no clue about bzr
<bdrung_> ok
<bdrung_> for our branches: simple run "uscan --force; bzr bd"
<bdrung_> then you have the binary packages.
<Zhenech> first I'd need to install bzr :)
<lifeless> Zhenech: thats pretty easy to do
<bdrung_> Zhenech: bzr is simple (nearly like svn).
<bdrung_> git is faster, but complex
<Zhenech> well, I use svn and git for my stuff
<Zhenech> and maybe I find some time to look at bzr in the future, but for now a .tar.gz is preferred :)
<Zhenech> anyways, going to bed now
<bdrung_> Zhenech: you will get the mail
<Zhenech> thanks
<Zhenech> n8 :)
<bdrung_> Zhenech: do you know why http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-colors.html is not correct?
<bdrung_> gn8
<woohoo> hi, can one of you help me with a script?
<micahg> woohoo: just post your question
<woohoo> I need to know a command where i can add a APT line to sources.list
<woohoo> Like something that can echo into a document really
<woohoo> micahg, you know what i mean?
<micahg> well
<micahg> do you already have the apt line and you want to put it somewhere
<micahg> or are you building hte apt line?
<woohoo> micahg, yeah, it, i just need a command to add it to sources.list
<micahg> woohoo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/850730/how-can-i-append-text-to-etc-apt-sources-list-from-the-command-line
<woohoo> k thanx. This helps a lot.
<woohoo> micahg, is there a command to check if you're root?
<micahg> whoami?
<woohoo> i mean, for the script to stop micahg if it is not root
<micahg> check the return of whoami?
<woohoo> lol, nevermind
<micahg> why would you do that
<micahg> oh
<micahg> I see
<micahg> otherwise you need a passwd for sudo
<micahg> you can check the effective user id
<micahg> I don't remember offhand how to do that
<ajmitch> id -u
<micahg> there you go :)
<micahg> thanks ajmitch
<woohoo> micahg, Ill tell you when I am done making it. 1 thing at a time
<woohoo> micahg, if i execute a script with sudo, the other commands dont have to have sudo, right?
<micahg> correct
<hyperair> Laney: thanks for the ack. now to wait for someone to sync it..
<dholbach> good morning
<RoAkSoAx> morning dholbach
<fabrice_sp> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi RoAkSoAx, hi fabrice_sp
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys, if anyone has time could you please review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-gmail-notifier and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee. It would be very much appreciated. Thanks a lot.
 * RoAkSoAx off to bed. bye all
<Zhenech> bdrung_, correct now? :)
<Zhenech> (the site)
<didrocks> good morning o/
<geser> good morning
<\sh> moins
<qiyong> what is the kqemu-common pkg used for?
<qiyong> i thought kqemu-source provides the kernel module, that's enough, isn't it?
<slytherin> qiyong: Install the package and check yourself.
<gaspa> Laney: hi, news on hugs strangeness?
<callekabo> Hi, I have a few questions regarding generating .deb-packages
<callekabo> is this a good place? :)
<bdrung_> Zhenech: yes
<maxb> callekabo: yes
<callekabo> excellent
<callekabo> I have a PHP-project that depends on a few packages
<callekabo> php5, php5-sybase, php5-imagick etc.
<callekabo> and I'd like to put my project in a .deb file which lists theese packages as depencies
<Zhenech> bdrung_, packages.qa. is sometimes slow :)
<callekabo> and then put the .deb-file in a local repository (reprepro)
<callekabo> but all the tutorials I can find for generating .deb-files talks about makefiles and how to set that up
<bdrung_> Zhenech: seams so
<callekabo> but php-projects doesn't have a makefile
<callekabo> I just want my files put in /var/www
<callekabo> how do I do that?
<callekabo> is .deb-files and a repository a good aproach for this?
<callekabo> the best would be a shell script that took the folder with the php-files as an argument, read a file 'deps' inside the folder and than generated a .deb out of that
<callekabo> is this possible?
<callekabo> using ubuntu 8.04 BTW
<callekabo> does anybody know a better place where I can find answers to my questions?
<james_w> shouldn't rmadison handle 302?
<geser> I guess you're talking about backporting the fix for bug 399891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399891 in devscripts "rmadison needs update to new rmadison.cgi url" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399891
<james_w> well, it seems like it shouldn't need a fix
<james_w> the server is telling it where to find the page it wants
<james_w> it's just ignoring it
<geser> the curl call seems to be missing the option to follow redirects
<Laney> gaspa: hahaha, grand timing
<Laney> new GHC!
<gaspa> O_o
<Laney> I was just responding to that post on u-d-d
<Laney> and saw it
 * Laney pokes kaol
<gaspa> LOL
<gaspa> right.
<Laney> Fri Jul 17 10:15:29 UTC 2009  Joachim Breitner <mail@joachim-breitner.de> * A script to draw a dependency graph (output not yet great)
<Laney> \o/
<slytherin> james_w: It is already fixed in jaunty. I have backported the fix to hardy and posted the debdiff to that bug.
<james_w> slytherin: you made it follow redirects?
<slytherin> james_w: Yes. curl has -L option which follows redirect. The fix was provided by some other user. You also have option to uninstall curl in which case wget will be used.
<james_w> excellent, thanks
<slytherin> james_w: The debdiff for hardy still needs sponsoring though. :-)
<james_w> it's not a valid SRU bug yet though
<slytherin> james_w: Why not?
<james_w> there's no TEST CASE, ubuntu-sru aren't subscribed etc.
<slytherin> Oh. I think I subscribed sponsors first.
<slytherin> ﻿﻿callekabo: You need to have a debian/rules file which is a Makefile. And the in install target in that file you can copy the files in appropriate places.
<slytherin> james_w: Subscribed ubuntu-sru. What more information does it need? The fix is in jaunty already. I simply applied same fix in hardy and tested it.
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gaspa> Laney: are you replying to u-d-d mail?
<Laney> yep
<gaspa> ok, so i wont :P
<slytherin> james_w: Hmm. All the needed data is in the bug.
<james_w> that may be so, but it's not laid out like requested
<james_w> the SRU team deals with a lot of bugs, and so they ask for some consistency in order to help them get through them quickly
<slytherin> james_w: Do you have link to any idea SRU bug?
<james_w> "Examples" in the page
<slytherin> done
<AnAnt> slytherin: thanks
<slytherin> AnAnt: Welcome.
<AnAnt> slytherin: thanks for ttf-liberation suggestion !
<AnAnt> so I need another advocate, right ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: Yes. Considering that it is java app, it is hard to find one. :-)
<AnAnt> slytherin: you know how to write build.xml ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: as in the one used by ant?
<AnAnt> slytherin: yeah
<slytherin> AnAnt: yes I know.
<AnAnt> slytherin: ok, I'll need help about something , hang on
<AnAnt> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/m16d0c0fb
<AnAnt> slytherin: the help I need is with creating manifest file
<AnAnt> slytherin: I did this: <attribute name="Class-Path" value="${buildlibs}" /> , but that didn't work
<AnAnt> slytherin: ${buildlibs} is a path id
<slytherin> AnAnt: Let me check.
<AnAnt> slytherin: what's the correct way to do this ? other than having to list the jar files again as I did in buildlibs ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: Where is buildlibs defined?
<AnAnt> slytherin: in build.xml
<AnAnt> slytherin: have you seen the pastebin URL ?
<slytherin> yes, found it.
<slytherin> I was not looking hard enough
<slytherin> AnAnt: Don't see any problem here. What is the issue?
<AnAnt> slytherin: it doesn't subsitute ${buildlibs} with the classpaths listed in ${buildlibs} path id
<AnAnt> slytherin: it instead puts a literal '${buildlibs}
<AnAnt> slytherin: it instead puts a literal '${buildlibs}' in the manifest
<slytherin> AnAnt: can you try 'ant -verbose <target>'
<AnAnt> slytherin: did that, but got nothing useful
<slytherin> AnAnt: looks like you need pathconvert. Check http://martin.ankerl.com/2005/11/30/howto-create-manifestmf-classpath-from-ant/ and http://www.guydavis.ca/log/view.jsp?id=851
<AnAnt> cool ! thanks
<highvoltage> dholbach: enjoy your holiday!
<dholbach> thanks highvoltage :)
<AnAnt> dholbach: where is it going to be ?
<dholbach> Iceland :)
<dholbach> and afterwards to Austria: Mimi's sister is marrying
<AnAnt> ah, not Debconf
<dholbach> I don't think Mimi would appreciate the idea of going to Debconf during holidays :)
<dholbach> that's not her idea of holidays :)
<dholbach> but anyway I'm very much looking forward to lots of nature and hiking
<AnAnt> cool, you must take pics
<dholbach> I will surely do that :)
<dstansby> Hi all, does anyone here know how easy (or hard) it is to change the name of a package that is in the repos?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, hope you ll enjoy holidays .. supermen with superpowers also need rest :)
<AnAnt> coolbhavi: source package ?
<AnAnt> coolbhavi: or just binary package ?
<slytherin> dstansby: depends on package
<dholbach> coolbhavi: I don't have super powers - that's cjwatson :-)
<coolbhavi> AnAnt, its not me its dstansby
<AnAnt> coolbhavi: oh sorry !
<dstansby> It's ddrescue from universe
<coolbhavi> dholbach, you are a superman.. thats accepted by everyone I believe :D
<dstansby> Trouble is it's name conflicts with another binary packages name, so it is proving confusing for some people
<dstansby> Sorry, ddrescue is a source package, whose name conflicts with that of a binary package installed by gddrescue
<slytherin> dstansby: What binary packages does ddrescue source package create?
<dstansby> slytherin: I'm not sure, is there a way of finding out?
<slytherin> dstansby: Looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ddrescue and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gddrescue I don't see any conflicts
<dstansby> slytherin; Sorry, I think I've figured it out now
<dstansby> slytherin: I think it was a case of the bug reporter getting confused when reporting, and me getting even more confused when trying to understand his origional bug. Thanks for your help though :D
<Dabian> Hey, I need some help with Launchpad, or there is something broken about danish translation ...
<Dabian> I joined the danish translation team, but when I want to translate something, I get "This translation is managed by 'De danske oversættere af Ubuntu". (This means, "The danish translators of Ubuntu".  When I click this group, I don't get a chance to try and join this group, and if I try to open "Translation guidelines", I get: "Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.   "
<AnAnt> slytherin: that worked like a charm ! thanks
<slytherin> good.
<Dabian> Hehe .. A Slytherin charm? :)
<slytherin> :-)
<dpm> Dabian: can you come to the #launchpad channel, and we'll see if we can solve it there?
<Dabian> dpm: Thanks.
<Dabian> dpm: I am there! :)
<Dabian> dpm: Do you wish me to repost the question?
<dpm> Dabian: yes please
<dkg0> hey folks -- any chance we can get version 0.25 of monkeysphere synced from debian unstable?
<dkg0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monkeysphere/+bug/345054 has been open for 4 months now
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345054 in monkeysphere "please sync monkeysphere 0.25 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> dkg0: Is ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed?
<dkg0> it is, yes.
<ScottK> Then it should get reviewed at some point.
<dkg0> (as of today only, though)
<dkg0> is it possible that it will make it for karmic?
<simon-o> dkg0: Maybe you should provide all the information asked for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess#Content%20of%20a%20sync%20request
<dkg0> simon-o: i think everything there has been supplied for the last 4 months.
<dkg0> is there something i'm missing?
<simon-o> dkg0: Source package version number to sync  (0.25-1) and that it is in debian main are missing. But I think that's less important
<dkg0> i've just made those points explicit in a followup comment.  i can't imagine that they would have confused anyone, but being explicit is better than being vague.  thanks for pointing that out, simon-o.
<simon-o> dkg0: in ubuntu-dev-tools is the script requestsync. It provides all the information you need and files a bug automatically. Maybe you could try that next time :)
<dkg0> i'll take a look, thanks.  it was a little bit frustrating to have the bug get no response for 4 months :(  Now i see that apparently i didn't have the right group subscribed to it.
<dkg0> maybe there's a way that launchpad could automatically subscribe *someone* for bugs against a given package?  It just seems odd that there was not even any triage there.
<dkg0> and now i see that it's "declined for karmic by iain lane
<dkg0> with no other details?
<ScottK> dkg0: monkeysphere 0.25 was uploaded to Debian TODAY.
<dkg0> yes, it was.
<dkg0> and 0.24 has been around for 4 months.
<ScottK> So up until several hours ago there was nothing to sync.
<dkg0> ubuntu is still shipping 0.22
<ScottK> dkg0: No.  0.24 is in Karmic already
<dkg0> not according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/monkeysphere
<dkg0> should i be looking somewhere else?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monkeysphere
<Laney> and yes I declined it for karmic because this is not a release goal
<ScottK> Laney: That doesn't make any sense.
<dkg0> ok, i'm glad to see that 0.24 is shipping in karmic at least.
<Laney> what doesn't?
<Laney> I declined the release nomination
<ScottK> "Not a release goal" as a reason to not sync a package at this point in the cycle.
<Laney> I didn't close the bug
<dkg0> i "nominated it for karmic release" thinking that meant "i'd like this to happen for karmic"
<ScottK> "Declined" carries the idea that we won't do it in this cycle.
<ScottK> dkg0: It's really unneeded for the development release.
<dkg0> if what it really means is "this is a release goal" then i was mistaken in marking it that way.
<Laney> that's not the case :)
<ScottK> Laney: that's why declining is a problem.  Other MOTU will look at it and think "there must be a reason we don't want to do this."
<dkg0> i think it would help to clarify the semantics of what "nominated for a release" means.
<slytherin> dkg0: monkeysphere 0.24 has failed to build. That is why you don't see it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Laney> ScottK: Really? I would look at the status of the bug and not whether it has been accepted or declined
<slytherin> dkg0: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/monkeysphere/+builds
<dkg0> slytherin: could you point me toward the build log then?
<dkg0> ah, thanks.
<Laney> if it were really rejected then I would have set it to Invalid or Won't Fix
<Laney> but yes I accept there is general confusion about the nomination feature as applied to the development series
<mfoster> I'm trying to backport passenger to hardy and running into a weird build-depends issue
<mfoster> it needs rake to compile, but when I have rake in the Build-Depends: it complains that it is a virtual package
<dkg0> slytherin: that failure is related to http://bugs.debian.org/527765 -- building within a group-writable or world-writable directory will cause the test suite to fail because the test suite emulates dealing with sensitive files related to ssh authentication.
<slytherin> mfoster: Do you have universe component enabled in pbuilderrc?
<slytherin> dkg0: The bug is marked as 'won't fix'.
<dkg0> that's correct.
<dkg0> the point of the test suite is to ensure that the package properly detects files and paths that could be modified by other people
<dkg0> so that it doesn't feed those files to sshd for authentication purposes.
<dkg0> we could disable the test suite, but then we would lose the check that the package is actually working as expected for users.
<dkg0> that seems like a bad security tradeoff.
<mfoster> slytherin: COMPONENTS was commented out, I'll try that, thanks!
<dkg0> in particular, the problem (from the test's perspective) is that /build/buildd is group-writable.
<slytherin> mfoster: you need to do 'pbuilder --update --override-config' after that.
<slytherin> dkg0: I can't say I understand all of that. But I guess you will have to wait for someone to see if 0.25 builds properly before it actually get synced.
<slytherin> dkg0: It will be great if you yourself can verify that in pbuilder.
<dkg0> 0.25 will have the same issue if /build/buildd is group writable.
<dkg0> is there an explicit design decision that it /build/buildd should be g+w ?
<mfoster> slytherin: so just to be clear, it's OK to use virtual package names in Build-Depends: ?
<slytherin> mfoster: That error is confusing. The package is in universe. By default only main component is enabled in pbuilderrc.
<mfoster> slytherin: thanks a mil! I've got it to build now :)
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone confirm this syncrequest: LP 399123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399123 in dico "Sync dico 2.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399123
<AnAnt> This fixes a bug making dicoweb uninstallable
<alkisg> Some packaging help, please? I've a package A that depends on package B. In a later version I decide that A should also depend on a third package C.
<alkisg> Now, if I use synaptic, it upgrades the package A and installs C to satisfy the dependencies.
<alkisg> But if I use apt-get update, then I get the error: The following packages have been kept back: A
<alkisg> How can I instruct apt-get to automatically install the new depencency C?
<ScottK> alkisg: apt-get dist-upgrade.
<alkisg> ScottK, is that really necessary? It won't be easy to tell my users to use that... :(
<alkisg> I'd rather do something from my (=packaging) side, if I could
<ScottK> Yes.  It's necessary.
<alkisg> Thank you.
<ScottK> That's what dis-upgrade does is say to go ahead and add new packages if needed.
<alkisg> And synaptic is smart enough to decide when that is needed?
<geser> alkisg: apt-get upgrade doesn't install new packages (or remove conflicting ones), you need dist-upgrade for that
<woohoo> what is 'ldconfig'?
<alkisg> Thank you guys. I thought that I could have a package named "secondary_edu_apps" that would depend on new apps when they became available. OK, if dist-upgrade is needed for that, so be it :)
<ScottK> alkisg: synaptic probably has some equivalent, but I don't use it, so I can't say what.
<alkisg> ScottK: it does it automatically, so it's ok with me.
<joaopinto> woohoo, man ldconfig
<woohoo> thanks joaopinto
<_andre> hello
<_andre> hyperair: ping :)
<dholbach> can anybody PM me a current email address of jawnsy please?
<pochu> dholbach: if you didn't get one, just /msg jawnsy and ask him ;)
<dholbach> pochu: I did that in the end :)
<dholbach> have a good time without me - see you soon again! have a great WE my friends!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> dholbach: have a good trip!
<dholbach> thanks
<pochu> read it in your blog ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<RoAkSoAx> Heya guys. What would be the difference in specifying the CFLAGS on debian/rules and not doing so?
<asomething> dholbach: have fun!
<dholbach> thanks asomething
<dholbach> take care!
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, ping
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx, pong
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, heya. would you please be so kind to take a look to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee since you are the python packaging expert please :)
<RoAkSoAx> if you have some free time of course :)
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx, sure thing. Probably I won't make it this evening, I'm out in an hour, but if you remind me, I'll have a look ;)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, ok. awesome. thanks a lot :)
<c_korn> hm, this command I have found in a Makefile: wx-config --libs
<c_korn> but there is no wx-config in ubuntu. is there an alternative?
<evanrmurphy> I have a debian/control where the Depends: for a package are separated by '|' instead of ','. Does this mean the package has an OR dependency list instead of an AND dependency list? Thank you.
<azeem_> yes
<evanrmurphy> thanks azeem_
<RoAkSoAx> Is it strictly necessary to have ifneq (,$(findstring noopt,$(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS))) in debian/rules?
<jpds> No.
<RoAkSoAx> jpds, so I can omit using it on debian/rules and just let the Makefile to use it's own CFLAGS?
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<rgreening> ScottK: trying to add quilt patch system to a package. Is the correct include /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make or the quilt.debbuild.mk
<rgreening> the quilt.make doesn't seem to work (unless I've done it worng)
<ScottK> rgreening: Quilt and correct don't compute.
<ScottK> IMO
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> rgreening: No idea actually.  Look what kde.mk does and do that.
<rgreening> ScottK: thats cdbs though?
<ScottK> Oh.  right.
<rgreening> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<rgreening> weird
<rgreening> hmm...
<ScottK> My advice is dpatch
<rgreening> no
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> any reason why?
<MT-> does kernel work and motu merge well together?
<MT-> or is kernel work pretty separate?
<pochu> MT-: it's totally different, I'd say
<MT-> oh
<MT-> I want to learn both..
<ScottK> rgreening: It's dead easy to use dpatch-edit-patch and less risk of misfortune than with quilt except for complex packages with piles of patches.
<rgreening> ScottK: for future... cdbs+quilt for build dep
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> I suppose :)
<rgreening> got it working though...
<rgreening> so, Im happy in any case...
<rgreening> ty though.
<rgreening> now, to patch the broken tac_plus Makefile...
<pochu> jpds: you could have synced terminator from Debian ;)
<jpds> pochu: Blah, bugger it.
<pochu> Ng: we didn't like your joke :P
<jpds> ;)
<mrooney> hey motu friends!
<mrooney> does having package sources in launchpad mean anything different for upstreams in launchpad as well?
<mrooney> more specifically, can it make anything easier for the upstream/downstream maintainer?
<pochu> mrooney: I'm not sure I understand
<ScottK> From an Ubuntu perspective it doesn't matter.
<pochu> do you mean for projects hosted on Launchpad or externaly?
 * ScottK thinks so
<mrooney> yeah so if I am the maintainer of a project which is hosted on Launchpad, and has a package in Ubuntu
<ScottK> If anything it's a disadvantage because it gets really confusing between distro and upstream bug tasks.
<mrooney> it seems like I should be able to do useful things like propose merges for updates or even potentially have commit privileges to the ubuntu source branch
<ScottK> mrooney: Why should your choice of hosting providers affect your ability to put code into Ubuntu?
<mrooney> well, it is currently a painful process IMO
<mrooney> I was thinking if we are both in launchpad it can be easier
<mrooney> via just proposing merges or committing directly as I've said
<ScottK> Right, but it's restricted by distro policy to distribution developers.
<mrooney> okay, so, the answer is no? :)
<ScottK> Just because a project is hosted on Launchpad that restriction isn't affected.
<mrooney> I've just had to wait months to get an update in and ping a bug report over and over
<mrooney> I was hoping maybe the process is easier
<ScottK> I can't even comprehend why you think it would be.
<mrooney> not necessarily the restriction
<mrooney> just improvements to the workflow
<mrooney> since as I've said twice already, merge proposals seem like a nice solution?
<ScottK> If you want to get upload rights, then you need to become a distro developer.
<ScottK> mrooney: Yes, for the subset of developers that use such things.
<mrooney> yes that was precisely my question
<mrooney> for the subset of upstreams using launchpad, does it/ can it mean anything different / easier
<ScottK> Actually while such things might make the mechanics of updating easier, it probably makes the odds of it getting done lower since not all developers use or look at such tings.
<mrooney> yeah
<ScottK> The easiest way to get an update into Ubuntu is to get it into Debian.
<ScottK> In the long run we'll use bzr for everything and it probably will be easier, but not right now.
<mrooney> I see
<mrooney> what about package-specific upload rights? couldn't that be accomplished by giving a person write access to that specific source project in LP?
<mrooney> that part seems easier
<ScottK> It could if you met the qualifications for per package upload rights.
<mrooney> then I just need to get someone to upload it instead of the current process
<mrooney> how interesting, what are such qualifications
<ScottK> Which are also not related to is your project hosted on Launchpad
<ScottK> There's a wiki page somewhere on it.
<mrooney> right.
<mrooney> but it would make my life easier if it was
<mrooney> because then I can just merge from one branch to another and link bug reports / open tasks appropriately as such
<mrooney> I don't necessarily want the ability to upload a specific package. Now that they are in bzr, I would be happy just being to push there, which seems like it would require less permissions. Maybe not
<mrooney> I just want to make my work and MOTUs work easier
<mrooney> instead of all this going back and forth, when I am perfectly happy to maintain packaging
<james_w> mrooney: soon you'll be able to propose bug-fix branches for merging directly in to the Ubuntu packages
<mrooney> james_w: yes that is exactly a thing that would be easier!
<james_w> mrooney: so if there's a critical fix you should be able request that it get in more easily
<james_w> nothing you can't do if you host elsewhere, but it's an example of something we can streamline
<mrooney> yeah, definitely
<james_w> also, upstreaming bugs is damn site easier
<james_w> and downstreaming
<james_w> "this bug should really get fixed in Hardy"
<mrooney> yeah, my "Report a bug" entry in the menu actually files "upstream"
<ScottK> james_w: My experience is that if upstream is in LP, it's very confusing about what's a distro bug task and what's upstream when following bugmail.
<james_w> perhaps
<james_w> but it's easier to actually upstream the bug in the general case
<cody-somerville> Does this mean anything to sound people?: [ 3828.402585] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<mrooney> james_w: so let's say I want to update to a new version though in Karmic, am I still best off filing "please update..." bug? Would branching the source, merging updates, and pushing that to say ~mrooney/ubuntu/karmic/package/package-newversion be useful at all?
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<rgreening> ScottK: the tac_plus src includes a basic Makefile, but no install target. I tried adding.. but I can't make it work.. ideas?
<ScottK> Not immediately.  No.
<rgreening> ScottK: here's the makefile... http://paste.ubuntu.com/220799/
<rgreening> and the error ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/220801/
<rgreening> ScottK: is it because I didn't include a dirs file with /usr/sbin?
<ScottK> rgreening: No.
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> thoughts?
<ScottK> rgreening: Are you targeting /usr/bin or usr/bin?
<rgreening> ScottK: well, the src package install inst. says to install to /usr/sbin
<rgreening> so I added that to the makefile
<ScottK> I suspect you are trying to actually install it in /usr/bin during the build and so should be glad you are using fakeroot.
<rgreening> i'm lost
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> this is in rules: $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tac-plus install
<ScottK> As a first guess, I'd drop the leading '/' from /usr/bin in the makefile.
<jpds> cody-somerville: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/9/13/112
<rgreening> ScottK: install: cannot create regular file `usr/sbin/tac_plus': No such file or directory
 * cody-somerville sighs.
<ScottK> rgreening: Then maybe the dir file is needed now.
<rgreening> ScottK: yep. adding dirs with usr/sbin and adding $(DESTDIR)/ in install worked
 * rgreening hates makefiles
<agent_j> i'm trying to package a game, but it doesn't work. do i compile the game and then make the package, or do i just make the package without compiling first?
<azeem> agent_j: if you don't compile it, what would you put into the package?
<agent_j> hmmm good point
<ScottK> Generally we package the source and then build the binary package from that.
<agent_j> does debuild have super cow powers?
<azeem> how is that relevant?
<Ng> pochu: it's not my fault some people have no taste ;)
<pochu> Ng: it's rather some people don't get the joke :)
<pochu> like me ;)
<rgreening> ScottK: one last question... tac_plus uses a sql db in the back-end. any idea on appropriate way to create the db? src cmes with an sql script to run. I assume to do this via postinst or something?
<ScottK> possible, but remember postinst runs on upgrades too, not just initial installs.
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> not easy packaging this from scratch :)
<rgreening> hah
<Laney> rgreening: I believe dbconfig-common is the recommended way to set up databases
<rgreening> Laney: ty. any pointers on usage?
<Laney> never used it myself
<rgreening> lol
<Laney> either look at some rdeps or visit google
<rgreening> Laney: ty. will try the rdepends.. see what packages I can scarf from :P
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-18
<rgreening> ScottK: I have tac_plus uploaded to my PPA... assuming it builds, I'll be able to test it out... not sure if the sql stuff will work this go around.
<rgreening> ScottK: if you have time, I'd appreciate you taking a peek at the package.
<ScottK> rgreening: Perhaps tomorrow.
<rgreening> ScottK: awesome. ty
<doctormo> Have some packagaing problems, how do you deal with an automake based project where one of the parts is off in it's own directory, with it's own Makefile that isn't connected to anything else. Files that don't even get bundled when we do a make dist?
<lifeless> doctormo: so, is this yours, or something you're inheriting /upstream
<doctormo> Do I try and merge the Makefile into the autotools system somehow, do I move the c file to the src directory or do I keep it where it is?
<doctormo> lifeless: Inheriting Orphaned
<lifeless> if it will build ok with the Makefile, but you want to make 'make dist' work, add the directory and its contents to EXTRA_DIST
<lifeless> it won't VPATH build though
<lifeless> so you may want to take it over upstream and Just Fix It
<doctormo> right, so I did manually copy the dir and it still didn't build
<doctormo> Oh we've already put it into launchpad, so it's bzr branches are upstream as far as we're concerned.
<doctormo> lifeless: Where is the best place for a python programmer (me) to go in order to learn how to "just Fix it"(tm), distutils is much easier to me.
<lifeless> do you know why they have this odd directory?
<lifeless> knowing the reason may avoid spending effort trying to fix it ;)
<lifeless> point me at the branch if you would
<epiphany> hi
<epiphany> what is that package that contains that little networking icon in the GNOME panel?
<doctormo> lifeless: The reason I believe is that the main Makefile deals with building the xorg-input driver and this makefile is for building a simple c program for configuring the calibration.
<lifeless> network-manager?
<epiphany> i got it now. thanks
<lifeless> doctormo: so one option is to not build the program :)
<doctormo> It is, the existing debian build expected it, but I could strip it out
<lifeless> I see
<lifeless> so, two things
<lifeless> one is that you don't need  to fix this to update the package - just don't use 'make dist' (as apparently the old author didn't either)
<lifeless> the second is that this sounds like just crummy organisation, and I would indeed fix the build
<epiphany> can one go about setting up their own APT mirror?
<lifeless> if its using automake+autoconf the goat book is pretty good
<doctormo> lifeless: for your curiosity - lp:wizardpen
<lifeless> I'd tend to use non-recursive make which means a single Makefile.am
<omerm> Hi everyone. I just tried packaging for the first time to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/90150 . I applied the patch found in the comments, and followed the packaging guides to create a debdiff. I don't have an AMD64 system, so I can't test it. Should I send it to one of you for approval? Post it in launchpad? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 90150 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad does not automatically know about LP-managed username@ubuntu.com email addresses" [High,Triaged]
<mrooney> omerm: that sounds like a #launchpad question but you may know more than I
<omerm> alright I'll try there. thanks!
<lifeless> mrooney: actually, its totally on topic here
<omerm> I just realized I linked to the wrong bug
<omerm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/119982
<lifeless> omerm: If the patch has been validated already - if its known to fix the problem
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 119982 in vnc4 "amd64 vncconfig crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lifeless> then, put it into REVU
<lifeless> if its not known to fix the problem, make a PPA, upload it there, and ask for testers
<omerm> commenters said that it fixed the bug, but it doesn't seem there was any kind of official confirmation. Is it enough?
<lifeless> we're a community group :)
<lifeless> people commenting are official in that sense ;)
<lifeless> REVU is the review process
<lifeless> or you can put your debdiff up
<lifeless> and put it in the universe sponsors queue
<lifeless> either is fine
<lifeless> and both are documented on the motu wiki pages, I think
<omerm> alright, will do. thanks
<mirsal> Hello. Anyone awake ?
<mirsal> I'll assume so.
<mirsal> I need five minutes of a package maintainer's time for a little update about how to contribute a patch the right way. Anyone ?
<mirsal> (or maybe you could give me a pointer on where to look / who to ask )
<doctormo> mirsal: Ask the question as best you are able.
<mirsal> doctormo, Basically, I'd like to know how not to just edit the sources and rebuild the package. I don't know how to make a proper patch, update the changelog, bump the version number etc, I guess it's not done by hand.
<doctormo> mirsal: Some is, most isn't.
<doctormo> Now I'm not an expert, but experts don't seem to be awake right now, so I'll fill you in on as much as I know.
<mirsal> doctormo, thanks that would be nice :)
<doctormo> mirsal: use apt-get source [package-name] to get the source typically, if your updating to say a new bzr or git checkout then still get this for the debian dir
<doctormo> mirsal: Now you need to make sure you get a good dist tar.gz of the sources, this is everythign without the debian directory or .bzr hidden dirs that will be used to build and install. Usually the makefile or build utils will have a dist option to generate the required gz.
<doctormo> (this part is after you've modified the source)
<mirsal> ok
<mirsal> (some of my changes are specific to the debian/ubuntu package btw)
<doctormo> mirsal: so, now you unpack your gz, say it's foo-0.1.4, you should then have at least 2 directories ./foo (from which you edit code) and ./foo-0.1.4 which you are doing the packaging in.
<doctormo> mirsal: Ah if your only updating the package then your not updating the source... depends on what your up to.
<mirsal> I'm updating both actually
<doctormo> Source updates should incur a version bump for the actual program ver, but package updates should bump just the 0ubuntu0 versions.
<doctormo> If both, then program ver bump clobbers package ver and package ver should be 0ubuntu1 I believe.
<mirsal> ok
<doctormo> So you'll be editing it in two parts, because packaging is considered down stream and source editing is considered upstream and your wearing two hats.
<doctormo> Hence two directories.
<mirsal> I see.
<mirsal> (maybe I should give you a little more context: I'm adding support to new devices to the evtouch xorg driver, this requires to alter a bit the sources and to add new udev rules / HAL fdi files. The hal config files are part of the ubuntu package whereas the rest is in the vanilla sources)
<doctormo> mirsal: I've done 3 driver packages and I'm working on xorg-input-wizardpen are you any good with automake btw, you might be able to help me in exchange.
<mirsal> doctormo, I know my basics :)
<doctormo> mirsal: I'm also very familar with HAL fdi files and udev rules since I manage a barry PPA (for blackberry support)
<mirsal> cool, lucky me then ^^
<doctormo> heh
<doctormo> mirsal: so if all your doing is updating the hal fdi or udev rules, just stick them in the debian directory like I do with wizardpen and epson-scanners. They're not upstream so their really additions during packaging.
<mirsal> yeah
<mirsal> for the rest, should I just add a patch to debian/patches/ ?
<mirsal> or is it not possible to mix the changes ?
<doctormo> mirsal: In that instance you can, so long as you keep everything in debian dir and call it "packaging"
<doctormo> Just bump the packaging ver in that case.
<mirsal> ok
<doctormo> mirsal: Was I any help at all?
<mirsal> doctormo, absolutely !
<mirsal> thanks a lot, it's now way clearer in my head
<mirsal> just one last thing: should I update the changelog by hand ?
<mirsal> (I mean debian/changelog)
<doctormo> mirsal: You can use the dch tool or you can update it by hand, up to you.
<mirsal> ok
<doctormo> mirsal: Perhaps I can get your help now? See I'm fairly ok with the systematics of the whole thing and I also teach (if you've never seen my nickname before on the planet) so I'm getting good at explaining things too.
<doctormo> But so far Makefile proper combined with autotools have mistified me.
<mirsal> :)
<mirsal> doctormo, so how can I help ?
<mirsal> (if I can)
<doctormo> mirsal: I have the wizardpen stuff mostly working, but the upstream (now orphaned) put the calibration tool into it's own directory with it's own makefile that doesn't use autotools and automake, it's just a bog standard Makefile
<lifeless> doctormo: in short; delete the Makefile ;)
<doctormo> mirsal: So I want someone to help me get the package so it compiles the calibration tool and puts the source files in the dist (using make dist) which at the moment it doesn't
<doctormo> lifeless: really?
<lifeless> yes, its contents should be rolled into Makefile.am in the root
<mirsal> lifeless, yeah, does the makefile do funky things ?
<mirsal> lifeless, +1
<lifeless> doctormo: unless its depending on gnu Make features, which is unlikely for a simple tool lie you describe
<doctormo> lifeless: nah it's a strain gcc call, one liner
<lifeless> its probably just
<lifeless> bin_PROGRAMS = calibration/foo
<lifeless> in the top Makefile.am then
<doctormo> lifeless: Sounds too good to be true, let me try it :-D
<mirsal> (plus subdirs if any, foo_SOURCES / _SCRIPTS if any / _CFLAGS / _LDFLAGS etc, the usual stuff
<doctormo> mirsal: gcc -o wizardpen-calibrate wizardpen-calibrate.c, heh nothing. Lets see if it builds
<mirsal> huhu
<mirsal> doctormo, oh, I forgot to ask you one other thing: what are the diff options I should use in order to produce a patch suitable for debian/patches/ ?
<doctormo> lifeless: worked perfectly, now I just have to re-jig it's auto generation of the ChangeLog via git, since it's a bzr branch it's failing that.
<doctormo> mirsal: Wrong person to ask, my knol stops there.
<mirsal> heh ok :)
<mirsal> I'm asking out of laziness, I think I can figure out
<doctormo> mirsal: lol, for that you get to critique my work http://divajutta.com/doctormo/learning/local-computer/identifying-computer-ports.pdf
<mirsal> damn, evince is taking its time...
<lifeless> mirsal: foo_SOURCES is automatic if its a single file; subdirs aren't needed with non-recursive syntax:)
<mirsal> lifeless, yeah, I missed the 'single file' part :)
<mirsal> doctormo, it's perfect, apart from the fact that the LEDS on female RJ45 ports are not standard, and that I think you sould include ExpressCard slots :)
<doctormo> mirsal: If you have a picture of an express card slot, leds aren't standard I know, it's what I call an editorial desision.
<mirsal> doctormo, well, I just HAD to say something ^^
<doctormo> mirsal: Best response is "It's a masterpiece and I'm going to blog about it right away, I hope the author also writes a similar one for internal slots" etc etc.
<mirsal> It's a masterpiece and I'm going to blog about it right away, I hope the author also writes a similar one for internal slots
<mirsal> well, won't blog about it (because I'm lazy, I told you) but I'm going to identwitfacebook it.
<doctormo> mirsal: Ah your using grubber
<mirsal> gwibber yeah
<doctormo> woot: https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/xorg-wizardpen it built on lpai, that's a good sign
<mirsal> :)
<doctormo> lifeless: I owe you a drink... or at least the idea of a drink (till I get a new job)
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> pay it forward
<doctormo> lifeless: I've got so much being paid forward right now, that's one of the reasons I don't have a job, don't have time for one.
<doctormo> ;-)
<doctormo> Good night all
<tgm4883> Please redirect me if there is a better channel for this, but when installing packages, is there a way to pass info to debconf from say, the command line?
<mirsal> lifeless, when you see doctormo, tell him that I also owe _him_ a drink :)
<mirsal> tgm4883, yeah
<mirsal> there is a way
<mirsal> tgm4883, don't remember how though
<tgm4883> mirsal, i'm reading about preseeding right now, is that the way?
<tgm4883> ah
<mirsal> tgm4883, there is a 'noninteractive' debconf frontend, for debconf
<mirsal> tgm4883, use it along with --assume-yes and you've got a fully automated apt-get
 * hyperair wonders how much space ia32-libs would need.
<geser> hyperair: I hope you don't need the source package of it
<hyperair> geser: i've already gotten the source package. what a behemoth.
<hyperair> geser: i'm trying to update this thing.
<geser> good luck
<hyperair> thanks.
<hyperair> i wonder if anyone would sponsor me if i had it updated.
<hyperair> the .dsc is humongous X_X
<geser> my upload bandwidth is way to small to sponsor this monster
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> on second thoughts, there appears to be an ia32-libs-testing ppa around
<hyperair> https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ia32-libs-testing
<hyperair> i think i'll just use that pacakge instead
<cjwatson> it's not quite right yet, but I'm working on it
<cjwatson> (see #ubuntu-devel)
<hyperair> hmm
<lamothe> Hi, with man pages, if I create a package that has 2 executable binaries in it, but only one is designed to be run by the user (i.e. the first one calls the second one) do I need to create a man page for the one that is not designed to be run by the user?
<cjwatson> not in general, but if that's the case then the one not designed to be run manually should not be in /usr/bin
<cjwatson> e.g. /usr/lib/<package>/
<cjwatson> everything in /usr/bin/ (and /bin/, /sbin/, /usr/sbin/) should have a manual page
<lamothe> cjwatson: Ahhh, really! I didn't know that, thanks, that makes it a lot clearer then doesn't it.
<lamothe> cjwatson: Thanks, again.  I appreciate it.
<Laney> wgrant: Are mdt package sets dynamically updated?
<wgrant> Laney: Yes.
<wgrant> Well, except for those that aren't.
<wgrant> Let me see which aren't.
<Laney> No, it's OK
<Laney> Can you create a set out of a big list of packages and a query?
<wgrant> What sort of query?
<Laney> maintainer
<wgrant> Yep. Already got a couple of them.
<Laney> I'm interested in tracking Haskell packages. We just formed a team but a lot of them haven't been moved over yet
<Laney> cool, I'll rustle you up a list shortly if that's OK?
<wgrant> Sure.
<wgrant> I'm about to head off for the night, so I'll do them tomorrow some time.
<Laney> no worries
<wgrant> Laney: There are currently lists automatically calculated from rdepends and a team's +packagebugs, if that makes it any easier.
<Laney> recursive rdepends would be good if you could do that
<Laney> seeding from ghc6
<Laney> rbuild depends, that is
<wgrant> That's not so easy.
<wgrant> (the recursive bit, that is)
<Laney> thought it might not be
 * wgrant disappears.
<james_w> yay statik!
<maxb> Does anyone have any thoughts on the best way to develop packages for Karmic whilst also making them backportable to earlier releases, specifically concerning debhelper 7?
<Laney> get the newer version of dh backported
<hyperair> there are  debhelper packages around for jaunty and intrepid floating aroudn the PPAs
<maxb> I am contemplating attempting to merge debhelper 7.0.52 from upstream  with the Intrepid / Jaunty versions and backport it to Hardy. The key thing being override_dh_foo support in 7.0.50, but I'm not sure I want to backport 7.2
<hyperair> and quilt 0.46-7 as well
<maxb> indeed
<hyperair> 7.0.50 has override support.
<hyperair> why do you need 7.2?
<maxb> I don't need 7.2 - that's the point
<hyperair> then just backport 7.0.50
<hyperair> but there's no harm in backporting 7.2 if it's easier
<maxb> 7.0.50 is not in any Ubuntu distroseries
<hyperair> it isn't eh
<Laney> nah
<Laney> I'd just ask for a backport of whatever's in Karmic
<ScottK> But if you want it to go to Hardy, also backport it to Intrepid/Jaunty.
 * maxb goes to figure out what changed 7.0 -> 7.2
<hyperair> the changelog's pretty good for that
<hyperair> aptitude changelog debhelper
<Laney> dh_gencontrol: Ensure misc:Depends is set in substvars to avoid dpkg complaining about it when it's empty
<Laney> :O!1!
<hyperair> O_o. the hell?
<hyperair> isn't debhelper supposed to generate that?
<maxb> It does - if it has anything to put there
<maxb> I guess after that change it generates an empty one
<maxb> (in all cases)
<maxb> "Depend on dpkg-dev 1.14.19" could back a hardy backport of 7.2 a little trickier
<maxb> I guess it would be feasible to carefully revert the changes relying on the newer dpkg
<ScottK> james_w: Got a moment for an archive admin task?
<ScottK> Maybe StevenK?
<ScottK> If either of you turn up whilst I'm out, I'm looking for someone to promote kubuntu-netbook-default-settings to Main.  The MIR is approved, just needs moving ....
<ajish> hi
<ajish> I am looking for ubuntu build system documents? google didn't help
<ajish> can some one help here?
<coolbhavi> ajish, search for launchpad PPA packaging help
<coolbhavi> there you can find faq
<coolbhavi> about buildds
<ajish> thanx coolbhavi
<ajish> is any one here from bangalore india?
<coolbhavi> ajish, I am
<ajish> is their any group in bangalore for ubuntu?
<ajish> where i can join
<ajish> ?
<coolbhavi> no but go to #ubuntu-in and we better stop this right here as its a devel channel
<pwnguin> is anyone left on hardy-backports?
<Laney> anyone quickly know how to tell vim to always :set expandtab for changelog/control/rules files?
<jpds> Laney: autocmd BufEnter */debian/* set expandtab
<Laney> you beauty
<jpds> You might want to: autocmd BufEnter */debian/rules set noet tabstop=8 shiftwidth=8 - for rules.
<jmarsden> Is it normal for a firefox 3.5 daily build to take more than a day?  lemon, one of the PPA build hosts, is running such a build now... seems like over time that behaviour would use up and backlog the entire set of PPA build machines :)
<Laney> you can look at a previous successful build to check
<jmarsden> OK, will do.
<jmarsden> Looks like a previous build of it took under 7 minutes... who should be asked to take a look at that build machine?
<Laney> I believe if you click on the name of a buildd you can find the owner
<jmarsden> OK.
<lfaraone> If I want dch to act as if I was running it using Debian, what option do I pass.
<lfaraone> *?
<lfaraone> Despite bug 85366 being fixed, "--distribution=Debian" errors out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85366 in devscripts "debchange should not add Ubuntu specific stuff to my changelog" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85366
<geser> doesn't dch -D Debian (or --distributor Debian) work?
<lfaraone> geser: No, that gives an error.
<lfaraone> geser: oh, the latter works.
<geser> right, -D is --distribution and not --distributor which doesn't have a short option
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-19
<dtchen> jdstrand: don't know if bug/launchpad-e-mail-tag is worthwhile, so i'm happy to summarise the necessary debugging steps as follows: 1) use autospawn=no, 2) sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload, then reboot
<Loongson> Hi
<Loongson> MIPS64 is officially supported in Debian
<Loongson> Ubuntu get all of its source code from Debian
<Loongson> and the Chinese Loongson CPU is MIPS64-compartible
<Loongson> If one wants to create an unofficial Ubuntu MIPS64 port
<Loongson> are there any existing compile farm in Ubuntu which automate cross-compiling of ubuntu packages (say in Jaunty or Karmic) to MIPS64?
<Loongson> How can I set such a project up?
<directhex> Loongson, ubuntu doesn't have any MIPS build servers in its standard build service, AFAIK
<Loongson> I know........ but how can I set up such a compile farm / cross-compile farm?
<Loongson> I would like to get a MIPS64 repository based on Ubuntu source code
<directhex> good question. i never got MIPS working in QEMU
<Loongson> directhex, have you tried http://www.qemu.org/mips-test-0.2.tar.gz?
<directhex> no
<directhex> i have a pretty low threshhold for how much effort i'll put into something before going "meh"
<Loongson> to get MIPS guest working under qemu, you must use kqemu kernel module (since arch of guest and host different)
<Loongson> and you can run the MIPS guest image I suggested
<ScottK> Loongson: You might ask NCommander (when he's around).  He has some experience with bootstrapping Ubuntu on new architectures.
<Loongson> Hey ScottK!
<Loongson> Have you received the email about our 389 directory server?
<Loongson> We really should aim to get 389 into Karmic
<ScottK> Loongson: I did.  You'd do better to put the package on REVU and ask for reviewers here.
<Loongson> but it has to pass through REVU first
<ScottK> Loongson: I'm sure, but I've got very limited time to put into such things right now.
<Loongson> Packages are already sitting at REVU for a long time
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Loongson: Then I'd suggest attending the Ubuntu Server team meeting and bringing it up there.
<Loongson> need someone to fast-track advocation to make 389 into Karmic, which is before the next LTS
<Loongson> how to attend Ubuntu server team?
<ScottK> Tuesday at (I think) 1500 UTC or thereabouts.
<ScottK> The meetings are on IRC at #ubuntu-meeting.
<Loongson> ScottK: is it also by IRC?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Loongson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam
<Loongson> ScottK: Thx!  However what is the launchpad user name of "NCommander"?  I can't find this user name at launchpad
<ScottK> Loongson: That's his IRC nick.
<Loongson> ScottK, but do you know his Launchpad username?
<Loongson> maybe I can send him a message through launchpad to ask these things in more detail
<ScottK> Loongson: https://launchpad.net/~mcasadevall
<Loongson> Thanks a lot!  I will ask him the best way to handle the Ubuntu-MIPS64 project...........
<ScottK> Loongson: I do know he's very busy with work, so probably won't have a lot of time, but he might have good advice.
<bcurtiswx> has empathy 2.27.4 been uploaded to the repositories yet? (or a better question may be how can i find that out for myself in the future)
<Loongson> I will email him
<bcurtiswx> for karmic
<Loongson> and when he is online, drop him a line.......
<AnAnt> Hello, this package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monajat needs an extra advocate, bddebian tried to advocate it, but seems he got a problem with the new REVU website, can someone review & advocate pls ?
<pkt> Is there a tool that can edit dpkg file metadata?
<pkt> e.g., I have an "installer-type" package that downloads and uncompresses a tarball from the internet
<RAOF> Your choice of text editor will work.
<pkt> (it can't be done otherwise)
<RAOF> I'd suggest looking at the flashplugin-installer package, then.  That downloads and uncompresses a tarball from the internet.
<pkt> I 'd like something that would run from the postinst
<pkt> does this package also delete flash when it is uninstalled?
<pkt> hmm, I guess I should check it out in any case
<RAOF> Yes, it does.
<pkt> cool
<pkt> RAOF: no, flashplugin doesn't do what I would want
<pkt> it doesn't merge the downloaded files to the installed dpkg metadata
<cjwatson> you can't call dpkg re-entrantly from a postinst
<pkt> so you can't e.g., use dpkg -S to find flash
<cjwatson> sorry, there's no way to do that right now
<pkt> I was hoping you could mess with the .list file somehow
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> not remotely safely
<cjwatson> any package that does that should have a release-critical bug filed against it
<pkt> cjwatson: ok, so this way is a dead end
<cjwatson> I'm afraid so - it needs dpkg extensions. The idea's been around for a while but has never been implemented
<cjwatson> all current installer packages just plunk the files on the system and live with the fact that dpkg doesn't know about them
<pkt> this wouldn't work for me :(
<pkt> I would like to be able to install non-free firmware automatically
<pkt> e.g., for my USB ADSL modem
<pkt> an installer-type package seems to be the only way this can be done
<cjwatson> so just do what every installer-type package does, and cope with the fact that dpkg -S doesn't know about it
<cjwatson> sometimes you have to be pragmatic
<pkt> but then e.g., packagekit needs to be able to ask for the package that contains the specific firmware file to be installed
<cjwatson> oh well it might need some special cases
<pkt> perhaps I should figure out a way to automatically compile a database of all firmware files in the kernel
<pkt> perhaps that could do the trick then
<pkt> e.g., lib/firmware/ueagle-atm/blablah.fw -> ueagle-fw-installer
<luca__> hi ?
<pkt> but it will be a bit of a pain to maintain, unless there is a way for firmware packages to somehow "register" themselves
<luca__> i fixed a bug in the usplash source and made now a debdiff .. what i am supposed to do now ? (is my first time)
<yofel> hi, I'm trying to fix a bug in zenity right now, but the control file already has a original-maintainer and the current maintainer is the ubuntu-desktop team, what should I do here?
<sladen> luca__: excellent!
<sladen> luca__: if there isn't already a bug for the issue you've fixed, file one at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+filebug
<luca__> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/257181
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 257181 in usplash ".text_background does not palette color correctly" [Undecided,New]
<luca__> i did post there (how the hell do i whisper ?)
<sladen> luca__: you can then attach the debdiff and mark it as [x] patch
<geser> luca__: did you attach the debdiff to the bug you fixed?
<luca__> yes
<luca__> but i didn't select "patch"
 * sladen looks
<pkt> cjwatson: there is the solution of including "dummy" files in the package
<pkt> cjwatson:  that will be subsequently replaced by the real ones
<pkt> cjwatson: but this will mess the md5sums :(
<cjwatson> that's indeed also completely wrong
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that if some higher layer is depending on dpkg -S and you can't ship the files directly, you're just going to have to add workarounds to the higher layer
<cjwatson> (well, dpkg -S or similar things such as Contents files)
<Laney> repacking to include licensing fixes that are now upstream is alright, yes?
<sladen> luca__: okay, that patch neatly illustrates the problem---but there might be a cleaner way to fix it
<luca__> cleaner way ?
<luca__> sure change that it just use 8bit mode
<luca__> vga= at grub
<sladen> luca__: I think there are macros for converting the paletteised colour, to the 15/16/24 bit pixel value that needs working
<AnAnt> is there a way to disable a package from being installed ? I tried to add the following to /etc/apt/preferences, but it didn't work:
<AnAnt> Package: <package name>
<AnAnt> Pin-Priority: -1
<sladen> luca__: rather than 3 lines for of  r << X & 0xmask | g << Y & 0xmask
<luca__> well not in this source it's in everyfunktion like this.. but the author missed it in usplash_svga_clear
<luca__> i just copyed it from usplash_svga_put
<luca__> or usplash_svga_put_part
<luca__> i didn't watn to write it diffrent then it hte outer funktions :P but good question why he didn't use macros..
<sladen> luca__: ahhh, okay.
<sladen> luca__: could you put that in the editor comment, along the lines of  "Add missing 16-bit special case for usplash_svga_clear()"
<luca__> okay
<sladen> luca__: (eg. a message that makes it clear that it's just completeing the set
<luca__> öhm
<luca__> dch: fatal error at line 627:
<luca__> The backup file debian/changelog.dch already exists --
<luca__> please move it before trying again
<luca__> i pressed a wrong key now i get this
<luca__> okay did it .. where should i upload the new debdiff ? I can't edit my old post..
<cjwatson> so just add another comment to the bug, attaching the new one
<cjwatson> you don't need to edit history to update things
<AnAnt> Can someone confirm this syncrequest: LP 399123 ? This fixes a bug making dicoweb uninstallable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399123 in dico "Sync dico 2.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399123
<luca__> okay i posted the new usplash fix
<sladen> luca__: right, now the thing to do is check the changelog and find the last person to have modified it
<sladen> luca__: and them ping them directly by IRC/email
<luca__> aha .. that does mean ? (lol It's my first time doing this)
<luca__> Kees Cook <kees@ubuntu.com> made the previous change
<yofel> hi, I'm trying to fix a bug in zenity right now, but the control file already has a original-maintainer and the current maintainer is the ubuntu-desktop team, what should I do here?
<Ampelbein> yofel: leave it to the desktop team
<yofel> ok
<bdrung> Zhenech: when will you upload the *-colors packages?
<Zhenech> tomorrow from university
<bdrung> ok
<bdrung> Zhenech: the packages are smaller than the previous ones (especially gnome-colors)
<Zhenech> not the binary ones :)
<bdrung> but the source ones ;) in ubuntu you upload only sources.
<Zhenech> well
<Zhenech> in ubuntu...
<Zhenech> :P
<bdrung> Zhenech: is your internet connection too slow?
<Zhenech> bdrung, too crappy, it does 600kbit/s
<Zhenech> but stalls often, and ftp-master highly dislikes this
<Laney> can't you dput from alioth?
<bdrung> then it really needs long.
<bdrung> Laney: the packages are not on alioth.
<Laney> that's what scp is for
<Zhenech> Laney, I could dput from merkel too, but the packages would have to get there somehow
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> the stalling problem wouldn't be an issue then though...
<bdrung> Zhenech: rsync!
<Zhenech> well, same problem in some terms
<Laney> wouldn't annoy anyone other than yourself :)
<Zhenech> :P
<e-jat> anyone can help me with this bugs 371890 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371890 in adobe-flashplugin "package adobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371890
<kurdology> hi
<ajeeshr> hi
<kurdology> how are you ajeeshr
<ajeeshr> fine great
<ajeeshr> how r u?
<kurdology> thanks
<kurdology> you are here for what?
<ajish> l am here to ask some questions related to pbbuilder
<ajish> i am new to ubuntu build system, till now i have been solaris user now i started using ubuntu
<kurdology> in ubuntu i've some question
<kurdology> can i asked
<kurdology> ?
<ajish> yup
<ajish> i will try my level best to answer?
<ajish> :))
<kurdology> how can i to define WI-FI
<ajish> i am using default applet for wifi
<ajish> NetworkManager applet
<kurdology> and about WLAN USB 2.0 ?
<ajish> using wlan-n package and configure it
<ajish> kurdology did it help?
<kurdology> ithink can't help me
<ajish> did you install linux-wlan-ng?
<kurdology> no
<ajish> does it say uncompatible with wlan usb 2.0?
<kurdology> now iam comen with windows
<kurdology> because i can't connect with internet in linuc
<kurdology> linux
<alkisg> Is there a maximum length in the path of the files inside a .deb package? dpkg -i crashes for me when I use some long utf8 sequences as filenames, but it doesn't crash when I use smaller utf8 filenames...
<directhex> alkisg, if you can produce a test case, then file a bug
<alkisg> directhex: thanks, under which package?
<alkisg> debuild -b works, dpkg -i crashes
<directhex> alkisg, dpkg
<alkisg> directhex: thank you
<alkisg> directhex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/401434
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401434 in dpkg "dpkg -i crashes when .deb contains utf8 filenames" [Undecided,New]
<alex-weej> does anyone have bzr nautilus working here?
<hyperair> is there a way to get debsign to use gpg --no-tty?
<hyperair> bah. i ended up having to create a wrapper bash script
<geser> hyperair: have you tried to set DEBSIGN_PROGRAM="gpg --no-tty" in your ~/.devscripts?
<hyperair> geser: no i didn't.
<hyperair> geser: i tried exporting it though
<hyperair> didn't seem to work.
<slytherin> geser: Got some time to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/excalibur-logger ?
<hyperair>     *   The changelog does not close a bug from Launchpad. New packages should have a needs-packaging bug and the upload close it using the syntax "(LP: #nnnn)".
<hyperair> looks to me like you need to correct your changelog
<slytherin> hyperair: It is 'should', not 'must'. :-)
<hyperair> well let me bump up the priority a little then.
<hyperair> you *must* file a needs-packaging bug and close it using LP: #XXXXX if you're going to be using revu. =)
<hyperair> of course, this is just what i say, and you don't have to listen to me (but i'm sure many MOTUs will want it as well)
<slytherin> hyperair: Don't worry. I am pretty sure no one else is interested in packaging this.
<hyperair> what i meant to say is...
<hyperair> do you want a sponsor or not?
<slytherin> hyperair: By the way, I am MOTU member myself. As per the convention, I am seeking a cross review.
<hyperair> aah i see. O_o
<Laney> haha
 * hyperair shuts up and remembers why the name sounded so familiar
<slytherin> It is preferred that even the MOTUs seek one advocate before uploading the package to archives. :-)
<hyperair> that's something i never knew
<hyperair> it appears that you're packaging something to do with java. would you be familiar with maven2 build systems by any chance?
<slytherin> hyperair: I am not much familiar with maven2 since I never used it myself. I am 'ant' guy. You may want to contact Ludovic Claude. He is working with packaging maven2 in Debian.
<hyperair> hmm okay
<slytherin> anything in particular you are looking for?
<hyperair> how to package software using the maven2 build system
<hyperair> i'm interested in packaging microemu
<hyperair> bunch of stubs for j2me development
<hyperair> it's the key that would allow me to compile (and get the resulting .jar) for remuco distributed
<jander99> Hello.  I'm working on a bug and think I have a viable patch for it.  How should I go about getting it looked at? #ubuntu-bugs led me here.
<slytherin> hyperair: I could help you create a ant based build for that if it is urgent.
<slytherin> jander99: which bug.
<hyperair> slytherin: nothing urgent.
<jander99> bug 125609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125609 in irqbalance "X is required to build irqbalance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125609
<hyperair> slytherin: even if i don't get microemu packaged, the upstream author of remuco will ship some relevant files from microemu in remuco's tarball, which would allow (hopefully) easy compilation of the client.
<hyperair> the client being the .jar which sits on mobile phones.
<slytherin> hyperair: Yes I know. I have recently used remuco. I agree that having the jar file in archives is good.
<hyperair> oh you have?
<hyperair> that's awesome
<hyperair> if you happen to know a passing archive admin, help me get remuco synced won't you? =)
<hyperair> 0.9.0's in debian, sync request acked by Laney
<Laney> patience dear boy
<slytherin> hyperair: If there is already a sync request then just have some patience.
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> i was born impatient
<bcurtiswx> hi all, is there a "hello world" type code for me to look at and get an understanding of gnome code?
<slytherin> hyperair: I just remembered. Amarok 2 is not in unstable, only in experimental. So unless it is uploaded to unstable, remuco's migration to testing is going to be blocked.
<slytherin> jander99: is this bug still present in Ubuntu's latest development version?
<hyperair> slytherin: i'm aware of that. (were you the one who asked me about it the other day?)
<slytherin> yes
<hyperair> either way remuco's uploaded to unstable, and i can't really do anything about amarok2 being missing, and i don't think i'd rather not disable remuco-amarok's build just to get it into testing.
<jander99> slytherin: I believe so. I grabbed the source from both the jaunty repo (apt-get source) and the vanilla sources.
<bcurtiswx> i do scientific programming in graduate studies, but id like to understand gnome code for helping make patches
<slytherin> jander99: Ok. And what solution do you propose?
<slytherin> bcurtiswx: Gnome project includes many libraries, applications and development frameworks. What are you exactly looking for?
<jander99> slytherin: As the bug stated, the build tools require gccmakedep, which puts a dependency on xutils-dev.  Changing the line in the Makefile to use gcc -M instead of gccmakedep kills the dependency.  Otherwise, the package does not depend on xutils-dev to build.
<bcurtiswx> slytherin: basically a place to start and maybe a guide?
<slytherin> bcurtiswx: GTK is the GUI toolkit used by gnome. I believe gtk2.0-examples package contains sample codes using GTK.
<slytherin> jander99: So either 1. Add build dep on xutils-dev or 2. Build using gcc -M, right?
<jander99> slytherin: Correct.  In my opinion the better option in this case would be 2.  There isn't really a need to add another dependency if the requirement to build the package can just as easily be changed.
<hyperair> slytherin: do you know of any good resources on building an ant build system?
<slytherin> jander99: have you discussed this with Debian maintainer of the package. Because there are no changes to the package in Ubuntu.
<slytherin> hyperair: Ant manual. http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html
<hyperair> slytherin: ooh thanks.
<jander99> skytherin: I have not.  Since the build dependency on gccmakedep exists in the vanilla package I'm more inclined to contact the original maintainer, so the changes happen at the highest level.  Would that be the best solution?
<slytherin> jander99: Of course.
<jander99> slytherin: Okay, I'll email the vanilla maintainer and make a note in Launchpad.  On to the next bug. :)
<jgoss> 0.
<jander99> slytherin: I've opened a bug report to the vanilla maintainer for irqbalance.  What status should bug 125609 have now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125609 in irqbalance "X is required to build irqbalance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125609
<slytherin> jander99: leave the status as it is, add a bug watch for upstream bug.
<micahg> slytherin: I think the status should be triaged then
<micahg> if there's an upstream report
<slytherin> I am not sure
<micahg> jander99: let's discuss bug status in #ubuntu-bugs
<jander99> slytherin: Thanks for your help today.  Much easier than trying to build a patch. New here, still learning.
<slytherin> jander99: You are welcome. :-)
<AnAnt> Hello, any REVUers available ?
<directhex> depends. what is it?
<fabrice_sp> directhex, too late: he's gone :-)
<directhex> well, if he expects a REVU in 6 minutes, he's... mistaken
<fabrice_sp> for sure
<dyfet> well, if your looking for something to revu...
<directhex> depends
<dyfet> on? :)...
<dyfet> I have http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sipwitch and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ccscript pending, and there is some important things in the 389 directory project also pending for a long time...
<Zhenech> bdrung, why does dust have xpms in the xfce theme? arent pngs or svgs better?
<bdrung> Zhenech: don't know. pngs and svgs are better.
<bdrung> Zhenech: but for so small images, it does not make any difference
<Zhenech> see http://paste.debian.net/42157/
<Zhenech> no idea, didnt look further
<Zhenech> just though "XPMs?? wtf, isnt it dead?"
<bdrung> Zhenech: the other xfce images are xpms, too?
<Zhenech> hm, true :)
<Zhenech> preparing build for upload tomorrow
<Zhenech> so I dont have to torture my battery :)
<MT-> I need some help....
<MT-> I did apt-get source dmz-cursor-theme. I went into dmz-cursor-theme-0.4.1/DMZ-White/cursors. I can't open any of the images. I have no idea how and neither does the internet
<MT-> perhaps a smart person in here knows that is beyond the internet?
<Zhenech> bdrung, built, installed, tested, will upload  - no more nitpicks :)
<bdrung> Zhenech: victor said: "I may be wrong, or the info outdated - but I got this from: http://www.xfce.org/xfwm4-theme-howto/"
<Zhenech> mhh, will ask upstream how updtodate that is
<bdrung> Zhenech: at the bottom there is something about pngs
<Zhenech> aye
<Zhenech> but thats about xfwm 4..0/4.2
<Zhenech> we're at 4.6 now :)
<Zhenech> as said, will ask as soon someone is awake over there :)
<bdrung> Zhenech: i am already in contact with upstream.
<Zhenech> i meant xfce upstream
<bdrung> Zhenech: ok, let me know your results.
<Zhenech> will do
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys one quick question. Only libraries should be built with -fPIC right?
<hyperair> no, binaries can be compiled as well
<hyperair> with fPIC i mean
<RoAkSoAx> ok thanks ;)
<hyperair> codelite's binaries are compiled with -fPIC, just for the record. =)
<hyperair> according to gcc's manpage, fPIE is more suited to executables though
<hyperair> unless i'm mistaken
<RoAkSoAx> Ok. I'll take a look to the manpage. thanks
<hyperair> on second thoughts, fPIE looks like a version of fPIC that only works on executables O_o
<hyperair> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/hardened-toolchain.xml <-- this appears to say that fPIE breaks LD_PRELOAD
<RoAkSoAx> i see
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-19
<lfaraone> I'm writing an email to a group of developers I'm trying to introduce to the Ubuntu ecosystem, and am attempting to explain the steps for an SRU. Would anybody have a chance to review the email before I send it out? (for technical accuracy) http://sprunge.us/XQEc
<devfil> lfaraone, you forgot to write about ~ubuntu-sru
<carstenh> lfaraone: explaining things like triage or debdiff would help to understand what you wrote
<lfaraone> devfil: ah, right. this is for non-motus, so the MOTU will be doing that, right?
<lfaraone> carstenh: mk.
<devfil> lfaraone, you have to subscribe ~ubuntu-sru to approve the debdiff before upload (so before universe sponsor)
<lfaraone> devfil: that contradicts a mail I recently saw to motu
<micahg> devfil: no, it gets uploaded first and approved in queue
<lfaraone> devfil: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-devel/2010-07/msg00069.html
<lfaraone> devfil: the sponsor subscribes, then, since the non-motu sponsorree cannot upload himself.
<devfil> yes, sorry, I was MIA and I still did not read all emails :/
<jasem> if you upload a package to ppa via dput, how long till you can see it in launchpad?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Syncing needs shell access in the Canonical data center, so no, I can't.
<micahg> ScottK: there's the sync script in u-d-t
<ScottK> micahg: Yes, but I think it's better to use the regular process unless there's some reason for urgency.
<micahg> Scottk
<micahg> oops
<micahg> ScottK: ok :)
<micahg> wgrant: I was wondering if the Ubuntuwire package list was static or dynamic
<wgrant> micahg: It's updated daily, IIRC.
<wgrant> Although retrieving packagesets from LP sometimes times out at the moment, so it might take a couple of tries.
<wgrant> Oh, no, it's hourly.
<micahg> wgrant: ok, geser added some packages to the set on Friday, but they don't seem to be showing up on the list
<wgrant> micahg: Which packages?
<micahg> wgrant: nspluginwrapper, gxine, weave, instantbird, mongodb, mediatomb
<wgrant> micahg: Turns out it works better when not running against staging.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, ok
<wgrant> Yeah, oops.
<wgrant> micahg: Page updated.
<micahg> wgrant: awesome, thanks
<lfaraone> wgrant: what's the way to get package set changes on the qa page? do you accept regexps? :)
<wgrant> lfaraone: You win lots of points if you have an actual LP packageset.
<wgrant> Otherwise I can use regexps on some stuff, yes.
<wgrant> And maintainers, and sections, and just about anything else.
<lfaraone> wgrant: heh, LP packagesets does not support regexps yet :)
<lfaraone> wgrant: please add anything maintained by 'debian-olpc-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org' to the Ubuntu package set, along with anything matching sugar-*
<lfaraone> wgrant: *to the Ubuntuwire Sugar package set
<wgrant> lfaraone: Ah, that list at the moment is derived from the packages subscribed to by ~sugarteam.
<lfaraone> wgrant: I see. You can only have it derive from one thing, I suspect, right? (if the sugarteam subscription works best for you, I can go around and make sure it's subscribed to all interesting packages)
<wgrant> lfaraone: No, I can do a union easily.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Is that any better?
<lfaraone> wgrant: yes, thanks.
<lfaraone> How can I tell if a package is blacklisted?
<jpds> lfaraone: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<dupondje> running 2 pbuilders :( killing my pc :p
<artfwo> TheMuso, both jack-audio-connection-kit and jackd2 are in Maverick now, which of them is planned to be in main?
<TheMuso> artfwo: All source packages will be in main. All binary packages from jackd2 and jackd-defaults will be in main, but only libjack0 and libjac-dev from jack-audio-connection-kit will be in main.
<artfwo> TheMuso, thanks. Are you working on merging Ubuntu changes to jackd2 (drop libcelt-dev build-dependency)?
<TheMuso> artfwo: Yes, once it comes time to get jackd2 into main, I will be doing that.
<MTecknology> persia: so- are you on the membership board?
<RainCT> persia is everywhere :)
<tumbleweed> YokoZar: I see you are SRUing ia32-libs. Any intention of merging the latest version from debian? (Our delta is enormous)
<lfaraone> geser: apologies for the late addition to the agenda, I'll understand if it gets deferred.
<YokoZar> tumbleweed: in Maverick?  eventually
<tumbleweed> YokoZar: feature freeze is less than a month away
<YokoZar> tumbleweed: yeah ia32-libs is one of those "special" packages...
<tumbleweed> YokoZar: I know. I don't want to touch it because it's scary :)
<tumbleweed> I'm asking because I have a user bugging me for stdc++5 support in it
<YokoZar> ahh I see
<YokoZar> I'll take a look soon
<tumbleweed> thanks
<YokoZar> ok, got to go now
<neeraj> Hi all, I created patches for this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/601219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601219 in sugar-pollbuilder-activity (Ubuntu Lucid) "Sugar package files installed in wrong directory" [Undecided,Triaged]
<neeraj> No I have been told that DebianImportFreeze is in effect.
<neeraj> *now
<neeraj> I have been asked to build these packages using maveric pbuilder but I am a little bit confused
<geser> I'm missing some context as I don't see DIF mentioned in any comments
<neeraj> Can anyone help me in this regard?
<geser> what is exactly the problem? what you want to see done?
<neeraj> Ok, I am listing the things which I have been asked to do:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/466058/
<neeraj> Now as I created the debdiff file so that they can be added/released in lucid-proposed.
<geser> do you have a working maverick pbuilder?
<shadeslayer>  ok question,ive packaged a plasmoid for debian,now idk how long it will take them to get it in their archives,so should i upload to revu or get it in through debian?
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: do you have a regular debian sponsor?
<shadeslayer> no :(
<shadeslayer> this is my first debian contribution
<tumbleweed> upload to mentors and put out an RFS. maybe someone will bite
<neeraj> geser, sorry for my little knowledge but what extactly is maverick pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> !pbuilder | neeraj
<ubottu> neeraj: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: RFS?
<shadeslayer> ohh
<tumbleweed> request for sponsorship, to the mentors mailing list
<shadeslayer> right
<neeraj> I can do that in lucid .. right?
<shadeslayer> im already poking debian-qt-kde
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: does this package fit in any of the debian teams? because that's another way to get sponsorship
<neeraj> I mean setting up the environment
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: debian-qt-kde
<tumbleweed> yeah, team root is probably faster
<tumbleweed> route
<geser> shadeslayer: my assumption is that you find easier a Debian sponsor than two MOTUs to review it on REVU
<tumbleweed> neeraj: yes
<shadeslayer> geser: hehe ok :D
<tumbleweed> also, once you have a sponsor who likes you, things get easier :)
<geser> neeraj: yes, you can run on lucid a maverick pbuilder and check that way if a package would build in maverick
<shadeslayer> yeah im already poking them debian sponsors,as soon as my sbuild gets finished, im all set
<neeraj> ok.. thanks all for helping me out.. :)
<shadeslayer> btw is there a way to determine if the package is arch any or arch all?
<azeem> determine in what way?
<shadeslayer> source is here http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/packages/fastuserswitch-0.1.1/
<shadeslayer> azeem: as in if i should build the package for all archs or just a arch indep binary will suffice
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: what language is it written in?
<azeem> C
<shadeslayer> tumbleweed: i think C
<azeem> then it's any
<shadeslayer> azeem: there are C++ files too
<azeem> also
<azeem> all is only for binary-independet things like java bytecode or perl/python/shell scripts
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so ill go with any
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK: could you do me a favor an please sync bug #605955 :). Thank you!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605955 in cluster-glue (Ubuntu) "Sync cluster-glue 1.0.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605955
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: You need an archive admin with shell access for that.  Sorry.
<shadeslayer> RoAkSoAx: is it a kde related package? :P
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK: oh! I thought you were one :S. Sorry about that :)
<RoAkSoAx> shadeslayer: nope, it's a cluster related package :)
<shadeslayer> RoAkSoAx: Riddell might sync it tomorrow :P
<shadeslayer> theres a list of archive admins for the day
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: No problem.
<RoAkSoAx> shadeslayer: will look for it. Thanks ;)
<toabctl> i updated to 10.10 and now my computer is very very slow. the led of the harddisk is blinking all the time. any known bugs about this?
<micahg> toabctl: try #ubuntu+1
<toabctl> micahg, ok. thx
<tyarusso> Anyone alive in here?  I'm having some trouble with debconf, specifically I don't know how to make sure the .config is actually running.  It appears that my questions are never being asked (config), and then it hangs when it tries to get the answers (postinst).
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-20
<maxwellian> From w3m code: "is_hangul = wtf_is_hangul((wc_uchar *) str);"
 * maxwellian loves self-documenting code
<SunilThaha> Hi all, is there a way I can specify in debian packaging install-file to ignore files?
<Laney> SunilThaha: -Xitem
<Laney> see the manpage
<LucidFox> Gah, this is going to be a pain
<LucidFox> libdc0 doesn't build in Debian on armel because it doesn't pass a test there...
<LucidFox> but it passes it on Ubuntu...
<LucidFox> I have no idea how to approach this
<NCommander> LucidFox: abandoned all hope?
<NCommander> LucidFox: where's the Debian build log?
<LucidFox> Well, it's one obscure architecture, specific to Debian and not reproducible on Ubuntu, I don't have the hardware to check, and it prevents it from entering testing
<LucidFox> Debian build log: https://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?&pkg=libdc0&ver=0.3.23-1&arch=armel&stamp=1273321478&file=log
<LucidFox> Ubuntu build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44543051/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.libdc0_0.3.23-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<NCommander> LucidFox: lots of people would complain that armel is obsecure :-)
<LucidFox> Well... what *is* armel?
<bilalakhtar> !armel
<bilalakhtar> oops, the bot doesn't kno
<azeem_> little endian arm, with a modern ABI
<bilalakhtar> !architecture
<NCommander> LucidFox: ARM architecture, basically embedded devices, mobile phones, and other handy stuff
<LucidFox> ah
<NCommander> LucidFox: hrm, interesting
<LucidFox> Well, I don't have the needed hardware to test-build the package on sid :/
<azeem_> LucidFox: you can't install qemu? :P
<azeem_> but to be fair, it's probably a local issue with the Debian build
<azeem_> d
<LucidFox> qemu supports armel?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<NCommander> LucidFox: yup, though its a bit slow.
<LucidFox> on an AMD64 host CPU?
<tumbleweed> LucidFox: yes, although it works best if you use qemu-static rather than CPU emulation
<RAOF> NCommander: Slower than the native hardware? :)
<NCommander> LucidFox: are you a DD? You can get access to the armel porter box
<NCommander> RAOF: yes :-/
<LucidFox> No, not a DD
<tumbleweed> RAOF: pretty fast, though
<tumbleweed> (because you can throw many cores at it)
<RAOF> There's actually a script to build an armel chroot with qemu-static.  It's pretty simple.
<RAOF> I think it's a part of pbuilder-dist?
<NCommander> RAOF: there's also rootstock. ogra ^
<ogra> rootstock is way t complex
<ogra> if you only want a chroot use qemu-debootstrap
<LucidFox> neat
<LucidFox> And well, I wouldn't be able to become a DD even if I wanted to, since apparently you need your key personally signed, and there are like 2 DDs in all of Russia
<tumbleweed> LucidFox: next time you go on holiday...
<LucidFox> eh...
<tumbleweed> (look for DDs when you are in other countries)
<LucidFox> Let's just forget it, okay?
 * LucidFox grumbles
<LucidFox> Okay, found the needed option in man pbuilder-dist, thanks
<LucidFox> Why is it called "armel" anyway?
<LucidFox> What does the "el" part stand for?
<Rhonda> Endian Little
<LucidFox> ah
<Rhonda> LucidFox: http://wiki.debian.org/ArchitectureSpecificsMemo might be a helpful overview. :)
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> I'm building package on my PPA, which works just fine
<pmjdebruijn> however I want to add a -dbg variant
<pmjdebruijn> that all seems simple enough, but the only change would be the not-stripping of the symols
<pmjdebruijn> however, I'd like to debug version to be compile with different options
<pmjdebruijn> since the application in question (darktable) can have extra internal checks that slow it down, but are useful for debugging
<pmjdebruijn> so Ideally I want to to build two binary packages out of a single source package
<pmjdebruijn> with a different ./configure
<pmjdebruijn> can anybody give me some hints as how to do this (elegantly :)
<RAOF> pmjdebruijn: There are a couple of packages which build multiple times with differnet options.
<RAOF> The one I've touched most recently was mesa - that builds about 6 times with different configure options ;)
<pmjdebruijn> RAOF: aha!
<pmjdebruijn> RAOF: I'll look into it, thanks
<RAOF> Mesa is more complex than the simplest case, but it'll be something to start with.
<pmjdebruijn> yeah thanks
<bigon> could someone new beid package?
<pmjdebruijn> eh?
<\sh> siretart: ping -> please join #fai@oftc thx :)
<coolbhavi> hello I ve a doubt, I m maintaining mobile-broadband-provider-info in debian and ubuntu .. How to request SRU in case of an exception? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#mobile-broadband-provider-info
<pmjdebruijn> anybody have a simpler example of building multiple binary packages from a single source packages with different configures
<pmjdebruijn> maybe cdbs/debhelper7 based, since I'm trying to move anyway from normal packages
<pmjdebruijn> btw
<pmjdebruijn> out of curiousity
<pmjdebruijn> how do the -dbg packages actually work
<pmjdebruijn> I mean you have the /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/foo binary
<pmjdebruijn> would I need to start that directly?
<Rhonda> You don't start it.
<pmjdebruijn> gdb just "knows"?
<Rhonda> Yes.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> ok?
<pmjdebruijn> funky
<pmjdebruijn> so if I gdb /usr/bin/foo, it actually start /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/foo ?
<pmjdebruijn> that's actually quite cool
 * Rhonda . o O ( and why do connected topics always appear within a short timeframe for me? )
<Rhonda> No, it doesn't start that.
<Rhonda> …
<pmjdebruijn> but what if a binary has it's own libraries (for plugins or whatnot)?
<pmjdebruijn> do those get redirected automatically as well to /usr/lib/debug?
 * pmjdebruijn guesses they will
<Rhonda> There is no redirection happening at all.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<Rhonda> Those are just the stripped out debugging informations.
<pmjdebruijn> are there any docs on that?
<Rhonda> Nothing gets started from there.
<Rhonda> The debuggers look in there for context, nothing more nothing less.
<pmjdebruijn> Rhonda: those aren't full binaries?
<Rhonda> No, definitely not. :)
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> hmm
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> though I've talked to some developer who note that compiling with -O2 for example does destroy some info handy on debugging?
<pmjdebruijn> /on/when/
<LucidFox> Okay. The worst thing someone can do is provoke me into being honest.
<LucidFox> And I'll be honest. I think the Debian New Maintainer is such ridiculous, overcomplicated bull that it's a wonder they ever get new DDs to begin with.
<Rhonda> LucidFox: *blinks*  :)   Well, yes and no. :)
<LucidFox> The "web of trust" requirement reeeeeally annoys me
<carstenh> LucidFox: you need to 1. maintain some packages in debian 2. enter your mail on some internet site 3. wait 4. answer questions (the templates that are normally used are available via public svn) you get per mail from someone 5.  maintain your packagesand wait
<carstenh> getting two or three signatures can't be that hard
<LucidFox> No sane open source project should include meeting an existing developer in person as a requirement to become a developer
<LucidFox> carstenh> ...
<LucidFox> Not when the nearest DDs are like half the continent away
<pmjdebruijn> :(
<azeem_> LucidFox: go to a UDS and get your key signed there
 * LucidFox sighs
<LucidFox> You don't understand, do you?
<azeem_> I think I don't care
<LucidFox> I was able to become a MOTU without *ever* meeting *any* other Ubuntu developer in person.
<azeem_> that's great; it doesn't mean other policies are insane
<carstenh> LucidFox: you can't upload binary packages to ubuntu
<LucidFox> And I'm not exactly made of money to go to developer meetings
<RainCT> coolbhavi: Have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure ?
<RainCT> LucidFox: have you got in touch with them to ask for an alternative? the docs say there are other ways if you live too far away from other DDs
<carstenh> | If there is no Debian Developer close to you, alternative ways to pass the ID check may be permitted as an absolute exception on a case-by-case-basis. See the identification page for more information.
<LucidFox> "as an absolute exception on a case-by-case-basis" generally means "no"
<LucidFox> And it'I'm sure that
<LucidFox> And it's Debian, I'm sure that "half of Russia away" is close enough by their standards
<Rhonda> No, it doesn't generally mean "no".
<maco> LucidFox: it has happened
<Rhonda> Pleading that it generally means "no" without giving it a try is spreading FUD, sorry to speak so frankly. :/
<Rhonda> And I guess you know that I am the least person who is against you or anything along that lines.
<LucidFox> I know
<LucidFox> But reading the procedure makes me want to cry
<azeem_> pfft
<LucidFox> I know, I know, "But we all had to go through this!!!11"
 * Rhonda hugs LucidFox comfortingly.
<LucidFox> That doesn't change my opinion about the procedure
<Rhonda> LucidFox: You can depend on my full support on this if it becomes of a real issue with the frontdesk, to speak with them.
<LucidFox> Well, I'm not thinking of becoming a DD actually
<LucidFox> my contributions to Debian aren't nearly enough
<RainCT> LucidFox: It's not that bad, the questions aren't anything special (if just my AM hadn't dissapeared after saying he'd check some package and give the final ack :/)
<maco> RainCT: the questions arent the problem. the keysigning is
<RainCT> Yeah
<Rhonda> LucidFox is in somewhat the same boat with respect to keysigning like Vagrant.
<LucidFox> Vagrant?
<Rhonda> … though from a completely different angle.
<LucidFox> Who's Vagrant?
<Rhonda> LucidFox: Vagrant is a linux terminal server project developer who abandoned his "legal" name long ago and refuses to hand out a paper that he doesn't believe in.
<LucidFox> Ah
<LucidFox> Well, that's a factor too
<LucidFox> As you can imagine, I have objections to the idea of contributing under the name written in my passport
<LucidFox> so even if I showed it to a DD, it wouldn't be of much use
<Rhonda> I've met him at at least three debconfs so far and dared to state once that I might be thinking about signing his key because I have way more trust in him than in some others that hand out regular passports on keysigning parties.
<Rhonda> LucidFox: Vagrant isn't contributing under his legal name neither.
<Rhonda> LucidFox: echo vagrant | nc db.debian.org finger
<maco> i've signed for an alias before
<LucidFox> Actually
<LucidFox> Disregard this...
<LucidFox> it turns out that there's a DD in my city
<LucidFox> but the point still stands!
<Rhonda> Yes, it might not be easy, but I am quite confident that your case is special enough to warrant some discussion/effort in that area, and I am willing to help.
<maco> for someone i'd known for like a year
<LucidFox> turns out he's quite newly admitted, I was surprised to see a DD in Novosibirsk
<LucidFox> But this changes nothing.
<LucidFox> Honestly I don't think my contributions to Debian are enough even for DMship, I just happen to maintain a few packages ported from Ubuntu - it's more like I felt bitter about the whole air of elitism around the procedure.
<LucidFox> compared to Ubuntu, again
<LucidFox> Sorry if I sounded offensive...
<Rhonda> See it from a different angle - if it weren't for those itches, ubuntu might not even exist and mark would still be a happy DD. ;)
<LucidFox> Rhonda> I don't think it was his main motivating factor for creating Ubuntu
<Rhonda> I wouldn't rule out that it was part of the reason.
<carstenh> LucidFox: this should be enough for DM and nowaday people are required to become DM before the become DD.
<carstenh> RainCT: you could ask frontdesk about getting a new AM
<LucidFox> AM?
<carstenh> account manager, the person who puts the question templates from svn.debian.org into a mail
<LucidFox> ah
<carstenh> ... checks the answers and checks the packages and then recommends applicants to the frontdesk
<carstenh> s/account manager/application manager/
<Rhonda> carstenh: Well, the case is on a completely different area, like mentioned. I'd like to have further discussion on this topic in here, how helpful and "convincing" they are meant with "go to UDS" or similar to have dropped. Thanks for understanding.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: around? :)
<Rhonda> No, that's just a clone and bot of myself.
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: i just uploaded a package on mentors,any ideas how to move forward? nobody on debian-qt-kde is around :(
<shadeslayer> well.. not just,i uploaded my package yesterday
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=fastuserswitch
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: did you try #debian-mentors or #debian-ubuntu or the mentors mailinglist?
<shadeslayer> i trued debian-mentors,left a message yesterday,someone is yet to reply
<shadeslayer> *tired
<shadeslayer> oh gwad
<shadeslayer> *tried :P
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: btw just a question,my package is called plasma-widget-fastuserswitch but the source is called fastuserswitch,will i be questioned for that?
<azeem_> no
<shadeslayer> ok... good to know
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: It is generally adviced to have as source package name one of the binary package names …
<Rhonda> azeem_: erm, your no isn't completely right
<Rhonda> azeem_, shadeslayer: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=581337#29
<ubottu> Debian bug 581337 in screen-message "sm: SIGSEGV on armel" [Serious,Fixed]
<Rhonda> For a context of why it is a bad idea to not have the source package name match one of its binaries.
<azeem_> Rhonda: it's adviced to have the source package name as the upstream tarball name
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ok,but upstream provides the tarball named as fastuserswitch , but , the tarball has a plasmoid, thus i named the package plasma-widget-fastuserswitch
<Rhonda> azeem_: No, it isn't.
<azeem_> *shrug*
<Rhonda> azeem_: See the perl packages, for instances.
<Rhonda> And please read the linked bugreport and the woes it brings.
<shadeslayer> right i see what this can cause
<shadeslayer> so what do you suggest?
<shadeslayer> rename upstream tarball?
<Rhonda> It's a simple mv. :)
<azeem_> Rhonda: isn't that bug report about a binary package from another source package which is also called sm?
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: no i meant to ask if its advised :P
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: I would suggest that, yes. It avoids some confusion.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: great,thanks for the advice,now one last thing,since that package has already been uploaded,is it possible to delete it? or rather what do i do with that pacakge
<Rhonda> I have no clue about how the mentors site works in that area. Given that it requires one to always do a full source upload including orig.tar.gz I think it is training wrong behavior anyway and usually advice to use a random webserver as dropbox. :)
<Rhonda> Have to leave now, sorry.
<RainCT> shadeslayer: You can delete it from the "My packages" (or whatever it's called) section
<shadeslayer> RainCT: ah thanks
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: thanks again
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: yes you need to delete from mentors
<coolbhavi> hi tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> coolbhavi: hi
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: actually, I can't remember if you need to delete after it's been uploaded, but it's wise to delete after you've got an interested spnsor (who will presumably upload)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> will upload with proper fix :P
<RainCT> well you could also set it as "not looking for a sponsor", but there isn't really a point in having it there for no reason
<coolbhavi> tumbleweed, if you have time can you please take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ugene/+bug/606642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606642 in ugene (Ubuntu) "Please update this package to 1.7.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tumbleweed> coolbhavi: I can't look right now, but it's in the sponsor queue (and an open tab in my browser)
<coolbhavi> tumbleweed, okay!
<Kasuko> Hello, I am having a package that is failing to build on the PPA, it's just a simple command line program in python using distutils. I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python exactly and it builds on my own computer. But when I submit it to the launchpad PPA it fails with the error being "/bin/sh: python2.5: not found" Any idea why?
<danohuiginn> Kasuko: probably because maverick is using python2.6
<danohuiginn> you'll need to adjust the python version somewhere
<danohuiginn> or, ideally, configure things to automatically use the appropriate version
<Kasuko> danohuiginn: I never set it to use python 2.5, I only ever said it depends on python >= 2.5
<Kasuko> its using the cdbs though
<Kasuko> so should there be a build-depends on python2.5?
<carstenh> run "grep -r python2.5 ." in the source directory to find the error
<carstenh> or rather "in the source packages top directory"
<Kasuko> nothing
<carstenh> weird
<Kasuko> I have no doubt it's probably me but I don't know where to find information on why something isn't building on the PPA. It builds fine on my computer
<Kasuko> the error is while running "running build_py
<carstenh> posting the link to the build log could help
<Kasuko> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52217318/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.pyxis_0.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<carstenh> for buildver in 2.6 2.5; do cd /build/buildd/pyxis-0.1 && cd . && python$buildver setup.py build --build-base="/build/buildd/pyxis-0.1/./build"; done
<carstenh> this doesn't look correct but i have no idea how python is packaged this season
<carstenh> /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:67: WARNING:  Use of XS-Python-Version and XB-Python-Version fields in debian/control is deprecated with pysupport method; use\ debian/pyversions if you need to specify specific versions.
<Kasuko> so what do I do?
<carstenh> this warning is about versions, you got problems with version, thus fixing it can't hurt ;)
<danohuiginn> yeah that error seems to come from within cdbs: for buildver in $(cdbs_python_build_versions)
<Kasuko> carstenh: I don't know how to fix it though
<pmjdebruijn> hmm I'm trying to add a -dbg (with the same configure), to my darktable package
<pmjdebruijn> however I end up with two empty directories in debian/darktable and debian/darktable-dbg and two empty packages
<pmjdebruijn> while debian/tmp is filled with lots of good stuff
<pmjdebruijn> http://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<pmjdebruijn> I have this both with cdbs and debhelper
<azeem_> pmjdebruijn: do you have a debian/darktable.install
<azeem_> ?
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: you need install files ;)
<carstenh> Kasuko: is this an arch all or an arch any package?
<pmjdebruijn> shadeslayer: I was afraid of that
<pmjdebruijn> I'd expected some automagics here as well
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<carstenh> Kasuko: could be http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=577580
<pmjdebruijn> well in theory I could just install straight into debian/darktable too, right?
<ubottu> Debian bug 577580 in cdbs "python-distutils fails installing multiple arch-all packages since 0.4.72" [Important,Fixed]
<pmjdebruijn> having .install files for darktable and darktable-dbg package is a bit pointless since everything except /usr/lib/debug has to go in darktable
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: can you paste your rules files?
<pmjdebruijn> I could
<shadeslayer> please do :)
<pmjdebruijn> just a minute different machine, I need to reattach my screen :)
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<Kasuko> carstenh: so essentially I am SOL till the builders use cdbs?
<pmjdebruijn> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/11KNLfrd (debian/rules)
<carstenh> Kasuko: they use cdbs, but possibly a buggy version or something completly different is broken in your package.  at least you begin to understand why many people don't use cdbs ;)
<shadeslayer> hmmm.. that seems about right.. why isnt it installing files then :/
<pmjdebruijn> I didn't have .install files yet
<pmjdebruijn> I tried that just a minute ago
<pmjdebruijn> failed because of a typo
<shadeslayer> :P
<pmjdebruijn> I just wanted to check if that's the proper way
<carstenh> Kasuko: (because black magic is fine if it works but if it does not it is hard to debug)
<pmjdebruijn> also in there a .install struction to take everything _Except_ something
<shadeslayer> having install files is the proper way
<shadeslayer> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> is*
<shadeslayer> uh wait... no
<shadeslayer> afaik .install files install everything inside them
<pmjdebruijn> right :(
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: you need to document which files you didnt install
<Kasuko> carstenh: ya its installing version 0.4.59 on the chroot but that bug is fixed in 0.4.81 :(
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: put them in debian/not-installed
<Kasuko> carstenh: so essentially you are saying learn debhelper :P
<pmjdebruijn> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: if you dont install something,you have to put it in debian/not-installed
<pmjdebruijn> shadeslayer: that's not what I ment
<pmjdebruijn> shadeslayer: I just wanted to install everything into darktable.install but /usr/lib/debug which goes into darktable-dbg
<shadeslayer> pmjdebruijn: yes i know,but just giving you more info :)
<pmjdebruijn> the point is I wouldn't have to update darktable.install every time the content changes
<shadeslayer> yep
<carstenh> Kasuko: does it work for newer versions?
<Kasuko> carstenh: does what work for newer versions?
<geser> Kasuko: looking at your build problem: it looks like it doesn't need any compilation for a specific python version. What's the XS-Python-Version value for that package?
<carstenh> Kasuko: building on karmic fails, karmic is more than a year old. did the autobuilder try to build it on lucid or on maverick?
<Kasuko> no, I was going to build it on karmic then copy to lucid and maverick
<carstenh> Kasuko: but listen to geser, he is more experienced with python
<Kasuko> geser: 2.5
<Kasuko> carstenh: I listen to everyone :P
<Kasuko> geser: yes, it's pretty much a simple python program. All it needs is some features from 2.5 (and they are only to remove deprication warnings)
<geser> try XS-Python-Version: all or build-depend on python-all (as this would pull in python2.5 and python2.6)
<Kasuko> geser: should I be using XS-Python-Version still or debian/pyversions?
<Kasuko> geser: giving it a try, uploaded ... waiting for build
<Kasuko> Aw crap, I have screwed the PPA up
<shadeslayer> Kasuko: which one?
<Kasuko> my pyxis one, I deleted the ubuntu1 version and was trying to reupload it. I should have just made an ubuntu2 version right?
<Kasuko> ppa:pyxis/pyxis
<shadeslayer> noo
<shadeslayer> Kasuko: give me the link
<shadeslayer> Kasuko: do you know how to version packages in ppa's?
<Kasuko> https://launchpad.net/~pyxis/+archive/pyxis
<shadeslayer> Kasuko: look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental for hints
<shadeslayer> awww....
<shadeslayer> pyxis 0.1-0ubuntu1 <<
<Kasuko> ... what?
<Kasuko> ok I will add the ~ppa1 in
<Kasuko> one question
<shadeslayer> Kasuko: ok,when you upload to PPA's add something like ~lucid1~ppa1 or ~ppa1
<Kasuko> would it be 0ubuntu0~ppa1?
<shadeslayer> well.. since this package is currently not in debian but in ubuntu,it should be 0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> thats my take...
<Kasuko> But its not in Ubuntu
<Kasuko> This is the first it is being packaged. Actually the first it's being distributed
<shadeslayer> Kasuko:  i meant that since your uploading the first ubuntu package :P
<Kasuko> ok
<Kasuko> also since it isn't distribution specific I was told I didn't need a ~lucid1
<maxb> Typically I'd call something -0ppa1 in this scenario
<shadeslayer> maxb: 0ubuntu1-0ppa1 ?
<maxb> No, just upstreamwhatever-0ppa1
<shadeslayer> seems reasonable ..
<Kasuko> maxb: pyxis_0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> Kasuko: no pyxis_0.1-0ppa1
<Kasuko> alright
<maxb> The reason not to do 0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 here, is that version sounds like 1) Ubuntu packaged 0.1-0ubuntu1, and then 2) I backported it in my ppa
<Kasuko> maxb: I agree, but I was thinking it would have been more like 0ubuntu0~ppa1 but just ppa1 makes more sense
<Kasuko> will there be any issues if I do want to get it into the ubuntu repos?
<maxb> You are right, there used to be some poor advice on a launchpad wiki which had people doing the ubuntu0~ppa thing far too often
<Kasuko> so if I version it ppa1 and then version ubuntu1 comes out which superscedes what?
<maxb> Issues of what kind? The only thing related to versioning is that all of your PPA versions should be "less than" the version number which would be assigned to a first ubuntu upload
<maxb> In this case, 0ppa1 is less than 0ubuntu1 so it all works out nicely
<maxb> This is because "u" is later in the alphabet than "p"
<Kasuko> oh ok, I wasn't sure how alphanumerical characters worked
<Kasuko> maxb: thank you for your help, I guess I should stop assume wiki's words are laws :P
<maxb> Wikis are helpful, but ultimately they *are* editable by pretty much anyone, so well-meaning misinformation may be present
<Kasuko> and its GOOD! Thank You all!
<lfaraone> If I'm just doing a package rename, is there an easy way to streamline the process for the Archive Admins? (the content is the same)
<fabrice_sp> who just uploaded aceitoneiso?
<fabrice_sp> it still FTBFS for me in amd64
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, ?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: please take a look on MoM/universe, package yakuake, maybe you'll be interested in merge
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: yes?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: im overloaded with merges ^_^
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: i uploaded aceitoneiso - it builds on amd64
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i can do it after this week only
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: no problem for me
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, strange, as I updated my chroot before building it :-/
<fabrice_sp> you're using sbuild or pbuilder?
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: pbuilder
<fabrice_sp> hmm, I'm using sbuild
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: are you behind a mirror?
<fabrice_sp> not really: only caching packages
<geser> bdrung: argh
<bdrung> geser: ?
<fabrice_sp> but I can see the libqtwebkit-dev package in my chroot
<geser> bdrung: how did you convince soyuz to accept "Architecture: linux-any
<geser> "?
<geser> bug #605002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605002 in Soyuz "Soyuz doesn't accept upload with "Architecture: linux-any"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605002
<geser> bdrung: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acetoneiso/2.2.2-2 has no build records
<fabrice_sp> I saw that: i thought it tookt time
<bdrung> geser: i wasn't aware of that bug. i didn't argued with soyuz - it just accepted the package.
<geser> bdrung: I looks like you need to upload it again with Architecure: any to get build records
<geser> bdrung: you uploaded it with syncpackage from u-d-t, right?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: handed over merge to yofel :D
<shadeslayer> but he will need a bit of help :D
<bdrung> geser: yes
<Laney> wgrant: what's wrong with the Haskell mdt page? It says tons of packages are outdated in sid when they aren't
<tyarusso> Anyone alive to tell me what I'm doing wrong with debconf?  The questions are asked during a dpkg-reconfigure, but not during installation.  https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonyyarusso/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1241047/+listing-archive-extra for source.
<kees> tyarusso: debconf defaults to using the system-set priority level (high by default) when installing, and dpkg-reconfigure implies -plow
<kees> tyarusso: and I think you only need the final "db_go"
<kees> but I'm rather guessing at this point :0
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> i downloaded a package with "bzr branch lp:ubuntu/xf86-input-wacom" , changed the package to a new upstream version and want to push th package now back to launchpad and send a merge request. how can i push the package to launchpad?
<toabctl> i tried "brz push lp:~toabctl/ubuntu/xf86-input-wacom/new_upstream_0.10.7" but this does not work. any ideas?
<tyarusso> kees: Okay, so I have one question set as "low" and one as "high", so from that I would expect the latter to be asked at least, wouldn't it?  As for the db_go point, I have no idea, although I thought the samples I found had it after each.
 * tyarusso is rather amazed at how hard it seems to be to find someone well-versed in debconf - I thought everyone used this!
<geser> toabctl: try "lp:~toabctl/ubuntu/maverick/xf86-input-wacom/new_upstream_0.10.7", don't if this is really the issue
<geser> tyarusso: debconf is required for user interaction but not every package needs user interaction and depend on the work someone does or the package he touches, he might never need to touch debconf
<ari-tczew> bdrung: very, very quick response. thanks!
<tyarusso> geser: Fine, s/everyone/lots of people/ :P
<geser> tyarusso: if you don't find here an answer, try asking #debian-devel@OFTC; DDs should have some knowledge of debconf too :)
<tyarusso> geser: #debian-devel eh?  (I've been trying #debian-mentors; wasn't sure if the other was appropriate)
<geser> hmm
<geser> I don't know which one is better, I'm not very familiar with the #debian-* channels
<tyarusso> mmk
 * tyarusso will just try things until he either gets an answer or gets yelled at
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-21
<MTecknology> Is this a BSD license?  http://dpaste.com/220330/
<ScottK> MTecknology: BSD like, but not precisely BSD.
<MTecknology> ScottK: so he came up with his own license?
<ScottK> I'm guessing he copied it from somewhere.
<MTecknology> How far off is it from being BSD?
<MTecknology> actually... http://www.opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php
<MTecknology> It looks like only the third bullet is missing..
<MTecknology> ScottK: or am I wrong?
<ScottK> Probably not (sorry, no time to read it)
<MTecknology> ScottK: ok, thanks
<micahg> should I be running into criss-cross merges with udd merges?
<bilalakhtar> Good morning everyone. It appears that when I switched to UDD, my patches stopped getting sponsored. Is there really a differentiation like this? or sponsors are fair on both affairs?
<maco> bilalakhtar: what do you mean? you mean you're making branches and attaching them but not using debdiffs? are you remembering to submit merge proposals for those branches?
<maco> james_w: how do i get on the list of people notified of merge proposals being submitted, by the way?
<bilalakhtar> maco: yes, I am proposing merge. see http://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> see so many branches have merge proposals\
<maco> bilalakhtar: then i suspect its just because the list of people who receive notification of merge proposals is tiny (like...james_w and cjwatson and ummm none others i know of) with no instructions on how to join it
<bilalakhtar> maco: so what should I do?
<micahg> bilalakhtar: 4 of your merges show up on teh sponsoring page
<bilalakhtar> maco: yes, they do, but no response
<maco> pokr a sponsor like you'd do anyway?
 * maco never had anything sponsored without flat-out asking for a sponsor on irc
<bilalakhtar> maco: oh
<micahg> bilalakhtar: we're still short on sponsors
<bilalakhtar> maco: but, 4-5 of my debdiff merges got sponsored easilt
<bilalakhtar> easily
<bilalakhtar> and by easily, I mean within 2-3 days without having to come here
<bilalakhtar> the problem is with UDD. Perhaps sponsors find debdiffs easier ?
<maco> some do, yes. havent all learned the new way
<maco> teaching old dogs new tricks, as it were
<maco> micahg: why only 4 of the 6 show on the sponsor page?
<micahg> maco: idk, I only saw 4
<maco> weird
<bilalakhtar> maco: the rest have been commented by sponsors and set 'needs fixing'
<bilalakhtar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubuntu/maverick/selinux-basics/merge-603595/+merge/29547
<bilalakhtar> and
<bilalakhtar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubuntu/maverick/gpsdrive/merge-605350/+merge/29852
<bilalakhtar> maco: but this one https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubuntu/maverick/selinux-basics/merge-603595/+merge/29547 should be shown on sponsorship page, as I have fixed all the stuff pointed out by Stefano
<maco> gah lp login has switched to the left side of the screen. confusing
<maco> bilalakhtar: i think you want the "resubmit proposal" button on the right
<bilalakhtar> maco: lp login on the left? when? Not for me, right now
<bilalakhtar> ok, I will do that
<bilalakhtar> maco: done
<maco> if im guessing right about how it works, thatll put it back on the sponsor page
<micahg> is there a UDD channel?
<maco> ah!
<maco> i think also the "request another review" button and putting in ubuntu-sponsors would work
<maco> it likely goes by that team being listed, but once stefano had taken it for review it went off the list
<bilalakhtar> maco: you are motu, right?
<maco> yes
<maco> i cant sponsor on the slow slow awful network im on right now though. if you poke me in about 12 hours i can do an upload from work though
<bilalakhtar> Stefano was right on the gpsdrive merge. nothing is remaining, once I had solved a few issues. So, I am forwarding patch for bug #325288 to debian and requesting sync.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325288 in gpsdrive (Ubuntu) "gpsdrive-scripts: geo-code should use /bin/bash" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325288
<bilalakhtar> maco: I just need you to review sync. can you do that, please ?
<maco> er... do what?
<maco> i thought syncing was for archive admins
<micahg> maco: syncs need a sponsor ack
<bilalakhtar> exactly ^^
<maco> oh
<bilalakhtar> maco: bug #605350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605350 in gpsdrive (Ubuntu) "Please sync gpsdrive 2.10~pre4-6.dfsg-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605350
<bilalakhtar> oops, setting it to new now
<bilalakhtar> bug #605350
 * micahg goes to do a merge to feed the builders :)
<micahg> do the Ubuntu builders understand this notation in control: libgudev-1.0-dev [linux-any]]
<bilalakhtar> hyperair: hello and welcome
<wgrant> micahg: I'm not sure if it's been rolled out yet, but support for [linux-any] in build-deps was added to trunk a couple of days ago.
<micahg> wgrant: what's the worst that would happen if I upload with it (asumming it builds locally)
<wgrant> micahg: The build will fail.
<micahg> wgrant: k, in which case, I bump the changelog and get rid of the fields?
<wgrant> Or it chooses an alternative dep.
<wgrant> micahg: Or convince lamont to upgrade the buildds, then hit retry.
 * micahg still needs to convince lamont to upload the new nmap :)
<james_w> maco: you can subscribe to the ubuntu-reviews mailing list
<micahg> wgrant: fails in pbuilder, I'll fix the deps in the control file
<bilalakhtar> Are merges allowed after FeatureFreeze ?
<bilalakhtar> ok, got it. NO
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: if they're requested before the FF, yes
<micahg> bilalakhtar: depends if they are feature changes
<geser> bilalakhtar: like micahg said, depending on the changes merges can be allowed or need an exception
<geser> bilalakhtar: new upstream version most likely need an exception, but merging e.g. from -1ubuntu1 to -2 is no problem (unless this introduces a new feature)
<bilalakhtar> ok
<bilalakhtar> so FF really means FEATURE freeze
<geser> yes
<bilalakhtar> geser: are you free?
<geser> yes
<bilalakhtar> geser: could you please check bug #605350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605350 in gpsdrive (Ubuntu) "Please sync gpsdrive 2.10~pre4-6.dfsg-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605350
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: could you link the debian bug report to the LP one?
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: I have done it. see bug #325288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325288 in gpsdrive (Ubuntu) "gpsdrive-scripts: geo-code should use /bin/bash" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325288
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: if it's not accepted yet from debian we can't sync the package and we have to proceed with a merge, if it's not applied before the debian freeze, proceed with a merge then
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: but Stefano commented "Nothing is remaining now"
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: check the debian package changelog if you have any doubt on it
<bilalakhtar> yes, nothing is remaining, Stefano is correct, but I think stefano forgot about this bug, which I fixed myself
<Riddell> geser: ping
<Riddell> geser: your acetoneiso upload got caught in the qtwebkit transition we're doing
<Riddell> geser: can you upload with the build-dep changed to libqtwebkit-dev
 * Rhonda blinks at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libX11/commit/?id=554d
<plars> I'm seeing a warning: "This package could not be extracted; there's no browsable directory for it on REVU" on something I uploaded, but I can't seem to find an explanation of what causes that
<BlackZ> plars: does the package use quilt 3.0 ?
<Rhonda> What's quilt 3.0?
<plars> source format 3, yes, but I don't currently need any patches, so no quilt
<Rhonda> plars: REVU doesn't support source format 3 yet, sorry.
<BlackZ> Rhonda: I meant quilt with the source format 3 ;)
<plars> Rhonda: ah, so should I have done something else?  I was not too familiar with the source format stuff, but from what I read it sounded like I should use 3 unless I had a good reason not to
<Rhonda> BlackZ: It's a bad misnamer, though. But that's a different story.
<Rhonda> plars: Use the same source format than what the package uses in Debian.
<Rhonda> Or isn't it in Debian? If not, why not? :)
<plars> Rhonda: this is a new package
 * Rhonda . o O ( to me REVU would be a good reason not to use 3 ;) )
<geser> Riddell: the latest upload of acetoneiso build-depends on libqtwebkit-dev only already. The unmodified Debian package had "libqt4-dev (<< 4:4.7.0~beta2) | libqtwebkit-dev" in Build-Depends but due a bug in the buildds it got resolved wrongly and the package FTBFS and I dropped the first part of it.
<juli_> Hello. Could you please review a new package felix-osgi-obr required for NetBeans 6.9 packages. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/felix-osgi-obr. Thanks
<ScottK> geser: Is there a bug so wgrant can fix it?
<wgrant> ScottK: There is a bug.
<wgrant> I'm working on porting LP to use a modern, system sbuild.
<wgrant> Which should fix it.
<ScottK> wgrant: Thanks.  Sounds lovely.
<wgrant> But it's a couple of months off at least.
<ScottK> Yes, doesn't sound trivial.
<wgrant> Our sbuild currently has some wonderful, wonderful hack.s
<ScottK> Not suprising.
<geser> ScottK: yes, that issue is filed as bug #594916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594916 in Launchpad Auto Build System "buildd doesn't correctly check versioned ORed build-dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594916
<ScottK> Thanks.
<geser> ScottK: can you fix bug #607429? or is an AA with shell access needed? (it's an archive inconsistency)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607429 in java-common (Ubuntu) "Move gcj-native-helper from universe to main on i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607429
<ScottK> geser: needs shell access.
<StevenK> geser: DOne.
<StevenK> s/O/o/
<geser> thanks
<lfaraone> The prefered method for sponsorship requests for new upstream versions using 3.0 (quilt) is to provide a link to the orig.tar.gz and upload as a patch the debian.tar.gz, right?
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: if the watch file works, you prabbly don't need to provide the orig.tar.gz
<micahg> do I need to worry about non-linux arches in Ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: you can also use the UDD approach (use bzr merge-upstream)
<ScottK> micahg: No.
<micahg> ScottK: k, thanks
<micahg> ScottK: what's the arch reference called after the package in the control file:  libgudev-1.0-dev [linux-any] so I can mention in the change log that I'm dropping it
<ScottK> Why are you dropping it?
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't require it, but it doesn't hurt.
<micahg> I had trouble in pbuilder with it, is there some flag I'm missing?
<tumbleweed> didin't I see something about soyuz also not liking linux-all?
<micahg> ScottK: pbuilder can't find the build-deps, I figured that soyuz wouldn't have any better luk
<micahg> *luck
<ScottK> That's relatively recently.  I'm guessing you're on Lucid with your pbuilder?
<ScottK> recently/recent.
<micahg> ScottK: yes, but in a maverick pbuilder
<ScottK> If it doesn't work in Maverick, we need to get that fixed as it's supported.
<micahg> ScottK: so I should upload w/out testing?  wgrant told me it hit the buildd trunk recently
<ScottK> I'd upload to a PPA and see what happens.
<micahg> ScottK: ok
<micahg> BlackZ: congrats on becoming MOTU
<BlackZ> thanks micahg :)
<shadeslayer> BlackZ: kongrats :D
<BlackZ> thanks shadeslayer, thanks all ;)
 * shadeslayer just got his first package into debian
<lfaraone> I have a local mirror of maverick and lucid. Is there a way I can have pbuilder use that rather than duplicating these packages in the cache when it downloads from the local mirror via HTTP?
<lfaraone> Unrelated, if a package was removed in say, Intrepid, does it count as new if we reupload it now in maverick?
<shadeslayer> lfaraone: yes
<shadeslayer> to the first question ;)
<lfaraone> shadeslayer: okay, how can I do that? :)
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: and to the second question
<JontheEchidna> lfaraone: I'm fairly sure that it'll have to go through both binary and source new queue
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<tumbleweed> then you can do whatever you want in there
<tumbleweed> oh, misread
<shadeslayer> lfaraone: well ^^ or you can modify ~/.pbuilderrc
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: APTCACHE="" in pbuilderrc
<carstenh> or you use --aptcache ""
<mhall119> is there a way to make a package depend on $pkg-gnome if the user has gnome installed, and $pkg-xfce otherwise?
<mhall119> specifically, I'm going to make a qimo-session-xfce (for Qimo), and qimo-session-gnome (for Edubuntu)
<mhall119> but if someone wants to install qimo-desktop, and they already have gnome, I want to use qimo-session-gnome, otherwise I want to use qimo-session-xfce
<geser> ScottK: soyuz doesn't support "Architecture: linux-any" yet (bug #605002) and the buildds don't know what to do with "[linux-any]" in build dependencies either (bug #604981)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605002 in Soyuz "Soyuz doesn't accept upload with "Architecture: linux-any"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604981 in Launchpad Auto Build System "The buildd doesn't support [linux-any] in build dependencies" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604981
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.  It needs to get fixed since Debian is using this.
<ScottK> wgrant: Does ^^^ wait your sbuild update or is there more hope?
<geser> the buildd fix probably just need deploying
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: around?
<geser> mhall119: I don't know of any possibility to do that
<jasem> Hi, any issues with launchpad? tried to upload a package but no notification at all?
<jpds> jasem: Do you mind if I PM you?
<jasem> jpds: not at all
<om26er> hi! I downloaded the gnome-disk-utility branch, changed debian/changelog added a patch in debian/patches and also a text entry for the name of the patch in debian/series after I did debcommit patch is not applied and the branch looks like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/lucid/gnome-disk-utility/gnome-disk-utility-fix-414107/revision/23 what am I doing wrong?
<tumbleweed> om26er: did you bzr add the patch ?
<ari-tczew> lool: libsmbios 2.2.26 already available in maverick. you can merge package in Debian.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: thanks for sponsoring ^^
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: the package isn't in great shape
<tumbleweed> but I think it's ok
<lfaraone> Pyabiword is FTBFS in configure with "checking whether pythonstamp-autotools version >= 2.3... configure: error: too old". I have no idea what pythonstamp is, grepping for it in the source shows nothing, and googling for it only shows up the bug report I submitted to LP. What is this, exactly?
<lfaraone> (when running ./configure on lucid, there is no mention of pythonstamp)
<MichealH> What is MOTU?
<lfaraone> !motu | MichealH
<ubottu> MichealH: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<MichealH> Okay... So how would I package and upload toUniverse?
<lfaraone> MichealH: well, is it a package that already exists in Ubuntu, or is it a new package?
<shadeslayer> MichealH: you cant directly
<shadeslayer> you need a sponsor :D
<MichealH> And how would I sponsor or get a sponsor
<lfaraone> MichealH: what shadeslayer said. but the way to seek sponsorship is different depending on which.
<jasem> tried to upload a package to my ppa but got this in the email: The source libindi - 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/maverick and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution
<lfaraone> jasem: you need to give it a later version number.
<BlackZ> hey lfaraone
<lfaraone> hey BlackZ
<jasem> lfaraone: why? I just make it 0.6.2, the one in ubuntu is 0.6.2 and I check launchpad also
<MichealH> shadeslayer: How would I sponsor or "Get a sponsor?"
<jasem> sorry, the one in maverick is 0.6.1
<lfaraone> jasem: right, it needs to be gt that in maverick.
<shadeslayer> MichealH: yep, if the package is already in ubuntu then you need a sponsor who will upload to the correct archive,if its a new package you will have to upload to revu to get your package reviewed
<BlackZ> MichealH: is it a new package or an existing package?
<lfaraone> jasem: did you already upload that version to the PPA?
<lfaraone> BlackZ: already asked that :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<BlackZ> lfaraone: I seen ;)
<MichealH> BlackZ: I want to help by patching existing packages
<MichealH> Or updating them...
<BlackZ> MichealH: if it's an existing package please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess ; if it's a new package please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jasem> lfaraone: Yes, I tried to upload it to my ppa but I got that email message instead. I tried several times before that because there were no email messages at all.
<lfaraone> jasem: check if it's in your PPA already :)
<BlackZ> MichealH: well, so I think you should start to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<MichealH> Ok
<BlackZ> if you have any questions, just ask here
<jasem> lfaraone: I checked a bazillion time! https://edge.launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/+archive/ppa
<BlackZ> if somebody knows your problem and is around you will probably get an answer
<lfaraone> jasem: odd. ask in #launchpad.
<jasem> ok will do that
<shadeslayer> ok.. im a bit confused, in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop , where did the karmic release go ? 0_o
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+publishinghistory
<shadeslayer> ah thanks
<lfaraone> Hm... It looks like pyabiword's ./configure is being regenerated during the build. Damned if I can find out where. Anybody have an idea? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/pyabiword/maverick/annotate/head:/debian/rules
<BlackZ> lfaraone: new version of pytrainer won't run, any suggestion on it?
<lfaraone> BlackZ: what does it do when it doens't run, beside not run? :D
<BlackZ> lfaraone: from command line I get some stuff, from the menù it simply does not run
<BlackZ> s/menù/menu
<BlackZ> let me find it, hold on
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: I'm busy looking at it
<BlackZ> lfaraone: try to apply http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51041026/pytrainer_1.7.2-1ubuntu1.debdiff on the debian package, install it and try to run it
<lfaraone> BlackZ: right now I'm a bit swamped trying to un-foul-up pyabiword, or I would. :(
<BlackZ> (if you could try with the debian package too, it would be nice)
<BlackZ> OK, will try tonight
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: I can tell you what the bug is, but not the fix
<lfaraone> tumbleweed: yeah, I saw "PYTHON=pythonstamp-autotools" in the log , is that what you mean?
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: the bug is that configure doesn't know about python2.6
<tumbleweed> (I think)
<BlackZ> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lmms/0.4.5-0ubuntu3 any idea on that? it FTBFS in the latest test rebuild: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<mr_pouit> lfaraone: try not to the shipped python.m4 copy
<mr_pouit> *not to use
<tumbleweed> lfaraone: easy solution
<tumbleweed> use the system python-autotools.mk instead of the embedded one
<c_korn> will packages.ubuntu.com ever be updated to maverick ?
<tumbleweed> good question, known bug :/
<BlackZ> the solution is to mail the webmaster there
<BlackZ> but I think a lot of people already did that
<c_korn> I hope he is just busy and not that something bad happened to him
<geser> BlackZ: try if adding "using namespace stk;" after the includes in the .h file fixes it
<BlackZ> geser: I'll try, thanks
<raywang> hi, for anyone who knows me, please take 1 min to write a comment or testimonials for me on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RayWang , I'm going to apply a ubuntu contributing developer, it's much appreciated!!! :-)
<raywang> oops, it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RayWang/UbuntuContributingDeveloperApplication
<raywang> thanks a lot for anyone who has a little time to write on a comment on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RayWang/UbuntuContributingDeveloperApplication for applying ubuntu contributing developer,
<ari-tczew> raywang: I see no packages uploaded to Ubuntu on your LP page.
<raywang> ari-tczew, well, they are from debian
<raywang> ari-tczew, try to search mono-uia from packages.ubuntu.com
<raywang> use source package name
<raywang> ari-tczew, thanks for reading! :-)
<ari-tczew> raywang: I'm already Ubuntu Contributing Developer so I can review your work whether you should be
<tumbleweed> raywang: yes, you should probably link to your debian QA page
<raywang> ah, ok, thanks, I'll do it.
<ari-tczew>   * add licenses of debian/*.
<ari-tczew> that's all?
<raywang> ari-tczew, what?
<raywang> I have changed my email address once
<ari-tczew> raywang: I want see more your work.
<raywang> yes, will provide my qa page shortly. :)
<ari-tczew> at this moment you can get only -1 from me
<raywang> ari-tczew, hehe I'm sorry
<raywang> ari-tczew, here is my qa page, http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=rawang%40novell.com
<raywang> ari-tczew, and this one is for another email address, http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=wanglei1123%40gmail.com
<tumbleweed> raywang: without much evidence of ubuntu-packaging contributions, you might find it easier to get ubuntu membership through your regional membership board
<ari-tczew> raywang: debian qa pages, nice, but you're going to _ubuntu_ contributing developer.
<raywang> well, those packages that I plan to package for Ubuntu initially, but some developer suggested me to package for debian, and sync them to ubuntu
<raywang> so for ubuntu qa page, there is not a link to my qa page :(
<ari-tczew> raywang: and he good suggests you, but if you want to join Ubuntu Development environment, you should really contribute to ubuntu
<BlackZ> raywang: the best way is to get them in debian for get them in ubuntu as well, what we are saying is to work on ubuntu packages (merges, bugfix, etc.)
<ari-tczew> syncs, merges, security updates, ftbfs fixes
<raywang> oh, i see
<tumbleweed> raywang: yeah, contributing to debian is fantastic, but you intend to join MOTU and MOTUs work on lots of packages, not just their own
<tumbleweed> so you need to show that you are actually doing that :)
<raywang> yes, I'm more clear now, thanks all of you, I'll try my best to be more competent for being a ubuntu contributing developer
<BlackZ> raywang: if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask here
<raywang> I will be see you guys sooner or later again. :-)
<raywang> sure, thanks a lot! :)
<fabrice_sp> micahg, about #375196
<fabrice_sp> bug 375196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375196 in Ubuntu "Please sync doctrine (1.2.2-1) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375196
<fabrice_sp> it FTBFS
<micahg> fabrice_sp: hmm, I tried it for Lucid, I guess I didn't try it for maverick, please unsubscribe sponsors and I will look into it
<fabrice_sp> as you want: I just put it as incomplete
<fabrice_sp> but I also can unsubscribe sponsors
<micahg> fabrice_sp: oh, if that holds other people from wasting time on it, that's fine, thanks
<fabrice_sp> yep
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<micahg> fabrice_sp: great, I'll try to get it fixed this weekend :)
<micahg> fabrice_sp: sorry for the troube;l
<micahg> *trouble
<fabrice_sp> perfect ;-) as the number is quite old, few people will check it anyway :-)
<fabrice_sp> np: it happens ;-)
<micahg> the ITP was open for a long while and just hit sid
<fabrice_sp> that's why the bug report is so old
<micahg> fabrice_sp: I filed the needs packaging bug as soon as I started using it :)
<fabrice_sp> more than one year ago, then :-)
<micahg> yep :)
<micahg> it's amazing how many bugs are filed in LP in 1 yr
<sebner> micahg: amazing = depressing? ;P
<fabrice_sp> yeah: that's why we are not able to close them all :-)
<fabrice_sp> lol
<micahg> well, at least the number is holding steady around 80-85k
<micahg> that's progress, I think it was increasing 10k/release before
<micahg> for open bugs
<micahg> fabrice_sp: I wonder if it FTBFS in ubuntu and not debian because of the PHP update in sid?
<fabrice_sp> it may be, yes. Anyway, only one test fails
<ari-tczew> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<BlackZ> geser: adding "using namespace stk;" after the includes fixed the FTBFS, thanks!
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-22
<doctormo> Hey lfaraone are you still doing sugar on a buntu?
<lfaraone> doctormo: yes, I am.
<doctormo> lfaraone: I was surprised to hear of your involvement when I was on my way to FOSSed
<lfaraone> doctormo: oh? why's that?
<lfaraone> doctormo: Ian told me you said hi.
<doctormo> lfaraone: normally the community is very fragmented, it was a pleasant surprise to see a project involved with someone who I consider to be inside the bowels of ubuntu packaging.
<lfaraone> doctormo: yeah, we're working on that :) thanks. more hands welcome, of course.
<doctormo> lfaraone: I'm not really a developer other than python, although I was thinking of all the google docs people when I wrote yesterday's blog post.
<ScottK> lfaraone: Got python-xpcom figured out yet?
<lfaraone> ScottK: no, I'm not very familiar with the problems faced in that situation.
<ScottK> lfaraone: Short version is xulrunner no longer ships python-xpcom which a bunch of sugar apps depend on.
<lfaraone> ScottK: is there a reason it's excluded from Ubuntu? (IIRC it's in Debian)
<ScottK> lfaraone: Debian is still on the older xulrunner that supported it.
<micahg> lfaraone: chrisccoulson said he'd look into packaging pyxpcom
<lfaraone> ScottK: ah, makes sense then.
<lfaraone> micahg: awesome. is there a way I can help out?
<micahg> lfaraone: I don't have any details at this point, as soon as I hear something, I'll let you know
<micahg> ScottK: is it ok to subscribe an AA to a bug where they only need to act on 1 task out of 4?
<ScottK> micahg: Yes, but please make sure there's a clear comment about what they need to do.
<micahg> ScottK: k, thanks
<raywang> hey there, I have a problem that I want to use apt-get to only download packages, but not installing then, i could pass -d option. but if want to download the packages to other directory rather than /var/cache/apt/archives,  is that possible? :-)
<james_w> raywang: you can do it with "aptitude download"
<raywang> jacob, if then, using aptitude system wouldn't conflict with apt system ?
<raywang> oops, sorry
<raywang> james_w, I have learned they don't share the same database
<james_w> raywang: just downloading the file doesn't do anything to the database
<raywang> ok
<james_w> and doesn't install to the system, so there is not an issue
<raywang> james_w, make sense, but they are conflict, aren't they?
<raywang> i mean if I use both to install packages
<james_w> raywang: no, it's not a problem to use both
<raywang> got it, thanks a lot :)
<raywang> james_w, by reading manpage, aptitude download just download package to current dir, then how can I specify a directory for it?
<james_w> raywang: cd :-)
<raywang> well, it can be a workaround. :-)
<raywang> thank you
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-globalmenu <-- Is there a point for getting this into Ubuntu anymore? It basically duplicates the functionality for the UNE global menu, except for GTK only and in a more hackish way.
<jcastro> LucidFox: not really
<LucidFox> I'll archive it, then?
<siretart> I'd think so. if the submitter feels otherwise, he'll probably argue about this
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/mangler-1007160700/mangler-1.2.0/debian/patches/05_zap_la.patch <-- hmmmm
<BlackZ> dholbach: sablotron has not a section so soyuz will never upload it, I reported that to debian
<LucidFox> Would a better way be patching just .am and calling dh_autoreconf?
<BlackZ> (a section in the source package)
<dholbach> BlackZ: that should be fixed in soyuz
<BlackZ> dholbach: but the package has not a section in the source package
<dholbach> ah ok
<LucidFox> Is the rule about MOTUs needing one other developer to review new packages still in effect?
<dholbach> LucidFox: I think it says "encouraged" or something
<wgrant> BlackZ, dholbach: What's this issue?
<BlackZ> wgrant: we're not able to upload a package without the section in the source package
<dholbach> wgrant: sorry, I misunderstdoof the problem
<BlackZ> dholbach: tried that
<dholbach> BlackZ: tried what?
<BlackZ> dholbach: you tried to upload sablotron
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> yes
<BlackZ> I meant that ;)
<LucidFox> In that case, could someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/juffed ? Just want one advocate and then I'll upload.
<LucidFox> been lying for a while without any comments at all
<BlackZ> LucidFox: we should encourage who wants to get a new package in ubuntu to get it in debian directly
<LucidFox> Well, thing is, unlike Ubuntu, I don't have direct upload rights into Debian :)
<LucidFox> granted, I *could* upload it to mentors.debian.net and file an ITP...
<BlackZ> LucidFox: if you want to upload it go ahead (if it's good for upload), but tell the REVU uploader to try getting it in debian directly
<LucidFox> Eh... It's mine.
<LucidFox> I packaged it
<BlackZ> LucidFox: ah, ok
<LucidFox> by the way, BlackZ, I'm looking at ppa-purge
<BlackZ> LucidFox: I have to fix some things with it -- BTW it's better to get ppa-purge just in ubuntu as debian does not support PPAs
 * LucidFox nods
<Rhonda> LucidFox: Got my shirt!!
<LucidFox> Pix plz? :)
<LucidFox> of the shirt, I mean
<Rhonda> LucidFox: http://www.cafepress.co.uk/VEWarning
<LucidFox> BlackZ> commented on ppa-purge
<BlackZ> LucidFox: I'll check
<LucidFox> Other than that looks fine, fix those problems and I'll advocate it.
<BlackZ> LucidFox: I can advocate it myself too but I'd prefer to wait
<BlackZ> I have it in my TODO list :)
<LucidFox> Wait? What for?
<BlackZ> LucidFox: some fix in debian/rules, for example: add get-orig-source
<BlackZ> LucidFox: I'll do a new upload on REVU soon
 * LucidFox nods
<geser> lfaraone: as you care about the sugar packages: what should happen to the remaining 0.84 and 0.86 sugar packages in the archive?
<LucidFox> dholbach, while on the subject of Behind MOTU: I never got an interview, because apparently I was MOTU'd before they became standard practice; is there any point in doing one now?
<dholbach> LucidFox: sure
<dholbach> LucidFox: I'd love it to be more active again, but I just don't have time for it any more :-/
<LucidFox> dholbach> So, who could I contact to have an interview? Your successor?
<LucidFox> When one emerges, that is
<LucidFox> For that matter, how are the interviews done? In real time IM, or in voice chat, or does the interviewee send a text file with all the answers at once?
<dholbach> LucidFox: I just sent an email
<dholbach> LucidFox: and it was very boring because I always used the same questions :)
<LucidFox> Heh
<dholbach> LucidFox: I'll send you one :-P
<LucidFox> I suppose I could volunteer to succeed you - after my interview is done, though, because it would be odd to interview myself :)
<dholbach> awesome
<LucidFox> Yes, I saw your email in the mailing list, that's why I was asking
<dholbach> LucidFox: if you have a wordpress.com account, can you let me know which email you used to register with?
<dholbach> LucidFox: and nigelb wants to be co-editor
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> a team!
<nigelb> LucidFox: ah, you're there too :)
<nigelb> do you want to interview yourself or want me to do it ? :p
<LucidFox> I jut said it would be odd to interview myself, so I'd rather let either dholbach or you do it
<dholbach> LucidFox: just about to send that mail
<LucidFox> and dholbach, my wordpress.com email is the same as here, sikon@ubuntu.com, account name LucidFox
<dholbach> thanks LucidFox
<dholbach> nigelb: your wordpress.com email you registered with?
<nigelb> nigelbabu@gmail
<dholbach> LucidFox, nigelb: done
<dholbach> in the past I interviewed people who just joined MOTU team
<dholbach> maybe it'd make sense to move to people who join ubuntu-dev now? I don't know
<dholbach> I'll leave that to you guys :)
<dholbach> oh and also add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews
<nigelb> LucidFox: what is your TZ?
<LucidFox> UTC+6, UTC+7 DST
<xelister> hi,  how would I go about customizing an ubuntu live CD
<xelister> I just need to have some script auto-run (after X is started),  change default config (disable gfx effects etc)   and perhaps remove list of packages on cd
<nigelb> LucidFox: ok, we're only 2 to 2.5 hours apart.  Talk in the evening? (I'm at work now)
<LucidFox> Sure
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> LucidFox, nigelb: thanks so much!
<dholbach> LucidFox, nigelb: agraner also does some interviews, maybe she has a few ideas how to do stuff as well
<dholbach> ROCK!
<nigelb> dholbach: yeah, watiting for oscon to end
<BlackZ> LucidFox: new version of ppa-purge uploaded to REVU
<BlackZ> however I did not created the get-orig-source rule in debian/rules as a Vcs field is already in debian/control , so you will be warned if there's a new branch
<tumbleweed> BlackZ: get-orig-source is for building repacks, it shouldn't have anything to do with Vcs
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: in this case you can use bzr-builddeb
<BlackZ> if you put a Vcs field in debian/control it will warn you about the new branch
<tumbleweed> BlackZ: are you saying that the upstream maintains /debian too?
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: yes
<tumbleweed> aah, in that case it's probably best to think of it as a native package
<tumbleweed> then you don't need get-orig-source
<BlackZ> actually I'm not sure if it can be a native ubuntu package
<tumbleweed> then it might be best to fork the packaging. What if we need to change something?
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: well, upstream has different things in debian/ than us, this is one of the reason why I'm not advocating it yet
<BlackZ> I need to talk with upstream
<tumbleweed> BlackZ: um, I'd just completely ignore upstream's /debian and overwrite it with our own (unless they want to maintain it in Ubuntu)
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: this is what I'm doing
<tumbleweed> then drop the Vcs-Bzr entry beacues it won't be accurate
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: I was just about to do that ;)
<tumbleweed> right. and if upstream doesn't produce tarballs, we should still have get-orig-source
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: I will check, for now I'd upload it on REVU so anyone can check it
<BlackZ> tumbleweed: thanks for the hint, dropped :)
<lfaraone> geser: well, they work IIRC, so there's no real reason to remove them, I guess.
<geser> lfaraone: "Package sugar-calculate-activity version 30-5 has an unmet dep:", "Depends: python-sugar-0.84 | python-sugar-0.86" and sugar-base-0.84 got deleted with "sugar .84 removing in favour of .88" and the same for sugar-base-0.86
<lfaraone> geser: all of those activities should be forward-compatible, so file a bug and we'll correct the deps.
<geser> lfaraone: done, I've files some unmetdeps bugs on sugar packages and made sure that the sugarteam is subscribed to them (two of those packages have also a removal request filed, so please decide what to do with them)
<lfaraone> geser: awesome, thanks.
<dupondje> BlackZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tulip/+bug/608628 => updated debdiff :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608628 in tulip (Ubuntu) "Please merge tulip 3.1.2-2.3 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<cosme> dupondje, in your last debdiff
<cosme> Change libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev to libgl1-mesa-dev in Build-Depends, this fix FTBFS (LP:#553638)
<cosme> should be duanedesign, Change libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev to libgl1-mesa-dev in Build-Depends, this fix FTBFS (LP: #553638)
<dupondje> err cosme what wrong exactly ?
<cosme> (LP:#553638) -> (LP: #553638)
<dupondje> oh, it was a copy/paste. i'll change
<lfaraone> geser: just fyi re bug 608766, IIRC the new pippy uploaded yesterday is uninstallable in Maverick (as well as unstable)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608766 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "iter_changes on caching logwalker supports only one prefix" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608766
 * lfaraone is currently setting up a stable VM to see if that's the case.
<dupondje> cosme: new debdiff uploaded :)
<geser> hmm, why did ubottu return a wrong subject for that bug?
<lfaraone> bug git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity.git
<geser> lfaraone: so better not sync it? the current version in the archive has a versioned build-dependency on a virtual package
<lfaraone> * bug 608766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608766 in sugar-pippy-activity (Ubuntu) "Sync sugar-pippy-activity 36~dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608766
<lfaraone> ah, now it gets it right. odd.
<lfaraone> geser: well, python-box2d (the non-existant package it depends on) is packaged and ready for sponsoring in Debian, but it's not yet there yet.
<lfaraone> geser: once the package is in and synced over, we should be good.
<MTecknology> dholbach: I nominate persia!
<LucidFox> dholbach, nigelb> Sent my interview answers
<nigelb> dholbach: what's the process that we have to do?
<tuxracer_> dholbach: thank you for the very nice introduction on the developer week
<dholbach> MTecknology: for what?
<dholbach> nigelb: ask questions, blog, add to wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews :)
<dholbach> LucidFox: super, I'll have a look tomorrow
<dholbach> tuxracer_: anytime :)
<MTecknology> dholbach: the blog
<dholbach> MTecknology: sure, but I was planing to hand off the interviews to LucidFox and nigelb
<MTecknology> dholbach: or that - Just wanted to mention it :)
<shadeslayer> hmm.. any one who can sync choqok ?
<shadeslayer> bug 608378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608378 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Sync choqok 0.9.81-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608378
<Steve132> I'm rebuilding the package gcc-mingw32
<Steve132> from package source
<Steve132> and I noticed that although it builds 32-bit g++
<Steve132> it is configured to not build 64-bit targeted g++
<Steve132> but it does build amd64-mingw32-gcc and all the binutils and the cstdlib for the 32-bit hosted 64-bit targeted cross
<Steve132> so, I figured "This is easy..." and I added --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran
<Steve132> in the debian/rules file
<Steve132> and rebuilt and reinstalled the package.  Everything went fine, but a simple "Hello World" example could not find #include<iostream>...which leads me to believe that somehow libstdc++ didn't get built or installed
<Steve132> Anyone got any hints?
<nigelb> Just so that you all know, Rhonda is taking a class in #ubuntu-classroom now about working with debian BTS :)
<TheMuso> /quit
<shadeslayer> TheMuso: still here :P
<TheMuso> shadeslayer: Yeah I am connecting to IRC via a bip proxy. I meant to type /quit to exit from my irssi client.
<shadeslayer> TheMuso: :D
<micahg> anyone have time to sponsor a quick no source change rebuild to lucid-proposed (bug 608940)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608940 in gjs (Ubuntu) "No change rebuild for xulrunner-1.9.2.7 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608940
<BlackZ> micahg: done
<micahg> BlackZ: thanks :)
<micahg> BlackZ: so MOTU let's you accept bugs for a series?
<micahg> *lets
<BlackZ> micahg: just for packages in universe and multiverse
 * micahg might have to reconsider going for MOTU :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-23
<lfaraone> If for an upload I'm only regenerating debian/control from debian/control.in, can I use "build1" rather than "ubuntu1" since the change can safely be synced over?
<lfaraone> (picking up some bug fixes in control generation in the newer versions of CDBS)
<micahg> lfaraone: build1 is usually a no source change rebuild
<lfaraone> micahg: yeah, but we're basically calling "DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 debian/rules clean; dch -i 'Regenerating debian/control from debian/control.in.'"
<lfaraone> micahg: and that's all that's needed to fix a bug.
<lfaraone> micahg: I feel silly to have to make a sync request for this bug next time Debian releases something.
<micahg> lfaraone: do you have upload rights for it?
<lfaraone> micahg: yes.
<micahg> lfaraone: you can sync it yourself with the sync script in u-d-t
<lfaraone> micahg: yes, but when I do that I feel the death glares of the Archive Admins.
<lfaraone> and I keep on reading people in -motu decrying use of the script.
<micahg> lfaraone: heh, I think they would've complained more about it going into u-d-t if they didn't want it used
<lfaraone> micahg: wonder why it's not installed in the package?
<micahg> lfaraone: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/0.100
<lfaraone> micahg: oh, wow. I'll shut up then :)
<lfaraone> micahg: now all we need is to get ack-sru in there :)
<micahg> lfaraone: being cautious isn't a bad thing especially with uploads :)
 * micahg agrees though if there's no rush, just to file the sync
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: you there ?
<huats> morning
<Rhonda> I wonder how the iPhone Ubuntu One client is more (or less?) compliant with the license it is put into. From what I understood the Affero GPL would be even more in violation by the appstore?
<Rhonda> erm, violated, not in violation
<wgrant> They've probably dual-licensed it.
<wgrant> But #ubuntuone might know.
<Rhonda> Thanks for the pointer - I just didn't know where to mention it otherwise. :)
<wgrant> But yes, I wondered that myself.
<wgrant> Given the recent Wesnoth business.
<Rhonda> cloning the ios client though has a drop of the affero license, which is even more in violation.
<Rhonda> I'm very well aware of that, to be honest. ;)
<wgrant> How's it even more in violation?
<Rhonda> Because of the requirements that Affero has.
<wgrant> Canonical owns all the code. They can distribute it under any other license.
<Rhonda> It would mean that the appstore itself has to provide the source.
<Rhonda> Right, but this is the only license that I see when cloning the ios branch.
<Rhonda> If it wouldn't be in the clone of ubuntuone-ios-client, I wouldn't have asked.
<wgrant> They never were very good with their license headers.
<wgrant> Or licensing.
<vish> Rhonda: hi , how do we change the email id when using reportbug?
 * vish found channel #ubuntu-debian empty except for gbot ofcourse :)
<vish> its seems to pull my old mail id.. need to change that..
<hyperair> vish: i believe it uses DEBEMAIL
<vish> hyperair: where is that ?
<hyperair> vish: in .${SHELL}rc?
<hyperair> you can also define it in .reportbugrc by 'email "hyperair@ubuntu.com"'
<hyperair> and 'realname "Chow Loong Jin"'
<hyperair> hmm i wonder where my .reportbugrc came from.. it seems like a template of sorts.
<hyperair> vish: you can run reportbug --configure
<vish> neat!
<vish> hyperair: yeah , editing the .reportbugrc did the job... but i still didnt find where the mail id was being pulled from :s
<hyperair> vish: DEBEMAIL environment variable?
<vish> yeah..
<Rhonda> vish: You export DEBEMAIL.
<Rhonda> Sorry, I had that in my notes but forgot to mention it in the talk. It's the same environment variable for the bts tool, btw.
<vish> Rhonda: ok. but this is my first time using debian or report bug , so I'm not sure where DEBEMAIL is set ..
<Rhonda> It's meant to be an environment variable.
<Rhonda> Wait, one moment.
<Rhonda> What's the shell you use? I suspect it might be bash?
<Rhonda> Anyway, what you always can do is "DEBEMAIL=my@addre.ss reportbug $package" - prefix the command with it.
<vish> i check the .bashrc and it aint there
<vish> checked*
<Rhonda> Then simply add it. :)
<Rhonda> Add a line like "export DEBEMAIL=my@addre.ss"
<Rhonda> Also issue that command in your shell to have it for the current running shell, too.
<vish> Rhonda: hehe , well , I was able to add it to the .reportbugrc and change it , but am wondering where it was pulling my id from in the first place :)
<Rhonda> reportbug tells right ahead as one of its starting message what email address it's going to use. You can always press ctrl-c to stop at that point too, so don't hesitate to just give it a try and check wether it was done properly.
<Rhonda> If it can't find anything it defaults to $USER@`honstmae -f`
<Rhonda> So uses your login and the full hostname of your system.
<vish> yup , thats when i noticed my mail id :)
<Rhonda> And I really would have vished for such questions to pop up during the talk. The feedback came only from very few people, which felt a bit discouraging/disappointing. :/
 * Rhonda . o O ( pun intended ;) )
<vish> Rhonda: haha , it was too late last nite , caught up with logs only now :)
<vish> timezones suck fwiw ;)
<LucidFox> dholbach, thanks for publishing! o/
<dholbach> LucidFox: thanks for sending it in so quickly! :)
<dholbach> LucidFox: apart from nigelb, bobbo is also interested
<nigelb> vish: this shows you aren't packaging :p
<nigelb> LucidFox: time to hunt for next target :p
<nigelb> Rhonda: FYI, you're free to be on that channel :)
<LucidFox> What channel?
<nigelb> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<Quintasan> \o
<Rhonda> nigelb: Way to many windows, have to cut them down to stuff that feels relevant for me for longer than just a few minutes. Still have way too many open.
<nigelb> Rhonda: can beat 3 digits?
<Rhonda> Almost  %-/
<nigelb> heh
<bilalakhtar> *CRITICAL* need help with bug #604910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604910 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Please sync uswsusp 0.8-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604910
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: you there?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: hi
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: hi there! bug #604910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604910 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Please sync uswsusp 0.8-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604910
<bilalakhtar> I cannot figure out why the problem is occuring
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: have you dealt with the existing delta issues?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: which package?
<vish> nigelb: well , there is only so much i can do with time available ;)  cant be omnipresent ;)
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: that one, fabrice_sp's comments
<vish> nigelb: btw , why is #ubuntu-debian totally empty?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: my problem, will come here after 10 mins
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar:
<tumbleweed> $ apt-cache show libsplashy1-dev
<tumbleweed> W: Unable to locate package libsplashy1-dev
<Laney> vish: because it's #debian-ubuntu
<Laney> and it's on oftc.
<geser> vish: try #debian-ubuntu @ OFTC
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: yes, I understand everything over here now
<vish> ah cool, was going by Rhonda's session..
<Laney> wgrant: Did you get my message about haskell & multidistrotools the other day?
<wgrant> Laney: I don't believe so... what's the issue?
<Laney> wgrant: The sid details seem out of date
<Laney> It thinks that a load of packages are newer in M than sid
<wgrant> I wonder if that's because there are multiple versions in Sources...
<nigelb> vish: because you probably are on the freenode channel.  the acual one is on oftc.
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: in the meantime, do you know any core-dev ? I have a bunch of main bug fixes.
<wgrant> Hm, no, that's not it.
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yes, there are some here, you can ask
<vish> nigelb: yeah , in the class session logs its mentioned as  #ubuntu-debian  , so probably we should correct that while adding to wiki
<nigelb> vish: hm, true.  I'll add a footnote
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: we have a lockout here. usplash support doesn't work, and splashy has been removed from Ubuntu archives, as it conflicts with plymouth in lucid. What should we do with uswsusp? get it removed as well ?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: disable splashy support in uswsusp
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: then tell it to use what? it needs one of the two
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: aah, in that case it isn't usable on ubuntu, yes
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: wait a minute, I think it can be used without either
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: BRB in 10 mins
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: bug #604910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604910 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Please merge uswsusp 0.8-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604910
<bilalakhtar> uswsusp works without splashy or usplash
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: you there?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: I can only look in a few hours
<bilalakhtar> Someone, please sponsor fix for bug #155930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155930 in synaptic (Ubuntu) ""Unmark all" clears the package list (!)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155930
<sommer> morning all
<Aquina> 'lo
<lfaraone> dholbach: if you're looking for more people for Behind MOTU, let me know :)
<tkren> Hey there, anyone has some time for reviewing clasp, an answer set solver for logic programs? See http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/clasp
<dholbach> lfaraone: up until now LucidFox, nigelb and bobbo stepped up to help out :)
<lfaraone> If I'm simply rewording a changelog entry from a sponsoree, should I replace his name with mine and credit him using the '[]' syntax, or can I just amke the change and leave his name as the author in the changelog?
<geser> would it really be such a difference when you reword the changelog entry and credit him in [] compared to his name as the author of the changelog entry?
<Laney> dch --[no]mainttrailer
<ari-tczew> slangasek: ping
<ari-tczew> who is expierenced with bzr-merge ?
<leonel> Hello :  Ubuntu Lucid has cherokee 0.99.39 ,  I maintain the latest cherokee on ppa (https://edge.launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ppa)  with upstream and with the debian maintainer for cherokee, I'd like to push 1.0.1 to lucid what's the procedure to do this ?
<jpds> leonel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<leonel> jpds: I know there are no new versions but for lucid as an LTS I think Would be better to have this 1.0 version instead the 0.99.39
<ScottL> leonel, you can try for backport ?
<ScottL> !backport | leonel
<ubottu> leonel: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<leonel> Yes I can ..
<leonel> with upstream we were taking about keep a stable release  this case 1.0.1 and the devel versions with ppa
<leonel> have 2 branches for the package
<leonel> since most of the ubuntu users that use cherokee  uses  the ppa version
<leonel> and we can doit with ppa packages
<leonel> but I think can be better to keep the stable 1.0.1 in Ubuntu replacing the 0.99.39  and keep the lattest version in ppa
<lfaraone> micahg: for your mozilla uploaders, do you set the maintainer to ubuntu mozilla uploaders, or to the wider ubuntu mozilla team?
<micahg> lfaraone: mozillateam which goes to a ML
<lfaraone> micahg: mk, that's what I've been doing with sugarteam.
<lfaraone> micahg: think it's worthwhile to modify update-maintainer so it does that automatically?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ping
<micahg> lfaraone: no, the general consensus is that everything should go to u-d-d@l.u.c
<micahg> lfaraone: but there are a few exceptions :)
<micahg> lfaraone: also, our stuff doesn't go through debian, so it never changes
<lfaraone> micahg: well, it should be easy to special-case or have it check against a package list.
<lfaraone> micahg: mk. for the sugarteam, we try when possible to always go through debian and only fix what we must in Ubuntu.
<micahg> lfaraone: yeah, but I don't think that's wanted in general
<micahg> lfaraone: maybe then the maintainer should be set in Debian as the sugarteam?
<micahg> lfaraone: if that's feasible
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: hi
<micahg> lfaraone: I have to go, I'll be on later, but I'm sure others have an opinion on this :)
<lfaraone> micahg: in Debian, we have "Debian OLPC <debian-olpc-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>"
<micahg> lfaraone: ah, well, then, nothing is really being "maintained" per se in Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: hi, do you know how doing a merge by bzr?
<ari-tczew> bzr-merge sucks, too hard to use for me
<micahg> lfaraone: I think maintainer is more for the core pacakge than the small changes Ubuntu makes
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: for merging new versions from Debian, don't use UDD, it's more work than MOM
<Laney> is it?
<micahg> lfaraone: there's probably a thread on ubuntu-devel about this already in the archives
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: if you really want to (but I wrote this for reviewing more than for merging), try my grab-udd-merge: lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/grab-udde-merge
 * micahg is out for a but
<tumbleweed> Laney: I find it to be more work :)
<micahg> *bit
<nigelb>  tumbleweed I thought it would be easier doing it via uud
<tumbleweed> nigelb: MOM gives you everything you need to see what's going on
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: "new versions from Debian", do you mean new upstream release?
<tumbleweed> with UDD you have to know bzr quite well to extract diffs
<ari-tczew> hmmm, I think how do a merge to show a debian-ubuntu patch by bzr
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I mean new versions from debian, not -0ubuntu1
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: err, lp:~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/grab-udd-merge (that was a typo)
<hyperair> what's udd?
<tumbleweed> !udd | hyperair
<tumbleweed> meh, hyperair: wiki.ubuntu.com/UDD
 * hyperair waits
<hyperair> okay thanks
<hyperair> aah distributed development.
<hyperair> i know that acronym.
<hyperair> i mean i know the term, but not the acronym.
<tumbleweed> of course there's also udd.debian.org, which is something completely different
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: my work on merges with bzr is following: prepare a clean and ready for upload a patch debian-ubuntu, then do a debdiff between current -XubuntuY and new merge -XubuntuY, then bzr branch current ubuntu dev, then patch -p1 new merge -
<ari-tczew> XubuntuY into bzr dev-release directory
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: so you are saying you use the MOM method, then you apply it to a bzr UDD checkout?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: yes
<ari-tczew> but my procedure is not good, because it's loosing merge log revision
<geser> why not directly merge with bzr (if the package branches are up-to-date)?
<tumbleweed> geser: that's what the script I pointed ari-tczew does (and it checks that thye are up-to-date)
<ari-tczew> because it's giving some errors and I;m looking for help
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: what errors?
<geser> tumbleweed: I've mentioned your script in bug #607727. It this branch ready for merging into u-d-t trunk?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607727 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "grab-merge equivalent" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607727
<tumbleweed> geser: it could use some testing :)
<tumbleweed> I use it for reviews
<tumbleweed> (because reviewing bzr merges is a nightmare)
<ari-tczew> sorry for the late
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I can test your scirpt
<shadeslayer> is it even remotely possible to get pbuilder show the download speeds of packages and remaining time?
<shadeslayer> i have a slow connection and would like this info to be displayed....
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: can I copy your script grab-udd-merge to /usr/bin and use script anywhere?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> (although normally one puts things like that in ~/bin)
<ari-tczew> ok, give me 5-10 minutes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: bzr: ERROR: There are conflicts in the working tree. You must resolve these before building.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: then you need to do that :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: is it your own script?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes, but there's not exactly very much of that. That error you pasted is a normal bzr conflict
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: hmm, is it possible to improve script by patches like in MoM?
<tumbleweed> patches like in Mom?
<ari-tczew> yes
<tumbleweed> I'm not understanding, what do you mean
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: for example, do grab-merge commons-io
<ari-tczew> and go to directory downloaded
<ari-tczew> you will see patches: commons-io_1.4-3.patch and commons-io_1.4-2ubuntu1.patch
<ari-tczew> then I can see what changes are exist in Ubuntu right now
<tumbleweed> right. It doesn't generate those, but you can get them out of bzr easily enough
<tumbleweed> that's probably the next thing that should be added
<ari-tczew> nice
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ok, what's directory called "build-area"?
<tumbleweed> that's where the merge is
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: files are repeated in main directory and in build-area
<ari-tczew> is it correct?
<tumbleweed> I don't know what you mean
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ok, I've commons-io by your script
<ari-tczew> I go to commons-io directory
<ari-tczew> e.g. I see file commons-io_1.4.orig.tar.gz in head directory (commons-io) and in build-area
<tumbleweed>  oh, build area, sorry I thought you said merge-area
<tumbleweed> yes, that's normal bzr-buildpackage behaviour
<tumbleweed> it does the build in build-area, and then puts the result in ..
<ari-tczew> ok tumbleweed, I put command: bzr diff
<tumbleweed> in the merge area, bzr diff will give you the diff to the previous ubuntu version.
<tumbleweed> if you want the diff to debian, do bzr diff -rbranch:../debian
<ari-tczew> ehh, Stefano, I promise that I'll come back to your script. Now I'll prepare some merges in clasic method :P
<tumbleweed> cool, then I can go out (it's friday night) :)
<geser> shadeslayer: doesn't the apt inside pbuilder show you that info?
<shadeslayer> geser: no :(
<shadeslayer> only the file its downloading
<shadeslayer> geser: does it show you the info?
<shadeslayer> ( im usinge pdebuild )
<geser> I never used pdebuild so can't tell about it, but pbuilder shows it for me (more precisely apt shows it)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<geser> and I don't remember configuring something for it
<geser> using apt in your normal system does show it or not?
<shadeslayer> it does
<shadeslayer> but in pdebuild it just shows the size of the file and the name of the file
<geser> hmm, I don't currently something to test with
<geser> and I cache the debs with apt-cacher-ng so I can re-use the debs for my updating my maverick and my maverick pbuilder, so it's pretty fast if they are in the cache
<shadeslayer> hmm
<geser> it sometimes takes some time till the download speed and remaining time show up
<geser> especially with many small debs
<shadeslayer> geser: btw will you be around for another 45 mins?
<geser> sure, I should be around for the next 2-3 hours before I head to bed
<shadeslayer> ok good.. :D
<shadeslayer> then you can sponsor some stuff for me ^_^
<shadeslayer> geser: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform <<
<shadeslayer> there was a new release...
<ari-tczew> which package should exist in B-D? python2.6 or python2.6-dev ?
<geser> ari-tczew: depends on the package
<shadeslayer> geser: can you upload to main too?
<geser> shadeslayer: no, I'm not a core-dev
<shadeslayer> aww... :(
<vish> geser: hi , you maintain cheese in debian , right?
<geser> vish: no, why should I?
<vish> geser: oh ,nvm then..  I'v mixed up the maintainer name :)
<ari-tczew> geser: package miro, now ubuntu depends on python2.6 but debian on python2.6-dev. can I use depend from Debian?
<micahg> ari-tczew: don't worry about miro
<micahg> ari-tczew: it needs to be redone w/webkit
<micahg> ari-tczew: unless you want to update it to use webkit w/3.0.2 :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: I want to merge it
<ari-tczew> after merge I think you can do a transition
<micahg> ari-tczew: I'm saying use your time more productively
<micahg> ari-tczew: the package needs an update first
<micahg> ari-tczew: and it might not happen in Debian in time
<micahg> ari-tczew: are you familiar with webkit packaging?
<shadeslayer> geser: kdevplatform will appear here https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<ari-tczew> micahg: no.
<shadeslayer> geser: let it build first tho ^_^
<shadeslayer> so that i can confirm it builds on buildd as well
 * micahg should update MOM for miro
<micahg> ari-tczew: I just added a message
 * micahg should really file a bug and link that...
<geser> shadeslayer: have you tried to find a sponsor in the kubuntu channels? As I don't anything about KDE and its packaging I try to avoid uploading KDE packages (if it's more than a simple change)
<micahg> maybe blueyed would be kind enough to do the update :)
<shadeslayer> geser: nope.. ill ask there then :D
<ari-tczew> micahg: injury that scarcely right now
<micahg> ari-tczew: ?
<micahg> ari-tczew: I'd rather turn your merge request into an update request (which would turn into a sync request if it happens in Debian)
<micahg> ari-tczew: It's currently a xul rdepend and I don't want to keep it that way for maverick
<micahg> ari-tczew: is that ok with you if I hijack your merge bug to become an update (hopefully sync) bug?
<micahg> ari-tczew: or did you already do the work?
<ari-tczew> micahg: I have a ready patch to upload for merge.
<micahg> ari-tczew: ok, go ahead and attach and I'll review and upload this weekend
<ari-tczew> micahg: so merge is possible?
<micahg> ari-tczew: possible, yes, worth the time, no, but if you did it, that's moot :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: do you have upload permissions for miro?
<micahg> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> as mozilla management?
<micahg> ari-tczew: yeah, since it's a xul rdepend
<ari-tczew> nice!
<micahg> ari-tczew: but that's why I want it updated, so I don't have to wrory about it :)
<micahg> or rather, don't have to worry about porting mid-cycle to a new xulrunner
<ari-tczew> micahg: I'm pedantic and I'd like to have a clear situation - fresh package merged, then do a necessary changes like webkit transition
<micahg> ari-tczew: heh, I think I'm more pragmatic, if an update is coming, save the merge and work on something else
<micahg> to each his/her own :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: debdiff attached
<micahg> ari-tczew: k, it'll probably get uploaded sometime UTC Sunday
<micahg> ari-tczew: thanks :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: np
<kelelsai> I'm brand new to developing here and will be starting in the papercuts section of programming and was wondering what you guys recommended for an IDE or text editor
<kelelsai> im familiar with eclipse and emacs
<kelelsai> but was wondering what else you guys use
 * iulian uses vim.
 * hyperair uses emacs.
<hyperair> debian-changelog-mode is really awesome.
<kelelsai> I've used vim quite a bit. I like it as well
<kelelsai> thanks for the recommendations guys
<kelelsai> or gals
<kelelsai> either way
 * directhex uses monodevelop
<ari-tczew> jdong: could you review bug 464175 it's a sru
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464175 in skyeye (Ubuntu Lucid) "[SRU] Broken shared library dependency for skyeye in Karmic and Lucid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464175
<ari-tczew> does ubuntu has got configured variable PYTHON_VERSION ?
<km0r3> ari-tczew: an environment variable, you mean?
<ari-tczew> km0r3: yea
<km0r3> ari-tczew: printenv | grep -i python
<km0r3> ari-tczew: this yields only my Python path
<km0r3> s/Python path/PYTHONPATH
<km0r3> means: no
<km0r3> ari-tczew: perhpas you were seeking something else?
<ari-tczew> km0r3: qcake package has got in code: unix:PYTHON_VERSION=
<km0r3> ari-tczew: what is qcake?
<km0r3> (url)
<ari-tczew> km0r3: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qcake/+changelog
<km0r3> ari-tczew: I'll look into it
<km0r3> ari-tczew: show me where exactly in the code
<km0r3> ari-tczew: you gave me a changelog
<ari-tczew> km0r3: get the debian package (pull-lp-source qcake)
<ari-tczew> go to downlaoded directory
<ari-tczew> debian/patches/05_use-default-python
<km0r3> ari-tczew: does this answer your question: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg787008.html?
<km0r3> sorry
<km0r3> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg787008.html
<ari-tczew> km0r3: hmm in above link Jakub Wilk has attached a patch with: + unix:PYTHON_VERSION=$$(PYTHON_VERSION)
<ari-tczew> but Debian's patch has got: + unix:PYTHON_VERSION=
<ari-tczew> in Ubuntu we have + unix:PYTHON_VERSION=2.6
<km0r3> ari-tczew: I think you should ask the qcake devs, because I cannot tell you that for sure.
<ari-tczew> km0r3: anyway, thanks for help
<km0r3> ari-tczew: you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-24
<zooko> Folks: which is the deadline that would apply to uploading a new version of a current universe package? (Tahoe-LAFS)
<zooko> Beta Freeze?
<zooko> Tahoe-LAFS v1.6.1 is currently packaged in Lucid.
<zooko> The current stable release of Tahoe-LAFS is v1.7.1.
<zooko> I *hope* that Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.0 will be released by the end of August, but that is a few days past the Beta Freeze and anyway the Tahoe-LAFS schedule could well slip.
<zooko> So, I guess I should try to get Tahoe-LAFS v1.7.1 uploaded for Maverick. :-)
<zooko> Hm... how do I initiate that process? Tahoe-LAFS is not (yet) in Debian.
<LucidFox> okay
<LucidFox> when I try to build with pbuilder-dist sid armel build, it spams the console with
<LucidFox> "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 335"
<LucidFox> "qemu: could not open serial device 'stdio': Success"
<bulldog98> what is the sence of lintian-override files?
<umang> bulldog98, I think it is when a certain lintian error or warning clearly doesn't apply to you, or you are justified in ignoring a certain error/warning, you can override it.
<bulldog98> ok thanks umang
<umang> sure.
<umang> bulldog98, I'm not sure about MOTU, but on Debian you have to inform anyone sponsoring your upload about the override and why you've done it while requesting for a sponsor.
<bulldog98> umang: that’s not the point I simply wanted to update an package and understand why there are files like that
<bulldog98> ^^
<umang> bulldog98, ok.
<umang> :)
<ScottL> if i wanted to add a patch to package in a development release (i.e. maverick) what would i need to do?
<lfaraone> ScottL: use "edit-patch" on the source, if it uses a patch system.
<ScottL> lfaraone, oh, i know how to apply the patch, rather i meant how do i get the patch applied to the package in the archives ?
<lfaraone> ScottL: you submit a debdiff or a bzr branch and request sponsorship.
<ScottL> lfaraone, that's what i thought, thanks!
<lfaraone> ScottL: which package?
<ScottL> lfaraone, gnome-system-tools , this is the package that ubuntu studio uses for network connections (and configuration) but a patch was applied to disable the interfaces because network-manager was chosen as default
<ScottL> unfortunatly the 10_disable_interfaces.patch prevents configuration of network, which prevents ubuntu studio users from configuring their network
<ScottL> since gnome-network-admin (the actual package built by gnome-system-tools) is now in universe and not installed by default on ubuntu desktop i was hoping to remove the 10_disable_interfaces.patch
<ScottL> thus given ubuntu studio users the functionality to configure their network
<ScottL> it should be pointed out that ubuntu studio has chosen not to use network-manager because of its dynamic loading that it puts onto the cpu which intermittantly increases latency
<ScottL> which should be recognized as a Bad Thing (yes, i capitalized that) for a multimedia distribution
<azeem> ScottL: dynamic loading?
<ScottL> azeem, my understanding is that network-manager does not apply a consistent cpu loading, i believe this is when it is searching for other wifi networks that are available
<lfaraone> If I'm sponsoring a merge that has a debian-ubuntu debdiff, should I dget the latest Debian version and apply the diff?
<BlackZ> lfaraone: yes, for example if you're going to sponsor foobar 0.0.1-1ubuntu1 and the debian package is 0.0.1-1 you will want the dsc of foobar 0.0.1-1 from debian
<vish> anyone around to sponsor : Bug #604636 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604636 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Description: Cheese is too "cheesy"!" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604636
<Laney> vish: you are mistaken: that text is in the Debian description
<vish> Laney: it was in the ubuntu diff
<Laney> ...I just looked at it
<vish> oh!
<Laney> laney@chicken> grep cheesy debian/control                                  ~/temp/cheese-2.30.1 Cheese is a cheesy program to take pictures and videos from your web
<vish> Laney: cheese_2.30.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz , mentioned it , so am a bit confused :s
<Laney> the diff.gz contains all changes, not just ubuntu ones
<Laney> lsdiff -z *.diff.gz
<Laney> but is this really the kind of thing that papercuts is about anyway?
<Laney> seems exceedingly trivial
<vish> Laney: this cycle the descriptions are getting a make over too
<Laney> as you wish, it's your time
<Laney> I suggest that you don't deviate from Debian over this though
<vish> Laney: hmm , now I have to re-open upstream bug :s
 * vish  need to figure that out..
<Laney> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Developer get this page bookmarked
<vish> Laney: how to re-open a debian bug?
<Laney> that page will guide you
<vish> just now , did the -done reply
 * vish reads :)
<ari-tczew> MoM/universe: package hp-ppd 	0.9ubuntu2 	0.9-0.1 is it possible to upload 0.9-0.1ubuntu1 ?
<crimsun_> no
<crimsun_> ari-tczew: note that 0.9ubuntu2 will always sort after 0.9-0.1ubuntu1 (you can use dpkg --compare-versions to confirm)
<ari-tczew> crimsun_: well, in this case only fakemerge is possible right?
<ari-tczew> upload ubuntu3 with changes like in merge
<crimsun_> ari-tczew: "fakemerge"? Are you meaning to drop the Ubuntu delta ("fakesync") or to perform a merge?
<ari-tczew> crimsun_: perform a merge in ubuntu3
<crimsun_> yeah, you'll have to merge it
<ari-tczew> crimsun_: are you expierenced with sound system?
<crimsun_> (do I really want to answer that question...?)
<crimsun_> ask away
<ari-tczew> crimsun_: because I don;t have a sound on maverick and I;m not sure who is a sound system mastermind - you or TheMuso
<crimsun_> well, bugs are good, but what's the issue? Have you filed a bug using ubuntu-bug alsa-base?
<crimsun_> (nearly always filing a bug is more efficient)
<ari-tczew> crimsun_: and what I can write there? I don't have a sound?
<crimsun_> ari-tczew: I need the apport-attached info more than I need your description of "don't have a sound"
<crimsun_> sorry, I don't intend that to sound rude, but "no sound" is too vague to be useful
<ari-tczew> crimsun_: why do you write that: (do I really want to answer that question...?)
<ari-tczew> because I don't understand
<crimsun_> ari-tczew: I've endured a fairly significant amount of grief for sound issues over the past five years.
<ari-tczew> heh
 * hyperair wonders what kernel maverick has.
<hyperair> i know that 2.6.35-rc6 successfully borked both sound and bluetooth for me.
<hyperair> not sure how those two are related though
<crimsun_> maverick's currently released kernel is 2.6.35-rc5-based
<hyperair> hmm then it can't be that =)
<crimsun_> ubuntu-maverick.git has 2.6.35-rc6 merged (in 2.6.35-12.17); you can find it in the kernel ppa
<hyperair> maybe i'll give that one a go. i might have screwed something up here on my own.
<ari-tczew> does someone want to merge phpbb3?
<MTecknology> Are there any chances of php5-5.3.3 making it into maverick?
<MTecknology> or would that be an extremely high expectaction?
<MTecknology> s/expectaction/request/
<crimsun_> MTecknology: it'd be easier if it were already in Debian unstable
<MTecknology> crimsun_: I'd consider trying to help get it there, I'm sure zul needs help. I remember the last time I tried to work with that package I wound up in an angry place for a week straight and then just gave up..
<MTecknology> crimsun_: I should try again anyway, huh? - when's the import freeze?
<MTecknology> oh.. that was a month ago..
<MTecknology> crimsun_: maybe for 11.04, right? :)
<crimsun_> MTecknology: it's never too late to help in Debian, and exceptions can always be requested in Ubuntu
<MTecknology> crimsun_: I'll do my best - it was only release a few days ago iirc :)
<Muscovy> .join #Ubuntu-MOTU-Sponsors
 * Laney wonders what that channel is
#ubuntu-motu 2010-07-25
<ripps> Okay, can someone help me here. I have program that uses automake-1.11 and vala-0.9.3. I want to backport the package to earlier versions of ubuntu, but vala-0.9.3 isn't supported in older ubuntu's due to glib incompatibility. Is there some way I can get the vala files pregenerated to c before uploading it, without having automake run vala again during building?
<Muscovy> When I run debuild -S on a package I made, if it finds the .orig.tar.gz, it produces (package).debian.tar.gz instead of (package).tar.gz. This causes uploads to REVU to fail. What is wrong?
<ripps> Muscovy: that's because your package is using dpkg source format 3.0, and REVU is out of date and doesn't support it yet. REVU shouldn't reject it though, it just can't upack the source.
<ripps> geez... nobody knows?
<micahg> to sponsor an upload, I just sign the source_changes with my key?
<wgrant> micahg: Yes. Just 'debsign -kblahblah whatever_source.changes'
<micahg> wgrant: ok, I usually sign with debuild -S -sa -kXXXXX
<micahg> wgrant: do you know how I can test locally on amd64 for armel?>
<wgrant> micahg: You might be able to do some qemu trickery, but I don't really know.
<vorian> wgrant: a simple change to devscripts will rid the need to -k your packages
<vorian> by hand at least
<micahg> vorian: for sponsoring?
<lifeless> micahg: persia has some qemu magic
<vorian> micahg: yeah
<micahg> lifeless: k, I'm trying to get pbuilder to set up a maverick armel instance, we'll see if it works this time
<vorian> it's near the middle
<vorian> but just plug your 8 digets in there, and your all set
<micahg> wgrant: if the tarballs are different between Ubuntu and Debian for a merge, I just use -S -sd?
<vorian> under section debsign
<micahg> persia: around?
<vorian> persia: when you are, i would like to re-join the sponsoring team if you agreeable.
<micahg> lifeless: if the tarballs are different between Ubuntu and Debian for a merge, I just use -S -sd?
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: You there?
<fabrice_sp> Hi bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: Can you take a look at the uswsusp merge? bug #604910
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/604910)
<fabrice_sp> not right now: I'm in the middle of something
<bilalakhtar> fabrice_sp: ok
<fabrice_sp> micahg, ping about bug #568275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568275 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Please merge uswsusp 0.8-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568275
<fabrice_sp> ?!
<fabrice_sp> bug #568275
<fabrice_sp> bug 568275
<micahg> fabrice_sp: I didn't ask you about it :)
<fabrice_sp> wrong description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediatomb/+bug/568275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568275 in mediatomb (Ubuntu Lucid) "No JS in 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> oh
<fabrice_sp> the bot is tired :-)
<fabrice_sp> I'm building a media server, and this is affecting me. Can I do something to help you?
<micahg> fabrice_sp: why is it wrong?
<micahg> fabrice_sp: oh
<micahg> fabrice_sp: basically, we need a wrapper for mediatomb so that it can find mozjs which changes path every xul update
<fabrice_sp> micahg, hmm, do you have an example of how to write that? In another package, for example..
<micahg> fabrice_sp: edbrowse or gxine
<fabrice_sp> micahg, ok. I'll check them, then. If I'm able to write that, would you mind reviewing it?
<micahg> fabrice_sp: I'd be honored :)
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<micahg> I sponsored my first package tonight
<fabrice_sp> great!
<fabrice_sp> you only have to become a MOTU now , then :-)
<micahg> heh :), I'm waiting until I have a little more time, I'd end up spending all night sponsoring and never sleep :)
<fabrice_sp> lol
<fabrice_sp> This is what happened to Stefano (http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/)
<fabrice_sp> (in the busiest Sponsors part)
<micahg> fabrice_sp: yeah, he's been doing great
<fabrice_sp> yep
<fabrice_sp> and I don't know if he is sleeping a lot :-)
<fabrice_sp> (like bdrung by the way :-) )
<micahg> yep
<micahg> fabrice_sp: my miro upload failed on sparc and it looks like it's dependency hades
<fabrice_sp> micahg, yeah:sparc seems to be in a bad shape
<micahg> fabrice_sp: well, glib2.0 doesn't even seem to try to build on it anymotr
<micahg> *anymroe
<fabrice_sp> looking at the last uploads I did, none build on sparc...
<micahg> fabrice_sp: then I had xulrunner fail on armel due to the gcc changes (my theory)
<fabrice_sp> that's more strange
<micahg> fabrice_sp: yeah, I need to talk to doko
<fabrice_sp> you can try building it with qemu
<fabrice_sp> in armel, I mean
<micahg> fabrice_sp: do you know how?
<fabrice_sp> let me check: Stefano gave me some pointers of that
<fabrice_sp> s/of/on
<fabrice_sp> micahg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<micahg> fabrice_sp: awesome, thanks
<fabrice_sp> ;-)
<micahg> speaking of sleep, I think I'll do that now :)
<fabrice_sp> good night then ;-)
<micahg> fabrice_sp: on examining the diff between the current Ubuntu version and the new Ubuntu version for the package I just uploaded, I noticed an instruction in README.Debian which I guess should've been changed in the merge. I missed it when I initially reviewed the patch, should I reupload with the fix?
<fabrice_sp> still there?! :-)
<micahg> fabrice_sp: unfortunately :(
<fabrice_sp> what is this instruction?
<micahg> fabrice_sp: just to install xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg which should be xulrunner-1.9.2-dbg for us
<fabrice_sp> you can upload an ubuntu2 package, but I'm not sure it's worth an upload
<micahg> fabrice_sp: well, that's what I'm wondering :09
<micahg> :)
<fabrice_sp> I think that somebody that knows README.debian would made the change by himself
<micahg> fabrice_sp: there will be another upload, hopefully before beta w/the webkit version of miro
<fabrice_sp> s/made/make
<micahg> fabrice_sp: makes sense
<fabrice_sp> and it's in an eg. sentence, so really not worth an upload
<micahg> fabrice_sp: ok, thansk'
<micahg> *thanks
 * micahg will now double check Ubuntu->Ubuntu diff before sponsoring :)
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<geser> shadeslayer: are you planing to merge twisted? some twisted-* packages are in depwait on >= 10.1
<shadeslayer> geser: uh im quite busy with secret KDE releases right now :P
<shadeslayer> so feel free to take
<geser> ok
<tumbleweed> geser: I suspect twisted is syncable (but testing it now)
<geser> tumbleweed: still a merge (changes to postinst)
<tumbleweed> geser: those changes are probably no longer relevant
<tumbleweed> it changed python-helper
<geser> ok
<geser> but would that influence the cache files?
<tumbleweed> dh_python2 includes the symlink farm in the deb
<geser> tumbleweed: the change we still have is "rm -f /usr/lib/python[23].?/*-packages/twisted/plugins/dropin.cache" in rebuild_cache() in the postinst
<tumbleweed> geser: I know, I filed the related bug in debian
<geser> ok, then I let you do the checking
<tumbleweed> geser: well, I guess the simple answer is that people upgrading to lucid don't have python2.5, so we don't need to delete any left over dropin.cache files
<tumbleweed> but the deb doesn't contain the dropin.cache files, so these are still going to be an issue in the future
<geser> yes, looking at the original bug
<geser> would that issue re-appear when we update to python2.7?
<tumbleweed> yes, so let's keep it
<tumbleweed> (although with any luck doko will sort out this issue in debian before then)
<gastly> hi, I've uploaded a package to revu, it uploaded fine but revu gives a warning about "no browsable directory". How can I fix that? :)
<tumbleweed> geser: source format 3.0 packages aren't browsable on REVU
<tumbleweed> gastly, I mean
<gastly> oh, so should I change the source format?
<tumbleweed> gastly: you can, but most revu reviewers should know about this, and don't mind
<gastly> tumbleweed, ahh ok thanks :)
<BlackZ> I ACK'd a sync request for a main package by mistake, I think it's good, can a core-dev please sponsor it? bug #609584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609584 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "Sync xserver-xorg-video-sis 1:0.10.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609584
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: for sponsoring main packages, please write on #ubuntu-devel
<zooko> Folks: how do I request that Ubuntu upgrade a universe package? (I'm the upstream maintainer.)
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: I know about that, I thought a core-dev was around
<BlackZ> zooko: what's the package?
<zooko> tahoe-lafs
<BlackZ> zooko: open a bug report against the ubuntu package
<gastly> hiya, can someone please review the package gnome-paint? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gnome-paint :)
<zooko> BlackZ: thanks!
<iulian> zooko: Hey.  Let me know when you're done and I'll take a look at it.
<zooko> iulian: thanks!
<geser> gastly: it this a modified package from Debian?
<gastly> geser, well it's the same actually, just packaged for ubuntu
<geser> then a sync request is enough and it doesn't need to go through revu
<gastly> geser, ok, there's a bug in lp #588631 which requested the package :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588631 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gnome-paint" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588631
<geser> gastly: bug updated into a sync request
<gastly> geser, thank you very much! :)
<zooko> iulian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/609755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609755 in tahoe-lafs (Ubuntu) "please upgrade to tahoe-lafs v1.7.1" [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: some main sponsors say #ubuntu-motu is the right place to ask - this channel is about sponsorship in general, ubuntu-devel is about ubuntu development
<bluefoxicy> right.
<bluefoxicy> Upgrading thunderbird causes a system crash again.
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ ls -d .*thunder*
<bluefoxicy> .mozilla-thunderbird  .thunderbird  .thunderbird.upstream
<bluefoxicy> What am I missing now?
 * fabrice_sp just discovered that sbuild works with schroots also, and dependency installation time is divided by 2?! bye bye lvm!
<ScottL> can anyone help test this fix so we can get a package backported to fix a bug in Lucid?
<ScottL> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/607914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607914 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "Backport qjackctl 0.3.6-1 from Maverick" [Undecided,New]
<ScottL> oops, wrong channel
<Muscovy> Could someone example what the -2ubuntu6 ending to a package means?
<Muscovy> explain*
<geser> -2: 2nd revision of the Debian package (for that upstream version), ubuntu6: 6th Ubuntu-specific upload
<sebner> huhu geser :)
<geser> Hi sebner
<zooko> iulian: did you see my reference to tahoe-lafs upgrade ticket?
<iulian> zooko: Yea, I was looking for something to sponsor.
<geser> tumbleweed: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/twisted/news/20100725T150420Z.html
<ari-tczew> slangasek: ping
<tumbleweed> geser: thanks :)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-18
<RenatoSilva> anyone know how to create a filter in synaptic for showing checked changes only from proposed?
<RenatoSilva> also, how to exclude filters in synaptic? exclude button doesn't work, so I need to hack into the files...
<RenatoSilva> RenatoSilva: remove manually from /root/.synaptic/filters
<RenatoSilva> thanks
<RenatoSilva> sorry guys but #ubuntu is mostly useless, sorry for asking here: can I safely do a sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /root/.bashrc in Natty (11.04). Are they the same file in Natty????
<RenatoSilva> thanks all anyway
<AnAnt> Hello, what's the preferred bug title for merge requests ?
<RAOF> AnAnt: Depends - do you want something to be merged, or do you want a merge sponsored?
<AnAnt> to be sponsored
<RAOF> “Please merge $FOO from $DEBIAN_RELEASE” is what I'd go with.
<philipballew> hey, there's a package in apt-get thats like 6 years out of date. can i build a deb for it or sugest it gets updated for 11.10?
<AnAnt> RAOF: and use merge tag ?
<RAOF> philipballew: Certainly!
<philipballew> its kismet
<jmarsden> philipballew: Yes.  You can also check if it is being synced from Debian, and if so, talk with its existing maintainer, or become its maintainer :)
<philipballew> i would love to be a maintainer!
<philipballew> how can i learn!
<RAOF> AnAnt: I guess; I generally don't look at tags, and it'll just hit the sponsoring queue, which I think I'm due to be wandering through tomorrow :)
<AnAnt> RAOF: you sponsor main packages ?
<RAOF> AnAnt: Now that I'm a core-dev, yes :)
<jmarsden> philipballew: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/  is one place to start
<AnAnt> RAOF: ah, congrats
<philipballew> sounds like ill have some fun reading!!!
<zooko> Folks: we're hoping to upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Ubuntu to the new Tahoe-LAFS v1.9 (not yet released) when it is ready. It will have a new dependency -- on protovis. Does anyone want to package protovis for Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> how to notify the propose guys some package should not go into mainstream, because it's buggy?
<RenatoSilva> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald
<RenatoSilva> proposed for natty is buggy, just tested, what works is the one from https://launchpad.net/~malteworld/+archive/compiz
<RAOF> RenatoSilva: Post a follow up message to (one of) the SRU bugs the proposed package is intended to fix; it'll be marked verification-failed and will not be propogated to -updates.
<RAOF> Or even propagated ;).  Also, man, we still have emerald in the archive?  And it works at all with the new compiz?
<RenatoSilva> what's SRU? just forgot
<jmarsden> RenatoSilva: Stable Release Update
<RAOF> Stable Release Update; in order to get into -proposed that emerald package must have been marked as fixing at least one SRU bug.
<RenatoSilva> RAOF: Emerald working nicely in Natty: http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<philipballew> jmarsden, once i learn how to package, how can i get started with ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> the bug that points to that ppa which contains a 0.8.8 version of emerald, is not listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald
<RenatoSilva> however see comment 28 in Bug 733393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733393 in emerald (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733393
<RenatoSilva> so it should be listed there on the package bugs, but can't find it!
<RAOF> That's one of the SRU bugs; please follow up on that (or on bug #749047) if you've been testing the -proposed package and found a problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749047 in emerald (Ubuntu Oneiric) "emerald version 0.7.2-0ubuntu6 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749047
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: its fix released in oneiric
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: the non-series bug view shows bugs based on their conjoined-master task, and the conjoined-master is updated when the default-series task is changed.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: so that bug has a conjoined-master which is fix released and thats why yu can't see it
 * RenatoSilva dizzy
<RenatoSilva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/733393/comments/31
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 733393 in emerald (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch" [High,Fix committed]
<RAOF> Note that we're not going to pull in a PPA package into the stable release :).
<RenatoSilva> Just commented on the original bug where I found the solution to my problem, is that enough or I need to comment somewhere else?
<RenatoSilva> RAOF: I think you can just pull the Oneiric's
<RenatoSilva> RAOF: they're probably the same stuff
<RAOF> We're unlikely to pull in oneiric's, either, although if the current version is *totally* broken then we might.
<RenatoSilva> I mean pull from oneiric
<RenatoSilva> oneiric contains the 0.8.8 package, then just use it in natty, that's my suggestion
<RenatoSilva> RAOF: yes, the current version in release, 0.7.2-0ubuntu6, DOESN'T WORK
<RenatoSilva> RAOF: it doesn't show up ANY border in the windows. I think it's just because current Natty's compiz is too new, and 0.8.8 is the one which works with the new compiz.
<RenatoSilva> RAOF: just to be very clear: the proposed 0.7.2-0ubuntu6.1 doesn't work either (can't see right border)
<RenatoSilva> I just want to help in the sense that (1) current emerald is totally broken (2) that fix in proposed is broken too (3) the 0.8.8 version works fine in natty (at least the one from that PPA, which is likely the same as the one pushed to Oneiric)
<RAOF> Right.
<RenatoSilva> ok so anything else I could do? Comment on another bug or something?
<RenatoSilva> gotta go. I'm subscribed to that bug in any case
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<dholbach> good morning
<oier> Hi, I uploaded a new package (an indicator)  I wrote to REVU, and I get an error about the maintainer field "The Maintainer field is invalid. It has to contain an @ubuntu.com address (usually the Ubuntu Developer Team's). The packager can leave his/her name as XSBC-Original-Maintainer. "
<oier> since I wrote the package and intend to maintain it I don't understand the error
<dupondje> What we do with a package that got removed in Debian?
<oier> you can check the control file here http://paste.ubuntu.com/646361/
<jtaylor> what the reason for the removal?
<oier> BTW, I got a second question. Should the version number be 0.1 or 0.1-0ubuntu1? it has never be published before in debian or ubuntu
<jtaylor> 0ubuntu1 then
<oier> but the i get the error because of the maintainer field
<oier> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<oier>  and also "dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field"
<oier> does that mean that only ubuntu members can be maintainers?
<jtaylor> ubuntu has no dedicated maintainer I think
<oier> so what should i put in the maintainer field then?
<jtaylor> I guess you can ignore that messages, its probably do prevent that ubuntu users spam debian maintainers with ubuntu bugs
<jtaylor> but as there is no debian version that should not apply
<Laney> we still usually use the list for maintainer and packager for XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<dupondje> jtaylor: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=633715
<ubottu> Debian bug 633715 in ftp.debian.org "RM: hornsey -- ROM; dead upstream, superseded by banshee-meego" [Normal,Open]
<jtaylor> dupondje: sounds like it can be removed from ubuntu too only has a vote of 91, maybe ask the last ubuntu uploader
<jtaylor> does someone have a working armel pbuilder? I fail to get mine working
<rsajdok> Any suggestions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796856
<Laney> ask in #gwibber for gwibber support
<tumbleweed> rsajdok: you are running it in the source directory
<tumbleweed> also: sudo setup.py install isn't easily uninstallable :)
<jdstrand> fyi, here is the hardy supported list: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/view/head:/hardy-supported.txt
<oier> Hi, anyone up for reviewing indicator-bug? it's indicator that displays a list of bugs for  Launchpad projects that match the defined search settings (tags,status...) and notifies you if there a new bugs (for example if there are new bitesize bugs)
<oier> I uploaded a candidate at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9147
<jtaylor> Copyright: (C) YEAR THE PACKAGE'S COPYRIGHT HOLDER?
<jtaylor> you can also drop the (C) its redundant
<oier> done. thanks jtaylor
<oier> anything else?
<jtaylor> writing a comment at revu
<jtaylor> oier: sent
<jtaylor> as your upstream, the star should have a tooltip, its not clear that it opens the about dialog
<jtaylor> in preferences
<oier> ok thanks
<jtaylor> can you only monitor one project with it?
<dupondje> How can we get a new package in Ubuntu
<dupondje> its already packaged by Debian
<micahg> dupondje: requestsync
<dupondje> ok done
<dupondje> :D
<dupondje> didn't know it was THAT easy :D
<dupondje> héhé
<Laney> providing you tested it works and said why we want the package in the sync request, yes
<dupondje> http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/partclone.html
<dupondje> quite nice to have no ?
<Laney> dunno
<dupondje> partition cloner
<dupondje> used in clonezilla
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> damn good stuff
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/812388 there :D
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 812388 in Ubuntu "Sync partclone 0.2.22-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<Laney> you built it on oneiric?
<dupondje> err forgot
<dupondje> doing now
<dupondje> builds :)
<Laney> sync request (as a sponsor) mantra: builds installs (upgrades) runs, rationale
<Laney> sponsoree
<dupondje> :D
<dupondje> gotto love the speed :D
<oier> what is the format of a watch file if upstream is in Launchpad?
<jtaylor> something like this:	 https://launchpad.net/nunitv2/+download .*/NUnit-([\d.]+)-src\.zip
<oier> thanks
<technomancy> Is this appropriate for getting this package updated in oneric, or should a separate sync request be filed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clojure/+bug/731979
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731979 in clojure (Ubuntu) "please update to clojure 1.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> technomancy: you can just edit that bug with the output from requestsync
<micahg> technomancy: and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<technomancy> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> technomancy: oh, and reset the status back to new as well, thanks
<technomancy> is it cutting it kind of close in terms of timing to make it into oneric, or is there a good chance it could land?
<technomancy> I've got a new package I'd love to see make it in, but it has this plus three other deps that need to be synced.
<micahg> technomancy: we're still 3 weeks out from feature freeze
<technomancy> that sounds encouraging. =)
<technomancy> hm; the package is clojure1.2 in sid, should that be considered a new package for the purposes of requestsync?
<micahg> technomancy: yes
<technomancy> so just take the output of requestsync and add it as a comment?
<technomancy> it doesn't look like I can edit the description
<micahg> technomancy: I'd just suggest a new request since it's for a new source
<micahg> technomancy: is Debian deprecating the old sourcE?
<oier> hi again, after addresing the packaging issues I had thanks to jtaylor, I am looking for some MOTUs to take a look at my package on REVU and upload it eventually http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9150
<technomancy> micahg: I don't think so
<sbeattie> clojure1.2 is already in oneiric, FYI.
<oier> I would aprreciate your help very much
<micahg> sbeattie: indeed :)
<technomancy> sbeattie: oh dang; how did I miss that?
<technomancy> I guess I was just looking at "clojure"
<technomancy> ok, I must be dumb; I can't see how to close this bug I just created
<sbeattie> technomancy: should be able to set the task state to invalid
<technomancy> there we go; thanks
<technomancy> it's my first day on launchpad; I guess I need to be cut some slack =)
<dupondje> hoho
<dupondje> we can do a mass sync :P
<dupondje> tryton*
<dupondje> Laney: we can sync https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdbc right :)
<dupondje> bdrung: I testbuild all my sync reqs in pbuilder. So they all should build fine :)
<bdrung> dupondje: that's my standard procedure. on which arch do you build them?
<dupondje> amd64
<bdrung> dupondje: building the packages does not consume the time. the time consuming part is to check the diffs
<dupondje> well true :)
<bdrung> dupondje: and 2 of 12 failed to build today. so that's a valid check.
<bdrung> dupondje: even if you build them, they can ftbfs days later
<dupondje> thats true
<Laney> dupondje: yes, likely. Check the reverse dependencies are still installable with the new package.
<technomancy> just loaded my GPG key into LP... feels like some James Bond stuff going on. =)
<Ampelbein> lfaraone: hi! you don't need to request a freeze exception yet, feature freeze is still some 3 weeks away (august 11th) (regarding bug 812409)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812409 in pithos (Ubuntu) "Sync pithos 0.3.10-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812409
<dupondje> bdrung: dunno if your able to sync tryton-*
<dupondje> thats like 40 packages :p
<bdrung> dupondje: 40 packages?
<bdrung> dupondje: i have enough for today.
<Laney> erm
<Laney> please, as we have repeatedly urged, exercise restraint when requesting syncs
<micahg> dupondje: the only point in syncing them at this point is if the Debian uploaded added something on top of the Ubuntu patch
<micahg> dupondje: otherwise, just wait for next cycle, or a new Debian upload with something we need
<technomancy> why do I get "relay access denied" with requestsync? do I need to provide lp credentials or something?
<Ampelbein> technomancy: that's a message from a smtp-server.
<dupondje> cause it can't email :)
<Daviey> technomancy: use requestsync --lp
<technomancy> Daviey: thanks
<Daviey> then it'll use the lp api, rather than mail.
<Daviey> (/me ponders why that isn't the default.)
<geser> technomancy: which ubuntu-dev-tools version do you use?
<micahg> Daviey: not everyone wants to have an LP account/auth against it, I guess
<Daviey> micahg: then they can use --mail :)
<micahg> heh
<Daviey> micahg: it's not like it's running a binary blob with credentials. :/
<geser> Daviey: when --lp got added, I didn't want to change the default (mail) and till now there was no discussion about the default mode so it stayed that way
<technomancy> geser: 0.104 on one machine; natty on another
<Daviey> geser: I actually aliased it myself because i'm lazy.
<technomancy> that worked; thanks
<micahg> technomancy: 0.104 uses an old mail relay
<geser> technomancy: u-d-t till version 0.115 has a smtp-server hardcoded which isn't a MX for launchpad.net anymore
<oier> if some motu is bored and doesn't know on what to spend time, reviewing indicator-bug is fun! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9150
<technomancy> worked fine with --lp after I ran manage-credentials; just would have appreciated a better error message
<technomancy> anyway, got my sync requests in; sweet
<Daviey> ScottK: Hey, How did you get on with those ARM boxes you were given for people to use?
 * micahg thinks bored motu is an oxymoron
<bdrung> dupondje: re bug 812454 were is the change "Change BD on haddock to ghc-haddock"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812454 in hdbc (Ubuntu) "Sync hdbc 2.2.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812454
<lfaraone> Ampelbein: haha, sorry, lol.
<lfaraone> Ampelbein: I got my freezes confused.
<Ampelbein> ;-
<Ampelbein> *;-)
<lfaraone> Ampelbein: anyway, those bugs need to be fixed to fix a urgency: high bug in oneric.
<lfaraone> lp 807860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807860 in pithos (Ubuntu) ""Error: Protocol incompatible. Please upgrade libpiano."" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807860
<Ampelbein> lfaraone: yeah, I guess someone from ~ubuntu-archive will run a sync soon-ish. There's quite some in the queue.
<lfaraone> oh joy.
<ScottK> Daviey: I'm hoping we'll get native support for them in Oneiric soon so they can be updated.  I do have one I can give MOTU access to if needed.
<dupondje> bdrung: that seems a mistake indeed! My excuses
<dupondje> Laney: http://packages.qa.debian.org/h/haddock.html haddock got removed in debian. Guess the package should be fixed in debian also. I see your the maintainer :)
<micahg> dupondje: he's not the maintainer of that
<dupondje> 'the package' = hdbc :)
<dupondje> which uses haddock as bdep
<micahg> ah
<dupondje> But its evening :) time to stop doing things where I need to think :D
<kernal> hi all!
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-19
<tgm4883> Is there currently an issue with revu? I've uploaded a package to revu a few hours ago yet I don't have any email stating it was uploaded nor does it show up under my revu profile. I didn't receive any error messages when I uploaded it. The package I uploaded was mythbuntu-bare
<ajmitch> tgm4883: had you logged into revu prior to uploading?
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
 * nigelb waves to ajmitch 
<philipballew> good night in california dholbach !
<ajmitch> & hi nigelb
<dholbach> hey ajmitch, philipballew :)
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> bdrung, Laney, tumbleweed: do you think you can help out with the open packaging guide mps?
<dholbach> there's some that have been sitting around for a while already and it'd be good to get a second opinion :)
<Laney> dholbach: yeah, ok, looking at the retheming quickly
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> it's not as bad as it looks, I did a quick analysis of the actual diff in my comment
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> et voila
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> I added a few small bits as well
<tumbleweed> Laney: the ¶ is normally visible on hover
<Laney> not for me
<tumbleweed> ah I haven't looked at the rendering yet
<dholbach> Laney, can you see it here: http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/getting-set-up.html?
<dholbach> (I can)
<Laney> that one does require me to hover
<Laney> what is the point of that?
<tumbleweed> nafc, it's just default sphinx styling
<dholbach> but I agree that it'd be nice to have it less visible - it gives you a permalink for the specific anchor
<dholbach> less prominent, I mean
<Laney> aha
<bdrung> dholbach: should we use version numbers instead of codenames in the packaging guide?
<dholbach> bdrung, I don't know
<geser> what about mentioning both like "oneiric (11.10)"? as a dev I'm more used to codenames and have always trouble when somebody only mentions the version to map it back to its codename
<bdrung> dholbach: what do you think about https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/ubuntu-packaging-guide/fix-name/+merge/68372
<bdrung> dholbach: shouldn't the sponsor do the merge?
<dholbach> it doesn't matter
<dholbach> but if you want, I can do it
<bdrung> dholbach: please :)
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> → taking the dog for a walk
<bdrung> have fun
 * tumbleweed finishes fighting a dodgy adsl line
<tumbleweed> turns out a phone cable I crimped was at fault :/
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: can you ack 812880 please
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: looks like bdrung beat me :)
<jtaylor> :O
 * bdrung is faster than tumbleweed. :P
 * tumbleweed might have also been hiding for a few days
<oier> is anybody up for reviewing indicator-bug? Thanks to jtaylor I think that the package looks quite good, I would love it if some motu could help me by reviewing and eventually uploading it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151
<dupondje> dh_installdocs --all AUTHORS NEWS README
<dupondje> cp: not writing through dangling symlink `debian/openmpi-bin/usr/share/doc/openmpi-bin/AUTHORS'
<dupondje> dh_installdocs: cp -a AUTHORS debian/openmpi-bin/usr/share/doc/openmpi-bin returned exit code 1
<dupondje> Whats exactly the cause of this failure?
<tgm4883> ajmitch, Not recently, last time I uploaded was in 2009
<alex-weej42174> python-django is old and unsupported on 10.04 LTS... is there some semi official way to track currently supported versions?
<alex-weej42174> i don't want my stable server to get hacked by rupert murdoch
<alex-weej42174> there are some backports on launchpad i see
<alex-weej42174> but i have no idea who to trust...
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-20
<tgm4883> I'm working on cleaning up the lintian warnings here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/mythbuntu-bare-1107192257/lintian what is a good way to resolve no-complete-debconf-translation?
<tgm4883> It seems that if nobody translates my software, that I won't ever be able to get rid of this warning
<dholbach> good morning
<dnivra> hello. I'd come a few days ago regarding the packaging of open teacher(https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/682852). As said here, I mailed Debian(debian edu to precise) about 5 days ago and nobody have responded to it at all.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682852 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenTeacher" [Wishlist,In progress]
<dnivra> should I continue asking debian if they'll upload the package? I do not mind doing so-I've to keep dropping into the IRC channel every now and then. but after no reply for 5 days, I wonder if they'll reply.
<Laney> dnivra: can you summarise the discussion to date in a mail to debian-derivatives@lists.debian.org (cc-ed to debian-edu too)?
<Laney> I or someone else will try to help you there
<dnivra> Laney: will do.
<Laney> thanks
<dnivra> Laney: should I mention the Ubuntu bug? and should I mentioned you asked me to email the list?
<Laney> dnivra: you can do if you like. I imagine it's something that both debian-edu and edubuntu would benefit from.
<Laney> highvoltage: ^^^ maybe you want to do an initial packaging review? :-)
 * highvoltage catches up
<Laney> just because I saw you filed the bug
<highvoltage> dnivra: debian-edu is also a small team so it's possible that they could have just missed it
<highvoltage> dnivra: I could do an initial review if you like, I'm not a DD but I'm good at spotting common problems, if the package is in good shape then you could get any debian developer to sponsor it, we have a few hanging out here :)
<Laney> I was hoping that posting to -derivatives would make -edu wake up, but failing that anyone else can sponsor indeed
<dnivra> Laney: highvoltage I just found that open teacher has released a new version and I've a packaging of an older version. so I'll have to do the packaging again.
<dnivra> should I do the packaging before posting to -derivatives? i still haven't posted yet.
<Laney> most of the stuff should carry over (depends on what exactly has changed) — use uupdate to move to the new release
<Laney> it might be best to get it as current as you can and then post to mentors
<highvoltage> I guess using the debian-mentors list might be a better idea, having the package ready first... yeah what Laney said :)
<Laney> s/post/upload/
<Laney> then you can mail derivatives and edu and get highvoltage to review!
<Laney> such fun
<dnivra> Laney: i'll update to the current ASAP. and about -mentors mailing list, i'd initially posted to them and they asked me to ask debian-edu to sponsor.
<Laney> more focused lists make sense, indeed
<dnivra> and they weren't very enthusiastic of the name
<dnivra> debian-edu that is
<Laney> i'm sure that can be worked around
<Laney> -derivatives can help you here
<dnivra> oh that's great! I'll get the updated packaging into debian mentors asap
<micahg> dupondje: hi, I've got a task for you if you choose to accept it :), it would be nice to go through the bugs tagged upgrade-software-version and request syncs/do merges for stuff that's in Debian already before Feature Freeze (Aug 11)
<dupondje> micahg: I can search that tag on launchpad ?
<micahg> dupondje: yep
<dupondje> will do that next :)
<dupondje> going trough all the ftbfs now
<dupondje> and syncing those that have newer version in debian with fix
<micahg> dupondje: thanks, BTW, we can fix FTBFS after Feature Freeze (new upstream still needs FFe in most cases, but it's easier to get for a reason like FTBFS fix, disclaimer: IANA release team member)
<dupondje> somebody around with an armel builder ? :)
<dupondje> Btw
<dupondje> what can we do with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlton/20100608-4
<dupondje> ?
<dupondje> armel build waits for mlton ...
<micahg> dupondje: it needs to be bootstrapped by an AA I think
<broder> what's the current stance on FFes for universe? it seemed like we were sort of dropping them when motu-release went away
<broder> (since presumably ubuntu-release has better things to do than review a bunch of unseeded packages)
<micahg> broder: tumbleweed and Laney are now on the release team to help with that :)
<broder> ah, cool
<dupondje> Could somebody check https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75520549/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.openmpi_1.4.3-2.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<Laney> broder: no, no dropping
<dupondje> micahg: searching on launchpad for upgrade-software-version seems to give timeout
<dupondje> ok worked now
<dupondje> micahg: first example. Package got removed in Ubuntu/Debian. Bug is a upgrade request from 2007. Put as Invalid ? or ?
<Rhonda> dupondje: Sounds reasonable.
<dupondje> To bad I don't seem to have permissions to set it Invalid ... heh
<ajmitch> maybe with an explanation of why it was removed, if that's still around
<dupondje> ------------------- Reason -------------------
<dupondje> RoDPMT; replaced by plone4 (soon to come); RC buggy
<dupondje> ----------------------------------------------
<dupondje> and its still not there :p
<ajmitch> yeah, there were reasons for removing much of that :)
<ajmitch> it tended to need a version of python that was years out of date
<dupondje> yep just saw that also indeed
<dupondje> 2.4 :p
<ajmitch> you found http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564956 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 564956 in ftp.debian.org "RM: plone3 -- RoDPMT; replaced by plone4 (soon to come); RC buggy" [Normal,Open]
<dupondje> y
<dupondje> Sometimes you would like to be able to upgrade a debian package :p
<paultag> dupondje: debian's easy to play with, file a bug where it'll get seen
<paultag> oh jeez, that bug is fine
<paultag> might want to poke it or mail the debian ftp-team :)
<dupondje> paultag: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=621486
<ubottu> Debian bug 621486 in gearmand "gearmand: new upstream version available" [Normal,Open]
<dupondje> seems like that doesn't work :p
<paultag> dupondje: attach a patch with it
<paultag> dupondje: then email the maint, and if you really would like it, prepare a NMU
<paultag> dupondje: but it looks like security issues are present, so QA might help you fast track that and do a QA upload
<paultag> dupondje: if there are CVEs file them important against it and you can go from there. If not, just report the exploit and how to dupe it, and why it's of a high severity :)
<dupondje> heh ok :)
<dupondje> i'll get that fixed
<dupondje> tomorrow ... :D
<dupondje> nite
<paultag> dupondje: night :)
<jtaylor> why is so much arch dependent :(
<jtaylor> just plugged in my netbook and get 80% cache misses as my main desktop is a different arch :((
<jtaylor> (while updating)
<jtaylor> does anyone know when debdelta is goind to be usable?
<jtaylor> should be this cycle?
<broder> jtaylor: i haven't heard any motion on it since uds, so i'm guessing probably not at this point
<broder> huh, i'm apparently wrong, actually
<broder> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-debdelta
<jtaylor> hey it even works in natty, but not very good ^^
<jtaylor> each call loads a single delta
<micahg> dupondje: yeah, that query is timeout prone ATM, in the example you gave, you can explain that there's a new version in the form of a new library
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-21
<dnivra> Laney: highvoltage: are you around?
<dnivra> Laney: highvoltage: I've uploaded the initial packaging(for debian). You can view it here: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/o/openteacher/. Do review it and let me know if I can make more improvements.
<dnivra> (^^ In reference to the conversation we had about packaging openteacher: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/682852)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682852 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenTeacher" [Wishlist,In progress]
<dnivra> Anyone else who can pitch in some comments/reviews too. Would appreciate it a lot :).
<dholbach> good morning
<oier> hi, I was wondering if a motu dev with uploads right could review my package "indicator-bug" at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151 I already have one advocate, just need a second one
<oier> I would be very grateful
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<oier> Hi, I would be very grateful if a motu-dev could review my package "indicator-bug" at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151 I already have one advocate so I just need one more
<dupondje> is pkg-config needed as build-dep ?
<dupondje> or is that always included ?
<geser> dupondje: yes, you need to add it to B-D
<dupondje> Could somebody give his opinion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gearmand/+bug/682680
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682680 in gearmand (Ubuntu) "New upstream release, gearmand 0.17" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> :D
<dupondje> added a patch to newest upstream version
<geser> dupondje: urgs, can you attach a diff of the debian directory? no one is going to review all those upstream changes, we are only interesting in changes to the packaging
<geser> in those cases usually only the diff.gz (or now the .debian.tar.gz) is attached and the sponsor downloads the .orig.tar.gz himself
<dupondje> added the file
<geser> dupondje: have you tried to contact Monty Taylor to update the package in Debian so it can be synced?
<dupondje> not yet
<dupondje> there is a non updated bug since begin this year to ask for an upgrade in debian also
<geser> dupondje: I see you added some files to debian/docs: does COPYING include the license text or something else?
<geser> got the documentation reworked that you don't need to "make docs" anymore? and also no libgearman-docs.doc-base.* files?
<dupondje> COPYING does containt license shizzle yes
<dupondje> and docs got rewritten completely in 0.20
<geser> what license is it? there is no need to ship COPYING in the binary package if it contains one of the common licenses (which are in /usr/share/common-licenses)
<dupondje> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gearman-developers/gearmand/trunk/view/head:/COPYING
<geser> as I'm not an expert in this field, I guess it's ok to include it in debian/docs
<geser> otherwise the diff looks sane
<dupondje> thanks for looking
<dupondje> gtg now
<Laney> find /usr/share/doc -name COPYING doesn't show much
<dnivra> Laney: Hello. Could you review the packaging I've done? It can be found at http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/o/openteacher/
<Laney> dnivra: hello, maybe later if I get some time
<dnivra> Laney: sure. No problem :).
<dnivra> Shall I drop in the mail to -distribution about this now?
<geser> Laney: packages.ubuntu.com lists over 100 hits for COPYING in oneiric
<dnivra> highvoltage: Could you review the packaging I've done too if you can? It can be found at http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/o/openteacher/
<Laney> geser: are a large number of those for tex packages?
<dnivra> highvoltage: if you're around that is :)
<Laney> geser: anyway, that's low enough to say that it's not common :-)
<Laney> dnivra: your build depends aren't complete
<dnivra> Laney: Thought I'd already added them. I'll check it out :).
<highvoltage> dnivra: thanks, got it
<dnivra> highvoltage: it's not completed. I think I've not run dupload yet. must've slipped my mind.
<highvoltage> dnivra: ok, np
<jtaylor> does someone have a working armel chroot?
<dnivra> highvoltage: just uploaded it :). I'd indeed missed it out-it failed due to some network connectivity issue earlier.
<highvoltage> dnivra: great, I'm at work and have a busy day, I can look at it after lunchtime (around 4 hours from now)
<dnivra> highvoltage: no problem :). Could you drop in a mail then? I'd be busy sleeping then. I'll take a look at it tomorrow.
<highvoltage> dnivra: sure, pm me your e-mail address
<stlsaint>    /exit
<nhandler> Hmm...I just saw http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=2747 . We might want to make sure we update our documentation. I have a feel we might get some process bugs that non-developers are interested in, they hit 'this affects me too' to show their interest, and the status changes to confirmed (which has a slightly different meaning for these types of bugs)
<micahg> maybe we should stop using status for process?
<Laney> what else? tags?
<Laney> we could just use triaged as non-bug-control can't set that
<micahg> Laney: indeed, maybe ACKd becomes triaged
<Laney> uh huh
<Laney> let's wait and see if this becomes a real problem though
<RainCT> Any idea why dpkg-buildpackage may be creating a debian-changes-* patch reverting the changes of all other patches? (3.0 quilt, dh7, compat 8)
<RAOF> RainCT: Because you've had those patches applied, then reverted them on your build tree?L
<RainCT> Uhm, "mv debian ..; rm -r <src>; tar -xf *orig*; mv debian <src>;" fixed it.
<RainCT> But the patches weren't applied
<RainCT> ah, "had"
<RainCT> RAOF: What's the problem with that?
<RAOF> RainCT: If quilt thinks those patches are applied then dpkg-bulidpackage will add a patch to ensure that the final build tree looks like what you've got.
<RAOF> So, it's possible you've confused quilt.
<RainCT> Ah, I see.
<RainCT> It'd rather say, quilt confuses me :P
<RainCT> Thanks RAOF
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-22
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> good evining from CA dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<philipballew> how's wherever you are dholbach ?
<dholbach> Germany's waking up, I guess :)
<philipballew> haha, I think you were the man in the packaging how to video i watched 2 weeks ago?
<philipballew> unless i am mastaken. the 4 part one or something?
<dholbach> yeah, those are a bit dusty already :)
<dholbach> but yes, that could well have been me :)
<philipballew> they looked a little dusty. is there a newer packaging guide? I have some tar's I need to get goin on? i was thinking the debian maintainers guide?
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dholbach> there's http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/packaging-guide/html/ (which is being worked on right now, but at least the introduction should be there)
<philipballew> seemes easy enough
<philipballew> thanks!
<oier__> good morning
<oier__> is anybody up for reviewing my package indicator-bug? I already have one advocate and I am looking for second one http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151
<oier__> hi again, as many of you already know, I'm looking for a second advocate for my package indicator-bug at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9151
<oier__> I would love your help
<dnivra> Laney: highvoltage: hey. Did you check out the packaging of openteacher at http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/o/openteacher/ ?
<geser> dnivra: you need at least also python in Build-Depends
<geser> have you tried to build it in a pbuilder?
<dnivra> geser: I just started it the build process now.
<tumbleweed> dnivra: I don't see a setup.py, so you'll need to write one (or use dh_install or dh_python2's undocumented pyinstall feature)
<dnivra> that's odd. I was sure I added those fields yesterday. but they're nowhere to be seen! I was sure.
<tumbleweed> also it doesn't look architecture specific
<tumbleweed> oh, sorry they are documented, just not in the release I was looking at
<dnivra> what did you mean by architecture specific?
<dnivra> tumbleweed: ^^
<tumbleweed> dnivra: you have "Architecture: any", but it should probably be "all"
<highvoltage> dnivra: yesterday was a bit crazy, but I haven't forgotten about it
<dnivra> highvoltage: no problemo. I was just asking that's all :).
<dnivra> Oh right. Will change it.
<wibblymat> I have a question about a package I'm trying to update. The Apache Solr and Lucene projects have been merged upstream so you get both in the same source tarball. If I want to update the solr package to the latest version, should I make both lucene2 and solr source packages be replaced?
<wibblymat> I guess another good question would be about the pacakge name. Lucene is now on version 3.4, which makes lucene2 a bad name. Why lucene2 in the first place? Is it better to have it as lucene3 or just lucene in the future?
<cdunlap> Hello.
<cdunlap> I have a quick 'man' page question
<cdunlap> I am trying to add options to the mountall man page but I can't get a line break to be recognized
<cdunlap> I am using gmanedit
<cdunlap> is there something special you need to do, that I am obviously missing?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-23
 * Rhonda sighs at bug #70296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70296 in wesnoth (Ubuntu) "Can't join official multiplayer games" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70296
<Laney> that is a low number
<Laney> and yeah, backporting new stable releases to lts is probably a good idea
<Rhonda> Laney: I though won't do backports to hardy, it's EOLed for non-server stuff already. So I am _really_ wondering what "the wise" is complaining about.
<artfwo> does the revu workflow still apply for new packages?
<ScottK> Yes, although very few people review them.  Getting new packages in via Debian is what's recommended.
<artfwo> well, i have an ubuntu-specific package for https://launchpad.net/indicator-cpufreq
<artfwo> asac contacted me earlier about it with proposal for including it into oneiric, so is it okay to stick with revu for that specific package?
<artfwo> also, the current PPA build is actually native package, should i better repackage it as a tarball + debian.tar.gz instead?
<ScottK> Yes and yes
<artfwo> thanks ScottK
<jtaylor> each time I update my chroot there is a new gcc update o_O is 4.6 so buggy?
<ripps> I've been building gmpc for the gmpc-trunk ppa for years. Now it recently added appindicator support, but adding libappindicator-dev to my control causes builds to fail for lucid and maverick. How do I prevent the Launchpad autobuild from wanting to install libappindicator-dev in those older distros
<ripps> can someone explain how to use | more effectively in the debian control file. I was trying to use it prevent older versions of libappindicator-dev from being used, but just using libappindicator-dev (>= 0.3) |, is just causing the launchpad autobuilds to complain.
<jtaylor> autobuilders always take the first
<jtaylor> builds must be deterministic
<ripps> jtaylor: so I can't use the same control for all distros just beacuse libaappindicator is too old in lucid and maverick?
<jtaylor> probably
<jtaylor> cdbs has so far I know some support for variable control files
<jtaylor> but I'd just make a branch in your vcs
#ubuntu-motu 2011-07-24
<zooko`> lifeless, jtaylor, et alia: it looks like Tahoe-LAFS v1.9 final release is going to end of August: http://tahoe-lafs.org/pipermail/tahoe-dev/2011-July/006567.html
<zooko> I may try to get a feature freeze exception to upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Ubuntu for Oneiric, if it looks like a sensible thing to do when Tahoe-LAFS v1.9 is released.
<ScottK> bdrung: I was wondering if you might look into getting audacious-plugins to build.  We need to rebuild it for the libmtp8 transition, but ld and it don't get along:
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: unexpected redefinition of indirect versioned symbol `nanosleep@GLIBC_2.0'
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: vtx.o(.text+0x294): unresolvable R_386_PLT32 relocation against symbol `g_hook_insert_sorted'
<kroq-gar78> hello all. I'm not sure why #launchpad isn't responding, so I'm posting here. Why is Launchpad building service giving me an error? It talks about ca-certificates-java failing fto install (or something like that, don't remember the package name). I'm trying to package my Java game that I made. Here is the link to the buildlog: https://code.launchpad.net/~kroq-gar78/+archive/ppa/+recipebuild/64264
<tumbleweed> kroq-gar78: looks like a bug in ca-certificates-java
<kroq-gar78> tumblweed: is there anything I can do about it? Apparently there was some stuff going wrong from intrepid to karmic, but after that, no more reports...
<kroq-gar78> based off of a launchpad bug report
<tumbleweed> #launchpad is often quiet after-hours. I'll have a look at it in a minute
<micahg> #launchpad isn't the right place for those types of failures anyway, #ubuntu-packaging is
<micahg> FWIW, I have a similar issue in sbuild on oneiric
<kroq-gar78> Thanks all ;)
<tumbleweed> micahg: I'd say recipe failures are launchpad issues
<kroq-gar78> is this a recipe failure
<micahg> tumbleweed: they are if it's a recipe failure and not a build failure
<paultag> tumbleweed: if it's a LP issue, let the #launchpad folks know
<tumbleweed> oh, was this a packaging build?
<kroq-gar78> uh.... I think...
<tumbleweed> launchpad confuses me :)
<paultag> Oh ya'll were talking about that :)
<paultag> sorry, carry on :)
<kroq-gar78> I'm kinda a n00b when it comes to this...
<kroq-gar78> oh wait I have to go :( bye
<tumbleweed> micahg: are the source packages built from branch as part of the build now? The first half of that log looks likea recipe build, the second half like a binary build
<micahg> tumbleweed: the problem is at dependency install, so actually, it seems more like a bug in natty than either a recipe or packaging issue
<micahg> actually, it seems like a problem with the build env, so #launchpad would be correct
 * micahg has the same problem with sbuild on oneiric
<tumbleweed> micahg: oh it installs the build-deps for building the source package
<micahg> right
 * micahg wonders why recipies use pbuilder
<jariq> can anyone advice irc channel like this one but for debian?
<tumbleweed> micahg: probably just for dependency installation
<micahg> jariq: for learning?
<tumbleweed> jariq: #debian-mentors on irc.debian.org?
<jtaylor> or debian-dev for development, all the teams usually also have their channels on that server
<jariq> micahg: i need to update package and need advice on build-arch and build-indep targets
<micahg> tumbleweed: well, regular PPAs use sbuild
<micahg> jariq: yeah, #debian-mentors would probably be good
<jariq> == jariq was kicked from #debian-mentors by ChanServ [Invite only channel]
<tumbleweed> micahg: no I mean for pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<micahg> jariq: not on this IRC network
<jariq> micahg: oh i see.. thx
<tumbleweed> jariq: advice on build-arch / build-indep is totally appropriate here too (well, preferably in #ubuntu-packaging, but here is fine)
<kroq-gar78> ok, so back to my question (from 10 min ago...): The app builds perfectly on my laptop but not on launchpad :/ what did you guys say I vshould do again?
<tumbleweed> kroq-gar78: 21:32 < micahg> actually, it seems like a problem with the build env, so #launchpad would be correct
<tumbleweed> kroq-gar78: err that wasn't quite the line I meant to paste, but basically, it's a bug in natty
<jariq> so i am trying to push new version of my package to debian and after that also to ubuntu but i am still getting lintian warning debian-rules-missing-recommended-target  for build-arch and build-indep targets.. but those are listed as optional in debian policy.. so what should i do? ignore?
<micahg> tumbleweed: I think it's specific to pbuilder/sbuild and certain setups
<kroq-gar78> tumbleweed: ok thanks. yesterday NOBODY responded on there so I'll guess I'll try again... ty
<tumbleweed> kroq-gar78: as I said, it's quiet on weekends and evenings (launchpad devs work on launchpad as their dayjobs)
<micahg> kroq-gar78: well, you probably won't be able to get an official answer for another couple hours as it's still the weekend
<kroq-gar78> micahg: pbuilder made my program fine on my laptop, just not on launchpad, so it' s prob a env-specific prob
<kroq-gar78> lol ok cya ;) thanks
<kroq-gar78> also, the #launchpad greeting message says to go to help.launchpad.net should I do that or ask on irc?
<tumbleweed> now that I've actually looked, it works fine for me in my natty schroot
<kroq-gar78> so what's the prob :/
<Raffa50> hello
<Raffa50> but
<Raffa50> i'm try to upload my appù
<Raffa50> i can't
<Raffa50> i have a foder ehììwhit compiled files and the deb
<Raffa50> i used dput revu
<Raffa50> but didn't do nothing
<Raffa50> i programmed it with gambas
<Raffa50> so it generated all the files
<Raffa50> how can i do?
<Raffa50> (sorry i'm italian)
<tgm4883> no need to appoligize, there is nothing wrong with being italian ;)
<tgm4883> You can't upload binary files to REVU, you need to upload the source package. do you have a .changes file and a .dsc?
<Raffa50> yes i have
<Raffa50> i don't have signed gpg key
<Raffa50> gpg --fingerprint
<Raffa50> doesn't do nothing
<Raffa50> tgm maybe my english is bad
<tgm4883> Raffa50, ok, you'll need to get one of those
<tgm4883> let me dig up the link
<Raffa50> sotìrry i have only 18 year. thank
<Raffa50> *sorry
<tgm4883> You have a launchpad ID?
<tgm4883> You'll need to go to https://launchpad.net/~<LAUNCHPADID>/+editpgpkeys
<Raffa50> yes i'm registered in lunchpad
<tgm4883> On that page there is a link that says "Learn more about OpenPGP keys"
<tgm4883> Although I bet it's translated into italian
<Raffa50> eh yes
<Raffa50> i need to insert a code
<tgm4883> Right, but first you need to generate a key
<tgm4883> "System > Preferences > Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<Raffa50> nah i can speak english
<tgm4883> Step 1 open Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<tgm4883> Step 2 Select File > New, select PGP Key and then follow the on-screen instructions.
<tgm4883> Now you'll see your new key listed in the Passwords and Encryption Keys tool.
<Raffa50> generating
<Raffa50> and after i will see my project on the software center?
<Raffa50> it's slow
<tgm4883> it's a bit of a longer process than that. You generate your key, then upload your software to REVU (so peers can review the packaging), You might have to fix some packaging mistakes and reupload, but once it passes the REVU process it gets uploaded to the repositories and should be available via the software center in future versions of Ubuntu
<Raffa50> my finger print isn't correct
<Raffa50> 372A 2405 474F 1F0A 36F1 D061 F151 ACE8 BB3E 91C0
<tgm4883> what do you mean it isn't correct?
<Raffa50> i inserted inthe box
<Raffa50> and it says taht's wrong
<tgm4883> ah ok
<Raffa50> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key      Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)     Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server) and one hour (if you pushed your key to another server). (Help with publishing keys)
<tgm4883> There are a few more steps before you do that part
<tgm4883> Step 1 Open Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<tgm4883> Step 2 Select the My Personal Keys tab, select your key.
<tgm4883> Step 3 Select Remote > Sync and Publish Keys from the menu. Choose the Sync button. (You may need to add hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com to your key servers if you are not using Ubuntu.)
<Raffa50> ah
<tgm4883> That will upload it to the keyserver, although it might be 30 minutes before you can insert your fingerprint
<Raffa50> syncronized!
<Raffa50> i must wait 30 minutes?
<Raffa50> oh dear
<tgm4883> you can try, but it could take up to 30 minutes
<Raffa50> i wait
<Raffa50> 5 min
<Raffa50> A message has been sent to Reloader90@gmail.com, encrypted with the key 2048R/BB3E91C0. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<Raffa50> ehi
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dionjp_> Has anyone found a workaround for the issue where the nodes are in commissioning state ?
<epikvision> though this may seem unrelated, I want to fix my first bug.
<epikvision> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1022935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1022935 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "libpurple0 package description typo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<epikvision> it's just a typo. I'm currently reading the "fixing a bug" page on the packaging guide.
<epikvision> is it more reliable to pull the code from the launchpad site rather than use bazaar?
<ScottK> Yes.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-17
<micahg> jbicha: there will be another haskell upload, you might want to hold off on the rebuilds
<jbicha> oh, haskell's annoying :(
<dholbach> hey Laney, how are you doing?
<dholbach> do you know where ubuntu_upload_history went?
<Laney> dholbach: ajmitch needs to update postgres on that machine
<dholbach> Laney, to me it looks like the table has  been gone for a bit more than two weeks - could that be?
<Laney> yeah
<dholbach> ok :-/
<Laney> it's still available on the udd host, so if you're able to use that
<Laney> just the ubuntuwire mirror is broken
<dholbach> ah ok, thanks
<v0lksman> hello all! Is it ok to ask general packaging questions in here or is this only for motu discussion?
<highvoltage> v0lksman: you can ask general packaging questions
<v0lksman> excellent.  thanks!
<highvoltage> v0lksman: although there's also a #ubuntu-packaging channel fwiw
<v0lksman> likley very simple but is there a way to roll back a build?  IE I put together a package, everything compiled into .debs as expected but now I need to tweak the package again as I missed a small component.  How do you do that?
<v0lksman> to date I just wipe everything out and start over but that seems very wastful and almost certainly wrong... :)
<v0lksman> debclean? :)
<highvoltage> how did you generate your .deb files?
<Bachstelze> v0lksman: no need to wipe anything, just rebuild the package, it will overwrite the old one
<v0lksman> debuild
<v0lksman> Bachstelze: I tried that yesterday but it didn't seem to work.  It failed on patches etc...I think debclean did the trick though
<Bachstelze> v0lksman: normally debclean should be run before every build
<Bachstelze> so you shouldn't need to run it manuallly
<v0lksman> Bachstelze: really?  hrm.  Interesting.  Well I'll try again after this build completes as I'll likley have left something out again.  :)
<jokerdino> heya everyone. i thought i would step forward with helping a bit around chromium browser ppa's. is there anything i can start working on now to get myself familiar with more advanced packaging and stuff?
<jokerdino> i am willing to help and i am willing to learn to help. please do take my offer.
<jokerdino> *please do consider my offer
<micahg> jokerdino: being familiar with the bzr workflow would help
<jokerdino> i have started using bzr a bit more now.
<jokerdino> i guess i can play with bzr in my playground.
<jokerdino> well, i guess i could a mentor as things get going o.O
<jokerdino> * i could use a mentor
<micahg> jokerdino: I'd be happy to help with that as soon as I get a few other things out of the way
<jokerdino> micahg: thanks much.
<jokerdino> i think i will camp in this room for sometime then. =)
<dholbach> who could imagine running a session at the next Ubuntu Developer Week? we still have loads of session slots open
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable :)
<dholbach> and if you just want to cover a small topic like "getting watch files right" or something like that, we have 30 minute slots available too
<jokerdino> adding it to google calendar. don't want to miss awesome lessons =)
 * micahg is getting tired of people hitting the retry button on haskell-criterion
<ScottK> micahg: Perhaps retry failures should get mailed to the retrier, not the original uploader.
<micahg> ScottK: well, that too, but I'd kinda like to know who doesn't get haskell so they can be educated :)
 * ScottK hands micahg a stick.
<micahg> heh
<\sh> crap crap crap
<micahg> \sh: bad day?
<\sh> micahg: fighting with freeipa-client on 12.04
<\sh> ipa-getkeytab should do something...but it does nothing...which is strange
<\sh> and strace gives me nothing...when I compare the strace output between 12.04 and F17 ... 12.04 stops after trying the get locales ...
<\sh> and being in the Pacific timezone doesn't help to reach the right people on u-server
<micahg> there are some people there
<\sh> micahg: not tjaalton ;)
<\sh> or kklimonda ;)
<\sh> imho they are all on european timezone...
<\sh> filing bugs
<ScottK> \sh: Why are you in the Pacific TZ?
<\sh> ScottK: Because I'm in california :) being in the Citrix Online HQ
<ScottK> OK.  Temporary or permanent?
<\sh> ScottK: this is my 2nd month, still one to go...eventually relocating next year
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> \sh: Welcome to America.
<Laney> people should stop touching haskell
<\sh> ScottK: thanks :) if I would have known that California is so nice and friendly I would have come earlier ;)
<Laney> maybe I should mail -devel or something
<ScottK> Laney: Perhaps a closed packageset.
<ScottK> I suspect the ones giving you trouble don't read devel.
<Laney> it's not trouble for me, just wasted time (human and buildd) and bug mail for micahg
<\sh> ScottK: you are in the eastern TZ of the States, right?
 * Laney goes offline. Will think about it.
<ScottK> \sh: Yes.
 * micahg is in the middle
<\sh> ScottK: hopefully I have a opportunity to go somewhere near jersey or Raleigh/NC...need to visit some offices
<ScottK> OK.  I'm pretty much in between those two.
<iulian> Laney: Bleah.
 * iulian looks at -changes.
<\sh> ScottK: when I know more, I give you a ping so eventually we can meet on american soil ;)
<ScottK> Sounds good.
 * \sh is in Goleta, so Santa Barbara area...nice place 
<ScottK> iulian: I think it's mostly people hitting the retry button.
<ScottK> Looks like Goleta is the very end of LA.
<\sh> LA is i don't know 1.5/2 hours drive?
<ScottK> I mean the LA area.
<\sh> oh yes..
<ScottK> AFAIK, California is LA, SFO, and wilderness.
<\sh> hehe
<Laney> One day I'll go climbing in Yosemite
<Laney> phwoar.
<\sh> I had a nice time in San Jose, so Sillicon Valley...nice area, good weather...I like it hot...and on the 08/15/2012 I'm somewhere in Mountain View, Shoreline Amphitheater watching Kiss, Moetley Crue and The Treatment :)
 * Laney hopes \sh has been there
<\sh> Laney: I'm still doing too much of work :) really, need to relocate to catch up with all the nice places here :)
<\sh> what was the magic to produce ddeb packages?
<highvoltage> it exists already?
<\sh> highvoltage: not for freeipa ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-18
<v0lksman> trying to learn by updating an existing package. I'm a little lost with a package.postinst script where it says if [$1=configure] where is this triggered?  how do I know if configure is being passed in or not?  is this run with dpkg-reconfigure?
<v0lksman> what I'd really like to do is this:  a package gets installed, then it checks some things on the system (IP, Hostname) and sets the config file for that package automatically
<Lasall> you want probably debconf
<v0lksman> bit more detail in the paste:  http://dpaste.com/772243/
<v0lksman> Lasall: I think I am using debconf
<Lasall> yes you do
<Lasall> see for possible ways of calling maintainer scripts: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html#s-mscriptsinstact v0lksman
<Lasall> you should also look at sed -e
<Lasall> v0lksman: do you have a debian/config file?
<v0lksman> doesn't appear to no
<v0lksman> there is a debian/conf dir
<Lasall> in your debian/config file you do the debconf requests
<Lasall> and in debian/postinst file you work with those values
<v0lksman> hrm...that doesn't seem to be the case with this package at all
<v0lksman> (again this is someone else package that I've just grabbed the source and want to tweak)
<Lasall> debconf templates exist?
<v0lksman> there is a templates folder with some templates in there
<Lasall> is the package available somewhere?
<v0lksman> https://launchpad.net/~h.tims/+archive/upstream-experimental
<v0lksman> and specifically I want to customize the zabbix-agent pacakge
<Lasall> it takes long to build... v0lksman: what exactly is the problem?
<Lasall> does the debconf question not appear?
<Lasall> its priority is medium
<Lasall> so check it with: debconf-show debconf
<Lasall> v0lksman: which value has debconf/priority key?
<v0lksman> Lasall: wow..yeah wasn't expecting you to build it.
<v0lksman> especially not that ppa as that one works (sorta)
<v0lksman> it doesn't ask the server question though
<Lasall> the system debconf priority level is important
<Lasall> I suppose yours is "high"
<v0lksman> no I haven't modified that at all
<Lasall> I don't know what the standard value is. it is 'medium' ?
<v0lksman> where do you run debconf-show from?
<Lasall> shell
<v0lksman> yeah but from a particular dir or something?
<Lasall> no
<Lasall> sry
<v0lksman> ahh...so it tells me that debconf/priority: high
<Lasall> yeah
<Lasall> thats it
<v0lksman> right?  meaning that I need to set my question to high in order for it to be asked?
<Lasall> you can run dpkg-reconfigure --priority medium PACKAGE
<v0lksman> gotcha!
<v0lksman> ok.  so when I run dpkg-reconfigure without it does ask me the one question about server IP
<Lasall> or you can set system level lower by reconfigure debconf itself
<v0lksman> ok...so all this is good info...
<v0lksman> so back to postinst.  it runs when either --install or --configure are called.  in my testing it seems that on install --configure is not sent as an arg as the if condition in the postinst is never run. Is this acurate?
<v0lksman> http://dpaste.com/772243/ <- top script
<v0lksman> line 11
<v0lksman> is there a way to test to see how the debconf stuff will behave before building?
<Lasall> v0lksman: yes: try: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer dpkg-command
<Lasall> v0lksman: parameters passed to config file are not '--param', it's 'param' only. e.g. 'configure'
<Teester> Hi. I wish to submit a new package for inclusion in Ubuntu 12.10.  I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages, which suggests inquiring here.  The package is a Help Lens, being worked on at https://launchpad.net/askubuntu-lens
<ajmitch> Teester: it was on my todo list, along with about 150 other things
<ajmitch> it's not entirely accurate having them listed as scopes when each data source appears to have its own lens, is it?
<Teester> ajmitch: What do you mean?
<ajmitch> each scope seems to have its own daemon & registers as a lens on dbus
<Teester> Isn't that the way it's supposed to be? Each scope is a separate daemon, providing results to be displayed in the same lens?
<ajmitch> I'm probably just misreading what you had, I only looked at it really briefly
<ajmitch> ok, nevermind my comments, I'm just not reading things right
<Teester> The branch  builds several subpackages - one for yelp results, one for askubuntu, one for manpages etc, so that they can be installed or uninstalled separately if you want.
<Teester> Is there anything else I need to do to help progress with this?
<ajmitch> wait for me or someone else to look over & test it?
<Teester> Ok.  Do you need a bug files or anything to track that?
<ajmitch> not really
<ajmitch> it's not feature freeze yet, unless someone forgot to tell me
<Teester> Ok.  I'll wait to hear what happens, so. :-)
<ajmitch> I know jcastro will probably be pinging me soon to make sure I get it in :P
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-19
<jokerdino> hey guys, is it possible to set up a pbuilder instance of quantal in oneiric?
<Lasall> yes
<jokerdino> the next question. how?
<Lasall> jokerdino: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Using_pbuilder-dist_to_manage_different_architectures_and_distro_releases
<Lasall> but I prefer the manual solution next paragraph
<tumbleweed> easy answer: pbuilder-dist quantal create
<Lasall> :-D
<jokerdino> that seems to give me errors>
<tumbleweed> it helps if you say what they are
<tumbleweed> such as pastebinning the whole output
<jokerdino> one sec
<jokerdino> tumbleweed:
<jokerdino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099793/
<tumbleweed> you need a newer debootstrap
<jokerdino> i need to turn on the backports?
<tumbleweed> or, just sudo ln -s gutsy /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/quantal
<jokerdino> ok
<jokerdino> let me try
<tumbleweed> doesn't look like anyone backported a new enough debootstrap to oneiric https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap
<jokerdino> aww, that is working. thanks tumbleweed !
<DonkeyHotei> can someone please review a patch? bug 933822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933822 in xchat (Ubuntu) "irc:// URI's do not work from a browser with gvfs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933822
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, that hardcodes xchat as the used app ...
<DonkeyHotei> no it does not
<ogra_> Exec=sh -c "xchat --existing --url %U || exec xchat"
<DonkeyHotei> i see no hardcoding there
<DonkeyHotei> unless you mean the xchat launcher is hardcoded to launch xchat
<DonkeyHotei> which is its very purpose
<ogra_> erm, sorry, ignore me, i thoght that patch was for gvfs
<ogra_> in that context the patch looks fine :)
<ogra_> do you need a comment on the bug ?
<DonkeyHotei> it's been sitting there for a couple months with no action taken
<DonkeyHotei> and a duplicate has been there even longer
<DonkeyHotei> since there is a working patch, this does not have to be
<ogra_> if you call "xchat --existing --url %U" does that properly return -1 and doesnt start the UI so that the "OR" condition doesnt exect a second instance ?
<ogra_> *exec
<DonkeyHotei> it works correctly
<ogra_> k
<DonkeyHotei> the --url option with no arg is a fatal error, you see
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, uploaded to quantal
<DonkeyHotei> can it be SRU'ed too?
<DonkeyHotei> it's been a few released since ubuntu switched from gconf to gvfs for this
<ogra_> feel free (needs some paperwork on the bug, see the StableReleaseUpdates wikipage)
<DonkeyHotei> s/released/releases/
<micahg> hrm? gconf to gvfs?
<DonkeyHotei> micahg: URL handling used to use gconf
<DonkeyHotei> xchat package has been broken ever since the switch
<micahg> gconf is configuration/settings, gvfs is file management...
<ogra_> micahg, in the old days the file handlers for mime types were handled via gconf keys
<DonkeyHotei> hey, i didn't design it
<ogra_> he is right
<micahg> I think I need more tea :)
<DonkeyHotei> brb
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: can you nominate it for releases?
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: can you nominate it for releases?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-20
<dupondje> some small question. Can I just add "export RUBYLIB=/home/test/lib/ruby1.8" in an init script?
<dupondje> to export an additional ruby lib directory?
<dupondje> or are there cleaner ways ? :)
<DonkeyHotei> [Thu 2012-07-19 07:55:35 AM PDT] <ogra_> DonkeyHotei, uploaded to quantal
<DonkeyHotei> [Thu 2012-07-19 07:55:57 AM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> can it be SRU'ed too?
<DonkeyHotei> [Thu 2012-07-19 07:56:34 AM PDT] <ogra_> feel free (needs some paperwork on the bug, see the StableReleaseUpdates wikipage)
<DonkeyHotei> [Thu 2012-07-19 08:13:16 AM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> ogra_: can you nominate it for releases?
<DonkeyHotei> bug 933822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933822 in xchat (Ubuntu) "irc:// URI's do not work from a browser with gvfs" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933822
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: what about oneiric and older?
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, if you actually find a dev who wants to take care ... else it will turn into one of these eternally open bugs
<DonkeyHotei> it just takes a cherry pick
<ogra_> it takes a lot of paperwork to do an SRU, its more than just an upload
<DonkeyHotei> it could still go to bzr in the meantime, no?
<ogra_> it should be sent upstream by you ;)
<ogra_> thats more important than the SRUs, really ...
<DonkeyHotei> this is a packaging bug, not an upstream bug
<ogra_> they ship a .desktop file upstream, no ?
<DonkeyHotei> i don't think so
<ogra_> well, your patch patches the upstream file
<DonkeyHotei> i'm pretty sure the .desktop exists only in the debianization
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/xchat-2.8.8$ tar tvjf ../xchat_2.8.8.orig.tar.bz2|grep .desktop
<ogra_> -rw-rw-r-- pz/pz           534 2010-05-30 08:08 xchat-2.8.8/xchat.desktop
<ogra_> i'm 100% sure it doesnt :)
<DonkeyHotei> i stand corrected
<ogra_> anyway, i'll happily upload the SRU for precise on my next pilot day, for older releases, please find someone else
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<DonkeyHotei> thanx
<ogra_> thanks for the fix !
<ogra_> :)
<DonkeyHotei> yw
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-21
<psusi> so gcc on amd64 can build binaries for i386... how do you tell debuild that's what you want to do?
<bregma> psusi, try -mi36
<psusi> bregma, to get gcc to build it yea, but how to tell debuild that the package arch should be i386?
<bregma> I just use pbuilder-dist, it takes care of all that stuff
<psusi> it seems dpkg gets the arch from dpkg-architecture, which detects your current arch... you can pass -ai386 to force it to use 386, but even if I set all of the env vars to what it says for i386, it seems they are ignored when I run debuild as it runs dpkg-architecture again, without the -a....
<psusi> ohh, there we go, just had to pass -ai386 to debuild... except dh_strip is trying to run "i686-linux-gnu-strip" instead of just strip... hrm...
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-15
<micahg> Logan_: yeah, there was an issue with the importer not being able to push to branches which should be fixed
<Logan_> Will the current failures be dequeued?
<Logan_> *requeued
<micahg> hrm, idk if they autotry
 * micahg isn't sure who can kick that
<Logan_> Any of the UDD admins.
<ajmitch> maybe wgrant
<Logan_> https://launchpad.net/~udd/+members
<wgrant> Fixing
<ajmitch> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<mfisch> Do we need to upload a new orig.tar.gz when we're merging from debian? The merge contains a new upstream. I assume yes, but dont want to screw it up
<maxb> I don't think LP is clever enough to auto-import the orig from Debian, so yes, you'd have to upload it.
<mfisch> maxb: thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-16
<mfisch> When Debian re-assigns copyrights in the copyright file, do we just assume that was done correctly? I've never seen a bunch of copyright changes like this before.
<siretart> mfisch: only the holder can reassign copyright, and also only in some jurisdiction. and AFAIUI, the project as a whole does not hold copyright for any considerable amount of copyright
<mfisch> I didn't mean Debian the project, I mean the guy who took over in debian
<siretart> I think that's a case-by-case decision then
<mfisch> looks like bryce has dealt with this package a lot and his is one of the removed names
<mfisch> night all
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<obounaim> Hello everybody
<obounaim> I was trying to merge the last version of electricsheep from Debian, but I have noticed that there some undocumented changes in the last debian version
<obounaim> is it ok?
<geser> yes, we follow the Debian package and only change where needed
<AlexBell> hi are James Page, Miguel Landaeta, tony mancill, or Jakub Adam on IRC?
<sladen> AlexBell: try jamespage
<jamespage> AlexBell, hello
<tumbleweed> or nomadium or tmancill
<AlexBell> hi jamespage ! I am wondering most the logs from the tomcat7 package are tomcat7:adm. why is catalina.out tomcat7:root ?
<AlexBell> jamespage: do you know or is that an upstream thing?
<jamespage> AlexBell, I suspect its a packaging thing - just looking now
<jamespage> AlexBell: I can see how that happens but I can't tell you why they are different
<AlexBell> jamespage: is it a security feature or bug?
<jamespage> AlexBell, if I knew why I'd be able to answer that :-)
<AlexBell> I take it you don't know
<AlexBell> haha
 * jamespage thinks about it a bit more
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-17
<mfisch> When a sync request is processed, do the Ubuntu builders do a build or is the binary package copied?
<mfisch> looks like source from the wikipage, " This will ask Launchpad to copy the source package publication entry from its import of Debian."
<mfisch> so we trust that the binaries that were pushed to debian can be properly rebuilt in Ubuntu, or we fix it when it doesn't
<ScottK> mfisch: Only the source is copied.
<ScottK> It's then rebuilt and then if it doesn't build someone should fix it.
<ScottK> Ubuntu makes no claim and has never attempted strict binary compatibility with Debian.
<mfisch> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<Noskcaj10> infinity, Can you merge xscreensaver. It will take you 0.1 seconds to fix the conflict
<infinity> Noskcaj10: Sure can.
<Noskcaj10> thanks
<Noskcaj10> When i use "quilt push" and get a hunk error, why does the patch still take place?
<mfisch> Do we have documented when and how a package moves out of -proposed? Is it strictly time based?
<ScottK> mfisch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-October/000989.html
<ScottK> It's not time based at all.
<mfisch> ScottK: Thanks, I'll read through that
<mfisch> ScottK: are the test results viewable for the packages?
<ScottK> mfisch: The relevant places to start are http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt when trying to figure out why something didn't migrate.
<mfisch> And once it passes these tests, it lands in saucy, with no delay? No time for people on -proposed to try it?
<ScottK> No.  People should not be running proposed.
<ScottK> It's for robots only.
<mfisch> Ah yes, that other discussion
<mfisch> When I started using Ubuntu I had an issue with Unity and was recommended to enable proposed, this was in the Oneiric timeframe
<ScottK> This is a recent change.
<mfisch> ScottK: but proposed can be used by people testing SRUs, IIRC
<ScottK> Yes.  This is only for the development series.
<mfisch> Right
<mfisch> for the SRU I did they waited for user feedback on the bug
<ScottK> Yes.  That's required.
<mfisch> Thanks ScottK I'm going to check again to see if this is covered in the wiki and if not, perhaps find a place for it
<ScottK> Every SRU is tested in proposed before it's released to updates.
<TheLordOfTime> is saucy part of the libgd2 transition that's going on in Debian?
<TheLordOfTime> I know there's ongoing Debian testing with the libgd2, and the nginx packages are now using libgd2-dev|libgd2-noxpm-dev as part of the transitioning, but is that transitioning in Saucy as well?
<TheLordOfTime> or do i not have to worry about this?
<iulian> TheLordOfTime: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/libgd2.html
<TheLordOfTime> that... doesn't answer my question
<TheLordOfTime> my question is which release(s) are going to be affected by the transition, saucy and onwards?
<TheLordOfTime> iulian:  ^
<iulian> The link I've given you lists all the transitions that are happening in Saucy right now.
<TheLordOfTime> but that ***wasn't my question***
<iulian> I don't understand your question then, sorry.
<TheLordOfTime> my question is "Which release is the transition happening in" but i guess saucy since the link's there
<iulian> I did say that, didn't I?
<TheLordOfTime> iulian:  i'm a little frazzled, i might be misreading
<TheLordOfTime> (happens from time to time)
<TheLordOfTime> guess i'll have to fix this FTBFS then >.>
<TheLordOfTime> before i can fix the PPA for nginx
<TheLordOfTime> (since apparently nginx returns as "good")
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-18
<dholbach> good morning
<raks437> hello all
<raks437> need a small help
<obounaim> Hi where can I find the list of packages that failed to build in saucy
<obounaim> thanks
<micahg> obounaim: in the title
<micahg> s/title/topic
<obounaim> Ok thanks
<obounaim> Building the last version of wget in Saucy using pbuilder fails on my machine is that normal
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> what's the error
<obounaim> something related to generating docs
<obounaim> This is a known bug in Debian #711028
<ubottu> Debian bug 711028 in src:wget "wget: FTBFS: texinfo errors" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/711028
<obounaim> build errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887668/
<obounaim> Currently http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ does not list wget as FTBFS
<micahg> obounaim: that's probably because the last build worked
<micahg> is that a build of the version in saucy or a merge?
<obounaim> The build of the version in saucy
<obounaim> I have merge the last version in Debian
<obounaim> this fixes the issue
<micahg> ok, so?
<obounaim> https://code.launchpad.net/~obounaim/ubuntu/saucy/wget/merge-from-debian/+merge/175580
 * micahg isn't sure what's being asked here
<obounaim> I just asked if it is normal that a package fails to build in pbuilder and successfully build in Ubuntu build architecture?
<micahg> who says it does?
<micahg> hrm, it worked in the rebuild
<micahg> the answer is sometimes it will fail locally and work on the buildd (less common) and vice versa (more common)
<obounaim> ok thanks
<obounaim> Is there a way to get the time and the date of the last build?
<micahg> obounaim: the failure was due to texinfo 5 which entered saucy a few days ago, which is why it didn't show up on the rebuild test
<micahg> rebuild test: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130614-saucy.html
<geser> obounaim: yes, look at the build page for that package and architecture
<obounaim> thank you everybody
<obounaim> Now it makes sense
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-19
<manish_> ricotz: is there anyway in vala in which I can call the overridden method in subclass
<manish_> in subclass I overridden  a method but want to call the base class's method first and then continue
<ricotz> manish_, simply use "base.METHOD (...);"
<obounaim> Hello
<Noskcaj> hello obounaim
<obounaim> When I do a merge request it always default to "lp:debian/package_name" as a target branch how to change that behavior to "lp:ubuntu/package_name"
<obounaim> thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-20
<mfisch> kees: evening
<jalcine> How stable is hibernation with UEFI in Ubuntu?
<ari-tczew> siretart: ping
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-21
<siretart> ari-tczew: please mail, I have very limited internet connectivity this week
<ari-tczew> siretart: no needed anymore, it was about merge libav from experimental. it has been discussed already on #ubuntu-devel.
<siretart> just replied there
<ari-tczew> ok
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-14
<Laney> -us -uc, same as dpkg-buildpackage
<Laney> but if you've changed it then you should have added a changelog entry with your name?
<Laney> oh I didn't notice the timestamp
 * Laney sidles off
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-19
<jtaylor> how to best update a package in backports?
<jtaylor> make a bug with a debdiff and subscribe backport team?
<debfx> jtaylor: file a bug against the <codename>-backports project on lp
<debfx> debdiff is only needed if there are source changes
<debfx> or better: use the requestbackport script
<jtaylor> I don't want to backport something
<jtaylor> I want to fix an issue in a backported package
<jtaylor> but I guess filing a bug should work
<jtaylor> who can I ping for an upload, its a security issue
<jtaylor> mh I'll try the top contributers when I have the debdiff :)
<ScottK> jtaylor: Go ahead and upload. File a bug and then ping me.
<jtaylor> ScottK: bug 1344871
<ubottu> bug 1344871 in Precise Backports "update ipython backport to fix CVE-2014-3429" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1344871
<jtaylor> can I upload to backports myself?
<debfx> jtaylor: yes, the upload will land in unapproved
<jtaylor> alright
<jtaylor> precise-backports is the right pocket?
<debfx> yep
<jtaylor> k ScottK uploaded
<ScottK> jtaylor: accepted. Thanks
<jtaylor> thx
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> barry: Was it this Monday I was supposed to ping you? ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-14
<sergio-br2> anyone know about zsnes exploit?
<sergio-br2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3SOYneC7mU
<sergio-br2> security issue
<dholbach> good morning
<sergio-br2> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=792420
<ubottu> Debian bug 792420 in zsnes "zsnes: emulator escape vulnerability" [Important,Open]
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Presuming forwarded means to upstream source rather than Debian, does anyone feel like sponsoring today?  https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/5215210/+listing-archive-extra
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-16
<micahg> Unit193: upstream can mean to both push to source and Debian
<Unit193> I sent the patch to the bug, so there's that.
<micahg> ok, that fix also looks like it should have a versioned dependency on the oauth2 library
<micahg> it's a binary dependency, but unless that fix will work on older versions it should depend on the version where the class? name changes
<Unit193> https://github.com/google/oauth2client/blame/master/oauth2client/client.py#L175 looks fine?
<micahg> I'm talking about in debian/control
<micahg> ah, haha 2011
<micahg> https://github.com/google/oauth2client/blame/master/oauth2client/client.py#L1020 ?
<Unit193> Great, just froze firefox by opening a massive commit on a netbook...
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-07-22
<Unit193> Logan: Oh, given any more thought on fastimport?  Also new pasystray, fwiw.
<Unit193> !info pasystray debian.
<ubottu> 'debian.' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<Unit193> !info pasystray unstable
<ubottu> pasystray (source: pasystray): PulseAudio controller for the system tray. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.0-1 (unstable), package size 44 kB, installed size 128 kB
#ubuntu-motu 2016-07-23
<Logan> Unit193: I haven't really been thinking about it :P
<Logan> Unit193: and pasystray needs a merge, right?
<Unit193> Simple one, aye.
<Logan> want me to just do it?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Logan> Unit193: pasystray 0.6.0-1ubuntu1 uploaded :)
<Unit193> Nice, danke.
<Logan> bitte
#ubuntu-motu 2017-07-19
<flexiondotorg> If there's anyone here who has time to upload a new package to the artful archive I'd appreciate it :-)
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1699334 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel-appmenu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> Packaging work is done.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-07-20
<mongo2> tsimonq2: thanks for inviting me, all I need is some feedback on verbage and I will start the ball rolling.  This is in refrence to 1705571, and so if I get some feedback on the verbage on the diff in that ticket I'll make quilt packages and submit to upstream too, the regression was not as a patch and appears to have been lost when rebasing bash to 4.4
<tsimonq2> mongo2: Honestly, I would make it part of bug 1588562
<ubottu> bug 1588562 in bash (Ubuntu Xenial) "Please add ~/.local/bin to the default $PATH" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588562
<tsimonq2> mongo2: Have someone nominate it for the releases you want it in
<mongo2> It will need to be in 17.04 and 17.10, as those are the versions with regressions due to the bump to bash 4.4
<tsimonq2> Ok.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-07-19
<fossfreedom_> Hi all - I have a patch/SRU request outstanding for the last couple of months - anyone got a bit of time to sponsor it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1765799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765799 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Applications menu does not get populated with recently installed apps using apt" [Medium,New]
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom_: Ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> I'm not a Core Developer, otherwise I'd take a closer look.
<tsimonq2> That's the holdup here, I think.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-07-21
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a problem with soyuz ?
<AnAnt> a couple of builds hanged, even if I cancel them
<AnAnt> why does it take 2 hours to cancel a build ?
<AnAnt>       https://launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/9272191/+listing-archive-extra
<wgrant> AnAnt: should be happy again now
#ubuntu-motu 2018-07-22
<AnAnt>  
<AnAnt> wgrant: what was the cause of the problem ?
<AnAnt> nevermind, cjwatson explained it. thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2019-07-20
<balasankarc> Hi. I am a Debian Developer and I have few doubts regarding Debian to Ubuntu sync of packages.
<balasankarc> 1. How frequently is packages synced from Debian Unstable to Ubuntu?
<balasankarc> 2. How to easily tell if a package was synced or merged?
<dupondje> balasankarc: auto sync starts at beginning of the ubuntu+1 release cycle
<dupondje> and same version number as debian -> synced
<dupondje> ubuntuX appended, merge
<dupondje> easy as that
<balasankarc> dupondje, So it starts at the beginning of ubuntu+1 release cycle. How often is Debian archive checked for new packages or new versions of existing packages ?
<balasankarc> I am interested in knowing if I should do something special, like requestsync, after uploading a new version to Debian or will it be automatically synced (like, every week or so).
#ubuntu-motu 2019-07-21
<Unit193> balasankarc: Just like Debian, it won't get sync'd into the stable series but it will likely get picked up same day or the day after.  During a release cycle, it gets to a point where the autosync is turned off though.
<balasankarc> Unit193, dupondje Thanks for the info. :)
